#ubuntu-it 2011-09-12
<Shin3> giorno
<totolino> so?
<totolino> buongiorno
<totolino> ho installato xubuntu su hp cmpaq 6720s
<totolino> tutto bene fin quando non ho cominciato ad avere dei problemi
<totolino> scompare il puntatore
<totolino> il sistema è instabile
<totolino> se scrivo frasi troppo lunghe adesso in chat sparisce tutto
<totolino> qualcuno ha idea di cosa stia succedendo?
<totolino> ha perso anhe la cronologia di firefox
<totolino> buongiono, ho installato xubuntu 11.4 qualche giorno fa su hp compaq 6720s
<totolino> da ieri sera il sistema è molto instabile
<totolino> manca il puntatore, le pagine di firefox crashano appena provo ad allargarle
<totolino> non riesco a scrivere nemmeno sul terminale
<totolino> avete qualche idea di cosa sia successo?
<Odo> Giorno
<massimo18> Buon Giorno
<totolino> buongiono, ho installato xubuntu 11.4 qualche giorno fa su hp compaq 6720s
<totolino> da ieri sera il sistema è molto instabile
<totolino> <totolino> manca il puntatore, le pagine di firefox crashano appena provo ad allargarle
<totolino> <totolino> sembra che xfce stia dando i numeri
<totolino> <totolino> qualcuno puo' darmi una mano?
<FloodBotIt1> totolino: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<massimo18> -.-
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<Brutus-> Salve
<cristian_c> Brutus-, non mi ricordo qual'erala seconda soluzione per acpi, cioè il programma
<cristian_c> a parte gnome activiy journal
<Brutus-> cristian_c, acpi_listen?
<cristian_c> boh
<cristian_c> non mi ricordo :)
<Brutus-> cristian_c, qullo :)
<cristian_c> Brutus-, grazie
<Brutus-> cristian_c, prego
<Brutus-> cristian_c, l'ho scovato usando il comando man -k acpi. Così se non lo ricordi lo puoi ritrovare
<cristian_c> Brutus-, grazie :)
<Brutus-> Mi succede una cosa strana. Ho installato ubuntu sul mio netbook Samsung, che ha anche wi7 e un so proprietario di Samsung. Finito l'installazione mi avverte che deve riavviare per poter avviare il sistema. Fatto cioò, parte windows... e ubuntu neanche l'ombra. Che ho sbagliato? :D
<HoldenC> Brutus-, hai messo grub?
<Brutus-> HoldenC, penso di si, non toccato nulla durante l'installazione
<HoldenC> Brutus-, alla fine dell'installazione chiede se vuoi installare grub sul disco... hai detto si?
<Brutus-> HoldenC, non me l'ha chiesto
<HoldenC> Brutus-, hmm, che versione hai installato?
<Brutus-> HoldenC, mi ha detto che voleva riavviare per far partire il sistema
<Brutus-> Forse mi sbaglio
<Brutus-> Reinstallo
<Brutus-> :P
<HoldenC> Brutus-, comunque le cose sono due, o non hai installato grub, oppure qualcosa lo sovreascrive
<Brutus-> HoldenC, spero la prima. Grazie :)
<HoldenC> Brutus-, di niente
<Trim_> Ciao a tutti.
<Brutus-> sul netbook, il network manager dice che il wireless è disabilitato dall'hardware switch. Ho provato ad ablitarlo con rfkill ma rimane bloccato. Nel man c'è scritto che dunque è disabilitato via software. Mi consigliate cosa fare?
<jester-> Brutus-: sudo rfkill unblock all
<Brutus-> jester-, ho detto che l'ho già fatto..
<Brutus-> :P
<jester-> Brutus-: riabilita a winzoz
<Brutus-> jester-, cosa?
<jester-> la wifi
<jester-> da winzoz*
<Brutus-> jester-, devo usare windows per abilitare il wifi ogni volta?
<jester-> Brutus-: esci senza spegnerla e dovrebbe rimanere, poi alla larga dal tastino che spegne
<jester-> Brutus-: che scheda è
<Brutus-> jester-, Athenos Communications
<Brutus-> *Atheros
<jester-> Brutus-: prova a installare linux-backports-modules-cw-2.6.39-natty-generic  se hai natty
<Brutus-> jester-, provo
<Brutus-> jester-, ho installato il pacchetto e ho anche riavviato ma non ha funzionato.
<jester-> Brutus-: riaccendila da winzoz
<Brutus-> jester-, se non riesco in altro modo lo farò. Grazie. Provo a guardare un po' online
<Liuke> ciao!
<Liuke> vorrei avere un'informazione sulla compatibilità e certificazione fra Ubuntu server e modelli di server HP
<Liuke> c'è qualcuno che può aiutarmi?
<nicotano> salve
<pino> Buonasera a tutti
<pino> come si fa a far riconoscere un HDD esterno philips a xbuntu?
<jumpysnake> sudo lsusb
<pino> provo..
<jumpysnake> oppure sudo lshw
<pino> devo resettare il pc dopo il comando?
<jumpysnake> no
<jumpysnake> ctrl+c
<jumpysnake> e ridigiti sudo lshw
<jumpysnake> oppure sudo fdisk -l
<Guest26086> fa caldo jumpysnake?
<pino> stacco e riattacco l'hdd ma niente
<pino> dopo quelle che mi hai detto
<Brutus-> pino, non riesci ad accedere all'hd o non lo vedi proprio in nautilus?
<pino> proprio non lo vedo
<Brutus-> il disco dell'hd gira? Prova a toccare l'hd
<pino> siccome nn sono esperto di linux, mi dici qualche stringa da scrivere per farti vedere se va tt bene ?
<pino> sembra che parta però subito dopo si ferma
<Guest26086> df -h
<Brutus-> pino, se non gira il disco e quindi non senti nulla toccando l'hd significa che il pc non riesce ad alimentarlo
<pino> gira gira..lo sento
<Guest26086> pino: prova a vedere con df -h
<Guest26086> e vedi se lo ha riconosciuto, al livello di periferiche
<pino> posso incollare qui?
<Guest26086> pastebin.com
<pino> cmq pare di noo
<Brutus-> pino, prova lsusb
<Brutus-> se non c'è li...
<pino> http://pastebin.com/XD6tXCxd
<Brutus-> pino, hai messo due volte df
<pino> ?
<bobbybong> pino, dmesg | tail guarda se vedi voci riguardo sdb
<pino> mi dice unable to enumerate USB device on port 1
<bobbybong> con l'hdisk collegato
<pino> si
<bobbybong> cambia porta
<Guest26086> :S
<pino> ho cambiato porta
<bobbybong> pino, dmesg | tail  di nuovo
<pino> [sdb] 976773168 512-byte logical blocks: (500 GB/465 GiB)
<pino> è questo?
<pino> è da 500 gb l hdd
<bobbybong> pino, l'ha trovato apri nautilus
<pino> aspè..a il nautilus sarebbe?
<pino> *ma
<bobbybong> files manager
<pino> nn lo vedo l'hdd
<bobbybong> va in computer o nel pannello sulla sinistra
<pino> scusa bobbybong, non ho capito cosa devo fare
<Brutus-> pino, cliacca la prima icona che hai sulla barra a sinistra
<bobbybong> pino, sulla sinistra c'è un pannello con varie cartelle e gli hdisk collegati
<pino> in fle system?
<pino> *file
<Brutus-> pino, scrivi blkid da terminale e guarda se c'è il tuo hd elencato
<Brutus-> *fra l'elenco
<pino> blkid in terminale nn mi fa nulla
<bobbybong>  sudo blkid
<pino> ah ok
<pino> mi sa di no
<pino> non c'è
<bobbybong> pino, c'è l'hai ancora windows? se si devo fare fare un check disk da windows
<pino> no ho ubuntu solo
<bobbybong> pino, con ubuntu non lo aggiusti
<bobbybong> il filesystem
<pino> http://pastebin.com/sCwpKbMx
<pino> devo solo far leggere l'hdd a ubuntu
<pino> devo prendere dei file
<bobbybong> pino, si che c'è
<Brutus-> è la terza voce
<bobbybong> /dev/sdb1: UUID="0828936528935094" TYPE="ntfs"
<pino> ah ok
<pino> quindi?
<pino> perchè non lo vedo?
<Brutus-> basta montarlo
<pino> ok,
<pino> come lo monto?
<bobbybong> sudo mount -a
<pino> ho fatto il comando ma non mi ha detto nulla come risposta
<Brutus-> bobbybong, cercavo il tipo di formato per montarlo ma cosi si fa prima :)
<bobbybong> Brutus-, deve creare un cartella poi montarlo li
<bobbybong> ìè se va bene la crea lui in mediacos'
<bobbybong> media
<pino> bobby ho fatto il comando ma continuo a non vedere l'hdd
<pino> non ho avuto alcuna risposta dal terminale
<Brutus-> pino, fai così: sudo mkdir /mnt/miohd
<bobbybong> pino, con nautilus
<Brutus-> sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sdb1 /mnt/miohd
<pino> ho fatto brutu
<pino> brutus
<Brutus-> pino, poi vai in nautilus e guarda se c'è sulla sinistra. Per aprire nautilus puoi anche digitare nautilus da terminale
<bobbybong> inon lo vedi hai l'ntfs cotto in quell'hdisk vai da un amico e fargli fare un check del disco con windows o usa un filesystem diverso
<pino> ooh era ora..
<pino> adesso funziona
<Brutus-> pino, :D
<Guest26086> bobbybong
<pino> scusate se vi ho fatto dannare
<pino> :)
<pino> e grazie
<FloodBotIt1> pino: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<Guest26086> bobbybong: certo che sei il massimo, "vai da 1 amico e fatti fare 1 check in Windows"
<Brutus-> pino, nulla. Ciao
<Guest26086> ahahahahah
<bobbybong> Guest26086, se non ha windows e usa ntfs come dovrebbe fare secondo te?
<Brutus-> ho dimenticato di dirgli che lo dovrà fare ogni volta se non l'aggiunge in fstab ahahah
<bobbybong> Brutus-, non avesse il disco incraniato lo monterebbe automaticamente
<Brutus-> bobbybong, non lo sapevo.
<Brutus-> è scassato
<Brutus-> Guest26086, identificarsi!!! XD
<Guest26086> per forza?
<Brutus-> Guest26086, scherzavo... Fucilatelo!!
<Guest26086> :S
<Billy_Gates> :S
<Brutus-> Il nome giusto per questo canale ahahaha
<KhaledMardam-Bey> va meglio?
<Brutus-> KhaledMardam-Bey, perfetto
<KhaledMardam-Bey> ok
<K99Brain> Per favore, basta cazzate su sto canale. Passate in #ubuntu-it-chat e limitate al minimo i cambi di nick
<KhaledMardam-Bey> visto che ci sono, faccio 1 domanda
<KhaledMardam-Bey> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<KhaledMardam-Bey>   phpmyadmin: Depends: php5-mcrypt but it is not installable or
<KhaledMardam-Bey>                        php4-mcrypt but it is not installable
<KhaledMardam-Bey> E: Broken packages
<KhaledMardam-Bey> :S
<FloodBotIt1> KhaledMardam-Bey: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<bobbybong> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<KhaledMardam-Bey> qualcuno sa illuminarmi?
<Brutus-> KhaledMardam-Bey, sudo apt-check
<KhaledMardam-Bey> unable to resolve host vps-society
<KhaledMardam-Bey> :S
<bobbybong> KhaledMardam-Bey, hai messo dei ppa che hanno dipendenze tronche
<KhaledMardam-Bey> asd
<Brutus-> KhaledMardam-Bey, vps-society è un repository?
<KhaledMardam-Bey> è un vps di mia proprietà
<Brutus-> qui mi fermo
<KhaledMardam-Bey> why
<Brutus-> KhaledMardam-Bey, non so come aiutarti...
<KhaledMardam-Bey> come mai?
<bobbybong> KhaledMardam-Bey, usare ppa esterni pregiudica la stabilità del sistema e i risultati non sono come si si aspetta io toglierei tutti i ppa nel dubbio
<KhaledMardam-Bey> bobbybong
<KhaledMardam-Bey> come si tolgono?
<Freelance> Buonasera.
<Freelance> Devo scaricare un intero sito. Ho utilizzato wget ricorsivo. Probabilmente il sito è collegato con il php e le '?', per cui mi ha scaricato soltanto la index.htm. Come si puo fare?
<Trim_> Ciao a tutti.
<KhaledMardam-Bey> si possono mandare email con /var/mail ?
<PinoOfPersia> ciao scusate volevo sapere se è normale che ubuntu a volte lo accento e non mi vede le unita disco
<PinoOfPersia> poi riaccento e ritornano pero' puo' capitare che devo riavviare piu volte
<marcomarco_100> ciao
<marcomarco_100> /WHOIS marcomarco100
<marcomarco_100> /clear
<viki101> chiedo aiuto!!!
<viki101> ho installato ubuntu 11.04 su un tablet acer iconia tab
<viki101> mi serve installare una tastiera virtuale ma non so come si fa
<viki101> chi può aiutarmi???
<jester-> matchbox-keyboard
<bobbybong> viki101, installa onboard
<marcomarco_100> /exit
<jester-> matchbox-keyboard-im
<viki101> ok il problema è che non mi compare quando devo fare il login
<viki101> e ci sono le istruzioni per farlo qui http://ant1-antuan.blogspot.com/2011/08/acer-iconia-tab-w500-lxdm-e-xvkbd.html
<jester-> viki101: ubuntu non è progettata per padd
<viki101> ma non capisco
<viki101> come devo procedere
<viki101> non capisco i comandi che devo eseguire
<viki101> qualcuno mi spiega come devo fare?
<viki101> heeeeeeeelp!!!!
<vale_maio> ciao, su questo chan posso avere aiuto sull'avanzamento alla versione 11.10 beta o esiste un altro canale?
<bobbybong> !beta
<ubot-it> se non sai risolvere da solo i problemi o non sai riconoscere i bug, non usare una versione alpha o beta. Per discussioni e supporto alle versioni in sviluppo /join #ubuntu-it+1
<viki101> ma a me non suggerisce niente nessuno????????????
<viki101> nessuno ha mai installato linux sul tablet?
<viki101> devo attivare il multitouch
<viki101> aiutatemi
<dem> buonasera. ho masterizato ubuntu con brasero, ma quando iserisco il cd non mi parte l'installazione, cosa devo usare?
<dem> buonasera. ho masterizato ubuntu con brasero, ma quando iserisco il cd non mi parte l'installazione, cosa devo usare?
<dem>  Davide_G  buonasera. ho masterizato ubuntu con brasero, ma quando iserisco il cd non mi parte l'installazione, cosa devo usare?
<bobbybong> !repeat
<ubot-it> non ripetere la tua domanda spesso, ogni N minuti. Non aumenterà le probabilità di ottenere una risposta ma provocherà solamente una reazione stizzita da parte degli altri utenti del canale. Se nessuno ti risponde riprova più tardi o utilizza le altre forme di supporto messe a dispozione dalla comunità.
<bobbybong> io uso kde e ho k3b e non sbaglia una masterizzazione
<lucatortuga75> dem, hai masterizzato l'immagine?
<dem> bobbybong  come installo ubuntu dopo averlo masterizzato?
<dem> <lucatortuga75     si immagine iso
<bobbybong> dem, se non parte è masterizzato male
<lucatortuga75> infatti
<Davide_G> che file sono dem?
<dem> ah, sarà perchè ho usato un cd/rw cancellato più volte? di solito se è masterizzato bene dovrebbe fare passo passo l'installazione?
<bobbybong> dem, meglio cd normale
<dem> ah
<dem> ma quando lo apro ,vedo tutte le cartelle
<bobbybong> dem, dove si ferma ?
<bobbybong> riesci a sceglere la lingua
<bobbybong> ?
<dem> tipo se faccio l'opzione non ricordo bene il termine tipo " apertura automatica" mi da errore. o se click cartella " install.exe"  sempre errore
<bobbybong> dem ? vuoi usare wubi?
<bobbybong> !wubi
<ubot-it> wubi is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Wubi
<dem> si
<Cesare> ola
<Cesare> ciao a tutti
<bobbybong> mai usato
<Cesare> ce qualcuno???
<dem> ma wubi ,me lo installa da cd?
<Cesare> mmmmmmmmmm
<bobbybong> !qualcuno | Cesare
<ubot-it> Cesare: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Cesare> ciao a tutti!!!
<Cesare> sapete prima volta qui...
<bobbybong> !wubi | dem
<ubot-it> dem: wubi is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Wubi
<Cesare> a ok !!!
<dem> ubot-it    ok wubi
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'ok wubi'
<Cesare> sapete un pc con istallato xp... parte solo schernata iniziale nera carica... e poi si blocca tutto!!
<bobbybong> !chat | Cesare
<ubot-it> Cesare: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Cesare> ho sentito  che si puo usare ubunto per salvare i file!!!  e possibile?? qualcuno ni puo aiutare cortesiamente??
<bobbybong> !chat | Cesare
<ubot-it> Cesare: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Cesare> devo scaricare ubunto??
<bobbybong> si se non hai il cd devi scaricarlo
<dem> praticamente con wubi mi si installa ubuntu senza doverlo scaricare prima?
<Cesare> ma va bene qualsiasi versione??
<bobbybong> dem mai usato leggi il wiki
<Cesare> poi riesco a recuperre dati??
<bobbybong> Cesare, meglio la 10.04 più compatibile
<bobbybong> 10.04 LTS
<bobbybong> !lucid | Cesare
<ubot-it> Cesare: Ubuntu 10.04 Lucid Lynx: http://releases.ubuntu.com/lucid/ | Kubuntu 10.04: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/lucid/ | È preferibile usare i torrent | problemi noti: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidLynx/ReleaseNotes/it
<Cesare> a ok ... scarico versione.. metto su cd... e poi parte da sola..........
<bobbybong> ! masterizzare | Cesare
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'masterizzare'
<bobbybong> !iso  | Cesare
<ubot-it> Cesare: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<Cesare> a ok !!!
<dem> <bobbybong   ok  grazie
<Cesare> ok ....
<Cesare> ora provero.......
<Cesare> immensamente grazieeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Cesare> vi ringraziooooooooooo
<tohr> ho un problema con un tablet
<tohr> ho installato kubuntu
<tohr> e non riesco ad attivare il multitouch
<tohr> sapete darmi consigli
<tohr> ?
<marius90> salve a tutti
<marius90> ho un problema con il boot di linux
<bobbybong> ! grub | marius90
<ubot-it> marius90: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<marius90> in pratica ho linux in dual boot su mac quando seleziono linux mi dice error:unkonwn filesystem... grub rescue > _
<bobbybong> ! fsck | marius90 metti una live
<ubot-it> marius90 metti una live: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SystemAdministration/Fsck
<pirata129> ciao a tutti ..ciao ugone
<marius90> bobbybong: metto una live e do fsck al terminale?
<bobbybong> marius90, fsck -c /dev/sdxx dove hai linux
<marius90> bobbybond: ok provo... anche se mi sembra più un problema di mac osx... ti spiego: dopo aver aggiornato a mac osx lion, questo crea una partizione di ripristino in automatico, e da lì non mi è più funzionato
<squid> ciao a tutti
<bobbybong> marius90, allora non so dove lo ha preso lo spazio per quella partizione? se lo ha preso da linux la vedo nera
<marius90> bobbybong, no...credo lo abbia preso dalla partizione del mac, perché non può leggere il filesystem etx4
<bobbybong> marius90, con fsck metti a posto il filesystem
<Brutus-> Ciao, ho una ATI 4850. Quando guardo films le immagini non sono mai completamente fluide e l'audio, preso anche quello dalla scheda, è leggermente in ritardo. Ho provato sia i driver liberi che proprietari. Avete qualche modifica dei settings da consigliarmi che possa aiutarmi?
<Brutus-> *audio dalla scheda video. Video a scatti a volte.
<attempt> prova a disattivare gli effetti e vedi se smette.
<Brutus-> attempt, perdonami, potresti essere più preciso? Di che effetti parli?
<attempt> del desktop.
<attempt> unity non va' senza effetti. quindi al login scegli ubuntu classico e togli gli effetti, oppure ubuntu senza effetti che e' meglio.
<Brutus-> attempt, proverò. Ma nonè certo la potenza di calcolo che mi manca.
<attempt> prova ad aprire i video su vlc. vlc permette la sincronizzazione dell'audio. e permette di cambiare il tipo di uscita video. vai a tentativi li.
<attempt> no e' compiz che cozza con i driver video su certe ati non e' un problema di potenza.
<Brutus-> attempt, uso già vlc. Quella del cambiare il tipo di uscita mi sembra un'ottima idea
<attempt> effetti attivati + riproduzione video = riproduzione a scatti.
<attempt> vlc ha l'opzione per ritardare o accelerare l'audio rispetto al video per resincronizzarli manualmente. in qualche caso si riesce bene. vedi fra le opzioni audio.
<attempt> comunque almeno per provare prova a vedere il filmato con ubuntu senza effetti.
<Brutus-> attempt, l'ho già usato. Purtroppo va a scatti di 50ms e il ritardo è di meno ed io sono esigente :D
<Brutus-> proverò
<Brutus-> grazie
<attempt> in ultimo. a parte i driver liberi.
<attempt> se metti i proprietari usa quelli dei repo e evita quelli del sito ati.
<Brutus-> sisi
<attempt> eventualmente quando cambi driver assicurati di aver pulito bene tutto quanto. driver e file di configurazione.
<attempt> in ultimo. spesso l'audio e' veramente fuori sincrono post elaborazione di cambio formato. e quindi controlla su altro pc o win se e' effettivamente ubuntu che lo butta fuori sincrono oppure lo e' di suo.
<Brutus-> Ok :)
<Brutus-> grazie dei consigli
<marius90> bobbybong: ho dato fsck e mi dice il numero di file... mi dice anche "file system was modified"
<bobbybong> te lo mette a poso
<marius90> provo a riavviare e vedere se va ora?
<bobbybong> si se ha finito
<marius90> mi ridà lo stesso errore... unknown filesystem grub rescue
<marius90> cmq penso che devo modificare il file del bootloader del mac
<bobbybong> marius90, reinstalla grub
<marius90> bobbylong ehm il comando? sudo reinstall grub?
<bobbybong> ! grub
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<drox> ho un problema con la cam
<drox> come mai ubuntu me la rileva e invece firefox no?
<drox> o meglio qualunque sito per  videochat non me la rileva
<drox> intendo il flashplugin che inseriscono nei vari siti?
<bobbybong> drox, http://www.macromedia.com/support/documentation/it/flashplayer/help/settings_manager.html
<drox> bobbybong, dopo che si apre il link cosa devo fare?
<bobbybong> drox, lo leggi
<drox> bobbybong, ma qui nn spiega come mai non mi rileva la mia cam ma solo come configurarlo
<bobbybong> http://www.macromedia.com/support/documentation/it/flashplayer/help/settings_manager02.html#118539
<bobbybong> drox, si ma leggere?
<drox> la schermata della privacy esce ma no mi lascia cliccare consenti e non capisco il perchè bobbybong
<bobbybong> drox, a me funziona
<drox> mmmmm
<drox> posso sapere che cam hai?
<drox> magari è la mia che non è il massimo della compatibilità
<bobbybong> integrata nel portatile
<bobbybong> Pannello Impostazioni generali della privacy
<bobbybong> chiedi sempre
<bobbybong> accetti la configurazione
<drox> ok è il sito che non funziona
<drox> grazie
<marius90> bobbylong: ho seguito la guida sul grub ma quando do sudo chroot /mnt mi da errore...
<bobbybong> marius90, non è bene
<marius90> che vuol dire?
<bobbybong> che se non riesci ad entrare con chroot non so
<marius90> asp che ti dico per bene
<marius90> cosa dice
<jumpysnake> marius90:forse stai utilizzando una versione di ubuntu tipo una 32 bit per correggere una 64?
<marius90> mmmm non so, credo di no cmq
<marius90> sia il pc fisso che questo sono a 64 bit, a meno che non ho sbagliato a scaricarlo dalla prima volta è impossibile
<jumpysnake> se utilizzi la stessa iso di installazione allora no...continua pure
<marius90> bobbylong: mi dice esattamente
<marius90> chroot:cannot run command '/bin/bash' : Exec format error
<marius90> scusa, bobbybong
<bobbybong> marius90, vedi se riesci a recuperare i dati e reinstalli se reinstalli senza formattare ti ritrovi i tuoi dati in teoria ma è meglio fare il backup
<marius90> bobbybong: si ma come faccio ad accedere ai dati? devo montare la partizione?
<bobbybong> è nontata in /mnt  adesso
<bobbybong> montata
<marius90> ah sisi vero
<marius90> per fare il back up cosa uso?
<bobbybong> un hdisk esterno
<bobbybong> :)
<marius90> bobbybong: -.- lo so xD intendevo c'è un'utility interna?
<bobbybong> copi i dati
<marius90> aaah ho capito, una clonazione non un back up :)
<marius90> bobbybong: mmm, quindi poi copio il contenuto sotto "filesystem"?
<bobbybong> marius90, hai una minima idea di come è fatto il filesystem di linux le cartelle i percorsi?
<marius90> bobbybong: poco e niente xD vabbè dovrebbe essere la directory " / "
<marius90> sbaglio?
<bobbybong> /home/user
<bobbybong> l'hdisk in /media/nomeperiferica
<bobbybong> !documentazione | marius90
<ubot-it> marius90: Documentazione ufficiale http://help.ubuntu-it.org - Documentazione della comunità http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Documentazione - Gruppo documentazione: pagina principale http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoDocumentazione
<bobbybong> marius90, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RigaDiComando#Home_utente_e_file_system
<marius90> grazie... un'ultima curiosità... nella cartella con il nome utente è normale trovarci dentro un file grub. cfg? O.o
<bobbybong> no
<marius90> e forse è questo il problema... dove dovrebbe stare?
<bobbybong> marius90, c'è l' hai messo te mica nessun altro
<marius90> in /boot?
<marius90> si, io credo
<bobbybong> si
<bobbybong> in boot
<bobbybong> marius90, leggi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RigaDiComando#Home_utente_e_file_system
<alexBrasil> Ciao Gente Sono Qui Tra Voi -> mIRC Explorer 1.5a <-
<marius90> bobbylong: la cartella home è montata da un altra parte a me, perché ho fatto una partizione logica della home appunto. non so dove sia ora però
<bobbybong> marius90, ahi ahi ahi !!!!!!!!!!!!!
<marius90> ah trovata... ^^ grazie cmq ora stacco
<totolino> buonasera, come faccio ad usare l'iterfaccia grafico con i privilegi di root con xubuntu? grazie
<Brutus-> totolino, interfaccia gradica di cosa?
<totolino> cartelle
<totolino> Brutus-, devo copiaer dei file da un dvd ma me li da soltanto in lettura
<Brutus-> totolino, mmm penso ci siano più modi per copiarli. Usare un prog per rippare dvd. Oppure potresti provare a cambiare i permessi dei file.. Proviamo?
<totolino> Brutus-, si si
<totolino> io vorrei solo cambiare i permessi
<Brutus-> totolino, pero' prima prova, come dicevi tu, a usare il file manager con privilegi di root. Comando: sudo nautilus
<totolino> Brutus-, ho provato ma mi dice command not found
<Brutus-> totolino, eh, in ubuntu il filemanager si chiama nautilus... In Xubuntu evidentemente no.
<Brutus-> Asp
<totolino> ok
<Brutus-> totolino, prova con sudo thunar
<totolino> Brutus-,  ok questo è cpme nautilus
<totolino> non vedo il dvd
<Brutus-> totolino, non c'è sulla sinistra insieme agli hd? Dove altro lo vedi, sul desktop ?
<totolino> ok ok tutto risolto
<Brutus-> totolino, fatto?
<totolino> Brutus-,  graie tante conosceo la pocedura con ubuntu
<totolino> si sto copiando i file
<totolino> fantastico
<totolino> grazeìie ancora!!!!
<Brutus-> totolino, bene. Senti, una domanda. Come mai hai scelto Xubuntu e come ti trovi?
<totolino> ho un hp 6720s
<totolino> è vecchiotto ed è molto poco prestante
<totolino> ha 1 giga di ram
<totolino> era dell amia ragazza che usava 7
<totolino> era piantatisimo con xubuntu va come il vento
<totolino> ho solo problemi con la webcam
<totolino> ma speriamo bene
<Brutus-> figo
<Brutus-> totolino, grazie.
<totolino> si si
<totolino> grazie a te
<totolino> Brutus-,
<totolino> a presto
<FloodBotIt1> totolino: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<Brutus-> ciao
<totolino> mi guardo nadal jokovic ciao
#ubuntu-it 2011-09-13
<ale73> Ciao a tutti
<ale73> ciao yvesBsAs
<ale73> :)
<pippppo> hey i'm new of ubuntu... i have to install the driver of the nvidia 105m graphic cards? is yes where i found that XD
<pippppo> o forse siete pure italiani XD capisco poco XD
<ale73> yvesBsAs ho risolto poi il problema audio, piallato pulse
<yvesBsAs> ciao ale73 pippppo , chan italian langage, sorri
<yvesBsAs> pippppo, meriti il bann :XB
<yvesBsAs> sera pippppo
<pippppo> ah ecco, buona sera!
<pippppo> è notte e panico dietro al nuovo sistema operativo, smania di fare le cose e sonno XD
<ale73> yvesBsAs insieme a pulse però se n'è andato anche il controllo volume :(
<yvesBsAs> ma i 105 non sono vecchi?
<yvesBsAs> ale73, se ai piallato pulse devi usare alsa
<pippppo> si io ho un portatile di 1 anno fa bene o male.... ho solo 256 mb di memoria dedicata hahaha
<yvesBsAs> haa, no, scusa, è la scheda video 105m
<pippppo> pero non capisco se io devo impostare qualcosa e scaricare qualcosa... generalmente si ma qui non saprei proprio  dove sbattere la testa
<ale73> yvesBsAs si lo so, tutto funziona, ho installato anche alsa mixer, ma aprire alsa mixer tutte le volte per abbassare i volumi....non c'è niente di alternativo da mettere sulla barra per il controllo volume?
<yvesBsAs> se vai in sistema -> amministrazione -> additional drivers non c'è nulla?
<yvesBsAs> se vai sul pannello, -> click destro -> aggiungi al pannello -> controllo volume?
<ale73> yvesBsAs unity
<yvesBsAs> pippppo, in additional drivers dovrebbe apparire una voce per quel driver, vedi se è installata
<yvesBsAs> ale73, desolé, non lo conosco
<pippppo> mi sa che ho trovato gia la soluzione.... grazie yvesBsAs!! si si ho trovato i driver consigliati che non erano scaricati :)
<yvesBsAs> pippppo, ecco, dovrebbero essere loro
<pippppo> ho ricevuto il nuovo hd oggi e visto che dovevo cmq rinistallare tutto ho optato per passare su ubuntu, solo che i miei amici informatici dormono e sono un  po inesperto XD ma trovato un support cosi è inaspettato, gia adoro sto os
<ale73> yvesBsAs era la stessa cosa anche su karmic, l'applet del controllo volume non funziona nemmeno lanciandolo da centro di controllo > hardware > audio (serve pulse per l'applet del controllo volume)
<yvesBsAs> creati un lanciatore, applicazione nel terminale -> alsamixer e vivi felice, ci metti una bella iconcina di altoparlante :D
<ale73> yvesBsAs capito, cerco qualcosa nei ppa come l'altra volta, grazie lo stesso, buona serata :)
<yvesBsAs> sera ale73 , mai usato Unity, non saprei cosa pasticciarci :D
<pippppo> una domanda un po ridicola... ma c'è qualche sistema di utiliddo del touchpad differente? o una sinsebilita differente rispetto a quella comune di windovs? noto di fare alcune cose "a caso" muovendo il mouse che nn mi spiego XD
<yvesBsAs> controlla nelle regolazioni, in sistema -> preferenze -> mouse, vedi se regolando i parametri si calma
<yvesBsAs> comunque dovrebbe esserci una voce su disabilita il toushpad durante la digitazione, quello aiuta
<pippppo> uhh facendo cosi ho anche trovato che mi rileva il 2 dite per lo scroll volendo :)
<yvesBsAs> si, scoprilo con calma, e non dare per partito preso che debba fare cosa fa win, `diverso, e di molto, fa solo cosa gli sai chiedere di fare
<pippppo> vediamo se riesci a risolvermi anche questo problema al volo :) ogni volta che riavvio il pc devo rinserire la psw della connessione, come la imposto fissa?
<pippppo> no no so bene cosa aspettarmi e cosa posso fare, solo che mi trovo davanti a piccoli problemi (banali e aspettati) che devo risolvere :)
<yvesBsAs> in che senso la password?
<pippppo> per accedere al net ho bisogno di immettere la pass del net
<pippppo> a ogni avvio
<yvesBsAs> quella della protezione wpa/wep quel-che-è?
<pippppo> esatto
<yvesBsAs> o quella del portachiavi?
<pippppo> del portachiavi dato che la ho salvata li ora XD
<yvesBsAs> haa, e non c'è per memorizzarla nel network manager?
<yvesBsAs> ha, me lo immaginavo fosse lui la fregatura :P
<pippppo> semplicemente me la domanda a ogni avvio XD io avevo anche impostato skype e pidgin all avvio ma se mi blocca li ciccia XD
<yvesBsAs> ok, vai su Applicazioni -> Accessori -> Password e chiavi di cifratura
<yvesBsAs> ora seleziona nuova password, inserisci la vecchia e lascia in bianco la nuova (nessuna password), valida e dovrebbe rientrare a cuccia :D
<pippppo> ecco mi son perso non ho capito nulla hahaha
<pippppo> che tra l'altro io mica vedo la pass vedo solo na cartella tipo... io nn posso nemmeno piu vederla la pass immagino che lui me la usi ogni volta che inseriso la pass della cartella....
<yvesBsAs> in pratica ti ho fatto levare la password, se non ha password inserita il portachiavi fornirà la chiave alla rete senza richiedere password
<yvesBsAs> non c'è la voce del portachiavi?
<pippppo> io vorrei resettarlo da capo il portachiavi sinceramente XD perche ho paciugato un po e nn capisco nulla
<yvesBsAs> e quello la resetta, giustamente
<pippppo> si al prossimo avvio mi richiedera di inserire la pass e se c'è un modo piu facile piuttosto che entrare nel portachiavi di sistema che nn mi paice e usarne un altro ( e avere il modo di avere sempre connesso cmq) penso sia migliore no?
<yvesBsAs> pippppo, al limite edita la connessione wifi che ai, e spunta la voce "abilita per tutti gli utenti", dovrebbe non richiederla piu
<pippppo> utenti inteso io pc vero? XD
<yvesBsAs> si, user
<pippppo> ok perfetto
<pippppo> provo cosi, riavvio il pc, come mi salvo il nome che cosi appena torno sulal chat lo ho? :)
<yvesBsAs> rientra sulla chat, io resto qui
<pipppppo> rieccomi..... mi è cambiato TUTTO il pc aggiornando i driver..... mio dio.... pero internet va hahahahaha
<yvesBsAs> come ti è cambiato tutto?
<yvesBsAs> con il driver proprietario dovrebbe andare meglio
<pipppppo> ho tipo la versione da cellulare mi sembra.... si è identica al mio cell XD
<yvesBsAs> LOL! No, è Unity, il desktop 3D :D
<pipppppo> uccidetelo
<pipppppo> sopprimetelo
<pipppppo> finche nn lo setto..... XD
<yvesBsAs> (se ti leggono ti linciano :P)
<pipppppo> (mamma che bello)
<yvesBsAs> passa in chat
<pipppppo> ecco come faccio
<yvesBsAs>  /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<yvesBsAs> metti quello dove scrivi
<pippppppo> piu veloce di un missile :)
<Carlin0> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<pippppppo> cmq ok in realtà ho fatto tutttttttto quell che volevo :)
<pippppppo> uff ma anche dopo aver aggiornato i driver delal scheda grafica gli effetti visivi nn me li applica :(ù
<yvesBsAs> vai in chat /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<seawolf> weee pippppppo é perchè i tipi di canonical,non tengono + contodei vecchi pc,é sarebbe ora aggiungo io !!!!
<yvesBsAs> seawolf, ha un pc di un anno, che fa, lo butta per far piacere a Mark?
<pippppooo> ecco nn potevo piu scrivere XD
<yvesBsAs> vai in chat /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<pipppppo> grrrr
<yvesBsAs> sei riuscito a salvare?
<Carlin0> hai riavviato ?
<pipppppo> mi ha salutato anche la scheda dicendomi nvidia ma nulla XD
<Carlin0> cioè?
<yvesBsAs> sempre "non in uso"?
<pipppppo> provo a fa un riavvio serio senza lasciare  la sessione aperta? mi ha lampeggiato l'occhoverde nvidia un secodo  dopo la  scritta ubuntu
<pipppppo> si sempre nn in uso
<yvesBsAs> boo, spegni e riaccendi
<yvesBsAs> non reboot
<Carlin0> aspè pipppppo metti in paste questo buonanotte :P
<Carlin0> cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<yvesBsAs> mi sa che è andato..
<Carlin0> embè...
<Carlin0> ehehehhehh
<Carlin0> yvesBsAs, tu hai la scheda intel se non ricordo male vero ?
<yvesBsAs> strano, comunque
<seawolf> weee yvesBsAs certi cosi è meglio per tutti che stiano spenti,ciucciano whatt per nulla !!!
<yvesBsAs> si, esatto, e non la cambio :D
<yvesBsAs> seawolf, che vui insinuare? se ai soldi ti compri un pc decento altrimenti non rompi?
<Carlin0> allora pippppo  ?
<pippppo> nada
<yvesBsAs> spiegati, i sottintesi non mi piacciono molto..
<pippppo> è un problema comune
<Carlin0> mah io ho un pc da 300 € assemblato e per quello che faccio io mi soddisfa
<yvesBsAs> Carlin0, non c'entra, è l'attitudine sfottente.
<seawolf> yvesBsAs sono ecologico,meglio metterli a riposo i pc obsoleti
<yvesBsAs> ecco, allora torna in fossa settica, siamo in supporto, ok?
<Carlin0> pippppo, dai questo comando al terminale e metti il risultato sul paste
<Carlin0> cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Carlin0> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<yvesBsAs> Carlin0, fagli installare pastebinit, è piú semplice
<Carlin0> anche ...
<pippppo> aspetta ho provato a dare un altro config trovato su un forum
<pippppo> riavvio
<yvesBsAs> ok
<pippppo> (mi sembrava plausibile la risposta)
<Carlin0> seawolf, tra essere ecologici e benestanti c'è differenza credimi
<yvesBsAs> in mezzo ci stanno i troll, comunque
<Carlin0> che poi fanno gli ecologici e lasciano il pc acceso giorno/notte
<Carlin0> lusuma perdi
<pipppo> ancora nulla hahahah
<seawolf> we Carlin0 mica detto che perché te lo puoi permettere,puoi inquinare ..merda!!!!
<Carlin0> seawolf, la merda non inquina concima al massimo
<yvesBsAs> pipppo, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<pipppo> che è
<Carlin0> una cosa che serve ...
<seawolf> si Carlin0 te sei della serie:io son ceffo e ho l'ultima parola !!!!
<yvesBsAs> serve ad una cosa, dimmi quando è installato
<yvesBsAs> seawolf, andare a dormire, invece di istigare, no, vero?
<Carlin0> seawolf, se hai qualcosa da dire dillo se parli tanto per fallo pure
<yvesBsAs> pipppo, ci sei?
<seawolf> sai cosa ti rode che non puoi bannare ..hahahah
<yvesBsAs> secondo tè è un piacere bannare? poverello..
<pipppo> fatto
<Carlin0> seawolf, stasera ho bananato una bella tipa ... li c'è soddisfazione credimi
<yvesBsAs> ora dai questo:
<seawolf> yvesBsAs irc é fascista
<yvesBsAs> cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<yvesBsAs> e poi riportaci qui il link che risponde
<pipppo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/688031/
<yvesBsAs> don't fit as Troll
<seawolf> il che riporta al tutto,con unity hanna sacazzato alla grande,se poi non lo volete ammettere,almeno provata kde !!!
<yvesBsAs> Driver         "nvidia"
<yvesBsAs> non dovrebbe essere
<yvesBsAs> Driver         "nv"
<Carlin0> infatti i driver sono in uso
<Carlin0> no yvesBsAs il mio è uguale a quella riga
<yvesBsAs> ok, allora a posto, sono usato o si schianterebbe
<yvesBsAs> non so, un errore dell'applet
<pipppo> XD
<Carlin0> pipppo, cmq i driver sono in funzione
<pipppo> si ma ora nn posso configurarmi la luminosita dai stati fn
<pipppo> uaaaaaaaaaaa che noia XD
<Carlin0> buonanotte a tutti
<yvesBsAs> notte Carlin0
<pipppo> notte :)
<pipppo> unity va gli effetti per gnome no se esistono... e nn riesco nemmeno a cambiare il dekstop in realtà XD
<yvesBsAs> strano, non ho usato quella versione, quindi non saprei
<yvesBsAs> ma mi sembra assurdo che, avviando la sessione gnome, non la si possa usare a pieno
<pipppo> bah appena vedo qualcuno che posso dargli in mano il pc che devo fare 2-3 cose importanti che nn so fare gli chiedo :)
<pipppo> che x quello hche voglio io le mie basi nn bastano XD
<yvesBsAs> a mio avviso va, se unity ha gli effetti, è la sessione gnome che non so che faccia
<yvesBsAs> sicuro non aver preso gnome di emergenza?
<pipppo> eh?
<yvesBsAs> prova a fare un logout e ricontrolla
<yvesBsAs> prendi gnome desktop
<pipppo> sisi sono sicuro
<pipppo> è il prim oXD
<yvesBsAs> boo, allora sembra castrato..
<yvesBsAs> prova a dare da terminale
<pipppo> il dekstop lo cambio ma nn se cerco di scaricare l'immagine da internet diciamo
<yvesBsAs> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<yvesBsAs> vedi se installa qualche cosa
<pipppo> 0000
<yvesBsAs> nulla allora, prova domani in giornata, quando c'è piu gente a chiedere qui
<pipppo> sisi ora vado a letto ho impostato le cose base per l'utilizzo del pc :)
<yvesBsAs> ok, notte ed alla prossima
<pipppo> notte e grazie mille di tutto :)
<yvesBsAs> di nulla, ciao
<Steeler> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Odo> Giorno
<glpiana> ola
<ranxerox> buongiorno
<massimo18> Buon Giorno
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<bobbybong> buon giorno
<Trim_> Ciao a tutti
<pipppppo> buon giorno :) volevo quali programmi per la gestione della batteria e del risparmi energetico esstono che non riesco a trovarli :)
<bobbybong> pipppppo, con gnome non so ma kde lo ha integrato nel pannello ha l'icona della batteria e puoi sceglere il profilo
<bobbybong> prestazioni risparmio energetico risparmio energetico agressivo
<jester-> pipppppo: gestione alimentazione
<pipppppo> si ma pensavo ci fosse un programma apposta che passasse da un risparmio energia alle prestazione elevate, ma non trovo nulla di simile nella gestione alimentaione :(
<jester-> pipppppo: applett per la cpu
<jester-> pipppppo: comunque di default è in ondemand e ci pensa il sistema a ottimizzare
<pipppppo> si ma nn avendo trattato benissimo la batteria per anni ora è un po debole e  mi ricordo che su windows passando da prestazione elevate a risparmio energetico riuscivo a guadagnare una bella oretta di utilizzo :) testero qui come funziona :)
<jumpysnake> hello
<pipppppo> domanda stupida... ma nepomuk è un programma di base di ubuntu? perchè io non lo ho installato ma è "comparso" ora XD
<pippppppo> salve :)
<peppe_ciolla> ciao a tutti :) Ho dei problemi con la mia wireless. Riesco a connettermi al router, ma non ad internet. Su altri pc invece (tipo questo) va tutto bene. Che può essere?
<greenrabbit> peppe_ciolla, hai un ip statico o dinamico?
<peppe_ciolla> statico
<greenrabbit> cotrolla la configurazione di solito è lì l'inghippo
<peppe_ciolla> tipo che configurazione? quella del pc è uguale a quella di un'altro pc, stesso ip gateway e mask
<filo1234> stesso ip è gia sbagliato
<peppe_ciolla> (ovviamente l'altro pc è spento, x nn avere conflitti di ip)
<greenrabbit> controlla di non aver messo lo stesso ip altrimenti entra in conflitto
<filo1234> ah ecco
<filo1234> ma perchè usare ip uguali?
<peppe_ciolla> ma il fatto strano è che al router mi ci connetto, riesco anche ad entrarci via 192.168.1.1, solo internet non va
<peppe_ciolla> per provare, prima avevo provato con un ip diverso ma stesso problema
<greenrabbit> peppe_ciolla, ricontrolla i dsn
<filo1234> peppe_ciolla: ok
<filo1234> peppe_ciolla: ping -c3 8.8.8.8 cosa da?
<peppe_ciolla> dove li cambio? non ricordo
<greenrabbit> *dns
<peppe_ciolla> 3 pacchetti trasmessi, 3 ricevuti, 0 persi ecc
<peppe_ciolla> devo ricopiarlo a mano, mica vi serve tutto l'output?
<greenrabbit> no
<Brutus-> un tasto alla volta
<peppe_ciolla> quindi che faccio? :P
<Brutus-> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<peppe_ciolla> non posso incollarlo xke è su un altro pc, dovrei ricopiarlo a mano.
<greenrabbit> peppe_ciolla, non serve ti connetti al server e quindi a internet potrebbe esserci un problema con i dns
<peppe_ciolla> come li cambio i dns?
<filo1234> peppe_ciolla: quindi è un problema di dns
<greenrabbit> cosa usi gnome kde?
<filo1234> usi network manager?
<peppe_ciolla> gnome
<peppe_ciolla> ho appena installato la 10.04 quindi è tutto di default
<filo1234> peppe_ciolla: scusa come hai impostato l'ip statico?
<peppe_ciolla> modificando la connessione
<filo1234> ecco li allora hai pure i dns
<peppe_ciolla> guardando su internet come fare XD
<peppe_ciolla> ok ora cerco, che dns devo mettere?
<filo1234> peppe_ciolla: metti 8.8.8.8 come primario
<filo1234> e 8.8.4.4 secondario
<peppe_ciolla> DAI CAZZO GIANLUCA XD funge :)
<peppe_ciolla> grazie mille!!
<nicotano> salve
 * xfire78xx giorno..
<driza_manuber> ciao a tutti, non riesco a installare utorrent
<Brutus-> driza_manuber, è un pacchetto .deb?
<Brutus-> driza_manuber, hai provato Transmission, il client bittorrent preinstallato?
<driza_manuber> non so, l'ho scaricato dal sito di utorrent, il nome del file che ho scaricato è: utorrent-server-3.0-25053.tar.gz
<driza_manuber> no, non lo conoscevo
<driza_manuber> adesso provo subito
<Brutus-> driza_manuber, ok. Se poi vuoi continuare scrivi
<K99Brain> !torrentclients | driza_manuber
<ubot-it> driza_manuber: Questi sono alcuni client torrent che potete trovare nei repo: transmission vuze unworkable torrentflux rtorrent qbittorrent deluge ctorrent ktorrent bittorrent bittornado azureus
<Trim_> Ciao a tutti.
<Brutus-> K99Brain, posso reperire da qualche parte la lista dei comandi che inizino con il punto esclamativo?
<Brutus-> *iniziano
<K99Brain> !bot
<ubot-it> descrizione comandi: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/UbotIt ; voci presenti nel database: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/UbotIt/Voci ; richiedere aggiunta voci: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/UbotIt/DaAggiungere
<Brutus-> K99Brain, perfetto, grazie.
<driza_manuber> grazie ubot e brutos, sto provando a usarlo ed è perfetto, grazie per il consiglio
<Brutus-> :)
<driza_manuber> esistono dei parametri per velocizzarlo?
<driza_manuber> con questo non sto dicendo che è lento, volevo solo sapere se esistono questi parametri, un po' come libreoffice
<Ciccio89> ciao ragazzi, ho da un paio di giorni questo problema non riesco a collegarmi più alla mia rete wireless...la scheda di rete funziona perfettamente ma non si collega...qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<Ciccio89> ciao ragazzi, ho da un paio di giorni questo problema non riesco a collegarmi più alla mia rete wireless...la scheda di rete funziona perfettamente ma non si collega...qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<massimo18> O_O
<massimo18> !wifi | Ciccio89
<ubot-it> Ciccio89: wireless is Sezione dedicata ai disposivi senza fili: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili - Risoluzione problemi comuni legati al WiFi: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/GuidaWiFi
<mtb-vero> salve a tutti......mi saprebbe dire qualcuno  se è un mio problema o è in generale spiego : per collegarmi a internet uso una chiavetta..e in genere mi collego con la 3...e tutto funziona benone ma se cambio scheda sim e metto la wind....niente...(facendo ovviamente un altro collegamento)...nessuno ne sa niente come mai??..
<Brutus-> mtb-vero, prova a chiedere supporto a wind. Così puoi capire se è un problema di configurazione
<mtb-vero> ma la cosa strana che è successo...da quando ho installato ubuntu11...e  cambiato sim wind.....ok comunque grazie chiedero
<pippppppo> salve :) qualcuno potrebbe gentilmente spiegarmi come utilizzare wine? è la prima volta che uso ubuntu :) devo scaricare prima il programma e poi aprire wine o come procedo?
<jester-> pippppppo: installi wine e poi clicchi il file.exe
<pippppppo> jester: ma se il file in se non lo ho ancora? il dovrei scaricare il client di un gioco online e la mia domanda era... scarico prima quello e poi apro wine ed è fatta? :)
<xubuntu912> ciao a tutti
<xubuntu912> ho un problema con xubuntu 10.10
<xubuntu912> chi può aiutarmi, vi ringrazio in anticipo
<xubuntu912> nessuno?
<xubuntu912> datemi una mano...
<K99Brain> !qualcuno | xubuntu912
<ubot-it> xubuntu912: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<xubuntu912> applicazioni-->impostazioni-->screensaver - quando eseguo questo percorso il pc si blocca e devo riavviare. Eseguo questo percorso per disabilitare la funzione standby, perché quando va in standby il pc si blocca.
<xubuntu912> è questo il mio problema
<jester-> xubuntu912: fallo da gnome senza effetti
<xubuntu912> come si fa da gnome?
<xubuntu912> non sono un esperto...
<xubuntu912> uso xubuntu 10.10
<Steeler> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<xubuntu912> ubot-it: non posso fare domande su xubuntu?
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<driza_manuber> ciao a tutti, esistono dei settaggi per velocizzare transmiossion?
<Steeler> driza_manuber, dipende dalla tua connessione.
<Steeler> driza_manuber, e dipende da come hai il traffico
<driza_manuber> c'entra qualcosa il numero dei nodi?
<jester-> driza_manuber: + nodi 0 piu fonti 0 +è velocità
<driza_manuber> ma quant'è il massimo
<xubuntu912> posso disattivare lo screensaver da terminale?
<jumpysnake> xubuntu912: hai provato con questa?http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?topic=48647.0
<Brutus-> xubuntu912, in gnome c'è il comando gnome-screensaver e gnome-screensaver-command, ma tu usi xubuntu...
<jester-> driza_manuber: i nodi sono i pc in rete che ti possono passare il torrent
<Brutus-> xubuntu912, da terminale digita man -k screensaver e vedi cosa ti consiglia
<xubuntu912> ok
<xubuntu912> io non ne capisco granché
<xubuntu912> se puoi darmi una mano
<xubuntu912> xdg-screensaver (1)  - command line tool for controlling the screensaver xscreensaver (1)     - extensible screen saver framework, plus locking xscreensaver-command (1) - control a running xscreensaver process xscreensaver-demo (1) - interactively control the background xscreensaver daemon xscreensaver-getimage (1) - put some randomly-selected image on the root window xscreensaver-getimage-file (1) - put a randomly-selected imag
<xubuntu912> mi consiglia questo
<Brutus-> !paste | xubuntu912  incollalo qui la prossima volta
<ubot-it> xubuntu912  incollalo qui la prossima volta: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Brutus-> xubuntu912, asp che guardo online se trovo il man di quei comandi
<Brutus-> xubuntu912, ho trovato solo quello del primo comando che non è molto utile. Dovresti chiedere nel canale #xubuntu. Tasto destro sul nome del canale poi join per collegarti
<willy_oracle> ciao a tutti. chiedo aiuto per abilitare accelerazione 3d su scheda video nvidia
<jester-> willy_oracle: installa il driver da amministrazione driver aggiuntivi
<willy_oracle> jester-:  driver installato, ma poi?
<jester-> willy_oracle: poi ci sarà il 3d sempre che non sia una scheda troppo veccia
<jester-> vecchia
<willy_oracle> jester-:  la scheda è recente ma il 3d non è attivato. infatti le guide lo dicono che generalmente non è attivato per le nvidia
<jester-> willy_oracle: dopo installato devi riavviare
<jester-> willy_oracle: che guide del menga hai letto
<jester-> willy_oracle: hai installato da driver aggiuntivi o pistolato col file scaricato da sito nvidia
<willy_oracle> jester: http://help.ubuntu-it.org/6.10/ubuntu/desktopguide/it/graphics-cards.html
<willy_oracle> jester: ..."Nessuna scheda grafica Nvidia ha l'accelerazione 3D abilitata automaticamente in Ubuntu perché il produttore non ha rilasciato dei driver open source. È comunque possibile attivare l'accelerazione 3D. La procedura dipende da quale tipo di scheda video si possiede"...
<willy_oracle> jester: i driver nvidia ce li avevo già installati e attivati. avevo la versione current, ma cmq non funziona. adesso ho provato a installare un'altra versione.
<jester-> willy_oracle: è vecchia la guida.  quella nostra ufficiale è questa http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/Nvidia
<mimmo> ciao
<mimmo> ho un problema
<mimmo> installo i programmi da ubuntu s. center
<mimmo> poi li disinstallo
<mimmo> ma in realtà nell'hard disk rimane l'intero file
<mimmo> come fare
<mimmo> per eliminare tutto
<jester-> mimmo: ce intero file
<jester-> che
<mimmo> faccio esempio
<mimmo> ho installato il simulatore di volo
<mimmo> 750 b
<mimmo> 750mb
<jester-> mimmo: non da s center
<mimmo> si da s center
<jester-> mimmo: nome ?
<mimmo> flightgear
<mimmo> guardo nell'aharddisk
<mimmo> e mi occupa
<mimmo> un certo spazio
<jester-> mimmo: non esiste una roba del genere in s center e quindi nei repo ubuntu
<mimmo> l'ho installato oggi
<mimmo> comq
<jester-> mimmo: se non c'è nei repo lo avrai installato in altro modo
<mimmo> non è questo il problema
<jester-> mimmo: o hai aggiunto un repo ppa
<mimmo> non capisco repo ppa
<jester-> mimmo: sudo dpkg --purge flightgear
<mimmo> aspetta che provo
<jester-> mimmo: poi cancella eventuale relativa cartella nascosta nella home
<mimmo> come visualizzo cartella nascosta
<jester-> mimmo: apri nautilus e menu visualizza oppure batti control  +h
<jester-> mimmo: o nella home o in .config
<mimmo> ok
<jester-> mimmo: e sudo apt-get clean altrimenti ti rimane il deb da 700 kili nella cache
<mimmo> grazie
<Asgard> salve, qualcuno può aiutarmi per una webcam?
<Asgard> non riesco a farla andare
<bobbybong> !webcam
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Webcam/ | Compatibili linux e skype: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeWebCams
<Asgard> non è che si capisca molto da quei link
<cristian_c> Asgard, sai quale webcam possiedi?
<Asgard> qualcuno può darmi una mano con questo? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustWebcamWB-1400T
<Asgard> sì
<Asgard> ho già installato camorama
<Asgard> ma il resto è arabo
<cristian_c> Installation under Gutsy Gibbon 7.10
<cristian_c> è un po' vecchia la guida
<cristian_c> però potrebbe interessarmi
<cristian_c> perché l'ho utilizzata anch'io e ho avuto grossi problemi a farla funzionare decentemente
<Matt_91> bene!
<Asgard> ah mi fa piacere
<Matt_91> io domani inizio alle 2.30pm
<cristian_c> è una webcam piuttosto scarsa, questo lo devo dire
<Matt_91> perchè oggi hanno cambiato gli orari -.-"
<Matt_91> scusate, ho sbagliato chan :D
<Asgard> che deve fare un povero stronzo che ha ubuntu per fare funzionare la cam quindi?
<Asgard> fa schifo, non è scarsa
<Asgard> c'è anche scritto nella guida
<Asgard> resta il fatto che è l'unica che ho
<cristian_c> Asgard, pensa che su xp non riuscivo neanche a installarla
<cristian_c> almeno su ubuntu andava
<Asgard> su xp mai avuto mezzo problema
<Asgard> i problemi li sto avendo tutti adesso qui sinceramente
<cristian_c> Asgard, comunque anche essendo vecchia la guida, forse si può adattarla, forse no
<cristian_c> dipende
<Asgard> si può fare qualcosa in definitiva?
<cristian_c> Asgard, non lo so, sono esperimenti
<Asgard> cioè uno che ha una trust deve buttarla via con ubuntu?
<cristian_c> Asgard, non posso dirlo a priori
<cristian_c> per adesso è nè sì, ne no
<cristian_c> io avevo cercato di migliorare la qualità, ma non avevo visto la guida che hai likato, che infatti ho salvato nei segnalibri
<Asgard> scusa ma dov'è il problema?
<Asgard> mancano i driver?
<willy_oracle> cercasi aiuto per x server con nvidia. grazie
<Asgard> non c'è una procedura standard per tutte le cam?
<cristian_c> Asgard, no, i driver ci sono
<Asgard> benissimo, allora dove sta la rogna?
<cristian_c> Asgard, dipende dal driver che utilizza, questa utilizzava tra  i primi driver usciti per le webcam
<cristian_c> che la qualità fa schifo abbastanza
<cristian_c> quindi bisogna taroccare un po' di robe
<Asgard> non mi interessa la qualità, mi interessa che cammini
<Asgard> poi il resto si vedrà
<cristian_c> Asgard, già cammina di suo
<Asgard> no, non va
<cristian_c> il problema infatti èla qualità
<Asgard> ubuntu non me la trova
<cristian_c> a me camminava
<cristian_c> che cosa hai fatto in particolare?
<Asgard> a me no, posso sapere come fargliela trovare per cortesia?
<Asgard> niente, è connessa ma non la vede
<cristian_c> Asgard, cioè cosa hai fatto in particolare?
<willy_oracle> cercasi aiuto per x server con nvidia. grazie
<Asgard> assolutamente niente, l'ho lasciata nella stessa porta usb dov'era con xp
<Asgard> e dove funzionava
<cristian_c> Asgard, allora apri cheese
<Asgard> è già installato di serie?
<cristian_c> non so
<cristian_c> dipende da quale versione usi
<Asgard> nattu
<Asgard> natty
<cristian_c> immagino ubuntu
<Asgard> sì
<cristian_c> forse sì. è preinstallato
<cristian_c> controlla
<Asgard> no
<Asgard> camorama va bene?
<cristian_c> prova
<cristian_c> ma di solito dovrebbe funzionare con cheese
<cristian_c> cosa ti risponde cheese?
<Asgard> non c'è dentro
<cristian_c> se non c'è installalo
<Asgard> è necessario? comunque con camorama la web parte
<Asgard> si è accesa la lucettsa
<Asgard> la qualità non è da buttare
<Asgard> resta da capire il perché non funzioni quando vado nei siti
<cristian_c> Asgard, quali siti?
<Asgard> adultfriendfinder e chatroulette ad esempio
<Asgard> ma sembra non funzionare con qualsiasi sito
<cristian_c> Asgard, nei siti compare l'avviso di flash
<Asgard> non compare, ma so che usano flash
<cristian_c> sto facendo uno screen perché flash crasha
<Asgard> uno screen?
<cristian_c> Impostazioni di Adobe Flash Player
<Matt_91> cristian_c: se il tuo problema e non riuscire a modificare le impostazioni e consentire l'accesso di applicazioni a microfono e cam.... io c'è l'ho sempre avuto e non mi è mai funzionato -.-"
<cristian_c> Accesso a videocamera e microfono chatroulette.com richeide di accedere alla videocamera e al microfono. Se si fa clic su Consenti, si potrebbe essere oggetto di una registrazione
<cristian_c> Consenti o Nega
<cristian_c> Matt_91, non ho questo problema Xd
<cristian_c> Asgard, come puoi leggere l'avviso a me compare
<cristian_c> sul forum me l'avevano chiesto una volta e funzionava anche la webcam (ma in quel caso era integrata)
<cristian_c> Asgard, forse hai qualche problema con flash se l'avviso non compare
<Asgard> mi crasha
<cristian_c> anche a me
<cristian_c> ora
<cristian_c> è flash il problema
<cristian_c> non la webcam
<Asgard> si è verificato un arresto anomalo del plugin adobe flash
<cristian_c> Asgard, è flash che fa schifo
<cristian_c> OT: perché non passano ad html5? Fine OT
<willy_oracle> cercasi aiuto per x server con nvidia. grazie
<Matt_91> willy_oracle: di il tuo problema
<willy_oracle> matt_91: quando avvio l'xserver mi da questo msg: You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver.  Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server.
<Matt_91> willy_oracle: dai il comando: sudo nvidia-xconfig
<bobbybong> willy_oracle, c'è scritto li cosa devi fare
<bl4ckh3r01> ciao
<willy_oracle> matt_91: mi ha scritto il file di configurazione, ma poi?
<Matt_91> willy_oracle: prova adaavviare ora
<bl4ckh3r01> ho un piccolo problema col mio pc (ubuntu) la connessione wifi non funziona più
<bl4ckh3r01> come posso risolvere?
<bobbybong> !wifi
<ubot-it> wireless is Sezione dedicata ai disposivi senza fili: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili - Risoluzione problemi comuni legati al WiFi: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/GuidaWiFi
<willy_oracle> s
<willy_oracle> matt_91: non cambia niente
<bl4ckh3r01> bobbybong: ho già seguito quella guida, ma non funziona comunque
<willy_oracle> matt_91: stesso messaggio
<Matt_91> willy_oracle: ma ti è partito xserver? se si lo devi riavviare
<willy_oracle> matt_91: come si riavvia?
<Matt_91> willy_oracle: sinceramente non ricordo, ma hai la possibilità di riavviare il server?
<Matt_91> se si riavvialo, se non puoi attendi che controllo
<willy_oracle> beh, penso di si sapendo il comando
<willy_oracle> matt_91: beh, penso di si sapendo il comando
<Matt_91> per riavviare basta che dai sudo reboot
<willy_oracle> matt_91: ma riavvio tutto il pc?
<Matt_91> willy_oracle: in ce senso? come stai lavorando sul server?
<Matt_91> sei in locale? un macchiana virtuale? via ssh?
<willy_oracle> matt_91:?? probabilmente mi sono spiegato male
<Matt_91> willy_oracle: a ok, scusa, essendo che sto parlando con 3 persone (4 con te) pensavo stessi su un server :D
<willy_oracle> matt_91: io devo abilitare l'accelerazione 3d, e per questo devo attivare l'xserver con una scheda nvidia
<Matt_91> willy_oracle: ma te ora hai la grafica o sei da linea di comando?
<willy_oracle> matt_91: grafica con il terminale aperto
<Matt_91> willy_oracle: allora xserver è già in esecuzione
<Matt_91> scusa, quell'errore quando te lo da?
<willy_oracle> matt_91: ma quando apro l'xserver setting mi da quell'errore
<Matt_91> willy_oracle: e come apri questo xserver settings?
<Matt_91> holà Steeler!
<Steeler> Matt_91, ciao
<willy_oracle> matt_91: applicazioni->sistema->Nvidia xserver settings
<Matt_91> aaaaaa apri il coso di Nvidea
<Matt_91> a bene
<Matt_91> adesso ti sei spiegato
<sbubba> salve
<Matt_91> willy_oracle: usi ubuntu 10.04?
<willy_oracle> matt_91: aperto: solito msg
<Matt_91> scusa, volevo dire 11.04?
<willy_oracle> matt_91: 11.04 64 bit
<Matt_91> willy_oracle: dai questo da terminale: sudo gedit /etc/x11/xorg.conf
<Matt_91> e dimmi cosa c'è dento, metti tutto su pastebin, copia e incolla
<sbubba> ho simpaticamente fatto fuori tutti i dati di una partizione con un dd. c'è qualcos'altro di utile a parte testdisk e photorec?
<Matt_91> !pastebin | willy_oracle
<ubot-it> willy_oracle: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<willy_oracle> matt_91: si è aperto l'edit del file xorg.conf ma è vuoto
<Matt_91> willy_oracle: spetta che forse hanno cambiato percorso -.-"
<willy_oracle> matt_91: ce l'ho. adesso te lo posto
<Matt_91> willy_oracle: si, c'è la x che va grande
<Matt_91> willy_oracle: usi ubuntu?
<Matt_91> o magari usi kubuntu lubuntu o cose del genere?
<willy_oracle> matt_91: http://paste.ubuntu.com/688553/
<willy_oracle> matt_91: ubuntu 11.04 64bit. poi però ho installato l'interfaccia kde
<Matt_91> willy_oracle: scusa e il comando di prima: sudo nvidia-xconfig cosa ti dava?
<willy_oracle> Matt_91: Backed up file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf' as '/etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup' New X configuration file written to '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<Matt_91> uhm... strano, nel file c'è scritto che è stato scritto il 15 aprile.... willy_oracle io proverei a riavviare
<Matt_91> il pc
<Matt_91> willy_oracle: ed io devo adare
<Matt_91> *andare
<willy_oracle> Matt_91: ho dimenticato la prima riga: sudo nvidia-xconfig
<willy_oracle> Matt_91: ok, grazie cmq e speriamo bene
<Matt_91> willy_oracle: ciao e auguri :)
<willy_oracle> Matt_91: ciao
<sbubba> nessuna idea per recuperare dai a parte testdisk e photorec?
<remix_tj> sbubba: se hai già pensato a quelli vuol dire che non c'e' altro
<sbubba> remix_tj, beh poteva esserci qualcos'altro che non conoscevo :D grazie comunque
<remix_tj> quei strumenti sono da usare proprio in casi estremi
<remix_tj> prima di loro c'e' solo il backup
<Trim_> Ciao a tutti.
<plutto> help XD
<plutto> ho un problema a copiare un file .mo
<plutto> in una cartella
<plutto> xke quando cerco di farlo dalla shel mi dice che la cartella non esiste, ma cl comando ls la vedo
<Brutus-> plutto, mi sembra strano..
<Brutus-> !paste plutto
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'paste plutto'
<Brutus-> !paste | plutto
<ubot-it> plutto: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Brutus-> allega un ls -l e il comando per copiare che ti da errore
<plutto> ok provo...
<plutto> -rw-r--r-- 1 filippo filippo 55456 2011-09-13 22:04 it_LC_MESSAGES_gourmet.mo drwxr-xr-x 2 root    root     4096 2011-09-13 18:16 LC_MESSAGES
<plutto> il primo e il file che devo copiare
<plutto> il secondo e la cartella
<sbubba> buonaserata a tutti
<Brutus-> !paste | pluto copia e incolla tutto qui
<ubot-it> pluto copia e incolla tutto qui: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Brutus-> !paste | plutto  copia e incolla tutto qui
<ubot-it> plutto  copia e incolla tutto qui: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Brutus-> ho sbagliato, prima. :P
<plutto> non ho mai usato questa cosa, ci ho copiato dentro la lista ls, poi premo paste, quindi che faccio?
<plutto> http://paste.ubuntu.com/688620/
<Brutus-> ci sei riuscito :)
<plutto> si :-)
<Brutus-> plutto, be' qual'è il comando che ti da errore?
<plutto> mv
<Brutus-> plutto, sarebbe stato utile vedere questo errore...
<Brutus-> plutto, ah ho capito
<plutto> http://paste.ubuntu.com/688623/
<Brutus-> plutto,  provato ad eseguire il comando come sudo
<Brutus-> ?
<plutto> lo eseguo gia come sudo http://paste.ubuntu.com/688623/
<Brutus-> potresti provare a cambiare il proprietario della cartella
<bobbybong> plutto, la ~ davanti indica la path della tua home nella tua home non c'è ~/usr/share/locale/it/LC_MESSAGES
<Brutus-> ops
<plutto> l ho tolta ma comunque non funziona
<bobbybong> plutto, devi essere nella cartella dove hai file o mettere il percorso del file
<bobbybong> plutto, una lettura a man cp l'hai data?
<plutto> no, lo faccio ora !
<plutto> ora è andato grazie!! posso copiare un file in piu percorsi con un solo comando?
<Brutus-> !wi-fi
<ubot-it> wireless is Sezione dedicata ai disposivi senza fili: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili - Risoluzione problemi comuni legati al WiFi: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/GuidaWiFi
#ubuntu-it 2011-09-14
<freefly> ciao a tutti ieri ho segnalato un bug e mi hanno risposto chiedendomi ulteriori informazioni ma non capisco cosa devo fare, qualcuno ha un attimo per aiutarmi?
<glpiana> ola
<Odo> Giorno
<massimo18> Buon Giorno
<Trim> Ciao a tutti
<Brutus-> Buondì
<INYCON> bbbb
<d4vey> -.-
<cybernet> ciao a tutti
<zfe> italianos de mierda
<cybernet> perche italianos de mierda??
<cristian_c> cybernet, è un troll lascia perdere
<cybernet> ok
<cristian_c> ci penseranno gli op all'occorrenza
<cybernet> ok grazie
<cybernet> cristian qui qualcuno puo aiutarmi a dare info su come far funzionare google chrome su 64 bit?
<cristian_c> cybernet, versione dei repo?
<cybernet> Ho la versione 5 di Backtrack, la distro per la sicurezza IT
<massimo18> cybernet: qui si da supporto per ubuntu
<cristian_c> !chat | cybernet
<ubot-it> cybernet: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cybernet> si per backtrack si basa su ubuntu 10.04
<cristian_c> non è una derivata ufficiale
<massimo18> !chat | cybernet
<ubot-it> cybernet: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cybernet> ok grazie
<remix_tj> cybernet: vai a chiedere nel canale apposito
<cybernet> ok grazie
<nicotano> salve
<Stefano91> wewe roxdragon
<roxdragon> weee
<roxdragon> Stefano91,
<roxdragon> !chat | Stefano91
<ubot-it> Stefano91: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Stefano91> ubuntu-it-chat
<ichi> ciao a tutti
<ichi> problema della madonna
<ichi> comprata chiavetta wifi Intellinet modello 524698, lsusb me la rileva come Ralink Technology, uso il kernel 2.6.32-16-386
<ichi> non funziona
<ichi> dal network manager mi dice "device not ready"
<ichi> è gia la seconda chiavetta che prendo e nn funziona
<ichi> l'altra mi dava un problema, poi son riuscito a vedere le reti ma nn si connette neanche a inc*larla a sangue se la rete è protetta da wep o wpa
<fili> ciao ragazzi ho un problema con brasero non mi converte il video in formato mpeg2
<fili> come posso fare?
<ichi> questa invcece mi da quel problema qui, mi vede la chiavetta inserita... se do "dmesg" mi dice rt2800usb 1-2:1.0: firmware: requesting rt2870.bin
<fili> ho provato a usare devede per convertire in mpeg video
<fili> ma quando vado a masterizzare vedo tutto scuro
<fili> qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi?
<fili> mi sono sempre trovato bene con brasero finora
<fili> c'è qualcuno??
<Odo> fili, ma hai provato a guardare il filmato prima di masterizzarlo?
<fili> si il filmato si vede benissimo
<fili> è avi
<Odo> prova a masterizzarlo con k3b...
<fili> k3b?
<Odo> ya
<fili> lo trovo su ubuntu software center?
<Odo> si si
<ichi> odo, sai qualcosa della mia antenna wifi per favore?
<ichi> nn ce ne esco
<ichi> .__.
<nicotano> fili nopn puoi convertirlo prima con ffmpeg e poi masterizzarlo
<fili> ho provato a convertirlo con devede
<nicotano> fili, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/FFmpeg
<fili> ragazzi sto usando k3b
<fili> però in formato dati
<fili> e non dvd project
<fili> voglio ringraziare francesco
<fili> Odo
<fili> con k3b la masterizzazione è perfetta
<fili> userò sempre quello ora
<fili> brasero lo tolgo proprio dal launcher a sto punto
<fili> mi ha fatto buttar via un sacco di dvd
<fili> ciao ragazzi grazie
<Kalce> slave a tutti....
<ichi> ciao Kalce
<Kalce> io uso ubuntu 10.04 e thunderbird 3.1.13  . Non mi è chiaro come posso fare il back up del thunderbird.
<Kalce> rispondete solo se si tratta di ubuntu, vero?
<glpiana> Kalce, no no, un attimo
<Kalce> glpiana , scusa....
<skiuma> buongiorno. 2 domande: 1) esiste un modo per avere qualcosa di simile ad hfs (http file sharing) su ubuntu senza usare Wine? (stavo vedendo apache\rapache ma non riesco a capire se fa la stessa cosa, ovvero condividere un file su una pagina similfpt con indirizzo tipo http://mio.ip.esterno) e
<skiuma> 2) domanda: è possibile installare programmi in ubuntu in /media/sda5/ che è un ntfs ... invece che sulla home o cose del genere
<skiuma> glpiana:  tu ci sei sempre  dai sempre buoni consigli :D
<bobbybong> ! documentazione | skiuma
<ubot-it> skiuma: Documentazione ufficiale http://help.ubuntu-it.org - Documentazione della comunità http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Documentazione - Gruppo documentazione: pagina principale http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoDocumentazione
<skiuma> bobbybong, magari non è piaciuto che chiamassi una persona in particolare, ma è inutile cehe mi passi la documentazione :D
<bobbybong> skiuma, dalle domande che fai si vede che non ne sai niente leggi
<skiuma> ...sono nubbo che ci devo fa? vorrei solo un alternativa ad hfs e poter installare cose su un hd ntfs :P
<glpiana> Kalce, scusa, mi ero assentato
<glpiana> Kalce, a quanto vedo consigliano di fare una copia della directory nascosta .mozilla-thunderbird
<glpiana> Kalce, controlla se c'è dando nel terminale: ls -la | grep thunderbird
<bobbybong> skiuma, che centra hfs?
<Kalce> glpiana , scusa....
<skiuma> hfs è un programmino utile per windows. va bene anche in ubuntu ma con wine. mi chiedevo se ci fosse un alternativa non in wine
<Kalce> glpiana , si, ho controllato e mi dà un sacco di sigle
<glpiana> Kalce, oki, allora dovrebbe essere sufficiente salvare quella directory. sai come visualizzare i file nascosti col file manager di kubuntu?
<Kalce> glpiana , si, vado in home poi visualizza poi spunto "visualizza file nascosti" . giusto?
<glpiana> Kalce, però ti consiglierei di andare in strumenti -> componenti aggiuntivi, cercare tra le estensioni la parola backup e installar eil plugin adatto
<glpiana> Kalce, sì, giusto
<Kalce> glpiana , ok grazie molte farò come hai detto....
<Kalce> glpiana , siete sempre di grande aiuto
<glpiana> :)
<Kalce> bye bye
<skiuma> bobbybong: nessun consiglio?
<glpiana> skiuma, per la domanda 2) la risposta è no. i programmi vanno nelle directory di sistema
<glpiana> !apache | skiuma per apache prova a vedere la documentazione, io non ne so nulla :)
<ubot-it> skiuma per apache prova a vedere la documentazione, io non ne so nulla :): apache: Installare e configurare Apache: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Web - Installazione di un server LAMPP: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Xampp
<skiuma> ok allora mi faccio una live session di gparted e aumento lo spazio dedicato alla ext3 a sto punto però chiedo. se prendo spazio da c: (ammettiamo) non mi fa casino ad assegnarlo alla ext3?
<skiuma> se ho capito bene apache crea una specie di "propria pagina web" che comprende anche lo sharing dei file. ma non si capisce se è http: proprio ip . oppure http: server fornito da qualcuno.. ma non importa. posso continuare ad usare hfs tranquillamente o samba.
<bobbybong> skiuma, per hfs su linux ci sono delle librerie che permettono l'uso ma di server non se ne parla
<skiuma> ok. se mi linki dove ci sono scritte ste librerie faccio un paio di prove.  (a meno che nn si parli solo di wine che gia so che funziona)...
<skiuma> per il ridimensionamento delle partizioni?
<bobbybong> skiuma, apri synaptic e metti hfs in cerca
<skiuma> ok, perfecto
<skiuma> cmq devo ridimensionare assolutamente le partizioni di windows e dare più spazio a ext3. quanto è rischioso?
<bobbybong> skiuma, probabilmente dovrai reinstallare grub nel migliore dei casi
<ichi> eccomi, OverMe
<skiuma> urg °_°
<skiuma> quello sarebbe un caso abbastanza semplice in effetti. non mi fa paura. e neanche che si impallano i sistemi operativi che tanto ho il clone. il problema è se perdo il disco dati (d: - sda5) che è troppo grosso ed è un ntfs :P
<skiuma> nel caso per fare questo servizio va bene gparted dal cd live session di ubuntu?
<bobbybong> skiuma, si ma credo che lo spazio si possa unire se le partizioni sono contigue immagina il disco come una torta non credo che puoi staccare un pezzo dalla prima fetta per attaccarlo alla terza o alla quarta feta poi non so
<Brutus-> Ciao, con Unity dalla preview delle finistre aperte di un prog, come faccio a chiuderne una ?
<skiuma> hmm in win c'è un programma della easus che permette di ridimensionare le partizioni e raccogliere tutto lo spazio vuoto e posizionarlo come mi pare.. ma forse non lo fa così facilmente quanto sembra
<skiuma> buon' buonaserata
<driza_manuber> ciao a tutti
<driza_manuber> qualcuno gioca a tankionline?
<ichi> lol driza_manuber mi sa nn è il canale x questo
<driza_manuber> ok capito
<ichi> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<ichi> prova qua
<ichi> ;)
<TheDoctor> Salve
<TheDoctor> c'è nessuno?
<bobbybong> ! nessuno | TheDoctor
<ubot-it> TheDoctor: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<TheDoctor> no sono nuovo, vorrei provare linux e ubuntu mi sembra la versione migliore !
<Brutus-> TheDoctor, penso sia la versione di linux più frendly. Dovresti provare questa, si.
<bobbybong> TheDoctor, sicuramente una delle più usate
<TheDoctor> eh infatti il mio professore mi ha consigliato questa
<TheDoctor> solo una cosa, ma scaricando la versione gratuita ho tutte le funzionalità ? So che è open source ma non so se cambia acquistando quella nello shop
<bobbybong> TheDoctor, è uguale
<bobbybong> ! iso | TheDoctor
<ubot-it> TheDoctor: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<bobbybong> ! natty | TheDoctor
<ubot-it> TheDoctor: Ubuntu 11.04 Natty Narwhal: http://releases.ubuntu.com/natty/ | Kubuntu 11.04: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/natty/ | È preferibile usare i torrent | problemi noti: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NattyNarwhal/ReleaseNotes
<bobbybong> TheDoctor, io butterei un occhio a kubuntu
<bobbybong> :)
<tdk200> salve raga
<Brutus-> tutto rego?
<tdk200> volevo cercare un programma per modificare le immaggini come pero però
<tdk200> ciao Brutus-
<TheDoctor> cioè non ho capito che differenza fa masterizzare con uno o con un'altro
<tdk200> io ricordo di averlo già installato ma cercando
<TheDoctor> e dopo perchè masterizzare l'.iso?
<tdk200> su ubuntu software center nn lo ritrovo :S
<tdk200> l'iso è sempre meglio :P
<TheDoctor> sempre meglio di?
<tdk200> Brutus-,  tu ricordi qualche programma che faceva questo lavoro??
<TheDoctor> di usare questo? http://www.ubuntu-it.org/scopri-ubuntu/download
<bobbybong> TheDoctor, se scarichi ubuntu ti trovi con un file.iso che devi masterizzare
<Brutus-> tdk200, no so di quale programma tu stia parlando, ma se vuoi un programma simile puoi provare gimp
<tdk200> cioè alleggerire tutte le foto in modo da upparle facilmente
<tdk200> no aspè
<tdk200> forse mi so spiegato male
<Brutus-> ah... quella è un'altra cosa
<tdk200> io sto usando anche krename per modificare il nome dei file tutti in un colpo
<tdk200> dovrei fare la stessa cosa per la risoluzione delle foto in modo da alleggerirle
<tdk200> ricordo di aver usato un prog su ubuntu ma nn ricordo quale
<tdk200> :S
<glpiana> tdk200, imagemagick forse? col comando convert?
<tdk200> no aveva interfaccia grafica
<tdk200> come krename
<glpiana> tdk200, allora nonzo
<tdk200> selezionavi i file e li riduceva
<tdk200> come peso in mb
<glpiana> tdk200, c'era un0estensione di nautilus per ridimensionare le immagini, ma non so se funzionava su più file contemporaneamente
<glpiana> !info nautilus-image-converter
<ubot-it> nautilus-image-converter (source: nautilus-image-converter): nautilus extension to mass resize or rotate images. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.0-3ubuntu2 (natty), package size 29 kB, installed size 344 kB
<TheDoctor> scusate
<glpiana> tdk200, se sei su gnome provalo
<TheDoctor> che differenza c'è usando questo http://www.ubuntu-it.org/scopri-ubuntu/download con kubuntu?
<bobbybong> TheDoctor, l'interfaccia grafica
<glpiana> !release | TheDoctor prendi da qui o dal sito che hai linkato tu
<ubot-it> TheDoctor prendi da qui o dal sito che hai linkato tu: puoi scaricare le iso ufficiali da qui: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<tdk200> glpiana, io ricordo chw su ubuntu 10.10 se entravo nella cartella grafica ci stava il programma
<tdk200> esiste ancora quella cartella in ubuntu 11.04?
<glpiana> tdk200, non so che cartella tu intenda
<tdk200> quella tab con tutti i programmi
<tdk200> aveva tutte le sezioni tipo internet grafica etc etc.
<glpiana> tdk200, intendi Applicazioni ?
<tdk200> poi sotto c'era aggiungi rimuovi di ubuntu
<tdk200> sisis
<glpiana> tdk200, stai usando unity ora?
<tdk200> se entro li posso verificare se c'è p no
<tdk200> sisi
<tdk200> con la barra alla sinistra
<glpiana> tdk200, tasto destro sulla lente delle applicazioni e scegli grafica
<glpiana> TheDoctor, comunque se la domanda era "che differenza c'è tra ubuntu e kubuntu?" la risposta è: cambia l'interfaccia grafica e i programmi preinstallati. per il resto il sistema operativo è lo stesso e i programmi sono installabili tutti su entrambi
<TheDoctor> cliccando sul link mi dice se usare nero ! che devo fare?
<tdk200> gThumb forse
<glpiana> TheDoctor, guarda qui: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<bobbybong> info phatch
<bobbybong> ! info phatch
<glpiana> bobbybong, senza spazio
<bobbybong> !info phatch
<ubot-it> phatch (source: phatch): simple to use Photo Batch Processor - GUI. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.7.1-1 (natty), package size 217 kB, installed size 812 kB
<bobbybong> guarda se è questo tdk200
<TheDoctor> per ora sto scaricando questo http://www.ubuntu-it.org/scopri-ubuntu/download
<TheDoctor> poi se mi serve altro chiedo
<ichi> OverMe, eccomi
<jester-> sera
<Trim> jester-, ciao
<jester-> cià Trim
<TheDoctor> scusate io ho scaricato ubuntu da qui http://www.ubuntu-it.org/scopri-ubuntu/download, ma ora cosa devo fare, schicciando il tasto destro con cosa lo devo masterizzare? o mi conviene riscaricarlo usando kubuntu o altro?
<jester-> TheDoctor: http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<bobbybong> !iso | TheDoctor
<ubot-it> TheDoctor: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<_Zer0_> Ciao
<skydive> ciao cristian c, ho visto nel forum che hai anche tu un hp dv6, sei riuscito a impostare la web?
<cristian_c> skydive, ti sbagli, non ho un hpdv6
<skydive> ah
<cristian_c> skydive, però soche c'è una guida apposita sul wiki per i dv6
<cristian_c> !webcam
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Webcam/ | Compatibili linux e skype: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeWebCams
<cristian_c> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Webcam/HpPavilion
<cristian_c> mi sono sbagliato, trattasi di pavilion
<TheDoctor> non riesco a capire che devo fare
<_Zer0_> TheDoctor $~> e cosa devi fare?
<cristian_c> skydive, prima dovresti recuperare l'id della webcam per capire quali sono i driver giusti
<skydive> come si fa?
<cristian_c> lsusb
<cristian_c> !pastebin | skydive
<ubot-it> skydive: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<skydive> http://paste.ubuntu.com/689364/
<cristian_c> skydive, se mi dici in quella lista qual'è la webcam, vinci un premio :D
<skydive> realtek?
<_Zer0_> cristian_c $~> anche io voglio un premio! =DDD
<cristian_c> skydive, sei sicuro?
<_Zer0_> cristian_c $~> il mio modello è facile.io non la ho la webcam lool :P
<skydive> no, pensavo!!!
<skydive> pensavo che tu sapevi la risposta
<skydive> io ho sparato a caso
<cristian_c> skydive, prova a stacare un po' di roba usb
<cristian_c> *staccare
<cristian_c> e ridai il comando
<skydive> capito
<TheDoctor> devo istallare sto benedetto ubuntu
<TheDoctor> è la prima volta che lo faccio
<skydive> scusa, ma ho visto ora che è tardi, devo andare a casa
<cristian_c> !wiki | TheDoctor
<ubot-it> TheDoctor: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org - http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GuidaWiki
<skydive> per ora grazie per l'aiuto
<skydive> magari ci sentiamo dopo cena
<cristian_c> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<_Zer0_> TheDoctor $~> quindi hai un sistema winbl...windows?
<cristian_c> skydive, non so, davvero
<cristian_c> skydive, segui il wiki
<TheDoctor> si
<TheDoctor> winzoz direi
<_Zer0_> TheDoctor $~> se non vuoi masterizzare un pc e vuoi solo provare ubuntu usa WUBI
<_Zer0_> un cd*
<cristian_c> sconsiglio wubi
<_Zer0_> TheDoctor $~> è abbastanza intuitivo
<cristian_c> provate la live prima
<_Zer0_> cristian_c $~> anche io,ma è utile per chi non vuole/puo masterizzare
<cristian_c> ci sono diversi modi di installare
<cristian_c> non per forza da cd
<TheDoctor> si ma l'unica cosa che non capisco
<cristian_c> e poi è sempre bene provare la live
<_Zer0_> cristian_c $~> usb,net,etc... lo so lo so :P
<TheDoctor> io ho scaricato un file dal sito
<cristian_c> addirittura da iso
<TheDoctor> così mi hanno detto di fare
<_Zer0_> TheDoctor $~> se è un file .iso puoi masterizzarlo
<cristian_c> TheDoctor, controlla l'md5
<cristian_c> prima di masterizzarlo
<TheDoctor> ma l'ho scaricato dal sito italiano
<TheDoctor> e poi il problema è che non so come si masterizza la iso
<_Zer0_> TheDoctor $~> ISOburn,PowerISO,DaemonTool(se non ssbaglio),etc...
<TheDoctor> ah ecco infatti ricordavo sti programmi, ma sulla guida non ci sono scritti
<TheDoctor> vabbè ora sto impazzendo, lo faccio dopo se mai
<cristian_c> !hash | TheDoctor
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'hash'
<cristian_c> !md5 | TheDoctor
<ubot-it> TheDoctor: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<cristian_c> va sempre controllato
<TheDoctor> controllato, coincidono
<TheDoctor> ora sto seguendo la guida
<TheDoctor> quale di questi metodi mi consigli?
<TheDoctor> Installare Ubuntu dalla rete locale: come installare Ubuntu attraverso la rete     Installazione con Wubi: come installare Ubuntu in Windows come una normale applicazione     Installazione da file immagine: come installare Ubuntu da un file .img     Installazione da supporto USB: come installare Ubuntu da un supporto USB
<bobbybong> masterizza la iso di ubuntu
<TheDoctor> con deamon tools?
<_Zer0_> TheDoctor $~> oppure quella da USB
<bobbybong> _Zer0_, deve solo masterizzare la iso e provarla e non sa farlo  l'usb e le altre cose figurati
<_Zer0_> bobbybong $~> non sottovalutare la gente! basta impegnarsi
<_Zer0_> TheDoctor $~> si DeamonTools dovrebbe masterizzare le iso,altrimenti prova con alchol oppure con ISOBurner PowerISO etc...
<bobbybong> ! iso | TheDoctor c'è scritto tutto
<ubot-it> TheDoctor c'è scritto tutto: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<natran> sera
<_Zer0_> natran $~> salve
<Perkins> Buonasera, qualche giorno fa ho installato ubuntu il dual boot con winzoz xp esistente. Adesso ho un problema perchè non riesco a fare l'immagine della partizione di XP usando Norton Ghost 14, tempo richiesto 30 ore, mentre con le altre partizioni va bene. Ho il sospetto che il Master Boot Record con ubintu gli dia fastidio. Sto pensando alla soluzione di disinstallare Ubuntu per poi reinstallarlo in single boot, mi spiego megli
<bobbybong> Perkins, prova http://clonezilla.org/
<bobbybong> magari c'è la fa
<Perkins> Bobby, ho gia visto gli mancano alcune peculiarità importanti e irrinunciabili
<Perkins> bobby, su un manuale di una versione precedente di ghost (la  10) ghost supporterebbe il dual boot ma non quello di ubuntu (scusa ma non ricordo il nome)
<Perkins> grub
<totolino> ciao a tutti, chi mi insegna ad installare sopcast su xubuntu 11.4?
<totolino> no ho trovato il pacchetto .deb... ed io sono proprio un neofita
<bobbybong> ! chat | totolino
<ubot-it> totolino: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<joshuak> salve a tutti
<_Zer0_> joshuak $~> salve
<joshuak> googolando su internet ho travato  uno script php chiamato getid3 con il quale è possibile trasferire i tag da un file all'altro ma non ho idea di come si istalla o utilizzi uno script
<joshuak> c'è qualcuno che può aiutarmi? Grazie
<_Zer0_> joshuak $~> se vuoi usare degli script in php hai bisogno di un server oppure apache/apache2/nginx
<joshuak> è un programma?
<_Zer0_> (che creano un server sul tuo computer),si un programma
<joshuak> ho controllato e non è installato
<joshuak> ma esiste un programma che dal file cue trasferisce i tag nei singoli file splittati
<joshuak> ?
<joshuak> Cmq Grazie _Zer0_
<_Zer0_> joshuak $~> esiste tutto,chiedi a www.google.com,scusa ma non so come aiutarti per questo =/
<joshuak> sto cercando da molto su internet ma non ho trovato nulla è per questo che sono venuto qui
<joshuak> insomma  un programma o una linea di comando con la quale dal file cue leggo i tag e li inserisco automaticamente nei singoli file splittati
<_Zer0_> joshuak $~> umm non ne conosco nessuno,mi dispiace =/
<joshuak> ok tranquillo
<joshuak> una cosa del genere mi pare che sia k3b
<joshuak> ma è per kde
<joshuak> era kid3
<skydive> ciao a tutti, come faccio a configurare la web cam integrata di un hp pavilion dv6?
<bobbybong> !webcam | skydive
<ubot-it> skydive: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Webcam/ | Compatibili linux e skype: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeWebCams
<skydive> non riesco a sistemare la web integrata,, chi mi aiuta?
<bobbybong> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Webcam/ lo hai letto il wiki?
<skydive> non riesco a installara la webcam integrata di un hp pavilion dv6
<bobbybong> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Webcam/HpPavilion
<bobbybong> lo hai letto? skydive
<skydive> sì
<skydive> ma quando faccio lsusb, non me la rileva
<bobbybong> avrai letto "Questi driver comunque, sono ancora incompleti e non funzionano correttamente con tutti i programmi."
<skydive> http://paste.ubuntu.com/689444/ questo è il risultato del comando lsusb
<skydive> sì, ho letto anche quello, ma che significa che con ubuntu non posso usarla? oppure non posso usarla solo con qualche programma di ubuntu?
<bobbybong> lspci
<skydive> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/689473/
<bobbybong> skydive, non si vede
<skydive> e quindi?
<skydive> è possibile riuscire a risolvere il problema o devo aspettare i driver
<bobbybong> sudo lshw vedi un po' qui
<bobbybong> skydive, se fai così crea  un file html che leggi meglio sudo lshw -html > hardware
<skydive> ok
<skydive> esce una scritta pci(sysfs) poi ritorna a c:
<bobbybong> skydive, nella tua home c'è un file hardware
<bobbybong> aprilo
<Brutus-> Ciao
<skydive_> rieccomi
<Brutus-> bobbybong, nel file html risultante quando un paragrafo è rosso, sai cosa significa?
<bobbybong> che non ci sono i driver
<skydive_> non riesco ad aprire il file
<skydive_> l'ho aperto, adesso controllo
<Brutus-> bobbybong, id: serial, description: SMBus, vendor: ATI. Che componenete puo' essere?
<skydive_> ce n'è uno in rosso adesso lo metto in pastebin
<bobbybong> ati non credo faccia le webcam
<skydive_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/689492/
<Brutus-> Ma serial?
<Brutus-> lo stesso mio :)
<Brutus-> skydive_, qual'è il tuo problema?
<skydive_> non riesco a far funzionare la webcam integrata TrueVision in un hp pavilion dv6
<Brutus-> skydive_, non credo che il problema che salta fuori con lshw sia collegato con la webcam per il fatto che risulta la stessa cosa anche a me che non ce l'ho.
<skydive> ciao brutos
<skydive> la soluzione era più semplice di quello che immaginavo
<skydive> bastava installarla tramite ubuntu software center, adesso sto provando qual'è la migliore, visto che ne esistono più tipi
<Brutus-> skydive, intendi driver per la tua webcam?
<skydive> sì
<Brutus-> skydive, buono. :)
<skydive> adesso sto provando "cabina per webcam cheese"
<fili> ciao ragazzi vi volevo chiedere un programma per videochiamate perchè amsn non funziona con la webcam
<fili> avete qualche idea?
<Brutus-> fili, sentito parlare di skype?
<Brutus-> :)
<fili> si l'ho sentito ma su ubuntu non mi pare funzini bene
<fili> funzioni
<Brutus-> fili, la tua webcam funziona in altri ambiti?
<skydive> usa skype fili
<Brutus-> intendo dire, sei sicuro che sia "colpa" di amsn
<sbubba> sera
<sbubba> su system rescue live si possono installare alcuni pacchetti?
<fili> ragazzi conosco bene skype ma non mi pare che funzioni bene su ubuntu o sbaglio?
<sbubba> fili: che problema hai?
<fili> non funziona la videochiamata
<sbubba> di grazia che si sono sprecati a mettere la funzione video anche per noi pinguini
<sbubba> ecco
<sbubba> fili: hai provato con il preloader?
<fili> no di cosa si tratta?
<sbubba> fili: sul forum ci sono tante discussioni a riguardo, hai dato un'occhiata?
<Brutus-> fili, alternative: Ekiga, GNU Telephony, Google Chat, Pidgin, Kopete....
<fili> pidgin l'ho provato ma non funziona
<fili> il problema è la videochiamata
<fili> come chat funziona
<fili> cosa consigliate?
<Brutus-> !chat | fili
<ubot-it> fili: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<fili> ciao ragazzi
<fili> come mai alcune finestre della chat di irc non si chiudono??
<ubufede> Buona sera ,ho appena installato ubuntu sul mio apple ibook g4 tutto ok,apparte i video tipo streaming youtube ecc..ho provato ad installare flash player 10.3 ma mi dice che è incompatibile anche gnas ma i vedeo scattano .chi è cosi gentile da aiutarmi?
<Carlin0> ubufede, 32 o 64 bits ?
<ubufede> 32
<Carlin0> ubufede, dai al terminale questo comando
<Carlin0> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<ubufede> mi dice E: Impossibile trovare il pacchetto flashplugin-nonfree
<Carlin0> !info flashplugin-nonfree
<ubot-it> flashplugin-nonfree (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer (transitional package). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 10.2.159.1ubuntu1 (natty), package size 1 kB, installed size 40 kB
<Carlin0> ubufede, che ubuntu hai ?
<ubufede> 10.10
<Carlin0> è connesso il pc a internet ...
<ubufede> certo lo stò usando per chattare
<Carlin0> e se dai ...
<Carlin0> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<ubufede> mi dà Il pacchetto flashplugin-installer non ha versioni disponibili, ma è nominato da un altro pacchetto. Questo può significare che il pacchetto è mancante, è obsoleto oppure è disponibile solo all'interno di un'altra sorgente
<Carlin0> hai qualche problema mi sa ...
<yvesBsAs> ma ubuntu-restricted-extra non lo installa?
<ubufede> come lo installo?
<Carlin0> ubufede, vai su sistema → amministrazione → sorgenti software e dimmi dove hai le spunte e dove non le hai
<Carlin0> oppure posta una schermata
<Carlin0> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<ubufede> allora io vado su sistema ok amministrazione ok ma sorgente software non lo vedo
<Carlin0> eppure maverick dovrebbe averlo ... buh
<ubufede> mi consigliate un aggiornamento alla versione 11 con un power pc?
<Carlin0> ubufede, io uso la 10.04 figurati ....
<paravinta> aiuto.. sono da live cd ubuntu 10.10, ho (purtroppo da window7  cancellato la partizione di swap di window. ora mi parte la console di grubrescue *se non vado da live cd e non trova piu qualcosa
<paravinta> penso di dover reinstallare il grub nel mbr come si fa_
<ubufede> cmq ho trovato la schermata sorgenti software
<newuser> buonasera
<newuser> avrei bisogno di un'informazione
<Carlin0> !grub | paravinta
<ubot-it> paravinta: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<paravinta> grazie!!
<newuser> sto per installare su una partizione una versione di ubuntu da riga di comando, senza interfaccia grafica
<Carlin0> ubufede, metti l'immagine su qualche sito
<newuser> con il cd alternate
<Carlin0> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<newuser> dovrei farla accedere ad una rete wireless protetta da wpa2
<paravinta> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<newuser> potreste indicarmi le istruzioni da eseguire?
<paravinta> scusate penso sia piu grave del previsto.. Carlin0  http://paste.ubuntu.com/689616/ che vuol dire_
<Carlin0> paravinta, la partizione linux è dev/sda7
<paravinta> la partizione 2 e quella dedicata da win7 penso proprio al bootloader *100mega riservati al sistema
<paravinta> lo so ma che vuol dire partition 2 does not end on cylinder_
<Carlin0> nulla di che paravinta
<paravinta> beh sembrava grave
<newuser> nessun consiglio?
<Carlin0> newuser, non so aiutarti mi spiace ... la cosa semplice sarebbe un cavo ethernet
<ubufede> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/809/schermatast.png/
<newuser> ok grazie.
<Carlin0> ubufede, prova a cambiare server ... metti server in italia fastbull ad esempio
<paravinta> provo a riavviare, speriamo.
<Carlin0> paravinta, ma hai rifatto la swap?
<Carlin0> paravinta, ma hai rifatto la swap?
<paravinta> Carlin0: c'è un piccolo problema.
<paravinta> è partito il grub stavolta
<paravinta> ma mi vede solo windows7
<paravinta> (no ho lasciatao lo spazio non allocato
<paravinta> (era l'aria di swap di windows. ma la volevo cancellare per dare più spazio alla partizione dati
<Carlin0> fdisk vede una swap a dire il vero....
<paravinta> si vede la swap da 1 gb di linux
<Carlin0> paravinta, non vede ubuntu ?
<Carlin0> impossibile
<paravinta> grub no
<Carlin0> sei da live ora ?
<paravinta> ora sto da win infatti
<paravinta> no posso riandae in live
<Carlin0> scusa ma hai dato sudo update-grub  ??
<paravinta> si
<paravinta> ma mi dava errori a proposito di.. hmm non ricordo
<paravinta> qualcosa della configurazione del background
<Carlin0> non è che per caso hai messo che hai la partizione di boot ...
<paravinta> (secondo me l'ho installato sulla partizione sbagliata)
<Carlin0> quel punto dove la guida dice ...
<Carlin0> se non sei sicuro salta questo passo
<paravinta> ho selezionato la partizione dev/sda2 (che è quella da 100mb riservata al windows... puoddarsi che lì ci sia il mbr.. ma da come vedo invece da win.. l'mbr è come se fosse all'inizio proprio del disco prima delle partizioni
<Carlin0> paravinta, se grub non fosse a posto non avvieresti manco win
<Carlin0> bravo pirla .. quel ppunto dovevi saltarlo
<paravinta> appunto, ma forse è nell'mbr sbagliato
<paravinta> ok allora rifaccio daccapo da live
<Carlin0> quanti dischi hai ?
<Carlin0> 1 ..
<paravinta> 1 disco e molte partizioni
<Carlin0> si ma un disco un mbr
<paravinta> allora su quale partizione andava?
<Carlin0> salta quel punto tu non hai la partizione di boot
<paravinta> ok. allora rilancio in live
<ubufede> allora ho provato a cambiare server e mettere quello ita ma apparte che mi deselezziona tutte le spunte ,poi mi viene fuori questo mess http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/694/schermata2z.png/
<Carlin0> ubufede, dai al terminale questi comandi e incollai nel paste
<Carlin0> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Carlin0> sudo apt-get update
<Carlin0> sudo apt-get upgrade
#ubuntu-it 2011-09-15
<paravinta> ls: cannot access /casper-rw-backing: No such file or directory ls: cannot access /casper-rw-backing: No such file or directory mi da questo errore un po di volte per; il grub lo installa...
<paravinta> penso si riferisca alla pendrive usb live
<paravinta> riavvio
<Carlin0> che sarebbe sta roba ?
<paravinta> ok, nuovo di zecca
<paravinta> grazie mille Carlin0
<Carlin0> paravinta, ...
<Carlin0> dai free al terminale
<Carlin0> controlla se ti vede la swap
<paravinta> si, vede la swap di linux da 1 giga....posso solo chiederti il favore di ripostarmi il il ! delle istruzioni per reinstallare l grub? e, un altra domanda da mille dollari, se in live da gparted aumento lo spazio di sda5 (ntfs dati di win) e diminuisco lo spazio di sda1 (file di sistema di win) e li do a sda7 (file di sistema ext4 di ubuntu) faccio un macello e rischio di perdere tutto?
<Carlin0> !grub
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<Carlin0> aspe che leggo cosa vuoi fare...
<Carlin0> paravinta, postami una schermata di gparted
<paravinta> rimpicciolire win e dare lo spazio avanzato a dati e\o alla ext di ubuntu
<paravinta> come si postano le immagini?
<Carlin0> apri gparted premi alt + stamp
<Carlin0> salvi la schemrmata e poi
<Carlin0> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Carlin0> se non hai gparted installalo
<paravinta> lo sto installando, una volta c'era default
<Carlin0> le nuove versioni...
<Carlin0> lol
<Carlin0> che win è tra le altre cose ?
<paravinta> http://imagebin.org/172488
<Carlin0> paravinta, se vuoi allargare sda7 prendi spazio da sda5 altrimenti devi spostare troppe partizioni non ti conviene
<paravinta> ma perkè è ricschioso o perkè ci vuole troppo tempo? (se le prendo dallo spazio non allocato?
<Carlin0> che win è?
<paravinta> 7
<Carlin0> puoi prendere anche lo spazio libero ... avvii da live smonti la swap , la sposti a sinistra e poi allarghi sda7 ogni operazione dai applica
<paravinta> l'ordine dell partizioni è questo 1)riservato DELL 2)Riservato sistema (fatta da win7) 3)win7 4)dati 5)spazio non allocato 6)swap di linux 7) linux
<Carlin0> sposti la swap e dai applica
<paravinta> uhmmm ok
<paravinta> in ordine
<Carlin0> e poi allarghi sda7 e di nuovo applica...
<paravinta> ridimensiono, applica, sposto la swap ridimensiono sda7 e applica
<Carlin0> ridimensioni cosa ?
<Carlin0> sda5 ?
<paravinta> tipo 33gb di win.. me ne bastano 20 massimo 25. quindi ridimensiono sda3 applico, la sposto affianco a sda7 applico ridimensiono sda7 applico
<Carlin0> cmq è ovvio che è rischioso ... toccare le partizioni lo è sempre
<paravinta> basta ke non mi si fregano i dati, tutto qui (e non ho modo di bkupparli)
<Carlin0> innanzi tutto la partizione di win non ti conviene toccarla da gparted
<Carlin0> spe che ti trovo la guida
<paravinta> la posso ridimensionare con un tool di windows
<Carlin0> esatto...
<paravinta> tipo eeasus partition manager che è free ed è fatto bene
<Carlin0> quello loro sarebbe meglio
<Carlin0> un attimo
<paravinta> ok. (ma a sto punto faccio un montaricchio di spazio non allocato e lo metto affianco a sd7 e poi da gparted lo ridimensiono
<paravinta> male che va so come reinstallare il grub :D
<Carlin0> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/RidimensionarePartizioneVista
<Carlin0> se manca la corrente durante le opeazioni perdi tutto...
<Carlin0> ogni partizione che sposti dai applica mi raccomando
<Carlin0> che li ne hai un bel po da spostare
<Carlin0> io eviterei proprio
<paravinta> sicuro, però mi conviene fare la parte di win con il tool di win.
<Carlin0> tanto se salvi i dati su partizione a parte
<paravinta> una domanda. ma con 4gb di ram. lo swap di linux è necessario? è meglio prima o dopo ext 3?
<paravinta> i dati ce li ho tutti in sda5 ^^;;
<Carlin0> quando recuperi quei 4 giga sei a posto per ubuntu
<Carlin0> non arriverai mai a 14 gb di ubuntu
<Carlin0> io non vedo perchè rischiare
<ubufede> carlin0 ho fatto come mi hai detto ...ora i video si vedono ma a scatti
<Carlin0> paravinta, usi l'ibernazione ?
<paravinta> meno di zero
<Carlin0> ubufede, prova a passare domani magari c'è qualcuno + esperto oppure posta sul forum
<Carlin0> !forum
<ubot-it> forum is http://forum.ubuntu-it.org
<ubufede> ok grazie mille lo stesso
<Carlin0> paravinta, se hai 4 gb di ram e non iberni la swap puoi anche non farla
<paravinta> vabè ma se ci lascio quel giga lì davanti è un problema?
<Carlin0> problemi non ne da ..
<paravinta> è solo questione di disordine.. hmm
<Carlin0> sposti quella e iglobi lo spazio libero sei a posto
<paravinta> ma come faccio a spostare lo spazio non allocato?
<Carlin0> devi spostare le psrtizioni non gli spazi
<Carlin0> partizioni*
<paravinta> da gparted intendo.. posso lavorarci solo se c'è una partizione.. e pure quando lo faccio non so come spostare ^^; devo cambiare i mb presenti prima e dopo?
<Carlin0> tu devi fare queste cose ... segna
<paravinta> si
<Carlin0> avvii live cd
<Carlin0> apri gparted clicchi sulla swap e fai swapoff
<paravinta> ok
<Carlin0> sposti la swap a sinistra e dai applica
<paravinta> drag e drop?
<Carlin0> allarghi sda7 e dai applica
<Carlin0> e sei a posto anzi forse devi ripristinare di nuovo il grub
<Carlin0> che è sto drag e drop
<paravinta> quello non mi fa paura so come arrivarci
<paravinta> !grub
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<Carlin0> unica cosa...
<Carlin0> quando allarghi verso sinistra l'oerazione è + lunga
<Carlin0> operazione*
<paravinta> perkè è al contrario
<paravinta> cioè verso dietro
<paravinta> magari sposto anche sda7 applico e lascio lo spazio non allocato alla fine
<Carlin0> non interrompere..
<Carlin0> no allargala e basta
<paravinta> mai e poi mai  interrompo
<paravinta> una cosa del egnere lo lascio fare anke tutta la notte
<Carlin0> se no fai una operazione in +
<paravinta> penso di sapere tutto il necessario ora (quantomeno per sventrare le partizioni)
<paravinta> ti ringrazio Carlin0
<Carlin0> figurati ... mo vado a nanna :D
<paravinta> 'notte ^^
<Carlin0> buonanotte alla prossima
<paravinta> hola :D
<Odo> Giorno
<glpiana> ola
<siganderson> ola
<massimo18> Buon Giorno
<freefly> ciao a tutti ho un problema con una chiavetta 3g huawei  e156g, qualcuno sa aiutarmi?
<freefly> su internet consigliano un pacchetto .deb che però risulta "di cattiva qualità", qual'è il rischio se lo provo ad installare?
<enzotib> di cattiva qualità?
<spyrotsk> ciao a tutti!
<spyrotsk> qualcuno di voi conosce bene spamassassins?
<Trim_> Buongiorno a tutti.
<spyrotsk> giorno
<ubufedex> Buongiorno ,ho un problema con i video su you tube,si vedono a scatti possiedo un ibook g4 con installato ubuntu 10.10
<enzotib> ubufedex, come hai installato flash player?
<ubufedex> ho installato gstreamer
<ubufedex> e gnash
<ubufedex> flash non me lo installa perchè non è compatibile l'ultima versione
<skydive> ciao a tutti ho installato 4easysoft free wii converter, adesso l'ho rimosso perchè non mi serviva a niente, ma ora se faccio la ricerca e scrivo 4easy, nelle applicazioni escono due icone di quel programma e funziona ancora, come posso fare per rimuoverlo del tutto?
<cristian_c> skydive, forse devi cancellare la cartella nascosta
<cristian_c> oppure con un purge
<skydive> come faccio a trovarla la cartella nascosta?
<enzotib> ubufedex, gnash non funziona bene, dovresti usare il plugin di adobe
<enzotib> skydive, come lo hai installato?
<ubufedex> stavo vedendo per installare la versione 10.2
<skydive> l'ho scaricato da internet un file exe
<skydive> e l'ho apeto con wine
<enzotib> ubufedex, dammi l'output di questo comando: dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf|nsplugin'
<ubufedex> per cancellare gnash da terminale che comando devo dare?
<enzotib> !pastebin | ubufedex
<ubot-it> ubufedex: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<enzotib> !chi | ubufedex
<ubot-it> ubufedex: se stai parlando con qualcuno in particolare, per rendere più leggibile il canale ti consiglio di inserire il suo nickname in quello che dici (puoi usare il completamento premendo il tasto tab)
<ubufedex> http://paste.ubuntu.com/689862/
<enzotib> ubufedex, sudo apt-get purge browser-plugin-gnash gnash gnash-common mozilla-plugin-gnash
<enzotib> ubufedex, e poi: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<enzotib> skydive, lancia ~/.wine/drive_c/windows/system32/control.exe
<enzotib> skydive, ti si apre il pannello di controllo dove puoi rimuovere l'applicazione
<ubufedex> http://paste.ubuntu.com/689863/ enzotib
<enzotib> ubufedex, 10.10? aspetta che cerco un attimo
<ubufedex> si
<enzotib> ubufedex, grep multiverse /etc/apt/sources.list
<cristian_c> skydive, devi seguire la procedura di wine
<ubufedex> http://paste.ubuntu.com/689866/
<skydive> ok
<skydive> adesso provo
<enzotib> ubufedex, sudo apt-get update
<skydive> grazie enzotib
<ubufedex> http://paste.ubuntu.com/689868/
<enzotib> ubufedex, hai un proxy?
<enzotib> o problemi di rete
<ubufedex> sono collegato con il mio mac via wireless a un modem cisco e2000
<enzotib> ubufedex, io tra poco vado via (poi torno nel pomeriggio) quindi ti prego di essere un po' più rapido nelle risposte
<ubufedex> certo
<enzotib> ubufedex, col browser navighi bene?
<ubufedex> si
<ubufedex> provo a fare un test di velocità con ubuntu?
<enzotib> spe'
<ubufedex> con win 7 và perfetto
<enzotib> ubufedex, ok, non è un problema di rete, è che i pacchetti powerpc non ci sono su quel server
<ubufedex> quindi non cè soluzione?
<enzotib> ubufedex, come ti dicevo devo andare, una soluzione di sicuro c'è, però non ora
<enzotib> ciao
<skydive> enzotib: ho provato a fare la ricerca e vedevo ancora l'icona, mi è preso un colpo, ma poi ho riavviato ed è sparito tutto, grazie ancora
<ubufedex> ok ti ringrazio lo stesso enzo per il tempo che mi hai dedicato
<marchs> mi dite come faccio a istallare ubuntu da usb
<marchs> ?
<marchs> per il netbook
<massimo18> !usb
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<marchs> grazie
<massimo18> di nulla
<mario_> mi dite come faccio a istallare ubuntu da usb da win xp
<massimo18> !usb
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<cristian_c> mario_, nulla, devi semplicemente bootare da usb all'avvio
<massimo18> mario_: comunque cambiare nick e fare la stessa domanda di prima non implica una risposta diversa
<mario_> no sono uscito e rientrato
<mario_> solo che il link che mi avete dato porta ad una pagina per installarlo con ubuntu
<mario_> io volevo specificare che lo devo fare da xp
<cristian_c> mario_, l'ho spiegato
<mario_> devo copiare sulla chiavetta ubuntu inserirlo sul pc e riavviare ,i tasti di accesso a bootmenu me li ricordi?
<cristian_c> mario_, ip ensavo che la prima parte l'avevi già eseguita
<cristian_c> quindi devi creare il disco di avvio
<mario_> ma che sto scaricando ora ubuntu
<cristian_c> effettivamente, mario_, nel wiki andrebbe aggiunta l'indicazione su quale programma utilizzare per la masterizzazione su windows
<cristian_c> la creazione del disco di avvio
<mario_> si
<cristian_c> mario_, io comunque utilizzerei unetbootin
<mario_> lo scarico dal sito
<cristian_c> mario_, in ogni caso quando hai scaricato l'iso, controlla l'md5
<cristian_c> !md5 | mario_
<ubot-it> mario_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<cristian_c> meglio i torrent
<mario_> non ci addentriamo nel tecnico
<mario_> che vado in confusione
<mario_> mi voglio installare ubuntu sul net insieme a xp
<mario_> così da decidere
<cristian_c> ho capito, ma va fatto lo stesso
<mario_> cosa avviare
<mario_> ma jio altre volte ho già installato con wubi ora non riesco
<cristian_c> ma wubi andrebbe lasciato perdere
<mario_> ok allora una guida passo passo cosa fare dove la trovo
<cristian_c> mario_ ,ma le cose non sono difficili da fare
<cristian_c> 1) ti scarichi la iso
<mario_> ok
<cristian_c> 2) controlli se l'md5 corrisponde
<mario_> poi
<cristian_c> 3) masterizzi con unetbootin su usb
<mario_> come si fa
<mario_> il controllo
<cristian_c> 4) booti da usb all'avvio
<cristian_c> !md5
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<mario_> ho un net
<cristian_c> l'ho scritto prima
<cristian_c> c'entra nulla
<mario_> ook nient maste
<cristian_c> 5) dopo aver bootato, installi
<cristian_c> 6) stop
<cristian_c> cioè riavvi il sistema e hai ubuntu
<cristian_c> *riavvii
<mario_> si ma si deve entrare nel boot
<cristian_c> punto 4
<mario_> e avviare da usb
<mario_> come si fa?
<cristian_c> il punto 4 è semplice, vai nel bios e selezioni l'ordine di boot
<cristian_c> ovviametne immagino che tu voglia installare da usb
<cristian_c> e non installare su usb
<cristian_c> che è cosa divers
<mario_> per entrare nel bios
<mario_> si da usb
<cristian_c> mario_, dovresti sapere come si entra nel bios
<mario_> non mi ricordo
<cristian_c> dipedne dal pc
<mario_> non sono uno smanettone
<cristian_c> anche mia nonna allora è una smanettona ^_^
<mario_> ma allora copio ubuntu su usb
<mario_> e riavvio
<cristian_c> boh
<cristian_c> uhm, può dare problemi
<mario_> da usb
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> se dicci a che punto sei, gli altri ti possono aiutare
<cristian_c> *dici
<mario_> scarico ubuntu
<mario_> sono al 95%
<cristian_c> una volta scaricato controlla l'md5
<cristian_c> per vedere se ha scaricato la iso integra
<cristian_c> se non è integra l'installazione non funzionerà o funzionerà male
<cristian_c> e anche la masterizzazione forse
<mario_> ma ho letto ora ma da win non lo viso come fare
<cristian_c> !md5
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<cristian_c> Alternativamente è possibile utilizzare winMD5Sum:
<cristian_c> punti 1, 2, 3 e 4
<mario_> Cygwin
<cristian_c> no
<cristian_c> alternativamente ha un solo significato ^_^
<mario_> la pagina mi porta cygwin
<cristian_c> non è questione di essere smanetoni, è questione di leggere :)
<cristian_c> *smanettoni
<mario_> certoooo
<massimo18> -.-
<mario_> io non ci ho capito molto
<cristian_c> o installi cygwin per usare md5
<cristian_c> oppure in alternativa installi il programmino
<cristian_c> la secopnda è più veloce e semplice
<mario_> ora lo copio sulla chiavetta e riavvio
<cristian_c> il programmino non va copiato sulla chiavetta
<mario_> il controllo è d'obligo
<cristian_c> le cose andrebbero fatte così
<mario_> no sulla chiavetta ci copio ubuntu
<cristian_c> a volte capita che la iso non coincide
<cristian_c> ok
<mario_> o capì
<cristian_c> e quindi fai installazioni a vuoto
<cristian_c> e perdi tempo
<mario_> certoo
<mario_> alloraa ascoltaa io copio ubuntu
<mario_> sulla chiavetta metto la usb riavvio
<mario_> entro nel boot menu
<cristian_c> con uhnetbootin
<cristian_c> poi avvii da usb e parte l'installazione di ubuntu
<mario_> dico che per primo mi legge la chiavetta e riavvio
<cristian_c> e segui la procedura di installazione classica
<mario_> ok ma se successivamente l ovoglio togliere
<cristian_c> come da wiki
<cristian_c> disinstalli ubuntu
<cristian_c> cancelli la partzione e fai più spazio a win
<mario_> perchè sino ad oggi l'ho installato dentro xp
<cristian_c> però ti consiglio di controllare l'md5 della iso
<cristian_c> poi magari ti lamenti che le cose non vanno bene+
<mario_> cosi che se non funziona lo toglievo
<mario_> vabbè mi leggerò con calma
<cristian_c> uomo avvisato XD
<cristian_c> sono quattro righe, sù
<cristian_c> XD
<mario_> certo è la 10 installazione che faccio
<cristian_c> cosa c'è di difficile in: Scaricare e installare winMD5Sum.
<mario_> poi per un motivo o l'altro non funziona bene è lo tolgo
<cristian_c> Fare clic con il tasto destro sul file .iso e selezionare l'opzione Invia a → winMD5Sum, Una volta completato il checksum del programma copiare la corrispondente hash dalla seguente pagina, incollarla nella casella di testo in alto e fare clic su Compare. Apparirà un messaggio di avviso che confermerà o meno la validità del file .iso. Nel caso i codici risultassero differenti procedere ad un nuovo download
<cristian_c> del file .iso.
<cristian_c> a me sembra piuttosto semplice
<cristian_c> e spiegato bene
<Brutus-> Buonpomeriggio
<mario_> ok scaricato
<cristian_c> mario_, basta che fai quello che ho scritto ora sul log
<Brutus-> Sapete dirmi se il comando/tool pcimodules elenca i moduli disponibili per l'installazione o quelli già installati? Non riesco a capirlo dal man. Grazie
<mario_> grazie per il supporto ci provo con calma
<cristian_c> Brutus-, lsmod ?
<mario_> grazie per il supporto
<Brutus-> cristian_c, non lo conoscevo. Grazie
<cristian_c> Brutus-, è quello che chiedevi?
<Brutus-> cristian_c, sapere se un modulo è già installato/caricato o meno, si.
<cristian_c> :)
<efedgue> Ciao a tutti, ho due HD da 1TB come dovrei partizionarli per Ubuntu 10.04 64-bit?Grazie
<glpiana> efedgue, con 2 tera a disposizione fai quel che vuoi. lascia uno spazio (anche ampio) al sistema (ad esempio, esagerando tantissimo, 100 giga) e il resto fai home. il secondo disco lo usi a parte
<pipppo> salve!! non riesco a trovare il modo per fare in modo che la mia partizione del disco in nfts dove tengo tutti i dati si monti automaticamente all avvio.... ho provato a cercare sympatic ma non lo trovo :(
<Brutus-> pipppo, devi aggiungere alcune righe nel file /etc/fstab
<Brutus-> in modo tale che venga automagiacamente montata al boot
<glpiana> !fstab | pipppo leggi qui
<ubot-it> pipppo leggi qui: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Fstab
<pipppo> ok provo a leggere il link e vedo se riesco a sistemare :)
<Brutus-> pipppo, se non vuoi vedere due volte elencata la tua partizione fra i device ti consiglio di usare il nome completo della partizione (quindi con percorso) come identificativo all'interno di fstab
<siganderson> ma in bash se io ho comando1 comando2 comando3... comando 1000 come faccio a uscire al primo comando che ritorna un valore != 0? devo per forza mettere una condizione su ogni comando?
<Brutus-> siganderson, forse comando1 && comando2 e poi quello che vuoi
<Brutus-> comando 2 è eseguito solo se comando1 va a buon termine, cosa false se ritorna un valorediverso da 0 credo
<_Zer0_> Ciao
<nicotano> salve
<_Zer0_> nicotano $~> salve
<nicotano> ciao _Zer0_
<pipppo> ho provato a usare fstab ditemi se il comando per montare automaticamente lo ho fatto giusto, xk poi mi ha risposto cosi http://paste.ubuntu.com/689991/
<siganderson> Brutus-, sì dovrei comunque mettere && a tutte le righe... non c'è qualche costrutto particolare o programma che fa questo lavoro?
<_Zer0_> siganderson $~> vim
<siganderson> XD
<siganderson> non il lavoro di mettere le &&, ma di testare tutti i comandi di uni script e uscire in caso di fallimento
<_Zer0_> siganderson $~> oh lol
<siganderson> :D
<_Zer0_> siganderson $~> che tipo di script?
<_Zer0_> bash?python?php?javascripts?
<bobbybong> rdi
<Brutus-> siganderson, in tutti i linguaggi si fa nello stesso modo e quello è l'unico oppure con un cascata di if else
<siganderson> _Zer0_, ho fatto uno script per aggiornare drm mesa e driver ati git ma volevo fermarlo in caso qualche configure o make non andasse a buon fine
<_Zer0_> siganderson $~> giusto i driver che mi sono morti ieri hahah
<siganderson> loooool
<siganderson> li prendi da git?
<_Zer0_> siganderson $~> se uno script fallisce l'esecuzione di solito mostra l'errore
<_Zer0_> siganderson $~> no li ho compilati con emerge su gentoo.
<siganderson> _Zer0_, quello perché ci aggiungono exit $?, io volevo evitare di farlo per ogni riga
 * siganderson odia emerge
<_Zer0_> siganderson $~> lol
 * siganderson odia pure i port compilabili di bsd
 * siganderson odia qualsiasi pacchetto non binario XD
<_Zer0_> siganderson $~> hahah :P
<_Zer0_> siganderson $~> gentoo ha i suoi vantaggi con emerge,e il mio quadcore
<_Zer0_> heheh >:D
<Brutus-> Aggiungendo moduli, suggeriti dal comando pcimodules, al kernel rischio di fare qualche danno?
<siganderson> _Zer0_, quando avrò un i7 probabilmente userò gentoo anche io, nel frattempo prego affinché qualcuno faccia una distro ottimizzata per i7
<Brutus-> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<siganderson> _Zer0_, l'ultima volta che l'ho usato mi ricordo vagamente 13 ore per avere gnome 2 XD
<_Zer0_> siganderson $~> hehe allora stiamo aspettando in 2
<_Zer0_> siganderson $~> spero che tu abbia configurato bene la flag USE e il make.conf :P
<siganderson> _Zer0_, beh per quello che si poteva fare su un e4500 sì, parecchie flag erano obbligatorie
<_Zer0_> siganderson $~> di default il make.conf è configurato per -j2(computer con 1core)
<_Zer0_> siganderson $~> comunque scusa ma non ti posso aiutare per il tuo problema =( non sono molto pratico di scripts.Neanche di linuz in generale lol.Spero di arrivare ai 16anni e saperne di più, per ora mi tocca attenderne altri 2LOL
<_Zer0_> *linux
<OverMe> dottori, basta cazzeggio qui
<_Zer0_> OverMe $~> dove è finita la dolcezza?
<_Zer0_> OverMe $~> appiamo fatto un piccolo off-topic,PERDONATECI!
<OverMe> negli altri pantaloni
 * _Zer0_ is sooooo sorry
<siganderson> _Zer0_, beh dai, io alla tua età facevo ancora cd doom2 sul dos
<siganderson> _Zer0_, e formattavo coi dischetti di win 3.11
<siganderson> XD
<_Zer0_> siganderson $~> shhhh o il maestro ci sgrida!
 * _Zer0_ NON era una frase ironica....
 * siganderson tace, anche perché dovrebbe studiare
 * _Zer0_ anche io...DOVREI...
<_Zer0_> tizbac $~> benvenuto
<Brutus-> qualcuno sa dirmi come mai non funziona questo comando : sudo pcimodules | modprobe --dry-run?
<_Zer0_> Brutus- $~> qualche errore?
<siganderson> Brutus-, il pipe non lo puoi fare in quel modo col sudo
<siganderson> Brutus-, modprobe non prende i privilegi di root
<glpiana> _Zer0_, è uno script quello che aggiunge $~> al nick del tuo interlocutore?
<Brutus-> siganderson, anche senza sudo non funziona
<glpiana> Brutus-, intendeva dire che devi mettere sudo anche dopo il pipe
<siganderson> Brutus-, senza sudo sicuramente non funziona... fai prima sudo -i e poi il comando
<siganderson> (senza sudo)
<Brutus-> siganderson, ahn :D
<siganderson> Brutus-, poi però esci dal sudo (exit)
<Brutus-> siganderson, glpiana stesso erroe .... :(
<Brutus-> *errore
<Brutus-> Mostra la sinopsi come risposta
<glpiana> Brutus-, di quale dei due comandi?
<Brutus-> glpiana, modprobe
<glpiana> Brutus-, dopo --dry-runche scrivi?
<Brutus-> glpiana, questo è il comando data come root : pcimodules | modprobe --dry-run . Forse perchè pcimodule ritorna i nomi dei pacchetti terminati da un \n
<siganderson> Brutus-, gli \n andrebbero tolti
<glpiana> Brutus-, ah ok. magari non va bene il pipe per dare in pasto a modprobe quello che esce da pcimodules (ma altro non so dirti)
<Brutus-> Ok troverò un modo per servirli come si deve. Proprio non mi va di scriverli a mano eheheh
<siganderson> Brutus-, in effetti mi sa che non puoi fare quella roba echo "asd" | modprobe
<siganderson> stampa l'uso del comando
<siganderson> quindi vuol dire che in input non gli arriva un cappero
<cristian_c> volevo domandarvi, come faccio a impostare l'acpi per i tasti sfruttando il log di acpi_listen?
<Brutus-> siganderson, dici che non si puo' propio fare?
<fili> ciao ragazzi volevo chiedervi un programma per leggere un cd audio senza interruzioni
<siganderson> Brutus-, lo puoi fare con modprobe $lista
<glpiana> fili, senza interruzioni tra un brano e l'altro intendi?
<fili> esatto
<siganderson> modprobe $(pcimodules)
<glpiana> fili, controlla nelle opzioni del programma che usi se c'è impostata una latenza
<fili> senza che uno debba cliccare sulla canzone successiva
<siganderson> $(pcimodules) è da modificare se l'output contiene \n
<fili> quello che uso io è riproduttore filmati
<glpiana> fili, beh quello dovrebbe farloq ualunque programma. che stai usando?
<glpiana> ok, spe che provo e ti dico fili
<Brutus-> siganderson, capito, grazie! Come faccio a uscire da root?
<glpiana> Brutus-, scrivi exit
<Brutus-> bien
<glpiana> fili, come fai a usare totem per leggere i cd audio?
<massimo18> O_O
<fili> riproduttore filmati legge i file wma
<fili> però ogni volta devi cliccare sul file
<glpiana> fili, quindi selezioni i wma e gli dici di aprirli con rirpoduttore di filmati?
<fili> quindi te ne legge soltanto uno
<fili> basta che clicchi due volte sul file
<fili> te lo apre in automatico
<glpiana> fili, ok, allora fai come ho scritto: selezionali tutti e poi click col destro -> apri con -> riproduttore di filmati
<glpiana> fili, così te li mette tutti in scaletta e li fa andare uno di seguito all'altro
<fili> tu cosa usi?
<fili> fai così anche tu?
<glpiana> fili, difficile che usi cd audio sul pc. ma se dovessi farlo usarei banshee. in ogni caso puoi fare come ti ho detto
<fili> si hai ragione
<fili> non mi è venuto in mente
<glpiana> stacco, ciao
<fili> io ho banshee ma non me li legge
<fili> grazie glpiana
<fili> rimane solo il problema di usare la webcam su skype
<glpiana> fili, se apri banshee dovrebbe mostrarti il cd nella colonna di sinistra
<dem> buongiorno. non riesco a vedere la rai/diretta   cosa devo installare?
<glpiana> dem, devi mettere moonlight. se non va c'è un plugin di compatibilità per firefox
<dem> moonlight non è comp. con firefox,  dimmi l'altro
<Delfino83> salve
<Delfino83> ho un problema mi sono cancellato dal forum di ubuntu italia e ora vorrei riscrivermi ma mi dice email gia iscritta come posso fare?
<glpiana> dem, cerca tra gli add on di firefox un compatibility add on o roba simile. messo quello, potrai mettere moonlight. che poi si veda la diretta rai o meno è altra storia
<glpiana> Delfino83, sei off topic. prova su #ubuntu-it-forum
<dem> glpiana   come si chiama l'add?
<delfino83> Salve ragazzi mi dareste una mano non riesco ad accedere al canale di supporto forum
<delfino83> come devo fare?
<fili> ragazzi sto usando banshee per ascoltare un cd. sapete cose si ascolta la radio su banshee?
<fili> scusa delfino non è questo il canale di supporto forum?
<delfino83> no
<Brutus-> delfino83, a quale canale ti riferisci?
<delfino83> io ho un problema con il forum
<delfino83> del sito ubuntu.it
<fili> non riesci ad aprire il forum?
<delfino83> no mi sono cancellato e ora nn mi fa riscrivere
<filo1234> puoi mandare una e-mail agli admin
<delfino83> e ma nn so come fare
<filo1234> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoForum
<dexster> buon pomeriggio avendo un macbook whithe 13" non mi rileva la webcam e non sento l'audio come posso fare?
<delfino83> filo ma come lo contatto!?
<filo1234> delfino83: c'è l'email li
<filo1234> leggi
<delfino83> grazie mille filooo sei stato gentilissimo
<dexster> come posso installare i driver per la wecam incorporata nel mio notebook
<dexster> e come posso installare sempre i driver per l'audio
<freefly> non riesco a fare in modo che un server sia connesso ad internet. Ho messo l'ip statico in /etc/network/interfaces ed ho riavviato il sistema ma non funziona
<freefly> come faccio a vedere qual'è il gateway della macchina da cui scrivo che invece funziona?
<bobbybong> freefly, route
<Carlin0> -n
<freefly> grazie
<dexster> non c'è proprio nessuno che mi puo aiutare per favore?
<bobbybong> !webcam | dexster
<ubot-it> dexster: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Webcam/ | Compatibili linux e skype: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeWebCams
<dexster> !webcam
<dexster> bobbybong ho un macwhite dove è installata la wecam
<dexster> ops installato ubuntu
<bobbybong> bo?
<bobbybong> leggi le wiki
<dexster> non c'è un modo o un programma per visualizzarla
<bobbybong> leggi le wiki leggi le wiki ti spiega tutto
<bobbybong> !webcam | dexster
<ubot-it> dexster: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Webcam/ | Compatibili linux e skype: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeWebCams
<dexster> si ma ubot mi da il linck e non si apre
<iannus> ciao, ho installato un sw programmato per funzionare a 32 bit su ubuntu 10.10 64 bit
<iannus> crasha dando gtk warning [...] ELFCLASS64
<cristian_c> iannus, dipende quale programma, presente nei repo?
<iannus> no, medusa4. cad3D.
<iannus> ho trovato una guida per risolvere un problema simile su debian, ma ci ho capito poco
<cristian_c> !chat | iannus
<ubot-it> iannus: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<skydive> ho un problema con wiithon, so che questo non è il posto giusto per chiedere, mi sapete indicare qualcosa?
<iannus> ok
<iannus> cambio canale
<cristian_c> skydive, cos'è wiithon
<iannus> ciao
<cristian_c> ?
<skydive> per trasformare le iso in wbfs
<cristian_c> anche questo no nfa parte dei repo
<cristian_c> tutti in chat
<cristian_c> mi serve aiuto per ginn
<cristian_c> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Multitouch/Ginn
<cristian_c> Ho trovato il file associato alle porzioni di codice, relative al paragrafo della guida in questione precedentemente menzionato, che si chiama wishes.xml e si trova in /etc/ginn. Quando viene aperto il file in questione, esso ha al suo interno il seguente contenuto:
<cristian_c> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> http://paste.ubuntu.com/690056/
<cristian_c> Per quanto riguarda invece le porzioni di codice menzionate nella guida, la prima:
<cristian_c> http://paste.ubuntu.com/690059/
<cristian_c> è già presente nel file, mentre la seconda:
<cristian_c> http://paste.ubuntu.com/690060/
<cristian_c> non la trovo
<cristian_c> A questo punto come faccio ad abilitare tutti i gesture tipici del touchpad in questione?
<settimio> ciao
<settimio> ho un problema con flightgear
<settimio> quando lo lancio
<settimio> si blocca nella scermata: object scene loading
<settimio> qualcuno sa aiutarmi
<settimio> eppure la prima volta che l'ho lanciato andava bene
<settimio> c'è nessuno
<settimio> jaster
<Brutus-> settimio, cos'è questo prog?
<cristian_c> settimio, guarda sul wiki
<cristian_c> !giochi
<ubot-it> giochi is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Giochi
<settimio> si giochi
<settimio> simulazione
<settimio> ok
<cristian_c> è stato eliminato dal wiki, brutta notizia
<cristian_c> mi ero impegnato a salvarne il più possibile
<cristian_c> ma la scure è stata implacabile
<settimio> sul wiki non è presente il simulatore
<cristian_c> -,-'
<cristian_c> l'ho già scritto
<settimio> eppure io l'ho scaricato dal software center
<cristian_c> uhm, leggere sopra
<settimio> vale a dire che non si puo' fare nulla
<settimio> ?
<cristian_c> magari si può fare
<cristian_c> però il wiki poteva servire
<settimio> non mi potete dare una dritta voi , piccoli geni
<settimio> ? :-(
<cristian_c> settimio, perché dici così? mica siamo geni?
<settimio> per me lo siete
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> hai provato su playdeb
<cristian_c> magari ci sono le istruzioni
<settimio> adesso vedo
<cristian_c> settimio, quali pacchetti hai installato?
<settimio> non so io ho utilizzato il software center e basta
<settimio> ho detto installa,
<settimio> e lui ha installato
<settimio> 2.0.0-3
<cristian_c> settimio, hai controllato i requisiti minimi per l'installazione?
<settimio> si
<settimio> io ho un pentium 4
<cristian_c> ci rientri?
<settimio>  3 giga di ram
<settimio> si
<cristian_c> dove hai trovato i requisiti minimi?
<settimio> 2.5 ghz
<settimio> nel s. center
<settimio> ripeto all'inizio ha funzionato
<settimio> poi nuddu
<settimio> niente
<cristian_c> io non vedo i requisiti minimi nel software center
<cristian_c> Flight Gear è un simulatore di volo libero e altamente sofisticato.
<cristian_c> non dice molto altro
<settimio> ok
<settimio> grazie lo stesso
<cristian_c> boh
<cristian_c> non capisco
<siganderson> altamente sofisticato ........ XD
<cristian_c> siganderson, l'ho provato, non è male
<cristian_c> certo, se fosse supportato di più
<siganderson> ma se flight gear è sofisticato flight simulator che è? XD
<cristian_c> siganderson, occorrebbe acquistare i dvd di flightgear o le t-shirt
<settimio> flight simuletor è gratise?
<cristian_c> settimio, sì, ma immagino che non ti interessi
<cristian_c> :D
<settimio> ti sbagli
<settimio> se è gratise
<cristian_c> ti ho chiesto dove hai trovato i requisiti minimi
<cristian_c> e non è chiaro
<settimio> nel sito ufficiale
<siganderson> settimio, per valutare la sofisticatezza tu guardi i soldi?
<settimio> caro, flightsimulator, girava su un catorcio di pentium 3 600
<settimio> a 256mb di ram
<siganderson> settimio, girava pure sul pentium 60 mhz e 16 mega di ram che avevo nel 1990
<settimio> quindi tutta questa sofisticazione di cui parli!!!!
<cristian__c> scusate
<siganderson> sì, fai girare fsx su un pentium 3 e poi ne riparliamo XD
<roboso> hello
<roboso> volevo una info in ubuntu 11.4 lo sli si attiva in automatico o necessita di qualche configurazione particolare?
<settimio> ti assicuro che ho installato circa 4 anni fa flight simulator su un p III 600 mhz
<siganderson> versione?
<settimio> non ricordo
<cristian__c> settimio, scusate, si era disconnesso
<siganderson> non era la X
<settimio> tolgo il disturbo
<settimio> ciao
<cristian__c> settimio, dicevo, prima ti ho chiesto dove avevi visto i requisiti minimi per l'instalaazione e non mi era chiaro
<settimio> sito ufficiale
<cristian_c> ok
<roboso> ragazzi scusate se metto due schede in sli è abbastanza installare i driver nvidia o devo fare qualche configurazione?
<cristian_c> roboso, mi ricordo che c'era un topic sul forum
<siganderson> roboso, da nvidia settings ci sono delle cose da fare credo
<roboso> ok grazie
<preglez> ciao a tutti
<jester-> sera
<_Zer0_> jester- $~> salve
<_Zer0_> (wow sono in ritardo di soli 14 minuti!!)
<jester-> aiò _Zer0_
<spivilto> ciao a tutti
<paolo84> Buonasera...chi mi può aiutare con un problema di memoria insufficiente e Wine?
<scanf55> ciao a tutti volevo chiederevi alcuni applicazione per il pannello come il monitor di sistema e gnome sensor insomma per tenere sotto conotrollo le temperature e lo sforzo del computer cpu ram hard disk
<fester-> buonasera frocioni
<scanf55> ciao a tutti volevo chiederevi alcuni applicazione per il pannello come il monitor di sistema e gnome sensor insomma per tenere sotto conotrollo le temperature e lo sforzo del computer cpu ram hard disk
<fester-> edito lo script /etc/rc.d/rc.local
<fester-> metto il percorso all'eseguibile direttamente in fondo?
<filo1234> fester-: per prima cosa impara l'educazione
<fester-> filo1234: ok
<filo1234> secondo fai una domanda sensata altrimenti non si capisce di cosa abbia bisogno
<fester-> filo1234: ma parti col preconcetto adesso perche' ho detto quella parola , su dai
<scanf55> filo1234, ciao concordo pienamentu quello che hai detto
<filo1234> fester-: si il regolamento mi imporrebbe pure di bannarti
<filo1234> fester-: quindi vedi tu
<fester-> filo1234: era in senso ironico, mi sembrava evidente
<filo1234> non importa fallo in casa tua
<fester-> filo1234: hai talmente ragione, che mi auto banno
<filo1234> ok
<scanf55> filo1234, mi potresti aiutare ?
<filo1234> !lmsensors | scanf55  l'hai gia guardato?
<ubot-it> scanf55  l'hai gia guardato?: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/LmSensors
<scanf55> filo1234, volevo chiederevi alcuni applicazione per il pannello come il monitor di sistema e gnome sensor insomma per tenere sotto conotrollo le temperature e lo sforzo del computer cpu ram hard disk
<scanf55> sisi certo lo ho già
<filo1234> scanf55: c'è un'applet si, solo che non ricordo il nome
<scanf55> aia :D
<filo1234> eh la vecchiaia e il troppo lavoro
<filo1234> scanf55: sesnsors-applet
<filo1234> c'è scritto nella guida che ti ho indicato
<scanf55> filo1234, questa la ho già :D
<filo1234> ah allora non ne conosco altre
<scanf55> filo1234, dal link che mi hai inviato ho trovato una cosa molto interessante il controllo delle ventole all'interno del case tramite terminale con interfaccia grafic a solo che qusndo do il comando pwmconfig mi da un errore
<filo1234> scanf55: non funziona con tutte le schede madre
<filo1234> dipende dal chipset dei sensori
<scanf55> aaa okok grazie
<lonejack> ho scricato eclipse pdt. Se lo scompatto e lo lancio sotto la mia /home/ funziona.Se lo metto un un altro direttorio(/opt/eclipse) non parte. Sapete perchè?
<Brutus-> lonejack, hai provato ad eseguirlo come root? Giusto per vedere se il problema è legato a permessi
<lonejack> Brutus-, ho risolto.
<lonejack> grazie
<Mattia> buonasera :D
<Mattia> c'è qualcuno in grado di darmi una mano?
<scanf55> ciao a tutti volevo chiedervi una cosa mi servirebbero delle applicazione per il controllo delle ventole all'interno del case
<under> buonasera
<daniele> ciao
<daniele> come funziona il canale ?
<enzotib> !irc | daniele
<ubot-it> daniele: leggi le Linee Guida del canale su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<Brutus-> Goooood eveninig
<daniele> grazie
<under> prima di installare i driver grafici potevo settare  a 120 Hz la frequenza del monitor, ora non piu'. come risolvo?
<daniele> io sono un nuovo utente di linux...ho senmpre usato windows nella mia vita
<paolo84> ragà...perchè le cartelle documenti, musica, immagini e video mi dice che ho 1,2GB di spazio libero?!
<Brutus-> paolo84, forse è lo spazio libero rimasto per la partizione in cui risiedono. Prova a svuotare il cestino
<filo1234> paolo84: apri un terminale e dai df -h e metti su pastebin il risultato
<filo1234> !paste | paolo84
<ubot-it> paolo84: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ninquitassar> filo1234, sai se per caso esiste uno script o un plugin per fare direttamente su xchat il pastebin?
<filo1234> ninquitassar: direttamente no ma esiste pastebinit nei repo
<filo1234> comando | pastebinit e ti da il link
<ninquitassar> cioè mi basta fare sudo apt-get install pastebin?
<filo1234> pastebinit
<ninquitassar> ok, grazie e poi come lo utilizzo su xchat?
<filo1234> su xchat incolli sempre il link che ti da
<ninquitassar> sì, ma "comando | pastebinit" dove devo darlo?
<filo1234> nel terminale
<ninquitassar> ah, ok! ;)
<ninquitassar> comando | pastebinit
<ninquitassar> lol
<ninquitassar> scusa, credevo di scrivere nel terminale
<filo1234> eventualmente per mandare direttamente il link in chat /exec -o cat /etc/fstab | pastebinit
<filo1234> per esempio
<filo1234> su xchat questo ^
<filo1234> si ma al posto di comando devi dare un comando :)
<ninquitassar> Ah, grazie mille! ;)
<ninquitassar> hm... Scusa, ma non credo di aver capito. pastebin serve per postare lunghi post su xchat, no? allora a cosa mi serve precisamente dare un comando prima di eseguire pastebin? :/
<filo1234> su pastebin incollerai il risultato del comando che ti viene chiesto no?
<filo1234> pastebinit fa in modo che non debba fare copia e incolla su pastebin.com
<ninquitassar> tipo se io dessi sudo apt-get install firefox | pastebin, cosa succede?
<ninquitassar> su pastebin mi dà tutto il risultato del comando che vedo da terminale?
<filo1234> si
<ninquitassar> ah, grazie! :)
<fily> ragazzi vale la pena installare gnome3 su ubuntu 11.04?
<piccionemannaro> 'sera
#ubuntu-it 2011-09-16
<tusorella> ragazzi me so perso la pssswrd nuova di ubuntu, devo reistallare pe forza?
<tusorella> @ubottu-it
<ubottu-it> tusorella: Error: "ubottu-it" is not a valid command.
<tusorella> a7x
<tusorella> caveat-
<tusorella> lollo64it
<tusorella> help
<massimo18> Buon Giorno
<Odo> Giorno
<rek> hi,ciao
<rek> allora con 10.04 mi ricordo che c'era un pacchetto che si chiamava tipo dhclient o dhcp che dopo aveva un file di configuarzione breve e semplice,si può ancora usare in 11.04?
<rek> ddclient
<rek> oh grazie per l'aiuto fratelli
<ZioPippo> Buongiorno a tutti. Chi per errore un paio di giorni fa ho dato da root il comando chown www-data:www-data -R / e l'ho interrotto quasi immediatamente. Ovviamente molte cose hanno iniziato a dar problemi. Ho quindi ridato il chown a root:root di tutto tranne che della cartella /home riassegnado le proprietà corrette a ciascun utente dentro /home.
<ZioPippo> Ho però ancora molti problemi:
<ZioPippo> 1° Non sento l'audio perchè non riesce ad aprirmi le proprietà (presumo per problemi di permessi a PulseAudio);
<ZioPippo> 2° non riesco a montare le pennette usb
<ZioPippo> 3° molti altri problemi.
<FloodBotIt1> ZioPippo: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<ZioPippo> Come posso ridare i giusti permessi a tutte le directory?
<ZioPippo> GRAZIE!
<enzotib> ZioPippo, purtroppo devo dirti che fai prima a reinstallare
<ZioPippo> Ciao enzotib, ben riletto. Purtroppo però sei sempre tu a darmi le brutte notizie :P :(
<enzotib> eh, un chmod ricorsivo su / è sempre deleterio
<enzotib> o chown che sia
<ZioPippo> in realtà poichè avevo dovuto cambiare la MB qualche mese fa, passando da 32 a 64 bit, mi ero fatto la copia di /etc e delle home quindi poi la reinstallazione è piuttosto veloce ma vorrei evitarla se possibile :p
<enzotib> ZioPippo, è quasi impossibile risalire ai proprietari/gruppi corretti. Solo con un certosino confronto con un'altra installazione
<ZioPippo> capito, e non c'è neanche modo di reinstallare solo in parte ovvero solo per ridare i permessi, esatto? Quindi la strada + rapida è reinstallare da capo e riutilizzare la vecchia copia di /etc (non la nuova perchè presumo sia errata), me lo confermi?
<enzotib> ZioPippo, che poi a che ti serve la vecchia copia di /etc? Ha fatto modifiche a qualche file di configurazione?
<ZioPippo> enzotib: beh si, apache per esempio
<Steeler> Notebook CPU 1,1 GHZ - 60 GB HDD - 500MB RAM: che distro ci metto ?
<rek> ciao ho un problema col mio server ftp : http://pastebin.com/eSBFCKqj
<massimo18> Steeler: ubuntu
<Steeler> massimo18, si, quale?
<massimo18> Steeler: io metterei natty
<rek> mi aiutate
<Steeler> massimo18, non è troppo pesante?
<massimo18> Steeler: no
<Steeler> massimo18, quindi l'ISO normale da 32bit ?
<massimo18> si si
<Steeler> massimo18, cmq ho un fisso con 2GB di RAM è c'è ubuntu precedente, mica va poi così veloce..
<massimo18> !chat | Steeler
<ubot-it> Steeler: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<enzotib> rek, ma che è sta roba?
<rek> ftp
<enzotib> rek, ok, ma è un log o cosa?
<rek> si di filezilla
<enzotib> !chi | rek
<ubot-it> rek: se stai parlando con qualcuno in particolare, per rendere più leggibile il canale ti consiglio di inserire il suo nickname in quello che dici (puoi usare il completamento premendo il tasto tab)
<enzotib> rek, magari se spieghi cosa stai tentando di fare, cosa ti aspetteresti, cosa invece ottieni, possiamo farci un'idea
<rek> enzotib,  ho sistemato il problema configurando la passive mode
<massimo18> rek: ma quale era il problema?
<enzotib> ok, quindi capisco che la domanda è decaduta
<enzotib> massimo18, che domande!
<rek> massimo18, entrava in passive mode e non avendo specificato le porte che ho aperto anche nel router a mia scelta non funzionava
<rek> pasv_enable=YES
<rek> pam_service_name=vsftpd
<rek> pasv_max_port=11003
<rek> pasv_min_port=11000
<rek> pasv_address=192.168.1.168    queste righe in vsftpd.conf hanno risolto il problema
<FloodBotIt1> rek: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<rek> non intaso no
<alby> ciao a tutti
<alby> ho una difficoltà ... non capisco come fare prendere l'audio di alsa in questa riga di comando: ffmpeg2theora /dev/video0 -f video4linux2 --inputfps 20 --input-slave=alsa://hw:0,0  -o - | oggfwd myserverip 8000 mypassword  /prova.ogv      funziona, ma mi manca l'audio
<alby> qualcuno mi sa indicare cosa sbaglio?
<alby> ffmpeg2theora /dev/video0 -f video4linux2 --inputfps 20   -o - | oggfwd ipmioserver 8000 miapw  /prova.ogv   scusate, con questo va senza audio con quello di prima non parte...
<SavioAV> Ciao a tutti e buongiorno
<micene> ciao
<micene> qualcuno sa come far funzionare i dvd criptati ? ho installato tutte le lib , vlc, etcc... grazie
<micene> ho ubuntu natty 11.4
<enzotib> micmord, sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh
<enzotib> micmord, ti installa un pacchetto preso dai repo di medibuntu
<enzotib> uhm, micmord scusa, era per micene, TAB galeotto
<kuix> cosa posso usae per montare le iso?
<kuix> ho molti problemi qunado le monto dato che non me li legge!
<kuix> e non capisco il perchè dato che con altri ok vanno!
<kuix> >:<
<Holden> kuix, mount
<kuix> Holden, si ok do mount da terminale ma mi da errore ovvero monta la cartella vuota!
<kuix> :/
<Holden> kuix, devi usare qualcosa tipo: sudo mount -v -o loop /tmp/myimage.iso /mnt/mymount/
<kuix> mm ok provo aspetta ù:)
<Trim> Ciao a tutti.
<kuix> per masterizzre una iso cosa posso usare?
<rek> brasero kuix
<ugone> Ciao a tutti qualcuno ha e usa una tavoletta grafica bamboo fun? se si gli funziona correttamente?
<Guest55719> ciao a tutti
<Guest55719> ho una scheda madre che supporta max 4 gb di ram
<Guest55719> sono 4 slot
<Guest55719> ne devo mettere 4x 1gb o vanno bene anche 2x2gb
<Brutus-> è la stessa cosa
<massimo18> Guest55719: qui diamo supporto per ubuntu non per l'hardware:)
<Guest55719> scusate uso Kubuntu e pensavo di poter esporre anche questo genere di questioni
<massimo18> Guest55719: magari in #ubuntu-it-chat
<Guest55719> grazie
<massimo18> nulla
<Guest55719> e scusate di nuovo
<massimo18> :)
<stejazz> ciao a tutti
<guid> ciao
<stejazz> ciao guid
<stejazz> guid, fai supporto?
<stejazz> avrei un problemino...posso chiedere a te??
<guid> no...
<stejazz> ah ok... XD
<guid> dimmi
<stejazz> guid, quando accendo il pc da cui scrivo
<Brutus-> Buon pomeriggio
<guid> forse abbiamo lo stesso problema: l'installazione
<stejazz> XD molto spesso si blocca sulla schermata nera
<guid> pure il mio!
<stejazz> ciao Brutus-
<stejazz> siamo messi bene allora guid
<stejazz> XD
<guid> questo volevo chiedere
<guid> come dobbiamo fare?
<alby> io uso lubuntu 11.04 e non mi dà nessun problema di installazione
<alby> unica cosa, consiglio di installare burg per risolvere i problemi di schermate che dà grub all'avvio
<alby> ho risolto tutto così
<stejazz> burg??
<stejazz> io ho la TLS
<alby> http://code.google.com/p/burg/
<stejazz> alby, consigli di mettere burg quindi??
<alby> io ho risolto i problemi che mi dava all'avvio con schede nvidia e ati
<alby> dalla mia esperienza si...
<alby> non sono un guru... ma qualcosa ho fatto...
<alby> accetta anche win7/vista/xp senza andare a modificare configurazioni
<alby> se vuoi fare dual-multi boot
<alby> io mi trovo molto bene con lubuntu 11.04, ubuntu ora che è passato a unity non mi piace molto... inoltre gia anche su macchine povere di risorse...
<massimo18> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<alby> ok scusa...
<alby> ubot-it sai che canale usare per avere aiuto su vlc (come encoder audio video di icecast2)? grazie
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<alby> .)
<alby> :-)
<under> ciao a tutti
<alby> ciao under
<alby> devo andare ciao a tutt*
<nicotano> salve
<pozzi0> ei ciao
<pozzi0> sentite qualcuno qui ha mai messo mano
<pozzi0> al debugger c++ di ubuntu?
<pozzi0> perchè io ho un problema decisamente grave
<pozzi0> del tipo che ho fatto il debug sul mio programma
<pozzi0> penso di aver capito dove sta l'errore
<pozzi0> ma ora il mio file *.cpp non è piu possibile aprirlo
<pozzi0> mi dice  che è un file eseguibile
<pozzi0> non piu un file gedit di testo
<pozzi0> e non me lo apre in alcun modo
<Brutus-> pozzi0, che strano. I permessi come sono?
<pozzi0> scusami?
<pozzi0> non so non penso centri con ubuntu in se
<pozzi0> il programma prima girava bene
<pozzi0> in realtà penso che quando devi dare
<pozzi0> gcc -ggdb prova.c -o prova
<pozzi0> questa linea di comando qui
<pozzi0> cioè quella che prepara il programma al debugging
<pozzi0> io l'ho chiamato con lo stesso nome
<pozzi0> cioè gcc -ggdb prova.c pp -o prova.cpp
<pozzi0> quindi forse il file originale me l'ha eliminato
<pozzi0> e quello che è rimasto è quello per il debugging
<pozzi0> no va bè se non ho piu il programma mi posso anche buttare dalla finestra
<pozzi0> quindi aiutatemi per piacere
<dodino> pozzi0: inizia ad aprire la finestra, perchè hai sovrascritto l'originale con il compilato, chiamandolo alla stessa maniera
<pozzi0> perdonami non ho capito
<pozzi0> quale finestra?
<pozzi0> ah
<pozzi0> dodino stai scherzando?
<dodino> quella che utilizzerai per buttarti ;)
<pozzi0> devo veramente rifare da capo?
<dodino> eh purtroppo no pozzi0 , l'hai intuito tu stesso
<Brutus-> dodino, lol
<dodino> hai sostituito il file originale con il codice, con il file che contiene il debug, perchè l'hai chiamato alla stessa maniera :(
<pozzi0> ma dai che cagata
<pozzi0> il debugger non salva il file originale
<pozzi0> in nessuna maniera?
<Brutus-> dodino, ma ha dato due estensioni differenti
<pozzi0> no
<pozzi0> le stesse
<Brutus-> e allora........
<pozzi0> cioè gcc -ggdb prova.cpp -o prova.cpp
<pozzi0> si ma dai
<dodino> gcc -ggdb prova.cpp -o prova.cpp
<pozzi0> porco dio
<dodino> purtroppo no :|
<pozzi0> non cè modo di tornare
<pozzi0> da questo file nuovo
<pozzi0> a quello originale?
<dodino> su questo non so' aiutarti purtroppo, mi spiace...
<pozzi0> oppure di trovarlo di backup
<Brutus-> pozzi0, puoi provare ad usare un prog per recuperare file cancellati, come testdisk o qualcosa del genere
<pozzi0> ci credi davvero o lo dici come cagata per illudere un disperato?
<pozzi0> perchè io sto già installando
<pozzi0> questo "testdisk"
<Brutus-> pozzi0, se ne parlava molto in questi giorni. Io non lo conosco, ma vale la pena provare, no?
<Mdfalcubo> impossibile recuperare qualcosa di sovrascritto
<Mdfalcubo> cancellato è un conto, sovrascritto addio
<pozzi0> ma non cè modo
<Mdfalcubo> no
<pozzi0> da questo eseguibile per il debugger
<pozzi0> di tornare indietro?
<pozzi0> ma come no
<pozzi0> si può sempre tornare indietro
<Mdfalcubo> se hai sovrascritto e salvato, no
<pozzi0> in russia sono riusciti a dividere l'acqua dal sale sciolto
<pozzi0> dentro
<dodino> al massimo puoi provare a tirar fuori il codice dal binario con qualche debugger/disassemblatore bla bla bla, ma non è semplice e non ti uscirà mai il codice esatto com'era
<pozzi0> potrò tornae idietro per sta cagata
<pozzi0> se tornano indietro
<Mdfalcubo> ok, allora se vuoi che ti dica che si può: si può, auguir.
<pozzi0> da una soluzione
<pozzi0> vabbè grazie cmq
<pozzi0> al computer
<pozzi0> avevo finito dopo 2 settimane spese di merda
<dodino> pozzi0: io penso che una soluzione ci possa anche essere, ma sono abbastanza sicuro che sia più onerosa di riscrivere il tuo programma prova.cpp
<pozzi0> 2 settimane d'estate
<pozzi0> vai dimmela
<pozzi0> non puoi sapere
<pozzi0> quanto era oneroso scriverlo
<Brutus-> pozzi0, prova a chiedere nel canale #gcc
<pozzi0> in effetti anche se non lo era molto
<Mdfalcubo> le copie di backup..queste sconosciute.....
<pozzi0> avevo appena finito e volevo farlo girare
<pozzi0> capisci che ero abbastanza teso
<pozzi0> volevo vedere se avevo davvero finito
<pozzi0> o ci volevano altri 15 giorni
<Brutus-> pozzi0, in 15 gg non l'hai mai provato prima?
<pozzi0> state cercando di incastrarmi?
<dodino> pozzi0: non ho detto che so' come fare, però penso che cercando online, documentandosi e quant'altro magari una soluzione si possa anche trovare, ma rischi che sia più oneroso questo processo di riscrivere il programma, tutto qui... a meno che questo programma non sia una cosa esageratamente complessa e difficilmente replicabile, ma mi stupisco che ne avessi una sola copia per di più...
<pozzi0> non era finito
<dodino> ...chiamata prova.cpp
<Brutus-> ........
<pozzi0> va bè dodino ovviamente
<pozzi0> non si chiamava prova.cpp
<pozzi0> era la frase
<pozzi0> copiaincollata dal vostro sito
<pozzi0> ma anche se si chiama
<pozzi0> "equazione di grammschmidt.cpp
<pozzi0> non penso cambiava molto
<dodino> pozzi0: ok, comunque non ho alcun sito...
<pozzi0> ma si
<pozzi0> dio canee
<pozzi0> vai adesso bannatemi
<pozzi0> perchè non va bene bestemmiare
<pozzi0> andate tutti a morire amanti di linux. ubuntu è la piu grande merda dopo i nirvana
<Brutus-> minkia li hai presi tutti e due
<Brutus-> ma se sei tu che hai fatto una cazzata giganterrima
<dodino> ecco qua, fai tu la cagata perchè non sai fare le cose e poi inizi a svalvolare prendendotela con linux e con noi soprattutto che ti abbiamo anche aiutato
<pozzi0> io ho seguito quella guida
<pozzi0> che non specificava
<pozzi0> di chiamare il file diversamente
<pozzi0> dodino non me la prendo con voi
<pozzi0> in effettti
<pozzi0> sono solo arrabbiato
<nicotano> !chat pozzi0
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'chat pozzi0'
<pozzi0> ma si capisce
<pozzi0> ?
<nicotano> !chat |  pozzi0
<ubot-it> pozzi0: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<pozzi0> le regole le so piu o meno
<Holden> !op
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'op'
<pozzi0> va bene ciao
<FloodBotIt1> pozzi0: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<pozzi0> dai ma va a morire
<Brutus-> lol
<pipipino> ragazzi nell' andare a aggiornare il sistema oggi è comparsa la seguente scritta
<dodino> :°) era ovvio ...
<pipipino> http://paste.ubuntu.com/690799/
<pipipino> cerco di avviare l'aggiornamento del sistema e invece compare quest'altra scritta
<Brutus-> pipipino, che versione di ubuntu usi?
<pipipino> Brutus- aspetta quisi sta rallentando tutto
<Brutus-> dodino, quando hai detto a pozzi0 di aprire la finestra non avevo capito cosa intendevi.... Dopo sono morto dalle risate. Oggi mi sto propio divertendo lol
<pipipino> c'è un comando facile da terminale per vedere di quale versione si tratta
<Brutus-> pipipino, c'è ma non me lo ricordo. Asp che cerco
<pipipino> Impossibile eseguire l'avanzamento
<pipipino> An upgrade from 'jaunty' to 'lucid' is not supported with this tool.
<Odo> pipipino, lsb_release -a
<pipipino> questa è la scritta che compare grazie Odo
<dodino> Brutus-: :)
<pipipino> ubuntu 9.04 jaunty
<Brutus-> pipipino, non è più supportata quindi non ci sono più aggiornamenti per la distribuzione. Da quest'anno.
<pipipino> quindi????
<Brutus-> pipipino, tu cosa volevi fare?
<pipipino> non posso piùaggiornare il sistema
<pipipino> niente ho programmato gli aggiornamenti automatici
<Brutus-> non è che non puoi, non ci sono.
<pipipino> è da parecchio che non utilizzavo questo residuato di guerra
<Brutus-> :)
<pipipino> mi sa che devo disabilitare il tutto
<pipipino> Brutus- nel caso potrei formattare e passare all'ultima versione tramite cd?
<Brutus-> pipipino, se è il cd di Ubuntu 9.04 no
<pipipino> non intendevo quello
<pipipino> l'ultima versione
<pipipino> resta da veder se il lettore funziona
<Brutus-> se non dovesse funzionare puoi provare con l'usb
<pipipino> gaasp
<dodino> pipipino, http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/upgrade
<pipipino> questa versione dici tu può creare l'avvio da usb? brutus-
<driza_manuber> ciao a tutti, devo creare una nuova partizione dalla partizione dove tengo gli archivi, se lo faccio da windows, va a finire che mi cambia tutti i numeri dell sda e poi non riesco più a far partire nessun sistema operativo, quale programma devo usare?
<Brutus-> pipipino, intendevo dire che attraverso un prog apposito (ce ne sono molti) puoi creare una usb stick contenente la versione live di Ubuntu (come il cd, stessa cosa). Poi, se il tuo bios è settato correttamente, puoi far bottare Ubuntu dalla penna usb
<pipipino> ok
<Brutus-> driza_manuber, io ho sempre usato GParted
<pipipino> Brutus- mi sei stato molto utile grazie buon fine settimana
<Brutus-> pipipino, mi fa piacere. A presto
<driza_manuber> ok Brutus-  ce l'ho già installato, l'ho aperto e vedo la partizione che devo modificare
<driza_manuber> adesso che cosa faccio?
<Brutus-> !gparted | driza_manuber
<ubot-it> driza_manuber: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/PartizionamentoManuale
<driza_manuber> Brutus-: ho aperto gparted, seleziono la partizione che devo ridimensionare, a questo punto apro il menu partizione, ma la scritta "ridimensiona/sposta" e nera e non può essere cliccata
<driza_manuber> la partizione in questione, l'ho creata da windows, e non sono riuscito a crearla come primaria, ma ho dovuto crearla come logica, può essere questo il problema?
<Brutus-> driza_manuber, quando apri gparted vedi l'elenco delle partizioni in un disegno. Non puoi ridimensionarla rimpicciolendo il rettangolo che la rappresenta?
<driza_manuber> no
<Brutus-> driza_manuber, di che colore è la partizione?
<driza_manuber> Brutus-: gialla per lo spazio occupato, bianca per quello libero, e bordata di azzurro
<driza_manuber> Brutus-: scusa, il bordo azzurro comprende tutte le partizioni, quella in questione è bordata di verde
<Brutus-> driza_manuber, forse ho capito. La partizione deve essere smontata
<driza_manuber> e vai Brutus- hai ragine
<tdk-er> ciao sono nella live di ubuntu e ho scaricato un altra versione e devo masterizzarla come faccio?
<Brutus-> tdk-er, tasto destro sull'iso della distribuzione che hai scaricato poi apri con Brazero Disc Burner
<Brutus-> è un prog per masterizzare.
<tdk-er> devo prima cancellarlo
<Brutus-> usa un'altro cs
<Brutus-> *cd
<tdk-er> per forza?
<Brutus-> tdk-er, non è una cosa propriamente comune quella che vuoi fare. Non se la live è stata totalmente caricata in memoria. L'unica è provare
<Brutus-> *so
<tdk-er> si ma se non ho os installati come faccio?
<enzotib> tdk-er, brasero può anche cancellare un cd-rw
<Brutus-> da un'altro pc. Prova cmq dal pc da cui scrivi sul cd della live che usi. Al massimo dovrai spegnere il pc di forza
<tdk-er> enzotib: non mi fa selezionare il disco
<enzotib> tdk-er, se hai un solo lettore, che stai usando per la live, allora dovresti creare una liveusb
<enzotib> tdk-er, oppure appendere la stringa "toram" al boot per caricare la live in memoria, poi non so se ti fa smontare il cd
<tdk-er> ho capito
<tdk-er> enzotib: la iso nella usb la posso mettere pure ora?
<enzotib> tdk-er, sì, ma non puoi semplicemente copiarla
<tdk-er> si ok ma non me la monta
<tdk-er> (la pennina) e il terminale non si apre piu'
<Brutus-> !usbstick
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'usbstick'
<Brutus-> !usbboot
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'usbboot'
<enzotib> tdk-er, lancia usb-creator-gtk
<enzotib> !liveusb
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'liveusb'
<enzotib> !usb
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<tdk-er> si enzotib ma non mi ha montato la penna usb
<enzotib> tdk-er, e fallo a mano
<enzotib> almeno prova, poi se ci sono problemi è un'altro discorso
<tdk-er> fare a mano cosa?
<Brutus-> lol
<enzotib> tdk-er, montarla
<tdk-er> e come si fa senza terminale?
<enzotib> tdk-er, com'è senza terminale? aprine un altro se quello è bloccato
<tdk-er> Could not launch 'Terminal' | Failed to execute child process "gnome-terminal" (Input/output error)
<Brutus-> tdk-er, prova con ctrl + alt + t oppure ctrl + t da terminale
<tdk-er> da terminale? proprio non ce l'ho il terminale
<enzotib> tdk-er, ma se poi sei già da live, perché devi farne un'altra?
<tdk-er> perché questa versione la 11.04 mi da' problemi al monitor, volevo mettere la lts
<enzotib> tdk-er, se non va il terminale e non riesci a montare, mi sa che la live che stai usando è chiucca
<enzotib> ciucca
<enzotib> forse per questo ti dà problemi al monitor
<tdk-er> riavvio allora grazie
<fili> ragazzi ho un problema con amule: non si connette Kad mi dice sempre Connessione in corso
<fili> cosa devo fare???
<remix_tj> beh un sacco di cose
<remix_tj> tipo controllare il firewall
<remix_tj> verificare che tu abbia una lista dei nodi buona
<remix_tj> oppure cambiare programma visto che è diventato il peggio sul mercato
<Brutus-> vero
<enzotib> anche verificare che il router (se lo hai) sia configurato per il port forwarding (oppure uPNP attivato)
<fili> come lo controllo il firewall?
<enzotib> fili, sudo iptables -L
<fili> ho provato a controllare il firewall per amule
<fili> sudo iptables -L [sudo] password for mariarita:  Chain INPUT (policy ACCEPT) target     prot opt source               destination           Chain FORWARD (policy ACCEPT) target     prot opt source               destination           Chain OUTPUT (policy ACCEPT) target     prot opt source               destination          mariarita@ubuntu:~$
<fili> riuscite a capirci qualcosa ragazzi?
<fili> io non riesco a connettere sta benedetta Ksd
<fili> Kad
<fili> mi dice sempre connessione in Corso
<fili> riuscite ad aiutarmi??
<fili> conoscete un programma migliore di amule??
<Brutus-> fili, dipende che protocollo p2p vuoi utilizzre
<fili> non ho preferenzedi protocollo
<fili> basta che funzioni il programma
<fili> amule che protocollo usa? Napster??
<enzotib> ed2K e kad
<enzotib> fili, il firewall è a posto
<enzotib> fili, sei dietro un router?
<fili> sudo iptables -L [sudo] password for mariarita:  Chain INPUT (policy ACCEPT) target     prot opt source               destination           Chain FORWARD (policy ACCEPT) target     prot opt source               destination           Chain OUTPUT (policy ACCEPT) target     prot opt source               destination
<fili> questo è il risultato del comando per verificare il firewall
<fili> ah ok non sapevo si chiamassero protocolli cmq mi da problemi kad
<fili> edk2 si connette senza problemi al server
<fili> mentre kad mi dice sempre connessione in corso senza connettersi mai
<enzotib> fili, ma mi segui?
<enzotib> ho detto che il firewall è a posto
<enzotib> e poi ti ho fatto una domanda
<fili> ah perfetto
<fili> si sono davanti al terminale
<fili> che devo fare?
<fili> c'è qualcuno??
<enzotib> !chi | fili
<enzotib> fili,
<enzotib> sei dietro un router?
<fili> come devo fare con amule enzo?
<fili> si
<enzotib> fili, hai configurato il router per il port-forwarding?
<fili> cioè??
<enzotib> fili, hai modificato qualcosa sul router?
<fili> no
<fili> non ho modificato niente
<fili> io ho un modem adsl enzo
<fili> enzo ma perchè scompari???
<enzotib> fili, 1) se non scrivi il mio nome, non mi accorgo che mi parli
<enzotib> dato che faccio anche altro oltre a stare su irc
<enzotib> 2), devo verificare delle cose
<enzotib> fili, LC_ALL=C ifconfig | grep 'inet addr:'
<fili> enzo ti volevo chiedere se avessi qualche consiglio da darmi
<enzotib> fili, devi scrivere enzotib, completo, aiutati con il TAB
<fili> enzotib  hai qualche consiglio?
<enzotib> fili, che versione di ubuntu hai?
<fili> enzotib ho la versione 11.04
<enzotib> fili, ti ho dato un comando da eseguire, non l'hai letto?
<fili> enzotib, mariarita@ubuntu:~$ LC_ALL=C ifconfig | grep 'inet addr:'           inet addr:192.168.1.3  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0           inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0
<Brutus-> lol, che casino
<Brutus-> e che pazienza
<enzotib> fili, ok
<enzotib> fili, dovresti impostare il tuo indirizzo come statico
<fili> enzotib, come si fa?
<enzotib> fili, click sull'icona della rete, in alto a destra, e poi Modifica Connessioni
<fili> enzotib, fatto
<enzotib> fili, seleziona la tua connessione
<enzotib> immagino sia wifi, giusto?
<fili> enzotib, sono via cavo usb
<enzotib> cavo usb???
<fili> enzotib esattamente il modem adsl è connesso al portatile con la porta usb
<enzotib> fili, e la connessione come la attivi?
<fili> enzotib, la connessione internet funziona bene, l'unico problema è Kad
<enzotib> ae
<enzotib> questa non è una risposta
<enzotib> se ti faccio una domanda ci sarà un motivo, non è per chiacchierare
<fili> enzotib, ho fatto persino l'aggiornamento di versione di ubuntu con il cavo usb
<enzotib> *plonk*
<fili> ragazzi ho un problema con amule non mi si connette la rete Kad mi appare la scritta fissa Connessione in corso. senza Kad non si accende il pulsante rosso e quindi nin riesco a fare nessuna ricerca che devo fare? qualcuno mi potrebbe aiutare? grazie
<fili> ?
<enzotib> !chat | fili
<enzotib> fili, per cortesia, passa in #ubuntu-it-chat a chiedere, prima ho cercato di aiutarti, ma l'argomento in effetti è off-topic
<fili> scusa ma di cosa vi occupate qui?
<enzotib> !irc
<enzotib> uff
<enzotib> fili, di ubuntu
<fili> qual è l'indirizzo della chat??
<enzotib> #ubuntu-it-chat
<siganderson> enzotib
<siganderson> forse era:
<siganderson> !topic
<siganderson> XD ... no
<enzotib> siganderson, non è quello, il factoid è giusto, è che il bot non c'è
<siganderson> ah non me n'ero accorto XD
<n33b> ragà qualcuno che mi aiuti a capire come settare una volta per tutte i microfoni (x le chatt audio), che ad ogni nuova installazione delle distro è na tragedia! :,(
<Devidino> n33b,  qual'è il problema, fare una panoramica generale è quasi impossibile ogni caso è vario:)
<cristian_c> n33b, spiegati meglio
<n33b> si capisco che non è facile, ma con certe cose (tipo appunto configurazione di schede audio) non mi sono mai mosso più di tanto, vorrei cercare di riuscire a muovermi almeno a grandi linee...
<cristian_c> n33b, spiegati meglio
<n33b> cristian_c allora il problema è sempre il solito: apro un qualsiasi programma di chat, che sia empathy, pidgin o direttamente gtalk (dal browser) - che per chattare uso più spesso - e il microfono non va!
<n33b> allora vado nelle impostazioni del volume e cerco di capirci qualcosa, ma arranco a stento
<cristian_c> n33b, hai visto tutte le schede della finestra?
<cristian_c> hai provato il mic con il registratore di suoni
<cristian_c> mic = microfono
<n33b> ho 8 schede audio, che non so come configurare!
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> complimenti! :O
<n33b> eh
<cristian_c> non è difficile
<cristian_c> quale vuoi usare?
<n33b> intendo che aprendo le impostazioni nel menu a tendina ho 8 schede, tra hda, usb, saa7, playback. ecco il punto è questo: voglio usare la mia (unica) scheda audio perchè devo avere tutte quelle in menu?
<Holden> n33b, mostraci una schermata
<Holden> !image
<Holden> ok, usa http://imagebin.org/
<n33b> da terminale se do "cat /proc/asound/cards" ne  ho 3
<Holden> n33b, fai vedere su pastebin
<cristian_c> sarà hda se preferisci
<cristian_c> cosa hai come usb?
<cristian_c> saa7 sarà il decoder
<n33b> è quello che credo anche io
<cristian_c> digitale terrestre
<cristian_c> playback non ho idea
<n33b> decoder? ok devo capire ste cose...
<cristian_c> hai il decoder?
<n33b> ho una cheda per dvb, si
<n33b> *scheda
<cristian_c> perfetto, apri il mixer prima di tutto
<cristian_c> e seguimi
<n33b> come usa ho la webcam (che ha il mic integrato)
<n33b> ok
<cristian_c> domanda preliminare: il mic rispetto a cosa?
<cristian_c> cioè utilizza un mic sul jack cuffie del pc?
<cristian_c> n33b, se è il mic della scheda audio, allora devi scegliere hda
<cristian_c> la webcam è usb?
<n33b> allora aspetta credo sia doveroso puntualizzare l'hardware in questione, nel senso che ho una webcam usb con mic integrato che non ha mai funzionato
<n33b> e un microfono cha fa solo da mic :P che funzia, sempre dopo un mare di tenativi
<Holden> che webcam?
<cristian_c> il secondo si colelga al jack del pc?
<cristian_c> *collega
<n33b> hercules classic silver, la wbcam
<n33b> *webcam
<n33b> il microfono (non della web) lo collego sempre al retro del case quindi direttamente alla scheda
<n33b> al momento che è funzionante è collegato sul front ma sempre nel jack di ingresso del mic
<cristian_c> quale vuoi usare come mic dei due?
<n33b> se potessi usare quello della webcam sarebbe meglio, avrei tutto in uno...
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> per la webcam non penso ci siano da installare driver
<cristian_c> discorso diverso per la parte video
<n33b> cioè?
<cristian_c> *per la webcam non penso ci siano da installare driver audio
<cristian_c> la webcam funziona?
<cristian_c> si vede l'immagine
<cristian_c> ?
<n33b> provo un attimo, scusa ma ho appena finito l'installazione del OS
<n33b> posso usare... che ne so.. cheese?
<cristian_c> prova cheese
<cristian_c> magari posta anche il modello di webcam se mi è sfuggito
<n33b> la webcam è la "hercules classic silver"
<hammer> ciao
<n33b> allora... il segnale c'è, ma i colori sono sfalsati, su cheese!
<Brutus-> io ho la stessa webcam, bella
<n33b> Brutus - bella si ma funzionasse anche, sarebbe meglio!
<cristian_c> n33b, c'è anche una guida sul wiki, pensa
<cristian_c> ma prima testala
<n33b> si lo so, c'è stato un casino della madonna dietro sta webcam
<hammer> voglio sapere una cosa: mi chiedevo se la scheda video ati hd 4650 ddr2 ultimate sapphire se è una scheda video compatibile con ubuntu
<cristian_c> aspetta
<cristian_c> forse la guida è stata eliminata dal wiki
<n33b> cristian_c dunque, in partica l'immagine c'è ma il colori sono psichedelici: variano velocemente dal rosso al verde. sembra una foto di warhol
<Brutus-> hammer, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsVideoCards
<hammer> gentile grazie
<cristian_c> n33b, immagino
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> bella rogna
<n33b> già
<cristian_c> è una webcam problematica, a vedere dal numero di topic a riguardo
<n33b> cristian_c l'ho usata in passato, fino a qualche mese fa...
<cristian_c> che procedure hai seguito?
<cristian_c> su windows?
<hammer> Brutus- https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsVideoCardsAti qui compare al terzultimo una ati radeon 4650 ma non so se sia come la mia ati hd 4650
<cristian_c> cerco alcuni comandi utili per le webcam
<n33b> cristian_c procedure? riguardo cosa
<hammer> come risolvo il dubbio Brutus-
<cristian_c> riguarda la hercules
<cristian_c> *riguardo
<n33b> cristian_c su win?
<n33b> cristian_c ho semplicemente installato i driver.
<hammer> io non l'ho installata la scheda video in questione ma la devo comprare
<hammer> e cioè sta arrivando
<cristian_c> n33b, da dove?
<hammer> l'ho comprata e sta arrivand
<cristian_c> ah, ok
<cristian_c> ho capito
<Brutus-> hammer, scegli ati e guarda la terzultima riga
<cristian_c> stacca la webcam e riattaccala
<cristian_c> poi dai i seguenti comandi:
<hammer> appunto Brutus-
<cristian_c> n33b, dimmi quando sei pronto
<hammer> a quella mi riferisco: come capisco che si tratti della mia ati HD 4650?
<n33b> cristian_c ci sono
<cristian_c> staccata?
<n33b> cristian_c si
<cristian_c> ora riattaccala
<n33b> cristian_c fatto
<cristian_c> dmesg | tail
<cristian_c> !pastebin
<cristian_c> non funziona il bot
<Brutus-> hammer, perchè ha la stessa sigla di base e quindi lo stesso tipo di processore. Cambia solo che la sapphire o la marca della tua scheda ha aggiunto il cooling
<cristian_c> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<cristian_c> ok, n33b, copia qui l'output
<cristian_c> su pastebin
<hammer> quindi è compatibile Brutus-
<cristian_c> poi digita anche lsusb
<cristian_c> e copia
<cristian_c> stessa cosa per il comando ls -l /dev/video*
<cristian_c> e il comando id
<cristian_c> n33b, se puoi metti tutto su un paste
<hammer> dice little bugs
<Brutus-> hammer, se provi a fare una ricerca scoprirai che la tua scheda ha proc RV730. C'è scritto che funziona con driver proprietari e free, ma con i proprietari soffre di qualce piccolo bug all'avvio che per risolverli bisogna rilanciare xorg
<n33b> perdonami ma mi devi ricordare come si usa pastebin :p
<n33b> son secoli che non passo da qui!
<hammer> quindi dovrò scrivere startx all'avvio?
<hammer> o xorg?
<cristian_c> il bot poteva aiutare, scrivi il nick, copi lìoutput, premi paste e copi il link
<cristian_c> ora mi metto a fare anche da bot XD
<hammer> vabbene mi basta ora ho poco in mano per parlarne
<n33b> :D
<hammer> grazie come al solito gentilissimo Brutus-
<Brutus-> hammer, prego :)
<n33b> cristian_c  ma faccio tutto da qui, si?
<cristian_c> sì
<cristian_c> cioè usa il terminale
<n33b> cristian_c no niente son fuso http://pastebin.com/dtbhvJyG
<cristian_c> hai riportato tutto l'output del primo comando, n33b ?
<n33b> si :p
<Brutus-> cristian_c, ci sono problemi col driver o sbaglio? Non sono trova il vendor e l'id dell'hardware
<cristian_c> n33b, pasta anche gli altri comandi
<n33b> cristian_c qui il secondo: http://pastebin.com/yWazGGC0
<Brutus-> n33b, il tuo sistema è a 32 o 64 bit?
<n33b> 64
<Brutus-> n33b, hai provato a guardare qui? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1817687
<Brutus-> ultimo post
<cristian_c> sì, giusto, ma evitiamo di mischiare
<cristian_c> cerchiamo un po' di avere qualche output indicativo
<cristian_c> e poi procedere con la ricerca di soluzioni
<Brutus-> cristian_c, giusto. Nel caso non doveste risolvere. Scusa
<cristian_c> hai fatto bene a linkare
<n33b> Brutus- mmmh, grazie.
<cristian_c> ma l'output in un caso così difficile può aiutare
<cristian_c> su lqh era obbligatorio postare i comandi in questione
<cristian_c> :D
<cristian_c> n33b, gli altri due?
<n33b> cristian_c scusa, quali?
<cristian_c> avevo suggerito di digitare quattro comandi
<cristian_c> ne hai postati soltanto due
<n33b> cristian_c me lo son persi , vado a recuperarli...
<cristian_c> te li riposto
<cristian_c> lsusb
<cristian_c> id
<n33b> lsusb: http://pastebin.com/p6L6z6UG
<cristian_c> Brutus-, la webcam viene riconosciuta, ma ha dei difetti
<cristian_c> l'utente si riferisce a una guida vecchia
<cristian_c> l'untente del topic intendo, e nellhow-to si dice come farla funzionare, ma è del 2008
<cristian_c> *utente
<cristian_c> invece adesso è riconosciuta automaticamente, ma con difetti
<n33b> id: http://pastebin.com/iriv7U96
<Brutus-> cristian_c, già qualcosa. Alla prossima release magari funziona :D
<cristian_c> Brtus-, penso si possa risolvere
<cristian_c> però immagino non sia semplice
<n33b> prima fungeva perfettamente, almeno il video, e senza acrobazie varie. adesso con la 11.04 pare di no.
<Brutus-> n33b, è accaduto in vari ambiti questa cosa dell'incompatibilità nella nuova versione.
<cristian_c> n33b, va patchato qualcosa
<cristian_c> n33b, o rimetti la 10.04 o 10.10 o ci smanetti
<Mdfalcubo> o cambiata versione di ubuntu ;-)
<Devidino> cristian_c,  la 10.10 non è + supportata non indicare versioni non supportate , :)
<n33b> :-)
<Devidino> n33b,  riesponi il problema per favore?
<cristian_c> Devidino, la 10.10 è supportato fino al prossimo anno
<cristian_c> *supportata
<cristian_c> quelle supportate sono 10.04, 10.10 e 11.04
<Devidino> cristian_c,  si ma va a morire non gli conviene:=
<n33b> Devidino ero partito col problema del microfono che ad ogni nuova installazione del sistema non funziona e siccome non mi ci sono mai cimentato, ho problemi già nella configurazione da gui... poi siamo arrivati alla webcam :)
<Devidino> n33b,  il microfono è stato corretto?
<n33b> Devidino no
<Devidino> n33b,  in alsamixer la vedi la voce mic?
<cristian_c> siccome ha scelto di utlizzare il microfono dela webcam è meglio risolvere i problemi della webcam
<n33b> o meglio, adesso si ma solo perchè l'ho attaccato al front case
<Devidino> n33b,  allora ma se vuoi usare quello della web
<Devidino> che significa l'hai accattato al fronto
<Devidino> front*
<n33b> si sarebbe meglio se potessi usare il mic della webcam, anche se non necessario
<cristian_c> prima deve far funzionare il video della webcam a dovere
<cristian_c> che è la cosa più difficile
<n33b> all'ingresso frontale del case
<Devidino> n33b,  hai la Hercules classic o la deluxe?
<n33b> la classic
<cristian_c> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?s=0099f90cd261d7aa490c11c7635b42d1&p=11125472&postcount=3
<cristian_c> avete visto in particolare questo post?
<cristian_c> pare ci siano le patch per i kernel più nuovi
<n33b> cristian_c è quello che ha postato prima Brutus-, no?
<rek> ciao come posso aggiungere altre directory ad un utente in vsftpd
<cristian_c> sì
<cristian_c> ho linkato il post specifico di quel topic
<cristian_c> quello che serve di più
<n33b> cristian_c si, si visto...
<cristian_c> ehm, non è semplice, va capita la cosa
<cristian_c> devo scappare, scusate
<n33b> si, ho visto :\
<cristian_c> :)
<n33b> ciao e grazie cmq
<cristian_c> cia a tutti
<Devidino> n33b,  io avrei visto un pacchetto che supporta quel chip ma non sono certo di come muovermi, non vorrei rischiare di incasinarti il sistema
<Devidino> n33b,  quindi ti mando ciò che ho trovato e decidi tu
<n33b> Devidino eh, figurati io ho appena finito di configurare la distro... :\
<n33b> ok, grazie!
<Brutus-> n33b, magari fai un bel backup prima
<n33b> beh si.... vediamo...
<Devidino> n33b,  http://alpha.dyndns.org/ov511/cameras.html qui ho verificato il cihip che usa la tua web e la Hercules classic come noti usa il chip che usa la tua web è il OV519
<n33b> Devidino mh, si.
<Devidino> n33b,  Premessa : gli ip dal tuo lusb non corrispondono per questo ti ho detto che ho qualche dubbio , ma diciamo che magari è dovuto a una variante
<n33b> Devidino ah
<Devidino> per quel chip è necessario questo pacchetto http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/ov51x-jpeg-source
<Devidino> id*
<n33b> Devidino, ok
<n33b> Devidino, vabbè, continuerò ad andare avanti per prove...
<n33b> Devidino, grazie anche a te... :-)
<Devidino> n33b,  o lo scarichi da li oppure lo installi e lo compili con sudo apt-get install ov51x-jpeg-source
<Devidino> n33b,  dopo di che finita l'installazione dai dpkg -s ov51x-jpeg-source
<Devidino> e dovrebbe essere attivo al riavvio
<hurbu> this dude has a macro
<Devidino> n33b,  Ripeto NON NE SONO CERTO FUNZIONI PERCHÈ GLI ID SONO DIVERSI
<Devidino> hurbu, ??
<n33b> Devidino, tranquillo, va bene...
<Devidino> n33b,  ok!
<Devidino> hurbu,  non ha senso quello che hai scritto:) poi it's an Italian channel
<Mattia> buonasera :)
<Devidino> Mattia,  salve
<Mattia> ciao Devidino, posso fare una domanda da povero newbie?
<Devidino> !domanda
<Devidino> !posso
<Devidino> Mattia, comunque qui chiedi e se qualcuno sa ti risponde
<Mattia> ok perfetto
<Mattia> E' molto semplice... ho fatto un installazione nuova di ubuntu 11.04 sul mio portatile
<Mattia> poi ho installato subito il player VLC
<Mattia> ma ho notato che i dvd sfarfallano e si vedono a scatti
<Devidino> Mattia,  i dvd di che formato?
<Brutus-> Mattia, purtroppo è un problema di molti driver. Ne so qualcosa...
<Mattia> ah...
<Mattia> è quello che ho pensato io..
<Brutus-> Mattia, ma anche no. Forse modificando qualche parametro in vlc puoi sistemarlo
<Mattia> comunque monta un Core 2 Duo T6600 2,2 GHz
<Devidino> si ma il formato del dvd ad esempio ci sono problemi con mkv
<Mattia> e come scheda video un ATI HD4570
<Devidino> Mattia,  il dvd che formato è?
<Mattia> vob
<Mattia> ma anche con gli mkv fa uguale
<Brutus-> Mattia, secondo me a questa pagina puoi trovare la soluzione: http://wiki.videolan.org/Common_Problems
<Mattia> ci guarrdo subito :)
<rek> ue
<Devidino> rek,  save
<rek> save lol
<rek> come aggiungo una directory ad un user con vsftpd
<Devidino> rek, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=518293
<Mattia> mmm... è possibile sostituire i driver proprietari con qualcosa di migliore?
<Devidino> rek, cd /home/ftp
<Devidino> rek,  sudo mkdir dir_da_creare, poi sudo chmod 777 opendir/
<rek> pessimo,altre dir no sottodir dove non v'è nulla
<Devidino> rek, non ho capito!
<rek> altre home come direbbe filezilla server in win, altre directory no sottodirectory di /home/user
<Devidino> Mattia,  parli di driver video?
<Mattia> si Devidino
<rek> dischi...cartelle in altri dischi ecc....
<Devidino> rek,  bhe non sò di preciso ma basta che ti porti con cd dove devi creare la cartella
<Devidino> e dai gli stessi comandi
<rek> beh ovvio....
<Devidino> rek,  io ho fatto un esempio
<Devidino> rek,  allora non ho capito il problema
<rek> ma io li non ho la roba e neanche la voglio spostare
<rek> eh vedo...
<rek> probabilmente devo mettere No su chroot loca user
<Brutus-> rek, spiegati meglio. Non si capisce ciò che vuoi o chiedi
<rek> è evidente: se accedo al mio ftp server vedo solo /home/user  per alcuni utenti e / ovvero tutto il pc per il mio utente,a me non basta avere /home/user per gli utenti standard, voglio che sia condivisa anche altra roba altre directory,dischi interi perchè no,ecc è chiaro
<Devidino> Mattia,  se usi il driver proprietario dovrebbe essere perfetto
<Mattia> dovrebbe... allora provo a cambiare player
<Devidino> rek, /etc/vsftpd.conf questo file dovrebbe definire ciò che chiedi ma non sò altro
<Devidino> Mattia,   ma con avi o altri formati succede uguale?
<Mattia> Purtroppo devo andare via... ringrazio a tutti per l'aiuto! Buonaserata
<Mattia> devidino provo subito
<Devidino> Mattia,  allora?
<Mattia> scusa devidino ma lì avevo sull'hd e non lo trovavo
<Mattia> comunque sembra ok con gli avi
<Devidino> Mattia,  ok forse ci sono, sudo apt-get install libdvdread4
<Mattia> provo subito
<Devidino> dopo devi dare sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh
<Devidino> Mattia,  dopo che hai dato il comando sopra
<D4V|DE> chi mi aiuta con ssh?
<Mattia> quel pacchetto è già installato
<Devidino> Mattia,  ah prova a dare
<Devidino> Mattia, sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh
<Mattia> fatto
<Devidino> !chat | D4V|DE
<Devidino> Mattia,  che succede?
<Mattia> sembra essere ok :)
<Mattia> ora provo con un altro video... un attimo
<Devidino> Mattia,  ok nel caso disinstalla e rienstalla il pacchetto
<Devidino> Mattia,  prima però prova un riavvio
<Devidino> perchè diceva che era necessario
<Devidino> quello è specifico per fil .vob Maninho
<Devidino> Mattia,
<Devidino> Maninho, scusami
<Mattia> ok
<Devidino> Mattia,  io però ora devo andare è evidente è un problema di quel file che "gestisce"
<Devidino> i file .vob
<Devidino> saluti
<Mattia> ciao Devidino, grazie!
<Devidino> Mattia,  Nulla mi spiace di dover andar
<Devidino> e
<driza_manuber> ciao, con il comando rm -R 'directory', non riesco a eliminarla, mi dice permesso negato
<bobbybong> rm -rf
<driza_manuber> bobbybong: mi dice sempre "permesso negato!
<bobbybong> driza_manuber, dipende dov'è la cartella è nella tua home?
<driza_manuber> no in /media
<driza_manuber> prima di fare il comando entro nella directory
<driza_manuber> bobbybong: parto dall'inizio, oggi ho diviso la partizione, una volta fatto questo, ha cami
<bobbybong> a prescindere che non è salute eliminare cose fuori dalla tua home che se fai danni sono cazzi tuoi mettici un sudo davanti se sei sicuro di quello che stai facendo
<driza_manuber> aggiunto al nome un underscore
<driza_manuber> bobbybong: sì, sono sicuro, ho cambiato il nome allla partizione, ho già aperto la partizione con il nuovo nome e tutti i file sono al suo interno
<driza_manuber> quella con il vecchio nome invece non contiene più niente e non viene neanche rilevata nella barra sinistra nella cartella home
<bobbybong> vabe sudo rm- rf nome_cartella
<driza_manuber> bobbybong: ok
<driza_manuber> bobbybong:  benissimo, ho risolto il problema, grazie
<cataldS> ciao oggi ho messo ubuntu però mi da' fastidio agli occhi il guardare il monitor, i caratteri non sembrano ben definiti, forse è questa la causa, è un problema noto?
<ukuia> ciao
<ukuia> a tutti
<bobbybong> cataldS, io uso kubuntu ma penso che tu possa cambiare impostazione dei caratteri anche su gnome per l'anti_aliasing e per cambiare DPI
<bobbybong> guarda in sistema o preferenze unity non l'ho mai usato non so
<cataldS> no unity non lo uso che fa caca'
<cataldS> http://i.imgur.com/58w8b.png
<bobbybong> cataldS, io ho kubuntu
<cataldS> sì ho capito
<cataldS> fatto sta che divento cieco
<newuser> buonasera
<bobbybong> cataldS, neanche a settando la risoluzione dei font hai risolto
<bobbybong> ?
<cataldS> i dpi dici?
<bobbybong> si
<cataldS> no
<cataldS> è proprio un problema di caratteri sfocati
<K99Brain> da qualche parte dovrebbero esserci le impostazioni per l'antialiasing dei caratteri
<K99Brain> cataldS, in kde non ricordo bene dove,
<K99Brain> cerca
<cataldS> sto su gnome io
<bobbybong> K99Brain, lui ha gnome
<cataldS> <cataldS> http://i.imgur.com/58w8b.png
<K99Brain> ah
<K99Brain> ho consufo
<K99Brain> cataldS, sistema > preferenze > aspetto > tipi di carattere
<K99Brain> o tipi di cataratte, se il problema è grave
<cataldS> che dovrei mettere precisamente? perché un pò cambiando mi pare che la situazione è la solita
<K99Brain> prova le varie combinazioni e trova quella che ti da il miglior risultato
<cataldS> è 3 ore che provo
<cataldS> forse sono troppo abituato a windows
<bobbybong> cataldS, prova a disabilitare gli effetti del dektop
<bobbybong> desktop
<cataldS> non li ho guarda
<K99Brain> cataldS, non è che hai sbagliato la risoluzione dello schermo?
<cataldS> no è full hd
<cataldS> piu' che altro se metto 120hz di frequenza dal pannello di controllo dello schermo mi dice sempre 60hz
<K99Brain> cataldS, è lcd?
<cataldS> led
<K99Brain> allora è 60Hz per forza
<K99Brain> nei vecchi catodici si poteva impostare
<cataldS> no è 120hz perché è un monitor 3d
<K99Brain> nei led o lcd è fisso a 60
<K99Brain> uhm
<K99Brain> è 3d
<cataldS> anche se non lo uso come 3d ora
<K99Brain> non lo so se ubuntu supporta i 3D
<cataldS> no ma è un monitor normalissimo, il 3d proprio non lo uso, poi ci vuole il pack nvidia
<cataldS> K99Brain: ricordo che con ubuntu 10.04 mi trovavo benissimo da questo punto di vista... che dici, procedo con il downgrade?
<K99Brain> downgrade vuol dire reinstallare da zero, sappilo
<cataldS> certo, no problem, tanto l'ho messo oggi pomeriggio
<K99Brain> comunque non so, vedi tu
<cataldS> proviamo...
<K99Brain> io uso 10.04
<K99Brain> tanto per dire
<cataldS> ;)
<cataldS> LTS :D
<K99Brain> eh
<K99Brain> appunto
<attempt> 10.04 ma il monitor era quello?
<cataldS> no un altro
<cataldS> ma con la 11.04 ho provato anche col monitor vecchio e il problema è lo stesso
<attempt> ok ma la gestione dei caratteri e gli effetti credo non siano cambiati. il driver video e' quello giusto?
<cataldS> ora non lo ho messo
<cataldS> prima ho provato a metterlo ma non cambia nulla
<attempt> ok. se con 10.04 insiste prova una live di kde. cerchi l'impostazione dell'antialiasing e smanetti un po'.
<cataldS> ok
<cyberpork> salve!
<cyberpork> c'è qualcuno che può aoiutarmi
<K99Brain> !qualcuno
<Brutus-> Tutto il giorno che non funziona
<cyberpork> ?
<K99Brain> vedo -.-
<K99Brain> cyberpork, chiedi e basta
<K99Brain> chi sa risponde
<cyberpork> ho un problema col desktop remoto
<K99Brain> chi non sa... non risponde
<cyberpork> ok sorry
<cyberpork> dicevo ho un problema col desktop remoto
<cyberpork> uso ubuntu 10.04
<cyberpork> allora ho settato tutto
<cyberpork> dal mio pc
<cyberpork> poi ho settato pure l'account dyndns
<cyberpork> e fatto il foward sul router
<cyberpork> per poterc accedere da fuori la mia lan
<cyberpork> ma non riesco araggiungere il mio pc in nessun modo
<cyberpork> anzi
<cyberpork> ora dopo che ho fatto tutto ciò non riesco neanche più a visualizzare il mio pc dal visualizzatore di desktop remoti
<cyberpork> che di default è installato
<cyberpork> ho settato pure il firewall col firestarter
<K99Brain> cyberpork, il ping funge?
<K99Brain> dal client puoi pingare il server?
<cyberpork> allora il server sarebbe il pc che uso ora
<cyberpork> se qualcuno può farlo per me
<K99Brain> il server e quello che "riceve" la connessione
<K99Brain> tanto per semplificare
<cyberpork> si ok
<cyberpork> posso autopingarmi?
<K99Brain> si ma non è un test significativo
<K99Brain> prova il ping dal client al server
<K99Brain> dal pc controllore al pc controlato
<cyberpork> si
<cyberpork> ma dico il pc è lo stesso!
<cyberpork> non ho modo di farlo da un'altro pc
<K99Brain> ma scusa
<K99Brain> vuoi fare desktop remoto o no?
<cyberpork> si
<K99Brain> -.-
<cyberpork> allora sto impostando il pc come server
<K99Brain> e lo vuoi fare con un pc solo?
<cyberpork> appunto il pc da cui ti scrivo è qeullo
<K99Brain> ma che senso ha?
<cyberpork> no poi ho un'altro pc ma non qui
<cyberpork> aè....
<K99Brain> allora
<K99Brain> devi testare la connessione dal pc controllore al pc controllato
<cyberpork> ok
<cyberpork> allora ubuntu
<cyberpork> ha un'utility di desktop remoto
<cyberpork> e praticamente funziona in lan
<cyberpork> ma se provo a connettermi da fuori
<cyberpork> facendo ricorso ad un account dyndns
<cyberpork> non ci riesco
<cyberpork> ecco
<K99Brain> da fuori vuol dire che c'è un router di mezzo
<cyberpork> certo
<cyberpork> ho aperto la porta sul router
<K99Brain> e se il router non è impostato per forwardare le giuste porte o con un firewall che blocca...
<cyberpork> ho letto dal wiki quale era la porta del vnc
<K99Brain> ovvio che il desktop remoto non va
<cyberpork> e ho fatt l'instradamento al mio pc
<K99Brain> ecco
<K99Brain> sicuro di averlo fatto bene?
<cyberpork> il firewall ho aggiunto l'ecezione in entrata su quella porta
<K99Brain> è li il problema
<cyberpork> nel foward?
<K99Brain> o nel firewall
<K99Brain> ricontrolla
<K99Brain> i pacchtti vnc non passano
<K99Brain> prova il ping
<cyberpork> mi puoi seguire un attimo che non ho mai fatt una cosa del genere
<cyberpork> mi puoi fare il ping te?
<K99Brain> ma non avrebbe senso
<cyberpork> allora che devo fa
<cyberpork> spiegami ch so ignorante
<K99Brain> cyberpork, non mi risponde al ping, il tuo firewall filtra
<K99Brain> ma ho pingato il tuo router
<K99Brain> non il tuo pc
<cyberpork> aspè
<cyberpork> ci sei?
<cyberpork> prova a pingare prova5.dyndns.org
<K99Brain> e uguale
<cyberpork> ...
<K99Brain> non c'entra nulla il dyndns
<cyberpork> e il problema dove è?
<cyberpork> il firewall con firestarter
<K99Brain> il firewall
<K99Brain> filtra il ping
<K99Brain> e probabilmente anche il protocollo vnc
<cyberpork> l'ho impostato
<cyberpork> come politica per il traffico in ingresso
<cyberpork> porta 5900
<cyberpork> everyone
<cyberpork> cosa ho sbagliato?
<cyberpork> nel servizio di desktop remoto di ubuntu
<cyberpork> porta controllo di connettività
<cyberpork> e mi dice che il pc è raggiungibile all'ip
<K99Brain> ok ma comunque il tuo indirizzo non risponde al ping
<cyberpork> :etcxxx:xx
<K99Brain> controlla se c'è qualche impostazione riguardo icmp
<cyberpork> e cosa posso fare per risolvere?
<cyberpork> dove?
<cyberpork> ecco mo ho riaperto il servizio di desktop remoto e mi è uscito Questo desktop è raggiungibile solamente dalla rete locale.
<K99Brain> cyberpork, dicono dalla regia: "togliere il firewall per fare le prove del cazzo"
<K99Brain> cyberpork, quando tutto è a posto senza firewall... lo riattivi
<K99Brain> e cerchi le giuste impostazioni li
<filo1234> scusa ma tu su quale ip della lan hai fatto il NAT?
<cyberpork> su quello di questa macchina
<cyberpork> ho impostato l'ip manualmente
<filo1234> e come sorgente? tutti gli ip?
<cyberpork> credo di si
<cyberpork> mi chiedeva solo ò'ip del server
<filo1234> quella è la destinazione
<filo1234> che router hai?
<cyberpork> d-link
<cyberpork> dell'infostrada
<K99Brain> si comunque è li il problema... trovare il giusto settaggio del router
<filo1234> disabilita il firewall
<cyberpork> ok allora firewall disabilitato
<cyberpork> sul router ho fatto questo
<cyberpork> impostato il servizio dyndns
<K99Brain> lascia stare il dyndns... usa gli ip per adesso
<cyberpork> port fowarding sulla 5900 ( porta del vnc )
<cyberpork> e ho fatt una reservation sul ip
<cyberpork> che uso con questo pc
<filo1234> non è che abbia qualche firewall pure su Ubuntu?
<cyberpork> e da qui ho impostato 'ip manualmente
<cyberpork> qui ho disattivato il firewall tramite firestarter
<filo1234> sudo iptables -L  metti su pastebin
<filo1234> www.paste.ubuntu.com
<filo1234> http://paste.ubuntu.com
<cyberpork> ?
<filo1234> sudo iptables -L  metti su pastebin
<filo1234> da terminale dai quel comando
<cyberpork> http://paste.ubuntu.com/691120/
<cyberpork> fatto
<cyberpork> non si apriva il link al paste.ubuntu
<filo1234> hai riavviato il router?
<cyberpork> onestamente non ricordo.....
<filo1234> prova
<cyberpork> ok a tra 1 min
<cyberpork> eccomi
<filo1234> cyberpork: il NAT non va bene
<filo1234> cyberpork: sicuro di aver messo l'ip giusto?
<filo1234> e che il pc abbia questo ip?
<cyberpork> ip locale sicuro
<K99Brain> e che il server vnc sia in ascolto?
<K99Brain> su rete locale tutto va bene?
<cyberpork> andava bene oggi pom
<cyberpork> ora sembra di no
<cyberpork> infatti esce:Questo desktop è raggiungibile solamente dalla rete locale. Altre persone possono accedere a questo computer usando l'indirizzo localhost.
<cyberpork> mmm
<cyberpork> oggi mi compariva il nome del pc
<cyberpork> e mi potevo autoconnettere
<cyberpork> ora niente................
<cyberpork> ma che può essere mai!?!?
<cyberpork> possibile mai che ora non esco più neanche nella rete local!?!?!?!
<K99Brain> cyberpork, sistema > preferenze > desktop remoto
<K99Brain> ricontrolla le impostazioni li
<K99Brain> poi riprova su rete locale
<K99Brain> almeno questo deve andare
<cyberpork> scusa ma le impostazioni sono 3 spunte
<cyberpork> ecco ho tolto la spunta a configura automaticamente le impostazioni
<cyberpork> ed è tornat l'ip come prima
<cyberpork> ma sul visualizzatore di desk remoti non compare niente
<cyberpork> nelle impostazioni di desktop remoto mi esce :Altre persone possono accedere a questo computer usando l'indirizzo 151.73.81.21.
<K99Brain> che poi è quello del tuo rouer
<K99Brain> giusto?
<cyberpork> si
<cyberpork> giustissimo
<cyberpork> il firewall è fermo
<cyberpork> e il nat è quello che ho detto prima
<K99Brain> eh boh
<K99Brain> non mi viene in mente quale può essere il problema, allora... se il nat è giusto
<cyberpork> a me sembra giusto se vuoi ti ripeto
<cyberpork> cosa ho impostato nel router
<cyberpork> ripeto che non ho esperienza in mertio
<K99Brain> in realtà poca anche io
<cyberpork> ed è facile che sbagli
#ubuntu-it 2011-09-17
<glpiana> ola
<Steeler> si può eliminare e poi reistallare firefox ?
<enzotib> Steeler, hai provato, magari simulando la rimozione?
<Steeler> enzotib, no, ma si comporta strano, non mi autocompleta i segnalibri, si blocca, è lento.
<kuix> ragazzi come aggiornao alla beta?
<glpiana> !beta | kuix
<glpiana> mmm...
<glpiana> !beta | kuix
<ubottu-it> kuix: se non sai risolvere da solo i problemi o non sai riconoscere i bug, non usare una versione alpha o beta. Per discussioni e supporto alle versioni in sviluppo /join #ubuntu-it+1
<glpiana> ecco :)
<glpiana> kuix, passa sull'altro canale
<kuix> glpiana, a che punto si trova la beta? inizia a fungere benone?
<Devidino> kuix, ti ha appena detto di andare sull'altro canale
<joshuak> salve a tutti
<joshuak> sapete come è possibile visualizzare le pass degli account registrati su empathy?
<cyberpork> qualcuno sa spiegarmi cos'è il protocollo ICMP e perchè firestarter blocca alcune connessioni di questo tipo?
<joshuak> nessuno sa come visualizzare le pass in empathy?
<joshuak> o come salvare gli account?
<fili> come si installa ffmpeg?
<ale_> salve a atutti
<ale_> io avrei bisogno di installare java su firefox 2.6
<ale_> perchè sto usando un sito e mi richiede l'installazione di java
<joshuak> fili si installa da riga di comando o anche dal software centre
<ale_> qualcuno mi potrebbe aiutare
<bobbybong> gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg
<ale_> io sono andato sul sito http://www.java.com/en/download/linux_manual.jsp?locale=en
<ale_> mi son scaricato il primo file
<bobbybong> ale sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin
<ale_> però dopo non sò come fare
<joshuak> da riga di comando: apt-get install ffmpeg
<bobbybong> gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg
<ale_> ma è 100mg di installazione
<joshuak> oppure puoi installare ubuntu restreact pack
<Devidino> ale_, 100Mb e allora?:)
<joshuak> c'è un'anima pia che mi aiuta con emphaty?
<ale_> mi è uscito la configurazione a pacchetto
<Devidino> ale_,  dovrebbe fare tutto da solo aspetta
<Devidino> joshuak,  esponi il problema
<joshuak> vorrei conoscere le pass salvate
<joshuak> devo formattare la macchina e vorrei salvare gli account
<Devidino> !chat | joshuak
<ubottu-it> joshuak: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<ubot-it> joshuak: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<joshuak> empathy non è supporto per ubuntu?
<fili> da riga di comando non funziona
<joshuak> che errore da
<joshuak> (ovviamente devi darla con sudo)
<fili> non si riesce ad aprire
<fili> non c'è un'interfaccia grafica?
<joshuak> qual'è l'errore?
<joshuak> puoi cmq provare col software centre
<fili> ho provato col software center
<fili> ma non si riesce ad aprire
<fili> c'è solo il plugin su ubuntu software center
<bobbybong> ffmpeg è una libreria
<fili> come si apre il programma?
<fili> non c'è un'interfaccia grafica come avidemux?
<bobbybong> non è un  programma è usata  da altri programmi
<fili> ad esempio da quali altri programmi è usata?
<bobbybong> quelli che riproducono video
<joshuak> pochi giorni fa facendo una ricerca su google ho trovato un programma su ubuntu che gestisce ffmpeg
<fili> che programma è?
<joshuak> in particolare per la conversione dei formati audio
<fili> avidemux non gestisce ffmpeg
<joshuak> ma non ricordo il nome esatto cmq se cerchi ffmpeg ubuntu  lo trovi nei primi risultati
<bobbybong> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<ubottu-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Driza_manuber> ciao a tutti, ho installato debian, e adesso all'avvio mi parte il suo grub, come posso far partire quello di ubuntu?
<kajino> ragazzi come faccio a mass renemare un casino di file per metterci il  punto . avanti al nome?
<siganderson> kajino_,  for i in * ; do mv "$i" ".$i"; done;
<kajino_> si ma mi tornava utile un applicazione o uno script per farlo click and go.
<siganderson> ah allora non lo so, so solo che c'è XD
<kajino_> pyrenamer :D potentissimo
<siganderson> :)
<Steeler> !chat
<ubottu-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<dianarc> ciao
<dianarc> a chi posso segnalare una pagina del wiki non corretta
<ale_> salve a tutti
<ale_> io avrei un problema con la visualizzazione delle cartelle
<ale_> praticamente non so cosa sia sucesso ma mi apre le cartelle con dolphin
<ale_> io vorrei che si aprissero normarlmente
<ale_> cosa devrei fare?
<ale_> qualcuno mi potrebbe aiutare?
<Brutus-> ale_, prova dal file manager tasto dx su una cartella > apri con > file browser
<Brutus-> se non erro dopo dovrebbe ricordare la scelta
<ale_> no riesco ad aprirlo con il file manager
<Brutus-> dolphin che cosa è^
<Brutus-> ?
<ale_> e che ne sò
<ale_> dovrei ripristinarlo alla visualizzazione con file manager
<davide_> ciao come la va........
<davide_> vado......scusate;)
<Steeler> non so più che fare con la compressione dei file, tutte incompatibli con win :)
<Steeler> :(
<neramarea> salve. uso ubuntu in dual con 7. dopo aver accidentalmente chiuso il "coperchio" del notebook, al riavvio mi lampeggiano le spie blocnum e capslock, e si impalla lì. è un kernel panic? come risolvo?
<ugone> Steeler, ma cliccare sulla cartella con il destro, scegliere comprimi e poi mettere zip non te lo fa compatibile?
<Steeler> ugone, rar, zip, 7zip mai. Sempre la stessa storia !
<ugone> fammi capire
<ugone> prendi unaa cartella con dentro qualcosa la comprimi come zip e win non te la apre?
<claudioveneziano> ciao a tutti
<Steeler> ugone, non viene aperta dai miei amici win.
<Brutus-> La mia scheda wireless è hard blocked perchè, penso, non funziona la combinazione di tasti per attivare il wifi. Vorrei inviare un messaggio di abilitazione alla mia scheda wireless attraverso dbus. Ho visto che ci sono alcuni tool da riga di comando disponibili per questo, come di dbus-send ecc.. Ma non conosco il path dellinterfaccia della scheda o dell'oggetto o cose simili. Qualcuno sa come si usano questi tool o può aiutarmi in quache modo? Graz
<Brutus-> ie
<remix_tj> Brutus-: credo che per la scheda wireless il tool più appropriato sia rfkill
<nicotano> salve
<remix_tj> Steeler: visto il tuo problema ti assicuro che se fai uno zip si apre su windows. Sono i tuoi amici casomai che hanno problemi o ci sono dei problemi durante l'invio
<remix_tj> perche' io faccio Zip con linux, li modifico con mac os e li apro con windows e non ho proprio nessun tipo di problema
<Steeler> remix_tj, http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php/topic,469930.0.html
<Brutus-> remix_tj, secondo te non ho già provato con quello :D
<Brutus-> prima di ridurmi a questo casino
<Brutus-> ciao nicotano
<nicotano> ciao Brutus-
<siganderson> Brutus-, la combinazione di tasti dovrebbe funzionare pure (e sopratutto) quando la scheda è hard blocked
<remix_tj> Brutus-: non ho proprio idea allora :-)
<remix_tj> Steeler: beh, ho letto tutti i post e nessuno ha problemi, sei l'unico
<remix_tj> ma fai degli zip con password?
<remix_tj> i tuoi amici che tool usano?
<Brutus-> siganderson, l'implicazione è a senso unico : tasti non funzionano -> scheda non abilitabile. Non viceversa
<Steeler> remix_tj, esatto, vorrà dire che i miei amici win si mettono linux e si mettono dropbox.
<remix_tj> beh
<Steeler> remix_tj, useranno winrar craccato.
<drugantibus> ciao a tutti una domanda....sto cercando di installare android sul mio cellulare....ma la micro sd che filesystem deve avere..?
<remix_tj> Steeler: ma è irrilevante se craccato
<remix_tj> !chat | drugantibus
<ubot-it> drugantibus: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<ubottu-it> drugantibus: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Steeler> remix_tj, il fatto è che non si apre, dake.
<Steeler> remix_tj, il fatto è che non si apre, daje.
<remix_tj> Steeler: prova a passarmene uno, io sono su mac os
<Brutus-> ieri non c'era un bot, oggi ce ne sono due
<remix_tj> vediamo se ci sono problemi
<drugantibus> ok
<remix_tj> Brutus-: eh si era incartato il server di ubot-it
<Steeler> remix_tj, ho formattato poco fa, non ho più il compattatore rar.
<remix_tj> Steeler: scusami, prova a fare uno zip normalissimo
<remix_tj> si deve scompattare
<Steeler> remix_tj, ma stai su linux ?
<remix_tj> no. sono su mac os
<remix_tj> pero' a lavoro ho linux e windows
<remix_tj> e ti assicuro che non ho mai incontrato nessun problema, neanche con i peggiori rar multipart zippati dentro a svariati zip con password
<remix_tj> ergo Steeler non me la racconti giusta.
<Steeler> remix_tj, il file con quale hanno avuto problemi i amici win, è un multipart
<remix_tj> tra l'altro
<remix_tj> non abbiamo nessun messaggio di errore di questi su windows
<remix_tj> quindi potrebbe esserci stato un errore di trasferimento o semplicemente hanno un programma che non va bene
<Steeler> remix_tj, come hai visto dal forum, non è la prima volta che mi succede.
<remix_tj> Steeler: ok, però restiamo sempre nelle stesse condizioni: solo tu hai il problema e lo hai solo con i tuoi amici
<remix_tj> quindi o il problema sei tu o sono loro
<Steeler> remix_tj, esatto, da oggi in poi, i miei amici che vogliono i miei file compressi, se li vengono a prendere a casa con la pen-drive.
<remix_tj> dovresti provare a dare a me il file che da problemi
<remix_tj> e vediamo se è un problema tuo o loro
<Steeler> si
<remix_tj> dai Steeler non fare il minchione, sii ragionevole.
<drugantibus> ok
<Driza_manuber> ciao a tutti, ho installato debian e adesso quando accendo il pc, mi carica il suo grub, come faccio a far partire quelllo di ubuntu?
<remix_tj> DeusEx: quello di debian l'ha sovrascritto
<remix_tj> Driza_manuber: quello di debian l'ha sovrascritto
<francesca> ciao a tutti..... qualsiasi filmato riproduco mi da i colori sbagliati  (con tutti i riproduttori)   aiuto
<remix_tj> colori sbagliati?
<remix_tj> cosa intendi?
<francesca> il rosso è blu e viceversa
<francesca> ma quelli in rete si vedono bene
<remix_tj> deve esserci un problema col filmato... hai provato con VLC?
<francesca> uso sempre quello,
<francesca> qualche idea?
<Holden> francesca, puoi fare farci vedere una schermata mentre riproduci un video?
<Holden> !image
<ubottu-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<francesca> ok un momento
<francesca> eccomi
<francesca> http://imagebin.org/172831
<francesca> holden, che ne pensi?
<Holden> francesca, dove hai preso quel video? da un cd?
<francesca> non è solo quello, qualsiasi video che riproduco esce con quei colori, che sia fatto col telefono che siano stati messi con chiavetta, anche se riproduco un film in divx, prima non lo faceva
<Holden> francesca, capita solo con vlc? hai provato totem?
<francesca> holden, ne ho provati 3 o 4 solita zuppa
<Holden> francesca, hmm... che versione di ubuntu hai?
<francesca> 11.04
<Holden> francesca, per caso hai notato che questo problema è apparso dopo qualche aggiornamento?
<francesca> holden, il fatto è che io sono Paolo e francesca è la mi cognata e non so cosa ha fatto lei, non lo sa neanche lei, ma probabilmente è successo dopo l'avanzamento
<remix_tj> uhm
<Holden> francesca, ah ecco...
<remix_tj> francesca: che scheda video hai?
<francesca> nvidia
<Holden> francesca, puoi installare mplayer? così facciamo una prova
<remix_tj> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5035483#post5035483
<remix_tj> prova gli ultimi due post
<remix_tj> parlano proprio di scheda nvidia
<francesca> ora provo
<remix_tj> oppure prova questo: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1158246
<remix_tj> comunque a quanto pare sembra essere un problema comune, su google ce ne sono un sacco di soluzioni
<Holden> remix_tj, anche se sono post vecchi...
<francesca> stessa zuppa mplayer
<remix_tj> Holden: questo non significa che il bug sia stato risolto
<Holden> remix_tj, già anche se sono passati 2 anni...probabilmente è un problema di driver
<Holden> francesca, no, un attimo dobbiamo avviare mplayer da terminale
<francesca> come
<Holden> francesca, prima prova:  mplayer -vo x11 video_da_riprodurre
<francesca> è un comando?
<francesca> perche non va
<Holden> francesca, si, da dare nel terminale
<francesca> comando non valido
<Holden> francesca, ovviamente al posto di video_da_riprodurre devi mettere il nome di un video che hai sull'hard disk
<Holden> francesca, ma... è installato mplayer?
<Holden> francesca, se non è installato, lancia:  sudo apt-get install mplayer
<francesca> si è installato e ho dato il comando(mplater -vo x11 bottiglia.mp4)
<Holden> mplayer, non mplater
<francesca> sorry
<Holden> francesca, inoltre il video bottiglia.mp4 è nella directory corrente?
<raffa> ciao a tutti
<raffa> ho bisogno di aiuto
<raffa> sto cercando di aprire un file video .264
<raffa> sono quelli della videosorveglianza
<raffa> ma nn ci riesco
<raffa> qualcuno mi sa aiutare???
<raffa> ????????????
<bobbybong> raffa, apri synaptic e in cerca metti .264
<raffa> ora provo
<Holden> raffa, aprilo con mplayer
<raffa> io ho provato vlc
<raffa> e ho installato i codec x264
<raffa> ora provo con mplayer
<raffa> lo devo scaricare
<Holden> raffa, non c'è bisogno di installare i codec, quella libreria serve solo quando vuoi comprimere dei video in x264
<raffa> xo se nn va con vlc credo che mi manchino i codec video
<raffa> ok ma nn li riconosce
<raffa> quindi avro bisogno di qualcosa che li supporti
<raffa> ora installo mplayer
<raffa> non funziaona
<raffa> mplayer lo apre ma si vede malissimo come faccio a convertirlo in avi???
<Holden> raffa, compilati ffmpeg, probabilmente ti serve una versione recente e magari riesci a vederlo
<raffa> lo scarico??
<raffa> ma nn è un mpeg
<raffa> ???
<Trim_> Ciao.
<pozzi0> ei ciao
<pozzi0> non mi funziona il debugger..qualcuno mi puoi aiutare?
<pozzi0> cioè il gdb
<pozzi0> una volta che creo il file sorgente apposta per lui
<pozzi0> poi provo a darglielo
<pozzi0> ma dice che non lo trova
<pozzi0> cioè il comando per creare il nuovo eseguibile è
<Brutus-> !chat | pozzi0
<ubot-it> pozzi0: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<ubottu-it> pozzi0: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<pozzi0> gcc -ggdb originale -o nomedelnuovo
<Brutus-> o prova il canale ##c++
<pozzi0> ma è il debugger di ubuntu
<pozzi0> va bene come vuoi
<pozzi0> non mi va in quel canale
<pozzi0> non so
<pozzi0> mi dice che non manda i messaggi
<Brutus-> devi registrare il nickname
<pozzi0> e poi
<pozzi0> è in inglese
<pozzi0> dai sto parlando
<pozzi0> del debugger di ubuntu
<pozzi0> potete anche darmi voi
<pozzi0> una mano
<FloodBotIt1> pozzi0: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<Damaskinos> Salve ho una stampante HP LaserJet 1005 per farla funzionare su ubuntu cosa devo fare
<Damaskinos> per il momento ho collegato la stampande tramite cavo usb
<jester-> Damaskinos: installa hplip-gui  vedi se te la installa
<Damaskinos> jester-: ma se faccio sistema amministrazione- driver aggiuntivi mi recupera il driver in automatico
<Damaskinos> ?
<jester-> Damaskinos: cen tra no driver aggiuntivi che le stampanti
<F_Apache_> g
<Damaskinos> jester-: boh con la tvtuner ho risolto così
<zul__> ciao a tgutti
<zul__> c-[ nesuno_
<zul__> c'è nuessuno?
<jester-> !nessuno |  zul__
<ubot-it> zul__: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<ubottu-it> zul__: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci sono utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<fede1989_> ciao a tutti sapete dirmi xche quando vado su aggiornamenti mi dice errore verificare la connessione?
<fede1989_> come potete vedere la connessione va.....
<zul__> no scusate pensavo avessi problemi di connessione tutto qui
<jester-> fede1989_: atri un terminale e dai sudo apt-get update
<jester-> apri*
<fede1989_> provo
<zul__> chi mi sa aiutare ad installare ruby 3.1 sulla mia macchina?
<fede1989_> jester sembra funzionare grazie mille
<mauy> scusate domanda stupida ho creato una partizione del disco chiamandola dati ma se cerco di fare tagli incolla o copia incolla non mi fa incollare in questa partizione dove sbaglio?
<d4vey> mauy, che filesystem hai usato per crearla?
<d4vey> cioè, che fs ha la partizione?
<d4vey> mauy, e dove è montata?
<mauy> ext 2
<d4vey> mauy, e dove è montata?
<mauy> dev7sda3
<mauy> dev/sda3
<d4vey> mmm... no, non è montata quindi... fai così metti su pastebin l'output del comando
<d4vey> df -h
<d4vey> !paste | mauy
<ubot-it> mauy: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ubottu-it> mauy: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<mauy> aspetta che rientro col pc del problema
<d4vey> ok
<mauy1> ok ci sono
<d4vey> bene
<d4vey> df -h
<d4vey> !paste | mauy1
<ubot-it> mauy1: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ubottu-it> mauy1: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<mauy1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/691655/
<d4vey> arrivo
<d4vey> ok
<d4vey> la tua home è?
<d4vey> /home/utente facciamo
<d4vey> vai in /media/dati
<d4vey> prendi un file a caso
<d4vey> e copialo da terminale con sudo
<d4vey> nella tua home e se dà errore postalo
<mauy1> aspetta in dati non ho nulla e poi non so fare nulla da terminale
<d4vey> mauy, quindi devi copiare IN dati?
<mauy1> esatto
<d4vey> ok apri un terminale
<mauy1> ok
<d4vey> gedit prova.txt
<d4vey> ti faccio creare un file che usiamo come prova
<d4vey> ti si apre gedit, salvalo anche vuoto e chiudi
<mauy1> dove lo salvo in dati?
<d4vey> no no tu salva
<d4vey> dovrebbe già salvarlo in home
<d4vey> e chiudi
<mauy1> ok fatto
<ichi> ciao a tutti, volevo sapere se è possibile cambiare il nome di una periferica wifi.. tipo da "wlan1" a "wlan2"
<d4vey> ora
<d4vey> ora sempre da terminale cp ./prova.txt /media/dati
<d4vey> mauy, se dà errore postalo
<mauy1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/691658/
<d4vey> ok, ora tanto per capire se è un problema di permessi dai questo
<d4vey> sudo cp ./prova.txt /media/dati
<d4vey> e se chiede una pwd
<d4vey> rimetti la tua anche se non compare nulla dai invio alla fine della pwd
<ichi> uee bella roxdragon !!!
<ichi> bella sanova
<roxdragon> ciao ichi
<ichi> roxdragon, sai per caso come fare a cambiare nome da "wlan1" a "wlan2" una periferica wifi?
<d4vey> mauy1, ?
<mauy1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/691662/
<ichi> a me serve che una dongle usb sia sempre e solo wlan1
<ichi> wifi, s'intende
<d4vey> mauy1, hai sbagliato a dare il comando
<d4vey> sudo cp ./prova.txt /media/dati
<roxdragon> ee?
<mauy1> non fa nulla
<d4vey> mauy1, perfetto
<d4vey> ora cd /media/dati
<d4vey> ls
<d4vey> e posti l'output (per sicurezza)
<mauy1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/691665/
<d4vey> mmm... mauy1: sudo su
<d4vey> e poi
<d4vey> cd /media/dati
<d4vey> poi: ls
<d4vey> e posti l'output
<mauy1> petta non ho capito
<d4vey> niente
<d4vey> dai questo:
<d4vey> sudo ls /media/dati
<d4vey> e posti l'output
<mauy1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/691667/
<d4vey> mauy1, no... allora dai questi comandi in serie
<d4vey> sudo su (e, se la chiede, metti la pwd)
<d4vey> cd /media/dati
<d4vey> ls
<d4vey> e posti l'output
<d4vey> ci siamo quasi eh...
<mauy1> io posto ma mi sa che ho sbagliato di nuovo
<mauy1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/691669/
<d4vey> mauy1, no no non hai sbagliato... ma non capisco come mai non veda la dir.
<d4vey> ora prova a dare nuovamente
<d4vey> df
<d4vey> e poi fdisk -l
<d4vey> e posti tutto
<mauy1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/691671/
<d4vey> mmmmmmmmmmm... che nervi
<d4vey> cd /media/Dati
<d4vey> con la D maiuscola... :é
<d4vey> :P
<d4vey> e poi ls
<d4vey> e posti
<mauy1> scusa non ci ho pensato
<d4vey> eheh... tranqui
<mauy1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/691677/
<d4vey> ok... ora in sequenza:
<d4vey> exit
<d4vey> cd
<d4vey> cp ./prova.txt /media/Dati
<d4vey> cd /media/Dati
<d4vey> ls
<mauy1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/691680/
<d4vey> ok
<d4vey> ora: gksu gedit /etc/fstab
<d4vey> e, lascialo aperto, ma posta il contenuto
<mauy1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/691683/
<d4vey> ma... la /dev/sda3 l'hai montata tu?
<d4vey> con comandi?
<mauy1> no da unity su home e poi doppio Click su Dati
<mauy1> questa partizione l'ho creata con la live e gparted riducendo il disco principale e creando questa nuova partizione
<corrado> salve
<d4vey> mauy1, prova a dare
<d4vey> ls -l /media
<mauy1> non fa nulla ma ho ancora aperto fstab
<d4vey> chiudilo
<d4vey> e ridai il comando
<mauy1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/691686/
<d4vey> mauy1, allora...
<d4vey> ti dico quale è il problema
<mauy1> vai
<d4vey> tu non sei il proprietario di quella directory
<d4vey> e ti è solo permesso di leggerla
<mauy1> e chi è
<mauy1> ???
<d4vey> è root, l'amministratore
<d4vey> tu puoi agire in questo modo
<mauy1> come mai
<d4vey> è sempre così quando si montano nuove partizioni
<d4vey> o copiare e modificare la directory come amministratore
<mauy1> o
<d4vey> provare a modificare il proprietario della dir
<d4vey> io però ora devo andare, posso dirti come agire nel primo modo che è molto veloce
<mauy1> domanda ma se elimino la partizione e la ricreo puo funzionare
<d4vey> nel caso chiedi in futuro per il primo
<d4vey> mauy, no
<d4vey> dovrai cmq rimetterci mano poi
<mauy1> sbatta
<d4vey> eh?!
<mauy1> è uno sbattimento e visto che devo andare pure io ci ripenso lunedi
<mauy1> grazie mille per l'aiuto e scusa l'ignoranza
<Brutus-> mauy1, basta che modifichi il proprietario della dir o usi il comando sudo per copiare i files, come ha detto d4vey . Che ci vuole?
<d4vey> si appunto
<Brutus-> :)
<d4vey> nulla di troppo complicato
<mauy1> se mi sapete spiegare come modificare il prpprietario sono contento
<d4vey> sempre da terminale
<mauy1> ok
<d4vey> sudo chown pc48:pc48 /media/Dati
<fester-> Hola
<d4vey> e poi prova a copiare come faresti normalmente e dimmi se funge
<mauy1> si funge
<Brutus-> è arrivato il cugino di jester- aha hahahah ah h
<fester-> Vorrei togliere dal boot i tty23456 , non trovo il file inittab, giustamente perche' ubuntu non va con init, come faccio?
<d4vey> bene
<d4vey> buona serata a tutti!
<mauy1> la dir lost e found devo tenermela
<Brutus-> ciao d4vey
<mauy1> ciao grazie
<d4vey> prego!
<d4vey> ciao Brutus- ;) leggi anche di là ;)
<mauy1> brutus scusa ma la dir lost+found devo tenermela o posso eliminarla
<Brutus-> mauy, se ti da fastidio toglila
<Brutus-> fester-, quel tty23456 è un modulo del kernel?
<mauy1> ok ma non sono il prprietario il proprietario è root
<Brutus-> mauy1, quando vuoi eseguire un comando come root anteponi la parola sudo al comando.
<mauy> ok mi spieghi il comando per cancellare la dir
<Brutus-> rm -rIv nomedir
<Brutus-> magari leggi il man di rm (comando man rm)
<fester-> Brutus-: io intendevo tty2, tty3,ecc cioe' le console virtuali
<fester-> sembrerebbe che sia possibile commentare all'interno dei conf tty* dentro /etc/init
<fester-> probabilmente la riga exec
<fester-> però non ne sono sicuro..
<mauy1> ok grazie sono riuscito a fare tutto quello che volevo vi ringrazio
<alibaba> desideravo aiuto nell'installazione che va regolarmente in crash, qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<bobbybong> alibaba, la live si avvia?
<alibaba> parte per qualche secondo poi si blocca tutto con schermo nero
<alibaba> devo precisare che siamo nel laboratorio di una scuola, se usa EDUKnoppix live funziona tutto regolarmente
<bobbybong> eduknoppix è dell'età della pietra
<alibaba> eh lo so e che ci posso fare!
<bobbybong> alibaba, scaica la 10.04 che è lts
<alibaba> ora volevo far passare a SO più recenti l'intera scuola
<bobbybong> scarica
<alibaba> ho realizzato la la con circa 90 macchine
<alibaba> due server con UBUNTU SERVER
<bobbybong> alibaba, c'è anche edubuntu
<bobbybong> simile a eduknoppix
<alibaba> io ho tentato di usare la Uuntu 11.04 alternate ma anche con questa si inceppa
<alibaba> si certo c'è edubuntu ma se non riesco a montarla è frustrante
<bobbybong> alibaba, è la 11.04 che è schizzinosa
<alibaba> devo dire che le macchine che ho sono 'strane'
<bobbybong> scarica LTS e vedi che funziona
<bobbybong> !lts
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'lts'
<ubottu-it> Factoid 'lts' not found
<alibaba> Aaaaaa! la 11.04 è schizzinosa? meglio la 10.04? provo con quelle
<alibaba> va bene allora provo con la 10.04 LTS e magari vi faccio sapere. volevo solo dire che le macchine sono Asem con 256 MbB di memoria, ed hanno un disco di ripristino che rimonta WinXP Pro, se metto quel disco riparto bene, ma non voglio più farlo
<alibaba> se può essere interessante la macchine Asem hanno una scheda madre con questa sigla P4S533 SiS(?)
<alibaba> Grazie per l'aiuto da lunedì riprovo, e se vinco questa battaglia ..... un'altro pezzo di Italia parteciperà alla festa. Grazie
<alibaba> grazie ancora e "Forza e Coraggio"!!
<sacarde> ciao
<sacarde> avete guide da suggerirmi riguardo ibernaz/suspend in ubuntu?
<dem> buonasera. come installo un sistema operativo su cd rom e il fil e .nrg?
<Brutus-> !chat | dem
<ubot-it> dem: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<ubottu-it> dem: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<sacarde> avete guide da suggerirmi riguardo ibernaz/suspend in ubuntu?
<enzotib> !ibernazione
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'ibernazione'
<ubottu-it> Factoid 'ibernazione' not found
<salva> salve ho un piccolo problema con kubuntu 11.4
<salva> ce qualcuno che puo darmi una mano?
<maxcat> buona sera a tutti
<maxcat> ho bisogno di un aiutino riguardo ubuntu one
<Brutus-> !bot
<ubottu-it> descrizione comandi: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/UbotIt ; voci presenti nel database: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/UbotIt/Voci ; richiedere aggiunta voci: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/UbotIt/DaAggiungere
<ubot-it> descrizione comandi: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/UbotIt ; voci presenti nel database: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/UbotIt/Voci ; richiedere aggiunta voci: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/UbotIt/DaAggiungere
<Brutus-> maxcat, quale sarebbe la domanda?
<maxcat> dovrei salvare alcuni file da utilizzare su altri pc e vorrei utilizzare ubuntu one ma non lo mai usato
<Brutus-> maxcat, devi crearti una account. Lo puoi fare dal sito di ubuntu one oppure direttamente usando il software da ubuntu. Poi accedi ad ubuntu one da ubuntu loggandoti dove necessario. Infine viene creata una cartella sincronizzata su ubuntu denominata ubuntu dove i file inseriti in essa saranno copiati online nella parte di server a te riservata
<Brutus-> *la cartella si chiama ubuntu one
<Brutus-> e si trova in ~
<maxcat> la cartella lo trovata
<maxcat> ma non trovo l'applicazione
<Brutus-> maxcat, se hai ubuntu 11.04 la trovi da unity digitando ubuntu one
<maxcat> no io utilizzo 10.10
<Brutus-> maxcat, penso tu possa installarla, se hai aggiornato i repo
<maxcat> l'ho trovato in sistema / preferenze
<maxcat> si è aperta la finestra di ubuntu one preferenze
<maxcat> ed ora come lo uso?
<Brutus-> se sono le preferenze non è il programma ma le preferenze
<Brutus-> maxcat, da terminale: ubuntuone-control-panel-gtk
<Brutus-> !ubuntuone | maxcat
<ubot-it> maxcat: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne
<ubottu-it> maxcat: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne
<maxcat> da terminale comando non trovato
<Brutus-> dunque non è installato
<Bucky> ciao, una cosa veloce veloce: per dare i permessi ad un hdd esterno il comando è sudo chmod 777 /media/myHDD ?
<Bucky> poi i permessi verranno applicati ricorsivamente anche alle sottocartelle che vado a creare?
<Brutus-> Bucky, si. No.
<Bucky> Brutus-: quindi devo dare un -r dopo chmod?
<Brutus-> con quel comando, però, dai i ppermessi di lettura scrittura ed esecuzione a tutto il mondo
<Bucky> 776?
<Brutus-> Bucky, se vuoi modificare preventivamente i permessi dei file e cartelle che creerai devi modificare l'umask .
<Bucky> e come si fa?
<Bucky> non posso cambiare il proprietario di un file?
<Brutus-> Usa il comando umask. Leggi il man di umask. Comando man umask
<Brutus-> Bucky, per cambiare il proprietario di un file usa chown
<Brutus-> chown nomeproprietario nomefile
<gianlinux> Salve ho un problema con il sito test.ngi.it , non mi permette di verificare il firewall, la latenza e il jitter ma solo la velocità di connessione. La macchina java funziona ed è quella proprietaria (più stabile).
<Bucky> Brutus-: grazie, fatto
<Brutus-> bene
<Brutus-> Bucky, Spero tu abbia letto il man di umask....Hihihi
<gianlinux> scusate adesso ha ripreso a funzionare, probabilmente era un problema temporaneo.... comunque grazie per il mancato interessamento
<Bucky> Brutus-: ovvio che no! ormai ho risolto il problema. solo per curiosità: qual'è la funzionalità generale di umask?
<Bucky> ;-)
<Brutus-> Bucky, set file mode creation mask
<maxcat> ringrazio tutti con un po' di smanettamento ho risolto
<maxcat> sono riuscito ad utilizzare ubuntu one
<Bucky> Brutus-: se ho capito bene umask è preventivo e di negazione, mentre chmod è conseguente e di aggiunta!
<Brutus-> Bucky, no. Non conosco tutte le differenze ma, umask modifica i permessi con cui un utente crea i file. Mentre chmod MODIFICA i permessi di un file già esistente.
<youssef_> ciao
<youssef_> !list
<ubot-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<ubottu-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<Brutus-> lol
<Brutus-> youssef_, vuoi scaricare una distribuzione di ubuntu?
<Bucky> ho sentito che per avere un sistema più reattivo bisogna installarlo nei primi settori dell'hdd. la differenza è percepibile?
<youssef_> ciao
<youssef_> ho gia ubuntu
<youssef_> voglio imparare a usare xchat
<youssef_> come si viene a conoscenza dei canali
<youssef_> cioè i nomi dei canali per scaricare
<Brutus-> youssef_, se vuoi parlare di queste cose entra nel canale ubuntu-it-chat
<salvatore> E: cups: il sottoprocesso vecchio script di post-installation ha restituito lo stato di errore 1
<salvatore> aiuto!
<youssef_> !guida
<ubottu-it> guida is http://help.ubuntu-it.org
<ubot-it> guida is http://help.ubuntu-it.org
<youssef_> !help
<ptux> buonasera a tutti.
<salvatore> buonasera
<salvatore> non riesco a reinstallare cups, chi mi da una mano please!
<Brutus-> salvatore, sudo apt-get install --reinstall cups
<salvatore> nn me lo fa fare
<salvatore> è questo il problema
<Brutus-> salvatore, che errore da?
<salvatore> ecco l'errore E: cups: il sottoprocesso vecchio script di post-installation ha restituito lo stato di errore 1
<ptux> ma cups è installato?
<salvatore> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<salvatore> si lo era
<Brutus-> salvatore, posso consigliarti di rimuovere cups e tutte le configurazioni e poi reinstallarlo.
<salvatore> poi si è corrotto dopo un aggiornamento!
<ptux> e allora sudo apt-get install cups (senza --reinstall)
<ptux> e allora rimuovi e poi reinstalla.
<salvatore> rimosso, ma non reinstalla
<Brutus-> usa purge
<salvatore> provo con purge
<Brutus-> sudo apt-get purge
<salvatore> sisi
<salvatore> nn ci avevo pensato
<salvatore> xD
<salvatore> niente
<salvatore> dpkg: errore nell'elaborare cups-driver-gutenprint (--configure):
<Brutus-> durante il purge?
<salvatore> no durante l'installazione di cups dopo il purge!
<salvatore> dopo apt-get --purge cups, apt-get install cups
<salvatore> *remove
<salvatore> non capisco perchè non me lo fa installare
<Brutus-> dopo i due punti cosa è scritto?
<salvatore>  cups-driver-gutenprint dipende da cups (>= 1.3.0), ma:
<salvatore>   Il pacchetto cups non è ancora configurato.
<salvatore> questo
<salvatore> se vuoi ti posso postare tutto su paste
<Brutus-> ma si
<salvatore> com'èra il sito?
<salvatore> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ubottu-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<salvatore> Brutus-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/691836/
<Brutus-> salvatore, sembra che cups non sia stato rimosso perchè inizialmente dice che è alla versione più recente
<Brutus-> infatti dice che 2 package non sono completamente installati o rimossi
<Brutus-> quante volte hai provato a installarlo? w?
<Brutus-> 2?
<salvatore> e come faccio a capire quali devo rimuovere?
<salvatore> perchè cups è disinstallato saranno dipendenze!
<ptux> salvatore, in realtà dall'output che posti ci sono problemi di dipendenzze...
<salvatore> e come risolvo?
<Brutus-> salvatore, farei un autoremove e un check
<Brutus-> tanto non fanno male
<ptux> io proverei a dare un sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get remove --purge cups.
<salvatore> o
<salvatore> ok
<salvatore> cmq se fò il comando locate cups spunta na marea di cose, non dovrebbe essere vuoto? visto che cups è disinstallato?
<salvatore> niente da fare fatto è non lo fa installare
<ptux> il fatto è che non è disinstallato (non correttamente, almeno)
<salvatore> il problema è che non so capire quale dipendenza è ancora installata!
<salvatore> dovrei capire qual'è disistallarla e reinstallare cups
<ptux> hai provato a fare un update di apt-get? almeno vedi se ti fixa le dipendenze..
<salvatore> si
<salvatore> nn ha fatto nulla
<ptux> oppure vedi da synaptic se ti segnalasse qualche pacchetto corrotto..
<salvatore> provo
<salvatore> non ne segnala
<salvatore> mi segnala cups come aggiornamento
<salvatore> ma nn lo fa fare
<salvatore> E: cups: il sottoprocesso vecchio script di post-installation ha restituito lo stato di errore 1
<salvatore> E: cups-driver-gutenprint: problemi con le dipendenze - lasciato non configurato
<Carlin0> salvatore, sudo apt-get install -f
<salvatore> ok
<salvatore> Carlin0, http://paste.ubuntu.com/691846/
<Carlin0> come prima ...
<salvatore> esattamente
<ptux> mmh ma cups-driver-gutenprint è installato? nel caso rimuovilo..
<salvatore> non capisco nulla
<salvatore> ok mo vedo
<salvatore> rimosso
<salvatore> errore
<salvatore> nella rimozione
<salvatore> lo stesso
<salvatore> guarda qua, http://paste.ubuntu.com/691848/
<salvatore> Carlin0, ptux, è strano
<Carlin0> salvatore, prova questo → sudo dpkg --configure -a
<salvatore> ok
<salvatore> Carlin0, http://paste.ubuntu.com/691850/
<salvatore> sempre la stessa identica cosa, ma che vuoleP=
<salvatore> ?
<Carlin0> strano si ...
<Brutus-> provare a ravviare ? :)
<Brutus-> *riavviare
<Carlin0> salvatore, hai installato con wubi per caso ?
<salvatore> nono
<salvatore> guarda questo
<salvatore> salvatore@The-WaLL:~$ updatedb
<salvatore> updatedb: impossibile aprire un file temporaneo per `/var/lib/mlocate/mlocate.db'
<Carlin0> hai fatto avanzamenti di versione ?
<salvatore> no è un aggiornamento che l'ha incasinato credo
<salvatore> ho il natty installato regolarmente, non ho avanzato
<Carlin0> boh proverei il tool ripara pacchetti da recovery mode anche se +o- è uguale ai comandi che ti ho fatto dare prima , per il resto ho finito le idee
<salvatore> ma che intenti il janitor per caso?
<salvatore> quel coso è una chiavica
<Carlin0> computer janitor se non lo conosci può far danni ... vedi tu
<ptux> salvatore, forse ho trovato qlc che faccia al caso tuo nel forum di  ubuntu-it (http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php/topic,394840.msg3067837.html#msg3067837), in particolare si tratta di un link ad una discussione in inglese (http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/%5Bsolved%5D-root-unable-to-chmod-chown-or-operate-on-specific-file-752894/). vedi.
<ptux> io sono basso di batteria e devo staccare.
<salvatore> ptux grazie ora vedo
<ptux> ciao a tutti.
<salvatore> Carlin0, ho disinstallato janitor perchè lo trovo inutikle
<Carlin0> inutile non è ... è valido per togliere le dipendenze dopo disinstallato un programma , ma alle volte fa danni
<salvatore> ma perchè non usare il comando apt-get --purge remove o apt-get --purge autoremove?
<salvatore> per questo lo trovo inutile
<salvatore> non capisco questa prassi: E: cups: il sottoprocesso vecchio script di post-installation ha restituito lo stato di errore 1
<salvatore> ma che significa
<Carlin0> buh è fuori dalla mia portata ...
<salvatore> anche dalla mia
<Brutus-> Arrivedoci
<salvatore> per questo so quì
<salvatore> ma ci sono altri canali di aiuto?
<Carlin0> questo è il canale di supporto ... solo che è sabato sera ...
<Carlin0> c'è il forum
<salvatore> già dannazione, e devo stampare
<Carlin0> !forum
<ubot-it> forum is http://forum.ubuntu-it.org
<ubottu-it> forum is http://forum.ubuntu-it.org
<salvatore> si ma è lento
<Carlin0> magari cerchi e trovi la soluzione senza chiedere
<salvatore> mi sa che dovrò stampare dal notebook per sta sera
<Carlin0> buttando in ricerca l'errore
<salvatore> ho provato su google ma riportano altri casi
<salvatore> Carlin0, la cosa che mi fa incazzare è che utilizzo solo aggiornamenti importanti e raccomandati
<salvatore> non quelli proposti, ne non supportati, proprio per evitare questa merda
<Carlin0> capita ... io per prudenza mi sono fermato a lucid come SO per tutti i giorni
<salvatore> io amo KARMIC
<salvatore> ma non è + supportato
<salvatore> dopo kamic sta decadendo
<Carlin0> Karmic il mio hardware non la digeriva
<salvatore> io ci andavo da dio
<salvatore> dopo karmic solo problemi
<salvatore> poi sta cosa di unity che schifo
<salvatore> ma perchè peggiorano?
<Carlin0> salvatore, è questione di opinioni ad alcuni unity piace
<Carlin0> dalla 11.10 gnome classic non ci sarà +
<salvatore> bisogna vedere se è la maggioranza
<salvatore> come no, io ho visto di si
<Carlin0> passa in chat va che non vorrei che si incaXXassero :P
<Carlin0> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<ubottu-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<salvatore> yvesBsAs,  che mi sai dare na mano con cups?
<salvatore> yvesBsAs,  che mi sai dare na mano con cups?
<yvesBsAs> cosa in particolare?
<salvatore> guarda che errore
<Carlin0> http://paste.ubuntu.com/691848/
<Carlin0> l'errore è questo
<salvatore> Carlin0, grazie
<Carlin0> ha un pacchetto impallato
<salvatore> attempt,  ciao
<Carlin0> http://paste.ubuntu.com/691850/ http://paste.ubuntu.com/691846/
<yvesBsAs> salvatore: come mai sei loggato come root?
<salvatore> nn sono loggato come root
<salvatore> sudo su
<salvatore> me rompo a fare sudo sempre
<Carlin0> mi sa che ha dato root come nome alla macchina lol
<salvatore> nono
<salvatore> sudo su
<salvatore> il problema è sempre quello come risolvo sto dannatissimo problema
<Carlin0> capì
<yvesBsAs> root@The-WaLL:/home/salvatore#
<salvatore> the-wall è il nome della shell
<salvatore> cmq
<yvesBsAs> quello ha eseguito l'accesso grafico come root..
<salvatore> come risolvo cristo?
<salvatore> ancora
<salvatore> yvesBsAs,  sudo su
<salvatore> attempt, tu nn puoi dirmi niente a riguardo?
<yvesBsAs> no, scusa, se fosse sudo su dovresti vedere un salvatore@The-WaLL #
<attempt> su cups no.
<Carlin0> se fai sudo su è come sudo -s
<Carlin0> diventi root
<salvatore> esatto
<salvatore> così posso fa tutto senza sudo prima
<salvatore> xD
<salvatore> bello no?
<salvatore> ci concentriamo sul mio errore cribio
<Carlin0> però davi sudo lo stesso :P
<yvesBsAs> si si, ma ora fai exit
<yvesBsAs> almeno non distruggiamo file della tua home, nei permessi
<salvatore> Carlin0, owio ma na volta sola è meglio di 41453132132135
<yvesBsAs> se fai tutto come utente root, dopo non piangere se non ti funziona più una cippa
<salvatore> non è quello che me l'ha rotto credimi
<salvatore> yvesBsAs, E: cups: il sottoprocesso vecchio script di post-installation ha restituito lo stato di errore 1
<salvatore> questo è l'errore
<salvatore> ma che cacchio significa
<yvesBsAs> attempt: http://paste.ubuntu.com/691872/
<yvesBsAs> scusate, sbagliato finestra :(
<salvatore> mi sa che sta sera nessuno è a questo livello
<yvesBsAs> salvatore: fai exit, e fammi vedere cosa dice il terminale come nome utente @ host
<salvatore> ok
<salvatore> se ci tieni
<salvatore> io dico che nn cambia niente
<salvatore> yvesBsAs, http://paste.ubuntu.com/691875/
<salvatore> nn è cambiato niente ...
<salvatore> clear
<salvatore> ops
<salvatore> xD
<attempt> mancano dipendenze.
<yvesBsAs> salvatore: dai
<salvatore> si ma nn so quali!
<yvesBsAs> sudo apt-get purge cups cups-driver-gutenprint
<salvatore> yvesBsAs, ti ascolto
<salvatore> ok
<salvatore> anche se l'ho fatto un sacco di volte
<salvatore> fatto
<salvatore> mo quando fò sudo apt-get install cups viene il bello
<yvesBsAs> mettimi sul pastebin cosa esce
<salvatore> ok
<salvatore> yvesBsAs, http://paste.ubuntu.com/691877/
<salvatore> ci sono cose che nn toglie
<salvatore> come puoi vedere
<yvesBsAs> si, appunto, ora dai
<yvesBsAs> sudo rm -R /etc/cups
<salvatore> ok
<yvesBsAs> e dopo mi dici cosa risponde questo:
<salvatore> nn me ne ero accorto effettivamente
<yvesBsAs> ls -lh /usr/share/cups/model
<kuix> ragazzi domanda a vola: kde ora con ubu come si trova? ovvero la kubuntu come è messa? :)
<salvatore> salvatore@The-WaLL:~$ sudo rm -R /etc/cups
<salvatore> salvatore@The-WaLL:~$ ls -lh /usr/share/cups/model
<salvatore> totale 24K
<salvatore> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 22K 2011-09-17 22:29 brdcp165c.ppd
<salvatore> salvatore@The-WaLL:~$
<FloodBotIt1> salvatore: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<salvatore> yvesBsAs, http://paste.ubuntu.com/691878/
<yvesBsAs> ok, dai
<salvatore> ok
<salvatore> pensavo nn si fosse visto
<attempt> kuix direi bene
<yvesBsAs> sudo rm -R /usr/share/cups
<yvesBsAs> e quindi dai
<kuix> attempt, con kde consigli kubu opensuse o fedora?
<yvesBsAs> sudo apt-get install -f
<yvesBsAs> dimmi che esce
<attempt> debian. kubuntu.
<Carlin0> !chat | kuix
<ubot-it> kuix: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<ubottu-it> kuix: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<salvatore> yvesBsAs, tutto regolare
<salvatore> salvatore@The-WaLL:~$ sudo apt-get install -f
<salvatore> Lettura elenco dei pacchetti... Fatto
<salvatore> Generazione albero delle dipendenze
<salvatore> Lettura informazioni sullo stato... Fatto
<salvatore> 0 aggiornati, 0 installati, 0 da rimuovere e 0 non aggiornati.
<FloodBotIt1> salvatore: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<yvesBsAs> ok
<yvesBsAs> ora dai
<yvesBsAs> sudo apt-get install cups cups-driver-gutenprint
<salvatore> ok
<salvatore> evviva maria, punto da capo
<salvatore> xD
<salvatore> per questo ti dico che mi fa sclerare sta cosa
<salvatore> yvesBsAs, guarda con i tuoi occhi http://paste.ubuntu.com/691881/
<salvatore> per me nn ha soluzione sta roba
<salvatore> yvesBsAs, ma non è che dovevo rimuovere tutte le directory oltre a /etc/cups?
<salvatore> intendo rimuovere anche /usr/share/cups/model esempio
<yvesBsAs> spetta
<salvatore> ok
<salvatore> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1) che vuole questo?
<kokito> buonasera a tutti, domanda veloce: come si f a a cambiare il kernel di default in natty?
<yvesBsAs> sera kokito
<yvesBsAs> quanti kernel sono installati?
<kokito> yvesBsAs: non mi ricordo a dire la verità....iol problema è che ho un kernel a bassa latenza (che è il 3.0.1) che uso per ubuntu studio ma ho notato che ha qualche problemino nell'uso quotidiano quindi vorrei rimettere l'altro
<Carlin0> kokito, posta
<Carlin0> dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<Carlin0> !paste
<ubottu-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<kokito> ecco ii  linux-image-2.6.38-10-generic                                        2.6.38-10.46                               Linux kernel image for version 2.6.38 on x86/x86_64 ii  linux-image-2.6.38-11-generic                                        2.6.38-11.48                               Linux kernel image for version 2.6.38 on x86/x86_64 ii  linux-image-2.6.38-8-generic                                         2.6.38-8.42         
<kokito> ops
<Carlin0> nel paste
<kokito> http://paste.ubuntu.com/691892/
<kokito> si si l'avevo messo ma si vede che non aveva copiato l'url dopo...scusate
<Carlin0> ma scusa basat che all'avvio scegli il vecchio
<Carlin0> basta
<yvesBsAs> kokito: dai il comando
<yvesBsAs> uname -a
<yvesBsAs> che risponde?
<Carlin0> 11
<kokito> da il kernel rt 3.0.0-10-lowlatency
<yvesBsAs> ok, allora edita questo file
<yvesBsAs> sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<kokito> riesco ad accedere all'inizio con shift ma non in maniera permanente
<yvesBsAs> e poi devi avere una stringa con un numero 4
<yvesBsAs> trovala
<kokito> no nessun 4  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/691894/
<yvesBsAs> kokito: mica ai un altra distro linux installata?
<kokito> in passato con le altre versioni l'avevo editato ma era più semplice...bastava cambiare l'ordine
<kokito> no no ho solo questa
<Carlin0> yvesBsAs, guarda che forse i kernel nel grub.cfg sono in ordine diverso
<kokito> prova a riconfigurarlo?
<yvesBsAs> prova a dare
<yvesBsAs> sudo update-grub
<kokito> fatto, ma non mi sembra cambiato nulla nel file!
<yvesBsAs> no, ma postami questo:
<yvesBsAs> cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<yvesBsAs> ed anche cosa dice questo
<yvesBsAs> ls -lh /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<kokito> questo è il primo http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/691898/
<kokito> -r--r--r-- 1 root root 11K 2011-09-18 00:26 /boot/grub/grub.cfg il secondo
<yvesBsAs> ok, ora dai
<yvesBsAs> sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<yvesBsAs> cerca la stringa
<yvesBsAs> GRUB_DEFAULT=0
<yvesBsAs> e cambiala in
<yvesBsAs> GRUB_DEFAULT=6
<yvesBsAs> salvi, chiudi e dai
<yvesBsAs> sudo update-grub
<yvesBsAs> kokito: una volta fatto tutto, chiudi e riavvia il pc, lascialo partire senza toccare, dovrebbe partire con il normale
<Carlin0> e non aggiornare + i kernel
<kokito> intendi il 3.0?
<Carlin0> intendo in generale
<kokito> cioè quello a bassa latenza? ma non capisco in che modo questo mi farà tornare a quello normale...
<yvesBsAs> kokito: se ne installa uno nuovo, forse dovrai mettere un 8 al posto del 6, dipende
<yvesBsAs> non ti fa tornare, fa avviare di default il quarto della lista
<kokito> ok ma quindi dovrei tipo aggiornare quello non a bassa latenza in modo che slitti o sbaglio?
<yvesBsAs> kokito: aggiorna tranquillo se vuoi farlo, quello è un problema che non è un problema
<yvesBsAs> riavvia e vedi se parte con il generic
<kokito> avevo già provato a farlo particre con un altro e funzionava...ma solo fino a quando non riavviavo
<yvesBsAs> kokito: vuoi riavviare o facciamo i funghi?...
<kokito> sempre il kernel rt.... :) vabbeh dai per oggi ci rinuncio, grazie a tutti!
<yvesBsAs> no, ai dato il sudo update-grub??
<yvesBsAs> se ai messo il 6 parte il primo generic in alto
<kokito> si che l'ho dato
<kokito> il file non l'ho toccato
<kokito> mi sono attenuto alle vostre indicazioni
<yvesBsAs> furbo :D
<yvesBsAs> sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<yvesBsAs> cerca GRUB_DEFAULT=0
<kokito> si
<yvesBsAs> e mettici GRUB_DEFAULT=6
<yvesBsAs> poi salvi, chiudi e dai
<yvesBsAs> sudo update-grub
<kokito> ah ecco, prima mi avevi detto di cercare la linea con 4 e non trovandola non ho fatto nulla :)
<yvesBsAs> quindi riavvia e deve partira in automatico con il generic
<kokito> adesso provo subito
<yvesBsAs> no, pensavo fosse il 4, ma era il seguente :D
<kokito> non se ne vuole andare...
<Carlin0> uname -a
<kokito> ma domani mattina faccio così riavvio con shift entro nel generic e li cancello tutti  a parte un paio
<kokito> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/691912/
<yvesBsAs> quindi non lo ai modificato
<yvesBsAs> pasta cosa dice
<yvesBsAs> cat /etc/default/grub
<Carlin0> mi sa anche a me
<kokito> si invece http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/691914/ e ho fatto anche update!
<Carlin0> kokito, pasta grub-install -v
<kokito> grub-install (GRUB) 1.99~rc1-13ubuntu3
<Carlin0> buh strano
<kokito> si ma no problem domani faccio così....ora purtroppo devo ritornare un po' sui libri e poi dormire altrimenti collasso. grazie ancora!
<Carlin0> questa non l'ho capita ...
#ubuntu-it 2011-09-18
<lamberto> ciao a tutti ho un problema con ubuntu, qualcuno mi aiuta?
<lamberto> ciao a tutt*, dopo aver installato sakis3g, ora mi funziona la chiavetta internet, ma non mi va più l'audio.... qualcuno mi aiuta per favore?
<pietrang77> buongiorno a tutti
<pietrang77> cè èqualcuno a cui posso chiedere una informazione, visto che sui vari forum non ho trovato nulla!!?
<daryl0> salve
<pietrang77> :)
<pietrang77> probabilmente sono io che faccio degli errori
<daryl0> com posso fare a spostare file immagini che risiedono in sottodirectory in una directory specifica? grazie
<pietrang77> premetto che sul pc ho un 2 hd, uno per fare il dualboot tra win/ubuntu, il secondo con tutti dati e file, da ubuntu lanciando una immagine vmware che risiede sul secondo hd, è lentissimo, copiando l'immagine all'interno di una cartelal di linux, es download
<pietrang77> vmware torna ad avere la sua normale velocità
<pietrang77> qualcuno ha avuto un problema simile?
<vitto> prova
<vitto> ok
<natran> hallo
<vitto> ciao
<vitto> facevo solo una prova
<vitto> stacco grazie
<daryl0> come posso fare per spostare file immagini che risiedono in più sottodirectory in una directory specifica? grazie
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<aldos> salve a tutti. Ubuntu ogni tanto si blocca cacciando una schermata nera con una serie di scritte. Ho fatto una foto al monitor. Qualcuno può aiutarmi a capire la causa di questi crash? http://imageshack.us/f/27/sam1177i.jpg/
<PinoOfPersia> ciao scusate sapete come si chiama il programma per configurare la posta eletronica e le newsgroup su ubuntu?
<jester-> aldos: sembra  un kernel panic
<jester-> PinoOfPersia: evolution
<aldos> quando è uscito stavo usando skype e stavo visitando una pagina web con riproduttore flash
<PinoOfPersia> ma si mi sembra  solo che non mi ricordo il nome del programma da aprire
<jester-> aldos: che ambiente grafico usi
<jester-> PinoOfPersia: usi gnome?
<aldos> unity
<jester-> aldos: prova con gnome classic senza effetti
<PinoOfPersia> ma penso di si che sia gnome comunque ho gia visto ci sta la busta dell aposta e li si configura
<aldos> poi dovrebbe andare tutto bene?
<jester-> aldos: è un prova
<jester-> una*
<aldos> jester, può essere dovuto al fatto che non uso i driver proprietari per il video?
<jester-> aldos: scheda video?
<aldos> jester,  description: VGA compatible controller
<aldos>                 product: M880G [Mobility Radeon HD 4200]
<aldos>                 vendor: ATI Technologies Inc
<cerutigino> posso manipolare file da superuser senza passale da terminale?
<cerutigino> passare
<cerutigino> vorrei copiare una cartella da scrivania a directory root
<cerutigino> ma non mi viene pèermesso
<cerutigino> e da terminale
<cerutigino> mi risulta complicato
<cerutigino> help
<cerutigino> qualcuno per favore mi supporta
<enzotib> cerutigino: gksu nautilus
<cerutigino> ho gnome commander
<cerutigino> va bene
<crazyduck> ho provato a ad  installare il tema faenza secondo i comandi  sudo  ma non funziona cosa devo fare ?
<crazyduck> qualcuno è in linea....
<cerutigino> con nautilus non mi permette di entrare
<crazyduck> qualcuno sa come siinstalla il tema faenza
<cerutigino> devo copiare una cartella nella root
<cerutigino> la stringa da terminale qual'è
<cerutigino> ho prov ato
<cerutigino> con cp file origine e file destinazione
<cerutigino> niente
<cerutigino> linux è una croce, credetemi
<cerutigino> ma come si fa
<cerutigino> meglio windows
<cerutigino> almeno è aprova di stupido
<enzotib> uno stupido in meno
<francolo> ciao, mi date un'info su creazione rete tra ubuntu 11.04 e win7, da win7 vedo le cartelle condivise da ubuntu, da ubuntu non vedo neppure il pc di win7 :( help
<francolo> dice impossibile montare la posizione
<Brutus-> francolo, hai bisogno?
<francolo> si, come sopra
<Brutus-> francolo, scusami ma posso leggere solo l'ultima riga
<francolo> riposto...
<francolo> creazione rete tra ubuntu 11.04 e win7, da win7 vedo le cartelle condivise da ubuntu, da ubuntu non vedo neppure il pc di win7
<francolo> Brutus-: sai magari aiutarmi?
<Brutus-> francolo, veramente no. Stavo cercando di informarmi
<Brutus-> francolo, i due pc come sono collegati fra loro?
<francolo> Brutus-: si, dal pc winvedo le cartelle condivise di ubuntu, è da ubunto che non vedo win7
<Brutus-> francolo, hai parlato di rete. Sono collegati con cavo o wireless?
<francolo> cavo
<ghost1072> ciao a tutti
<ghost1072> il comando per vedere il file system di un dispositivo?
<Brutus-> ghost1072, con df -T puoi vedere le info dei fs montati e altro
<Brutus-> no non va bene scusa ... :P
<crazyduck> qualcuno ha una idea di com si installa il tema faenza.. io uso i  repo fa tutto... ma poi in aspetto non viene fuori nulla ... mi potete aiutare
<Fire^fox> lo devi selezionare da cambia tema
<nicotano> salve
<Fire^fox> ciao nico
<nicotano> ciao Fire^fox
<crazyduck> Fire^fox: quindi io vado in sistema preferenze aspetto  temi ma ho solo quelli di default
<Fire^fox> bho
<nicotano> crazyduck,  qui altri temi per gnome http://art.gnome.org/
<crazyduck> Fire^fox: ho scaricato anche il file zip ma nn lo installa
<Brutus-> crazyduck, hai fatto installa dalla finestra aspetto?
<crazyduck> Brutus-: non mi vede il file zip del tema
<Brutus-> crazyduck, scompatta il file zip
<crazyduck> Brutus-: poi
<crazyduck> Brutus-: mi dice che n è  file valido
<crazyduck> Brutus-: ok ho provato  con ul altro ok
<Brutus-> crazyduck, hai fatto?
<crazyduck> Brutus-: si
<Brutus-> bene
<crazyduck> problemi con driver invidia.. portatile
<crazyduck> mi da solo una risoluzione 1280x800 con winsdozz è di più come mai
<crazyduck> Brutus-: problemi  set scheda video mi puoi aiutare
<simon__> wei
<BetaBrain> ciao a tutti
<Brutus-> !nvidia | crazyduck dai un'occhiata qui prima
<ubot-it> crazyduck dai un'occhiata qui prima: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/#head-526b368399a9808654cfd571a9860043c8ab2789
<ubottu-it> crazyduck dai un'occhiata qui prima: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/#head-526b368399a9808654cfd571a9860043c8ab2789
<simon__> che problemi hai di set di scheda?
<crazyduck> Brutus-: allora premettola scheda in questione è una ati  e  non un nvidia
<Brutus-> ati | crazyduck
<Brutus-> !ati | crazyduck
<ubot-it> crazyduck: Guarda su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/#head-0682d007ecb9abbcbaaa161f1873e63f0597ac6e; Driver prorietari Catalyst: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/Ati/Catalyst; Driver open source: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/Ati/Radeon
<ubottu-it> crazyduck: Guarda su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/#head-0682d007ecb9abbcbaaa161f1873e63f0597ac6e; Driver prorietari Catalyst: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/Ati/Catalyst; Driver open source: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/Ati/Radeon
<crazyduck> Brutus-: a se non si fanno le cose per il verso giusto diventa un casino
<itzalone> dovete aiutarmi.non riesco a installare la tastiera e una techsolo tk45u
<itzalone> funziona solo la meta dei tasti
<Brutus-> crazyduck, hai messo i driver proprietari?
<Brutus-> itzalone, hai provato a modificare i settings in sistema > tastiera?
<itzalone> Brutus-: dove li becco
<Brutus-> itzalone, hai unity?
<itzalone> Brutus-: cosa sarebbe
<Brutus-> itzalone, in alto a destra c'è l'icona per spegnere il pc, premila e scegli Impostazioni di sistema o qualcosa di simile
<crazyduck> Brutus-:  io non lo so ho  buttato  su il cd ed è partito cosi comè ..
<itzalone> Brutus-: ho la visualizzazione classica
<Brutus-> itzalone, ah ok. Allora, se non erro, in sulla barra in alto hai Sistema
<itzalone> si
<Brutus-> itzalone, cerca tastiera o simile nel menu Systema > preferenze o Systema > amministrazione
<Brutus-> itzalone, in preferenze
<itzalone> ok
<Brutus-> itzalone, si è aperta un finestra con delle schede. Scegli Layout
<itzalone> Brutus-: layout
<Brutus-> itzalone, clicca sul tasto a fianco di Modello tastiera e vedi se c'è la tua
<itzalone> Brutus-: non lo trovo
<salvatore2> ciao  volevo sapere se si puo far funzionare questa periferica  1b80:e349 Afatech
<salvatore2> è una periferica per riversare da vhs
<itzalone> Brutus-: ho gia guardato.... nulla
<salvatore2> ho provato con kaffeine ...
<Brutus-> itzalone, nel riquadro in alto c'è scritto qualcosa
<Brutus-> ?
<Brutus-> itzalone, fammi vedere uno screenshot. Mettilo qui !image
<Brutus-> !image | itzalone
<ubot-it> itzalone: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<ubottu-it> itzalone: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<itzalone> Brutus-: ascolta...non ho layout...sono andato su tastiera
<Brutus-> itzalone, mostrami uno screenshot
<itzalone> Brutus-: di cosa
<Brutus-> itzalone, dello schermo con la finestra Tastiera aperta
<Brutus-> crazyduck, risolto?
<BetaBrain> roxdragon,
<itzalone> Brutus-: http://imagebin.org/172944
<crazyduck> Brutus-: non ho risolto ma cmq los chero si vede
<Brutus-> crazyduck, volevi aumentare la risoluzione, no? Prova ad andare in Impostazioni di Sistema e poi Monitors
<crazyduck> Brutus-: il massimo che arriva è un 1280x800
<itzalone> Brutus-: visto
<Brutus-> itzalone, prova da Disposizioni a vedere se puoi scegliere la lingua e il tipo di tastiera
<Brutus-> crazyduck, il tuo schemo che risoluzione ha?
<itzalone> Brutus-: niente da fare... ho tentato
<crazyduck> Brutus-: 1280 1060 su win
<Brutus-> itzalone, non c'è la tua tastiera nell'elenco?
<itzalone> Brutus-: no
<Brutus-> itzalone, i tasti non funzionano o funzionano male, cioè non danno il risultato aspettato?
<Brutus-> crazyduck, potresti provare a installare i driver proprietari. Da Impostaioni di sistema > driver addizionali. Poi prova nuovamente a modificare la risoluzione
<itzalone> non funziona lo spazio, la p, il tasto per cancellare e altri....
<salvatore2> jester-:
<Brutus-> itzalone, se la tua è una comune tastiera, dove si sceglie la tastiera seleziona Generic o Generica nel riquadro in alto e Generic 105-key(Intl) PC in quello in basso. Se non dovesse funzionare anche cosi, prova un'altra Generic nel riquadro in basso
<salvatore2> sai come fare per far riconoscere una periferica vhs harddisk
<Brutus-> itzalone, assicurati anche che la lingua della tastiera si l'italiano
<itzalone> Brutus-: dove guardo
<Brutus-> itzalone, sempre in disposizioni..... Abbiamo due visualizzazioni un po' diverse quindi non posso darti indicazioni precise
<Brutus-> itzalone, ultimo consiglio che posso darti è di selezionare la lingua in Disposizioni e premere il tasto mostra e guardare se le lettere corrispondono alla tua vera tastiera
<itzalone> Brutus-: +sim
<Brutus-> itzalone, ?
<itzalone> Brutus-: sto usando un'altra tastiera.... va alla  grande
<Brutus-> itzalone, bene :)
<itzalone> Brutus-: solo che non è mia
<crazyduck> Brutus-: non  mi trova i driver dellascheda video
<crazyduck> Brutus-: solo quelli della wifi
<Brutus-> crazyduck, che scheda hai?
<crazyduck> Brutus-: da dv lo vedo nn me la ricoedo
<Brutus-> crazyduck, da terminale lspci | grep VGA
<crazyduck> Brutus-: XPRESS 200M 5955 (PCIE)
<Brutus-> mi dici il modello del tuo monitor per favore crazyduck
<crazyduck> Brutus-: fa parte di un portatile hp pavilion zv6000
<Brutus-> crazyduck, non so se tu ti stia spendendo per risolvere il problema ma ti avverto che quella risoluzione è corretta. Su più siti web è scritto così
<davyde> ciao gentaglia
<crazyduck> Brutus-: su  windows è 1020 x 1060 comunque si vede
<davyde> ho montato una partizione in automatico in una cartella /mnt/Disco-dati
<davyde> pero' quando faccio per condividerla con samba non me la trova come mai?
<Brutus-> davyde, sarà dovuto ai permessi forse. Umask=
<Brutus-> ?
<davyde> cos'e' umask?
<davyde> dici ch e e' sbagliato il    modo in cui si monta la partizione?
<Brutus-> davyde, mostra la riga inerente la partizione all'interno del file fstab
<Brutus-> davyde, i permessi forse
<davyde> /dev/sda5       /mnt/Disco-dati    ntfs-3g silent,umask=0,locale=it_IT.utf8 0 0
<davyde> non ho usato il paste perche era solo 1 riga...
<davyde> mi sa che devo reinstallare il sistema....
<Brutus-> asp
<davyde> Brutus-: no e' perche ho installato kubuntu su secondo hard disk ma mi sa che grub e' rimasto sul primo.. quando ho provato a mettere il secondo hard disk come primario non partiva il pc
<davyde> e mi sa che torno anche a ubuntu :P
<Brutus-> davyde, in questo momento non ricordo come funzionano i bit dell'umask. Cmq secondo me devi modificare l'umask nella riga
<davyde> ho controllato sul wiki umask 0 vuol dire che ha tutti i permessi
<davyde> http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Umask
<Brutus-> davyde, anzi. Meglio che ti fai aiutare da uno più esperto di me :D
<davyde> Brutus-: secondo te meglio ubuntu 10.04 o 11.04?
<davyde> uff mi piace un casino dolphin....
<Brutus-> davyde, per me, 11.04 perchè mi ha risolto alcuni bug. Ma vedo che molti nel passaggio da 10.04 a 11.04 hanno riscontrato molte incompatibilità
<davyde> Brutus-: adesso io ho una partizione in cui c'e' /home e una in cui c'e' /root come faccio a installare il nuovo sistema mantenendo  intatta la partizione home?
<Brutus-> davyde, fai un backup della partizione e ripristinalo dopo l'installazione.
<motz> salve, scusate l' off-topic: qualcuno ha dimestichezza con la tv sky. vorrei sapere se su sky tedesco è possibile vedere stasera la partita Napoli - Milan
<Brutus-> !chat | motz
<ubot-it> motz: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<ubottu-it> motz: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<motz> ok
<motz> join #ubuntu-it-chat
<sima> hi
<sima> what about for install on external HD
<sima> mean where have i to put  bootloader?
<Brutus-> sima, this is the italian ubuntu support channel, so you have to speak italian :D
<sima> ottimo
<sima> mi vinee moltto meglio
<sima> in pratica, per installare 11.4 su hd esterno, il boot loader lo devo mettere sul disco fisso o su quello esterno?
<sima> continua a darmi problemi di grub ognio volta che provo a installarlo sull'esterno
<sima> mentre sul fisso funziona(peccato che non volevo lo installasse li e mi cancellasse easypeasy ma vabbè...)
<sima> qualche idea?
<dania> ciao
<sima> nessuno?
<kypoz> ciao a tutti volevo chiederevi una cosa ho dei problemi con l'audio in pratica voglio registrare l'audio ma sento un fruscio di sotto fondo
<kypoz> e quando parlo vicino al microfono dalle cuffie sento il mio stesso audio
<kypoz> scusatemi un'altra cosa come installo i file tar.bz2
<Vito59> Ciao, qualcuno di voi può aiutarmi ad impostare un proxi server per poter scaricare da megaupload? ho lucid 10.04 ho installato squid ma non sò da che parte iniziare
<kypoz> per favore aiutatemi
<cristian_c> kypoz, fai la domanda
<kypoz> cristian_c, come installo i file tar.bz2
<cristian_c> !wiki
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org - http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GuidaWiki
<ubottu-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org - http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GuidaWiki
<cristian_c> !sorgenti | kypoz
<ubot-it> kypoz: compilare da sorgenti programmi che già sono nei repository è inutile e può essere dannoso, non farlo! Se proprio vuoi rischiare.. http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InstallareProgrammi/DaSorgenti
<ubottu-it> kypoz: compilare da sorgenti programmi che già sono nei repository è inutile e può essere dannoso, non farlo! Se proprio vuoi rischiare.. http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InstallareProgrammi/DaSorgenti
<cristian_c> i bot da nessuna informazione a doppia informazione :O
<cristian_c> Vito59, è una roba legale?
<kypoz> cristian_c, io ho fatto questa domana perche ho un problema ancora più importante ho dei problemi con l'audio in pratica voglio registrare l'audio ma sento un fruscio di sotto fondo e quando parlo vicino al microfono dalle cuffie sento il mio stesso audio
<cristian_c> kypoz, per quello devi settare bene le impostazioni del mixer
<kypoz> cristian_c, ti dico io ho messo kubuntu per provarlo ma con ubuntu questo problema non lo avevo
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> kypoz, non saprei il motivo, però puoi controllare le impostazioni del mixer
<Vito59> ma certo, solo che mi dice che stò già scaricando perchè ho una connessione strana(cerco di spiegare per quel poco che ne capisco) qui non esiste adsl, quindi una piccola azienda ha installato delle antenne wi.fi creando una piccola rete la quale ha un Ip fisso per tutti,se un'altro scarica megaupload lo vede come se scaricassi io
<cristian_c> Vito59, è una intranet locale?
<cristian_c> *in locale
<Vito59> direi di sì
<Vito59> non sò, potrebbero esserci un centinaio di utenti, forse di +
<Vito59> comunque abbiamo ognuno la nostra antenna
<cristian_c> Vito59, cioè tutti quelli della tua azienda? Ma allora cosa c'entra megauplad?
<cristian_c> *megaupload
<Vito59> no, non ci siamo capiti non è la mia azienda, io sono solo e sono in casa, l'azienda che dicevo è quella che ha installato la rete e noi paghiamo un canone a loro
<cristian_c> ok
<kypoz> chi mi può aiutare per favore è urgente
<Vito59> la rete si estende via wi-fi per decine di Km
<cristian_c> kypoz, ti è stato risposto
<cristian_c> kypoz, non è che ripetere la stessa domanda ogni 3x2 aiuta a risolver eil problema
<kypoz> cristian_c, ma se la risponsta non è stata soddisfacente la rifaccio
<kypoz> risposta*
<cristian_c> kypoz, ma almeno aspetta un po'
<cristian_c> sono passati due minuti
<kypoz> ...
<cristian_c> kypoz, e tra l'altro non hai spiegato cosa non va nella risposta
<kypoz> che anche con alsamixer il problema non è stato risolto
<cristian_c> spiegati, qui funziona così :)
<cristian_c> le persone non sono davanti al tuo pc :D
<cristian_c> Vito59, uhm, magari potresti chiedere all'azienda se è possibile impostare un ip dinamico
<cristian_c> in questo modo risolveresti il problema
<Vito59> ho già chiesto mi è stato risposto di usare un proxi ma non sò configurarlo visto che non  l'ho mai fatto
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> Vito59, vedo un attimo se c'è qualcosa sul wiki
<cristian_c> Vito59, puoi configurare il proxy con firefox se è il tuo browser
<Vito59> veramente uso crome
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> Vito59, clicca sull'icona della chiave inglese
<Vito59> ci sono impostazioni proxi manuale
<cristian_c> scegli Opzioni
<Vito59> opzioni, preferenze, roba da smanettoni, impostazioni proxi manuale
<Trim> ciao a tutti
<cristian_c> Vito59, hai premuto Modifica impostazioni proxy?
<cristian_c> lol
<Vito59> no, hoconnessione diretta a internet oppure configurazione manuale del proxi
<cristian_c> ok, scegli la seconda
<cristian_c> versione di chrome?
<Vito59> ok ora cosa metto?
<cristian_c> quale versione?
<Vito59> crome 14.0.835.163
<cristian_c> Vito59, non è la versione dei repo
<Vito59> quella di crome? o vuoi la versione di squid?
<cristian_c> parlo di chrome
<cristian_c> a te serve per megaupload
<Vito59> non vedo crome sul gestore pacchetti infatti..non c'è
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> però c'è chromium
<Vito59> cromium  lo avevo ma l'ho disintallato perche non mi faceva aggiornare .....non ricordo se era java oppure  flash..non ricordo
<Vito59> ma crome è + veloce
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> non saprei effettivamente qual'è il più veloce, non sono un utilizzatore di chrome :D
<cristian_c> ma in che senso nopn ti faceva aggiornare?
<cristian_c> *non
<Vito59> scusami ma cosa cambia crome o firefox per il proxi? mi chiede proxi http,proxi secure http,proxi ftp,host socks e le relative porte cosa metto?
<cristian_c> Vito59, fai uno screenshot
<cristian_c> ma se usi chrome:
<cristian_c> !chat | Vito59
<ubot-it> Vito59: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<ubottu-it> Vito59: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Vito59> poi dove lo metto?
<cristian_c> !ijmage | Vito59
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'ijmage'
<ubottu-it> Factoid 'ijmage' not found
<cristian_c> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<ubottu-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<cristian_c> se ne parla di là
<Vito59> !image
<Vito59> ??
<cristian_c> ok?
<Vito59> non ho capito..
<seccardo> Buonasera a tutti. Dovrei fare logon come utente specifico in un server SMB ma non ci riesco.
<seccardo> risolto!!! mi mancava la procedura per il logn su server in ambiente Gnome, con la KDE avevo già risolto
<seccardo> Non c'è nessuno?
<seccardo> bon ciao a tutti comunque. alla prossima.
<intruder> ciao
<mario_> ragazzi salve
<mario_> ho una domanda
<mario_> chi mi puo spiegare in linea di massima come è organizzata la comunità di Ubuntu
<bobbybong> !wiki
<ubottu-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org - http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GuidaWiki
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org - http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GuidaWiki
<ninquitassar>  ciao a tutti! in una discussione nel forum italiano di ubuntu, consigliano dopo l'installazione di Arch, che ho eseguito con successo, di configurare il sistema montando arch da terminale su ubuntu stesso. Ora posto un past, per non intasare...
<ninquitassar> http://pastebin.com/pMEbJPJ2
<bobbybong> !chat |ninquitassar
<ubot-it> ninquitassar: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<ubottu-it> ninquitassar: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<ninquitassar> che vuol dire 'sta roba?
<Brutus-> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu usa il cananle ubuntu-it-chat
<ninquitassar> ma scusa, se guardi il pastebin riguarda ubuntu eccome...
<bobbybong> vai sulla chat di arch
<ninquitassar> l'ho fatto... dopo 20min nessuno mi risponde.
<Brutus-> hai scelto il so sbagliato :D
<ninquitassar> Tutti devono imparare. Con questo non pretendo il tuo aiuto... Fa' quel che vuoi.
<Brutus-> Non te la prendere, era solo una battuta.
<bobbybong> ninquitassar, qui si auita quelli che hanno problemi con ubuntu e stop
<mario_> Comunità di ubuntu... nessuno mi aiuta?
<bobbybong> mario_, hai problemi
<bobbybong> ?
<ninquitassar> brutus sì, hai ragione. scusa, ma sono un po' tirato oggi.
<mario_> bobbybong_ si
<bobbybong> esponi
<mario_> bobbybong_ volevo sapere se mi potevi illustrare in linea di massima come funziona la comunita di ubuntu
<mario_> bobbybong_ come è strutturata
<bobbybong> !chat |mario_,
<ubot-it> mario_,: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<ubottu-it> mario_,: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<bobbybong> !wiki | mario_
<ubot-it> mario_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org - http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GuidaWiki
<ubottu-it> mario_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org - http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GuidaWiki
<mario_> bobbybong_ ma non ho capito molto bene quello che viene scritto sul wiki
<bobbybong> leggi
<bobbybong> la chati è solo per il supporto tecnico
<mario_> bobbybong_ ok grazie
<thebestneo> ciao a tutti, devo sistemare le partizioni e vorrei fare un backup prima. mi servirebbe qualcosa come clonezilla, però utilizzabile da sistema operativo e magari con una bella gui, ma che faccia l'immagine del disco
<xiaoy> thebestneo, dd in un terminale gnome su ubuntu, che ne dici?
<thebestneo> xiaoy: fa la stessa cosa di clonezilla? cioè clonezilla fa la copia bit a bit?
<xiaoy> thebestneo, sì
<xiaoy> però io ti consiglio di usare clonezilla, magari in doubleboot con ubuntu se vuoi o g4l
<thebestneo> xiaoy: allora in effetti si, faccio boot con un ubuntu da chiavetta e lo faccio, mi consigli di salvare in file .bin? da quelli poi eventualmente si ripristina no?
<thebestneo> xiaoy: clonezilla mi piace un sacco, solo che ho difficoltà a creare la chiavetta con ubuntu + clonezilla
<xiaoy> thebestneo, dd if=/dev/hda1 | gzip -c | split -b 2000m - /mnt/hdc1/backup.img.gz.
<xiaoy> per ripristinare, cat /mnt/hdc1/backup.img.gz.* | gzip -dc | dd of=/dev/hda1
<xiaoy> da root entrambi
<xiaoy> naturalmente devi cambiare i nomi delle partizioni con le tue
<thebestneo> sei pratico di multiboot da usb?
<xiaoy> thebestneo, abbastanza, perché
<xiaoy> ?
<xiaoy> ahh, tu vuoi clonezilla con ubuntu, vero?
<thebestneo> perchè se mi aiuti uso clonezilla che ho già visto
<thebestneo> si
<thebestneo> però non riesco
<thebestneo> ho una chiavetta
<FloodBotIt1> thebestneo: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<thebestneo> e volevo fare 3 partizioni
<thebestneo> 1 per i dati, una per ubuntu live e una per clonezilla, devo installarci grub2 poi?
<xiaoy> thebestneo, http://www.pendrivelinux.com/multiboot-create-a-multiboot-usb-from-linux/
<xiaoy> usa questa per metter ubuntu e clonezilla sulla usb
<thebestneo> xiaoy: ci ho già provato... ma non me lo fa
<xiaoy> thebestneo, avrai sbagliato qualche cosa, io l'ho usata e ho messo 6 distro in una usb
<xiaoy> compresa colnezilla
<thebestneo> riproverò, mi faceva sempre partire ubuntu
<xiaoy> hmm...
<xiaoy> non fare le partizioni prima
<thebestneo> xiaoy: dovrebbe dare un menu di scelta tipo grub no?
<thebestneo> xiaoy: cosa intendi con "non fare le partizioni prima"?
<xiaoy> formatta tutta la usb come fst32, installi le distro e poi - se vuoi - ne aggiungi una con gparted
<xiaoy> si dà un menu grub, io ci ho messo anche uno gnu carino come sfondo :D
<thebestneo> xiaoy: :-( proverò. Grazie per il supporto
<thebestneo> ciao!
<davyde> buonasera gente appena rimosso kubuntu 11.04 e reinstallato ubuntu 11.04.. penso la domanda sia sempre la stessa.. come posso riavere i miei bei effetti grafici?
<Brutus-> davyde, se non è installato puoi installare il ccsm (compiz config settings manager, credo). Dopo vai in Impostazioni di sistema > CompizConfig Set... > Effetti
<cristian_c> ciao
<cristian_c> qualcuno di voi sa come utlizzare l'output di acpi_listen per impostare lo switch degli schermi tramite tastiera
<cristian_c> ?
<Brutus-> cristian_c, per curiosità mi faresti vedere l'output?
<cristian_c> video VGA 00000081 00000000
<cristian_c> ovviamente lo schermo non era connesso
<cristian_c> è necessario anche l'output con lo schermo connesso?
<Brutus-> cristian_c, no
<cristian_c> questo output appare se si preme il tasto
<cristian_c> il tasto per lo switch
<cristian_c> Brutus-, ci hai capito qualcosa?
<cristian_c> :)
<Brutus-> cristian_c, ovviamente no :). L'unica idea che mi è balenata in testa è che si potrebbe usare dbus-send per modificare le proprietà della scheda grafica. Come ho visto fare per la scheda wireless per esempio
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> più nello spcifico, cosa mi conviene fare?
<cristian_c> :D
<Brutus-> attraverso dbus-send dire all'interfaccia della scheda grafica che vuoi redirigere l'output su uno schermo piuttosto che un'altro.
<Brutus-> penso, pero', che ci siano metodi più semplici
<cristian_c> Brutus- metodi più semplici? :D
<Brutus-> cristian_c, magari qualche prog. già pronto :)
<cristian_c> Brutus-, però non so da dove partire :(
<Brutus-> cristian_c, mah, io cercherei di capire quali sono gli strumenti che gestiscono la grafica in ubuntu
<cristian_c> Brutus-, di solito c'è xorg.conf
<Brutus-> cristian_c, dai un'occhiata al man di xvidtune
<cristian_c> ma ho fatto tante prove che non hanno portato ai risultati sperati
<cristian_c> xvidtune?
<Brutus-> cristian_c,  When  given  one of the non-toolkit options, xvidtune provides a command line interface to either print
<Brutus->        or switch the video mode.
<cristian_c> fico!
<Brutus-> mm non so.. :P
<Brutus-> falso allarme
<cristian_c> Brutus-, sono al punto di partenza :(
<Brutus-> prova a cercare e spulciare i tools disponibili attraverso il comando apropos
<cristian_c> Brutus-, in che modo?
<Brutus-> cristian_c, scusa sto lottando con un cazzo di insetto...
<cristian_c> wow
<Brutus-> cristian_c, il miglior modo per capire come usarlo è leggere il man. Un esempio: apropos -a file system restituisce tutti i tools disponibili che i cui nomi o descrizioni contengono entrambe le parole
<Brutus-> file e system
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> grande idea
<cristian_c> allora apropos acpi
<cristian_c> keytouch-acpid (1)   - configure extra 'multimedia' keys
<cristian_c> acpi_fakekey (1)     - acpi event wrapper
<cristian_c> acpi_available (1)   - test whether ACPI subsystem is available
<cristian_c> acpi_listen (8)      - ACPI event listener
<cristian_c> acpid (8)            - Advanced Configuration and Power Interface event daemon
<Brutus-> cristian_c, sai che a me la prima voce non viene fuori facendo la stessa ricerca
<cristian_c> Brutus-, forse occorre installare keytouch
<Brutus-> cristian_c, l'hai installato tu ?
<cristian_c> sì
<cristian_c> ti ringrazio, Brutus-, approfondirò i consigli da te indicati
<cristian_c> :)
<Brutus-> cristian_c, :)
<cristian_c> ciao
<cristian_c> buonanotte a tutti
<Brutus-> 'notte
<crazyduck> io ho digitato questo senza alcun risultato ....http://www.pianetatech.it/open-source/how-to/battery-indicator-applet-ubuntu.html
<crazyduck> chi mi  sa rispondere al riguardo
<crazyduck> ho perso l'icona batteria ne
#ubuntu-it 2012-09-10
<nessuno> buonasera!!
<nessuno> cè qualcuno??
<nessuno> hey!!!plzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
<nessuno> vito arispondi
<Vito_away> oddio in realtà sto andando a dormire
<nessuno> !!olè
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'ol\xc3\xa8'
<nessuno> io è la prima volta che entro in irc
<nessuno> e cercavo aiuto per un fatto su ubuntu
<nessuno> sai dove posso chiedere
<nessuno> ?
<Vito_away> https://encrypted.google.com/search?q=different+wallpaper+ubuntu&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&lr=lang_it#q=different+wallpaper+ubuntu
<nessuno> si ma non mi esce
<Vito_away> http://ubuntuguide.net/different-wallpapers-on-each-workspace-in-ubuntu in particolare
<nessuno> la spunta
<nessuno> per show desktop
<nessuno> su nautilus
<nessuno> ho installato ubuntu 12.04
<nessuno> e in seguito scaricato il plus remix 9
<nessuno> per gli effetti
<nessuno> tutto ok
<nessuno> se non fosse che mi sono ingrppato
<nessuno> che voglio fare la sfera a forma di pianeta terra
<nessuno> indi ho trovato tutte e 6 le immagini
<nessuno> ma per le 2 sopra e sotto non sono a misura (spazi bianchi al lato)
<nessuno> e per ogni desktop non riesco a metter un immagine
<nessuno> anche se lo aggiunte su wallpaper..
<nessuno> -.-chiedo venia
<Vito_away> beh al momento sono da kubuntu e sono le 2:37, quindi non ti posso essere utile
<nessuno> ;-)
<nessuno> sto leggendo...
<nessuno> tanto ci riesco...
<nessuno> il problema è il tempoXD
<nessuno> buonanotte  e grazie
<Vito_away> notte
<Ellle> Salve a tutti, il mio portatile con Ubuntu 12.04 non spegne l'alimentazione quando clicco su arresta. Rimane sul logo di Ubuntu con i cinque pallini. Ho provato a rimuovere il quiet splash e si ferma alla scritta "Power down." Per favore aiutatemi, Ubuntu è favoloso!
<Ellle> Se volete qualche dettaglio in più (hardware, ecc) sul mio pc, chiedete pure. Sarò più che felice di contribuire alla risoluzione di questo problema!
<newbie08> ciao a tutto il canale
<cricido> ragazzi il mio ubuntu è diventato da un po molto lento e spesso ho il messaggio di crasj
<cricido> crash
<cricido> se lo avvio normalmente i simboli (ora wifi audio ect ect) non si vedono
<cricido> che puo essere
<cricido> ?
<sacarde> ciao
<sacarde> esiste un'interfaccia grafica per gestire i servizi/upstart ?
<Dig> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<nannes> cricido:  Da terminale --->  echo $DESKTOP_SESSION
<cricido> ora sono in 2d
<cricido> se metto il 3d
<cricido> è un disastro
<cricido> comunque
<cricido> sto facendo un tail -f su kernel.log
<cricido> mi pare di capire che è l hd che ha problemi bah
<nannes> sacarde: Bisogna fare attenzione nel distinguere i servizi di sistema (demoni) caricati con privilegi root, dai servizi di login caricati con privilegi utente
<cricido> esiste un programma per testare l hd
<nannes> cricido: Quale DE stai usando? P
<cricido> come si chiama
<cricido> gnome
<nannes> Prova a resettarlo alle impostazioni di default
<nannes> !gnomereset | cricido
<ubot-it> cricido: Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home  .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private  con un nome a piacere, ad esempio .gnome2.bk e riavviare la sessione
<PlAsMa> ciao a tutti
<cricido> riavvio e provo
<Guest78890> ho un problema con xubuntu
<Guest78890> qualcuno mi potrebbe aiutare?
<nannes> Guest78890: forse. intanto tu spiega
<Guest78890> ok. non vede nessuna periferica USB
<nannes> Guest78890: Fai così: 1) sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<nannes> 2)  lsusb | pastebinit
<Guest78890> ok ci provo
<nannes> 3) riempi TUTTE le porte con tutte le pennine che hai
<nannes> 4) nuovamente → lsusb | pastebinit
<Guest78890> ammazza ma sono un sacco e ne ho solo una
<nannes> Guest78890: Male. Perchè non possiamo verificare che non sia colpa di quella pennina
<Guest78890> ho provato su un altro pc con linus e la mia chiavetta la vede
<Guest78890> sembra proprio un problema del sistema
<nannes> Guest78890: l'hai provata in tutte le porte?
<Guest78890> si si ma niente, ho provato sia con una pennetta usb che con un mouse
<nannes> Guest78890: Fai quei passi che ti ho detto. Vorrà dire che nel punto 3) metti solo una pennina e un mouse
<Guest78890> ok grazie
<Guest78890> 1) mi dice pastebinit è già la versione più recente
<nannes> procedi allora
<Guest78890> ho fatto il secondo punto ma sono in attesa
<dr4kk4r^> giorno a tutti :P
<glpiana> ola
<Guest78890> il secondo punto mi dice come ultima riga in create_connection raise err
<Guest78890> l' iso di xubuntu l'ho scaricata dal sito ubuntu ufficiale
<glpiana> Guest78890, sistema nuovo? installazione recente?
<Guest78890> si
<glpiana> Guest78890, dopo l'installazione lo hai aggiornato?
<Guest78890> :) ma sono cmq felicissimo di essere passato a linux
<Guest78890> ho aggiornato tutto
<Guest78890> infatti pensavo potesse essere quello il problema
<glpiana> Guest78890, il pc è quello da cui stai scrivendo?
<Guest78890> no
<glpiana> Guest78890, allora collegati con quello
<Guest78890> ok grazie
<mark__> sono di nuovo qui, sono quello di prima che aveva problemi con l'usb
<glpiana> mark__, scrivi nel terminale: uname -a
<mark__> ok
<glpiana> mark__, copia qui la riga che esce
<mark__> Linux silvia-Joybook-R31 3.2.0-30-generic #48-Ubuntu SMP Fri Aug 24 16:54:40 UTC 2012 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<glpiana> mark__, ora dai: lsusb | pastebinit               e copi ail link che ti da
<mark__> con o senza chiavetta attaccata?
<glpiana> mark__, per ora senza
<mark__> ok
<mark__> Traceback (most recent call last):   File "/usr/bin/pastebinit", line 339, in <module>     page = url_opener.open(website, params) #Send the informations and be redirected to the final page   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/urllib.py", line 209, in open     return getattr(self, name)(url, data)   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/urllib.py", line 344, in open_http     h.endheaders(data)   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/httplib.py", line 954, in endheade
<glpiana> mark__, dai questo comando: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<mark__> fatto
<glpiana> mark__, ridai: lsusb | pastebinit
<mark__>   File "/usr/bin/pastebinit", line 339, in <module>     page = url_opener.open(website, params) #Send the informations and be redirected to the final page   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/urllib.py", line 209, in open     return getattr(self, name)(url, data)   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/urllib.py", line 344, in open_http     h.endheaders(data)   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/httplib.py", line 954, in endheaders     self._send_output(message_bo
<glpiana> mark__, devo assentarmi. se non risolvi con altri riprendiamo dopo
<mark__> ti ringrazio tanto
<Rio_> salve ragazzi..... sono nuovo su ubuntu e vorrei sapere come impostare la modalità incognito su Chromim
<remix_tj> Rio_: shift-ctrl-n
<Rio_> ma questo non serve solo ad aprire una pagina in incognito??
<Rio_> io intendo che quando apro chromium si apra direttamente in incognito
<Matt_91> Rio_: da teminale basta che dai: man chromium
<Matt_91> Rio_: comunque mi pare che avvii con l'opzione --incognito
<mark__> nessuno è così bravo come glpiana da darmi una mano?
<cristian_c> ?
<fabio_cc> mark__, che problema hai?
<mark__> che xubuntu non legge le periferiche usb, ho provato con chiavette e mouse usb
<mark__> le periferiche su altri terminali sia winzozz che linux funzionano
<fabio_cc> mark__, dai il comando lsusb nel terminale
<fabio_cc> mark__, poi incolla su pastebin
<fabio_cc> !paste | mark__
<ubot-it> mark__: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<mark__> l'utente glpiana mi ha già fatto fare queste prove
<mark__> cmq lo rifaccio
<fabio_cc> mark__, ah ok scusami sono entrato da poco
<mark__> ma figurati
<fabio_cc> mark__, glpiana cosa ti ha detto? a che punto siete arrivati
<mark__> se leggi delle righe sopra lo vedi
<mark__> il risultato di lsusb è http://paste.ubuntu.com/1196466/
<fabio_cc> mark__, purtroppo non ero in canale quindi non posso leggere quello che avete scritto prima
<fabio_cc> mark__, e hai delle periferiche usb collegate?
<mark__> ho capito, adesso ho staccato la chiavetta usb
<mark__> il comando lsusb l'ho fatto con chiavetta usb staccata
<fabio_cc> mark__, quando hai dato il comando avevi qualche perifericha usb collegata? pen drive, mouse, webcam?
<fabio_cc> *perferica
<mark__> no
<fabio_cc> mark__, collega qualcosa, ad esempio una pendrive che sei sicuro funzioni
<mark__> questa che sto provando so che funziona perchè provata su altro terminale con linux e xp
<fabio_cc> mark__, ok collegala e poi dai di nuovo lsusb
<mark__> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<fabio_cc> mark__, non vede proprio nulla
<fabio_cc> mark__, è un portatile?
<bollito> ciao a tutti
<bollito> ho bisogno di un consiglio tecnico
<fabio_cc> !ciao | bollito
<ubot-it> bollito: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<fabio_cc> !chiedi | bollito
<ubot-it> bollito: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<bollito> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1196501/
<bollito> sono i dato di un mio portatile
<bollito> e ci vorrei mettere su ubuntu 12.04
<bollito> ma non so se è abbastanza potente
<mapreri> 1 gb per ubuntu con unity son troppo pochi per usarlo, bollito
<fabio_cc> bollito, caratteristiche?
<bollito> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1196501/
<bollito> clicca sul link
<fabio_cc> bollito, si visto scusa
<bollito> comunque posso espanderla
<fabio_cc> bollito, confermo 1 gb è pochino
<mapreri> bollito: io mi orienterei su una derivata, come xubuntu o lubuntu
<bollito> di quanto ne avrei bisogno?
<fabio_cc> bollito, se puoi mettere un altro giga è ok
<bollito> io lo preso quest'anno
<mapreri> bollito: con due ho visto unity gireare tranquillamente, ma se poi vuoi far qualcosa di pesante è comunque poca
<bollito> non è possibile che ora ubuntu abbia bisogno di ultrabook
<bollito> guarda fare l'upgrade a 4 non mi costa nulla
<bollito> ma come processore puo' andare?
<fabio_cc> bollito, tanto te ne vede 3, se non hai ubuntu a 64 bit
<mapreri> con 4 fai girare tranquillamente quello che vuoi, 2 lo usi comunque tranquillamente, ma se poi ti metti a usare vm, editor video e compagnia ti impantani. se è solo per navigare anche uno può andare, comunque, soprattutto se usi xubuntu o lubuntu. il processore è ok
<mapreri> fabio_cc: ubuntu installa di default il pae, che li vede tutti
<fabio_cc> bollito, ubuntu non è per i netbook
<fabio_cc> mapreri, ok
<fabio_cc> bollito, esistono versioni di ubuntu fatte apposta
<bollito> anche sui i fissi noon è un granche
<bollito> avrei bisogno di un pc gaming o un hackintosh
<mapreri> in quanto a titoli (anche se in aumento) ubuntu non è un granchè....
<mapreri> e se ne sono andati via tutti -.-
<mark__> scasami fabio_cc mi sono assentato
<mark__> si è un portatile
<mapreri> mark__: è uscito..
<mark__> ahia
<mark__> e adesso come faccio
<mapreri> mark__: fammi una sintesi del tuo problema
<mark__> sul mio portatile un pò vecchio ho installato xubuntu 12.04 ma non vede nessuna periferica usb
<mapreri> :\
<mark__> sia glpiana che fabio_cc mi hanno fatto fare le prove con lsusb
<mapreri> umh... e viene sempre quel lsusb senza periferiche?
<mark__> purtroppo si
<mark__> eppure la pendrive funziona perfettamente su altro terminale linux e xp
<mapreri> definisci "terminale linux! mark__
<mark__> inoltre su questo portatile c'era installato sopra xp e la pendrive funzionava
<mapreri> s/!/"/
<nannes> mark__: armati di un cavo usb che puoi maltrattare
<mapreri> nannes: provo a fargli controllare syslog
<nannes> taglialo e spella i fili, tenendo solo i due esterni di alimentazione (rimuovi data1 e data2).
<mark__> e poi prova con il tester...
<nannes> Dopodichè, prendi un tester, mettilo su V continua, e misura i due fili spellati prima
<nannes> vedi quanti volt ci sono
<mapreri> mark__: apri un terminale, digita `tail -f -n 0 /var/log/syslog` quindi prova a collegare una chiavetta e vedi che ti scrive
<mark__> si bho ok.. ma prima funzionava... ora controllo che al boot non ci sia qualche parametro del kernel che disabiliti apic e cose simili
<mapreri> prima di buttare un cavo usb (ma nannes te hai cavi da buttare? io ce li ho contati -.-)
<mark__> è stranoche un controller 00:10.0 USB controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 80) non lo riconosca
<nannes> mark__: Se dici che prima funzionava, allora hai fatto qualcosa tu.
<nannes> cos'hai fatto?
<glpiana> mark__, rieccomi. vedo che non sono stati fatti progressi. hai provato a fare come dice mapreri ?
<mark__> sai cosa.. provo da una live o altro os
<mark__> e fine
<mark__> così mi tolgo il dubbio sull'hardware
<mapreri> ecco, meglio
<mark__> a dopo
<nannes> mark__: Ma sappiamo già che funzionerà!
<nannes> xD
<nannes> Tanto ha toccato qualcosa lui ..
<mapreri> nannes: se funzionerà di sicuro non serve spellare cavi usb :P
<mapreri> sì, è sempre così...
<nannes> mapreri: vero vero
<majin> salve ho installato da poco dasl terminale dolphin-emu emulatore wii e gamecube per pc ma con il gioco sonic heroes mi da una specie di bug alcune aree della mapp sono nere su youtube ho visto come si fa ma non ha le stesse configurazioni per favore aiutatemi
<glpiana> majin, su questo canale non c'è supporto per software esterno ai repository ufficiali. prova a chiedere su #ubuntu-it-chat
<majin> ok
<mapreri> qualcuno si ricorda dove sono i file .desktop dei cosi che sono nel launcher?
<glpiana> mapreri, in /usr/share/app-install/desktop/ ?
<anastasia> ciao s.o.s.  quando cerco di smontare il supporto usb ( che peraltro non legge) mi compare questo messaggio Error detaching: helper exited with exit code 1: Detaching device /dev/sdb USB device: /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:10.0/usb2/2-1/2-1.2) SYNCHRONIZE CACHE: FAILED: No such file or directory (Continuing despite SYNCHRONIZE CACHE failure.) STOP UNIT: FAILED: No such file or directory
<cristian_c> glpiana, interessante
<glpiana> anastasia, collega il dispositivo e scrivi nel terminale: dmesg | tail
<glpiana> !paste | anastasia
<ubot-it> anastasia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<mapreri> glpiana: no, non quelli. nella home utente c'è una dir dove ci sono quella decina di .desktop che sono i programmi bloccati nel launcher di unity
<glpiana> mapreri, non ne vedo nella mia home
<glpiana> mapreri, dai locate .desktop | grep home e vedi se la trovi
<mapreri> glpiana: mi trova tutti i .local/share/applications ma non mi servono quelli.... umh...
<glpiana> mapreri, se non trova altro vuol dire che non ci sono
<mapreri> eh questo l'avevo immaginato...
<Fetentone> Ragà, buongiorno, mica mi dite come posso fare per scaricare i video ad esempio da youtube??? Prima con Win lo facevo con RealPlayer... qui che c'è?? Grazie!
<glpiana> Fetentone, diversi metodi
<glpiana> Fetentone, uno è usare un plugin di firefox, dammi un secondo e ti do il nome
<glpiana> Fetentone, download helper si chiama. lo trovi tra gli add on di mozilla
<Fetentone> si ma non lo fa con tutti i video... non c'è un sistema migliore più o meno in assoluto?
<glpiana> Fetentone, l'altro metodo è prendere il link della pagina di youtube, aprire totem (il visualizzatore di filmati) fare : file -> apri posizione e aprire l'indirizzo. e poi fai: file -> salva una copia
<Fetentone> ah! grazie assai... un ultima cosa... è una curiosità... come esiste il traduttore dello scritto in 40 lingue sia per Chrome che per Firefox, non esiste un'applicazione che traduce il prlato dei video come c'era per Win... anche se funziona grosso modo, intendo dire??
<mapreri> Fetentone: e cos'è che usavi in win per tradurre il parlato???
<glpiana> il cugino poliglotta
<mapreri> lol glpiana
<Fetentone> Babylon 9, hamster free video cnverter...
<Fetentone> ma ce ne erano tanti
<Fetentone> certo mica erano precisissimi.. ma funionano
<Fetentone> con wine non vanno!
<cristian_c> Fetentone, sei ancora con l'olivetti?
<Fetentone> cristian_c: sempreeeeeeeee... e chi me li da mo i soldi per un'altra macchina... con questa devo morire! :D
<Fetentone> anzi sicuramente questa mi farà morire: tardi o presto!
<nannes> sei proprio un fetentone
<glpiana> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Fetentone> marò ubot-it a comme si pesante, e fattella na rilassata ogni tanto! E che sfaccimma tien!
<cristian_c> lol
<Fetentone> cmq dicevo... traduttori di linguaggio dei video in ubuntu non ce ne sono???
<Fetentone> oppure sapete se qualcuno funziona con wine
<glpiana> Fetentone, se nessuno sa risponderti c'è sempre google a cui chiedere
<mapreri> per wine fatti un giro su winehq, per il resto che io sappia no
<Fetentone> glpiana: google è come ubot-it... subito tira fuori delle cose ma non sono mai quelle che tu vuoi! :)
<Fetentone> ok.. ragazzi io escoche devo risolvermi sto problema e devo leggere un pò, grazie cmq per gli aiuti. Ciao.
<mapreri> glpiana: puoi soddisfare una mia curiosità? come fate a bannare qualcuno con un cloak come il mio (o il tuo)? includete solo il nick?
<glpiana> mapreri, chiedimelo su #ubuntu-it-chat
<nicotano> salve
<doom_> ciao a tutti
<fabio_cc> !ciao | doom_
<ubot-it> doom_: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<doom_> :)
<doom_> come posso collegare wifi il pc con un cellulare magari per condividere la connessione?
<glpiana> doom_, è il cellulare che ha la rete o il pc?
<mapreri> doom_: vuoi connettere il cellulare al computer o il computer al cellulare?
<doom_> glpiana il pc ha internet mapreri vorrei connettere il cellulare al computer (credo :))
<glpiana> doom_, devi riuscire allora a creare un hotspot dal pc. deve permettertelo la tua shceda wifi. configurarlo è comunque semplice. lo fai dall'icona di rete (se hai ubuntu)
<mapreri> doom_: glpiana è più bravo di me :)
<doom_> glpiana dalla icona di rete scelgo create new wireless network?
<glpiana> doom_, sì, prova. io qui non ho wifi e non posso controllare e la memoria adesso non mi conforta
<DD3my> ciao a tutti, ho un dubbio.. siccome sto cercando di recuperare dei file dal  mio hardisk danneggiato e li sto salvando nel pc
<DD3my> sono  arrivato ad occupare tutto lo spazio disponibile
<DD3my> se io vado a cancellare i file che ho recuperato che sono presenti nel pc
<DD3my> dopo come rifaccio l operazione di recupero file dell hardisk è possibile che molti dei file che ho recuperato in precedenza non vengono piu recuperati?
<doom_> glpiana ho creto la connessione mi è apparso il messaggio di connessione stabilita ma quando la cerco col cellulare non la vede
<glpiana> doom_, allora probabilmente la scheda di rete non te lo permette. faceva la stessa cosa anche a me
<doom_> glpiana ma altri dispositivi la vedono
<glpiana> ah, allora l'ha creata. non so perchè il cellulare non la veda
<fabio_cc> DD3my, non credo di aver capito il tuo problema
<DD3my> fabio_cc, mi spiego meglio
<doom_> glpiana ok grazie
<DD3my> ho collegato l hd esterno al pc e ho incominciato il recupero dei file, solamente che ho occupato tutto lo spazio dell hd del mio pc e quindi ho dovuuto interrompere
<DD3my> l operazione, e di conseguenza non posso andare  avanti
<DD3my> ora mi chiedo se io cancello quei dati che ho salvato nel pc, successivamente se rifaccio il recupero dei file è possibile che li recuperi un altra volta?
<fabio_cc> DD3my, se cancelli i file e poi scrivi ancora molta roba sul disco fisso, è normale che saranno sovrascritti
<DD3my> oppure ho a disposizione solamente un opportunità per recuperare tutti i file preseti nell hd esterno?
<mibofra> recupero file , eh ? se vuoi speranza di vedere ancora i dati, non toccare la partizione o l'hd da dove vuoi recuperare i dati
<mibofra> tranne per il recupero, hai usato photorec :D ?
<DD3my> mibofra, si ho usato photorec
<fabio_cc> DD3my, dovresti usare un unità più grande per recuperarli tutti in ina volta
<fabio_cc> *una
<DD3my> fabio_cc, perfetto
<mibofra> non hai un hd esterno :D ?
<DD3my> mibofra, quello che avevo si è rotto ed è quello da cui sto cercando di recuperare i file
<mibofra> XD , che capienza aveva :D ?
<DD3my> 500 gb :(
<DD3my> mibofra, ascolta voglio eliminare i file che ho recuperato dal pc, come faccio?
<mibofra> XD, brutta faccenda, potresti provare sempre con testdisk .
<DD3my> quando vado a cancellare i file mi dice che è impossibile cancellarli e che si è verificato un erroe
<DD3my> errore*
<mibofra> DD3my: dove li recupera :D ?
<enzotib> mibofra, s/:D$//
<glpiana> lol
<DD3my> mibofra, ho fatto metà del recupero nell hd del pc
<DD3my> solamente che ora è occupato tutto
<DD3my> e vorrei eliminare tutti questi file
<mibofra> DD3my: comprimili :D .
<mibofra> in tar.bz2 :D .
<enzotib> mibofra, ma hai un tick? perché termini OGNI frase con :D ?
<mibofra> se li elimini potresti buttare anche ciò che potrebbe servirti .
<Holden> enzotib, hahhaha
<DD3my> la cartella presenta un lucchetto in basso a destra
<mibofra> enzotib: 1) :-P , 2) e per rendere le cose più allegre .
<mibofra> metto ":D" .
<mibofra> tutto qui :D .
<mapreri> lol
<DD3my> mibofra, rifaccio l'operazione salvando tutti i file in un altro hard disk piu grande
<mapreri> una volta non c'era un sito che riportava le statistiche di questo chan?
<mibofra> DD3my: accedi con root
<DD3my> fatto
<mibofra> e ce la fai ?
<mibofra> li visualizzi i dati ?
<enzotib> !stat | mapreri
<ubot-it> mapreri: http://www.remixtj.net/ircstats/
<DD3my> mibofra, aspetta forse non ci stiamo capendo
<mibofra> raga, al solito , siete molto simpatici :D (fine ot) .
<DD3my> se io accedo da root, poi mi devo spostare nella cartella in cui ho salvato questi file
<DD3my> e da li li devo cancellare, giusto?
<DD3my> intendi dirmi questo
<mibofra> yes
<DD3my> aspetta che ci provvo
<DD3my> provo*
<mibofra> per un semplice particolare...
<mapreri> enzotib: come citazione casuale mi è venuto proprio la frase su mibofra di prima! lol :D
<mibofra> photorec lo usi solo come root .
<mibofra> i dati recuperati li recupera root , ed altri non possono utilizzarli .
<DD3my> per cancellare la cartella che comando devo utilizzare
<DD3my> purge?
<mibofra> no
<enzotib> sì, se sei su VMS
<enzotib> (più o meno)
<DD3my> mibofra, e quale?
<mibofra> "sudo rm /percorso/dati/*"
<mibofra> "sudo rmdir /cartella"
<mibofra> fine
<mibofra> non ti consiglio di usare rmdir --ignore-fail-on-non-empthy
<mibofra> *empty
<mibofra> solo perché a volte non va .
<DD3my> mibofra, rm: impossibile rimuovere "/home/demy/recup_dir.2": È una directory
<mibofra> dai
<mibofra> "sudo rm /home/demy/recup_dir*/*"
<mibofra> amen .
<mibofra> dopo "sudo rmdir /home/demy/recup_dir*"
<mibofra> ed elimini le cartelle .
<DD3my> rmdir: rimozione di "/home/demy/recup_dir.85" non riuscita: Directory non vuota
<mibofra> aspe
<DD3my> ci sono 86 cartelle e in tutte ha scritto questo grr
<DD3my> si va bene
<mibofra> "sudo rm /home/demy/recup_dir.*/*"
<mibofra> "sudo rmdir /home/demy/recup_dir.*"
<DD3my> aspetta che provo
<mibofra> ok :D .
<DD3my> mibofra, mi ha ridato lo stesso risultato di prima
<mibofra> prova allora così "sudo rmdir /home/demy/recup_dir.* --ignore-fail-on-non-empty"
<mibofra> chissà nella vita funzioni :D .
<enzotib> -r no, eh?
<DD3my> non è successo niente
<mibofra> enzotib: guarda le opzioni di rmdir .
<mibofra> DD3my: sono ancora lì le cartelle ?
<DD3my> mibofra, yes
<DD3my> mibofra, come ho dato l ultimo comando non è successo
<mibofra> ti avevo detto che solitamente non funziona :D . aspetta un attimo, ok :D .
<mibofra> prova "gksudo nautilus /home/demy"
<mibofra> e rimuovi le recup_dir.* a mano
<mibofra> nel 99 % dei casi funziona .
<DD3my> perfetto ho cancellato tutto
<DD3my> thank's mibofra :)
<mibofra> non c'è di che  ;) , alla prossima :) .
<DD3my> mibofra, ora aspetto l hd piu grande per recuperare tutti i file
<DD3my> grazie ancora alla prossima :)
<mibofra> ok, :D , ciao :ciao: .
<fabio_cc> mibofra, rm -r, come diceva enzotib, era corretto, rimuove ricorsivamente file e directory, e sarebbe stato sufficiente, giusto a titolo informativo
<mibofra> fabio_cc: parlavamo di rmdir .
<mibofra> non pensavo si riferisse a rm , sorry :D .
<fabio_cc> mibofra, e che cambia scusa, meglio rimuovere file e directory insieme
<mibofra> fabio_cc: pensavo veramente che si riferisse a rmdir e non a rm, perché siete così diffidenti ?
<fabio_cc> mibofra, nessuna diffidenza, ti stavo solo dicendo che con rm -r si otteneva il risultato voluto, senza altri comandi
<mibofra> infatti quando ho risposto a enzotib, mi sono riferito a rmdir e non a rm , ma
<mibofra> fabio_cc: solo che rm -r a me (personalmente ) a fatto anche cilecca certe volte...
<mibofra> tutto qui .
<enzotib> sinceramente dubito che questi comandi di base abbiano qualche bug macroscopico
<mibofra> fino all'altro giorno anche io, ma siccome capitò, ho evitato semplicemente di consigliarlo ad altri (per evitare problemi) .
<mibofra> (vedete che non è morto nessuno comunque :D ).
<enzotib> è morto un mio neurone, pace all'anima sua
<mibofra> una cosa, ricordo anche che sono quello che riesce a copiare su terminale con ctrl +v , ormai non mi stupisco di niente :D .
<enzotib> io invece quando mi stupisco di qualcosa cerco la ragione, e c'è _sempre_ una ragione
<mibofra> curiosità : se vi posto un makefile ci dareste un occhiatina ?
<enzotib> mibofra, in !chat
<enzotib> mibofra, oppure su ##c-it
<mibofra> ok, enzotib, comunque la sto cercando la ragione, ma non l'ho ancora trovata (non per questo demordo :D ) .
<Giovanni> ciao ragazzi
<Giovanni> ho un problemino con l'ultima versione di lubuntu
<Guest14356> l'ho installata sul pc di un mio amico e all'avvio spesso lo schermo resta nero
<Guest14356> succede praticamente sempre quando accende il pc ogni mattina
<Guest14356> durante l'uso ho provato a riavviarlo e a spegnerlo e accenderlo e non succede
<Guest14356> qualcuno mi saprebbe dare un consiglio, per piacere?
<UbuntianoCasual> Buongiorno
<mibofra> Guest: hai installato con nomodoset ?
<mibofra> (opzione di avvio del kernel)
<jester-> sera
<adam_> ciao ho un piccolo problema, ho formattato un hd in ext2 per salvarci i dati adesso però non riesco a creare al suo interno cartelle ne a salvarci i dati perchè dice che non ho i permessi sufficienti
<adam_> che devo fare?
<mibofra> ciao, ri-formattalo e fallo con ext4 tanto per cominciare :D .
<enzotib> adam_, con il disco montato: sudo chown -r $USER:USER /mount/point
<enzotib> adam_, -R, non -r
<adam_> era già prima formattato in ext4
<adam_> mi davo lo stesso problema
<enzotib> non è un problema, è la norma, che un disco formattato e montato da root possa essere usato solo da root
<mibofra> solitamente .
<enzotib> a meno che root non ti dia i permessi su tutto o parte del disco
<mibofra> il problema per esempio non capita con palimpsest .
<adam_> ma dovrei essere io root
<mibofra> no
<mibofra> se dai "sudo bash" sei root .
<adam_> si e vero ma quindi come faccio?
<enzotib> adam_, leggi quello che ti viene scritto
<mibofra> prova con palimpsest a riformattare il disco (non avendo niente dentro) in ext4 e non dovrebbe darti problemi
<mibofra> palipsest è il "gestore dischi" .
<adam_> mibofra: io ho formattato con gpart in ext4  non va
<mibofra> prova con palipsest , il gestore dischi .
<adam_> cosa cambia e sempre la stessa cos
<adam_> a
<mibofra> no, palipest ti chiede i permessi di root, ma da l'accesso alle partizioni create
<mibofra> anche a i non-root
<mibofra> provare non costa niente .
<mibofra> *palimpsest
<adam_> provato non va
<adam_> altri suggerimenti
<mibofra> formattala in fat-32
<adam_> lo tenevo in ntfs allora... voglio farlo andare in ext4
<mibofra> perché per forza in ext4 ?
<adam_> avevo provato in ext2
<mibofra> quando hai formattato in ext4 con palipsest
<mibofra> *palimpsest
<mibofra> era spuntata la voce "ottieni permessi sul filesystem" ?
<adam_> si
<adam_> ma non ha funzionato...
<adam_> ho provato 3 volte
<mibofra> formatta in fat-32, oppure usi root per usare la partizione .
<mibofra> (o in ntfs)
<mibofra> sicuramente va .
<Fetentone> ragazzi come aggiungo alla mia dock le icone dei programmi e delle applicazioni??
<adam_> lo so, andava anche prima
<mibofra> Fetentone, le trascini nella dock .
<OverMe> oppure potresti provare la prima cosa che ti è stata detta
<mibofra> cioè : " sudo chown -r $USER:USER /mount/point"
<mibofra> più di cosi :D .
<Fetentone> mibofra... ci provo ma non ci vanno... mica fanno così perchè non gli ho chiesto "per piacere"? :D
<mibofra> aspetta un po prima di lasciare l'icona, ed inizia dal basso
<enzotib> Fetentone, tenendo premuto il tasto Alt
<mibofra> enzotib: ma non va a trascinamento ? da me si .
<enzotib> da me no
<mibofra> strano
<enzotib> Alt+trascinamento
<mibofra> io prendo l'icona , mi fa uno spazio sotto l'ultima icona che era già presente e posso portarlo ovunque poi .
<enzotib> avrai una versione farlocca
<enzotib> ubuntu christian edition
<enzotib> :D
<enzotib> (oppure sarò io che ho traviato la mia)
<mibofra> ti piacerebbe :D , anche da me vedi che va alt + trascinamento, ma anche quello che ti dico io.
<mibofra> prova a farlo e vedi se va .
<mibofra> mi sembra stano di no .
<enzotib> in effetti se prendo l'icona dalla lens, funziona, se la prendo dal desktop no
<mibofra> no , dal desktop no, da unity a unity only .
<mibofra> a meno che non trascini un launcher .
<enzotib> dal desktop funziona con l'Alt
<enzotib> certo, un launcher
<mibofra> da unity a unity puoi anche trascinare .
<u-boom-to> help--- per internet key
<mibofra> ciao, se metti la chiavetta e vai sul gestore di rete
<mibofra> dovresti trovare la voce per configurarla :D .
<u-boom-to> ciao MIBO
<u-boom-to> da terminale
<u-boom-to> la riconosce
<u-boom-to> ma non la installa
<u-boom-to> :-((
<u-boom-to> pardon...cosa intendi x gestore di rete?
<analisa7> buonasera a tutti, un piccolo aiutino.....   devo cambiare i permessi (anche il proprietario credo) a una cartellina e alle relative sottocartelle in cui conservo una tonnellata di foto. Questo perché ho fatto un pò casino e alcune le vedo solo da root. Come faccio per dare gli stessi permessi (e proprietario) alla stessa cartella e relative sottocartelle e file contenuti in modo che posso vederle e modificarle anche da utente 
<analisa7> Ho provato con "sudo nautilus" tasto dx ecc... ma non cambia i permessi a tutte le sotto- cartelle ......
<Holden> analisa7, devi farlo da terminale, non è difficile
<analisa7> sudo chown utenteproprietario /percorso cartella
<analisa7> ? giusto ?
<Holden> analisa7, sudo chown -R utente:gruppo /percorso/alla/cartella
<analisa7> si, dimenticavo il -R   ............ gruppo a che serve?
<Holden> analisa7, di solito per gli utenti il gruppo è lo stesso, per esempio  pippo:pippo
<Holden> analisa7, quindi se il tuo utente è analisa, metti   analisa:analisa
<mibofra> annalisa7: ciao , ero andato via un sec. , come va :D ?
<analisa7> ciao!  piuttosto bene, ora voglio solo capire che proprietario mettere alle foto....
<mibofra> penso root, usa il comando proposto da Holden
<Holden> mibofra, no, non root
<Holden> analisa7, apri il terminale e fai:  ls -l
<mibofra> ieri era root .
<Holden> vedrai una riga tipo:
<Holden> drwxr-xr-x  2 holden holden 4096 2012-09-10 15:05 Scaricati
<mibofra> quindi se non è cambiato :D .
<Holden> in quel caso holden e holden sono rispettivamente utente e gruppo analisa7
<mibofra> sarebbero .
<mibofra> mi ricordo che fosse root, ripeto , a meno che non sia cambiato ...
<analisa7> allora... vi spiego un attimo....: sul mio pc ho due utenti...... "utente" e "annalisa" (che è l'amministratore e uso questo solo per fare gli aggiornamenti ecc.. ecc...altrimenti uso utente)
<mibofra> quale hai usato per fare i backup ?
<mibofra> ma non era sotto /var/... la cartella dei backup ?
<analisa7> quando scarico le foto dalla macchina fotografica uso utente... utente normale e prendono questo proprietario.... poi però quando da utente, voglio salvre le foto sull'altro hard disk per tenere una copia di sicurezza, ho qualche problema... perchè non è amministratore...
<analisa7> mibofra, ho reinstallato ubuntu formattando quindi la   partizione  /    , ho tenuto buona tutta la /home  con dentro anche le foto.....
<analisa7> il mio "backup" delle foto   fin'ora è una semplice copia delle foto nell'altro HD, poi ho provato Sbackup per la prima volta ed è successo casino....
<mibofra> bene
<analisa7> se metto proprietario "utente" e gruppo "annalisa"  (che è amministratore), quando voglio copiare le foto nell'altro HD accedo con "Annalisa" e faccio copia e incolla come mi pare?
<mibofra> dovrebbe andare .
<analisa7> (naturalmente con permessi R+W)
<mibofra> tenta con una foto .
<mibofra> o una sua copia che è meglio :D .
<analisa7> provo....
<pas> mannes ci sei
<pas> nannes
<mibofra> no, non c'è .
<analisa7> ho cambiato il proprietario di una cartellina in utente:annalisa,    ora devo cambiare i permessi in modo ricorsivo per tutti i file allo stesso modo....  sudo chmod -R 664 /percorso   è giusto?
<mibofra> si .
<mibofra> è
<analisa7> bene, comincio a capire qualcosina
<mibofra> scusa l' "è" , è partito il tasto mente spostavo il portatile :D .
<analisa7> no...sbagliato.... era meglio chmod 774 (altrimenti le cartelline spariscono)
<mibofra> :D dagli i tuoi permessi, se seno 774 dagli 774 .
<mibofra> *se non sono
<mibofra> *se sono
<mibofra> così dovrebbe andare :D .
<Full> Ciao a tutti
<mibofra> ciao
<analisa7> ora mi sembra giusto, ho i file con proprietario "utente" R+W  , gruppo "annalisa" R+W  e gli altri solo lettura..... sono un pò stufa e sono fortemente tentata di modificare tutta la cartellina FOTO in modo ricorsivo e buonanotte al secchio, tanto male che và non si cancella nulla...
<Full> ragazzi avrei bisogno di una mano ho ubuntu 12.04 su un notebook acer, ma la batteria non dura veramente poco...come posso fare? perchè linux è affetto da questo problema?
<mibofra> annalisa7: tuo il pc ,decidi tu :D .
<jester-> Full: linux non è affetto, è accero che usa hw pirla
<mibofra> Full installa juputer .
<jester-> e molte volte non è linux supportato
<mibofra> *jupiter
<mibofra> dovresti contenere un po il problema .
<Full> jupiter l'ho installato ma non noto migliora,emti
<mibofra> vai su performance
<mibofra> power saving .
<Full> mhhh ora provo
<Full> ma scusate una cosa...ma perchè uando stacco la corrente lo schermo non diminuisce la luminisotà in automatico com  succede si winzoz?
<mibofra> ubuntu la setta al massimo di default .
<mibofra> almeno dalla 11.10
<Full> è non c'è il modo di farla diminuire in automatico?
<mibofra> puoi usare f.lux, che regola la luminosità a seconda delle condizioni di luce esterne .
<Full> ok proverò anche quello;) grazie per i consigli :)
<mibofra> prego :D .
<jester-> Full: hai una ati?
<Full> si ho un ati
<Full> hd 5470
<jester-> http://www.lffl.org/2011/10/ubuntu-1110-oneiric-problemi-con-schede.html
<Full> mhhh ora leggo cosa dice ti facio sapere
<Full> grazei
<Full> ok installo i driver proprietari...ma ce ne skno due uno normale e l'altro post relase cosa vuol dire?
<analisa7> bene mi sembra vada tutto bene. Ora provo a copiare e incollare qualche foto sull'HD per avere una copia di sicurezza, se funziona in modo semplice sono a posto per i prossimi 15 anni.....
<jester-> Full: uso nvidia
<Full> ah ok...non so quali installare :D
<jester-> Full: prova quello piu recente
<mibofra> Full: apri il gestore driver aggiuntivi .
<mibofra> ed installa i driver consigliati .
<analisa7> grazie a tutti, funziona tutto bene!!!!! grazie ragazzi!!!
<analisa7> a presto
<raffaele> problema con programma mobile media converter
<Fetentone> dunque, mi hanno detto che basta trasportare un'icona sulla dock bar e questa dopo un po ci rimane... me l'hanno detto in più di uno... ma a me non va... esiste qualche modo per mettere delle icone di programmi sulla dock??? Grazie!
<Fetentone> mibofra... manco tu mi riesci ad aiutare???
<nannes> Fetentone: Infatti è così.
<nannes> Ma l'icona dev'essere sulla scrivania prima di trasportarla. Le icone del pannello o del menu (se non ricordo male) non fungono.
<raffaele> problema con mobile media converter quando cerco di aprirlo mi da questo avviso http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1197359/
<mibofra> Fetentone, sono tornato ora :D , puoi trascinare i lanciatori dei programmi dalle lens al launcher ok
<mibofra> se no atl + trascinamento :D .
<mibofra> scusa la tarda risposta :D .
<mibofra> *alt + trascinamento :D .
<Dubbioso> buona sera
<Il> ciao a tutti, cerco aiuto
<Il> c'è qualche buonanima che mi può dare una mano con compiz?
<Il> c'è nessuno?
<Dubbioso> io ci sono ma di informatica ne capisco il giusto e credo di non poterti essere d'aiuto
<mibofra> ciao, compiz e quale DE ?
<Il> grazie, la mia è una domanda semplice e sicuramente potete aiutarmi
<Il> ho installato qualche giorno fa la 12.04 ed è la prima volta che uso ubuntu
<ubuntu8> ciao a tutti :)
<Il> vorrei imparare ad impostare gli effetti grafici con compiz ma non so come avviarlo
<Dubbioso> scusami davvero ma io non ne sono pratico
<Dubbioso> strano che nessuno giunga in tuo aiuto
<Il> ok, nessun problema. magari qualcun altro leggerà
<nannes> Dubbioso: Il tuo nick mi rende Dubbioso...
<ubuntu8> buonasera,,,
<ubuntu8> mi leggete?
<Il> si
<ubuntu8> ah grazie :) avevo un po di problemi...
<ubuntu8> bene
<ubuntu8> ho trovato su un hd una vecchia installazione di linux, si tratta di Ubuntu 8.10 Intrepid con Gnome 2.24.1, volevo personalizzare un pò l'aspetto grafico, mi consigliate "giocare" con i temi? oppure potrei cambiare Gnome ad esempio e utilizzare Enlightenment?
<ubuntu8> volevo evitare di installare una nuova versione di Ubuntu o altre linux, visto che questa è funzionante con tutti i driver apposto.
<nannes> ubuntu8: Se ti preoccupi solo dei driver e quindi del funzionamento, puoi tranquillamente mettere una versione più aggiornata
<nannes> Metti magari  Xubuntu, così rimane leggero
<nannes> Il nuovo kernel avrà sicuramente dei driver migliori di quelli che già hai!
<ubuntu8> non avete qualche consiglio da darmi? :P :)
<nannes> ubuntu8: Il supporto a quella versione è finito da anni,
<nannes> e trovare dei pacchetti sicuramente funzionanti è difficile oggi, visto quant'è vecchia quella versione
<AlexZion> ubuntu8:  perche non ti scarichi kubuntu e lo provi , magari su una macchina decente allora si potrai divertirti a costruire il tuo desktop intorno alle tue esigenze .. :)
<nannes> AlexZion: forse l'ultimo kubuntu in un pc così vecchio è da .. seconda scelta, diciamo
<nannes> io andrei con lubuntu/xubuntu
<nannes> lui non apprezza ^^
<AlexZion> no infatti se il pc è davvero vecchio magari no , anceh se con i pacchetti giusti in fondo non è poi cosi pesante ehh ....
<ParanoidAndroid> notte a tutti
<guidino> buona sera a tutti!ho un problemone nell'installazione del nuovo kubuntu 12.4
<guidino> c'è qualcuno in grado di aiutarmi?vi prego sono disperato
<skettles> servirebbe un aiuto c'è qualcuno?
<skettles> troppo tardi?
<moromike> Ciao a tutti
<moromike> vi disturbo ?
<moromike> ok, riprovo domani ?
<moromike> ciao
#ubuntu-it 2012-09-11
<Guest99318> Salve
<jab_> Ciao
<jab_> qualcuno usa webcamstudio?
<glpiana> ola
<Rio_> salve scusate vorrei chiedervi un' informazione: quando ho instalato Ubuntu ho creato 2 partizione una con Windows e uno con Ubuntu ora quando avvio il pc mi esce una schermata viola dove devo scegliere cosa avviare e se seleziono di avviare Ubuntu la schermata diventa nera e si blocca il pc. l' unico modo per farlo avviare e accedere con la modalità di recupero e scegliere di avviare ubuntu... come posso risolvere??
<glpiana> Rio_, quando hai installato il livecd ha funzionato correttamente al volo o hai dovuto settare qualche parametro di avvio?
<Rio_> no ha funzionato
<Rio_> l' unica cosa non si vedeva correttamente
<glpiana> Rio_, e se lo avvii in modalità ripristino poi che succede?
<Rio_> fuziona tutto normalmente
<glpiana> Rio_, hai già effettuato gli aggiornamenti dopo aver installato?
<Rio_> si dice che non ce ne sono
<Rio_> ho provato a riparare nella modalità di ripristino i filesystem
<glpiana> Rio_, allora proviamo una opzione di boot. sai come modificare l'avvio di grub momentaneamente dal menu di grub?
<Rio_> no purtroppo
<glpiana> Rio_, allora te lo spiego passo passo: avvii il pc e quando visualizzi il menu di grub con la voce da avviare selezionata, premi il tasto "e" per editarla.
<Rio_> ok poi?
<glpiana> Rio_, a questo punto ti piazzi in fondo alla riga che termina con le voci quiet splash  e ci aggiungi nomodeset
<glpiana> Rio_, quindi premi ctrl+x per avviare con questa modifica
<Rio_> ok
<glpiana> Rio_, se la cosa funziona la puoi poi rendere definitiva
<Rio_> conme faccio per renderla definitiva?
<glpiana> Rio_, se serve ci pensiamo dopo
<glpiana> Rio_, fai sta prova che io tra breve devo assentarmi
<Rio_> ok io vado a provare
<Rio_> è stato un fail
<glpiana> Rio_, sempre schermata nera?
<Rio_> si prima era usita la scritta Ubuntu scura che quasi non riuscivo a leggerla e poi schermata nera
<glpiana> Rio_, che scheda video hai?
<Rio_> intel GMA 4500M
<glpiana> Rio_, scrivi uname -a   in un terminale e copiami la riga che esce
<Rio_> ok
<Rio_> Linux rio-Aspire-5732Z 3.2.0-30-generic #48-Ubuntu SMP Fri Aug 24 16:52:48 UTC 2012 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<glpiana> Rio_, prova a rifare la stessa cosa di prima, ma stavolta cancella quiet splash e metti nosplash nomodeset
<Rio_> ok
<Rio_> esce sempre la scritta ubuntu quasi impossimbile da vedere e poi intravedo il simpobo di ubuntu e si blocca
<Rio_> rimane sulla schermata col simbolo di ubuntu a forma di conchiglia che a malapena di vede
<glpiana> Rio_, schermata a forma di conchiglia? sicuro di avere ubuntu?
<glpiana> *simbolo
<Rio_> hai presente la home del sito di Ubuntu?? c'è questo simbolo e poi c'è scritto download e tour
<glpiana> Rio_, non capisco. se hai modo di fargli una foto mostrami l'immagine. ora però devo assentarmi. a più tardi
<Rio_> http://www.google.it/imgres?q=simbolo+ubuntu+12.04&hl=it&biw=1065&bih=757&tbm=isch&tbnid=e_yG10SIM1mL-M:&imgrefurl=http://chromeactivity.altervista.org/blog/category/articoli-sullopen-source/&docid=02qzjSKRu1f4IM&imgurl=http://chromeactivity.altervista.org/blog/wp-content/uploads/2012/05/precise-pangolin.png&w=318&h=308&ei=q-5OUI_VD87Tsga-joGQCw&zoom=1&iact=rc&dur=652&sig=116219746580160204326&page=2&tbnh=132&tbnw=136&start=20&ndsp=26&
<Rio_> ecco il link
<dod> Rio_  dove hai preso la iso da installare?
<Rio_> sul sito di ubuntu quella col torrent
<dod> ok
<dod> e' un portatile?
<Rio_> si si
<Rio_> ora sto provando a scaricare la iso con il link diretto
<rikykywy> ragazzi ho un problema chi mi puo aiutare ??? please
<dod> allora fai come prima nosplash nomodeset noacpi    prima riscaricala e controlla md5sum
<Rio_> come la controllo?
<dod> poi fai la prova aggiungendo noacpi
<dod> !torrent
<ubot-it> Per scaricare la nuova versione di Ubuntu 12.04 Precise Pangolin è preferibile usare i torrent: "Ubuntu" http://releases.ubuntu.com/precise/ | "Kubuntu" http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/12.04/release/ | Per sapere come usare i torrent: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Condivisione/Transmission
<rikykywy> ora sto usando windows 7 e ho installlato ubuntu 12.04 vorrei collegarmi a internet ma nella  barra compare "rete disabilitata da switch hardwere" ?????aiuto
<dod> Rio_  nella pagina di download viene dato anche un codice md5sum che e' una specie di indice dei file contenuti neo cd.  lo stesso indice viene generato dal programma di masterizzazione quando carica la iso.  devi controllare che siano uguali
<Rio_> io vado a fare la prova con il nosplah
<dod> se sono diversi la iso non e' scaricata correttamente
<dod> nosplash nomodeset noacpi
<dod> mettili tutti e tre
<Rio_> si si
<dod> la voce quiet splash toglila
<dod> rikykywy hai un tasto sul portatile che abilita il wifi. pigialo
<adam_> ciao, quando provo ad accedere al forum dice che la password
<adam_> è sbagliata, come faccio a contattare l'admin
<adam_> ?
<rikykywy> oh ok grazie ma non mi risulta....non ce un altro modo ?
<dod> apri un terminale
<dod> nella ricerca scrivi terminale e apri un programma che permette la linea di comando
<Rio__> Ha funzionato solo che non si vede un' accidenti e come quando ho installato il cd... e tutto scuro e per vedere devo ficcare il naso nel pc
<dod> prova a regolare la luminosita' se riesce dai tasti preposti
<Rio__> ok... ma ora devo riscivere quella cosa per provare??
<dod> per partire sempre con quei parametri va' modificato un file
<Rio__> ok
<Rio__> ora riprovo
<dod> rikykywy  apri terminale
<Rio_> funzionaaa
<gian_> Ciao vi ricordate come si fa per rimettere il suono caratteristico di ubuntu alla sua apertura??
<gian_> intendo ubuntu 12.04
<Rio_> ti prego non mandarmi a fanculo ma prima mi ero scordato di inserire nomodeset
<nannes1> gian_: Ti sei liberato del demone, e ora vuoi che si reimpossessi di te?
<Rio_> dod ci sei??
<dod> Rio_  ok editiamo il file in modo definitivo. dammi un attimo
<Rio_> ok
<dod> Rio_  apri terminale
<dod> e' un programma.  se vai nella ricerca e scrivi terminale te lo trova lui
<dod> e lo apri.
<gian_> nannes1: almeno sapere come farlo apparire e poi scomparire
<Rio_> ho gia fatto con ctrlalt e t
<dod> poi dai questo comando   sudo gedit /etc/default/grub       ti si apre il file.   vedi di non sbagliare che non riparti.
<dod> la decima riga scritta nel file dovrebbe essere cosi' :  GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
<dod> la fai diventare cosi':   GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="nosplash"
<Rio_> non riesco ad inserire la pass
<dod> e' quella che inserisci quando apri il sistema
<dod> al login. tu non la vedi ma lui la prende.
<Rio_> si lo so ma non me la fa digitare
<dod> quindi scrivila giusta. controlla se hai maiuscolo. non la vedi ma lui la prende. scrivi e dai enter
<dod> sulla fiducia
<Rio_> si ma qualsiasi tasto scrivo non e
<Rio_> non scrive proprio
<dod> non vedi niente. e 3. non vedi cosa scrivi. scrivi giusto e dai enter.
<TaLaDo> lol
<dod> sembra che non scrivi ma stai scrivendo.
<Rio_> ok
<dod> non mette asterischi per nascondere come fa' windows. non mette niente.
<Rio_> fammi riaprire il terminale
<Rio_> ora ho cambiato con nonsplash
<dod> nosplash
<Rio_> si ho fatto così
<Rio_> ora??
<dod> poi alla riga sotto che e' scritta cosi'   GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=""
<Rio_> si che devo fa
<dod> la fai diventare cosi'   GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="nomodeset noacpi"
<dod> poi salvi il file e prima chiudi il file e poi chiudi terminale. prima il file poi terminale.
<dod> anzi
<dod> prima di chiudere terminale dai un altro comando
<dod> sudo update-grub
<Rio_> ok ma come salvo il file??
<dod> nella finestra di gedit non hai salva?
<Rio_> si si capito
<dod> se non hai salva chiudendo ti chiede se salvare le modifiche al file
<dod> poi sempre in terminale una volta salvato il file dai sudo update-grub
<Rio_> ho fatto ora nel terminale scivo quel comando
<Rio_> ho pigiato invio e ha fatto tutto lui ora??
<dod> chiudi terminale e riavvia il sistema. dovrebbe partire giusto.
<Rio_> faccio proprio riavvia oppure lo spengo e poi clicco sulla partizione di ubuntu
<dod> e' uguale ti ritrovi comunque alla schermata di scelta ad un certo punto.
<Rio_> ok riavvio e ti faccio sapere
<dod> puoi anche dare sudo reboot in terminale. fa' la stessa cosa
<hallino1> Giorno
<nannes1> gian_: sorry mi ero allontanato, ci sei?
<gian_> si ci sono
<Rio___> tutto alla perfezione dod
<dod> Rio___ il prossimo portatile prima di prenderlo assicurati della massima compatibilita' linux. ci sono marche che su certi modelli lo danno preinstallato e quindi...
<Rio___> ok grazie di tutto
<dod> con noacpi non ti funzionera' lo sleep o altro.
<dod> i risparmi di energia penso.
<gian_> nannes1: io sono sempre qua
<Rio___> cioè??
<dod> si Rio___  devi provare a vedere se va' in stand by correttamente
<nannes1> gian_: Siccome oggi non ho voglia di spiegare passo passo, beccati questa guida! ;) http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-enable-startup-login-sound-in-ubuntu-12-04-precise.html           E' semplice!!!!!
<dod> chiudendo il coperchio.
<Rio___> ora provo subito
<dod> a comodo poi vai nelle impostazioni di sistema e provi le varie possibilita' che ci sono rispetto il risparmio di energia.
<Rio___> funziona normalmente
<dod> ok meglio cosi'.
<Rio___> posso chiederti in cosa consiste il noacpi??
<gian_> nannes1: grazie
<quatar> Ciao a tutti. Questo pomeriggio dovrò installare un computer vecchiotto: AMD Duron 1300MHz 512MB RAM 80GB HD. Io ero già lanciato a buttarci su l'ultima LTS ubuntu, ma un amico mi ha detto (senza troppe spiegazioni) che potrei avere problemi con flash, e di provare debian. QUindi, domande:
<quatar> A) Ubuntu 32bit LTS su desktop datati può dare problemi con flash?
<quatar> B) Pe run pc datato ci sono motivi per preferire ad ubuntu altre distro?
<quatar> C) Esistono versioni più o meno supportate da canonical di ubuntu leggeri? Xfce è davvero più legero di unity 2D?
<FloodBotIt1> quatar: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<dod> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions    Rio___
<quatar> Scusate il flood! Era per tenere insieme il discorso.
<nannes1> quatar: Ho TANTA esperienza nel campo dell'old computing
<alecv79> buongiorno, oggi mentre ridimenzionavo una partizione (/home) è saltata la corrente e ora gparted vede la partizione ma non riconosce il file sistem
<alecv79> come posso rimediare?
<nannes1> E posso dirti con certezza, che per quel pc va benissimo Lubuntu.  Se proprio vuoi andare all'estremo, installa  AntiX
<dod> Rio___ serve a far gestire i consumi del pc dal sistema invece che dal bios
<quatar> Lubuntu? vado a vedere cos'è :) Invece Ubuntu dici che andrebbe male? Nel senso che non funzionerebbe in alcune sue parti o semplicemente sarebbe troppo lento, nannes1?
<nannes1> quatar: A) ubuntu classico? Non riuscirai nemmeno a installarlo in quel pc! XD
<nannes1> B) In teoria Lubuntu va bene, ma se vuoi il massimo usa  AntiX o PuppyLinux
<nannes1> C)  La più leggera di Canonical è Lubuntu
<dod> Rio___ gestisce lo standby delle periferiche come monitor, hard disk....
<Rio___> ok l' ultimissima cosa... io vorrei riscaricare ubuntu per tenere a disposizione il cd secondo te è meglio col torrent o quello diretto?
<quatar> nannes1: ottimo. QUindi Lubuntu è canonical! Ed immagino che quindi sia tenuto aggiornato!
<dod> Rio___ e' comunque possibile che il tuo lo faccia comunque da bios
<nannes1> quatar: Esatto!!
<dod> Rio___  e' uguale. il torrent di solito e' piu' veloce e meno intasato.
<Rio___> a me sembrava  che andasse meglio col diretto...
<quatar> nannes1: in ultimo: Lubuntu è dunque adatto a creare una macchina che serva praticamente solo a navigare in internet, videoscrittura e riproduzione video/audio...
<alecv79> nessuno sa dirmi come ripristinare il file sistem ext4? :D
<quatar> (è tutto ciò che mi serve)
<nannes1> quatar: Sì, è esattamente quello che ho fatto io in una scuola, con pc a 356mb ram! ;)
<alecv79> Con Lubuntu io facevo di tutto
<nannes1> quatar: Dovrai usare un po' di accorgimenti, poi quando installi torna qui
<quatar> okay. Grazie mille!
<Rio___> dod io vado e di nuovo grazie ciaoooo
<nannes1> quatar: La scelta del software è essenziale.
<nannes1> (intendevo 265, errore di typing xD)
<nannes1> AAAH
<nannes1> 256
<nannes1> -.-
<mapreri> alecv79: fsck?
<alecv79> ho provato con gparted (avviando da usb) a dare il comando per il controllo, ma gira ore e ore senza dare risultati
<alecv79> fsck lo lanciio da ubuntu giusto? Purtroppo il sistema non mi si avvia (non trovando la /home) e non riesco a dare il flag /home all'altra piccola partizione
<mapreri> alecv79: cos'è il "flag home" ?
<quatar> nannes1: per curiosità: lavori in un'associazione di riciclaggio computer oppure è una dedizione personale?
<alecv79> su gparted puoi decidere di dire al sistema quali sono le partizioni /home /boot etc, il comando in gparted si chiama Flag
<nannes1> quatar: No lol,  è solo perchè mi ci son trovato faccia a faccia molte volte, e in mancanza di soldi ci si deve adattare
<quatar> ahah ho capito ;)
<mapreri> alecv79: umh... non è l'etichetta? il flag è un'altra cosa, e a che mi ricordo non c'è home, provo ad aprire gparted
<mapreri> difatti non c'è.
<mapreri> !fsck
<ubot-it> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SystemAdministration/Fsck
<alecv79> l'etichetta è il nome della partizione (che non dice al sistema che fare)
<quatar> a Pisa esiste una giovane associazione "PcDonato": prende computer dismessi da grandi parchi aziendali o da privati e li dà a scuole e associazioni e, in caso di disponibilità, a privati. È da loro che ho ricavato questo pc. Normalmente ci pensano loro ad installare, ma ho detto al volontario che ci potevo pensare io
<quatar> vabè, fine dello spazio istituzionale. VI saluto :)
<mapreri> alecv79: i flag possibili sono boot, diag, hidden, lbs, lvm, palo, prep, raid. io conosco (perlomeno, so a cosa servono) solo boot e hidden. quello che dice al sistema dove montare automaticamente le partizione è un file /etc/fstab.
<alecv79> si, ma se il sistema non si avvia?
<mapreri> alecv79: ci possono essere tanti motivi. cosa dice il sistema col boot rotto all'avvio? e sarebbe carino se mettessi il mio nick nella frase, così mi compare la notifica
<mapreri> !tab | alecv79 così è più facile
<ubot-it> alecv79 così è più facile: Per autocompletare un nick scrivete le prime due o tre lettere e poi premete il tasto TAB | vedi anche !chi
<alecv79> mapreri mi dice di attendere oppure premere s per omettere il mount o m per il ripristino manuale
<alecv79> mapreri: mi dice di attendere oppure premere s per omettere il mount o m per il ripristino manuale (non credevo che il tab funzionasse anche per la webchat!)
<mapreri> alecv79: ok. e si riferisce alla partizione che usi per /home ?
<alecv79> mapreri: questo messaggio mi esce mentre carica ubuntu (con il logo che ruota) priam dell'autenticazione
<mapreri> alecv79: yep, lo conosco bene. giocando parecchio con le partizioni mi viene fuori spesso
<alecv79> mapreri: e quindi do s o m?
<mapreri> alecv79: allora prova a vedere se riesci ad accederci senza problemi dalla live. se ci riesci forse l'uuid per qualche motivo a me oscuro non coincide più.
<alecv79> a me non succede mai :D
<mapreri> alecv79: dai s
<alecv79> e mi dire errore non trova il mount e mi appare root@alessandro etc
<mapreri> well.
<mapreri> alecv79: dai `mount -a` e dì quello che esce
<alecv79> mapreri: diche che il devic e uuid etcetc non esiste
<alecv79> mapreri: ma perchè se avvio gparted non mi fa fa fare il controllo del disco? Nel menu è presente ma non è cliccabile
<Rio_> dod scusa sono di nuovom io
<alecv79> io esco a dopo, e grazie tutto mapreri :D Scappo :D
<mapreri> alecv79: ok, te sai a che partizione si riferisce? altrimenti la andiamo a trovare
<alecv79> è la partizione /home
<alecv79> mapreri: è la partizione home
<mapreri> alecv79: probabilmente perchè manca il supporto per quel fs, forse.
<mapreri> alecv79: vabe a dopo
<alecv79> sda2
<alecv79> mapreri: te l'ho detto, è saltata la corrente mentre gparted aumentava la partizione sda2 (/home) e quindi ora non riconosce il file sistem
<Rio_> ragazzi qualcuno mi potrebbe aiutare... sto cencando di fare la verifica con il md5sun solo che non mi trova il file
<alecv79> mi è sucesso una volta, andavo sopra e dal menu facevo controlla disco e ha recuperato il file sistem (l'altra volta), ora non mi fa cliccare su "controllo disco"
<mapreri> no, io quello non l'avevo letto. sono arrivato dopo. è un brutto affare...
<alecv79> siccome ho dei file che vorrei recuperare, vorrei capire come posso ripristinare il file system senza perdere i file :D
<alecv79> altrimenti formatto e buona notte
<mapreri> fdisk -l |grep sda2 dice in fondo "Linux" ?
<mapreri> alecv79: ho avuto pessime esperienze con la corrente..
<mapreri> alecv79: prova
<alecv79> si aspe ho dovuto riavviare :D ora provo
<mapreri> alecv79: metti un lvecd che vai meglio
<alecv79> non ce l'ho appresso (sto creando una chiave di emergenza multi sistema
<gemon> ragazzi ho un problema a visualizza i filmati flash da youtube su firefox... i colori sono scombinati e parte del filmato si visualizza sullo sfondo desktop... qualche consiglio?
<alecv79> mapreri:  premendo s ora mi da la possibilità di loggarmi, ma se apro il mio utente mi ritorna alla pagina di autenticazione
<mapreri> alecv79: yep, è normale che non ti faccia accedere
<mapreri> vai in una console
<mapreri> con ctrl+alt+f1
<alecv79> mapreri: sei molto gentile, ti ringrazio, ora riesco ad entrare come utente guest (o come si chiama)
<alecv79> ora devo proprio scappare, ti ringrazio tanto a dopo , se ti trovo :)
<alecv79> (mannaggia ai clienti ultimo minuto)
<mapreri> ok
<mapreri> lol :D
<Daniele_> Buongiorno a tutti, ho comprato un nuovo portatile, ho installato la 12.04 con wubi ma non riesco ad installare i driver nvidia. In pratica dopo averli installati ho una risoluzione tipo 640x480 e non la riesco a cambiare in alcun modo. avete qualche idea su cosa possa fare?
<glpiana> Daniele_, prima dell'installazione dei driver nvidia proprietari che risoluzione avevi?
<Daniele_> 1280*768 o qualcosa del genere
<glpiana> Daniele_, allora rimuovi i driver prorpietari
<glpiana> *proprietari
<Daniele_> sudo apt-get remove -- purge nvidia-current ? e poi cancello anche il file xorg.con generato con nvidia-xconfig?
<glpiana> Daniele_, perchè non usi il gestore dei driver aggiuntivi di cui ubuntu è fornito?
<Daniele_> perchè mi fornisce solo il driver per la scheda wireless
<Daniele_> nessun driver per la scheda video
<glpiana> Daniele_, ecco, allora sarebbe stato un bene non installarli. comunque correggi il comando togliendo lo spazio prima di purge
<Daniele_> credo che il problema nasca perchè la scheda non è unica ma c'è anche quella integrata. magari non riconosce quella dedicata
<glpiana> Daniele_, se la risoluzione prima era corretta, leva sti driver e risolvi così
<Daniele_> disinstallato, tolgo anche xorg.conf da /etc/X11/?
<glpiana> Daniele_, se dopo la disinstallazione rimane, sì, levalo o almeno rinominalo
<Daniele_> glpiana:  i driver precedenti come li riabilito?
<glpiana> Daniele_, si riabilitano in automatico
<Daniele_> mi ricordi come si cancella un file da terminale, voglio memorizzare un po' di comandi :)
<glpiana> Daniele_, per rinominarlo: sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf_nvidia
<Daniele_> glpiana: grazie, riavvio, a tra poco!
<Daniele__> glpiana: ecco ho selezionato riavvia e ha fatto solo il logout
<Daniele__> comunque è tornata la risoluzione precedente
<glpiana> Daniele__, e tu nel terminale dai: sudo reboot così riavvii
<Daniele__> glpiana il comando per rimuovere i file me lo dici'? :) intanto faccio il reboot così impara!!
<Daniele_> glpiana: mi dice che ubuntu ha riscontrato un problema a /usr/bin/Xorg
<Daniele_> quindi non esiste modo di usare la video dedicata? :(
<Daniele_> che ne pensate di questo? http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/GraficaIbrida/Bumblebee
<New_User> salve
<New_User> avrei bisogno di fare qualche domanda
<New_User> c'è qualcuno?
<glpiana> Daniele_, che errore ha riscontrato?
<Daniele_> glpiana: ho slezionato dettagli ma mi ha dato solo il riferimento a quella cartella...
<glpiana> Daniele_, ma la grafica si è avviata?
<Daniele_> si vedo a risoluzione piena adesso
<Daniele_> mi diceva: se l'errore persiste provre a riavviare o qualcosa del genere
<glpiana> Daniele_, posta su pastebin il contenuto del file /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Daniele_> glpiana: Capitano eccolo :) http://pastebin.com/6cfYywZy
<alecv79> mapreri: sono tornato
<alecv79> buongiorno, a seguito di un back out elettrico mentre gparted ridimenzionava la partizione sda2 (la /home) non riesco più ad accedere a tale partizione.
<alecv79> come posso risolvere?
<Daniele_> glpiana: novità? si capisce qualcosa?
<Daniele_> alecv79: se non avevi documenti importanti mi sa che devi riformattare la partizione... hai provato con una live se ti fa recuperare almeno i files?
<alecv79> con gparted live vede sda2 ma non riesce a riconoscere il file sistem
<alecv79> devo recuperare un paio di cartelle, una volta con gparted mi è successo e ho cliccato su controllo disco e ha fatto tutto da solo, ma ora nada
<alecv79> non è cliccabile tale opzione
<Daniele_> ci sono dei programmi che recuperano i dati infischiandosene del filesystem
<Daniele_> prova comunque a vedere qui http://forum.spreatech.it/showthread.php/29181-Riparazione-file-system-hard-disk
<alecv79> e quali programmi sono?
<alecv79> me ne frega assai del file system (che piallo appena recuperato i file)
<alecv79> se do fsck /dev/sda2 mi dice che il superblocco è illegibile, e che se il blocco è corretto, dare e2fsck -b 8193 (device)
<alecv79> quando do il comando e2fsck -b 8193 sda2 mi dice che il file o ldirectory non esiste durante l'apertura di sda2
<nannes1> alecv79: Quando mai si fanno operazioni del genere senza prima fare un backup! -.-
<alecv79> mi ero scordato che c'era una cartellina senza back up!
<nannes1> Si vede che la cartellina non era poi così importante XD
<nannes1> !recuperodati
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'recuperodati'
<nannes1> !testdick
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'testdick'
<nannes1> alecv79: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RecuperoDati
<emanuele> #italia
<emanuele> #tuttoirc
<TaLaDo> ?
<TaLaDo> #mi sa che sbagli qualcosa
<glpiana> Daniele_, dammi l'output di: lspci | grep -i vga
<glpiana> !paste | DAMN3dg1rl
<ubot-it> DAMN3dg1rl: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> -.-
<glpiana> !paste | Daniele_
<ubot-it> Daniele_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Daniele_> glpiana: http://pastebin.com/6cfYywZy
<glpiana> Daniele_, quello l'ho visto, ti ho chiesto un'altra cosa ora.
<Daniele_> scusa glpiana  non avevo visto e stavo pranzando
<Daniele_> glpiana: http://pastebin.com/dVXdX0W0
<AndChat|265524> Salve sto cercando di sistemare una partizione che a seguito di una operazione errata  si   e rovinato il file sistem.
<AndChat|265524> Da test disk in modalità live sta analizzando la partizione, la vede
<AndChat|265524> Con quale comando ripristino il file sistem?
<Daniele_> glpiana: sono riuscito a installare l'accelerazione grafica :)
 * Aizram bacia tutti tranne 1
<Aizram> ops
<Aizram> ho sbagliato chan
<AndChat|265524> Nessuno può aiutarmi a ripristinare un file system?
<Aizram> di preciso cosa devi fare AndChat|265524 ?
<AndChat|265524> Ho sda2 cioè home che il pc non legge più, devo recuperare una cartella prima di formattare
<glpiana> AndChat|265524, e non riesci ad accedere al disco? se provi a montarlo che errore ottieni?
<glpiana> !paste | AndChat|265524
<ubot-it> AndChat|265524: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Aizram> ecco glpiana in soccorso :P garzie glpiana
<glpiana> lol
<glpiana> Daniele_, bene
<alecv792> ciao glpiana  sono AndChat|265524
<alecv792> ora mi sono collegato dal pc
<glpiana> ciao
<alecv792> ho avviato da cd live
<alecv792> non lo monta sda2
<glpiana> alecv792, e che errore da?
<alecv792> mentre ridimenzionavo la partizione con gparted e saltata la corrente
<glpiana> azz
<glpiana> fortunello!
<alecv792> c e un triangolo giallo affianco la partizione e non riconosce il file system
<alecv792> e gia
<alecv792> con testdisk vede sia i settori e la partizione che e home
<alecv792> ma se avvio ubuntu nada
<glpiana> alecv792, se provi a montare la partizione che errore ottieni?
<alecv792> cosa posso fare per recuperare una cartellina_
<alecv792> come lo monto
<glpiana> alecv792, sudo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt
<alecv792> mannaggia ubuntu [ inglese con tastiera inglese grrr
<glpiana> alecv792, cambia il layout di tastiera dalle impostazioni di sistema
<alecv792> mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<glpiana> alecv792, prova a dare: sudo fsck /dev/sda2
<AngelForget> alecv79, mi sa che hai qualche settore del hd rovinato o illeggibile
<alecv792> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<alecv792> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1198517/
<glpiana> alecv792, e tu prova come ti dice: sudo e2fsck -b 8193 /dev/sda2
<alecv792> ci provo da stamane, stesso errore
<glpiana> alecv792, allora recupera un disco esterno e usa testdisk e photorec
<alecv792> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1198518/
<alecv792> ho usato test disk faccio verifica disco e lui conta tutti i settori e va tutto ok
<alecv792> non so cosa fare dopo, non c e una guida
<glpiana> alecv792, devi usare photorec. avvialo e segui le istruzioni. ma devi avere sepazio su cui lui possa scrivere i file che recupera. quindi, più o meno, lo spazio che prima occupava la tua home
<alecv792> ho la chiavetta da 16 giga
<alecv792> che [ lo spazio di prima
<alecv792> poi non devo salvare tutto >D
<glpiana> alecv792, tu magari non devi salvare tutto, ma io non conosco modi in cui tu possa dirgli "oh, ma guarda che io volevo solo quelle tre cose lì!"
<glpiana> alecv792, inoltre considera che ti recupera solo documenti e immagini
<alecv792> sisi [ una cartella immagini
<alecv792> provo
<alecv792> a dopo
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<AllCraft> ciao a tutti
<AllCraft> ho una chiavetta internet E1800 TIM e ho ubuntu 12.04 come faccio a farla funzionare
<AllCraft> ?
<glpiana> AllCraft, apri un terminale
<alecv792> glpiana:  posso una domanda
<Fetentone> AllCraft la chiavetta è olivetti??
<glpiana> AllCraft, attacca la chiavetta e scrivi nel terminale: dmesg | tail
<glpiana> alecv792, certo
<AllCraft> sarebbe oliveti?
<Fetentone> Olivetti, la marca Olivetti!
<AllCraft> okei e poi batsa??
<glpiana> !paste | AllCraft
<ubot-it> AllCraft: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<alecv792> glpiana:  sto analizzando la partizione con testdisk, dopo che ha riconosciuto tutto la guida sul sito dice di dare write...
<alecv792> è corretto?
<AllCraft> ah no è hauwei
<Fetentone> Era solo perchè le Olivetti su Ubuntu non vanno... anch'io ho dovuto cambiarla!
<AllCraft> ma io non ho olivetti
<alecv792> glpiana: ho scaricato testdisk avviato l'avviabile e clicco su analizze
<AllCraft> bho allora basta che scrivo dmesg | tail sul terminale??
<alecv792> glpiana:  mi appare la lista delle partizioni e do ok su quick search
<alecv792> testdisk analizza il disco e trova le partizioni tutte e tre sono primarie (possibile?)
<alecv792> provo a riavviare. a dopo
<alecv792> ho risolto, era una stupidagine, dopo aver analizzato l tabella delle partizioni, bisognava dare write :D
<alecv792> comunque ringrazio tutti quelli che mi hanno aiutato :D
<alecv792> credevo fosse più complicato
<glpiana> alecv792, fa tutto da solo
<alecv792> a me spaventava la parola write
<alecv792> solo che ora mi sfasa i 45 giga del disco
<alecv792> che li vede pieni ma non è cosi
<alecv792> salvo i file e formatto, mi sa che è meglio
<glpiana> alecv792, meglio
<D4V|DE> ciao a tutti
<D4V|DE> jester-,  il problema di ieri persiste.. schermo nero e subito dopo mi chiede il login
<glpiana> D4V|DE, descrivilo di nuovo per cortesia
<jester-> DAMN3dg1rl: loggati e dai startx
<D4V|DE> jester-, stavolta mentre usavo la webcam con firefox ad un tratto schermo nero e mi porta nella schermata di login
<eddigei> salve
<eddigei> ho bisogno di un'aiuto con una scheda wireless che non mi viene rilevata
<glpiana> eddigei, lspci la vede?
<eddigei> ora ti link l'out
<jester-> D4V|DE: che intrfaccia grafica usi
<glpiana> !paste | eddigei
<ubot-it> eddigei: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<eddigei> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1198612/
<eddigei> sisi lo so :D
<eddigei> stavo incollando :D
<D4V|DE> jester-, kde
<glpiana> eddigei, poi quando hai voglia dammi l'output del comando che ti ho chiesto
<jester-> DAMN3dg1rl: di serie o tarocco
<eddigei> oddio scusami non mi aveva copiato
<jester-> D4V|DE:  di serie o tarocco, leva tutti gli effetti
<eddigei> 0a:02.0 Network controller: Texas Instruments ACX 111 54Mbps Wireless Interface
<D4V|DE> jester-, kde 4.8.4
<eddigei> è questa quindi al vede
<D4V|DE> ho gli effetti attivati
<glpiana> eddigei, mi sa che devi usare ndiswrapper coi driver di windows per sta scheda
<jester-> D4V|DE: disattivali
<D4V|DE> tutti?
<eddigei> e ma non c eli ho :(
<jester-> d4 si tutti
<glpiana> eddigei, immagino tu riesca a trovarli su google
<eddigei> e non ci sono riuscito per quello mi sono rivolto qui :D
<D4V|DE> ok
<D4V|DE> jester-, ma non c'è un modo x avere gli effetti e stabilità?
<glpiana> eddigei, prova a guardare qui http://acx100.sourceforge.net/
<jester-> D4V|DE: cìsenza effetti da problemi?
<eddigei> ci avevo gia guardato ma non ci sono i driver di windows
<glpiana> eddigei, ho capito che non ci sono i driver di windows, ma guarda che lì ti spiega come compilarti il driver
<D4V|DE> non so xkè ieri dopo il nomodeset andava bene
<D4V|DE> oggi si è ripresentato il problema
<D4V|DE> anche se di rado
<D4V|DE> ma c'è
<eddigei> gia provato non funge su 12.04
<jester-> D4V|DE: i casi sono: o hai l'hd con settori danneggiati, o abiliti effetti coi quali la tu video non ce la fa
<glpiana> eddigei, non funge sta per? non si riesce a compilarlo o si compila bene ma poi caricandolo da errore?
<jester-> D4V|DE: fai una prova. rimonina .kde, termina sessione rientra, ablita gli effetti di serie
<jester-> senza settarne altri
<eddigei> si compila ma non la vede lo stesso
<glpiana> eddigei, carica il modulo e dai dmesg | tail nel terminale
<D4V|DE> jester-, ho rinominato .kde in .kde2 e ho perso tutte le personalizzazioni del desktop
<D4V|DE> come faccio a riaverle?
<jester-> D4V|DE: ripristini la .kd2
<jester-> per quello si rinomina, ma mi sa che il problema sono le tue impotazioni
<D4V|DE> jester-, devo rinominarla com'era prima?
<jester-> certo
<D4V|DE> sta su etc?
<jester-> DAMN3dg1rl: nella home
<D4V|DE> adesso mi spuntano .kde e .kde1
<D4V|DE> che faccio?
<D4V|DE> jester-, quindi?
<jester-> D4V|DE: hai rinominato o no
<jester-> in .kde cancellando prima la .kde
<D4V|DE> jester-, appena ho rinominato .kde1 in .kde mi ha chiesto di sovrascrivere alcune cose
<jester-> eesci e rientra
<D4V|DE> sn dal netbook
<D4V|DE> il kde è crashato
<D4V|DE> ho riavviato 3 volte
<D4V|DE> sfondo nero
<D4V|DE> e non risponde nulla
<D4V|DE> errori di tutti i tipi
<jester-> DAMN3dg1rl: ricancella la .kde e faile impostazioni da capo
<jester-> sta li il tuo problema
<DAMN3dg1rl> D4V|DE, [16:42:00] <jester-> DAMN3dg1rl: ricancella la .kde e faile impostazioni da capo
<D4V|DE> non riesco neppure.. dovrei cambiare kdm? in qualche modalità provvisoria x farlo?
<jester-> D4V|DE: e non mettere cazzate varie
<D4V|DE> ci ho messo mesi x personalizzare il desktop in quel modo.. ora tutto perso..
<D4V|DE> con gli stessi effetti grafici funzionava tutto alla perfezione fino a kubuntu 11.10
<D4V|DE> il fatto è che ubuntu in generale è diventato una merda...
<mibofra> vacci piano...
<D4V|DE> sono 7 anni che utilizzo ubuntu e negli ultimi 2 kubuntu ma adesso mi ha proprio stufato
<D4V|DE> con sta ultimo rilascio mi ha proprio deluso
<mibofra> prova xubuntu o lubuntu
<mibofra> rispettivamente con xface e lxde
<mibofra> penso che lxde ti piacerà molto .
<fabio_cc> D4V|DE, commenti del genere non sono graditi, se vuoi esprimere il tuo pensiero c'è #ubuntu-it-chat e comunque evitando la volgarità
<fabio_cc> grazie
<fabio_cc> !irc
<ubot-it> leggi le Linee Guida del canale su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<D4V|DE> fabio_cc, lo farò..
<fabio_cc> bene :)
<jab> Ciao
<Tipp-EX> salve
<Guest99112> qualcuno mi può aiutare con webcamstudio?
<Tipp-EX> ho un hd esterno montato tramite fstab
<Tipp-EX> con questa riga UUID=60c677d4-a133-464b-ae89-013c53d3de2f /media/DiscoDati ext4	defaults 0 0
<mibofra> Guest99112: non va la webcam ?
<Guest99112> mibofra
<Tipp-EX> praticamente però s econdivido le cartelle all'interno della partizione non mi ci fa accedere dalla rete
<Guest99112> cerco di installare la versione 0.56
<Guest99112> ma mi riporta questo errore
<Guest99112> Errore: La dipendenza non può essere soddisfatta: gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse
<Tipp-EX> mi dice impossibile montare la partizione windows
<jester-> Tipp-EX: è normale che non scrive cartelle non nella home
<mibofra> Tipp-EX : per avere i permessi senza
<mibofra> avere rogne
<mibofra> montalo sotto /home/tuonomeutente/dati
<mibofra> creando la cartella dati prima nella tua home .
<Guest99112> è un pacchetto deb
<Tipp-EX> mmm ok
<mibofra> non riesci ad installarlo ?
<Guest99112> no
<Tipp-EX> senno come si potrebbe risolvere?
<Guest99112> Errore: La dipendenza non può essere soddisfatta: gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse
<Tipp-EX> giusto per capire
<mibofra> Tipp-EX
<mibofra> devi ottenere i permessi sull'hd .
<Tipp-EX> gli do l'opzione users?
<Tipp-EX> nel fstab intendo
<mibofra> oppure usare chmod
<mibofra> fai tu, come ti viene più semplice :D .
<mibofra> Guest99112: cerca medibuntu su google e vai nella pagina dove
<Tipp-EX> ora provo senno lo monto in home:D
<mibofra> ti da il comando per aggiungere i repo di medibuntu
<jester-> !medibuntu
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/NonUfficiali/Medibuntu
<mibofra> poi riprova ad installare il pacchetto :D .
<mibofra> grazie jester- .
<Guest99112> ma io uso linux mint
<Guest99112> Medibuntu è già attivato
<mibofra> fa lo stesso .
<Guest99112> ok provo
<jester-> Guest99112: e che centriamo noi con mit, vai sul canale mint
<Guest99112> non ho mica detto winzozz
<Guest99112> open your mind
<mibofra> si ma diamo solo supporto
<mibofra> ad ubuntu
<mibofra> e derivate ufficialo
<mibofra> *ufficiali
<jester-> Guest99112: questo è canale ubuntu e con mint noncentra nulla
<Guest99112> mint è una derivata di ubuntu
<mibofra> lubuntu, xubuntu, kubuntu
<mibofra> non ufficiale .
<Guest99112> e quindi
<mibofra> mint non è una derivata ufficiale .
<Guest99112> la cosa ti conturba?
<mibofra> no
<mibofra> a me almeno no
<mibofra> ai mod si .
<Guest99112> :-D
<mibofra> anche perché e un canale di supporto ufficiale .
<jester-> Guest99112:  qunidi se non comosciamo come è combinato mint perdiamo tempo e basta e visto che dicono che mint sia diffusa piu di ubuntu avranno pur un'assistenza
<mibofra> *è
<jester-> Guest99112: o chiedi in #ubuntu-it-chat che se qualcuno gli gira magari ti assiste
<mibofra> qualcuno = io .
<mibofra> :D
<Guest99112> mibofra ti ringrazio
<Guest99112> non posso frequentare un canale
<Guest99112> con certi elementi
<Guest99112> vedi jester
<Guest99112> buona serata
<Guest99112> =)
<mibofra> c'è sempre il PV
<Guest99112> ok
<Guest99112> grazie lo stesso
<mibofra> prego .
<mibofra> se aspettava un attimo gli passavo in PV il comando da dare , mah ...
<mibofra> come va Tipp-EX ?
<Tipp-EX> niente
<Tipp-EX> ho fatto anche il mount
<Tipp-EX> nella home
<Tipp-EX> mi da sempre lo stesso errore
<mibofra> allora mota nella home
<mibofra> *monta
<Tipp-EX> fatto
<mibofra> solitamente li funziona .
<Tipp-EX> UUID=60c677d4-a133-464b-ae89-013c53d3de2f /home/ubuntu/media/DiscoDati ext4	defaults 0 0
<mibofra> hai usato stystem-config-samba .
<Tipp-EX> no
<Tipp-EX> tasto destro
<mibofra> usa lui
<Tipp-EX> ok provo
<mibofra> per configurare samba .
<Tipp-EX> addirittura s ela condivido cosi non me la ritrovo nelle cartelle di rete
<Tipp-EX> a no ok
<Tipp-EX> eccola
<mibofra> XD
<Tipp-EX> ma sempr elo stesso errore
<mibofra> setta bene i permessi degli utenti samba
<Tipp-EX> no messo accesso a tutti
<mibofra> e la corrispondenza degli utenti samba
<Tipp-EX> cmq gli utenti sono ubuntu e nobody
<mibofra> utente win = utente *nix
<mibofra> ES
<mibofra> gianmarco (utente win) = gigix (utente *nix) .
<Tipp-EX> si ho capito ma non me la fa montare da ubuntu prorpio
<Tipp-EX> cioè s eda ubuntu vado su rete mi fa vedere le cartelle condivise su windows e le cartelle su questo pc ubuntu
<mibofra> a che partizione corrisponde l'UUID
<Tipp-EX> ntfs
<Tipp-EX> credo asp
<Tipp-EX> ano ext4
<mibofra> dico /dev/sda*
<mibofra> sda1 , 2, 3 ...
<Tipp-EX> dovrebbe esse sdb1
<mibofra> anzi, sdb
<Tipp-EX> mo te lo dico asp
<mibofra> usa "sudo blkid" e vai sicuro .
<Tipp-EX> /dev/sdb2
<Tipp-EX> si questa è la riga su fstab
<Tipp-EX> UUID=60c677d4-a133-464b-ae89-013c53d3de2f /home/ubuntu/media/DiscoDati ext4 defaults 0 0
<mibofra> al posto dell'UUID prova a mettere /dev/sdb2 infstab
<mibofra> *in fstab
<Tipp-EX> ok ma mi pare strano
<mibofra> anche a me, ma se non va
<mibofra> secondo me non hai impostato bene i permessi di samba
<Steeler> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<mibofra> o quelli dell'hd .
<Tipp-EX> mibofra, le altre cartelle me le condivide bene
<mibofra> Steeler: ma il canale di supporto sta diventando #ubuntu-it-chat ?
<Tipp-EX> solo quelel su hd esterno nn vanno
<Steeler> mibofra, no
<Tipp-EX> cmq non va
<Tipp-EX> solito errore
<mibofra> mi fai una schermata di system-config-samba
<Tipp-EX> ok
<Tipp-EX> asp
<mibofra> ed una dell'errore please ?
<Tipp-EX> dove la incollo?
<mibofra> mettile su
<mibofra> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Tipp-EX> ok
<Tipp-EX> http://imagebin.org/228031
<jaki> Una domanda.... la versione integrata con android è gia disponibile?
<mibofra> dammi un attimo per caricare
<Tipp-EX> http://imagebin.org/228032
<mibofra> le immagini
<Tipp-EX> ok
<mibofra> jaki: in via sperimentale, su iscrizione
<mibofra> al programma di test .
<mibofra> prova a dare l'accesso ad /home/ubuntu/media Tipp-EX .
<Tipp-EX> in che senso?
<jaki> grazie per la dritta
<mibofra> jaki: prego
<mibofra> Tipp-EX: lo metti come percorso della condivisione samba in system-config-samba
<Tipp-EX> provo
<mibofra> ok
<Tipp-EX> mi condivide bene media
<Tipp-EX> quindi vedo Discodati
<Tipp-EX> ma se provo ad aprire
<Tipp-EX> lo stesso errore
<Tipp-EX> ho pure provato a montare cosi
<sage79> salve. su firefox riuslta che non abbia java installato
<Tipp-EX> UUID=60c677d4-a133-464b-ae89-013c53d3de2f /home/ubuntu/media/DiscoDati ext4	rw,users,auto,async 0 0
<mibofra> Tipp-EX: sposti il contenuto di tutto su DiscoDati e pace fatta .
<mibofra> sage79: strano, sicuro ?
<Tipp-EX> mibofra, non hai capito non accede alla cartella montata
<Tipp-EX> qualsiasi essa sia
<sage79> si siti da cui far partire applet java mi dicono "ti serve java"
<mibofra> l'ho capito Tipp-EX
<mibofra> e tu sposti i dati nella cartella superiore (così ti ho risposto ) .
<mibofra> o almeno quello era il senso :D .
<mibofra> sage79: e lo hai installato ?
<mibofra> dal software center, synaptic, apt
<Tipp-EX> la cartella superiore sarebbe media che fa parte dell'altro hd
<Tipp-EX> quindi non si puo fare
<sage79> ho installato openjdk o qualcosa del genere
<mibofra> installa runtime
<mibofra> Tipp-EX: la superiore a Musica, DiscoDati
<Tipp-EX> no asp mi sono spiegato male
<mibofra> cioè metti tutto nella root dell'hd .
<Tipp-EX> allora
<mibofra> così dovrebbe leggere il tutto .
<Tipp-EX> la root dell hd è  ~/media/DiscoDati
<mibofra> prova con un file
<Tipp-EX> ma non ci accede
<mibofra> montata nella home si .
<Tipp-EX> no è montata nella home
<mibofra> /home/ubuntu/media/discodati/musica
<mibofra> media non è nella home ?
<mibofra> e discodati non è sotto media ?
<sage79> mancava icetea 7 plugin, risolto
<mibofra> sege79: ci avrai giocato a freccette, quello è sempre a posto :D .
<mibofra> ma va bene, ciao :) .
<sage79> grazie
<Daniele_> Passando dai driver normali con la scheda integrata ai driver proprietari una specie di benchmark è passato da 2 fps a 150 fps... incredibile! Comunque volevo chiedervi come posso mettere il controllo delle temperature sulla barra in alto, dove c'è l'orario per intenderci.
<mibofra> Daniele_
<mibofra> installa applet apposita .
<Daniele_> ho installato con wubi la 12.04 poi ci ho installato gnome 3 (odio unity) però se clicco con il destro sulla barra non mi da le opzioni
<Daniele_> mibofra: provo a installare sensors
<Daniele_> però poi il problema sarà metterlo nella barra
<mibofra> no
<Daniele_> allora?
<mibofra> c'è un applet che va sia su unity che gnome3
<Daniele_> come si chiama?
<mibofra> indicator-sensors-applet
<roberto_> salve a tutti , è la prima volta che mi collego qui ... cerco info , vorrei istallare ubuntu 12 su un Fujitsu amilo Pa2510 c'è qualcuno che lo ha gia fatto ?  potrei avere problemi ? gira bene ?
<Tipp-EX> vabeb ce rinuncio -.
<mibofra> Tipp-EX
<mibofra> alla fine è semplice
<Tipp-EX> mibofra, cioè?
<mibofra> cerca un post simile sul forum, dove abbiamo risolto con un altro utente
<mibofra> cioè
<mibofra> prendi i dati del tuo hd
<mibofra> e li metti nella root dell'hd
<mibofra> monta l'hd sotto /home/ubuntu/media o come vuoi tu
<Tipp-EX> ma non funziona ci ho provato con un file
<mibofra> crei la condivisione e amen
<Daniele_> mibofra: non esiste il pacchetto con quel nome nei miei repository
<Daniele_> Provo Psensors
<Tipp-EX> se nella root montata non ci entra è inutile che sposto i file
<mibofra> Deniele_: indicator-applet-sensors ?
<Tipp-EX> i permessi dell hd sono apposto inoltre ho 777 su tutto
<mibofra> Tipp-EX
<mibofra> smonta l'hd
<mibofra> dai mkdir dati
<mibofra> sudo mount /dev/sdb2 /home/ubuntu/dati
<mibofra> e prova la condivisione
<roberto_> qualcuno ha provato Ubuntu 12 su Fujitsu Amilo Pa2510 ?
<Tipp-EX> mibofra, ti ringrazio per il supporto ma credo non hai capito che ho gia fatto quello che mi stai indicando
<Tipp-EX> e non va
<Tipp-EX> quindi ci sarà qualche altro problema
<mibofra> Tipp-EX: smonta l'hd con "sudo umount /dev/sdb2"
<Tipp-EX> ti ringrazio lo stesso
<Tipp-EX> fatto
<mibofra> solo così dovrebbe andare
<mibofra> a moltissimi utenti va.
<Tipp-EX> a me no immagino sia un problem adiverso
<mibofra> ma hai provato ad accedere hai dati sul pc con win ?
<mibofra> o con quello nella condivisone di rete ?
<mibofra> Daniele_: trovato, si chiama indicator-hardware-sensors .
<mibofra> sicuro come la morte questa volta :D .
<Daniele_> mibofra: ahaha Grazie :) questo psensor è molto bruttino e vede solo la temp di hdd e cpu...
<roberto_> domanda di prima
<mibofra> Tipp-EX, ma provato a fare la stessa cosa con una pendrive o un altro hd ?
<mibofra> roberto_: scusa
<Tipp-EX> sto provando con il cell ho quello a portata di mano e  come sul pc mi vede la cartella nell hd principale ma non mi fa montare quella del disco esterno
<mibofra> prova ubuntu da live
<Tipp-EX> no non ho provato con un altro hd
<Tipp-EX> posso provare
<mibofra> prova
<mibofra> tenar non nuoce :)
<mibofra> roberto_: prova ubuntu da live
<Daniele_> mibofra: il mio pc o è gesù o è goku... niente morte!! :(
<mibofra> avvi il cd di ubuntu e ti chiede se lo vuoi provare o installare
<mibofra> e tu gli dici di provare .
<mibofra> Daniele_ : devi installare anche lm-sensors
<mibofra> e riavvia l'applet
<roberto_> provato è va un po lentino... anche se a confronto di VISTA originale ch ec'è istallato sopra è una bella differenza... istallandolo proprio su HD sarebbe diverso o non migliora più di tanto ?
<mibofra> roberto_ : installato su hd è diverso
<mibofra> quella è la limitazione da lettura da drive ottico .
<mibofra> prova anche con una pendrive .
<mibofra> dovrebbe andare più veloce del cd
<roberto_> mibofra_: l'ho provato da usb live
<Daniele_> mibofra: Tra l'altro non mi fa modificare la retroilluminazione dello schermo. illumina al massimo è basta... ora ho notato che dopo tutti gli aggiornamenti mi propone il gestore driver dei driver video, glieli lascio installare
<mibofra> ok, comunque si, installato su hd è più veloce, assolutamente
<mibofra> Daniele_ se regoli la luminosità dalle impostazioni di sistema ?
<roberto_> mibofra_: ok grazie , spero di non avere problemi con l'istallazione dei driver ATIradeon
<Daniele_> roberto_: da hd è enormemente più veloce!!
<Daniele_> mibofra: si anche variandola da li
<Daniele_> vediamo se con questo driver migliora qualcosa...
<mibofra> roberto_ : no, con la 12.04 non avrai problemi.
<roberto_> ok GRAZIE A TUTTI
<mibofra> ciao :D .
<Daniele_> roberto_: ciao!!
<roberto_> CIAO :-D
<Tipp-EX> mibofra, idem
<Tipp-EX> non va
<mibofra> molto strano ....
<mibofra> fammici pensare :)
<Daniele_> Tipp-EX: scusa sono arrivato tardi, ma hai il filesystem andato?
<mibofra> no, altra cosa, condivisione di rete .
<Tipp-EX> no
<mibofra> l'hd esterno ti serve esterno ?
<Tipp-EX> non riesco a condividere un hd montato
<Tipp-EX> da fstab
<Daniele_> Tipp-EX: mai avuto a che fare con un problema simile...
<mibofra> Tipp-EX: dico l'hd ti serve che sia esterno ?
<mibofra> o lo lasci lì ?
<Tipp-EX> è uguale anche con un secondo interno
<Daniele_> mibofra: il driver suggerito non me lo installa... questi portatili sono un po' scoccianti, col vecchio pc del 2005 ubuntu vola :p
<Tipp-EX> vi posto un'immagine asp
<mibofra> cioè: hai un altro hd interno ed hai provato anche con quello Tipp-EX ?
<Tipp-EX> si
<Tipp-EX> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<mibofra> Daniele_ : continua ad usare gli open, comunque unity e gnome tengono di default la luminosità al massimo.
<Tipp-EX> http://imagebin.org/228041
<Daniele_> si ma fa schifo!! è uno spreco assurdo su un portatile! per i driver da smpre errori stupidi... rimane come stà adesso che va bene :)
<Tipp-EX> allora la cartella scaricati è sul hd principale e la cartella mp3 su quello secondario
<Tipp-EX> hanno gli stessi permessi eppure il primo lo monta e il secondo no
<mibofra> torno fra qualche istante ...
<Tipp-EX> mibofra, forse ho risolto
<Tipp-EX> provo bene poi ti spiedgo
<Tipp-EX> non s es amai serva a qualche dun'altro
<mibofra> ci sono
<mibofra> dimmi .
<mibofra> dove stava l'inghippo ?
<Tipp-EX> no asp sto facendo un po di prove
<Tipp-EX> non vorrei fosse solo culo huauhahu
<mibofra> ok :D .
<Daniele_> mibofra: ho risolto per la luminosità, va abilitata l'opzione che permette la modifica da GRUB
<mibofra> Daniele_ : ma non c'è di default ?
<mibofra> usi un 64bit ?
<Daniele_> mibofra:  NO o.o assurdo!!!
<Daniele_> si X86
<mibofra> e per questo mancava la stringa :D .
<mibofra> alla prossima :) .
<Daniele_> vai via?
<mibofra> no
<mibofra> perché ?
<Daniele_> ho installato stmattina ubuntu quindi magari torno tra poco XD :D
<mibofra> ok, ti ho salutato perché pensavo te ne andassi :D .
<Daniele_> poi ora sto installando i sensors
<Daniele_> ho appena installato lm-sensors
<Daniele_> mibofra: sto facendo sensors-detect
<Daniele_> do yes a tutto
<mibofra> have a nice day :D .
<Daniele_> mibofra: fatto, ora reinstallo Psensor, nella descrizione dice che fa uso di lm-sensors
<Daniele_> anche perchè quello harware-sensor non me lo trova neanche ora...
<mibofra> devi cercare hardware sensors indicator
<Daniele_> se do sudo apt-get install hardware-sensors-indicator
<sage79> per usare una stampante collegata ad un pc windows devo usare samba?
<Daniele_> E: Impossibile trovare il pacchetto hardware-sensors-indicator
<mibofra> prova senza la s finale di sensors .
<mibofra> sage79: è di rete o usb ?
<sage79> è usb attaccata al pc
<mibofra> samba
<sage79> che è collegato ad  u router
<Daniele_> mibofra: idem con patate
<mibofra> Daniele_: XD, mi sono ricordato che si trova in un repo esterno :D .
<Daniele_> mibofra: eheh!!
<mibofra> tu lo dovresti mettere nel tuo sistema :D .
<mibofra> se lo vuoi, se no niente :) .
<Daniele_> mibofra: provo reinstallando questo psensor
<mibofra> ok
<Daniele_> se no mi dici il repo :)
<mibofra> :D
<Tipp-EX> mibofra, se non ho capito male
<Tipp-EX> impostando il parametro force user= nome utente
<Tipp-EX> in smb.conf
<mibofra> forzi l'utente all'uso
<mibofra> io non ne ho avuto il bisogno :D .
<Tipp-EX> cosi pero mi funziona
<Tipp-EX> per curiosita
<mibofra> chissà cosa avrai fatto al povero conf prima :D .
<Tipp-EX> in smb,conf come hai impostato sicurity?
<Tipp-EX> nono è l'originale
<mibofra> ok
<Tipp-EX> lo avevo salvato e l'ho ripristinato
<Tipp-EX> cmq cosa hai impostato a security?
<mibofra> security è commentato,
<mibofra> però il resto è abilitato
<mibofra> da te invece c'è security=user ?
<Tipp-EX> no commentatto
<Tipp-EX> ma su una guid aonline mi dice di impostarlo share
<mibofra> fai come vuoi, ma essendo in rete locale, non dovresti aver problema di protezione
<mibofra> se lo vuoi abilitare io però lo metterei ad user
<mibofra> fai te .
<Tipp-EX> bo conosco poco samba dopo mi do una letta bene
<Tipp-EX> al manuale
<mibofra> ok :D .
<Daniele_> mibofra: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:alexmurray/indicator-sensors && sudo apt-get update
<Daniele_> ti ricorda qualcosa ? :)
<mibofra> vedo il repo
<Antonio_> Posso fare una domanda base base?
<mibofra> falla .
<Antonio_> In Ubuntu 12.04 c'è un menu delle applicazioni installate?
<Daniele_> Antonio_: prova
<Daniele_> si!
<Antonio_> donde estas?
<Antonio_> ndò sta?
<Daniele_> Applicazioni>Ubuntu Software Center
<Antonio_> mi dà l'elenco ma una volta che l'ho trovato ci clikko sopra e non me la fa aprire...bensì mi fa vedere descrizione e recensioni
<mibofra> Daniele_: è lui, vai tranquillo :D .
<Antonio_> io voglio invece avviarla
<Tipp-EX> mibofra, l'ultima cosa poi non ti rompo piu :D
<mibofra> ok
<Tipp-EX> ma che differenza c'è tra # e ;
<Daniele_> Antonio_: sulla destra in alto quando vedi la descrizione c'è il tasto 'INSTALLA'
<Tipp-EX> ho alcune righe in smb che iniziano con ;
<Antonio_> messo che sia già installata
<Antonio_> come si lancia?
<mibofra> #: non usa la riga di codice
<Antonio_> tipo...gestore dischi
<mibofra> ; : più opzioni
<Daniele_> Antonio_: cercalo tra le applicazioni, di che applicazione si tratta?
<mibofra> o opzione successiva :D .
<Tipp-EX> non ho capito
<Tipp-EX> aahuahu
<mibofra> mi allontano un sec :D .
<Daniele_> Antonio_: guarda in Strumenti di sistema
<mibofra> #: non usa quella riga di codice...
<mibofra> ; più opzioni
<mibofra> poi guarda in rete :D .
<mibofra> ciao :D .
<Antonio_> bisogna andare nella crtella delle applicazioni per lanciarla? possibile non esista un menu con tutte le applicazioni installate?
<Tipp-EX> ciao
<Antonio_> tipo w7?
<Daniele_> Non lo trovi su Applicazioni>Strumenti di Sistema??
<Antonio_> no
<Antonio_> ma dov'è sto "applicazioni"?
<Antonio_> sempre in software center?
<Daniele_> ah sei su unity?
<Antonio_> non so manco che vor dì....
<Daniele_> devi andare in alto a sinistra, clicchi l'icona del menù
<Daniele_> c'è una barra a sinistra, ha delle icone, clicchi su quella più in alto
<Daniele_> li troverai una casella di testo in cui puoi scrivere il nome dell'applicazione che cerchi
<Daniele_> ad esempio scrivi dischi e vedi che troverai nelle icone sottostanti il programma che cerchi
<Daniele_> meglio di così non credo di potertelo spiegare...
<Daniele_> mibofra: Ho installato finalmente il programma che dicevi!
<Daniele_> It works fine!
<mibofra> mi fa piacere, io vado a mangiare, ciao :D .
<Daniele_> mibofra: Grazie di tutto Ciao!!
<alessandro_> come si fa a far il backup dei dati presenti sul disco rigido?
<mibofra> alessandro_: la maniera più semplice è usare il tool integrato in ubuntu. Vai su impostazioni di sistema →
<mibofra> backup
<giovanni_68> salve a tutti, piccolo problema: cerco di masterizzare dei file su dvd usando Brasero e mi si blocca ad un file .txt con l'errore "impossibile trovare un genitore per il percorso...."....che è????
<mibofra> Avrà perso per strada i parenti :D . A parte lo scherzo, non sa dove è il file txt
<mibofra> prova a spostarlo a qualche altra parte e a rimasterizzare .
<giovanni_68> HI HI HI..... se poi sono come i  miei......
<mibofra> *da
<giovanni_68> per ora ho solo provato ad eliminarlo e a crearne uno nuovo ma non ha funzionato
<mibofra> a spostarlo ?
<giovanni_68> nei limiti del possibile non vorrei spostarlo
<mibofra> sposta la cartella che lo contiene :D .
<giovanni_68> adesso ci provo...... sono 132 cartelle per complessivi 1487 file, ci mette tre quarti d'ora,...
<mibofra> XD , fa niente :D .
<giovanni_68> Grazie!
<mibofra> prego :) .
<giovanni_68> Altro problema, improvvisa disconnessione TUTTI dispositivi USB; nemmeno il comando lsusb li rileva ( 3HD esterni e TASTIERA )
<mibofra> riavvia,
<mibofra> mi sa che si è decaricato il modulo per l'usb .
<sin> hola!posso mettere la password su un altro utente essendo io amministratore?ubuntu 12.04
<giovanni_68> rigrazie!
<mibofra> prego
<mibofra> sin: no, devi conoscere la password dell'utente
<mibofra> se no, che password sarebbe XD .
<sin> ma io voglio che non acceda come ospite e quindi se si può mettere una psw
<mibofra> sin: crea un account per quell'utente .
<sin>  a me basta che non vada su internet
<sin> come creo un account ospite?
<mibofra> sin: crei l'account
<mibofra> e lo configuri come utente limitato
<malhomme> salve a tutti, avrei bisogno di aiuto sull'installazione dei driver della scheda video..
<mibofra> poi decidi tu cosa può fare o pure no .
<mibofra> mlhomme: scheda ? Nvidia , Ati
<mibofra> comunque cerca il gestore driver aggiuntivi
<mibofra> ed installa i driver da li
<mibofra> lo raggiungi anche con questo comando
<mibofra> "gksudo jockey-gtk"
<mibofra> :D .
<malhomme> Ati. Ho installato i driver da lì, e sembra esser andato tutto per il verso giusto, però quando digito
<malhomme> $ glxinfo | head
<malhomme> (un amico mi ha suggerito il comando)
<malhomme> mi esce:
<malhomme> X Error of failed request: BadRequest (invalid request code or no such operation) Major opcode of failed request: 154 (GLX) Minor opcode of failed request: 19 (X_GLXQueryServerString) Serial number of failed request: 12 Current serial number in output stream: 12 name of display: :0.0
<malhomme> (mi ha anche fatto cancellare  e reinstallare manualmente i pacchetti da capo)
<mibofra> Allora rimuovili sempre da li, installerà i radeon che dovrebbero andare :D .
<malhomme> con che comando installa i radeon?
<malhomme> (la scheda è una Radeon HD6490M)
<mibofra> lo fa automaticamente all'eliminazione dei driver closed.
<mibofra> ciao :D .
<malhomme> Ciao, grazie!
<malhomme> Vabbè, andato! :D
<mapreri> 'notte a tutti :D
<ParanoidAndroid> night
<mapreri> good night ParanoidAndroid
#ubuntu-it 2012-09-12
<Cristian> ciO
<mapreri> ciao Cristian :)
<Cristian> wue
<Cristian> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Cristian> XD
<mapreri> è attiva pure a quest'ora? :o
<mapreri> ok xD
<glpiana> ola
<hallino1> Giorno
<relink> salve, stamattina aggiornando ubuntu 12.04 mi chiede un avanzamento parziale di versione a causa di openjdk 7... è normale?
<glpiana> relink, può esserlo tranquillamente
<relink> mm ok, infatti l'ho eseguito e sembra tutto  a posto. Chiedevo perchè non mi è mai capitato.
<glpiana> relink, ma ti assicuro che capita
<relink> ook perfetto
<Guest18830> salve
<Guest18830> ho un problema con xubuntu e le reti wifi
<glpiana> Guest18830, esponilo
<Guest18830> quando vado per vedere la lista delle reti wifi
<Guest18830> mi dice
<Guest18830> Dispositivo non gestito
<glpiana> Guest18830, apri un terminale e scrivi: lspci
<glpiana> !paste | Guest18830
<ubot-it> Guest18830: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> torno subito
<jack_> salve
<jack_> vorrei installare gma 500 su ubuntu 12.04
<jack_> qualcuno sa come fare?
<glpiana> jack_, gma 500 cosa sarebbe?
<jack_> scheda video
<glpiana> jack_, la intel?
<jack_> si esattto
<jack_> intel Graphic Media Accelerator 500
<glpiana> jack_, che intendi per installare? dovrebbe già essere funzionante di default
<jack_> si...
<jack_> ma la mia configurazione è di 1366x768
<jack_> e su ubuntu nn va oltre i 1024 x
<glpiana> jack_, bah, puoi forse provare con i driver proprietari: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/Intel/Poulsbo
<jack_> ora ci provo...ma leggendo sui forum...è una scheda video molto problematica per ubuntu 12.04
<jack_> andava bene su 10.04
<jack_> glpiana, neela prima fase d'installazione mi da l'errore : W: Errore GPG: http://ppa.launchpad.net jaunty Release: Le seguenti firme non sono state verificate perché la chiave pubblica non è disponibile: NO_PUBKEY 99D6B21CC6598A30
<glpiana> !gpgerr | jack_
<ubot-it> jack_: Se ricevi errori di chiave GPG dopo aver aggiunto dei repository personalizzati, identifica la chiave GPG che  restituisce l'errore ricevuto ( per esempio  437D05B5 ) ed esegui da terminale:  gpg --keyserver  keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys <codice_chiaveGPG> && gpg --export --armor | sudo apt-key add - && sudo apt-get  update
<Guest18830> glpiana http://paste.ubuntu.com/1200201/
<glpiana> Guest18830, prova a dare una occhiata qui http://askubuntu.com/questions/131912/wireless-not-working-on-dell-xps-17-after-installing-12-04#165194
<Guest18830> non ho capito bene
<RobertoRcorp> salve c'è qualcuno che puo aiutarmi  ?
<jack_> ok glpiana,ho fatto come hai detto tu è apposto, ma quando do il comando :sudo aptitude install poulsbo-driver-2d poulsbo-driver-3d poulsbo-config,Impossibile trovare un pacchetto il cui nome o descrizione corrispondano a «poulsbo-config» Impossibile trovare un pacchetto il cui nome o descrizione corrispondano a «poulsbo-config»
<glpiana> jack_, apt-cache search poulsbo
<glpiana> !aiuto | RobertoRcorp
<ubot-it> RobertoRcorp: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<RobertoRcorp> Grazie, scusa! :-) Ho provato a installare il driver ATI ma adesso quando si avvia il pc va in crash e mi appare solo il terminale ...
<jack_> fatto  apt-cache search poulsbo...e ora?
<glpiana> RobertoRcorp, li hai installati dal gestore dei driver proprietari?
<glpiana> !paste | jack_
<ubot-it> jack_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Guest18830> glpiana, non ho capito bene, non sono il massimo con l'inglese
<RobertoRcorp> dal gestore non la vede la scheda perchè linux ha già quelli di base e funziona però non va il 3d allora ho installato il .run orginale dal sito ATI ma adesso mi da questo problema
<glpiana> Guest18830, devi dare i vari comandi lì elencati per provare a vedere se il problema sta nel firmware. ma prima controllerei quello che dice il secondo messaggio
<glpiana> Guest18830, dammi 5 minuti e torno
<acz> Salve a tutti                    Per favore, come posso digitare il comando: Codice: seleziona tutto?               Grazie
<Guest18830> glpiana io mi devo spostare, fra 10 minuti sono dinuovo qua
<Guest18830> purtroppo devo collegarmi con il cavo
<Guest18830> ed è un problema
<jack_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1200259/
<jack_> glpiana??
<glpiana> jack_, quel comando ha dato output? non volevo la domanda su pastebin, volevo vedere l'output su pastebin
<glpiana> acz, non ho capito a cosa ti riferisci
<jack_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1200267/
<jack_> glpiana..ho dato il risultato su paste
<acz> ciao Piana, ho appena iniziato con Linux e devo digitare una soluzione per vlc
<RobertoRcorp> ok adesso sono entrato, mi potete dire come installare il driver ATI. li ho gia scaricati v.8.982
<glpiana> jack_, niente. levalo. non c'è versione di quei pacchetti per precise
<jack_> quindi dovrò disinstallare ubuntu?
<glpiana> RobertoRcorp, se il gestore non ti da la possibilità di mettere i driver proprietari il motivo è che la tua scheda non è supportata con la corrente versione di xorg. per cui lascia stare e usa i driver open
<glpiana> jack_, non lo so. dammi l'output di lspci | grep -i vga     che vediamo
<glpiana> acz, continuo a non capire cosa devi fare
<glpiana> !dettagli | acz
<RobertoRcorp> ma i driver open sono 2d e scattano.
<ubot-it> acz: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<glpiana> RobertoRcorp, i driver ati open non sono solo 2d. cosa scatta?
<jack_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1200271/
<acz> ok, adessso provo a darli, cmq grazie per l'attenzione
<glpiana> jack_, anzi, leggi qui: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/Intel/PsbGfx
<glpiana> jack_, era la prima riga della guida che ti ho indicato prima
<RobertoRcorp> glpiana, quando scorro le icone nella dash non è fluido mentre quando ho installato i driver manualmente andava tutto fluido. poi riavviando come già detto non ha più funzionato.
<glpiana> RobertoRcorp, i driver non sono stati in uso fino al riavvio. prima del riavvio stavi comunque usando i driver open
<jack_> gia provato in precedenza...ma niente
<RobertoRcorp> glpiana, però dopo che li ho installati non andava più a scatti.
<glpiana> RobertoRcorp, oki, ma se non avevi riavviato non li stava comunque usando
<jack_> vabbè...mi sa che o cambio computer o S/O
<RobertoRcorp> glpiana, allora perchè non andava più a scatti?
<jack_> grazie comunque...ciao
<glpiana> RobertoRcorp, non lo so, magari prima andava a scatti per altri motivi, tipo processi in background
<glpiana> jack_, ciao
<acz> glpiana, installato vlc2, non va.visto su web: codice: seleziona tutto. sudo apt-get install vlc. come  e dove lo digito?
<glpiana> acz, apri un terminale e scrivi: sudo apt-get install vlc
<glpiana> acz, codice:seleziona tutto è evidentemente un refuso dell'impaginazione
<RobertoRcorp> glpiana, non credo perchè il sistema l'ho appena installato.
<acz> tipo alt + F2?
<glpiana> RobertoRcorp, quindi dobbimao credere che di colpo il sistema si sia messo ad usare dei driver video appena installati senza essere stato riavviato?
<glpiana> acz, no, il terminale lo trovi tra le applicazioni, sotto gli accessori
<acz> glpiana, adesso provo a cavarmela da solo, cmq grazie mille e buon pranzo. Ciao e grazie!
<RobertoRcorp> glpiana, si :-) no scherzo. la situazione è questa: da un installazione pulita per esempio se scorro le icone della dash queste non hanno un movimento fluido, come posso risolvere il problema o migliorarlo, magari aggiornando i driver?
<acz> ubot-it grazie anche a te
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<glpiana> RobertoRcorp, non c'è modo. ma dopo l'installazione pulita devi fare gli aggiornamenti e poi riavviare. a volte ci sono rallentamenti per programmi in background, tipo i demoni di apt. attendi e se il rallentamento persiste, pensa alla possibilità di usare un'altra interfaccia, ad esempio unity 2d
<RobertoRcorp> glpiana, va bene, grazie, continuo a provare! male che va riinstallo
<acz>  a tutti, l'accesso e la collaborazione al comune porta grazie a tutti. Sempre stato convinto
<pua90> salve a tutti!
<DD3my> ciao a tutti
<pua90> c'è qualcuno a cui posso rivolgermi per avere info?
<DD3my> pua90: tutti quelli che vedi in chat ti possono aiutare
<pua90> devo contattarli io o posto le mie domande qui in attesa di una risposta?
<DD3my> no no posti qui le domande, e se qualcuno sa come risolvere i tuoi problemi ti risponderà :)
<pua90> DD3my: grazie 1000 x il supporto!
<DD3my> pua90: figurati è un piacere
<pua90> in pratica ho un nokia 7230 ke mi piacerebbe connettere ad internet tramite modem e vagando su internet ho letto ke ciò è possibile grazie ad ubuntu
<pua90> mi sono informata ed ho capito che è un sostituto di xp ma non capisco come poi possa funzionare..io ho un portatile con windows xp..se istallo ubuntun praticamente cosa mi succede?non avrò + xp?oppure xp ed ubuntu lavorano anche insieme?
<RobertoRcorp> glpiana, va bene, grazie, continuo a provare! male che va riinstallo
<dr4kk4r^> salve a tutti ;-)
<DD3my> pua90: allora ubuntu
<DD3my> è una delle tante distribuzioni che è basata su linux
<glpiana> !installazione | pua90
<ubot-it> pua90: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<DD3my> se tu hai windows xpp puoi installare ubuntu in virtuale
<DD3my> oppure fare una doppia partizione
<glpiana> pua90, puoi anche evitare di installarlo e puoi provarlo direttamente da cd o da chiavetta usb, così vedi se riesci a fare quello che ti interessa
<DD3my> giusto glpiana
<DD3my> pero ora ho io un problema glpiana
<DD3my> ti ricordi che non riuscivo a cancellare dei file e maprei mi aveva consigliato tale comando da dare perche con il comando rm non riuscivo a cancellarli, ( il comando è gksudo nautilus /home/percorso/ )
<DD3my> comunque una volta cancellati questi file, il computer ha incominciato a darmi problemi
<glpiana> DD3my, che tipo di problemi?
<DD3my> nel senso che sino a ieri non riuscivo ad avviarlo, si bloccava e potevo usare il pc solamente tramite riga di comando
<DD3my> non potevo usare l interfaccia grafica
<DD3my> poi ho scoperto oggi che il computer non si avviava perche avevo l hd pieno, quindi ho cancellato alcune cose e ora sono riuscito a farlo partire
<DD3my> pero continua a dirmi che ho l hd pieno, pur avendolo svuotato dalle cose piu pesanti
<glpiana> DD3my, apri un terminale e scrivici il comando: df
<glpiana> !paste | DD3my
<ubot-it> DD3my: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<DD3my> glpiana: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1200336/
<DD3my> ho utilizzato anche l analizzatore di utilizzo del disco pero continua a dirmi che la root è piena
<DD3my> ( pur avendo cancellato le cose piu pesanti )
<glpiana> DD3my, root è piena infatti. digita questo comando: sudo apt-get clean
<glpiana> DD3my, quando ti ridà il cursore, scrivi di nuovo df  e metti su apstebin
<glpiana> *pastebin
<DD3my> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1200342/
<DD3my> glpiana: eccolo, non è cambiato gran che
<glpiana> DD3my, dammi l'output di sudo fdisk -l           su pastebin
<DD3my> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1200343/
<glpiana> DD3my, hai già svuotato il cestino?
<DD3my> glpiana: si svuotato, pero se hai qualche comando da dare provo a farlo da terminale
<pua90> rieccomi,kiedo scusa ma non c'è stata corrente e quindi è saltata la connessione
<DD3my> per vedere
<glpiana> DD3my, scrivi: du -h --max-depth=1
<glpiana> DD3my, lascialo lavorare e poi metti su pastebin
<glpiana> <glpiana> pua90, puoi anche evitare di installarlo e puoi provarlo direttamente da cd o da chiavetta usb, così vedi se riesci a fare quello che ti interessa
<pua90> glpiana: quindi mi consigli di collegare il telefono al pc?
<DD3my> pua90: puoi fare tale operazione con unetbootin, cioè l installazione di ubuntu tramite usb
<DD3my> glpiana: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1200348/ ecco
<glpiana> pua90, io non ti cosiglio di collegare il telefono al pc. sei tu che hai detto di volerlo fare
<glpiana> DD3my, scrivi: cd /
<glpiana> DD3my, poi ridai il comando du -h --max-depth=1
<pua90> DD3my e glpiana: vi chiedo scusa ma poichè non ho avuto la connessione fino ad ora non ho potuto vedere nessuna delle risposte che mi avete dato xkè mi sono dovuta riconnettere
<pua90> quindi non so neanche da dove partire
<glpiana> pua90, per quello ti ho copiato ciò che ti avevo scritto prima
<pua90> magari se mi incollate le risposte date cerco di capire
<glpiana> !release | pua90
<ubot-it> pua90: puoi scaricare le iso ufficiali da qui: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<glpiana> pua90, prendi da lì l'immagine di ubuntu
<glpiana> pua90, questa immagine .iso la puoi masterizzare su cd oppure l ametti su una chiavetta usando unetbootin
<glpiana> pua90, unetbootin è un programma che trovi qui http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<glpiana> pua90, in questo modo puoi avviare ubuntu in prova, senza installarlo, per vedere se riesci a usare il telefono come modem
<glpiana> pua90, una volta che hai visto se riesci o meno a fare ciò che devi decidi se installarlo o meno. per farlo segui la seguente guida:
<glpiana> !installazione | pua90
<ubot-it> pua90: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<pua90> e non entra in conflitt con nulla xkè facendo così non è istallato giusto?
<glpiana> pua90, fin che non lo installi non tocca il tuo disco e quindi non tocca windows
<pua90> okok
<pua90> allora provo così,grazie infinite della comprensione
<DD3my> glpiana: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1200357/ si è fermato cosi ..non so
<pua90> una volta aperta la versione in prova di ubuntu cosa dovrei fare?o è intuitivo?
<glpiana> DD3my, non si è fermato. lascialo lavorare. da qualche parte devono essere i giga usati
<DD3my> glpiana: va bene
<glpiana> pua90, non so come sia fatto il tuo telefono, ma il mio, come lo collego via usb viene riconosciuto come periferica di massa e se lo imposto per il tethering viene visto come connessione di rete in automatico
<pua90> ok ti ringrazio allora,in caso di difficoltà vi ricontatto qui
<pua90> grazie ancora glpiana!
<glpiana> :)
<pua90> glpiana: ciao!
<DD3my> glpiana: sta caricando ci sarà un gran bell output
<DD3my> glpiana: l'output è lunghissimo e il terminale me lo fa copiare solamente da metà
<DD3my> ti copio tutto quello che è uscito aspetta
<DD3my> glpiana: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1200375/
<Aizram> usa sudo DD3my
<DD3my> cioè Aizram ?
<glpiana> DD3my, scrivi ls   e metti su pastebin
 * Aizram forse ha detto una boiata
<DD3my> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1200395/
<glpiana> Aizram, non hai detto una boiata
<glpiana> DD3my, dai sudo du -h --max-depth=1
<glpiana> DD3my, ci sei ancora?
<DD3my> si ci sono
<DD3my> sto aspettando che finisca
<DD3my> glpiana: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1200418/
<glpiana> DD3my, ecco: 123G	./root
<glpiana> in /root/ hai 123 giga di roba. come hai fatto? boh, lo sai solo tu :D
<glpiana> DD3my, scrivi: sudo ls -la /root
<DD3my> glpiana: si te l ho detto prima, in pratica stavo cercando di recuperare i dati dall hd esterno e ho salvato tutto in root
<DD3my> dopo come li ho cancellati è rimasto sempre quello spazio occupato
<DD3my> come se ci fossero ancora pur avendoli cancellati
<DD3my> ora lo faccio
<glpiana> DD3my, me lo hai detto prima? non l'ho mica letto
<glpiana> DD3my, dai sudo ls -la /root
<glpiana> vediamo
<DD3my> glpiana: si te l ho detto prima
<DD3my> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1200422/
<glpiana> DD3my, cd /root              e poi sudo du -h --max-depth=1
<DD3my> cd /root - permesso negato
<glpiana> DD3my, io ho riletto quello che hai scritto e non parli di recuperare dati dal disco. ora ricordo che ieri se ne parlava, ma non oggi
<glpiana> DD3my, sudo cd /root
<DD3my> demy@DDemy:/$ sudo cd /root sudo: cd: command not found
<DD3my> glpiana: noi ne stavamo parlando l altro ieri di questa cosa
<glpiana> DD3my, e vabbè ma mica posso ricordarmi tutto :D
<glpiana> DD3my, scrivi: su -
<DD3my> glpiana: hai perfettamente ragione
<glpiana> DD3my, scusa, scrivi: sudo -s
<glpiana> poi dai: cd /root
<glpiana> poi dai: du -h --max-depth=1
<DD3my> glpiana: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1200424/
<glpiana> DD3my, cd .local/share/Trash
<glpiana> DD3my, poi di nuovo du -h --max-depth=1
<DD3my> glpiana: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1200430/
<glpiana> DD3my, cd files
<glpiana> DD3my, dai: ls    e vedrai tutti i file che ieri hai cancellato
<glpiana> DD3my, quando all'inizio ti ho chiesto se avevi svuotato il cestino hai detto di sì, ma non hai svuotato quello di root, che si è andato a riempire usando gksu nautilus
<DD3my> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1200432/
<DD3my> ecco qui i maledetti  file che mi stavano facendo incazzare ieri :)
<DD3my> ecco perche non capivo dove fossero tutti questi  file
<glpiana> DD3my, ora scrivi exit
<DD3my> e ora come li cancello?
<glpiana> DD3my, poi dai gksu nautilus
<glpiana> DD3my, poi clicchi sul cestino e dovrebbe apparirti la barra con scritto "svuota cestino"
<DD3my> glpiana: all interno non ci sono file pero
<glpiana> DD3my, allora facciamo a mano
<glpiana> DD3my, chiudi nautilus
<DD3my> glpiana: fatto
<glpiana> scrivi: sudo rm /root/.local/share/Trash/files/*
<DD3my> glpiana: rm: impossibile rimuovere "/root/.local/share/Trash/files/*": File o directory non esistente demy@DDemy:~$
<glpiana> DD3my, sudo -s
<glpiana> DD3my, poi cd /root/.local/share/Trash/files
<glpiana> ah ok
<glpiana> sono directory, non file
<glpiana> DD3my, scrivi: pwd   così vedo in che directory sei
<DD3my> glpiana: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1200438/
<glpiana> DD3my, rm -r *
<DD3my> perfeto
<DD3my> glpiana: perfetto*
<glpiana> scrivi: exit
<DD3my> ora ho di nuovo l hd libero alleluia :D
<DD3my> thank's
<glpiana> :)
<DD3my> ora missà tanto che faccio l aggiornamento alla 12.04
<DD3my> ho incasinato abbastanza la 11.10
<glpiana> a tra poco
<assenzadicampo> posso  avere  un  informazione   pero'  in  italiano?
<TaLaDo> assenzadicampo, non mi pare qui si scriva in una lingua diversa (a parte errori vari)
<assenzadicampo> ok  posso  chiederti  2  cosette?
<DD3my> glpiana:  ancora grazie :)
<TaLaDo> assenzadicampo, esponi pure chi sa e può risponde
<assenzadicampo> quale ubuntu  posso  scaricare  pe r  tutelare meglio  l'home  banking?
<TaLaDo> assenzadicampo, non credo dipenda dal sistema operativo la tutela dell'home banking
<assenzadicampo> si  ma  io  volevo  utilizzare  un  vecchio  pc  solo  pe r  questa  funzione l'ultima versione  ad esempio  12.04 quali  caratteristiche  deve  avere il  pc?
<Matt_91> assenzadicampo: senz'altro la scelta di un os basato su kernel linux è la scelta migliore. ma ricorda che se entrano in un conto corrente on-line e quasi sempre colpa dell'utente che fornisce credenziali ad altri, perchè richiesto da un'email o magari per telefono. Tieni presente che la tua banca non ti chiederà mai di fornirgli le credenziali. Qunidi non fornirle a nessunoo
<assenzadicampo> che  traduzione  di  cacca
<Matt_91> assenzadicampo: ti conviene usare una live.
<glpiana> assenzadicampo, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RequisitiDiSistema
<Matt_91> assenzadicampo: puoi usarla su qualsiasi computer e stai sicuro ;)
<assenzadicampo> ma   certo  mika  vengo  da  norcia
<TaLaDo> ?
<assenzadicampo> non  sono  così  scemo  volevo  dire
<assenzadicampo> ram  500  che sistema  posso  usare  per  non  inchiodarmi  ogni  volta?
<TaLaDo> si ok ma leggere la guida ti fa male?
<glpiana> assenzadicampo, ti indicato una guida. leggila
<assenzadicampo> ok  grazie
<assenzadicampo>   ma dunque  la  sicurezza è  la  stessa  per  tutte  le  versioni  ? come  mai  su  11.04 mi  da  le  opzioni  classic   sicuro ed  altre  che  vuol  dire   sicuro?
<nannes> assenzadicampo: Certo che è la stessa. Fra una versione e l'altra cambia solo la grafica, l'aspetto, come lo vedi tu.  Sotto il cofano c'è sempre lo stesso motore
<nannes> assenzadicampo: Per un pc come quello, devi usare Lubuntu
<nannes1> assenzadicampo: Certo che la sicurezza è la stessa. Fra una versione e l'altra cambia solo la grafica, l'aspetto, come lo vedi tu.  Sotto il cofano c'è sempre lo stesso motore
<nannes1> assenzadicampo: Per un pc come quello, devi usare Lubuntu
<nannes1> !ping
<nannes1> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHH
<ubot-it> pong
<nannes1> Ah, è il bot che è ritardato xP
<ROberToRco> salve a tutti : non riesco a istallare i driver proprietari ATI della x1200 sul notebook
<ROberToRco> quando avvio il pc nel momento in cui carica lo schermo diventa a righe bianche e poi navigando si vede ch e va abbastanza lento
<ROberToRco> help
<giannni> buonasera, ho problemi con i driver di stampa per KYOCERA 2020d qualche consiglio?
<ROberToRco> raga
<pac> buon pomeriggio a tutti
<pac> problema: ubuntu vede il galaxy note(android) ma le cartelle sono vuote. Soluzioni da suggerire?
<mibofra> vuoi vedere le cartelle della microsd ?
<pac> si se possibile
<mibofra> non hai un lettore microsd ?
<acz> Salve.VLC2 su 12.04 su Lenovo T60, parte ma non visualizza.  Ho imparato a usare il terminale (!) e applicato alcune soluzioni Forum: come prima.
<mibofra> sicuro che la microsd on sia veramente vuota ?
<pac> ofunzionano
<giannni> ho problemi con la stampante KYOCERA 2020d
<pac> ho provato a cercare sul forum ma le soluzioni suggerite non funzionano
<mibofra> acz: vlc che uscita video ha impostato ?
<pac> mibofra: ce l'ho ma è scomodo tutte le volte smontare tutto
<pac> mibofra: non è vuota garantito
<acz> mibofra:ehm, non l'ho
<acz> regolato
<mibofra> pac: come è impostata la connessione usb dell'android ?
<acz> alcuni DVD li riproduce bene
<nannes> ROberToRco:  Da terminale, incolla questo comando  →     sudo apt-get install pastebinit mesa-utils && { lshw -c pci; glxinfo|egrep 'render|vendor'; }|pastebinit
<pac> mibofra: ora controllo
<mibofra> acz: mettila o su predefinito o su uscita video accellerata glx .
<mibofra> pac: aspetto :D .
<mibofra> nannes: buon pomeriggio .
<pac> mibofra: scusa ma tu hai il note?
<mibofra> galaxy s
<LennyLinux> Ho installato il pacchetto ruby1.9.1-examples, dove trovo gli esempi ora?
<mibofra> 2 e quanto prima il 3 (il 2 è in prestito XD ) .
<pac> mibofra: ok comunque è impostato su memoria di massa
<mibofra> LennyLinux: un consiglio se usi synaptic , puoi usare il tab dei file installati della finestra proprietà
<nannes> LennyLinux: vai di locate, che lo trovi subito
<mibofra> di un qualsiasi pacchetto software
<mibofra> e puoi vedere dove mette i file
<pac> mibofra: dici a me?
<mibofra> nannes: se il locate è chilometrico XD .
<nannes> we!
<mibofra> pac: l'altra opzione ?
<nannes> mibofra: no, dipende da come lo fai, capretta! :P
<pac> mibofra: non c'è
<mibofra> nannes: fai sempre prima a vedere la lista dei file installati con synaptic, no ? semplice e rapido .
<nannes> mibofra: Mah, a mio parere invece si fa mooolto prima a scrivere locate ruby | grep -i example   sul terminale!
<nannes> sorry
<nannes> locate example | grep -i ruby
<mibofra> pac: attacca il galaxy note al pc e dimmi come lo rivela palimpsest
<mibofra> che sarebbe il gestore dischi .
<mibofra> nannes: ognuno a le sue preferenze :D .
<mibofra> *ha
<pac> mibofra: ma sai che adesso non lo vede più!
<nannes> mibofra: Appunto, allora non dire che si fa prima col tuo metodo solo perchè ti piace di più! :P Comunque non intasiamo il chan di supporto con discussioni
<mibofra> pac: dai "lsusb -k" e postalo su ubuntu pastebin .
<mibofra> con il note attaccato al pc
<mibofra> nannes: io ci sono abituato e faccio prima da li, tutto qui, ne io ne tu sappiamo cosa farà LennyLinux
<mibofra> lasciamo a lui la scelta :)
<pac> mibofra: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1200526/
<nannes> mibofra: E chi sta discutendo nulla? Ti piace avere l'ultima parola? o.O  lol ... E ripeto, per discutere continua in chat
<mibofra> abbiamo solo dato possibilità diverse per arrivare allo stesso fine :D . (chiuso ot) .
<mibofra> pac: ora guardo
<pac> mibofra: grazie
<mibofra> nannes: ho finito XD .
<nannes> mibofra: Appunto, non c'è bisogno di scrivere altro! Scrivi il tuo metodo e basta! ;) ;)    (chiuso ot)
<mibofra> pac: prego
<nannes> (lol)
<mibofra> nannes: già fatto XD . Curiosità , allora perché non continui tu in chat ? XD (anche se io avrei chiuso qui ;) )
<mibofra> pac: lsusb -v
<mibofra> sorry, sbagliato opzione XD (-k per lspci) .
<mibofra> posta sempre il risultato su ubuntu pastebin
<nannes> mibofra: BASTAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<mibofra> e curiosità: qual è il produttore della memoria microsd ?
<pac> mibofra: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1200536/
<nannes> mibofra: Ti rispondo: è perchè ho notato che godi ad avere l'ultima parola, e non volevo darti il gusto!! ahahhaha .D
<mibofra> nannes: sei tu che continui :-P .
<OverMe> nannes & mibofra non me la fate dare a me l'ultima parola
<nannes> ( ...)
<mibofra> :-P , al solito eh :D ? (dai chiudiamola qui :D : nannes: se vuoi aggiungere qualcosa, prego XD ) .
<mibofra> (anche tu OverMe :-P)
<mibofra> pac: dai pure un dmesg | tail
<mibofra> e postalo sempre su ubuntu paste .
<pac> mibofra: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1200542/
<mibofra> hai postato tutto di lsusb -v ? dai anche un lsusb semplice e postamelo .
<mibofra> nel frattempo guardo il dmesg .
<mibofra> riconnetti via usb il note.
<mibofra> o stacca e riattacca il cavo usb se il note è già connesso .
<pac> mibofra: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1200547/
<acz> mibofra, il config di vlc non mi permette la scelta dell'uscita.tentando passa subito asorgente
<mibofra> apri vlc ed impostalo dalla finestra proprietà .
<mibofra> richiamabile tramite, modifica → preferenze .
<acz> ok, scrivo e provo
<mibofra> non devi scrivere niente , devi aprire vlc e settare le opzioni XD .
<mibofra> pac: non vede il note XD , riavvia con il note collegato in usb .
<pac> mibofra: ok
<RObERto_> non riesco a installare i driver proprietari ATI per la x1200 qualcuno mi aiuta ?
<glpiana> RObERto_, su che versione di ubuntu?
<RObERto_> ciao glpiana sulla 12.04
<glpiana> RObERto_, non credo sia supportata la x1200 coi proprietari.
<pac> mibofra: continua a non vederlo!
<glpiana> RObERto_, il manager dei driver aggiuntivi te li propone?
<RObERto_> no
<glpiana> mibofra, hai settato il telefono come supporto usb?
<glpiana> RObERto_, allora nulla da fare. niente driver proprietari
<RObERto_> nei dettagli mi fa vedere quelli suoi integrati di linux non ricordo il nome ... hai capito cmq ...
<pac> glpiana: non me lo fa fare
<mibofra> ridai lsusb
<mibofra> pac
<glpiana> pac, in che senso non te lo fa fare? non sai dov'è l'opzione o non la attiva?
<RObERto_> ma con i driver suoi fa un po pena ...
<mibofra> glpiana: il problema non è mio, è di pac XD .
<glpiana> RObERto_, quelli ci sono per la x1200
<glpiana> mibofra, lol, sorry :D
<mibofra> si l'ha già settato comunque .
<pac> mibofra: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1200569/
<RObERto_> scusa di quali parli...
<pac> mibofra: non la attiva finora si collegava senza problemi ho provato pure sul portatile ma non si vede!
<glpiana> RObERto_, dei driver open, i radeon
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<RObERto_> in pratica quelli che ubuntu usa appena installo il OS
<RObERto_> con quelli pero le pagine scattano
<mibofra> pac: ce l'hai già attiva.
<RObERto_> non riesco nemmeno a scrollare una pagina internet che va a scatti
<mibofra> pac: ora vedo il paste
<pac> mibofra: dici? comunque prima non attivavo nulla e vedeva il note e la scheda sd
<acz> mibofra:modifica non c'è,sono entrato in strumenti-preferenze-video-uscita e messo opengl glx
<mibofra> pac: hai dato lsub
<mibofra> devi dare lsusb .
<acz> non và.Le opzioni video e audio sono inattive(grigie)
<pac> mibofra: pardon provvedo
<mibofra> se metti x11 ?
<pac> mibofra: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1200575/
<mibofra> acz: prova a purgare e reinstallare vlc .
<glpiana> pac, lo colleghi direttamente a una porta usb o a un hub?
<acz> mibofra,reinstallato 4 volte, ma purgare cosa significa?
<pac> mibofra: direttamente al pc
<glpiana> pac, puoi anche postare l'output di dmesg | tail   per vedere come reagisce il pc?
<gemon> ragazzi ho da poco, praticamente da quasi una mezz'oretta, effettuato l'avanzamento parziale, ma ho notato che alcune mie impostazioni non vengono caricate.... in primis la personalizzazione del desktop, premetto che io utilizzo session desktop mate... comunque quando cerco di modificare le proprietà del desktop compare questa finestra http://imagebin.org/228135 avete qualche consiglio su come risolvere il conflitto
<gemon> di sistema?????
<mibofra> acz "sudo apt-get purge vlc*"
<RObERto_> glpiana ?
<mibofra> elimina tutti i dati .
<pac> mibofra: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1200580/
<glpiana> RObERto_, quello che potevo dirti ti ho detto. dimmi che interfaccia usi
<acz> ok,provo.spero di non seccarti
<pac> mibofra: la chiavetta usb viene riconosciuta normalmente
<glpiana> pac, l'hai appena collegato?
<RObERto_> uso ubuntu 12.04 unity
<pac> mibofra: no
<pac> mibofra: il cavo funziona
<RObERto_> in che senso ch einterfaccia
<glpiana> gemon, qui non c'è supporto per mate, che è è esterno ai repository ufficiali. prova comuqnue a scrivere nel terminale: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<glpiana> RObERto_, l'interfaccia grafica che stai usando, quella con cui ti appare ubuntu.
<RObERto_> unity
<glpiana> RObERto_, ah unity, leggo ora. prova a terminare sessione e a rientrare scegliendo ubuntu 2d
<gemon> come posso controllare che tutto funzioni glpiana ?
<glpiana> gemon, comincia a dare quel comando
<mibofra> gemon: logout e login
<mibofra> dopo il comando di glpianan
<mibofra> *glpiana .
<glpiana> meglio un riavvio
<gemon> glpiana, già fatto, mibofra adesso mi disconnetto, o meglio riavvio... a presto...
<glpiana> gemon, poi ricontrolla se ci sono altri aggiornamenti
<mibofra> ciao .
<pac> mibofra: non lo vede nemmeno windows non capisco perché fino a ieri veniva riconosciuto!
<mibofra> ? ricontrolla le impostazioni usb , hai toccato qualcosa
<mibofra> quando le hai viste ?
<glpiana> pac, se il cellulare non viene visto neanche da windows non si tratta di un problema relativo agli argomenti di questo canale. passa su #ubuntu-it-chat
<pac> mibofra: ho ricontrollato ma quella voce non l'ho mai toccata fino alla tua richiesta ieri ubuntu lo vedeva ma non leggeva i file cioè non li vedeva
<pac> glpiana: si hai ragione grazie e ssa
<pac> scua
<gemon> glpiana, purtroppo sembra che non funzioni....
<RObERto_> glpiana : ho messo l'interfaccia unity 2d e ora va bene anche solo con i driver base di ubuntu
<RObERto_> glpiana  grazie
<RObERto_> per i programmi 3d funzionano uguale ?
<RObERto_> o non mi partono più ?
<gemon> ho provveduto anche a riaggiornare come mi avevi consigliato ma non mi viene selezionato nessuna novità....
<glpiana> gemon, controlla che non ci siano altri aggiornamenti da fare. controlla anche se pure le altre interfacce ti danno problemi
<glpiana> RObERto_, sì funzionano se prima funzionavano
<glpiana> stacco, ciao a tutti
<gemon> c'è una cosa strana glpiana.... non riesco a visualizzare le altre interfacce....
<pac_> mibofra: problem risolto er il cavo windos lo vede ora anche ubuntu ma solo cartelle vuote
<mibofra> pac_: dai allora lsusb e postalo
<pac_> mibofra: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1200619/
<acz> Ciao mibofra: ho disins vlc,purgato e reinst.Non và.Disinst vlc e inst smplayer,idem
<acz> mibofra:la macchina con win và benissimo, è a posto
<mibofra> che driver video usi ?
<mibofra> che scheda video è ?
<vic_> ciao a tutti :)
<vic_> sapete per caso dirmi come installare i temi su ubuntu 12.04? nessuna guida
<vic_> combacia
<mibofra> ciao. installa ubuntu-tweak
<mibofra> lo trovi con una ricerca su google
<acz> mibofra:  mibofra: il chipè un 984, il driver sarà quello di U12.04, penso
<mibofra> e crea una cartella nascosta .themes nella tua home o usi quella di sistema /usr/share/themes
<vic__> scusa mi si era disconnesso
<mibofra> metti i temi dentro ed usa ubuntu-tweak per selezionare il nuovo tema .
<vic__> unbuntu tweak non lo trova sul gestore applicazioni :(
<mibofra> ti avevo scritto che lo trovi con una ricerca in rete :D .
<vic__> e mi si era disonnesso :)
<romeopapa> salve, attualmente ho ubuntu 12.04 64 bit, e nel prossimo aggiornamento vorrei passare alla 32 bit, la domanda è: lasciandomi una copia della "home", una volta formatatto e istallata la 12.10 32 bit, ricopio la "home" e ritrovo tutti i programmi istallati o solo i dati?
<mibofra> romeopapa: perché passare a 32bit ?
<fabio_cc> romeopapa, solo dati e configurazioni dei programmi
<vic__> ecco...come si installa visto che è tar.gz?
<mibofra> devi scaricare il deb dal sito ufficiale .
<romeopapa> mibofra, perchè non ha senso e negli ultimi tre anni mi ha creato solo noie...
<vic__> l'ho scaricato il deb ma non lo apre
<fleurtherock> ciao come abilito le porte usb di vbox
<romeopapa> fabio_cc, quindi via via che li reistallo ritrovo le impostazione che ho adesso
<mibofra> scusa, ma il tuo pc è a 32 o 64bit ?
<romeopapa> ?
<fabio_cc> romeopapa, in teoria si
<mibofra> vic_ aspetta che si apra il software center.
<fabio_cc> fleurtherock, installa extensions e guest additions
<fleurtherock> fatto
<romeopapa> adesso è a 64...
<acz> mibofra: grazie mille, ma sono troppo vecchio, rimetto win 7 che andava da solo.Ciao
<mibofra> vic__ : oppure installa gdebi per aprirlo "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install gdebi-gtk"
<mibofra> romeopapa: funziona sicuro
<mibofra> ma dicevo l'hw è 64 o 32 ?
<vic__> era già aperto al lato :/
<vic__> ora cosa devo fare?
<mibofra> installalo .
<fabio_cc> fleurtherock, quando colleghi una periferica usb poi la devi collegare virtualmente a vbox tramite l'iconcina dell'usb in basso a destra
<fabio_cc> mibofra, ubuntu 64 bit non funzionerebbe su un processore a 32
<mibofra> lo so, ma allora perché andare al 32bit ?
<vic__> installato solo che mi dice che il tema è invalido
<fabio_cc> mibofra, evidentemente ha avuto qualche problema, io personalmente consiglio di usare la 64, ma se vedi sulla sezione di download di ubuntu, sul sito ufficiale, viene ancora consigliata la 32
<romeopapa> mibofra, mi hai messo i dubbi, ma vedo che ha risposto fabio
<romeopapa> i problemi sono di software
<mibofra> fabio_cc: si ma su un 64bit, o usi la 64bit o la 32bit pae .
<fabio_cc> mibofra, se ha meno di 4 GB di ram non per forza
<romeopapa> 1 draftsight esiste solo a 32 bit
<mibofra> romeopapa: allora reinstalla con la 32bit.
<romeopapa> come altri che uso e che ho forzato nella 64 bit
<pac_> mibofra: ho scoperto che i files fuori cartella vengono visti e letti vorrà dire qualche cosa?
<mibofra> fabio_cc: su un 64 bit monti solitamente 4GB di ram almeno, no ?
<romeopapa> no, 4 gb di ram
<vic__> non mi riconosce il tema? :( come posso fare?
<fabio_cc> mibofra, è probabile ma non è detto, in generale
<mibofra> vlc__ : usa metti il tema sotto .themes o come root sotto /usr/share/themes .
<romeopapa> quindi? sconsigliate?
<fabio_cc> romeopapa, se proprio ti serve la 32, devi mettere la pae che supporta 4 GB di ram
<mibofra> fabio_cc: che ho detto prima ?
<romeopapa> fabio_cc, si si ovvio
<mibofra> romeopapa: copiati la home ed incominci la reinstallazione .
<fabio_cc> mibofra, sei un pò presuntuoso, magari neanche sai che alcuni pentium 4 erano a 64 bit, e a quei tempi si usava tranquillamente 1 GB di ram
<fabio_cc> mibofra, le schede madri nenache supportavano 4 GB di ram
<mibofra> fabio_cc: parlavo del fatto di usare il pae XD .
<fabio_cc> mibofra, quello non lo avevo messo in dubbio
<mibofra> allora ok :D .
<fabio_cc> mibofra, ma se non avesse avuto 4 GB di ram non sarebbe servito a nulla il pae, quindi prima bisogna accertarsi
<mibofra> non avevo alcuna intenzione di offenderti scusa :D .
<fabio_cc> mibofra, nessuna offesa, ho solo corretto la tua affermazione
<fabio_cc> [16:34] <mibofra> fabio_cc: si ma su un 64bit, o usi la 64bit o la 32bit pae .
<mibofra> questo si, ma di solito si usano i 4 GB di ram, nel caso non sarebbe successo niente , no :D ?
<fabio_cc> mibofra, credo nulla, non ho mai provato ma non credo sia una giustificazione
<mibofra> mi avrebbe detto "ho un GB di ram" e io avrei risposto "allora non installare il pae" .
<vic__> non riesco a metterla xk non so come ottenere i permessi xò ho creato una cartella .themes nella home
<vic__> e ho messo il tema dentra
<vic__> ma non succede nulla
<fabio_cc> mibofra, non era tenuto a sapere cosa fosse il pae, ora per favore fine dell'off topic
<mibofra> fabio_cc: il 75 % di persone usa almeno 4GB di ram su un 64bit, tutto qui . Dati statistici :) .
<mibofra> vic__: devi riavviare ubuntu-tweak .
<vic__> provo
<mibofra> fabio_cc: ok fine delle trasmissioni :D .
<vic__> niente:(
<mibofra> allora dai "gksudo nautilus /usr/share/themes"
<mibofra> e metti li il tema .
<vic__> fatto ma non lo trova :(
<vic__> http://share.solrex.org/misc/fbi_theme/fbi_theme_1280x800.tar.gz     questo è il tema...scusa per la bimbomikiaggine ma lo volevo provare :/
<mibofra> devi estrarlo dall'archivio
<vic__> provato e incollato dove mi hai detto tu
<vic__> non va:(
<vic__> ma a te funziona?
<mibofra> cioè hai copiato la cartella presente del tarball :D ?
<mibofra> si, a me funziona :D .
<vic__> ho copiato la cartella di nome  fbi_1280x1024
<vic__> :(
<mibofra> prova a chiamarla fbi solo e a copiarla :D .
<vic__> niente :/
<mibofra> mettila sotto .themes
<mibofra> e riavvia sempre tweak .
<vic__> niente:(
<mibofra> c'è un altra cartella sotto fbi_1280x1024 ?
<vic__> nono
<mibofra> ma chiudi e riapri il tweak ?
<vic__> sempre
<mibofra> dovresti vederlo .
<vic__> no:( ma hai ubuntu 12.04?
<mibofra> funziona perfettamente su ubuntu 12.04 .
<vic__> non c'è qlk app che permette il controllo da remoto ? almeno si fa prima :(
<mibofra> si, ma ti fidi ?
<vic__> certo...:)
<mibofra> che tema è :D ?
<vic__> in k senso?
<mibofra> ok, andiamoci da un altra parte :D ,
<vic__> ok cosa faccio ?? :)
<mibofra> metti il tema in .themes e prova il riavvio :D .
<vic__> aspetta un attimo
<vic__> ma da remoto?
<vic__> :)
<mibofra> no riavvio normale :D .
<mibofra> da remoto ci possiamo pensare dopo :) .
<vic__> ook provo :)
<Drizamanunber> come si fa a installare icq su ubuntu 12.04?
<vic_> niente da fare :(
<mibofra> usi Unity ?
<vic_> cos'è?
<mibofra> l'interfaccia di default di ubuntu
<mibofra> quella con la barra a sinistra e applicazioni :D .
<vic_> ah...beh non l'ho mai cambiata
<vic_> sisis
<vic_> :)
<mibofra> mi sembra stano che non vada, installa myunity :D .
<vic_> provo
<Drizamanunber> mibofra: ciao
<mibofra> ciao .
<vic_> fatto
<gemon> ragazzi come faccio a impostare caja come gestore delle cartelle???
<vic_> lo vedeee...asp
<mibofra> gemon: a che ti serve , non va nautilus ?
<gemon> preferirei caja mi sembra più funzionale...
<vic_> porca miseria
<gemon> mibofra, non riesco a trovarlo nelle applicazioni preferite...
<vic_> sono sparit i 3 comandi per chiudere ridurre a icona e ingrandire :@
<mibofra> gemon: devi mettercelo tu tra i preferiti :D .
<gemon> come? mibofra non c'è la voce caja....
<mibofra> vic_: torna al tema precedente :D .
<mibofra> vai nelle applicazioni preferite :D ?
<vic_> niente da fare...non ritornano:(
<pupa90> buon pomeriggio a tutti!
<vic_> e in più il tema
<vic_> non va anche se lo vede..che macello sto linux XD
<mibofra> vic-: che casino XD . Prova ad usare il radiance , se no li inseriamo a mano ;) .
<mibofra> gemon: puoi sempre portarti il lanciatore sul launcher di unity ed usarlo quando serve :D .
<vic_> cos'è il radiance?
<mibofra> tema :D .
<gemon> il concetto mibofra è che nautilus non riporta la barra strumenti principale....
<mibofra> ? che cosa hai fatto prima di questo problema :D ?
<vic_> ho perso tutto il percorso XD
<vic_> non so come è successo
<pupa90> questa mattina ho kiesto aiuto per evitare l'istallazione di ubuntu,provarlo prima e capire se poteva fare al mio caso oppure no..ho seguito tutti i passaggi che mi avevano detto: immagine iso da masterizzare su un cd o trasferire su una penna e poi far partire da li ubuntu e scegliere la modalità senza istallazione.Il mio problema è che non mi permette proprio di scegliere la modalità..posso solo istallarlo oppure modificare l'a
<mibofra> XD , tutta la cartella /usr/share/themes ? prova con un riavvio nel frattempo .
<mibofra> pupa90: all'avvio del cd o del usb , usa lo shift sinistro prima che si avvi e vedi se ci riesci :D .
<vic_> nono sono spariti a tutti i programmi e cartelle
<vic_> :(
<mibofra> dai in un terminale "unity --reset"
<pupa90> mibofra: scusa potresti spiegarti meglio?
<vic_> eccomi...ho dovuto resettare il pc perchè dopo il comando non funzionava più la tastiera ma ora è tornato tutto normale..non riesco a far funzionare il tema xò :(
<mibofra> si
<mibofra> fai avviare il cd o usb, appena si avvia premi lo shift sinistro.
<mibofra> vic_ : provane un altro :D .
<pupa90> mibofra: ok provo un attimo
<mibofra> perfetto .
<vic_> altro tema?
<vic_>  non ci sono di qul tipo :(
<mibofra> si :D .
<mibofra> un altro ancora :) .
<vic_> non ci sono:(
<mibofra> :D ? c'è un intero sito in rete :) , fai una ricerca con google .
<vic_> non ci sono:(eh  ma se a te funziona non è problema di tema..è inutile provare un'altro
<pupa90> mibofra: non risolvo il mio problema..non accade nulla premendo lo shift
<mibofra> quando lo premi ?
<Valgio63> Salve a tutti, Dopo aver avanzato dalla 11.04 alla 11.10 vorrei installare AWN, ma mi dice che deve disinstallare la libpanel-applet-3-0, prima di fare casino, a cosa serve?
<mibofra> vic_: vedi, poi facci sapere :) .
<mibofra> Valgio63: che DE usi :) ?
<pupa90> mibofra: allora collego la penna e vedo ciò che c'è sopra,premo due volte sull'immagine iso e due secondi dopo premo shift..qualche secondo dopo si apre la schermata com l'istallazione
<Valgio63> Parla meno tecnico!!! Cosa intendi per DE?
<mibofra> Valgio63: unity , gnome3 ...
<mibofra> pupa90: hai messo l'iso come file iso nella chiavetta ?
<Valgio63> Ahh scusa ( ma cominciavo ad immaginarmelo!).
<Valgio63> Uso Unity ( la sua ) e LXDE
<pupa90> mibofra: non vorrei sembrarti ignorante ma voglio capire bene..io ho scaricato ubuntu dal sito,si è scaricata una cartella winrar da cui ho estratto i file e tra cartelle e cose varie l'unica immagine uscita è quella del logo ubuntu che ho preso e trasferito sulla penna
<Valgio63> avevo provato ad installare MATE ma, a parte una volta, poi non mi si è più riaperto,, mancavano le barre sia in alto che in basso. Dovevo riavviare con CTR-Alt-F" e reboot.
<pupa90> ora se l'immagine sia iso o meno non so ma credo di si
<mibofra> pupa90: devi scaricare unebootin ed usa questo per mettere la iso sulla chiavetta .
<mibofra> Valgio63: dai "sudo dpkg-reconfigure mate*" e vedi se risolvi .
<pupa90> mibofra:unebootin?e da dove?ed altra cosa può entrare in conflitto con i programmi che ho già sul pc?
<mibofra> pupa90: no, non entra in conflitto, la trovi anche con una ricerca su google :) .
<pupa90> mibofra: ok ora cerco
<Valgio63> Diavolo, l'ho disinstallato!! Lo reinstallo? E comunque la posso installare AWN, (cairo non ma la regge, il pc è vetuso!!!)
<mibofra> si, puoi installare :D .
<pupa90> mibofra: scusa avrei bisogno del tuo aiuto..istallando unetbootin mi è apparsa la schermata: salva esegui ed io ho scelto esegui,in seguito ancora eseguire,e poi la schermata con due scelte..distribuzione sopra ed immagine disco sotto..che faccio?
<mibofra> distribuzione: scegli la distribuzione da installare (la scarica lui) (ubuntu, opensuse ecc)
<pupa90> e scelgo ubuntu?
<mibofra> ma siccome tu hai la iso usa immagine del disco
<pupa90> giusto?
<mibofra> e seleziona poi l'immagine iso
<mibofra> che hai scaricato, ma prima di eseguirlo, hai messo la chiavetta usb :D ?
<pupa90> si che l'ho messa :) non sono così negata!ho comunque un diploma in informatica!
<mibofra> ok :D , era per sapere , non te la prendere :) .
<pupa90> mibofra: il campo: spazio preservato per preservare i file nei diversi riavvii lo rimango vuoto?
<mibofra> se devi solo installare ubuntu si .
<pupa90> mifobra: non me la prendo figurati!da me si dice: a collr e fatt a cuopp ki sa piglia schiatt nguorp!
<mibofra> non ti serve spazio dove mettere i dati di usi da live :) .
<pupa90> mibofra: sta estraendo dei file è normale?
<mibofra> si
<pupa90> mibofra: ok :) l'hai capito il napoletano???ahahah :) se no,non ti preoccupare che non è offensivo!
<mibofra> no, sinceramente non l'ho capito :D , se puoi tradurre in italiano :)) .
<pupa90> te ne dico il senso: la collera,l'offesa,è fatta in parti e ki si offende muore solo dentro!
<pupa90> non vive bene!
<mibofra> ok :D .
<pupa90> vabbè diciamo ke è stata una triste parentesi ja :)ù
<mibofra> allora stai mettendo ubuntu nella pennetta ?
<pupa90> sta estraendo i file..247 di 500 e passa
<Valgio63> Ok sto facendo
<Valgio63> Fatto, adesso riavvio e poi rientro in irc?
<mibofra> si .
<pupa90> 352 di 554
<pupa90> mibofra: estrazione dei file quasi terminata..procederà poi con istallazione bootloader
<mibofra> ok
<mibofra> una cosa, poi devi dire al bios di bootare dalla pendrive .
<pupa90> glielo dico anche ma si è fermato a 519 di 554 speriamo riprenda!io non ho mosso nulla
<pupa90> ha ripreso
<pupa90> :)
<pupa90> mibofra: scusa ma dopo l'estrazione dei file non mi ha permesso di fare nulla,posso soltanto riavviare..ke faccio?
<mibofra> riavvia .
<pupa90> mi aspetti?faccio subito
<mibofra> e bootta da usb
<mibofra> si ti aspetto :) .
<Valgio63> Rieccomi, niente da fare :(( Rimane li con il mouse e lo splash rosa si Ubuntu. Quale comando dovevo dare?
<Valgio63> Ehi mibofra, ci sei?
<mibofra> Valgio63: vado via due sec, ma prova "sudo dpkg --configure -a" .
<mibofra> ci sentiamo :D .
<Valgio63> Provo
<Valgio63> Diavolo, non aveva configurato niente di MATE! La dock AWN o Cairo poi ci gira insieme o no?
<Valgio63> Che faccio, riavvio o cambi sessione?
<pupa90> mibofra: scusa ma c'è un problema non mi fa boottare da usb
<pupa90> xkè?
<Valgio63> Pupa90: mica dovrai dargli un F8 (di solito all'avvio ti dice: Press F(un numero) for boot menu) e poi scegli la USB che ti serve.
<Valgio63> Altrimenti e/o va settato il bios
<pupa90> il problema è proprio questo che non mi dice nulla..forse col riavvio non funziona c'è bisogno che lo spenga e riaccenda..
<Valgio63> Mmmmmm a volte si, prova. Dipende dal bios
<Valgio63> mibofra: Sei tornato? Una domandina, se ancora non funziona qual'è il comando per terminare la sessione? Lo conosci? Sennò devo sempre riavviare!
<Valgio63> Trovato!! gnome-session-save --logout da Ubuntu Manuals
<pupa90> nulla da fare,premendo f8 mi permette solo di scegliele in che modalità far partire windows,se normalmente o provvisoria
<pupa90> sto impazzendo!
<pupa90> mifobra se ci sei dì qualkosa!
<mibofra> rieccomi :D .
<mibofra> pupa90 devi accedere al bios :D .
<mibofra> con canc su pc desktop, f2 su portatile .
<pupa90> okok riavvio alloraaaaaaaaaaa
<mibofra> e dal bios setti come primo hd l'usb (perché di solito lo vede come hd ) .
<Valgio63> Rieccomi! Adesso Mate va!! Anche se sembra più lento di LXDE. Possibile che fosse perchè avevo cambiato lo sfondo?
<felice> sera
<pupa90> mifobra: scusa ho fatto tutto ciò che hai detto,boot device priority,ho scelto la penna usb,ho salvato con f10 e si è acceso senza che nulla sia cambiato..credo di aver sbagliato qualkosa,ma cosa?
<pupa90> mibofra sorry :)
<Valgio63> Diavolo , devo andare a prendere mia moglie al lavoro! Ci sentiamo domani sera.. Ciao a tutti.
<mibofra> pupa79: hai scelto removabile device ?
<mibofra> *removable
<pupa90> guarda no scelto il dispositivo col nome della penna ora non so neanche se mi è comparsa oppure no la scritta che dici
<mibofra> ok
<mibofra> allora sicuro che era la pennetta ?
<mibofra> e che l'hai messa prima del primo hd .
<pippopippo> salve a tutti
<pupa90> guarda questo non lo so xkè a dire il vero la penna non l'ho mai tolta fino ad ora
<pupa90> pippopippo salve!
<pippopippo> avrei un piccolo problema con la masterizzazione di ubuntu 12 desktop 64bit
<mibofra> pupa90: vedi bene :D .
<mibofra> pippopippo: quale ?
<pippopippo> quando seleziono l'immagine da masterizzare in nero
<pippopippo> mi da errore con la dimensione dei cluster
<pupa90> mibofra: che devo vede??????????
<pippopippo> blocco scusate
<mibofra> pupa90: esattamente qual è il device e l'ordine di boot .
<pupa90> allora ce riprovo ja..tanto questo devo riusci a fa oggi
<pippopippo> come posso fare?
<pupa90> a tra poco!!!!!
<mibofra> pippopippo: 1) vedi se l'immagine è ok con un checksum, 2)prova con un altro software di masterizzazione immagini :D .
<pippopippo> e come posso fare per vedere se l'immagine è ok?
<mibofra> devi fare un checksum dell'iso :D . ma prova prima con un altro programma di scrittura iso .
<pippopippo> proverò con alcohol?
<pupa90> mibofra!nada de nada..xò ho appuntato tutto ciò che è uscito..allora alla comparsa della schermata dopo aver premuto f2 ho scelto boot->device priority-> 1 boot device hdd:pm ecc ecc...2 boot device usb:s3+ (la mia penna)...3 atapi cd-rom.
<pupa90> ho evidenziato la seconda scelta,premuto f10,save ok!
<pupa90> eppure non cambia nulla uff
<pupa90> mibofra t'aspetto
<mibofra> devi evidenziare la seconda con invio
<mibofra> poi la posti sopra all'hdd con in tasti freccia
<mibofra> nuovo invio
<mibofra> f10 salva e riavvia :D.
<pupa90> ok
<naq> salve, ho un problema con la masterizzazione: ho usato k3b e cerco di fare dvd dati compatibili windows. la masterizzazione riesce bene ma windows non li legge, dove sta il problema?
<mibofra> naq: 1)sono file che win non può leggere 2) non hai fatto dvd compatibili con win .
<mibofra> vedi bene le opzioni di masterizzazione .
<mibofra> puoi sempre provare con brasero .
<naq> sono file avi e mkv... e ho messo l'opzione compativile unix e windows (o una cosa del genere)
<naq> brasero mi fallisce sempre la masterizzazione... non so perchè
<mibofra> prova con brasero :D .
<pupa90> mibofra di nuovo qui..non parte sai?l'ho spostato e tutto ma in modalità default non parte..
<pupa90> premendo esc mi è uscita la scritta boot in fondo alla pagina voleva scrivessi qualkosa
<mibofra> pupa90: sposta nuovamente l'hd in alto , e dovresti trovare un opzione per scegliere l'hd
<mibofra> il primo è l'hd del pc , il secondo hd la tua pennetta
<mibofra> mettila sopra l'hd del pc e salva .
<pupa90> ok riavvio per la 45 esima volta..a tra pocoooo
<mibofra> :D .
<pupa9> mibofra il mio problema non si risolve!non mi permette di scegliere nessun hd se non quello ke già avevo
<mibofra> forse non puoi fare il boot da memoria di massa usb :D .
<mibofra> ma perché non usare il cd ?
<pupa9> aaaah chiarissimo
<mibofra> non hai dove metterlo ?
<pupa9> xkè è un portatile e non ho dove metterlo
<mibofra> ci sono portatili con lettore cd.
<pupa9> il mio no
<mibofra> ha un lettore di schede sd ?
<pupa9> si??????
<pupa9> bo non so
<pupa9> si scherzo
<mibofra> vedi :D .
<mibofra> prova ad usare una sd .
<pupa9> c'ha un ingresso con una micro sd inserita,una scheda grande come quelle delle fotocamere per intenderci
<mibofra> non puoi usare quella :D ?
<pupa9> niente micro,sd normale sorry
<pupa9> si ke posso spiega come
<pupa9> :)
<mibofra> la inserisci, ed usi unebootin su di essa
<mibofra> come se posse la pennetta .
<pupa9> è gia inserita
<mibofra> poi vedi nel bios se la rileva :D .
<pupa9> allora con calma,la sd è già inserita,che faccio?
<mibofra> ma non è che per caso hai scritto già sulla sd con unebootin ?
<pupa9> ed io ke ne so
<mibofra> usa unebootin per scriverci dentro la iso .
<mibofra> XD .
<pupa9> no aspetta facciamo i seri
<mibofra> sicura di aver usato unebootin con la pennetta e non la scheda sd .
<pupa9> credo che unebootin si sia scritto sulla penna xkè ho fatto il percorso se ti ricordi,dove ti chiedevo cosa bisognava fare,immagine iso,scegli dalla penna ecc
<mibofra> ma come dispositivo rimovibile sei sicura di aver scelto la pennetta dopo la scelta della iso.
<pupa9> si questo si
<mibofra> io vado a mangiare , ci sentiamo dopo :D .
<pupa9> a ke ora?
<pupa9> guarda ke torno!
<mibofra> non ti preoccupare, verso le 9 :D .
<mibofra> ciao :D .
<pupa9> ok buonappetito
<pupa9> ciao
<jiken> ragazzi non riesco a terminare sessione compare una scritta del tipo * Stopping anac(h)ronistic cro... e tutto si blocca, a che cosa è dovuto?
<problem> ciao
<problem> qualcumo può aiutarmi a compilare wineasio?
<mibofra> tornato :) .
<problem> qualcumo può aiutarmi a compilare wineasio?
<mibofra> ciao, che problema hai a compilarlo ?
<jiken> ragazzi non riesco a terminare sessione compare una scritta del tipo * Stopping anac(h)ronistic cro... e tutto si blocca, a che cosa è dovuto?
<pupa90> mibofra!per tua immensa gioia rieccomi!!!
<mibofra> proprio immensa XD .
<mibofra> comunque :D .
<pupa90> comunque niente..lo risolviamo st'impiccio?
<mibofra> si
<mibofra> allora togli l'sd e prova a ribootare da usb
<mibofra> impostando il bios.
<mibofra> (nel caso estremo ti mando una pennetta io già pronta all'uso XD ) .
<pupa90> avevo pensato: quando ho scaricato untboo..quel coso lì..io la cartella non l'ho salvata mal'ho fatta semplicemente eseguire ogni volta che mi veniva chiesto..e poi al momento di fare il fatto dell'immagine iso ho selezionato la penna usb. ora,avevo pensato: fa che eseguendo untboo (come si chiama) si sia eseguito si ma sul pc e non sulla penna come magari doveva?xò poi mi dico: se avessi sbagliato allora non avrebbe dovuto creare 
<mibofra> no, non è quello il problema .
<pupa90> dimmi prima se sto ragionamento è sbagliato poi procedo toliendo l'sd
<pupa90> okok
<mibofra> ok
<pupa90> allora tolgo l'sd e ci sentiamo tra 5 minuti
<mibofra> ciao :D , una curiosità
<mibofra> hai un altro pc ?
<pupa90> dica
<pupa90> si fisso
<pupa90> ma non va bene x quello ke devo fa io
<mibofra> potremmo usare la live di ubuntu li
<pupa90> è na cretinata
<mibofra> per usare il tool di ubuntu
<mibofra> per fare la pennetta aviabile :D .
<pupa90> ora vediamo prima se così va
<mibofra> *avviabile
<mibofra> ok :D .
<pupa90> altrimenti facciamo come stai dicendo
<pupa90> ok
<pupa90> mibofra te la vuoi fa na risata?ho fatto tutto sto casino x niente,l'sd è un pezzo di plastica messo lì per farto capire: guarda qui ci va l'sd
<pupa90> andiamo proprio bene
<kokkobill> ciao a tutti voi ù
<mibofra> XD , non avevi tolto il coperchio che copre il vano sd :)) :D .
<kokkobill> ho un GROsso problema  qualcuno può aiutarmi ?
<pupa90> mibofra nono..
<mibofra> se esponi il GROsso problema ...
<kokkobill> non riesco più ad aggiornare la mia ubuntu 12.04
<pupa90> c'è mibofra ke li risolve nel 99 % dei casi
<mibofra> kokkobill: se dai "sudo apt-get update" ?
<kokkobill> mi risponde  quando vado a mettere la password di sistema utente not in sudoers come posso fare ?
<pupa90> l'1% sono io
<mibofra> :D .
<kokkobill> ok mibofra ora provo
<mibofra> kokobill: prova ad accedere come root e poi dai "dpkg-reconfigure sudo"
<pupa90> ok mibofra mo vedi ke devo fa
<pupa90> xò devi n'attimo sentirmi
<kokkobill> quando digito sudo apt-get update mi chiede la password
<mibofra> avvia la live di ubuntu sul fisso .
<mibofra> da cd
<kokkobill> io la metto  ed e quella dell'utente che mi permette di entrare
<kokkobill> ma mi risponde suoers ecc
<pupa90> mibofra: ho l'iphone 4gs ed un nokia 7230 a cui tengo tantissimo..in pratica volevo provare l'emozione di connettere il nokia tramite pc ad internet,senza pagare xkè si connetteva tramite modem..ecco perchè sto facendo tutto sto casino..ma secondo te ne vale la pena?io so di no xò mo è per sfizio,per principio,ci devo riuscì
<mibofra> kokobill: sudo sembra andato .
<kokkobill> nulla da fare sempre la stessa risposta quando digito la pwd dell'utente che mi permette di entrae
<kokkobill> già mibofra pare anche a me
<mibofra> pupa90: cioè vuoi usare il nokia come modem ?
<kokkobill> devo reinstallare tutto ?
<mibofra> kokkobill: no , ma devi avviare la live di ubuntu
<mibofra> per ripristinare sudo e co .
<pupa90> mibofra: no,collegarlo al pc e tramite il pc collegarlo ad internet
<kokkobill> ho la distribuzione di a: Cantaro e da live poi come si fa
<pupa90> il modem fa il suo lavoro normale,solo ke invece che stare su internet da pc ci voglio sta col telefono
<mibofra> kokkobill: hai il cd di ubuntu ?
<kokkobill>  certo
<mibofra> avvialo con "prova ubuntu senza installarlo" è la live .
<mibofra> pupa90: è wifi ?
<kokkobill> ho anche carta e penna pronto per annotare cosa mi connsigli
<mibofra> ok
<pupa90> cosa?
<mibofra> pupa90:il nokia .
<pupa90> no
<mibofra> bluetooth ?
<kokkobill> ok poi
<pupa90> sisi
<kokkobill> che devo fare
<mibofra> kokkobill: apri un terminale e dai "sudo blkid" e posta il risultato su ...
<mibofra> !paste | kokkobill
<ubot-it> kokkobill: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<kokkobill> ci provo ok spero di farcela sono abbastanza scarso
<mibofra> pupa90: ma non sarebbe meglio uno smartphone ?
<mibofra> tanto per curiosità .
<mibofra> kokkobill: o ce la fai, o ce la fai .
<pupa90> c'ho l'iphone xò volevo provarci col nokia,sai non l'ho mai connesso ad internet..volevo prova
<kokkobill> grazie per l'incoraggiamento
<mibofra> pupa90 : si può fare , ma è uno spreco di energie.
<pupa90> mollo allora..peccato
<mibofra> kokkobill: ti aiuto fino alla fine :D .
<mibofra> pupa90: però
<mibofra> potresti usare empathy su ubuntu
<mibofra> e telefonare dal pc usando come tramite il nokia
<mibofra> altra bella possibilità :D .
<mibofra> inviare sms ecc .
<pupa90> cioè
<pupa90> chiamate sms gratis?
<mibofra> cioè: empathy è un gestore di messaggistica , configurato bene può essere usato anche per gestire chiamate
<mibofra> sms e rubrica del cell.
<pupa90> ho capito
<mibofra> così da avere tutti i contatti sotto una unica applicazione :D .
<pupa90> ma è scomodo..a me il cell deve sta sempre collegato al pc col cavo poi?
<mibofra> usi un auricolare bluetooth :D .
<mibofra> e mettere anche il cell in bluetooth .
<pupa90> mmmm penso ke il cell sta bene così ja
<pupa90> iniziare un altro macello..e ki ce le ha le forze
<mibofra> vedi tu, io sono sempre disponibile :D .
<mibofra> le forze chi ce le ha ? io :D .
<pupa90> e allora aiutami con internet!
<mibofra> kokkobill: come va ?
<mibofra> pupa90: cioè collegare il nokia e farlo connettere tramite il pc
<pupa90> si..
<pupa90> si può fare
<pupa90> c'è un articolo apposta
<pupa90> ti posto il sito se vuoi
<mibofra> postamelo
<pupa90> così capisci meglio che voglio fa
<mibofra> solo pensavo, ma il cell supporta la funzione ?
<mibofra> penso di si :D , allora postami il link .
<pupa90> http://www.rerosku.it/?p=778
<pupa90> http://www.verytech.it/come-utilizzare-ubuntu-senza-installarlo-45184.html
<pupa90> poi può essere anche che ho sbagliato a capire ed è anche molto probabile
<mibofra> dammi solo il tempo di caricare le pagine :D .
<pupa90> ok
<stevr1it> buonasera atutti. ho un probklema con ubuntu 32 bit 12.04 a skype 4 che quando parte il video mi chiude la sessione e la fa ripartire.  potete aiutarmi?  qui i log di xorg http://paste.ubuntu.com/1201228/   e qui la xsession errore log http://paste.ubuntu.com/1201237/ grazie.
<pupa90> mibofra te la sei squagliata????
<mibofra> no :D .
<pupa90> ok
<mibofra> pupa90: vedi che la guida serve per usare il nokia come modem del pc :-P .
<pupa90> uaaa
<pupa90> vorrei saperne l'utilità
<pupa90> giuro ke un ragazzo in una discussione postata su un forum voleva fa esattamente quello ke volevo fa io ed ha detto ke la soluzione fosse stata questa
<pupa90> mibofra: arrivati alla fine di questa lunga perdita di tempo!ti ringrazio x la pazienza ad ogni modo
<pupa90> midofra:buon proseguimento di serata,è stato un piacere
<nannes> lol pupa90
<pupa90> mibofra*
<pupa90> nannes: ???
<nannes> pupa90: Nulla, ridevo :P
<nannes> Ma come mai non ce l'hai fatta?
<pupa90> lunga storia..
<nannes> che modello è?
<pupa90> in pratica è un nokia 7230..poichè non l'ho mai connesso ad internet xkè non c'ho mai avuto un offerta x internet,volevo (e pensavo di aver trovato la guida che facesse al caso mio) collegare il nokia al pc tramite cavo e farlo connettere ad internet tramite il modem di casa
<pupa90> invece la guida spiegava come far diventare il telefono modem..non so se mi sono spiegata
<nannes> Beh un po' confusa!   Come modem o usi l'uno, o usi l'altro
<nannes> Quale vuoi usare tu?
<pupa90> io voglio ke il telefono sia connesso ad internet appoggiandosi al modem!
<pupa90> e poichè il telefono non è wifi,volevo renderlo possibile tramite cavo
<nannes> ma looool
<nannes> Questa non è una funzione standard, c'è un bell'hack da fare!
<nannes> hmmmmmm
<nannes> No no no, non si può
<pupa90> sai com'è..uno la mattina si sveglia e dice: oggi non c'ho niente da fare,devo xdere tempo in un modo..
<pupa90> l'ho saputo da poco,quando mi è stato detto ke la guida faceva diventare il telefono un modem
<nannes> Nel firmware del telefono non è prevista nessuna funzione di questo genere, dunque per farlo dovresti modificare il firmware, e pure di molto!  Non mi sembra nulla di semplice/veloce/fattibile, soprattutto da un utente base
<pupa90> mi sento presa in giro,non so xkè
<nannes> pupa90: Beh certo, il contrario si può fare: connettere il pc ad internet usando il "modem" integrato presente nel cell
<nannes> pupa90: Perchè presa in giro? o.O
<pupa90> xkè se la guida fosse stata spigata meglio non avrei pensato di poterlo fare..diciamo ke me ne intendo di queste cose fino ad un certo punto..sicuramente non modificherei nessun firmware ecc ecc..purtroppo è stato un errore
<pupa90> il pc già ce l'ho connesso al modem wifi,quindi il cellulare sarebbe inutile
<nannes> Nel tuo caso sì, ma spesso può tornare utile in situazioni diverse
<pupa90> sicuramente
<altair> ciao a tutti. ho un problema "serio" in pratica è sparita la partizione di swap
<altair> ora la partizione di swap è una partizione vuota
<altair> non posso cancellare quella partizione perchè è un'unità fisica e non logica.
<altair> una mano?
<felice> altair io ho appena cominciato, ma ho letto che se hai piu di 4 giga di ram non serve lo swap
<altair> felice ne ho 3
<felice> con gparted è semplice riconfigurarla come swap, lo conosci?
<altair> felice si lo conosco
<ParanoidAndroid> notte a tutti
#ubuntu-it 2012-09-13
<RobertooRc> Notte a tutti ; uso per la prima volta "seriamente" ubuntu , vorrei sapere se é opportuno istallare un antivirus ... ultimamente si sentono brutte voci anche per ubuntu
<RobertooRc> raga ?
<LennyLinux> Torna di giorno.
<RobertooRc> che cambia ?
<LennyLinux> Che c'è più gente per rispondere alla tua domanda?
<RobertooRc> chiedevo solo un consiglio ... aresti potuto darmelo tu , sprecando 1 solo messaggio ... cmq grazie notte
<cortexA9> ciao
<cortexA9> ragazzi ho un problema se aggiorno il kernel non mi va più la wireless
<alo21> salve a tutti
<alo21> durante l'nstallazione in dual boot di ubuntu 12.10 con la 12.04, ho selezionato la stessa home
<alo21> però è successa una cosa alquano strana
<alo21> la home del filesystem è la stessa, ma non quella dell'utente. Perché?
<cortexA9> ciao alo21
<alo21> cortexA9: ciao
<alo21> cortexA9: pare che la home non sia condivisa
<cortexA9> in che senso
<alo21> cortexA9: io ho tre partizioni. sda1 dove c'è ubuntu  12.04, sda2 dove c'è 12.10 (intendo filesystem), sda3 dove c'è la home
<cortexA9> ok
<alo21> se io da nautilus vado su filesyste --> home, mi appaiano tre cartelle
<alo21> una è la home di ubuntu 12.04, un'altra la 12.10 e la terza che è lost+found (e non importa)
<alo21> non capisco perché è successa questa cosa
<alo21> cortexA9: asp...
<cortexA9> mmm
<cortexA9> strano
<alo21> cortexA9: ecco la mia situazione (per maggiori chiarimenti): http://ubuntuone.com/2Cd3XmyMWVS5KdLyZvywiV
<cortexA9> come mai
<cortexA9> la home si chiama dev ?
<cortexA9> anzi
<cortexA9> come mai hai dev in home
<alo21> cortexA9: alo21 e dev sono gli account rispettivamente di ubuntu 12.04 e 12.10
<alo21> prprio quello che mi sconcerta... come ci è finito dev dentro home
<cortexA9> boh
<cortexA9> non ti so dire
<cortexA9> mi dispiace
<alo21> cortexA9: non preoccuparti... posso sopravvivere
<cortexA9> non puoi impostarlo
<cortexA9> da qualche parte ?
<alo21> cortexA9: adesso dopo l'installazione?
<cortexA9> si
<cortexA9> guarda nei settings
<alo21> cortexA9: sto vedendo... può essere perché ho messo due account con nomi diversi?
<cortexA9> ma quel dev
<cortexA9> c'è dentro qualcosa ?
<cortexA9> oppure è vuoto ?
<cortexA9> no non credo sia per quello
<cortexA9> ci sei alo21
<glpiana> ola
<cortexA9> ciao glpiana
<glpiana> ciao cortexA9
<cortexA9> glpiana, hai aggiornato il kernel di ubuntu percaso ?
<glpiana> cortexA9, parecchie volte durante gli ultimi anni
<cortexA9> ma il 3.5.3 ti funziona ?
<glpiana> cortexA9, e che c'entra il 3.5 con il kernel di ubuntu?
<glpiana> cortexA9, precise è al 3.2.0-30
<cortexA9> ho letto che si poteva aggiornare al 3.5.3
<glpiana> cortexA9, parliamone in #ubuntu-it-chat però, visto che non stiamo parlando del kernel ufficiale
<cortexA9> manualmente
<cortexA9> ok
<Fetentone> Ragazzi, buon giorno!
<danielinho87> ciaooo
<Fetentone> mi sapere dire se con xchat posso tenere aperti contemporaneamente più server(e rispettivi canali)?
<danielinho87> c'è nessuno???
<danielinho87> ho bisogno di aiuto
<glpiana> !nessuno | danielinho87
<ubot-it> danielinho87: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<glpiana> Fetentone, sì, puoi
<Fetentone> glpiana e come devo fare... perchè se apro finestra server mi si disconnettel'altro server
<glpiana> Fetentone, clicca su xchat -> lista reti e avvia il serve che vuoi e ti apparirà
<danielinho87> ok , non riesco a connettermi via wireless
<glpiana> danielinho87, scheda wifi interna o esterna usb?
<point> ciao a todo
<danielinho87> interna
<glpiana> danielinho87, apri un terminale e scrivi il comando: lspci
<glpiana> !paste | danielinho87
<ubot-it> danielinho87: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<point> voi anche siete fondamentalisti?
<glpiana> !chat | point
<ubot-it> point: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<point> chi mi aiuta con l' access point?
<danielinho87> ok lo fatto  ora?
<glpiana> !dettagli | point
<ubot-it> point: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<glpiana> danielinho87, l'indirizzo della pagina per cortesia
<point> volevo sapere una domanda relativa la sicurezza
<danielinho87> scusa ma lo sto facendo da un altro computer come faccio a copiarlo?
<point> c'e' qualcuno che capisce di reti wireless
<point> ?
<glpiana> danielinho87, non puoi collegare col cavo il pc in questione?
<danielinho87> non in questo momento
<glpiana> point, per cortesia, esponi il tuo quesito chiaramente. chi sa risponderti, se la domanda è in tema, lo farà
<glpiana> danielinho87, allora cerca la riga relativa alla scheda wifi e copiala qui a mano
<danielinho87> network controller?
<point> allora gia in una altra chat linux ho chiesto ma mi hanno risposto in malo modo
<point> perche uso windows 7
<point> voi siete fondamentalisti linuxiani?
<glpiana> point, allora la domanda falla su #ubuntu-it-chat, questo cnaale è dedicato al supporto di ubuntu
<glpiana> *canale
<glpiana> danielinho87, sì potrebbe essere il network controller
<danielinho87> ok
<point> vabbe ma ora mica avete cosi tanto supporto da dare?
<point> sono stanco ho dormito quasi nulla
<point> vorrei qualcuno che mi ascolti
<glpiana> !chat | point
<ubot-it> point: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<danielinho87> 02:00.0 network controller: ralink rt3090 wireless 802.11n 1t/1r pcie
<point> tu sei un utente li?
<glpiana> -.-
<glpiana> point, per cortesia,a che io sono stanco per cui vai nel canale che ti ho indicato
<point> vabbe la faccio qui tanto e' utile a tutti
<point> ok?
<glpiana> point, no, altrimenti di devo azzittire
<glpiana> danielinho87, allora scrivi: lsmod | grep rt
<glpiana> danielinho87, dovrebbe elencarti qualcosa, confermamelo
<danielinho87> si come faccio a confermarlo?
<danielinho87> mi sono uscite 2 righe
<glpiana> danielinho87, mi dici: sì!elenca qualcosa :D
<danielinho87> a ok scusa
<glpiana> danielinho87, oki, una delle voci che vedi inizia per rt, puoi dirmi il nome completo?
<danielinho87> io ti scrivo quello che mi e venuto fuori
<glpiana> oki
<bia> salve, ho questo problema. ho un notebook dove ho installato la 12.04 64bit ma purtroppo non ricordo il nome utente creato e mi appare il login testo e non grafico. come posso risolvere il problema?
<danielinho87> parportrt 32635 2 ppdev , lp
<danielinho87> e poi
<danielinho87> agpgart 31724 2 drm,intel_agp
<glpiana> bia, avvia in recoveri mode, arriva a una console di root, scrivi: ls /home   e vedi come si chiama l'utente
<glpiana> danielinho87, solo quello?
<bia> glpiana, grazie
<point> glpiana ha visto giuseppe?
<danielinho87> si ti ho scritto tutto
<Christian_M> esiste un canale per gli script?
<glpiana> !chat | Christian_M
<ubot-it> Christian_M: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<danielinho87> glpiana quindi cosa devo fare?
<glpiana> danielinho87, un secondo, sto cercando di capire che modulo deve usare la tua scheda
<danielinho87> ok scusa se vuoi ti dico anche il modello del mio notebook
<glpiana> danielinho87, non server
<glpiana> *serve
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<bia> glpiana, risolto il problema del login, ma resta quello che appare il login testo e non grafico
<glpiana> danielinho87, guarda qui http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1314747&page=2 ma ti servirà attaccare il cavo di rete al pc
<glpiana> bia, oki, in seguito a cosa?
<bia> glpiana, ho installato la 12.04 64bit su un notebook
<danielinho87> ok ma e una procedura guidata?
<glpiana> bia, e non si è mai acceso?
<bia> glpiana, ho effettuato l'installazione adesso
<glpiana> danielinho87, dovresti provare i comandi del post #12
<glpiana> bia, da live funziona?
<danielinho87> il tutto collegato ad internet?
<bia> glpiana, non ho provato
<glpiana> bia, e come hai installato?
<glpiana> danielinho87, sì. in pratica aggiungi un repository e scarichi i driver per la tua scheda da quel repository
<danielinho87> ok grazie mille speriamo in bene perchè sto impazzendo
<bia> glpiana, ho fatto partire 12.04 su chiavina e ho eseguito install
<glpiana> bia, quindi da chiavetta funziona. oki, ora hai fatto login testuale. scrivi: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<bia> glpiana, eseguito il comando ma ha dato subito il pront
<glpiana> bia, ora scrivi: sudo service lightdm restart
<bia> glpiana, mia ha risposto lightdm: unrecognized service
<glpiana> bia, oki, allora scrivi: sudo service lightdm start
<bia> glpiana, idem come sopra
<glpiana> bia, scrivi: startx
<bia> glpiana, comando non trovato
<glpiana> bia, riesegui l'installazione allora. ti manca tutta la parte grafica del sistema
<bia> glpiana, ok
<danielinho87> glpiana ho fatto ma non e cambiato nulla
<glpiana> danielinho87, quindi l'hai connesso via cavo?
<danielinho87> si
<danielinho87> via cavo
<glpiana> danielinho87, e perchè non ti connetti qui con quello?
<danielinho87> ma di wireless neanche l'ombra
<danielinho87> ok ma ti ribecco qua?
<glpiana> danielinho87, sì, tempo di recuperare un caffè
<danielinho87> ok
<danielinho87> che channels devo mettere<?
<glpiana> danielinho87, #ubuntu-it
<danielinho87> ciao a tutti
<danielinho87> glpiana ci 6 ancora?
<glpiana> danielinho87, allora, scrivi nel terminale: lsmod     e copia su pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | danielinho87
<ubot-it> danielinho87: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<danielinho87> dove il pastebin?
<glpiana> -.-
<glpiana> danielinho87, se non leggi i messaggi che ti arrivano mi sa che facciamo poco stamattina
<glpiana> <ubot-it> danielinho87: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<danielinho87> fatto
<glpiana> danielinho87, link della pagina
<danielinho87> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1202122/
<glpiana> danielinho87, per qaule periferica usi ndiswrapper?
<danielinho87> in che senso scusa?
<glpiana> danielinho87, vedo che usi ndoswrapper, che serve per usare i driver di windows per far andare le periferiche
<glpiana> dato che di default non è nemmeno installato ti chiedo: perchè usi ndiswrapper?
<danielinho87> si avevo provato ma non riuscivo ad usarla l'avevo trovata in un forum
<danielinho87> comunque era per un driver del wireless
<danielinho87> ma non sono riuscito a fare niente
<danielinho87> e sincermanente non mi và di usare driver windows su un sistema ubuntu
<glpiana> danielinho87, scrivi in un terminale: ndiswrapper -l
<danielinho87> ok
<bia> glpiana, sto reinstallando la 12.04 64 bit ma l'installazione è tutta testo, è corretto?
<glpiana> bia, no, non è che hai scaricato la versione server?
<danielinho87> te lo posto qua?
<glpiana> !paste | danielinho87
<ubot-it> danielinho87: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<danielinho87> ok
<bia> glpiana, può essere. ma x notebook a 64 bit cosa dovrei scaricare?
<glpiana> !release | bia
<ubot-it> bia: puoi scaricare le iso ufficiali da qui: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<danielinho87> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1202129/
<glpiana> bia, questa http://releases.ubuntu.com/precise/ubuntu-12.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso
<glpiana> danielinho87, scrivi: sudo rmmod ndiswrapper
<danielinho87> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1202129/
<glpiana> danielinho87, basta una volta grazie
<bia> glpiana, ok allora blocco installazione
<danielinho87> fatto ora?
<glpiana> danielinho87, ora scrivi: locate rt3090sta                        e metti su pastebin
<danielinho87> fatto
<danielinho87> a ok
<danielinho87> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1202139/
<glpiana> danielinho87, sudo modprobe rt3090sta
<danielinho87> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1202142/
<glpiana> danielinho87, ora scrivi: dmesg | tail            e metti su pastebin
<danielinho87> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1202144/
<glpiana> danielinho87, scrivi: rfkill list
<danielinho87> fatto ma non mi da niente
<glpiana> danielinho87, ha un interruttore fisico la scheda?
<danielinho87> ha il tasto nella tastiera la combinazione fn+f2
<Fetentone> scusatemi sapete dire come mai mi trovo bannato in irc.oltreirc.net
<glpiana> !chat | Fetentone
<jester-> Fetentone: devi chiedere a loro, qui stiamo su freenode
<glpiana> danielinho87, sudo rmmod rt3090sta
<ubot-it> Fetentone: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Fetentone> scusate
<danielinho87> fatto non mi da niente
<glpiana> danielinho87, poi dai: sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<glpiana> danielinho87, e poi dmesg | tail    e lo copi su pastebin
<danielinho87> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1202150/
<danielinho87> ora?
<glpiana> danielinho87, sei sicuro che quel driver (netr28) sia il giustodirver per la tua scheda wifi?
<danielinho87> no non sono sicuro
<danielinho87> lo disinstallo e ne cerco un altro?
<glpiana> danielinho87, no, proviamo un'altra cosa
<danielinho87> ok
<glpiana> danielinho87, scrivi: sudo mkdir -p /etc/Wireless/RT2860STA/
<danielinho87> fatto no mi da niente
<glpiana> danielinho87, ora scrivi: sudo touch /etc/Wireless/RT2860STA/RT2860STA.dat
<danielinho87> fatto ancora niente
<glpiana> danielinho87, ora: sudo rmmod ndiswrapper
<danielinho87> anche questo niente
<glpiana> danielinho87, infine: sudo modprobe rt3090sta
<glpiana> danielinho87, poi dai dmesg | tail          e metti su pastebin
<danielinho87> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1202164/
<glpiana> danielinho87, scrivi: iwconfig
<glpiana> e metti supastebin
<danielinho87> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1202167/
<glpiana> danielinho87, funziona. ora scrivi: sudo apt-get purge ndiswrapper
<danielinho87> metto in pastebin quello che mi e uscito?
<glpiana> danielinho87, no, ora riavvia il pc e vediamo se il modulo viene caricato in automatico
<danielinho87> ok
<danielinho87_> glpiana
<danielinho87_> ora?
<glpiana> danielinho87_, ora scrivi: iwconfig
<danielinho87_> fatto
<glpiana> e?
<danielinho87_> no wireless extension
<glpiana> danielinho87_, lsmod | grep rt3090sta      risponde qualcosa?
<danielinho87_> niente
<glpiana> danielinho87_, scrivi: sudo modprobe rt3090sta
<glpiana> danielinho87_, poi dai di nuovo iwcofig e dimmi solo se è cambiato.
<danielinho87_> si ora segna il wlan che prima non lo segnava
<glpiana> danielinho87_, oki, scrivi: gksu gedit /etc/modules
<danielinho87_> mi a perto una pagina
<glpiana> oki, non vuota, vero?
<danielinho87_> no no
<danielinho87_> metto in pastebin?
<glpiana> danielinho87_, in fondo alla pagina aggiungi una riga e scrivi: rt3090sta
<danielinho87_> ma c'è gia scritto però prima c'è scritto lp rt3090sta
<danielinho87_> forse l'avevo messo io
<danielinho87_> 2 mesi fà
<danielinho87_> forse
<glpiana> danielinho87_, copia il contenuto del file su pastebin
<danielinho87_> ok
<danielinho87_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1202181/
<glpiana> danielinho87_, manda a capo rt3090sta
<danielinho87_> insieme ad lp?
<glpiana> no, deve restare sopra lp e sotto rt3090sta
<danielinho87_> fatto salvo?
<glpiana> sì, salva. poi dai: cat /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf               e metti su pastebin
<danielinho87_> ora pastebin?
<glpiana> sì
<danielinho87_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1202188/
<glpiana> danielinho87_, prova a riavviare
<danielinho87_> ok
<danielinho87> glpiana ora?
<glpiana> danielinho87, ora dai iwconfig
<danielinho87> segna il wlan, però da no wireless extension
<glpiana> danielinho87, lsmod | grep rt30    che risponde?
<danielinho87> rt3090sta             674216  1
<glpiana> danielinho87, sudo iwlist scan
<danielinho87> metto in pastebin quello che e uscito?
<danielinho87> cmq e uscito il nome della mia rete
<glpiana> danielinho87, oki, allora stacca il cavo e prova a connetterti
<danielinho87> ok
<danielinho87> grandeeeeeeee
<danielinho87> si e connessoooo
<danielinho87> ora???
<glpiana> danielinho87, ora riavvia il pc e vedi se si connette da subito, cosa che dovrebbe fare ormai senza problemi visto che lo ha appena fatto
<dnielinho87> glpiana funziona!!! GRAZIE DAVVERO!!! SEI UN FOTTUTISSIMO GENIO!!!
<glpiana> lol
<dnielinho87> spero che ti paghino per lo sbatti che ti sei fatto
<dnielinho87> l'unica cosa e il segnale e un pò basso xkè?
<glpiana> dnielinho87, non fidarti dell'icona e valuta se la connessione va bene o meno. il problema è comunque nei driver. non stai usando un driver rilasciato dal produttore
<dnielinho87> ok grazie ancora!!! stavo impazzendo GLPIANA NUMERO UNO!!!
<dnielinho87> CIAOOOO
<glpiana> ciao davidemorano1
<glpiana> -.-
<davidemorano1> ciao
<glpiana> davidemorano1, scusa, ho sbagliato nick :)
<marselo77> come faccio a inserire una cartella in giochi?
<marselo77> c'è nessuno?
<marselo77> cri ci 6?
<marselo77> mibofra???
<marselo77> helppp
<marselo77> miii
<cri_> giorno
<marselo77> buongiorno cri
<marselo77> con chi posso parlare?
<Cristian1> che problema hai
<marselo77> vorrei spostare una cartella nella sezione giochi
<marselo77> ma non ci riesco
<marselo77> aiuto!!!
<mibofra> che cosa è successo ?
<mibofra> spiega il tuo problema :D .
<marselo77> vorrei spostare una cartella nella sezione giochi
<marselo77> non sono capace
<mibofra> un attimo, usi kde ? gnome ? unity ?
<marselo77> ??? e non lo so ubuntu easypeasy
<mibofra> beh, questo è il canale ufficiale di supporto ad ubuntu
<mibofra> e derivate ufficiali
<mibofra> easy peasy non è derivata ufficiale
<marselo77> va bè saranno simili
<mibofra> 2) puoi solo inserire lanciatori delle applicazioni
<mibofra> lo so che sono simili , ma non dipende da me la scelta.
<mibofra> fosse per me potremmo continuare qui :D
<marselo77> a ok grazie lo stesso
<mibofra> prova qui :
<mibofra> prego :D .
<mibofra> ed un altra cosa :
<Cristian1> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<mibofra> !chat | marsello77
<ubot-it> marsello77: please see above
<marselo77> cosa?
<mibofra> !chat | marcello77
<ubot-it> marcello77: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<mibofra> così dovrebbe andare .
<mibofra> ciao pupa90
<mibofra> scusa se ieri mi sono disconnesso all'improvviso XD , si era spento il modem XD ,
<mibofra> :D .
<pupa90> ciao mibofra :D
<pupa90> ti sono mancata?
<pupa90> mi dispiace ma oggi non ho nessun rompicapo da proporti
<mibofra> :D , fa niente :) .
<pupa90> di concreto qua non ho nulla da farci però sta chat mi tiene compagnia!
<pupa90> una domanda:ma lavori proprio per ubuntu?
<mibofra> indirettamente, do supporto e contribuisco sul launchpad
<mibofra> come penso del resto la maggior parte di noi.
<mibofra> ed una cosa...
<mibofra> !chat | pupa90
<ubot-it> pupa90: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<pupa90> capito..e perchè non ti assomono
<pupa90> dimmi
<pupa90> ah devo cambiare chat ho capito
<pupa90> scusate
<mibofra> pupa90: non funzionano proprio così le cose nel mondo open :D .
<mibofra> chiunque può contribuire, pure tu (ot finito) :D .
<willow> buon giorno
<pupa90> io contribuire???????????????????ahahahahah bella su
<mibofra> io vada a mangiare :D .
<mibofra> *vado
<pupa90> ciaooo
<pupa90> buon appetito
<willow> ho configurato ubuntu come piace a me... è possibile ricreare una iso per poi utilizzarla in caso di installazione ?
<cri_> problemino l scheda video ckada come un forno
<cri_> ventola gpu sta al minimo
<nannes> willow: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<willow> grazie :)
<nannes> willow: In alternativa, puoi semplicemente fare un'immagine della partizione con un sw di backup (clonezilla), e ripristinarla quando ti dovesse servire
<willow> certo :) ma mi piace più la prima soluzione
<willow> vado a pranzo. nannes, grazie per il supporto
<nannes> nada ;)
<sichv> c'è qualcuno?
<sichv> ho un problema con l'istallazione di ubuntu
<glpiana> !nessuno | sichv
<ubot-it> sichv: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<sichv> va bene ho un problema con l'istallazione di ubuntu sul mio computer... lo scarico, copio l'immagine in un cd, e quando inserisco il cd con l'immagine copiata il mio computer mi apre le cartelle interne all'immagine scaricata !!!!
<sichv> cioè non mi lancia il programma
<glpiana> !installazione | sichv
<ubot-it> sichv: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<glpiana> sichv, l'immagine non va copiata ma masterizzata anzitutto
<glpiana> sichv, e poi che programma vorresti che partisse?
<sichv> infatti l'ho masterizzata!
<sichv> non so magari l'istallazione di ubuntu
<sichv> del sistema operativo!!!
<glpiana> sichv, oki, prima hai detto che l'hai copiata, per quello te lo facevo notare. comunque, non ho capito che programma vuoi che parta
<glpiana> sichv, leggi la guida che ti ho indicato sopra per l'installazione
<nannes> sichv: Devi tenere il disco inserito, riavviare il sistema e abilitare il boot da CD.  Ubuntu non si installa mentre windows è acceso :P  Segui la guida di glpiana
<sichv> ecco esatto è proprio questo che volevo sapere
<glpiana> sichv, se invece quello che tu cerchi è l'installazione DENTRO a windows, mi pare che wubi sia stato rimosso nella 12.04
<sichv> mi era appena venuto in mente ma non ne ero sicuro
<sichv> quindi devo spegnere e riaccendere con il cd inserito
<glpiana> sichv, leggiti la guida, è meglio. così non incappi in brutte sorprese
<sichv> nono non voglio l'istallazione dentro windows
<sichv> ahah ok perfetto grazie mille
<KrahadoR> salve a tutti
<KrahadoR> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<glpiana> KrahadoR, dipende dal tuo problema, immagino
<KrahadoR> salve glpiana
<KrahadoR> mi serve aiuto sul sistema operativo xubuntu
<glpiana> KrahadoR, esponi il tuo problema, dunque, non tergiversare :)
<KrahadoR> sono nuovo di linux e ho appena istallato xubuntu
<KrahadoR> non sono ora dal mio pc perchè non riesco a collegarmi
<KrahadoR> non ho adsl e mi collego cn la chiavetta vodafone
<glpiana> KrahadoR, quando inserisci la chiavetta viene vista come chiavetta usb?
<KrahadoR> che xubuntu riconosce come vodafone broadband
<KrahadoR> si mi fa istallare automaticamente anche l'apn
<glpiana> oki, però?
<KrahadoR> però non mi da nessuna connessione
<KrahadoR> ho anche provato cn un cavo lan da 1 adsl
<KrahadoR> e non mi da ugualmente la connessione
<KrahadoR> quindi sn senza alcun driver
<glpiana> KrahadoR, quindi in genere non funziona la connessione sulla tua xubuntu
<KrahadoR> musica, video, internet, ecc..
<glpiana> KrahadoR, anzitutto apri un terminale e scrivi: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<KrahadoR> si
<KrahadoR> io non sono dal mio pc e non l'ho qui, quindi scrivo tutto e dopo ci provo...
<glpiana> KrahadoR, quando il comando ti restituisce il cursore, scrivi: sudo service networking restart
<glpiana> KrahadoR, dopodichè riprova a connetterti
<glpiana> KrahadoR, se ancora non dovesse funzionare, prova a scrivere: ping -c3 173.194.35.191
<glpiana> KrahadoR, è l'inidirizzo ip di google. se riesce a pingarlo il problema sono i DNS, che possono essere modificati dal gestroe della connessione
<KrahadoR> ok glpiana, ti ringrazio per la tua disponibilità
<KrahadoR> spero di risolvere al più presto
<KrahadoR> ciao a tutti, a presto
<glpiana> ciao KrahadoR
<dr4kk4r^> salve a tutti :D
<Valgio63> mibofra: rieccomi, mate adesso và, quindi torniamo alla domanda iniziale: posso installare la AWN? visto che mi chiede di disinstallare la libpanel-3-0?
<mibofra> si, male che vada disinstalliamo awn e reinstalliamo libpanel-3-0, no :D ?
<Valgio63> ok , meglio AWN o Docky (mai provata)?
<glpiana> Valgio63, per le opinioni personali chiedi in #ubuntu-it-chat
<mibofra> :D
<Valgio63> Scusa, ma è che cairo non me la regge la scheda video, evidentemente! Non mi parte nemmeno su la Ubuntu 2d!
<Valgio63> Era un problema di "leggerezza" non di "styling"
<mibofra> ? a me si :D .
<mibofra> che scheda video hai ?
<glpiana> Valgio63, se la scheda video ha già problemi perchè appesantirla?
<Valgio63> Una ati radeon 9250 agp. Non sai quanto ho dovuto penare per far andare la 11.04. Poi, con l'aiuto di uno sviluppatore di xorg-ati (alex deucher) ce l'ho fatta!
<Valgio63> Ma cona 11.10 niente da fare, ed adesso non posso Upgradare il PC (bassa pecunia!)
<nicotano> salve
<Valgio63_> mibofra: Mi si è crashato Firefox! Mica mi avevi detto qualcosaltro?
<nannes> Valgio63_: Per chattare usa un programma adatto, non usare firefox! ;)
<Valgio63_> Mi collego tramite il browser, cosa ci devo installare altrimenti?
<nannes> Valgio63_: Senza bisogno d'installare, il programma di messaggistica è già integrato nativamente su Ubuntu!  Che versinoe hai, la 12.04 ?
<Valgio63_> una 12.04 avanzata alla 11.10
<Valgio63_> Scusa:))) una 11.04 avanzata alla 11.10
<nannes> Valgio63_: Allora, se la memoria non m'inganna.....
<nannes> nella tua versione c'è il programma "Empathy" per chattare
<Valgio63> Forse ce lho fatta.... adesso parlo con Empaty
<nannes> Ma ovviamente, puoi rimuoverlo per metterne un altro che preferisci... Ce ne sono tanti
<Valgio63> se vedi bene sono loggato due volte!
<nannes> Vero :)
<Valgio63> mI "sLOGGO "CON Firefox
<Valgio63> fatto!
<nannes> good!
<Valgio63> nannes: Scusa se ti rompo..... la domanda è sempre la stessa: AWN o Docky?
<glpiana> Valgio63, provale entrambe e vedi tu stesso quale meglio si adatta al tuo hardware
<Valgio63> ok grazie
<nannes> Beh, se cerchi la leggerezza... Io direi Docky
<nannes> Valgio63:
<nannes> http://askubuntu.com/questions/54008/whats-the-best-lightweight-dock-for-lubuntu
<bia> glpiana, ho installato la versione 12.04 Desktop 64bit ma adesso il grub è "sputtananto". ho tentato il ripristino del grub secondo procedura ma da il seguente errore: "/usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for /boot/grub
<glpiana> bia, sei da live cd ora?
<bia> si
<bia> glpiana, si
<glpiana> bia, sei in chroot?
<bia> glpiana,
<bia> glpiana, si
<glpiana> bia, apri un altro terminale e scrivi: mount
<glpiana> bia, e metti su pastebin quanto esce
<glpiana> bia, http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<bia> glpiana, paste.ubuntu.com/1202605/
<glpiana> bia, oki, torna nel terminale in cui hai fatto chroot
<glpiana> bia, scrivi: grub-install /dev/sda
<glpiana> bia, e fa vedere che dice
<bia> glpiana, da permission denied.... passo il comando con sudo?
<glpiana> bia, no, non può darti permission denied se sei in chroot
<glpiana> scrivi: whoami
<bia> glpiana, mi da ubuntu
<glpiana> bia, non sei nel temrinale in cui hai fatto chroot allora. oppure non hai fatto chroot
<adam> ciao, sapete se esiste qualche programma per recuperare dati da dvd danneggiati?
<bia> glpiana, sono in quel terminale
<glpiana> bia, scrivi exit
<bia> glpiana, fatto. mi ha chiuso il terminake
<glpiana> bia, quindi non eri inchroot
<glpiana> bia, nel terminale scrivi: sudo chroot /mnt
<bia> glpiana, fatto, ridato il comando grub-install e mi rida permission denied
<glpiana> bia, copia tutto su pastebin, dal comando chroot in poi
<bia> glpiana, paste.ubuntu.com/1202617
<glpiana> bia, non esegue il chroot
<glpiana> scrivi: sudo umount /mnt/dev
<glpiana> scrivi: sudo umount /mnt/proc
<glpiana> e poi scrivi: sudo umount /mnt/sys
<glpiana> poi scrivi: sudo umount /mnt
<glpiana> e ricominciamo da capo
<glpiana> bia, passami poi l'output di: sudo fdisk -l
<bia> glpiana, paste.ubuntu.com/1202621
<glpiana> bia, tu avevi montato sda5, sicuro che quella non sia la home?
<mibofra> ciao, che problema c'è qui ?
<glpiana> !chat | mibofra
<bia> glpiana, adesso mi fai venire il dubbio....
<glpiana> bia, scrivi: sudo mount /dev/sda7 /mnt
<glpiana> bia, poi dai: ls /mnt      e metti su pastebin
<mibofra> ehm, glpiana, lo so che sono sul canale di supporto, mi sono riconnesso adesso
<mibofra> volevo solo sapere il problema per dare una mano XD .
<bia> glpiana, è quella! ci sono documents, download, music pubblic....
<glpiana> bia, questa è sda7?
<bia> glpiana, si
<glpiana> bia, oki, sudo umount /mnt
<glpiana> bia, poi scrivi: sudo mount /dev/sda5 /mnt
<glpiana> bia, e dai ls /mnt
<bia> glpiana, ci sono bin, dev,boot,media,opt......
<mibofra> grazie di tenermi all'oscuro XD (recupero grub per caso ? ).
<glpiana> bia, oki, scrivi: sudo mount --bind /dev /mnt/dev
<mibofra> ok capito da solo XD .
<glpiana> mibofra, per cortesia diamoci un taglio. se leggi il topic trovi il link ai log del canale. se ti interessa sapere di che sis ta parlando ti leggi i log, ok?
<mibofra> una piccola frase riassuntiva non faceva male XD .
<glpiana> -.-
<bia> glpiana, fatto!
<glpiana> bia, sudo mount --bind /proc /mnt/proc
<bia> glpiana, fatto
<glpiana> bia, sudo mount --bind /sys /mnt/sys
<bia> glpiana, fatto
<glpiana> bia, sudo chroot /mnt
<glpiana> bia, e fammi vedere il prompt che ti appare
<bia> glpiana, paste.ubuntu.com/1202640
<glpiana> bia, non ci siamo, non fa chroot
<glpiana> scrivi ls /mnt    e metti su pastebin
<bia> glpiana, paste.ubuntu.com/1202645
<glpiana> bia, scrivi uname -a
<micheg> salve, sono in procinto di cambiare portatile, come se la cava ubuntu con la radeon hd 6250? il 3d funziona con i driver liberi? ci sono particolari problemi con i nuovi kernel e ati?
<bia> glpiana, a me non crea nessun problema cancellare le partizione e ripartire se la cosa è più semplice
<bia> glpiana, mi da Linux
<glpiana> bia, copiami tutta la riga
<glpiana> micheg, i driver open dovrebbero supportare senza problemi tutte le schede ati
<bia> glpiana, c'è solo scritto Linux
<mibofra> bia: ma se dai sudo grub-install /dev/sda ?
<micheg> io ho esperienza solo esclusivamente con le intel integrate
<glpiana> bia, ma che cd è?
<glpiana> mibofra, non dare comandi a caso per cortesia
<bia> è una chiavina con ubuntu12.04desktop-amd64 che ho scaricato dal link che mi hai passato questa mattina
<mibofra> glpiana: non è recupero grub ?
<mibofra> ti avevo domandato però XD .
<glpiana> bia, prova a dare sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sda
<mibofra> glpiana: perché sudo grub-install /dev/sda non è simile a sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sda , no no ...
<bia> glpiana, mi ha restituito: installation finisched. non error reported
<mibofra> XD
<mibofra> bia: dovrebbe essere a posto grub adesso :D .
<glpiana> mibofra, ma davvero, dacci un taglio. i due comandi sono diversi
<mibofra> glpiana: ma non così tanto , e bia non ha provato sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<mibofra> perciò non saprai mai se poteva risolvere così XD , ma pazienza .
<glpiana> bia, un secondo solo
<bia> glpiana, vai tranquillo....
<glpiana> bia, ora smontiamo tutto: sudo umount /mnt/dev
<glpiana> bia, poi sudo umount /mnt/proc
<glpiana> bia, sudo umount /mnt/sys
<glpiana> bia, infine sudo umount /mnt
<glpiana> bia, poi riavvia il pc  e vediamo se ora grub funziona
<bia> glpiana, no.... appare una riga con grub>
<glpiana> bia, riavvia dalla chiavetta allora
<glpiana> anzi io ti direi di ripetere l'installazione
<bia> glpiana, rifaccio tutto con sda5 seguendo la wiki?
<glpiana> bia, prova e se ancora non riesci ad andare in chroot reinstalla
<glpiana> bia, quando darai chroot /mnt dovrai ottenre al prompt il simbolo #
<bia> glpiana, ok
<bia> glpiana, niente da fare.... il chroot non va a buon fine...
<bia> glpiana, x rifare l'installazione cancello le partizioni con gparted?
<glpiana> bia, allora reinstalla, mi sa che è l'unica soluzione
<glpiana> bia, puoi anche fargliele formattare mentre installi, quando decidi dove installar eil sistema
<bia> glpiana, sembra tutto a posto. GRAZIE!
<glpiana> bia, bene
<zermann> Ciao, da qualche giorno il gestore di aggiornamenti mi dice che devo fare un partial upgrade. Nella lista di pacchetti da aggiornare ce ne sono tre di OpenJDK (JamVM, Hotspot Jit, Hotspot JIT (headless). Cosa è successo?
<andtorg> hi, is there any way to use chown without sudo?
<Cristian> Irc su android non ha prezzo XD
<andtorg> perdonate, ho confuso  lingua: c'è un modo per usare chown senza sudo?
<adam_> ciao, qualcuno sa come recuperare dati da dvd ?
<adam_> esiste qualche programma per ubuntu?
<K99Brain> andtorg, se devi cambiare i permessi di un file di root, devi avere i privilegi di root. se il file appartiene al tuo utente, non serve root
<K99Brain> !permessi | andtorg
<K99Brain> adam_, il programma photorec contenuto nel pacchetto testdisk serve per recupero dati
<adam_> K99Brain, grazie
<adam_> recupero anche da dvd che mi danno erore ciclo ridondanza?
<K99Brain> adam_, da dvd non so... dipende dal perchè sono corrotti i dati
<andtorg> grazie K99Brain, risolto con una modifica a visudo
<adam_> ?K99Brain, centra se sono protetti^
<K99Brain> adam_, protetti? nel senso di criptati?
<K99Brain> adam_, in tal caso, non recuperi
<adam_> è il dvd di un fim
<adam_> film
<K99Brain> adam_, ma non ho capito, è graffiato? rotto?
<adam_> non e tanto graffiato ho visto e copiato di peggio
<Valgio63> Rieccomi ancora. Scusate ma devo  sempre scappare e non riesco a finirne una. La Docky sembra funzionare, anche se mi dice gli serve composer per funzionare bene. Cosè?
<cristian_c> Valgio63, di cosa stai parlando?
<Valgio63> Ciao, un paio di ore fa ero alle prese con l'installazione di Docky su 11.10.
<Valgio63> la cairo non mi gira (pc un po' vetusto??
<cristian_c> Valgio63, si trova nei repo?
<Valgio63> Sembra che la docky mi funzioni, anche in LXDE (non ho ancora provato MATE ma lo farò)
<Valgio63> Si cristian Docky si !
<cristian_c> Valgio63, siì più preciso, come te lo dice?
<Valgio63> Praticamente al riavvio in alto a destra mi è apparsa una finestra con scritto " per funzionare bene Docky ha bisogno di composer, alcune funzioni non andranno ( infatti adesso è piatta e le icone non sono animate). Me lo ha scritto all'uscita di Unity e anche al riavvio in LXDE
<cristian_c> Valgio63, finestra o notifica?
<Valgio63> Quella finestrina nera che appare anche adesso in alto a destra  con dentro la tua risposta , è una notifica?
<cristian_c> Valgio63, aspetta
<Valgio63> Fino alle 18.45 ho tempo, poi devo andare a prendee mia moglie al lavoro. Quindi poi ricomincio domani (se non mi inventano altro da fare!!!)
<nannes> Valgio63: Te lo dico io... Il composer serve per gestire le trasparenze
<cristian_c> Valgio63, queste sono notifiche ad esempio: http://cdn.geekissimo.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/04/ubnot.jpg
<nannes> Ma non farebbe altro che rallentare ulteriormente il pc
<Valgio63> Quindi???
<nannes> Quindi Valgio63 ti consiglio di non abilitarlo
<nannes> invece,
<nannes> tieniti la dock senza gli effetti (trasparenze ecc)
<nannes> Valgio63 dimmi una cosa. Adesso che è senza composite-manager,  vedi qualche ombra strana intorno alla dock, o è tutto ok?
<Mistero5050> Salve a tutti. Sono nuovo. Ho bisogno di un aiuto a questo link http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=535002 cosa posso fare? dove chiedo aiuto e a chi?
<Valgio63> Prima aveva un'ombra verdognola ma  all'inizio funzionava tutto? va beh che ci ho un po' smanettato (cercavo di aggiungere un menù come in Cairo, ma non mi è riuscito)
<cristian_c> Mistero5050, posta: lsusb && lsusb -t
<cristian_c> !pastebin | Mistero5050
<cristian_c> uhm, non c'è il bot
<cristian_c> Mistero5050, usa pastebin per postare l'output
<nannes> cristian_c: metti pastebinit
<cristian_c> nannes, mica io
<Valgio63> Nelle impostazioni infatti non sono più fleggabili la 3D ed Intellihide
<nannes> alla fine del comando. Semplifica la vita a te e a lui :P
<nannes> Valgio63: Va bene. L'importante è non vedere ombre che non ci devono essere.
<Valgio63> C'è verso di aggiungere un lanciatore del menù, come in Cairo? In Unity farebbe comodo, invece della Dash.
<adam_> ciao, ho problemi nel riprodurre dei video, possibile sia la sceda video? su youtube non ho problemi
<Mistero5050> l'ho postato sul forum
<Mistero5050> ma ho usato il terminale
<nannes> Valgio63: Certo. Apri il lanciatore con un editor di testo (gedit o leafpad o kwrite  o uno qualsiasi) e leggi il comando che fa partire l'applicazione, dopo "exec=". Una volta scoperto quello, basta andare sulla dock, creare nuovo lanciatore, e come comando scegliere quello lì. E se vuoi ci metti pure l'iconcina
<nannes> Valgio63: Sicuro che trascinando non funziona?
<Valgio63> No comunque ho trovato questo : http://www.ubuntu-linux.it/aggiungere-menu-principale-docky-gnome/
<cristian_c> adam_, che tipo di video e con quale software?
<Valgio63> mAh non sembra andare
<Valgio63> Tardiiiiiiiiiii  A domani e grazie a tutti.
<adam_> cristian_c, ho dei dvd su un nas e quando provo a riprodurli vanno a scatti
<adam_> cristian_c, per la cronaca è un asus eeepc
<cristian_c> adam_, che dvd sono? Che formato cioè?
<adam_> dvd5
<adam_> e da problemi anche con quelli in hd
<cristian_c> adam_, quindi è il classico formato dvd-video?
<adam_> si
<cristian_c> adam_, che errori ottieni? E che software usi?
<adam_> non da errori, che i video vanno a scatti
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> software?
<adam_> vlc
<adam_> ed anche il riproduttore di filmati
<cristian_c> adam_, quindi stesso problema su entrambi?
<adam_> si
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> adam_, prova a cambiare l'uscita video
<cristian_c> ovviamente prendendo nota di quella attuale
<cristian_c> per ripristinarla
<adam_> ho provato con vlc da predefinita ho messo x11
<adam_> non va, dici proverle tutte
<cristian_c> prova con xv
<adam_> ok
<cristian_c> o altre, finché non funziona
<hallino1> Sera
<adam_> cristian_c, non funziona
<cristian_c> adam_ hai nvidia?
<adam_> non so, su asus eeepc 4g non penso
<cristian_c> adam_, posta lspci -k
<cristian_c> !pastebin | adam_
<cristian_c> adam_, posta l'output del comando su pastebin
<adam_> paste.ubuntu.com/1203076/
<cristian_c> adam_, uhm, hai la classica scheda intel, quindi l'uscita vdpau non ha molto senso
<adam_> e quindi che faccio, ne approfitto per chederti un altra cosa, adesso ho installato ubuntu su hd esterno, se dovessi installarlo su una micro sd otterrei miglioramenti
<cristian_c> adam_, che tipo di miglioramenti?
<cristian_c> adam_ anche altri filmati vanno a scatti con vlc?
<nannes> adam_: Con un chip video del genere è normale che gli HD vadano a scatti
<nannes> Però un dvd5 dovrebbe leggerlo bene
<DoctorD90> salve!!!
<DoctorD90> c'è qualcuno che mi uò aiutare un pochino con il settaggio di un servr ??pls???
<DoctorD90> sono bloccato al punto ke con pen ssh ho ank sftp, ma non mi redireziona in automatico alla cartella dell'utente, come risolvo?
<DoctorD90> su internet ci sono molte guide, ma tute alla fine no npermettono il login normale via ssh
<DoctorD90> non affolatevi è xD uno alla volta xD ...su :( qualcuno on non c'è? :(
<adam_> nannes, sembra strano anche a me che i dvd5 vadano a scatti
<ParanoidAndroid> ciaux a tutti
<point> mi sapete dire la differenza da hex e passphrase
<adam_> quit
<fabio_> ciao a tutti +
<fabio_> ce nessuno
<fabio_> ragazze venite a me
<fabio_> ciao Simona
<fabio_> ci sono ragazze
<cristian_c> fabio_, hai la 'fregola'? XD
<roht> buona sera
<roht> per vedere la TV su 12.04?
<roht> ubuntuwintv va bene?
<cristian_c> roht, a cosa ti riferisci in particolare?
<fabio_> cioè
<cristian_c> nulla, scherzavo, favio_
<cristian_c> *fabio_
<fabio_> ah ok
<fabio_> c'è qualcuno dell'emilia romagna
<fabio_> o qualcuna
<roht> ciao cristian_c
<roht> funziona ubuntuwintv su 12.04?
<ParanoidAndroid> good night | notte infernale a voi
<cristian_c> !chat | fabio_
<cristian_c> ubot è proprio in vacanza
<cristian_c> roht, cos'è ubuntuwintv? È presente nei repo
<fabio_> magari
<cristian_c> ?
<roht> cristian_c, ti dà la possibilità di vedere i programmi rai tv ed altre reti
<cristian_c> è presente nei repo?
<roht> per le precedenti versioni di ubuntu funzionava abbastanza bene
<roht> ma non so se per la 12.04 ci sia ancora
<roht> non so se è presente
<roht> come si può vedere?
<cristian_c> roht, dal software center
<roht> hum
<roht> provo a vedere
<roht> no non c'è
<cristian_c> roht, fabio_, questo è il canale di supporto, per il resto domandate in #ubuntu-it-chat
<roht> ok,grazie
<Cristian> kubuntu quantal quetzal lo sta provando qualcuno
<Cristian> sopratutto con scheda video ati
<RobertoRco> salve : qualcuno sa dirmi come far funzionare la sospenzione con ubuntu 12 ?
<RobertoRco> raga ?
<nannes> RobertoRco: Devi avere una swap bella grande, almeno quanto i gb di RAM montati
<RobertoRco> nannes: ho 2 giga di ram e 6 Gb di swap  ... help me
<DoctorD90> Re-salve
<DoctorD90> C'è qualcuno online per un aiutino con openssh? Pls?
<RobertoRco> nannes : rettifica ho 1.95gb di ram secondo te é solo per quello ?  l'ibernazione parte ma quando riaccendo il pc si blocca e resta acceso con lo schermo nero ...
<RobertoRco> scusa  volevo dire la sospensione ...
<DoctorD90> Provato a levare il salvaschermo?
<DoctorD90> Metti direttamente che si spegne..
<DoctorD90> M sembra che avevo un problema simile :)
<RobertoRco> poi ti funzionava la sospensione ?
<DoctorD90> M pare d si
<DoctorD90> Tolsi tutto
<DoctorD90> Screen saver
<DoctorD90> Opzioni aggiuntive
<DoctorD90> Max del risparmio
<DoctorD90> Solo spegnimento monitor e basta
<DoctorD90> Prova, magari va :)
<RobertoRco> ok provo
<RobertoRco> grazie
<nannes> RobertoRco: Scusa il ritardo, comunque di solito son cose dovute all'incompatibilità dei driver acpi, o forse hai caricato il kernel con acpi=off ?
<RobertoRco> dovrei caricare il kernel con acpi=true ?
<RobertoRco> sto provando di tutto ... su molte guide ho letto il contrario ...boh ? non ci sto a capi piu niente ... so solo che non posso lavora con W vista ... é una tortura mentale
<RobertoRco> mi puoi dire come si fa a mettere true magari provo
<nannes> RobertoRco: No lol, true non esiste, perchè è già true di per sè.   Io ho chiesto perchè spesso, per incompatibilità, durante l'installazione l'utente è costretto a metterla off
<DoctorD90> Sorry, crash....
<DoctorD90> RobertoRco, risolto?
<RobertoRco> capisco ... a me non ha chiesto niente ... come faccio a controllare se sta off o no ?
<RobertoRco> no DoctorD90
<DoctorD90> Quando qialcuno ha un attimino da dedicarmi lo ringrazierei molto :)
<RobertoRco> DoctorD90 : purtroppo non ho idea di cosa parli altrimenti sarei piu che lieto...
<RobertoRco> sorry :_)
<nannes> RobertoRco: Ahhh ma intendi sospensione non ibernazione xD
<nannes> allura
<nannes> vediamo un po' la scheda video
<RobertoRco> ok spara ...
<nannes> { lshw -c pci; glxinfo | egrep 'render|vendor'; lsmod; }|pastebinit
<DoctorD90> Xp ...ho da poco un server ubuntu, e oggi m hanno cosigliato d sfruttare l'sftp di openssh, anzikke installare proftpd....solo che non riesco a settare l'sftp a puntare solo sulla home dell'user, senza compromettere la connessione tramite terminale via ssh
<nannes> DoctorD90: La domanda è un po' contorta
<DoctorD90> Ecco d cs parlo, tra un crash ed un altro xP
<nannes> comunque se ho capito bene, ti serve un chroot
<DoctorD90> Tipo si
<DoctorD90> Solo  che
<RobertoRco> nannes : ti posto tutto ?
<DoctorD90> Quando lo uso, nn va più l'ssh....io ho trovato :   match group NAMEGROUP
<DoctorD90> ChrootDorextory %h
<DoctorD90> Ma alla riconnessione nn va l'ssh.....
<RobertoRco> nannes : tra le tante cose dice che non é installato il glxinfo
<nannes> RobertoRco: sudo apt-get install pastebinit mesa-utils
<nannes> poi fai questo
<nannes> { sudo lshw; glxinfo | egrep 'render|vendor'; lsmod; }|pastebinit
<DoctorD90> Pastebin????  ...è l'app d pastebin x caso?
<nannes> DoctorD90: si
<DoctorD90> *.* grande! ...la installerò xD
<RobertoRco> con tutte le parentesi ? scusa uso da poco ubuntu ...
<nannes> :D  Così ogni volta non devi sbatterti a fare copia/incolla DoctorD90
<nannes> RobertoRco: Si copia e incolla tutto se non vuoi riscrivere
<DoctorD90> XD già xD
<DoctorD90> Anke mesa utils penso....mmm..copio il cmd va...
<DoctorD90> Ma va anche da server mo?
<RobertoRco> devo istalla anche pastebinit
<DoctorD90> No*
<nannes> RobertoRco: C'era nel comando che ti ho dato.  Per favore ascolta e fai come dico, così non perdiamo tempo
<nannes> DoctorD90: Ma sei peggio di me xD
<nannes> Ultimamente la mia connessione è micidiale, ma non così tanto xD
<RobertoRco> OKappa
<RobertoRco> fatto
<RobertoRco> :-D
<DoctorD90> Sto da cell xD e la sera m succede smpr xD
<DoctorD90> W android xD
<nannes> RobertoRco: Che aspetti a scrivere il link oooooooooooo  :S
<nannes> lol
<DoctorD90> :0
<DoctorD90> Tra poco dormo fuori al balcone x nn xdere la linea xD
<DoctorD90> Cmq
<DoctorD90> Nannes, scusami, idee x l'sftp?
<RobertoRco> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1203682/
<nannes> DoctorD90: Wait wait wait... Un qualsiasi server ftp ti da la possibilità di scegliere la root di condivisione, dalla quale non puoi uscire. Non serve neanche chroot.   Perchè ti si pone il problema?
<nannes> oooooooh un netbook
<DoctorD90> Xke:
<DoctorD90> (poco tedesco eh? XD)
<nannes> RobertoRco: wow tdiusken ahah
<nannes> RobertoRco:   W la muschi
<RobertoRco> eh ? :-D
<nannes> nulla nulla.. se ti dico le parole che ho imparato a Berlino ti spaventi xD
<RobertoRco> al momento sto a stoccarda ; D
<nannes> ah vive un mio amico lì
<DoctorD90> Oggi, in ubuntu (main chan eng), m hanno consigliato d evitare d installare proftpd ed usare l'sftp implementato in openssh...ma tale sftp m porta in /, nn in /home/user
<RobertoRco> infatti so piu italiani che tedeschi...
<DoctorD90> Ho provato a condigurarlo tramite l'aggiunta di
<DoctorD90> Match group users; chrootdirectory %h
<RobertoRco> RS690M [Radeon X1200 Series]
<DoctorD90> Alla fine di /etc/ssh/sshd_config, ma una volta aggiunte, nn m permette più d accedere tramite ssh alla shell (per tutti gli utenti, visto ke sn tutti nel gruppo users)
<nannes> RobertoRco: Il tuo sembra un bug conosciuto. Alcuni hanno usato un workaround (quando lo schermo si blocca, premi ctrl+alt+f1 che ti porta alla console tty1, poi premi di nuovo ctrl+alt+f7 per riavviare l'interfaccia grafica). Però questo rimane scomodo
<nannes> Molti altri dicono di aver risolto aggiornando il kernel
<DoctorD90> Cm s aggiorna?
<nannes> Quindi ti consiglio di avviare il gestore aggiornamenti e fare un bell'upgrade di tutti i pacchetti software :)
<DoctorD90> Lol
<RobertoRco> mhmhmh   gia fatto...
<nannes> DoctorD90: no dicevo a lui
<RobertoRco> ah
<nannes> RobertoRco: Versione del kernel attuale?
<RobertoRco> :D
<DoctorD90> Ma io imparo xD
<nannes> RobertoRco:  uname -a
<RobertoRco> generic-pae #50-Ubuntu SMP Fri Sep 7 16:39:45 UTC 2012 i686 athlon i386 GNU/Linux
<nannes> wtf
<DoctorD90> I686 xD pure a lui xD
<RobertoRco> sola ?
<nannes> RobertoRco: Non dice la versione!!!
<DoctorD90> Nn lo so xD a me comppare così sul mio vps xP
<nannes> RobertoRco: cat /proc/version
<nannes> RobertoRco:  cat /proc/version | pastebinit
<DoctorD90> W i gatti xD
<RobertoRco> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1203697/
<nannes> ecco appunto, metti la 3.4! ;)
<nannes> spè che ti dico come
<RobertoRco> ti faccio na statua
<DoctorD90> apt-get update; apt-get upgrade
<DoctorD90> Apt-get distro-upgrade
<nannes> RobertoRco:  lsb_release -a
<nannes> DoctorD90: Non dare comandi a casaccio
<DoctorD90> Apt-get -f install
<DoctorD90> XD io uso qst x aggiornare xD
<nannes> (tra l'altro sono sbagliati) XD
<DoctorD90> 0o
<DoctorD90> E xke?
<RobertoRco> nannes : No LSB modules are available.
<DoctorD90> XD
<nannes> DoctorD90:  primo per le maiuscole, poi non è DISTRO upgrade ma DIST  :P
<nannes> RobertoRco: Beh ma ti scriverà anche qualcos'altro, sù! Non farmi perder tempo
<DoctorD90> Aaaaaaa....rigth u.u ....le maiuscole le mette il cell xP
<RobertoRco> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu Description:	Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS Release:	12.04 Codename:	precise
<nannes> ohhhh bravo
<RobertoRco> scusa
<DoctorD90> Ora lo runno anke io :/
<DoctorD90> Esce uguale xD
<DoctorD90> Identico xD
<DoctorD90> ....ed uname....vediamo....
<DoctorD90> Linux eHito 2.6.32-042stab055.10 #1 SMP Thu May 10 15:38:32 MSD 2012 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<nannes> RobertoRco: sudo bash;cd /tmp/;wget http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.4-precise/linux-image-3.4.0-030400-generic-pae_3.4.0-030400.201205210521_i386.deb && wget http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.4-precise/linux-headers-3.4.0-030400-generic-pae_3.4.0-030400.201205210521_i386.deb && sudo dpkg -i linux-*3.4.0*.deb
<nannes> RobertoRco: Anche se in chat vedi dei link, non devi cliccare, ma copia/incollare TUTTO nel terminale
<nannes> e tutto vuol dire tutto
<RobertoRco> ok fatto
<nannes> RobertoRco: Beh ci metterà un po', non può aver già fatto
<DoctorD90> (anke il suo nick?? XD)
<RobertoRco> si dicevo incollato
<RobertoRco> ora sta a " Fá "
<nannes> DoctorD90: Ok cazzeggiare, però questo è il canale di supporto, quando la concentrazione di cazzeggio si alza troppo il canale viene inquinato, e non va bene :P
<DoctorD90> XD sorry...stando in tre nn pensavo fosse eccessivo
<DoctorD90> Kiedo scusa u.u
<DoctorD90> Cmq.....
<RobertoRco> quando so se ha finito ?
<nannes> Ehh ma non cambia, il fatto è che il canale viene inquinato :D Tranquillo, l'importante è che non si continui dopo l'avviso
<DoctorD90> X il mio problemino? ....iniquinato? :/ ..bha, se lo dici tu m fido, agli ordini!
<nannes> DoctorD90: No, parlo del cazzeggio mentre aiutavo rob, che tu copiavi i comandi e postavi l'output :)
<DoctorD90> Roberto; tornerà la solita scritta con il quadratino lampeggiante , ed allora sarà finito
<RobertoRco> DoctorD90  Sabotatore... :D
<DoctorD90> Ah scs xD nn volevo hai ragione, scs
<RobertoRco> la scritta c'é ... il quadratino anche ...lampeggia , si ferma ...
<DoctorD90> >,< no....scassa @@ .....sabotatore è poco xD
<DoctorD90> Cmq...in qst 5/10min ke il pc scarica/installa tutto, hai mica 5/10 min x aiutare sto nabbo a risolvere un paio di errori/dubbi su settaggi?
<DoctorD90> ....
<DoctorD90> Ma tu hai premuto invio? :/
<RobertoRco> parentesi ... a me non segna niente ... non dovrebbe mostrare la percentuale che scarica ?
<DoctorD90> Uff >,>
<DoctorD90> Bon, attendo che tu abbia finito con roberto...faccio prima e meglio ^^ così nn disturbo ^^
<nannes> DoctorD90: esss tiè, se proprio vuoi usare openssh con sftp ===> http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/OpenSSH/Cookbook/SFTP#Chrooted_SFTP-Only_Accounts
<RobertoRco> nannes: scusa se scoccio , io ho copiato tutto e dato invio , ho messo password e tutto ma non ha scaricato niente ... e solo uscita la nuova riga di attesa
<nannes> DoctorD90: Ovviamente devi anche aggiungere il tuo utente al gruppo sftp ! :)
<nannes> RobertoRco: Fammi vedere che ha scritto.. incolla su pastebin
<DoctorD90> ........
<nannes> DoctorD90: Capito?
<DoctorD90> Ma è sftp only.....cioè sn i settaggi che sto usando io da oggi xD
<DoctorD90> Una volta applicati, rendo nn più utilizzabile la connessione ssh tramite terminalr xD
<DoctorD90> Qst è il problema xD
<nannes> Macchè
<DoctorD90> Dai vedi prima roberto ke.poverino sta qui da prima
<DoctorD90> Un nabbo alla volta xD
<RobertoRco> non so perche ma ora sta a scarica... ho solo ricopiato
<RobertoRco> aspetto
<RobertoRco> ...
<nannes> Calma, quello è per tenere solo sftp... ma ovviamente anche la porta 22 di ssh può essere aperta, mettendo il normale servizio in ascolto, per avere anche la shell
<nannes> RobertoRco: Avevi copiato male!
<DoctorD90> Nannes, io ho aggiunto: match group users
<DoctorD90> Chrootdirectory %h
<DoctorD90> X11...no
<DoctorD90> Tcp....no
<DoctorD90> Ed un altro...
<DoctorD90> E tutti gli account (tutti nel gruppo users) (tranne root)
<DoctorD90> Nn si collegavano più
<DoctorD90> O meglio, collegati, password....autokickati...la connessione è.stata interrotta tipo :(
<DoctorD90> Qst m è accaduto da oggi
<DoctorD90> Ecco xke sto qui xD
<DoctorD90> X capire come far andare ssh e sftp assieme, puntando però l'sftp alla home dell'user
<RobertoRco> nannes : Si sono verificati degli errori nell'elaborazione:  linux-headers-3.4.0-030400-generic-pae
<nannes> RobertoRco: Incolla tutto nel pastebin
<nannes> uffffffffffffff che rottura che siete XD
<DoctorD90> XD
<DoctorD90> Posso suggerire d aggiungere ad ogni comando | pastebinit ? O no?
<nannes> DoctorD90: pensa al tuo problema! XD  Guarda che abilitare sftp non comporta la disattivazione di ssh (shell)
<nannes> come diavolo lo avresti abilitato?
<nannes> guarda non ho introiti quindi non mi viene tanta voglia di spolparmi per il tuo ssh xP
<DoctorD90> Ma nm m kiedere xD manco io me lo spiego xD al mio paese esistono settings global e settings precisi...io ho lasciato invariati i globali, ho aggiunto la limitazione di solo chrootdirectory x il gruppo users....e nn.s connette più xD
<DoctorD90> XD alol xD
<DoctorD90> Dai, allora te ne kiedo un altra xD
<DoctorD90> Vediamo se qst la sai xD
<DoctorD90> Facile facile xD
<nannes> vabè, come per magia è sepolto, allo stesso modo risorgerà!
<nannes> Io so tutto lol
<DoctorD90> Aggiungere la cartella public_html xD
<DoctorD90> E nn dire mkdir xD
<nannes> E' che non ho voglia di sclerare per qualcuno che non avendo voglia lascia a me il suo compito, per di più gratis! XD
<DoctorD90> Ke rotolo dal letto xD
<DoctorD90> Nono xD ke.cs xD
<DoctorD90> Io ho cercato tutto oggi
<DoctorD90> Ma trovo sempre le stesse
<DoctorD90> X giunta da cell è rognoso xD
<DoctorD90> Nn ho scaricato nulla xD anzi le.ho provate tutte penso xD
<DoctorD90> Dai vado sul facile >,>
<nannes> Beh sbattici un po' la testa, che non mi sembra nulla di difficile. Ora non ho voglia (soprattutto gratis) :P
<DoctorD90> Aggiungere la cartella public_html
<nannes> Se paghi, magari ne parliamo :)
<DoctorD90> XD
<DoctorD90> Ma come xD
<DoctorD90> Nn è.free.sto canale? XD
 * DoctorD90 parta al volo...chissà la bolletta x essere stato qui già quanto sarà xD
<nannes> ah certo, infatti ti contatterei in PV XD
<DoctorD90> Nn t ho contattato in pv xD
<RobertoRco> come si a incollare su PB ?
<DoctorD90> No ja xD parla semplice xD dp na giornata delle mie sto fuso mo xD
<DoctorD90> M mangio la coda sulle stesse cose...e trovata la soluzione ad una,se ne si crea una nuova xD
#ubuntu-it 2012-09-14
<DocD90> Uff
<DocD90> Dicevate?
<DocD90> Nannes, vado a dormire Z.Z ...quindi sai o hai una buona guida se cm settare la cartella public_html?
<DocD90> E x buona intendo xnabbi
<RobertoRco> nannes non so copiare su pasten...
<alkmist> ciao c'è qualcuno che fa assistenza?
<DocD90> X?
<DocD90> Alkmist assistenza x?
<alkmist> il mio problema è che ho messo kubuntu  a una amica
<alkmist> e al cambio password non accedeva più
<DocD90> Quindi?
<DocD90> Nn accede più al suo account?
<alkmist> allora dopo una mega smanettata sono riuscito a montare root e metterla riscrivibile per poter usare passwd da root
<DocD90> Bravo
<alkmist> ho cambiato password di root e dell'utente per la mia amica
<alkmist> ma con root accede anche graficamente ma con l'utente della mia amica no
<alkmist> mi rimanda alla pagina di login -.-
<DocD90> .....
<DocD90> Strano
<alkmist> ho modificato /shadow ho tolto la stringa di password e non la chiede più per l'utente
<alkmist> e mi rimanda comunque la pagina di login -.-
<DocD90> XD
<DocD90> Ma deletare, addare d nuovo l'utente?
<alkmist> ho tipo fatto 1000 modifiche a kde per rederlo figo apposta per utente windows
<DocD90> No?
<DocD90> XD
<alkmist> quello che mi sbatte -.- compiz modifiche ai temi 2 barre aplicazioni che fa 3 cose quando sposti il cursore ai lati schermo
<alkmist> insomma gigantesco sbatti
<DocD90> Ma xke kubuntu? Nn era meglio ubuntu direttamente x ex winzoz user?
<DocD90> ....
<DocD90> Cerca su internet
<DocD90> C'è scritto
<alkmist> mi sembrava il mio simile a windows
<alkmist> e visto che ha un mega portatile lo regge alla grande
<alkmist> andava con 3 video in full a tutto schermo e con compiz che gira XD
<DocD90> Cm salvare impostazioni grafiche kubungu
<DocD90> ......
<DocD90> Ma mettile ubuntu >,>
<DocD90> Vive felice!
<DocD90> Io ho ubuntu e xubuntu
<alkmist> ho comunque diviso in l hd in opt root e home
<alkmist> ma avevo criptala home che 00
<DocD90> Ke hai fatto? :/
<DocD90> Nn ho capito
<alkmist> criptato la
<RobertoRco> nannes : credo lo abbia installato ora ... come era il comando per vede la versione ?
<DocD90> Uname -a
<DocD90> Lsb_release -a
<alkmist> tipo non so metteva il mouse e gli faceva vedere tutto quello che aveva aperto e poi cliccava su
<DocD90> tutto miniscolo...
<alkmist> quello che voleva più facile di così ...
<DocD90> .....bha
<DocD90> Io preferisco ubuntu>,>
<DocD90> X sfizio lo proverò
<DocD90> Cmq
<alkmist> al dire il vero glielo messe tutte gnome lxde xubuntu
<alkmist> il problema è quel maledetto utente
<DocD90> Cerca su google cm salvare le impostazioni
<DocD90> ......sei fuori xD
<DocD90> Ne bastava una xD
<DocD90> Cerca si google cm salvare le impostazioni
<DocD90> E poi le rimetti
<DocD90> Su un nuovo utente
<DocD90> Io,vado...notte e tutti
<DocD90> Nannes mandami il conto xD c'è mastercard x tutto il resto xD notte bello e.grz ^^
<DocD90> A dmn,penso xD
<RobertoRco> nannes : ho installato il primo pacchetto ma il secondo mi dice ( dipendenza non soddisfatta ) cmq mi segna il 3.4 ora
<RobertoRco> nannes : ci sei ancora ?
<nannes> alkmist: Semplicemente, salva tutti i dati della home in un posto. Poi cancella l'utente e creane uno nuovo (con lo stesso nome di prima), poi ricopia i dati nella home
<nannes> Rimarranno tutte le impostazioni di kde
<nannes> e tutto il resto
<nannes> RobertoRco: Quale dipendenza vuole?
<alkmist> è ci sto provando a fare un nuovo utente ma sotto root crasha impostazioni utenti
<alkmist> qualsiasi interfaccia uso
<alkmist> provo da terminale rispolvero i comandi su google
<nannes> alkmist: Usa il terminale
<nannes> sì
<nannes> alkmist: Crasha perchè hai pacioccato il shadow a mano .. sicuramente ubuntu tiene le info anche da un'altra parte , e confrontandole non trova riscontro, quindi ti crasha
<nannes> RobertoRco: Hai detto che adesso scrivi dalla 3.4?
<RobertoRco> si
<alkmist> ah bello tosto allora da fregare
<alkmist> per copiare la home copio tutte le cartelle o l'intera partizione?
<nannes> RobertoRco: Sicuro? Hai fatto un test della sospensione?
<alkmist> ho suddiviso l'hd in home opt root
<nannes> alkmist: Non so dove tu ce l'abbia, ma devi semplicemente copiare la home dell'utente completa di tutte le sottocartelle
<RobertoRco> nannes : ho mandato il comando e mi fa vede la 3.4 , ho mandato la sospensione ( ora si spegne solo lo schermo , il pc resta acceso e si blocca...)
<alkmist> anche da root non mi mostra la home è criptata
<alkmist> che comando do per vederla la password me la ricordo del passphrase?
<alkmist> la password me la ricordo ma non il comando per montarla
<alkmist> intanto googlo
<nannes> RobertoRco: Ma nooo è impossibile dai!
<nannes> Dicono tutti che con la 3.4 andava tutto a gonfie vele
<nannes> RobertoRco:  uname -a | pastebinit
<RobertoRco> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1203816/
<RobertoRco> forse perche non istalla il secondo pacchetto ?
<nannes> alkmist: sudo ecryptfs-recover-private
<nannes> RobertoRco: Beh se non ti svegli, è mezz'ora che ti chiedo QUALE dipendenza gli manca (te lo dice lui)
<RobertoRco> non lo dice ... mi dice di vedere un file per le info ma sto file non c'é...
<alkmist> ok fatto dice che sta cercando una cartella private criptata
<nannes> RobertoRco: Lancialo da terminale come ti ho detto.. sudo dpkg -i linux-*3.4.0*.deb
<nannes> (dopo il wget)
<RobertoRco> cose il wget ?
<nannes> dio santo -.-
<nannes> scusa, io devo andare a dormire
<RobertoRco> grazi@grazi-AMILO-Pa-2510:~$ sudo dpkg -i linux-*3.4.0*.debdpkg: errore nell'elaborare linux-*3.4.0*.deb (--install):  impossibile accedere all'archivio: File o directory non esistente Si sono verificati degli errori nell'elaborazione:  linux-*3.4.0*.deb
<alkmist> wget nomepachetto_che_ti_ha_detto
<alkmist> sul terminale
<alkmist> wget indirizo/web/nomepachetto
<nannes> wget http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.4-precise/linux-headers-3.4.0-030400-generic-pae_3.4.0-030400.201205210521_i386.deb && sudo dpkg -i linux-*3.4.0*.deb
<alkmist> niente non mi monta dice che la passphrase è sbagliata invece me la ricordo da dio
<alkmist> fa ve rinstallo e amen
<alkmist> va bhe
<nannes> lol
<nannes> alkmist: Occhio al caps lock
<RobertoRco> Il pacchetto linux-headers-3.4.0-030400 non è installato. dpkg: errore nell'elaborare linux-headers-3.4.0-030400-generic-pae (--install):  problemi con le dipendenze - lasciato non configurato Si sono verificati degli errori nell'elaborazione:  linux-headers-3.4.0-030400-generic-pae
<nannes> Guarda che se dice che è sbagliata, è sbagliata
<alkmist> allora non so ho provato una ventina di volte
<alkmist> con 3 password tutte attacchate che uso sempre
<alkmist> avrò sbagliato a scriverla visto che non chiede la verifica e in mezzo ci sono nomiletteree simboli
<alkmist> va bhe almeno ho imprato una cosa nuova mettere una password al grub se no uno bene informato può fare quel che vuole con root
<nannes> leggiti sti due pezzettini https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory#Recovering_Your_Data_Automatically
<nannes> alkmist: no, se metti la password all'utente root eviti di metterla al grub :P
<alkmist> ma io non la sapevo quella root
<alkmist> e ho avuto accesso lo stesso
<nannes> Di default infatti non è abilitato.
<nannes> E con il recovery mode entri liscio come l'olio
<nannes> Per questo devi mettergli la password
<alkmist> bhe tanto liscio insomma....
<alkmist> ho dovuto capire che dovevo montare /root in scrittura
<alkmist> se no ciccia passwd root
<nannes> RobertoRco: Se invece scrivi  nautilus ./
<nannes> RobertoRco: e fai partire l'installazione con doppio click sul file linux-eccetera, ti dice QUALE dipendenza manca?
<nannes> cacchio son fuso
<RobertoRco> no
<alkmist> farò una pova a vedere se metto root riesco a fare la stessa procedura se no tanto meglio
<RobertoRco> mi dice solo che manca
<alkmist> senza metterla al grub
<nannes> alkmist: Macchè.. solo il fatto che hai montato vuol dire che eri già root :P
<RobertoRco> apri sto file per info ... ma il file non esiste
<RobertoRco> file:///usr/share/doc/linux-image-3.4.0-030400-generic-pae/changelog.Debian.old.gz
<RobertoRco> SE é questo non ho idea di come si apre
<nannes> lol
<alkmist> si ho fatto recovery mode e poi qualcosa tipo shell root
<nannes> alkmist: appunto. sei entrato liscio.
<nannes> e non deve succedere.
<alkmist> e poi ho montato
<alkmist> ah giusto
<alkmist> se no mi cacciava la password
<nannes> :)
<nannes> RobertoRco: quello è solo il changelog non serve a nulla :/
<alkmist> va bhe almeno questo ci metto a regola poco a mettere su tutto da capo
<RobertoRco> nannes se istallo questa ? v3.4-rc7-precise
<alkmist> a lavoro che mi sta venendo un ictus con bacula
<alkmist> ormai sono della idea che dovrò sequestrare un tecnico di bacula XD
<nannes> RobertoRco: NO
<nannes> RobertoRco: Una soluzione sarebbe avanzare ancora alla 3.5 stabile
<RobertoRco> nannes : OK :O proviamo ?
<RobertoRco> poi a nanna ?
<nannes> RobertoRco: però lo faccio io.. fammi entrare con teamviewer
<RobertoRco> mi si é aperto il gestore aggiornamenti con un divieto rosso e mi chede di fare degliaggionamenti parziali
<nannes> RobertoRco: e provali sù corri
<RobertoRco> ok
<nannes> alkmist: aahahahahah
<alkmist> team la soluzione a tutti i mali anche windozz :)
<RobertoRco> dice che sta a rimuovere 3.4
<RobertoRco> completato avanzamento di versione
<RobertoRco> mah ( rimuovi , avanza ) lo sa solo lui...
<RobertoRco> cosa consigli ora ?
<nannes> RobertoRco: riavvia. in fretta
<RobertoRco> volo
<RobertoRco_> nannes : non ho parole
<RobertoRco_> :D
<nannes> EEEEEEEEEHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
<nannes> VAIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII
<FloodBotIt1> nannes: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<alkmist> ahahahaha
<nannes> MISERIA QUANTO C'È VOLUTO
<nannes> MADONNA
<RobertoRco_> ahahahahahah
<nannes> solo per aggiornare un kernel, ore e ore di strazio
<nannes> lol
<RobertoRco_> senti ma che fai nella vita il tecnico ubuntu ?
<alkmist> chi nannese?
<RobertoRco> grande NANNES
<nannes> RobertoRco: No, faccio il tecnico solo per hobby da quando ero piccolo (spesso la gente non mi credeva lol)
<RobertoRco> ti sembrera na ca####a ma pure io ... pero non avevo mai usato ubuntu fino a 3 giorni fa
<nannes> Capisssssshco :D
<RobertoRco> grazie di non avermimandato a quel paese
<alkmist> io sono passato con vista
<nannes> lol
<RobertoRco> almeno non in chat :D
<alkmist> che mi aveva abbastanza deluso e non voluto retrocedere a xp
<nannes> RobertoRco: posso dirti di usare ubuntu come ponte, poi passa ad altro se vuoi addentrarti meglio in sistemi linux
<RobertoRco> io e proprio da vista che sto fuggendo
<RobertoRco> cosa consigli ?
<nannes> RobertoRco: Mah per ora ubuntu .. poi il tempo te lo dirà da solo ;)
<alkmist> io contetissimo di ubuntu
<RobertoRco> mi aveva sempre attratto ma non avevo tempo ... colpa dell'uni
<alkmist> e quando mi hanno preso a lavoro e mi sono ritrovato windows ci ho messo subito ubuntu con virtualbox
<nannes> eheh
<nannes> dai io devo andare.. non intasatemi il canale di supporto con chiacchiere XD  entrate su  #ubuntu-it-chat
<nannes> ciauu
<alkmist> bhe tanto anche io vado domani alle 9 attacco a lavoro
<RobertoRco> ok ciao grazie
<alkmist> e son a...zz..
<nannes> ggiàà
<alkmist> BACULA
<nannes> lol
<alkmist> nooooooooooooooooooooo
<alkmist> più bug di programmi da risolvere
<alkmist> evvai
<alkmist> notte e grazie di tutto sempre ottimo i volontari :)
<RobertoRco> nannes : notte a tutti e grazie ancora ... appena ti ripesco ti scoccio con nuove sfide
<nannes> se se.. non so se mi trovi.. o se potrò aiutare!! vengo a periodi, e fra un po' esco per un bel pezzo
<RobertoRco> nimero di cell ?
<nannes> troverai qualche altro povero diavolo
<RobertoRco> :D
<nannes> dai vado, ciauz
<RobertoRco> ciao
<alkmist> notte vado anche io che mi addormento sul pc
<Cristian> giorno
<lucilla87> BUON  GIORNO  A TUTTI
<lucilla87> CASPITA  SON  DA  SOLA?
<lucilla87> DAVIDE?
<lucilla87> ciao  cristian
<lucilla87> ma  dormite  tutti?
<Cristian> !chat
<lucilla87> posso  chiedere  qualkosa  e  siete  tutti  come  me?
<Cristian> chiedi
<lucilla87> com e mai  in  alcuni  sistemi   di  ubuntu  si  fa  differenzazione   tra   sistema  classico  e  modalita  sicura?  cos a  significa???
<Cristian> modalita per recupero sistea se non ricordo male
<glpiana> ola
<Cristian> a dirla volgarmente come la modalita di ripristino di windows
<Cristian> ecco meglio di lui
<Cristian> non c'e lucilla87
<Cristian> chiedi a glpiana
<lucilla87> no   ti  da  questa  opzion e penso  sia  il 11.04  prima  di  inserire  la  password
<lucilla87> glpiana?
<lucilla87> com e mai   in   alcuni   SISTEMI   di   ubuntu   SI   fa   differenzazione   tradi   Sistema   classico   e   modalita   Sicura?   cos a   significa???
<lucilla87> non   ti   da   This   e opzion Penso   SIA   il 11,04   prima   di   inserire   la   password
<lucilla87> GLPIANA  OFFRO  CAFFE'...VIRTUALE
<glpiana> lucilla87, dove si fa sta differenziazione?
<lucilla87> 11.04  TRA  INSERIMENTO NIKNAME E PASSWORD
<glpiana> !maiuscolo | lucilla87
<glpiana> non c'è ubot, vabbè
<lucilla87> SCRIVO  MINUSCOLO?
<lucilla87>  
<glpiana> lucilla87, non scrivere in maiuscolo per cortesia. equivale ad urlare
<lucilla87> ok
<lucilla87> a  scusami
<glpiana> lucilla87, io non ricordo la presenza della cosa di cui parli. hai modo di fare una foto alla schermata per mostrarcela?
<lucilla87> ora  no
<lucilla87> m a la  domanda  era  siccome  uso  l'home banking: perche  ci  sono  sistemi  di  ubuntu  piu'  o  meno  sicuri?
<glpiana> lucilla87, ma non è che ti riferisci a "modalità grafica sicura"?
<lucilla87> a  puo'  esser e ma  non  dic e  " grafica"
<glpiana> lucilla87, non esistono modalità sicure o insicure per altro se non per la grafica. e significa solo che vengono usati driver di base senza effetti video in modo da evitare crash dell'interfaccia
<lucilla87> quindi  non  c'e'  differenza  tra  sistemi  ubuntu  pe r la  sicurezza   del  resto  uso  solo  x  home  banking
<glpiana> lucilla87, la differenza sta eventualmente nella versione del browser installata
<lucilla87> 500  M  di  ram  mi  consigli  lubuntu  12.04?
<lucilla87> fire  fox  va  bene?
<glpiana> lucilla87, lubuntu o al massimo xubuntu. firefox sulla 12.04 viene aggiornato quindi direi che va bene
<lucilla87> grazie  sei  stato  molto  esaustivo  e  gentile
<glpiana> lucilla87, per il resto che io sappia, per quanto riguarda l'home banking, la protezione la deve dare anche il sistema usato dalla tua banca
<lucilla87> pensavo  che   usando  esclusivament e ubuntu  ero  piu'  sicura  che  con win
<lucilla87> window
<glpiana> quello è probabile
<lucilla87> molte  volte  gli  aggiornamenti  non  vengono  istallati  completamente è  un  problema  del  pc  ho  del  sistema  operativo?
<glpiana> lucilla87, intendi che ti dice che alcuni aggironaenti non possono essere fatti o che si blocca l'installazione?
<lucilla87> si
<glpiana> lucilla87, sì a quale delle due opzioni?
<lucilla87> which??
<glpiana> lucilla87, non possono essere fatti O si blocca l'installazione
<lucilla87> dice  che  alcuni  non  possono e ssere   istallati  e  a  volte   si  blocca
<glpiana> lucilla87, il fatto che alcuni non possano essere installati è normale e di solito si sblocca coi successivi aggiornamenti. per i blocchi invece, quando si verifica il problema prendi nota degli errori e sottoponiceli
<Dig> !image
<glpiana> Dig, non c'è ubot. http://www.google.it/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&ved=0CCMQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fimagebin.org%2F&ei=y9NSULjyGKvZ4QSynICgAQ&usg=AFQjCNG1yIrd1CWHJx8tiZR2OM6sCr5nzQ
<glpiana> -.-
<glpiana> Dig, http://imagebin.org/
<Dig> glpiana, GRAZIE
<Dig> salve, stamane gli aggiornamenti mi sono stati proposti con quest'avviso http://imagebin.org/228393
<Dig> L'unico programma non di ubuntu sul mio pc è team viwer
<glpiana> Dig, esegui l'avanzamento parziale oppure chiudi tutto e apri un terminale
<Dig> glpiana, potremmo controllare i sorgenti software prima di farlo?
<glpiana> Dig, non serve. se vuoi vediamo da terminale perchè java sta bloccando gli aggironamenti
<Dig> glpiana, ok. vediamolo grazie
<glpiana> Dig, scrivi: sudo apt-get upgrade      e non confermare l'installazione. copiami tutto su pastebin
<glpiana> Dig, http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<Dig> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1204211/
<glpiana> Dig, dai n per fermare l'operazione e scrivi: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade           non confermare e copia su pastebin
<Dig> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1204217/
<glpiana> Dig, conferma l'operazione. ti leva icedtea-7-jre-cacao ma credo che la cosa non ti comporterà problemi
<Dig> glpiana, Tutto qui?
<glpiana> Dig, già
<Dig> glpiana, ok, grazie mille. Non installo mai applicazioni non supportate, ma quando lo faccio mi viene il terrore
<glpiana> :)
<Cristian> glpiana, qualche consiglio per gestire ventole
<Cristian> ^
<glpiana> Cristian, no
<Dig> grazie ancora, e a presto! :)
<spikey> ciao
<spikey> ho una domandina: in pratica ho una scheda firewire su bus usb, perche' il kernel di ubuntu continua a vedere la scheda anche se la rimuovo fisicamente?
<glpiana> spikey, avvia il pc, attacca la scheda, stacca la scheda e scrivi in un terminale: dmesg | tail
<glpiana> !paste | spikey
<ubot-it> spikey: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<spikey> glpiana: e' quello che ho fatto pero' a quanto pare se inserisco e poi rimuovo, il kernel non si accorge della rimozione
<Hysterical> Salve volevo avere delle informazioni sul progetto Alsa-TRay se qualcuno lo ha gia intallato e se funziona
<glpiana> Hysterical, non mi pare c'entri con questo canale
<glpiana> !chat | Hysterical
<ubot-it> Hysterical: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Hysterical> scusate
<Pako511> ciao a tutti
<Pako511> c'è nessuno?
<Pako511> ....:(
<glpiana> !nessuno | Pako511
<ubot-it> Pako511: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<Pako511> ok... allora ho installato ubuntu 12.04 LTS (lo avevo già installato in passato ma non avevo avuto nessun problema) adesso invece se entro con Ubuntu 3D dalla schermata di login vedo solo lo sfondo e il mouse, se invece entro con Ubuntu 2D vedo tutto normalmente. l'errore che mi appare e che mi è apparso durante l'installazione è do_IRQ: 0.131 ....vector una cosa del genere non so cosa fare :(
<glpiana> Pako511, hai aggiornato il sistema dopo l'installazione?
<Pako511> si
<Pako511> ho pensato magari sarà la scheda video
<Pako511> ma
<glpiana> Pako511, che scheda video hai? ( nel temrinale: lspci | grep -i vga )
<Pako511> nn riesco a trovare nulla sul web :(
<Pako511> io ho una EAX300SE della asus ho scritto sul terminale e qst è il risultato "Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RV370 5B60 [Radeon X300 (PCIE)]"
<glpiana> Pako511, ora scrivi: uname -a
<Pako511> ecco il risultato "Linux ******** 3.2.0-23-generic-pae #36-Ubuntu SMP Tue Apr 10 22:19:09 UTC 2012 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux"
<glpiana> Pako511, scrivi: sudo apt-get update
<glpiana> Pako511, dimmi quando termina e copia tutto quello che esce su pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | Pako511
<ubot-it> Pako511: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Pako511> fatto
<glpiana> Pako511, copia l'indirizzo della pagina qui in modo tale che possiamo visualizzarla
<Pako511> che devo fare cn pastebin? (scusa la mia ignoranza) ^^
<Pako511> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1204377/
<glpiana> leggi sopra, è tutto spiegato precisamente
<glpiana> Pako511, oki, ora scrivi: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Pako511> glpiana dopo che ha finito cosa devo fare?
<glpiana> Pako511, devi riavviare il pc. dopo il riavvio se tutto è a posto, bene così, se no torni qui e vediamo
<Pako511> ah ok grazie mille speriamo che si risolva :)
<glpiana> :)
<DoctorD90> Buon giorno :)
<DoctorD90> nannes, hai3 minuti x un consiglio?
<DoctorD90> Bon, io lo scrivo, se qualcuno sa la risposta ben venga :)     vorrei limitare l'utilizzo di ram, spazio totale della propria home, e numero di processi...ho scoperto che posso farlo tramite il file /etc/security/limits.conf solo che non so quale sia il parametrot giusto x indicare la dimensione totale della home, e vorrei un consiglio su quanta ram dare ad ogni utente..grz
<DoctorD90> Ho 128 mb d ram in tutto xP
<nannes> DoctorD90: Per lo spazio di ogni utente, cerca "quote", nei server viene usato quello. Per gli altri.. si devi usare il limits.conf (PAM)! E fattela 'na ricerca su google brutta volpe! :P
<DoctorD90> No nannes l'ho fatta
<nannes> se se
<DoctorD90> Ho anche trovato sugoogle books la pagina sul limit
<DoctorD90> Solo che essendo novizio a ubuntu
<DoctorD90> Nn so la differenza tra core space
<DoctorD90> E le altre
<DoctorD90> Ed infatti ho scritto qual'e il file xD
<nannes> DoctorD90: Secondo me hai bisogno di una bella guida ad ubuntu server, viste le domande che fai ultimamente :P
<nannes> http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/
<DoctorD90> Guarda xD ...solo che dal file nn capisco...se apri il file/etc/security/limits.conf c'è, una bella spiegazione, mann capisco quale sia quello x l'home
<DoctorD90> XD
<DoctorD90> Xke tu la trovi e quando la cerco io trovo solo guide scritte e copiate tra i vari forum ?? XD grz!
<nannes> DoctorD90: Non hai ascoltato. Rileggi da capo i miei messaggi
<DoctorD90> Sisi, capito, solo PRIMA pensavo che fosse possibile tramite il file :)
<DoctorD90> ^^
<nannes> DoctorD90: http://www.lmgtfy.com/?q=disk+quota+ubuntu
<nannes> http://www.lmgtfy.com/?q=ubuntu+server+guide
<DoctorD90> XD ma lol xD
<DoctorD90> Ora che m hai detto quote lo stavo cercando xD
<DoctorD90> X il secondo xò m capitano sempre le guide pezzotte >,>
<DoctorD90> X il fatto dell'sftp cmq se cerchi, molti titolu mettono che sftp only , no ssh
<Pako511> glpiana, ho riavviato ma sempre lo stesso problema :( uffa ....se premo Ctrl + Alt + F1 mi appare qst (che poi è l'errore di cui ti parlavo) do_IRQ: 0.131 no irq handler for vector(-1)
<DoctorD90> Infatti mo vedo se trovo chi mi ha suggerito di usare openssh che diceva che era banale da settare, magari sa cm eludere il problema
<glpiana> Pako511, nel terminale scrivi: uname -a
<Pako511> ecco : "Linux *******  3.2.0-30-generic-pae #48-Ubuntu SMP Fri Aug 24 17:14:09 UTC 2012 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux" ma cosa può essere? :( ho googlato cercando qst errore ma nulla. cm scheda madre ho una P5VD2-X può entrarci qualcosa?
<DoctorD90> nannes, sulla shell che usavo prima, c'era il comando 'party' che permetteva d entrare in una sottospecie d chat nel server...tutto tramite sempre terminale...questo jabber2 fa questo?
<glpiana> Pako511, credo di avere trovato qualcosa al riguardo. dimmi però se hai installato driver per la scheda video
<Pako511> io ho cercato i driver anke sul siyo ufficiale della asus ma nn trovo nulla per linux
<Pako511> sito*
<Pako511> potrebbe essere quella?
<glpiana> Pako511, allora scrivi nel terminale: gksu gedit /etc/default/grub
<Pako511> fatto mi si è aperto un file di testo
<glpiana> Pako511, cerca la riga: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
<Pako511> trovata
<glpiana> Pako511, modificala con GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash pci=nomsi,noaer"
<Pako511> e salvo?=
<glpiana> Pako511, sì
<glpiana> Pako511, e chiudi gedit.
<glpiana> Pako511, poi scrivi: cat /etc/default/grub               e copia tutto su pastebin
<Pako511> chiuso
<glpiana> !paste | Pako511
<ubot-it> Pako511: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> così controllo
<Pako511> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1204433/
<glpiana> Pako511, scrivi: sudo update-grub
<Pako511> fatto
<glpiana> Pako511, che ti ha risposto?
<DoctorD90> Odio pingare -.-"
<sage79> ma è vero che con winodws 8 non si potrà piu installare ubuntu?
<glpiana> !chat | sage79
<ubot-it> sage79: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Pako511> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1204438/
<DoctorD90> ????? M giunge nuova....
<Pako511> glpiana, letto?
<glpiana> Pako511, oki, ora prova a riavviare. se dovessi avere problemi di avvio con questa opzione, quando sei al menu di grub, premi il tasto "e", piazzati nella riga con le opzioni che abbiamo modifciato ora e cancella quella che abbiamo aggiunto, poi premi ctrl+x e torna qui
<Pako511> ok
<Pako511_> glpiana, funziona!!!! :) sn entrato cn ubuntu 3D :) e sembra funzionare tutto! :) grazie grazie GRAZIE! :) troppo gentile :) alla fine cos'era il problema?
<glpiana> Pako511_, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1234983.html qui puoi leggere e approfondire
<DoctorD90> ...ubuntu 3D???....cosa è?
<Pako511_> grazie 1000 :)
<glpiana> DoctorD90, unity
<DoctorD90> Ah...m ricordo qlke cs del genere >,> grz
<DicD90> Nannes grz della guida, me la sto spulciando x benino ;) dp ricerco anke quote, grz ^^
<DicD90> Ah, un consiglio su qnr ram dare ad ogni utente? Con 128mb in totale?
<glpiana> DicD90, per cortesia, scrivi bene, non usare abbreviazioni
<DicD90> 8 mb  vanno bene?
<DicD90> Sorry, essendo da cellulare, mi viene per abitudine ^^ ma ci farò attenzione ^^
<glpiana> grazie
<DicD90> Glpiana, secondo te 8mb d ram x utente vanno bn?
<glpiana> DicD90, come parlare al muro vedo -.-
<DicD90> 8mb di ram per utente vanno bene*
<DicD90> Lol, il tempo di riscrivere xP ...
<glpiana> non ne ho idea DicD90
<DicD90> Ok, thx!
<DicD90> ....proverò con 8mb
<DicD90> Grz a tutti ^^ Bye
<RobertoRco> nannes : ciao , brutte notizie ... la sospensione ha funzionato ieri 1 sola volta ora fa di nuovo la stessa cosa ... ( si spegne , quando lo riattivo resta nero e bloccato)
<RobertoRco> qualcuno mi aiuta ?
<RobertoRco> al momento ho la versione kernel 3.4 ... risolvo se aggiorno alla 3.5.3 ?
<TaLaDo> RobertoRco, questo succede a non usare la versione del kernel ufficiale
<RobertoRco> l'ho aggiornata proprio perché lo faceva con quella originale e ho voluto provare ma non é servito ...
<TaLaDo> RobertoRco, evidentemente non dipende dal kernel quindi
<RobertoRco> aggiornando la sospensione ha funzionato ...( anche se solo per una volta )
<RobertoRco> cosa puo essere ?
<RobertoRco> nessuno mi aiuta ?
<glpiana> RobertoRco, scrivi nel terminale: uname -a e controlla di stare usando lo stesso kernel con cui la sospensione aveva funzionato
<glpiana> RobertoRco, per il resto qui non c'è supporto per kernel non ufficiali
<RobertoRco> glpiana : si il kernel é quello su cui ha funzionato... il problema si presentava anche con il kernel originale ...
<glpiana> RobertoRco, la sospensione è sempre stato un problema su linux. se non va, non usarla
<RobertoRco> glpiana : sembra facile a dirsi ...non é piacevole dover ogni volta riaprire 10 pagine web e 5 programi una continuazione ...
<glpiana> RobertoRco, per le pagine web, basta impostare firefox perchè le apra in automatico. per le applicazioni c'è l'avvio automatico
<RobertoRco> glpiana : se ai problemi optiamo per le scorciatoie non facciamo progressi
<glpiana> RobertoRco, purtroppo riguardo alla sospensione io non so aiutarti. noi qui non facciamo progressi, non siamo gli sviluppatori del sistema. ho solo cercato di darti delle alternative
<TaLaDo> RobertoRco, ma a te interessa risolverli o crearteli?
<RobertoRco> TaLaDo : un po entrambe :D
<TaLaDo> RobertoRco, passa in chat (qui non posso dirti altro)
<TaLaDo> RobertoRco, non in privato ma in #ubuntu-it-chat
<RobertoRco> glpiana : ti ringrazio per i consigli , mi sento solo molto motivato ( cocciuto) perché leggo di altri a cui finalmente funziona...
<RobertoRco_> nannes : diiiiimmi tutto
<nannes> RobertoRco_: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<RobertoRco_> Lettura informazioni sullo stato... Fatto 0 aggiornati, 0 installati, 0 da rimuovere e 0 non aggiornati.
<RobertoRco> nannes : ...
<RobertoRco> che faccio vado ?
<nannes> RobertoRco: Yes, prova!
<RobertoRco> vadi fantocci vadi
<RobertoRco_> nannes : niente da fare
<nannes> ufffffffa
<nannes> Vuoi mettere la 3.5 ?
<glpiana> nannes, RobertoRco_ , andate in #ubuntu-it-chat per favore
<RobertoRco_> possiamo fare quello che vuoi al massimo formatto
<nannes> Ok
<nannes> RobertoRco: Vieni in chat sù
<RobertoRco> dammiil link
<glpiana> RobertoRco, #ubuntu-it-chat
<RobertoRco> nannes :
<RobertoRco> sono vivo
<RobertoRco> niente sospensione
<mapreri> 'giorno a tutti :)
<RobertoRco> #ubuntu-it-chat
<glpiana> RobertoRco, #ubuntu-it-chat
<Fetentone> buon giorno guagliù... oggi proprio non so come fare... il mio portatile ha l'ingresso per le schede di memoria ma quando ce la metto non succede nulla
<glpiana> Fetentone, infila una scheda a poi nel terminale scrivi: dmesg | tail
<Fetentone> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1204629/
<glpiana> Fetentone, effettivamente, se l'hai messa ora, non la vede proprio
<cristian_c> Fetentone, è il solito olivetti (poi dicono che i miei pc sono delle ciofeche)
<cristian_c> ?
<Fetentone> sempre Olivetti... ho finito i soldi.. non posso prendere più terminali
<Fetentone> al massimo lo scambio con un vostro DELL
<Fetentone> :)
<felice> ciao a tutti
<Fetentone> beato te
<Fetentone> io sto dispiaciuto
<Fetentone> ma cos'è, basta dire che ho un Olivetti e tutti spariscono: mica ho la peste??!!!
<glpiana> lol
<glpiana> Fetentone, vediamo se il lettore di schede viene visto: digita: lspci        nel terminale e metti su pastebin
<felice> posso fare una domanda tecnica?
<Fetentone> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1204640/
<Fetentone> felice, questo è ilcanale degli infelici
<felice> al grup 1 voce, linux 3.2.0-30 generic pae si avvia, ma lo schermo resta nero,
<felice> al grup 2 voce, linux 3.2.0-30 generic pae(modalita ripristino)
<felice> poi resume ripristina l'avvio normale e parte perfettamente.
<felice> è possibile avviare con lo schermo che si veda ?
<Fetentone> fa la domanda e se qualcuno sa la risposta ti risconde
<FloodBotIt1> felice: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<glpiana> Fetentone, dammi l'output di lsusb su pastebin
<glpiana> felice, quando visualizzi l'elenco delle voci, premi il tasto "e", piazzati in fondo alla riga che termina con quiet splash e aggiungi la parola: nomodeset
<Cristian> olaz
<glpiana> felice, poi premi ctrl+x e vedi se si avvia
<felice> grazie provo subito
<Fetentone> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1204643/
<cristian_c> glpiana, ho scoperto che uno dei motivi all'origine del problema nei lettori, è che l'utente smonta tutta la periferica invece della memoria soltanto :)
<glpiana> cristian_c, ma qui non la vede proprio quando la infila
<glpiana> Fetentone, prova a dare: dmesg | grp -i card
<cristian_c> glpiana, per quel motivo
<glpiana> Fetentone, dimmi se esce qualcosa
<cristian_c> Fetentone, appena avviato il pc, la vede?
<glpiana> cristian_c, indipendentemente da come venga montata dmesg dovrebbe vederla
<felice> non riconosce il comando
<glpiana> felice, sorry, dmesg | grep -i card
<cristian_c> glpiana, tipo: al primo avvio inserisce la sd e vieen montata, poi smonta ma non la sd, tutto il lettore, e quindi reinserendola non succede nulla. A me è successo questo
<felice> glpiana, scrivo tutta la riga?
<cristian_c> *viene
<glpiana> felice, solo:  dmesg | grep -i card
<Fetentone> cristian_, ciao... no, non la vede mai
<glpiana> cristian_c, e come fai a smontare una periferica?
<glpiana> Fetentone, scusa, io mi sto confondendo coi nick
<glpiana> ossignur che sacino :D
<cristian_c> glpiana, tasto destro sull'icona, ci sono due opzioni
<glpiana> Fetentone, scrivi dmesg | grep -i card
<glpiana> felice, scusa ma il comando non era per te
<glpiana> felice, che comando non riconosce?
<felice> nomodeset
<glpiana> felice, in che senso non viene riconosciuto?
<nicotano> salve
<Fetentone> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1204657/
<glpiana> Fetentone, prova dmesg | grep -i sd
<felice> errore unknow nomodeset
<glpiana> felice, ma dove e quando da questo messaggio?
<glpiana> felice, l'hai mica scritto nel temrinale?
<Fetentone> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1204661/
<felice> glpiana,  come ho fatto ctrl+x
<glpiana> felice, ma all'avvio del pc?
<glpiana> Fetentone, niente, non lo vedo sto lettore di schede
<felice> glpiana si
<glpiana> felice, e dove l'hai scritto nomodeset?
<felice> in fondo ho aggiunto
<Fetentone> e come posso installarlo???
<glpiana> Fetentone, in fondo dove di preciso? a che riga?
<glpiana> aaaahhhh
<glpiana> ma tutti con la effe oggi?
<glpiana> lol
<glpiana> felice,  in fondo dove di preciso? a che riga?
<glpiana> felice, senti, collegati qui con il pc in questione
<felice> premendo e, viene una finestra, con 9 righe, l'ultima scritto, initrd /boot/initrd... ecc
<felice> io poi ho ggiunt il tuo comando
<glpiana> felice, no, devi scriverlo in quella che termina con quiet spash, e mi pare inizi con Linux. non ricordo se è la seconda o la terza
<cristian_c> Fetentone, lspci -k
<glpiana> felice, rirpova
<Fetentone> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1204667/
<felice> quiet splash $vt_handoff
<felice> devo sostituire $vt_handoff
<felice> o aggiungo a fianco nomodeset
<cristian_c> glpiana, potrebbe essere questo: 03:00.0 Unassigned class [ff00]: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. Device 5289 (rev 01)
<glpiana> felice, prova proprio a toglierlo $vt_handoff
<glpiana> felice, e avvialo così, solo con quiet splash, vediamo che fa
<cristian_c> Fetentone, lspci -kn
<glpiana> cristian_c, sì, è lui
<glpiana> Fetentone, cristian_c https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/udisks/+bug/971876
<ubot-it> Launchpad bug 971876 in udisks "Realtek Card Reader RTL8411 Device 5289 (PCI 03:00.0) Driver and udisks Rule" [Medium,Fix released]
<cristian_c> ah, è stato risolto
<felice> glpiana, perfetto si è avviato, sostituendo con nomodeset
<cristian_c> Fetentone, guarda il link di launchpad
<felice> ora mi chiedo, ogni volta che avvio, devo fare cosi?
<Fetentone> vado
<glpiana> Fetentone, fai un altro tentativo aggiungendo nomodeset ma lasciando vt_offset
<glpiana> scusa, vt_handoff
<cristian_c> il nuovo driver si chiamerebbe rts_bpp
<cristian_c> per il lettore di schede
<Fetentone> ragazzi, chiedo venia... ma adesso che faccio??? ho aperto la pagina... ma non ci sono files da installare
<Fetentone> lol
<cristian_c> ho inoltre scoperto che l'Olivetti in realtà un laptop Clevo, rimarchiato Olivetti
<cristian_c> che schifo
<cristian_c> *è
<felice> glpiana, lo schermo resta nero, ma lo sento lavorare
<cristian_c> Fetentone, quindi Fetentone, per tutti i tuoi problemi con l'Olivetti, cerca su internet sempre Clevo
<cristian_c> lol
<Fetentone> Clevo è un'altra marca di pc??
<glpiana> felice, aspetta un attimo ancora, se non appare nulla dai ctrl+alt+f1 per passare in console e poi dai ctrl+alt+canc per riavviare
<Fetentone> glpiana... perdonamima io non so che nomodeset e vt_offset che roba sono. HELP!
<cristian_c> Fetentone, il tuo pc è un Clevo, Olivetti è soltanto l'azienda che lo commercializza, cioè telecom
<glpiana> Fetentone, scusami tu, continuo a sbagliare nick -.-
<cristian_c> Fetentone, figuiriamoci se telecom fa qualcosa di suo, fine offtopic
<cristian_c> Fetentone, digita: lsmod
<cristian_c> Fetentone,  e usa pastebin
<felice> glpiana, lo schermo resta nero
<glpiana> felice, pure con ctrl+alt+canc?
<Fetentone> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1204682/
<felice> si, masi riavvia
<glpiana> felice, oki, riavvialo con nomodeset come hai fatto prima quando sei riuscito a farlo partire normalmente
<glpiana> felice, poi vediamo di levare vt_handoff
<cristian_c> Fetentone, dal tuo lsmod, risulta che il driver non è caricato
<Fetentone> cristian non sose ricordi ma quando tolsi win7 e passai ad ubuntu non andavano parecchie cose, scheda video
<cristian_c> Fetentone, sudo updatedb && locate rts
<Fetentone> scheda audio
<Fetentone> scheda wireless
<felice> fattopartito
<Fetentone> e anche la Bluetooth e
<cristian_c> Fetentone, ho controllato e sembra che il video e l'audio vadano, i driver ci sono: i915 e snd-hda-intel
<glpiana> felice, puoi collegarti qui con quello?
<Fetentone> si ma ti ricoedi che proprio mi hai aiutato??
<felice> certo
<Fetentone> all'inizio non andava niente
<glpiana> felice, ti aspetto
<cristian_c> Fetentone, anche il wireless sembra vada bene e l'ethernet: iwlwifi e r8169
<Fetentone> infatti, molto spesso, quando lo metto in stad by e poi lo riavvio
<Fetentone> per far funzionare il wifi devo assolutamente disattivare la scheda con Fn F11 e poi riavviarla con Fn F11
<Fetentone> va perchè va ma non perchè va bene
<Fetentone> :)
<felice1> eccolo
<glpiana> felice1, gksu gedit  /etc/grub.d/10_linux
<cristian_c> Fetentone, il bluetooth invece non risulta neanche esserci
<glpiana> felice1, cerca la riga: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="$GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT \$vt_handoff"
<cristian_c> Fetentone, comunque digita il comando che ti ho indicato
<felice1> glpiana, scusami, ma so appena iniziato, dove lo scrivo ?
<glpiana> felice1, apri un terminale
<cristian_c> Fetentone, e in ogni caso ricorda che il tuo pc è un Clevo in realtà :)
<Fetentone> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1204693/
<glpiana> felice1, yuhuuu
<cristian_c> Fetentone, forse funziona meglio sudo updatedb && locate rts_bpp
<felice1> trovato cambiato riavvio
<glpiana> felice, cosa hai cambiato?
<glpiana> felice, e perchè hai già riavviato?
<glpiana> bisognava fare altro
<felice> sigh asp che arrivo
<felice1> rieccomi
<Fetentone> cristian... quando digito il comando che mi hai dato il terminalemi chiede la Password, io la inserisco e ritorna la stringa iniziale del terminale. ridò il comando e mi dice : rts_bpp comando non trovato
<glpiana> felice, dimmi che modifica hai fatto
<felice1> ho cambiato $vs_etc... con nomideset
<felice1> ops nomodeset
<glpiana> felice1, no, riapri il file, torna su quella riga e modificala in  GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="$GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT"
<felice1> ma non si è avviato. o meglio si avvia ma lo schermo resta nero
<cristian_c> glpiana, come si chiamava la directory di sistema dove si trovano tutti i driver, e che si aggiorna con depmod?
<cristian_c> ah, /lib7modules
<glpiana> felice1, e poi aspetta!
<cristian_c> */lib/modules
<cristian_c> Fetentone, vai in /lib/modules/3.2.0-30-generic/kernel/drivers
<glpiana> cristian_c, lì sotto ce n'è una per ogni kernel installato. ma io non ho visto dove gleilo hai fatto installare
<cristian_c> sempre che quello sia il kernel che stai usando
<cristian_c> glpiana, io non ho fatto installare niente
<glpiana> felice1, dimmi quando hai modificato e salvato il file
<cristian_c> glpiana, volevo solo vedere se ha rts_bpp
<glpiana> cristian_c, e allora cosa pretendi che riesca a trovare con quel locate?
<cristian_c> glpiana, per capire se ce l'ha o meno
<glpiana> cristian_c, fagli dare solo il locate allora
<cristian_c> glpiana, se non ce l'ha la soluzione è semplice, scritta nella pagina launchpad
<Fetentone> bash: /lib/modules/3.2.0-30-generic/kernel/drivers: È una directory
<cristian_c> glipiana, updatedb serve ad aggiornare la ricerca
<Fetentone> cristian_c: questa è stata la risposta del terminale.
<cristian_c> Fetentone, ls /lib/modules/3.2.0-30-generic/kernel/drivers/
<felice> glpiana, salvato
<Fetentone> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1204738/
<glpiana> felice, chiudi gedit e scrivi nel terminale: sudo update-initramfs -u
<glpiana> felice, poi scrivi. sudo update-grub
<glpiana> Fetentone, dopodichè riavvia e vediamo se va.
<glpiana> -.-
<glpiana> felice,  dopodichè riavvia e vediamo se va.
<cristian_c> lol
<glpiana> Fetentone, ho sbagliato ancora, sorry
<Fetentone> no no, glpiana... e qua mica ti possiamo perdonare a vita eterna... tu ci "ingrippi" il cervello :D
<glpiana> lol
<Fetentone> dopo che siamo usciti coi problemi risolti devi farti un altro quarto d'ora di mortificazione solo in Ubuntu Chat... così saremo pari
<felice> glpiana, resta nero il monitor
<glpiana> felice, riavvia, schiaccia "e" e vedi se c'è ancora handoff. se non c'è metti nomodeset. dimmi se va
<glpiana> Fetentone, (stavolta è per te davvero) locate rts_bpp
<cristian_c> Fetentone, asp
<felice> si c'è ancra, l'ho sostituito
<glpiana> felice, allora riapri quel file e fammi vedere come hai modificato la riga
<cristian_c> dovrebbe trovarsi in misc o mmc
<cristian_c> glpiana, pensi che non ci sia proprio nel kernel?
<cristian_c> :)
<glpiana> cristian_c, se locate non lo da non c'è
<Fetentone> glpiana... non esce niente
<glpiana> allora non c'è
<Fetentone> ritorna la stringa iniziale
<cristian_c> glpiana, ho pensato che magari avesse leggermente diverso, magari senza underscore :)
<cristian_c> F!chat | Fetentone
<cristian_c> !chat | Fetentone
<ubot-it> Fetentone: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> passa di là
<cristian_c> oppure in query
<Fetentone> cristian_ c in quale chat devo andare
<glpiana> felice1, copia la riga. io torno tra qualche minuto
<cristian_c> Fetentone, hai visto il link?
<Fetentone> si ci sto, il tuo messaggio lo devo eseguire?
<felice1> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="$GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT \nomodeset"
<cristian_c> Fetentone, hai letto in query?
<mapreri> perchè con la barra? felice1
<Fetentone> query era il tuo messaggio?
<felice1> era scritto cosi,
<felice1> spero...
<cristian_c> Fetentone, guarda i chan aperti nel tuo client
<Matt_91> volevo provare a deframmentare il disco ext4 dove mi gira ubuntu per vedere se si schioda un po. ho letto in rete di e4defrag. qualcuno lo ha provato?
<cristian_c> Matt_91, come fai a pensare che il problema sia la deframmentazione?
<glpiana> felice1, GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="$GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT"
<glpiana> felice1, così devi modificarla
<mapreri> glpiana: ma quella riga non è inutile (non dannosa, semplicemente superflua).. non cambia nulla alla fine.. o mi sbaglio?
<Matt_91> cristian_c: ho ubuntu da 8.04 e lo accendo circa 2 volte al giorno solo io, più mia sorella e i miei genitori, avanzo dalla 8.04
<cristian_c> e quindi?
<e-DIO-t> oh? qualcuno disoccupato in cerca di lavoro come syseng qua'?
<Matt_91> cristian_c: poi avevo converitoto in ext4
<glpiana> Matt_91, quella riga prima metteva il vt_handoff che impedisce la visualizzazione a felice1
<felice1> glpiana, l'avevamo provata, ma il monitor resta nero
<glpiana> !chat | e-DIO-t
<ubot-it> e-DIO-t: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Matt_91> cristian_c: ci saranno un pezzo a setra e un pezzo a sinistra i file
<glpiana> felice1, buono, hai modificato?
<glpiana> mapreri, quello che ho scritto a Matt_91 era per te
<felice1> si asp te, posso riavviare?
<glpiana> secondo me oggi vi siete messi d'accordo per incasinarmi con i nick
<Matt_91> glpiana: ha... ecco xD
<glpiana> felice1, noooo
<felice1> ok asp
<glpiana> felice1, nel terminale scrivi: sudo update-initramfs -u
<glpiana> felice1, dimmi quando hai fatto
<mapreri> glpiana: che c'entro io? non è con cristian_c ?
<glpiana> <mapreri> glpiana: ma quella riga non è inutile (non dannosa, semplicemente superflua).. non cambia nulla alla fine.. o mi sbaglio?
<mapreri> ah, capito glpiana grazie :)
<e-DIO-t> ah merd
<e-DIO-t> scusa glpiana  :P
<glpiana> :)
<felice1> riavvio
<glpiana> felice1, no
<glpiana> ma cazzarola
<felice1> ops scusa,
<glpiana> felice1, scrivi: gksu gedit /etc/default/grub
<glpiana> felice1, di fianco a queit splash, sempre tra le virgolette di queit splash, aggiugni nomodeset
<cristian_c> glpiana, gli ho fatto installare il driver, tranne la parte dell'automount, prima voglio vedere se ora è riconosciuto e il modulo caricato
<glpiana> felice1, poi salva il file e chiudi gedit e poi NON riavviare. dimmi solo che l'hai fatto
<glpiana> cristian_c, oki
<e-DIO-t> demanda: ma che è sta storia che hanno tolto la alternate ?
<glpiana> e-DIO-t, io avevo sentito che toglievano la live. pure l'alternate ora?
<felice1> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash \nomodeset"
<Matt_91> e-DIO-t: sono dei pirla....
<glpiana> felice1, ma perchè improvvisi?
<glpiana> felice1, non devi mettere la \
<glpiana> solo nomodeset
<felice1> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash nomodeset"
<e-DIO-t> eh
<glpiana> felice1, oki, salva e chiudi gedit
<e-DIO-t> cosi' mi dicevano ieri
<glpiana> felice1, ora scrivi: sudo update-grub
<glpiana> e-DIO-t, Matt_91 parliamone in #ubuntu-it-chat please
<felice1> fatto
<glpiana> felice1, ha dato errori?
<felice1> no
<glpiana> felice1, oki, riavvia e speriamo sia la volta buona
<cristian_c> miii ci mette due anni, io devo andare
<felice1> glpiana, perfetto, ora tutto ok grazie
<glpiana> felice1, :)
<cristian_c> lol
<felice1> glpiana, è un po lento ad avviarsi, hai consigli?
<glpiana> felice1, no
<felice1> c'è un comando che mi da hardware non riconosciuto?
<cristian_c> glpiana, 	Kernel driver in use: rts_bpp
<glpiana> cristian_c, lo vede ora?
<cristian_c> quindi l'ha installato, anche se continua a dire 03:00.0 Unassigned class [ff00]: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. Device 5289 (rev 01)
<cristian_c> non so perché unassigned
<cristian_c> comunque...
<glpiana> cristian_c, fagli inserire la scheda e guarda dmesg | tail
<cristian_c> ok
<glpiana> felice1, hai hardware non riconosciuto?
<glpiana> felice1, periferiche che non funzionano o non vengono viste?
<cristian_c> rts_bpp               353165  0
<felice1> non lo so, appena installato ubuntu e vorrei vedere se qualcosa non è riconosciuto
<cristian_c> è presente anche in lsmod, anche se non sembra collegato a nessun modulo
<glpiana> felice1, usa il sistema e ti accorgi se qualcosa non è riconosciuto
<cristian_c> 15:45:08 <Fetentone> funzionaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<cristian_c> non c'era bisgno di fare altro XD
<cristian_c> *bisogno
<glpiana> cristian_c, la presenza in lsmod non è significativa. basta farglielo caricare e lì appare
<glpiana> cristian_c, oki, benone
<cristian_c> tutto è bene quel che finisce bene
<cristian_c> buona giornata :)
<felice1> glpiana, ho provato i test sistema, van tutti bene :) grazie ancora
<Fetentone> arieccomi, chi c'è disponibile per un problema alla scheda integrata Bluetooth su un Olivetti P1500 ops Clevo 1500.. grazie
<glpiana> felice1, bene :)
<Fetentone> praticamente il mio pc non mi riconosce la scheda Bluetooth... pr l'Olivetti la documentazione era solo fuorviante, poi, finalmente un altro utente di questa chet (cristian_c) ha individuato che il mio pc è solo marchiato olivetti ma in realtà è un Cleva.
<Fetentone> come faccio a far funzionare la mia scheda Bluetooth??
<mibofra> ciao, in parole povere , non ti va il bluetooth .
<Fetentone> ciao mibofra..
<Fetentone> si, non lo riconosce...
<Fetentone> ma ci abbiamo provato e riprovato
<Fetentone> adesso però sappiamo che la macchina non è una Olivetti ma una Clevo...
<mibofra> dai "lscpi" , "lspci -k" , "lshw" .
<mibofra> e metti i risultati su ubuntu paste
<mibofra> così mi facci un idea della scheda bluetooth .
<Fetentone> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1204849/
<mibofra> tutto in uno ?
<mibofra> ok ora guardo :D .
<Matt_91> a me mi sa che questo computer non ha bluetooth....
<mibofra> idem XD .
<Fetentone> no... non scherziamo... su Win7 funzionava e alla grande
<mibofra> Fetentone: la scheda bluetooth è interna o usb ?
<Fetentone> interna
<Fetentone> la attivavo con Fn + F12
<mibofra> dai rfkill unblock all
<mibofra> o meglio
<mibofra> sudo rfkill unblock all
<mibofra> e dai anche sudo rfkill list all
<hallino1> Hola!
<mibofra> e posta i risultati al solito su ubuntu pastebin .
<mibofra> Fetentone: mi dai il modello completo del pc ?
<Fetentone> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1204861/
<mibofra> non vede schede bluetooth, mi dai il modello completo del pc ?
<Fetentone> olivetti S1530
<mibofra> grazie
<Fetentone> media.olivetti.com/support/.../BV_OLIBOOK_S1530_IT.pdf
<Fetentone> è il link dove trovi la schedain pdf
<mibofra> ma sicuro che non hai la scheda bluetooth disattivata ?
<Fetentone> no no la attivai anche dal bios.. è proprio che il sistema non la vede
<Fetentone> se digito Fn+F12 non fa niente
<Fetentone> come se non ci fosse
<Fetentone> ecco perchè occorerebbero i drivers che sono quelli di Clevo
<Fetentone> ma quali??? e come faccio a installarli visto che nella sezione download  ci sono solo quelli per Win
<mibofra> Fetentone: se leggo bene, questo pc lo vendono anche con ubuntu, quindi :D .
<mibofra> no niente :D .
<mibofra> ma non segnalano problemi con il wifi
<mibofra> potresti segnalare il tuo problema su https://launchpad.net
<Fetentone> ma il wifi mi va... io adesso sono connesso con il wifi
<Fetentone> è il Bluetooth che non va
<mibofra> volevo dire il bluetooth :D .
<mibofra> potresti segnalare il problema :D .
<Fetentone> vado afarlo... grazie... e speriamo che risolvo
<Fetentone> ciao
<alex87> salve a tutti, mi servirebbe un consiglio.
<mibofra> dica
<mibofra> :D
<pappijo> Salve, sto cercando di installare Ubuntu Server 12.04 su una macchina E4 InfiniNode e l'installer continua a bloccarsi dopo il messaggio "Detecting hardware". Il problema è noto? Qualcosa che posso fare? Grazie per l'aiuto.
<alex87> vorrei passare a ubuntu però non so quale versione scaricarmi!!! cioè qual'è la migliore con meno errori o cose del genere
<mibofra> provale prima di installarle
<mibofra> prova per prime ubuntu e kubuntu
<mibofra> poi le altre :D .
<alex87> di ubuntu però quale versione perche ho letto che la 10.1 è molto buona
<pappijo> alex87: anche 12.04 è abbastanza buona. è la versione stabile attuale
<mibofra> l'ultima ovviamente :D .
<mibofra> la 12.04
<alex87> va bene allora vada con l'ultima
<alex87> grazie
<mapreri> la 10.10 è stata ha detta di molti il migliore rilascio di ubuntu di sempre... peccato che non sia successo con l'lts :(
<pappijo> Nessuno ha esperienza con macchine InfiniNode? Su internet non ho trovato niente
<giovanni_68> Salve a tutti, sto cercando di far partire il dvb ma non si accende... consigli
<mibofra> giovanni_68: che chiavetta dvb-t usi ?
<giovanni_68> Pinnacle 330e
<mibofra> dai dmesg | tail , e posta il risultato su
<mibofra> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<mibofra> con chiavetta inserita .
<doom_> ciao a tutti
<giovanni_68> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1204905/
<giovanni_68> ciao doom_
<mibofra> ora vedo doom_
<mibofra> *giovanni_68
<mibofra> perdon :D .
<doom_> :)
<giovanni_68> la chiavetta è inserita, ma a quanto pare sembra spenta, nemmeno 'lsusb' la rileva
<mibofra> leva e rimetti la pennetta, poi dai nuovamente dmesg | tail
<mibofra> e ri-postalo .
<giovanni_68> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1204929/
<mibofra> non riesce ad usare la porta usb che usi per la chiavetta, provane un'altra .
<giovanni_68> fatto!....idem, rimane spenta.http://paste.ubuntu.com/1204949/
<mibofra> lo attacchi ad un hub ?
<giovanni_68> prima si, un 7 porte al quale sono collegato anche 3HD, adesso l'ho direttamente al notebook
<mibofra> ok
<mibofra> e non va?
<e-DIO-t> c'ho sonno
<e-DIO-t> weong chan
<mibofra> *wrong
<giovanni_68> ha sempre funzionato, ultimamente no, ma riavviavo e tutto andava a posto, da oggi, niente!.
<Fetentone> DD3my... sei impegnato?
<mibofra> hai provato a riavviare con la pennetta inserita ?
<giovanni_68> e' sempre inserita
<DD3my> ciao Fetentone
<jester-> giovanni_68: su winzoz funga? anche le pentente defungono ogni tanot
<jester-> tanto*
<DD3my> dimmi pure
<mibofra> mi sembra un po strano che non vada .
<mibofra> hai fatto aggiornamenti ?
<giovanni_68> jester: non nominare quel nome che mi vengono i nervi a pensare a tutto il tempo che ci ho sprecato sopra!...comunque si'
<jester-> giovanni_68: il fatto sarebbe che bisogna testare se è morta o no
<doom_> su win fuziona su gnulinux no strano
<mibofra> non, non gli prende più su ubuntu
<mibofra> ma hai fatto aggiornamenti ?
<Fetentone> ciao... qualche tempo fa assieme a cristian_c mi aiutaste con un problema al Bluetooth sul mio Olibook S1530, oggi abbiamo scoperto che tutta la documentaione su Ubuntu per l'S1530 è fuorviante perchè l'Olivetti non produce alcun notebook ma è invece un prodotto di Clevo... (di preciso non so quale)
<giovanni_68> confermo che, almeno un'ora fa su quell'altro ... di cui non faccio nemmeno il nome, funzionava regolarmente.
<Fetentone> la scheda Bluetooth che è interna non la vede in nessun modo
<Fetentone> all'inizio era anche disattivata nel bios e dovetti, dopo l'installazione di Ubuntu, riattivarla
<Fetentone> il mio problema e con questa scheda che è interna e che dovrei attivare con Fn + F12
<mibofra> giovanni: hai fatto aggiornamenti ?
<Fetentone> ma che non va.
<mibofra> Fetentone: ma da live va ?
<Fetentone> da live??? scusami sono un principiante
<jester-> si a ventenni dici di essere ancora poppante
<jester-> vent'anni*
<jester-> giovanni_68: mi pare starno stu fatto che è sempre andata a non va piu
<jester-> giovanni_68: hai aggiunto qualche ppa del menta e aggiornato?
<giovanni_68> ...si. aggiornamento quotidiano, e oggi mi ha scaricato un macello di roba....
<giovanni_68> ppa.... adesso guardo
<jester-> giovanni_68: vai nella cronologia di software center e guarda cosa ha messo
<Fetentone> mibofra?
<jester-> anzi se possibile incolla nel pastebin
<mibofra> Fetentone: dal cd di ubuntu senza installare :D .
<Fetentone> non l'ho provato, vuoi che lo faccià??
<mibofra> si
<gemon> ragazzi come faccio ad aggiungere un pacchetto latex su texlive????
<luk_> Salve ragazzi, esiste un testo che spieghi come funziona una distribuzione, com'è fatta?
<mibofra> non c'è ne uno preciso
<luk_> e quali conosci tu?
<mibofra> ma navigando nel web penso che riesci a fartene comunque un idea .
<Fetentone> mibofra... ma devo riavviare o lo faccio dalla sessione corrente'?'
<luk_> Per ora ho trovato appunti d'informatica libera
<doom_> luk te lo stavo per consigliare
<giovanni_68> ...dunque non vedo quello di questa mattina, eppure a scaricato 500Mb di roba, c'e fino a ieri. ma come faccio a postarvelo....(scusate sto prendendo appena adesso confidenza con il sistema)
<luk_> ok allora penso mi orienterò su quello grazie
<mibofra> bootando dal cd di ubuntu Fetentone.
<doom_> luk prova linux: come e perché e piu leggero magari
<mibofra> giovanni: prova ad dare "gksudo jockey-gtk"
<mibofra> ci sono driver da installare ?
<luk_> doom_,  linux cosa?
<doom_> luk linux come e perchè
<luk_> aaaa oK! grazie :D
<luk_> gli do un occhiata
<luk_> doom_,  è troppo leggero, cercavo qualcosa di più approfondito
<luk_> grazie comunque
<doom_> lol
<giovanni_68> fatto...finestra Driver Aggiuntivi... Nessun driver proprietario è in uso su questo sistema... e basta
<Fetentone> mibofra... ho provato in live, non lo vede
<mibofra> allora può essere che non sia proprio vista
<mibofra> segnala sul launchpad
<DD3my> Fetentone, sorry se ti rispondo solamente ora
<DD3my> comunque non saprei come risolvere tale problema
<Fetentone> per segnalare sul launchpad come faccio???
<mibofra> registrati su launchpad.net
<Fetentone> ok... grazie
<mibofra> vai sul pacchetto linux
<mibofra> dai la spiegazione del problema in inglese
<mibofra> qualche ingegnere di canonical verrà sicuramente in aiuto :D .
<Fetentone> con translate ovviamente
<Fetentone> :9
<mibofra> se lo scrivi direttamente tu in inglese sarebbe e
<mibofra> *meglio
<mibofra> non sai cosa potrebbe tradurre translate :D .
<Fetentone> dovranno accontantarsi, non sai cosa potrei scrivere io in Inglese :D
<mibofra> puoi sempre chiedere cosa scrivere discutendone su ubuntu-it-chat
<Valgio63> Salve a tutti di nuovo. Stasera vediamo di risolvere un'altro problema. Ho installato LXDE e MATE sulla 11.10, perchè il mio pc è alquanto "vetusto"! Comunque ho sempre 1G di ram. Però notavo che comunque dopo un po' rallenta , e tanto. Al punto che , quando scarico qualcosa da internet, mi si blocca o zoppicano
<Valgio63> sia il mouse che la tastiera.
<Valgio63> A questo punto ho scoperto che dando un free da terminale, preticamente mi stava usando la swap.
<Valgio63> La cosa peggiora se parto con l'interfaccia Unity, poi termino la sessione ed  entro in mate o LXDE.
<mibofra> scusa , la swap di quanto è ?
<Valgio63> 2.5G
<mibofra> la scheda video come è combinata ?
<Valgio63> a freddo( cioè appena avviato, ho libero 391964 con MATE e Firefox aperto
<Valgio63> La scheda , come penso di aver detto ieri, è una ati-radeon 9250 agp, mi sempbra che abbia 128m ram
<mibofra> ma da live come va ?
<Valgio63> Lentuccio
<mibofra> ma , dai sudo apt-get install -f
<mibofra> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<mibofra> sudo apt-get autoremove
<mibofra> e vedi se dopo un riavvio ti sembra pulito .
<Valgio63> Già fatto!!
<Valgio63> Adesso sono su Mate, addirittura mi lascia le finestre sin sequenza se ne sposto una!
<Valgio63> che ne dici, scheda cotta?
<mibofra> fritta
<Valgio63> Eccoci:((
<mibofra> prova se con xubuntu o lubuntu ti trovi meglio .
<Valgio63> Volendo avrei a disposizione una geforce 5600 sempre con 128M ram. E se provassi con quella? (a parte dover dare nomodeset e xforcevesa all'inizio per installare i drive?
<Valgio63> Ha lavorato praticamente zero.
<raffaele81> problema con chiavetta usb su ubuntu 12.04
<mibofra> Valgio: prova con quella .
<Valgio63> raffaele81: che tipo di problema?
<Valgio63> mibofra: proverocci appena avro tempo, grazie.
<mibofra> prego :D .
<raffaele81> quando vado su proprietà mi esce che lo spazio utilizzato e 0 e quello libero e 0
<mibofra> prova a formattarla e ad usare unebootin per mettere la iso di ubuntu nella pennetta .
<Valgio63> Mi sa tanto che l'hai sfilata in maniera scorretta, il che vuol dire riformattarla d'accapo
<raffaele81>   valgio63: quando vado su proprietà mi esce che lo spazio utilizzato e 0 e quello libero e 0
<raffaele81> valgio63: la pennetta e vuota
<Valgio63> Allora non è stata formattata bene o è cotta
<Valgio63> Prova con Gparted,
<Valgio63> Quant'è la chiavetta?
<raffaele81> valgio63: come si fa la formattazione?
<Valgio63> Mai usato Gparted?
<raffaele81> valgio63: no sono nuovo del mondo ubuntu
<raffaele81> valgio63: la chiavetta e da 4 gb
<Valgio63> Ok aspetta un'attimo.
<mibofra> raffaele: sei su win ?
<raffaele81> mibofra: no su ubuntu
<mibofra> e a che ti serve la chiavetta con ubuntu ?
<raffaele81> mibofra: per portare i file che mi servono su altri computer...
<mibofra> ok
<mibofra> !gparde
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'gparde'
<Valgio63> Eccoti una bellissima guida del Prof. Cantaro  http://www.istitutomajorana.it/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=377&Itemid=33
<mibofra> !gparted
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/PartizionamentoManuale
<mibofra> !gparted | raffaele81
<ubot-it> raffaele81: please see above
<Valgio63> C'è tutto spiegato a modino, con tanto di videoguide!:-D
<Valgio63> Sulla Dash basta cercare gParted e lanciarlo
<Valgio63> La chiavetta già montata
<giovanni_68> Grazie!
<gemon> ragazzi come faccio ad aggiungere un pacchetto latex su texlive????
<raffaele81> valgio63: quindi la pennetta usb la devo partizionare o la devo formattare?
<mibofra> !gparted | raffaele81
<ubot-it> raffaele81: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/PartizionamentoManuale
<Valgio63> Scegli la chiavetta in altro a destra nel selettore dei dischi
<Valgio63> Ambedue, se è superiore a 1G scegli la Fat 32, così la vede anche Windows (spesso al lavoro c'è sto robo)
<Valgio63> Clicca sullo spazio, se esiste già una partizione eliminala, quindi ricrea come primaria Fat32 ed clic in alto sull spunta applica!
<Valgio63> Comunque, se non l'hai mai fatto, guardati la guida di Cantaro, onde evitare di formattare cio che non vuoi!!!
<Valgio63> Gparted è potente e moooolto pericoloso, se non lo si sa usare >:-)
<raffaele81> valgio63: ok ci provo
<Valgio63> Una volta imparato, scopri che programmi coma Prtition Magic ,oltre a costare, sono più lenti e macchinosi di questo.
<Valgio63> Scusa, refuso di tastiera, Prtition Magic:-*
<morgana_> ciao a tutti
<morgana_> c'è qlc che potrebeb aiutarmi?
<Valgio63> Dipende.
<morgana_> da cosa?
<mapreri> da quello che chiedi..
<mibofra> dal problema .
<Valgio63> Da cos'hai di problema , ne so abbastanza ma non tutto!
<mapreri> !qualcono | morgana_
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'qualcono'
<mapreri> !qualcuno | morgana_
<ubot-it> morgana_: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<morgana_> ahh ok
<morgana_> ok ok
<morgana_> allora
<mapreri> che ignorante.. qualcuno con la "o" -.- :)
<morgana_> ho cercato di installare ubuntu da chiavetta
<morgana_> anzi
<morgana_> farlo partire da chiavetta
<morgana_> ma non parte
<Valgio63> In che senso?
<morgana_> il masterizzatore è fuori uso perche' non si chiude il cassettino
<morgana_> quindi non posso fare il cd
<morgana_> ho messo ubuntu su chiavetta
<mapreri> morgana_: vedi il caricamento di ubuntu almeno? oppure parte il solito sistema senza mostrarti nulla?
<morgana_> non mostra nulla
<morgana_> parte windows
<morgana_> come se non riconoscesse la chiavetta
<Valgio63> Come ce lo hai messo su chiavetta?
<mapreri> all'avvio devi scegliere di avviare la chiavetta, l'hai fatto?
<morgana_> con un programma
<morgana_> ho modificato il bios
<morgana_> avevo 3 opzioni
<morgana_> di usb
<mapreri> morgana_: unetbootin?
<morgana_> le ho provate tutte e 3
<morgana_> si esatto quello
<FloodBotIt1> morgana_: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<morgana_> unebooting
<Valgio63> OK, Prova con F8 e scegli la USB
<morgana_> eh non mi da l'opzione
<Valgio63> Che pc é?
<mapreri> Valgio63: non è sempre uguale.. io devo prima premere esc, poi f10..
<morgana_> emm
<Valgio63> Appunto, Che pc è?
<morgana_> boh!!
<morgana_> non so che pc è
<morgana_> :(
<morgana_> so solo che non funziona
<mapreri> io riproverei a rifare la chiavetta, intanto, capita che fallisca. ci hai provato?
<morgana_> e avevo bisogno di qlc di alternativo
<morgana_> eh ho provato
<morgana_> il problema è
<morgana_> che si impalla
<morgana_> su uno delle 3 opzioni usb
<morgana_> potrebbe essere la chavetta lenta?
<Valgio63> All'avvio dovrebbe dirti qualcosa tipo: Esc per entrare nel bios , Fqualcosa  per il menù di boot.
<morgana_> che non riesce a leggere?
<Valgio63> La chiavettta, quando l'hai formattata, lhai flaggata boot, vero?
<morgana_> mmm ho formattato e poi usato quel programma
<morgana_> ma è una chiavetta scarsa e molto lenta
<Valgio63> Scarsa quanto?
<morgana_> tanto mi sa
<morgana_> quando cercavo di registrarci sopra da tv
<morgana_> si impallava
<Valgio63> Meno di 1G c'entra a malapena, a meno che non sia l'ubuntu schio.
<morgana_> ho scaricato la versione dal sito nuova
<morgana_> l'ultima
<Valgio63> Oppure è cotta, una da 4G la trova a 5Euro. da Mediaworld
<morgana_> che voi sapete esiste un modo per far partire ubuntu direttamente da qua?
<morgana_> senza doverlo installare?
<Valgio63> Da qua dove?
<morgana_> da windows direttamente
<Valgio63> C'è Wubi, ti permette di installarlo in Windows.
<mibofra> wubi
<morgana_> come se fosse un programma
<morgana_> e funziona?
<mibofra> ma sempre installare , non partire
<Valgio63> esatto, ma io non l'ho mai fattao.
<morgana_> mmm
<morgana_> rischio qlc a installarlo?
<morgana_> tipo formattazione?
<morgana_> perdita di file di windows?
<Valgio63> Non Lo so, mabofra tu ne sai qualcosa? Vado, devo andare a prendere mia moglie a lavoro. Ciao a tutti.
<morgana_> ok grazie
<mibofra> morgana_: conviene sempre installare ubuntu da cd o usb .
<morgana_> eh lo so
<morgana_> ma non va ne cd ne usb
<morgana_> e il pc ora come ora
<morgana_> è un casino
<mibofra> hai la iso ?
<morgana_> si
<morgana_> ce l'ho
<mibofra> usa unebootin per mettere ubuntu (o meglio l'iso) sulla pennetta :D .
<morgana_> l'ho fatto !!
<mibofra> !unebootin
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'unebootin'
<morgana_> l'ho gia fatto
<mibofra> e il problema dove sta ?
<morgana_> che non legge la chiavetta
<morgana_> non me l'avvia
<morgana_> all'avvio del pc
<mibofra> devi andare al bios
<morgana_> son andata
<morgana_> c'era scritto
<morgana_> usb.fdd
<mibofra> e dirgli di bootare da pennetta come primo dispositivo
<morgana_> usb.zip
<morgana_> usb.cdrom
<FloodBotIt1> morgana_: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<mibofra> e solitamente lo prende come secondo hd
<mibofra> lo devi passare come 1° .
<mibofra> :D .
<mapreri> con quelle voci non prende le chiavette..
<morgana_> eh nel primo drive ho messo queste
<morgana_> ah
<morgana_> e cosa prende la chiavetta?
<mapreri> !invio | morgana_
<ubot-it> morgana_: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<mapreri> eddai..
<emanuele805> scusate
<emanuele805> sono nuovo
<emanuele805> piacere a tutti
<morgana_> scusa...no ho capito :(
<mapreri> !chat | emanuele805
<ubot-it> emanuele805: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<emanuele805> mi dite come entrare nel canale tiscali?
<mibofra> perché non usare un cd ?
<emanuele805> non capisco nulla
<mapreri> mibofra: ha il masterizzatore andato
<mibofra> emanuele805: non è il posto giusto :D .
<morgana_> eh perche' il masterizzatore non va
<mapreri> ...
<mapreri> morgana_: 'spe sto cercando una soluzione..
<morgana_> ma nel bios cosa dovrei mettere?
<morgana_> ok grazie mille
<mibofra> morgana: hai un lettore floppy ?
<mapreri> mibofra: pensi a plop?
<mibofra> maperi: :D .
<morgana_> non ce l'ho
<mibofra> *mapreri
<morgana_> :(
<mibofra> XD
<mibofra> :D idea
<mibofra> vai in edicola
<mibofra> compra una rivista linux che ti da il cd di ubuntu 12.04
<morgana_> ma dove lo metto
<mibofra> lo metti nel lettore e via :D .
<morgana_> che non va il masterizzatore?
<morgana_> non sta chiuso il cassetto
<mibofra> nel lettore cd
<morgana_> ma non sta chiuso
<mibofra> hai solo una unità ottica ?
<morgana_> eh si
<mapreri> morgana_: che win hai?
<morgana_> xp
<mapreri> :\
<mapreri> 'spe continuo a cercare..
<morgana_> grazie
<mapreri> "Avviare BackTrack 4 final, direttamente dall'immagine "bt4-finl.iso" con il "boot loader" (boot.ini) di Windows XP, può essere utile quando il PC ha il Bios che non consente il boot da pendrive USB (flash drive) e non ha un lettorre di DVD o semplicemente perchè lo si vuole utilizzare "live" senza impegnare una chiavetta o un DVD. " direi che fa al caso nostro :D
<mapreri> mibofra: ci stai? :D
<morgana_> emm
<morgana_> me lo traduci
<morgana_> :°D
<mibofra> mapreri: yeah :D .
<mapreri> fino a qualche anno fa era valido... io farei una prova...
<mapreri> lo adatto e comunico i risultati
<morgana_> è uguale a ubuntu back track?
<mibofra> si
<mibofra> ubuntu → backtrack
<mibofra> backtrack dall'ultima versione è derivata da ubuntu :D .
<morgana_> ok come faccio?
<mapreri> si può fare, ma quella guida usa grub4dos un vecchiotto... bisogna sistemarla..
<morgana_> azz
<morgana_> che faccio?
<morgana_> e wubi?
<mapreri> umh... mibofra da quanto è che non aggiornano grub4dos?? nel sito sono anche lì al 2009 ... btw anche se vecchio basta per bootare la iso
<mapreri> morgana_: wubi non pensarlo neanche, ti prego... alla fine da problemi in qualche modo
<morgana_> azz
<mibofra> da un po XD .
<morgana_> eh non so come fare
<emanuele805> salve a tutti se mi leggete
<mapreri> morgana_: allora scarichi grub4dos da qui http://download.gna.org/grub4dos/grub4dos-0.4.4.zip
<morgana_> ok e cosa fa?
<emanuele805> in pratica sono nuovo e vorrei collegarmi alla chat di tiscali
<emanuele805> e non so come fare
<emanuele805> magari qulcuno mi aiuta,ne sarei grato!!!
<morgana_> scaricato
<mapreri> emanuele805: eh, bello, a sapere qual'è il canale, che non è questo. per altro ti invito a entrre in #ubuntu-it-chat
<mapreri> morgana_: quella è un clone di grub, ub boot manager, per windows. si usa il boot manager di windows per bootare quello, che a sua volta viene usato per bootare la iso
<morgana_> maprei non è che poi non si avvia piu' windows e perdo tutto?
<mapreri> morgana_: nope, la cosa non fa casini con i dati delle persone... piuttosto può farlo l'installazione di ubuntu se fatta malamente...
<mapreri> !installazione | morgana_ hai letto questo?
<ubot-it> morgana_ hai letto questo?: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<morgana_> mmmm
<mapreri> l'inglese lascialo anche perdere
<morgana_> vediamo
<mapreri> se si premono robe a caso si fa sempre danni....
<morgana_> ecco...io son terrorizzata da perdere tutto
<morgana_> se no avrei formattato il pc e rimesso windows
<morgana_> ma ho bisogno di utilizzare internet
<morgana_> e non ho modo di formattare ora
<mapreri> tipo: hai effettuato una deframmentazione del fs di windows, visto che devi ridurre la partizione?
<morgana_> no :(
<mapreri> non serve formattare tutto, normalmente.
<mapreri> un backup poi non fa mai male
<morgana_> eh lo so ma non ho spazio per farlo
<mapreri> e la connessione a internet non serve, è solo consigliata, ma non serve
<morgana_> questo pc è virato
<mapreri> virato==?
<morgana_> e il virus mi ha bloccato l'audio
<morgana_> ne ho bisogno...
<mapreri> ah
<morgana_> non posso formattare inq uersti giorni
<morgana_> devo utrilizzare qlc di alternativo
<mapreri> virato==contagiato da un virus.. :)
<morgana_> e per questo ensavo  ad ubuntu
<morgana_> si si
<mapreri> allora va tranquilla. puoi usare ubuntu da live in questo modo, e quindi salvare i file nella partizione di windows :)
<mapreri> (se non mi sbaglio, comunque usare ubuntu in live, sì)
<morgana_> e come faccio ad usarlo?
<mapreri> morgana_: incollare in C:\ (directory root di Windows) il file grldr copiato dalla cartella Grub4Dos;
<mapreri> che hai scaricato appena adesso.
<mapreri> quindi copia in C:\ anche la iso di ubuntu, e rinominala in ubuntu.iso per comodità
<morgana_> è gia nominata così
<mapreri> well
<morgana_> quella di ubuntuè .iso
<morgana_> ma quela directory dov'è?
<mapreri> sì, questo lo immagino, intendo per comodità di togliere, la versione, l'archittetura, ecc dal nome del file
<mapreri> dato che devi riscriverlo..
<mapreri> risorse del computer > disco locale C, se non mi sbaglio si chiama così.. non uso windows da parecchio tempo..
<morgana_> ok quindi credo una cartella su c
<mapreri> nope
<morgana_> dove metto dentro tutto?
<mapreri> morgana_: mettili direttamente nella radice
<morgana_> eh non ho sta radice :(
<mapreri> la radice è dove hai le directory Windows, Programmi, Documents and Settings, ecc :)
<mapreri> morgana_: ↑
<morgana_> mmmm
<morgana_> c:
<morgana_> dentro li ci sta tutto
<mapreri> tutto==?
<morgana_> eh tutte le cartelle
<morgana_> da documents and setting
<morgana_> a windows
<morgana_> a programmi
<morgana_> tutto sotto c:
<FloodBotIt1> morgana_: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<giovanni_68> funzionaaaaa!
<mapreri> sono un'attimo caduto...
<mapreri> mibofra: quand'è uscita?
<mibofra> a che ora ? 19:23
<mapreri> eh, sì, si sa... 5 minuti sono oggettivamente questione di vita o di morte!
<emanuele805> come reimposto i colori
<emanuele805> oddiooooooooo
<nessuno> buonasera
<nessuno> risponde qualcuno ? problemi con l installazione di driver...
<nessuno> plz
<nessuno> hey
<nessuno> emanuele ci 6?
<rebuman> Sera!
<nannes> Sera rebuman
<vito> salve a tutti come posso aggiungere un programma all'avvio di ubuntu?
<nannes> Vito_away: Su "applicazioni d'avvio" hai la possibilità di aggiungere tutte quelle che vuoi
<rebuman> So che questo è un canale riservato a ubuntu e che non è possibile parlare di altre distribuzioni, ma volevo chiedervi solo se secondo voi per un netbook con dual core e 1gb di ram ubuntu 12.04 non sia troppo pesante a livello di grafica e stabilità o se secondo voi esistono altre distro più adatte a un netbook
<dod> rebuman ci gira
<dod> piu' leggeri? xubuntu, lubuntu.
<vito_> ciao, una domanda: ubuntu 12.04 mi chiede di aggiornare Bind,  a cosa serve? devo aggiornarlo?
<DD3my> vito_, se te lo chiede ubuntu si
<DD3my> non preoccuparti
<vito_> ok, grazie
<RobertoRco> #ubuntu-it-chat
<RobertoRco> nannes : !
<|gonzo|> c'è un modo per avere il menu delle applicazioni su unity sempre visibile e non solo quando arrivo sopra con il mouse?
 * nannes suggerirebbe di buttare unity e usare una semplice dash su un buon DE, ma meglio sta zitto xD
<|gonzo|> bravo, sta zitto :)
<nannes> |gonzo|: Bada a come parli
<nannes> xP
<|gonzo|> uffi
<mapreri> |gonzo|: manu delle applicazioni == barra dei menu ??
<|gonzo|> mapreri, esatto, il global menu insomma, lo vorrei sempre visibile
<mapreri> google: deactivating global menu in ubuntu
<mapreri> deto che sai pure come si chiama...
<mapreri> primo risultato:
<mapreri> http://www.liberiangeek.net/2012/04/disable-the-global-menu-in-ubuntu-12-04-precise-pangolin/
<FloodBotIt1> mapreri: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<mapreri> |gonzo|: ↑
<mapreri> umh... delicato FloodBotIt1... non sono così veloce a digirare! :/
<|gonzo|> ehm, non lo voglio disattivare, voglio che le opzioni dell'applicazioni siano sempre visibili
<|gonzo|> ora compaiono solo quando uno sorvola con il mouse
<mapreri> |gonzo|: per firefox e thunderbird, puoi fare come scritto nella guida, oppure disinstallare firefox-globalmenu e thunderbird-globalmenu
<mapreri> |gonzo|: seguila, viene come nello screenshot che vedi nella pagina...
<mapreri> l'ho fatto pure io mesi fa
<mapreri> |gonzo|: http://1-ps.googleusercontent.com/h/www.liberiangeek.net/wp-content/uploads/2012/04/581x148xglobal_menu_precise_2_thumb.png.pagespeed.ic.JhLeOWM341.jpg
<mapreri> non lo vuoi così??
<|gonzo|> assolutamente no :)
<mapreri> e allora che vuoi?
<mapreri> ah, lo vuoi tenere nella barra superiore?
<|gonzo|> ti faccio vedere
<|gonzo|> questa è una
<|gonzo|> http://s15.postimage.org/wwnzyqvbv/Screenshot_from_2012_09_14_22_05_25.png
<|gonzo|> e questa l'altra
<|gonzo|> http://s9.postimage.org/lq7x0q2xr/Screenshot_from_2012_09_14_22_05_55.png
<|gonzo|> vedi che quando muovi il mouse via dalla barra il menu scompare? ecco, io non voglio che scompaia.
<mapreri> sì, questo l'avevo capito, però vuoi che rimanga sulla barra superiore di unity.. un modo c'è..
<mapreri> c'è questo, però non è che sia proprio consigliatissimo... http://www.ubuntuvibes.com/2012/07/unity-revamped-adds-always-visible.html   per altre robe che possono sembrarti interessanti: http://www.webupd8.org/2012/04/things-to-tweak-after-installing-ubuntu.html
<mapreri> |gonzo|: puoi cercare roba cercando "keeping menu bar visible in ubuntu" su google
<|gonzo|> eh ci ho provato, ma punta sempre ad un repository di una unity modificata che non mi va installare, pensavo ci fosse un'opzione da gui insomma, che io non riuscivo a trovare
<utente__> che ne penzate di avere un access point che mi serve solo per navigare a una velocita' massima di 2 mega avere una banda a 40 mhz anziche 20?
<mapreri> |gonzo|: disp ma non so aiutarti (ps se metti il mio nick mi arriva la notifica e ti rispondo prima)
<|gonzo|> no problem mapreri, grazie lo stesso ;)
<mapreri> in effetti.. qualcuno mi spiega lo scopo del pacchetto bind9-host? non l'ho mai capito, anche se non mi son mai messo a cercare attivamente la risposta
 * mapreri va a letto
 * mapreri augura una buona nottata a tutti :)
<nannes> mapreri: DNS
<mapreri> nannes: so cos'è bind (che uso) ma non ho capito quel pacchetto "host".
<nannes> beh è un componente di bind .. poi i nomi dei pacchetti sono scelti così e cosà lol
<nannes> !info bind9-host
<ubot-it> bind9-host (source: bind9): Version of 'host' bundled with BIND 9.X. In component main, is standard. Version 1:9.8.1.dfsg.P1-4ubuntu0.2 (precise), package size 52 kB, installed size 166 kB (Only available for any all)
<nannes> !info host
<ubot-it> host (source: bind9): Transitional package. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:9.8.1.dfsg.P1-4 (precise), package size 4 kB, installed size 45 kB (Only available for any all)
<nannes> This package provides the 'host' program in the form that is bundled with the BIND 9.X sources. This version differs from the one provided in the package called host, which is from NIKHEF, and has a similar but different set of features/options.
<mapreri> umh..
<mapreri> non capisco... però ora devo andare, domani vedo un po' meglio :)
<nannes> io dovele andale, ni hao
<mapreri> grazie nannes :)
<mapreri> bey
<Cristian> olazze
<ParanoidAndroid> night
<DocD90> Sera!
<DocD90> Notte xP
<Bithunter> buonasera a tutti
<Bithunter> ragazzi chi si ricorda il nome della barra laterale che si vede in questa immagine? : http://www.ubuntu-linux.it/wp-content/uploads/2012/04/CairoDock3.jpg
<Bithunter> buonanotte
#ubuntu-it 2012-09-15
<doom_> ciao a tutti
<sin> hola!come faccio per vedere l'indirizzo del mio pc in modo da poter aprire le porte del rotuer?
<pupa90> buongiornooooooooooooo
<sin> ooopss risoplto;)
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<cyberEl> buongiorno, durante l installazione del oracle Java(TM) JDK7 dal software center esce una finestra e mi dice che nn ho accetato i termini d uso e quindi l installazione viene fermata. Come faccio a declinare quando non mi da la possibilita di scegliere? sapete come posso risolvere? grazie
<cyberEl> sono su 11.10 gnome3.2
<jester-> cyberEl:  se non accetti non installa
<Marjoox> ragazzi
<Marjoox> ho un problema
<Marjoox> chi può aiutarmi?
<Marjoox> help me?
<FloodBotIt1> Marjoox: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<Marjoox> help me?
<jester-> !qualcuno | Marjoox
<Marjoox> jester
<Marjoox> puoi aiutarmi?
<ubot-it> Marjoox: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Marjoox> sono nabbo... come faccio ad installare ubuntu sul mio PC?
<Marjoox> help
<Fetentone> Marjoox...
<jester-> !installazione | MarcoFe
<MarcoFe> jester-:  :?
<ubot-it> MarcoFe: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<jester-> MarcoFe: sbagliato tab
<MarcoFe> jester-:  :D
<MarcoFe> ma qui qualcuno di voi ha mai usato la libreria jsoncpp?
<pas> ciao a tutti ragazzi .. ho installato lubuntu su un portatile .. l'installazione è andata tutta bene ... solo che all'avvio non parte non si vede neanche la schermata di lubuntu
<pas> schermo completamente ne .. se provo a premere shift esce fuori caricamento grub e poi ... non succede nulla
<jester-> pas: pensa se andava tutto male
<pas> mitico jester- :-)
<jester-> pas: hai anche win sulpc?
<pas> no formattato tutto ... solo lubuntu
<jester-> pas: se non ti fa vedere grub pigiando tab non è andato tutto bene
<jester-> !grub
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<pas> jester- tab ... io usavo schift
<jester-> pas: tab o shift
<pas> ma se provo a reinstallarlo usando no apc ?
<pas> jester- ho usato la versione alternate nell'installazione
<jester-> pas: se non vedi grub non centra il sistema
<pas> che posso fare
<jester-> prova a ripristinare grub
<pas> ok
<jester-> pas: se reinstalli inserisci opzione: nomodeset
<pas> ok ora provo a rispristinare il grub
<pas> mmm asp che ora il grub si è visto
<pas> sta partendo .. è partito ???
<pas> con la sola imposizioni delle mani
<jester-> doh
<pas> questa me la deve spiegare ...
<Cristian> olaz
<Cristian> ciao
<Cristian> ragazzzi ho messo lm-sensor
<Cristian> la mia domanda e come posso gestire la velocita delle ventole
<Cristian> sudo reboot
<morgana__> ciao a tutti
<morgana__> urge aiuto!!!
<morgana__> help me :°°
<morgana__> nessuno puo' aiutarmi?
<jester-> !qualcuno | morgana__
<ubot-it> morgana__: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<morgana__> tu mi aiuti?
<morgana__> allora
<jester-> scrivi il problema
<morgana__> ho istallato ubuntu con wubi
<morgana__> ma è tutto lentissimo...
<morgana__> facciof atica a passare da una finestra all'altra
<morgana__> e se alzo troppo l'audio scatta
<morgana__> quando ho installato ho messo poco spazio
<morgana__> per la partizione
<morgana__> potrebbe essere quello il problema?
<jester-> morgana__: potrebbe si, quanto spazio  hai dato
<morgana__> emmm 100 mb
<jester-> morgana__: ??? in 100 mb non entra una cippa
<morgana__> ma pensavo che non avrei scaricato nulla
<morgana__> che lo avrei usato solo per navigare
<morgana__> ma poi mi è presa bene...
<morgana__> ora c'è un modo per aumentare la partizione?
<morgana__> senza fottere windows?
<jester-> morgana__: il sistema occupa 4 gb e qualcosa
<morgana__> eh non lo so quando wubi mi ha chiesto di mettere
<morgana__> lo spazio per i file da salvare
<morgana__> ho messo 100 mb
<jester-> morgana__: devi disinstallarlo da winzoz come una normale applicazione e poi reinstallare assegnando almeno in 10 12 giga
<morgana__> azz per forza?
<morgana__> non posso aumentarla da qua?
<jester-> morgana__: che centrano i file da salvare
<morgana__> che ne so!
<morgana__> me l'ha chiesto wubi
<jester-> morgana__: centrano facendo una penna usb della live
<jester-> morgana__: con 100 mb comsa salvi
<jester-> 3 file doc?
<jester-> morgana__: meglio che disinstalli e rifai
<morgana__> ma non posso aumentarla?
<morgana__> da qua dentro?
<jester-> meglio di no
<jester-> e non è possibile pacioccare una partizione in uso o montata
<morgana__> uffa
<morgana__> ok :(
<morgana__> rifaccio tutto :(
<Cristian> jester quale applicazpone per gestire le ventole ne conosci?
<jester-> Cristian: a quale pro?
<Cristian> jester-, ho la scheda video che sta quasi a 70 gradi
<morgana__> grazie
<Cristian> -.-
<jester-> Cristian: si arrangia acpi a gestirle
<jester-> Cristian: se funza che ti frega
<jester-> sempre poiche sensors legga corretrtamente
<jester-> correttamente*
<Cristian> penso che siano reale in quanto dalle feritoie della scheda video esce aria come il fon
<Cristian> lol
<jester-> Cristian: normale
<jester-> Cristian: tutto ha una temperatura di esercizio tipo l'acqua nella magana
<jester-> e se togli gli effetti del menga la temp cala
<Cristian> jester-, avevo trovato AMDOverdriveCtrl
<jester-> sia di cpu che di video
<jester-> Cristian: se scalda deve ventilare
<Cristian> che mi gestiva il tutto ma avendo kubuntu 12.10 non posso mettere i drive proprietari
<jester-> piu scalda e piu la ventola accellera
<Cristian> quindi non funza
<jester-> quindi cosa vuoi gestire
<Cristian> jester-, mi pare che non vada piu del 50% la ventola
<jester-> se la ventola tira a 3000 giri a minuto non è che la si possa spingere oltre
<jester-> Cristian: comincia a pulire il pc
<jester-> che in un anno ne accumula di morchia
<Cristian> -.-
<Cristian> consiglio per nabbi XD
<jester-> se il radiatore si incrocchia l'acqua bolle, non c'è ventola che tenga
<jester-> se l'aria non passa cosa raffredda
<Red-XIII> ciao a tutti... non riesco ad installare "gnome-splashscreen-manager"
<Red-XIII> stavo seguendo il wiki a proposito...
<jester-> Red-XIII: non lo vedo nei repo
<Red-XIII> eheheh
<Red-XIII> ciao jester- ...
<Red-XIII> beh eppure nel wiki mi dice di installare quello per avere un GUI per configurare splashscreen etc
<jester-> Red-XIII: e come lo installi
<Red-XIII> ah non lo so... se non lo trovo come faccio!?
<jester-> Red-XIII: non lo installi
<Red-XIII> appunto
<jester-> se lo hanno tolto dai repo un motivo ci sarà
<Red-XIII> azz
<Red-XIII> io ho configurato lo spash screen con gconf-editor...
<Red-XIII> ma per il resto? come per esempio il logon?
<Red-XIII> gdm?
<jester-> cosa c'è da configurare?
<Red-XIII> gh
<Red-XIII> tutto... o meglio, a me la finestra di logon la salta... ma se la volessi cambiare...?
<jester-> installa lightdm
<Red-XIII> comunque a me interessava più di tutto lo splash screen.... lo schermo nero era troppo triste
<Red-XIII> okiz! :D
<jester-> Red-XIII: di default c'è lo splash
<Red-XIII> si... hai ragione solo che, quando avvio da live me lo da corretto...
<Red-XIII> dolo l'installazione sempre malissimo... sgranato...
<Red-XIII> forse sballa al risoluzione... e mette 640x480... invece di mettere quella corretta 1280x720
<jester-> che scheda video monta ilpc
<Red-XIII> per dirti...
<Red-XIII> video[NVIDIA Corporation G86 [GeForce 8600M GS] @ Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration]
<Red-XIII> :)
<Red-XIII> possibilmente anche cambiando immagine me la da a risoluzione sbagliata?
<jester-> lo spalsh aveva qualche problema con lo splash qualche rilascio precedente
<Red-XIII> a me sempre lo stesso problema dal 2010
<Red-XIII> kubuntu ... tutto liscio...
<Fetentone> mica per caso c'è cristian_ c con altro nick???
<Fetentone> uno buono, ma buono 'o veramente... il mio problema è con la scheda integrata Bluetooth e con cristian_c eravamo arrivati a capire il problema... ma adesso non lo trovo più... se mi aiutate dopo faccio arrivare le sfogliatelle calde. Grazie!
<jester-> Fetentone: installa blueman
<jester-> e poi controlla con rfkill list se è bloccata
<Fetentone> un attimo... procedo per passo... installo....
<Fetentone> blueman già ce l'ho installato
<Fetentone> l'altro è un comando che devo dare da terminale
<Fetentone>  Non dovrebbe essere bloccata, mi dice: "0: phy0: Wireless LAN Soft blocked: no Hard blocked: no"
<jester-> Fetentone: fa vedere nel pastebin
<Fetentone> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1206850/
<jester-> Fetentone: no lo vede il bluetooth
<DoctorD90> Buongiorno :) ...in una guida ho trovato uno script per effettuare un bckup dell'intero systema...volevo sapere: se quando voglio ripristinarlo il file può stare sul disco o deve stare in una posizione remota....non l'ho ben capito....l'iso solitamente sta su un altra unità...v posto la guida gtz in anticipo
<Fetentone> però c'è... con win 7 funzionava
<David> buongiorno
<Fetentone> lo stesso problema l'ho avuto con la scheda WiFi
<Fetentone> e con il lettore di SD
<jester-> Fetentone: è usb?
<Fetentone> no
<Fetentone> è integrata
<jester-> Fetentone: è spento da tasto?
<David> chi mi può dare una mano con un dual boot win7 ubuntu 12.04 installato su hard disk esterno usb
<Fetentone> la dovrei attivare/disattivare con Fn + F12
<David> ?
<DoctorD90> http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/backup-shellscripts.html
<Fetentone> si ma non si accende ne si spegne
<Fetentone> praticamente non la vede
<jester-> Fetentone: prova e ad ogni azione controlla con rfkill list
<jester-> David: cioè?
<David> grazie jester
<David> ho installato ubuntu su un hard disk esterno, bootloader su /dev/sdb
<David> faccio ripartire e dico al bios
<Fetentone> jester... è sempre uguale
<David> di caricare da usb il so
<David> ma niente ... schermata nera
<David> la cosa strana è che con il mio hp non funziona
<David> con un altro pc si ...
<jester-> David: ma avvii il boot da sub?
<David> nessuna idea?
<jester-> usb*
<David> si
<jester-> David: se funza con altri non c'è motivo che non avvii
<David> non volevo cancellare le partizione del mio hard disk interno, ci sono già 4 primarie
<jester-> sicuro che booti il dev giusto?
<David> e' quello che dico anch'io!
<David> si sicurissimo
<David> non ne ho altri attaccati
<David> su hp schermata nera
<jester-> David: strano
<David> su dell schermata corretta di grub ed avvio del sistema
<jester-> assai
<David> penso che sia un problema di bios
<David> di hp
<David> o qualche menata così, ma in rete non si trova niente
<jester-> David: non vedi neanche il meu grub?
<David> ...qualche idea ...
<jester-> menu
<David> no
<David> solo schermata nera!
<David> appena legge l'hard disk esterno
<jester-> David: tieni premuto il tasto maiusc
<jester-> David: hd alimentao o prende la corrente da usb
<jester-> alimentato
<David> durante la scheramta nera?
<David> shcermata
<David> si certo
<David> è un hard disk alimentato tramite usb ...
<jester-> David: quello dovrebbe essere, la usb del pc non ce la fa
<jester-> a passare abbastanza corrente
<jester-> di solito per ovviare hanno fatto hd con 2 spine
<David> non penso proprio ... con un dell scassato ne passa abbastanza
<David> per scassat intendo di vecchia generazione
<jester-> David: il dell avra una alimentazione piu adeguata
<David> e con il mio hp comprato neanche un anno fa no
<David> ...
<jester-> David: usb alimentati da usb sono ciofevhe
<DoctorD90> David
<David> si Doctor
<DoctorD90> Jester potrebbe avere ragione
<jester-> David: scommetto che se lo attacchi a un hub usb alimentato parte
<DoctorD90> Mac: dal pc il disco gira, se lo attacco alle usb della tastiera non va....
<DoctorD90> T ho detto tutto xD
<David> ...buona idea ...
<David> quella dell'hub
<jester-> non vedo altra spiegazione logica
<jester-> David: puerchè sia alimentato l'hub
<David> però mi lascia installare tutto ... correttamente ...
<jester-> che se prende anche lui da usb peggiora ulteriormente
<DoctorD90> Scusate se nn c'ho pensato prima ma sto fixando (esagero) alcuni errori sul server xP
<David> c'e' un modo per capire quanto tira su come alimentazione l'usb del mio pc?
<Fetentone> e per sto fatto mio...chi sa qualcosa???
<DoctorD90> Fetentone quale fatto?
<Fetentone> la scheda integrata Bluetooth
<DoctorD90> Che ha?
<DoctorD90> Nn va?
<DoctorD90> Nn la legge?
<Fetentone> il pc non la vede in alcun modo.. nel BIOS l'ho abilitata
<David> prima di tutto provo a spostare l'hard disk ... si sa mai che vada solo così
<jester-> Fetentone: scommetto che da live funza
<David> grazie ragazzi
<Fetentone> non funiona nemmeno da live
<Fetentone> provato ieri
<DoctorD90> ....
<DoctorD90> Mmm aggiornato il sistema?
<jester-> Fetentone: alta probabilità che sia scelrato e che non ha abilitato nel bios
<Fetentone> prima però funzionava con WIn7
<jester-> riprova con win e non spegnerlo uscendo
<Fetentone> nel Bios, infatti, l'ho dovuta riabilitare
<jester-> ricontrolla
<Fetentone> fatto
<Fetentone> no, con win non posso più farlo.. non ce l'ho più
<DoctorD90> Jester...scs se m aggiungo pure io..ma dp m aiuteresti un attimino se puoi? XP grz
<jester-> DoctorD90: e chi si ricorda di xp
<DoctorD90> Fetentone hai provato ad aggiornare tutto?
<Fetentone> aggiornare tutto??? in che senso
<DoctorD90> Jester xP -> faccina xD non winzoz xp ahah...bella xD
<DoctorD90> Fai
<DoctorD90> sudo apt-get update
<DoctorD90> sudo apt-get upgrade
<DoctorD90> E confermi
<DoctorD90> E tnt x finire:
<jester-> Fetentone: li dove scrivi: /exec -o uname -r
<DoctorD90> sudo apt-get -f install
<DoctorD90> Ma segui jester, è +competente d me ....molto!!!!
<jester-> DoctorD90: e quale sarebbe il problema
<Fetentone> fatto sudo, ecc ecc. (i primi due comandi) ma mi dice: Sorry Try again
<Fetentone> è aggiornato significa
<jester-> significa che hai sbagliato pass
<DoctorD90> Jester: ho un server, solo che prima d far fare qualche shell ad alcuni amici (oltre x usarlo io) vorrei fare alcune modifiche o imparare cm si fanno alcune cose:
<DoctorD90> Tipo qui su #ubuntu mi hanno consigliato di usare l'sftp di openssh senza installare proftpd....solo che non riesco a "puntare" alla cartella dell'user.....
<DoctorD90> Quando c provo, interdice l'utilizzo dell'ssh da terminale :/
<DoctorD90> Su google molte guide infatti hanno per titolo account sftp but not ssh
<Fetentone> fatto gli aggiornamenti... non ce ne sono di nuovi installati. adesso /exec -0 uname -r cos'è ul altro comando
<DoctorD90> ...e nn riesco a fixare sto problema xD
<DoctorD90> Fetentone, anke sudo apt-get -f install   ?
<Fetentone> ok,faccio
<DoctorD90> (fixa problemi d male installazione o simili)
<jester-> DoctorD90: non mi intendo di sftp & & co. se remix_tj e Holden sono in ascolto ti risolvono di sicuro
<Fetentone> fatto ma O installati, o da installare
<jester-> Fetentone: lsusb lo vede?
<DoctorD90> sudo dpjg --configure -a         uguale a apt-get -f install ma x altri pacchetti, ma segui jester xD ripeto xD è più bravo sicuramente
<Fetentone> credo di no... http://paste.ubuntu.com/1206901/
<jester-> Fetentone: in pratica è come se non esistesse
<Fetentone> purtroppo si
<Fetentone> ma per farla esistere????
<Fetentone> riesistere??
<jester-> Fetentone: se nel bios è enable e non la vede c'è da presumere che sia morta
<DoctorD90> Jester: comando x sapere che tipo di terminale sto usando? Esiste?
<DoctorD90> Lol, basta che sbaglio comando xD e m esce xD scusa xD
<jester-> esiste ma non ricordo
<jester-> DoctorD90: bash --help
<jester-> bash --version
<DoctorD90> Nono, sto editando il file /etc/default/useradd e sto testando se va ^^ grz comunque ^^
<giovanni_68> Salve a tutti, sto cercando di aggiornare il menu delle applicazioni, ( uso LXDE ), sono comparse sotto 'Altro' tutti i programmi installati sotto Wine che non riesco a cancellare, come faccio?
<DoctorD90> Se nn ricordo male
<DoctorD90> C'è l'impostazione d scegliere/editare il menu
<DoctorD90> Prova tasto dx sul menu altro
<giovanni_68> Si, e sono riuscito a spostera
<giovanni_68> .. sposto regolarmente tutti gli altri ma di togliere 26 voci 'Unistall' non se ne parla nemmeno.
<DoctorD90> XD
<DoctorD90> Ma c'è il tastino elimina
<DoctorD90> Se nn ricordo male
<giovanni_68> non funge
<DoctorD90> ....
<DoctorD90> Ah...
<giovanni_68> .. sposto per esempio maxima nella voce creata 'Scientifici', in 'Altro' posso sia spuntarla che eliminarla, ma per quelli di Wine non riesco ad eliminarli
<DoctorD90> .....e mettili in una sotto cartella Wine
<DoctorD90> Altro nn so dirti io m disp
<giovanni_68> ... spiego, effettivamente si possono spuntare e quindi non compaiono, ma per aprire la voce 'Altro' ci vogliono 5 minuti, per cui pensavo di eliminarli del tutto.
<giovanni_68> .... grazie comunque!!!!
<DoctorD90> Figurati
<erng> salve
<erng> avrei bisogno di una informazione è possibile?
<erng> c'è qualcuno?
<erng> c
<DoctorD90> Giorno....
<DoctorD90> Di
<DoctorD90> Se posso :)
<DoctorD90> Erng
<erng> vorrei sapere se ubuntu riconoscerebbe la mia videocamera digitale che attualmente non viene riconosciuta da windows7 ma dawindows xp si
<DoctorD90> .....
<erng> allora pensavo di installare i due sistemi operativi e sfruttare ubuntu per
<erng> caricare video
<DoctorD90> Ma x caso hai già installato ubuntu?
<erng> mmm ho solo utilizzato la versione prova in livecd
<DoctorD90> 1.installare un intero sistema opetativo x una cam m sembra esagerato
<erng> ce quello che dico è:  avrei buone probabilità di farla riconoscere su ubuntu se w7 non lo fa?
<erng> ma su xp si?
<erng> eeeh ma sono costretto se voglio sfruttare la videocamera
<erng> :)
<DoctorD90> 2.prova a cercare su google qualche driver per w7
<DoctorD90> 3.prova a testare la tua cam con il livecd :)
<erng> mi sono messo in contatto con l'assistenza e i driver per w7 non esistono....
<DoctorD90> Ah ok
<erng> ho provato con la virtualmachine di xp e non va
<DoctorD90> Allora testa la cam con il livecd d ubuntu
<DoctorD90> Così hai risposta certa
<erng> e come dovrei fare? o meglio ho provato a inseire i comandi ma non li riconosce
<DoctorD90> ....
<DoctorD90> Inserisci il cd, avii ubuntu da cd/usb
<DoctorD90> Una volta avviato
<DoctorD90> Colleghi la cam
<DoctorD90> Vedi quello che fa :)
<erng> ma prima dovrei fare riconoscere la scheda firewire? :)
<DoctorD90> ...xke? La colleghi tramite firewire?
<erng> e si...
<erng> per trasferire i video
<DoctorD90> Ah....bon...
<DoctorD90> Una usb no? XD
<erng> non si può... la firewire serve per quello
<DoctorD90> Magari tramite usb la vede pure w7
<erng> ma devo dirle io come funziona? la usb serve solo per utilizzarla come webcam o per leggere la scheda sd mentre la firewire per trasferire i filmini...
<DoctorD90> Si ok, ma magari tramite usb w7 almeno la vede
<erng> e che me ne faccio se non la riconocsce tramite firewire? è quello il problema..
<DoctorD90> Erng, scusami, ma i filmini non stanno in una cartella come le foto etc?
<DoctorD90> -.-*
<doom_> ciao a tutti
<DoctorD90> Arrivederci ^^
<mapreri> 'giorno
<mapreri> 'giorno
<DD3my> hola mapreri
<mapreri> DD3my: :D scusa, ma non mi sono accorto di aver salutato due volte -.-
<DD3my> mapreri, ahah tranquillo :D
<xoxo> ciao a tutti ho un prolema con la tastiera
<xoxo> non mi scrive  alcune lettere
<xoxo>  ho provato a smontare la tastiera e rimontarla ma il prolema rimane
<xoxo> penso che il prolema derivi da altro
<xoxo> o anche reistallato tutto ma nulla
<xoxo> se disturo provo la prossima volta
<xoxo> emmm mi leggete?
<Matt_91> si, secondo me il problema è la tastiera
<mapreri> xoxo: provato con cd avviabile di qualsiasi specie ad usare la tastira?
<mapreri> xoxo: e che lettere in particolare? non è che è sbagliata la disposizione?
<xoxo> mispiego meglio io sto usando un acer aspire one  quinidi non ho cd istallativi
<mapreri> chiavetta?
<xoxo> no
<xoxo> se puo interessare avvolte fa pure un rumore di avvertimento  quando avvio il pc poi asta staccare  la atteria e riprovare  non lo fa +
<xoxo> e cmq non mi fa correttamente il riavvio del pc
<xoxo>  secondo me il prolema e proprio il ot del pc che e andato e non saprei come ripristinarlo
<xoxo> pensate che se lo tiro dalla finestra i miei prolemi finiscono?
<xoxo> ^_^
<doom_> xoxo: un rumore di avvertimento all avvio e devi staccare la batteria?
<xoxo> si
<xoxo>  tipo un fischio
<aiuto> buon pomeriggio a tutti
<xoxo> a te
<xoxo> esite un modo per potere ripristinare il oot del pc?
<aiuto> qualcuno sa dirmi se si può installare ubuntu server su hd esterno e usarlo da un'altro sistema operativo ?
<Matt_91> aiuto: certo
<aiuto> come procedo installo normalmente e dopo per avviarlo ?
<aiuto> una volta collegato al pc posso avviarlo ? da browser eccetera ?
<xoxo> emm ????
<aiuto> xoxo per quel poco che so si riesce sempre a ripristinare il boot con grub da live se non riesci a entrare
<aiuto> mi spiego meglio magari qualcuno mi aiuta, vorrei da windows usare un server locale con ubuntu server e avviarlo e usarlo da windows è possibile ?
<aiuto> installare su hd esterno e avviarlo da windows magari con webmin per amministrarlo da browser
<mapreri> aiuto: ubuntu server in genere si controlla via ssh, per windows c'è putty, ad esempio. ma se è sullo stesso computer con windows, o avvii lui, o ubuntu.
<aiuto> eh si quindi non è possibile farlo
<mapreri> aiuto: macchina virtuale?
<mibofra> basse prestazioni su vm .
<Vito> dipende dall'hardware
<aiuto> si provato mi rallenta il portatile
<aiuto> portable ubuntu dos ancora non ho provato
<aiuto> xampp su windows ma non è lo stesso come avere un server dove puoi fare tutto uff
<mapreri> aiuto: di che hai bisogno sul server?
<mapreri> web? ftp? ssh?
<mapreri> e dipende molto dall'hw. io in vm ci faggio girare contemporaneamente win7, win8, ubu1204 desktop+ il sistema host (con boinc attivo) e rallentamenti ne ho pochi :D
<aiuto> si ma anche di installare altri componenti tipo imageshack
<aiuto> az
<aiuto> io ho un toshiba 2 giga di ram portatile 10 pollici ma volevo poter lavorare qui e poi anche con il fisso quando sono a casa
<aiuto> devo installare dei componenti che mi servono per avviare delle cose in un portale che sto provando e con xampp non sono riuscito a risolvere quindi volevo un server da configurare come mi serve
<Vito> per far girare decentemente una vm avere un processore multicore è decisamente necessario
<mapreri> componenti==? cose==?    quindi sviluppo web, giusto.
<mapreri> Vito: +1
<aiuto> si
<mapreri> con supporto alla virtualizzazione hw
<aiuto> eh si sul fisso che ho a casa non ho problemi con vm ma con questo piccolo si
<Vito> beh poi è tutto grasso che cola
<aiuto> si
<Vito> QEMU su macchine semi-decenti non dà praticamente alcun decadimento delle prestazioni
<aiuto> toshiba nb550d :( non è il massimo ma per portarlo ovunque vado è perfetto
<mapreri> sì, però sinceramente non ho tutta questa voglia di usare qemu... anche da front-end grafici. uso vb, anche se non da le stesse prestazioni
<mapreri> aiuto: e stare definitivamente su ubuntu, no? xamp che ha che ti manca
<mapreri> ?
<mapreri> puoi anche farti un wamp
<mapreri> da solo
<aiuto> come faccio a installare per esempio imageshack su xampp ?
<aiuto> devo usare anche windows
<aiuto> se no ero già passato direttamente a ubuntu
<Vito> intendi dire il client per uploadare su imageshack?
<mapreri> sapevo esistesse imagamagic, non imageshack...
<Vito> appunto!
<aiuto> quando carico le foto per il ridimensionare automaticamente mi serve sul server se no non le carica e anche per i formati che mi servono
<Vito> allora è imagemagick
<Vito> http://www.imagemagick.org/script/binary-releases.php#windows per windows
<aiuto> hai presente mediawiki
<Vito> dovrebbe andar d'accordo con wampp
<aiuto> ah
<Vito> mediawiki senza imagemagick gira
<aiuto> ma alcune immagini non vanno non le carica
<Vito> serve per migliorare il thumbnailing
<aiuto> si
<Vito> ti dà problemi con svg?
<aiuto> si
<aiuto> esatto
<Vito> https://www.mediawiki.org/wiki/Manual:Errors_and_Symptoms#Image_Thumbnails_not_working_and.2For_appearing
<Vito> https://www.mediawiki.org/wiki/Manual:Image_Administration#SVG
<Vito> brb
<aiuto> grazie per l'help ora provo e vedo se funziona
<cinofil> ciao,comeva?
<cinofil> ho un problema,nessuno mi potrebbe dare una mano?
<DD3my> cinofil, esponi il tuo problema
<DD3my> magari qualcuno ti aiuta appena legge il tuo messaggio
<cinofil> grazie per l'ascolto
<cinofil> praticamente ubuntu mi va lento
<cinofil> ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<cinofil> io ho una teoria della causa mavolevo capire con voi
<mibofra> esponila
<cinofil> secondo me ho fatto male le partizioni
<DD3my> cinofil, come le hai fatte?
<mibofra> come le hai fate :D ?
<mibofra> DD3my: mi hai preceduto :) .
<DD3my> mibofra, non copiare :P ahaah scherzo :)
<cinofil> ne ho fatte 3: una ext4 per ubuntu, una ntfs per windows, una per lo swap e una estesa
<cinofil> quella estesa contiene una fat32 per i dati
<cinofil> che fra l'altro non riesco neanche a montare
<mibofra> ma perché non usare l'ntfs ?
<cinofil> però non ho diviso la partizione di ubuntu in un root (/) e in una partizione per i software (/usr). Può essere questa la causa?
<mibofra> vai da live
<mibofra> dai "sudo blkid" e postalo su ubuntu paste
<mibofra> !paste | cinofil
<ubot-it> cinofil: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cinofil> ok ci provo
<cinofil> scusate arrivo
<cinofil> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1207216/
<cinofil> vedete?
<cinofil> allora?
<mibofra> si , ora vedo :D .
<cinofil> cmq per fare qualsiasi cosa ci impiego una vita
<cinofil> qualcuno èriuscitoa capire?
<DD3my> sei sicuro di aver partizionato bene ubuntu?
<cinofil> ovviamente non sono sicuro, perchè sennònon sarei qui
<mibofra> dai "sudo fsck /dev/sda1"
<cinofil> cosa non va?
<mibofra> vedi come ti sembra al riavvio :D .
<DD3my> grazie mibofra per anticiparmi :D
<mibofra> prego :D .
<cinofil> mi riavvia ubuntu?
<mibofra> no
<mibofra> poi lo riavvi tu ,
<mibofra> senza cd ovviamente :D .
<cinofil> dice che sda1 è montato, ma lo sapevo, è quello di ubuntu
<cinofil> io vi sto parlando dal sistema operativo suil disco fisso
<mibofra> ?
<mibofra> devi avviare dal cd .
<mibofra> se no fai danno XD
<cinofil> mal'obiettivo?
<mibofra> e sda1 è ubuntu XD .
<mibofra> vedere se ci sono errori sull'unità .
<cinofil> allora stacco e vi richiamo dopo?
<cinofil> hei...
<mibofra> si :D .
<mibofra> a dopo :D .
<cinofil> ok, a dopo allora
<mibofra> ciao :D .
<Cinofil> eccomi
<Cinofil> mibofra? DD3my?
<Cinofil> il risultato è stato questo:       ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo fsck /dev/sda1 fsck from util-linux 2.20.1 e2fsck 1.42 (29-Nov-2011) /dev/sda1: clean, 192192/2637824 files, 1306867/10537728 blocks ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<mibofra> wee :D .
<mibofra> come ti sembra ?
<mibofra> più veloce ?
<Cinofil> si, decisamente
<mibofra> :D .
<Cinofil> in live è + veloce
<mibofra> no, il sistema installato :D .
<Cinofil> ma io adesso sono in live, il comando sudo fsck /dev/sda1 l'ho mandato in live
<Cinofil> ma non mi dice molto
<Cinofil> dice solo che ci sono dei file vuoti
<Cinofil> cioè scusa, deiblocchi vuoti
<mibofra> digli sempre y
<Cinofil> ti ricordo che sono in live
<Cinofil> dopo il comando che mi hai dato (ho scritto sopra il risultato) non mi chiede + niente
<Cinofil> ti faccio rivedere
<Cinofil> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo fsck /dev/sda1 fsck from util-linux 2.20.1 e2fsck 1.42 (29-Nov-2011) /dev/sda1: clean, 192192/2637824 files, 1306867/10537728 blocks ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ y y: command not found ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<Cinofil> vuoi un past che si capisce d +
<Cinofil> ?
<mibofra> era se ti dava domande rispondevi con y :D .
<mibofra> riavvia ubuntu installato .
<Cinofil> no, non mi chiede niente
<Cinofil> dovrebbe essere + veloce ora?
<mibofra> si .
<Cinofil> mmm...ok
<Cinofil> a dopo
<Cinofil> scusa il comando è giusto
<Cinofil> ?
<mibofra> fsck ecc ?
<linuxwins> e' buona la marca sitecom per access point?
<Cinofil> sudo fsck /dev/sda1
<mibofra> si
<Cinofil> con lo spazio tra fsck e /
<mibofra> !chat | linuxwins
<ubot-it> linuxwins: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<linuxwins> zitto ubot-it
<mibofra> si Cinofil .
<Cinofil> ok....    :(
<Cinofil> riavvio, a dopo
<mibofra> !chat | linuxwins
<ubot-it> linuxwins: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<mibofra> !irc | linuxwins
<ubot-it> linuxwins: leggi le Linee Guida del canale su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<linuxwins> mibofra non fare parlare ubot-it
<Cinofil> ciao+
<Cinofil> mibo
<Cinofil> va come prima
<Cinofil> un po' lento
<Cinofil> non sto capendo sinceramente
<Cinofil> è lento come la morte
<Cinofil> vabbeh, vedo che non ci sono molte idee
<Cinofil> ciao,scusate,comefaccio amontare le partizioni su ubuntu?
<doom_> prova con questo http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MontarePartizioni
<Cinofil> sto provando ma non funge
<Cinofil> quando cerco di sostituire fstab non ho i permessi
<Cinofil> quelli per amministratore
<Cinofil> come devo fare?
<Cinofil> nonsto capendo niente
<doom_> hai seguito montare in automatico all avvio? devi seguire montare partizione manualmente
<Cinofil> a ok
<doom_> è in fondo alla pagina ad es se hai scelto ext4 guarda in fondo
<Cinofil> ok
<Cinofil> fatto
<Cinofil> però il terminale è un po'impassibile
<Cinofil> ora vedo se le ha montate
<Cinofil> asp ma come facico a vedere?
<doom_> apri il file manager
<Cinofil> fatto ma non risulta
<Cinofil> dove me la trova la partizione
<Cinofil> ?
<Cinofil> apro file menager ma l'elenco a sinistra non riporta la partizione
<doom_> dai 'sudo fdisk -l' e posta su pastebin
<Cinofil> ancora?
<Cinofil> ok
<doom_> scusa non ho visto che hai gia postato vuoi montare la partizione 'storage'?
<mibofra> già sistemato in PV :D .
<mapreri> mibofra: non fate fare gli fsck con -f ? (o anche -fy..)
<mibofra> maperi: non serve sempre
<mibofra> *mapreri
<mibofra> mapreri: join #ubuntu-it-chat che ti passo il link della mia radio :D .
<mapreri> mibofra: no, imho non fa male. è vero che ext riesce a autodiagnosticarsi bene, ma però ma ...
<mapreri> ok
<mibofra> mapreri: certo quando serve -f ci vuole , ma in questo caso non necessitava :D .
<enzomarandola> signori, qualcuno di voi sa se esiste un programma per ubuntu e derivate, per trovare e installare in automatico i drivers??? tipo "driver easy" o "driver robot" per windows
<mibofra> ti serve un driver particolare ?
<mapreri> enzomarandola: se cerchi "driver" nella dash trovi quello che ti installa i driver proprietari esistenti per la tua macchina e testati per funzionare con ubuntu
<mibofra> !jockey
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'jockey'
<mibofra> !jockye-gtk
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'jockye-gtk'
<mapreri> !info jockey-gtk
<ubot-it> jockey-gtk (source: jockey): GNOME user interface and desktop integration for driver management. In component main, is optional. Version 0.9.7-0ubuntu7.1 (precise), package size 8 kB, installed size 126 kB
<mibofra> !jokey-gtk
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'jokey-gtk'
<mapreri> mibofra: :P
<mapreri> !driver
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'driver'
<mibofra> me ne sono accorto XD .
<enzomarandola> mi capita spesso di proporre agli amici ubuntu ma, alla fine tornano indietro , perchè sfiniti dal cercare driver...sopratutto con i notebook...
<mibofra> !jockey-qt
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'jockey-qt'
<enzomarandola> grazie mapreri
<mibofra> ah , solo i gkt XD .
<mapreri> enzomarandola: umh.. mai avuto problemi eccessivi... che cosa avevano? di solito sono wifi, o scheda video, nulla di impossibile
<mapreri> !info jockey
<ubot-it> Package jockey does not exist in precise
<mapreri> !info jockey-qt
<ubot-it> Package jockey-qt does not exist in precise
<enzomarandola> esatto..principalmente non si trovano schede wifi o schede video
<Carlin0> proporre linux agli amici è da suicidio
<Carlin0> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Carlin0> manca il bot ...
<mapreri> FloodBotIt1 non era op, prima??
<enzomarandola> si perchè ti rompono sempre e a qualsiasi ora quando non sanno fare qualcosa...
<Carlin0> o il canale è desynchato o io ho 1 minuto di lag
<mapreri> Carlin0: a che punto eri fermo? mi sono arrivari i tuoi 3 messaggi tutti insieme...
<mapreri> e sei sul mio stesso server..
<Carlin0> mapreri, è passato un minuto da quando ho scritto !chat a quando il bot ha risposto lol
<mibofra_> mi sono accorto dell'errore jockey-gtk
<enzomarandola> <mapreri> quindi dici che se nella dash scrivo "driver", trovo qualche applicazione che mi trova e installa i driver per quella macchina???
<mibofra_> quando la tastiera va XD .
<Carlin0> !ping
<ubot-it> pong
<mapreri> umh.. a me sembra a posto, mi sa che eri te in lag.. mi sono arrivati i tuoi messaggi tutti insieme (compreso quello di ubot-it) alle 23.30.{48,49,50}
<mapreri> Carlin0: ↑
<mapreri> enzomarandola: dico, se esistono driver nei repo utili, sono elencati lì. a me mi mostra gli fglrx.
<mapreri> la cosa ideale sarebbe mandarli qui o nel forum, però
<enzomarandola> ok thanks
<Carlin0> direi proprio che c'è desynch ...
<Carlin0> i server sono desincronizzati tra loro
<Carlin0> e fanno sti casini
<mapreri> Carlin0: +1
<frapez> buonasera a tutti
<frapez> grazie per le dritte Carlin0
<Carlin0> bravo frapez che ha trovato la chat ;)
<frapez> domani mi farò sentire
<frapez> visto che è una chat irc.... su che server (installo mirc)
<Carlin0> irc.freenode.net canale #ubuntu-it
<frapez> ok
<Carlin0> o xchat
<frapez> installo e provo ad entrare con mirc
<Carlin0> su ubuntu
<Carlin0> cmq frapez domani entra da live cd con il browser , così se ti chiedono degli output da terminale o delle schermate ti viene + comodo copia/incolla
<frapez> certo
<frapez> grazie ancora
<frapez> un'altra cosa
<Carlin0> figurati
<frapez> (avrai visto che sono proprio ignorante)
<frapez> xchat
<Carlin0> io anche
<frapez> è già esistente su ubuntu
<frapez> ?
<Carlin0> xchat su ubuntu la trovi nei repo ma non è installata di default
<frapez> per quanto riguarda ubuntu sei mooooooooooolto meno ignorante di me
<frapez> ok
<Carlin0> !info xchat
<ubot-it> xchat (source: xchat): IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.8-3ubuntu12 (precise), package size 345 kB, installed size 869 kB
<frapez> sto installando
<frapez1_> eccomi qua
<frapez1_> con xchat
<Carlin0> ma sei su ubuntu ?
<frapez1_> si
<Carlin0> passa in chat che questo canale è dedicato al supporto...
<Carlin0> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
 * Carlin0 si stappa una birruccia
<DoctorD90> Sera ^^
<DoctorD90> Quando si logga tramite ssh, come posso fare x far partire in automatico uno script?
<DoctorD90> No a metterlo in .bashrc, l'utente potrebbe levarlo xP
<DoctorD90> nannes, xD
<DoctorD90> Ciao xD
<nannes> -.-
<nannes> -.-
<nannes> -_____-
<DoctorD90> T.T
<nannes> -________________________- """
<DoctorD90> Cattivo >,>
<DoctorD90> >__________<
<DoctorD90> È migliore.....
<DoctorD90> Comunque
<DoctorD90> Senti un pò
<Joshua^Dunamis> !chat
<DoctorD90> 1.bn sera
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<DoctorD90> 2.ho trovato alcuni modi per editare il motd
<DoctorD90> E volevo chiederti:
<DoctorD90> Se nel conf di openssh, alla voce Banner metto un un file eseguibile nn va bn vero?
<DoctorD90> Lui apre il file e legge, giusto?
<DoctorD90> Nannes.......so serio mo...lo sai?
<DoctorD90> Notte
#ubuntu-it 2012-09-16
<fcane> ciao
<fcane> mi servirebbe una mano
<fcane> chi è dispoibile?
<cesar_yasus33> ciao
<casa_> ciaoi
<casa_> qualcuno sa come vedere youtube?
<ichi> ciao a tutti
<ichi> vi prego, ditemi che c'è un'anima viva qua
<michy> ciao/list richard gere
<jester-> !list | michy
<ubot-it> michy: questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<michy> dove devo andare?
<jester-> e che ne so
<michy> scusa
<jester-> ci sono dei chan abusivi dedicati
<mapreri> 'giorno
<frapez> ciao a TUTTI.... c'è qualcuno ho bisogno di un aiuto
<mapreri> !qualcuno | frapez
<ubot-it> frapez: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<mapreri> io modificherei la frase con s/se qualcuno sa,/se qualuno sa\/ha voglia\/ha tempo e soprattutto nota la domanda,/
<frapez> ok
<frapez> in poche parole
<frapez> sto tentando di installare xubunu
<frapez> ma quando arriva al punto di selezionare la partizione
<frapez> dove scaricarla
<frapez> non mi legge nessuna partizione
<frapez> e mi esce il messaggio
<frapez> non è stato trovato alcun file root di riferimento
<frapez> risoklvere questo problema dal menu di ripartizionameto
<frapez> che devo fare?
<jester-> frapez: come è partizionato l'hd
<mapreri> !invio | frapez per cominciare
<ubot-it> frapez per cominciare: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<frapez> non vede nessun partizionameto
<frapez> come se non leggesse l'hd
<jester-> frapez: l'hd è sano? è partizionato?
<jester-> frapez: lo vede almeno l'hd o no
<frapez> come faccio io a vedere il partizionamento (tieni presente che in cd live funziona)ù
<frapez> non vede niente
<jester-> frapez: lo vedi con gpated
<frapez> ok
<frapez> vado in g parted
<jester-> frapez: se gprated non trova nessun hd significa che il dosco è lè mort o ha le tubazioni lente
<frapez> e ti faccio sapere...aspetta perchè su quel pc non c'è collegamento, vado a verificare
<jester-> disco*
<frapez> esce /deb/sdd
<frapez> con un hd disegnato
<jester-> frapez: /dev/sdd? quanto dischi hai nel pc
<jester-> se clicchi la finestra vedi gli altri e puoi cambiare
<jester-> sdd è il terzp
<frapez> ne ho un'altro sdb
<jester-> frapez: e sda che fine ha fatto
<frapez> non c'è
<jester-> frapez: su quale hd vuoi metterlo
<frapez> aah si
<frapez> sda c'è scusa
<frapez> lo voglio mettere su sda
<jester-> quindi ne hai tre
<jester-> frapez: occupando tutto ildisco?
<frapez> (che dovrebbe essere il promo giusto?
<frapez> si si
<frapez> tutto il disco
<jester-> frapez: hai anche winzoz installato?
<frapez> no
<jester-> frapez: installazione ti fa vedere la tabella coi dischi, vai su sda e poi scegli usa tutto il dosco
<frapez> nella tabella dei dischi che dici
<frapez> non esce niente
<jester-> frapez: se gprated  li vede li vede pure l'intaller quando arrivi al partizionamento
<frapez> non li vede
<frapez> mi sposto in fraèpez 1 scusaù
<frapez> frapez1
<jester-> frapez: sicuro?
<jester-> fradeve: quando arrivi la partizionamento dovrebbe dire che sta cercando i device
<jester-> frapez1:  quando arrivi la partizionamento dovrebbe dire che sta cercando i device
<frapez1> eccomi
<frapez1> quando arrivo al device
<frapez1> mi dice il mesaggio che ti dicevo prima
<frapez1> per la precisione a: "tipo do omstallazione"
<frapez1> novrebbe uscire la lista di dove voglio installare giusto?
<frapez1> ma non esce niente
<frapez1> *dovrebbe
<jester-> frapez1: riavvia la baracca
<frapez1> ok
<frapez1> fatto
<frapez1> mi da lo stesso problema
<jester-> frapez1: controlla md5sum della iso e riscrivila
<jester-> inmpossibile che gparted le veda e l'installer no
<frapez1> come faccio??
<jester-> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/MD5Sum
<frapez1> ho ubuntu 12.04
<jester-> leggi la guida
<frapez1> vediamo se mi da lo stesso problema
<frapez1> cmq dovrebbe essere giusta perchè quel cd l'ho usato già altre volte
<frapez1> mi da lo stesso problema con il cd di ubuntu
<frapez1> si può risolvere?
<frapez1> mi da lo stesso problema con il cd di ubuntu
<frapez1> si può risolvere?
<toshiro22> salve
<toshiro22> raga quando esce il nuovo ubuntu?
<a7x> di solito, verso il 20 ottobre
<toshiro22> ok raga ma secondo voi  avranno messo un kernel che abbia contatto con il bios come windows cosi il sistema ubuntu si regolarizza automaticamente sulla temperatura ecc
<toshiro22> xke quelli di windows mi dissero che ubuntu scalda xke non ha stretto contatto con il bios
<toshiro22> quindi secondo me aggiornare il kernel e inutile se non fanno questa operazione
<gio> salve a tutti
<gio> posso chiedere un informazione?    non trovo la soluzione al mio problema su internet
<gio> ho appena installato ubuntu gnome shell remix e non vedo la scrivania
<gio> niente icone, non compare il menu a tendina se schiaccio il tasto destro ecc
<toshiro22> usa il forum qui sono tutti afk xD..
<gio> bella!!  XD
<toshiro22> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=58&t=493285nf vedi se ti aiuta
<toshiro22> bella? xD
<gio> nel senso bella che sono afk !!  vado sul foro
<gio> comunque non ha aiutato, ci avevo provato già
<DoctorD90> Buon giorno
<DoctorD90> Nella pagina d loggin di webmin, m compare il tipo di cpu che ho, quanti core, clock e tutto....
<DoctorD90> Ho trovato che esiste cat /proc/cpuinfo   per reperire le info sulla/e cpu
<DoctorD90> Ma c'è un comando per reperire una riga tipo
<DoctorD90> Intel Core i7 @ 2.37Ghz,2cores
<DoctorD90> ?
<DoctorD90> O devo formarla con dato x dato? Grz
<Janvitus> c'è un un membro del Gruppo IRC?
<mapreri> Janvitus: joina #ubuntu-it-ops
<Janvitus> vero
<nicotano> salve
<marcofe_> salve a tutti
<milu_> eccomi
<milu_> qualcuno mi puo fare una mano
<milu_> ho installato il kernel 3.5.4
<milu_> e mi appare uno schermo nero
<milu_> senza farmi andare avanti
<albatr0ss> milu_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<albatr0ss> cmq ripeto se non ti serve per esigenze specifiche lascia stare :-)
<milu_> sono una ragazza che non sa come compilare le cose ecc
<milu_> lo utilizzo su un portatilino
<milu_> chiedevo solo una mano
<milu_> per tornare
<milu_> come prima
<milu_> niente di ke
<FloodBotIt1> milu_: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<milu_> poi se mi dai guide in inglese ancora peggio!
<DoctorD90> Pardon, problemi d linea...
<albatr0ss> milu_: ma il kernel come lo hai installato?
<albatr0ss> da synaptic
<milu_> da terminale
<milu_> con dei comandi
<milu_> che ho copiato da una guida
<milu_> quello che chiedo io
<albatr0ss> passami il link della guida
<milu_> su chimerarevo
<milu_> sono entrata
<milu_> spe
<milu_> www.chimerarevo.com/2012/09/16/rilasciato-kernel-linux-3-5-4-installiamolo-su-ubuntu/
<milu_> ecco qui
<milu_> ho seguito anke l'ultimo passo
 * nicotano saluta
<albatr0ss> oh cavolo un kernel già compilato e scaricato da dropbox
<albatr0ss> male....
<milu_> =(
<albatr0ss> male….
<milu_> non so come fare
<albatr0ss> aspetta
<albatr0ss> ciao nicotano
<nicotano> ciao albatr0ss
<milu_> io ora sono entrata scegliendo l'opzione all'avvio del pc linux kernel previous
<albatr0ss> quindi hai eseguito anche i conmandi per la scheda nvidia?
<milu_> si ma non vanno
<albatr0ss> digitando uname -an cosa ti esce?
<milu_> Linux K-Anonymous 3.2.0-30-generic-pae #48-Ubuntu SMP Fri Aug 24 17:14:09 UTC 2012 i686 athlon i386 GNU/Linux
<DoctorD90> Domandina: qualcuno conosce come fareper avere il comando "vhosts" ed ottenere gli ip disponibili?
<albatr0ss> milu_: figo che c'è Anonymous nel nome del kernel… non promette bene
<milu_> bhè mio figlio
<milu_> mi ha installato tutto
<albatr0ss> intanto è un 3.2 e non il 3.5
<milu_> certo
<milu_> è un 3.2
<milu_> xke sono entrata
<FloodBotIt1> milu_: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<milu_> su linux kernel previous
<milu_> su 3.5.4 mi fa lo schermo nero e non mi fa entrare!!
<albatr0ss> FloodBotIt1: non mi sempra che ci siano dei eccessivamente lunghi da richiedere pastebin
<albatr0ss> se poi ritieni che stiamo intasando il canale andiamo in PM
<albatr0ss> cmq si sperava che qualcuno desse una mano…
<albatr0ss> *dei post
<albatr0ss> milu_: aspetta che tiro su una linux
<milu_> grazie ti ringrazio infinitamente
<DoctorD90> Hola nannes ^^
<nannes> -_____________________-
<nannes> ""
<nannes> mi perseguiti? :S
<DoctorD90> XD ma daiiii xD smettila x,D
<DoctorD90> No ti saluto >,>
<nannes> bah, non mi piacciono i saluti       lol
<DoctorD90> Lo faccio x educazione, ma se ti da fastidio dillo! Scs
<DoctorD90> Ecco xD scs allora xD
<nannes> sono intrisi di smancerìe e finti ..  preferisco andare al sodo, sempre     lol
<DoctorD90> >,> veramente ti salutavo >,> niente di finto >,> mi dispiace se hai avuto questa impressione!
<nannes> No parlo in generale!  lol
<milu_> albatr0ss
<milu_> forse ci sono riuscita
<albatr0ss> che hai fatto?
<milu_> con il comando sudo apt-get purge linux-image-3.5.4-030504
<milu_> devo solo riavviare
<milu_> per vedere
<albatr0ss> brava era proprio lì che volevo arrivare
<albatr0ss> ok prova e fammi sapere
<milu_> ok baci
<DoctorD90> Qualcuno sa come ottenere la lista degli ip disponibili ?
<albatr0ss> DoctorD90: cosa intendi per ip disponibili?
<DoctorD90> Nel pannello d controllo della vps, mi mostra quanti ipv4(7) e quanti ipv6(0) sono disponibili per il mio vps; in molte shell trovo il comando vhosts che mi mostra le vhost disponibili di quel servizio
<albatr0ss> non c'è un pannello di controllo o qualcosa di simile dove te li elenca?
<DoctorD90> Ora vorrei capire se il comando vhosts è uno script che ricava tramite quali ip è contattabile il server, oppure se posta solo un elenco scritto a mano dall'admin
<DoctorD90> Sisi, nel pannello di controllo del servizio con cui ho il vps
<DoctorD90> Ma volevo mettere anche io il comando vhosts
<DoctorD90> Però non so se legge un file precedentemente scritto, o se
<DoctorD90> Se li ricava da solo
<albatr0ss> puoi provare a dare un'occhiata nei vhosts di apache
<DoctorD90> Mmm....magari....sai dovr sta di default il file?
<albatr0ss> DoctorD90: dovrebbero stare sotto la dir dei file di conf di Apache
<DoctorD90> ...lol non la so xP questo chiedevo :P
<DoctorD90> Ops....m sn appena accorto d avere il kernel 2.x :/ ....penso ke più che pensare al motd devo pensare ad aggiornare il kernel >,>
<albatr0ss> "/etc/httpd/conf"
<DoctorD90> T stimo xD grz mille!
<DoctorD90> ...ok, file vuoto xD ...bene xD
<DoctorD90> Ma sto leggendo che non c'è nuovo kernel per le LTS come la precise....cosa vuol dire? Che va bene il mio kernel e nn c'è nulla da aggiornare?
<rebuman> Salve!
<XRC7> salve vorrei chiedere un informazione riguardante ubuntu
<XRC7> prima avevo un pc con windows e per programmarlo di spegnersi a una certa ora usavo PowerOff però ora che sono passato a ubuntu non so che programma o comando usare
<kibitzer> pinguin
<alessandr1> Salve e buona serata a tutti
<alessandr1> io avrei un problemino con la scheda grafica
<alessandr1> preticamente non rieco ad aggiornare i driver
<alessandr1> e l'aggiornamento mi serve perchè quando uso firefox o chrome
<alessandr1> se apro due schede
<mibofra> che scheda è ?
<alessandr1> mi si sovrappongono i colori qualcuno riuscirebbe a darmi un consiglio cosa devo fare
<alessandr1> nvidia geforce 9500
<alessandr1> geforce 9500gt
<alessandr1> cosa potrei fare per risolvere?
<mibofra> cerca il gestore driver aggiuntivi :D .
<alessandr1> e dove lo trovo?
<alessandr1> gestore pacchetti?
<mibofra> cercando gestore driver aggiuntivi, o driver
<mibofra> o da terminale
<mibofra> "gksudo jockey-gtk"
<mibofra> ed installi i driver proprietari per la tua scheda video :D .
<alessandr1> ho dato il comando sul terminale
<mibofra> metti la tua password
<alessandr1> si si fatto
<mibofra> ok
<mibofra> parte :D ?
<alessandr1> mi si è aperta la scheda
<alessandr1> driver aggiuntivi
<mibofra> ci sono driver da installare ?
<alessandr1> c'è ne sono 4 tipi
<Occhio> Salve gente. Sto cercando di mettere Xubuntu. Lo sto provando in LIVE ma ogni tanto si blocca. Non riproduce musica * GSREADER IS MISSING A PLUG IN* e ho dei dubbi per partizionare l'HD. Can u help me;'
<alessandr1> quale metto^
<alessandr1> ?
<mibofra> alessandr1: sono tutti per la scheda video ?
<alessandr1> era su raccomandato
<alessandr1> si tutti per la scheda video
<mibofra> Occhio: ogni tanto in live è normale, 2)devi installare i plug-in per riprodurre i formati proprietari :D .
<alessandr1> tutti driver grafici accelerati
<mibofra> metti il primo e riavvia .
<alessandr1> e poi che devo fare dopo il riavvio?
<mibofra> userà in automatico quelli che avrai appena installato
<alessandr1> ok ci provo
<alessandr1> seleziono il primo
<alessandr1> e poi riavvio
<alessandr1> grazie di tutto
<mibofra> prego :D .
<Occhio> ok, e per partizionare.. ho la partiz primaria con 37 percento libero e nella partizione estesa ho un unita logia...
<Occhio> logica cano 51 percento libero
<mibofra> e ?
<Occhio> con...
<mibofra> ?
<Occhio> Perdonate ma sto in live e non so dove sono i caratteri.. riepilogo: non riproduce la musica, ma con l'installazione completa dovrebbe scaricare i plug in e si dovrebbe risolvere.. giusto? poi per partizionare ho la partiz primaria con 37 percento libero e nella partizione estesa ho un unita logica con il 51 percento libero ... potete consigliarmi?
<Occhio> grazie
<mibofra> li devi scaricare tu i plugin .
<Occhio> ok
<Occhio> dove li trovo?
<mibofra> 37 % , ma di cosa ?
<mibofra> 1TB ?
<Occhio> ok hai ragione. C: 35 GB E: 49GB
<mibofra> non penso ci entri XD .
<mibofra> ma forse si :D .
<mibofra> fai il partizionamento guidato .
<mibofra> d installer .
<Occhio> mah.. ho letto che 10 GB dovrebbero bastare.. per xubuntu
<mibofra> *da
<mibofra> se installer dice che ci entra , tutto ok ;) .
<Occhio> ok..
<Occhio> provo
<Occhio> tks
<mibofra> io sono sempre qui nel caso :D .
<Occhio> grazie!
<mibofra> prego :D
<giovanni_68> Problema con Avidemux: ho tagliato un file .m2t proveniente da registrazione dvb con Kaffeine.... l'audio è in ritardo... cosa ho sbagliato?
<mibofra> no, capita nella registrazione m2t, devi sistemare il ritardo .
<giovanni_68> nel senso che nella casella 'ritardo' inserisco l'opportuno valore?
<mibofra> :D .
<mibofra> yes
<kunta> ho tolto una _penna_ in fase di trascrizione ed adesso non riesco + aleggerla. era dotata di password
<mibofra> formatti ?
<kunta> posso recuperare i dati
<mibofra> avevi dento cose importanti ?
<mibofra> si c'è speranza per il recupero .
<kunta> qualche foto
<mibofra> photorec
<mibofra> installi testdisk che installa pure photorec
<mibofra> metti la chiavetta
<mibofra> avvi photorec
<mibofra> gli dici dove salvare il recuperato e via :D .
<kunta> volevo provare a conservare , diciamo cosi dati sensibili...
<kunta> lo devo primna scaricare?
<mibofra> si
<kunta> photorec
<giovanni_68> grazie, ma se avessi usato VLC e quindi il formato fosse stato il mpeg-ts, sarebbe stata la stessa cosa?
<mibofra> "sudo update && sudo apt-get install testdisk" kunta
<mibofra> giovanni_68 :D si .
<giovanni_68> grazie.
<mibofra> prego :D
<kunta> non succede niente nel terminale
<mibofra> con "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install testdisk" ?
<kunta> ok
<mibofra> quando finisce , metti la chiavetta .
<kunta> impossibile montare
<mibofra> senza levarla dai "sudo blkid"
<mibofra> e posta il risultato su...
<mibofra> !paste | kunta
<ubot-it> kunta: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<kunta> ho salvato l'immagine , ma non ricordo come past artela
<mibofra> !image | kunta
<ubot-it> kunta: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<kunta> http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add&errors=Agree+to+the+terms.
<mibofra> no kunta
<mibofra> copia il risultato di sudo blkid come normale testo
<mibofra> e mettilo su
<mibofra> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<mibofra> più semplice :D .
<kunta> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1209684/
<mibofra> ok dai "sudo photorec"
<mibofra> PS. anche se penso che i dati crittografati recuperati così saranno illegibili
<mibofra> *illeggibili
<mibofra> vuoi continuare lo stesso ?
<kunta> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1209686/
<kunta> si, proviamoci
<mibofra> ok
<mibofra> dai "sudo photorec"
<kunta> gia fatto
<mibofra> crea nel frattempo una nuova cartella nella tua home che chiamerai dati
<mibofra> oppure "mkdir dati"
<mibofra> su un altro terminale
<kunta> jet flash da 8 giga
<mibofra> ora photorec cosa chiede ?
<mibofra> ?
<kunta> http://imagebin.org/228635
<mibofra> selezionalo
<mibofra> poi ?
<kunta> fatto
<mibofra> ora chiede la tabella delle partizioni ?
<mibofra> scegli intel
<kunta> si
<kunta> non vedo la scritta da nessuana parte
<mibofra> chide la tabella delle partizioni ?
<mibofra> allora dimmi cosa ti propone .
<kunta> si
<mibofra> allora ?
<kunta> 1..,2,.. 6,...5....
<mibofra> 1 /dev/sdb1
<mibofra> forse meglio che posti uno screen :D .
<kunta> mi ricrdo come
<mibofra> non l'hai fatto poco fa ?
<kunta> non rtitrovo la scritta su dove postarlo
<mibofra> ah :D
<mibofra> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<kunta> http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add&errors=Agree+to+the+terms.
<mibofra> no kunta
<kunta> vedi se ci sono riuscito
<mibofra> XD
<mibofra> riprova :D
<kunta> e che ca.... non riesco + ad incollarla
<mibofra> copia il contenuto tipo testo, e incollalo su
<mibofra> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<kunta> una volta incollato che ca... devo pigiare per inviarla
<mibofra> si
<kunta> PhotoRec 6.13, Data Recovery Utility, November 2011 Christophe GRENIER <grenier@cgsecurity.org> http://www.cgsecurity.org  Disk /dev/sda - 160 GB / 149 GiB (RO) - MAXTOR STM3160211AS       Partition                  Start        End    Size in sectors       No partition             0   0  1 19457  80 63  312581808 [Whole disk] > 1 * HPFS - NTFS              0   1  1  6481 254 63  104133267   2 E extended              6482  21  2 194
<kunta> mi e scomparsa la barra dell'indirizzo
<kunta> sadesso provo a scollegarmi e ricollegarmi
<kunta> che ne dici?
<mibofra> io vado fra un po :D .
<kunta> non mi abbandonate proprio sul + bello
<mibofra> ma dovevi selezionare /dev/sdb
<kunta> sarebbe la penna?
<mibofra> si :D.
<kunta> ho selezionato i dat i da salvare nella cartella dat che mi avevi detto di creare all'inizio
<DoctorD90> Sera ^^ ...volevo dire, mi pare ad alabastors, ke ho trovato come ottenere gli ip...sono un nabbaccio! Tramite ifconfig ed "editanto" l'output ^^ grazie mille comunque^^
<DoctorD90> nannes, ci sei? T dovrei kiedere una cosina pls....
<DoctorD90> 2a pensarci...ma alla fine sono uguali....
<mibofra> kunta: ok continua e buon lavoro :D .
<kunta> ma adesso come faccio a capire quale la penna?
<DoctorD90> Mibofra, scusami, conosci come usare sed? XP
<mibofra> kunta: vedi cosa recupera :D .
<mibofra> Doctor: che devi fare ?
<DoctorD90> 2cose....spetta ke prendo quello fatto fin'ora...un sec solo grz mille
<mibofra> un sec che poi vado :D .
<DoctorD90> ifconfig | grep "addr:"| awk 'NR>2{print $2}' `
<DoctorD90> Io sono arrivato qui
<mibofra> ti serve l'indirizzo ip della stampante ?
<DoctorD90> Ed ottengo l'ip ma come addr:126.22.22.22
<DoctorD90> No xke? XD
<DoctorD90> L'ip macchina
<DoctorD90> Scusami non mi sono spiegato!
<DoctorD90> Ho una vps e sto cercando di fare uno script che auto recuperi gli ip disponibili
<mibofra> esiste angry ip :D , cercalo su google :D
<mibofra> fa proprio quello che vuoi tu, è un ip scanner :D .
<mibofra> aloha ;) .
<DoctorD90> Sono giunto a ifconf, ke m da gli ip, ed infine ....lool xD ma ifconfig è già mel sistema senza necessità d installare altro xP
<DoctorD90> Bon...comunque lo provo :)
<DoctorD90> Nein...vuole java...altra roba da installare >,> meglio di no..tanto sono ad un passo dalla soluzione *.*
<cyberpork> ciao!
<cyberpork> ragazzi ho un problema, ho cercato sul forum come un disperato
<cyberpork> ed anche in rete
<cyberpork> ma non riesco a sbloccare il mio apt
<cyberpork> che mi da errore nell'elaborare i pacchetti /linux-image-3.2.0-25-generic
<cyberpork> e /linux-image-3.2.0-26-generic
<cyberpork> http://pastebin.com/0Cwyf0fF
<cyberpork> qeusto è l'output di apt-get upgrade
#ubuntu-it 2013-09-09
<pinuzza44> salve
<pinuzza44> vorrei un'info
<pier_> ciao
<pier_> mi serve un picolo aiuto con il terminale, come faccio a cambiare i permessi a tutti i file e cartelle contenuti in queaal in cui sono? grazie
<pier_> *quella
<pier_> c'è nessuno? . . . :)
<pier_> :)
<pier_> fa nullaci sono arrivato ciao a tutti
<akis24> giorno
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<glpiana> ola
<gippo> cè un'anima pia che mi aiuterebbe a superare un problemino di ubuntu?
<enzotib> !chiedi | gippo
<ubot-it> gippo: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<gippo> Ieri ho installato ubuntu in dual boot con windows. Stamane, tramite ''guide online'' ho rimosso l'interfaccia grafica di ubuntu per sostituirla con xubuntu.. Al successivo riavvio, l'interfaccia grafica non si carica, al suo posto cè solo il terminale
<gippo> La mia ipotesi era che i driver della scheda grafica hanno ''baruffato'' con linux, rendendomi impossibile l'accesso all'interfaccia grafica
<K99Brain> gippo, da terminale, reinstalla l'interfaccia grafica
<K99Brain> gippo, sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<fcole90> Se non è connesso ad internet da terminale credo sia difficile.
<gippo> dunque, mi dà una erie di ''Impossibile recuperare http://it.archive.ubuntu.... ecc. Impossibile scaricare alcuni pacchetti. Potrebbe essere utile apt-get upate o provare --fix-missing
<fcole90> Cosa esce scrivendo: sudo lightdm start?
<fcole90> Gippo: non sei connesso ad internet e quindi non scarica i pacchetti :/
<gippo> una serie di Starting e Stopping, con a fianco [OK]
<fcole90> E poi si ferma così?
<gippo> cè il cursore _ che lampeggia
<fcole90> Forse sta partendo :)
<gippo> Aspetto quindi?
<fcole90> Ok, ci sta mettendo più del solito?
<gippo> Penso di sì, dato che è ancora fermo e ancora lampeggiante
<fcole90> Se premi ctrl + f1 dovrebbe apparirti una console, guardi che errori dice?
<gippo> ctrl + f1 non succede niente
<gippo> Riavvio premendo il tasto di accensione?
<fcole90> Mmh strano.. Se hai un supporto, fai partire una live e da lì fai chroot nel sistema installato.
<gippo> Ora come ora non ce l'ho a portata di mano :(
<fcole90> Cm fare chroot dovresti trovarlo nel wiki di ubuntu.
<fcole90> Ok, allora nell'attesa riavvia e prova a fare sudo dpkg-reconfigure xorg
<fcole90> Se ci sono problemi te li potrebbe dire
<gippo> nessun errore
<fcole90> Bene. Che pacchetti hai installato/rimosso?
<gippo> Cioè?
<fcole90> Quando hai installato xfce
<gippo> Mi puoi fare qualche esempio? Perchè non o neanch se ho installato xfce (magari inconsapevolmente?)
<fcole90> Se volevi passare a xubuntu dovresti averlo installato. È l'ambiente desktop che usa xubuntu :)
<fcole90> Hai un cavo LAN?
<gippo> In teoria si. Sono in aula pc dell'uni
<fcole90> Ok, allora prova ifconfig eth0 up
<fcole90> Dovresti connetterti ad internet
<gippo> Comando "ipconfig" non trovato.
<jester-> ifconfig
<jester-> e poi sudo dhclinet eth0
<fcole90> Jester: grazie, non ricordavo il comando preciso :)
<fcole90> Gippo: poi se connetti puoi installare tutto il necessario con apt-get install xubuntu-desktop ;)
<gippo> L' ifconfig non mi andava, mi dava permesso negato. Ho messo il suo davanti e ha funzionato. Poi con il comando di jester, mi dà sudo: dhclinet: comando non trovato
<gippo> sudo*
<gippo> okok, dovrei aver fatto
<gippo> era sudo dhcclient eth0
<fcole90> La prossima volta comunque ti consiglio di provare prima a controllare se l'installazione è andata a buon fine e solo dopo rimuovere i pacchetti non più necessari. Così sei sicuro di ritrovarti con almeno un ambiente funzionante ;)
<jester-> gippo: dhclient
<fcole90> Ottimo :)
<gippo> Ora cè il cursore che lampeggia, come se stese lavorando
<fcole90> Ora sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop :)
<fcole90> Questo è bizzarro..
<gippo> in questi casi mi affido al fidato ctrl+c
<gippo> comunque ho inserito il comando di ubuntu-desktop ma mi dice che xubuntu-desktop è gi
<gippo> già alla versione più recente
<gippo> Consigli di ritornare alla versione di ubuntu? Perchè ad esempio, non so se c'entra, ma il gestore del dual boot è ancora sotto ubuntu..
<gippo> E sì, sono un neofita di fcole90 linu & co.
<gippo> E sì la tastiera non va molto bene
<fcole90> Tranquillo, prova cmq dalla live se non risolvi. Orz devo andare.
<fcole90> Ciao
<gippo> Ciao e grazie !
<MoL0ToV> ciao ragazzi, da oggi non mi va più xscreensaver. in pratica digiti la password ma da autenticazione fallita anche se la password è corretta
<enzotib> MoL0ToV, hai sbagliato la password al 99%
<Master-Sox> Salve a tutti, sono un web master e passando ad ubuntu vorrei chiedervi quali software sono i migliori per la programmazione / sviluppo
<Master-Sox> io usavo notepad ++
<enzotib> Master-Sox, eclipse, code blocks, etc.
<cristian_c> Master-Sox, mi sembra di aver già letto questa domanda ieri
<enzotib> !programmazione | Master-Sox
<ubot-it> Master-Sox: sezione dedicata alla programmazione e allo sviluppo http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Programmazione
<Master-Sox> cristian_c: ?? oddio no, grazie enzotib.
<cristian_c> lol
<MoL0ToV> enzotib, no è corretta
<enzotib> MoL0ToV, non hai per caso Shift bloccato?
<gippo> sono bloccato nella modalità testuale di ubuntu... come faccio a far partire l'interfaccia grafica?
<enzotib> gippo, sudo service lightdm restart
<cristian_c> lol
<MoL0ToV> enzotib, no
<enzotib> MoL0ToV, Ctrl-Alt-F1, prova a loggarti lì, e se va, killa xscreensaver
<MoL0ToV> se faccio su - utente in un terminale autentica
<MoL0ToV> se aspetto che si blocchi lo schermo e scrivo la password non autentica
<enzotib> MoL0ToV, ha caratteri strani questa password?
<MoL0ToV> no
<MoL0ToV> ora ho killato xscreensaver
<MoL0ToV> dovrebbe ripartire da solo? o bisogna riavviarlo?
<gippo> niente da fare con lightdm restart. mi fa la procedura con tutti gli [OK] a fianco, ma il cursore rimane lamepaggiante e non posso scrivere ulteriori righe di comando. l'unica cosa che riesco a fare è premere il bottone di accensione per riavviare la macchina e ritornare alla modalità testuale
<enzotib> MoL0ToV, si riavvia quando ti logghi, quindi al momento non si riavvia
<enzotib> gippo, ma che hai combinato?
<gippo> Dunque, ieri ho installato in dual boot linux e seven. Stamane ho voluto aggiornare l'interfaccia grafica di ubuntu con xubuntu. Riavvio e rimango bloccato nella modalità testuale
<MoL0ToV> faccio logout... vediamo
<enzotib> gippo, prima domanda, perché non hai installato direttamente xubuntu? seconda domanda, cosa hai fatto di preciso per passare a xubuntu?
<MoL0ToV> enzotib, niente da fare, non autentica correttamente
<gippo> Prima risposta: a casa non avevo la connessione e avevo solo il cd di ubuntu. Dato che si parla solo di interfaccia grafica, ho pensato che una volta installato ubuntu avrei potuto cambiare. Seconda risposta: ho installato i pacchetti xubuntu, e rimosso i file inutili di ubuntu
<gippo> seguendo ''guide online''
<enzotib> gippo, perché rimuovere? per risparmiare pochi MB?
<enzotib> gippo, essendo difficile capire qual è il problema, ti consiglio di rimettere tutto quello che hai tolto, se ci riesci
<enzotib> gippo, altrimenti, essendo una nuova installazione, rifalla da capo, che non ci perdi tanto tempo
<enzotib> vado, ciao
<famte> salve
<famte> non riesco a creare una pen drive bootable
<famte> sto usando un mac
<famte> nessuno?
<akis24> ciao
<bimi> ciao
<nicola88> ciao a tutti. io ho un sony vajo con ubuntu 12.04 lts. mi si blocca ogni volta il mouse e il touchpad. ho letto su internet che é un problema frequente. qualcuno sa aiutarmi a risolverlo?
<Matt_91> nicola88: in passato ho avuto pure io questi problemi ma su un hp, ma in versioni più vecchi di ubuntu, pur seguendo guide il problema non si risolveva mai definitivamente, il mio personale consiglio è di documentarti se questi problemi ci sono anche nell'ultima verione di ubuntu ed in caso siano stati risolti di aggiornare l'os
<nicola88> io uso ubuntu 12.04 sul mio pc acer da quando è stato rilasciato e nn mi ha mai dato problemi. invece su questo sony della mia ragazza c'è questo inconveniente. ho provato a seguire le guide ma nn riesco a risolverlo..
<akis24> nicola88:  in alternativa leggi qui http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=432204
<nicola88> ok..
<jester1-> nicola88:  prova la live 13.04 che dovrebbe andare tutto sul vaio
<nicola88> si puoinstallare gnome 3 su ubuntu 13.04?
<simone_> salve!
<simone_> c'è nessuno?
<simone_> ??
<Matt_91> simone_: no
<simone_> chi mi può dare una mano?
<Matt_91> !qualcuno | simone_
<ubot-it> simone_: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<simone_> ok!
<simone_> quale versione mi consigliate per un netbook 1gb di ram e windows xp? lentissimo oramai!
<Matt_91> simone_: la pattumiera?
<Matt_91> simone_: comunque installaci l'ultima la 13.04 e vedi...
<simone_> non funz già provata! mi da problemi già prima che finisca l'istallazione
<Matt_91> simone_: allora prova lubuntu
<simone_> ci provo! ci provo!
<simone_> ma è possibile che non giri ubuntu o lubunto o ecc... su un netbook?
<Nuovoutente> Salve!
<Nuovoutente> Ho bisogno di aiuto!
<Matt_91> simone_: se è troppo vecchio... ubuntu ha le sue esigenze, sfatiamo il mito che se lo installiamo su un catorcio questo rinasce...
<Nuovoutente> Mi serve aiuto per installare ubuntu tramite chiavetta USB!
<Matt_91> !usb | Nuovoutente
<ubot-it> Nuovoutente: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<simone_> in mio netbook non è vecchio ma ha poche risorse...
<Nuovoutente> Grazie mille! :)
<Matt_91> simone_: che notebook è?
<simone_> packard bell dot m
<simone_> alla fine non è così malvagio!
<simone_> ogni volta che provo ad istallare ubuntu nn arrivo alla fine!
<simone_> cmq provo sto lubuntu!!!
<Matt_91> simone_: strano, non è che hai la iso sminchiata?
<Matt_91> !md5 | simone_
<ubot-it> simone_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum. Per una lista completa, si veda: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<simone_> che è la iso? scusa!!
<Matt_91> simone_: il file che scarichi da internet
<simone_> veramente ci ho pensato anch'io! ma che ci posso fare? lo prendo dal sito ufficiale...
<Matt_91> simone_: controlli con md5 se è giusto
<Matt_91> !md5 | simone_
<ubot-it> simone_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum. Per una lista completa, si veda: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<simone_> dammi del tu!
<simone_> mi chiede troppo!! md5??
<simone_> dai ora provo lubuntu poi vediamo!!
<BossLuigi> Salve
<BossLuigi> C'è qualcuno online?
<BossLuigi> O.o
<darchangel> ciao
<fabio___> salve vorrei sapere come configurare l  internet key di wind in ubuntu
<jester-> fabio___: se l'attacchi?
<jester-> se la riconosce ti chide se fare la connessione
<fabio___> no mi chiede l apn
<jester-> fabio___: appunto
<jester-> internet.wind
<fabio___> cosa devo scrivere
<jester-> fabio___: o megli se vai sulsito wind e ti vedi la configurazione
<fabio___> gia fatto ci sono solo per win e mac
<jester-> fabio___: la conf nel senso cosa scrivere
<jester-> apn sul cellofono è internet.wind
<fabio___> si
<jester-> non so se è uguale
<jester-> che poi sia winz o mac cambia niente
<fabio___> bo ora provo grazie mille
<lupetto-> salve
<lupetto-> chi mi da una dritta su come settare router alice gate2 usb su portatile che non ha sceda di rete e neanche scheda wi fi ma solo usb? grazie
<jester-> lupetto-: il rutter ha una usb?
<enzotib> un portatile senza eth e senza wifi? e dove lo hai reperito?
<lupetto-> si certo usavo portatile con windows e usb
<jester-> lupetto-: è di quelli rotondi?
<jester-> che rutter non è
<lupetto-> cosa router?
<jester-> eh
<lupetto-> router alice gate2 dial face con scheda laterale e due antenne
<jester-> lupetto-: un router si connette da solo a internet poi manda i dati by eth o wif
<lupetto-> si lo so
<jester-> lupetto-: se ha pure una usb non so se lo fa pure da li e serva un programma
<jester-> ma un pc senza ne eth en wifi da dove lo hai riesumato
<lupetto-> siccome quando avevo windows lo usavo cosi
<lupetto-> no lo usa mia mamma
<lupetto-> x navigare
<jester-> lupetto-: se lo attacchi alla usb non succede niente?
<lupetto-> con xp andava lento
<lupetto-> no non fa niente
<jester-> non pensi che in linux ci sia supporto per roba cosi vecchia
<lupetto-> allora devo trovare una scheda wi fi?
<jester-> lupetto-: e che sia linux compatibile
<jester-> lupetto-: netgear e linksys di solito lo sono
<lupetto-> il router e wi fi il portatile no
<lupetto-> ok, allora vedo se trovo una schedina wi fi o un pennino usb wi fi compatibile
<lupetto-> saluti a tutti
<AlbertoPol_1> !host
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'host'
<AlbertoPol_1> !hosts
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'hosts'
<AlbertoPol_1> come posso impostare il file hosts affinchè non visualizzi determinati siti ? Grazie
<Vale_> Ciao a tutti! Sto provando ad installare ubuntu su un pc vuoto appena comprato ma non mi legge il cd... o almeno così sembra, anche se l'ho installato a mio fratello una settimana fa da quello stesso cd e andava benissimo (lui però aveva window s installato)... secondo voi cosa può essere? Grazie10000!!! :)
<l01> Vale_: prova l'installazione da usb
<l01> !usb
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<Vale_> grazie! Ora provo!!!
<Vale_> Dice di assicurarsi che "sia possibile effettuare il boot da USB nelle impostazioni del Bios".... in parole povere?
<l01> Vale_: inserisci il live usb, se non si avvia entri nel BIOS e dai priorità alla chiavetta
<l01> rispetto al disco interno e al CD
<l01> Vale_: marca e modello del pc? magari faccio una ricerca
<Vale_> è un samsung ATIV Book 2 (così c'è scritto sulla scatola)
<Vale_> Ora comunque provo a fare come hai detto.. ti ringrazio molto!
<Vale_> Se mi toccasse entrare nel BIOS magari ti chiedo che non so bene come muovermi :)
<diddi89> ciao a tutti, io ho un problema nell'installazione di ubuntu da cd. Alla fine della procedura di installazione mi chiede di riavviare il computer e continuo ad avere solo windows.
<diddi89> come posso fare a vedere anche ubuntu?
<diddi89> grazie!!!!
#ubuntu-it 2013-09-10
<darchangel> ciao
<MoL0ToV> ciao ragazzi, non mi va più xscreensaver. in pratica digiti la password ma da autenticazione fallita anche se la password è corretta
<MoL0ToV> suggerimenti?
<Ozzy> salve a tutti, sto cercando un laptop silenzioso dove poter installare ubuntu 13.10, potete consigliarmi un modello che siamo sicuri sia totalmente funzionante su questo sistema operativo?
<ubuntu> ciao
<Guest3296> non riesco piu a loggarmi su ubuntu!
<Guest3296> appena inserisco la password si blocca
<Guest3296> aiuto
<Guest3296> >.<
<Guest3296> qualcuno mi puo dare una mano -=[p[;;'=\]['
<Guest3296> >.<
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<Ozzy> ciao
<farsimonioso> salve,
<lucapc> buongiorno a tutti ho installato ubuntu solo da ieri, lo trovo ottimo rispetto a W7, ma non rieso a installare i driver della scheda BROADCOM STA senza fili per navigare
<lucapc> il pc è un netbook samsung n150 processore n455
<lucapc> ciao a tutti
<underz0ne> lucapc, prova a guardare qui: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=427753
<lucapc> grazie gia visto ma mi da un messaggio di errore
<lucapc> L'installazione di questo driver non è riuscita.  Consultare i file di registro per maggiori informazioni: /var/log/jockey.log
<lucapc> questo è il messaggio di errore
<underz0ne> ho un problema quando installo le ultime immagini del kernel con aptitude
<underz0ne> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6087199/
<underz0ne> l'installazione fallisce
<underz0ne> aptitude mi dice che sono installate parzialmente
<jester-> underz0ne: hai il disco pieno?
<underz0ne> jester-, no ho 880 GB liberi
<jester-> underz0ne: pare non trovare spazio per scompattare l'image
<jester-> underz0ne: ocme dire che hai una sola partizione su un hd da un tera?
<ExPBoy> underz0ne,  gzip: stdout: No space left on device
<underz0ne> jester-, sai che forse c'hai ragione
<ExPBoy> sicuro che il d9isco abbia spazio libero?
<underz0ne> ho guardato con df
<underz0ne> e la partizione di /boot
<underz0ne> è usata al 96%
<jester-> underz0ne: disinstalla images vecchie
<jester-> underz0ne: e la boot va montata
<underz0ne> jester-, come faccio a disinstallare quelle vecchie?
<jester-> underz0ne: da synaptic o software center o con dpkg
<underz0ne> jester-, ok grazie
<jester-> underz0ne: dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<jester-> non segare quella in uso
<jester-> non dovrebbe farlo fare ma non si sa mai
<underz0ne> ok ehe
<jester-> sudo dpkg --purge linux-image-sticass
<underz0ne> jester-, riuscito a far tutto grazie ancora
<vlt> Ciao. Ho un problema con LPMT (http://hv-a.com/lpmt/). Uso il binary su Ubuntu 12.04 (64bit) ma manca qualcosa per vedere i video.
<vlt> Qualcuno lo conosce? E ha un'idea?
<glpiana> ola
<ExPBoy> vlt, qui si da supporto solo ai pacchetti ufficiali e quello non è nei repository
<vlt> ExPBoy: Si, hai ragione.
<ExPBoy> vlt, magari prova in #ubuntu-it-chat forse qualcuno sa risponderti (io no)
<emiliap> C'è qualcuno che può aiutarmi?
<tpaper> !qualcuno | emiliap
<ubot-it> emiliap: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<emiliap> Ho un vecchio Ubuntu 8.04 (credo) e non mi fa più aggiornare. pensavo di scaricare la versione 13.04 e installarla da usb, ma ho paura di perdere i miei documenti. Come fare?
<glpiana> emiliap, ti fai un bel backup che non si sa mai. te li copi su una chiavetta o un disco esterno
<tpaper> emiliap, hai una partizione separata per la cartella /home ?
<glpiana> emiliap, poi durante l'installazione gli dici di aggiornare e in linea di massima non perdi nulla
<emiliap> Grazie, sto scaricando. Metto i doc su un HD esterno. Poi va bene unetbootin per mettere Ubuntu 13.04 sulla chiavetta?
<glpiana> emiliap, sì
<emiliap> Per fare il backup su HDD uso lo stesso unetbootin?
<glpiana> emiliap, il backup puoi farlo dalla tua installazione
<Ozzy> altrimenti un servizio di storage online
<MoL0ToV> i have a problem with xscreensaver, don't authenticate even with correct password
<jester-> !english | MoL0ToV
<ubot-it> MoL0ToV: Please join the international channel #ubuntu if you want to speak english. Here only italian language is permitted. Thank you
<MoL0ToV> sono italiano ;P
<MoL0ToV> ho sbagliato a fare il copia incolla
<MoL0ToV> eheh
<jester-> MoL0ToV: se non riconosce la pass significa che è buggato, disattiva autenticazione dopo sospensione
<MoL0ToV> jester-, ma su un altro pc non da problemi
<MoL0ToV> possibile che sia solo questo con la versione buggata? ammesso che sia buggata
<jester-> MoL0ToV: stesso sistema stessi aggiornamento stessi ppa?
<jester-> i ppa sono una delle pruncipale cause di ricorrenti sminchiamenti
<jester-> principali*
<MoL0ToV> cosa sono i ppa?
<jester-> !ppa
<ubot-it> Un Personal Package Archive (PPA) è in grado di fornire il software alternativo non normalmente disponibile nei repository di Ubuntu offical - Alla ricerca di un PPA? Vedi https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - ATTENZIONE: PPA sono pacchetti di terze parti NON supportati il cui utilizzo è a proprio rischio. Vedi anche !addppa e !ppa-purge
<jester-> MoL0ToV: unity?
<MoL0ToV> no sto usando xfce
<jester-> fai un gnomereset
<MoL0ToV> sarebbe?
<jester-> !gnomereset
<ubot-it> Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home  .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private  con un nome a piacere, ad esempio .gnome2.bk e riavviare la sessione
<jester-> e anche evntuale .xfce  .config/xfce e sega .compiz .compix1
<akis24> ciao
<oracolo88> Ciao a tutti
<devidino-irc> oracolo88:  Ciao
<oracolo88> qualcuno mi potrebbe dare un piccolo aiuto con libreoffice base?
<mibofra> oracolo88: che fa?
<oracolo88>  premetto che da poco che sto smanettando con libreoffice  ho creato un database come mi dice nelle istruzioni guidate creato tabella e formulario
<devidino-irc> !chat|oracolo88 ù
<ubot-it> oracolo88 ù: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<gaso7789> dove posso trovare ubuntu per amd?
<akis24> !download
<ubot-it> download is http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ o http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ o http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download
<akis24> gaso7789: non esiste una versione amd esistono le versioni 32 o 64 bit
<jester-> gaso7789: amd64 non significa processore amd, è sigla convenzionale per indicare sistema a 64 bit
<jester-> deriva dal fatto che amd fu la prima a implementare un 64 bit
<gaso7789> ok grazie
<jester-> deriva dal fatto che amd fu la prima a implementare un 64 bit
<verdazzurra> aiutooooooooooo non si avvia ubuntu
<_Shadow_> Salve, sto cercando di installare a fianco di windows 7 ubuntu 13
<_Shadow_> la mia domanda è:
<_Shadow_> nel sistema ho due partizioni primarie
<_Shadow_> una C: dove è allogiato windows e una D: dove salvo i mieti dati...
<_Shadow_> Adesso io vorrei creare 3 partizioni 1) per ubuntu 2) per la home 3) swap
<_Shadow_> quando vado a creare la partizione di ubuntu devo fare una partizione primaria?
<_Shadow_> Qualcuno riesce ad aiutarmi a chiarire la cosa?
<_Shadow_> Perchè ho visto che nel wiki non parla di 2 partizioni primarie...
<jester-> _Shadow_: per creare nuove partizioni devi avere dello spazio libero non allocato
<_Shadow_> Ok... So che vuol dire...
<jester-> _Shadow_: frega nada a linux se primaria o logica
<jester-> _Shadow_: o demolisci la casa e la rifai
<_Shadow_> No perchè ora che installo windows 7 con  i driver ci metto troppo xD
<_Shadow_> comunque posso prendere spazio sia dalla partizione C o D?
<_Shadow_> è indifferente? Basta avere dello spazio non allocato
<_Shadow_> ?
<jester-> _Shadow_: eh devi crearti dello spazio riducendo e senza fare casini
<_Shadow_> "senza fare casini" cosa vuol dire in termini informatici?
<_Shadow_> xD
<jester-> _Shadow_: lo spazio liberato da 2 partizioni deve essere contiguo
<_Shadow_> ecco ora capisco meglio xD
<jester-> o avrai due spazi non allocati random
<_Shadow_> ok allora ho idea di come posso fare :)
<jester-> _Shadow_: se usi gparted vedi cosa combina, fino a quando no salvi i cambiamenti non scassa nulla
<_Shadow_> Grazie mille :)
<_Shadow_> si si lo so
<_Shadow_> infatti uso quel programma xD
<jester-> _Shadow_: devi installare winz o è gia installato
<_Shadow_> faccio partire l'installazione da chiavetta usb
<_Shadow_> che mi trovo meglio
<_Shadow_> dopo quando mi chiede di fare le partizioni so come fare... il mio dubbio era il discorso se dovevo fare la partizione
<_Shadow_> primaria o logica :)
<jester-> a linux non gli frega
<_Shadow_> perfetto :)
<jester-> poi avere / su primaria e home in estesa o viceversa
<_Shadow_> ok... adesso vado che installo il tutto :)
<_Shadow_> se ho altri problemi ti contatto in chat :)
<_Shadow_> ciaoooo a dopo :)
<_Shadow_> Grazie mille per la spiegazione e i chiarimenti...
<draha> ciao
<eev> ciao
<draha> !list
<ubot-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<jester-> delfino1983: prova a riavviare il ruttere a vedere se prende ancora banda 2 qualcosa
<jester-> draha: sbagliato canalo
<sage79> salve. non è che sia un grave rpoblema. in gnome fallback con effetti attivati applicazioni e risorse sulla barra sono attaccati senza uno spazio che le separi. c'è un modo per risolvere?
<sage79> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/04/23.png proprio così
<Barrnet> salve, ho un problema con RandR, è installato l'1.1 ma xfce4 richiede 1.2 per poter cambiare la risoluzione
<Barrnet> come posso aggiornarlo? lo reinstallo brutalmente?
<Franco_> salv e a tutti
<Franco_> posso fare una domana facile sull' uso della rete e sul programma netstat ? io uso ubuntu precise e gnome classic
<Franco_> ciao..
<underz0ne> !chiedi | Franco_
<ubot-it> Franco_: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Franco_> qualcuno esperto sull'uso di netstat  sa se esiste una interfaccia grafica in Gnome per quel programma in modo che posso usarla al posto di dare i comandi nel terminale ?  una alternativa grafica all' uso del terminale insomma per analizzare la connessioni
<Franco_> le*
<silvia86> ciao qualcuno conosce bodhi linux?
<pierpaolo> ciao
<mibofra> Ciao pierpaolo
<cristian_c> lol
<pierpaolo> non so come funziona sto programma ubuntu
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> pierpaolo, non è un programma
<mibofra> Intanto è un sistema operativo
<cristian_c> -,-
<pierpaolo> ok
<mibofra> !ubuntu
<ubot-it> Ubuntu è un sistema operativo libero e gratuito basato su GNU/Linux. Vedi http://www.ubuntu-it.org/
<pierpaolo> poi
<pierpaolo> ok
<mibofra> Poi appena hai finito di leggere li e qui:
<mibofra> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<pierpaolo> perche ho fatto un casinio
<mibofra> Ne riparliamo
<pierpaolo> ho cancellato il sistema operativo
<mibofra> Quello sul pc?
<cristian_c> 22:52:07 <mibofra> !ubuntu
<cristian_c> lol
<pierpaolo> e volevo installare windows
<cristian_c> mibofra, non conoscevo questa voce del bot
<pierpaolo> 7
<cristian_c> :O
<mibofra> pierpaolo: hai il dvd d'installazione di win?
<Jighen> mibo ho cambiato tutti i file con i file.ogg
<pierpaolo> lo fatto con usb
<Jighen> e nn li legge nemmeno
<mibofra> pierpaolo: meglio dvd
<pierpaolo> non cia il lettore
<mibofra> Jighen: dovrai impostar un lettore esterno
<mibofra> pierpaolo: te ne puoi procurar uno usb?
<pierpaolo> no
<cristian_c> pierpaolo, che pc è?
<pierpaolo> asus
<cristian_c> pierpaolo, netbook?
<pierpaolo> no
<pierpaolo> e un asus f501u
<pierpaolo> io devo solo convertire la partizione
<pierpaolo> in mbr
<pierpaolo> con questo lo posso fare ?
<pierpaolo> con questo sistema operativo
<cristian_c> pierpaolo, interessante, non ha un drive ottico quel pc
<cristian_c> pierpaolo, mbr non è una partizione
<cristian_c> !mbr | pierpaolo
<ubot-it> pierpaolo: Per  ripristinare MBR: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RipristinoMbrWindows
<cristian_c> Jighen, non ho capito il problema
<kotrcka> ciao
<pierpaolo_> ciao
<pierpaolo_> volevo sapere cosa posso fare con questo sistema operativo
<_Shadow_> Ragazzi ho una domanda sulle momodesign della 3
<_Shadow_> quando ho inserito la chiavetta nel pc, subito ubuntu
<_Shadow_> mi ha aperto la configurazione
<_Shadow_> dove ho scelto il mio operatore
<_Shadow_> se avevo abbonamento o ricaricabile
<_Shadow_> dopo aver scelto queste impostazioni
<enzotib> !enter | _Shadow_
<ubot-it> _Shadow_: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<cristian_c> pierpaolo_, molte cose, ma devi spiegarti meglio
<enzotib> pierpaolo_: con windows che ci fai? con ubuntu lo stessp
<enzotib> stesso*
<_Shadow_> ho impostato la connessione solo per il 3G... adesso devo cambiare qualche altro parametro o la connessione è apposto?
<enzotib> _Shadow_: non saprei, ma se funziona, allora sei a posto, direi
<_Shadow_> adesso sta funzionando xD
<cristian_c> lol
<_Shadow_> ti sto scrivendo tramite ubuntu
<enzotib> _Shadow_: quindi non vedo il problema
<enzotib> troppo facile?
<_Shadow_> Era solo per chiedere se era configurata in modo corretto, perchè ho la para che se sbaglio la mia carta di credito va in negativo xD
<enzotib> _Shadow_: il controllo delle risorse utilizzate (tempo di connessione e/o MB traferiti) è cosa a parte
<_Shadow_> Si perchè all'università se mi voglio connettere al wifi della scuola devo scaricare un certificato per poter usare la rete, e poi cambiare delle impostazioni... Perchè bisogna fare tutte questi cambi di impostazioni e scaricare il certificato?
<_Shadow_> è perchè i tecnici hanno configurato la rete in modo strano?
<enzotib> probabile
<cristian_c> lol
<_Shadow_> si ma configurata in modo strano per proteggere la rete della scuola o perchè non avevano niente da fare? chiedo perchè non sono esperto di ubuntu xD
<enzotib> _Shadow_, qui non c'entra ubuntu, magari se ci presenti l'admin di rete ne riparliamo con lui
<_Shadow_> I tecnici della mia università sono simpatici al -100%
<_Shadow_> :)
<_Shadow_> Ragazzi mi è venuto fuori un errore strano che dice:
<_Shadow_> Sorry, Ubuntu 13.04 has experienced an internal error
<_Shadow_> che vol dire questo errore?
<_Shadow_> Se clicco su dettagli mi viene fuori un sacco di cose
<_Shadow_> ExecutablePath  /usr/lib/ubuntu-geoip/ubuntu-geoip-provider
<_Shadow_> Package  geoclue-ubuntu-geoip 1.0.1-0ubuntu4
<_Shadow_> Problem Type Crash
<_Shadow_> e altri errori che devo fare per risolvere?
<test__> sera
<gpl> salve avrei bisogno di una mano nell installazione di ubuntu
<gpl> qualcuno puo aiutarmi?
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | gpl
<ubot-it> gpl: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<gpl> ho caricato su chiavetta ubuntu con il relativo programma trovato nel sito, ho impostato nel bios removable device come prioritario ma quando riavvio il pc parte windows
#ubuntu-it 2013-09-11
<darchangel> giorn
<darchangel> giorno
<glpiana> ola
<alessandro_> salve ragazzi sto istallando ubuntu dopo non so quanto tempo che provo e sta istallando senza problemi gli o dato tutto lo spazio del hdd
<alessandro_> spero che poi si avvia
<jester-> ettepareva
<alessandro_> ???
<ExPBoy> alessandro_, facci sapere
<alessandro_> certo
<alessandro_> sono qua apposta
<ExPBoy> alessandro_, ma hai provato prima la live?
<alessandro_> in che senso
<alessandro_> mettere il cd e fare la prova di ubuntu si l ofatta
<ExPBoy> e non ci sono stati inconvenienti?
<glpiana> alessandro_, se gli hai dato tutto il disco come le altre volte io mi aspetto ancora un grub rescue
<alessandro_> e che dovro fare
<alessandro_> ora vediamo
<ExPBoy> ma tutto il disco in che senso?
<alessandro_> ma xkè cosi si istalla e come faccaimo mi dice che ce un errore bel cd
<jester-> glpiana: aaah non è la prima volta?
<glpiana> jester-, no, ci ha provato tutta la scorsa settimana
<glpiana> jester-, ha un bios che non permette agrub di leggere il kernel oltre i 30 giga di disco
<alessandro_> e un mese o forse di piu che ci provo
<glpiana> abbiamo più volte provato a fargli fare una root da 25 giga e poi il resto, ma non c'è stato verso di sapere come finivano le prove
<alessandro_> e che devo fare
<ExPBoy> non c'è possibilità di aggiornare il bios?
<alessandro_> come non sai come sono andate a finire andava in crahs
<alessandro_> e si bloccava l'istallazzione
<jester-> glpiana: mI sa che sia talemte vecchio che se non fa una partizione di boot come sda1 non andra mai
<alessandro_> e come si fa
<jester-> alessandro_: lascia perdere
<alessandro_> xkè
<jester-> o usa un pc con meno di 90 anni
<alessandro_> guardate che pc è https://www.google.it/search?q=asus+a+2000&rlz=1C1CHVZ_itIT526IT526&um=1&ie=UTF-8&hl=it&tbm=isch&source=og&sa=N&tab=wi&ei=jyowUrWmHY3UsgbA_YCoCQ&biw=1920&bih=971&sei=kyowUuaGLuie4wTjyYCACA#facrc=_&imgdii=IPgqHPpIikF77M%3A%3BA7ioMNgGCuZ4aM%3BIPgqHPpIikF77M%3A&imgrc=IPgqHPpIikF77M%3A%3BBIgrJ6_MPuK_gM%3Bhttp%253A%252F%252Fwww.laptoptamiri.gen.tr%252Fwp-content%252Fuploads%252F2009%252F08%252Fa2000-laptop.jpg%3B
<alessandro_> allora
<enzotib> lol
<enzotib> bello questo url, mai sentito parlare di tinyurl et similia?
<alessandro_> allora visto il pc
<jester-> alessandro_: è talemte vecchio che non fanno piu nemmeno i driver per winzoz
<alessandro_> quelli ci sono
<jester-> e mi sa che non ha ram a sufficiente
<alessandro_> cmq mi e detto che il sistema e staot istallato e sta riavviando
<ExPBoy> non sempre linux resuscita i cadaveri :P
<jester-> bios ancora del tipo che legge piu di un tot del disco al boot
<alessandro_> mi e comparsa
<ExPBoy> probabilmente non vedrà la scheda wifi
<enzotib> beh, se ci metti una dapper, una edgy, gutsy, hardy
<jester-> ExPBoy: non penso ce l'abbia integrata
<alessandro_> una lista e mi dice tutto ok e poi i 5 puntini
<alessandro_> e poi la scritta
<jester-> eh
<alessandro_> please remove instaallation media and close the tray (if any) then press enter
<jester-> alessandro_: quanta ram ha
<alessandro_> cosa devo fare ora mi a tolto il cd da solo
<ExPBoy> alessandro_, riavvia
<ExPBoy> premi enter
<alessandro_> devo togliere il cd dal gruppo ottico
<ExPBoy> (sono curioso)
<ExPBoy> e si
<ExPBoy> non hai letto il messaggio?
<alessandro_> error: out of disk. grub rescue
<alessandro_> che caspita devo ifafre
<alessandro_> vi prego una guida che funziona
<ExPBoy> come volevasi dimostrare
<jester-> portare il caro estinto in discarica
<alessandro_> smettila
<alessandro_> e di mio cognato
<alessandro_> glelo devo sistemare
<jester-> rendilo al coganto
<jester-> alessandro_: installagli un bel winz 98
<alessandro_> puo funxionare
<jester-> alessandro_: se non va con questo passalo al micro onde http://puppylinux.org/main/Overview%20and%20Getting%20Started.htm
<jester-> alessandro_: questo è ancora piu leggero http://www.damnsmalllinux.org/
<alessandro_> come l oscarico
<jester-> alessandro_: leggi
<jester-> che senso ha leggere per te e scriverti le stesse cose
<MoL0ToV> ragazzi, sia xscreensaver che gnome-screensaver non mi autenticano al ripristino dello schermo... qualcuno mi da una mano?
<jester-> MoL0ToV: togli l'autenticazione
<MoL0ToV> jester-, ne ho bisogno
<jester-> MoL0ToV: eh hai fatto il gnomereset?
<MoL0ToV> si non cambia nulla
<jester-> MoL0ToV: sarà buggato
<jester-> MoL0ToV: hai abilitato root?
<MoL0ToV> xscreensaver 5.15
<MoL0ToV> si, l'utente root è attivo
<jester-> MoL0ToV: utente root?
<MoL0ToV> non capisco la domanda
<jester-> MoL0ToV: utente root?
<jester-> <MoL0ToV> si, l'utente root è<MoL0ToV> si, l'utente root è attivo
<jester-> <jester-> MoL0ToV: utente root? attivo
<jester-> <jester-> MoL0ToV: utente root?
<MoL0ToV> l'utente con il quale viene lanciato xscreensaver?
<enzotib> MoL0ToV, ls -l /etc/shadow
<jester-> hai detto che l'utente root è attivo, non risulta ci sia un utente root, o il tuo utente si chiama root?
<MoL0ToV> è l'utente che ha fatto login in lightdm
<MoL0ToV> si che c'è l'utente root
<jester-> balle
<MoL0ToV> posso fare su -
<MoL0ToV> per capirsi
<jester-> va bè
<jester-> <enzotib> MoL0ToV, ls -l /etc/shadow
<MoL0ToV> -r--r----- 1 root shadow 1263 set  9 10:32 /etc/shadow
<enzotib> MoL0ToV, ls -l /etc/shadow
<enzotib> uff
<jester-> permessi a bottane?
<enzotib> uhm, dovrebbe essere rw per root
<jester-> eh
<enzotib> proviamo a fare sudo chmod u+w /etc/shadow
<MoL0ToV> ditemi come sono i vostri
<enzotib> MoL0ToV, -rw-r-----
<jester-> li avrà cambiati di sicuro da solo
<MoL0ToV> e user e gruppo? sono corretti?
<enzotib> anche se il bug che ho trovato su launchpad non parlava di questo, ma di proprietario root:root anziché root:shadow
<MoL0ToV> ho fatto un cp -R della root su un altro disco... che non si sia portato dietro i permessi?
<enzotib> MoL0ToV, sì, sono corretti
<enzotib> MoL0ToV, eh
<enzotib> MoL0ToV, il cp si fa con -a
<enzotib> MoL0ToV, speriamo sia solo quello
<jester-> MoL0ToV: hai copiato l'intera / ?
<jester-> madu
<enzotib> vedi come escono le magagne?
<MoL0ToV> nisba
<MoL0ToV> a sto punto rifaccio un cp e sovrascrivo
<MoL0ToV> che faccio prima
<MoL0ToV> cp -a
<enzotib> MoL0ToV, se proprio non puoi fare a meno, sudo cp -a è la cosa migliore
<MoL0ToV> cp -af
<enzotib> mettici anche -x
<MoL0ToV> sarebbe?
<jester-> MoL0ToV: hai copiato l'intera / ?
<MoL0ToV> si
<jester-> senza -ax?
<MoL0ToV> si
<enzotib> non considera i filesystems montati
<jester-> MoL0ToV: rifallo che hai un os sciancato
<MoL0ToV> ok
<jester-> se lo dicevi subito che era una copia
<MoL0ToV> ok le testine del vecchio disco stanno facendo l'ultima fatica :D
<MoL0ToV> poi rebooto e speriamo bene :)
<jester-> MoL0ToV: ricordati di sistemare /etc/fstab
<jester-> con uuid giusto
<MoL0ToV> # cp -axf bin boot etc initrd.img initrd.img.old lib opt root run sbin selinux srv sys usr var /
<MoL0ToV> Errore di segmentazione (core dump creato)
<MoL0ToV> #
<MoL0ToV> figo!
<jester-> MoL0ToV: non è che lo stai facendo dallo stesso os sminchiato
<enzotib> uhm, ma come la fai sta copia?
<MoL0ToV> a caldo ovviamente :D
<jester-> secondo me sta sovrascrivendo la / del sistema in uso
<MoL0ToV> non se puede?
<enzotib> uhm, no, direi di no
<jester-> MoL0ToV: lol
<MoL0ToV> "lib/i386-linux-gnu/libacl.so.1.1.0" -> "/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libacl.so.1.1.0"
<MoL0ToV> Errore di segmentazione (core dump creato)
<jester-> MoL0ToV: e fa vedere la stringa
<jester-> MoL0ToV: si fa dal sistema che deve essere copiato o da altro sistema
<jester-> se in uso cp -ax / /dove/è/montatal la nuova /
<MoL0ToV> vabbè provo a saltare la dir lib per ora
<jester-> non in uso cp -ax /ounto/uno /punto/2
<jester-> MoL0ToV: non è possibile sovrascrivere la / in uso
<MoL0ToV> perchè no? lo sta facendo ora...
<jester-> MoL0ToV: e ti pare che lo faccia correttamente?
<enzotib> ma una live no, eh?
<jester-> enzotib: ma va
<jester-> enzotib: bisogna essere creativi
<MoL0ToV> magicamente è crashato il sistema ma dopo il reboot adesso funziona correttamente :D
<jester-> ma va?
<enzotib> immagino
<jester-> va come un viurinn
<massy> salve
<MoL0ToV> speriamo che non cominci a fumare
<MoL0ToV> il disco ssd cmq è velocissimo
<MoL0ToV> altro che quel segheit barracuda dell'antico testamento
<jester-> eh bè anche la ferrari tacchina meglio dell'utilitaria, ma costa
<jester-> tel chì l' Matt_91
<Matt_91> jester-: non disturbare il canale di supporto, dai...
<darchangel> ciao
<EmanueleB> Buongirono..
<EmanueleB> Houn problema di partizioni, chi mi assiste?
<ExPBoy> !partizioni
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni - Vedi anche !gparted
<EmanueleB> l'ho già usato gparted.. Solo che ho formattato in ext4 e non me lo fa modificare..
<ExPBoy> EmanueleB, per modificare una partizione la stessa non deve essere montata
<ExPBoy> quindi usa una live per usare gparted per modificarla
<EmanueleB> ovviamente prima della partizione ho eseguito il comando smonta in gparted.
<EmanueleB> è lo stesso hard disk del sistema operativo ma non è la stessa partizione.. Provo con il Live cd?
<ExPBoy> si
<EmanueleB> Grazie. A presto :)
<EmanueleB> Ultima cosa mi sono dimenticato. La seconda partizione deve essere anch'essa primaria od estesa?
<erking> chi mi puo aiutare a scaricare ubuntu??
<erking> vorrei formattare il mio pc
<ExPBoy> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Emanuele> Ho avviato gparted in Live, eliminato e ricreato la partizione. Avviato ubuntu da lo stesso problema. Il disco c'è ma non è possibile fare nessuna modifica, incollare o salvare file.
<ExPBoy> Emanuele, non so che altro dirti
<Emanuele> ok. Grazie lo stesso..
<Emanuele> Risolto, era un problema di permessi. http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6092304/
<thealexgamer> mi serve aiuto
<thealexgamer> c'è nessuno
<thealexgamer> ?
<thealexgamer> ehiiii
<thealexgamer> toc toc
<_Shadow_> BuonPomeriggio
<_Shadow_> Ho appena aggiornato ubuntu 13.04 dopo averlo installato,  e ho notato una cosa strana riguardo alla batteria. Il pc utilizzando solo la batteria carica al 100% con windows la durata è di 1 ora e 20 minuti, mentre con ubuntu mi dura solo 37 minuti... Com'è possibile questo? La batteria si scarica troppo in frette e ci mette 2 ore per ricaricarsi... è un problema driver o c'è altro che non va?
<_Shadow_> A voi non vi è mai capitato?
<_Shadow_> Ho provato a guardare nel forum ma non sono riuscito a porre rimedio al problema...
<emma> saluti a tutti, vorrei scaricare su chiavetta Ubuntu 13.04 che differenza c'è tra Desktop e server? cosa mi consigliate per un'installazione al posto di window XP?
<_Shadow_> Se ti serve per uso personale installa la versione desktop
<_Shadow_> Se devi fare da server e gestire al client allora devi installare ubuntu server
<emma> chiedo aiuto facendo presente che sono una profana,ciò nonostante in passato col vostro aiuto ho installato alcuni sistemi in pc per uso bimbi.
<emma> sh
<_Shadow_> Ma la versione che deve installare la deve usare lei ?
<emma> Shadow: grazie, si devo usarla io!
<_Shadow_> Io proprio ieri ho installato ubuntu 13.04  sul mio portatile e va benissimo apparte la batteria che mi dura poco...
<_Shadow_> Comunque se deve installare una distro che usa lei, le consiglio ubuntu 13.04... Come saprà ci sono anche altre varianti come Lubuntu, Xubuntu, Kubuntu... In pratica cambia l'aspetto grafico
<_Shadow_> Sceglie una distro che le piace la scarica e la installa... Io mi trovo benissimo con ubuntu...
<hitman72> ciao, si possono fare domande anche su manjaro/arch qui?
<jester-> !chat | hitman72
<ubot-it> hitman72: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<hitman72> grazie
<hitman72> scusate qual'era il canale anche per manjaro/arch?
<_Shadow_> Help me :)
<hitman72> chat.ubuntu qualcosa... :-(
<mibofra> _Shadow_, che hai?
<_Shadow_> ho oggiornato il kernel 3.8 a 3.10 però quando lo avvio la scheda grafica non è configurata al meglio, come posso disinstallare il kernel appena installato?
<_Shadow_> Ovviamente adesso sono connesso usando il kernel 3.8...
<hitman72> avevo un problema con manjaro, prima un boot (?) mi aveva detto di andare su un altro canale
<_Shadow_> mibofra, aiutami :)
<hitman72> ma non mi ricordo il nome
<mibofra> _Shadow_, sudo apt-get purge linux-image-3.10*-generic linux-image-extra-3.10*-generic
<mibofra> aggiungi anche gli header se li hai installati
<_Shadow_> aspetta ti scrivo il comando che ho dato da terminale per installare il kernel... Ho seguito un consiglio di uno che lo ha postato sul forum solo che a lui funge e a me no...
<_Shadow_> cd /tmp wget http://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/47950494/upubuntu/kernel-3.10.2
<_Shadow_> chmod +x kernel-3.10.2 sudo sh kernel-3.10.2
<_Shadow_> ecco ho fatto questi 3 comandi
<_Shadow_> poi ho riavviato e mi si vedeva la schermata nera dopodichè si riavviava e tornavo al boot iniziale se scegliele windows o ubuntu
<mibofra> eh certo
<_Shadow_> e da li ho fatto partire ubuntu con il kernel che avevo prima
<mibofra> hai usato un kernel fatto in casa
<mibofra> non dico sia buono
<mibofra> ma magari non è bene impostato
<_Shadow_> cosa significa kernel fatto in casa?
<mibofra> magari a lui funge e a te no
<_Shadow_> l'ha programmato uno per "gioco" o una con le "ball" ?
<_Shadow_> :)
<mibofra> _Shadow_, dovrei vedere che fa lo script
<_Shadow_> e come posso fare?
<_Shadow_> Aspetta un secondo che ti dico una cosa xD
<_Shadow_> Io ho aggiornato il kernel perchè ubuntu non mi rileva la wifi quando digito iwconfig
<_Shadow_> mi dice:
<_Shadow_> ppp0 no wireless extensions
<_Shadow_> wlan0 ecc...
<_Shadow_> lo no wireless extension
<_Shadow_> eth0 no wireless
<_Shadow_> in pratica io ho guardato su un topic e anche ad un'altro aveva il mio stesso problema e lui avanzando di kernel gli è funzionato tutto...
<Master_Sox> Salve a tutti, volevo chiedervi una cosa riguardante photoshop, volevo sapere se è possibile installarlo senza bug, vedendo questo video sembra andare tutto ok, ma volevo sapere se è realmente possibile http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rpQJkn50IyI grazie
<_Shadow_> Ho provato anche a guardare sul wiki per aggiungere driver proprietari ma non mi rileva nessun hardware proprietario da installare...
<_Shadow_>  mibofra, capito un po' la situazione?
<mibofra> _Shadow_, dai un sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install linux
<mibofra> dovrebbe farlo per te l'aggiornamento al kernel più recente
<_Shadow_> ok un secondo che lancio i comandi
<_Shadow_> mibofra, ho lanciato i due comandi da terminale
<_Shadow_> adesso cosa devo fare?
<mibofra> _Shadow_, hanno finito?
<mibofra> _Shadow_, hanno installato il nuovo kernel?
<_Shadow_> se do da terminale in comando uname -r
<_Shadow_> ho ancora il kernel 3.8
<_Shadow_> quindi non lo ha aggiornato
<_Shadow_> 3.8.0-30
<_Shadow_> quando ho dato il comando install linux voleva dire installa/aggiorna il kernel?
<jester-> _Shadow_: lspci | grep -i network
<_Shadow_> un secondo che invio il comando
<_Shadow_> 04:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)
<_Shadow_> ecco il risultato
<jester-> _Shadow_: rfkill list
<_Shadow_>  phy0: Wireless LAN 	Soft blocked: yes 	Hard blocked: no
<_Shadow_> ecco
<mibofra> _Shadow_, si vedeva dall'output di apt... e poi riavviavi xD
<mibofra> comunque si sembra in bloccata la scheda _Shadow_
<jester-> _Shadow_: sudo rfkill unblock all
<mibofra> segui jester- (finché non si stanca xD )
<_Shadow_> bloccata vuol dire disattivata?
<jester-> eh
<_Shadow_> ok ho dato il comando
<_Shadow_> e adeso?
<jester-> iwconfig
<_Shadow_> ppp0      no wireless extensions.  wlan0     IEEE 802.11bgn  ESSID:off/any             Mode:Managed  Access Point: Not-Associated   Tx-Power=0 dBm              Retry  long limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off           Power Management:off            lo        no wireless extensions.  eth0      no wireless extensions.
<jester-> !paste | _Shadow_
<ubot-it> _Shadow_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> _Shadow_: adesso c'è connettila
<_Shadow_> ho cliccato sul link e ho scritto il messaggio li e messo il mio nome
<_Shadow_> hai visto?
<jester-> _Shadow_: devi incollare qui il link/indirizzo alla pagina
<jester-> o come la vediamo?
<_Shadow_> non so bene come si usa questa chat
<_Shadow_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6092976/
<jester-> !paste | _Shadow_ .eggi bene
<ubot-it> _Shadow_ .eggi bene: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<_Shadow_> cos'ho sbagliato?
<jester-> _Shadow_: indirizzo pagiana = http://sticasss.quelcheè
<jester-> fai un copi e incolla qui della url
<_Shadow_> ecco http://paste.ubuntu.com/6092982/
<_Shadow_> ho copiato il link
<jester-> _Shadow_: si scusa non aeo visto
<_Shadow_> ok xD
<_Shadow_> xk io vedo il tuo nome in rosso?
<jester-> _Shadow_: adesso wlan0 c'è prova a sconnettere la cavo e a connettere la wifi
<_Shadow_> Io uso la connessione con la chiavetta della 3 ma all'università mi serve il wifi
<jester-> _Shadow_: dovrebbe andaree
<_Shadow_> se digito iwconfig mi da lo stesso output di prima
<jester-> _Shadow_: ls mod | grep ath
<jester-> _Shadow_: lsmod | grep ath
<_Shadow_> nell'icona della connessione io ho messo disattiva il wifi solo che la lucina gialla del wifi rimane sempre accesa
<jester-> _Shadow_: nel link che hai incollato vedo wlan0 che è la wifi
<jester-> _Shadow_: deve essere ttivata la wifi
<jester-> _Shadow_: se poi connetti cavo o chiavetta non da problemi
<_Shadow_> ecco l'output http://paste.ubuntu.com/6093004/
<_Shadow_> Ho fatto abilita wifi e la spia della wifi è accesa
<_Shadow_> solo che se disabilito la wifi la spia rimane accesa
<jester-> _Shadow_: il modulo è correttamente caricato ma non disattivarla
<_Shadow_> con l'altro pc non mi fa queste cose
<_Shadow_> si ma non voglio avere sempre la wifi attiva, mi spreca batteria..
<jester-> _Shadow_: che cose, mi pare funzi normale, se la disittivi è logico che non la vedi
<_Shadow_> Come mai la batteria mi dura solo 37 minuti e su windows mi dura 1 ora 20 minuti?
<jester-> _Shadow_: non farti seghe mentali che il consumo è irrilevante
<_Shadow_> si  ma il portatile non può durare cosi poco
<_Shadow_> l'altro portatile con ubuntu la batteria dura 5 ore...
<_Shadow_> come me lo spieghi?
<_Shadow_> non mi sembra normale...
<jester-> _Shadow_: dipende da portatile e portatile e da che bat monta
<_Shadow_> Comunque, come posso disinstallare il kernel 3.10 k ho installato?
<jester-> _Shadow_: certo che pui disinstalla la linux-image da sotfcenter
<_Shadow_> si ma su questo pc windows dura di piu... non dovrebbe avere la stessa durata la batteria?
<_Shadow_> ok...
<_Shadow_> e per la batteria come faccio?
<jester-> _Shadow_: se acpi non è 100% linux compatibile succede anche che la batt duri poco
<_Shadow_> Perchè su questo pc ho sia windows che ubuntu non vorrei che mi si rovinasse la batteria
<jester-> ma va
<jester-> male che vada ciuccia di piu
<_Shadow_> acpi? cos'è?
<jester-> _Shadow_: http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/ACPI
<_Shadow_> non si può aggiornare l'acpi?
<jester-> si puo aggiornare il bios se c'è
<jester-> dal sito del produttore della scheda madre
<_Shadow_> no meglio lasciare stare che non combino casini xD
<jester-> _Shadow_: a parità di uso che differenza c'è winz linux come durata
<_Shadow_> che con windows la batteria dura il un po' piu del doppio
<jester-> mica poco
<jester-> sentirai la ventola andare sempre a manetta
<_Shadow_> no no...
<polisso> buona sera
<polisso> mi potet aiutare?
<_Shadow_> è tranquilla la ventola
<_Shadow_> adesso mi dice 50 minuti rimanenti xD ho la batteria fusa allora
<_Shadow_> dopo un click sono gia passato a 47 minuti
<polisso> ho un problema con gli scanner
<_Shadow_> jester, non riesco a trovare la path per rimuovere il kernel da ubuntu software
<jester-> _Shadow_: lo devi fare da altro kernel
<polisso> con una stampante samsung laser b/n
<_Shadow_> ti sto scrivendo da ubuntu con kernel 3.8
<jester-> _Shadow_: e se hai installato un deb lo trovi i softcenter sotto nome linux-image-quel-cheè
<jester-> _Shadow_: dpkg -l | grep liux-image
<_Shadow_> ho lanciato il comando adesso?
<polisso> nessuno mi puo aiutare con lo scanner?
<jester-> fa vedere la ripsota nel paste
<_Shadow_> come riapro il paste?
<jester-> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<_Shadow_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6093074/
<_Shadow_> io devo disinstallare la 3.10
<_Shadow_> che ho scaricato seguendo un topic
<polisso> nessuno se ne intende di scanner?
<polisso> devo scrivere a qualcuno?
<jester-> _Shadow_: sudo dpkg --purge linux-image-3.10.2-031002-generic
<jester-> polisso: che scanner e abbi pazienza
<polisso> ok
<polisso> scusa
<_Shadow_> jester: ho lanciato il comando
<_Shadow_> devo farti vedere l'output?
<jester-> zi
<jester-> polisso: che scanner è
<_Shadow_> ecco qua http://paste.ubuntu.com/6093086/
<polisso> una stampante multifunzione samsung scx-3400 laser b/n la stampanet lo riconosce ma lo scanner no
<mibofra> jester-, ti do una mano?
<mibofra> xD
<mibofra> prima che ti assalgano XD
<jester-> mibofra: si che sono incasinato
<polisso> ho ubuntu 12.04 lts
<polisso> no no
<mibofra> jester-, di quale vuoi che mi occupi?
<polisso> io non ho fretta
<mibofra> polisso, usi i driver della samsung?
<jester-> mibofra: polisso
<_Shadow_> jester hai visto il link?
<mibofra> ok
<polisso> si sono arrivato al punto della sudo
<polisso> con un tecnico della samsung
<jester-> _Shadow_: sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-image `uname -r`
<polisso> ma mi dice che mi mancano delle dipendenze
<mibofra> polisso, spetta un attimo prima di metterli
<polisso> il tecnico mi duce
<polisso> si va bene
<_Shadow_> jester, perchè devo reinstallare il kernel?
<polisso> ./Linux/install.sh: 1791: export: 1/cdroot/Linux/i386/lib:: bad variable name
<polisso> la stampante me la sono comprata oggi
<mibofra> polisso, ho trovato una discussione sul forum, risolta, che parla dei driver dalla tua stampante http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?p=4243003&mobile=off
<mibofra> vedila
<_Shadow_> jester, ho dato il comando uname -r e ho visualizzato la versione corrente del kernel, poi ho dato il comando sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-image 3.8.0-30-generic
<polisso> il negoziante mi ha assicurato che era compatibile con linus
<_Shadow_> jester, adesso sono apposto?
<mibofra> se non ti convince, chiedi pure proviamo un'altra cosa
<jester-> _Shadow_: dovresti
<_Shadow_> adesso sta finendo di scaricare... comunque non è che poi mi ritrovo due installazioni dello stesso kernel?
<mibofra> _Shadow_, se hai seguito a jester- vai sicuro come un carro armato
<mibofra> a meno di casi disperati xD
<_Shadow_> ok grazie mille :)
<jester-> _Shadow_: impossibile
<polisso> allora mibofra
<polisso> lo avevo visto anche io quel forum
<_Shadow_> jester, volevo chiederti una dritta... come posso imparare a usare per bene ubuntu?
<polisso> ti dico che ho scaricato i drive direttamente alla samsung
<mibofra> polisso, i driver che hai scaricato in che file sono?
<mibofra> un run? un deb?
<polisso> sono in cdroot
<_Shadow_> jester, io alcuni comandi del terminali li so ma come posso trovare dei comandi che mi serviranno?
<polisso> e poi ho eseguito sudo
<polisso> come mi ha consigliato il tecnico
<polisso> ma mi esce questo errore
<mibofra> polisso, se no c'è questa guida che consigliano tutti: http://www.gaggl.com/2012/04/installing-samsung-multifunction-printer-ubuntu-11-10/
<jester-> !comandi e per gli specifico prendi nota
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mibofra> che ti fa metter niente di meno che i repo ufficiali di samsung per i driver
<polisso> ./Linux/install.sh: 1791: export: 1/cdroot/Linux/i386/lib:: bad variable name
<jester-> polisso: hai sistema a 64 bit?
<polisso> 32 bit
<polisso> mibofra
<polisso> io non sono tanto bravo con linux
<jester-> se c'è un readme o file install leggi se servono delle dipendenze
<polisso> anzi scarso totale
<_Shadow__> jester, scusa mi si è disconnesso tutto
<_Shadow__> jester, mi puoi ridire cosa mi stavi dicendo?
<mibofra> polisso, se segui l'ultima guida ce la dovresti far
<mibofra> ma sono sempre qui xD
<mibofra> domanda pure :)
<jester-> !comandi | _Shadow_ e per gli specifici prendi nota
<ubot-it> _Shadow_ e per gli specifici prendi nota: trovi i comandi base su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase - Gestione di File e Directory: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase#gestionefiledirectory - Terminale e File Manager: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RigaDiComando
<mibofra> *nel caso di qualsiasi dubbio
<_Shadow__> jester, grazie mille... Adesso devo andare, per altri problemi vi contatto
<_Shadow__> jester, grazie mille ancora
<mibofra> jester-, che farebbero gli utenti senza questo canale e noi?
<mibofra> xD
<mibofra> polisso, dimmi se ti sei perso accidenti XD che ti dico cosa fare
<polisso> stavo leggendo
<polisso> l'ultima giuda
<polisso> allora
<polisso> per capirci
<polisso> punto 2
<polisso> vado in un sito
<polisso> e cosa devo fare?
<mibofra> ti dice come installare i repo dei driver unificato di samsung
<mibofra> polisso, il vantaggio è che basterà un apt-get per aggiornare i driver in futuro... nel caso vengano aggiornati
<polisso> si lo so
<polisso> e ti ringrazio
<polisso> funzionerà di sicuro
<polisso> ma haime
<polisso> io non ci capisco un'acca
<polisso> comunque lo posso fare vedere ad un mio amico
<polisso> che conosce bene linux
<polisso> lui sapra fare tutto
<polisso> cosi me  lo spiega un po
<polisso> qua e roba di programmazione
<polisso> ed io non ho le basi
<polisso> in parole povere
<polisso> dovrei disinstallare
<polisso> i drive della stampante
<polisso> e poi reinstallare quelle del sito
<polisso> e poi aggiungere alcune righe di comando
<polisso> e così?
<mibofra> polisso, eccomi
<mibofra> polisso, ti dico che fare
<polisso> dimmi
<polisso> se mi spieghi io capisco
<polisso> anche se non so le cose
<polisso> capisco subito
<polisso> eh ehe he he
<mibofra> polisso, nel frattanto che vedo il link del repo
<mardel88> ciao a tutti, come trovo il recovery management?
<mibofra> polisso, con la stampante collegata con il cavo usb
<mibofra> polisso, se vai sotto "impostazioni di sistema" → "sorgenti software" → "driver aggiuntivi" non te ne consiglia?
<mardel88> intendo: si può formattare il pc con ubuntu per riavere windows 8?
<mibofra> polisso, dai in un terminale sudo bash -c 'echo "deb http://www.bchemnet.com/suldr/ debian extra" >> /etc/apt/sources.list'
<mibofra> polisso, poi sudo wget -O - http://www.bchemnet.com/suldr/suldr.gpg | sudo apt-key add -
<mibofra> polisso, e dopo sudo apt-get update
<supermoira> ciao a tutti
<mibofra> appena sei arrivato dimmelo
<mibofra> mardel88, dipende dal tuo pc
<mardel88> è un packard bell fisso
<mibofra> nelle istruzioni c'è sicuro scritto come avviare dalla partizione di ripristino o dal dvd di win per il ripristino
<mibofra> comunuqe
<mibofra> *comunque
<mibofra> !chat | mardel88
<ubot-it> mardel88: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<jester-> dubito che un fisso abbia la recovery
<mibofra> jester-, non si sa mai, tentar non nuoce
<jester-> certo
<mardel88> le istruzioni non ce l'ho
<polisso> ho provato
<polisso> mi da > lampeggiante
<mibofra> mardel88, e io non ho la bacchetta magica per dirti come avviar il ripristino
<polisso> ma etc cosa significa?
<mibofra> all'avvio il pc ti dice nulla?
<mibofra> polisso, è la directory dove ci sono le conf di sistema e fesserie varie
<polisso> mi spunta >
<supermoira> avrei bisogno di un aiuto. Ho provato a installare ubuntu 13.04 al fianco di win8, ma all'avvio ubuntu parte mentre win8 dice che c'è stato un errore nella lettura del disco. Come posso risolvere? Grazie
<mardel88> il fatto è che non riesco a far partire i file setup con ubuntu
<mibofra> polisso, dai un ctrl+c
<mibofra> polisso, rirpova con sudo bash -c 'echo "deb http://www.bchemnet.com/suldr/ debian extra" >> /etc/apt/sources.list'
<mibofra> deve adar così per come è
<mibofra> mardel88, per ripristinar win?
<mibofra> supermoira, avrà giocato con qualcosa ubuntu, avvia la live e vediam in che stato sono le partizioni
<mardel88> si esatto, ma in generale anche per i dvd di qualsiasi genere non me li apre
<polisso> utente@utente-D5468AT-ABA-ALONPAV:~$ sudo bash -c 'echo "deb http://www.bchemnet.com/suldr/ debian extra" >> /etc/apt/sources.list'
<polisso> mi riporta
<polisso> al C^
<supermoira_> dimenticavo, ho installato da usb
<jester-> supermoira_: ma hai installato su hd o usb il sistema
<supermoira_> ho installato da usb su hd dove avevo installato qualche tempo fa win8
<jester-> supermoira_: hai un solo hd nel pc?
<polisso> va va
<polisso> e andato
<supermoira_> si, è un netbook
<polisso> mibofra
<jester-> supermoira_: adesso sei in ubuntu?
<polisso> e andato
<polisso> ho affto il primo passo
<polisso> il secondo e terzo
<mibofra> polisso, ok
<polisso> apetta
<supermoira_> si, perchè nel momento in cui provo a avviare win mi da errore, lettura da disco fallita
<polisso> mi da degli impossibili
<jester-> supermoira_: apri un terminale
<supermoira_> jester-:  ok, fatto
<polisso> W: Errore GPG: http://it.archive.ubuntu.com precise Release: Le seguenti firme non erano valide: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<jester-> supermoira_: sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<jester-> supermoira_: quindi: sudo update-grub
<mibofra> polisso, sudo apt-get install suld-driver-4.00.36 libsane-extras
<mibofra> polisso, spe
<supermoira_> jester-: mi scrive questo:  avviso: questo LDM non ha una partizione per l'embed; l'embed non sarà possibile.
<mibofra> polisso, sudo apt-get install suld-driver-4.00.36 libsane-extras samsungmfp-data samsungmfp-driver samsungmfp-network samsungmfp-scanner samsungmfp-configurator-data samsungmfp-configurator-qt4
<mibofra> ok
<mibofra> dai questo
<supermoira_> jester-: e questo: /usr/sbin/grub-bios-setup: avviso: L'embed non è possibile. GRUB può essere installato con questa configurazione solo usando blocklist. Le blocklist non sono comunque affidabili e ne viene sconsigliato l'uso.. /usr/sbin/grub-bios-setup: errore: impossibile procedere con le blocklist.
<jester-> supermoira_: ma che file sistema hai
<mibofra> polisso, appena dato dimmelo
<polisso> si sta scaricando
<supermoira_> credo ntfs
<jester-> supermoira_: sicuro di avere ubuntu
<supermoira_> jester-: beh si, lo sto usando!
<polisso>  Configurazione in corso di suld-driver-common-1 ├─────────────────┐    │ Users who should be able to run scanner clients should be added to the group "lp".  │    │  If you are adding a currently logged in user, they will need to log out and back   │    │ in for the addition to take effect.                                                 │    │
<supermoira_> jester-: (anche se non sono molto pratica)
<jester-> supermoira_: fa vedere nel paste: sudo fdisk -l
<polisso> cosa devo dire
<jester-> !paste | supermoira_
<ubot-it> supermoira_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<polisso> mibofra
<polisso> mi dice utente
<mibofra> polisso, di che?
<mibofra> dimmi tutto
<supermoira_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6093282/
<supermoira_> jester-: grazie, scusa
<polisso> mi dice configurazione del pacchetto
<polisso> poi
<polisso>  Configurazione in corso di suld-driver-common-1 ├─────────────────┐    │ Users who should be able to run scanner clients should be added to the group "lp".  │    │  If you are adding a currently logged in user, they will need to log out and back   │    │ in for the addition to take effect.                                                 │    │
<enzotib> !pastebin | polisso
<ubot-it> polisso: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<mibofra> polisso, metti il nome del tuo utente
<jester-> supermoira_: hai una estesa LBA che non gli piace
<supermoira_> jester-: perdona l'ignoranza, sarebbe a dire?
<jester-> supermoira_: non so come l'hai fatta ma dovrebbe essere normale e non LBA
<jester-> supermoira_: sudo update-grub che fa
<supermoira_> jester-:  c'è modo di modificarla ora?
<jester-> no
<polisso> ok
<jester-> pena segare tutto quello che c'è dentro, cioè linux
<polisso> si e fermato
<polisso> arrivato al 100<5
<polisso> 100%
<supermoira_> jester-: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6093302/
<jester-> supermoira_: e hai una tabella un po scombinata, hai pacioccato le partizioni da winz?
<jester-> supermoira_: prova a riavviare
<supermoira_> si, ma molto tempo fa.. volevo creare una partizione per linux. Dopo ho avuto solo linux, poi ho formattato e rimesso solo win 8, e un ora fa ho provato a rimettere ubuntu affiancato a wi8
<polisso> mibifra
<mibofra> polisso, oi
<polisso> mi hai abbandonato?
<mibofra> ma no :P
<polisso> ha ha
<supermoira_> jester-: ho provato più volte a riavviare, ma win8 non parte
<polisso> dimmi
<polisso> ti seguo
<jester-> supermoira_: mica ti ho visto uscire
<mibofra> polisso,  dove si è fermato?
<supermoira_> jester-: non ora, prima! se vuoi riesco
<polisso> ha scaricato tutto
<jester-> supermoira_: eh riavvia e prova winz
<supermoira_> ok
<polisso> Configurazione di suld-driver-4.00.36 (4.00.36-1)... Elaborazione dei trigger per libc-bin... ldconfig deferred processing now taking place
<polisso> utente@utente-D5468AT-ABA-ALONPAV:~$
<mibofra> polisso, ha finito
<polisso> bene
<polisso> ora?
<mibofra> polisso, dai gksudo gedit /etc/sane.d/xerox_mfp.conf
<mibofra> polisso, appena aperto dimmi
<polisso> si aperto
<supermoira> jester-: rieccomi, sono dal fisso ora. HO provato ma ha rifatto uguale...
<jester-> supermoira: mi sa che è winz che si è scassato
<jester-> supermoira: hai fatto la deframmentazione di winz prima di installare
<polisso> devo mettere le righe di comando
<supermoira> jester-: cosa mi consigli di fare? è già il secondo tentativo
<supermoira> jester-: no
<jester-> supermoira: di piallare tutto, fare una partizione sola per winz
<jester-> supermoira: lo scarichi da qui che ti danno tanto di key http://windows.microsoft.com/it-it/windows-8/preview-iso
<supermoira> jester-: non saprei come gestire le partizioni. Mi consiglio di formattare il tutto e fare tutto da windows?
<jester-> supermoira: quindi poi installi linux scegliendo di usare lo spazio libero
<mibofra> polisso, hai aperto il file?
<polisso> si si
<mibofra> polisso, mettici:
<mibofra> # Samsung SCX-3400
<mibofra> ATTRS{idVendor}=="04e8", ATTRS{idProduct}=="344f", ENV{libsane_matched}="yes"
<mibofra> e salva
<polisso> ora devo aggiungre
<jester-> supermoira: puoi fare dal cd installer di winz o da cdlive ubuntu
<mibofra> polisso, e chiudi l'editor di testo, poi dai gksudo gedit /lib/udev/rules.d/40-libsane.rules e dentro mettici:
<mibofra> # Samsung SCX-3400
<mibofra> ATTRS{idVendor}=="04e8", ATTRS{idProduct}=="344f", ENV{libsane_matched}="yes"
<supermoira> jester-: faccio da usb, non ho lettore
<mibofra> dopo di che salvi, chiudi l'editor di testo e riavvi il pc, poi riprovi la stampante e ci fai sapere
<jester-> supermoira: lasci o fai una sola partizione primaria per winz poi si arrangia ubuntu a fare il resto da usa lo spazio libero
<supermoira> il mio hd però è già diviso in due in quanto in una partizione ho i dati
<jester-> supermoira: salvali prima
<polisso> in qualsiasi punto?
<jester-> poi devi cancellare tutto e rifare una sola partizione
<mibofra> polisso, alla fine
<supermoira> jester-: per cancellare tutto basta inserire il cd di win? (ce l'ho originale. versione studenti)
<polisso> prima di LABEL="libsane_rules_end"
<polisso> oppure dopo?
<jester-> supermoira: si a un certo punto ti fa lavorare sulle partizioni
<jester-> rimuovi tutte e fai una sola primaria di qunti gb ritieni di dare  a winz
<polisso> ok
<mibofra> polisso, dopo
<polisso> stacco e vi dico
<polisso> si dimmi
<mibofra> dico mettilo dopo XD
<supermoira> jester-: e gli altri gb?
<polisso> ok
<mibofra> polisso, dopo di che riavvi e ci fai sapere
<supermoira> jester-: non posso tenere la partizione per i dati che ho già in modo da condividerla tra win e ubuntu?
<jester-> supermoira: lasci non allocato che poi scegliendo usa lo spazio libero contiguo si incula l'installer ubuntu
<supermoira> jester-: scusa non ho capito...
<jester-> supermoira: cancellando tutte le partizioni o ancora meglio ricreando una nuova tabella dos i dati li perdi
<supermoira> jester-: ok, e non è un problema, ma vorrei una terza partizione per i dati
<jester-> supermoira: ne fai due la prima per winz la seconda per i dati
<jester-> il resto lo lasci non allocato
<jester-> supermoira: entrambe ntfs
<supermoira> jester-: anche la seconda primaria
<jester-> si
<supermoira> jester-: ok, ti ringrazio, domani ci provo
<jester-> supermoira: http://www.convertunits.com/from/MB/to/GB
<jester-> supermoira: posso chiedere quanto hai cacciato per winz8?
<supermoira> jester-: nulla, essendo studnete ho la versione gratuita
<jester-> ciumbia
<supermoira> jester-: bisogna vada via, se ci sei ti contatterò di sicuro domani. Grazie mille!
<jester-> ok
<mibofra> e superjester- ce la fatta anche oggi :D ?
<mibofra> sii :D
<mibofra> xD
<polisso> ci sono
<polisso> mibofra
<polisso> ci sei?
<mibofra> polisso, sisi
<mibofra> dimmi
<polisso> bene
<mibofra> funge?
<polisso> alora ora lo riconosce
<polisso> ma poi
<polisso> dopo avere fatto lo scanner
<polisso> mi da problemi il programma
<mibofra> prova xsane
<polisso> uno lo riconosce e l'altro lo vede ma non funziona
<mibofra> sudo apt-get install xsane
<polisso> si ho xsane
<mibofra> e funge con xsane?
<polisso> me lo fa partire
<polisso> ma poi mi fa errore i/o
<mibofra> polisso, uhm...
<polisso> pero mi ha fatto lo scanner
<polisso> he he he he
<polisso> e gi aun passo da gigante
<mibofra> polisso, dai gedit /etc/sane.d/xerox_mfp.conf e posta il contenuto con
<mibofra> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<mibofra> e anche di /lib/udev/rules.d/40-libsane.rules
<mibofra> sempre con gedit
<mibofra> giusto per esser sicuri
<polisso> mibofra
<polisso> ma al sito mi devo registrare
<polisso> paste?
<mibofra> polisso, ma no è gratuito il servizio
<mibofra> metti il nick in nick il testo in paste
<mibofra> premi il bottone
<polisso> allora dimmi che devo fare
<mibofra> e dammi il link del paste qui
<polisso> aspetta
<mibofra> polisso, apri quei file e incolla il contenuto in paste.ubuntu.com
<polisso> fatto
<mibofra> prima uno e poi un altro in un altro paste
<polisso> ora che devo fare?
<mibofra> dammi il link dei paste
<polisso> ok
<polisso> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6093462/
<mibofra> questo:
<mibofra> # Samsung SCX-3400
<mibofra> ATTRS{idVendor}=="04e8", ATTRS{idProduct}=="344f", ENV{libsane_matched}="yes
<mibofra> non va qui xD
<mibofra> cancellalo
<polisso> l'altro mi da accesso negato
<mibofra> polisso, mettici
<mibofra> devi metterci questo:
<mibofra> # Samsung SCX-3400
<mibofra> usb 0x04e8 0x344f
<mibofra> così per come lo vedi
<mibofra> questo:
<mibofra> # Samsung SCX-3400
<mibofra> ATTRS{idVendor}=="04e8", ATTRS{idProduct}=="344f", ENV{libsane_matched}="yes"
<mibofra> va solo in /lib/udev/rules.d/40-libsane.rules
<polisso> non me lo fa salvare
<polisso> come mai?
<mibofra> polisso, devi farlo con gksudo xD
<polisso> dai ripetimi
<polisso> che ci siamo
<polisso> dammi il comando completo
<mibofra> ok
<mibofra> gksudo gedit /etc/sane.d/xerox_mfp.conf
<mibofra> e
<mibofra> l'altro : gksudo gedit /lib/udev/rules.d/40-libsane.rules
<mibofra> polisso, io andrei a cena
<mibofra> a dopo :)
<polisso> ok
<polisso> dai
<polisso> ora ho capito anche ad usare paste
<polisso> provo ad spegnere ed accendere
<polisso> ti faccio sapere
<polisso> ciao e buona cena
<polisso> messaggio per mibofra
<polisso> lo scanner  funziona
<polisso> ogni tanto si inceppa ma fa niente
<polisso> altra cosa
<polisso> quando scarico da ubuntu center
<polisso> qualsiasi cosa
<polisso> mi dice che alcuni pacchetti non sono di fonte certa
<polisso> e si blocca
<polisso> cosa può essere?
<polisso> non mi fa scaricare niente
<enzotib> !enter | polisso
<ubot-it> polisso: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<polisso> ok
<enzotib> polisso, da terminale: sudo apt-get update, metti l'output su pastebin
<enzotib> !paste | polisso
<ubot-it> polisso: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<polisso> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6093612/
<jester-> michia sei niubbo ma i proposed li hai abilitati al vole nè
<jester-> polisso: cambia server
<jester-> cena
<polisso> come server
<polisso> jester
<jester-> da sorgenti software dove hai abilitato i proposed
<polisso> non ne capisco niente jester
<jester-> si ma i propsed che sono veleno li hai abilitati
<jester-> polisso: sudo software-properties-gtk
<jester-> polisso: tab aggironamenti e disattivi i proposed
<jester-> polisso: poi in generale cambi il server, settane uno italiano
<polisso> jester
<polisso> piano
<polisso> scusami allora sono su sorgenti softwer ed ora sono su aggiornamenti
<jester-> togli la spunta a proposti
<polisso> fatto
<dod> o.-
<jester-> vai nel primo tab
<jester-> a sinistra
<jester-> scaricare da, clicca sopra alla url
<polisso> si si ci sono software per ubuntu
<jester-> polisso: altro
<jester-> italia scegline uno
<polisso> qualsiasi?
<jester-> scegli crazy
<polisso> ok
<jester-> dai ok
<jester-> chiudi
<polisso> ok chiuso
<Dario_vet> buona sera
<jester-> polisso: sudo apt-get update
<polisso> ok fatto
<mibofra> polisso, oi
<polisso> questo comando serve per aggiornare?
<polisso> si ci sono, tranquillo ti seguo
<mibofra> polisso, apposto lo scanner, ora ubuntu software center fa strani scherzi?
<polisso> si mibofra
<polisso> gli scanner funzionano
<gatsu1000> sera a tutti
<gatsu1000> ciao enzotib
<polisso> grazie veramente mi hai risolto un groso problema
<mibofra> jester-, se inceppa mi pinghi e vediamo che far
<gatsu1000> ciao mibofra
<mibofra> polisso, figurati
<mibofra> ciao gatsu1000
<mibofra> :)
<enzotib> ciao gatsu1000
<gatsu1000> visto che ci sei, ti sfrutto ancora :P
<mibofra> lol
<polisso> jaster ora chiud o e riprovo a scaricare?
<gatsu1000> comunque da quando son passato a kubuntu, manco mezzo problema
<gatsu1000> solo una domanda: c'è qualcosa di facile da installare e configurare per fare content filtering?
<gatsu1000> il pc poi dovrò lasciarlo in mano a persone non esperte
<enzotib> gatsu1000, spiega meglio
<mibofra> gatsu1000, uhm... qualche windget
<mibofra> enzotib, penso intenda suddivisone dei fil, ricerca ecc
<gatsu1000> no, content filtering...
<gatsu1000> bloccaggio siti
<mibofra> ah
<gatsu1000> bloccaggio siti poco raccomandabili :p
<mibofra> adblock plus e mto
<dod> bloccarli dal router?
<mibofra> *wot
<mibofra> xD
<mibofra> estensioni per ff
<gatsu1000> adblock è facile da usare?
<mibofra> si
<gatsu1000> ah... firefox...
<dod> vedi di bloccare dal router. dai browser e' inutile. possono installarne un altro.
<polisso> ragazzi vi voglio bene in senso affettivo
<mibofra> ti da anche la funzione per bloccar un sito , tasto destro o barra dei componenti aggiuntivi ecc
<mibofra> polisso, :)
<polisso> grazie grazi e grazie
<gatsu1000> ok mibo, ma il flash player non va :P
<mibofra> dod, anche ma devo dire che a me fungono bene
<gatsu1000> sto usando chrome
<polisso> dato che ci siete, imparero molto da voi
<mibofra> gatsu1000, adblock va su tantissimi browser
<mibofra> mi sa che lo trovi pure su chrome :P
<mibofra> *o chromium
<polisso> vi scasserò la m-----ia quasi aogni giorno
<gatsu1000> ok, spetta che vedo se lo trovo
<polisso> buona serata grazie ancora mibofra e jester
<mibofra> prego :) buona serata anche a te
<gatsu1000> però ad block mi dice che è per la pubblicità
<gatsu1000> non so se va bene anche per fare filtering
<gatsu1000> ok, trovato
<gatsu1000> ok, apposto; ci sono un paio di estensioni per chrome che fanno quello che serve
<gatsu1000> o almeno spero
<gatsu1000> grazie ancora a tutti
<gatsu1000> spero a presto :)
<member_> Salve, su ubuntu ci sono degli editor per programmare sviluppare, io su windows utilizzo notepad++ uno simile ?
<underz0ne> member_, gedit
<member_> underz0ne, oltre a quello
<underz0ne> emacs
<underz0ne> solo che bisogna imparare ad usarlo
<underz0ne> e all'inizio non è semplice
<member_> ok ora vedo com'è
<member_> underz0ne, oltre a quello ?
<underz0ne> member_, in che linguaggio sviluppi?
<member_> underz0ne, web
<member_> underz0ne, quindi html css jvascript php java
<underz0ne> member_, per il web ce nè uno ottimo
<underz0ne> solo che non ricordo il nome...vedo se riesco a trovarlo
<member_> ok grazie mille
<massy> prova geany
<massy> scaricabile da ubuntu software center
<member_> massy, l'ho provato ma cerco uno simile a notepad ++
<member_> che è perfetto
<underz0ne> member_, sublime text 2
<member_> under grazie ora lo provo
<member_> underz0ne, massy, volevo sapere se photoshop girava bene su ubuntu 13.04
<member_> ho visto molti video e pare (pare) di si
<member_> però volevo sapere da voi se lo avete scusate se non ho scritto su una sola riga
<underz0ne> member_, non ne ho idea, non uso questo genere di software
<underz0ne> funziona molto bene perl GIMP
<underz0ne> però
<member_> underz0ne, con gimp determinate cose non le posso fare quindi mi ritroverei scomodo ad usarlo
<underz0ne> member_, capito...al massimo ti toccherà usare una macchina virtuale con sopra windows
<member_> underz0ne, sublime text 2 è semplicemente fantastico ti ringrazio, eh ma windows non lo voglio più vedere :)
<underz0ne> member_, di nulla...su windows ti capisco...anche io non lo uso più ;)
<member_> underz0ne, ti dico uso linux da 4 anni ma non lo posso tenere sul pc primario perchè lavoro con la programmazione anche web quindi stavo cercando un editor degno e ora se riesco a far giare photoshop sulla 13.04.... è il massimo speriamo bene
<underz0ne> member_, io sono fiducioso altri utenti son venuti a chiedere se funzionava bene photoshop e mi pare di aver capito di si.
<underz0ne> member_, se chiedi nel canale chat
<underz0ne> !chat | member_
<ubot-it> member_: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<underz0ne> ci sarà sicuramente qualcuno che ti saprà dare una mano
<member_> underz0ne, allora ora mi sposto subito li e formatterò subito grazie infinite della mano a tutti
<member_> ciao
<underz0ne> member_, di nulla ciao
<soroush> per me alsamixer ha solamente due opzioni Master e PCM. Il problema grande è quello che quando uso le cuffie si sente anche dallo speaker
<soroush> io uso ubuntu 10.04 su hpmini 210 con scheda audio
<soroush> Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 338d 	Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 22
<dod> prova con f6 a selezionare le sound card che hai e con f5 se ti mostra anche le uscite e ingressi cuffia e microfono. e comunque al volo non modifichi.
<soroush> dod: f5 non mostra di più e f6 mostra l'elenco delle schede che ha un solo elemento "intel hda"
<dod> ok. allora la vedo nera.
<soroush> comunque grazie
<dod> prova eventualmente
<dod> a vedere se c'e' un programma gtk per il mixer audio di pulse
<dod> lo installi dal gestore pacchetti e se vede sempre e solo quelle due voci li poi lo puoi ritogliere.
<dod> poi c'e' un workaround costoso. ora fanno cuffie con presa usb wifi. se compatibile e la riconosce la vede come un'altra intera scheda audio a se e la gestisce come tale.
<soroush> dod:  li avevo installato e non c'è nessun differenza fra le interfacce diverse
<soroush> dod: grazie ma non vedo l'ultima opzione così agevole
<dod> ok magari richiedi in canale piu' avanti magari entra qualcuno che sa come risolvere. ma dubito.
<soroush> grazie, cerco a chiedere anche nell'ubuntu
<Emanuele_> Buonasera. Ad ogni installazione nella parte finale mi dice errore. Cosa può essere? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6094138/
<mibofra> Emanuele_, posta con
<mibofra> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<mibofra> il contenuto di http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6094138/
<mibofra> no xD
<mibofra> di /var/lib/dkms/af9015/20090720/build/make.log
<Emanuele_> Io ho caricato in pastebin
<drox_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6094134/ questo cosa vuol dire?
<spartacus_72> sera
<fendo-> Ciao a tutti, devo verificare la mia cartella Home cryptata con il comando "cryptfs-recover-private". Entro in modalità di ripristino, apro il terminale con ROOT , faccio il mount dei vari dev; quando lancio il comando, do la passfrases mi dice che non va a buon fine perchè il fs è in solo lettura. cosa posso fare? Grazie
<fendo-> [Quit: 'notte!]
<vittory003> salve
<vittory003> c'è qualcuno che puo risolvere un mio problema?
<vittory003> ?
<vittory003> c'è qualcuno?
<vittory003> ma vafancul a tutti quanti coglioni nn servite a un cazzo
#ubuntu-it 2013-09-12
<akis24> giorno
<Riccardone> buongiorno
<ste1786> hello everyone
<cristian_c> lol
<glpiana> ola
<ste1786> vorrei inibire l'uso del desktop di ubuntu 12.04.cioè vorrei evitare che l'utente facendo click con il tasto destro del mouse sul desktop possa creare cartelle e cose di questo genere.
<ste1786> qualcuno sa aiutarmi?
<cristian_c> ste1786, il desktop è una cartella
<cristian_c> Xd
<ste1786> ?
<cristian_c> è così, il desktop non è nient'altro hc euna direcotry
<cristian_c> *che
<cristian_c> *directory
<Riccardone> ste1786: modifica i permessi di scrittura su quella cartella ed hai risolto ...
<glpiana> -.-
<cristian_c> ma è giusto
<glpiana> ci sono probabilmente impostazioni di gsetting o dsetting che regolano l'uso del desktop come directory o meno
<cristian_c> lol
<glpiana> fa ridere? O.o
<glpiana> ste1786, prova ad aprire un terminale e a dare questo comando: gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.background show-desktop-icons false
<glpiana> ste1786, dovrebbe fare scomparire le icone. per ripristinare sosituisci nello stesso comando true a false
<cristian_c> in questo modo il desktop non mostrerà più le icone?
<glpiana> cristian_c, dovrebbe
<ste1786> ma se io volessi impedire all'utente di poter fare tasto destro con il mouse sul desktop?
<cristian_c> ste1786, avevi deto che volevi impedire la creazione di cartelle e simili
<glpiana> ste1786, non lo so
<glpiana> a dopo
<cristian_c> *detto
<ste1786> ok funge
<ste1786> thanks!
<cristian_c> lol
<supermoira> buongiorno a tutti, volevo sapere come posso vedere una partizione di disco dove ho salvato dei dati tramite ubuntu.
<supermoira> Grazie a tutti.
<akis24> giorno
<cristian_c> supermoira, quale file manager usi?
<supermoira> quello sulla barra sinistra di ubuntu 13.04
<supermoira> cristian_c: sono andata su computer, mi vede le partizioni ma mi dice ch è impossibile montare il volume
<cristian_c> ah
<cristian_c> supermoira, pc con win8?
<glpiana> supermoira, apri un terminale, scrivi: gksu nautilus        dopodichè dovresti poter vedere il contenuto del disco
<supermoira> cristian_c: il tutto perchè vorrei fare una copia dei dati della partizione dati, perchè una volta installato ubuntu al fianco si win8 non parte più win8
<cristian_c> supermoira, fai la prova che ti ha suggerito glpiana
<cristian_c> sempre che gksu sia installato
<supermoira> lo sto installando, ma non mi va nemmeno internet (sto provando a farlo andare)
<cristian_c> supermoira, comunque, ho letto che il problema del mancato avvio di win8 dipende dal grub
<cristian_c> supermoira, hai l cavo?
<supermoira> cristian_c: internet risolto, sta installando...
<cristian_c> lol
<supermoira> cristian_c: quando provo ad avviare win8 mi dice errore lettura disco
<cristian_c> supermoira, prova ad utilizzare boot repiar
<cristian_c> sempre che sia presente nei repo ufficiali di ubuntu
<supermoira> mi ha aperto una finestra dove compare solo un'icona del desktop
<supermoira> ok, grazie
<cristian_c> supermoira, stesso disco, più partizioni (tra cui ubuntu)?
<supermoira> esatto..
<cristian_c> ok
<supermoira> credo che abbia qualche problema con le partizioni
<supermoira> cristian_c: non trovo boot repair
<cristian_c> !info boot-repair
<ubot-it> Package boot-repair does not exist in raring
<supermoira> cristian_c: lo sto cercando su google
<cristian_c> !chat | supermoira
<ubot-it> supermoira: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> passiamo nell'altro chan
<supermoira> chiedo scusa
<supermoira> cristian_c: quale canale?
<supermoira> Rieccomi! In pratica sia ora che tempo fa, nel momento in cui accedo a ubuntu la wireless delle mie amiche non va più. Ho trovato questa guida
<supermoira> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6096348/
<supermoira> ma, una volta che eseguo questi comandi
<jester-> delle amiche?
<supermoira> al secondo mi da aborting
<supermoira> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6096356/
<jester-> supermoira: stai sbagliando driver
<jester-> supermoira: guarda in driver aggiuntivi
<supermoira> jester-: ho provato a fare lspci e mi è uscito lo stesso di quello nel forum
<jester-> supermoira: riavvia
<supermoira> jester-: il primo comando è andato in porto, devo annullare qualcosa prima di riaviare?
<jester-> supermoira: installa ilfirmware e riavvia
<supermoira> jester-: ma ho purgato bcmwl-kernel-source, il secondo comando (del firmware) mi ha scritto aborting
<jester-> supermoira:  non esiste piu quel pacchetto
<jester-> supermoira: sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer
<supermoira> jester-: dice che è già alla vers. più recente, e che dkms non è più richiesto
<supermoira> jester-: riavvio?
<jester-> spe
<jester-> supermoira: sudo apt-get install firmware-b43legacy-installer  stai attento se leva non legacy
<jester-> supermoira: sudo apt-get install --reinstall firmware-b43-installer
<jester-> devo andare
<supermoira> jester-: ok, grazie comunque
<Mastino> ciao
<Mastino> avrei delle domande
<akis24> !aiuto | Mastino
<ubot-it> Mastino: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Mastino> posso istallare ubuntu e mantenere seven?
<akis24> certo
<Mastino> e avere la possibilita di scegliere con cosa avviare la macchina?
<akis24> Mastino:  ovviamente avra igrub e selezioni cosa avviare
<akis24> avrai*
<Mastino> igrub e gia nel iso di ubuntu?
<akis24> Mastino:  si si in fase di installazione lo troverai
<Mastino> perfetto quindi mi serve una seconda partizione per ubuntu quanto spazio gli dedico?
<cristian_c> !dualboot
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'dualboot'
<cristian_c> lol
<akis24> Mastino: dipende dall'uso che ne farai  comunque in generale un 20 giga bastano e avanzano
<Mastino> grazie mille provo poi vi faccio sapere
<akis24> di nulla
<englar> AIUTO!!! sto installando Ubuntu 12.04 su un HDD esterno collegato a un Mac. QUesto HDD però vorrei montarlo all'interno di un portatile di un mio amico. Mi basta terminare l'installazione e montare il disco nel portatile?
<englar> Grazie in anticipo :)
<cristian_c> englar, pensavo non fosse possibile
<cristian_c> o almeno a me non fungeva
<englar> ah... quindi non si può fare?
<cristian_c> englar, che poi credo che dipenda motlo dalla scheda video
<cristian_c> englar, a questo punto non saprei
<cristian_c> englar, ma non ti conviene eseguire l'installazione direttamente con l'hard disk collegato sul pc portatile?
<cristian_c> *al
<cristian_c> *molto
<englar> nel senso che ora, installandosi, il sistema scarica i driver per interagire con l'hardware del mio mac mini e poi, messo nel notebook hp non riconoscerebbe niente, in questo senso?
<ExPBoy> già
<cristian_c> englar, i driver sono già presenti nel kernel, solitamente
<englar> il porblema è che questo portatile ha lo schermo rotto e lo usa con un monitor esterno
<ExPBoy> englar, l'installazione è dipendente dall'hardware
<englar> da lì dentro non riuscivo a farlo
<cristian_c> englar, e non puoi farlo con il monitor esterno collegato?
<englar> ho fatto una bella ca**ata allora? :)
<cristian_c> englar, fai una prova
<cristian_c> englar, perché non riuscivi?
<englar> il monitor esterno collegato non viene letto quando accendo il portatile, non gli arriva segnale... non posso neanche entrare nel bios e settare il boot da usb
<englar> già provato ieri sera, Cristian_c, il monitor esterno non riceve segnale dal pc
<cristian_c> englar, e lui come fa a usarlo con il portatile?
<cristian_c> a che serve installarlo se non funge il monitor? Lol
<englar> lui comunque prima, con win7, usava lo schermo
<englar> che infatti, questo è il problema! :P
<cristian_c> englar, ah, quindi funziona i monitor esterno con il portatile
<cristian_c> *il
<cristian_c> *?
<englar> con windows avviava, la scheda video comunicava col monitor esterno e ci lavorava
<ExPBoy> englar, e chi ha detto che deve per forza usare ubuntu?
<englar> sì sì il monitor esterno funziona bene, lo uso anche io col mac
<cristian_c> ExPBoy, lol
<ExPBoy> eh
<cristian_c> englar, ma parli della live?
<englar> exPBoy, con windows impazziva: aveva problemi e beccava sempre virus... non è proprio pratico di computer
<ExPBoy> englar, si ma deve finire la leggenda che linux serva a resciuscitare i morti
<englar> io ora sono in live mode dal mio mac, con collegata una usb per il live boot e l'hdd del portatile in un case usb
<ExPBoy> englar, ripeto se installi con il tuo hardware poi non va un .. su quello dcell'altro
<ExPBoy> a meno che non esista un modo di installare in modo portable bho
<englar> ma non è per resuscitare un morto, è solo che vuole un sistema pulito per scrivere lezioni agli studenti, andare in internet a scaricare pdf e mandare mail... senza ritrovarsi virus a ogni visita su internet (è il tipo che se legge in un banner "clicca qui per scaricare musica gratis!" prende e ci clicca subito :P )
<glpiana> englar, puoi provare (se riesci a portare a termine l'installazione) a installarlo sul disco esterno, facendo però attenzione a installare su tale supporto anche grub
<Sox> salve a tutti, ho dei problemi con ubuntu 13.04, ora ve ne dico 1 alla volta e spero che qualcuno mi possa dare una mano, ad esempio voglio creare un file di testo sul desktop e quando clicco con il tasto destro del mouse mi esce scritto solo crea cartella perchè =ì?
<cristian_c> Sox, da quando si è verificato questo problema?
<Sox> cristian_c, ieri ho formattato e oggi ho cominciato a fare i primi settaggi del os e ora me ne sono accorto
<cristian_c> Sox, queste robe si fanno tramite dconf-editor
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> ops
<Sox> no
<cristian_c> *glpiana
<Sox> cristian_c, come posso risolvere questo problema
<cristian_c> ho notato che sulla 12.04 posso creare il file sul desktop tranquillamente
<cristian_c> Sox, intanto prova un workaround
<Sox> cristian_c, ho la 13.04
<Sox> cristian_c, ma non solo sulla scrivania non me lo fa creare, ovunque
<cristian_c> Sox, ah, in nessuna directory?
<cristian_c> allora è un altro conto ancora
<Sox> cristian_c, eh si
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> Sox, stessa cosa sulla live?
<Sox> cristian_c; non ci ho fatto caso
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> prova
<cristian_c> Sox, inoltre prova anche a creare i file da terminale
<Sox> cristian_c; si funziona
<cristian_c> ottimo
<cristian_c> Sox, è qualcosa che ha a che fare con nautilus
<cristian_c> prova in live
<Sox> cristian_c; ma ora non posso provare in live, come faccio
<cristian_c> prendi la live e booti
<Sox> cristian_c; non ci sono altri modi ?
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> Sox, per capire se l'installazione è venuta male o hai smanettato
<Sox> cristian_c; non ho smanettato, e come è possibile che sia venuta male....
<cristian_c> mmmm
<cristian_c> Sox, per questo andrebbe confrontata con una live
<Sox> cristian_c; tramite terminale non si può fare nulla ?
<cristian_c> Sox, prima mdi tutto, occorre capire l'orgine di quest'anomalia
<cristian_c> *origine
<Sox> cristian_c; ok ora se io volessi lanciare unity tool, spariscono i pulsanti di ridimensionamento chiusura e ingrandimento della finestra
<Sox> e mi si bugga tutto.....
<Sox> cristian_c; compiz mi da errore
<cristian_c> Sox, uhm, un'altra anomalia
<cristian_c> Sox, ma che pc è?
<cristian_c> Sox, prova senza effetti
<Sox> cristian_c; acer travelmate p253m
<cristian_c> Sox, fai una prova senza effetti
<Sox> cristian_c; non è possibile mi si è buggato completamente tutto.... aspetta ti mando una cosa tramite pastebin se riesco ad arrivare al file
<Sox> cristian_c; questi possono aver compromesso il tutto ? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6096751/
<cristian_c> Sox, va beh, non riesci ad eseguire un logout?
<cristian_c> Sox, ah, ecco, hai sminchiato il sistema tramite ppa
<cristian_c> meno male che...
<cristian_c> 14:04:05 <Sox> cristian_c; non ho smanettato, e come è possibile che sia venuta male....
<Sox> cristian_c; ci ho pensato ora non pensavo dasse tutti questi problemi scusami
<cristian_c> meno male che non hai smanettato, chissà cosa accadeva se smanettavi
<cristian_c> :P
<Sox> sono 4 anni che utilizzo ubuntu e questo non mi era mai successo o.O
<cristian_c> Sox, non smanettare significa non toccare nulla dopo l'installazione
<cristian_c> Sox, non abbastanza per capire che i ppa sono il male
<cristian_c> !ppa
<ubot-it> Un Personal Package Archive (PPA) è in grado di fornire il software alternativo non normalmente disponibile nei repository di Ubuntu offical - Alla ricerca di un PPA? Vedi https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - ATTENZIONE: PPA sono pacchetti di terze parti NON supportati il cui utilizzo è a proprio rischio. Vedi anche !addppa e !ppa-purge
<Sox> cristisn_c; a quanto pare si  aaaaaa ecco non lo sapevo
<Sox> !ppa-purge
<ubot-it> Per disabilitare una PPA dai tuoi sorgenti e ripristinare i pacchetti di default di Ubuntu, installare ppa-purge e utilizzare il comando: sudo ppa-purge ppa: <repository-name> / <subdirectory> - Per ulteriori informazioni, vedere http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<cristian_c> non è mai tardi per imparare :)
<Sox> eh si
<cristian_c> caso risolto
<glpiana> Sox, non è che magari sto tema numix è in qualche modo rovinato? hai provato a rimettere ambiance o radiance e vedere come si comporta?
<Sox> glpiana e rimasto ambiance perchè unity tweak tool non parte e qauando lancio il comando da terminale si bugga tutto...
<Sox> e ora non funziona il terminale faccio il log out
<glpiana> Sox, nel caso resetta gnome
<sox_> eccomi
<sox_> !ppa-purge
<ubot-it> Per disabilitare una PPA dai tuoi sorgenti e ripristinare i pacchetti di default di Ubuntu, installare ppa-purge e utilizzare il comando: sudo ppa-purge ppa: <repository-name> / <subdirectory> - Per ulteriori informazioni, vedere http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<sox_> cristian_c; sudo ppa-purge ppa:numix/ppa non funziona
<sox_> cristian_c; mi conviene ri-formattare misà
<sox_> glpiana, o c'è un'altro modo
<sox_> ok sto cancellando i ppa
<glpiana> sox_, resetta gnome
<glpiana> !gnomereset | sox_
<ubot-it> sox_: Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home  .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private  con un nome a piacere, ad esempio .gnome2.bk e riavviare la sessione
<Alessandro_> ciao, avrei bisogno di aiuto sull'istallazione di ubuntu
<glpiana> Alessandro_, esponi il problema
<Alessandro_> ho un pc portatile in cui ho installato ubuntu 9.04 dato che lo avevo per poi aggiornarlo, ma non mi permette di fare aggiornamenti
<Alessandro_> inoltre il pc non è recentissimo e non so se mi conviene ubuntu e xubuntu o altro
<sox_> alessandro_, guarda non ti conviene
<sox_> alessandro_, fare gli aggiornamenti scaricati un'altra os e la masterizzi o su cd o usb
<glpiana> Alessandro_, non ti fa fare gli aggiornamenti perchè 9.04 non è più supportata
<sox_> Alessandro_, scaricati la 10.04 se è un pc datato ma secondo me anche la 12.04 con gnome2
<sox_> più tardi mi ricollego
<sox_> ciao e grazie
<Alessandro_> grazie mille provvederò a scaricare la nuova versione, da un'altro pc perchè da questo clicco download, e dopo pochi secondi mi dice grzie per aver scaricato ma in realtà non scarica nulla
<Porazza> Ciao a tutti, qualcuno sa dirmi se sul mio pc devo scaricare la versione 64 o 32 ho un portatile hp con processore amd turion 64 mobile ML-32
<devidino-irc> Porazza: quanti GB di ram?
<Porazza> se vado su sistem monitor mi scrive memory 876 mb
<Porazza> non so se è questa la ram
<devidino-irc> Porazza: pasta iil risultato del comando cat /proc/meminfo
<Porazza> MemTotal:         897148 kB MemFree:          390660 kB Buffers:           39576 kB Cached:           214736 kB SwapCached:            0 kB Active:           291780 kB Inactive:         141336 kB Active(anon):     184152 kB Inactive(anon):        0 kB Active(file):     107628 kB Inactive(file):   141336 kB Unevictable:           0 kB Mlocked:               0 kB HighTotal:         12104 kB HighFree:            132 kB LowTotal:    
<devidino-irc> Porazza: free -M da terminale
<devidino-irc> Porazza: m (minuscolo))
<Porazza>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached Mem:           876        495        380          0         38        209 -/+ buffers/cache:        246        629 Swap:         1608          0       1608
<devidino-irc> Porazza:  sotto total che c'è scritto?
<Porazza> 876
<devidino-irc> Ok allora Metti il 32 bit
<devidino-irc> Porazza:  non sò se quella ram ti basti per tenere ubuntu (nella sua versione non "alleggerita"
<Porazza> se serve più ram e va meglio il 64 la vado a comprare
<Porazza> intendi che forse è meglio xubuntu
<devidino-irc> Porazza: decisamente !
<devidino-irc> Porazza:  se utilizzi il computer solo per il normale uso (svago, musica . internet) non serve più ram :)
<Porazza> io lo utilizzo per internet, musica............. nulla di particolare
<Porazza> non so che differenza c'è tra ubuntu e xubuntu
<Porazza> o lubuntu
<devidino-irc> Porazza:  Allora nessun problema! .. xubuntu utilizza un interfaccia grafica chiamata xfce questa richiede meno risorse rispetto a quella di default di ubuntu
<devidino-irc> Porazza:  e lubuntu è ancora più leggero di Xubuntu ma io non ci ho notato tutte queste differenze a livello prestazionale (anche se qualcuno qui del canale potrebbe dire il contrario). Io non lo considerei per nulla Lubuntu
<Porazza> allora proverò xubuntu
<devidino-irc> Porazza: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RequisitiDiSistema da qui noto che ubuntu  sarebbe troppo per il tuo computer prova xubuntu
<devidino-irc> Porazza:  vedi se ti piace la sua interfaccia è leggermente più grezza di quella di ubuntu
<Porazza> infatti ho notato che non è bellissima
<Porazza> ubuntu invece mi piace
<Porazza> non so quanta differenza ci possa essere
<devidino-irc> Porazza: Prova a metterlo comunque vedi come ti va al massimo avrai sprecato un pò di tempo per l'installazione
<devidino-irc> Porazza: se lo usi solo per gli scopi che hai elencato sopra credo che anche ubuntu non ti dia dei grossi problemi
<Porazza> ok, invece kubuntu?
<devidino-irc> Porazza: kubuntu usa un interfaccia grafica molto parsimoniosa ... eviterei con quel hardware
<glpiana> beh, su kubuntu installi il pacchetto low fat settings e sei a posto
<devidino-irc> glpiana: ciao! sempre voluto evitare le librerie qt sono sempre più pesanti anche i software correlati a kubuntu prendi amarock. Ma è solo un mio punto di vista altamente discutibile.
<devidino-irc> Porazza:  ti lascio nelle mani di glpiana che è decisamente più esperto!:) Un saluto a tutti ,
<glpiana> devidino-irc, sì infatti (anche se amarok è obiettivamente pesante)
<Porazza> grazie mille
<glpiana> Porazza, il tuo aggeggio fa boot da usb?
<devidino-irc> glpiana:  Ciao!
<glpiana> ciao devidino-irc :)
<emaxxim> ciao a tutti, vorrei affittare un server. Per iniziare vorrei installargli una seedbox, mi sapete consigliare un servizio affidabile ed economico? Inoltre devo prendere un server dedicato e non VPS, giusto?
<Porazza> ciao
<glpiana> !chat | emaxxim
<ubot-it> emaxxim: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Porazza> credo che possa fare boot da usb
<emaxxim> ho capito glpiana però vorrei inserire nel server anche un reader di rss, ttrss, quindi riguarda cmq ubuntu
<glpiana> Porazza, allora ti consiglio di provare le varie versioni in modo da poter scegliere quella che fa di più al caso tuo. ma con un turion e un giga di ram magari evita ubuntu. inoltre metti tranquillamente la 64 bit sul turion
<glpiana> emaxxim, hai chiesto un consiglio su un servizio affidabile ed economico o sbaglio?
<emaxxim> ho capito grazie glpiana
<Porazza> come faccio a provarle entrambe?
<Porazza> ad installare le due versioni sulla chiavetta
<glpiana> Porazza, una per volta intendevo :)
<Porazza> si quello ho capito, ma come faccio ad installarla
<glpiana> !installazione | Porazza
<ubot-it> Porazza: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<ste1786> ciao a tutti
<ste1786> ho un problema con la visualizzazione del cursore del mouse. Sulla mia macchina ho installato i driver del mio touch screen che funziona correttamente, ma non riesco a visualizzare il cursore
<ste1786> appena attacco un mouse esterno lo vedo
<ste1786> e riesco sempre ad usare il touch
<ste1786> ?
<ste1786> qualcuno sa aiutarmi
<Sox> glpiana, ho trovato il problema di quello ch stavo dicendo prima, cioè che quando faccio tasto destro non compare più crea documento questo accade perchè ho fatto gnome-session-fallback, e noin c'è un'altro modo per mettere gnome 2 ?
<ste1786> help
<glpiana> Sox, gnome2? su che versione di ubuntu?
<Sox> glpiana, 13.04
<glpiana> Sox, no, non credo ci sia modo. ma non dovrebbe essere legato a gnome session fallback sto problema
<glpiana> Sox, se fai tasto destro sul desktop cosa fa?
<Sox> glpiana, invece sei , se io loggo come gnome session fallback quindi con gnome 2 no effect mi dai problemi invece ora con unity fa normalmente
<Sox> glpiana, se faccio tasto destro con gnome 2 non mi da la possibilità di creare file di testo, mentre con unity si
<Sox> e mi bugga tutto gnome se loggo da gnome2
<glpiana> Sox, non c'è nessun gnome 2 su 13.04
<Sox> tutta l'interfaccia grafica
<Sox> glpiana, ma facendo sudo apt-get install gnome-session-fallback mi da la possibilità di riavere il buono vecchio gnome, solo pieno di bug
<glpiana> Sox, none, ti da semplicemente la possibilità di entrare in una interfaccia che somiglia a gnome2 cui sei abituato, ma sempre gnome3 è
<Sox> glpiana, ah ok
<Sox> glpiana, non c'è un modo per utilizzare l'interfaccia vecchia senza bug ?
<glpiana> Sox, normalmente non ha bug. prova a resettare gnome e vedi se il problema persiste
<glpiana> !gnomereset | Sox
<ubot-it> Sox: Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home  .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private  con un nome a piacere, ad esempio .gnome2.bk e riavviare la sessione
<Sox> glpiana, ok grazie mille
<Libo> Ciao!
<katiotta2> salve, ho installato ubuntu 13.04 in doppia partizione con windows 7. Ho problemi di accesso a internet con ubuntu. Il pc risulta connesso ma non va su internet.
<Maz_> Ciao c'è qualcuno che può aiutarmi?
<Sox> Maz_, esponi il tuo problemi se c'è qualcuno che può aiutarti lo farà
<katiotta2> Sono passato a windows 7 ha dato lo  stesso problema  e nella ricerca dei problemi segnalava qualcosa tipo conflitto indirizo IP. Qualcuno mi può aiutare? Grazie
<glpiana> katiotta2, via cavo o wifi?
<katiotta2> wifi
<glpiana> katiotta2, hai il pc sotto mano?
<katiotta2> si
<glpiana> e non è quello che stai usando?
<katiotta2> si lo sto usando con wid 7
<Maz_> ok sto installando ubuntu 13.04, al momento di dividere le partizioni (una per win e una per ubuntu) mi dice di spostare una barra e scegliere le dimensioni... ma non mi dice quale verrà riservata ad ubuntu e quale a win 7
<glpiana> katiotta2, via cavo si connette correttamente?
<katiotta2> posso passare a ubuntu e riprendre la chat con un altro pc
<katiotta2> non ho provato
<glpiana> katiotta2, allora passa su ubuntu e prova a collegarti via cavo anzitutto
<katiotta2> ok
<glpiana> Maz_, hai già windows sul pc?
<Maz_> si
<glpiana> Maz_, allora ti sta chiedendo di ridimensionare la partizione di windows
<Maz_> esatto, ma non mi dice quale verrà riservata a windows e quale ad ubuntu....
<Maz_> io l'ho diviso 400gb - 100gb ma non mi ha chiesto su quale volevo installare ubuntu
<PrimaEntrata> buongiorno
<PrimaEntrata> volevo chiedere un aiuto per installare ubuntu su un pc coon windows 8 di fabbrica
<jester-> Maz_: pare logico che a ubuntu sarà quanto rimane della winz - quanto hai ridimnsionato
<Maz_> ho diviso i 509gb che avevo in 400gb e 109gb
<PrimaEntrata> qualkuno mi può dare una mano ?
<jester-> PrimaEntrata: scegli installa accanto
<PrimaEntrata> non è cosi semplice
<jester-> PrimaEntrata: è cosi
<jester-> Maz_: hai scelto installa accanto a winz?
<Maz_> si
<PrimaEntrata> in quanto anche disattivando la secure boot appena metto o il cd o la penna usb per installare ubuntu il monito r sfarfallia
<PrimaEntrata> non mi fa fare nulla
<jester-> Maz_: hai scelto quanto ridurre la winz?
<PrimaEntrata> ho un toshiba l850 1h
<jester-> PrimaEntrata: devi andare nel bios e disattivare il secure
<PrimaEntrata> gia fatto
<PrimaEntrata> poi scelgo l avvio da cd e metto il dvd di ubuntu
<jester-> PrimaEntrata: hai piato la 64 bit?
<PrimaEntrata> si si
<PrimaEntrata> quando metto il dvd di ubuntu
<jester-> PrimaEntrata: con secure disattivato non dovrebbe avere problemi
<PrimaEntrata> e lo so ho letto tanti forum
<PrimaEntrata> ma non sono riuscito a risolvere
<PrimaEntrata> infatti non so come fare
<jester-> PrimaEntrata: se rientri nel bios il secure è disattivato? hai salvato il cambiamento nel bios uscendo?
<PrimaEntrata> yes , ho fatto tutto ho disattivato il secure boot salvato e riprovato più volte ma niente
<PrimaEntrata> non capisco lo sfarfallio del monitor che non mi fa concludere nulla
<jester-> PrimaEntrata: avviando il dvd che succede
<PrimaEntrata> avviando mi fa scegliere cosa fare se installare ubuntu o meno
<PrimaEntrata> ma quando scelgo l installazione
<jester-> quindi?
<PrimaEntrata> il monitor sfarfallia
<jester-> PrimaEntrata: che scheda video hai
<PrimaEntrata> amd radeon hd 7670
<jester-> strano, il secure non penso centri
<PrimaEntrata> ho pensato che forse bisogna premere qualche altro tasto per avviare l installazione visto che non ho mai avuto problemi con ubuntu
<jester-> PrimaEntrata: pc con doppia scheda?
<PrimaEntrata> no unica
<jester-> sicuro?
<PrimaEntrata> si si
<jester-> PrimaEntrata: md5sum della iso a posto?
<PrimaEntrata> si
<PrimaEntrata> può essere problema di imcompatibilità?
<PrimaEntrata> incompatibilità
<PrimaEntrata> sorry
<glpiana> PrimaEntrata, se invece di installarlo scegli di provarlo cosa fa?
<PrimaEntrata> stessa cosa
<jester-> PrimaEntrata: prima schermata. tasto F6 prova  a settare nomdeset e noapic
<jester-> PrimaEntrata: di sicuro non gli piace il tuo hw
<PrimaEntrata> prima schermata quando mi dice di selezionare se provare o installare?
<Mako_> Salve
<jester-> PrimaEntrata: si
<PrimaEntrata> okok
<Mako_> Avrei bisogno di un parere
<PrimaEntrata> provo se non riesco rientro nella chat ti ringrazio. cmq complimenti per la chat
<PrimaEntrata> ciao a grazie di nuovo
<glpiana> PrimaEntrata, no
<jester-> Mako_: dica
<PrimaEntrata> no cosa?
<glpiana> PrimaEntrata, prima schermata è appena parte il dvd e vedi un disegnino in basso
<glpiana> PrimaEntrata, premi un tasto e poi fai quello che ha detto jester-
<PrimaEntrata> okok provo subito
<Mako_> Ho provato ad installare svariate volte sia ubuntu che le sue derivate tramite wubi, ma al'80% dell'installazione esce un messaggio di errore: come è possibile?
<PrimaEntrata> thx
<devidino-irc> Mako_: che errore?
<katiotta2> scusa gl piana sto passando a ubuntu ma sono bloccata da un aggiornamento lungo di w7
<glpiana> katiotta2, oki, io tra l'altro a breve me ne vado.
<glpiana> katiotta2, quello che devi vedere anzitutto è se via cavo hai lo stesso problema
<katiotta2> spero di fare im tempo
<katiotta2> ok
<glpiana> katiotta2, se il problema esiste anche via cavo, devi controllare le configurazioni del tuo router per capire se devi configurare ip statico e quant'altro
<Mako_> Esce una finestrella in cui è scritto semplicemente che l'installazione non può essere terminata e che ubuntu (o kubuntu...) non è stato installato sul pc. Ho windows 7 home
<glpiana> katiotta2, se invece via cavo non c'è, bisogna controllare che scheda wifi hai e capire se sta effettivamente funzionando o no
<Mako_> Premetto che sono abbastanza ignorante in materia
<katiotta2> come ho detto prima gli  altri dispositivi sono funzionanti quando con ubuntu non si collega
<glpiana> katiotta2, non intendevo dire che è il tuo router configurato male, ma che ubuntu va configurato di conseguenza
<katiotta2> a ok non saprei come fare
<jester-> Mako_: lascia perdere wubi che andava talemnt bene che lo hanno soppresso
<katiotta2> comunque posso provare sulle domande ripsote giusto?
<glpiana> katiotta2, beh la prima cosa da fare è capire dove sta il problema. inutile menarsela prima :)
<katiotta2> ok
<Mako_> Ok ti ringrazio jester! Vuol dire che lo proverò tramite cd. Buona serata a tutti!
<katiotta2> ok grazie
<Sox> glpiana, ho un problema non so se tu riesci a farmi uscire da questo casino, allora io lavoro con il web quindi sviluppo, programmo in html css php ed altro, se io devo modificare un file .html con un programma che ho installato che non proviene da ubuntu software center, come posso metterlo in "Apri con..." e andare ad aprirlo tramite il programma da me richiesto ?
<jester-> Sox: desto sul file impostazioni apri con
<jester-> destro*
<ste1786> ciao a tutti
<ste1786> qualcuno sa come visualizzare sempre la title bar delle finestre su ubuntu 12.04
<Sox> jester-, non mi da la possibilità di aggiungerlo è quello il problema
<jester-> ste1786: cioè?
<jester-> Sox: da apri con lo vede il programmillo?
<Sox>  jester-, no
<jester-> Sox: lo hai installato come
<ste1786> apro una cartella; se vado nella parte in alto della finestra aperta mi appare File Edit View Go; quando mi sposto sparisce
<jester-> ste1786: unity?
<ste1786> appare solo se vado sopra con il mouse
<ste1786> si unity
<Sox> jester-, è un programma che scarichi il .tar.bz2, 'ho scompattato e aperto il file
<jester-> unity la mette nella barra in alto tipo osx ma che fapiu cagare
<Sox> jester-, se ti può interessare il programma si chiama Sublime Text 2
<jester-> Sox: se l'eseguibile non è in /usr/bin non lo vede
<Sox> jester-, quindi lo metto in quella cartella e lo posso utilizzare ?
<jester-> Sox: scusa ma se apri il programma e da li il file?
<ste1786> ma non c'è un modo per averla sempre visibile
<jester-> ste1786: cliccano sulla finestra dell'applicazione si
<jester-> se ne hai aperte due
<Sox> jester-, lavorando con quel programma deve essermi una cosa veloce
<jester-> Sox: hai scaricato la tar scompattata ed era gia pronto?
<jester-> o hai compolato
<jester-> compilato*
<Sox> jester-, già pronto
<jester-> sox spe
<Sox> ok
<jester-> Sox: come si chiama il file che lanci
<jester-> e dove sta
<Sox> jester-, sublime_text
<jester-> dove sta
<Sox> home/Alessandro/Programmi/Sublime Text 2
<jester-> Sox: rinomina la cartella Sublime-Text2
<Sox> ok
<jester-> che i nomi separati fanno casino
<Sox> fatto
<jester-> Sox: cd /Programmi/Sublime-Text2
<jester-> Sox: sudo ln -s sublime_text /usr/bin/sublime
<Sox> jester-, non mi fa spostare nella cartella....
<jester-> Sox: te l'ha fatta rinominare?
<jester-> Sox: cd Programmi/Sublime-Text2
<jester-> sbagliato io
<Sox> sisi ma non mi fa andare nemmeno nella cartella alessandro che sta prima di programmi
<jester-> Sox: cd Programmi/Sublime-Text2
<Sox> stesso comando
<jester-> Sox: cd /home/Alessandro/Programmi/Sublime-Text2
<Sox> jester-,  bash: cd: /home/Alessandro/Programmi/Sublime-Text2: File o directory non esistente
<jester-> Sox: guarda il nome esatto della cartella e dove sta
<Sox> sta li ma non mi ci fa andare
<Sox> non capisco il perchè
<jester-> è sbagliato il nome o il path
<Sox> jester-, e quindi
<jester-> qindi guarda nome e path
<jester-> Sox: maiuscole e minuscole fanno differenza
<Sox> ma io ho messo tutto come sono scritte le cartelle
<jester-> Sox: se non trova c'è qualcosa di sbagliato non ci sono balle
<Sox> jester-, e niente di sbagliato sulla home ci arrivo ma su Alessandro No
<jester-> Sox: ls /home
<jester-> fa vedere
<Sox> c'è solo alessandro ma è minuscolo io invece l'ho scritto con la lettera A maiuscol
<Sox> a
<jester-> eh
<jester-> e Programmi?
<jester-> maiuscolo o minuscolo
<Sox> ao che voi se qui c'è scritto na cosa e me ne da un'altra e poi non funziona nemmeno con le minuscole mo... che voi di de programmi è ?
<jester-> controlla /home/Alessandro/Programmi/Sublime-Text2
<Sox> il percorso è cosi ma non mi ci fa andare
<jester-> Sox: alessandro e non Alessanro
<jester-> Porgrammi è cosi programmi
<jester-> Sublime-Text2 o sublime-Text2
<Sox> ora te li scrivo
<jester-> se non fai giusto ti dice che non trova
<jester-> e ha sempre ragione lui
<Sox> tutto giusto ma non va...
<jester-> balle
<devidino-irc> Sox: se una cosa non fuziona in una macchina è perchè chi la usa commette errori :)
<Sox> devidino-irc, dimmi quali su....
<underz0ne> Sox, installa Windows che non è buggato come Ubuntu
<devidino-irc> Sox: hai provato a completare il percorso usando il tasto tab?
<Sox> underz0ne, ma me dici che voi te ?
<underz0ne> Sox, intanto parla italiano
<Sox> underz0ne,  ao non cominciare è bello
<devidino-irc> Sox: .. evitiamo di fare gli strafottenti la gente che sta qui non è pagate e tantomeno non vuole essere insultata quindi cerca di essere educato
<jester-> Sox: ls /home/alessandro
<jester-> metti nel paste
<jester-> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Sox> devidino-irc, io sto parlando con jester, e lui si intromette dicendo cose che non centrano assolutamente con il discorso, ora sono io che sbaglio vero ? La genge si fa gli affari degli altri e la colpa è mia ... non ho parole, uso linux da un pò e questa versione 13.04 mi da dei problemi e non riesco ad uscirne fuori
<jester-> Sox: devidino-irc ha detto una cosa ovvia
<jester-> Sox: se sbagli path o sintassi non centra nessun rilascio
<jester-> Sox: fa vedere nel paste ls /home/alessandro
<Sox> jester-, ti faccio vedere così almeno mettiamo in chiaro la situazione io non voglio essere arrogante ma se un perfetto sconosciuto mi dice di ritornare su windows che non lo uso da 4 anni, se non mi conosci non è colpa mia
<jester-> Sox: fa vedere nel paste ls /home/alessandro
<jester-> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Sox> jester-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6097373/
<jester-> Sox: dove la vedi la cartella Programmi
<jester-> nella home di alessandro
<Sox> jester-, sta dentro Alessandro
<devidino-irc> Sox: allora il path è /home/alessandro/Alessandro
<jester-> so e dimostra che sbagli path
<Sox> provo
<jester->  /home/alessandro/Alessandro/sticass/sticazz
<LoZioNe_> ciao a tutti molesti ^^ qualcuno mi sa dire perchè da Kopete non riesco a connettermi al canale e dal web si? ;)
<Sox> e perchè alessandro/Alessandro ?????
<Sox> funziona ora ma non capisco il perchè
<devidino-irc> Sox:  perchè /home/alessandro è il path del tuo utente (home) dove hai dentro la cartella Alessandro
<jester-> Sox: perchè sta dentro ad alessandro. almeno cosi hai detto
<devidino-irc> LoZioNe_:  che errore ti dà kopete?
<jester-> Sox: ls /home/alessandro/Alessandro
<Sox> allora vi chiedo scusa però underz0ne, non si può intromettere così e dire le cose che gli passano per la mente.
<Sox> jester-, ora ci sono dentro la cartella
<LoZioNe_> devidino-irc:[19:06] [Errore] Connessione al server http (porta 0) persa: Errore sconosciuto
<jester-> Sox: del programma?
<Sox> sisi
<devidino-irc> LoZioNe_:  porta 0??
<jester-> Sox: nomee file ?
<devidino-irc> LoZioNe_:  non ho kopete sotto mano ma da qualche parte hai la porta del serve irc? dovrebbe essere 6667
<Sox> sublime_text
<jester-> Sox: sudo ln -s sublime_text /usr/bin/sublime
<LoZioNe_> devidino-irc: mi passi il link completo che vedo se è sbagliato?
<devidino-irc> LoZioNe_:  il lik completo di cosa?
<jester-> Sox: fatto?
<Sox> jester-, si
<Sox> poi?
<jester-> Sox: dao sublime nel termnale a vedere se apre
<jester-> dai
<LoZioNe_> dell'IRC
<Sox> jester-, errore
<jester-> fa vedere
<jester-> Sox: ls -la /usr/bin/sublime
<Sox> jester-, lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 12 set 12 17:09 /usr/bin/sublime -> sublime_text
<jester-> mmm
<jester-> Sox: ma eri nella cartella sublime?
<jester-> mi sa di no
<jester-> Sox: sudo rm /usr/bin/sublime
<Sox> rifaccio scusami
<devidino-irc> LoZioNe_: chat.freenode.net è il server a cui devi connetterti
<devidino-irc> LoZioNe_:  in kopete aggiungi un nuovo account irc come server metti chat.freenode.net e come porta 6667
<jester-> devi andarci col terminale nella nella cartella sublime-txt2
<Sox> jester-, da dentro la cartella cosa do ?
<jester-> Sox: ls -la /usr/bin/ sublime
<jester-> no n o
<jester-> Sox: sudo ln -s sublime_text /usr/bin/ sublime
<Sox> jester-, ln: l'obiettivo "sublime" non è una directory
<jester-> Sox: sudo ln -s sublime_text /usr/bin/sublime
<Sox> poi?
<jester-> sublime
<Sox> errore
<jester-> madu
<jester-> che errore
<Sox> no module package
<Sox> 'import site' failed; use -v for traceback
<jester-> Sox: quindi è un programma che va lanciato per forza dalla sua cartella e servirebbe uno script invece del simlink
<jester-> Sox: se lo clicchi dalla sua cartella?
<Sox> jester-, si apre
<jester-> Sox: sudo rm /usr/bin/sublime
<Sox> poi ?
<jester-> Sox: poi te lo tieni cosi
<Sox> benissimo...
<Sox> grazie mille jester-,
<jester-> Sox: per il sistema non è installato
<Sox> capito
<mibofra> Sox, puoi fare altre due cose
<Sox> mibofra, dimmi
<mibofra> 1)ti metti la directory del file eseguibile nella path
<jester-> mibofra: vorrebbe che cliccando un tale file glielo apra con quel programma
<jester-> ma non è settabile non essendo installato per il sistema
<mibofra> jester-, eh deve esser listato sotto /usr/bin... ma dovrebbe esserci l'opzione per scegliere un eseguibile esterno
<mibofra> almeno da gnome fino a kde e xface ecc c'è
<jester-> mibofra: facendo un simlink poi non parte il programma
<mibofra> bellino, un hardlink ?
<mibofra> chissà
<mibofra> comunque
<jester-> mibofra: ci vuole uno script con cd /etc/etc/sticass
<mibofra> deve esserci la voce per selezionar un programma qualsiasi dal filesystem
<mibofra> jester-, prima che me lo dicessi avevo pensato allo script, ma se ci metti solo il percorso dell'eseguibile apre quello  basta
<mibofra> se ne frega del file da aprire
<mibofra> comunque
<mibofra> Sox, sicuro non ti dia l'opzione per sceglier un percorso di un eseguibile che non sia in /usr/bin?
<jester-> mibofra: uso kakka quindi non ricordo le proprietà files un gnome
<Sox> mibofra, purtroppo no
<mibofra> Sox, mi par strano
<mibofra> spetta che guardo
<Sox> mibofra, ok grazie mille
<mibofra> figurati
<Sox> jester-, invece per metterlo nella barra di unity ?
<Sox> un launcher che prima potevo benissimo fare con l'interfaccia grafica vecchia
<jester-> Sox: quando è aperto compare l'icona e da destro lo metti
<mibofra> Sox, già alcuni file non permette di aggiunger altre app
<mibofra> Sox, risolvi facilmente con ubuntu-tweak
<mibofra> che ti permette di farci far i salti in padella anche se desideri :P
<mibofra> insomma ti fa far quel che vuoi
<jester-> a volte scassa ilsistema ma fa niente
<mibofra> ahahah jester- no è l'utente il problema non il tool
<Sox> mibofra-, capito ringrazio tutti della pazienza e dell'aiuto jester-, devidino-irc,
<mibofra> la macchina non pensa, decide e fa tutto l'utente xD
<mibofra> *o i devs in alcuni casi
<mibofra> ma non dar mai la colpa alla macchina xD
<jester-> ma macchina esegue e va pure contro i pali della luce
<jester-> se tweak ce la manda
<mibofra> jester-, esegue è basta, se spenta o lasciata a fare nulla è inerme xD
<Sox> :)
<Sox> grazie ancora ciao
<mibofra> jester-, è andata anche questa volta su xD .
<ak27> peche md5 iso 64 bit diverso da quello alla pagina download
<LoZioNe> lol
<LoZioNe> è stata dura ma ce l'abbiamo fatta
<akis24> sera
<LoZioNe> ciao :)
<akis24> ciao LoZioNe
<LoZioNe> ci ho impiegato un pò ma c'è l'ho fatta a tornare online
<jackjack> Salve a tutti!
<jackjack> Ragazzi, ho un piccolo dilemma, su un server con debian montato sopra, dovrei fare in modo che si ripeta un comando ogni 5 minuti
<jackjack> il comando è: chmod -R 777 /home/blabla/blabla  come posso fare? ho provato con cron, ma sembra proprio non funzionare! .
<Matt_91> jackjack: con cron :D
<Matt_91> !cron
<ubot-it> cron is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Cron
<jackjack> sarò sicuramente incapace ma proprio non gliene dice di funzionare!
<jackjack> ho creato lo script e messo in un cartella rinominandolo impostapermessi.sh
<moksudxp_> ce nessuno ?
<moksudxp_> mi serve aiuto
<Matt_91> jackjack: ti consiglio di farti uno script sh e di richiamare quello con cron. comunque quello che stai tentando di fare con quel programma.... mi sa che lo puoi fare in altra maniera
<Matt_91> !qualcuno | moksudxp_
<ubot-it> moksudxp_: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<jackjack> dimmi come :)
<Kyan`> sera
<Matt_91> jackjack: che ne so XD googla
<Kyan`> c'è qualche comando che mi permette di vedere quant'è l'ammontare di ram installata?
<jackjack> .,.! LoL!
<moksudxp_> mi serve aiuto per installare gui su ubuntu server
<underz0ne> Kyan`, free -h
<Matt_91> Kyan`: se sei nella versione desktop lo vedi da monitor di sistema
<moksudxp_>  mi serve aiuto per installare gui su ubuntu server
<Matt_91> moksudxp_: installi il pacchetto ubuntu-desktop se vuoi ubuntu completo sulla versione server
<Kyan`> Matt_91, xubuntu
<Matt_91> Kyan`: se dai il comando che ti ha dato underz0ne lo vedi: free -h
<Kyan`> sisi
<Kyan`> notavo
<jekill> E' possibile modificare a mano il file di configurazione di Gru  e afare partire di default win ?
<jekill> gru=grub
<moksudxp_> Matt_91 non riesco
<moksudxp_> mi da 1 sacco di errori, tra qui: " "Impossible to recover http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/raring-backports/universe/i18n/Translation-en""
<Matt_91> !grub | jekill
<ubot-it> jekill: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<Matt_91> moksudxp_: non sei connesso ad internet
<moksudxp_> e come faccio a connettermi ?
<jekill> !grub
<moksudxp_> solitamente con seven mi connetto tramite connesssione wireless
<jekill> tnks
<Matt_91> moksudxp_: ma perchè non hai installato la versione desktop^
<moksudxp_> perché volevo installare la gui manualmente...
<moksudxp_> almeno facevo esperienza
<Matt_91> moksudxp_: così ti complichi la vita
<moksudxp_> lo so...
<moksudxp_> ma non ce un modo per risolvere?
<moksudxp_> (sono 1 informatico, 1 po' di codice lo mastico...)
<Matt_91> moksudxp_: attaccati con il cavo ed hai internet
<moksudxp_> non si puo avere tramite wireless?
<Matt_91> moksudxp_: google è sempre utile: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkConfigurationCommandLine/Automatic
<jester-> moksudxp_: se hai una broadcom va abilitata e serve internet
<Matt_91> moksudxp_: più esattamente: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkConfigurationCommandLine/Automatic#Wireless
<Matt_91> jester-: sarà un pentium 2 XD
<jester-> madu
<Matt_91> jester-: forse 3 :D a dire il vero non lo so, ma lo do per scontato :p
<jester-> altro che mettere la 64bit di default
<Matt_91> jester-: no no 64bit di default :p
<jester-> Matt_91: dalla 13.10
<Matt_91> jester-: si si
<Matt_91> jester-: ma wyland??? esiste ancora?
<jester-> boh
<moksudxp> ho provato ad attaccare il cavo ed usare il comando che mi hai detto, ma non funziona cmq
<Matt_91> moksudxp: se non ricordo male la ethernet si connette da sola... prova con: ping google.com
<jester-> moksudxp: lspci | grep -i network che risponde
<moksudxp> ping.google.com command not found
<Matt_91> moksudxp: ping google.com
<Matt_91> ping SPAZIO google.com
<moksudxp> facendo lspci | grep -i network mi dice: Ethernet controller: Intel corporation gigabit network connection, network controller: broadcom corporation bcm4312 802.11b/g
<moksudxp> ping: unknown host google.com
<moksudxp> che vuol dire ?
<ugone> moksudxp,o ancor meglio  ping -c 5 google.com
<Matt_91> moksudxp: che non sei attaccato a internet
<Matt_91> moksudxp: per riconferma prova pure: ping 8.8.8.8
<Matt_91> che magari non siano i dns
<moksudxp> ho fatto ping 127.0.0.1
<moksudxp> e mi fa un ping infinito
<moksudxp> come faccio a smettere?
<ugone> chiudi il terminale
<jester-> moksudxp: e 4 hai una broadcom e devi essere connesso via cavo o cellofono per bilitarla
<moksudxp> e come si chiude ?
<jester-> madu
<moksudxp> sono connesso via cavo
<jester-> click sulla crocetta proprio come winz
<jester-> moksudxp: scrivi dallo stesso pc?
<moksudxp> jester, ho ubuntu server
<moksudxp> no no, scrivo dal fisso con dentro win7...
<jester-> moksudxp: senza grafica e senza sapere un tubo di bash e server?
<moksudxp> volevo imparare...
<moksudxp> pensavo fosse 1 tanti piu semplice
<jester-> non è il modo giusto
<Matt_91> moksudxp: ctrl + C
<moksudxp> e qual'é il modo giusto allora?
<Matt_91> moksudxp: ti ho detto prima, dovevi installarti ubuntu normale ubuntu desktop
<jester-> moksudxp: ping -C 3 libero.it
<moksudxp> ehh... ormai...
<jester-> moksudxp: pinga?
<moksudxp> aspe
<moksudxp> devo staccare cavo internet da fisso e metterlo nel portatile...
<Matt_91> moksudxp: è infatti ormai, abbiamo mieter X, teniamoci mister X
<moksudxp> quindi, ci vediamo tra poco...
<moksudxp> provo ping -c 3 libero.it ?
<jester-> inz è grafico e non muore nessuno
<jester-> moksudxp: eh
<ugone> jester-, con -C ti darà errore
<moksudxp> okey, senza -c allora
<moksudxp> se funziona, cosa dovro fare?
<jester-> ce lo dici
<moksudxp> okey, a dopo...
<Matt_91> moksudxp: no installi il pacchetto che ti ho detto
<Matt_91> moksudxp: se va, ok?
<moksudxp_> mi dice "unknown host libero.it
<moksudxp_> "unknown host libero.it"
<jester-> moksudxp_: il cavo è colelgato?
<Matt_91> moksudxp_: avevi il cavo attaccato? prova dai un: ifconfig
<jester-> collegato*
<moksudxp_> prima si
<moksudxp_> ora non ce l'ho collegato
<jester-> moksudxp_: ma prendi per il culo?
<moksudxp_> perché ?
<Matt_91> moksudxp_: il comando "ifconfig" lo dai dopo almeno 30secondi dal cavo attaccato
<jester-> se non hai attaccato il cavo come ci va in internet
<moksudxp_> allora... spiego la situazione...
<moksudxp_> ho 1 SOLO CAVO...
<Matt_91> jester-: si ma o lo attacca al pc con cui ci scrive o a quello del server  XD
<moksudxp_> quindi o lo attacco al fisso e parlo con voi, oppure lo attacco al portatile con dentro ubuntu....
<jester-> e va bè famogli un esorcismo
<jester-> moksudxp_: attacchi il cavo
<moksudxp_> infatti per provare ping 3 libero.it, ho tolto dal fisso e lho attaccato al portatile
<moksudxp_> e mi ha dato "unknown host libero.it"
<Matt_91> moksudxp_: ora <Matt_91> moksudxp_: il comando "ifconfig" lo dai dopo almeno 30secondi dal cavo attaccato
<moksudxp_> ora l'ho tolto dal portatile e riattaccato qui nel fisso
<jester-> moksudxp_: dono mezzo minuto dai: sudo dhclient eth0
<Matt_91> moksudxp_: segui jeste XD
<jester-> moksudxp_: poi sudo apt-get install openbox
<moksudxp_> okey, ora stacco da qua, provo a dare sti comandi e poi vi dico...
<Matt_91> bravo
<jester-> e riavvii
<moksudxp_> okey... prima sudo dhcclient eth0 e poi sudo apt-get install openbox... okey ?
<fabio> ciao
<Matt_91> moksudxp_: no
<fabio> ciao ragazzi, ho un problema con ubuntu 13.04 per me irrisolvibile
<fabio> qualcuno potrebbe darmi una mano per favore_
<ugone> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<moksudxp> allora... sudo dhclient eth0 non mi ha restituito nessun messaggio
<moksudxp> mentre quando ho fatto sudo apt-get install openbox mi ha scritto
<Matt_91> moksudxp: e questo è giusto
<moksudxp> Lettura elenco dei pacchetti... Fatto
<Matt_91> moksudxp: e ifconfig?
<moksudxp> Generazione albero delle dipendenze
<moksudxp> Lettura informazioni sullo stato... Fatto
<moksudxp> E: impossibile trovare il pacchetto openbox
<Matt_91> moksudxp: ancora con sto apt-get???
<moksudxp> me l'ha detto jester...
<Matt_91> moksudxp: da dove li prende i pacchetti se non hai internet??
<moksudxp> e tu mi hai detto di seguire jester...
<jester-> moksudxp: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<moksudxp> jester, quello nn me lo fa
<moksudxp> mi da quegli errori che vi dicevo prima...
<Matt_91> ma jester- ti prende per il ciapet adesso
<jester-> moksudxp: col cavo collegato
<Matt_91> moksudxp: hai dato ifconfig??? con il cavo attaccato? che ti da?
<jester-> Matt_91: sospetto di si
<moksudxp> si l'ho fatto col cavo collegato prima...
<fabio> montavo ubuntu 13.04 a 64bit. Disinstallo del file dal software center, esattamente le librerie per far funzionare la sincronizzazione di iphone, e al riavvio del sistema non ne vuole piu sapere di partire. Allora cerco di ripristinare attraverso una nuova installazione da pendrive, ma niente da fare lo stesso. Allora provo a rifare una nuova installazione perdendo tutti i dati ma il pc non parte comunque
<moksudxp>  @Matt_91 ifconfig mi da:
<moksudxp> Link encap: Local loopback
<jester-> moksudxp: strano che staccando il cavo non sei caduto
<moksudxp> inet addr: 127.0.0.1 Mask: 255.0.0.0
<moksudxp> inet6 addre ::1/128 Scope:Host
<moksudxp> UP LOOPBACK RUNNING MTU 65536 Metric:1
<moksudxp> devo continuare?
<moksudxp> @jester, mi si é disconnessa la rete, poi mi sono riconnesso alla vostra chat... certo che mi é caduta la rete del fisso staccando il cavo...
<jester-> da qui non si è visto
<Matt_91> moksudxp: no ma come mai sei ancora connesso ad internet? se mi hai detto che hai un solo cavo? alloro o 1 trolli di brutto o 2 come informatico non sei così abile e ti ripeto di installatri ubuntu normale
<jester-> moksudxp: eth0 non c'è?
<ugone> moksudxp, una curiosità il tuo router ha il wifi?
<jester-> lol
<moksudxp> ora ho il cavo connesso al FISSO
<moksudxp> prima quando ho provato i vari comandi, avevo staccato dal fisso e messo nel portatile...
<Matt_91> moksudxp: si ma sto cavo quando ti dico di dare i comandi deve essere sul SERVER che casso
<jester-> moksudxp: come dire che hai froccato il server su un portatile?
<moksudxp> cmq non vedo perché trollarvi, visto che vi state pure facendo il culo per darmi 1 mano...
<Matt_91> jester-: no come dire è su un portatile XD
<jester-> madu
<Matt_91> moksudxp: sei tu che trolli
<jester-> non c'è limite
<Matt_91> moksudxp: non noi
<moksudxp> Matt, quando faccio sti comando, il CAVO é collegato al portatile con UBUNTU...
<fabio> montavo ubuntu 13.04 a 64bit. Disinstallo del file dal software center, esattamente le librerie per far funzionare la sincronizzazione di iphone, e al riavvio del sistema non ne vuole piu sapere di partire. Allora cerco di ripristinare attraverso una nuova installazione da pendrive, ma niente da fare lo stesso. Allora provo a rifare una nuova installazione perdendo tutti i dati ma il pc non parte comunque
<jester-> moksudxp: e 4
<jester-> moksudxp: attacca il cavo
<Matt_91> moksudxp: allora scarica ubuntu desktop e bon
<jester-> moksudxp: sudo dhclient eth0
<moksudxp> dhclient eth0 me lo fa...
<jester-> moksudxp: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<moksudxp> il problema é quando faccio apt-get
<jester-> se lo fa sei collegato
<moksudxp> che mi da errori su errori
<moksudxp> anche quando il cavo é collegato ad ubuntu...
<ugone> fabio, hai rifatto un'installazione pulita?
<jester-> rifallo con sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Matt_91> fabio: strano... ci deve essere un problema fisico.... se prima andava ed ora non va più... non ti pare?
<moksudxp> okey, ora riprovo...
<fabio> si l-ho rifatta ma non parte comunque. Dice che il kernel non si inizializza
<moksudxp> poi vi dico...
<moksudxp> grazie mille e scusatemi in anticipo per le eventuali rotture di coglioni...
<ugone> mmmm
<ugone> fabio, hai fatto la home separata?
<fabio> non so cosa sia la home separata. Ma per evitare qualsiasi eventuale problema ho cancellato tutto ricreando una nuova partizione pulita da zero su cui installare il tutto
<fabio> ma non va comunque
<fabio> e in piu adesso sto notando che l-ora del pc e 2ore indietro
<web> sera a tutti, volevo sapere se qualcuno di voi utilizza bluefish avrei una domanda, è attivo il correttore automatico, come posso disabilitarlo ?
<jester-> fabio: per quello basta fare: sudo dpkg-reconfigure tzdata
<fabio> lo avevo fatto dal bios ma al riavvio e riapparsa 2ore inditro di nuovo
<jester-> fabio: per quello basta fare: sudo dpkg-reconfigure tzdata
<Matt_91> web: nel menù delle impostazioni, ma non ricordo bene, non lo uso più
<Matt_91> web: fatti un giretto li
<web> Matt_91, sto provando tutto ma non lo trovo
<Matt_91> web: non so che dirti io son passato a komodo
<fabio> la cosa assurda e che non parte con un installazione nuova
<web> Matt_91, è meglio ?
<Matt_91> web: altro che
<jester-> fabio: non parte in che senso
<web> Matt_91, lo proverò sicuramente
<Matt_91> web: molto più completo e l'autocompletamento a differenza di bluefisch e degli altri editor html che trovi nel software center funziona
<web> Matt_91, io cerco più uno simile a notepad ++ usavo quello su windows ed era perfetto per sviuppare
<fabio> jester nel senso che dopo che mi dice installazione completata riavviare il pc, non parte per questo errore di inizializzazione del kernel
<Matt_91> web: per quello non so che dirti, non lo conosco, ma komodo come mabiente di sviluppo per il web è molto buono!
<jester-> fabio: ubuntu originale o tarocca
<fabio> assolutamente originale
<fabio> jester: originale. presa dal sito
<web> Matt_91, anche a pagamento
<leaandro> Buona sera, qualcuno mi potrebbe aiutare?
<fabio> jester: ho provato 3 volte a ripetere il procedimento ma non va comunque
<jester-> fabio: ubuntu originale o tarocca
<fabio> jester: originale presa dal sito
<leandro_> buona sera, qualcuno mi potrebbe aiutare?
<jester-> fabio: controllato md5sum della iso? e su quante partizioni hai installato
<ugone> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<jester-> fabio: e su quanti gb
<fabio> jester: la partizione e unica. tutto l-HD da 500gb per come era prima
<leandro_> è possibile installare e far funzionare i file .exe su ubuntu?
<jester-> leandro_: da wine
<jester-> !wine | leandro_
<ubot-it> leandro_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/Wine
<pdor> ciao ho xubuntu 12.04 lts 64 bit appena installato e non mi vede piu la scheda wireless...aiuto!
<jester-> fabio: quindi hai scelto usa l'intero hd?
<fabio> jester: si ho fatto quello
<jester-> pdor: broadcom?
<leandro_> ok grazie, proverò a farlo
<jester-> fabio: sa di iso con errori
<pdor> ehm che? adesso sono collegato col cell
<jester-> pdor: lspci | grep -i network
<pdor> ma anche lui a volte non lo vede
<fabio> jester: ma ho preso la iso dal sito ufficiale
<pdor> 02:00.0 Network controller: Qualcomm Atheros AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)
<pdor> mi correggo
<pdor> non c'e' il networkp prorio e la wireless la vede disattivata e non attivabile
<jester-> pdor: rfkill list
<pdor> jester-: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6098052/
<fabio> jester: dove prendo la versione 13.04 a 64bit se non dal sito ufficiale
<Marco__> Ragazzi come faccio a disinstallare Ubuntu 13.04 senza compromettere Windows 7?
<jester-> Marco__: scegliendo installa accanto a winz
<Marco__> avviando da cd?
<jester-> pdor: è bloccata: sudo rfkill unblock all
<Marco__> quindi devo avviare da cd giusto?
<pdor> cosa a vro fatto?
<pdor> riavvio eh?
<pdor> riavvio
<pdor> jester-: manca sempre la voce atttiva network
<pdor> ho cancellato il rivelatore di mail...creddo
<jester-> pdor: rfkill list
<pdor> installato solo vlc kaffeine qbittorrent
<pdor> jester-: tutto non bloccato
<jester-> pdor: iwconfig
<pdor> spe forse la scheda tv
<pdor> jester-:  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6098075/
<pdor> jester-: son caduto?
<jester-> pdor: iwconfig
<moksudxp> scusate l'attesa ragazzi
<moksudxp> ci siete ancora?
<pdor> jester-:  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6098213/
<jester-> pdor: c'è
<jester-> riavvia
<jester-> pdor: spe
<pdor> gia fatto cmq rifaccio
<jester-> pdor: spe
<pdor> ok
<jester-> pdor: lspci | grep network
<moksudxp> @jester sono riuscito ad installare dektop, ora sono dentro ad ubuntu con gui... ti parlo dal fisso, c'é 1 modo x connettere ubuntu a internet tramite wireless
<moksudxp> ???
<pdor> nessun out
<pdor> fatto jester-
<jester-> pdor: lspci | grep -i network
<pdor> jester-: fatto
<jester-> fa vedere
<pdor> 02:00.0 Network controller: Qualcomm Atheros AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)
<pdor> manca la ethernet
<pdor> e tutto il network
<jester-> pdor: con la 13.04 funza sicuro, 12.04 mi pare serva un pacchetto backport cw
<moksudxp> @jester sono riuscito ad installare dektop, ora sono dentro ad ubuntu con gui... ti parlo dal fisso, c'é 1 modo x connettere ubuntu a internet tramite wireless ??
<pdor> ma funzionava anche con la 12
<jester-> non capisco perchè ci si ostina a installare os obsoleti
<pdor> perche' la 13 era lenta e funzionava peggio
<jester-> pdor: sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<pdor> ho pensato ch ele lts siamo meglio
<pdor> jester-:  wlan0     No scan results
<pdor> ma qui non c'e nessuno eh?
<pdor> se cercavi reti
<jester-> moksudxp: sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer e poi riavvia
<moksudxp> c'é 1 problemino...
<moksudxp> anche quando collego cavo, vedo che nn riesco ad andare su firefox... quindi mi sa che la rete non va di nuovo...
<jester-> moksudxp: se è andata prima
<pdor> jester-: non vedo piu i repository per i backport
<moksudxp> eh lo so, non capisco manco io come mai fa cosi :/
<moksudxp> prima andava, ora anche col cavo, non va la rete... boh...
<jester-> pdor: attivali da sorgenti software aggoirnamenti
<moksudxp> io sono di Milano e ho fastweb... potrebbe centrare qualcosa fastweb ?
<jester-> moksudxp: hai dato sudo dhclient eth0 ?
<jester-> una volta attacato il cavo?
<pdor> jester-:  era gia attivo ehm
<jester-> pdor: la va?
<jester-> pdor: cerca backport in synaptic
<pdor> no ero solo andato per attivare i repository backport ma erano gia' attivati
<pdor> ok
<jester-> e cw o wireless
<moksudxp> no
<moksudxp> ma quel dhclient cosa faA?
<pdor> jester-:  c'e' un fottio di pacchetti come questo linux-backports-modules-cw-3.3-3.2.0-23-generic installo l'ultimo?
<jester-> pdor: boh individua quello per il tuo kernel
<jester-> che kernel hai
<moksudxp> vabbhe faccio e poi vengo di nuoov, a dopo
<pdor> provo a vedere se ci riesco
<alessandro_> ciao
<moksudxp> jester, facendo ping ho visto che mi da "unknown host"
<moksudxp> pero facendo il sudo dhclient eth0, nn mi fa niente
<moksudxp> che faccio?
<moksudxp> ci sei jester?
<jester-> moksudxp: riavvia cole cavo attaccato
<moksudxp> dopo aver riavviato faccio il ping e dhclient ?
<jester-> apri firefox e vedi
<pdor> jester-:  non va e dice che dovrei installare  linux-backports-modules-cw-3.4-generic meta-package
<jester-> pdor: fallo
<pdor> eh ma non esiste spe
<pdor> no mi rida gli stessi se lo cerco
<jester-> c'è scorri la lista
<pdor> virtual o generic?
<jester-> generic
<pdor> eh ovvio
<pdor> scusa
<pdor> cmq non c'e'
<pdor> saltano fuori i 20 30 pacchetti con lo stesso nome ma senza meta
<jester-> pdor: sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-cw-3.4-generic
<jester-> no ha meta
<jester-> è solo la descrizione
<pdor> impossibile trovarlo
<pdor> ma e' gia installato
<moksudxp> jester... sn da cell
<moksudxp> i sei ?
<pdor> jester-:  io ho questo 3.2.0-53-generic
<pdor> ehm ok rimedio
<moksudxp> ho provato a riavviare con cavo attaccato... ma nnt da fare...
<alessandro_> server irc.darksin.it
<cristian_c> lol
<moksudxp> ??
<moksudxp> ci sei jester ?
<cristian_c> moksudxp, che cosa devi fare?
<moksudxp> nn va la rete su mio ubuntu
<cristian_c> moksudxp, spiegati meglio
<cristian_c> 'non va' è generico
<moksudxp> ho riavviato da terminale... mi arriva: intel boot agent... client mac addr... dhcp.........
<moksudxp> come mai ?
<cristian_c> moksudxp, se non spieghi cos'hai fatto, difficile dare una risposta precisa
<docc> sera a tutti, volevo sapere se posso utilizzare questa guida se non comporta dei problemi poi nel sistema, vorrei installare i programmi di backtrack su ubuntu http://www.opengeek.it/linux/come-installare-i-programmi-di-backtrack-5-su-ubuntu/?ModPagespeed=noscript
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> docc, non dovresti postare link a guide esterne in questo canale
<cristian_c> e a software non supportato
<docc> cristian_c; a scusate non lo sapevo pensavo si potesse chiedo scusa ancora
<docc> cristian_c; c'è un modo per aggiungere i pacchetti ?
<cristian_c> docc, puoi installare i pacchetti presenti nei repo ufficiali di ubuntu
<docc> cristian_c; e come ?
<cristian_c> docc, dal software center, o da synaptic
<docc> ok grazie mille
<dharman> hi@all
<Fetentone> hipur@te
<dharman> I have an ultrabook asus zenbook ux31a with touch screen.
<dharman> Today I've updated kernel of my 13.04 with the official linux-image-3.8.0-31-generic.
<dharman> After that The touch screen stop to works...
<dharman> Any hint?
<dharman> oops, scusate...non mi ero accorto di esser nel canale italiano...
<dharman> Comunque dicevo:
<dharman> ho un ultrabook asus zenbook ex31a con touch screen
<dharman> oggi ho aggiornato il kernel con quello del repository ufficiale:linux-image-3.8.0-31-generic.
<dharman> Dopo di che il touch screen ha smesso di funzionare.
<dharman> ora è uno schermo comune che non risponde al tocco...
<dharman> qualcuno ha qualche idea/suggerimento?
<dharman> Grazie!
<cristian_c> dharman, 13.04?
<cristian_c> ah
<dharman> sì
<dharman> prima dell'update funzionava "out of the box"
<dharman> cercando un po' in giro non trovo nulla... forse è troppo fresca
<dharman> :)
<cristian_c> dharman, soluzione veloce
<dharman> sì
<cristian_c> seleziona il vecchio kernel all'avvio
<dharman> beh...si certo. Però vorrei quello nuovo+
<dharman> :)
<cristian_c> perché?
<dharman> solo che volevo indagare se fosse un prob di packaging ubuntu o del kernel
<dharman> per decidere a chi aprire un bug
<cristian_c> intato però ritorna funzionante
<cristian_c> poi indaghi
<cristian_c> *intanto
<spartacus_72> sera
<Azor> buonasera, ho un problema ...
<Azor> ho appena installato ubuntu su un potatile, ma schermo e mouse mi appaiono tutti distorti e a striscie
<BlAcKaNgEl> ciao
#ubuntu-it 2013-09-13
<DaRcHaNgEl_> giorno
<glpiana> ola
<emma> Buongiorno, non riesco a vedere la RAI.TV con lubuntu, cosa posso fare?
<glpiana> emma, prova a vedere se riesci con questo add-on di firefox https://addons.mozilla.org/it/firefox/addon/raismth/
<emma> glpiana: CIAO!! A buon risentirci! Devo installare Firefox? Con Lubuntu ho Chromium!
<glpiana> emma, per chromium non penso ci sia
<emma> glpiana: allora installo firefox e..ti faccio sapere!
<akis24> giorno
<samu_> buongiorno a tutti
<a7x> !chiedi | samu_
<ubot-it> samu_: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<a7x> ...
<samu_> ok ho ubuntu 12.10 su cd con la iso scaricata da internet per cui per vedere che errore mi da devo togliere il cd ma mi riavvia il sistema con conseguente perdita di alcuni programmi che sono riuscito ad installare pero ricordo che mi diceva problema output e input dva che significa?
<underz0ne> Buongiorno
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<Lugyz> hey everybody... i have a problem, my laptop turned off while updating tu 13.04... and now eveything is screwed :S i know there should be a comamamd like check update or sokething like that to fix it but i dont remember it... HELP!
<Lugyz> ciao a tutti :) ho un problema... praticamente il portatile si è spento mentre aggiornavo al 13.04 e ora è messo male, so che c'e un comando tipo check update o robe simili, ma non lo ricordo :( aiutooo :(
<jester-> Lugyz: devi fare da recovery
<jester-> Lugyz: al menu abilitare la rete, andare in shell di root e dare i comandi: sudo dpkg --configure -a poi sudo apt-get -f install, quindi sudo apt-get upgrade
<JuniorMonkey> ciao a tutti
<JuniorMonkey> ho un problema, sto settando un server dns e quando eseguo nslookup mi da in risposta NXDOMAIN..qualcuno sa aiutarmi? grazie..
<JuniorMonkey> nessuno sa aiutarmi? :)
<scassin> ho installato virtualbox su w7 (64 bit) e quando cerco di far partire linux mi da un errore.
<scassin> la versione di linux che utilizzo è la 13.04 (32 Bit)
<jester-> JuniorMonkey: se non risponde remix_tj siamo nella m
<jester-> scassin: hai installato linux in vbox in winz?
<scassin> ho installato linux in vbox win7
<remix_tj> JuniorMonkey: beh
<remix_tj> ci sono vari motivi :-)
<jester-> scassin: 13.04 ubuntu ?
<scassin> si 13.04  ubuntu
<jester-> scassin: avviando la vm cosa succede
<jester-> sanova: quanta ram hai dato alla vm
<scassin> faccio partire la vm con 1024 Mb di ram. per il resto lascio i parametri di default
<jester-> scassin: e avviando cosa succede
<scassin> mentre carica mi da questa segnalazione [44.956995]...piix4_smbus 0000:00:07.0 SMBus base address uninitialized -  upgrde BIOS or use force_addr=0xaddr
<jester-> scassin: come hai installato
<jester-> e che vbox usi
<scassin> poi parte l'installazione di ubuntu e ad un certo punto dice sorry Ubuntu 13.04 has experienced an internal error
<scassin> e l'errore che appare è
<jester-> scassin: sa di iso scaricata con errori, controlla md5sum
<scassin> executable_path /usr/bin/compiz
<jester-> !md5sum | scassin
<ubot-it> scassin: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<jester-> scassin: cancella la vm, controlla la iso e reinstalla
<scassin> cancellata e reinstallata
<scassin> ora sto provando a scaricare la versione a 64bit
<jester-> controlla la iso
<scassin> avevo provato anche con una vecchia 12 che facevo girare dentro a vbox su mac
<D4V|DE> ciao a tutti
<jester-> in vobx non dovrebbero esserci problemi visto che usa i driver dell'host
<D4V|DE> qualcuno mi aiuta con snort? gli account per le rules sono tutti a pagamento?
<jester-> scassin: piuttosto installa le exstension
<jester-> !chat | D4V|DE
<ubot-it> D4V|DE: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<emma> glpiana:  sono stata impegnata con la bimba(un anno tra 10 giorni! Ho caricato Firefox ed ora il sito della RAI mi dice che devo installare Microsoft Silverlight ! Prima mi avevi dato un link? l'ho perso perchè mi sono disconnessa, potresti ridarmelo?
<emma> come posso vedere la RAI.TV con lubuntu ?
<jester-> emma: è uncasino serve estensione per firefox
<devidino-irc> jester-: Non funziona ...
<devidino-irc> jester-:  Ho provato mesi senza risultato
<jester-> emma: si chiama rai smoot streaming
<devidino-irc> jester-: Dalla versione 4 il plugin non è più compatibile con la piattaforma Microsoft.
<jester-> già sto vedendo
<devidino-irc> jester-:  Non vorrei intendesse : windows come so.
<jester-> devidino-irc: diceva in lubuntu
<jester-> winz si arrangia sa solo a piarsi il necessario
<devidino-irc> jester-:  si si no dicevo lo sviluppatore
<jester-> silver manco a parlarne, se fai download da forbidden
<scassin> ok- ci provo
<jester-> emma: nada rai tv in linux
<devidino-irc> jester-: magari usando la versione vecchia potrebbe riuscire a farlo funzionare
<emma> cavolo!! sono passata alla nuova versione solo pochi giorni fa!!
<jester-> devidino-irc: rai uno la vedo
<jester-> video mplyaer esterno
<jester-> anche 2
<devidino-irc> jester-: quanto dura lo stream? quello che mostra raiTv è una registrazione
<devidino-irc> delle puntate tipo del giorno prima jester-
<jester-> ma va c'è la clerici con le ricette
<jester-> emma: installa il plugin , poi mplayer e faas
<jester-> faad
<jester-> emma: poi setti le prefernze
<jester-> /usr/bin/mplayer
<jester->  /usr/bin/mplayer i primi 2
<jester->  /usr/bin/faad e /usr/bin/mkfifo
<jester-> gli altri 2
<glpiana> emma, te lo mando subito
<glpiana> emma, https://addons.mozilla.org/it/firefox/addon/raismth/     e auguri alla bimba :)
<LoZioNe> Domanda: gli script per Amarok in che cartella devo copiarli?
<glpiana> LoZioNe, puoi scaricarli direttamente da amarok così sono direttamente installati per esempio
<LoZioNe> glplana: già cercato...non lo trova
<glpiana> LoZioNe, mettili in .kde/share/apps/amarok/scripts
<LoZioNe> giplana,grazie mille ^^
<LoZioNe> glplana, continua a non rilevarlo...
<mibofra> Ciao LoZioNe :D
<mibofra> Che hai oggi?
<LoZioNe> mibofra: buongiorno,qualche problemino con uno script per Amarok
<mibofra> Per far che?
<LoZioNe> poco più in alto nella chat glplana mi ha dato il percorso della cartella ma non lo visualizzo tra gli script
<glpiana> LoZioNe, hai riavviato amarok completamente?
<LoZioNe> è un album cover da mettere sul desk con play,pause rw e ff
<LoZioNe> si
<mibofra> Uhm ..
<glpiana> LoZioNe, dove lo hai preso?
<mibofra> LoZioNe: visto qualche wondget per gestire amarok?
<LoZioNe> http://linux.softpedia.com/get/Multimedia/Audio/amaroK-Scripts/AmarokFS-Startup-Script-23176.shtml
<LoZioNe> l'ho scaricato da qua
<mibofra> Meglio un windget no?
<LoZioNe> e ma non ne trovo di minimali tipo questi
<glpiana> LoZioNe, quello script è del 2007. dubito possa essere compatibile con l'attuale amarok. iinoltre richiede amarokfs per andare
<LoZioNe>  ho la solita fortuna... -.-"  (IT WILL NOT WORK WITH QT4!!)
<LoZioNe> cmq. ragazzi onore al merito...come supporto Ubuntu.it spacca
<LoZioNe> su OpenSuse trovi veramente poca gente (sul forum) e praticamente nessuno su Irc
<Marcoz> perchè non cambia il mac address ? http://pastebin.com/X0zWi93E
<enzotib> Marcoz: "Set the hardware address of this interface, if the device driver supports this operation."
<Marcoz> dove sta scritto?? enzotib
<enzotib> Marcoz, nella pagina di manuale di ifconfig
<Marcoz> significa che non posso cambiare il mac address della mia scheda di rete O_o enzotib ?
<enzotib> Marcoz, significa che potrebbe non supportarlo e quindi l'errore sarebbe giustificato
<Marcoz> enzotib: mmm
<Marcoz> enzotib: ma se ho bisogno di cambiarlo per poter accedere al router come faccio?
<enzotib> Marcoz, ma il router è tuo?
<JuniorMonkey> ci siete ancora?
<JuniorMonkey> ero in pausa pranzo..
<Marcoz> enzotib: certo che e mio, ma ho impostato il blocca del mac address
<enzotib> Marcoz, e modifica l'impostazione da lì, lasciando passare il vero mac address, mi sembra la cosa più logica
<Marcoz> enzotib: beh , volevo provare a fare in questo modo
<enzotib> mi pare una cosa contorta, ma fa come vuoi
<utente> ciao
<utente> ragazzi cm installo le cose? devo installare grub customizer
<utente> nn so farlo..
<utente> c'è qlcn?
<Marcoz> utente: ma google?
<Marcoz> poi dipende dal formato del pacchetto
<Marcoz> esiste anche ubuntu software center dove basta che clicchi
<utente> ho fatto mezza ricerca e i sudo apt .. nn vanno.. magari li incollo male
<Marcoz> o anche synaptic
<utente> e ma li nn trovo nietne riguardo grub
<Marcoz> beh
<Marcoz> dipende cosa devi fare
<Marcoz> non serve fare copia e incolla
<Marcoz> devi scrivere il comando esatto relativo al tuo pc
<utente> in pratica ho un secondo hdd sata su cui c'è e gira perf. osx
<utente> e sull hdd principale dove c'è w8 e poi linux ubuntustudio nella seconda partiz + il grub nell mbr
<enzotib> Marcoz, c'è anche il pacchetto macchanger (interfaccia macchanger-gtk)
<utente> voglio inserire le voci per eseguire il secondo hdd
<utente> nn so, ho pensato che un comodo editor d grub m rendeva l'aggiunta d voci al grub piu facile.
<enzotib> utente, ma sudo update-grub non è sufficiente?
<emma> glpiana: ho reinstallato firefox 23.con le nuove estensioni ma alla pagina di Rai Smooth non mi fa fare il download
<utente> m fa aggiungere voci da riga d comando? no xke nn so usarlo bene
<glpiana> emma, vediamo
<Marcoz> enzotib: non esiste alcun driver che mi permetta di fare al caso mio?
<[Jano]> Marcoz: cosa devi fare esattamente
<glpiana> emma, se clicchi su "aggiungi a firefox" che fa?
<JuniorMonkey> scusate se chiedo di nuovo..sto cotruendo un web server e un mail server divisi..sto avendo un po di problemi perchè non sono molto ferrato..qualcuno può aiutarmi? :)
<JuniorMonkey> costruendo
<glpiana> !dettagli | JuniorMonkey
<ubot-it> JuniorMonkey: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<JuniorMonkey> sì sì..
<Marcoz> [Jano]: questo ! http://pastebin.com/X0zWi93E
<[Jano]> Marcoz: puoi cambiare il MAC in automatico con uno script durante l' avvio oppure con macchanger quando ne hai necessità
<JuniorMonkey> ora,una volta configurato il web server e inserito un sito con virtualmin,se accedo sia alla root che l sito ho 403 forbidden..
<JuniorMonkey> non riesco a capire cm mai..
<Marcoz> [Jano]: da teminale non si può?
<Marcoz> il motivo dell'errore ?
<utente> sto ridando i comandi x inst. grub customizer... vero. nn dovevo cambiare niente. avanza. vi dirò.
<JuniorMonkey> ubuntu server 12.04
<[Jano]> Marcoz: sudo ifconfig wlan0 down && sudo ifconfig wlan0 hw ether ef:7e:b2:81:3b:3a
<Giane> JuniorMonkey che web server apache?
<JuniorMonkey> apache2 sì..
<utente> ahah installato! perfect
<utente> thx
<[Jano]> Marcoz: poi rimetti in UP l'interfaccia : sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<Giane> JuniorMonkey, il problema è che la cartella in cui hai il tuo sito non ha i permessi per essere letta da apache
<Marcoz> [Jano]: ora ho un altro problema http://pastebin.com/Wk2DAWBG
<Giane> di solito io metto tutto in /var/www
<Giane> e poi li metto la cartella del mio sito
<JuniorMonkey> ok, ma quindi anke /var/www presumo..
<JuniorMonkey> ovvero sia /var/www che /home/nome-sito..giusto?
<Giane> se dai 127.0.0.1 ti da errore ti da sempre 403
<Giane> ?
<JuniorMonkey> chiedi a me?
<Giane> si si
<Marcoz> [Jano]: cmq mi risponde sempre impossibile assegnare l'indirizzo7
<JuniorMonkey> provo..xkè lo sto facendo in remoto e non posso accederci da locale..nel senso..l'ho installato su una vm in un mac server..e io sto programmando il tutto in ssh da un client dell'ufficio..
<emma> glpiana: grazie degli auguri per la bimba,il suo nome è Blu. nella pagina che si apre https://addons.mozilla.org/it/firefox/addon/raismth/ , non leggo da nessuna parte "aggiungi a Firefox" lo so,sono imbranata!
<Marcoz> enzotib: come risolvo questo invece? http://pastebin.com/Wk2DAWBG
<JuniorMonkey> e mi sa ke da qui non posso fare 127.0.0.1..
<[Jano]> Marcoz: Se mi dici cosa devi installare forse facciamo prima.
<[Jano]> Marcoz: comunque con Precise usa queste: sudo apt-get install libpcap0.8 libpcap0.8-dev
<Giane> si infatti ok allora forse il problema è che non hai assegnato un indirizzo pubblico alla macchina nel senso che non ci arrivi dall'esterno
<Giane> devo andare via una mezzora se non ti aiuta più nessuno e sei ancora qui torno
<Marcoz> [Jano]: devo installare libpcap ... e non posso fare apt-get , ora sono su windows, scarico da qui e installo nel pc con ubuntu
<JuniorMonkey> dall'esterno ci arrivo..infatti riesco ad entrare in phpmyadmin da remoto..ovvero IP:10000..
<[Jano]> Marcoz: Allora scarica i pacchetti da Ubuntu x Precise la versione è quella che ti ho indicato
<JuniorMonkey> scusate virtualmin
<JuniorMonkey> ma anke a phpmyadmin..ovvero IP/phpmyadmin..
<akis24> ciao
<[Jano]> Marcoz: prima devi installare libpcap0.8 e dopo libpcap0.8-dev (per problemi di dipendenze)
<Marcoz> [Jano]: ah forse per quello
<Marcoz> [Jano]: da qui giusto? http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libpcap&searchon=names
<Marcoz> [Jano]: il primo http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/libpcap0.8
<[Jano]> Marcoz: Da li o dai repo dei pacchetti
<Marcoz> [Jano]:  e il secondo http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/libpcap0.8-dev
<Marcoz> corretti?
<[Jano]> si
<[Jano]> Marcoz: si
<Marcoz> perfetto! [Jano] grazie
<Marcoz> ora provo ad installere
<glpiana> emma, in quella pagina c'è il titolo:  Rai Smooth Streaming Player (raismth) 4.0.0
<glpiana> emma, poi si legge: Rai.tv live channels, vod and replay contents w/o *light (Silverlight/Moonlight)
<glpiana> emma, appena sotto c'è un grosso tasto con scritto: +Aggiungi a Firefox         (se è in inglese sarà Add to Firefox)
<JuniorMonkey> capito qualcosa? :)
<lavandino> posso chiedere una cosa?
<glpiana> !chiedi | lavandino
<ubot-it> lavandino: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Marcoz> [Jano]: continua a dirmi che manca pcap http://pastebin.com/YF6sAVMC
<[Jano]> Marcoz: devi installare prima SQLite3, il ./configure lo richiede, ma cosi ti incasini la vita, non puoi connettere a internet il PC con Ubuntu ???
<lavandino> ho un problema con ubuntu (solo questa distro, ne ho provate altre ma il problema non si presenta con le altre), in pratica con qualsiasi traccia e con qualsiasi lettore (rythmnbox, vlc, ecc.) l'audio sfrigola... ho cercato molto in giro ma non ho trovato soluzioni adatte. Premetto di avere una scheda audio asus xonar u3 e se da alsa mixer cerco di modificare il volume andando nelle impostazioni della scheda stessa lo sfrigolio 
<Marcoz> [Jano]: no perchè manca la scheda wireless
<Marcoz> xD
<Marcoz> e non ho cavi
<[Jano]> Marcoz: Vallo a comprare :)
<glpiana> lavandino, in alcuni casi lo sfrigolio è dovuto al volume PCM di alsamixer al massimo. prova ad abbassarlo un poco
<Marcoz> [Jano]: prima o poi lo farò... da dove lo hai visto che manca il pachetto sqlite ?
<lavandino> non cambia nulla purtroppo... ho già provato
<[Jano]> Marcoz: compra il cavo cat5, per installare quei pacchetti impazzisci con le dipendenze
<Marcoz> [Jano]: eh ma avrei bisogno di fare una roba ora7
<glpiana> lavandino, come hai installato i codec audio?
<[Jano]> Marcoz: che programma devi usare
<lavandino> veramente non ne ho installati... ho da poco fatto un downgrade dalla 13.04 alla 12.04 per vedere se il problema c'era anche su quella
<glpiana> lavandino, downgrade? e come?
<lavandino> semplicemente installandola da cd
<lavandino> si scusa, ho usato una parola troppo raffinata ;)
<glpiana> ah ok, nuova installazione. prova a installare il pacchetto ubuntu-restricted-extras
<lavandino> comando non trovato...
<glpiana> lavandino, che comando?
<lavandino> questo che mi hai appena dato: "ubuntu-restricted-extras"
<glpiana> lavandino, non è un comando, è un pacchetto. per installarlo scrivi: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras           sempre che tu dopo l'installazione abbia effettuato l'aggiornamento del sistema
<lavandino> ok scusa sono fuso, è ovvio mancava il sudo! è tutta la mattina che cerco di sistemare sta cosa, capiscimi ;)
<lavandino> lo sto installando
<lavandino> ha appena finito, ma questo pacchetto in cosa consiste?
<glpiana> lavandino, in una serie di codec per file audio video e altre menate, tra cui pure flash mi pare, ma non ne son così sicuro
<lavandino> immagino quindi che debba riavviare
<glpiana> no
<glpiana> lavandino, prova a riprodurre un file audio
<lavandino> come prima...
<glpiana> lavandino, la scheda audio è interna?
<glpiana> o usb?
<lavandino> no, uso quella esterna, una asus xonar u3 usb
<lavandino> l'ho comprata apposta perché quella interna mi ha sempre dato problemi
<glpiana> lavandino, dammi l'output di lsusb
<glpiana> !paste | lavandino
<ubot-it> lavandino: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<lavandino> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6101585/
<glpiana> lavandino, boh, non trovo nulla al riguardo
<lavandino> va be grazie lo stesso, scriverò un post nel forum sperando (con poche speranze a dir la verità) che qualcuno possa aiutarmi
<akis24> glpiana: potrebbe fare al caso suo ?   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1875582
<lavandino> già letto quella discussione
<lavandino> non ho risolto...
<akis24> bon cosi sappiamo adesso
<akis24> ho letto anche altro se vuoi lavandino
<akis24> lavandino: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=506369
<lavandino> letto pure quello
<lavandino> grazie lo stesso
<emma> glpiana: niente! ho anche provato a fare la registrazione a Mozilla. subito sotto la scritta "Rai.tv live channels, vod and replay contents w/o *light (Silverlight/Moonlight)" c'è un grosso tasto con scritto "Download per Linux" ed è grigio e non è attivo!
<Guest10509> qiut
<glpiana> emma, mmm... strano direi. da dove hai preso firefox?
<emma> glpiana: dalla pagina ufficiale,credo,ed è installato anche su Lubuntu Software Center
<Giane> JuniorMonkey, risolto?
<m___> non mi parte il download che faccio?
<glpiana> emma, che versione hai detto che è?
<emma> glpiana: ho fatto l'aggiornamento e relativo avanzamento di versione, ora non ricordo, c'è un modo per guardare?
<glpiana> emma, dalla barra di firefox, aiuto informazioni su firefox
<emma> glpiana:  Ah scusa! mi stavi chiedendo della versione di Firefox?
<glpiana> sì
<emma> glpiana:  23.0 Mozilla Firefox for Ubuntu Canonical 1.0
<emma> glpiana: forse devo spegnere il pc e riavviare?
<glpiana> emma, no, ma tentar non nuoce. ma non il pc. solo firefox
<emma> glpiana:  solo Firefox l'ho già fatto!!
<glpiana> emma, ti rifaccio la domanda di prima: come hai installato firefox? dal software center o hai scaricato qualcosa dal sito di mozilla?
<emma> glpiana: scoperto l'arcano!! Dal Browser Chromium non funziona! Dal Browser Mozilla SI ! Ora provo..
<epizefiri> Salve
<glpiana> emma, ma io ti avevo detto che era per firefox -.-
<epizefiri> devo configurare un proxy su ubuntu. Non riesco a trovare la gui per farlo (ricordo che nelle versione basate su gnome liscia c'era una utility.. qui su unity non la trovo)
<emma> glpiana: Gia..!? Ora però si è aperta una finestra che mi dice : "Applicazione Java Script"Unable to set extensions.raismth.audio-decoder-path
<emma> glpiana:  Ho cliccato su OK..forse..sembra che..ci guardo!
<emma> glpiana:  NO! Quando clicco su play si apre una finestra "Appl.Java.." Check decoder path
<glpiana> emma, io oltre a dirti di provare con quello non so dirti
<antod79> ciao
<antod79> sto scaricando xubuntu posso installare la versione da 64 bit su un pc a 32
<Giane> antod79 no in teoria non dovrebbe nemmeno farla partire la versione a 64
<antod79> grazie
<antod79> poi il cd va bene da 800mb
<akis24> emma: per raiuno  al momento ti basta mettere questo su vlc da "Media > apri flusso rete "  mmsh://212.162.68.162/prodtvr1 e dovresti vedere
<Giane> antod79 non ricordo tutte le versioni ma se ti dice che basta un cd basta un cd normale
<antod79> ok grazie
<Giane> emma, volevi installare moonlight o il plugin per vedere la rai?
<pdor> jester-:  per il network manager incasinato ho reinstallato tutto mantenendolo collegato a una rete wireless, e ho lasciato stare area di notifica e plugin notifiche, secondo te, se ti ricordi e se hai tempo, era tutto necessario?
<mcnulty_> ciao
<mcnulty_> Volevo cambiare la directory temporanea per registrazioni video / screencast con kazaam / ffmpeg e altri...come potrei farei?
<mcnulty_> Scusate, le impostazioni per la directory /tmp sono definite specificatamente dentro ogni applicazione o le applicazioni usano una variabile di sistema tipo $HOME?
<sin> hola!si può vedere dove è installato il so fisicamente?
<sin> re hola!si può vedere dove è installato il so fisicamente?
<sin> perchè non mi monta i dischi?
<lucanya> scusate sapete dirmi perchè scaricato ubuntu 13.o4 e fatto partire nel mio pc da dvd mi dice bootmgr is missing
<lucanya> ?
<jester-> lucanya: dopo scariata la iso che hai fatto?
<lucanya> l'ho masterizzata su dvd
<lucanya> ed inserito il dvd nel pc
<lucanya> fatto partire il pc da dvd
<lucanya> e mi spunta sta scritta
<lucanya> :(
<jester-> lucanya: forse l'hai copiata invece che scriverla
<jester-> !usb
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<jester-> !iso | lucanya
<ubot-it> lucanya: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<lucanya> si possibile
<lucanya> come la scrivo?
<jester-> da scrivi immagine
<lucanya> premetto che qui sono su un windows
<jester-> lucanya: che client usi per masterizzare
<lucanya> ho fatto solo masterizza
<lucanya> dalla cartella dove ho estratto tutti i file scaricati
<jester-> lucanya: devi cliccare col destro il file
<jester-> !iso | lucanya
<ubot-it> lucanya: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<JuniorMonkey> ho ancora il problema di accesso da browser con l'IP..non so come fare..ubuntu server 12.04
<jester-> JuniorMonkey: cioè?
<JuniorMonkey> cioè se cerco di accedere alla home del mio server /var/www da browser con l'IP, non riesco e mi dice forbidden..
<JuniorMonkey> anke se provo ad accedere ad un sito pubblicato su quel server(di cui l'esito di ping è positivo) mi da lo stesso errore 403 forbidden..
<jester-> JuniorMonkey: hai configurato apache?
<JuniorMonkey> sì..c'è un modo per riconfigurarlo on the fly?
<jester-> vuol dire che o non hai la porta 80 aperta in entrata o non ha i permessi
<JuniorMonkey> giusto per sicurezza,tipo un reset..ho provato a riavviare il service ma niente..
<jester-> se non hai toccato i file di configurazione basta aprire la 80 in entrata
<JuniorMonkey> la porta 80 mi sembra che da ip tables è aperta..e i permessi sono u rwx g rx o rx..
<JuniorMonkey> ok guardo la porta 80
<jester-> JuniorMonkey: è in lan il server?
<JuniorMonkey> no..non è in lan..cmq porta 80 era aperta come pensavo..
<jester-> JuniorMonkey: nel router?
<JuniorMonkey> voglio usarlo come web server solo da esterno..
<jester-> nel firewall del router hai controllato?
<JuniorMonkey> nel router sì..ho un altro server virtuale che volevo usare solo per le mail, e in quell'IP riesco ad entrare..
<JuniorMonkey> e sono sulla stessa macchina
<JuniorMonkey> adeso devo andare..grazie dell'interessamento..tornerò lunedì in chat a chiedere..
<jester-> JuniorMonkey: al di la di come sei combinato 80 aperta entrata uscita http.//1.2.3.4/var/www dovresti vedere il messaggio di apache
<jester-> togliendolo, quello che c'è dentro
<JuniorMonkey> adesso..grazie mille..ok..grazie..
<JuniorMonkey> The requested URL /var/www was not found on this server. mi dice qst..
<jester-> JuniorMonkey: e con solo http://ipinternet?
<JuniorMonkey> devo andare..grazie lo stesso..
<JuniorMonkey> se ci sei chederò di nuovo lunedì..
<JuniorMonkey> no..solo con IP no..
<jester-> chiedi a remix_tj che è l'esperto
<JuniorMonkey> ma magari lunedì re-installo tutto e bona..perchè mi serve per lavoro..ok tengo presente remix_tj..grazie..
<lucanya> ragazzi allora
<lucanya> ho scaricato il programma per masterizzare in windows
<lucanya> ora però nella cartella dove ho estratto tutto l'archivio scaricato
<lucanya> mi fa masterizzare solo un file iso
<lucanya> tutto il resto che faccio
<jester-> lucanya: non devi estrarre
<lucanya> lo lascio fuori dal cd?
<lucanya> come faccio?
<lucanya> a ok
<lucanya> allora rifaccio archvio
<lucanya> ?
<jester-> lucanya: destro sul file iso
<jester-> e leggi i link wiki che ti si danno
<jester-> !iso
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<lucanya> l'ho letto ma sono in windows mi dice di scaricare il programma
<lucanya> ho win vista
<jester-> lucanya: Scaricare ed installare il programma Infrarecorder reperibile a questo indirizzo;
<jester-> Avviare il programma appena installato, selezionare il bottone «Write Image» ed indicare il percorso del file .iso;
<jester-> Nella finestra visualizzata selezionare il bottone «OK» per masterizzare l'immagine.
<jester-> pare chiaro, o no
<lucanya> si
<lucanya> non capisco solo il percorso del file iso
<lucanya> essendo tutta una cartella piena di cose
<lucanya> escluderei tutto ciò che ho scaricato ad eccezione di un file dentro una di queste cartelle
<lucanya> forse non dovevo estrarre l'archivio
<jester-> lucanya: hai mica detto di averlo estratto?
<lucanya> si
<lucanya> lo ricompongo in archivio?
<jester-> lucanya: estrarre non cancella il file.iso
<lucanya> si assolutamente
<jester-> balle
<lucanya> però poi in cd così vado a mettere solo quel file?
<jester-> lucanya: trolli? è giornata oggi
<lucanya> no ragazzi vi prego
<lucanya> son serio
<lucanya> tra qualche giorno inizio l'uni e sono col pc fermo e morto
<lucanya> scusatemi siate pazienti
<lucanya> quando faccio write image
<jester-> lucanya: cerca il file iso e segui le istruzioni. se te lo sei segato riscaricalo
<lucanya> bootable no emulation.iso
<lucanya> è questo?=
<lucanya> nella ccartella BOOT
<jester-> ma si cha trolli
<jester-> che
<lucanya> vi prego spiegatemi
<jester-> lucanya: cosa hai scaricato da ubuntu
<lucanya> mi ha scaricato un file in winzip
<lucanya> io l'ho estratto in una cartella
<jester-> ma va?
<jester-> in winzipp?
<lucanya> si
<jester-> lol
<jester-> lucanya: che pc hai
<jester-> cpu a 32 o 64 bit
<lucanya> ok scusate
<lucanya> mi sono reso conto di essre un demente
<lucanya> non era un archivio win rar
<jester-> http://releases.ubuntu.com/raring/
<jester-> e salvalo non apri con winzip
<giovi74> Buona sera a tutti non sapendo a chi chiedere formulo la domanda qui sperando in una risposta .....ho installato ubuntu  12.04 in un portatile ora vorrei installare la versione 13.04 da chiavetta come posso fare ?
<jester-> giovi74: boot da usb e a un certo punto dovrebbe chiederti se vuoi sostituire il sistema
<lucanya> rgazzi funziona è partito nel mio pc
<lucanya> grazie per la comprensione e scusate ancora
<lucanya> è che è da un giorno che sono al pc disperato a provare varie soluzioni
<lucanya> che non mi funzionava il cd di ripristino di win
<lucanya> adesso ho deciso di mettere linux
<giovi74> come faccio il boot da usb
<lucanya> così imparano
<lucanya> grazie mille, alla prossima!
<sin> hola!lanciando un prog.da terminale non funziona  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6102498/
<sin> aiutino?
<jester-> --reinstall e lancialo da icona
<sin> disintallo e reinstallo.ugh!
<jester-> install --reinstall
<ScanI4> Sera a tutti
<LoZioNe> salve a tutti
<LoZioNe> come installo Oxygen Transparent su Opensuse da terminale?
<jester-> LoZioNe: va che questo è un canale ubuntu e non sappiamo come sia combinata suse
<LoZioNe> si scusa Jester :P ho sbagliato scheda della chat su konversation ^^
<jester-> :D
<marco___> salve
<marco___> volevo un informazione
<marco___> mi sto avvicinando ora ad ubuntu e ho provato il live cd
<marco___> adesso se volesso installarlo sul pc mantenendo il windows 7 come posso fare?
<remix_tj> !wubi | marco___
<ubot-it> marco___: wubi is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Wubi
<marco___> grazie mille
<remix_tj> marco___: poi cè anche questa
<remix_tj> !installazione | marco___
<ubot-it> marco___: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<remix_tj> ti guardi le guide e provi
<remix_tj> consigliato comunque sempre il backup prima
<marco___> grazie mille ciao a tutyti
<luca__> aiuto! ho installato google chrome dal sito google e non riesco a disinstallare ne da terminale ne con app center cosa devo fare???
<nini_> ciao
<nini_> c'e' qualcuno?
<nini_> sto provando ad installare ubuntu su di un portatile
<aviatore> ciao a tutti
<aviatore> posso chiedere aiuto ?
<enzotib> !chiedi | aviatore
<ubot-it> aviatore: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<aviatore> ok, grazie.
<lavandino> ciao, scusate se scrivo ancora dello stesso problema, ma prima non ero riuscito a risolvere. l'audio delle mie casse sfrigola riproducendo qualsiasi cosa e anche smanettando con alsamixer non ho risolto nulla. ho una scheda audio usb asus xonar u3
<aviatore> sono un neofita di linux ed ho installato una versione di BT 5. Come faccio ad installare Adobe Flash Player e Java?
<enzotib> aviatore, purtroppo per te, qui si da supporto solo per ubuntu e derivate ufficiali
<enzotib> e BT non lo è
<aviatore> e come posso risolvere il problema?
<enzotib> aviatore, cerca su google
<enzotib> oppure...
<enzotib> !chat | aviatore
<ubot-it> aviatore: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<aviatore> grazie e scusate il disturbo.
<lavandino> enzotib, visto che ci sei, se puoi ti va di aiutarmi?
<Soen> Sera a tutti, ho un problema con ubuntu 13.04, non posso regolare la luminosità con i tasti FN, come posso risolvere ?
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> Soen, ci sono un casino di guide su google, hai provato con qualcuna???
<Soen> AlcoLeVecchiPens, si ma nulla di fatto
<Violetta> Ciao a tutti -->
<Violetta> Ciaoooo a tutti :)
<Violetta> c'è nessunooooo?
<a7x> no
<Violetta> ottimo
<Violetta> :)
<a7x> !linee
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'linee'
<a7x> !guida
<ubot-it> guida is http://help.ubuntu-it.org
<mibofra> Violetta, domanda :D
<a7x> Violetta: leggi qui http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<mibofra> se possiam rispondere lo facciamo
<Violetta> grazie per le guide, ora gli do un'occhiata
<Violetta> niente, volevo fare amicizia e visto che da poco ho installato ubuntu, magari qui potevo apprendere qualcosina in merito
<enzotib> !chat | Violetta
<ubot-it> Violetta: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Violetta> ok, grazie, allora esco da qui ;)
<spartacus_72> sera
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> spartacus_72, ciao
<spartacus_72> AlcoLeVecchiPens, ciao carissimo
<katia> qualcuno mi può dire se skype si può installare tramite wine su ubuntu 13.04
<katia> grazie
<katia> non riesco a trovare skype su ubuntu softawre center
<pietro98-albini> Ciao a tutti
<pietro98-albini> Sto installando Ubuntu sul computer di un mio amico
<pietro98-albini> Solo che ha Windows Vista, e non mi permette di ridimensionare le partizioni
<pietro98-albini> Qualcuno sa come fare?
<a7x> è un difetto comune, pietro98-albini
<a7x> prova con un defrag -> chdksk
<pietro98-albini> Quindi con il defrag dovrebbe funzionare tutto?
<katia>  qualcuno mi può dire se skype si può installare tramite wine su ubuntu 13.04 grazie
<katia> non riesco a trovare skype su ubuntu softawre center
<pietro98-albini> katia: skype lo puoi installare anche senza wine
<pietro98-albini> katia: scarica il .deb dal sito ufficiale
<a7x> no
<a7x> c'è la possibilità.
<a7x> katia, apt-cache search skype
<a7x> se non c'è, http://www.skype.com/it/download-skype/skype-for-linux/
<katia> e una volta scaricato dove lo trovo per installarlo grazie
<a7x> lascio la risposta, ai più volenterosi
<katia> ce qualcuno?
<enzotib> katia, devi abilitare i repo partener, dopodiché lo trovi
<katia> scusa mi hanno installata ubuntu da 2 gg sono completamente ignorante mi puoi spiegare bene? grazie
<enzotib> katia, lancia software-properties-gtk, sai farlo?
<katia> dal terminale?
<enzotib> katia, sì, va bene anche da terminale
<katia> ha scritto :gpg: /tmp/tmplooz18/trustdb.gpg: creato il trustdb
<enzotib> katia, si è aperta una finestra?
<katia> non ho idea cosa sia
<katia> no
<enzotib> spe' che si apre
<enzotib> niente?
<katia> si e aperto software e aggiornamenti
<enzotib> ok, sulla seconda pagina, altro software, metti i check alla prima riga Partner di Canonical
<enzotib> ti chiederà subito la tua password
<katia> fatto
<enzotib> chiudi e lancia Ubuntu Software Center
<katia> fatto
<enzotib> eh, mo' il fatto è che non lo mostra subito, sul terminale scrivi sudo apt-get update
<katia> fatto
<enzotib> katia, sudo apt-get install skype
<katia> GRANDE
<katia> MA QUANTO E' DIFFICILE
<katia> QUALCUNO MI DICE DOVE TROVO IL TERMINALE?
<a7x> !caps | katia
<ubot-it> katia: Non scrivere in maiuscolo nel canale, equivale ad urlare e non e' un comportamento gradito nel canale. grazie.
<katia> scusate
<enzotib> katia, Ctrl-Alt-t
<enzotib> oppure premi il tasto Win e scrivi Terminale
<katia> grazie enzo
<enzotib> prego
<marco___> ciao a tutti
<marco___> ho installato ubuntu con l app wuki da Windows 7 ma appena faccio partire ubuntu arriva alla pagina iniziale e dopo 2 secondi si blocca cone mai
<a7x> wubi
<a7x> marco___, penso che wubi non sia più ufficialmente supportato
<a7x> !wubi | marco___
<ubot-it> marco___: wubi is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Wubi
<katia> scusate non ho più l'icona cerca nel computer e online sul launcher come si ripristina? grazie
<marco___> quindi non posso installarlo
#ubuntu-it 2013-09-14
<nixniko93> buongiorno a tutti :)
<nixniko93> ho un problema all installazione di ubuntu 12.10
<nixniko93> mi da l errore Imput/output error during read on / dev / sda
<darchangel> giorno
<nixniko93> ho un problema all installazione di ubuntu 12.10 mi da l errore Imput/output error during read on / dev / sda
<Samu_> Buongiorno
<Samu_> all'installazione di ubuntu 12.10 mi da l'errore Imput/output error during write on/dev/sda
<DarcHaNgEl> perche la 12.10
<DarcHaNgEl> ci sta la 13.04
<nixniko93> purtroppo da l errore anche con quella versione :/
<enzotib> nixniko93: errore di I/O significa che il disco è rotto
<nixniko93> perciò si e bruciato l hard disk?
<enzotib> nixniko93, potrebbe solo avere dei settori danneggiati, in ogni caso non mi fiderei di fare una installazione su quel disco
<nixniko93> quindi cosa mi consiglieresti di fare?
<enzotib> nixniko93, prova da livecd a fare un dd in scrittura sull'intero disco (che suppongo non contenga niente di utile)
<enzotib> nixniko93, una cosa tipo: sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda bs=8M
<enzotib> nixniko93, ci metterà un bel po', vedi se durante o alla fine segnala degli errori
<nixniko93> mi dice questo dd: unrecognized operand `if' Try `dd --help' for more information.
<nixniko93> scusa se nn capisco molto ma sono da pocchissimo con ubuntu
<enzotib> nixniko93, puoi fare copia e incolla qui del comando esatto che stai usando?
<nixniko93> si certo
<nixniko93> sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda bs=8M questo
<cesko> salve!
<akis24> giorno
<cesko> E' la prima volta che entro in questa chat
<cristian_c> lol
<akis24> ne siamo lieti cesko
<cesko> avevo un problema con ubuntu 13.04
<pietro98-albini> !aiuto | cesko
<ubot-it> cesko: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<cristian_c> ora non lo hai più?
<cesko> non so se mi potete aiutare... no no l'ho sempre, purtroppo :)
<pietro98-albini> !aiuto | cesko
<ubot-it> cesko: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<cesko> dopo l'ultimo aggiornamento mi parte in modalità grafica ridotta
<cesko> ok...
<cesko> Semplicemente ieri ho fatto gli aggiornamenti automatici e stamattina ho avuto questo bella novità? E' successo già a qualcuno?
<cesko> Premetto che ho la scheda Nvidia Gt 540m (quindi Optimus :( )
<cristian_c> cesko, utilizzi ppa?
<cesko> yes
<cesko> però avevo disinstallato la nvidia e utilizzo solo la intel
<cristian_c> cesko, bene, se non è troppa, prova a rimuovere la monnezza
<cristian_c> !ppa-purge | cesko
<ubot-it> cesko: Per disabilitare una PPA dai tuoi sorgenti e ripristinare i pacchetti di default di Ubuntu, installare ppa-purge e utilizzare il comando: sudo ppa-purge ppa: <repository-name> / <subdirectory> - Per ulteriori informazioni, vedere http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<cesko> ok... ci provo :)
<cesko> Thanks
<rorro007> ciao a tutti ho la 13.04 e non mi funziona più l'audio
<rorro007> ciao a tutti ho la 13.04 e non mi funziona più l'audio qualcuno mi può aiutare
<akis24> rorro007: non si sente nulla ?
<rorro007> akis24,nulla
<akis24> hai provato con icona volume ad alzare volume rorro007  ?
<akis24> rorro007: che pc hai è un portatile ?
<a7x> it's all right
<rorro007> akis24;si
<rorro007> akis24, ieri funzionava tutto
<akis24> rorro007: apri  il terminale e digita  alsamixer  e vedi se i controlli sono a posto
<akis24> bene
<cristian_c> lol
<yousdo> salve ho installato fingerprint-gui per il lettore di impronte digitali, ha funzionato perfettamente ma scopro che al reboot non gnome non parte ovvero compare lo sfondo e il puntatore del mouse ma non posso fare nulla
<yousdo> ho temporanemaente risolto disinstallando fingerprint-gui
<yousdo> addesso gnome parte normalmente
<akis24> ciao
<alfred463> ciao
<krabador> salve alfred463
<alfred463> ho una micro sd che ubuntu non mi apre in nautilus, lsusb mi vede l'adattatore ma gestione dischi non vede la micro sd all'interno (la micro sd funziona perfettamente sul tablet android)
<krabador> alfred463, manda da terminale sudo fdisk -l ,e posta il contenuto su pastebin
<krabador> !pastebin | alfred463
<ubot-it> alfred463: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<alfred463> krabador ok
<krabador> alfred463, ovviamente con la micro sd inserita
<alfred463> krabador si la sto giusto inserendo
<alfred463> krabador fdisk non la vede, si vedono solo i due hard disk del pc
<jester-> alfred463: formattata come?
<alfred463> jester- io personalmente non l'ho formattata, l'ho inserita nel tablet appena comprata, ho aperto un'esplora risorse di Android che l'ha aperta subito (non credo abbia avuto il tempo di formattarla nei 3 secondi che l'ho "esplorata"). Deduco sia la formattazione di fabbrica (micro sd hc patriot 16gb classe 10)
<jester-> alfred463: che ubuntu hai
<alfred463> jester- 12.04 64
<jester-> alfred463: originale o tarocco
<alfred463> jester- Ubuntu? assolutamente originale
<alfred463> jester- dici dovrei indagare sul tipo di fs della micro sd per vedere se ubuntu lo supporta?
<jester-> spe
<jester-> alfred463: prova a installare android-tools-fsutils
<jester-> mi sa che ha un fs del cazzo
<alfred463> jester- ok, provo, grazie per ora, ti faccio sapere
<akis24> alfred463:  android legge solo fat32 se non sbaglio a meno di usare certe app sarei curioso di sapere se win la legge ..
<jester-> fat32 lo legge sia win e linux
<akis24> infatti jester-  per quello sarei curioso di sapere se win legge questa sd
<jester-> ma vai a sapere che cazzo fanno i dev
<jester-> se non sminchiano non sono contenti pecialemte gli sfigati che mettono in giro ppa e rom android
<alfred463> jester- android-tools non me lo trova synaptic, devo installarlo da packages.debian.org?
<jester-> alfred463: nella 13.04 c'è
<jester-> cercalo in serarch pakage d iubuntu
<jester-> o non hai abilitato parteners ed extra
<jester-> !info  android-tools-fsutils
<ubot-it> android-tools-fsutils (source: android-tools): Android ext4 utilities with sparse support. In component main, is extra. Version 4.2.2+git20130218-3ubuntu1 (raring), package size 223 kB, installed size 497 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<jester-> alfred463: http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<alfred463> jester- stavo leggendo questo http://www.webupd8.org/2012/08/install-adb-and-fastboot-android-tools.html
<jester-> alfred463: non c'è prima di raring http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=android-tools-fsutils&searchon=names&suite=raring&section=all
<alfred463> jester- l'android SDK ce l'ho, me lo sminchia se installo a mano sto android-tools?
<jester-> alfred463: non so
<jester-> vedi se funza quello che hai, se no togli e metti quello ubuntu, un deb male che vada lo purghi
<jester-> alfred463: comuque android-tools-fsutils  fstutils=utilità per il filesystem
<alfred463> jester- faccio un paio di prove, ti faccio sapere, grazie per ora
<alfred463> jester- ho provato con seven e anche testdisk, nessuno dei due vede la micro sd. Ho installato android-tools-fsutils, ma scusa la mia ignoranza, come lo dovrei usare?
<jester-> alfred463: essendo utilità filesystem dovrebbe montarti o vedere la sd
<jester-> alfred463: attaccala e vedi con sudo fisk -l
<alfred463> jester- boh, per ora ne nautilus ne gestore dischi ne fdisk la vedono (ho riavviato per precauzione dopo l'installazione)
<jester-> alfred463: non so che altro dirti e se non la vede maco winz la cosa è strana
<alfred463> jester- sul tablet va perfettamente...
<jester-> alfred463: col droido penso
<alfred463> jester- boh, indagherò più a fondo (vedo che c'è ampia scelta di complicazioni con questi fs per android)
<jester-> per logica penso che sia una formattazione non riconosiuta ne da winz ne da linux
<alfred463> jester- ti ringrazio per ora, se riesco a togliermi lo sfizio ti faccio sapere che cavolo era :)
<jester-> alfred463: ok
<jester-> servirà per altri
<alfred463> ciao, buona serata a tutti
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> ciao ragazzi
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> devo installare lubuntu su un pc con 15Gb di HD.. pensavo di fare 1GB swap, 10Gb per la / e 4Gb per la home.. che ne pensate??
<cristian_c> ok, vada pr i 15 GB
<cristian_c> ma altre caratteristiche?
<cristian_c> del pc
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> cristian_c, intel atom 1.6ghz, ram 1gb, HD 15Gb e scheda grafica nvidia
<cristian_c> ok
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> cristian_c, vanno bene 10Gb per / e 4Gb per home come proporzioni??
<arco> jester ci sei?
<cristian_c> non sono d'accordo
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> ok dimmi la tua
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> lui ci devi mettere solo file doc o pdf
<cristian_c> AlcoLeVecchiPens, uhm, forse sono d'accordo
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> ma i file di config nella home ci entrano in 4Gb?
<arco> chi può aiutarmi devo aggiornare il mio tom tom come faccio con ubuntu
<cristian_c> AlcoLeVecchiPens, a lui conviene salvare i dati su supporto esterno, come in android
<cristian_c> dato che sui device arm lo spazio è esiguo
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> cristian_c, quello che gli dicevo pur'io.. grazie..
<cristian_c> una bella microsd
<cristian_c> XD
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> cristian_c, inoltre ho scelto lubuntu perché il processore è pessimo.. dici meglio xubuntu??
<arco> ce qualcuno che può aiutarmi
<cristian_c> AlcoLeVecchiPens, infatti è più complicato salvare le applicazione su microsd
<cristian_c> *i
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> sisi anche io avevo pensato alla microsd oppure alle chiavette usb a scomparsa che devi cacciare con le unghie
<cristian_c> AlcoLeVecchiPens, no, lubuntu è ottimo
<cristian_c> ma occorre che lo personalizzi
<cristian_c> glielo dai chiavi in mano
<cristian_c> AlcoLeVecchiPens, oppure altra distro, ma potrebbero esserci sorprese
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> cristian_c, grazie, ma un'altra cosa che mi chiedo.. lui non deve installare molti programmi, quanto occuperanno i file di config nella hoome?? quelli nascosti per capirci
<cristian_c> quindi meglio una bella *buntu
<cristian_c> AlcoLeVecchiPens, beh, dipende
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> cristian_c, già.. per darlo chiavi in mano intendi codec e prorgrammi che gli servono?'
<cristian_c> AlcoLeVecchiPens, uhm , non pensavo a questo
<cristian_c> AlcoLeVecchiPens, dato che lubuntu già in fase di installazione ti permette di installare i codice
<cristian_c> *codec
<cristian_c> AlcoLeVecchiPens, per i programmi sì
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> a cosa allora?
<cristian_c> ma senza esagerare
<cristian_c> AlcoLeVecchiPens, mi riferivo alle personalizzazioni desktop
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> ah sì certo
<cristian_c> io ad esempio ho aggiunto dock e incone cestino , home ecc..
<cristian_c> AlcoLeVecchiPens, mi sembra di aver installato adeskbar
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> ah ok grazie
<cristian_c> AlcoLeVecchiPens, per lo spazio non saprei, non ho al monento un'installazione fresca sotto mano per calcolare quanto occupa la home
<cristian_c> AlcoLeVecchiPens, invece ho anche una soluzione alternativa
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> sì ma credo dovrebbe andare bene, perché lui vorrebbe usarlo solo per scrivere appunti all'università lavorano su .doc e .pdf solo che c'è xp e dice che non cammina per niente con xp (anche se a me pare strano perché xp è abbastanza veloce) cristian_c
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> dimmi
<cristian_c> AlcoLeVecchiPens, puoi installare ubuntu da cd minimale
<cristian_c> !minimale | AlcoLeVecchiPens
<ubot-it> AlcoLeVecchiPens: Installazione minimale di Ubuntu : http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/CdMinimale
<cristian_c> AlcoLeVecchiPens, e poi ci piazzi mate seguendo l'apposita guida wiki
<cristian_c> sul wiki ufficiale di ubuntu
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> ah.. interessante.. anche se dovrei vedermela megliio e non l'ho mai fatto
<cristian_c> installazione pulita di mate
<cristian_c> AlcoLeVecchiPens, oppure razorqt, enlightment17
<cristian_c> o altri de alternativi
<cristian_c> oppure openbox puro + menù XD
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> il DE di elementary OS?
<cristian_c> anche pantheon
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> sì perchè quello dovrebbe essere semplice da usare
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> poi vedrò.. gliene faccio vedere un po' e mi faccio dire quale preferisce
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> grazie
<cristian_c> AlcoLeVecchiPens,una volta fatto tutto (installato libreoffice, se non ti piace abiword, ecc...), rimasterizzi con remastersys oppure ubuntu builder
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> ma è possibile che xp gli vada così lento?? potrei risolvere con linux in temrini di velocità?? io non credo ci sia tanta differenza tra xp e linux ocme velocità o sbaglio ??
<cristian_c> AlcoLeVecchiPens, il mio pc ha meno di un giga di ram ed è monocore
<cristian_c> AlcoLeVecchiPens, lubuntu 12.04 da maggio 2012
<cristian_c> senza mai formattare
<cristian_c> ancora scattante
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> ma lui dice che con xp va lento.. io credo che se va lento con xp linux non fa miracoli
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> bah
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> xp a me sembrava veloce.. non vorrei che la lentezza sia dovuta a altro e quindi non risolverei con linux
<cristian_c> AlcoLeVecchiPens, sull'altro dual core xubuntu girava una meraviglia, vista si freezava appena lanciato
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> ah ok
<cristian_c> AlcoLeVecchiPens, beh, dual boot
<cristian_c> però lo spazio è poco
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> dual boot su 15gb ahahahah
<cristian_c> AlcoLeVecchiPens, allora cerca di scoprire la causa della lentezza
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> ok
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> appena me lo porta
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> provo in live
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> e vedo se va meglio
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> gli provo lubuntu in live
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> se gli piace metto lubuntu con le partiioni 10 / , 4home e 1 swap senza troppi casini
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> altrimenti vedo con l'installazione minimale
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> è?
<cristian_c> esatto, fai un bel giro di live
<cristian_c> XD
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> ehehhehe
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> pensa che mi si è presentato spontaneamente lui
<cristian_c> la live è più lenta ma si capisce
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> dicendo che voleva passare aa linux, senza che lo convincessi io
<cristian_c> faglielo provare in live
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> sisi grazie di tutto devo scappare ciao
<cristian_c> AlcoLeVecchiPens, se avesse porte usb decenti quel pc, direi di installare su hard disk esterno
<cristian_c> ma su un acer debian + xfce laggava di brutto
<emma> buonasera, vorrei creare una copia di Ubuntu da installare ma il cd che ho disponibile è di soli 700 MB e non ci sta tutto, Ho un DVD potrei usarlo?
<dirtyearner90> qualcuno sa se ubuntu supporta le batterie esterne collegabili tramite usb per portatili?
<arco> jester ci sei
<arco> come faccio ad aggiornare tom tom con ubuntu
<naxil> ragazzi
<naxil> ho fatto un macello
<naxil> ho forzato dei pacchetti per una installazione.. e ora synaptic per aggiustare le dipendenze mi vuole togliere 3gb di roba.. e sono pacchetti importantissimi..
<naxil> mi vuole fa fare apt-get install -F
<naxil> ma mi vuole togliere l'anima di ubuntu..
<naxil> cosa devo fare?
<naxil> ho questo errore http://pastebin.com/3VyFmhHf
<enzotib> vediamo
<enzotib> naxil, hai modificato i repo?
<naxil> no
<naxil> ho forzato un'installazione
<naxil> di alcuni deb
<naxil> e ora mi ritrovo con sto patatrack
<naxil> mi dice di fare -f con apt-get install.. ma mi vuole rimuovere 3,4gb di roba...
<naxil> credo che se lo faccio levo praticamente mezzo ubuntu
<enzotib> naxil, sai usare pastebin?
<naxil> si certo
<naxil> non hai visto che ho postate l'errore proprio su pastebin?
<enzotib> naxil, cominciamo con ls -l /etc/apt/sources.list{,.d/*.list}
<enzotib> naxil, sì, è vero, scusa
<naxil> enzotib nn e' un problema di source...
<naxil> cmq te lo faccio vedere
<enzotib> naxil, se vuoi che ti aiuti, devo capire bene tutto, quindi segui le mie istruzioni
<naxil> ok
<naxil> ok
<naxil> faccio subito
<naxil> arriva il primo paste
<naxil> http://pastebin.com/yLNvW42f eccolo
<naxil> lo hai visto?
<enzotib> sì
<naxil> vuoi vedere apt-get check?
<enzotib> vedo che hai dei repo aggiuntivi, che potrebbero creare fastidi
<enzotib> naxil, no, cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<naxil> vabbe'... ma non li ho richiamati adesso
<naxil> volevo installare faad
<naxil> http://pastebin.com/kH5cKRE2
<naxil> io ho forzato dei pacchetti con dpkg
<naxil> ho forzato l'installazione
<enzotib> lucid??
<naxil> per far andare un programma.. ora il programma va...
<naxil> si uso lucid
<naxil> mi piace
<naxil> e lo tengo
<enzotib> naxil, sì, ho capito il fatto della forzatura, non ripeterlo
<naxil> ok
<enzotib> naxil, sudo apt-get update
<enzotib> vediamo l'output
<naxil> ora... se provo a richaimare un pacchetto dai repo.. mi da errore
<naxil> vuoi il paste?
<enzotib> sì
<naxil> ma non c'era quel programmino che creava direttamente il paste? da terminale?
<naxil> non credo che c'entar tutto
<enzotib> naxil, c'è, ma se il sistema dei pacchetti ha problemi, probabilmente non potrai installarlo
<naxil> http://pastebin.com/vDxDGN3B
<naxil> eccolo
<naxil> senti io ho ancora i deb incriminati
<naxil> cmq ti ringrazio in anticipo dell'help.. cosi imparo qualche cosa
<enzotib> naxil, sudo apt-get -f install, si fermerà a chiedere qualcosa, tu non rispondergli e pastami l'output
<naxil> eccolo
<naxil> ora te lo dico
<enzotib> naxil, dimmi anche quali sono i deb incriminati
<naxil> ma scusa.. non fai prima a capire quale dipendenze danno noia^?
<naxil> ora aspe
<enzotib> naxil, vorrei capirlo da quell'output
<naxil> ti do il paste di -f
<naxil> enzotib, http://pastebin.com/Yw41EcNu
<naxil> guarda
<naxil> sembra che vuole togliere mezzo ubuntu ve?
<naxil> ma perche?
<enzotib> naxil, i pacchetti incriminati?
<naxil> arrivano
<naxil> http://pastebin.com/yQ3cXhB0
<naxil> ho forzato questi per arrivare a hydra
<naxil> cmq mi spiegeresti il perche di apt-get install -f?
<naxil> perche' vorrebbe rimuovere tuta quella robA?
<enzotib> hai toccato libc?
<naxil> si ma ora l'ho rimesso originale
<enzotib> naxil, sudo apt-cache policy libc6
<naxil> quello di lucid
<enzotib> controlliamo
<enzotib> quello è il comando
<naxil> libc6:
<naxil>   Installato: 2.11.1-0ubuntu7.12
<naxil>   Candidato: 2.11.1-0ubuntu7.12
<naxil> te l'ho detto l'ho rimesso orig
<enzotib> naxil, no no, tutto su pastebin
<naxil> http://pastebin.com/hphdydhj enzotib
<enzotib> naxil, vediamo se hai aptitude e poi eseguire aptitude search ~o
<naxil> c'e'
<naxil> http://pastebin.com/rHm4m5x1
<naxil> cosa e' aptidute?
<enzotib> naxil, è come apt-get
<enzotib> naxil, BB, non l'avevo mai visto :)
<naxil> si
<enzotib> fammi capire che significa, spetta un po'
<naxil> ho forzate quei due pacchetti sotto hydra
<naxil> libf
<naxil> e l'altro
<naxil> gli altri sono programmmi che ho installato io.. per los canner, uno e' un downloader cli "plowshare" e l'altro un programma per il gamecube
<naxil> ma e' roba vecchia
<enzotib> naxil, apt-cache policy libafpclient0
<naxil> il casino l?hanno fatto hydra hydra-gtk e quei due sotto
<naxil> http://pastebin.com/2HSPnpJp
<naxil> eccolo
<enzotib> naxil, rimuovere questi pacchetti? possiamo farlo?
<naxil> quali?
<naxil> i bb?
<naxil> si certo
<naxil> dai facciamolo
<naxil> enzotib, quelli con la BB possiamo levarli
<enzotib> naxil, proviamo: sudo apt-get purge hydra hydra-gtk libafpclient0 libtinfo5
<naxil> rida errrore
<naxil> aspe che posto
<naxil> http://pastebin.com/dzueXFrH enzotib
<naxil> cmq dopo mi spieghi in chat... sta cosa
<enzotib> naxil, quando è successo il tutto?
<naxil> dopo che ho forzato i deb che ti ho detto
<naxil> per far funzionare hydra
<enzotib> naxil, intendo, oggi?
<naxil> si
<naxil> oggi
<naxil> ore fa
<naxil> 2ore fa
<naxil> insomma.. cosa e' che non va.. perche' non vuole installare piu dai repo?
<naxil> e perche apt-get install -f chiede di rimuoveere tutta quella roba'
<naxil> ^?
<enzotib> naxil, ok, vediamo sta cosa: awk '$3 ~ /^(install|upgrade|remove|purge)$/' /var/log/dpkg.log
<naxil> ok
<naxil> http://tny.cz/5af1e03e
<naxil> eccolo
<naxil> dal giorno 14 leggi
<enzotib> ok, elaboro un attimo
<naxil> e' da li il casino
<naxil> cosa devi elabrora'
<naxil> ?
<enzotib> naxil, uno scriptino per capire com'erano i pacchetti prima
<enzotib> ci provo
<naxil> ma scusa.. io ho i pacchetti incriminati
<naxil> non basta disisntallarli da deb
<naxil> ?
<enzotib> uff, vuoi aspettare un attimo?
<enzotib> hai fretta?
<naxil> si si aspetto
<naxil> grazie enzotib
<enzotib> naxil, apt-cache policy $(awk '$1 == "2013-09-14" { print $4 }' prova | sort -u)
<naxil> http://tny.cz/736f3004
<enzotib> naxil, scusa ho sbagliato
<enzotib> il comando esatto è
<enzotib> naxil, apt-cache policy $(awk '$1 == "2013-09-14" { print $4 }' /var/log/dpkg.log | sort -u)
<emma_> Salve, vorrei sapere se è possibile copiare il sistema operativo 13.04 su DVD invece che su CD?
<dod> si
<enzotib> emma_, copiare la iso, intendo?
<naxil> enzotib,  http://tny.cz/9aeb25e3
<emma_> enzotib: Si certo, per poi installarlo in una ripartizione
<naxil> enzotib, hai visto'
<enzotib> naxil, ok, sudo apt-get -f install libssl0.9.8=0.9.8k-7ubuntu8.14
<naxil> E: Version "0.9.8k-7ubuntu8.14" per "libssl0.9.8" non trovato
<enzotib> ok
<enzotib> naxil, ok, sudo apt-get -f install libssl0.9.8=0.9.8k-7ubuntu8.15
<naxil> rida il solito errore delle dipendeze non soddisfatte
<enzotib> vediamo
<emma_> posso sapere come si fa? sono su un windowsXP
<naxil> http://tny.cz/9a5c55cb
<naxil> enzotib, http://tny.cz/9a5c55cb
<enzotib> emma_, prendi un programma per masterizzare, scarichi la iso e crei il DVD come immagine
<emma_> enzotib: va bene Nero Burning ROM?
<enzotib> naxil, sudo apt-get -f install hydra- hydra-gtk- libafpclient0- libfbclient2- libssl-dev- libtinfo5- libssl0.9.8=0.9.8k-7ubuntu8.15
<naxil> http://tny.cz/3204af6a
<naxil> enzotib, http://tny.cz/3204af6a
<naxil> enzotib, potrei capire che danno ho fatto forzando quei deb?
<enzotib> naxil, stiamo migliorando: sudo apt-get -f install hydra- hydra-gtk- libafpclient0- libfbclient2- libssl-dev- libtinfo5- libpq-dev- libssl0.9.8=0.9.8k-7ubuntu8.15
<enzotib> naxil, non lo so, di preciso, ma bisogna rimuovere sti pacchetti
<naxil> ma stiamo facnedo install
<enzotib> che poi perché hai questi pacchetti -dev, non lo so
<enzotib> naxil, install con un segno "-" alla fine del nome corrisponde ad un remove
<naxil> http://tny.cz/efd74878
<naxil> ok
<enzotib> serve per installare alcuni e disinstallare altri
<naxil> e' uscito un nuovo nome
<enzotib> naxil, aggiungiamo anche quello, con un - alla fine, hai capito il meccanismo?
<enzotib> o ti scrivo il comando nuovo?
<naxil> scusa ma perche libssl0.9.8=0.9.8k-7ubuntu8.15 non ha il meno?
<naxil> cmq si scrivimelo
<enzotib> naxil, perché questo non dobbiamo rimuoverlo, ma riportarlo alla versione precedente, la stringa dopo il segno =
<naxil> ok
<naxil> allora aggiungo
<enzotib> naxil, stiamo migliorando: sudo apt-get -f install hydra- hydra-gtk- libafpclient0- libfbclient2- libssl-dev- libtinfo5- libpq-dev- libaprutil1-dev- libssl0.9.8=0.9.8k-7ubuntu8.15
<enzotib> scusa, "stiamo migliorando" è un residuo del messaggio precedente, anche se è vero che stiamo migliorando
<naxil>   apache2-threaded-dev: Dipende: libaprutil1-dev ma non sta per essere installato
<naxil> ecco ora so usciti sti due
<naxil> cioe' apache e' uscito giusto?
<naxil> devo aggiungerlo?=
<enzotib> ok
<enzotib> col meno
<naxil> oi
<naxil> mi da S o N
<naxil> 9mb
<naxil> installo?
<enzotib> fammi vedere
<enzotib> il coronamento di tutto questo lavoro
<naxil> vuole disinstallare non installare
<naxil> http://tny.cz/6c14da39
<naxil> rimuovendo 9mb
<naxil> vado?
<enzotib> naxil, direi di sì
<naxil> e vai
<naxil> ora sembra funzionare tutto
<naxil> ecco
<naxil> ora
<naxil> MI SPIEGHI TUTTO???
<enzotib> naxil, è 'na parola
<naxil> voglio capire
<naxil> dai per favore
<naxil> senno' non evolvo mai
<naxil> copiando solo i comandi
<enzotib> non è che abbia capito con esattezza, di certo c'era una catena di pacchetti che bloccavano il sistema
<naxil> io ho capito che c'e' un'albero di dipendenze
<naxil> cioe' un pacchetto ha bisogno di un'altro giusto?
<enzotib> naxil, qualcosa lo hai imparato, per esempio li pkg- e pkg=vers
<naxil> o di piu di uno
<naxil> ok -
<naxil> e' -
<naxil> e uguale non l'ho capito
<enzotib> naxil, un pacchetto può dipendere da 0, 1, 2, .. n pacchetti, non c'è una regola
<naxil> si ho capito
<naxil> si chiamano dipendenze
<enzotib> per cui non puoi rimuovere una dipendenza se non rimuovi anche il pacchetto master
<naxil> tipo se un programma usa GTK o QT e te non li hai.. gli servono e vanno instalalti
<enzotib> ecco
<naxil> ora
<naxil> alcuni deb.. non si installano
<naxil> per dipendenze non soddisfatte
<naxil> e io che ho fatto.. ho scaircato il deb.. e l'ho forzato
<naxil> ma perche' e' successo il casino?
<enzotib> naxil, quando devi installare un deb, indeve di dpkg -i conviene usare gdebi, che si occupa anche delle dipendenza
<enzotib> e*
<naxil> e' proprio gdebi che rompeva le palle
<enzotib> naxil, non bisogna mai forzare, perché se il sistema non vuole farlo significa che c'è un motivo valido
<naxil> e io l'ho aggiurato
<enzotib> MAI forzare
<naxil> si ma poi hydra andava
<enzotib> ok, ma vedi al costo di che casino lasciato
<naxil> io non capisco.. perche 10.04 non puo' avere i deb di 12.10?
<naxil> e poi n'altra cosa
<naxil> perche apt-get install -f voleva togliere tonnellate di robA?
<enzotib> naxil, quello non mi è chiaro
<naxil> capito
<naxil> ma second te?
<enzotib> secondo me l'origine era prima libc6, che avevi messo a posto
<lovi85> ciao
<enzotib> e poi libssl
<enzotib> coi numerelli dopo
<lovi85> raga ho un pc con processore 1.8o ghz e un gb di ram
<lovi85> posso installare ubuntu?
<lovi85> dato che l'ho installato sull'altra macchina  che ho
<lovi85> mi ci trovo bene
<lovi85> che dite?
<enzotib> lovi85, certo che puoi
<enzotib> vado, ciao
<lovi85> grazie
<lovi85> ^.^
<naxil> vai via?
<lovi85> ho visto che gira anche su pentium 3
<naxil> lovi ci sguazza
<naxil> solo che logicamente poi ci fai quello che il tuo pc permette
<lovi85> certo^.^
<lovi85> io mi metto subito a lavoro
<lovi85> grazie ragazzi
<naxil> enzotib, grazie di tutto
<Ale74> salve a tutti
<naxil> salve ale74
<spartacus_72> sera
<Leonardo_> Buonasera
<Leonardo_> Mi servirebbe aiuto per favore...
<Ale74> risalve a tutti, mi si era spento il pc, comunque mi potete aiutare? sono nuovo di ubuntu. quando vado a fare un gioco su facebook mi appare un riquadro con get adobe 11.5 ma se vado sul sito qualsiasi  pacchetto è inutile, quindi come fare
<Leonardo_> A me non fa installare Ubuntu
<emma> ho copiato 13.04 su DVD e nel tentativo di aprirlo facendo il boot da CD,prima di installarlo volevo vederlo, si è caricato ma per aprirlo mi chiede una password! Quale devo mettere?
<emma> C'è nessuno?
#ubuntu-it 2013-09-15
<linux> ragazzi buon giorno
<linux> ho scaricato ubuntu 13.04 e ho caricato sulla chiavetta usb con universal usb
<linux> quando vai a fare l installazione non mi chiede di affiancare a windows 7
<linux> come mai?
<cristian_c> linux, quante partizioni occupa win 7?
<linux> 1
<linux> tutto il disco
<linux> devo creare una partizione?
<akis24> giorno e buona domenica
<massy> salve
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<DaRcHaNgEl> buongiorno
<emma> buona domenica a tutti! Sto cercando di installare ubuntu ma ad un certo punto si apre una schermata: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6109657/ .
<cristian_c_> emma, come hai partizionato?
<Loan> e se hai partizionato, hai posto lo slash per indicare la root?
<emma> cristian_c: non ho ancora partizionato!
<cristian_c> ah, ecco
<emma> cristian_c: Loan non si è visualizzato niente che mi ha chiesto di partizionare!
<jester-> emma:  come sei metto con il disco adesso
<jester-> e ci metti solo linux?
<emma> jester-: vorrei partizionare mantenendo windows
<jester-> emma: hai solo winz adesso che occupa tutto il disco?
<emma> jester-: scusa la mia ignoranza, winz intendi windows? Si!
<cristian_c> lol
<jester-> emma: yess winz=uindos
<Loan> anzitutto devi fare due partizioni
<jester-> Loan: non sovrapporti
<emma> Sono solo una mamma che accudisce quattro bimbi!
<jester-> che per fare due partizioni serve dello spazio non allocato
<Loan> ok ok.. vai pure avanti
<jester-> emma: alura adesso hai solo windos cche occupa tutto il disco?
<emma> jester-:  nel disco è installato WinzX, SI
<jester-> emma: sei da cdlive o da altro pc
<jester-> emma: se hai solo winz che occupa tutto il disco la via piu semplice sarebbe
<jester-> emma: deframmentare winz, fare boot del cdlive. installa e poi al partizzionamento scegliere: installa accanto a winz
<emma> cdlive? Ho masterizzato su DVD 12.lts
<jester-> ti farà scegliere lo spazio da assegnare a linux o di quanto ridurre la partizione eìwinz e poi si arrangia l'installer a fare il resto
<jester-> emma: eh dicasi cdlive appunto il cd di installazione, chiamato live perchè si ha la possibilità di provare il sistema senza installarlo
<jester-> emma: se il pc non è decrepito si consiglia la 13.04
<cristian_c> dvd-live
<emma> jester-: Già! Così ricordavo quando installai tempo addietro, ma in questa installazione non mi apre la schermata di partizionamento. Il pc non è decrepito ma non è nemmeno grachè,ho potenziato la ram,ma ho un HD da 40Gb.
<jester-> emma: con 40 gb fai poco e dovresti dare 20 a winz e 20 a linux. sempre che winz abbia 20 gb di spazio libero al suo interno
<jester-> emma: che pc è portatile o fisso, hd da 40 gb sa di vecchio
<jester-> emma: se lè vecc installa xubuntu che xfce è molto configurabile e abbellibile
<emma> jester-: fisso riciclato, cerco di riciclare tutti i pc che trovo e li regalo ai figli degli amici con installato ubuntu. Se posso controllare lo spazio che occupa winz, proverei ad installare 12.
<jester-> emma: vedi te ma sarebbe piu adatto xubuntu, il sistema è lo stesso ma la grafica è piu leggera
<emma> jester-: inoltre successivamente potrei aggiungere un altro HD per aumentarne la capacità. Sapresti dirmi come controllare l'hd per il partizionamento?
<jester-> emma: da live provi il sistema senza installarlo e usi gparted
<jester-> editor partizioni.
<jester-> emma: ma devi comunque deframmentare winz prima
<emma> jester-: la deframmentzione l'avevo già fatta.Dove trovo gparted, l'ho cercato ma non l'ho trovato..
<jester-> emma: sta sotto voce: editor partizioni
<jester-> emma: a terminale dai gksu gparted
<emma> jester-:  credo che dovrai pazientare! in altre occasioni normalmente aprivo il terminale o gparted.ora qui non lo trovo! ho gurdato in impostazioni di sistema!
<cristian_c> emma, l'interfaccia è quella con la barra a sinistra?
<emma> jester-: non potrebbe dipendere dal fatto che sto usando un DVD invece che un CD?
<jester-> emma: partizionare presuppone avere dello spazio libero non usato dul disco e partizione gia fatta oltre a quella winz. se hai solo winz è necessario ridurre winz per avere dello spazio usabile per linux
<jester-> emma: è come la casa
<jester-> non è che puoi fare altri locali nello stesso spazio
<jester-> se vuoi fare un locale in piu devi stringere la cucina o la camera da letto
<birba_> chi mi può aiutare con un lettore creative zen con ubuntu 13.04?
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> birba_, mtp?
<jester-> a sapere cosa è un  lettore creative zen
<emma> jester-: chi mi ha dato il pc mi ha appena detto che dovrebbe esserci molto spazio e che winz occuperà si e no 5 gb
<cristian_c> birba_, riesci a montarlo in modalità archiviazione di massa?
<jester-> emma: ma che live stai usando. gparted c'è di serie
<jester-> se non verifichiamo come facciamo
<birba_> cristian c no , è un lettore mp3 vecchio se lo collego ad ubuntu non me lo da come archivio di massa
<jester-> emma: terminale e sudo fdisk -l
<jester-> fai vedere nel pastebin
<birba_> cristian _c  anche ora è collegato ma non lo trova
<emma> jester-: l'ho scaricato da Ubuntu! si terminale,a trovarlo!
<cristian_c> birba_, intendo sul lettore
<cristian_c> emma, ctrl+alt+t
<jester-> emma: clicca il logo sopra la barra a sinistra che si apre la dash, nella ricerca scrivi terminal
<jester-> emma: e pure gparted
<cristian_c> emma, ma riepto la domanda: hai l'interfaccia con la barra a sinistra?
<birba_> cristian_c  nel lettore c'è scritto ascolto canzoni in corso  e in carica  praticamente non comunica con ubuntu
<cristian_c> birba_, le impostazioni
<cristian_c> birba_, asp, modello?
<cristian_c> creative zen e basta?
<birba_> creative zen micro
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> 'I am working on mounting a Zen Micro as a mass storage device currently. Do you have any information as to why you cannot mount it?
<cristian_c> '
<cristian_c> birba_, se non conosci bene lo zen micro, leggi il manuale
<cristian_c> :D
<chiara_z> ciao. io uso ubuntu 13.04 qualcuno sa come si apre un dispositivo mtp?
<jester-> chiara_z: spiega dispositivo mtp
<cristian_c> quale lettore?
<cristian_c> lol
<jester-> s'è accorto
<emma> jester-: scusate l'assenza..l'ora di pranzo incalza! Grazie, era così semplice trovare in dash! Ora cosa ci faccio in gparted?
<jester-> emma: fai una foto al desktop e ce le posti su imagebin
<jester-> !image | emma
<ubot-it> emma: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<jester-> emma: tasto stamp
<emma> jester-: /dev/sda1   26,43 Gb liberi , ho provato non so gestire imagebin o imageshack,e non riesco a fare il copia incolla!
<jester-> emma: se clicchi col destro puoi fare il resize della partizione
<jester-> emma: totale quanto è
<emma> jester-: totale Dimensione :38.33 GiB, Utilizzato:11,90
<jester-> emma: lo vedi sempre li in gparted quanti gb è sda1
<jester-> emma:  20 gb per linux vanni bene?
<jester-> emma: fai il resize e falla da 18432 mb cosi rimangono 20gb per linux
<emma> jester-: forse dobbiamo aggiornarci a dopo pranzo, qui le bocche fameliche reclamano!!
<jester-> ok buon appetito
<enrry> ciao a tutti!
<travus> giorno
<travus> ho esaurito lo spazio su /boot
<travus> non credo di poter nemmeno far aggiornamenti, è possibile aumentare lo spazio?
<LoZioNe> ciao a tutti
<LoZioNe> ragazzi non ricordo cosa settare nell' rc per avere la dimensione verticale massima del conky
<emma> jester-: io ci sono!
<jester-> emma: a c he punto
<emma> jester-: capisco che devi portare pazienza, gparted è in italiano ed io non conosco le vostre definizioni in inglese e neppure l'inglese! Dunque partirei dal: cosa fare in gparted..
<jester-> emma: hai gparted a aperto?
<emma> jester-: SI!
<jester-> emma: c'è solo sda1?
<emma> jester-: /dev/sda1 , e sotto : "non allocato" 14.15MiB
<jester-> emma: clicca col destro su sda1 e poi su ridimensiona
<emma> jester-: Si!
<jester-> emma: nuova dimensione  18432
<jester-> puoi anche tirare la barra sopra da sinistra verso destra
<jester-> scusa da destra verso sinistra
<jester-> o rimane lo spazio prima
<jester-> o scrivi 18432
<emma> jester-: scritto
<jester-> che è in mb
<jester-> emma: ok
<jester-> emma: adesso cosa vedi in gparted
<emma> jester-: /dev/sda1 : dimensione 18.00 , utilizzato 11.90 - sotto "non allocato" dimensione 20,35
<jester-> emma: ottimo adesso devi salvare la modifica cliccando la V verde in alto
<jester-> emma: ci metterà un po
<jester-> emma: quando ha finito fischia
<emma> Abbiamo una pazienza infinita! quella di riciclare i pc potrebbe essere un lavoro remunerativo da fare in casa tra una pappa e l'altra!?
<jester-> emma: dipende dai pc e dalla clientela
<jester-> se i pc li hai a gratise non sono troppo obsoleti qualcosa ci guadagni
<travus> ciao,a quanto pare ho esaurito lo spazio su /boot, e non credo di poter nemmeno far aggiornamenti, è possibile aumentare lo spazio?
<remix_tj> travus: provato intanto a cancellare le vecchie versioni del kernel?
<travus> remix_tj: non credo, ho seguito quel che mi diceva, ovvero di fare un clear
<travus> ma non ha risolto
<jester-> travus: clear svuota la cache apt
<travus> si ecco
<jester-> su altra partizione
<travus> quello mi diceva di fare
<travus> vedo che la partizione boot è di 234mb
<jester-> devi liberare spazio sulla boot che ha separata, quindi togli i kernel vecchi
<jester-> tienine solo 2
<jester-> come mai partizione separata
<jester-> travus: devi levare le linux-image vecchie
<travus> vedo  vari files gzip da circa 23 mb
<travus> cancello quelli? si chiamano tipo initrd.img-3.5.0-23-generic
<travus> tengo gli ultimi 2 piu recenti?
<travus> questa è la piu recente: initrd.img-3.5.0-40-generic
<jester-> travus: non le devi cancellare ma fare un purge con at o dpkg o software center
<jester-> se cancelli fai un casotto
<travus> sudo apt-get purge ?
<travus> mi hai fermato appena in tempo
<travus> lol
<jester-> sudo dpkg --purge linux-image-sricass
<jester-> travus: dpkg -l | grep linux-image per vedere cosa hai installato
<jester-> travus: fa vedere nel paste
<travus> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> !pstebin
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'pstebin'
<travus> jester-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6110276/
<travus> jester-: scusa ho copiato male, lultima è ii  linux-image-generic-lts-quantal              3.5.0.40.46                                      Generic Linux kernel image
<emma> jester-: il mio primo pc lo acquistai da BinarioEtico una coop di giovani informatici a Roma, io finora li ho regalati e sono molto meglio di quello che vendettero a me!
<emma> jester-:  fatto : non allocato 20.35Gb
<jester-> travus: sudo dpkg --purge linux-image-3.5.0-23-generic linux-image-3.5.0-32-generic  linux-image-3.5.0-34-generic linux-image-3.5.0-36-generic  linux-image-3.5.0-37-generic
<remix_tj> jester-: nope
<remix_tj> sudo apt-get remove --purge inux-image-3.5.0-23-generic linux-image-3.5.0-32-generic  linux-image-3.5.0-34-generic linux-image-3.5.0-36-generic  linux-image-3.5.0-37-generic
<jester-> remix_tj: le istess
<remix_tj> jester-: meglio apt, và :-)
<travus> sto facendo il primo
<travus> fatto
<jester-> emma: adesso vai in installa ubuntu, al partizionamento scegli: usa lo spazio libero contiguo che si incula lui a fare il resto
<travus> remix_tj: dici di fare anche quello consigliato da te?
<travus> bella cristian_c :)
<jester-> remix_tj: hihih
<cristian_c> ?
<remix_tj> travus: no no, faceva la stessa cosa. ora prova a vedere se c'è spazio
<travus> cristian_c: niente ti salutavo :\
<cristian_c> ciao
<travus> lol
<travus> mi hai dato supporto qualche volta
<cristian_c> lol
<travus> ci mancava solo che non ti salutassi
<travus> :P
<travus> jester- remix_tj apposto grazie :)
<jester-> travus: quando hai ultimo e penultimo kernel basta e avanza
<emma> jester-: anche quella è una parola tecnica? anche se non in inglese? Per ora grazie per la pazienza!
<travus> perfetto
<travus> dovrei riuscire a farcela la prossima volta
<jester-> emma: quale parola? lol
<travus> speriamo
<travus> :D
<jester-> travus: eh hai levato un ble po di roba
<travus> jester-: si incula
<emma> jester-: incula!!
<travus> :D
<travus> asuhsahuashu
<jester-> hihihi
<travus> molto tecnica è
<travus> dopo le bestemmie, è la seconda parola piu usata dai sys admin
<travus> :D
<jester-> emma: dimmi quando arrivi al partizionamnto che dovrei andare a pranz
<emma> insomma ho capito che questa piattaforma non è proprio roba da evangelici!! Comunque io sono agnostica!!
<emma> jester-: hei! chissà che famee!!
<jester-> http://www.wordreference.com/iten/inculare
<jester-> nè
<travus> io sono ateo emma
<emma> conviene installare anche software di terze parti?
<jester-> zi
<jester-> se non sei una talebana per open si
<emma> E qui mi sono già arenata: "Nessun file system di root"Non è stato definito alcun file system di root.  Correggere questo problema dal menù di partizionamento.
<jester-> emma: come arriva la partizionamento
<jester-> emma: devi sceglire usa lo spazio ibero contiguo
<jester-> emma: se non gli dici cosa fare si incrocchia
<cristian_c> emma, non è difficile fare uno screenshot
<cristian_c> ce la puoi fare
<emma> cristian_c: jester- ...raga, mi sa che mi dedicherò a fare il 5° figlio!! Al passaggio "Installa" finestra completamente vuota,
<cristian_c> emma, fidati, basta che segui le istruzioni che ti do
<cristian_c> se poi ovviamente fai di testa tua...
<mibofra> cristian_c: oi sei incasinato xD ?
<cristian_c> no
<cristian_c> emma, la cosa migliore da fare è mostrare uno screenshot
<emma> cristian_c: screenshot..sarebbe?
<cristian_c> emma, una foto
<cristian_c> emma, con il tasto stamp sulla tastiera
<cristian_c> se premi stamp viene stamapta una foto dello schermo
<cristian_c> *stampata
<emma> cristian_c: non posso fare foto, non ho nulla..dove premo stamp?
<cristian_c> emma, sulla tastiera
<cristian_c> in alto a destra c'è il tasto stamp
<cristian_c> emma, in pratica, ottieni un'immagine del desktop
<cristian_c> emma, così so cosa stai facendo e possiamo risolvere facilmente
<emma> jester-: cristian_c -: Cosi?: http://imageshack.us/content_round.php?page=done&l=img600/9974/mdc5.png
<cristian_c> vediamo
<cristian_c> emma, meglio non poteva essere
<cristian_c> perfetto
<cristian_c> :)
<emma> INCREDIBILE !! NON CONOSCEVO QUESTA FUNZIONE!
<cristian_c> emma, allora
<cristian_c> emma, la prima partizione penso sia quella di windows, giusto
<cristian_c> *?
<cristian_c> emma, devi cambiare qualcosa sulla seconda
<cristian_c> la grandezza va bene
<emma> cristian_c: SI..
<cristian_c> se vedi l'etichetta File system
<cristian_c> devi cambiare il tipo
<cristian_c> da ext2 a ext4
<cristian_c> emma, fai doppio clic sulla seconda riga
<cristian_c> in questo modo la modifichi
<emma> cristian_c: fatto!
<cristian_c> emma, se hai ancora la finestra aperta, gli devi cambiare anche il flag
<cristian_c> al momento non c'è nessun flag
<cristian_c> emma, ma se non ti da la possibilità, allora lo specifichi durante l'installazione
<cristian_c> emma, anzi, doppio clic sulla riga e fai uno screenshot
<emma> cristian_c: http://imageshack.us/content_round.php?page=done&l=img823/5486/phs1.png
<cristian_c> emma, ok
<cristian_c> emma, applica la modifica
<cristian_c> emma, una volta fatto, chiudi gparted e fai partire la finestra di installazione
<cristian_c> emma, a un certo punto, scegli partizionamento manuale (si chiama anche Altro)
<cristian_c> e lì scegli il tipo di mount (cioè il flag). Vedrai una lista tipo /, /home, ecc...
<cristian_c> tu dovrai scegliere /
<cristian_c> che è root
<cristian_c> emma, nelle installazioni successive non dovrai pià partizionare, e ti basterà formattare semplicemente la partizione
<emma> cristian_c: SI! ora ci riprovo!
<cristian_c> se segui attentamente ce la fai
<cristian_c> emma, e puoi sempre postare uno screensho, se hai dubbi
<cristian_c> *screenshot
<emma> cristian_c: http://imageshack.us/content_round.php?page=done&l=img21/4737/8m85.png
<cristian_c> emma, premi ok
<cristian_c> emma, quando appare quel messaggio?
<emma> cristian_c: hp premuto OK, il messaggio appare quando clicco su installa, lo vedi nella sequenza..
<emma> cristian_c: http://imageshack.us/content_round.php?page=done&l=img196/7362/jp4u.png
<cristian_c> emma, non devi cliccare su installa
<cristian_c> emma, è stata sempre vuota la schermata?
<cristian_c> non sono mai apparse delle righe al posto dello spazio vuoto grigio
<cristian_c> ?
<emma> cristian_c: nessuna riga
<cristian_c> emma, e se adesso apri gparted, cosa appare?
<cristian_c> senza chiudere la finestra di installazione
<cristian_c> emma, forse ho capito il problema
<emma> cristian_c: http://imageshack.us/content_round.php?page=done&l=img690/4843/kpqm.png
<cristian_c> emma, penso di aver capito la causa del problema
<cristian_c> emma, chiudi gparted
<tacos123> ciao a tutti
<emma> cristian_c:  chiuso
<cristian_c> emma, ok, ora apri il file manager
<cristian_c> cioè il gestore dei file
<emma> cristian_c: terminale?
<cristian_c> una specie di risorse del computer
<cristian_c> no
<cristian_c> emma, apri la dash e digita nautilus
<cristian_c> semmai
<cristian_c> emma, dimmi se si apre
<emma> cristian_c: mi apre la home
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> ottimo
<cristian_c> emma, ora vai nella colonna sinistra della finestra
<cristian_c> e seleziona la partizione di win
<emma> cristian_c: si
<epizefiri> ave
<cristian_c> emma, se ve ne sono altre, selezionale pure
<cristian_c> dovrebbe montarle automaticamente
<epizefiri> sono dietro un proxy, ho impostato ubuntu per riconoscerlo.. ma chrome mi chiede continuamente le password del proxy. come fare a fargliela memorizzare?
<epizefiri> (se vado su pagine in ssl smette di richiedermi le password del proxy)
<cristian_c> epizefiri, hai controllato nelle impostazioni di chrome?
<cristian_c> c'è una sezione dedicata ai proxy
<epizefiri> cristian_c, se premo nella sezione dedicata ai proxy di chrome mi fa partire la sezione proxy di ubuntu
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> mai usato proxy, io
<epizefiri> cristian_c, idem
<travus> se c'è 1 proxy sul pc ovvio che il broswer deve passare da li
<travus> 127.0.0.1 piu la porta del proxy
<epizefiri> ovvio, però meno ovvio che mi chieda ogni 4 secondi la password del proxy
<travus> che proxy usi=?
<remix_tj> epizefiri: dipende anche dal tipo di autenticazione che usa il proxy
<epizefiri> travus, remix_tj è il proxy che mi impone l'hotel
<epizefiri> non so dirvi di che tipo sia.. come lo scopro?
<fenriir> salve a tutti!
<epizefiri> salve fenriir
<remix_tj> epizefiri: apri un sito che non esiste e dovrebbe comparire una pagina d'errore
<epizefiri> ok
<fenriir> scusate se interrompo
<fenriir> io avrei appena installato ubuntu 13.04, il mio primo linux
<fenriir> quindi premetto che ho usato solamente windows
<fenriir> e non riesco a capire come installare i programmi
<cristian_c> fenriir, ubuntu con la barra a sinistra?
<cristian_c> detta launcher
<fenriir> si
<cristian_c> fenriir, pulsante in alto a sinistra
<emma> cristian_c: in home nella colonna a sinistra in "dispositivi" ci sono due File system, ma non li apre!
<epizefiri> sono andato su un 404 sicuro e mi è uscita pagina bianca
<cristian_c> emma, se fai clic cosa accade?
<l01> !installareprogrammi
<ubot-it> installareprogrammi is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InstallareProgrammi
<cristian_c> fenriir, detta anche dash
<fenriir> ok
<fenriir> ora che mi si è aperta la finestra?
<cristian_c> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/InstallareProgrammi/UbuntuSoftwareCenter
<cristian_c> fenriir, digita usc o software center
<fenriir> ok ci sono, mi ha aperto la finestra
<emma> cristian_c: adesso si aperto qualcosa:http://imageshack.us/content_round.php?page=done&l=img22/2691/a9pg.png
<cristian_c> fenriir, ora segui la guida wiki, ma drovrebbe essere intuitivo
<cristian_c> *dovrebbe
<epizefiri> remix_tj, la pagina di errore è bianca
<fenriir> ok tengo le dita incrociate, grazie mille
<cristian_c> emma, ok, quella di win è montata
<cristian_c> emma, prova a montare l'altra
<cristian_c> quella che hai creato con gparted
<cristian_c> mi pare sia il dispositivo sopra
<cristian_c> in nautilus
<cristian_c> fenriir, con il sofftware center puoi installare e disinstallare programmi senza doverli cercare sul web
<emma> cristian_c:  ho aperto gparted,sembra montata e mi farebbe anche gestire il flag,che faccio?
<cristian_c> emma, ok, fallo
<cristian_c> emma, e posta uno screenshot
<cristian_c> emma, credo che il problema fosse dovuto al fatto che le partizioni non fossero montate
<cristian_c> emma, come punto di mount dovrai scegliere /
<cristian_c> invece che /home o altro
<LoZioNe> ciao a tutti ho un lapsus..per regolare l'altezza verticale disponibile per conky,quale parametro devo regolare?
<cristian_c> LoZioNe, ciaoooooo
<emma> cristian_c: http://imageshack.us/content_round.php?page=done&l=img585/5171/ir7q.png
<cristian_c> LoZioNe, c'è una guida wiki dedicata a conky
<cristian_c> !conky
<ubot-it> conky is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/Conky
<LoZioNe> ciao cristian_c
<LoZioNe> grazie mille
<cristian_c> emma, uhm, ho sbagliato io, fai clic su chiudi
<cristian_c> emma, non si tratta del flag, ma del punto di mount
<cristian_c> XD
<cristian_c> emma, chiudi gparte e torna sulla finestra d'installazione
<cristian_c> *gparted
<cristian_c> emma, sempre con le partizioni montata stavolta
<cristian_c> *montate
<cristian_c> credo che appariranno al posto del campo vuoto
<cristian_c> lì selezioni la partizione e scegli il punto di mount
<cristian_c> una volta fatto questo potrai fare clic su installa
<cristian_c> ma prima una screenshot
<cristian_c> *uno
<JudjeDredd> salve a tutti :D non vorrei interrompervi ma ho scaricato un programma (non dall' USC), e adesso non so come installarlo
<emma> clakes: mi pare che non ci simo..http://imageshack.us/content_round.php?page=done&l=img594/5232/g7s.png
<emma> siamo
<emma> ma come' Cristian  se n'è andato senza nemmeno un preavviso?
<l01> emma: non so perché non riconosce le partizioni, ma in alternativa puoi installarlo su un disco o chiavetta a parte, dopodiché sovrascrivere la partizione ext4 del disco fisso con dd
<l01> e infine aggiustare /etc/fstab
<cristian_c> emma, hai fatto?
<emma> cristian_c: ah! sei qui! mi hai piantato in asso senza preavviso, ero un po perplessa! hai visto la mia ultima screnshot?
<emma> cristian_c: te la rimando: http://imageshack.us/content_round.php?page=done&l=img594/5232/g7s.png
<cristian_c> emma, non è colpa mia, è saltata la connessione, diciamo
<cristian_c> emma, ma siamo sicuri che le partizioni siano montate?
<emma> cristian_c:  non so cosa dirti..
<cristian_c> emma, controlla in nautilus
<cristian_c> o in gparted
<cristian_c> se sono montate in gparted accanto ad ogni riga c'è il simbolo della chiave
<emma> cristian_c:  SI il simbolo della chiave C'é! forse dovrei riavviare il pc?
<cristian_c> emma, ma avevi riavviato il programma d'installazione?
<emma> cristian_c:  SI! riavviato
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> vediamo cosa dice mibofra
<cristian_c> :P
<cristian_c> è molto strano, non avevo mai visto una cosa del genere
<cristian_c> emma, oppure jester-, se è presente
<mibofra> Eccomi xD
<emma> cristian_c: bene,vuo dire che sono pane per i vostri denti!!
<mibofra> cristian_c: solitamenta possono essere o il kernel sulla live o qualche settore sul disco danneggiato
<mibofra> Gparted le vede?
<cristian_c> sì
<mibofra> Uhm
<cristian_c> mibofra, gparted sulla live le vede
<cristian_c> e anche nautilus
<cristian_c> ma il programma d'installazione mostra schermata vuota
<cristian_c> mibofra, http://imageshack.us/f/594/g7s.png/
<mibofra> Ma bene
<mibofra> Fai le partizioni con gparted e vedi se le legge
<mibofra> Dopo l'applicazione delle modifiche
<cristian_c> mibofra, l'ha fatta con gparted
<cristian_c> quella di win c'era già
<emma> cristian_c: mentre eri disconnesso è arrivato un suggerimento da l0, che personalmente non sono in grado do gestire:14:44] <l01> emma: non so perché non riconosce le partizioni, ma in alternativa puoi installarlo su un disco o chiavetta a parte, dopodiché sovrascrivere la partizione ext4 del disco fisso con dd [14:45] <l01> e infine aggiustare /etc/fstab
<cristian_c> emma, io ho un'idea alternativa
<cristian_c> emma, invece che lanciare l'installazione dalla modalità live
<cristian_c> emma, quando lanci il dvd, scegli direttamente Installa ubuntu
<emma> cristian_c:  facendo il boot da CD?
<cristian_c> sì
<cristian_c> come adesso
<cristian_c> solo che invece di scegliere Prova ubuntu
<cristian_c> scegli installa ubuntu
<cristian_c> dal menù
<emma> cristian_c:  ci provo subito? mi disconnetto?
<cristian_c> sì
<cristian_c> emma, però sai come fare
<cristian_c> emma, solo per capire se in questa modalità si comporta in modo diverso
<emma> cristian_c: l'ho fatto altre volte..dal bios..
<cristian_c> sì
<emma> cristian_c: allora vado?
<cristian_c> vediamo se con Installa ubuntu ti fa apparire le partizioni nella schermata
<cristian_c> emma, sì
<emma> cristian_c:  a dopo..!!
<LoZioNe> ragazzi non ricordo cosa settare nell' rc per avere la dimensione verticale massima del conky e non riesco a trovarlo... -.-"
<cristian_c> LoZioNe, posta l'rc
<cristian_c> XD
<cristian_c> !paste | LoZioNe
<ubot-it> LoZioNe: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<LoZioNe> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6110859/
<LoZioNe> cristian_c :)
<cristian_c> # Minimum size of text area
<cristian_c> minimum_size 180 0
<cristian_c> maximum_width 600
<cristian_c> a occhio
<cristian_c> LoZioNe, controlla un po' questi parametri
<LoZioNe> l'altezza generale dovrebbe essere il width giusto?
<LoZioNe> aumentandola dovrebbe arrivare da cima a fondo desk
<cristian_c> LoZioNe, no
<cristian_c> boh, in realtà non lo so
<cristian_c> LoZioNe, dovresti cercare di capire cosa fanno
<LoZioNe> hi!hi! ok grazie lo stesso adesso provo ;)
<cristian_c> LoZioNe, beh, è sempre una dritta
<cristian_c> sei più vicino alla verità
<cristian_c> XD
<emma> cristian_c: ho riavviato..niente!
<cristian_c> emma, ma hai avviato l'altra opzione?
<cristian_c> Installa ubuntu
<emma> cristian_c:  Si non vede la partizione
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> emma, è la prima volta che assisto  a una cosa del genere, in vari anni
<emma> cristian_c:  mi dai il link per mandare le foto?
<cristian_c> !image | emma
<ubot-it> emma: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<cristian_c> emma, perché?
<emma> cristian_c: http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add&errors=Agree+to+the+terms.
<ScanI4> cristian_c; cristian per caso  sai per quale motivo la stylus sx130 su ubuntu 13.04 non funziona ? ho cercato ma nulla di fatto
<cristian_c> ScanI4, da quel che so io, funziona
<cristian_c> ScanI4, ci sono i driver pure sul sito epson, mi pare
<ScanI4> cristian_c; non funzionano nemmeno quelli.... già mi dava problemi nella 12.04 questa stampante
<cristian_c> emma, ehm, non mi hai inviato un'immagine :P
<cristian_c> ScanI4, molto strano, avrai installato male o smanettato troppo
<cristian_c> perché ricordo che è suèpportata
<cristian_c> *supportata
<ScanI4> cristian_c; no cristian, aspetta forse ho un'idea
<emma> cristian_c:  scusa..http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add&errors=Agree+to+the+terms.
<cristian_c> emma, è la stessa non - pagina di prima
<cristian_c> :P
<Matt_91> ScanI4: epson fa schifo, sia come stampante in se che come supporto a il mondo linux, comunque come stampa dovrebbe stampare
<cristian_c> emma, ma non ho capito cosa vuoi mostrare
<cristian_c> Matt_91, dissento totalmente
<cristian_c> io mi sono sempre trovato benissimo con epson
<cristian_c> su linux
<ScanI4> cristian_c; non capisco perchè su linux non voglia andare....
<Matt_91> cristian_c: siiii come no, non supportano nemmeno la stampa senza bordi da linux
<cristian_c> ScanI4, non so cos'hai fatto
<Matt_91> ScanI4: a volta i driver delle epson si incantano, se la stamapnte è già stata siconosciuta staccala, eliminala e la riattacchi, molto spesso poi funziona
<cristian_c> Matt_91, io ricordo che la mia bx300f lo faceva
<cristian_c> *bx305f
<emma> Ho creato la partizione Ext4 con Gparted, poi ho provato l'installazione senza successo (non mi "vede"la partizione)
<LoZioNe> macchè...min-maximumsize,modificato voffset,offset e allign nada...conky tronkato
<cristian_c> *lo fa
<Matt_91> cristian_c: si stamapandi di 20anni fa
<ScanI4> cristian_c;ho installato i driver al riconoscimento si ubuntu della stampante ma non funziona
<cristian_c> emma, ma non ho capito cosa vuoi mostrarmi
<Matt_91> ScanI4: allora staccala, eliminala e riattaccala, la mia così riparte
<cristian_c> emma, sapevo che l0avevi fatto in live
<ScanI4> Matt_91; ok provo grazie
<ScanI4> anche se dubito
<cristian_c> LoZioNe, avevi googlato?
<cristian_c> o letto un manuale
<Matt_91> ScanI4: ripeto, la mia di solito riparte così, prova...
<LoZioNe> cristian_c googolo ancora :P
<cristian_c> LoZioNe, non avevi trovato nulla su conky?
<cristian_c> Matt_91, aiuta emma
<cristian_c> :)
<LoZioNe> cristian_c si ma sempre come hai consigliato te prima ma nada,non cambia
<cristian_c> LoZioNe, io avevo consigliato di cercare quei due parametri
<cristian_c> e vedere un po' cosa fanno
<cristian_c> basta una ricerca su google
<LoZioNe> modificati infatti
<cristian_c> lol
<Matt_91> emma: sei da live?
<Matt_91> cristian_c: chiama jester XD
<cristian_c> Matt_91, gli è accaduta una cosa stranissima
<cristian_c> Matt_91, eh, prima se ne era occupato jester-
<Matt_91> del tipo cristian_c ??
<cristian_c> il quale ha detto poi a me di occuparmene
<cristian_c> XD
<emma> Matt_91: Si da live
<cristian_c> Matt_91, è riuscita a partizionare con gparted
<cristian_c> ma nel wizard d'installazione le partizioni non appaiono
<Matt_91> emma: sudo fdisk -l
<Matt_91> emma: e metti su paste
<Matt_91> !paste | emma
<ubot-it> emma: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> Matt_91, http://imageshack.us/f/594/g7s.png/
<Matt_91> cristian_c: ma va... dai
<cristian_c> guarda
<cristian_c> è così
<cristian_c> non riesco a capire
<Matt_91> emma: dai quel comando da terminale
<Matt_91> cristian_c: haha, io sto pensando di fare il pastore :D questi problemi li eviterei XD
<ScanI4> cristian_c; eccomi crash del sistema
<cristian_c> Matt_91, lol, non è una bella vita, pensa ai pastori sardi che non se la passano bene :P
<LoZioNe> cristian_: sono un pirla -.-" dovevo killarlo e rilanciarlo
<cristian_c> ScanI4, succede
<cristian_c> LoZioNe, lol
<emma> Matt_91: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6110989/
<Matt_91> cristian_c: ma io faccio il pastore trentino, mica il pastore sardo XD
<uranio13> buon p.m c e qualcuno ke puo darmi dei consigli?
<ScanI4> cristian_c: lo so lo so
<cristian_c> LoZioNe, ecco, ne hai imparata un'altra
<cristian_c> :P
<cristian_c> !kappa | uranio13
<ubot-it> uranio13: www.nokappa.it
<Matt_91> emma: uhm... ok, fammi pensare
<cristian_c> Matt_91, eh, ha messo in crisi anche me XD
<Matt_91> emma: anche se riavvii la live?
<emma> Matt_91:  gia fatto!
<ScanI4> cristian_c: che poi mi dice che la stampa è in elaorazione ma rimane in elaborazione perenne e quando cerco di fare una scansione  mi dice che non è collegato nessuno scanne
<ScanI4> r
<cristian_c> emma, comunque hai una situazione certamente molto rara
<cristian_c> non è mai capitato, a quanto ne so
<cristian_c> ScanI4, quindi li hai installati?
<ScanI4> cristian_c: si
<Matt_91> emma: con gparted prova a eliminare la partizione in ext4
<Matt_91> emma: chiudi l'installee con il bottone esci
<Matt_91> emma: e una volta eliminata la partizione riavvii l'installer
<cristian_c> Matt_91, l'aveva già riavviato l'installer
<cristian_c> che cos'hai in mente?
<Matt_91> cristian_c: con la partizione in ext4 eliminata? e lasciando lo spazio inallocato?
<Matt_91> cristian_c: li secondo me si e sminchiata la tabella delle partizioni
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> hai ragione
<Matt_91> emma: ma nella partzione in ntfs cosa c'è windows? se si io lo avvierei e gli fare fare un controllo anche a lla partizione di windows
<cristian_c> Matt_91, ma ricorda che ha win in quel disco
<cristian_c> anche
<cristian_c> Matt_91, quella partizione non può toccarla
<cristian_c> emma, ma vi era xp su quel pc?
<cristian_c> *vi è
<cristian_c> ScanI4, e l'hai aggiunta dal gestore stampanti?
<Matt_91> allora emma devi cancellare solo quella in ext4, poi spegni la live vai in windows e gli fai fae un controllo al disco C da windows
<emma> Matt_91: Si, nella partizione
<Matt_91> emma: ok?
<Matt_91> emma: ci siamo capiti bene?
<Matt_91> emma: o hai dubbi?
<emma> ntfs è presente Win XP, vorrei installare nell'Ext4 Linux.
<Matt_91> perchè cristian_c mi pare non mi abbia capito XD magari non mi sono spiegato bene
<cristian_c> Matt_91, il problema si verifica anche se le partizioni sono montate
<Matt_91> emma: bene, chiudi l'installer
<ScanI4> cristian_c; si
<Matt_91> emma: apri gparted ed elimini la partizione in ext4
<Matt_91> emma: solo quella in ext4!!!
<Matt_91> emma: fin qui ci siamo?
<cristian_c> Matt_91, ma è molto strano, jester-gli aveva detto di fare la deframmentazione
<Matt_91> cristian_c: si si
<emma> Matt_91:  fatto!
<cristian_c> ScanI4, com'è collegata?
<Matt_91> emma: ottimo!
<Matt_91> emma: allora adesso spegni la live e accendi windows, da windows fai un controllo del disco C
<cristian_c> ScanI4, posta una schermata delle proprietà della stampante
<Matt_91> emma: OK?
<Matt_91> emma: lo fai da windows però
<cristian_c> Matt_91, con scandisk?
<emma> Matt_91: OK, a più tardi.
<Matt_91> cristian_c: bravo, è un sacco di tempo che non uso win w non mi ricordavo il nome :D
<Matt_91> cristian_c: scandisk XD che robe
<Matt_91> cristian_c: sono diventato un ignorante su windows XD
<Matt_91> cristian_c: qualche settimana fa uno mi ha detto, il pc è lento ho anche fatto la deframmentazione. io lo guardo e dopo qualche secondo a sii sii, non mi ricordavo nemmeno più di questa utility di win XD
<Matt_91> cristian_c: se esco che me ne vado per emma: http://www.rodsbooks.com/fixparts/
<Matt_91> cristian_c: se non dovesse ancora andare
<cristian_c> Matt_91, non è un disco in gpt
<Matt_91> cristian_c: wt?
<cristian_c> la pagina che mi hai linkato pare si riferisca a tabelle gpt
<cristian_c> non mbr / ms-dos
<ScanI4> cristian_c, http://i42.tinypic.com/5ebvgi.png
<cristian_c> ScanI4, è inattiva
<cristian_c> The FixParts program is an offshoot of my GPT fdisk (gdisk, cgdisk, and sgdisk) software. FixParts is a text-mode tool for Linux, FreeBSD, Mac OS X, and Windows that's designed to correct some common problems with computer partition tables.
<ScanI4> cristian_c; qui mi dice che è attiva...
<Matt_91> cristian_c: dici?...
<Matt_91> cristian_c: booo, tentar non nuoce se prima gli si fa fare il bekup della tabella come indica li
<cristian_c> ScanI4, posta uno screen della finestra delle stampanti
<cristian_c> Matt_91, mi pare un po' complicato
<cristian_c> non conosciamo neanche la causa del problema
<cristian_c> Matt_91, considera che è da questa mattina che si sta sbattendo
<cristian_c> a questo punto uno si stancherebbe
<Matt_91> cristian_c: ma chi emma?
<cristian_c> sì
<ScanI4> cristian_c: aspetta come la posso attivare ? così vedo una cos
<Matt_91> cristian_c: o.O
<Matt_91> cristian_c: io avrei abbandonato ubuntu per sempre XD
<Matt_91> cristian_c: se non mi riconoscesse nemmeno le partizioni
<ScanI4> cristian_c: ora mi dice in elaborazione
<Matt_91> ScanI4: provata a cancellare staccarla e riattaccarla come ti ho detto?
<ScanI4> Matt_91; niente
<cristian_c> Matt_91, boh, forse aveva fatto altre installazioni, ma non so
<ScanI4> cristian_c, no cri solo quello e non funzion...
<cristian_c> ScanI4, screenshot
<cristian_c> ScanI4, non mi riferivo a te, ma ad emma
<MARVIGNO> ciao a tutti,, come si fa rimuovere da terminale google earth per poter reinstallarlo visto che non funzione?
<Matt_91> MARVIGNO: come lo hai installato?
<MARVIGNO> <Matt_91>non mi ricordo, credo da ubuntu soft. centar ma adesso non lo trovo piu'
<Matt_91> MARVIGNO: non credo ci sia li...
<MARVIGNO> <Matt_91> si, non si chiama così di sicuro...
<Matt_91> MARVIGNO: uhm.. non so il nome del pacchetto ne mi ricordo come trovarlo
<Matt_91> MARVIGNO: se dai da teminale: google-earth
<Matt_91> Matt_91: si avvia?
<MARVIGNO> <Matt_91> si ma va in crash dopo qualche secondo
<enrry> goodbye all!
<ScanI4> cristian_c: eccomi, ora lo screenshot è uguale a quello di prima
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> ScanI4, non ti ho chiesto la stessa schermata
<ScanI4> cristian_c: http://i41.tinypic.com/23vjcb6.png
<Matt_91> MARVIGNO: allora fai: sudo apt-get purge google-earth
<cristian_c> ScanI4, non ti ho chiesto questa schermatas
<Matt_91> MARVIGNO: e google earth non c'è più
<cristian_c> -s
<ScanI4> cristian_c: dimmi quale
<cristian_c> ScanI4, quella delle stampanti
<cristian_c> con la lista delle stampanti
<ScanI4> ah ok
<ScanI4> sisi
<ScanI4> cristian_c: http://i41.tinypic.com/23vjcb6.jpg
<Matt_91> ScanI4: ma funziona da windows?
<Matt_91> ScanI4: hai visto su google se qualcuno ha il tuo stesso problema?
<cristian_c> ScanI4, è la stessa immagine di prima
<cristian_c> ma lol!
<ScanI4> Matt_91, si su windows ahime si, si risolvonol installando i driver come la stessa ?
<Matt_91> ScanI4: di solito vanno le stampanti....
<ScanI4> cristian_c: hai ragione aspoettya
<cristian_c> lol
<Matt_91> ScanI4: dimmi il tuo modello scusa
<ScanI4> Matt_91: sx 130
<ScanI4> cristian_c: http://i44.tinypic.com/2923fio.png
<MARVIGNO> <Matt_91>già fatto ma non lo vede, a lanciarlo lo lancia a cancellarlo non lo vede
<Matt_91> MARVIGNO: se non so come lo hai installato....
<MARVIGNO> <Matt_91> credo scaricato come .deb e poi installato da soft centar,,,una roba del genere. anni passati
<Matt_91> ScanI4: stessa stampante tua XD http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=510202&start=20#p3993405
<cristian_c> ScanI4, ok
<ScanI4> ora vedo
<cristian_c> ScanI4, controlla la coda di stampa
<ScanI4> cristian_c: ora non c'è nulla perchè mi da in elaborazione perenne tutto
<ScanI4> Matt_91, cosa centra quel topic dice che la stampante era rotta...
<cristian_c> ScanI4, non è possibile
<Matt_91> ScanI4: così XD
<cristian_c> la coda di stampa dovrebbe mostrare i lavori in sospeso
<Matt_91> ScanI4: ma che versione di ubuntu hai scusa?
<svernagovich> cos\ì
<cristian_c> 13.04
<ScanI4> cristian_c: sisi ma dice che un determinato lavoro è in elaborazione, ma non fa nulla
<cristian_c> ScanI4, chi lo dice?
<ScanI4> Matt_91; 13.04
<Matt_91> ScanI4: facciamo così, ora ferma tutto, stacca la stampante, aspetta 5 secondi, riattaccala e dai il comando: dmesg | grep usb
<Matt_91> ScanI4: e metti su paste
<ScanI4> Matt_91, ok
<l01> MARVIGNO: dpkg --get-selections | grep google
<l01> ^^^^^^ ti dà il nome del package
<Matt_91> l01: grazie :D questo me lo devo segnare
<ScanI4> Matt_91; http://paste.ubuntu.com/6111264/
<l01> in alternativa c'è apt-get install apt-file ; apt-file update ; apt-file search google-earth
<MARVIGNO> <l01>grande
<MARVIGNO> tnx
<cristian_c> Matt_91, e comunque ci sono sempre i log di cups
<cristian_c> :P
<tacos123> l01: perché apt-cache e dpkg -l che ti hanno fatto?
<cristian_c> lol
<ScanI4> Matt_91, niente ?
<l01> giusto tacos123 :D grazie
<Matt_91> ScanI4: scusa non ho visto ora guardo :D
<ScanI4> niente
<akis24> sera
<Matt_91> ScanI4: cat /var/log/cups/error_log
<ScanI4> Matt_91; http://paste.ubuntu.com/6111302/
<Matt_91> ScanI4: vedi errori con i driver, hai provato semplicemente a scaricarli dal sito della epson?
<ScanI4> Matt_91: no
<Matt_91> ScanI4: prova
<ScanI4> Matt_91; per linux non me li trova
<Matt_91> ScanI4: si si li fornisce epsno, ti da dei .deb, comoni, con un doppio click si installano
<Matt_91> ScanI4: ovviamente dal sito della epsno, no su siti strani hce ti rimandano a destra e a manca
<ScanI4> Matt_91: aia http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=509917
<ScanI4> Matt_91: io gli ho scaricati da ubuntu cioè mi ha fatto il riconoscimento della stampante e me li ha scaricati lui ma sempre dalla epson però
<cristian_c> ScanI4, quindi non li hai scaricati dal sito epson?
<ScanI4> cristian_c: lo dovrebbe aver fatto ubuntu al posto mio
<ScanI4> per forza
<ScanI4> cristian_c: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=509917
<cristian_c> ScanI4, no
<cristian_c> non funziona così
<ScanI4> cristian_c; allora dal sito dell'epson non me li trova per linux....
<ScanI4> trovati ora provo
<cristian_c> ScanI4, ma lol
<ScanI4> cristian_c; hahaha poi ti spiego perchè non me li trovava
<cristian_c> meglio di no :P
<ScanI4> cristian_c: ora li sto reinstallando e vediamo
<ScanI4> cristian_c: no niente non funziona nemmeno con i driver della epson...
<graybear> Salve, ho un problemino, c'è qualcuno che può aiutarmi?
<Matt_91> !qualcuno | graybear
<ubot-it> graybear: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<graybear> OK, scusa. Dovrei scaricare l'ultima versione di ubuntu da un pc con AMD ma devo usare poi il cd in un pc con intel, il download mi sembra specifico per AMD. Cosa posso fare?
<ScanI4> È a 64 bit è indifferente, amd intel
<ScanI4> anche se c'è scritto amd
<graybear> OK, grazie, problema risolto.
<ScanI4> :)
<jester-> graybear: amd-86_64 non sta indicare che è solo per amd
<jester-> graybear: è il termine classio per indicare 64 bit, deriva dal fatto che amd era stata la prima a implementare un procio a 64bit
<jester-> graybear: se poi le cpu amd o intel sono a 32 bit non va bene per entrambe
<graybear> Adesso lo so, :) ma mi serviva qualcuno che me lo dicesse, io non l'avrei mai pensato.
<cristian_c> ScanI4, secondo me dovevi prima rimuovere la stampante dalla finestra delle stampanti
<cristian_c> e poi, DOPO aver installato i driver, riaggiungerla
<ScanI4> cristian_c: allora più tardi ci riprovo e vediamo
<cristian_c> ScanI4, sicuro/a di aver scaricato i driver a 64 bit?
<ScanI4> cristian_c: sisi
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> ok, buona serata, ci si risente
<ScanI4> grazie
<svernagovich> ragazzi ho un problema con il plugin flash, non riesco a visualizzare i video su youtube, premetto che il computer in questione è un po' vecchiotto... vi prego aiutatemi
<cristian_c> svernagovich, cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep sse2
<svernagovich> cristian_c: non da risposta
<cristian_c> svernagovich, cat /proc/cpuinfo
<cristian_c> svernagovich, cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep sse
<svernagovich> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6111597/ cristian_c
<cristian_c> flags		: fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 mmx fxsr sse syscall mmxext 3dnowext 3dnow
<cristian_c> quindi niente sse2
<cristian_c> risolto il mistero
<cristian_c> svernagovich, http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=73&t=522058
<fenriir> salve a tutti!, c'è qualcuno che usa second life?
<fenriir> salve a tutti, mi servirebbe una mano a installare un software
<Vitozzz> Buonasera a tutti
<Vitozzz> qualcuno mi potrebbe dire se conosce un programma per ubuntu per creare biglietti di invito matrimonio?
<fenriir> salve a tutti, c'è qualcuno disponibile?
<fenriir> c'è qualcuno?
<onebitxajax> notte gente al prossimo fine settimana, statemi bene
<onebitxajax> fenriir: ciao mi hai beccato volevo andare a dormire
<onebitxajax> e' una cosa veloce?
<onebitxajax> ok vado a dormire
<fenriir> momento
<fenriir> ci sono xD
<fenriir> scusa
<fenriir> allora, sarei nuovo di linux
<fenriir> installato appena oggi
<onebitxajax> poni la domanda
<onebitxajax> mi ha beccato con il mouse sulla X
<fenriir> non riesco a far andare un programma
<onebitxajax> hai*
<onebitxajax> si ontinua
<fenriir> in poche parole
<fenriir> oggi ho beccato cristian che mi ha aiutato
<onebitxajax> fenriir: poni la domanda
<fenriir> e mi ha detto che per installare questo programma (che è un viewer di second life) mi ha detto che devo usare il terminale
<fenriir> il problema è che non riesco a far avviare il programma dal terminale, e non so neanche quali comandi usare, hai qualche suggerimento?
<onebitxajax> !terminale | fenriir
<ubot-it> fenriir: Guida alla riga di comando: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/RigaDiComando; vedi anche !bash
<onebitxajax> leggi e documentati
<fenriir> ok grazie :D
<onebitxajax> !bash | fenriir
<ubot-it> fenriir: bash is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Programmazione/LinguaggioBash
<onebitxajax> leggi e documentati qui
<onebitxajax> i 2 link ti insegneranno cosa e' il terminake e come usarlo, cosi poi potrai usarlo per il tuo scopo
<onebitxajax> fenriir: comuqnue quale e' il problema
<onebitxajax> non sa usare il terminale?
<onebitxajax> sai*
<fenriir> no
<onebitxajax> [20:49:48] < onebitxajax> fenriir: poni la domanda
<fenriir> e oltre il terminale non so neanche in grado di installare un programma
<onebitxajax> allora impara ad usare il terminale prima
<onebitxajax> vedrai che installare unprgramma ti saa facile
<fenriir> per installare un programma devo per forza usare il terminale?
<onebitxajax> un passo alla volta e ci riesci
<onebitxajax> si penso di si
<onebitxajax> anzi 100% si se non presente nei repository ubuntu
<onebitxajax> ce altro? :)
<fenriir> ah ok ... se sta sera poi non i riesco, domani mi potresti aiutare?
<onebitxajax> no io ci sono solo il fine settimana, perce lavoro
<onebitxajax> mi dispiace
<onebitxajax> sono sicuro che riuscirai a risolvere il problema prima del mio ritorno
<onebitxajax> :D
<fenriir> allora spero di risolverlo ^^
<fenriir> grazie onebit :D
<onebitxajax> ok notte, in bocca al lupo
<onebitxajax> a presto
<fenriir> userà la guida al terminale ;)
<fenriir> notte
<fenriir> scusate, c'è qualcuno in linea?
<videosorveglianz> ciao a tutti
<videosorveglianz> volevo un consiglio su una distribuzione di linux
<videosorveglianz> cè qualcuno che può aiutarmi?
<jester-> videosorveglianz: dica
<videosorveglianz> che differenza cè fra ubuntu e lubuntu?
<videosorveglianz> sostanzialmente ?
<videosorveglianz> e quale è piu indicato per il software di videosorveglianza ZONE MINDER
<videosorveglianz> ?
<jester-> videosorveglianz:  lubuntu è per pc datati essendo piu leggera come grafica
<jester-> il sistema è comune e tutte
<jester-> videosorveglianz: xubuntu è intermedia
<videosorveglianz> conosci zone minder?
<videosorveglianz> su che distro linux mi consigli di installarlo?
<jester-> videosorveglianz:  zoneminder è ottimo e visto cheil sistema è comune non penso ci siano differenze fra le distro
<videosorveglianz> tra xubuntu e lubuntu cosa cambia?
<videosorveglianz> a me serve una distro leggera e affidabile nel tempo...
<videosorveglianz> l'hardware non è molto potente, deve gestire poche telecamere, ma le deve gestire in maniera completamente affidabile
<jester-> caratteristriche del pc?
<jester-> zone funza con tutte le cam wifi non con tutte quelle usb
<videosorveglianz> siamo sul p4 / dual core
<jester-> ram?
<videosorveglianz> 1 / 2 gb
<jester-> lubuntu
<videosorveglianz> cosa cambia con xubuntu?
<videosorveglianz> dalle info sono entrambi x pc datati giusto?
<jester-> è la piu leggera della serie ubuntu
<videosorveglianz> a livello di linea di comando quale è la differenza?
<jester-> nessuna differenza, ripeto il sistema è uguale
<videosorveglianz> ho visto per esempio che tra ubuntu e xubuntu cambiano molte istruzioni
<videosorveglianz> per eseguire i comandi...
<jester-> balle
<jester-> se il sistema è lo stesso come fanno a cambiare
<videosorveglianz> mi consigli quindi di installare lubuntu con zone minder?
<jester-> secondo me si
<jester-> p4 è bello vecchio e la ram è poca
<videosorveglianz> conosci gia il funzionamento di zone minder ?
<videosorveglianz> ho visto svariate versioni di lubuntu..
<jester-> videosorveglianz: ultima è 13.04 e sul sito di zone c'è un ottimo manuale
#ubuntu-it 2014-09-08
<Aleks_> buongionno
<mauro46> ciao, ho installato ubuntu server su una workstation dell e purtroppo la mia rete fa ad intermittenza, qualcuno sa aiutarmi?
<mauro46> c'è qualcuno che ha usato ubuntu server?
<cristian_c> mauro46, è un problema di linea?
<mauro46> cristian_c, non è un problema di linea, ho altri server e funzionano benissimo
<cristian_c> mauro46, prova a controllare il registro di sistema
<mauro46> qual'è il comando?
<cristian_c> non c'è un comando
<cristian_c> è un registro
<mauro46> dove devo andare per controllare il registro di sistema?
<cristian_c> mauro46, /var/log
<mauro46> quale file devo vedere?
<cristian_c> mauro46, syslog il più completo
<mauro46> crisitna_c, ad un certo punto dice eth1 NIC down
<cristian_c> mauro46, scheda di rete?
<mauro46> si
<cristian_c> mauro46, lshw -C network
<mauro46> però adesso sta andando bene
<cristian_c> lol
<mauro46> fa a tratti
<mauro46> il problema è che da venerdì l'ha fatto molte volte
<mauro46> e dato che ho altri server non posso avere questi problemi
<mauro46> cosa devo vedere con quel comando?
<cristian_c> la scheda di rete
<mauro46> cosa ti devo dire di quel comando?
<cristian_c> mauro46, intanto postalo su pastebin
<cristian_c> lol
<mauro46> cristian_c, come faccio ad inviarti una foto?
<krabador> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://postimage.org/?lang=italian | https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<glpiana> ola
<Mauro_> Buongiorno La mia stampante Hp-Deskjet-3050-J610-series collegata in wi fi non stampa si è svegliata male :(
<cristian_c> Mauro_, da quando?
<Mauro_> Da stamani un paio di giorni fa insieme a <enzotib> abbiamo tolto dei kernel che non servivano sarà per quello?
<cristian_c> Mauro_, non credo
<cristian_c> Mauro_, erano vecchi kernel?
<Mauro_> Sono neofita ho conosciuto linux con Lubuntu 14.04
<cristian_c> Mauro_, perché hai disinstallato i kernel?
<Mauro_> Perchè appesantivano l'hd ho dato 30 gb a Lubuntu e in pochi mesi mi erano rimasti 10 gb liberi
<cristian_c> mmmm
<cristian_c> Mauro_, fino a oggi la stampante funzionava?
<Mauro_> Fino a 2 giorni fa si ho controllato la coda di stampa
<cristian_c> Mauro_, digita in  un terminale: uname -a
<cristian_c> Mauro_, tramite usb funza?
<Mauro_> Non ho provato ha sempre funzionato bene in wi fi magari non proprio velocissima ma insomma :)
<cristian_c> Mauro_, prova
<Mauro_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8288843/
<andres_> ragazzi buongiorno, se su un hd formattato installo win versione prova di 90 gg per istallare kubuntu come unico so, pensate che quando finira' il periodo di prova potro' avere problemi con kubuntu?
<Mauro_> <cristian> la stampante ha "partorito" il print test page di Ubuntu con il cavo usb attaccato ma è sempre accesa anche la spia wi-fi...
<cristian_c> Mauro_, quindi ha stampato via usb?
<Mauro_> Si
<cristian_c> andres_, quale win?
<cristian_c> Mauro_, ok
<andres_> cristian il seven
<cristian_c> quindi il problema è unicamente sul wifi
<Mauro_> Pare di si col server credo
<cristian_c> andres_, eh, ma che succede dopo 90 gg a win?
<cristian_c> Mauro_, server?
<andres_> dovrebbe spegnersi ogni ora, ma io vorrei durente l'istallazione di kubuntu toglierlo
<cristian_c> Mauro_, apri un terminale
<Mauro_> Mi dice connessa a "Localhost"
<cristian_c> andres_, ogni ora? O.o
<andres_> e si e' win :)
<cristian_c> Mauro_, digita: lsusb
<cristian_c> Mauro_, risultato su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Mauro_> Ok
<cristian_c> andres_, mi è nuova questa
<cristian_c> andres_, beh, teoricamente penso che dal grub potrai continuare ad accedere a kubuntu trnaquillamente
<cristian_c> *tranquillamente
<andres_> si e' una possibilita' che da la microsoft direttamente dal suo sito
<andres_> ovviamente non poco interessata :)
<Mauro_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8288913/
<cristian_c> andres_, ovviamente, gli SO installati su partizioni separate
<andres_> lo credo anche io ma qui siete molto piu preparati di me
<andres_> si si cristian
<andres_> grazie
<cristian_c> Mauro_, ha un piccolo display sulla sinistra
<cristian_c> andres_, gli unici problemi li puoi avere quando tocchi le partizioni
<cristian_c> direttamente o indirettamente
<cristian_c> Mauro_, hai installato hplip-gui?
<Mauro_> <cristian> adesso sembra che funzioni sto stampando i fogli che mi servivano ma se stacco il cavo usb?
<Mauro_> Si
<cristian_c> Mauro_, apri un terminale e digita: hp-info
<Mauro_> Hplip
<cristian_c> ?
<ExPBoy> lol
<ExPBoy> Mauro_, dovrebbe partire l'applicazione
<Mauro_> E venuta fuori una scheda http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8288967/
<Mauro_> Hp Device Manager - Device
<ExPBoy> urca
<cristian_c> uhm, che papello
<ExPBoy> eh
<ExPBoy> pare la divina commedia
<cristian_c> Mauro_, prova ad aprire lo sturmento grafico di hp
<cristian_c> <Mauro_> Hp Device Manager - Device
<Mauro_> E' aperto la scheda è sul pc
<cristian_c> Mauro_, posta qualche immagine
<Mauro_> Ci sono 4 schede (Model data static) (Status data dinamic) (Status history) (Hp-Deskjet-3050-J610-series) quale ti interessa?
<Mauro_> <cristian> posso scollegare la presa usb dalla stampante e dal pc?
<glpiana> Mauro_, il tuo hplip mostra un "hp device manager" ?
<glpiana> Mauro_, tipo questo intendo: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/download/file.php?id=91801&mode=view
<Mauro_> No il mio è diverso ha 4 schede
<glpiana> Mauro_, prendine la schermata per cortesia
<glpiana> !image | Mauro_
<ubot-it> Mauro_: Carica un'immagine su http://postimage.org/?lang=italian | https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Mauro_> http://s25.postimg.org/pmblro6xb/2014_09_08_120558_1366x768_scrot.png
<Luciph3r> se avessi la necessità di sapere a quale data si riferisce l'ultima formattazione ... oppure il primo utilizzo del pc a quale file dovrei fare riferimento ...
<Luciph3r> assoluto parlo ... la prima volta
<Luciph3r> ho guardato in /boot , ma anche li con gli aggiornamenti non è valida la cosa .
<glpiana> Mauro_, se clicchi sul menu "device"in testa, che voci appaiono?
<glpiana> Luciph3r, prova a vedere le date che escono con: ls -l /var/log/installer
<Luciph3r> glpiana: initial-status.gz ma anche altri file ... tutte per dire del 30 agosto
<Luciph3r> è quella ?
<Mauro_> <glpiana> adesso devo lasciare il pc eventualmente mi riconnetto più tardi
<glpiana> Luciph3r, pare che quella cartella venga toccata solo in installazione
<Luciph3r> ok glpiana grazie della dritta
<Umberto54> Salve. Ho un problema di installazione . Posso chiedere?
<glpiana> !chiedi | Umberto54
<ubot-it> Umberto54: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Umberto54> Ok. Ho installato xubuntu su un computer compaq presario SR2000. Sembra tutto ok ma aprendo delle applicazioni o comunque muovendomi, si blocca tutto ed appare una schermata con tante righe ondulate. La stessa cosa è successa con altre distro. Come posso fare? Grazier
<tumbler> Installa i driver proprietari della scheda video
<glpiana> Umberto54, sembrerebba un problema di scheda video. che scheda ha questo pc?
<Umberto54> come posso vedere coem è la scheda video?
<glpiana> Umberto54, in un terminale scrivi:  lspci | grep -i vga
<Umberto54> quindi lo faccio da dentro xubuntu.
<glpiana> Umberto54, sì. se ora sei su un altro sistema operativo sullo stesso pc però puoi guardare l'elenco delle periferiche da lì
<Umberto54> dopo di che cerco su internet i dirve per linux? deb?  se il problema fosse proprio che non riesco ad avviare firefox come posso caricarli ed inbstallarli da terminale?
<glpiana> Umberto54, no, se la tua scheda dispone di driver proprietari puoi andare nelle impostazioni ed aprire la sezione relativa a driver aggiuntivi e ti verrannno mostrati
<glpiana> se lì non appare nulla, niente da fare, a costo di mandare a balle il sistema
<Umberto54> quando dici impostazioni della scheda ti riferisci all'elenco periferiche di windows?
<glpiana> Umberto54, non ho parlato di impostazioni della scheda (mi riferivo alle impostazioni di sistema di xubuntu). ma sì, da windows guarda quell'elenco
<glpiana> Umberto54, se hai una ati recente o una nvidia è probabile che xubuntu ti proponga i driver proprietari
<Umberto54> ok. Ti ringrazio. Più tardi mi darò da fare. :-)   Sto scoprfendo linux e sono decisamente soddisfatto. Buona giornata.
<glpiana> altrettanto
<b00k3r> giorno
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<poilkjuh> Buongiorno, durante l'aggiornamento di ubuntu si è spento il computer (la batteria è ko e si è staccata la corrente), ora si accende ma rimane bloccato sul logo ubuntu senz
<poilkjuh> ho provato a caricare il sistema operativo da chiavetta usb ma non parte..consigli?
<jester-> poilkjuh: usa recovery mode
<jester-> poilkjuh: al menu abiliti il network e poi va in root
<jester-> poilkjuh: prendi nota della sequenza comandi
<jester-> poilkjuh: dpkg --configure -a
<jester-> poilkjuh: apt-get -f install
<jester-> poilkjuh: apt-get disrt-upgrade
<jester-> poilkjuh: apt-get dist-upgrade
<jester-> non disrt
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> raga
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> ho fatto un casino
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> ho sminchiato i repo
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> praticamente ho disinstallato chrome dando sudo apt-get --purge autoremove google-chrome-stable e mi ha tirato via dipendenze di libreoffic
<nico-tux> ed ora non ti si avvia il grub?
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> come no, si che si avvia
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> l'unica cosa che non si apre piu livbreoffice
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> allora ho provato a disintallare e reinstallare da terminale ma niente... mi da un errore
<nico-tux> che errore?
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> nico-tux, come faccio a dirtelo?
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> non me lo riporta sul temrinale
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> nico-tux, come posso dirtelo?
<Guest71604> Buongiorno
<Guest71604> Mi ricevete?
<AndChat-589056> chiedi
<Guest71604> Ho un portatile con installato sopra Xubuntu (vecchiotto) ma non mi riconosce l'interfaccia Wi-Fi integrata. Come posso fare?
<Guest71604> Ho un portatile con installato sopra Xubuntu (vecchiotto) ma non mi riconosce l'interfaccia Wi-Fi integrata. Come posso fare?
<krabador> Guest71604 che xubuntu?
<Guest71604> xubuntu 14.04
<krabador> Guest71604 apri terminale , sudo lshw -C network
<krabador> !pastebin |  Guest71604
<ubot-it> Guest71604: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Guest71604> Guest71604:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/8290841/
<Guest71604> Intanto sto aggiornando
<Guest71604> efe
<krabador> Gianluca, la scheda è una broadcomm, appena finito l'aggiornamento , manda software-properties-gtk , va nell'ultima tab a destra
<Gianluca35> Mi chiede di riavviare...1 minuto
<klau> Ciao, qualcuno sa dirmi se la apu amd a8-6500 e relativa gpu hd 6500d sono compatibili con ubuntu 14-04 lts ? Grazie in anticipo.
<Gianluca35> Ok me la trova (mi trova sia NVIDIA sia BCM4306).. e' indicato "Do not use the device"
<krabador> klau, scarica la iso , fa una pendrive, mandala in boot, e seleziona la voce "prova"
<krabador> Gianluca, ma è selezionabile ?
<Gianluca35> Lo cambio in "Using Sorgenti del driver Linux STA BroadCom 802.11 from bcmwl-kernel-source (proprietary)?
<Gianluca35> Si credo che se clicco l'altra voce lei..."parta"
<Gianluca35> ci provo?
<krabador> Gianluca35 quante voci hai per quella scheda?
<klau> Grazie krabador , ma io cercavo notizie prima di acquistare i componenti sopracitati per allestire un nuovo P.C
<Gianluca35> 2
<Gianluca35> Do not use e l'altra che ho indicato sopra
<poilkjuh> jester dopo il primo comando (dpkg --configure -a) mi dice "impossibile accedere all'area di stato di dpkg: file system in sola lettura"
<Gianluca35> Ora e' selezionata "Do not use the device"
<krabador> Gianluca35 OK , seleziona la voce
<krabador> fallo fare
<krabador> riavvia
<krabador> klau: la tua eventuale apu non ha problemi con 14.p
<motere> buona sera a tutti,  il problema che mi si presenta è che i video scaricati dallo smartphone (mp4) con totem si vedono rallentati e senza audio. Gli stessi con vlc invece si vede solo l'inizio mentre l'audio procede apparentemente in modo regolare.... devo installare qualche plug in?
<akis24> sera
<Gianluca35> krabador...mi ha permesso di fare "apply" ma poi mi ha dato un errore con tanto di erro report da mandare a Ubuntu (non potevo copiarlo) poi ho riavviato (l'opzione era rimasta selezionata)...ora dopo aver riavviato non solo non compare il wi-fi ma, soprattutto, dove ero prima con i driver addizionali non compare la scheda wi-fi...
<krabador> Gianluca35, sudo lshw -C network
<Gianluca35> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8291059/
<Gianluca35> Ecco il risultato
<kitokun> buongiorno
<Gianluca35> ?
<Gianluca35> ..
<kitokun> ce qualcuno che mi può aiutare?
<cybernova> !qualcuno | kitokun
<ubot-it> kitokun: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Gianluca35> cybernova...aspettavo una risposta per una scheda di rete wi-fi
<kitokun> allora ho preso ul pc dalla asus modello X551C senza sistema operativo e ho installato ubuntu 14.04 lst una volta installato ho notato che non va il wifi cosa devo fare?
<john____> ciao
<john____> ciao
<cybernova> kitokun, da terminale: sudo lshw -C network
<john____> volevo chiedere una cosa
<cybernova> !paste | kitokun
<ubot-it> kitokun: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<john____> solo una cosa :)
<cybernova> !chiedi | john____
<ubot-it> john____: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Gianluca35> ?
<john____> scusate l'ignoranza, ma sto installando per la prima volta ubuntu, una volta scaricato basta installarlo? o seguire procedure particolari?
<john____> Grazie
<akis24> Gianluca35:  dovresti aspettare rientri krabador  che è caduto
<Gianluca35> Ah ok...attendo allora (spero che torni)
<cybernova> john____, hai un pc con uefi o senza?
<john____> senza
<cybernova> john____, allora basta che segui questa guida
<cybernova> !installazione | john____
<ubot-it> john____: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<john____> ok grazie
<kitokun> come si usa http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/??
<akis24> !paste | kitokun
<ubot-it> kitokun: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<akis24> ti basta leggere il link kitokun
<kitokun> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8291276/
<kitokun> cosa devo fare ora per il wifi?
<maurizioc> Quando avvio o riavvio il portatile talvolta le porte USB non funzionano e quasi mai funziona il bluetooth.  Computer: Lenovo G510 Processor   4x Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-4200M CPU @ 2.50GHz Memory  8091MB (797MB used) Operating System    Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS Kernel  Linux 3.13.0-35-generic (x86_64) Compiled    #62-Ubuntu SMP Fri Aug 15 01:58:42 UTC 2014 C Library   Unknown Default C Compiler  GNU C Compiler version 4.8.2 (Ubuntu 4.8.
<cybernova> kitokun, da terminale: rfkill list all
<cybernova> !paste | kitokun
<ubot-it> kitokun: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<akis24> ! paste | maurizioc
<ubot-it> maurizioc: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<kitokun> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8291337/
<maurizioc> ecco il problema è descritto qui: http://chiedi.ubuntu-it.org/questions/26055/talvolta-le-porte-usb-e-il-bluetooth-non-funzionano
<cybernova> kitokun, che laptop è? marca?
<maurizioc> lenovo g510
<kitokun> asus modello X551CA
<akis24> maurizioc: hai provato se da disco live aveva lo stesso problema ?
<cybernova> kitokun, ho bisogno che tu dia altri comandi da terminale: lspci -nnk | grep -A2 0280
<cybernova> kitokun, sempre su ubuntu pastebin
<maurizioc> da disco live mentre installavo funzionava tutto, ma subito dopo l'installazione da questi problemi, un po funziona e un po no
<kitokun> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8291361/
<cybernova> kitokun, lsmod | grep -e ath9k -e asus
<kitokun> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8291373/
<cybernova> kitokun, quindi se premi la combinazione di pulsanti per attivare il wifi non funzia vero?
<kitokun> no
<kitokun> non lo riesco ne attivare dalle impostazioni e nel menu a tendina sulla barra non me lo fa proprio selezionare
<cybernova> kitokun, allora questo è un bug del driver asus e c'è un workaround che forse potrebbe far funzionare la wifi
<kitokun> e cosa devo fare?
<cybernova> kitokun, da terminale: echo "options asus_nb_wmi wapf=4" | sudo tee /etc/modprobe.d/asus_nb_wmi.conf
<cybernova> kitokun, una volta eseguito prova a riavviare e controlla se il wifi funzia
<kitokun> poi mi potreste dare una mano ad installare le librerie di root?
<cybernova> kitokun, le librerie di root?
<kitokun> si
<kitokun> RootCern
<cybernova> kitokun, essendo un'applicazione non presente nei repo ufficiali non diamo supporto alla sua installazione
<cybernova> kitokun, però c'è questa guida: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Programmazione/RootCern
<maurizioc> c'è qualcuno che può darmi una mano a risolvere il problema di funzionamento usb su Lenovo G510 per favore?
<krabador> maurizioc, chiedi
<kitokun_> cybernova grazie ora il wifi funziona
<maurizioc> il problema è descritto qui: http://chiedi.ubuntu-it.org/questions/26055/talvolta-le-porte-usb-e-il-bluetooth-non-funzionano
<cybernova> kitokun_, di nulla, vedi se questa guida funzia: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Programmazione/RootCern
<kitokun_> a ok ora provo vediamo se riesco
<kitokun_> non riesco
<krabador> kitokun_, che succede?
<krabador> hai errori?
<kitokun_> usando questo comando presente nella guida sudo apt-get install build-essential g++ g77 python2.5-dev libX11-dev libxext-dev libXpm-dev libgl1-mesa-dev libglu1-xorg-dev libmysqlclient15-dev libpng12-dev libjpeg62-dev fftw3-dev libxml2-dev libXft-dev libxcb-shape0-dev libpacklib1-dev
<krabador> kimal73, posta direttamente l'errore
<krabador> maurizioc, allora, hai ancora il supporto di installazione?
<maurizioc> si
<maurizioc> ho installato ubuntu 14.01.1
<kitokun_> ottengo questohttp://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8291521/
<kitokun_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8291521/
<krabador> maurizioc, allora, con che incidenza ti si presenta il problema da te descritto, dopo il caricamento del  sistema operativo installato?
<krabador> kimal73, ok
<krabador> kitokun_, hai 12.04?
<maurizioc> si dopo, ma non sempre, per esempio ieri lo riavviato una ventina di volte senza che si presentasse l'errore
<kitokun_> no 14.04
<krabador> maurizioc, quando ti si presenta, con che incidenza lo fa?
<maurizioc> in questo momento il pc è acceso e usb non va, da alimentazione ma non riconosce nulla
<krabador> maurizioc, per favore sudo lshw
<krabador> !pastebin | maurizioc
<ubot-it> maurizioc: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<maurizioc> lshw http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8291549/
<kitokun_> non riesco a installare le librerie di root
<kitokun_> come faccio a capire se le librerie root sono state installate correttamente?
<krabador> kitokun_, con il messaggio che hai avuto prima, il comando non ha fatto nulla
<krabador> kitokun_, con il passare delle versioni , o hanno tolto alcune di quelle librerie che non vengono trovate o sono state cambiate di nome
<kitokun_> ok ma se digito root nel terminale e parte il programma vuol dire che sono state installate le librerie?
<krabador> kitokun_, parte ?
<kitokun_> si
<krabador> kitokun_, sudo apt-get install build-essential git subversion dpkg-dev make g++ gcc binutils libx11-dev libxpm-dev libxft-dev libxext-dev
<kitokun_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8291659/ questo è quello che mi compare sul terminale
<krabador> !pastebin | kitokun_
<ubot-it> kitokun_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> maurizioc, quando hai preso questo pc?
<maurizioc> 4 mesi fa
<krabador> maurizioc, va a vedere se in bios hai una voce riguardante XHCI
<maurizioc> ok riavvio e guardo tanto in chat sono con un altro pc
<kitokun_> grazie di tutto a tutti
<maurizioc> la voce XHCI non esiste
<krabador> maurizioc, hai verificato?
<maurizioc> si nom la vedo
<krabador> maurizioc, che voci hai nella sezione delle periferiche integrate, a riguardo delle usb?
<maurizioc> usb legacy
<maurizioc> wireless lan
<maurizioc> sata controller mode
<maurizioc> graphic device
<krabador> maurizioc, è selezionata la voce legacy?
<maurizioc> usb legacy ho già provato a mettere enabled e disabled il risultato è lo stesso
<krabador> maurizioc, allora è un bug che affligge chipset della serie 8 di intel
<krabador> nella fattispecie Q87, Q85, H87, Z87, B85  - C222, C224, C226 - QM87, HM87 HM86
<maurizioc> io sull'hard disk ho installato anche windows 7 (che non vorrei usare) e che però con quello l'USB funziona
<maurizioc> il bug da anomalie solo su ubuntu o anche su windows?
<krabador> maurizioc, anche su win
<krabador> con incidenza diversa, ma c'è
<krabador> intel ha corretto con lo step C2 di questa serie di chipset, che non è stata disponibile prima del 21 luglio 2014
<maurizioc> e cosa faccio lo butto?
<krabador> maurizioc, allora, per il momento reinstalla
<krabador> e vedi che succede
<maurizioc> l'ho già reinstallato n volte, con la versione 12.04 non mi vede nessuna scheda di rete mentre con la 14.01 e 14.04.1 ho questi problemi.
<maurizioc> mi correggo 14.04 e 14.04.1
<krabador> maurizioc, in questo chipset, disabilitando alcune impostazioni energetiche da bios, si argina un po' il problema, ma nei notebook il bios è limitato
<krabador> maurizioc, mi posti per favore il modello preciso del notebook?
<maurizioc> no ma guarda che non è un problema legato alla sospensione, il problema si manifesta subito acceso, talvolta quando spengo e riavvio talune altre quando riavvio
<matteotv> buonasera!
<krabador> maurizioc, impostando  XHCI disabled, la cosa tende a rientrare
<krabador> è un'impostazione energetica
<krabador> maurizioc, quando si presenta il problema, devi spegnere , non riavviare
<maurizioc> si ma nel bios di sto lenovo la voce XHCI non c'è
<matteotv> volevo sapere che versione di linux mi consigliavate su un vecchio portatile con 390 mb di ram e un mobile sempron3100+
<krabador> maurizioc, infatti prima ti ho detto " disabilitando alcune impostazioni energetiche da bios, si argina un po' il problema, ma nei notebook il bios è limitato "
<matteotv> mi hanno consigliato lubuntu ma da quello che leggo non penso girera su questa vecchia macchina
<krabador> matteotv, elenca le caratteristiche
<maurizioc> la versione del lenovo è lenovo G510 Model Name 20238 p.n. 59404410
<krabador> matteotv, beh, puoi provare
<matteotv> amd sempron mobile 3100+ 390 gb di ram, 55 gb di hd mi servirebbe qualcosa per navigare in internet per lo più, grazie
<matteotv> mb di ram:)
<ciuino> come faccio a fare connetere il mio computer al server dove per ogni sottodominio si connette allo stesso ip ma con porte diverse, es: subdominio.dominio.com -> 192.168.0.x:443; subdominio2.dominio.com -> 192.168.0.z:444
<maurizioc> Grazie dell'aiuto. Buona serata
<cristian_c> ciuino, che devi fare, precisamente?
<ciuino> devo connettere il mio pc al server locale, dove scrivendo nel browser sottodomini diversi si connette allo stesso ip ma con porte diverse
<krabador> maurizioc, verifica se hai 3.07 questo biso
<cristian_c> ciuino, il senso dell'operazione?
<maurizioc> si l'ho installato prima di chiamare
<krabador> maurizioc, se è inferiore , va sul sito, scaricalo, e prova un upgrade del bios
<maurizioc> con questo va un po meglio ma il problema ogni tanto si presenta.
<ciuino> cristian_c: devo connettermi alle porte del server usando i sottodomini
<cristian_c> lol
<matteotv> nessuno ha qualche consiglio ragazzi? puppy linux che dite?
<cristian_c> ciuino, non ti fa connettere diversamente?
<maurizioc> Il bluetooth invece non funziona per niente
<ciuino> cristian_c: mi serve in questo modo
<maurizioc> sto portatile è una vera schifezza
<cristian_c> lol
<maurizioc> ho pure provato a sostituire la scheda wireless con una di un dell, il pc quando parte mi da il messaggio: scheda wireless non corretta spegnere e riavviare
<cristian_c> ciuino, è la prima volta che leggo di una richiesta del genere
<krabador> maurizioc, sei in garanzia, contatta direttamente il supporto lenovo
<ciuino> cristian_c: hai qualche idea su come fare?
<cristian_c> ciuino, non ho capito il problema
<maurizioc> ci provo, grazie
<ciuino> mi devo connettere sullo stesso ip
<matteotv> amd sempron mobile 3100+ 390 gb di ram, 55 gb di hd mi servirebbe qualcosa per navigare in internet per lo più, grazie
<cristian_c> matteotv, prova una lubuntu in live
<ciuino> dove per ogni porta corrisponde un sottodominio
<matteotv> a chi posso chiedere raga aiutatemiiii
<cristian_c> !ripeti | matteotv
<ubot-it> matteotv: non ripetere la tua domanda spesso, ogni N minuti. Non aumenterà le probabilità di ottenere una risposta ma provocherà solamente una reazione stizzita da parte degli altri utenti del canale. Se nessuno ti risponde riprova più tardi o utilizza le altre forme di supporto messe a dispozione dalla comunità.
<matteotv> ok grazie
<cristian_c> ciuino, credo tu stia ripetendo sempre la stessa cosa, ma non si capisce qual è lo scopo ultimo
<maurizioc> ora mi scollego che devo andare a lezione di inglese. Grazie mille. Ciao
<ciuino> questo utente ha fatto una domanda simile: http://askubuntu.com/questions/363691/localhost-port-aliased
<krabador> maurizioc, ciao
<cristian_c> ciuino, ora ci guardo
<cristian_c> ciuino, si parla degli alias
<cristian_c> non ho capito il nesso
<ciuino> cristian_c: il concetto è semplice, se conosci un altro modo per farlo o come fare
<cristian_c> come impostare degli alias a degli ip
<cristian_c> ?
<ciuino> delle porte
<ciuino> dello stesso ip
<cristian_c> ciuino, per non doverli digitare sempre?
<ciuino> mi servono degli alias associati alle porte
<cristian_c> ciuino, ah, per identificarle?
<ciuino> non penso che scrivi l'ip quando vai in un sito
<cristian_c> a volte lo scrivo
<cristian_c> comunque ho capito
<ciuino> menomale
<cristian_c> ?
<ciuino> consigli? soluzioni?
<cristian_c> ciuino, qualcosa ho trovato
<cristian_c> !chat | ciuino
<ubot-it> ciuino: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<ciuino> cristian_c: sarebbe?
<cristian_c> ciuino, ho trovato qualche link che potrebbe essere anche utile
<cristian_c> non qui però
<krabador> ciuino, semplicemente /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<ciuino> krabador: fatot
<ciuino> *fatto
<nino> come posso installare v4l2 su ubuntu 14-01 che lsmod | grep video et lsmod | grep v4l2 non me lo danno
<krabador> nino, sudo apt-get install libv4l-0
<nino> ti ringrazio
<jonky> salve sul forum ho trovato varie notizie su come disinstallare ubuntu 13.04 ma non ho capito un granchè.. ho una partizione con ubuntu e windows 7
<cristian_c> jonky, vuoi eliminare completamente ubuntu?
<cristian_c> o soltanto la 13.04?
<jonky> no vorrei eliminarlo definitivamente
<cristian_c> jonky, e lasciare win installato giusto?
<jonky> giusto
<nino> mi dice che già lo possiedo ma anche modprobe v4l2 mi diche che non lo trova , provo a eliminare ed reistallare
<cristian_c> jonky, dovresti avviare una live
<cristian_c> di ubuntu
<jonky> con il cd dal quale ho installato giusto?
<krabador> jonky, entri con un supporto di installazione di ubuntu in sessione live, carichi gparted, elimini partizione ubuntu, assegni lo spazio non utilizzato alla partizione win, con l'opzione "resize / move" , e ripristini l'mbr win
<krabador> !mbr | jonky
<ubot-it> jonky: Per  ripristinare MBR: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RipristinoMbrWindows
<jonky> grazie a tutti provo.. vi faro sapere
<krabador> jonky, non scomodarti
<nino> nino@nino-desktop:~$ lsmod | v4l2  Comando "v4l2" non trovato. Forse si intendeva:  Comando "qv4l2" dal pacchetto "qv4l2" (universe) v4l2: comando non trovato ?????
<nino> che posso fare
<zammy> beh prova lsmod | qv412
<nino> quello lo trova e mi dice che c'è
<krabador> nino, scusami, ma che devi fare di preciso?
<nino> nino@nino-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get install qv4l2 Lettura elenco dei pacchetti... Fatto Generazione albero delle dipendenze       Lettura informazioni sullo stato... Fatto qv4l2 è già alla versione più recente.
<nino> zoneminder non mi da il quadro dell monitor per settare le webcam
<nino> su ubuntu 14.04 non va su 13.10 tutto ok
<nino> ho istallato 2 ip cam (una è il mio telefonino) e 3 analogiche usb
<nino> ho provato fedora 20 stesso problema, ho provato Ubuntu server 11.10 ok
<zammy> !cheese
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'cheese'
<nino> vedo tutto
<nino> quando vado a settare la webcam non vedo il riquadro del video, (quando è settato male il riquadro è bianco, nero o colorato ma c'è, ora non lo vedo il resto appare
<zammy> sudo apt-get install cheese && cheese
<cristian_c> !info zoneminder
<ubot-it> zoneminder (source: zoneminder): Linux video camera security and surveillance solution. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.26.5-1ubuntu3 (trusty), package size 1162 kB, installed size 10417 kB
<cristian_c> nino, provato a domandare nel canale irc di zoneminder?
<zammy> ah ecco
<zammy> !info cheese
<ubot-it> cheese (source: cheese): tool to take pictures and videos from your webcam. In component main, is optional. Version 3.10.2-0ubuntu2 (trusty), package size 47 kB, installed size 397 kB
<nino> come si chiama per favore
<cristian_c> #zoneminder, suppongo
<cristian_c> essì
<krabador> nino, sudo apt-get v4l-conf v4l-tools
<nino> ciao grazie non sapevo che esistesse, ora samnetto per cercarlo, ok provo l'ultima
<zammy> si esiste il canale è quello
<cristian_c> nino, ma non vedi la webcam soltanto su zoneminder o su nessun programma per webcam?
<zammy> nino scrivi /join #zoneminder
<nino> ok
<jester2-> non tutte le web cam vanno
<cristian_c> nino, ma hai provato con cheese, come consigliato da zammy?
<cristian_c> lol
<Valgio63> Slve a tutti, piccolo problemino su Ubuntu 14.04 messo sul portatile: quando mi va in sospensione poi non funziona niente! Anche il mouse va poi si blocca, Consigli?
<zammy> eh si alle volte... quella funzione lì solo da problemi
<sbeghers> saluto tutti i presenti
<sbeghers> sto cercando di installare ubuntu 14.04 server su VMware, ma in fase di installazione non mi chiede la lingua e così ottendo il sistema in inglese
<sbeghers> è normale?
<zammy> mmmm mai provato personalmente
<sbeghers> lasciando stare VmWare... l'installazione normale del 14.04 server l'ha fatta qualcuno di voi?
<sbeghers> vi ha chiesto la lingua in fase di intallazione?
<sbeghers> nessuno sa aiutarmi?
<krabador> sbeghers, http://nixsos.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/07/live_cd_maverick1.png
<krabador> hai questo in avvio?
<sbeghers> krabador, no non ho quell'immagine all'avvio
<zammy> presumo che sia tutto nero e come una command line interface
<sbeghers> l'installazione server non mi da il desktop, ma solo shell... in fase di installazione vengono installati i pacchetti gnome dell'inglese, ma non mi chiede prima se voglio installare i pacchetti in italiano
<sbeghers> esatto zammy
<sbeghers> shell
<sbeghers> ho installato gnome (o quello che gli mancava) e all'avvio ho tutto in inglese
<zammy> e adesso giursto per curiosità da dove chatti?
<sbeghers> posso cambiare Region$Language in Italiano, ma le cartelle le lascia in inglese
<sbeghers> invece ho bisogno  di una intallazione nativa in italiano
<zammy> eh giusto
<sbeghers> chatto da Ubuntu it Q&A
<sbeghers> ho usato ubuntu senza problemi fino alla 11.04... adesso devo realizzare una macchina server con postgres e per questo devo partire da un ubuntu new generation, quindi ho scelto la 14.04
<sbeghers> ma nel frattempo deve essere cambiato qualcosa
<sbeghers> l'installazione la faccio su VmWare che non mi da differenze con una installazione fisica su macchina nuova
<sbeghers> booh
<zammy> ah ma sai cosa?
<sbeghers> dimmi
<zammy> forse vmware non è in italiano...
<sbeghers> vero, porca miseria.. è in inglese
<zammy> ubuntu server si è installato usando la lingua di sistema suggerita da vmware ma è una ipotesi la mia in quanto ti ho detto che non l'ho provato
<sbeghers> bel guaio
<sbeghers> zammy, non hai mai installato la versione server?
<zammy> no
<sbeghers> ok
<sbeghers> e la versione desktop immagino di si
<sbeghers> li chiede di scegliere la lingua in fase di installazione?
<zammy> si
<sbeghers> ok
<sbeghers> vedrò che succede con la versione Desktop, anche se non è il massimo per i miei scopi
<sbeghers> grazie dell'aiuto
<cristian_c> sbeghers, sei sicuro che dipenda da VMware?
<sbeghers> non sono sicuro, ma ho installato due volte pensando di essermi perso la selezione della lingua, ma così non è
<sbeghers> non me lo chiedo affatto
<sbeghers> e non ho trovato nulla in rete che possa aiutarmi nel passaggio completo della lingua
<sbeghers> una volta si poteva fare
<cristian_c> sbeghers, ok, ma potresti farlo nel post-installazione
<cristian_c> il cambio di lingua
<cristian_c> sbeghers, io l'ho fatto con debian, a causa di un bug nell'installer
<sbeghers> come hai fatto?
<sbeghers> ho trovato un post dove alla fine duplica le cartelle e quelle in inglese vanno tolte a manina... bella rottura
<zammy> rimuovere recursivamente si fa con rm-r /*
<zammy> niente rotture
<sbeghers> ok, ci lavoro su
<cristian_c> sbeghers, no, parlo della lingua italiana a livello di sistema
<cristian_c> sbeghers, parli di ubuntu server, giusto?
<sbeghers> si server 14.04
<cristian_c> !ubuntuitaliano
<ubot-it> Ubuntu Unity: https://help.ubuntu.com/13.10/ubuntu-help/session-language.html Altro: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/UbuntuItaliano - Elenco pacchetti: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/UbuntuItaliano#Ubuntu.2C_Xubuntu_e_Lubuntu_in_italiano
<cristian_c> sbeghers, i pacchetti, a parte quelli del de, sono installati?
<cristian_c> comunque, c'è un cmando
<cristian_c> mi pare locale
<sbeghers> il primolink non lo vedo... leggo gli altri
<zammy> buon prosieguo e notte
<sbeghers> i passaggi per cambiare post, li ho fatti, mi mancano i menù, devo però cambiare a manina le cartelle e non so cos'altro
<sbeghers> scusa... passaggi per cambiare Region&Language li ho fatti
<sbeghers> ma mi sembra strano che la 14.04 server non mi dia modo di evitare tutto sto casino.... non capisco la logica
<sbeghers> notte zammy
<cristian_c> sbeghers, io non ho mai cambiato nulla  a manina
<sbeghers> sei sicuramente più ferrato di me... infatti mi ritengo abbastanza ignorante in materia, ma ci provo
<cristian_c> sbeghers, guarda, non ho mai usato vmware, o meglio una sola volta
<cristian_c> sbeghers, cosa non è in italiano ancora?
<sbeghers> sto riavviando la macchina ora controllo
<sbeghers> MISTERO DELLA FEDE: ho controllato e adesso è tutto in italiano.... nell'ultimo riavvio i menù erano in inglese, non ho avviato da shell le installazioni dei pack per i menù..... non capisco ma mi fido
<krabador> sbeghers, hai eseguito gli aggiornamenti ad un primo riavvio ?
<sbeghers> si
<sbeghers> ho installato gnome e da lì ho visto che era tutto in inglese
<sbeghers> adesso è tutto in italiano o quasi italiano
<cristian_c> perfetto
<sbeghers> es: se uso gnome per esplorare le cartelle trovo: Scrivania
<sbeghers> da shell trovo Desktop
<sbeghers> ma va bene così... non mi servono quelle cartelle
<sbeghers> grazie del supporto
<cristian_c> sbeghers, beh, anch'io ho Desktop nel terminale
<cristian_c> uhm, no, Scrivania, allora è su un'altra installazione
<sbeghers> ma va bene uguale, almeno per me
<sbeghers> sto fritto, per oggi basta
<sbeghers> vi ringrazio tutti per il supporto.
<sbeghers> notte
<diougee> buona sera
<diougee> qualcuno che mi puo aiutare ?
<jester-> !qualcuno | diougee
<ubot-it> diougee: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<diougee> bene
<jester-> vista l'ora la vedo dura
<diougee> ho appena finito di installare ubuntu server
<diougee> il sistema si e avviato
<diougee> mi ha chiesto i dati log in e password
<diougee> e adesso mi trovo sul monitor solo "$ ed il cursore lampeggiante
<diougee> qualsiasi cosa inserisco, mi risponde con: commando non trovato
<jester-> diougee: il che è normale, server non ha grafica
<diougee> cosa va inserito ?
<jester-> cevi essere un po pratico
<jester-> devi*
<diougee> ovvero ?
<jester-> diougee: perchè un server?
<jester-> diougee: ovvero devi avere coglizione del sistema server
<jester-> cognizione*
<diougee> capisco
<jester-> a che to serve
<diougee> allora provo a rifare la procedura con ubuntu normale ?
<jester-> diougee: puo installare la grafica
<jester-> diougee: sei connesso a internet?
<diougee> si
<jester-> allora digita sudo apt-get installa ubuntu-desktop
<jester-> allora digita sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<jester-> senza la a
<jester-> quando ha finito sudo reboot
<diougee> command not found
<jester-> scrivi bene
<diougee> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<diougee> ?
<jester-> eh
<jester-> non pou dire command not found
<diougee> ho scritto esattamente come sopra con esito: command not found
<diougee> e se provo ad installare la grafica per server ?
<krabador> diougee, qual'è la grafica per server?
<jester-> diougee: scusa dove hai digitato
<jester-> se ripsonde not found in ubuntu o debian mica è normale
<diougee> dopo i segni "$ _
<jester-> diougee: sudo apt-get update
<diougee> scusa
<diougee> è partito
<diougee> sudo apt-get ubuntu-desktop
<jester-> senza install?
<jester-> pigli pel culo?
<diougee> no install l'ho messo ovviamente
<diougee> sta installando
<jester-> diougee: poi cosa ti aspetti da un server
<diougee> accedere da altri pc
<jester-> per?
<jester-> web posta database etc etc?
<diougee> esattamente
<diougee> ho altri pc per installare ubuntu
<diougee> grazie jester, sei un grande
<diougee> noooo... dopo tutta la procedura " sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop " spunta nuovamente "$_
<diougee> e adesso ?
<diougee> jester ci 6 ?
<enzo_> ciao, mi dite che differenza c'è nella distro della comunità?
<krabador> enzo_, è già in italiano
<enzo_> grande krabador
<enzo_> come stai?? tanto che non ci si sente
<enzo_> quindi solo la lingua?
<trustythar1404> si enzo_
<krabador> enzo_, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/CdItaliano#Personalizzazioni
<enzo_> ok grazie
<krabador> de nada
#ubuntu-it 2014-09-09
<diougee> ciao, qualcuno conosce la procedura di installazione ubunto server ?
<akis24> giorno
<glpiana> ola
<ont> ciao ho problemi diconnessione conil wifi, mi butta fuori e la connessione è lentissima, il mio coinquilino con un mac non ha questo probblema, si puo fare qualcosa?
<cybernova> ont, sudo lshw -C network
<cybernova> !paste | ont
<ubot-it> ont: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ont> ciao ho il wifi in panne mi butta fuori e va lentissimo, il mio coinquilino non ha lo stesso probblema, cosa posso fare?
<cybernova> <cybernova> ont, sudo lshw -C network
<cybernova> <cybernova> !paste | ont
<ont> ok
<cybernova> ont: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ont> cybernova  PCI (sysfs)
<ont> aspetta sorry
<cybernova> ont, su paste il risultato
<ont> si si grazie
<ont> cybernova, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8297553/
<ont> cybernova, visto?
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<cybernova> ont, si, è un problema del driver probabilmente
<ont_> cybernova, scusa ma mi sputa fuori ogni tanto
<cybernova> ont, è un bug già segnalato, il driver è in continuo sviluppo, quindi ti consiglio di aspettare le nuove versioni del kernel
<cybernova> ont_, dalla 3.14 potrebbe essere corretto il problema
<ont_> danke :)
<topoliqqo> ragazzi consiglio piccino piccino:  ho settato nemo come file-manager predefinito ma quando cerco di aprire la mia cartella dropbox dall'icona presente nella systray il file manager che viene avviato non è quello scelto da me ma il vechhio nautilus. C'è la possibilità di settare nemo come gestore predefinito anche della mia cartela dropbox avviata dalla systray??? grazie
<jester-> topoliqqo: dropbox usa una estensione nautilus
<jester-> che si chiama appunto nautilus dropbox
<topoliqqo> ok... non esiste un'estensione nemo-dropbox???
<topoliqqo> ad esempio...
<jester-> topoliqqo: fai una ricerca ma non credo
<topoliqqo> jester-: http://community.linuxmint.com/software/view/nemo-dropbox trovato
<jester-> bene
<topoliqqo> jester-: cosa vuol dire tutto ciò??? http://paste.ubuntu.com/8298052/
<oneUP> buongiorno ho un problema: mentre copio un file sul dispositivo android tramite usb mi esce il seguente errore: Errore libtmp:  Could not send object.
<jester-> topoliqqo: non apre la pagina
<jester-> !chat | oneUP
<ubot-it> oneUP: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<oneUP> sorry
<jester-> topoliqqo: hai gia qualcosa di simile installato e il pacco è fatto un po a casso
<topoliqqo> jester-: vero??? comunque sto seguendo questa guida e sono in attesa di vedere quello che succede http://www.lffl.org/2013/10/nemo-file-manager-ubuntu-linux-dipendenze-cinnamon.html
<jester-> topoliqqo: dpkg -i --force-overwrite /var/cache/apt/archives/nemo-dropbox_2.2.1_amd64.deb
<posta> Giorno a tutti. Ho un PC con 2 schede di rete. Una funziona, l'altra mi segnala non gestita. che devo guardare? :(
<topoliqqo> jester-: come faccio ad aggiungere una repo deb del tipo deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/banshee-team/ppa/ubuntu trusty main ????
<jester-> topoliqqo: dpkg -i --force-overwrite /var/cache/apt/archives/nemo-dropbox_2.2.1_amd64.deb
<jester-> lasasta i ppa
<topoliqqo> jester-: grazie ho risolto
<oliva> salve ragazzi ho un problema con la mia stampante epson......... non ce il driver per lo scanner mi sapete dire cosa posso fare?
<oliva> ????
<akis24> oliva: magari dirci il modello di stampante .. la versione di ubuntu  ecc
<oliva> ok scusate...... la stampante è la SX130 e ho ubuntu 14.04
<oliva> ????
<posta> Pegaso99
<diougee> salve, quale è la versione di ubuntu da installare in caso di cpu i686?
<Aleks_> ho l'errore "impossibile montare disco dvd-R vuoto, la partizione è già montata" quando immetto un dvd nel lettore del mio pc, help pls
<Gianluca36> Buongiorno ho una scheda wifi della Broadcom BCM4306 [14e4:4320] che non viene rilevata
<AryaStark97> Salve! Siccome ho problemi con il mio portatile, volevo resettare l'hard disk e installarci Ubuntu...posso usarlo come unico sistema operativo ?
<Gianluca36> Ho provato da "software e aggiornamenti" ad impostare un driver proprietario ma durante l'installazione da un errore su linux-image-3.13.0.35-generic 3.13.0-35.62
<Gianluca36> cosa posso fare?
<Gianluca36> ?
<glpiana> Gianluca36, mostraci l'errore anzitutto
<Gianluca36> E' un erroraccio del Kernel come faccio a mostrarvelo? (non posso copiarlo su pastebin)
<glpiana> !image | Gianluca36
<ubot-it> Gianluca36: Carica un'immagine su http://postimage.org/?lang=italian | https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Gianluca36> Eccola glpiana: http://postimg.org/image/a919jueb3/
<glpiana> Gianluca36, togli la spunta per non inviare la segnalazione e clicca su continua
<glpiana> Gianluca36, stavi eseguendo l'installazione dei driver o era già terminata la procedura?
<Gianluca36> stavo eseguendo l' installazione e questo errore e' venuto fuori durante l' installazione
<Gianluca36> fatto
<glpiana> Gianluca36, allora chiudi anche il gestore dei driver e apri un terminale
<glpiana> Gianluca36, nel terminale scrivi: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<glpiana> Gianluca36, se appare qualcosa a schermo, metti su pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | Gianluca36
<ubot-it> Gianluca36: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Gianluca36> lo chiudo e basta o vuoi che PRIMA digito " non usare il dispositivo" visto che l'installazione non e' andata a buon fine?
<glpiana> Gianluca36, chiudi, ci pensiamo dopo a quello
<glpiana> Gianluca36, fin che non riavvii non dovrebbe capitare nulla
<Gianluca36> A schermo non compare niente
<Gianluca36> cioe' il terminale rimane vuoto
<glpiana> Gianluca36, ti ha ridato il prompt?
<Gianluca36> Si
<Gianluca36> Io qualche ricerca l'ho fatta...se posso permettermi ti dico cosa ho scoperto
<glpiana> Gianluca36, i driver erano per una ati o per una nvidis?
<glpiana> *nvidia
<Gianluca36> erano per una sched wifi broadcom
<Gianluca36> integrata nel portatile
<glpiana> Gianluca36, ok, allora non succede nulla di grave neanche se riavii. ora, stavi mettendo gli sta o altro?
<Gianluca36> sta!?!?
<glpiana> Gianluca36, vabbè, dimmi che cdriver ti stava proponendo il gestore
<Gianluca36> L'ho riaperto ma la scheda di rete wi-fi non compare piu'
<glpiana> Gianluca36, in un terminale scrivi: lspci | grep -i broadcom               e incollami la riga che esce
<Gianluca36> Cmq a memoria era qualcosa tipo broadcom legacy
<Gianluca36> Mi sono permesso di fare anche una cosa in piu per darti maggiori informazioni: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8299000/
<calimero_82> ciao ragazzi, dopo tot minuti è comparso un messaggio di errore dovuto a /usr/sbin/samba   che vuol dire?
<glpiana> Gianluca36, scrivi nel terminale: lsmod | grep b43
<glpiana> calimero_82, che messaggio?
<calimero_82> errore di sistema
<glpiana> calimero_82, e i dettagli che dicono?
<calimero_82> causato da samba
<calimero_82> errore interno al sistema
<calimero_82> ho premuto dettagli e mi dava il percorso che hoscritto
<glpiana> calimero_82, eddai, l'errore ti è apparso in un afinestra?
<Gianluca36> torna il prompt
<glpiana> Gianluca36, metti su pastebin l'output di: lsmod
<calimero_82> si s'è aperta una finestra, ho visto dettagli ho dato ok e s è chiuso
<glpiana> calimero_82, aggiorna il sistema e vedi se l'errore si ripresenta
<calimero_82> con sudo update e upgrade giusto?
<glpiana> calimero_82, sì
<calimero_82> eh ma vorrei capire questo file samba che rigurada
<glpiana> calimero_82, mostrami su pastebin l'aoutput di update
<calimero_82> ok ora faccio prima update e te lo mostro
<glpiana> calimero_82, samba serve alla condivisione dei dischi in rete
<Gianluca36> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8299022/
<glpiana> Gianluca36, dpkg -l | grep bcmwl
<Gianluca36> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8299040/
<calimero_82> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8299034/ ecco glpiana
<glpiana> Gianluca36, calimero_82 , scusate, torno tra 10 minuti (recupero del cibo)
<calimero_82> certo ;)
<calimero_82> buon appetito
<Gianluca36> buon appetito glpiana a dopo!
<Gianluca36> calimero_82 intanto, se vuoi, chiacchieriamo tra di noi...
<calimero_82> ok certo?
<calimero_82> :)
<calimero_82> !
<Gianluca36> Da quanto usi Ubuntu?
<calimero_82> da un bel pò
<calimero_82> purtroppo ho na memoria di merda
<calimero_82> :D
<Gianluca36> Io da circa 3 settimane
<calimero_82> ah ti piace?
<Gianluca36> sono passato da windows 7 (sono un utente windows da 15 anni e sviluppo applicativi) a Ubuntu come sistema printipale
<Gianluca36> E' fenomenale.
<calimero_82> io uso lubuntu perchè non ho un pc potente
<Gianluca36> Ubuntu a casa...ma su questo portatle (Pentum IV che era in pensione ma che ho ritirato fuori) ci ho messo xubuntu
<Gianluca36> anche lui, da quanto ho capito, adatto ai pc poco potenti
<calimero_82> se provi lubuntu vola
<Gianluca36> E' molto piu' leggero?
<calimero_82> sisi
<calimero_82> usa lxde
<Gianluca36> E cavolo ma dovrei ripartire tutto d'accapo e in piu' avrei problemi nuovamente con la scheda wifi
<Gianluca36> anche xubuntu
<calimero_82> fai il live e vedi come vola
<Gianluca36> Non mi sono spiegato
<Gianluca36> anche Xubuntu usa lxde
<calimero_82> cmq so che lubuntu è la distro + leggera della famiglia ubu
<calimero_82> usa poca memoria
<Gianluca36> Provo a vedere la live
<calimero_82> io mi ci trovo benissimo
<Gianluca36> magari
<Gianluca36> che pc hai?
<calimero_82> eh questo  è di mio nonno un acer extensa 5620
<calimero_82> con lubu, il mio è invece un dual core 2gb ram e nvidia g210 con lubu sempre e puppylinux
<calimero_82> vado un attimo a pappare
<glpiana> Gianluca36, sudo apt-get purge bcmwl-kernel-source
<Gianluca36> Dice che liberera' circa 5 mega di spazio
<Gianluca36> procedo?
<glpiana> Gianluca36, sì
<Gianluca36> Ok fatto
<Gianluca36> e tornato al prompt
<glpiana> Gianluca36, ora, si tratta del pc da cui stai scrivedno ora?
<Gianluca36> Si'
<glpiana> Gianluca36, riapri il gestore die driver, e s e la scheda wifi appare, prendi una schermata
<Gianluca36> non compare
<Gianluca36> compare solo NVIDIA che mi guardo bene dall'aggiornare
<glpiana> Gianluca36, ok, chiudi e torna nel terminale. scrivi: sudo apt-get update
<Gianluca36> Scrive un mare di scritte e dopo...Lettura elenco dei pacchetti...FAtto
<glpiana> Gianluca36, sudo apt-get update
<glpiana> scusa
<glpiana> Gianluca36, sudo apt-get upgrade
<Gianluca36> Mi dice che ha installato linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic e non sono piu' richiesti cmq installa 0 aggiorna 0 e rimuove 0
<glpiana> Gianluca36, ok, ora riavvia e poi torna qui che vediamo di installare i driver corretti
<Gianluca36> ok
<Gianluca36> Intanto posso indicarti una cosa?
<Gianluca36> (se riavvio la perdo)...
<Gianluca36> Nelle mie ricerche personali ero arrivato qua: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2211923 che se noti hannoun problema proprio con il mio wi-fi (durante l'installazione ho dovuto dirgli di non aggiornare altrimenti si bloccava) danno una potenziale soluzione che pero' non sono in grado di seguire...giusto per tua informazione
<stopappandocalim> glpiana:  hai notato qualcosa di strano nel paste?
<glpiana> calimero_82, no, vai con l'upgrade
<calimero_82> fatto
<Gianluca36> Eccomi riavviato
<calimero_82> niente da aggiornare
<Gianluca36> (quando si da comando di riavvio si "blocca")
<Gianluca36> devo spegnerlo con il pulsante
<Gianluca36> pappa time....2 minuti e torno
<calimero_82> we mibofra  hai letto il pv?
<glpiana> !chat | calimero_82
<ubot-it> calimero_82: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<calimero_82> sorry glpiana
<mibofra> oi ciao
<calimero_82> scusami
<mibofra> calimero_82, no
<mibofra> ah siamo su #ubuntu-it, si calimero_82 glpiana ha ragione
<Gianluca36> glpiana sono tornato
<Gianluca36> scusami ma fabbisogni mangierecci avevano preso il soppravvento
<glpiana> Gianluca36, hai riavviato?
<Gianluca36> Si certo
<Gianluca36> TI segnalo che dopo il compando era rimasto 5 minuti in attesa di spegnersi...e siccome non si spegneva ho dovuto tenere premuto io il pulsante e poi riaccenderlo
<Gianluca36> non so se centra ma io te lo indico
<glpiana> Gianluca36, ok, due minuti e arrivo
<Gianluca36> perfetto sono qua a tua disposizione
<glpiana> Gianluca36, sudo apt-get install firmware-b43legacy-installer
<becher> ciao, ho un problema con una installazione di linux mint. posso chiedere anche qui? :-)
<glpiana> becher, no, qui c'è supporto solo ad ubuntu
<glpiana> !chat | becher
<ubot-it> becher: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Gianluca36> FAtto
<Gianluca36> FAtto
<Gianluca36> Fatto
<Gianluca36> (ops)
<becher> ok grazie, ciao.
<glpiana> Gianluca36, ok, puoi mettere su pastebin quello che è apparso a temrinale?
<AcidHouse> salve all'avvio mi da la seguente dicitura: attendere oppure premere s per omettere il mount
<glpiana> AcidHouse, problema col disco. è stato spento male il pc?
<AcidHouse> glpiana, no mi è uscito al riavvio degli aggiornamenti
<glpiana> AcidHouse, non penso possa essere legato agli aggiornamenti. hai una live a disposizione?
<AcidHouse> glpiana, si
<glpiana> AcidHouse, avvia dalla live e controlliamo il disco. prova a riavviare con ctrl+alt+canc
<Gianluca36> glpiana: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8299469/
<glpiana> Gianluca36, scrivi: lsmod | grep b43
<Gianluca36> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8299471/
<glpiana> Gianluca36, sudo iwlist scan
<Gianluca36> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8299484/
<glpiana> Gianluca36, sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<Gianluca36> wlan0: ERRORE leggendo i flag dell'interfaccia: Nessun device corrisponde
<glpiana> Gianluca36, ok, ha un interruttore fisico la scheda?
<Gianluca36> Mmmm
<Gianluca36> ho un tasto con il simbolino....l'ho pigiato ma non succede niente
<ExPBoy> Gianluca36, per caso l'hai usata con windows?
<Gianluca36> Si
<ExPBoy> funziona?
<Gianluca36> fino a 4 giorni fa questo computer aveva Windows XP installato e andava tranquillamente...ok con i problemi di WIndows e con un hdd con settori fallati...ma il wi fi andava...ho tolto il disco ne ho messo un'altro e ho installato xubuntu
<Gianluca36> E va tutto tranne il wi-fi...
<glpiana> Gianluca36, ora che hai premuto il tasto, apri un terminale e scrivi: dmesg | tail
<Gianluca36> Ok finora vi ho quasi seguito...qua proprio non capisco che significhi
<Gianluca36> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8299553/
<AcidHouse> glpiana,http://oi59.tinypic.com/2ic4a44.jpg
<glpiana> Gianluca36, premi ancora quell'interruttore e ridai lo stesso comando
<glpiana> AcidHouse, seleziona sda6 e fagli fare il check del disco
<Gianluca36> L'ho fatto altre tre volte...giusto per non sbagliare
<AcidHouse> glpiana,fatto
<Gianluca36> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8299579/
<glpiana> Gianluca36, ma è un tasto della tastiera del portatile o un interruttore quello che schiacci?
<glpiana> AcidHouse, errori?
<AcidHouse> glpiana, nessuno
<Gianluca36> Fisicamente e un tasto sul pc ma non fa parte della tastiera "qwerty" sta nella parte alta vicino al volume per intencerci
<glpiana> Gianluca36, non vedo reazioni quando lo premi. scrivi: sudo rmmod b43
<glpiana> AcidHouse, prova a riavviare e vedi se si blocca ancora
<calimero_82> su software e aggiornamenti deve rimanere sever italia? o posso mettere quello internazionale?
<calimero_82> inoltre devo aggiungere i partner di canonical o lascio così?
<glpiana> calimero_82, puoi mettere quello che vuoi, meglio, tra quelli italiani, garr
<glpiana> calimero_82, i partner solo se ti serve il software che contengono
<calimero_82> ma non mi era stato detto tempo fa di non aggiungere altri repository se no si può impallare?
<calimero_82> chiedo eh :D
<Gianluca36> ERROR: Module b43 not currently loaded
<calimero_82> cos'è garr glpiana ?
<glpiana> Gianluca36, lsmod | grep b43
<glpiana> calimero_82, uno dei server italiani
<Gianluca36> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8299745/
<glpiana> Gianluca36, giusto: sudo rmmod b43legacy
<Gianluca36> tornato al prompt
<glpiana> Gianluca36, sudo modprobe b43legacy            e poi dmesg | tail
<AcidHouse> glpiana,questo è ciò che esce all'avvio: http://oi58.tinypic.com/mt70nq.jpg
<glpiana> calimero_82, premi S e vedi che fa
<calimero_82> scusami glpiana  devo premere s da terminale?
<glpiana> calimero_82, scusa tu
<glpiana> AcidHouse, premi S e vedi che fa
<AcidHouse> glpiana,si riavvia normalmente, però ad ogni riavvio o questa fastidiosa schermata
<glpiana> AcidHouse, una volta avviato dammi l'output del comando: cat /etc/fstab
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> ragazzi
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> ho sminchiato i repo della distro
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> chi mi aiuta?
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> anzi i pacchetti piu che i repo
<AcidHouse> glpiana,http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8299812/
<glpiana> AlcoLeVecchiPens, spiega
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> glpiana, praticamente installai google chrome
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> poi lo rimossi dando sudo apt-get --purge autoremove google-chrome-stable
<glpiana> AcidHouse, sudo blkid
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> e mi si è portato via pure un po' di dipendenze di libreoffice... allora ho provato anche a reinstallare d capo libreoffice ma mi da un errore su libreoffice
<glpiana> AlcoLeVecchiPens, qualche pastebin per cortesia
<Gianluca36> glpiana...
<Gianluca36> strano..
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> glpiana, da terminale non me lo da dannazione
<AcidHouse> glpiana, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8299825/
<Gianluca36> allora con il primo comando che mi hai dato da mettere si e bloccato completamente il pc
<Gianluca36> tastiera e mouse non andavano piu
<Gianluca36> e le ventole giravano come forsennate
<Gianluca36> Al che ho dovuto spegnere e riaccendere da pulsante
<Gianluca36> e una volta tornato dentro il ei fi sta funzionando...
<Gianluca36> cioe mi rileva le reti..
<Gianluca36> non capisco
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> glpiana, come ti dico?
<glpiana> Gianluca36, boh :)
<glpiana> AlcoLeVecchiPens, sudo dpkg --configure -a
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> glpiana, dice the application can't be start update file e qualche altrsa cosa, non me lo fa copiare
<Gianluca36> :-)
<glpiana> AcidHouse, che editor di testo hai? gedit, leafpad o altro?
<glpiana> AlcoLeVecchiPens, ti ho detto di dare nel terminale: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> glpiana, l'ho dato
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> glpiana, non succede niente
<AcidHouse> glpiana, gedit
<glpiana> AlcoLeVecchiPens, sudo apt-get update           e metti su pastebin
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> glpiana,  ecco l'errore che ti dicevo The application cannot be started.
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> Failed to updatefile:///home/dario/.config/libreoffice/4/user/extensions/bundled/lastsynchronized
<glpiana> AcidHouse, gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> glpiana, il sudo apt-get update è tutto ok non da errori
<glpiana> AlcoLeVecchiPens, volgio vedere l'output
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> mo te lo mando
<AcidHouse> glpiana, ok , devo eliminare l'ultima stringa?
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> glpiana, intando hai visto l'errore che mi da? te l'ho scritto
<glpiana> AcidHouse, devi modificarla, al posto del numero che leggi lì devi mettere: 1b163538-b680-49bf-8520-205706f28fd8
<Gianluca36> Bon ci provo vediamo se va...
<Gianluca36> intanto grazie mille nel caso torno
<glpiana> AlcoLeVecchiPens, intanto cosa? vediamo sto output per cortesia
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> dannazione pessima connesione
<akis24> buon pomeriggio
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8299897/
<glpiana> AlcoLeVecchiPens, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> Lettura elenco dei pacchetti... Fatto
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> Generazione albero delle dipendenze
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> Lettura informazioni sullo stato... Fatto
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> Calcolo dell'aggiornamento... Eseguito
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> 0 aggiornati, 0 installati, 0 da rimuovere e 0 non aggiornati.
<AcidHouse> glpiana, ok provo a riavviare?
<glpiana> AcidHouse, sì
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> dannazione venni kickato per flood
<glpiana> !paste | AlcoLeVecchiPens la prossima volta
<ubot-it> AlcoLeVecchiPens la prossima volta: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> AlcoLeVecchiPens, sudo apt-get install --reinstall libreoffice
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> glpiana,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/8299907/
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> fatto
<glpiana> AlcoLeVecchiPens, vediamo
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> non va non si avvia
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> provo dandolo da terminale
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> non succede niente neanche da terminael
<glpiana> AlcoLeVecchiPens, forse non hai capito che voglio vedere l'output del comando che ti ho fatto dare
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> ah ok
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8299929/
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> pessima finaccia... non avrei dovuto installare chrome maledizione........
<AcidHouse_> glpiana, grazie quel problemi si è risolto ma ne è nato un'altro, al riavvio schermata nera e mi chiede la password
<glpiana> AlcoLeVecchiPens, apt-cache policy libreoffice
<Sad> salve a tutti!
<glpiana> AcidHouse_, per il login testuale?
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8299936/
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> sono stato gabbato da google.... pessimo google chrome.......... mi ha tirato via libreoffice
<glpiana> AlcoLeVecchiPens, non ha senso ciò che dici
<glpiana> AlcoLeVecchiPens, mv .config/libreoffice/ .config/libreoffice_old
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> glpiana, in che senso
<AcidHouse_> glpiana,si
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> fatto
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> ora provo ad aprire glpiana ?
<glpiana> AlcoLeVecchiPens, sì
<glpiana> AcidHouse_, fai il login e poi scrivi: sudo service lightdm start
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> ottimo glpiana ora si apre
<AcidHouse_> glpiana, ok grazie e gentilissimo come sempre, potrei capire in breve parole quello che era successo con la partizione
<calimero_82> ciao a tutti a stasera
<glpiana> AcidHouse_, dobbiamo caprilo insieme visto che da problemi
<glpiana> AcidHouse_, dammi l'output di: cat /etc/fstab    l'outut di: mount            e l'output di: sudo blkid
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> glpiana, grazie caro... mi hai aggiustato la distro
<glpiana> AlcoLeVecchiPens, non aveva niente. era solo la configurazione di libreoffice a balle
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> glpiana, ok,, quindi ora devo riconfigurarmelo tutto da capo o si può risistemare?
<glpiana> AlcoLeVecchiPens, è a posto
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> glpiana, ma non ho perso la configurazione vecchia'
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> ?
<glpiana> AlcoLeVecchiPens, e che configurazioni avrai mai in libreoffice?
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> glpiana, no vabbè niente di che infatti.. solo le preferenze su cosa salvava ecc ecc
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> glpiana, va bene ora me lo riconfiguro io grazie
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> glpiana,  avrei un altro problema che esula da questo, ti va di aiutarmi ancora?
<glpiana> AlcoLeVecchiPens, son qui apposta
<AcidHouse_> glpiana, cat /etc/fstab : http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8299979/  , mount: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8299987/ , sudo blkid: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8300003/
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> glpiana, grazie.. allora ho visot che chromium è molto piu veloce di firefox sul mio pc, ma di parecchio.... però noto che non ha il flash quindi i contenuti in flash non li vedo
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> glpiana, se installassi flash risulterebbe lento poi come firefox?
<glpiana> AcidHouse_, scrivi: free
<glpiana> AlcoLeVecchiPens, no
<AcidHouse_> glpiana,http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8300022/
<glpiana> AcidHouse_, sudo dpkg --configure -a
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> glpiana, ok ma come si installa?
<glpiana> AlcoLeVecchiPens, sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> glpiana, una curiosità, ma il file di prima di libreofffice l'abbiamo rimosso o modficato?
<glpiana> AlcoLeVecchiPens, rinominato
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> glpiana, ma è normale che però su firefox funziona il flash
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> glpiana, allora cancelliamolo proprio va
<glpiana> AlcoLeVecchiPens, rm -r  .config/libreoffice_old
<AcidHouse_> glpiana, mi chiede un'altro comando
<glpiana> AcidHouse_, cosa ti chiede?
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> glpiana, dice che ho gia il flash
<glpiana> AlcoLeVecchiPens, ok
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> glpiana, perché se  apro il sito dello speedtest o altri dice che non ho flash
<AcidHouse_> glpiana, scusa non succede nulla
<glpiana> AlcoLeVecchiPens, nel terminale: cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep sse2
<glpiana> AcidHouse_, hai detto che ti ha chiesto un altro comando
<AcidHouse_> glpiana, no ho sbagliato scusami
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> glpiana,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/8300084/
<glpiana> AcidHouse_, quindi non era apparso nulla?
<AcidHouse_> glpiana, nono
<glpiana> AcidHouse_, prova a riavviare e vediamo se ancora si ferma
<glpiana> AlcoLeVecchiPens, nel temrinale: dpkg -l | egrep 'ndis|swf|gnash|flash|nsplugin'
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> glpiana,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/8300108/
<glpiana> AlcoLeVecchiPens, http://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/ clicca qui
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> connessione infima
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> glpiana, ok che devo fare ora?
<jester-> ma cromo non ha il flasscccc incorporato?
<glpiana> AlcoLeVecchiPens, hai aperto quella pagina?
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> sì
<glpiana> AlcoLeVecchiPens, sotto version info cosa leggi?
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> glpiana, intendi nella tabella?
<glpiana> AlcoLeVecchiPens, c'è un riquadrino con scritto version?
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> glpiana, chrome dice questo Chrome (Pepper-based Flash Player)	15.0.0.152
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> ma no
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> ma mi sa che non ho capito
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> quella è una tabella generale
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> puoi drimi dove devo vedere?
<glpiana> !image | AlcoLeVecchiPens fa vedere, guardo io
<ubot-it> AlcoLeVecchiPens fa vedere, guardo io: Carica un'immagine su http://postimage.org/?lang=italian | https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> glpiana, http://s30.postimg.org/87zdgxcoh/glpiana.png
<glpiana> AlcoLeVecchiPens, su firefox va?
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> vediamo
<AcidHouse> glpiana, niente all'avvio continua a darmi il login prompt dei comandi
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> glpiana, con freifox dice così You have version 11,2,202,400 installed
<glpiana> AlcoLeVecchiPens, oki, allora è giusto
<glpiana> AlcoLeVecchiPens, perchè non vada con chromium non lo so
<glpiana> AcidHouse, a me sa di servizio che non aprte all'avvio
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> glpiana, strano eh... che si può fare?
<glpiana> AcidHouse, nel terminale: sudo update-rc.d lightdm defaults
<AcidHouse> glpiana,http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8300207/
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> glpiana, sta cosa è strana........
<krabador> AlcoLeVecchiPens per chromium va installato pepperflash
<glpiana> AcidHouse, prova a riavviare
<krabador> AlcoLeVecchiPens sudo apt-get install pepperflashplugin-nonfree
<krabador> AlcoLeVecchiPens sudo update-pepperflashplugin-nonfree --install
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> krabador, grazie ora provo
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> krabador, potrebbe appesantire il browser?
<krabador> flash è pesante
<krabador> in tutte le piattaforme
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> azz
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> perché ssto chrome andava come una spada
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> *chromium scusa
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> a differenza di firefox
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> non vorrei ritrovarmelo che si piantacome firefoxz
<krabador> se l'hai usato senza flash , è ovvio
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> capito
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> beh però a parte qualche sito funzionava tutto
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> facebook, youtube, i blog, tutto
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> krabador, i comandi anadavano dati tutti e due prima uno e poi l'altro?
<krabador> puoi installare un flashblock , per evitare che partano i componenti flash di troppo , dei siti
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> krabador, ok grazie
<krabador> e un adblock
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> come si chiama?
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> adblocck gia ce l'ho
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> ho dato entrambi i comandi
<krabador> allora cerca flashblock tra i componenti aggiuntivi
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> mi dice sepre che non c'è flash
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> devo riavviareil browser?
<krabador> ovvio
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> ok ora faccio
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> si beh ora funziona grazie
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> ora voglio vedere se la veelocità è la stessa o come firefox
<pollicino> ragazzi come mai tutto ciò??? http://paste.ubuntu.com/8300261/
<jester-> se sulla 500 carichi una da un quintale logico che rallenti
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> ma forse è sdempre piu veloce di firefox
<jester-> pollicino: sudo apt-get -f install
<jester-> se non trova le dipendenze toglilo
<jester-> AlcoLeVecchiPens: è solo una impressione
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> jester-, cosa?
<jester-> ma circa uguale, sia ad aprire che a navigare
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> jester-, no, su facebook se vado ad aprire i messaggi con firefox ci sto bene 2 minuti prima che si aprono.. con chromium lo fa all'instante... provato varie volte in vari mesi e è smepre così
<pollicino> jester-: in questo modo mi sta disintallando il pacchetto che avevo installato
<jester-> pollicino: lo toglie perchè nei repo non ci sono le dipendenze necessarie e non era instalalto
<jester-> installato
<pollicino> e come posso fare per poterlo installare???
<pollicino> c'è una maniera di poter cercare di sviare i conflitti che si creano jester- ?
<jester-> pollicino: avere le dipendenze
<krabador> pollicino , hai mandato sudo apt-get -f install ?
<krabador> pollicino, quello stesso plugin ce l'hai già e si irrita , non ti va bene quello che è presente?
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> krabador, sto provando sto flashblcok, ma quindi una volta installato è come se avessi il flash completamente disabilitato, ma posso abilitarlo all'occorrenza?
<krabador> si, clicchi su un oggetto flash , e lui te lo visualizza
<cristian_c> click to play
<krabador> il che alleggerisce molti
<pollicino> si krabador
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> ok e se non ci clicco è come se non avessi per niente flash? quindi navigazione piu veloce?
<pollicino> ho dato install -f
<pollicino> e il pacchetto è stato disinstallato dal sistema, ma io vorrei trovare l'opzione lyrics selzionabile dal programma banshee, senza che questa operazione fosse in conflitto con gli altri pacchetti di banshee installati, questo è tutto!!!!
<krabador> pollicino  vuoi installare banshee-extension-lyrics_2.4.0-2ubuntu1_all.deb , che va in conflitto con banshee-extension-lyrics (<< 2.4.0-3~) , già presente
<krabador> non è che puoi mettere a pressione quello che ti viene in mente
<AcidHouse> ragazzi un casino sia vvia ubuntu arriva alla schermata di login e diventa tutto nero
<krabador> pollocino , sudo apt-get remove --purge banshee-extension-lyrics
<krabador> pollicino, mandi poi sudo dpkg -i banshee-extension-lyrics_2.4.0-2ubuntu1_all.deb
<krabador> sudo apt-get -yf installato
<krabador> *install
<cristian_c> AcidHouse, dopo aver fatto il login?
<AcidHouse> cristian_c, mi appare la schermata di login ma non mi da il tempo di loggarmi che diventa tutto nero
<cristian_c> AcidHouse, da sempre?
<pollicino> krabador: non ho capito il perchè do questi processi... o_O
<FRANKO> salve ho un vecchio pc intel celleron con 256 mega di ram e vorrei sapere se mi conviene installare xubuntu oppure lubuntu o kubuntu grazie
<AcidHouse> cristian_c, no e successo adesso stavamo rislovendo un problema con glpiana mi ha dato un comando ho riavviato ed [ successo questo, ma credo sia legato a gnome
<enzotib> FRANKO, li sa che manco lubuntu è adatto
<enzotib> mi sa*
<cristian_c> AcidHouse, che era successo prima?
<cristian_c> risolvendo cosa?
<enzotib> FRANKO, 256MB sono veramente pochi
<cristian_c> quale comando?
<FRANKO> è una vecchia ram ddr 400
<FRANKO> purtroppo non riesco a trovarne altre
<FRANKO> lo vorrei tenerci giusto per navigare in internet
<FRANKO> ascoltare musica
<krabador> pollicino , cosa non è chiaro di  "pollicino  vuoi installare banshee-extension-lyrics_2.4.0-2ubuntu1_all.deb , che va in conflitto con banshee-extension-lyrics (<< 2.4.0-3~) , già presente" ?
<FRANKO> al massimo vedere qualche video
<FRANKO> nulla di piu
<enzotib> !enter | FRANKO
<ubot-it> FRANKO: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<enzotib> FRANKO, ti consiglio di cercare qualche altra distro, tipo PuppyLinux
<FRANKO> xubuntu non andrebbe bene ??
<pollicino> come è già presente banshee-extension-lyrics???
<pollicino> non me ne ero accort!!!!!
<krabador> FRANKO , procurati altri almeno 512 MB RAM , e vai di lubuntu
<krabador> pollicino , leggi il pastebin che tu stesso hai mandato
<krabador> pollicino, e rileggi poi le istruzioni che ti sono state date
<pollicino> scusami....
<AcidHouse> cristian_c, mi usciva il login sul promt all avvio
<krabador> FRANKO, almeno altri 512
<FRANKO> magari ahahah sono mesi che le cerco cmq puppy mi sembra ancora piu leggero da quel che leggo sul sito
<krabador> FRANKO, diciamo che cerchi nei posti sbagliati
<krabador> se non la trovi da mesi
<cristian_c> AcidHouse, non appariva la schermata d'accesso?
<krabador> FRANKO , 512mb 16€
<AcidHouse> cristian_c, all-avvio mi usciva cosi http://linuxhomeserverguide.com/images/OSInstall/UbuntuLogin.png   e poi mi andava sulla schermata grafica con il login normale adesso il login sulla schermata grafica non esce perch[ mi diventa tutto nero
<FRANKO> enzo qui mi dicie slack puppy o lucid
<FRANKO> quale mi conviene ??
<krabador> FRANKO, chiedilo al loro staff
<cristian_c> AcidHouse, e il problema precedente quando ha iniziato a verificarsi?
<krabador> FRANKO, /join #puppylinux
<AcidHouse> cristian_c, sono sicuro che e gnome panel il problema ora mi chiedo posso reinstallarlo da recovery
<FRANKO> grazie
<cristian_c> AcidHouse, mi pare che gnome 2 non ci sia più
<cristian_c> AcidHouse, di quale gnome parli?
<AcidHouse> cristian_c, l interfaccia originale di ubuntu 14.04
<cristian_c> AcidHouse, unity?
<AcidHouse> cristian_c, ti spiego non so xke ma si stava installando gnome panel per trovare un errore , poi e stato rimosso gnome senza panel e al riavvio e successo sto casino
<AcidHouse> cristian_c, quindi credo si sia sostituito unity con gnome , spero di non aver detto na cazzata
<AcidHouse> cristian_c, in poche parole non ho acesso al desktop
<cristian_c> AcidHouse, perché hai fatto una cosa del genere?
<AcidHouse> cristian_c, mi rendo conto , e possibile ripristinare unity da recovery
<cristian_c> AcidHouse, bisogna capire esattamente cos'hai fatto
<cristian_c> anche se mi sfugge il motivo che ti ha portato a farlo
<AcidHouse> cristian_c, autoremove gnome
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> AcidHouse, reinstallalo
<AcidHouse> cristian_c, da dove, adesso sono in live
<cristian_c> AcidHouse, da modalità di ripristino
<AcidHouse> cristian_c, provo ti faccio sapere
<AcidHouse> cristian_c, ho risolto dando da live, unity --reset
<cristian_c> AcidHouse, ah, perfetto
<cristian_c> AcidHouse, come ti è venuta quest'idea?
<xelbe> scusate, ho installato lubuntu 14.04 e ho un problema: spengo il pc e questo subito dopo si riavvia
<krabador> xelbe, puoi elencare l'hardware del PC?
<xelbe> .... scusa.... comando?
<krabador> xelbe, sudo lshw
<krabador> !pastebin | xelbe
<ubot-it> xelbe: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<xelbe> ... arrivo
<xelbe> http://pastebin.com/w3i3NHDQ
<Guest80012> Ciao a tutti, qualcuno saprebbe spiegarmi perchè non riesco a far funzionare pokerstars? Seguo tutte le indicazioni con wine, eppure non riesco a connettermi al server...
<cristian_c> !info pokerstars
<ubot-it> Package pokerstars does not exist in trusty
<cristian_c> Guest80012, cos'è pokerstars?
<Guest80012> Il sito online di poker più famoso al mondo. Non esiste versione linux, ma dicono che basta scaricare wine ed installarlo. Eppure non è così.
<cristian_c> Guest80012, sito o applicazione?
<Guest80012> sito dal quale scarichi .exe
<cristian_c> Guest80012, sostanzialmente, gli .exe sono eseguibili per windows
<cristian_c> compilati su quella piattaforma
<Guest80012> si
<cristian_c> quindi non compatibili con linux
<Guest80012> e wine è un programma linux che serve proprio a permetterti di usarli
<cristian_c> Guest80012, quindi dipende necessariamente dalla compatibilità di wine con le varie applicazioni per winz
<cristian_c> Guest80012, in pratica, fa credere al programma che è su winz
<cristian_c> Guest80012, non sempre funziona e non sempre bene
<Guest80012> Quindi che altre soluzioni ho, a parte installare di nuovo quella porcheria di win?
<cristian_c> Guest80012, scusa, mi pare evidente che i programmi per win girino meglio su win
<cristian_c> non direi porcheria
<cristian_c> Guest80012, puoi provare con wine, ma è una cosa che non dipende da ubuntu
<cristian_c> Guest80012, cerca nel database di wine il tuo programma
<Guest80012> porcheria windows, specifico. Naturalmente è un'opinione personale
<Guest80012> dove sta il database di wine?
<cristian_c> !wine
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/Wine
<cristian_c> https://appdb.winehq.org/
<cristian_c> il secondo
<Guest80012> Grazie. Continuerò a provare finchè non mi cadono i testicoli per terra.
<cristian_c> Guest80012, hai cercato sul sito?
<Guest80012> Grazie ancora della disponibilità Christian
<cristian_c> Guest80012, guarda il grado di compatibilità dell'applicazione su quel sito, se c'è
<cristian_c> Guest80012, volendo: https://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=2029
<Guest80012> l'app è consentita, credo ch'io abbia una versione vecchia di wine
<Guest80012> provo a disinstallare tutto e scaricare l'ultima
<cristian_c> Guest80012, aspetta
<cristian_c> quale versione utilizzi?
<Guest80012> scaricata ieri dal centro software
<Guest80012> 1.4.1
<Guest80012> vecchissima
<cristian_c> Guest80012, su quale ubuntu?
<Guest80012> prima sul 13.10 ora su xubuntu, sempre 13.10
<cristian_c> !info wine
<ubot-it> wine (source: wine1.6): Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (meta-package). In component universe, is extra. Version 1:1.6.2-0ubuntu4 (trusty), package size 0 kB, installed size 21 kB
<cristian_c> Guest80012, installa playonlinux
<cristian_c> !info playonlinux
<ubot-it> playonlinux (source: playonlinux): front-end for Wine. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 4.2.2-1 (trusty), package size 1107 kB, installed size 4208 kB
<cristian_c> Guest80012, e aggiorna wine da playonlinux
<Guest80012> ho provato anche playonlinux, concretamente proprio per scaricare pokerstars
<Guest80012> crasha
<cristian_c> Guest80012, no
<cristian_c> sto parlando di un'altra cosa
<cristian_c> di come aggiornare wine da playonlinux
<cristian_c> Guest80012, che cosa crasha? E quando?
<Guest80012> il computer va in tilt, si blocca tutto, va via l'immagine e devo forzare lo spegnimento.
<Guest80012> ogni volta che provo ad installare un programma con playonlinux
<cristian_c> Guest80012, allora non mi hai seguito
<cristian_c> Guest80012, non sto parlando di installare programmi con playonlinux
<Guest80012> sto già aggiornando wine
<cristian_c> da playonlinux?
<Guest80012> manualmente
<cristian_c> Guest80012, cioè come?
<Guest80012> http://www.noobslab.com/2013/12/winehq-178-has-been-released-install-in.html
<Guest80012> seguendo le istruzioni, come sempre
<cristian_c> Guest80012, non è per niente una buona idea
<cristian_c> Guest80012, 1) i ppa andrebbero evitati, fanno casino
<cristian_c> 2) le guide online esterne a ubuntu andrebbero evitate, sopratutto non andrebbero linkate qui
<Guest80012> che ne so, hai chiesto, ho risposto.
<cristian_c> Guest80012, beh, l'invito vale ancora
<cristian_c> Guest80012, qui non si offre supporto ai ppa e alle guide esterne
<cristian_c> a ubuntu
<Guest80012> Ok.
<cybernova> tra l'altro la 13.10 è fuori supporto
<Guest80012> Grazie
<cristian_c> !rilasci
<ubot-it> Scalette di rilascio: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Rilasci | Cicli di vita delle versioni: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/progetto/rilasci
<cristian_c> mmmmmm
<Guest80012> Vabbè, vado, la soluzione non sta qui. Saluti
<cristian_c> lol
<nino> mysql> nomeutente=nino11 password=nino11 GRANT ALL PRIVILEGES ON *.* TO 'nino11'@'localhost' IDENTIFIED BY 'nino11' WITH GRANT OPTION;
<nino> ERROR 1064 (42000): You have an error in your SQL syntax; check the manual that corresponds to your MySQL server version for the right syntax to use near 'nomeutente=nino11 password=nino11 GRANT ALL PRIVILEGES ON *.* TO 'nino11'@'local' at line 1
<nino> non mi accetta un utente syntax errore , lo sto compilando per zoneminder
<cristian_c> !dettagli | nino
<ubot-it> nino: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<nino> ubuntu 14.04 sto compilando mysql per zoneminder, di mysql non so niente, conosco db3 un po ma non serve a nulla, debbo fare un utente per farlo utilizzare da zoneminder
<nino> ho dato questi comandi (dal sito ubunto installazione zoneminder passo passo)
<nino> 'mysql> CREATE DATABASE dbzoneminder' at line 1 mysql> create database dbzoneminder;Query OK, 1 row affected (0.00 sec) mysql> nomeutente=nino11    -> password=nino11    -> GRANT ALL PRIVILEGES ON *.* TO 'danzoneminder'@'localhost' IDENTIFIED BY 'esempiopassword' WITH GRANT OPTION; ERROR 1064 (42000): You have an error in your SQL syntax; check the manual that corresponds to your MySQL server version for the right syntax to use
<nino> near
<carlodoro> ciao nino
<nino> ciao
<carlodoro> io farei un passo alla volta
<nino> non so se sono stato chiaro,
<carlodoro> 1) CREAZIONE database
<carlodoro> 2) creazione utente con tutti i permessi solo per il database
<nino> quello l'ho fatto nome dbzoneminder tutto ok
<nino> nomeutente=....    ok
<nino> password=      ok
<carlodoro> allora è la creazione dell'utente ?
<carlodoro> il problema?
<nino> l'utente è creato ma non riesco a dargli tutti i permessi col comando successivo GRANT ...
<carlodoro> ok. mi sembra di aver capito il problema
<nino> mysql> nomeutente=nino11 password=nino11 GRANT ALL PRIVILEGES ON *.* TO 'dbnzoneminder'@'localhost' IDENTIFIED BY 'esempiopassword' WITH GRANT OPTION;ERROR 1064 (42000): You have an error in your SQL syntax; check the manual that corresponds to your MySQL server version for the right syntax to use near
<nino> questo ultimo provato :   nomeutente=nino11 password=nino11 GRANT ALL PRIVILEGES ON *.* TO 'nino11'@'localhost' IDENTIFIED BY 'nino11' WITH GRANT OPTION;ERROR 1064 (42000): You have an error in your SQL syntax; check the manual that corresponds to your MySQL server version for the right syntax to use near 'nomeutente=nino11 password=nino11 GRANT ALL PRIVILEGES ON *.* TO 'nino11'@'loca
<carlodoro> io ho dato questa query
<carlodoro> funziona
<carlodoro> GRANT ALL ON nomedatabase.* TO utente@localhost IDENTIFIED BY '*******';
<nino> non so che dire
<nino> scrivimela che faccio copia e incolla
<carlodoro> GRANT ALL ON nomedatabase.* TO utente@localhost IDENTIFIED BY '*******';
<carlodoro> devi solo sostituire i campi
<nino> al posto dell'asterisco che debbo mettere
<carlodoro> al posto degli asterischi metti una password
<nino> debbo mettere la password gia l'ho fatto, ora riprovo
<carlodoro> alfanumerica
<nino> ok l'ho fatto e lo ripeto, un attimo
<carlodoro> ALL PRIVILEGES ON *.*   non è sicuro, solo all'utente root è consentito
<carlodoro> consiglio per ogni utente che crei fai gestire un 1 solo database
<nino> lo faccio da root, ?
<cristian_c> <nino> ho dato questi comandi (dal sito ubunto installazione zoneminder passo passo)
<cristian_c> nino, mi passi il link?
<carlodoro> solo root deve avere il diritto *.*
<nino> il link di cosa ? di ubuntu passo passo
<carlodoro> ogni utente    database.*
<ciroingiro> nino hai usato *.* invece che NomeDB.*
<nino> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=75&t=582389
<carlodoro> esempio. per wordpress, crei un utente wordpress che ha tutti i diritti solo sul database di nome wordpress
<nino> guarda verso la fine installazione e configurare mysql
<cristian_c> uhm, ok
<nino> sono entrato da root poi ho fatto utente nino11 ma i privilegi nulla
<carlodoro> solo root deve avere i privilegi *.*
<cristian_c> 4 ) Creare un utente MySQL con tutti i privilegi
<nino> allora provo da root
<cristian_c> o Creare un database mysql  ?
<Arkyos> Buonasera. Volevo chiedervi se qualcuno conosce un elenco di schede audio esterne compatibili con ubuntu 14.04. Io non sono riuscito a reperirlo... grazie
<nino> ok ora provo un attimo che vado in palla sono vecchietto
<cristian_c> Arkyos, per uso amatoriale e produttoivo a livello semi-professionale?
<cristian_c> nino, sì sì
<carlodoro> 'dbnzoneminder'@'localhost' si riferisce all'utente dbnzoneminder, NON a nino11
<carlodoro> ATTENZIONE
<Arkyos> mi servirebbe per connetterci una chitarra e usare quindi rakarrack
<Arkyos> purtroppo, sono ore che giro senza giungere a una soluzione
<cristian_c> Arkyos, su un portatile , quindi?
<Arkyos> esattamente, cristian_c
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> stante il fatto che quelle esterne non sono paragonabili a quelle interne in termini di qualità
<cristian_c> Arkyos, tu a quali avevi pensato?
<nino> grazie da root lo ha preso comunque l'utente nino11 ha tutti i privilegi ora ?
<Arkyos> a questa, ma non vorrei fosse un po' obsoleta http://www.roland.com/products/en/UA-25/
<carlodoro> vuoi fare diventare nino11 un utente come root con tutti i privilegi o solo sul singolo database ??
<nino> nino11 come utente root cosi non ho problemi
<carlodoro> allora la query esatta è:
<Arkyos> cristian_c: o, al limite, questa http://en.audiofanzine.com/external-audio-interface/lexicon/Alpha/medias/pictures/a.play,m.544157.html
<carlodoro> GRANT ALL ON *.* TO nino11@localhost IDENTIFIED BY '*******';
<Arkyos> Ma francamente non so come comportarmi non sapendo da dove pescare con esattezza i modelli compatibili
<carlodoro> al posto di ******* scegli una password
<cristian_c> UA-25?
<nino> ok ciao e grazie
<carlodoro> ciao nino
<nino> vi ringrazio
<Arkyos> cristian_c: esatto
<cristian_c> e Lexicon Alpha ?
<Arkyos> Però, ti ripeto, se avessi un elenco sceglierei meglio
<cristian_c> Arkyos, spostiamoci in -chat
<cristian_c> !chat | Arkyos
<ubot-it> Arkyos: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<bobotm> c'è qualcuno che usa libreoffice come front end misql?
<bobotm> mysql
<cristian_c> bobotm, in che senso?
<bobotm> sto sviluppando un db in mysql e uso libreoffice base come front end e ho un po di problemi con le query
<bobotm> che richiedono input da parte dell utente
<cristian_c> mi sfugge il. nesso tra libreoffice e mysql
<cristian_c> non sapevo neanche si potesse fare
<bobotm> ti connetti via odbc con un db mysql e gestisci il tutto come stessi usando il motore interno
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> ah, Base
<cristian_c> mi ero scordato libreoffice avesse anche un database nella suite XD
<bobotm> succede
<bobotm> ma c'è e funziona piuttosto bene
<bobotm> secondo me
<ciroingiro> wow base è cresciuto
<bobotm> cresciuto è una parola grossa... ma funziona
<bobotm> comunque ho un problema con le query con richiesta di input da parte dell' utente
<cristian_c> bobotm, quindi problemi con linguaggio mysql?
<bobotm> nu
<bobotm> ovvero: devo ricercare un campo che contiene un determinato valore e quindi uso nel criterio della ricerca la sintassi LIKE '%' || :input || '%'
<cristian_c> bobotm, la ricerca di Base?
<bobotm> che sul motore interno di Base funziona. si apre la maschera inserisci il valore e la query visualizza i campi che lo contengono
<bobotm> cristian_c si
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> bobotm, scusa la domanda, ma hai già controllato il manuale di Base?
<bobotm> si
<cristian_c> ok
<bobotm> sul motore interno di base funziona
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> bobotm, in pratica non accade niente?
<cristian_c> quando fai la ricerca nel db mysql
<bobotm> se faccio lo stesso collegato sul db mysql posso mettere qualsiasi valore che la query mostra comunque tutti i valori della tabella
<cristian_c> uhm, non ho capito
<cristian_c> bobotm, ah, quindi non filtra?
<bobotm> esatto
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> bobotm, puoi provare un semplice test
<cristian_c> bobotm, lancia libreoffice da terminale
<cristian_c> fai quello che devi fare e tieni un occhio anche sul terminale
<cristian_c> per vedere se a quel punto viene stampato qualche messaggio di errore
<bobotm> dici che sul terminale ce un minimo di debug?
<bobotm> perchè in effetti non so cosa cavolo viene passato a mysql
<bobotm> Base dovrebbe interpretare la query e passarla a mysql
<bobotm> nn mostra nulla
<ciroingiro> secondo me non interpreta al volo ogni parola chiave perchè ha interpretato già che è una query da inviare all'interfaccia di mysql, forse bisogna trovare la soluzione per chiedere e memorizzare la variabile e poi effettuare la query utilizzando comprendendo la variabile
<cristian_c> bobotm, ok
<bobotm> in effetti dovrebbe essere così
<bobotm> se eseguo la query in sql e comprendo la clausola LIKE %valore% funziona
<bobotm> ovviamente nn posso passare l' input utente
<ciroingiro> bobotm in base il comando per chiedere l'input utente da solo funziona? non puoi splittare la tua query in due comandi?
<bobotm> ho provato a fare una tabella con 2 soli campi: id, valore e nn funziona lo stesso
<bobotm> l' input lo chiede ma è come se nn lo mettessi
<ciroingiro> bobotm quindi il problema adesso sarebbe passare il valore di una variabile alla query giusto?
<bobotm> ciroingiro sarebbe di farglielo riconoscere
<bobotm> sembra si incarti con || :input ||
<radedo> ciao a tutti
<radedo> Ho scaricato la versione desktop di Lubuntu per PPC . Ho avviato regolarmente da cd, il processo è andato avanti ma senza che si presentasse la schermata di scelta fra l'installazione e la live di prova. Durante l'avvio una schermata azzurra, come al solito su ubuntu, a parte il nome LUBUNTU. Poi lo schermo va in modalità testo con il prompt di comando.  Come faccio ad avere la schermata grafica?
<radedo_> ciao
<cristian_c> bobotm, che tipo di sintassi è quella?
<radedo_> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<radedo_> Ho scaricato la versione desktop di Lubuntu per PPC . Ho avviato regolarmente da cd, il processo è andato avanti ma senza che si presentasse la schermata di scelta fra l'installazione e la live di prova. Durante l'avvio una schermata azzurra, come al solito su ubuntu, a parte il nome LUBUNTU. Poi lo schermo va in modalità testo con il prompt di comando.  Come faccio ad avere la schermata grafica?
<bobotm> cristian_c la sintassi :input la usi come criterio nel campo di una ricerca, % per sql è * e concateni il tutto con || quindi per cercare un valore che contiene ( inizio fine interno) l' input usi LIKE '%' || :input || '%'
<radedo_> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<cristian_c> bobotm, quindi è sintassi sql, più che altro?
<cristian_c> !ripeti | radedo_
<ubot-it> radedo_: non ripetere la tua domanda spesso, ogni N minuti. Non aumenterà le probabilità di ottenere una risposta ma provocherà solamente una reazione stizzita da parte degli altri utenti del canale. Se nessuno ti risponde riprova più tardi o utilizza le altre forme di supporto messe a dispozione dalla comunità.
<radedo_> ok
<cristian_c> radedo_, quali caratteristiche ha il mac?
<radedo_> un vecchio G3
<bobotm> cristian_c in verità nn ho capito perchè nn trovo documentazione sul dettaglio
<radedo_> le caratteristiche non le ricordo
<radedo_> esiste un comando dove posso vedere?
<bobotm> radedo_ dovrebbe essere un problema con il driver della scheda video, non ci sono modalità vesa o altro all' avvio?
<cristian_c> radedo_, hai masterizzato su cd?
<cristian_c> radedo_, la iso era integra?
<radedo_> si
<radedo_> mi esce il login da terminale
<cristian_c> bobotm, se è una query, forse devi utilizzare la sintassi mysql, visto che è una query su un db sql
<radedo_> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS iMac tty1
<cristian_c> radedo_, ma è la live, giusto?
<radedo_> alternate
<cristian_c> radedo_, allora non puoi provarlo
<cristian_c> puoi soltanto installarlo
<cristian_c> radedo_, ci vuole la desktop per la scelta
<radedo_> si voglio installarlo
<cristian_c> radedo_, ecco perché non hai l'opzione di prova
<cristian_c> in quanto hai scaricato l'alternate
<cristian_c> !alternate
<ubot-it> Il CD Alternate fornisce installazione testuale e supporta più hardware: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/12.04/release/. A partire da Quantal 12.10 il CD Alternate non è più supportato, per una installazione testuale ti consigliamo di usare la versione Server e poi installare il pacchetto ubuntu-desktop
<cristian_c> va beh, per lubuntu c'è ancora
<radedo_> adesso mi esce new realease14.04
<radedo_> quindi non posso fare niente?
<radedo_> posso installarla da terminale la server?
<bobotm> cristian_c la domanda è come integro la sintassi sql e inserisco un input utente?
<cristian_c> radedo_, sembra strano che chieda il login
<cristian_c> radedo_, hai provato con la iso desktop per ppc?
<cristian_c> bobotm, beh, potresti domandare in #mysql
<radedo_> avevo letto che per i vecchi powerpc era bene la alternate
<cristian_c> radedo_, la differenza tra alternate e desktop sta solo nell'installer
<cristian_c> per il resto è la stessa identica cosa
<cristian_c> una volta installata
<radedo_> serve qualcosa se faccio 'do-release-upgrade'?
<cristian_c> radedo_, scusa, ma hai installato o no?
<radedo_> si
<radedo_> Durante l'avvio una schermata azzurra, come al solito su ubuntu, a parte il nome LUBUNTU. Poi lo schermo va in modalità testo con il prompt di comando.  Come faccio ad avere la schermata grafica?
<ciroingiro> bobotm allora ho assimilato questo: per usare una variabile utente metti il nome variabile tra parentesi quadre [var] o preceduta da =: ma se usi la struttura sql allora userai le istruzioni native del database perdendo l'interattività con la grafica di base.
<ciroingiro> posto questo link: https://help.libreoffice.org/Common/Query_Design/it#Ricerche_di_parametri forse ti apre la mente.
<Turu> ciao a tutti :)
<Turu> sono qui davanti con un'installazione ubuntu 12.04 LTS c'è qualcuno che può darmi 1 mano con le partizioni?
<jester-> Turu: cioè?
<Turu> ho un ssd nuovo sul quale volevo installarlo
<Turu> però nn mi da nulla da scegliere di automatico
<Turu> devo fare le partizioni a mano, ho letto le guide ma da nessuna parte spiega di che dimensioni fare le partizioni
<Turu> nn si capisce la swap di quanto deve essere
<jester-> Turu: ci metti solo ubuntu?
<Turu> sono 256GB, ci volevo mettere una partizione per i files
<Turu> e una per ubutntu
<Turu> tipo 100GB anche per ubuntu e il resto files
<Turu> se ho capito bene devo mettere efi, root e swap. Per efi dice di farla 250mb e poi niente più
<jester-> Turu: ssd è fomattato o vergine
<Turu> era vergine l'ho formattato da win8
<Turu> con 2 ntfc 100gb 156gb circa
<Turu> *ntfs
<jester-> Turu: efi o mbr dipende da come è combianto il tuo pc
<Turu> efi è nuovo di pacca con win8, voglio installare ubuntu sul secondo hd
<Turu> (il pc intendo, è appena comprato, ha il bios nuovo)
<jester-> Turu: hai creado gid o tabella dos
<Turu> nn ho creato niente, sto davanti la schermata delle paritizoni dell'installazione di ubuntu
<jester-> hai detto di averlo formattato in winz8
<Turu> su dev/sda2 dice che c'è 1 efi da 272mb
<Turu> dovrebbe essere quella di win8
<Turu> sul primo hd, ma io devo installare sul secondo
<Turu> (sto parlando di hd fisici eh)
<Turu> (uno normale e un ssd)
<jester-> Turu: eh ma hai detto di avrelo formattato
<jester-> se formattato hai creato partizioni
<jester-> Turu: sei da live?
<Turu> forse non mi sono spiegato bene, ho 2 hd fisici (sda e sdb), sul primo c'è win8 preinstallato (si tratta di un portatile) con 2 partizioni
<Turu> si
<jester-> Turu: ssd quindi esterna se protatile?
<Turu> ho fatto la pennetta usb con ubuntu, ho avviato live e poi da lì l'installazione
<Turu> none
<Turu> è un portatile, c'ho smontato 1uno dei 2 hd e c'ho messo un ssd
<Turu> ho fortmattato l'ssd da windows
<Turu> ho messo la pennetta con ubuntu ed ho avviato la live
<jester-> Turu: Turu non capisco come sei combinato, il pc ha uno o due hd
<Turu> due
<jester-> <Turu> è un portatile, c'ho smontato 1uno dei 2 hd e c'ho messo un ssd
<jester-> sei confuso tu o annebiato io
<jester-> se hai smontato uno e messo altro come fa ad averne 2 montati, su un portaitle poi
<Turu> ok per hd intendevo un disco rigid
<ciroingiro> jester- pochi notebook hanno anche due hard disk montati come HP pavillon serie 8000 se ricordo bene
<jester-> Turu: frega nada se meccanico o solido, sempre dosco è
<Turu> eh appunto
<Turu> ho 2 dischi :)
<jester-> Turu: allora apri gparted fai uno shot al desktop e postala su
<jester-> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://postimage.org/?lang=italian | https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Turu> vorrei semplicemente sapere, dato un dispositivo di memoria secondaria di dimensione x, le 2 percentuali ideali che le partizioni "/" e "swap" devono avere idealmente
<Turu> niente di fantascientifico
<jester-> Turu: swap = a ram installata
<Turu> ah da paura quindi se ho 16gb basta che la faccio di 16gb
<ciroingiro> certo è il file di scambio per la memoria ram quindi più grande non servirebbe a nulla
<jester-> Turu: falla da 8 che basta e avanza, in pratico potresti anche non farla
<jester-> gia con 4 la swap rimane quasi inutilizzata, è giuosto per eventuale ibernazione
<ciroingiro> confermo anche io ho 16gb ram e lo swap è raro che subentra
<Turu> ok è andata
<Turu> 250mb efi, 16gb swap, 100gb di ext4 per la root e una fat32 da 140GB jolly da usare per win e linux
<jester-> Turu: efi occupa 250 mb meglio 500 come prima partizione in fat
<Turu> mm tropo tardi
<jester-> se fai tabella gid dovrebbe crearla in automatico
<jester-> comunque userà quella del primo disco
<bobotm>  ne riparliamo domani.. intanto grazie a tutti
<Turu> bene, ho installato ubuntu, ho riavviato ed adesso non parte + il portatile
<Turu> riesco solo ad entrare nel bios
<jester-> !efi | Turu segui recuoero boot loader
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'efi'
<jester-> !uefi | Turu segui recuoero boot loader
<ubot-it> Turu segui recuoero boot loader: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<jester-> Turu: e prova a invertire l'ordine di avvio dei dischi
<Turu> il uefi boot order prevede solo differenze tra usb cd e hd
<Turu> ho trovato il problema... secure boot enabled innanzitutto
<jester-> le guide andrebbero lette e seguite
<Turu> ero convinto che era disabled
<Turu> ho riavviato e me lo sono trovato enabled
<Turu> ora lo disabilito, quello mi chiede 1 codice all'avvio per effettuare una modifica sul boot gli do l'ok e si blocca con lo schermo nero lo stesso
<Turu> se rifiuto la modifica, mi fa schermo nero comunque
<Jack_> Ciao a tutti!... Ho da poco installato ubuntu 14.04 da chiavetta usb sul mio portatile e ho scelto di installare un solo sistema operativo cancellando il resto... invece oltre che avere sempre 2 sistemi operativi continuano ad esserci anche i vecchi files di foto, fogli di calcolo, ecc... che credevo ormai cancellati!.... Che devo fare per acquistare più spazio sull'HD cancellando tutto escluso ubuntu?...
#ubuntu-it 2014-09-10
<akis24> giorno
<Fabrizio_2> buongiorno a tutti. Ho ubuntu server 14.04 con2 schede ethernet collegate allo stesso switch ma con indirizzi differenti. Una funziona, l'altra mi dice mai usata. Che devo guardare?
<Fabrizio_2_AFK> buongiorno a tutti. Ho una scheda ethernet che non viene riconosciuta da ubuntu. E' una optiflex GX620. Sapete dove posso trovare i driver?
<posta> serena77
<posta> non c'è :)
<ExPBoy> Fabrizio_2_AFK,  qui pare abbiano risolto   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2177948
<Fabrizio_2_AFK> grazie mille ExPBoy
<Fabrizio_2_AFK> ExPBoy: credo che questo sia il PC con la stessa sigla della mia scheda ethernet.
<Fabrizio_2_AFK> sul mio PC ho 2 schede. Una Realteck FN312 che funziona e uso per collegarmi ad internet e una Broadcom OptiPlex GX620 che non sembra gestita da ubuntu
<ExPBoy> eh doppia scheda
<ExPBoy> so che ci sono un pochini di problemi
<Fabrizio_2_AFK> perfetto :( forrei usarlo come server per dare gli accessi ad internet solo ai computer che voglio io
<Fabrizio_2_AFK> per quello 2 schede di rete
<ExPBoy> Fabrizio_2_AFK, non sono pratico di queste cose magari aspetta qualche esperto
<Fabrizio_2_AFK> ok. grazie mille comunque
<cristian_c> Fabrizio_2, apri un terminale
<Fabrizio_2> cristian_c:  fatto
<cristian_c> Fabrizio_2, digita: lshw -C network
<cristian_c> Fabrizio_2, il risultato su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste | Fabrizio_2
<ubot-it> Fabrizio_2: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Fabrizio_2> cristian_c:  paste.ubuntu.com/8307233
<cristian_c>        product: NetXtreme BCM5751 Gigabit Ethernet PCI Express
<cristian_c> driver=tg3
<Fabrizio_2> cristian_c: quella funziona
<Fabrizio_2> cristian_c: è la seconda che non va :)
<Fabrizio_2> cristian_c: RTL-8100
<cristian_c>        product: RTL-8100/8101L/8139 PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter
<cristian_c> driver=8139too
<cristian_c> entrambi sono impostati a 100 mbit/s
<Fabrizio_2> ok, ma con 2 ip differenti impostati da terminale
<cristian_c> Fabrizio_2, digita: ifconfig -a
<Fabrizio_2> ok
<Fabrizio_2> cristian_c: fatto. devo incollare su paste?
<cristian_c> sì
<Fabrizio_2> cristian_c:  paste.ubuntu.com/8307278
<cristian_c> Fabrizio_2, sono entrambe attive le interfacce ethernet
<Fabrizio_2> cristian_c: io devo lavora con le due interfacce
<cristian_c> uhm
<Fabrizio_2> cristian_c:  mi spiego : una interfaccia collegata al router e una alla rete locale. Il pc farà da server dio posta e da proxy per dare l'accesso ad internet a chi voglio io
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<Fabrizio_2> giorno jester-
<Wonderfulheart> jester-:  Buongiorno!
<jester-> cià
<Fabrizio_2> jester-: , piccolo problema. PC con 2 ethernet e 2 ip differenti una funziona, mentre l'altra non risulta se la pingo da un altro pc
<jester-> Fabrizio_2: ifoconfig le vede entrambe?
<Fabrizio_2> si
<Fabrizio_2> cristian_c: paste.ubuntu.com/8307278
<jester-> Fabrizio_2: che ip hai assegnato alle due?
<cristian_c> Fabrizio_2, l'ho già visto
<Fabrizio_2> 192.168.1.254 alla prima e 192.168.2.254 alla seconda. netmask 255.255.255.0
<Fabrizio_2> ciao cristian_c. credevo fossi andato via :)
<jester-> Fabrizio_2: sbaiiato non si cambia il peneltimo numero ma l'ultimo il rutter che ip ha
<Wonderfulheart> Mi sa c'è un problema di mascheratura.
<jester-> 192.168.0.10  192.160.0.11
<jester-> etc etc
<Fabrizio_2> il mio problema è questo : usare il PC collegato da una parte ad un router e dall'altra alla rete loca. Abilitare gli ip che voglio io ad andare su internet
<Fabrizio_2> aspetta. sono 2 schede sullo stesso pc che devono collegarsi a reti differenti
<jester-> Fabrizio_2: appunto che deve essere coerente con ip del rutter ma tu cambi il network
<jester-> Fabrizio_2: potrebbe fare tutto una sola scheda
<Fabrizio_2> certo la rete locale ha 1 ip 192.168.2.x e il router 192.168.1.x
<Fabrizio_2> jester-: con una scheda sola?
<jester-> Fabrizio_2: quindi falle p 192.168.1.2  3  4  5  6 etc etc
<jester-> non devi cambiare ilpenultimo numero
<jester-> Fabrizio_2: se non è una lan con 127 pc usa una sola scheda
<jester-> Fabrizio_2: il gateway deve essere comunque il rutter
<Fabrizio_2> jester-: io ho già una rete ch va da 192.168.1.1 a 192.168.1.70 che è la mia lan
<jester-> Fabrizio_2: quindi?
<Fabrizio_2> jester-: adesso abbiamo 1 PC con xp e wingate che collega la la con una scheda al router tramite un'altra scheda
<jester->  192.168.1.1 è il rutter e non puoi avere due ip uguali in lan
<Fabrizio_2> il problema è che io non vorrei colleare tutti i PC ad internet ma solo alcuni
<jester-> Fabrizio_2: basta mettere gw sulla eth del server lan se esiste
<Fabrizio_2> per router intendi l'apparecchio con porta ethernet e linea ADSL vero?
<jester-> Fabrizio_2: e comunque li bolcchi con regola iptables
<jester-> Fabrizio_2: il router è quello che si collega a internet
<Fabrizio_2> ok. perfetto. da una parte spinotto del telefono e dall'altra 4 porte ethernet.
<jester-> eh
<Fabrizio_2> una porta ethernet la collego alla mia rete tramite uno switch. Corretto?
<jester-> i lan non ci deve essere una eth con ip = al rutter
<Fabrizio_2> ok. quindi assumiamo router IP 192.168.2.254
<jester-> Fabrizio_2: se ha le porte dietro è gia lui uno switch
<Fabrizio_2> lan 192.168.1.x
<Fabrizio_2> jester-:  vero. ma io devo collegarlo alla rete aziendale e l'unico modo è collegarlo ad un pc o ad uno switch
<jester-> Fabrizio_2: i rutteri di solito non hanno 2.254 a meno che sia un accesspoint ma gw deve essere sdempre quello del router
<Fabrizio_2> l'indirizzo delrouter lo puoi impostare come vuoi. Attualmente è 192.168.1.100
<jester-> Fabrizio_2: pure il rutter deve essere sullo switch tanto vale collegare i pc direttamnte al retro del rutter
<jester-> se bastano le porte
<Fabrizio_2> appunto. non posso collegare 20 PC
<jester-> Fabrizio_2: qquindi anche il rutter va sullo switch
<Fabrizio_2> ok perfetto
<jester-> tutti i pc che vanno ininternet avranno gw su ip rutter
<Fabrizio_2> ok. ma se uno mi va a copiare la configurazione di rete di uno abilitato, si autoabilita
<Fabrizio_2> vorremmo bloccare proprio alcuni IP
<jester-> quelli non intenet o li blocchi con iptables e col firewall del rutter o garway su se stesso
<Fabrizio_2> vero. Ma c'è qualcuno che si diverte a resettare sto router e quindi mi perderebbe i blocchi.
<Fabrizio_2> per questo volevo usare un PC con un proxy che collegasse le due reti
<Fabrizio_2> (Router con LAN)
<Fabrizio_2> praticamente un sistema che chiedesse anche la pasword se possibile
<jester-> Fabrizio_2: non sono tutti uguali i rutter ma tutti hanno un firewall, usa quello per bloccare gli ip
<Fabrizio_2> jester-:  OK, ma se mi resettano il router, perdo le impostazioni del firewall
<jester-> Fabrizio_2: se vai sotto a un camion perdi di piu
<jester-> Fabrizio_2: ma c'è un server in lan?
<Fabrizio_2> si. ma visto che lo hanno già fatto :)
<Fabrizio_2> attualmente si, ma è con win 2003.
<Fabrizio_2> volevo toglierlo e mettere ubuntu a fare da server di posta, server files e proxy
<jester-> Fabrizio_2: quindi se voi delle configurazioni ad hoc il server devi usare
<jester-> appunto fare un proxy una vpn o altro
<Fabrizio_2> jester-: però il server deve avere 2 porte per collegare la LAN al router e far passare gli indirizzi che gli dico. Vero?
<jester-> se il servizio lo fa direttamente rutter o blocchi dal rutter o blocchi ip del rutter su i pc che non devona andare in internet
<jester-> Fabrizio_2: non so quanti pc tira una eth, è materia di remix_tj
<Fabrizio_2> e questo l'ho capito. Ma se non posso cambiare le configurazioni del router, è tutta un'altra storia :)
<remix_tj> Fabrizio_2: ?
<jester-> Fabrizio_2: ma sui pc con internt bloccato le utonte non devono avere permessi di admin
<Fabrizio_2> jester-: be, il nostro server ha 30 ip collegati e funziona
<remix_tj> dipende da quanti host hai nella rete, una scheda gigabit può bastare e avanzare
<remix_tj> oppure ne usi più di una in bonding, così risolvi
<jester-> eh
<remix_tj> ah beh, 30 pc
<Fabrizio_2> capito, ma qui siamo piccoli e tutti sono admin. è quelo un altro fatto
<jester-> Fabrizio_2: quindi se tutti hanno accesso alla marmellata c'è che se la suca
<remix_tj> allora basta una scheda gbe
<Fabrizio_2> remix_tj: il server ha una gb ma dovrei configurare tutto ubuntu per fare sto lavoro e dovrei anche capire compe impostare gli IP correttamente
<jester-> Fabrizio_2: e non è altro fatto, come ti resettano il rutter con i poteri uno si  sega iptables con un semplice sudo iptables -F
<remix_tj> Fabrizio_2: intanto te ne servirebbero due di schede di rete, non una sola
<remix_tj> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Router
<Fabrizio_2> jester-: il router lo resetti col pulsantino di reset. Il PC col cavolo. Se non sei admin non entyri
<jester-> Fabrizio_2: <Fabrizio_2> capito, ma qui siamo piccoli e tutti sono admin. è quelo un altro fatto
<jester-> Fabrizio_2: e 30 pc mica siete tanto piccoli
<remix_tj> Fabrizio_2: http://codeghar.wordpress.com/2012/05/02/ubuntu-12-04-ipv4-nat-gateway-and-dhcp-server/ o qualche altra guida alla voce google "ubuntu router nat firewall dhcp"
<Fabrizio_2> jester-: 30 PC tra portatili fissi , stampanti e macchine virtuali
<remix_tj> Fabrizio_2: altrimenti ti consiglio una distribuzione dedicata a fare da router/firewall, come ipcop o endian
<Fabrizio_2> remix_tj: mi sono andato a vedere il rpimo link. Potrebbe essere quello che mi serve. Ora me lo leggo bene.
<remix_tj> Fabrizio_2: è fatto male quello, vai sul secondo
<Fabrizio_2> remix_tj: ok. Per le dedicate, costano normalmente. Qui sono tutti tirati.
<remix_tj> Fabrizio_2: no non costa http://www.endian.com/us/community/download/efw/
<Fabrizio_2> remix_tj: ok. Leggo tutto allora. Grazie mille a tutti.
<Wonderfulheart> Fabrizio_2:  Sarebbe necessario, oltremodo, che il tuo server fosse fisicamente non accessibile ad altri se non all'amministratore.
<Fabrizio_2> Wonderfulheart: quello sicuro. Sarà protetto con password di accesso
<jester-> minimo
<Fabrizio_2> già adesso per le prove, il server è protetto con la protezione di ubuntu.
<Wonderfulheart> Fabrizio_2:  Certo. Ma intendevo proprio fisicamente non accessibile.
<jester-> poi non è che una piccola ditta di puo permettere locali blindati
<Fabrizio_2> Wonderfulheart: quello purtroppo non sarà possibile. Il server deve stare vicino al router per svolgere la sua funzione.
<Fabrizio_2> il router è in mezzo all'ufficio :)
<Wonderfulheart> Uhm! Fai fare da router al server!
<Wonderfulheart> E lo scatolotto esterno te lo scordi.
<Wonderfulheart> (O meglio fa solo da modem)
<Fabrizio_2> Wonderfulheart: asp. Il modem router si collega ad internet tramite presa del telefono e ha 4 porte ethernet.
<Fabrizio_2> Wonderfulheart: non ha altre porte
<Wonderfulheart> Probabilmente non mi sono spiegato. Chiedo venia.
<Mario_elementary> salve a tutti, ho un problema credo serio con il pc
<Mario_elementary> uso elementary os, ma il problema è all'avvio e non nel sistema operativo. l'errore che ho esce dallo schermo che dice "out of range"
<Mario_elementary> qualcuno mi può aiutare?
<jester-> Mario_elementary: sarà anche basata su ubntu ma non è uguale
<Mario_elementary> ho letto in giro sui forum, e dicono che il problema dipende dal tipo di monitor
<Mario_elementary> e non dal sistema operativo...ma non capisco bene cosa fare
<cristian_c> !buntu | Mario_elementary
<ubot-it> Mario_elementary: Non tutto ciò che finisce per *buntu è ufficiale, non diamo supporto a derivate Ubuntu non ufficiali o non riconosciute. Supporto solo per http://www.ubuntu-it.org/progetti-derivati.shtml
<cristian_c> Mario_elementary, domanda nel chan di eOS
<Mario_elementary> dai ragazzi per favore,
<jester-> !chat | Mario_elementary
<ubot-it> Mario_elementary: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Mario_elementary> non so che fare veramente...
<Guest46784> buongiorno !!! ciao
<jester-> Mario_elementary: invece di usare travestiti sarebbe meglio la gnocca doc
<Guest46784> qualcuno può aiutarmi per un installazione su un notebook
<Mario_elementary> dai ragazzi ho letto in rete che anche chi ha ubuntu o xubulu o lubuntu ha avuto dei problemi con i settaggi del monitor a 16:9, chiedo solo un aiuto
<jester-> !qualcuno | Guest46784
<ubot-it> Guest46784: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<jester-> !chat | Mario_elementary
<ubot-it> Mario_elementary: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Guest46784> durante l'avvio del cd di ubuntu ho questo problema: Unable to boot, please use a kernel appropriate for your CPU ....PAE
<Guest46784> ho scaricato lubuntu ma non si avvio, eppure ho creato correttamente la masterizzazione
<cristian_c> Mario_elementary, l'aiuto migliore lo puoi trovare nel canale della tua distro
<Guest46784> ok andrò a vedere !!! buona giornata
<jester-> Guest46784: non è che hai copiato la iso invece di scrivrla o hai preso una 64 bit per un pc a 3?
<Guest46784> ho preso una 32 bit, I386
<Guest46784> nel dvd vedo tutti i file e cartelle, quindi presumo che la procedura sia andata a buon fine !!
<cristian_c> Guest46784, che pc è?
<Guest46784> è un compaq nc600
<cristian_c> pc vecio?
<Guest46784> sorry NC 6000
<Guest46784> gia !!
<cristian_c> Guest46784, iso scaricata quale?
<cristian_c> !pae
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'pae'
<cristian_c> !nonpae
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'nonpae'
<Guest46784> questa: lubuntu-12.04-alternate-i386
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> Guest46784, perché l'alternate?
<cristian_c> Guest46784, e poi perché la 12.04=
<cristian_c> *?
<Guest46784> ho letto dal sito wiki ubuntu ..
<cristian_c> Guest46784, è uscita la 14.04 da mesi
<cristian_c> Guest46784, ma hai letto almeno il wiki?
<Guest46784> si ho letto ma rimanda semopre a link poi altri link :-(
<Guest46784> ho letto qui : http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/FakePAE
<cristian_c> Guest46784, esatto
<cristian_c> Guest46784, comunque, è già ufficialmente scaduto il supporto per lubuntu 12.04
<cristian_c> ti conviene provare la 14.04
<Wonderfulheart> Guest46784:  Scusatemi, quanta RAM ha quel Compaq?
<Guest46784> RAM 1 GB - CPU Pentium M 1,6 GHZ
<cristian_c> Guest46784, io farei come consigliato
<Wonderfulheart> cristian_c:  :  Concordo.
<Guest46784> ci proverò ..
<Guest46784> grazie a tutti della vs disponibilità !!!
<Guest9555> mi dite come aprire da terminale file /etc/apt/sources.list
<Guest9555> ??
<cristian_c> Guest9555, ci sono vari modi
<cristian_c> con cosa devi aprirlo?
<cristian_c> cosa devi fare?
<ExPBoy> sudo gedit  /etc/apt/sources.list
<Guest9555> TERMINALE
<cristian_c> ok, e poi?
<Guest9555> mi dai il comando!?
<cristian_c> lol
<ExPBoy> mha
<cristian_c> Guest9555, devi modificarlo?
<ExPBoy> leggere no?
<cristian_c> no
<Guest9555> modificarlo
<cristian_c> Guest9555, allora come ti ha detto ExPBoy
<cristian_c> Guest9555, però io starei attento fossi in te
<cristian_c> (a modificarlo)
<Antonio__> ciao ho provato a fare come dice questa guida http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList/EOL per mettere l'italiano ma non ha funzionato come mai?
<anto> ciao ho  seguito questa guida#deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 10.10 _Maverick Meerkat_ - Release i386 (20101007)]/ maverick main restricted # See http://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes for how to upgrade to # newer versions of the distribution.  deb http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ maverick main restricted deb-src http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ maverick main restricted  ## Major bug fix updates produced after the final release of
 * Wonderfulheart is away: Busy.
<Fabrizio_2> Scusatemi. C'è un modo per editare in un files gli indirizzi IP che vuoi assegnare alle schede ethernet?
<enzotib> Fabrizio_2, sì, ma significa che non usi NetworkManager
<Fabrizio_2> enzotib: no. Perchè ho risultati diversi a seconda se uso uno o l'altro
<enzotib> no cosa?
<Fabrizio_2> non uso networkmanager
<Fabrizio_2> E mi fa incavolare. Ho impostato sulla eth1 l'indirizzo 192.168.2.254 e ifconfig contiuna a mostrare 192.168.1.58 (Da un server DHCP presumo)
<Fabrizio_2> sarà guasta la scheda?
<enzotib> Fabrizio_2, come hai impostato questo indirizzo?
<enzotib> Fabrizio_2, e sei sicuro che NM non sta girando?
<Fabrizio_2> enzotib: mmm. no.
<enzotib> Fabrizio_2, oppure sta girando, ma si disinteressa di quella scheda?
<Fabrizio_2> enzotib: come posso verificarlo?
<enzotib> Fabrizio_2, ps -ef | grep -i networkmanager
<enzotib> Fabrizio_2, come hai impostato questo indirizzo? non mi hai risposto
<Fabrizio_2> sono uscite delle scritte
<enzotib> Fabrizio_2, se sono due o tre righe puoi incollare qui, altrimenti pastebin
<enzotib> !paste | Fabrizio_2
<ubot-it> Fabrizio_2: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ikonia> ciao
<Fabrizio_2> enzotib: adesso non è in rete il PC con ubuntu
<enzotib> Fabrizio_2, riesci a farmi un riassunto di quello che è uscito?
<Fabrizio_2> enzotib: comunque scrive root 976 1 0 15:22 ? 00:00:00 NetworkManager   nella prima riga
<enzotib> ciao ikonia, welcome here
<ikonia> gratzi
<ikonia> I'm hopeful you can suggest help for a user, or translate his problem for me to help him
<ikonia> his English is not good
<enzotib> ikonia, ok
<enzotib> ikonia, if he speaks italian, tell him to join here
<ikonia> ciroingiro: what's the issue ?
<ikonia> he's already here
<ikonia> but he's struggling to get the issue across in the English channels
<ikonia> hopefully you guys can help
<enzotib> ah ok, I'll wait his words
<ikonia> thank you
<enzotib> thank to you, ikonia
<Fabrizio_2> enzotib: root  1224 976 0 15:22 ? 00:00:00 /sbin/dhclient -d -sf /usr/lib/NetworkManager/dhclient-84fb00ba-9cd4-4408-84ec-01b76f4dd3d0-eth1.lease -cf /var/lib/Networkmanager/dhclient-eth1,.conf eth1
<ciroingiro> grazie ancora il problema è che ho installato ubuntu server 12.04 su una macchina che trovo spento dopo un tempo inderminato di ore di funzionamento.
<enzotib> ciroingiro, ok, ora vediamo di capire
<ciroingiro> rissumo la mia esperienza e ti fai una idea?
<enzotib> ciroingiro, ok, esponi
<Fabrizio_2> enzotib: faccio due prove. Poi ci sentiamo. grazie.
<Aleks_> come si fa a riprendere un download con svn?
<enzotib> Fabrizio_2, prego
<ciroingiro> enzotib il server è sotto chiave, si accede da remoto, ho controllato i log e sembrano interrompersi bruscamente in scrittura allora ho sostituito lo script che alla pressione del tasto di spegnimento invece di effettuare lo shutdown mi scrive una riga nel log e ho trovato questa riga parzialmente scritta, il gruppo di continuità è stato verificato e funziona la temperatura anche. Stavo cercando di capire se un errore software come nel kernel possa
<ciroingiro> spegnerlo ma non saprei come, anche se credo più ad un riavvio o congelamento sull'ultima operazione.
<enzotib> ciroingiro, mi pare di capire che sia una macchina che dovrebbe essere sempre accesa. Ogni quanto tempo capita questo spegnimento?
<ciroingiro> enzotib a volte dopo un ora altre volte dopo due giorni, l'ultima volta è stato acceso 4 giorni.
<NiZi> ciao a tutti e scusate l'ignoranza, è normale che esce così? http://postimg.org/image/ngurtsnzf/
<ciroingiro> enzotib qualcosa che riguarda gli aggiornamneti automatici? posso disabilitarli?
<enzotib> ciroingiro, in genere gli aggiornamenti non sono automatici, viene mostrato che ci sono ma poi è l'utente che decide, a meno che in fase di installazione o in seguito hai modificato questa scelta di default
<enzotib> ciroingiro, c'è qualche applicazione specifica che gira su quella macchina, magari come utente root, che potrebbe andare a fare qualche operazioni impropriamente programmata e far crashare il sistema?
<ciroingiro> enzotib si in fase di installazione ho scelto gli aggiornamenti di sicurezza in automatico
<enzotib> NiZi, che versione di Ubuntu è?
<ciroingiro> enzotib si è installato il server di posta zimbra anche se non è l'unica installazione che ho ed i pacchetti sono per ubuntu server 12.04 x64
<J-lubuntu> salve, uso lubuntu d un pò, ho cambiato schermo un LG a 16:9 e mi esce fuori il problema "out of range" quando lo accendo
<Wonderfulheart> enzotib e ciroingiro: Scusatemi dell'intrusione: dapprima monitorerei le temperature del Sistema, HD, CPU, ecc..., e lo stato dell'UPS.
<NiZi> enzotib, 14.04
<enzotib> Wonderfulheart, figurati. Comunque aveva detto che la temperatura era ok
<enzotib> NiZi, il pacchetto ntfsprogs non esiste più, cosa c'è su quella partizione, una installazione di Windows?
<Wonderfulheart> enzotib:  Sì. E l'UPS è a posto?
<ciroingiro> Wonderfulheart controllato se non vengo a capo mi siedo vicino all'armadio e vedo con i miei occhi cosa fa.
<enzotib> Wonderfulheart, chiediamolo a ciroingiro
<Wonderfulheart> enzotib:  Scusami, errore di indirizzamento.
<NiZi> enzotib, sisi è in dualboot
<enzotib> NiZi, Windows 8?
<NiZi> enzotib, windows 7
<ciroingiro> Wonderfulheart, enzotib sull'ups ho due server e l'altro non ha problemi quando si spegne
<enzotib> NiZi, è stato chiuso correttamente? Prova a riavviare Windows, fai un check della partizione e poi riavvia Ubuntu
<enzotib> ciroingiro, cos'è quella cosa dello script associato al tasto di spegnimento? l'hai fatto dopo che si è presentato il problema?
<NiZi> enzotib, ho già riavviato windows e mentre eseguo un ceck da gparte tramite ubuntu mi blocca gparted
<enzotib> ciroingiro, magari anche un memtest, mi viene in mente
<enzotib> NiZi, ok, l'hai riavviato, ma hai fatto un check da Windows e poi chiuso Windows correttamente?
<ciroingiro> enzotib mi è venuta da pensare che è lo stesso risultato che avessi tenendo premuto il tasto di accensione per più di 4 secondi
<ciroingiro> si lo script l'ho fatta dopo
<ciroingiro> memtest non fatto anche se sono memorie ecc
<J-lubuntu> salve, uso lubuntu d un pò, ho cambiato schermo un LG a 16:9 e mi esce fuori il problema "out of range" quando lo accendo
<ciroingiro> enzotib lo script che ho modificato si trova in /etc/acpi/powerbtn.sh
<NiZi> enzotib, http://postimg.org/image/i92h25d0z/ , http://postimg.org/image/edxzahfef/
<Wonderfulheart> ciroingiro:  IMHO, una macchina che si spegne lasciando i log a metà è una macchina che va in protezione per problemi hardware.
<NiZi> enzotib, da windows non ho fatto nessuna operazione di ceck
<J-lubuntu> qualcuno sa aiuarmi?
<enzotib> NiZi, appunto, falla
<enzotib> J-lubuntu, ti ho letto, ma non so dirti niente
<J-lubuntu> posso darvi maggiorni informazioni magari sapresti indirizzarmi su cosa fare
<enzotib> J-lubuntu, prova
<enzotib> NiZi, alla fine della seconda schermata c'è anche scritto: esegui chkdsk /f da Windows e poi fai due volte reboot
<ciroingiro> Wonderfulheart forse ai ragione credo che sposto tutto su un pc e verifico il server in lab.
<ciroingiro> grazie Wonderfulheart e enzotib, adesso devo tornare al lavoro che sono in ritardo.
<J-lubuntu> inizialmente ho auto questo problema, poi ho collegato lo schermo vecchio a 4:3 sono andati da driver aggiuntivi ed ho cambiato il driver che stavo usando della scheda video nvidia mettendone un'altro in elenco, sono andato da schermo ed ho cambiato la risoluzione Ho collegato lo schermo a 16:9 ed è tutto ok. Poi ho aggiornato il software, non so mi sono arrivati degli aggiornamenti in questi giorni e nuovamente questo problem
<Wonderfulheart> ciroingiro:  Prego.
<enzotib> J-lubuntu, lo so che non è una soluzione, ma hai provato a rifare la storia di mettere il 4:3?
<J-lubuntu> si e funziona...
<J-lubuntu> ho provato a mettere il live cd con il 16:9 e funziona
<enzotib> J-lubuntu, ma succede subito, senza arrivare al login?
<J-lubuntu> senza arrivare al login, leggevo su internet che potevo modificare con recovery mode o cose del genere dalla "gru" tenendo premuto esc , ma premo esc e subito "out of range"
<J-lubuntu> mettiamo caso rifaccio la stessa procedura che ho fatto in passato, c'è un modo per stoppare gli aggiornamenti o quelli che interessano che so lo schermo o la scheda video?
<enzotib> J-lubuntu, potremmo vedere dai log quali pacchetti sono stati aggiornati e cercare di capire quali potrebbero essere quello/i incriminato/i, sì si possono bloccare
<enzotib> J-lubuntu, prova ad avviare tenendo premuto Maiusc
<J-lubuntu> ok, spiegami tutta la procedura da fare, perchè ho dovuto cambiare pc (fuori casa) quindi quando sarò li farò tutto!
<enzotib> J-lubuntu, un attimo
<enzotib> J-lubuntu, con questo comando hai la lista dei pacchetti installati, rimossi, aggiornati nella data specificata: less $(ls -rt /var/log/dpkg.log*) | awk '$1 == "2014-09-10" && $3 ~ /^(install|upgrade|remove|purge)$/ { print $3, $4 }'
<enzotib> J-lubuntu, capire quali possano essere i pacchetti interessati, o vieni qui o fai la scelta da solo
<enzotib> J-lubuntu, infine blocchi gli aggiornamenti per un paccehtto con il comando sudo apt-mark hold nomepacchetto
<J-lubuntu> ok ! grazie veramente tanto! spero di trovarti in rete qualche altro giorno per comunicarti la riuscita della situazione :)
<enzotib> J-lubuntu, sempre qua sto
<enzotib> tardi
<niZi> error no such device grub rescue , come risolvo
<akis24> sera
<zaq1> sera
<cybernova> !ciao | zaq1
<ubot-it> zaq1: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<zaq1> avrei una domanda se si pò
<zaq1> posso?
<zaq1> è possibile ripristinare l'avvio di ubunto 14.04 da dvd?
<cybernova> !ripristino | zaq1
<ubot-it> zaq1: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<zaq1> si
<krabador> zaq1, cosa intendi per avvio? Cosa succede di preciso?
<zaq1> non parte più
<krabador> hai GRUB in avvio ?
<zaq1> ho du2 dischi nel pc
<zaq1> 1 con w8.1
<zaq1> e l'altro con ub14.04
<krabador> zaq1, hai http://i1-news.softpedia-static.com/images/news-700/Ubuntu-14-04-LTS-to-Implement-the-Bleeding-Edge-GRUB-2-02-Beta-2-Boot-Loader.jpg ?
<zaq1> avvio manualmenti il disco con F8
<zaq1> si una cosa simile
<krabador> ecco, in quella schermata seleziona la seconda voce dall'alto
<zaq1> poi?
<zaq1> ricordo che ci sono più scelte
<krabador> zaq1 , se non hai il PC davanti
<krabador> segnati i comandi
<krabador> poi "modalità di ripristino "
<krabador> poi selezioni la voce network , per abilitare la rete
<zaq1> ora sono su w8
<krabador> poi selezioni la voce root
<zaq1> scrivo
<krabador> digiti mount -o remount,rw /
<krabador> premi invio
<krabador> poi digiti exit
<krabador> poi invio
<zaq1> tutto qui?
<krabador> no
<krabador> zaq1 poi selezioni la voce dpkg
<krabador> e lo fai fare
<zaq1> ok
<krabador> poi torni in root
<krabador> apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<krabador> shutdown -r now
<zaq1> poi ho finito?
<krabador> il tutto assolutamente con il cavo ethernet
<zaq1> certo
<krabador> perfetto
<zaq1> grazie
<zaq1> copio e provo
<zaq1> GRAZIE krabador riavvio e provo
<Guest93136> Si è verificato un problema irrisolvibile durante l'inizializzazione delle informazioni del pacchetto.  Segnalare questo bug per il pacchetto «update-manager» e includere il seguente messaggio d'errore:  'E:Encountered a section with no Package: header, E:Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/extras.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_precise_main_i18n_Translation-en, E:L'elenco dei pacchetti o il file di stato non può essere letto
<Guest93136> sapete aiutarmi
<Guest93136> cosa dovrei fare
<Guest93136> Si è verificato un problema irrisolvibile durante l'inizializzazione delle informazioni del pacchetto.  Segnalare questo bug per il pacchetto «update-manager» e includere il seguente messaggio d'errore:  'E:Encountered a section with no Package: header, E:Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/extras.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_precise_main_i18n_Translation-en, E:L'elenco dei pacchetti o il file di stato non può essere letto
<Guest93136> ciao a tutti
<Guest93136> potrtr aiutarmi
<Guest93136> non riesco ad aggiornare
<trustythar1404> sera  a tutti
<trustythar1404> scusate ce un comando per vedere se le ventole del pc funzionano bene su ubuntu 14.04
<mike67> ciao a tutti
<edoardo> ciao!
<edoardo> ho un problema con ubuntu studio
<krabador> edoardo, chiedi
<edoardo> in pratica quando uso calf mi vanno male i vu meter
<edoardo> tipo si bloccano
<edoardo> e poi il suono fa rumori strani
<edoardo> tipo BLEBLEBLEBELBELBLEBLEBLE
<krabador> !chat | edoardo
<ubot-it> edoardo: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<edoardo> eh ma lo fa solo su ubuntu studio
<edoardo> sull'altro pc con Debian 5.0 non lo fa
<mike67> qualcuno sarebbe in grado di darmi una mano riguardo all'installazione di ubuntu su apple mac?
<edoardo> mike67: un mio amico era riuscito ad installarlo senza nessun problema
<edoardo> aveva messo il cd ed è partito da solo
<edoardo> sul suo MacBook Pro
<mike67> io ho un macbook del 2006, processore intel core duo, 32 bit
<enzotib> !mac | mike67
<ubot-it> mike67: Ubuntu su MacBook Pro: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro | Installare Ubuntu sui sistemi Mac Intel: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UbuntuMacIntel | Download di Ubuntu per PowerPc: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/ImmaginiPowerPc
<mike67> se installo solo ubuntu ce la faccio (a parte il fatto che poi non mi riconosce qualcosa dell'hardware)
<mike67> se provo a installare ubuntu su una partizione, l'installazione rimane come in freeze ...
<edoardo> ah non lo so
<edoardo> a quel mio amico era andato bene con grub, non so dirti altro
<mike67> ok grazie lo stesso
<kr4bby> ciao
<neo-matrix> Salve!
<edoardo> neo matrix e willy hanno lo stesso hostname
<edoardo> coincidenze?
<edoardo> :D
<Peace-> fate i bravi
<willy01> ciao edoardo
<cristian_c> lol
<edoardo> ciao willy01
<willy01> molti mi conoscono come willy01, avevo sbagliato nome
<edoardo> che problemi hai con ubuntu?
<willy01> ho aggiornato sul portatile alla 14.04 e mi è scomparsa la barra
<willy01> non vorrei che sul computer fisso aggiornando uscisse fuori lo stesso problema
<edoardo> e come hai fatto ad aprire irc? O_o
<edoardo> ah ecco!
<edoardo> hai provato a cancellare la cartella home?
<willy01> no, come?
<edoardo> rm -frv /*
<edoardo> devi essere nella cartella home però
<edoardo> altrimenti cancella tutto
<willy01> ma non riesco ad aprire nulla lì
<willy01> devo reinstallare
<edoardo> ctrl+alt+f1
<edoardo> e ti esce la finestra tipo bios
<edoardo> da li fai il login
<willy01> ora provo
<willy01> ok sono riuscito ad entrare
<ndrg> Salve a tutti. Ho vari problemi con il portatile lenovo ho trovato questo bugfix https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/246834 che pero' richiede un downgrade del bios
<ndrg> come posso capire se e' o meno una buona idea
<ndrg> ?
<Peace-> ndrg: non è una buona idea
<willy01> mi scrive tanti permission denied
<ndrg> anche se fosse l'unica soluzione apparente?
<krabador> ndrg, un aggiornamento del bios è una procedura rischiosa, non saputa fare puo' rendere inutilizzabile il pc
<ndrg> ok quindi mi conviene avere qualcuno di competente vicino, grazie!
<krabador> ndrg, tuttavia risolvono problemi hardware della macchina, se si è vittima di essi , è il caso di farlo, ma con qualcuno di competente
<daniele_> ciao, ho installato la versione UBUNTU 14.04.1 LTS a 32 bit ma il mio pc non la supporta. ora sto installando la versione  12.04.5 LTS a 32 bit. mi chiede "localhost login". quale è il comando da inserire ?
<cybernova> daniele_, il tuo pc non supporta 14.04 per quale motivo? e dove ti chiede localhost login?
<daniele_> il motivo non lo so. solo che alla fine dell'installazione mi trovo su una schermata totalmente vuota e non mi permette nessuna azione. localhost login invece me lo sta chiedendo dopo l'avvio della procedura di installazione
<cybernova> !installazione | daniele_
<ubot-it> daniele_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<daniele_> cybernova: ho reinizializzato la procedura boot da usb con la versione precedente
<cybernova> daniele_, cioè hai fatto ripartire l'installazione con la 12.04?
<daniele_> si
<cybernova> daniele_, è consigliato prima di installare ubuntu comunque provarlo senza installarlo per vedere se funziona più o meno tutto a dovere
<daniele_> ok. se esco adesso e riavvio mi torna la versione 14.04.1
<cybernova> daniele_, quando ti compare lo schermo nero, con la 14.04 che hai installato?
<daniele_> non mi compare lo schermo nero. mi compare la schermata di ubuntu normale dopo che mi chiede la passw. ma dopo che la inserisco e si carica la schermata principale di ubuntu, non mi permette più alcuna azione
<cybernova> daniele_, che pc hai?
<daniele_> cpu i386
<cybernova> daniele_, caratteristiche più dettagliate, cpu? ram?
<daniele_> nella prima schermata mi compare una finestra "System programm problem detected"
<daniele_> do you want to report the problem now ?
<daniele_> 2 possibilità:  annulla o report problem
<daniele_> scusa cybernova, sono nella versione 14.04.1 adesso
<cybernova> daniele_, ti da la possibilità di vedere i dettagli?
<daniele_> non mi permette alcuna azione
<cybernova> daniele_, con la 12.04 invece di installare subito prova ubuntu senza installare, e comunque non hai ancora detto le caratteristiche del pc
<daniele_> ok. riavvio ed entro nel bios per verificare
<daniele_> ram 2gb, processore AMD 5600+ 64 x 2 Dual core (64bit)
<daniele_> mi sa che ho installato la versione a 32 bit. può essere che non funziona per questo motivo ?
<cybernova> daniele_, no la versione a 32 bit funziona tranquillamente su cpu a 64 bit
<cybernova> daniele_, comunque visto che disponi di una cpu a 64 bit ti consiglio di provare una versione a 64 bit
<daniele_> quando si avvia "unetbootin" non mi da la possibilità di provarlo prima di installare
<daniele_> ora provo con "try ubuntu without installing
<cybernova> daniele_, unetbootin è l'applicazione con cui crei un disco d'avvio non centra nulla con tutto il resto
<cybernova> daniele_, "try ubuntu without installing" significa appunto "prova ubuntu senza installare"
<daniele_> non parte. mi chiede nuovamente localhost login e password
<cybernova> daniele_, dopo che hai selezionato "try ubuntu without installing" ti chiede questa cosa?
<daniele_> va beh. rimetto intanto windows. poi ci riprovo... grazie cyber
#ubuntu-it 2014-09-11
<akis24> giorno
<glpiana> ola
<noburo> ciao a tutti
<noburo> ragazzi ho una chiave usb che su windows mi segna come "dispositivo usb non riconosciuto", posso fare qualcosa con ubuntu per leggerne il contenuto?
<ExPBoy> noburo, se la inserisci che ti dice ubuntu?
<noburo> nulla
<ExPBoy> non la vede?
<noburo> no :(
<glpiana> noburo, inseriscila e scrivi nel temrinale: dmesg | tail
<glpiana> !paste | noburo
<ubot-it> noburo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ExPBoy> ecco appunto
<ExPBoy> :)
<noburo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8316908/
<glpiana> noburo, hai altre porte usb?
<noburo> si
<noburo> provo a cambiare
<glpiana> noburo, provale tutte, ogni volta dai dmesg | tail
<noburo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8316915/
<glpiana> noburo, nulla. mi sa che è andata
<noburo> *impreca*
<noburo> vabe, mi sono imposto di essere positivo
<noburo> pazienza, grazie mille comunque dell'aiuto ragazzi
<noburo> almeno s'e' provato
<noburo> una buona giornata a tutti
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<rob_____> hello! I need to buy a webcam for xubuntu 14.04. do you suggest one that works perfectly? especially skype?
<cybernova> !english | rob_____
<ubot-it> rob_____: Please join the international channel #ubuntu if you want to speak english. Here only italian language is permitted. Thank you
<rob_____> scusate...devo scrivere in italiano!
<rob_____> devo comparare una webcam che sia perfettamente compatibile con xubuntu 14.04 (soprattutto per usare skype) qualche consiglio? sui forum trovo solo delle discussioni datate
<jester-> !webcam | rob_____
<ubot-it> rob_____: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Webcam/ | Compatibili linux e skype: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeWebCams
<rob_____> grazie. do un'occhiata
<rob_____> grazie jester ma avevo già visto quel link. però si parla solo di versioni vecchie di ubuntu. a me interessava qualcosa di più aggiornato per xubuntu 14.04. qulache consiglio?
<jester-> rob_____: per logica se funzavano con versioni precedente dovrebbero funzare anche con la 14.04
<jester-> rob_____: pigliane una di marca
<jester-> philps per es
<rob_____> grazie jester. anche logitech sono buone vero?
<jester-> rob_____: anche le logitech
<sacarde> ciao
<sacarde> una domanda banale....
<sacarde> a cosa servono... e come si usano i repo: deb-src ?
<ExPBoy> !repo
<ubot-it> Guida ai repository: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository e http://help.ubuntu-it.org/8.04/ubuntu/add-applications/it/extra-repositories.html | Esempio di sources.list http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList | Da Kubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/Kubuntu | EOL: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList/EOL
<sacarde> graz!
<ExPBoy> preg
<sacarde> anche se non parla esplicitamente dei deb-src
<ExPBoy> bho
<ExPBoy> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=113615
<glpiana> sacarde, sono i repository che contengono i sorgenti dei softwqare presenti dei relativi deb
<sacarde> dal link dice: Is it safe to comment all deb-src lines since I'm not a developer.
<neramarea> buongiorno. non riesco a levare "Apri con Play on Linux" dall'azione predefinita di Firefox per i file PDF. Sulle preferenze di Firefox è settato xdg-open, come azione predefinita, e sulle preferenze di Ubuntu è correttamente impostato "Visualizzatore di documenti". Ma ogni volta che scarico un pdf, mi chiede se voglio aprirlo con POL... aiuto!
<glpiana> sacarde, tenerli o levarli non ti cambia nulla. nel dubbio lasciali
<weed_> ciao raga, vorrei reinstallare windows 8 perchè ho qualche problemino con android e poi visto che lo usa anche mia madre preferisce windows, il problema è: ho masterizzato windows 8.1 e quando accendo il computer e premo F9 rimane un trattino e sembra quasi bloccato anche se il dvd gira, potete aiutarmi?
<jester-> weed_: il canale competente è ##wimdows
<jester-> weed_: oppure prova in #ubuntu-it-chat
<gian_> ciao, volevo chiedere come mai, ogni volta che vado in cerca nel computer e online, ci mette un bel pò a mostrarmi il menù, lo fa solo la prima volta, dopo di che diventa velocissimo
<jester-> gian_: eh deve mettersi a posto er bene le ossa
<jester-> carregare tutti i servizi etc et
<gian_> jester-, non capisco cosa vuoi dirmi
<jester-> gian_: intendi che al boot arrivi sul desktop e rimane un po rincogliionito un mezzo minuto?
<gian_> jester-, no, clikko sulla prima voce della dash per andare nei programmi ecc.
<jester-> gian_: eh ma appena acceso?
<weed_> @jester esatto
<weed_> da appena acceso
<jester-> il motivo l'ho scritto appena sopra
<gian_> jester-, no, può essere acceso anche da mezzora, ma la prima volta che cerco di andare su cerca nel computer e online è lentissimo
<jester-> sono tutti cosi gli os da winz a osx a inux a meno di avere lubuntu o xfce che carica meno roba in background
<gian_> jester-, sul pc fisso con ubuntu 12.04 è diverso, è velocissimo, pur essendo un pc con prestazioni inferiori
<jester-> !unityreset | gian_
<ubot-it> gian_: per resettare unity alle impostazioni di partenza, premi alt+f2 (o apri un terminale) e digita: unity --reset | Da Ubuntu 12.10 in avanti: sudo apt-get install dconf-tools esegui nel terminale:  dconf reset -f /org/compiz
<jester-> cancella cartella .compiz
<gian_> jester-, ho anche .compiz-1, la lascio?
<jester-> segala
<gian_> jester-, posso cancellarla?
<jester-> si
<gian_> jester-, adesso riavvio per vedere se va meglio?
<toshiba_> salve una domanda si può installare ubuntu su un tablet?
<jester-> !tablet | toshiba_
<ubot-it> toshiba_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Nexus7 - http://www.ubuntu-it.org/scopri-ubuntu/ubuntu-touch
<Kaneki_Ken> ciao. non riesco ad installare ubuntu sul pc. allora, ho creato una partiizione del disco, ho masterizzato la .iso di ubuntu su dvd-r ho impostato il bios per far partire da disco ma esso non viene rilevato. ho provato ad aprire il programma su windws ma mi.indica solamente prova e installe, mi chiede di riavviare e poi non.succede nulla, assolutamente nulla. per favore aiutatemi
<glpiana> Kaneki_Ken, prima di masterizzare hai controllato l'md5 della iso?
<glpiana> !md5 | Kaneki_Ken
<ubot-it> Kaneki_Ken: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum. Per una lista completa, si veda: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<Kaneki_Ken> l'hash era corretta. ho usato il programma consigliato dal sito ubunti-it.
<Kaneki_Ken> ubuntu scusate
<glpiana> Kaneki_Ken, e per masterizzare cosa hai usato?
<Kaneki_Ken> il programma di windows. ho usato sempre quello per masterizzare file iso e mai ho avuto un problema
<neramarea> raga, non ne dò fuori: se scarico un pdf con firefox, la finestrella me lo da come sconosciuto, e come applicazione predefinita per aprirlo mi dice "aprirlo con: play on linux (predefinita)". come la cambio l'applicazione predefinita?
<glpiana> neramarea, scegli il programma adatto e metti la spunta su "d'ora in avanti usa questo programma..."
<Kaneki_Ken> con le versioni precedenti di ubuntu era presente l'installazione guidata ma in questa nuova la 14.04 non c'e. cosa dovrei fare? grazie
<neramarea> d'ora in avanti ecc. appare in grigio chiaro, la spunta non è selezionabile. scusa, dovevo precisare
<glpiana> Kaneki_Ken, non so che dirti. se la iso è corretta e la masterizzazione è andata a buon fine e selezioni il dvd per il boot deve partire. a te rimane in schermata nera o si avvia il sistema installato sul disco rigido?
<Kaneki_Ken> si avvia windows come niente fosse cambiato. nel.computer.c'e phenixbios. ho cambiato l'ordine di partenza di avvio, ma niente.
<glpiana> Kaneki_Ken, ma il lettore da segni di vita al boot?
<neramarea> glpiana d'ora in avanti ecc. appare in grigio chiaro, la spunta non è selezionabile. scusa, dovevo precisare
<glpiana> neramarea, ho letto, grazie
<neramarea> scu
<glpiana> neramarea, vai su modifica -> preferenze, scegli la tab applicazioni, scrivi pdf e vedi cosa appare
<glpiana> !image | neramarea
<ubot-it> neramarea: Carica un'immagine su http://postimage.org/?lang=italian | https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<neramarea> appare usa xdg-open, come l'ho settato. ma il proiblema nbon è quello: se io scarico il pdf, e poi ci clicco su, lo apre effettivamente con xdg. è nella finestra di dialogo,che non riesco a rimuovere play on linux dai predefiniti
<neramarea> riguarda i download in genere, ora che ci faccio caso...
<neramarea> non solo i pdf
<glpiana> io aspetto l'immagine comunque
<daniele_> Ciao a tutti, utilizzo chromium su ubuntu 14.04 ma non riesco a far funzionare il flash player. Ho già provato ad installare pepper flash non free, ma non funziona. QUalche suggerimento ? Grazie
<glpiana> daniele_, hai dato sto comando dopo aver installato pepper? sudo update-pepperflashplugin-nonfree --install
<daniele_> glpiana, si dato ma niente
<glpiana> daniele_, cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep sse
<glpiana> !paste | daniele_
<ubot-it> daniele_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<neramarea> http://s21.postimg.org/oe51tqy2f/Schermata_del_2014_09_11_11_37_58.png
<glpiana> neramarea, non ti ho chiesto questo
<neramarea> arrivo
<neramarea> http://postimg.org/image/o2nlgzhmb/
<daniele_> glpiana, ora sto riprovando con il comando sudo update-pepper...
<neramarea> volevo farti vedere cosa intendevo
<daniele_> successivamente va riavvio il pc o basta riavviare chromium ?
<glpiana> neramarea, ma fare esattamente quello che ti si chiede, no? bisogna sempre complicare la vita? ti ho detto discrivere pdf nella ricerca
<glpiana> neramarea, non di cercare pdf
<neramarea> http://postimg.org/image/4lb3aa5rz/
<Kaneki_Ken> all.avvio del pc laptop ho premuto f2. sono entrato nel bios. ho abilitato il boot mnu. sono andato su boot e ho riordanato gli avvii. ho premuto f10 per.salvare ed.uscire. all.avvio ho premuto f12 per aprire il menu boot ma la periferica dvd col cd di ubuntu non si vede. dovrei riprovare a scaricare la iso? e poi rimasterizzarla? ho provato anche montando la iso su daemontools lite ma il programma a quel punto mi da errore per
<Kaneki_Ken> uso windows 7 a 64 bit. stano.
<Kaneki_Ken> strano
<glpiana> neramarea, nel terminale xdg-mime query default application/pdf
<neramarea> evince.desktop
<glpiana> Kaneki_Ken, se hai controllato md5sum ed è corretto l'immagine è a posto
<glpiana> neramarea, chiudi la sessione, entra come guest, prova un pdf e vedi cosa fa
<neramarea> mimetypes.rdf l'ho già cancellato, comunque ora provo e ti dico
<neramarea> glpiana,mi ridai i link per il caricamento immagine? qualcosa è cambiato
<daniele_> glpiana, Ho risolto, Grazie :)
<glpiana> !image | neramarea
<ubot-it> neramarea: Carica un'immagine su http://postimage.org/?lang=italian | https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<neramarea> glpiana come guest non riesco ad accedere allo screenshot. comunque, ora mi chiede solo se salvare il file. mi andrebbe bene anche così
<neramarea> mi basterebbe far sparire playonlinux dalle applicazionim predefinite per l'apertura
<neramarea> glpiana http://postimg.org/image/k0ogd1izt/
<glpiana> neramarea, torna sulle preferenze di firefox, applicazioni, cerca pdf e fa vedere cosa ti da ora
<neramarea> ecco: http://postimg.org/image/736goarcl/ però secondo me i pdf non c'azzeccano nulla
<paolino2511> ho scaricato ubuntu ma è in formato zip...come faccio a masterizzare l'immagine iso?
<glpiana> neramarea, clicca su "anteprima in firefox e dimmi che voci hai in elenco
<jester-> !iso | paolino2511
<ubot-it> paolino2511: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<glpiana> paolino2511, zip?
<jester-> quando mai uno zip
<neramarea> glpiana http://postimg.org/image/fbzep28s3/
<paolino2511> ah infatti ci sono rimasto anche io...l'ho scaricato e vengono dei file zip, se li estraggo una cartella..ma ho bisogno del file.iso da masterizzare
<glpiana> neramarea, secondo me hai qualche problema di permessi sulle configurazioni di firefox. è tutto grigio: puoi selezionare quelle voci?
<neramarea> paolino2511, decomprimi
<glpiana> paolino2511, perchè sosteni siano file zip?
<glpiana> l'immagine non va decompressa
<ExPBoy> paolino2511, da dove hai scaricato?
<neramarea>  certo, glpiana
<neramarea> ma lo zip sì, glpiana
<glpiana> neramarea, allora seleziona la penultima voce
<neramarea> dipende da dove l'ha presa, sta iso
<paolino2511> http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download
<paolino2511> da qui l'ho presa
<glpiana> paolino2511, e perchè sostieni sia un file .zip?
<neramarea> allora non è zippato, paolino2511
<neramarea> fatto glpiana
<glpiana> neramarea, però questa è la sessione ospite
<glpiana> neramarea, torna al tuo utente e vediamo lì cosa appare nei menu
<paolino2511> quindi va bene?? perchè l'icona è quella dei file zip compressi e come tipo di file c'è scritto iso disk image
<paolino2511> va bene??
<glpiana> paolino2511, è una iso, non uno zip. non va decompressa
<glpiana> !iso | paolino2511
<ubot-it> paolino2511: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<ExPBoy> paolino2511, si da windows la vedi come se fosse zip
<ExPBoy> ma non è vero
<paolino2511> ah ok
<paolino2511> quindi masterizzo quello sul dvd
<ExPBoy> segui la guida
<paolino2511> grazie
<neramarea> ssssì, glpiana ma, scusa se insisto, il "problema" me lo da con i file """sconosciuti""", al momento in cui mi si chiede se "aprire con" o "salvare file". i pdf non c'entrano, me lo fa anche con altri file: è nel momento del download, che esce fuori play on linux. se scarico un .deb, mi da l'alternativa tra software center e sava file, correttamente
<neramarea> *salva
<neramarea_> glpiana, non riesco a fare uno screenshot col menu a tendina aperto, comunque anche qui le stesse voci, con la differenza che il "visualizzatore documenti" predefinito è... wine... http://postimg.org/image/h6szc86mh/
<glpiana> neramarea_, scegli "usa altro" e vai a prendere evince
<neramarea_> glpiana, lì c'è già usa xdg-open, come impostazione salvata
<neramarea_> il quale funziona
<glpiana> neramarea_, e mettici evince
<neramarea_> glpiana, ma non è la stessa cosa? a) se cerco evince nell'elenco, dopo aver dato usa altro non trova nulla e b) se da terminale lancio xdg o evince, sempre evince si apre...
<glpiana> vabbè, lasciamo stare
<ExPBoy> neramarea_, magari provare?
<neramarea_> proviamo... come si trova un percorso, da terminale? se cerco evince da lì, non me lo trova
<ExPBoy> :(
<glpiana> neramarea_, da terminale?
<neramarea_> glpiana, se devo selezionare evince come programma predefinito, mi serve il percvorso. perchè se do "usa altro" e poi nekl campo di ricerca inserisco "evince", non mui trova nulla
<glpiana> neramarea_, eddai su, filesystem, /usr/bin
<neramarea_> :-P
<neramarea_> fatto. http://postimg.org/image/pmsqt6u3h/ non è cambiata una beata m...
<neramarea_> perchè i pdf non c'entrano. dovrei cambiare il visualizzatore di documenti predefinito di firefox, ma non so come fare
<ExPBoy> neramarea_, ma per documenti cosa intendi?
<neramarea_> http://postimg.org/image/pmsqt6u3h/ ExPBoy
<ExPBoy> rispondere semplicemente alla domanda no?
<ExPBoy> comunque neramarea_ vai sulle preferenze in ff -> applicazioni e paciocca lì
<neramarea_> mi riesce complicato... il succo del discorso è che, in qualche dannata impostazione, il visualuizzatore documenti predefinito di firefox è stato sostituito da quello "windows" di wine. e non so come sistemare quetsa cosa
<ExPBoy> allora scrivo arabo
<ExPBoy> apri il menù preferenze scheda applicazioni e vedi che c'è
<neramarea_> più che in applicazioni, ExPBoy, qui c'è da mettere mano in about:config, e lì non so veramente da dove cominciare...
<ExPBoy> ok fai come vuoi allora
<glpiana> neramarea_, disisntalla wine e playonlinux e vivi felice
<ExPBoy> lol
<neramarea_> già, glpiana, ci stavo pensando... per quel che li uso... ma l'impostazione sparirà???
<glpiana> mah
<cimqemua> ragazzi non riesco a splittare i file ape http://paste.ubuntu.com/8318875/
<cimqemua> idee in proposito
<cimqemua> comunque riesco a sentire i file ape , quindi oresumi siano installati i codec ape!!!!
<cimqemua> oresumi--->presumo
<glpiana> cimqemua, nel temrinale: dpkg -l | grep monkeys
<cimqemua> glpiana: non ho ricevuto nessuna risposta
<cimqemua> vuoto assoluto
<enzotib> cimqemua, che player usi?
<cimqemua> di solito banshee e vlc
<marco_nero> salve, avrei bisogno di un aiuto: attualmente ho un PC con una partizione con ubuntu, e nella altra win 7. adesso io avrei la necessita di sostituire win7 con win XP, come posso fare senza formattare il disco e quindi mantenendo ubuntu?
<enzotib> cimqemua, nel man page di shnsplit dice che APE è supportato attraverso un modulo esterno, ed indica due siti
<enzotib> cimqemua, comunque il primo non funziona ed il secondo ha solo un app per Windows
<enzotib> cimqemua, secondo me ti conviene convertire in FLAC
<glpiana> marco_nero, esegui una normale installazione di windows, che vedrà solo la partizione di windows 7. poi ripristini grub
<glpiana> !grub | marco_nero
<ubot-it> marco_nero: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<marco_nero> non ho ben capito, perché dovrei usare una live di ubuntu?
<cimqemua> enzotib: tu dici di cinvertire il file da splittare in flac e inseguito procedere con la separazione del file unico
<enzotib> cimqemua, sì, puoi estrarre il WAV con l'applicazione per Windows che ti dicevo prima, che gira bene sotto Wine, poi la conversione in FLAC puoi farla con flac
<cristian_c> marco_nero, perché serve a capire se il sistema gira bene, se tutto è riconosciuto, ecc...
<cristian_c> e se ti piace ovviamente :P
<cristian_c> prima di installare
<marco_nero> nono ma io non ho necessita di installare ubuntu
<cristian_c> marco_nero, aspetta, ma a te serve grub, giusto?
<enzotib> cimqemua, anche ffmpeg dovrebbe farlo
<marco_nero> devo solo mantenerlo come è ora, ma devo mettere win XP nella altra partizione
<cristian_c> marco_nero, ah, quindi devi ripristinare grub?
<cristian_c> nel caso ,ti serve la live
<marco_nero> non so bene cosa sia GRUB a dire il vero
<cristian_c> !grub | marco_nero
<ubot-it> marco_nero: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<cristian_c> leggi
<marco_nero> OK ma in parole povere è possibile fare quello che serve a me?
<cristian_c> marco_nero, riassumi la situazione
<cristian_c> tutto quello che è successo
<marco_nero> OK, allora io ho un PC con due partizioni, una che appunto ha ubuntu e un altra che ha win 7. per mie necessita ho bisogno di sostituire la partizine che ha win 7 e installarci sopra win XP, senza perow che quella con ubuntu venga toccata. questo è ciò che devo fare
<cristian_c> marco_nero, molto semplicemente
<cristian_c> marco_nero, dovresti avviare il disco di installazione di xp
<cristian_c> quando si tratta di selezionare la partizione
<cristian_c> marco_nero, troverai quella di 7 e una sconosciuta
<cristian_c> marco_nero, tu installa su quella di 7
<cristian_c> poi ci sarà da ripristinare grub, molto probabilmente
<marco_nero> OK perfetto, funziona anche se installo win da USB vero?
<cristian_c> marco_nero, non saprei, tra l'altro non ho mai sentito parlare di xp su usb
<marco_nero> strano, l ultima volte che ho installato win 7 l ho fatto da USB, anche perche ormai il CD di XP chissà dové sparito in mezzo al casino che ho a casa...
<cimqemua> enzotib: ho installato questo pacchetto  mac_3.99-u4-b5-s6~lffl~lucid~ppa4_amd64.deb.zip e il problema si è risolto
<enzotib> cimqemua, e dove lo hai preso?
<enzotib> dev'essere una cosa vecchia, ma se funziona bene così
<marco_nero> OK comunque mi serve un ultimo aiuto, siccome attualmente non ho a dispozione un hdd esterno su cui fare un backup, è possibile da ubuntu copiare dei file dalla partizione di windows a quella di ubuntu?
<cristian_c> marco_nero, puoi farlo sempre in live
<cristian_c> marco_nero, quanto è grande il backup?
<cristian_c> e quanto è grande la partizione di windows?
<cristian_c> marco_nero, parli di dati utente?
<cristian_c> tipo musica, documenti, film, ecc...
<marco_nero> si si scusa ero un attimo afk, principalmente sono foto, documenti word, e poi video e musica, e anche alcuni file si backup di android
<marco_nero> daranno una ventina di gb
<marco_nero> saranno*
<cristian_c> sì, file dati
<cristian_c> marco_nero, ci stanno nella partizione di ubuntu?
<cristian_c> hai sufficiente spazio libero?
<marco_nero> si si dovrei avere circa 50gb
<cristian_c> marco_nero, ok, magari controlla direttamente da gparted
<marco_nero> cioè?
<cristian_c> !gparted | marco_nero
<ubot-it> marco_nero: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/PartizionamentoManuale
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> !info gparted
<ubot-it> gparted (source: gparted): GNOME partition editor. In component main, is optional. Version 0.18.0-1 (trusty), package size 527 kB, installed size 1880 kB
<marco_nero> OK grazie
<cristian_c> marco_nero, oppure con: sudo fdisk -l
<cristian_c> o meglio con: df -h
<marco_nero> ol
<marco_nero> ok
<Kaneki_Ken> Da quando installare ubuntu è diventato impossibile? Due anni fa c'era l'installazione guidata e potevo scegliere su quale periferica installarlo. Come faccio a passare a linux se non mi è neanche possibile installarlo? Altro che umanità verso gli altri! Sono costretto ad intraprendere un'odissea solo per installarlo, tanto vale rimanere con Windows.
<enzotib> Kaneki_Ken, che tipo di problema riscontri?
<Kaneki_Ken> ho provato sia con la versione a 64 che quella a 32
<enzotib> Kaneki_Ken, hai già Windows installato?
<Kaneki_Ken> non riesco ad installare ubuntu, precisamente ad avviare da cd
<enzotib> Kaneki_Ken, rispondi alla mia domanda, per cortesia?
<Kaneki_Ken> il bios è phoenix ma è diverso
<Kaneki_Ken> si
<enzotib> Kaneki_Ken, che versione di Windows? UEFI è abilitato nel BIOS?
<Kaneki_Ken> ho windows 7
<Kaneki_Ken> non lo so, non mi intendo di queste cose, ho preso qualche informazione qua e là dalla rete
<Kaneki_Ken> grazie che mi stai aiutando
<Kaneki_Ken> :)
<enzotib> Kaneki_Ken, è necessario saperlo, perché potrebbe non andare proprio per questo motivo, prova a riavviare, premere il tasto che ti fa andare nel BIOS e cerca se c'è qualche opzione che parla di EFI o di UEFI
<enzotib> Kaneki_Ken, io mi allontano un attimo, ma torno a breve
<cristian_c> Kaneki_Ken, beh, io ti consiglio di leggere il wiki, invece hce 'prendere qualche informazione dalla rete', così eviti di arrabbiarti
<cristian_c> e risparmi fatica e tempo
<cristian_c> :)
<Kaneki_Ken> ok, io intanto riavvio e controllo. poi ritorno nella chat, grazie:)
<cristian_c> *che
<nicobari> cioa a tutti ho bisogno di aiuto
<nicobari> ciao
<nicobari> chi mi aiuta
<krabador> nicobari, chiedi
<nicobari> quando tento di installare da terminale con il comando
<nicobari> sudo apt-get
<nicobari> mi esce un errore
<nicobari> sudo apt-get install unity-tweak-tool [sudo] password for nicola:  Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done E: Unable to locate package unity-tweak-tool
<nicobari> aspetaa ora lo metto in ordine
<nicobari> nicola@Ubuntu-pc:~$ sudo apt-get install unity-tweak-tool
<nicobari> [sudo] password for nicola:
<nicobari> Reading package lists... Done
<nicobari> Building dependency tree
<nicobari> Reading state information... Done
<nicobari> E: Unable to locate package unity-tweak-tool
<nicobari> chi mi aiuta
<jester-> nicobari: sudo apt-get update prima
<nicobari> e dopo
<jester-> sudo apt-get install unity-tweak-tool
<nicobari> menteper aggiornare ubuntu
<nicobari> mentre per
<jester-> upgrade
<jester-> ma te lo fa in automatico l'aggiornamento se c'è
<nicobari> e aggiorna ad ubuntu 14.03
<jester-> nicobari: ???
<jester-> nicobari: che rilascio hai adesso
<nicobari> il 13.10
<jester-> è scaduta ma guarda  se il gestore aggiornamenti la vede ancora la 14.04
<nicobari> in che modo posso
<nicobari> si chiama software updater
<nicobari> in inglese
<jester-> guardi nei menu sistema e cerchi gestore aggiornamenti
<jester-> nicobari: ma hai appena installato?
<nicobari> no
<nicobari> da più di un mese
<jester-> nicobari: e non hai mai aggiornato?
<jester-> nicobari: per quello non trova il pacchetto i server sono spenti
<nicobari> e come faccio
<nicobari> devo reinstallare la più recente
<jester-> nicobari: piglia la 14.04 e poi segui il metodo ripristino
<jester-> !ripristino | nicobari
<ubot-it> nicobari: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<nicobari> ma devo masterizzarlo sul dvd
<nicobari> qomunque vedo di leggerla
<jester-> nicobari: se riesci col pensiero anzichè fare dvd o usb........
<nicobari> quindi devo fare aggiorna ubuntu
<nicobari> va bene anche un hard disk
<nicobari> esterno
<nicobari> jester il gestore aggiornamenti mi dice Waiting for apt-get to exit
<jester-> nicobari: la 13.10 è scaduta, non piu supportata, i server apt son spenti
<nicobari> grazie
<nicobari> ora sono nella pagina di download di ubuntu
<nicobari> e c'è la versione 14.04.01 lts,la  14.04.01 lts versione della comunità e la versione 14.04.05 lts quale scelgo
<nicobari> jester- ci sei
<jester-> nicobari: pigla la comunita che è in italiano
<nicobari> e gli aggornamenti arrivano insieme a quelli normali
<jester->  è sempre la stessa
<jester-> solo con italico preinstallato
<nicobari> quindi non devo aggiornare per averlo
<nicobari> e per le stampanti come dovrei fare
<nicobari> ringrazio jester- e chi mi ha aiutato
<nicobari> ciao
<zavorra> salve a tutti , ho un problema con il wi-fi di un eeepc 1001ha , nonostante lo abiliti con fn+f2 il network manager mi dice che  disattivato da uno switch hardware , non è presente uno switch hardware
<jester-> zavorra: tipo di scheda?
<jester-> zavorra: lspci | grep -i network
<zavorra> 02:00.0 Network controller: Ralink corp. RT3090 Wireless 802.11n 1T/1R PCIe
<zavorra> scusa jester
<zavorra> avevo un cliente
<jester->  zavorra rfkill list e posta il risultato nel pastebin
<jester-> !paste | zavorra
<ubot-it> zavorra: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<zavorra> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8320537/
<jester-> zavorra: sudo rfkill unblock all
<jester-> zavorra: quaindi fa vedere iwconfig
<zavorra> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8320550/
<jester-> zavorra: sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<zavorra> wlan0     Interface doesn't support scanning : Network is down
<jester-> zavorra: la vedi l a wifi nell'icona di rete?
<zavorra> mi dice "disabilitata da interruttore hardware"
<jester-> zavorra: lubuntu?
<zavorra> mate
<jester-> mint?
<zavorra> si
<jester-> zavorra: somiglia ma non è uguale uguale nè
<zavorra> a cosa ?
<jester-> zavorra: gurda la query
<jester-> zavorra: mint non è ubuntu
<jester-> sarebbe come dire che tua suocera è come sual figlia
<zavorra> stesso dna hahahaha
<zavorra> speriamo di no!!!
<jester-> zavorra: in pvt hai un link a tuo rischio
<pdor> per krecipes devo andare su ubuntu chat vero?
<cristian_c> !info krecipes
<ubot-it> krecipes (source: krecipes): recipes manager for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0~beta2-3 (trusty), package size 540 kB, installed size 2104 kB
<cristian_c> lol
<rob_____> ciao. a tutti. ho un computer con linux mint e windows xp (scelgo all'avvio). xp non funziona più. quindi posso accedere solo a linux mint. voglio installare xubuntu 14.04 sul computer (basta linux mint e xp). scarico il file e dopo cosa devo fare?
<rob_____> grazie mille
<rob_____> ovviamente non sono un gran esperto....  :)
<rob_____> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | rob_____
<ubot-it> rob_____: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<krabador> rob_____, come hai installato mint?
<rob_____> da dvd ma ormai non ricordo più. si può fare senza dvd?  grazie krabador
<krabador> !usbwin | rob_____
<ubot-it> rob_____: Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB (guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows) | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<krabador> scarichi la iso, usi questo programma
<rob_____> windows non mi funziona. devo partire da linuxmint
<cristian_c> !unetbootin
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Unetbootin
<cristian_c> rob_____, c'è anche questo
<krabador> rob_____, ma dovrebbe esserci usb-creator-gtk
<krabador> che fai partire dal terminale
<rob_____> ok. il link di @ubot-it mi sembra utile.  se no dal terminale come faccio. io scarico il file su usb. fin qui ci siamo. poi?
<krabador> rob_____, quando ti chiederà dove installare, puo' esserci l'opzione di sostituire mint con ubuntu 14.04 , se non c'è scegli "altro" , selezioni a mano la partizione di mint, come root
<krabador> rob_____, usb-creator-gtk , da terminale
<rob_____> digito usb-creator-gtk da terminale, giusto?
<krabador> rob_____, ti serve qualcuno che venga a premere invio?
<rob_____> ah ah... no... ragazzi scusate ma non sono esperto come voi. anzi un po' ignorante in materia. lo ammetto. una domanda: in questo modo posso anche eliminare la partizione con windows xp che non voglio più?
<rob_____> mi rimarraà sempre xp al fianco di xubuntu?
<rob_____> xp lo voglio togliere
<krabador> rob_____, si, avrai una schermata di opzioni su dove e come installare
<krabador> e potrai usare tutto il disco
<krabador> "installa ubuntu su tutto il disco"
<krabador> pialla tutto e mette ubuntu
<krabador> ma privarsi completamente di win è una cattiva idea
<rob_____> ottimo. grazie per l'aiuto e la pazienza. mettero xubuntu
<Aleks_> ciao
<Noburo> ciao a tutti ragazzi
<Noburo> qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi nel provare a recuperare dati da un hard disk esterno che su windows non viene riconosciuto, mentre su ubuntu me lo dà vuoto?
<cristian_c> Noburo, come hai perso i dati?
<ittofa> ciao, io ho usato un software che si chiama datalife service
<Noburo> cristian_c, l'ho prestato ad un "amico" che non so cosa gli abbia combinato
<ittofa> è a pagamento ma i primi 30 gg sono gratis, mi sono trovato benissimo
<Noburo> se lo attacco su win, mi dice "periferica usb non riconosciuta", su ubuntu me lo monta istantaneamente ma mi dice che è vuoto
<ittofa> io credo che tu lo debba formattare per poterlo riutlizzare
<cristian_c> Noburo, perfetto
<ittofa> e fidati, con il programma che ti ho detto recuperi almeno l'80% dei file
<cristian_c> ittofa, magari è meglio che consigli queste cose in query o in un altro canale, non #ubuntu-it
<cristian_c> ittofa, assolutamente no, sopratutto se vuole recuperare i dati
<ittofa> si, ma in casi estremi
<cristian_c> lui ha parlato di recuperare i dati
<cristian_c> ittofa, è pèggio
<Noburo> sono nelle vostre mani ragazzi
<Noburo> è un hd di backup
<ittofa> si appunto, io ho recuperato tutto...
<Noburo> quindi vi lascio immaginare quello che avevo dentro
<ittofa> ti capisco io stavo per buutare via 1TB di roba
<cristian_c> ittofa, per favore...
<cristian_c> Noburo, dunque, strano che sia vuoto
<ittofa> cosa?
<cristian_c> con cosa lo hai aperto?
<cristian_c> ittofa, non suggerire rimedi che possono pure peggiorare le cose
<Noburo> ho semplicemente attaccato le due prese usb al portatile
<cristian_c> due?
<Noburo> sì, non è recentissimo
<Noburo> era un hd di un altro portatile, ho comprato un box esterno ed è diventato quello che è
<ittofa> vabbè, ciao e buona fortuna.... ;)
<cristian_c> Noburo, beh, non ho capito comunque perché due connessioni usb
<Noburo> *si tocca*
<cristian_c> Noburo, comunque, non ho capito con quale programma lo hai aperto
<cristian_c> il disco
<Noburo> me lo ha aperto ubuntu non appena l'ho attaccato
<cristian_c> Noburo, digita anche: dmesg | tail
<cristian_c> da terminale, appena lo colleghi
<cristian_c> Noburo, e controlla il contenuto anche da terminale
<cristian_c> non soltanto da file manager
<cristian_c> Noburo, poi , una volta visto questo, si può anche pensare ad altro, tipo testdisk
<cristian_c> !info testdisk
<ubot-it> testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.14-2 (trusty), package size 534 kB, installed size 1269 kB
<Noburo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8321122/
<Noburo> questo è il dmesg
<cristian_c> ci sono degli errori
<cristian_c> Noburo, è un disco per mac?
<cristian_c> hfs
<Noburo> no, mai collegato a mac
<cristian_c> [  262.750863] hfs: Filesystem was not cleanly unmounted, running fsck.hfsplus is recommended.  mounting read-only.
<cristian_c> [  469.012470] [drm:gen6_sanitize_pm] *ERROR* Power management discrepancy: GEN6_RP_INTERRUPT_LIMITS expected 170d0000, was 17000000
<cristian_c> era di un pc cn winz?
<cristian_c> Noburo, comunque, digita anche: sudo fdisk -l
<cristian_c> Noburo, per sicurezza, ti consiglio di clonare il disco ed eseguire l'fsck sulla copia clonata
<Noburo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8321128/
<cristian_c> 100 GB?
<Noburo> sì
<cristian_c> tra l'altro è stranamente in tabella gpt. lol
<cristian_c> cosa alquanto strana
<Noburo> cristian_c, dovrei andare un attimo a cena, ti trovo tra poco?
<cristian_c> però se è un disco preso da winz, ha un senso
<cristian_c> Noburo, non so, tu scrivi
<cristian_c> che qualcuno magari c'è
<Noburo> mi scriveresti intanto quello che mi consigli di fare?
<Noburo> quando torno provo
<Noburo> faccio subito
<Aleks_> che voi sappiate il man da terminale ha un indice o qualcosa del genere?
<Noburo> rieccomi
<Noburo> cristian_c, ci sei?
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> Noburo, beh, ci sono cose che non capisco
<Noburo> dici che ce la facciamo a recuperare qualcosa?
<Noburo> dimmi tutto
<cristian_c> Noburo, quando è stato tolto dal pc e inserito nel box, il disco funzionava?
<cristian_c> collegandolo
<Noburo> sì decisamente
<Noburo> lo usavo come backup
<cristian_c> Noburo, digita: sudo parted -l
<cristian_c> Noburo, ma su quale pc risiedeva?
<Noburo> un portatile
<Noburo> ma è cosa di almeno 2 anni fa
<Noburo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8321273/
<cristian_c> un portatile con...=?
<cristian_c> quale portatile?
<cristian_c> Modello: FUJITSU MHV2100AT PL (scsi)
<Noburo> quello di mio fratello :D
<Noburo> un asus credo
<cristian_c> Tabella delle partizioni: gpt
<cristian_c> mentre il disco principale interno del pc ha:
<cristian_c> Tabella delle partizioni: msdos
<Noburo> alt
<Noburo> il notebook dal quale sto parlando
<Noburo> è un notebook che ha ubuntu
<cristian_c>  1      17,4kB  210MB   210MB       fat32        EFI System partition     avvio
<cristian_c>  2      344MB   99,9GB  99,6GB      hfs+         MacDrive HFS+ partition
<Noburo> con tre partizioni
<cristian_c> Noburo, il fatto è che una delle due partizioni del disco non credo ti serva a qualcosa
<cristian_c> intendo la prima
<cristian_c> Noburo, è una partizione d'avvio uefi
<cristian_c> Noburo, devi avviare sistemi operativi da quel disco?
<Noburo> no
<cristian_c> Noburo, allora puoi tranquillamente cancellare quella partizione
<cristian_c> Noburo, riguardo la seconda:
<cristian_c> Noburo, è una partizione per mac
<cristian_c> nonostante tu abbia negato questo fatto
<Noburo> ma non è mai stato collegato a mac
<Noburo> non voglio negare il fatto che ci sia una partizione
<cristian_c> beh, qualcuno ha creato quella partizione
<Noburo> cioè non riesco a spiegarmela
<cristian_c> sì, ma è una partizione per mac
<cristian_c> <cristian_c>  2      344MB   99,9GB  99,6GB      hfs+         MacDrive HFS+ partition
<cristian_c> Noburo, qualcuno l'ha fatto al posto tuo?
<Noburo> a questo punto credo che la persona a cui l'abbia prestato
<Noburo> chissà cosa gli abbia combinato
<cristian_c> Noburo, magari ne devi parlare col tuo amico
<cristian_c> Noburo, può darsi abbia formattato il tuo disco
<cristian_c> creando una nuova partizione su un mac
<Noburo> da ubuntu c'è qualcosa che io possa fare?
<cristian_c> Noburo, dovresti fare qualche domanda al tuo amico
<cristian_c> per vedere su quale pc l'ha usato
<Noburo> che io sappia ha un windows8
<Noburo> e nulla più
<cristian_c> mmmmmmm
<cristian_c> Noburo, dovresti parlarci
<Noburo> conoscendo la sua elusività
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> beh, ci sono cose che solo lui può spiegarti
<Noburo> mi dirà che ha attaccato l'hard disk, ma dicendogli "Periferica usb non riconosciuta" l'ha staccato e basta
<cristian_c> Noburo, no, qui c'è una partizione per mac
<cristian_c> Noburo, controlla il disco con gparted
<cristian_c> per vedere quanto spazio è utilizzato
<Noburo> controllo subito
<cristian_c> Noburo, gli posti i risultati
<cristian_c> Noburo, sicuro che sia tuo il disco?
<cristian_c> :P
<Noburo> non ne capisce così tanto
<cristian_c> Noburo, io andrei da lui con le prove in mano
<Noburo> gparted mostra graficamente quello che mi ha detto il terminale
<cristian_c> Noburo, cioè?
<cristian_c> posta una schermata
<Noburo> arriva
<Noburo> http://imgur.com/QnLiZ2J
<cristian_c> Noburo, il disco è vuoto
<cristian_c> come se fosse stato formattato
<cristian_c> *la partizione
<cristian_c> Noburo, a questo punto, vai dal tuo amico e fatti raccontare la verità
<cristian_c> con le prove in mano
<Noburo> ci parlerò
<Noburo> anche per capire
<Noburo> penso che a questo punto, recuperare dati da una partizione hfs esuli un po' dal contesto ubuntu-it
<cristian_c> Noburo, più che altro, andrebbe capito che è successo
<cristian_c> cosa che può dirti il tuo amico
<cristian_c> e poi decidere il da farsi di conseguenza
<Noburo> non risponde :|
<cristian_c> lol
<Noburo> sta parlando di cose strane
<Noburo> ha parlato fino a due secondi fa
<Noburo> riguardo errori di ridondanza ciclici, temperature alte, e periferiche usb non riconosciute
<Noburo> secondo me non ha idea di cosa stesse dicendo
<Noburo> i miei due cents: ha combinato qualche cazzata, e per coprire il misfatto ha formattato in una partizione che lo avrebbe "scagionato" in quanto non possiede mac
<Noburo> tant'è che al tel gli dissi solamente di "hfs", quando lui ha parlato di "hfs+"
<Noburo> cristian_c, il fatto che l'hd fosse precedentemente in ntfs e adesso in hfs+ complica il recupero dei dati suppongo
<krabador> !chat | Noburo
<ubot-it> Noburo: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Noburo> sì scusa, sono un po' alterato
<Stefano123> Sera a tutti
<Stefano123> Scusate tutti, da quando uso Ubuntu non riesco più a scrivere commenti su youtube, anche se sono registrato e identificato su G+
<Stefano123> qualcuno sa perchè?
<drox> Salve a tutti ci sono fotografi in chat?
<drox> ho un problemone con il colorimetro Spyder2 non mi ricordo più la procedura per
<drox> fare la taratura del video o meglio quella la ho
<drox> ma non riesco più a far partire spyd2er
<drox> cristian_c, tu conosci il mondo dei colorimetri e argyll?
<enzotib> Stefano123, hai installato qualche estensione?
<drox> drox@DragonFly:~$ dispcal -v -q h -y l -G 2.4 SM245B
<drox> Setting up the instrument
<drox> dispcal: Error - new_disprd() failed with 'Instrument Access Failed (No PLD Pattern - have you run spyd2en ?)'
<drox> PERCHE'?
<enzotib> have you run spyd2en?
<drox> enzotib, no ma non ci riesco
<drox> enzotib, quando lancio il comando spyd2en per riuscire a prendere il driver dal cd Originale mi dice che il comando non esiste
<enzotib> quale comando?
<drox> Spyd2en -v
<enzotib> drox, ma che roba è, in che pacchetto dovrebbe essere?
<drox> Argyll
<drox> una volta era in ArgyllCSM
<drox> dovrebbe essere un plugin che estrapola dal file exe il driver del colorimetro e lo da al sistema
<enzotib> drox, in argyll non c'è nessun file con quel nome
<drox> lo ho visto è questo che non capisco
<drox> mi serve  il programma che estrapoli il firewire del prodotto per inserirlo nelsistema
<drox> anche su in ternet non riesco a trovare nullla
<drox> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8322073/ enzotib
<Tako> Ciao belli
<Tako> volevo chiedere
<Tako> ma per il server samba? come devo fare su lubuntu 14.04? ho letto http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Samba ma non funziona
<Tako> nessuno sa aiutarmi?
<drox> mi dispiace Tako  io non so niente di samba
<Tako> sto leggendo una guida su ubuntuhandbook.org ora vedo un po'
<drox> enzotib, trovato il nuovo plugin è oeminst !!!
<Tako> ci sono riuscito
<Tako> ora rilevo il pc linux da windows
<Tako> se volete vi dico come ho fatto
<drox> scrivi pure potrebbe sempre servire!!!
<Noburo> stacco ragazzi
<Noburo> cristian_c, grazie del supporto
<drox> notte
<tumbler__> qualcuno di voi ha installato fluxbox?
<Tako> in pratica
<Tako> per far riconoscere windows a linux e viceversa
<Tako> ho semplicemente installato samba esternamente, dato che anche se teoricamente c'è già
<Tako> non c'è il programma di gestione e non funziona
<Tako> l'ho configurato aprendo e facendo click su >preferenze  ed impostazioni server
<Tako> messo in WORKGROUP
<Tako> assegnata la directory (/home/utente/)
<Tako> e tutto funziona a dovere
<Guest20162> Ciao a tutti ho un problema ho installato Ubuntu ma vedo tutto gigante e se apro le impostazioni non riesco a visualizzare la parte del n basso per che troppo grossa la finestra
<Tako> Guest20162, che risoluzione hai?
<Guest20162> Qualcuno sa come risolvere?
<Tako> Guest20162: dipende.
<Tako> in che risoluzione sei?
<Guest20162> Non lo so non so dove vedere
<Tako> sul monitor non c'è  qualcosa che ti dice a che risoluzione è l'output?
<Guest20162> Su impostazioni schermo
<Guest20162> È un notebook easynote
<Tako> impostazioni hai detto che non riesci a vedere
<Tako> perché è troppo grande
<Tako> ad occhio come ti sembra?
<Guest20162> Esatto cmq gigante fai conto che le icone sulla sinistra sono grosse quanto una pallina da tennis 🎾
<Guest20162> Forse un pochino meno haha da ping pong
<Tako> uhmmm, strano
<Tako> provato ad avviare con nomodeset?
<Guest20162> Non so come fare
<Guest20162> Non so cosa sia
<Tako> allora
<Tako> quando avvii
<Tako> parte direttamente ubuntu
<Tako> o prima si vede grub?
<Guest20162> Cosa è gran? Tipo un BIOS?
<Tako> il bootloader
<Tako> in pratica
<Tako> quella schermata dopo il post (il nome del produttore pc per intenderci)
<Tako> che ti chiede se avviare ubuntu
<Tako> memtest, windows
<Tako> o altro
<Tako> capito?
<Guest20162> Parte solo Ubuntu
<Tako> ah
<Tako> cazzo
<Tako> prova a fare f8
<Tako> dopo il post
<Tako> premi sempre f8
<Guest20162> Parte il produttore paxkrdbell dove ho possibilità d entrare nel BIOS con f8 poi parte Ubuntu
<Tako> nono
<Tako> non andare nel bios
<Tako> aspetta dopo il logo
<Tako> appena si toglie il logo premi sempre f8 e vedi se ubuntu ti da le opzioni avanzate
<Tako> se sì metti opzioni avanzate e scegli nomodeset
<Guest20162> Subito dopo il logo di Ubuntu?
<Tako> no
<Tako> subito prima
<Tako> dopo il logo packardbell
<Tako> sinceramente non so se è così, il fatto è che io i parametri di boot li setto da grub quindi non ho mai avuto questo problema
<Tako> e la cosa dello schermo è molto molto strana
<Guest20162> Allora subito dopo il logo con f8 scelgo il boot Davide
<Guest20162> Device
<Guest20162> Non le opzioni avanzate
<Tako> ah
<Tako> che roba strana
<Tako> ma questo problema
<Tako> come si è presentato?
<Tako> che stavi facendo prima che accadesse?
<Tako> anche da live te lo fa? o solo da os installato?
<Guest20162> Allora avevo vista ho scaricato Ubuntu 32 bit l ho messo una chiavetta usb ho riavviato il PC ed ho selezionato come boot l usb ho installato Ubuntu e dopo il riavviato Dell installazione Ubuntu alla schermata principale è gigante
<Guest20162> Anche quando mi chiede la Psw e gigante
<Guest20162> Non so che fare
<Guest20162> Esistono dei driver?
<Guest20162> Bo
<krabador> Guest20162, http://i1-news.softpedia-static.com/images/news-700/Ubuntu-14-04-LTS-to-Implement-the-Bleeding-Edge-GRUB-2-02-Beta-2-Boot-Loader.jpg    questa schermata la vedi correttamente ?
<Guest20162> No non la vedo questa schermata quando il PC parte.
<Guest20162> Forse il file di installazione oppure la scrittura del file ISO si usb era corrotta e non ha installato correttamente?
<Guest20162> Domani ricarico Ubuntu lo rimetto sulla chiavetta usb e reinstallo tutto
<Guest20162> C'è una procedura da fare o tasti da cliccare per vedere quella schermata?
<Guest20162> Quando è se la vedo devo andare su impostazioni avanzate e fare cosa?
<krabador> Guest20162, hai windows su questo pc ?
<Guest20162> Avevo vista
<Guest20162> Ora più nulla se non Ubuntu gigante
<Tako> scusa, ora ci sono
<krabador> Guest20162, allora, quando accendi mettiti a premere shift destro
<krabador> Guest20162, e ti appare la schermata
<Tako> Guest20162: so come farti risolvere
<Tako> krabador, imho, il problema sono i driver
<salentos> salve ho problemi con la webcam
<Tako> dovrebbe avviare la live con nomodeset, se tutto si vede bene
<Tako> allora installare, sempre con nomodeset poi cambiare i driver e provare quelli proprietari
<salentos> su skype no si vede nulla che fare
<krabador> Tako, se parte grub non serve
<Tako> vero
<Tako> se parte grub basta dare il -nomodeset come parametro di boot
<Tako> salentos, non so aiutarti, a me skype su linux lubuntu 14.04
<Guest20162> Quindi appena accendo clicco shift destro? Quale sarebbe
<Tako> non funziona il microfono
<Tako> guest shift destro è la freccia in su sotto invio, quella per fare le maiuscole
<Guest20162> Ok perfetto mi si apre la schermata entro in impostazioni avanzate e dopo?
<salentos> tako audio a me bene video manca
<krabador> Guest20162, http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-fRCOEIEAF5c/Ta2sWdNrbVI/AAAAAAAAGPA/J0K5qjJqDZ8/s200/shift.jpg
<krabador> Guest20162, è visualizzato correttamente grub ?
<krabador> con l'aspetto dell'immagine che ti ho dato ?
<Guest20162> Sisi adesso?
<Guest20162> Entro in  option advanced?
<krabador> Guest20162, no
<Tako> krabador, tu che vuoi fargli fare a guest?
<krabador> Guest20162, sulla prima linea in alto, premi il tasto e
<Guest20162> Fatto
<krabador> Guest20162, posizionati a fianco di "quiet splash"
<krabador> scrivi nomodeset
<Guest20162> Si è aperta una schermata
<krabador> premi poi f10
<Guest20162> Non ho quiet splash
<Guest20162> Ho record fail
<Guest20162> Loadvodeogfzmose
<Guest20162> Gfxmode
<Guest20162> Insmos
<Guest20162> Set root
<Tako> guest
<krabador> Guest20162, http://images.maketecheasier.com/2009/12/ubuntukarmic-edit-grub-entr.png
<Tako> ma che è successo?
<Tako> fai come sta dicendo krabador
<Guest20162> Ok ho fatto la modifica del file e poi f 10
<Guest20162> S e riavviato ma è ancora gigante
<krabador> Guest20162, ricordi user name e password?
<Tako> che cosa assurda
<Guest20162> Si certo perché?
<krabador> Guest20162, premi ctrl alt f2 , fai il login testuale, inserendo user name e pass, scrivi sudo lshw -C video
<krabador> Guest20162, e gentilmente con precisione che scheda video hai
<krabador> *riporti
<krabador> leccepuglia, locate v4l1compat
<krabador> leccepuglia, da terminale
<leccepuglia> dimmi krabador
<leccepuglia> che problema ce
<Guest20162> Kravador ti ringrazio Dell aiuto facciamo che vado a letto domani reinstallo tutto e rientro bella chat ad un orario accettabile
<krabador> leccepuglia, locate v4l1compat
<Guest20162> Buona notte a tutti e grazie
<krabador> leccepuglia, da terminale
<leccepuglia> come faccio
<krabador> apri un terminale , sai cos'è?
<leccepuglia> ho problemi con skype no mi ci si vede la webcam chi mi da una mano
<Tako> Ciao Guest20162, notte
<Tako> krabador per curiosità ho chiuso la sessione sul pc con linux ed ho dato ctrl+alt+f2
<Tako> ed ho fatto il login in maniera testuale
<Tako> ora come posso tornare al desktop?
<krabador> ctrl alt f7
<Tako> grazie
<krabador> leccepuglia, apri il terminale , scrivi locate v4l1compat , invio
<krabador> !pastebin | leccepuglia
<ubot-it> leccepuglia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> sudconvoi, devi continuare ancora ad uscire e rientrare?
<sudconvoi> salve ho dei problemi con webcam in skype no si vede che devo fare e poi quando avvio ubuntu ce una schermata nera al posto del logo
<sudconvoi> perche
<krabador> sudconvoi leccepuglia salentos, apri un terminale
<krabador> sudconvoi leccepuglia salentos, scrivi locate v4l1compat
<krabador> !pastebin | sudconvoi
<ubot-it> sudconvoi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<amoubuntu> salve ho problemi con la webcam su skype chi mi aiuta e un portatile toshiba l655
<krabador> amoubuntu, apri un terminale , scrivi locate v4l1compat  , e pastebin
<amoubuntu> perche
<krabador> !pastebin | amoubuntu
<ubot-it> amoubuntu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> se cadi / te ne vai per giocare col nick, rientra con il risultato del comando
<amoubuntu> ho scritto nel terminale krabador ma no succede nulla che fare allora
<krabador> amoubuntu, quando eri leccepuglia
<krabador> all'1:06
<krabador> c'era anche scritto di premere poi invio
<krabador> amoubuntu, non ce l'hai il tasto invio ?
<Tako> amoubuntu: se vuoi cambiare nick senza rientrare trecento volte basta digitare /nick nuovonome
<Tako> sta crashando
<krabador> no, fidati, sta facendo un'altra cosa.
<Tako> è andato in timeout
<Tako> boh
<Tako> dai io vado tanto qui non c'è nessuno
<Tako> che necessita di aiuto
<Tako> ciao krabador, a domani
<Stefano123> Salve di nuovo, proprio nessuno sa perchè da quando ho installato ubuntu non posso più scrivere né su youtube né su disqus?
#ubuntu-it 2014-09-12
<dino_> ciao
<dino_> qualcuno può aiutarmi
<jester-> dino_: vista l'ora?
<dino_> si
<dino_> perchè?
<dino_> è tardi?
<jester-> perché il canale non è un callcenter 24 su 24
<dino_> ok. credevo che fosse aperto vista la gente che è collegata
<jester-> comunque che problema hai
<dino_> ho scaricato la nuova versione 14.04 sia a 32 che 64 bit
<dino_> ma pur masterizzando una decina di dvd...
<dino_> mi appare sempre una schermata nera
<dino_> che blocca tutto
<dino_> senza neanche far partire l'installazione
<jester-> dino_: non è che hai copiato la iso anzichè scriverla?
<dino_> no
<dino_> l'installzione con la schermata ubuntu parte
<jester-> dino_: hai controllato md5sum della iso prima di usarla?
<dino_> ma poi si blocca facendo apparire questa schermata nera
<jester-> dino_: arrivi alla prima schermata col menu?
<dino_> no
<dino_> solo quella in cui appare la scritta ubuntu
<dino_> al menu non mi ci fa arrivare
<jester-> dino_: quando parte vedi un logo piccolo un basso, pigia enter
<jester-> ti da il menu, F6 e setti nomodeset batti enter e esc
<jester-> !md5sum | dino_ se iso ha errori è tempo preso
<ubot-it> dino_ se iso ha errori è tempo preso: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<dino_> ok
<dino_> allora farò quello che mi hai consigliato
<dino_> grazie
<jester-> dino_: pc vecchio?
<dino_> non vecchissimo
<dino_> è cmq un dual core
<dino_> 4 anni circa
<dino_> questa nuona versione potrebbe non andare bene?
<jester-> dino_: quanta ram?
<dino_> 4 gb da 800mhz
<jester-> dino_: ok
<jester-> dino_: sai che scheda video?
<dino_> si
<dino_> Geforce 9400 gt
<dino_> da 1gb
<jester-> dino_: allora con nomodeset dovrebbe andare
<dino_> ok quindi metto l'impostazione nomodeset e dovrebbe partire
<dino_> ora ci provo
<dino_> grazie
<dino_> buona serata
<akis24> giorno
<glpiana> ola
<Fabrizio_2> Giorno glp
<glpiana> ciao Fabrizio_2
<Fabrizio_2> iana me lo sono scordato
<Tia> Buongiorno
<Tia> Ho un notebook easynote con vista
<Guest33617> Ho installato Ubuntu ma già dalla richiesta Psw la videata e enorme e non riesco ad utilizzare il pc
<Guest33617> Come risolvo?
<glpiana> Guest33617, come hai installato ubuntu?
<Guest33617> Ho scaricato la versione 32 bit in formato ISO e ho utilizzato il programma per inserire l ISO in una usb poi ho riavviato il PC ho comandato il biotopor leggere la usb ho seguito le istruzioni di installazione fino al riavvio finale, quando si è riacceso ed arriva alla schermata della richiesta Ps
<Guest33617> Psw e tutto gigantte anche entrando nella scrivania e tutto gigante
<glpiana> Guest33617, quindi da usb la grafica andava bene?
<Guest33617> Non capisco la tua domanda
<glpiana> Guest33617, anche durant el'installazione tutto risultava enorme o visualizzavi correttamente quello che appariva a schermo?
<Guest33617> Facendo partire l installazione da usb l'anagrafica Dell installazione era corretta poi al termine della installazione il PC si è riavviato ed all accensione tutto era gigante
<Guest33617> Problema driver?
<glpiana> Guest33617, durant el'installazione hai messo le spunte alle opzioni per scaricare gli aggiornamenti?
<Guest33617> Certamente
<glpiana> Guest33617, ok, allora fai sta prova, avvia da chiavetta e invece di installare scegli "prova ubuntu senza installare"
<glpiana> Guest33617, se visualizzi l'interfaccia grafica correttamente, fai partire di nuovo l'installazione e questa volta NON fargli scaricare gli aggiornamenti
<Milano> ciao
<Milano> scusami ma è caduta la connessione
<Milano> ho avviato la versione di prova di ubuntu ed e visualizzata correttamente
<Milano> la grandezza della scrivania, icone sfondo ecc, è normale
<Milano> come risolvo il problema dell installazione che invece è tutto gigante?
<akis24> Milano: come ti ha scritto prima glpiana
<akis24>  <glpiana> Guest33617, se visualizzi l'interfaccia grafica correttamente, fai partire di nuovo l'installazione e questa volta NON fargli scaricare gli aggiornamenti
<glpiana> Milano, installi senza aggiornamenti e poi torni qui
<Milano> ah ma quelli della terza parte o proprio gli aggiornamenti di ubuntu?
<Milano> o entrambi?
<Milano> io sn sopra un altro pc quindi faccio online questa procedura ho il mec da qui vi scrivo ed l easynote dove effettuo le operazioni che mi consigliate
<glpiana> Milano, non metterne nessuna di spunta lì
<Milano> sn nella schermata dove devo scegliere gli aggiornamenti, deseleziono entrambi oppure lascio quelli di terze parti?
<Milano> ok
<Milano> ok adesso è partita l installazione
<Milano> ora vado di la a fare una cosa, rimango online sulla chat così appena è completata l installazione vi scrivo come va
<Milano> :)
<Milano> a dopo e grazie mille
<neramarea> buongiorno a tutti. sto tentando di aggiornare il pc della mia consorte, fermo alla 11.10. mi è necessario perchè tutti i suoi giochini facebook necessitano di pepperflash, e in oneiric non è possibile installaressun nuovo rilascio trovato"e il plugin per chromium. mi basterebbe passare alla 12.04, ma se verifico gli aggiornamenti, non trovo nulla. anche il comando sudo do-release-upgrade (-d o -p che sia) mi restituisce "N
<neramarea> buongiorno a tutti. sto tentando di aggiornare il pc della mia consorte, fermo alla 11.10. mi è necessario perchè tutti i suoi giochini facebook necessitano di pepperflash, e in oneiric non è possibile installare il plugin per chromium. mi basterebbe passare alla 12.04, ma se verifico gli aggiornamenti, non trovo nulla. anche il comando sudo do-release-upgrade (-d o -p che sia) mi restituisce "Nessun nuovo rilascio trovato"
<neramarea> pardon
<glpiana> neramarea, 12.04 per desktop non è più supportata
<neramarea> ok glpiana, si può fare da livecd?
<glpiana> neramarea, cosa da live cd?
<neramarea> aggiornare
<neramarea> devo passare a una versione di ubuntu pari o successiva alla 12.04 senza scombinare tutti i suoi settaggi e impostazioni
<glpiana> neramarea, ti scarichi la 14.04 e la installi. se ti chiede di aggironare il sistema, bene, se no lo sostituisci. fatti un backup dei dati prima
<neramarea> mmmh. mi sa che non me lo fa fare. la 14.04 è una LTS. dovrei avere minimo (appunto) la 12.04
<jester-> ma anche da manule senza formattare
<jester-> che è poi quello che fa l'installer
<neramarea> scusa jester-, non ho capito
<jester-> neramarea: se non propone di aggiornare
<ciampix> http://www.ansa.it/sito/notizie/tecnologia/software_app/2014/09/11/pc-con-software-serie-hp-perde-causa_3ae791a8-53b3-4c31-817a-9d091a330a55.html
<ExPBoy> ?
<jester-> ciampix: ??
<neramarea> ciampix, la notizia è vecchiotta, e ormai queste sentenze sono la regola. a me nel 2008 microsoft ha rimborsato Vista. ma mi sembra che c'azzecchi poco, col supporto. spostati in chat.
<ExPBoy> si ma questo è supporto ubuntu
<ExPBoy> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<ExPBoy> eh
<glpiana> Milano, torna qui
<Milano> ok eccomi
<Milano> è ancora tutto grosso
<glpiana> Milano, allora, con ctrl+alt+f1 passa in console testuale
<Milano> fatto
<glpiana> Milano, dimmi se lì vedi
<Milano> vedo la schermata nera
<Milano> con underscore lampeggiante
<plus> salve, a tutti, ho ubuntu 14.04 in live, vorrei stampare con la mia stampante hp laser 1200, il sistema l'ha riconosciuta, ma non mi consente di stampare anche se il documento è in coda di stampa, mi potreste consigliare? grazie
<glpiana> Milano, ora, con ctrl+ alt+canc fai il riavvio. quando si riaccende il pc, e arrivi al menu di grub (il boot loader) premi il tasto "e"
<Milano> ok
<glpiana> plus, in un terminale scrivi: sudo service cups restart          e vedi se riparte la stampa
<glpiana> Milano, quando ci sei dimmelo che ti dico cosa modificare
<Milano> ok
<Milano> per aprire grub devo premere f8 appena sparisce la scritta packardbell
<glpiana> mmm...
<glpiana> f8?
<Milano> cosa devo premere per entrare in grub?
<glpiana> Milano, se hai anche windows grub ti appare da solo. o hai solo ubuntu?
<Milano> non mi apre in automatico ubuntu e ubuntu emmotest
<Milano> no ho solo ubuntu
<Milano> ho disinstalalto windows
<glpiana> ah, ok. allora tieni premuto shift
<Milano> quando?
<glpiana> Milano, intanto dimmi: sai che scheda video monta il tuo pc?
<Milano> fatto :)
<glpiana> Milano, subito dopo l'accensione
<Milano> sn dentro
<Milano> asp te la recupero :)
<Milano> Scaricare Packard Bell EasyNote MX37 series SiS Mirage3 Graphics drivers v.7.14.10.5070 questo è il driver per vista
<glpiana> una sis, ok
<glpiana> Milano, allora hai raggiunto grub?
<plus> la stampa parte ma non stampa
<Milano> si sn qui premo e?
<glpiana> Milano, premi "e"
<Milano> su ubuntu gousto?
<Milano> fatto sn nel set params
<glpiana> Milano, ora cerca la riga con scritto quiet splash
<Milano> trovata
<glpiana> Milano, dopo quiet splash aggiungi la parola nomodeset
<Milano> io dopo splash ho splash $vt_handoff
<Milano> la metto in mezzo?
<ExPBoy> uhm
<glpiana> Milano, sì
<Milano> ok scritto adesso
<glpiana> Milano, leggi setto ma dovrebbe essere ctrl+x per avviare
<glpiana> *sotto
<Milano> fatto avviato
<Milano> schermo nero...
<glpiana> Milano, vediamo che fa
<Milano> ubuntu...
<Milano> m ha cheisto la psw
<Milano> la metto?
<Milano> a me sembra ancora gigante cmq
<Milano> anzi m esce un errore system program problem detected
<Milano> annulla report problem
<glpiana> Milano, lascia perdere l'errore per il moemnto. la visualizzazione com'è?
<Milano> grossa
<Milano> non è cambiato nulla
<Milano> :'(
<glpiana> Milano, ok, riavvia, rifai la stessa cosa di prima, ma oltre a nomodeset scrivi anche xforcevesa
<Milano> quindi nomodeset xforcevesa
<glpiana> esatto
<Milano> cosi con lo spazio?
<glpiana> con lo spazio
<Milano> perfetto
<Milano> avvio come prima?
<Milano> ctrl + x
<Milano> ?
<glpiana> sì
<Milano> fatt
<Milano> schermo nero ...
<Milano> ubuntu...
<ExPBoy> lol telecronaca
<Milano> ancora grosso
<Milano> nessun cambiamento
<neramarea> glpiana, ma la 12.04.5 LTS è ancora scaricabile e supportata...?
<glpiana> neramarea, scaricabile sì, supportata no, solo la versione server
<ExPBoy> Milano, hai provato a cambiare driver video?
<neramarea> cosa mi consigli? quella o la 14.04?
<nico1> buongiorno a tutti
<nico1> io ho ubuntu 13.10
<glpiana> neramarea, non ti consiglio certo un aversione non più supportata. quindi la 14.04
<jester-> nico1: 13.10 è scaduta
<jester-> fuori supporto
<ExPBoy> ah ma hai una sis uhm
<Milano> come posso cambiare driver video? io non ho installato nessun driver video
<nico1> certo solo che ho trovato la seguente guida
<jester-> pc bello vecio se monta una sis
<Milano> ho solo installato ubuntu
<nico1> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList/EOL
<ExPBoy> Milano, non so dirti le sis ormai sono preistoria
<jester-> !eol | nico1
<ubot-it> nico1: Per le versioni di Ubuntu che hanno raggiunto il termine del loro ciclo di supporto leggi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList/EOL
<glpiana> Milano, apri un terminale e scrivi: lspci | grep -i vga
<glpiana> !paste | Milano
<ubot-it> Milano: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<neramarea> poi non ho capito in cosa consiste il supporto... io ho la  12.04, e da lì non mi smuovo (anche perchè è l'UNICA che funzioni bene con gnome-shell), e ho aggiornamenti continui. con la fine del supporto non dovrebbero interrompersi anche gli aggiornamenti?
<nico1> si è la stessa che ho linkato io
<glpiana> neramarea, sì, esatto. ma gli aggiornamenti dovrebbero riguardare solo il software della versione server
<paolino2511> la guida di ubuntu dice che si deve masterizzare il dvd con il file .iso che si scarica dalla pagina principale. A me scarica però: "ubuntu-14.04.1-desktop-amd64"....non un file.iso!!
<jester-> paolino2511: in winzoz?
<glpiana> paolino2511, e che file sarebbe?
<neramarea> paolino2511 perchè dici che non è un'iso?
<jester-> perchè winz non gli fa vedere le estensioni
<neramarea> aaaaah, jester-
<paolino2511> perchè non c'è .iso...poi masterizzando un dvd con quello non parte ubuntu
<paolino2511> anche se ho fatto la partizione
<paolino2511> e ho impostato il boot da cd
<Milano> glpiana: ho scritto la riga lancio il comando con invio?
<glpiana> Milano, sì
<jester-> paolino2511: taranquillo è iso  per vedere .iso devi togliere la spunta da nascondi estensioni dei file piu conosciuti
<Lu> Ciao, avrei bisogno di aiuto per problemi legati alla scheda grafica di cui ho fatto l'aggiornamento in fase di aggiornamento sistema operativo 12.04, ed ora non mi parte più il sitema operativo
<jester-> paolino2511: se non parte mi sa che hai copiato il file invece che scriverlo
<glpiana> !dettagli | Lu
<ubot-it> Lu: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<neramarea> secondo me c'è qualche altro problema, paolino2511... hai provato a far partire altri cd/dvd al boot? che so, qualche gioco, o qualcos'altro che si avvii da cd?
<Milano> glpiana: 01:00.0 vga compatiblecontroller: silicon integrated system [sis] 771/671 PCIE VGA display adapter (rev 10)       ecco l output
<paolino2511> per averlo scritto sono sicuro di averlo scritto
<jester-> paolino2511: basta guardare cosa c'è sul dvd
<paolino2511> eh c'è il file che ho scritto prima...ma l'ho creato facendo scrivi file su disco...
<nico1> scusa vorrei sapere se mi conviene seguire questa guida http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList/EOL o scaricare l' iso aggiornata ho ubuntu 13.10
<jester-> paolino2511: se c'è il file che hai scaricato lo hai copiato e non scritto, devi usare scrivi iso
<glpiana> Milano, prova a seguire questa guida: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/SisXgiVolari/Sismedia
<glpiana> !iso | paolino2511
<ubot-it> paolino2511: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<nico1> chi mi consiglia
<glpiana> Milano, prima però aggiorna il sistema, da terminale, con sudo apt-get update      seguito da sudo apt-get upgrade
<jester-> nico1: segui la guida
<paolino2511> riprovo...
<nico1> grazioe
<Milano> ok ora provo :)
<jester-> nico1: o installi la 14.04
<jester-> !ripristino | nico1
<ubot-it> nico1: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<nico1> e oer configurare una stampante
<jester-> nico1: se hai un os zoppo direi prima di medicarlo
<nico1> ok
<nico1> ti ringrazio appena ho finito vedo
<nico1> ciao
<Lu> glpiana: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8325661/
<glpiana> Lu, ok, marca della scheda video?
<Lu> glpiana: scusa?
<glpiana> Lu, che scheda video hai? nvidia, ati o altro?
<Milano> glpiana: quando eseguo la seconda riga al posto di usrnm metto Andrea eseguo con invio poi se eseguo make mi dice make: ***nessun obiettivo specificato [cd xf86-video-sismedia-0.9.1 ./configure --prefix=/usr --disable-static make sudo make install]
<glpiana> Milano, questa riga? ./configure --prefix=/usr --disable-static
<Milano> esatto
<Lu> la scheda video funzionava prima dell'aggiornamento i filmati giravano benissimo, ad ogni modo questo è un vecchio pentium 4 un po assemblato
<glpiana> Milano, non devi modificarla. scrivila così com'è
<Milano> già fatto anche con usr
<glpiana> Lu, ok, ma non mi hai risposto
<Milano> ma il make non esegue nulla
<glpiana> Milano, hai dato cd xf86-video-sismedia-0.9.1 ?
<Milano> certo sn dentro la cartella
<Milano> lo vedo dopo i : che c' il percordo
<glpiana> Milano, copia tutti i comandi che hai dato, da git clone in poi, su pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | Milano
<ubot-it> Milano: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Milano> fatto
<Lu> glpiana: asus
<glpiana> Lu, asus è la marca del pc probabilmente.
<ciampix> neramarea, ... si certo hai ragione ... chat?
<Lu> glpiana: tanto per capirci: la scheda video è quella con la ventolina?
<jester-> lu doppia scheda?
<Milano> glpiana: se faccio ls nella cartella trovo i seguenti file: aclocal.m4, config.sub, instalo-sh, man, src, ChangelOG, CONFIGURE, LIBTOOL, MISSING, CONFIG.GUESS, CONFIGURE.AC, LTMAIN.SH, PATCH, CONFIG.H.IN, COPYING, MAKEFILE.AM, READ, CONFIG.LOG, DEPCOMP, MAKEFILE.IN, README.SGML
<Milano> QUINDI IL FILE DI MAKEFILE è PRESENTE MA IL COMANDO MAKE NONE SEGUE NULLA
<glpiana> Milano, fai vedere su pastebin quello che ti ho chiesto
<Milano> ho incollato le righe su pastebin
<Lu> glpiana: scusate, non capisco cosa intendete per doppia scheda?
<Milano> ho inserito il mio nickname Milano sintax plain text ed ho incollato le righe  e poi paste!
<jester-> Lu: mo i portatili anche econimici montano doppia scheda video
<Lu> glpiana: jester- il mio non è un portatile
<jester-> lu terminale e dai lspci e metti l'output su pastebin
<jester-> Lu: allora dai lspci | grep -i vga
<ciampix> neramarea, ... sorry  visto ora  /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<ciampix>  /join #ubuntu-it-chatù
<ciampix>  /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<jester->  / ben a sinistra
<ciampix> jester-, non so cos'ho stamattina ... :-s
<ciampix> jester-, pardon
<glpiana> Milano, metti qui il link a psatebin
<Milano> glpiana: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8325764/
<Lu> jester-: glpiana come faccio ad andare sul terminale? non mi entra nel sistema op.!
<glpiana> Milano, quello lo leggevo anche dalla guida. io volevo vedere cosa appariva nel terminale in relazione ai vari comandi
<glpiana> Lu, ctrl+alt+f1 e poi fai login testuale
<Lu> jester-: glpiana prima mi fa la schermata Ubuntu, poi non carica e appare la scritta che vi ho inviato in pastebin
<glpiana> Lu, una volta che hai fatto login testuale, scrivi: lspci | grep -i vga      così scopriamo che scheda hai
<jester-> Lu: parti in recovery, al menu abiliti il network poi vai in root e da dpkg --configure -a   poi apt-get -f install  quindi apt-get dist-upgrade
<Lu> glpiana: fatto! però non posso fare pastebin, mi da: pio@Pio:$-ì_
<glpiana> Lu, scrivi: lspci | grep -i vga
<glpiana> Lu, della stringa che esce a me interessa la marca della scheda
<Milano> glpiana: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8325810/
<glpiana> Milano, ma perchè non colleghi sto pc a internet e copi direttamente su pastebin?
<Milano> aspetta che entro da li allora
<Lu> glpiana: scusami, lspci /grep -i vga, è scitto corretto così?
<glpiana> Lu, no, la barra è un pipe (shift + \)
<MIlano> glpiana: eccomi
<MIlano> mi reinvii il link di pastes perfvore
<glpiana> !paste | MIlano
<ubot-it> MIlano: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<MIlano> glpiana: ecco http://paste.ubuntu.com/8325843/
<Lu> glpiana: scusa l'ignoranza, shift che tasto è?
<jester-> maiusc
<glpiana> MIlano, nel terminale: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-dev
<MIlano> ok
<glpiana> MIlano, dimmi quando termina
<Lu> jester-: dici a me: maiusc?
<Fabrizio_2> Lu si. Shift = Maiusc
<jester-> Lu: yess shift=a tasto maisc quello a sinistra sopra a ctrl
<Lu> jester-: sto provando ma continua a darmi /
<MIlano> ha terminato
<jester-> Lu: non hai tastiera italica
<ExPBoy> Lu, tieni premuto maiusc
<jester-> ?
<ExPBoy> questa È BELLA
<ExPBoy> ops
<Lu> ExPBoy: si certo, ma mi da /
<ExPBoy> deci premere il tasto a sinistra del 1
<ExPBoy> non  il 7
<glpiana> MIlano, dai di nuovo: ./configure --prefix=/usr --disable-static
<Lu> ExPBoy: OK ci sono!
<ExPBoy> :)
<MIlano> glpiana: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8325900/, manca uno adesso
<glpiana> MIlano, sudo apt-get install x11proto-xf86dga-dev
<MIlano> ok
<Lu> glpiana: NVIDIA  NV34 Geforce FX 5200 (rev a1)
<MIlano> fatto, rieseguo./configure?
<jester-> Lu: è vecchia quanto me, che driver nvidia hai installato
<glpiana> MIlano, sì
<Lu> jester-: fino a prima dell'aggiornamento funzionava benissimo! sarebbe il driver Invidia?
<jester-> Lu: aggiornamento nel senso che hai fatto upgrade o avanzato
<MIlano> glpiana: segeunti errori http://paste.ubuntu.com/8325958/
<neramarea> ...mò come lo sposto RAPIDAMENTE un backup di 32gb da un pc all'altro???
<Lu> jester-: credo upgrade non di certo avanzamento
<jester-> Lu: control-alt-F2 ti autentichi e dai sudo apt-get install --reinstall nvidia-173
<Lu> jester-: ho fatto aggiornamenti, dopodichè mi chiedeva di fare un ulteriore aggiornamento della scheda(mi pare di ricordare)
<jester-> neramarea: un disco a stato solido e un pc decente
<glpiana> MIlano, nulla allora. io ti consiglierei di provare con la iso di lubuntu
<neramarea> jester- sto andando di sftp, ma 8 ore mi sembrano un zinzino esagerate... :-(
<MIlano> ok c provo macosa cambia?
<jester-> neramarea: 32  gb non sono pochi e se il pc è vecio fa quello che puo
<jester-> neramarea: e comunque piu di quei tot bit al secondo non va
<neramarea> 1.2MB/sec... mi pare nella media... mah, lo lascerò lì a lavorare nocte tempore...
<Guest39301> salve, ho installato una stampante laser hp 1200,  ho notato che impiega un sacco di tempo per stampare da firefox mentre da libreoffice no. è normale?
<glpiana> MIlano, non ha le richieste grafiche di ubuntu. magari gira senza problemi
<glpiana> MIlano, non ti assicuro nulla comunque
<jester-> neramarea: sata max ti fa 300 MB/sec
<jester-> sata3 600
<Lu> jester-:E:http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8326007/
<MIlano> ok c provo m invece kubuntu e gli altri?
<glpiana> MIlano, io ti ho detto lubuntu perchè è quella che carica meno sulla scheda video, ma puoi provare anche kubuntu, tanto fai un usb e non sprechi dischi.
<MIlano> sisi era solo epr sapere le varie differenze, se cmq lubuntu è quella con minori rpestazioni grafiche alloraprovo quella, e se non dovesse andar alloa le altre dovrei scartarle a priori cmq nel acso rimetto vista
<MIlano> grazie mille come sempre the best
<Lu> glpiana: jester- c'è qualcuno che può ancora seguirmi ?
<jester-> Lu: che rilascio hai
<jester-> Lu: quale ubuntu
<Lu> jester-: 12.04.5 LTS
<jester-> Lu: sudo apt-get update e poi rifai il resto
<Lu> jester-:  il resto sarebbe :control-alt-F2 ti autentichi e dai sudo apt-get install --reinstall nvidia-173
<jester-> Lu: devi abilitare il network o  non monta il filesystem in scrittura
<jester-> Lu: quindi andare in root e apt-get update poi apt-get install --reinstall nvidia-173
<user123> buongiorno a tutti! scusatemi per il disturbo, ma ho un problema davvero strano: cercando su google ho visto che è possibile disabilitare dnsmasq come nameserver per network-manager andando a commentare la relativa riga dal file di configurazione di nm; in questo modo resolv.conf dovrebbe contenere i dns "reali" anziché quello locale (127.0.0.1). Il problema è che ho commentato la riga dal file di configurazione ma resolv.conf 
<user123> sapreste per caso dirmi come mai? grazie mille
<Lu> jester-: scusa ,tornando un attimo indietro questa era ciò che mi diceva prima:http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8326087/
<jester-> Lu: mi sa che hai cannibalizzato il sistema a colpi di ppa
<glpiana> user123, io no, ma se la tua intenzione è quella di usare dhcp con i dns scelti da te, si può fare con network manager
<glpiana> Lu, ridai sudo apt-get update   e vedi se l'esito è uguale a prima
<Teku_> Ciao belli
<Lu> glpiana: "impossibile scaricare alcuni file di indice: saranno ignorati o verranno usati quelli vecchi."
<glpiana> Lu, scrivi: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<glpiana> vediamo se lo installa
<glpiana> user123, hai letto il mio messaggio prima?
<Fabrizio_2> glpiana: sei ancora qui o sei a pranzo?
<glpiana> Fabrizio_2, son qui
<Fabrizio_2> glpiana: allora posso rompere 2 minuti?
<glpiana> :) certo
<Fabrizio_2> :) stò installando eggdrop sul mio serverino Ubuntu. Ho scaricato il file e scompattato in scaricati/eggdrop1.6.21
<Fabrizio_2> Come lo compilo adesso ?? :)
<Fabrizio_2> ho provato con ./configure, ma mi da il messaggio Tcl not found
<glpiana> Fabrizio_2, spe
<glpiana> Fabrizio_2, perchè non lo prendi dai repo eggdrop?
<Fabrizio_2> Ahm. Perchè non so come farlo.
<glpiana> Fabrizio_2, sudo apt-get install eggdrop
<Fabrizio_2> mi spieghi dove trovi tutti i repo ?
<glpiana> Fabrizio_2, non devi cercarli i repo :)
<glpiana> Fabrizio_2, il tuo ubuntu è già configurato per usarli
<glpiana> Fabrizio_2, quando ti interessa un pacchetto, prima di scaricare e compilare, cercalo con apt: io ora ho fatto: apt-cache search eggdrop
<Fabrizio_2> azz. tutto li?ù
<glpiana> yes
<Fabrizio_2> Devo trovare una bella guida per ignoranti come me. Semplice semplice che parta dalla a
<glpiana> !documentazione | Fabrizio_2 qui trovi infarinature varie
<ubot-it> Fabrizio_2 qui trovi infarinature varie: Documentazione ufficiale http://help.ubuntu-it.org - Documentazione della comunità http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Documentazione - Gruppo documentazione: pagina principale http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoDocumentazione
<glpiana> !apt | Fabrizio_2 questo per i pacchetti
<ubot-it> Fabrizio_2 questo per i pacchetti: apt-get is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Apt
<Lu> glpiana: jester-  scusate,credo di avere tralasciato un piccolo particolare, mentre facevo queste manovre che voi mi indicavate non avevo il pc connesso!
<glpiana> lol
<jester-> lol
<glpiana> Lu, ora l'hai collegato?
<Fabrizio_2> grazie mille glpiana
<glpiana> Fabrizio_2, :)
<Lu> glpiana: devo scollegarmi prima da questo e creare una doppia connessione,per cui credo che dovrò riconnettermi di nuovo a questa chat con questo, semmai dovrete ripetermi le operazioni,adesso ci provo..
<glpiana> ok
<Lu> glpiana: eccomi! nel frattempo ho anche trovato una scheda video forse migliore? "Geforce2 MX-400 64MB+TV", varrebbe la pena sostituirla? Visto che jester diceva che quella che ho su è superata.
<glpiana> Lu, non penso. lascia quella che hai lì per ora. dai sudo apt-get update
<Lu> glpiana: ok!
<glpiana> Lu, poi gli dai sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<krabador> quella che c'è, è meglio del geforce 2 mx?
<glpiana> krabador, NVIDIA  NV34 Geforce FX 5200 (rev a1)
<glpiana> krabador, ma visto la situazione attuale non metterei mano all'hardware prima di sistemare il software
<krabador> nono, che ubuntu?
<Lu> glpiana: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8326410/
<glpiana> Lu, continua
<Lu> glpiana: si è fermato a pio@Pio:$_
<glpiana> Lu, ok, ora scrivi: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Fabrizio_2> glpiana: scusami.  Stò seguendo le istruzioni per eseguire eggdrop. Sul sito c'è scritto /usr/lib/eggdrop -m ~/simple.conf per eseguire eggdrop. Ma a me da File o directory non esistente :(
<Fabrizio_2> glpiana: in effetti eggdrop contiene solo la directory modules
<glpiana> Fabrizio_2, prova a vedere qui http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1028042
<Fabrizio_2> glpiana: è quello che stò seguendo :(
<glpiana> Fabrizio_2, come l'ho aperta ho vistoc he c'è il comando per scaricare simple.conf. leggi bene
<Fabrizio_2> glpiana: fatto tutto
<Lu> glpiana: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8326453/
<glpiana> Fabrizio_2, sarà /usr/bin/eggdrop
<glpiana> Fabrizio_2, ora con pastebinit puoi postare direttamente su pastebin l'output dei comandi. poi cpierai qui il link che ti appare a terminale
<glpiana> Fabrizio_2, scrivi: dpkg -l | grep nvidia | pastebinit
<Fabrizio_2> glpiana: Forse dicevi a Lu
<glpiana> -.-
<glpiana> la stanchezza :D
<Fabrizio_2> :)
<glpiana> Lu, gli ultimi messaggi erano per te
<maxleo> mi dà questo errore "Errore di riproduzione : Nell'installazione di GStreamer in uso manca un plugin. at /usr/bin/../share/gmusicbrowser/gmusicbrowser_gstreamer-0.10.pm line 137." che cosa devo fare?
<Lu> glpiana: puoi ripetermi gli ultimi  messaggi per me?
<glpiana> Lu, scrivi: dpkg -l | grep nvidia | pastebinit
<glpiana> maxleo, dacci un contesto per cortesia
<maxleo> ok. Apro un file mp3 e mi dà questo errore nell'applicazione gmusicbrowser (os xubuntu)
<glpiana> maxleo, apri un terminale e scrivi: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-restricted-extras
<Lu> glpiana: scusa per completezza,prima di continuare,volevo mandarti questa puntualizzazione del lavoro fatto dal terminale con apt-get install:
<glpiana> Lu, se non ha dato errore non serve
<Lu> glpiana: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8326518/
<Lu> ok! allora vado con dpkg..
<glpiana> Lu, avevi dato sudo apt-get install pastebinit?
<Lu> glpiana: scusa, ma dovevo inserire anche la parola pastebinit?
<glpiana> Lu, allora, ricapitoliamo, stiamo installando pastebinit
<glpiana> quindi devi dare sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<maxleo> Fatto ma mi continua a dare errore
<glpiana> maxleo, avvia il player da terminale e poi copia l'errore su pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | maxleo
<ubot-it> maxleo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Lu> glpiana: scusa mi confondevo con pastebin e credevo fosse il promemoria per fare copia incolla!!
<glpiana> Lu, non scrivere di nuovo a mano tutto l'output del comando
<glpiana> Lu, dimmi quando hai finito di installare il pacchetto pastebinit
<Lu> glpiana: ho fatto sudo apt.get install pastebinit:dopodichè ho fatto "Continuare (S/n) ? S..http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8326628/
<glpiana> Lu, sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Lu> glpiana: fatto!
<glpiana> Lu, ha ridato l'errore?
<Lu> glpiana: se hai un numero di tel.ti chiamo, magari facciamo prima?
<ExPBoy> lol
<glpiana> Lu, lol, no. dimmi solo se ti ha dato errore come prima
<Lu> nessun errore, se vuoi ti leggo l'ultima riga..
<glpiana> Lu, no, procediamo: dpkg -l | grep nvidia | pastebinit
<glpiana> Lu, è un solo comando, che ti restituirà un indirizzo
<glpiana> Lu, perchè ci metti tanto? qualcosa non va?
<Lu> glpiana: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8326707/
<glpiana> Lu, riscrivi: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<glpiana> Lu, e poi copiami l'ultima riga che appare
<Lu> glpiana: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8326724/
<Lu> glpiana: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8326724/
<glpiana> Lu, scrivi: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Lu> glpiana: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8326829/
<marchino_> salve a tutti! ho installato ubuntu 14.04...come installo la stampante epson stylus sx218?
<glpiana> Lu, fai così, riavvia il pc, entra in recovery mode e dal menu che esce scegli la voce relativa a dpkg
<marchino_> ho il cd col driver ma credo sia per windows perchè non funziona su linux...
<Lu> glpiana: sarebbe nel bios?
<glpiana> marchino_, dalle impostazioni di sistema, eggiungi la stampante. dovrebbe vedertela
<marchino_> si me la vede
<glpiana> Lu, no, non nel bios. grub è il menu del bootloader che dovresti vedere in avvio (se non lo vedi, tieni premuto shift finchè non appare?
<glpiana> marchino_, però?
<marchino_> dopo faccio la ricerca driver
<marchino_> me ne trova due
<marchino_> però appare installazione in corso ma non progredisce...
<glpiana> !image | marchino_
<ubot-it> marchino_: Carica un'immagine su http://postimage.org/?lang=italian | https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Lu> glpiana: sono in recovery mode, in dpkg,Si-No digito si?
<glpiana> sì
<confucio> salve avrei bisogno di una mano per istallazione modem e stampante...grazie
<Lu> il sistema sta lavorando..
<confucio> non mi riconosce il modem collegato con cavo ehternet
<Lu> glpiana: Avviare l'avanzamento di versione? 1 pacchetto sta per essere aggiornato.
<Lu> Continua (sN) dettagli(d)
<confucio> sono un novizio nell'utlizzare ubuntu chi mi aiuta?
<Lu> glpiana: Continua (sN) dettagli(d)
<glpiana> continua Lu
<glpiana> confucio, se il collegamento è tramite il cavo ethernet non c'è nulla da configurare
<confucio> glpiana non mi riconosce la porta dove ho collegato il modem
<glpiana> confucio, scrivi in un terminale: ifconfig
<glpiana> !paste | confucio
<ubot-it> confucio: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Lu> glpiana: Rimuovere i pacchetti obsoleti? 8 pacchetti stanno per essere rimossi. Continua (sN) Dettagli (d)
<confucio> glpiana potresti dirmi dove lo devo scrivere
<glpiana> confucio, in un terminale, come ti ho scritto sopra
<glpiana> Lu, no
<confucio> glpiana, scusami ma io sono nuovo di questo sistema passo da windows...mi puoi spiegare meglio grazie mille
<confucio> dimmi dove
<Lu> glpiana: Completato premere Invio..e sono ritornato nel menù di ripristino
<faber> ciao,voglio collegare ilmio cell ma mi dice che è impossibile aprire il dispositivo MTP  006,017
<Lu> glpiana: Ripristina l'avvio normale?
<glpiana> Lu, no, riavvia con ctrl+alt+canc
<glpiana> confucio, lo trovi tra gli accessori nelle applicazioni
<glpiana> faber, che cellulare è? uno smartphone?
<faber> si  un samsung galaxy
<confucio> glpiana ti riferisci a Emulatore di terminale?
<Lu> glpiana: sono nel grub
<glpiana> confucio, eh, terminale
<glpiana> Lu, avvia nromalmente
<glpiana> faber, devi impostare lo smartphone dalle opzioni usb. poi verrà visto come archivio esterno usb
<confucio> glpiana nella schermata accessori trovo nella tendina nulla ha cui si riferisce a terminale, ma solo emulatore di terminale
<glpiana> confucio, è quello! emulatore di terminale, terminale, cosa cambia? :)
<Lu> glpiana: appare la stessa scritta in inglese diquesta mattina! "The system is running in low-graphics mode"
<confucio> ok cosa ci devo scrivere?
<ExPBoy> lol
<glpiana> -.-
<glpiana> confucio, ifconfig
<glpiana> !paste | confucio
<ubot-it> confucio: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> Lu, scusami ma io devo andare
<glpiana> confucio, scusa anche tu
<glpiana> buon week end
<Lu> può seguirmi qualcun altro?
<confucio> chi mi da una mano?
<enzotib> riscrivete il problema
<Lu> enzotib: dopo l'aggiornamento ubuntu 12.04. non riparte più l'Os
<enzotib> Lu, aggiornamento o avanzamento?
<Lu> enzotib: aggiornamento, ma dopo l'aggiornamento mi chiedeva di aggiornare la scheda video e da allora non funziona più
<enzotib> uhm, non ne capisco di schede video
<Lu> enzotib: glpiana ha cercato di farmi recuperare i file della scheda
<Lu> enzotib: forse si tratta della scheda grafica?
<Lu> enzotib: sono stati aggiornati alcuni file ma la mia scheda grafica non supporta quelli nuovi
<Lu> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<Lu> enzotib: ciao, sai n sono ancora riuscito a risolvere il problema con i file della scheda grafica?
<enzotib> Lu, ti ho già detto che non ne capisco
<enzotib> mi spiace
<Lu> enzotib: scusa,pensavo di rivolgermi ad altra persona!
<akis24> buon pomeriggio
<confucio> premetto che sono all'ABC di ubuntu...ho istallato questo sistema ma non mi riconosce il modem collegato cavo ehternet e stampante...chi mi da una grossa mano? grazie mille
<confucio> passo passo mi dite come posso far riconoscere la porta
<akis24> confucio: che versione hai installato ?
<confucio> Akis24 dalla schermata iniziale mi dice xubuntu
<confucio> sai dove posso vedertelo
<akis24> confucio:  andiamo con ordine ..  dovresti avere un icona " network manager "
<confucio> dove la trovo questa icona? akis24?
<akis24> confucio: di solito si trova sulla barra superiore o inferiore
<ciampix> ciao a tutti
<confucio> akis24 sulla barra ho solo menu delle applicazioni, ho invece task manager
<akis24> confucio: sei capace di postare una foto del desktop ?
<confucio> come facio sto utlizzando un?altro pc
<akis24> confucio: il modem è collegato alla rete ?
<confucio> si ho anche chiamato telecom per verificare, ora è anche collegato con cavo alla porta ehternet
<eddigei> ho installato lubuntu versione alternate su un pc ora volevo installare unity ma non ci sono i repo
<akis24> confucio: intanto dai un occhiata qui magari cominci a capire meglio  http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Documentazione/Indice
<enzotib> eddigei, come non ci sono i repo?
<eddigei> non c'è ubuntu-desktop tra i pacchetti
<enzotib> eddigei, cat /etc/apt/sources.list, su pastbein
<enzotib> !paste | eddigei
<ubot-it> eddigei: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<eddigei> niente ho risolto installando synaptic, d ariga di comando non me li faceva vedere
<eddigei> mi pareva strano infatti
<eddigei> grazie lo stesso
<confucio> devo istallare una stampante chi mi da una mano?
<akis24> !stampanti | confucio
<ubot-it> confucio: stampanti is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/StampantiScanner
<sasa83> salve ho bisogno di aiuto
<confucio> il modem mi sono arreso akis24
<confucio> ma nn mi riconosce neanche la stampante, sto uscendo pazzo
<sasa83> ho installato il programma deluge ma non so farlo partire
<akis24> confucio: hai troppa fretta .. non conosci il sistema e vorresti saper fare tutto
<akis24> sasa83: installato da dove e come ?
<confucio> akis24 esatto nn conosco il sistema ma almeno le cose basi modem e stampante!!!
<sasa83> dal sof di ubuntu
<akis24> confucio: guarda  su accessori se trovi " istantanea " e posta uno screen del desktop
<sasa83> adesso mi appare la schermata ma non mi fa fare le ricerche
<akis24> !image | confucio
<ubot-it> confucio: Carica un'immagine su http://postimage.org/?lang=italian | https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<confucio> devo andare scusate cio vediamo dopo
<akis24> sasa83: allora si avvia
<sasa83> si si  non sono capace io a fare le ricerche se gentilmente potreste aiutarmi
<akis24> sasa83: potevi usare transmission che di solito è presente di serie
<akis24> sasa83: mai usato quello ma non dovrebbe essere difficile
<sasa83> e dove lo trovo su trasmission
<sasa83> da quando ho aggiornato il sistema non mi racapezzo piu
<akis24> sasa83: che versione hai ?
<sasa83>  l'ultima
<akis24> sasa83: comunque di solito si trova sul > menu > internet
<sasa83> l'ho trovato forse non mi serviva e non ci ho fatto caso
<sasa83> mi puoi spiegare come funziona
<akis24> !chat | sasa83
<ubot-it> sasa83: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<salvo> ciao
<salvo> vorrei istallare ubuntu su un samsung ativ smart pc xe500t1c-a01it
<salvo> è possibile?
<akis24> salvo: scaricati la versione che preferisci e poi ti crei un disco live  lo avvii e usa l'opzione " prova senza installare "
<akis24> salvo: cosi verifichi che tutto funzioni  bene
<salvo> è un tablet
<akis24> salvo:  allora non credo sia possibile
<salvo> con windows 8
<sacarde> ciao
<sacarde> c'era sul wiki una tabella che diceva quale driver usare per una sk video?
<sacarde> non lo trovo
<maury90> buona sera atutti
<maury90> rgazzazzi tra il 27 il 28 settembre usciranno i telefonini con ubuntu tach??
<akis24> !chat | maury90
<ubot-it> maury90: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<maury90> in italia
<rudj> Ciao gente. ho un problema con il controllo della velocità delle ventole
<rudj> su win girano in maniera considerevolmente più silenziosa
<rudj> ho letto a giro
<aiuto> anchio soltanto che la mia non gira per niente
<rudj> e ci sono diversi topic sull'argomento, ma sono tutti irrisolti e si piantano allo stesso problema per tutti, ovvero il no pwm modules detected
<rudj> installo fancontrol e provo a eseguire il pwm setup ma non trova moduli pwn
<rudj> se li cerco con sensor-detect ne trova 2
<aiuto> salve
<Guest28968> ciao
<Guest28968> ciao
<Guest28968> c
<Guest28968> c
<Guest28968> c
<Guest28968> c
<flex> ciao a tutti
<flex> ho un problema con un pc nuovo, la luce del monitor è sempre al massimo, qualcuno sa darmi una dritta?
<flex> ho appena instllato su un acer travelmate tmp253
<flex> se tento di ridurre l'illuminazione, con i tasti funzione, il software visualizza il cambiamento di stato ma la luce del monitor è sempre a palla...
<flex> qualcuno ha idea di dove posso andare a smanettare
<flex> ?
<cybernova> flex, quando booti ubuntu, prova ad aggiungere questo parametro: acpi_backlight=vendor dopo quiet splash al kernel
<cybernova> flex, sai come fare?
<flex> no
<cybernova> flex, hai un sistema dual boot o solo ubuntu?
<flex> solo ubuntu
<flex> ubuntu gnome, per l'esattezza.
<flex> cmq solo ubuntu, anche se ho smadonnato un po' prima di installarlo grazie al ... uefi
<cybernova> bene allora da terminale, sudo gedit /etc/default/grub nella riga GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash" aggiungi dopo splash acpi_backlight=vendor e poi salvi
<cybernova> flex, poi mi copi il contenuto del file su pastebin per sicurezza
<cybernova> !paste | flex
<ubot-it> flex: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<flex> cyberova, credo di aver fatto come mi hai detto...
<cybernova> flex, copia il contenuto e metti su paste
<flex> credo di averlo già fatto (è la prima volta che sono in chat)
<cybernova> flex, leggi bene
<cybernova> !paste | flex
<ubot-it> flex: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cybernova> devi postare qui in canale l'indirizzo della pagina una volta premuto paste
<flex> ok, mancava questa parte http://paste.ubuntu.com/8328930/
<flex> :P
<cybernova> flex, no hai messo male, sostituisci con questa: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash acpi_backlight=vendor"
<cybernova> acpi_backlight=vendor va messo dentro le virgolette
<flex> !paste | flex
<ubot-it> flex, please see my private message
<flex> cybernova, va bene cosi? http://paste.ubuntu.com/8328994/
<cybernova> flex, bene, ora da terminale sempre dai: sudo update-grub
<flex> cybernova, fatto. http://paste.ubuntu.com/8329023/
<cybernova> flex, bene ora riavvia il pc e vedi se funzia
<flex> ok, se si riavvia il pc, ci rivediamo tra un attimo! :)
<flex_> rieccomi
<flex_> il monitorora funziona come dovrebbe
<flex_> grazie
<flex_> cybernova, grazie
<cybernova> flex_, perfetto ora con l'operazione che abbiamo fatto quando ci saranno gli aggiornamenti del kernel rimarrà quell'opzione e così funzionerà
<flex_> posso chiederti cosa ho fatto esattamente? così la prossima volta so come procedere per affrontare problemi simili.
<akis24> sera
<flex_> cybernova, posso chiederti cosa ho fatto esattamente? così magari, la prossima volta, so come procedere per affrontare problemi simili.
<cybernova> flex_, abbiamo inserito nel file che configura grub quell'opzione che serve per far funzionare il backlight del display
<flex_> cybernova, ma come mai non era presente presente prima questa riga che abbiamo modificato, di solito, con gli altri monitor, non serve?
<cybernova> flex_, si di solito non serve perchè la regolazione dellla lumonisità funziona
<flex_> cybernova, ok, grazie di nuovo, buona serata!
<cybernova> flex_, prego, buona serata anche a te
<nuvola> ciao
<nuvola> quando uso bleacbit, appare la scritta LibreOffice è ancora aperto e non può essere eliminato. Chiuderlo e riprovare. non ho aperto niente cosa devo fare ?
<cristian_c> nuvola, non usare bleachbit, ad esempio
<cristian_c> !info bleachbit
<ubot-it> bleachbit (source: bleachbit): delete unnecessary files from the system. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0-1 (trusty), package size 244 kB, installed size 1904 kB
<jester-> !pulireubuntu | nuvola
<ubot-it> nuvola: pulire ubuntu is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/PulireUbuntu
<jester-> nuvola: lascia stare il resto che è pericoloso
<nuvola> grazie
 * Wonderfulheart is away: Busy.
<mcpro> ciao sapete come si fa ad installare ubuntu 12.04 su macbook pro?
<confucio> salve sono nuoo di ubuntu come istallo la stampante?e chi mi sa aiutar
<cybernova> !mac | mcpro
<ubot-it> mcpro: Ubuntu su MacBook Pro: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro | Installare Ubuntu sui sistemi Mac Intel: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UbuntuMacIntel | Download di Ubuntu per PowerPc: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/ImmaginiPowerPc
<confucio> buonasera a tutti...sono nuovo di ubuntu e nn so daq dove iniziare, ma la cosa assurda che nn riesco ad istallare modem e stampante...che è di buona volontaà da guidarmi in queste due problematiche per me? grazie in anticipo
<neramarea> help... http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8330162/
<cristian_c> !dettagli | neramarea
<ubot-it> neramarea: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
#ubuntu-it 2014-09-13
<akis24> giorno
<carlodoro> ciao akis24
<akis24> ciao carlodoro
<neramarea> buon sabato a tutti... ieri ho aggiornato il notebook della consorte da oneiric alla 12.04.5. ora ho questo problema: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8332436/ non ho modo di verificare se la scheda dvb-t funzioni o meno (e poco mi importa, in verità), ma non capisco perchè il driver non venga rilevato.nemmeno la ricerca di driver aggiuntivi risolve. restricted extras è installato.
<akis24> neramarea: sembra sia un bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-meta-lts-trusty/+bug/1314245
<neramarea> akis24 non riesco a capire se è risolto omeno...
<akis24> neramarea: non ancora sembra
<neramarea> akis24 suggeriscono di installare linux-firmware_1.127.5_all.deb... che dici, provo o rischio di far danni? vado via synaptic?
<akis24> neramarea: non saprei
<ciampix> neramarea, why not  directly upgrade to 14.04?
<neramarea> ciampix, già mi è andato di traverso aggiornare a precise... è il pc della moglie, il cui più grande dilemma è giocare a farmville2 a schermo intero senza windows dimezzo... pensa te...
<akis24> !english | ciampix
<ubot-it> ciampix: Please join the international channel #ubuntu if you want to speak english. Here only italian language is permitted. Thank you
<neramarea> ...io ooodio gli aggiornamenti... non ho audio,qualcuno mi può aiutare?
<akis24> neramarea: apri alsamixer e guarda i controlli
<neramarea> tutti a zero... ;-)
<neramarea> PCM cos'è?
<akis24> neramarea: aumenta i controlli con i tasti freccia   posta uno screen per favore
<akis24> !image | neramarea
<ubot-it> neramarea: Carica un'immagine su http://postimage.org/?lang=italian | https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<neramarea> akis24, ho risolto,erano a zero.ma mi chiedevo cosa fosse PCM,nei controlli. ho alzato master e speaker,ora funziona. devo alzare anche pcm?
<akis24> neramarea: si meglio alzarlo
<neramarea> e beep?
<akis24> neramarea: in linea di massima aumenta almeno parzialmente un po' tutti i controlli
<neramarea> vabbè, lo lascio a 33. ora funge tutto. grazie, akis24
<akis24> di nulla
<neramarea> cosa non si fa,per la patata...
<akis24> eh
<antonio__> ciao
<antonio__> ho un hard disk esterno con solo permessi di lettura come faccio a modificarli?
<Shez_> salve a tutti!
<Shez_> volevo sapere come loggare tutte le informazioni di una finestra bash
<Shez_> c'è nessuno
<Shez_> ???
<antonio__> ho un hard disk esterno con solo permessi di lettura come faccio a modificarli?
<akis24> antonio__:  http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/PermessiFile
<antonio__> grazie
<akis24> Shez_: loggare cosa  non si capisce che intendi fare ?
<akis24> Shez_: comunque in /home trovi il file .bash_hystory che registra quanto avvenuto sul terminale
<antonio__> ho guardato wiki e provato a lanciare qualche comando ma non ci saa
<antonio__> non ci salto fuori
<akis24> antonio__: segui qui  http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=403873
<antonio__> grazie
<Shez_> akis24, non lo trovo dovo potrebbe essere?
<akis24> Shez_: cosa usi che versione ?
<Shez_> akis24,14.04
<akis24> Shez_: apri la /home e sul gestore file vai su " visualizza " metti la spunta su file nascosti
<Shez_> akis24, gia fatto
<akis24> Shez_:  hai mai usato il terminale  dato comandi ecc ?
<Shez_> akis,24 si
<Shez_> Akis24, si ma non lo trovo
<akis24> Shez_: prova a dare il comando history sul terminale vedi che appare
<Shez_> 1 hystory
<Shez_> akis24, mi da -->  1 hystory
<Gab73> hi everybody
<akis24> Shez_: a meno che hai modificato qualcosa il file che ti ho detto prima è sulla /home  fai vedere uno screen
<akis24> !image | Shez_
<ubot-it> Shez_: Carica un'immagine su http://postimage.org/?lang=italian | https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Gab73> what's mmencode pkg for ubuntu ... ?
<akis24> Shez_:  ovviamente screen della /home aperta
<akis24> !english | Gab73
<ubot-it> Gab73: Please join the international channel #ubuntu if you want to speak english. Here only italian language is permitted. Thank you
<Gab73> ok
<Gab73> qual'è il pacchetto mmencode per ubuntu ?
<Gab73> non cè in coreutils
<akis24> Gab73: leggi qui se ti è utile  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1687668
<Gab73> grazie ! :) trovato in xemacs21-bin
<akis24> di nulla
<Shez_> akis24, http://postimg.org/image/xf288d3xv/
<akis24> Shez_: impoista la visualizzazione come " lista dettagliata  "
<akis24> imposta*
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<Shez_> akis24, lista dettagliata?
<akis24> Shez_:  si nelle opzioni di visualizzazione cosi si vedranno le estensioni dei file
<akis24> Shez_:  comunque puoi guardare dentro .bashrc e vedere se è quello
<Shez_> akis24, gia fatto non è quello... :(
<akis24> Shez_: apri il terminale e da un comando qualsiasi  esempio ls  dopo chiudi e poi guarda nella /home se appare il file  .bash_hystory
<Shez_> akis24, perdonami dove si trova "vista dettagliata" in proprietà della cartelle non l'ho trovato, posso inviarti un immagina della cartella home in elenco dove viene indicato il tipo di file ....
<Shez_> *immagine
<Shez_> akis24, ho visto che in questo modo ci stanno quasi tutti... dimmi tu
<akis24> Shez_: io uso la 12.04 xubuntu .. sulla tua non saprei ma se guardi nelle preferenze del gestore file qualcosa trovi di certo
<Shez_> akis24, ok ti invio il formato elenco..
<akis24> Shez_:  ls -la ~/  dallo da terminale e vedi se trovi il file  .bash_hystory  metti il risultato su pastebin
<akis24> !paste | Shez_
<ubot-it> Shez_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Shez_> akis24, http://pastebin.com/345QZgLV
<akis24> Shez_: non c'è non è che lo hai eliminato tu ?  o modificato qualcosa sulla bash ?
<Shez_> akis24, ho usta un programma per ripulire ubuntu e alleggerirlo...
<akis24> Shez_: prova a crearlo tu sulla /home  il file e poi vedi se vengono  registrati i comandi dal terminale
<Shez_> akis24, come si chiama e che stenzione ha?
<Shez_> akis24, solo .bash_hystory?
<akis24> Shez_: portati sulla /home  > crea documento  .bash_history
<Shez_> akis24, ho creato un documento di testo
<Shez_> akis24, ora provo
<akis24> Shez_: oppure apri ilterminale sulla /home e poi dai   touch .bash_hystory
<Shez_> akis24, è comparso dopo che ho chiuso la bash....
<akis24> Shez_: bene
<Shez_> akis24, no, non è quello che mi serve....
<akis24> [09:31:26] <Shez_> volevo sapere come loggare tutte le informazioni di una finestra bash   ho capito male ?????????????'
<Shez_> akis24, mi serve un log di quello che compare a terminale mentre sul file .bash_hystory compare solo quello che digito, in pratic vorrei stampare su un file loutput di un programma...
<Shez_> akis24, sono io che mi sono espresso male scusami.
<cybernova> Shez_, script session.log
<Shez_> cybernova, il comando è relativo alla sessione di bash iniziata o logga anche i programmi gia avviati?
<cybernova> Shez_, no dovresti lanciarlo all'inizio della sessione che ti interessa loggare perchè apre una subshell
<Shez_> cybernova, grazie, ora provo.
<Shez_> cybernova, come posso eliminare i carateri a quadrato dal log derivanti dallo "spazio"
<Shez_> cybernova, "spazio" inteso come lo spazio tra due parole?
<cybernova> Shez_, non ne ho idea, vediamo...
<Shez_> cybernova, (B
<Shez_> cybernova, questi sono i caratteri che ti dicevo
<cybernova> Shez_, sul file di log, prima avevamo detto session.log dai questo comando: col -bp < session.log > pippo.log
<cybernova> Shez_, se apri pippo.log dovrebbe vedersi correttamente
<enzotib> less -r
<Non__> ciao
<Shez_> cybernova, ottengo questo usage: col [-bfhpx] [-l nline]
<maxi84it> buongiorno a tutti
<akis24> giorno
<maxi84it> non so se il canale è quello giusto, ma ho un problema con l'installazione di qualunque distribuzione su un netbook acer aspire one d150...
<akis24> maxi84it: questo è il canale di supporto a ubuntu  regolati
<maxi84it> ho lo stesso problema provando a installare anche ubuntu, posso domandare su questo canale?
<akis24> si certo maxi84it
<akis24> !installazione | maxi84it
<ubot-it> maxi84it: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<akis24> magari una buona lettura ti aiuta anche
<maxi84it> ho già provato a utilizzare il sistema proposto sui link che mi avete postato, ma utilizzando unetbootin da windows mi crea la pendrive avviabile ma rimango bloccato non appena parte il sistema
<maxi84it> con questo testo: "SYSLINUX 4.03 2010-10-22 EDD Copyright (C) 1994-2010 H. Peter Anvin et al"
<akis24> !usbwin | maxi84it
<ubot-it> maxi84it: Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB (guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows) | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<akis24> maxi84it: rifai la usb usando il programma indicato sopra
<maxi84it> d'accordo, provo subito!
<cybernova> Shez_, che comando hai dato?
<Shez_> col -bp session.log pippo.log
<Shez_> cybernova, col -bp session.log pippo.log
<cybernova> Shez_, hai dimenticato i simboli di redirezione altrimenti ovvio che non funzia, col -bp < session.log > pippo.log
<maxi84it> grazie mille akis e @ubot-it
<akis24> di nulla
<maxi84it> buona giornata!
<Shez_> cybernova, grazie ora il log è perfetto !!
<cybernova> Shez_, di nulla
<faust> come mai #kubuntu-it è "+i"?
 * Wonderfulheart is away: Unavailable.
<akis24> ciao
<Wonderfulheart> Ciao.
<AndroUser> Qualcuno ha un router dlink 2750b? Ho  dei problemi che magari qualcuno mi aiuta a risolvere
<enzotib> !qualcuno | AndroUser
<ubot-it> AndroUser: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<gabry> non riesco a fermare l'avvanzamento di un driver dall'ubuntu soft center.......
<AndroUser> Bene.  Ho acquistato il suddetto router (dlink 2750b) e nessun Smart Phone o tale collegato alla wifi riceve le notifiche in background : mail, telegram, whatsapp, irc. Bisogna aprire l applicazione e aggiornare a mano
<enzotib> gabry, cioè c'è un pacchetto che non vuoi aggiornare?
<gabry> no....mi dice ke sta annullando tutto...ma questo è da stamane
<enzotib> AndroUser, non mi è chiaro, tu vorresti delle notifiche IRC anche con il client IRC chiuso?
<enzotib> !kappa | gabry
<ubot-it> gabry: www.nokappa.it
<enzotib> gabry, spiegati meglio, io personalmente non ho capito
<akis24> !dettagli | gabry
<ubot-it> gabry: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<bobotm> Enzotib ovviamente no. A dire il vero irc dal cellulare neanche si collega ai server in wifi. Semplicemente qualsiasi programma di messaggistica non riceve niente finché non apri la app e aggiorni a mano
<gabry> hai presente quando installi un pacchetto......in questo caso ti dice installa....e fin qui tutto ok....ma per rimuoverlo mi ha incasinato tt...nn posso installare il driver della stampante
<enzotib> bobotm, però scusa, qui parliamo di Ubuntu, hai qualche problema con Ubuntu?
<enzotib> gabry, apri un terminale, scrivi: sudo apt-get update, copia tutto l'output su pastebin
<enzotib> !pastebin | gabry
<ubot-it> gabry: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<bobotm> Beh uso Ubuntu dappertutto...  Ma ovviamente nel caso specifico non c'entra. Ma so che qui posso parlare con persone che normalmente hanno delle competenze
<enzotib> bobotm, sì, ma su questo canale solo di Ubuntu, per domande più ai margini come questa devi chiedere in #ubuntu-it-chat
<bobotm> Enzotib Farò così grazie
<bobotm> Gabry prova con apt-get autoremove
<maxleo> ho una stampante multifunzione samsung clx-3170fx non riesco ad installare lo scanner
<gabry> questo è quelo ke mi dice....E: Impossibile aprire il file di blocco /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Permesso negato) E: Impossibile acquisire il blocco sulla directory di amministrazione (/var/lib/dpkg/). È necessario essere root
<bobotm> Gabry usi sudo apt-get..... ?
<minchione> ueilà
<akis24> maxleo: hai installato driver ?
<enzotib> gabry, devi chiudere Software Center se è aperto
<enzotib> minchione, cambia nick per cortesia
<minchione> col cacchio
<gabry>  Impossibile impostare il blocco /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Risorsa temporaneamente non disponibile) E: Impossibile acquisire il blocco sulla directory di amministrazione (/var/lib/dpkg/). Un altro processo potrebbe tenerla occupata.
<enzotib> gabry, devi chiudere Software Center se è aperto
<bobotm> Gabry sembra tu abbia un altro processo in esecuzione
<gabry> esatto...ma non si ferma e non fa niente.....neanche riavviando il pc.....lo tiene in memoria
<maxleo> non lo riesco a trovare
<akis24> maxleo: http://www.samsung.com/us/support/owners/product/CLX-3175FN/XAA  credo sia qui
<enzotib> gabry, riavvia il PC, dopo riavviato non toccare niente e vieni direttamente qui in chat
<gabry> ok
<maxleo> come faccio per installarlo
<bobotm2> maxleo la Samsung dovrebbe fornirti le istruzioni
<gabry_> ok...ci sono
<enzotib> gabry_, pstree -Ulupa
<enzotib> gabry_, output su pastebin
<enzotib> !pastebin | gabry_
<ubot-it> gabry_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<bobotm2> Maxleo hai letto le istruzioni?
<maxleo> si ma non riesco
<maxleo> ho scaricato il file , l'ho estratto
<maxleo> ho avviato in modalità terminale ma poi non riesco ad installarlo
<AndroUser> .
<bobotm> Maxleo riesci ad essere più specifico?
<maxleo> ok ho scaricato il file  e poi l'ho estratto su una directory chiamata  cdroot
<maxleo> ho aperto il terminale ed ho scritto   $ Sudo cdroot / autorun
<bobotm> Maxleo ok da interfaccia grafica controlla le proprietà del file che devi avviare e vedi se c'è la spunta su 'eseguibile'  o consenti esecuzione
<bobotm> Entra nella directory cdroot e lancia '. autorun'
<bobotm> Maxleo o meglio 'sudo .autorun'
<maxleo> il problema è che non c'è il file autorun
<akis24> maxleo: nella cartella hai  install.sh  apri il terminale come root  da terminale ./install.sh     dovrebbe funzionare cosi
<akis24> maxleo: apri il terminale dentro la cartella interessata ..
<maxleo> fatto ma mi dice che manca iol file operando
<gabry_> non ha funzionato nulla......è impallato
<tumbler> controlla tutti i file presenti nella cartella ls -a /percorso
<maxleo>  nella cartella hai  install.sh  apri il terminale come root  da terminale ./install.sh    , ho dato questo comando ma mi dice "/cdroot/Linux/psu$ ./install.sh mkdir: impossibile creare la directory "/opt/Samsung": Permesso negato mkdir: impossibile creare la directory "/opt/Samsung": Permesso negato ERROR: Cannot copy binaries! Check your permissions."
<akis24> maxleo: da terminale         sudo -s    dai la password   e poi ripeti il comando
<maxleo> dalla cartella dove sta install.sh apro terminale scrivo  sudo -s manon mi chiede password
<akis24>  maxleo  posta uno screen del terminale
<akis24> !image | maxleo
<ubot-it> maxleo: Carica un'immagine su http://postimage.org/?lang=italian | https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<fabio_cc> maxleo, sudo chiede la password solo la prima volta, poi la ricorda per un certo tempo
<maxleo> http://postimg.org/image/q4sky50n1/
<tumbler> maxleo: sei gia root
<tumbler> quando vedi # sei root se vedi $ sei utente
<fabio_cc> maxleo, se non ti ha chiesto la password vuol dire che avevi usato sudo in precedenza
<fabio_cc> maxleo, il comando che hai dato (sudo -s) è stato correttamente eseguito
<maxleo> ok riuscito
<maxleo> grazie
<Luca> Buongiorno, sto provando a installare ubuntu ma si avvia sempre e soltanto Windows 8 come mai?
<cristian_c> Luca, in live si avvia?
<Luca> Per favore puoi spiegarti meglio?
<Shez_> salve a tutti!
<Shez_> ho un problema con brasero qualcuno di voi può aiutarmi?
<cristian_c> Shez_, dì pure
<Shez_> cristian_c, non riesco a masterizzare un cd, mi da errore sconosciuto
<Luca> Cristian per favore puoi spiegarti meglio
<Luca> ?
<Shez_> luca, ho esposto il mio problema....
<Shez_> posso postare il log se volete...
<Shez_> questa è la riga incriminata: Errno: 5 (Input/output error), write_g1 scsi sendcmd: no error
<Shez_> cè nessuno?
<cristian_c> un attimo
<cristian_c> Shez_, puoi postare l'intero output e spiegare cos'hai fatto?
<Shez_> cristian_c, http://pastebin.com/5JRGjXGq
<Shez_> cristian_c, ho provato a masterizzare un immagine iso su un cd vuoto con l'opzione simulazione
<cristian_c> Shez_, che cd è?
<Shez_> cristain_c una distro linux
<Shez_> cristain_c, una distro linux
<cristian_c> Shez_, no, il tipo di supporto
<cristian_c> non la .iso che vuoi masterizzare
<Shez_> cristian_c, normale cd
<cristian_c> Shez_, quanti MB occupa la distro?
<cristian_c> Shez_, normale cd in che senso? che caratteristiche ha? Di che tipo è?
<Shez_> cristian_c , l'iso occupa 138 mb il cd è un -r da 700 mb
<Shez_> cristian_c, l'iso occupa 138 mb il cd è un -r da 700 mb
<cristian_c> ah, quindi il classico cd -r
<cristian_c> Shez_, da quanto riscontri questo problema?
<Shez_> cristian_c,  è da un po' che non masterizzo cd diciamo da ora
<cristian_c> Shez_, dimmi la verità? Hai fatto qualche cambiamento di recente al sistema?
<cristian_c> *.
<Shez_> cristian_c, che intendi?
<cristian_c> Shez_, qualunque cosa importate
<cristian_c> *importante
<cristian_c> di notevole
<Shez_> cristian_c, no
<cristian_c> Shez_, apri un terminale
<Shez_> si
<Shez_> cristian_c, fatto
<cristian_c> Shez_, digita: cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<cristian_c> Shez_, risultato su pastebin
<Shez_> cristian_c, http://pastebin.com/sFZyJ2Du
<cristian_c> Shez_, sudo apt-get install --reinstall wodim
<Shez_> cristain_c, fatto
<cristian_c> Shez_, posta l'output
<Shez_> cristian_c, http://pastebin.com/nMpXm9AL
<cristian_c> Shez_, ora lancia brasero da terminale
<cristian_c> e prova a masterizzare (anche simulato)
<cristian_c> prova una simulazione
<Shez_> cristian_c, perchè mi dice che la posizione è gia montata quando inserisco il cd vergine?
<cristian_c> Shez_, posta tutto l'output
<Shez_> cristian_c, http://pastebin.com/U3y4qv7V
<cristian_c> Shez_, non hai postato tutto
<Shez_> ?
<cristian_c> Shez_, hai fatto come ti ho detto?
<antonio__> salve a tutti
<Shez_> cristian_c, si ho selezionato il log di brasero tutto e lo copiato su pastbin ho controllato, inoltre ho fatto passo passo come mi hai detto
<antonio__> non riesco a cambiare i permessi di solo lettura del mio hard disk esterno
<cristian_c> Shez_, assolutamente no
<cristian_c> avevo detto altro
<cristian_c> antonio__, ciao, cosa devi fare?
<antonio__> devo salvare foto e video sull  hd estrer
<Shez_> cristain_c, quale output devo postare?
<antonio__> l'hd esterno ha solo permessi di lettura
<cristian_c> antonio__, ah, perfetto
<antonio__> ho letto la guida wiki di ubuntu ma non sono riuscito
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> Shez_, ora lancia brasero da terminale
<cristian_c> antonio__, perché l'hdd esterno ha solo i permessi di lettura?
<Shez_> cristian_c, lo lancio come root?
<cristian_c> Shez_, no
<Shez_> cristian_c, fatto
<antonio__> non lo so,  ma non mi fa salvare niente
<jester-> antonio__: gksu nautilus e scriverà
<antonio__> grazie jester provo
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> e prova a masterizzare (anche simulato)
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> prova una simulazione
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> Shez_, posta tutto l'output
<Antiucci> salve... avrei una domanda
<nigrol77> ciao
<nigrol77> help non riesco ad installare samsung sf-765p
<antonio__> purtroppo non mi permette nessun copia incolla
<antonio__> nè creare cartelle
<jester-> antonio__: neanche con nautilus aperto con gksu?
<Antiucci> ho provato a installare l'ultima versione di ubunto, ma negli ultimi 20 sec di istallazione mi da un errore di permesso nn accettato
<Shez_> cristian_c, sembra masterizzare ora...
<cristian_c> Shez_, eh
<Shez_> cristian_c, ho ricambiato il cd, forse il supporto era rovinato
<jester-> lol
<Shez_> cristian_c, cmq grazie
<antonio__> ho lanciato questo comando: gksu nautilus ma tutto come prima
<Shez_> cristian_c, ne ho sputtanati gia 2 ......
<Antiucci> istallo da wubi direttamente da windows su una partizione dedicata da 29 Gb
<jester-> antonio__: si è aperto il filemanager con quel comando?
<cristian_c> Shez_, ma avevi simulato, no?
<jester-> Antiucci: wubi installa dentro a winz non su partizione
<cristian_c> Shez_, utilizza k3b, è più affidabile
<antonio__> si e prima mi ha chiesto la password
<jester-> antonio__: e poi si aperto nautilus?
<Shez_> cristian_c, si ma evidentemente erano rovinati... oppure avevo il pacchetto wodim...
<Antiucci> ma in passato l'ho fatto! poi si è rovinato e ho cancellato per reinstallare
<cristian_c> Shez_, eh, ma il problema l'hai avuto anche dopo averlo reinstallato
<cristian_c> oppure non lo avevi chiuso?
<Shez_> cristian_c, il problema si è ripresentato anche dopo aver installato il pacchetto, si avevo chiuso brasero.
<Shez_> cristian_c, adesso provo k3b, cmq grazie
<antonio__> si è aperta una finestra che credo sia nautilus con scritto home e mentre sto per cambiare i permessi si chiude...sembra un incubo
<antonio__> e nel terminale appare lascritta: ERROR:nautilus-properties-window.c:1839:schedule_owner_change_timeout: assertion failed: (NAUTILUS_IS_FILE (file))
<jester-> antonio__: eh da li fai il copia incolla
<antonio__> ok provo
<jester-> antonio__: altrimenti cosa usi
<Shez_> cristian_c, l'output che chiedevi prima è per caso questo? http://pastebin.com/F5eASrp2
<cristian_c> Shez_, non so cosa c'entri quella riga
<Shez_> cristian_c, mi è uscita alla fine della masterizzazione....
<cristian_c> sì, ma non c'entra niente
<antonio__> da quella finestra nom mi fa fare niente a parte leggere non riesco a salvare
<Shez_> cristian_c, ma prima non avevo masterizzato e non mi è uscito nulla...come non detto. cmq grazie
<jester-> antonio__: hai ubuntu o lubuntu o xubuntu?
<antonio__> ubuntu 14
<antonio__> versione studio
<jester-> antonio__: il disco usb che fliesystem ha
<antonio__> non ne ho idea scusa
<jester-> antonio__: sudo disk -l e metti nel pastebin
<jester-> !paste | antonio__
<ubot-it> antonio__: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<antonio__> mi dice command not found
<jester-> antonio__: sbagliato io: sudo fdisk -l
<antonio__> si ok adesso ha dato l'output
<jester-> !paste | antonio__
<ubot-it> antonio__: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<antonio__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8335763/
<jester-> antonio__: sudo parted -l
<Antiucci> provato ad istallare su directory principale ma niente, dice: permission denied
<jester-> Antiucci: lascia perdere wubi che non è mai andato bene
<Antiucci> non è che deve collegarsi ad un link e l'antivirus glielo vieta?
<antonio__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8335779/
<Antiucci> mi consigli di scaricare l'img e istallare direttamente da supporto?
<jester-> antonio__: è normale che non scrive sdb1 è la gid in fat sda2 è filesystem mac e non scrivibile da linux
<antonio__> tempo fa avevo copiato dei file ma non ricordo come avevo fatto
<jester-> antonio__: con linux no di sicuro
<jester-> nemmeno con winz
<antonio__> non posso fare nulla quindi neache formattare
<antonio__> in realtà prima avevo il sistema operativo leopard
<jester-> antonio__: puoi formattare
<jester-> antonio__: ext4 o ntfs
<jester-> antonio__: usa gparted e formatta sdb2
<antonio__> perdo i dati?
<jester-> antonio__: perdi i dati
<antonio__> ti ringrazio molto
<eezi> ciao, posso chiedere aiuto qui?
<ncobari> ciao a tutti
<ncobari> vorrei un aiuto sull' installazione di ubuntu
<eezi> pure io! :)
<ncobari> c'è qualcuno
<Shez_> che problema hai?
<cybernova> !chiedi | ncobari eezi
<ubot-it> ncobari eezi: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<ncobari> vorrei sapere come fare a installare ubuntu da usb
<cybernova> !installazione | ncobari
<ubot-it> ncobari: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<jester-> ncobari: preciso come installare da dvd
<ncobari> come posso fare per mettere i file di installazione su usb
<jester-> !usb | ncobari
<ubot-it> ncobari: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<jester-> !usbwin | ncobari
<ubot-it> ncobari: Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB (guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows) | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<ncobari> grazie
<ncobari> e poi posso installare ubuntuda li
<ncobari> ubuntu da li
<eezi> io invece non riesco ad installare ubuntu né da dvd né da bootable usb... mi si blocca sempre alla schermata verifying dmi pool data
<eezi> ho un desktop computer acer e360 1gb ram 2ghz
<jester-> eezi: è recente il pc?
<eezi> no... mi sa che è del 2005
<eezi> è un xp
<jester-> eezi: hai controllato md5sum della iso ?
<jester-> !md5sum | eezi
<ubot-it> eezi: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<eezi> tutto quello che ho provato è ripristinare i valori BIOS... sono un noob totale
<jester-> eezi: se la iso è scaricata con errori è tempop erso
<eezi> la iso l'ho scaricata dal sito
<eezi> ufficiale
<eezi> jester-
<jester-> <jester-> eezi: hai controllato md5sum della iso ?
<jester-> [18:48:44] <jester-> !md5sum | eezi
<jester-> ubot-it> eezi: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<eezi> jester- io l'iso l'ho masterizzata su cd, faccio verifica su cd o su Mac Os X (lo sto usando adesso) ?
<eezi_> -jester i ragazzi dell'ubuntu in inglese mi hanno detto che è un problema di hardware? è possibile?
<enzotib> è possibole
 * Wonderfulheart is away: Unavailable. I'm at dinner.
<fabio_cc> Wonderfulheart, per favore evita i messaggi di away pubblici
<fabio_cc> !irc | Wonderfulheart
<ubot-it> Wonderfulheart: leggi le Linee Guida del canale su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<TUX_73> buonasera
<TUX_73> c'è nessuno che può spiegarmi una cosa?
<fabio_cc> !nessuno | TUX_73
<ubot-it> TUX_73: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<TUX_73> ok
<TUX_73> sul mio portatile con installato UBUNTU 12.04 da stamattina non riesco più a collegarmi al mio acces point
<TUX_73> vede il segnale ma quando gli dico di connettersi non di riesce
<fabio_cc> che errore da?
<TUX_73> mentre il cellulare lo fa sensa problemi
<TUX_73> non da errore mi dice impossibile connettersi  s DLINK ops ovviamente sto parlando di wifi
<TUX_73> scusa non l'ho detto prima
<TUX_73> inizialmente pesavo dipendesse dal modem che ho al piano di sotto che aveva perso la linea
<TUX_73> e non era
<fabio_cc> TUX_73, ma hai fatto qualche modifica in particolare questa mattina?
<fabio_cc> o aggiornamenti
<TUX_73> le powerline erano ben collegate altrimenti il segnale ethernet sul a.p. non ci sarebbe
<TUX_73> no
<TUX_73> ho acceso il portatile come sempre
<TUX_73> e mi sono accorto che non riusciva a connettersi
<TUX_73> fino a ieri funzionava
<TUX_73> ogni tanto lo aggancava e mi faceva vedere il wifi on line ma molto debole e non in grado di farmi navigare
<TUX_73> agganciava
<TUX_73> bo
<fabio_cc> TUX_73, prova a rimuovere la connessione e a crearla di nuovo
<TUX_73> fatto
<TUX_73> nisba
<fabio_cc> TUX_73, clicca sull'icona del network manager -> modifica connessioni
<fabio_cc> ed eliminala
<TUX_73> ok ora vado a prendere il portatile in superficie
<fabio_cc> TUX_73, lo hai fatto da dove ti sto dicendo io?
<TUX_73> dammi pochi secondi
<eezi> sto provando ad installare ubuntu su cd. prima mi si bloccava alla schermata verifying dmi pool data ma ora è andato avanti però è 10 minuti sulla loading page con scritto ubuntu e i pallini sotto. E' normale aspettare così tanto?
<fabio_cc> eezi, vuoi dire da cd?
<eezi> attraverso cd fabio_cc
<fabio_cc> eezi, ok
<fabio_cc> eezi, prima di installarlo, prova ad avviarlo in live
<fabio_cc> scegli "prova ubuntu"
<eezi> il fatto che non mi è uscita nessuna di questa finestra
<eezi> scusa questa finestra
<fabio_cc> eezi, ti si blocca prima=
<fabio_cc> ?
<TUX_73> fabio_cc,  rieccomi
<TUX_73> ora che ho qui il portatile vedo che il problema persiste anche con il router
<eezi> fabio_cc allora io da alcuni giorni ero rimasto bloccato sulla schermata verifying dmi pool data... mezz'ora fa ho provato tentando la sorte a riscrivere la iso su cd e ha funzionato (ho dovuto aspettare un 10 minuti prima di superare la schermata verifying..) e ora è 'bloccato' su una schermata con la scritta ubuntu e i pallini bianchi e rossi che si alternano
<eezi> volevo provarlo appunto in live
<eezi> ma la finestra non è proprio uscita
<fabio_cc> eezi, allora dubito ancora che la iso non sia masterizzata bene
<fabio_cc> !md5sum | eezi
<ubot-it> eezi: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<fabio_cc> eezi, altrimenti prova a creare una usb key avviabile
<fabio_cc> !usb | eezi
<ubot-it> eezi: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<fabio_cc> TUX_73, hai provato a cancellare la connessione wifi come ti ho scritto prima e a ricrearla? connettendoti dovrebbe averti chiesto nuovamente la passphrase WPA
<eezi> non è che devo aspettare ancora un po'? forse sta cancellando l'hd? ho già provato l'opzione usb succede la stessa cosa... rimane bloccato su verifying
<fabio_cc> eezi, non sta cancellando nulla
<fabio_cc> eezi, 10 minuti è troppo, è inutile aspettare ancora
<eezi> haha ok :)
<TUX_73> fabio_cc,  si l'ho cancellata e ricreata come mi hai detto tu ma non si connette lo stesso
<fabio_cc> eezi, hai provato ad avviare da chiave usb e ti da lo stesso problema?
<eezi> cavoli ci stavo sperando quando ho visto ubuntu, ho detto provo l'ultima volta poi mi arrendo
<eezi> si, cmq sto provando su desktop acer e360 1gb ram 2ghz cpu
<eezi> è del 2005 credo
<eezi> con xp
<TUX_73> fabio_cc,  inoltre io non ho la protezione WPA in nessuno dei due ossia ne sul router ne sull'a.p. non ne ho necessità
<fabio_cc> TUX_73, che autenticazione usi?
<TUX_73> nessuna
<TUX_73> ho tolto le protezioni
<TUX_73> è aperto
<TUX_73> dato che uno sta sotto terra ed è impossibile arrivarci a meno che non ci si trova nella stanza dov'è il router
<fabio_cc> in che senso nel sul router ne sull'access point? non è un router con il wifi integrato?
<fabio_cc> vuoi dire che usi un repeater?
<TUX_73> io ho due punti dove collegarmi
<TUX_73> un router D-Link DSL-2750B con wifi integrato
<TUX_73> e un acces poin dlink
<fabio_cc> [20:57] <fabio_cc> eezi, hai provato ad avviare da chiave usb e ti da lo stesso problema?
<TUX_73> sempre con wifi integrato e due porte eth
<fabio_cc> TUX_73, il secondo lo usi in modalità repeater?
<TUX_73> o DIo
<TUX_73> che vuol dire :-P
<TUX_73> si
<TUX_73> mi trasmette il segnale
<fabio_cc> TUX_73, prende il segnale del wifi originale e lo ritrasmette
<TUX_73> il mio impianto è dislocato in tre piani
<TUX_73> nell'interrato c'è il router wifi
<fabio_cc> TUX_73, per sicurezza devi fare le prove collegandoti al wifi del router, con il ripetitore spento
<eezi> sì fabio_cc usb stessa storia
<fabio_cc> TUX_73, il ripetitore se non configurato bene, può interferire
<eezi> comunque grazie per l'aiuto
<TUX_73> e al primo piano tramite power line tplink con cavi eth arriva il segnale all' acces point che poi me lo restituisce wifi
<fabio_cc> eezi, riscarica la iso
<TUX_73> comunque il portatile non si connette nemmeno al router
<fabio_cc> TUX_73, allora non è un repeater
<TUX_73> no credo di no
<fabio_cc> TUX_73, crea una rete wifi a partire dal segnale eth che arriva dal powerline
<fabio_cc> TUX_73, che casino
<eezi> ho già scaricato 3 volte... se mi dai per favore un link oltre al sito ufficiale
<eezi> fabio_cc
<TUX_73> praticamente porto il segnale eth del router all'ap con le powerline
<fabio_cc> eezi, no va bene il sito ufficiale
<TUX_73> comunqe funziona solo il mio portatile da stamattina non ne vuole più sapere
<fabio_cc> TUX_73, in effetti hai detto che con il cellualare si connette, quindi devo supporre che è un problema del portatile
<akis24> sera
<eezi> fabio_cc lì l'ho scaricato 3 volte... ma se per caso ubuntu sia troppo pesante? posso provare xubuntu, che ne dici?
<TUX_73> fabio_cc,  si per questo non riesco a capire cosa sia accaduto
<TUX_73> fabio_cc,  e il cellulare si connette anche al router ovviamente
<fabio_cc> eezi, in effetti non hai i requisiti consigliati
<fabio_cc> eezi, prova xubuntu o lubuntu
<fabio_cc> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RequisitiDiSistema
<fabio_cc> TUX_73, è abbastanza strano, sicuro di non aver fatto aggiornamenti da ieri sera?
<eezi> ok, xubuntu sia. hai una distro da consigliarmi? il procedimento di installazione è la stessa? fabio_cc grazie mille
<fabio_cc> eezi, si scarica la iso da http://xubuntu.org/getxubuntu/
<TUX_73> fabio_cc,  si credo di averli fatti ma non mi ha mai dato problemi
<fabio_cc> TUX_73, intendo, magari ieri sera hai fatto aggiornamenti, poi hai spento, e questa mattina non andava
<TUX_73> anche perché il mio ASUS è uno di quelliu certificati Ubuntu vi era già preistallata la 11.04
<TUX_73> fabio_cc,  si mi sebra di averli fatti ma possibile che gli aggiornamenti mi abbiano incasinato il pc?
<fabio_cc> TUX_73, non dico che hanno incasinato nulla, ma magari un aggiornamento del kernel ha creato qualche problema al wifi
<TUX_73> fabio_cc,  potrebbe essere, a volte succede ma in questo caso come faccio?
<fabio_cc> TUX_73, per far andare il wifi hai dovuto fare qualcosa in particolare? o andava da solo dopo l'installazione di ubuntu
<TUX_73> fabio_cc,  andava solo, come ti ho scritto prima è un pc ubuntu certified e vi era già la 11.04 che ovviamente io ho estirpato e ci ho messo la 12.04 e non mi ha mai dato problemi fino ad ora
<fabio_cc> TUX_73, per tagliare la testa al toro, prova ad avviare ubuntu 12.04 dal live cd
<fabio_cc> (o chiavetta)
<fabio_cc> TUX_73, vedi se da li il wifi va
<TUX_73> fabio_cc,  si ci avevo pensato ma se come credo da li funziona poi non è che ho rislto molto hahahaha
<TUX_73> che nervi
<fabio_cc> TUX_73, be si restringe il campo, ad esempio sei sicuro che non è un guasto dell'hw
<TUX_73> a certo
<TUX_73> ok farò come dici ora torno in superficie
<TUX_73> grazie della pazienza e delle info a presto
<TUX_73> ciao e buona serata
<fabio_cc> TUX_73, prego
<TUX_73> 3
<TUX_73> 2
<TUX_73> 1
<TUX_73> CLICK
<eezi> fabio_cc 2 ore al termine con torrent XD vabe pazienza
<fabio_cc> eezi, ma che connessione hai O.o
<eezi> e boh fabio_cc fastweb prima con ubuntu ci ha messo 10-20 min
<fabio_cc> eezi, ho l'impressione che non hai scelto il mirror germany o europe
<fabio_cc> ah giusto hai detto che hai usato torrent
<fabio_cc> eezi, prova con il mirror http in germania, vedi se va meglio
<eezi> ok, ee perchè c'era scritto highly recommended
<fabio_cc> eezi, si è meglio usare torrent per non appesantire i server
<fabio_cc> eezi, però 2 ore non è tollerabile
<eezi> prendo pc intelx86 o 64bit pc fabio_cc?
<eezi> intelx86 è per i 32 bit?
<fabio_cc> eezi, si
<eezi> grazie fabio_cc
<eezi> allora prendo l'altro 64bit
<fabio_cc> eezi, se sai di avere un processore a 64 bit, si
<fabio_cc> eezi, sei sicuro?
<eezi> sì sì ho controllato tante volte
<fabio_cc> eezi, ok
<eezi> ho letto tutte le istruzioni possibili per installare linux
<eezi> :)
<fabio_cc> eezi, quanto tempo ti da al termine?
<eezi> 10 minuti
<eezi> fabio_cc
<fabio_cc> eezi, visto?
<eezi> :D
<eezi> però prima con ubuntu
<eezi> è andato più veloce il torrent
<fabio_cc> eezi, si, normalmente è così
<fabio_cc> eezi, in generale è sempre da prediligere
<eezi> fabio_cc, ho masterizzato ora provo a metterlo sul pc
<eezi> speriamo!
<fabio_cc> eezi, vedremo
<eezi> fabio_cc, dopo 3 minuti su booting from cd_ è apparsa la schermata nera di windows quella dove ci sono le opzioni modalità provvisioria ecc ecc
<eezi> alzo bandiera bianca lol
<fabio_cc> eezi, c'è qualcosa che non va, puoi scrivere il modello esatto del portatile?
<eezi> è un desktop pc acer e360
<eezi> se è un problema di hardware lasciamo stare
<eezi> volevo solo provare linux
<eezi> fabio_cc
<fabio_cc> eezi, probabilmente è una incompatibilità hardware
<eezi> ok va bene, grazie lo stesso fabio_cc! ci ho perso solo tanto tempo... ti saluto grazie ancora
<fabio_cc> eezi, mi dispiace, non è detto che non ci sia soluzione
<eezi> fabio_cc non ti dispiacere non è mica colpa tua :) ma se devo smontare un pc vecchio non ne vale la pena... volevo provare a mettere linux visto che dentro ho ancora xp... ho portatile comunque non è urgente come cosa. volevo provare a 'riciclarlo' visto che ho un bel monitor e mi dispiaceva non usarlo ttuo qui
<Alby1991> Buona sera a tutti
<fabio_cc> eezi, ok
<fabio_cc> eezi, a presto
<fabio_cc> !ciao | Alby1991
<ubot-it> Alby1991: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Alby1991> Ho creato una partizione per dati che utilizzo per windows e che vorrei utilizzare anche per ubuntu. Girovagando su Google ho trovato una guida dove spiega che devo modificare un file  "user-dirs.dirs" impostare il percorso e riavviare. Il mio problema dopo il riavvio il file modificato torna come prima
<Alby1991> Ciao fabio! =)
<alextorino> icona networkmanager sparita? cosa posso fare grazie
<fabio_cc> alextorino, ubuntu o derivata?
<alextorino> xubuntu con xfce
<eezi> fabio_cc grazie! sei stato molto gentile. comunque avevo anche creato un thread sul forum http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=38&t=586272&sid=8c03a41d61e3e6c50a2f6ba7276de0e0 se ti viene in mente qualcosa :) buona serata
<fabio_cc> alextorino, prova dal terminale a dare nm-applet
<fabio_cc> alextorino, o se non va sudo nm-applet
<alextorino> fabio comando dato e nn fa nulla
<fabio_cc> alextorino, anche con sudo?
<Alby1991> Nessuno sa come potermi aiutare?
<alextorino> con sudo e uscita
<alextorino> ma resta oppure ogni volta devo digitarla
<fabio_cc> alextorino, già il problema è risolto a metà :)
<alextorino> :-) grazie
<fabio_cc> alextorino, no dovresti dare il comando ogni volta
<alextorino> allora me lo scrivo hahahah
<akis24> alextorino: clicca sulla barra del pannello con tasto destro del mouse se usi xfce
<fabio_cc> alextorino, no, si può risolvere
<alextorino> ok
<akis24> alextorino: preferenze del pannello > elementi > e poi aggiungi plugin indicatore
<alextorino> akis nn me lo da disponibile
<Alby1991> jester-
<jester-> Alby1991:
<Alby1991> Mi hai aiutato una volta posso scriverti un mio dilemma perfavore?
<Valgio63>  Ciao a tutti! Qualcuno mi sa dire perchè Firefox su alcune pagine mi chiede la nuova versione di flash-plugin e se provo ad installarla mi dice che devo disinstallare flash-plugin installer, che oltretutto è alla stessa versione? Quale devo tenere per buona? L'installer o quella scaricata da Adobe?
<Valgio63> Ehi, c'è nessuno?
<Alby1991> jester- ho una partizione apposita per i dati che tipo devo impostare per far si che sia Windows che Ubuntu mi legga tale partizione?
<jester-> Valgio63:  http://chiedi.ubuntu-it.org/questions/26603/adobe-flash-player-si-ferma-qui-cosa-faranno-firefox-e-chromium
<jester-> Alby1991: NTFS
<Alby1991> Grazie jester-!
<Alby1991> jester- Ho creato una partizione per dati che utilizzo per windows e che vorrei utilizzare anche per ubuntu. Girovagando su Google ho trovato una guida dove spiega che devo modificare un file  "user-dirs.dirs" impostare il percorso e riavviare. Il mio problema dopo il riavvio il file modificato torna come prima..
<Alby1991> Sempre girovagando su internet ho trovato che uno dei problemi potrebbe essere legato alla partizione che non viene montata all' avvio. Potresti darmi qualche dritta perfavore?
<Valgio63> jester-, ho letto grazie, quindi disinstallo flasplugin ed installo pipelight?
<jester-> Valgio63: per firefox no, devi seguire il sed
<Valgio63> jester-, SED????? Parla terra terra, che sono e rimango un vecchiatto!
<Valgio63> jester-, ci sei sempre?
<jester-> Valgio63: pare che valga solo per chromium
<jester-> Valgio63: quindi segui la guida e usa chromium nelle pagine che chiedono versione aggiornata
<Valgio63> jester-, dal link che mi hai dayo per chromium vale pepperflashplugin, , mentre per firefox indica proprio pipelight!
<Valgio63> jester-,  ha, non avevo visto, crasha in quel modo!
<Valgio63> Comunque vai, userò chromium. Tanks e buonanotte, il vecchietto si ritira!
<vice_> ciao
<Valgio63> vice_, Nihao
<vice_> ho installato  Adobe Flash Player plugin version 11  ma non riesco a vedere i video...
<Valgio63> vice_, su cosa? Firefox?
<vice_> cosa devo fare ? ubuntu 14.04 comunitò
<Valgio63> vice_, ne parlavo prima con jester- , il risultato? Sulle pagine che non vanno una Chromium!
<vice_> cromium
<jester-> Valgio63: a me youtube va senza problemi
<vice_> volevo vedere la rai
<vice_> adesso provo il tubo
<Valgio63> vice_, a!! jester- anche a me, youtube!
<vice_> you tube non va manca il player
<jester-> va anche la rai
<jester-> vice_: player de che
<Valgio63> jester-, non sarà che gli manca pepper?
<jester-> non ho pepper
<Valgio63> jester-, io ho controllato, ce l'ho!
<vice_> Adobe Flash Player plugin version 11
<jester-> ho flashplugin-installer
<Valgio63> jester-, anch'io, ma con chromium centra?
<Valgio63> Di solito chrome ha il suo, chromium no?
<jester-> pepper non centra con firefox
<Valgio63> jester-, vice dice che usa Chromium!
<Valgio63> è lì che non va
<Valgio63> vice_, comunque ri peto ladomanda di jester- : player de che
<jester-> fate una cosa definitiva
<vice_> Flash Player
<jester-> disinstallate chromium browaser
<jester-> e predete il deb dal sito google
<vice_> ho provato firefox è funziona..  quindi è con cromium il problema
<Valgio63> jester-, cioè Chrome?
<jester-> http://www.google.it/intl/it/chrome/browser/  32 0 64 a seconda del vostro sistema
<Valgio63> jester-, domani sera, anzi no domani l'altro, domani sono a Venezia!
<jester-> ma prima levate chromium
<vice_> dobbiamo levare cromium??
<jester-> vice_: cosa ho scritto?
<Valgio63> Adesso do veramente la buonanotte a tutti! Notte raga.
<jester-> vice_: hai sistema 32 o 64 bit
<vice_> 64
<jester-> vice_: sudo dpkg --purge chromium-browser
<jester-> vice_: vai qui metti su 64 e fai il download
<jester-> http://www.google.it/intl/it/chrome/browser/
<vice_> errore nell'elaborare il pacchetto chromium-browser (--purge):  problemi con le dipendenze - rimozione non possibile Si sono verificati degli errori nell'elaborazione:  chromium-browser
<jester-> accetta e installa
<jester-> vice_: sudo dpkg -r chromium-browser
<vice_> errore: un altro processo detiene il blocco su database di stato di dpkg
<jester-> vice_: hai software center a perto
<vice_> che ne pensi se provo a disinstallare il cromium
<jester-> vice_: e che ti sto facendo fare secondo te?
<vice_> ok grazie,
<vice__> ok adesso ho installato chrome è funziona
<vice__> jester ci sei ?
#ubuntu-it 2014-09-14
<vice_> ciao , ubuntu 14 il mic non funziona
<vice_> cosa devo controllare?
<vice__> il microfono non funziona
<vice__> ubuntu 14.04.1
<vice_> ciao
<vice_> non mi funziona il microfono , ubuntu 14.04
<vice_> nessuno??
<vice_> ubuntu vede il microfono ma non registra  l' audio
<alextorino> scheda wifi nn da segni di vita consigli grazie
<akis24> giorno
<alextorino> ciao akis
<alextorino> akis hai qualche dritta per la scheda wifi?
<akis24> ciao alextorino
<akis24> alextorino: spiega meglio fammi capire
<alextorino> nn mi parte (ieri sera installata e funzionante spento,riacceso stamattina nn riparte)
<akis24> alextorino: configurata da network manager hai provato ?
<alextorino> scheda bm4311
<alextorino> e come?
<alextorino> io ho il classico tastino che si illumina blu quando e accesa ma resta sempre in rosso
<akis24> !wifi
<ubot-it> wireless is Sezione dedicata ai disposivi senza fili: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili - Risoluzione problemi comuni legati al WiFi: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/GuidaWiFi
<alextorino> si akis
<akis24> alextorino: che versione di ubuntu hai ?
<alextorino> xubuntu con xfce
<Ozzyboshi> io
<akis24> alextorino: hai installato driver  ?
<alextorino> si
<alextorino> con comando lspcmcia la vede
<akis24> alextorino: ma hai provato a configurare da network manager la connessione ?
<alextorino> su network manager nn la cita neanche la connessione wi fi
<akis24> alextorino: da terminale  lspci | grep Wireless  e metti tutto su pastebin
<akis24> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<alextorino> caduto
<akis24> hai letto che ho scritto prima alextorino ?
<alextorino> no
<alextorino> cmq ho capito che nn mi abilita proprio la scheda wifi
<akis24> alextorino:  lsb_release -dc  e scrivi che risponde
<alextorino> Description:	Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS
<alextorino> Codename:	trusty
<akis24> alextorino: che pc hai notebook o fisso ?
<alextorino> notebook compaq f500
<akis24> alextorino: da terminale  lspci | grep Wireless  e metti tutto su pastebin
<akis24> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<alextorino> nn da nulla proprio
<akis24> alextorino: lspci -vvnn | grep 14e4  dai questo  e metti su paste sempre
<alextorino> fatto
<ExPBoy> alextorino, ma la scheda è interna o usb?
<akis24> alextorino: posta indirizzo pagina qui se no non vediamo nulla ...
<alextorino> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8341027/
<alextorino> expboy scheda interna
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<alextorino> ciao jester
<akis24> alextorino:  da terminale sempre dai  sudo apt-get purge b43-fwcutter firmware-b43-installer firmware-b43-lpphy-installer firmware-b43legacy-installer bcmwl*
<ExPBoy> eh è una broadcom
<ExPBoy> ciao jester-
<jester-> nè
<ExPBoy> :)
<alextorino> :-)
<alextorino> expboy si
<alextorino> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8341034/
<akis24> alextorino: sei sul pc in questione collegato da rete ?
<alextorino> si si con chiavetta
<alextorino> ho fatto una cagata io scisa akis ti mando nuovo dettaglio su paste
<jester-> alextorino: hai pacioccato /et/hosts e /etc/hostname?
<alextorino> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8341085/
<alextorino> no jester manco so dove si trovano
<jester-> alextorino: cat /etc/hosts  e cat /etc/hostname nel paste
<alextorino> no no
<jester-> no no cosa
<alextorino> nn ho pacioccato nulla di tutto cio
<jester-> alextorino: cat /etc/hosts  e cat /etc/hostname nel paste
<alextorino> jester http://paste.ubuntu.com/8341110/
<jester-> alextorino:  cat /etc/hostname nel paste
<alextorino> jester spero sia questo che mi chiedi sono una capra ;-) http://paste.ubuntu.com/8341134/
<jester-> alextorino: lspci
<jester-> alextorino: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8341110/  è tutto o manca una parte, ridai cat /etc/hosts
<alextorino> jester http://paste.ubuntu.com/8341139/
<jester-> alextorino: ridai cat /etc/hosts
<alextorino> jester http://paste.ubuntu.com/8341153/
<sternico> buongiorno
<alextorino> ciao sternico
<sternico> un gioco mi richiede di aggiornare
<sternico> la versione di flash player alla 11.5
<sternico> è disponibile che sappiate?=
<jester-> alextorino: se fai ei paste incompleti oltre a non capire si rischia di fare altri danni
<alextorino> ok scusa
<jester-> alextorino: dpkg -l | grep broadcom
<jester-> alextorino: dpkg -l | grep bcmwl
<alextorino> apparentemente nn ha fatto nulla
<jester-> alextorino: nessuna ripsosta?
<alextorino> nessuna
<jester-> alextorino: sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source  linux-firmware-nonfree
<alextorino> jester http://paste.ubuntu.com/8341204/
<jester-> alextorino: sudo rfkill unblock all
<jester-> alextorino: sudo rmmod -f b43
<jester-> alextorino: sudo modprobe wl
<alextorino> jester http://paste.ubuntu.com/8341219/
<jester-> alextorino: sudo: impossibile risolvere l'host alex67-compaqf500  forse in buona fede hai segato qualche file di sistema
<jester-> !ripristino | alextorino
<ubot-it> alextorino: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<alextorino> ok seguo la guida e ci riprovo
<jester-> alextorino: naturalmente metti lo stesso nome user
<alextorino> mi sa che formatto tutto  e rimetto tutto nuovo
<jester-> meglio ancora
<alextorino> ti ringrazio tantissimo
<alextorino> alla proxima  appena rientro col os nuovo e funzionante
<jhonny> ciao raga, ho la versione 14.04 ma ho notato che c'è una nuova versione la 14.04.1 mi consigliate di scaricarla? installandola perderei i miei file?
<jester-> jhonny: aggiornando regolarmetne hai la stessa versione
<jhonny> ok quinsi ogni volta che faccio l aggiornamento e la stessa cosa di quando scarico l iso dal forum, giusto?
<jester-> jhonny: esatto.
<jester-> jhonny: quando scarichi la iso ha pochi o nessun aggiornamento
<jhonny> ok grazie e che ho da poco ubuntu e non sono molto pratico
<camote> ciao
<camote> problemi con virtualbox
<camote> dando avvio all'installazione da cd mi da: Fatal: no bootable medium found! System Halted
<jester-> camote: hai abilitato il cdtom?
<jester-> camote: e settato di usarlo
<camote> jester-: ho selezionato lettore host tsst cd rom
<jester-> camote: o selezionato sbagliato o il cd non va bene
<jester-> camote: fagli usare la iso
<camote> jester-: quali iso?
<jester-> camote: quella che i usa pr creare il dvd di installazione
<ExPBoy> camote, che cosa vuoi installare in virtualizzazione?
<camote> jester-: win xp
<ExPBoy> quindi ti serve il disco di win xp
<ExPBoy> (o se esiste la iso)
<camote> ExPBoy: è quello che sto utilizzando ma mi da l'errore
<ExPBoy> le possibili cause già ti sono state dette
<ExPBoy> o hai selezionato male o il disco è corrotto
<camote> eppure ho seguito la guida e linux vede cd e file
<ExPBoy> camote, linux si ma forse hai settato male la VM
<ExPBoy> !virtualizzazione
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ExPBoy> !virtual
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'virtual'
<ExPBoy> come picchio si chiama?
<Matchbeth> Salve ragazzi qualcuno può darmi una mano con il mio ubuntu che non mi trova più la rete wifi di casa?
<ExPBoy> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione
<ExPBoy> hai seguito questa guida?
<camote> la procedura: impostazioni - memorizzazione - lettore host in albero di archiviazione - lettore host sull'iconcina a dx....qualcosa di sbagliato?
<Matchbeth> Exboy dicevi a me?
<ExPBoy> Matchbeth, no
<ExPBoy> camote, hai seguito quella guida?
<ExPBoy> (e 2)
<Matchbeth> E non sapresti aiutarmi?
<ExPBoy> ok vado via a dopo
<camote> ExPBoy: avevo visto la pagina di risoluzione dei problemi di questo wiki ma dice di selezionare Abilita PAE/NX per risolvere il problema, ma non è presente
<Wonderfulheart> Matchbeth: Prova a dare un'occhiata alla seguente guida: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/GuidaWiFi
<vice_> Buon giorno,  come faccio x installare un driver che ho scaricato da realtek
<cristian_c> vice_, perché hai scaricato un driver?
<vice__> perché non mi funziona il microfono esterno
<cristian_c> vice__, a parte che questo non è il canale adatto
<cristian_c> vice__, ma dubito che scaricando i sorgenti dal sito realtek, tu risolva
<cristian_c> !chat | vice__
<ubot-it> vice__: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<vice__> premetto che la scheda audio è integrata alla mobo è anche con win ho dovuto installare il driver che fornisce la realtek per far funzionare il mic
<cristian_c> vice__, win non è linux
<cristian_c> vice__, windows non ha i driver dedicati integrati
<cristian_c> lol
<vice__> si ok , lo so che non è win , ma non mi funziona il mic ...
<cristian_c> vice__, hai sbagliato approccio al problema
<vice__> questo canale e x supporto?
<cristian_c> vice__, sì, ma non per fare cose strane
<cristian_c> tipo quella che avevi detto prima
<nonuaspis> buongiorno
<vice__> e non rientra nel supporto se non riesco ad usare il mic?
<cristian_c> vice__, ripeto, non con la soluzione che hai prospettato
<cristian_c> vice__, ovviamente il supporto al problema del microfono c'è
<nonuaspis> necessito supporto per l'installazione di lubuntu su partizione in un macbook pro late 2011
<cristian_c> nonuaspis, quindi con procio intel?
<nonuaspis> non so cosa sia procio
<cristian_c> procio = processore
<nonuaspis> si la macchina e un macbook pro late 2011 con architettura intel
<vice__> io cerco una soluzione da ieri, qui non mi ha aiutato nessuno quindi ho cercato un po in giro su google ma senza risolvere poi ho pensato che fosse un problema di driver allora sono arrivato a pensare che lo dovrei installare da realtek
<cristian_c> nonuaspis, non mi sembra tanto vecchia, visto che parli di 2011-2012. Perché proprio lubuntu?
<cristian_c> vice__, eh, hai cercato male
<vice__> magari non è cosi , ma io vorrei far funzionare il mic
<vice__> per imparare devo sbagliare
<cristian_c> vice__, sì, ma non certo scaricando i sorgenti dal sito realtek
<vice__> ok
<nonuaspis> perche ho letto che e piu carino graficamente
<cristian_c> vice__, ehm, ma se poi inputtani l'OS? :P
<vice__> il mic ubuntu lo vede ma non registra
<cristian_c> nonuaspis, beh, non credo
<vice__> in che senso?=
<cristian_c> nonuaspis, è una versione per pc vecchi
<cristian_c> molto vecchi
<cristian_c> datati
<nonuaspis> pensi che girerebbe bene anche ubuntu?
<cristian_c> vice__, se ti metti a fare quello che avevi proposto, il rischio di incasinare l'os è alto se non certo
<cristian_c> nonuaspis, dipende dalle caratteristiche hardware
<cristian_c> del pc
<cristian_c> !requisiti | nonuaspis
<ubot-it> nonuaspis: requisiti is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RequisitiDiSistema
<vice__> ok non lo sapevo
<cristian_c> vice__, prima di tutto, devi trovare la causa del problema
<vice__> ok, cosa posso fare?
<cristian_c> vice__, quali prove di registrazione hai fatto?
<cristian_c> vice__, in live funza?
<nonuaspis> ok ho anche una copia di ubuntu che uso su pendrive su un altra macchina
<nonuaspis> diciamo che voglio installare ubuntu riscontro gli stessi problemi
<cristian_c> nonuaspis, magari posta le caratteristiche del pc
<nonuaspis> da qui la mia richiesta
<cristian_c> nonuaspis, hai provato in live?
<vice__> aprendo impostazioni audio i livello d'ingresso non sale, aprendo alsamixer e aumentando il volume il livello sale
<nonuaspis> pc macbook pro late 2011 cpu intel core i7  2ghz 4gb ram 1333mhz ddr3 hdd 500 gb
<nonuaspis> ora posto i problemi riscontrati
<cristian_c> vice__, usi pulseaudio?
<vice__> in live non ho provato
<cristian_c> vice__, posta qualche schermata di pavucontrol
<cristian_c> vice__, prova anche in live
<vice__> non uso pulse
<nonuaspis> con file immagine 64 bit installato il boot alternativo refit mi avvia la gnu grub
<cristian_c> nonuaspis, pare un pc potentissimo
<cristian_c> :O
<cristian_c> nonuaspis, ubuntu ci va eccome
<nonuaspis> con immagine 32 bit si blocca durannte il caricamento del kernel
<cristian_c> *ci gira
<vice__> ok allora provo il live.. 2 minuti e ritorno..
<nonuaspis> pf leggete i problemi ho riscontrato il prob con 3 immagini diverse
<cristian_c> vice__, allora posta anche una schermata delle impostazioni audio, se non usi pulse
<nonuaspis> kubuntu 64 ubuntu 64 kununtu 32
<cristian_c> nonuaspis, perché hai scaricato la 32 bit?
<cristian_c> !mac | nonuaspis
<nonuaspis> cristian_c perche non andava la 64
<ubot-it> nonuaspis: Ubuntu su MacBook Pro: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro | Installare Ubuntu sui sistemi Mac Intel: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UbuntuMacIntel | Download di Ubuntu per PowerPc: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/ImmaginiPowerPc
<cristian_c> nonuaspis, non credo sia una soluzione , ripiegare sulla 32
<cristian_c> nonuaspis, quale iso hai scaricato?
<cristian_c> precisamente
<nonuaspis> ubot-it e la guida che ho seguito alla lettera
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cristian_c> lol
<nonuaspis> la iso ubuntu 64 dal sito ufficiale sia la 386 che la 64 amd
<cristian_c> nonuaspis, nome del file .iso
<nonuaspis> kubuntu idem
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> nonuaspis, nome del file .iso
<nonuaspis> ok cristian_controllo, non esiste pvt qui?
<cristian_c> nonuaspis, no, scrivi in canale
<cristian_c> per il supporto, il privato serve ad altro
<nonuaspis> ubuntu-14.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso poi kubuntu-14.04.1-desktop-i386.iso
<cristian_c> nonuaspis, ehm, no
<cristian_c> nonuaspis, ho visto che sul sito di ubuntu ci sono tre opzioni
<cristian_c> una di queste è la iso specifica per mac intel
<nonuaspis> davvero?
<nonuaspis> controllo subito
<nonuaspis> se e cosi sn propio asino
<cristian_c> nonuaspis, http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<cristian_c> 'choose your flavour'
<nonuaspis> ok io guardavo il sito in ita
<nonuaspis> scarico questa?
<cristian_c> 64-bit Mac (AMD64)
<cristian_c> nonuaspis, magari una cosa potresti farla
<cristian_c> nonuaspis, segnalare a chi gestisce il sito web italiano di aggiungerlo, se non c'è già
<cristian_c> come nel sito internazionale
<nonuaspis> ok wow ci provo subito, quindi con questa iso e la guida dovrei andare liscio
<cristian_c> nonuaspis, penso di sì
<nonuaspis> grazie 1000
<cristian_c> di certo è una iso specifica per mac
<vice_> in live lo stesso problema
<cristian_c> è tarata
<cristian_c> vice_, fai come ho detto prima
<cristian_c> vice_, posta qualche schermata delle impostazioni audio
<vice_> cosa?
<cristian_c> lol
<nonuaspis> grazie ancora cristian_c stacco e riprovo l'installazione
<vice_> per postare la schermata devo fare uno screenshot, e poi uso paste bin ?
<Wonderfulheart> !image | vice_
<ubot-it> vice_: Carica un'immagine su http://postimage.org/?lang=italian | https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<vice_> grazie
<vice_> http://s17.postimg.org/5zmmfftgv/volume.png
<jester-> vice_: non ti va il  mic o le casse
<cristian_c> vice_, che c'entra pastebin?
<vice_> il mic
<jester-> vice_: il mic è nel busi giusto e sano?
<cristian_c> ihihihi
<cristian_c> vice_, pare tu stia usando pulseaudio
<vice_> non avevo mai postato una foto
<cristian_c> <vice__> non uso pulse
<vice_> io non lo installato pulse audio, come faccio a capire se è installato?
<Wonderfulheart> vice_:  Puoi scrivere in un terminale il seguente comando?           psaux | grep pulseaudio
<cristian_c> vice_, non ho detto che l'hai installato tu
<Wonderfulheart> *vice_:  Puoi scrivere in un terminale il seguente comando?           ps aux | grep pulseaudio
<Wonderfulheart> (Il primo era errato)
<cristian_c> Muflone, ola
<vice_> psaux psaux: comando non trovato
<Muflone> ajò
<cristian_c> vice_, correggi il comando, come ti ha segnalato
<Wonderfulheart> 'ngiorno Muflone.
<vice_> cose è muflone?
<Muflone> \o
<Wonderfulheart> vice_:  Muflone è il grande capo! ;)
<cristian_c> lol
<Muflone> ah sono il capo?
<vice_> wow...
<cristian_c> Muflone, dai, rientra: o/
<Muflone> in cosa?
<cristian_c> <Muflone> \o
<vice_> in super saian
<cristian_c> pensavo stessi uscendo
<Muflone> ...
<cristian_c> o/ entra, \o esce, uhm
<vice_> chde faccio io ?
<cristian_c> vice_, hai digitato il comando?
<vice_> grep pulseaudio
<cristian_c> <Wonderfulheart> *vice_:  Puoi scrivere in un terminale il seguente comando?           ps aux | grep pulseaudio
<Wonderfulheart> vice_: Allora? Hai provato con il terminale? Hai ottenuto una riga simile a;   /usr/bin/pulseaudio ecc... ecc... ??
<vice_> pc        1827  0.2  0.0 374472  7160 ?        S<l  12:44   0:03 /usr/bin/pulseaudio --start --log-target=syslog pc        3143  0.0  0.0  15972   916 pts/1    S+   13:08   0:00 grep --color=auto pulseaudio pc@pc-P43-ES3G:~$
<Wonderfulheart> Oh!
<cristian_c> vice_, stai utilizzando pulseaudio
<cristian_c> vice_, comunque, pastebin sarebbe più gradito per output multiriga come questo
<vice_> la scritta pulse audi è in rosso
<cristian_c> lol
<vice_> come faccio a levarlo?
<cristian_c> vice_, perché devi toglierlo?
<cristian_c> !pulseaudio
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Multimedia/Audio/PulseAudio
<cristian_c> uhm, strano, è stata cancellata, lol
<vice_> è integrato nella distro ? pulseaudio?
<ExPBoy> ma che ti ha fatto di male pulseaudio?
<jester->   come pompa il pippero
<vice_> non vuole ascoltarmi
<ExPBoy> :)
<cristian_c> lol
<vice_> lol
<vice_> ok adesso che  faccio§?
<jester-> vice_: ti accerti che sia ne lbuso giusto e provi altro mic
<vice_> quindi pensi sia il mic non compatibile?
<jester-> o provi il mic stesso su winzoz che se è scassato  come cercare di farsi i microbi col cazzillo a spillo
<vice_> su winzz fa alla grandd
<vice_> ci faccio il caraoke dei puff
<cristian_c> vice_, ma stai parlando di un pc desktop o di un portatile?
<ExPBoy> _._
<vice_> desktop
<cristian_c> vice_, quindi hai inserito un mic esterno?
<Nonuaspis> Cristian_c il file specifico per Mac mi da gli stessi problemi
<vice_> si una da 3.5mm
<ExPBoy> lol
<cristian_c> vice_, ti domandava se hai inserito il mic nell'ingresso mic o se hai sbagliato spinotto
<jester-> vice_: con quale applicazione lo usi il moc
<jester-> mic
<cristian_c> Nonuaspis, la iso non è corrotta, vero?
<cristian_c> Nonuaspis, hai controllato hash md5?
<Nonuaspis> Si carica correttamente la prima parte ma si blocca al caricamento del kernel
<vice_> si nel jack rosa . ma  nella foto che ho postato si vede che ubuntu riconosce il mic.. se stacco il jac dalle imp scompare il mic :)
<Nonuaspis> Schermo nero e nessun feedback
<ExPBoy> vice_, controlla i volumi in alsamixer
<jester-> vice_: li nelle impostazioni canale ingresso se parli si muove il corsore?
<cristian_c> vice_, apri un terminale
<cristian_c> Nonuaspis, infatti chiedo se hai controllato hash della .iso
<vice_> alsamixer ha i volumi alti
<Nonuaspis> Si ho controllato ora sono in attesa da 10 min attendo oltre?
<Nonuaspis> Qualche aiuto?
<cristian_c> Nonuaspis, strano che md5 ci metta tanto
<cristian_c> 10 minuti sono troppi
<cristian_c> Nonuaspis, quale software hai utilizzato?
<jester-> segno di iso farlocca
<vice_> io quello che volevo dire allinizio è che anche su win.. con i driver audio non funzionava.. poi io ho installato i driver realtek e funziona alla grande..   adesso  su linux non so come funzionano i driver e avevo pensato puo essere che  ubunto vede il mic ma non registra, e allora a bisogno di un altro driver?
<Nonuaspis> Nn carica i kernel e non mi da la possibilità di provare ubuntu
<Nonuaspis> Provo a spegnere e riaccendere e controllare ancora md5
<vice_> silensio??
<vice_> dove sieta ? hahaha   tutti a mangiare ?? buon pranzo a tutti
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> vice_, non credo sia quello il problema
<cristian_c> vice_, hai controllato sul wiki?
<cristian_c> <jester-> vice_: li nelle impostazioni canale ingresso se parli si muove il corsore?
<cristian_c> vice_, si muove?
<Nonuaspis> Magari può aiutare quello che mi dice all'inizio :web come to The efi booter vers 0.01 lodai g Linux done loading ram diskwarrior done dopo dice fasten your seatbelt we are booking kernel poi schermo nero e nessun feedback
<cristian_c> Nonuaspis, come l'hai controllato, non l'hai spiegato
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> Nonuaspis, quale software hai utilizzato?
<vice_> non si muove
<Nonuaspis> Cristian ho controllato md5 secondo la guida di ubuntu Italia il sw usato e il booter alternativo resedit
<Nonuaspis> Reefit maledetto ipad
<cristian_c> vice_, ok
<vice_> certo a guadarlo il mic lo vede ma non ascolta quindi pensi che non funzioni ma provato con win funziona..
<Nonuaspis> Cristian ora sto riavviando Mac e ricontrollò md5
<cristian_c> Nonuaspis, sì, ma da quale sistema hai controllato?
<cristian_c> OS
<Wonderfulheart> vice_: Per caso hai utilizzato QSynth in passato o recentemente?
<Nonuaspis> Dal so del Mac
<vice_> fate anche assistanza apple?
<cristian_c> vice_, riavvia su winz e riprova karaoke puffi , per vedere se va
<vice_> ho la distro appena instalata , qualla della comunità
<ExPBoy> ?
<cristian_c> vice_, no, questo è il canale di supporto #ubuntu-it, ovviamente
<vice_> hahahaaa ok
<cristian_c> Nonuaspis, ok
<cristian_c> Nonuaspis, e l'impronta era la stessa?
<Nonuaspis> No il Mac non mi da mos ma check sum crc 32 non conosco il comando del terminale per md5
<Nonuaspis> Non mi da md5
<cristian_c> Nonuaspis, quindi non hai controllato
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> !md5 | Nonuaspis
<ubot-it> Nonuaspis: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum. Per una lista completa, si veda: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<vice_> non funziona su ubuntu
<cristian_c> vice_, hai riprovato ora su winz?
<Nonuaspis> Cristian non riesco nemmeno a controllare md5
<cristian_c> il karaoke
<cristian_c> Nonuaspis, appunto, non l'avevi detto
<vice_> io credo che il sistema non riconosca la scheda audio al 100%
<cristian_c> Avviare il programma Utility Disco dal menù del Finder Vai → Utility → Utility Disco.
<Nonuaspis> Seguo la procedura ma mi da solo il checksum c32
<cristian_c> vice_, ma hai provato o no?
<cristian_c> Appena l'immagine disco compare nella colonna di sinistra, selezionare il menù Immagini → Checksum → MD5.
<cristian_c> questo?
<Nonuaspis> Non esiste un comando per terminale?
<cristian_c> Nonuaspis, quindi in Checksum non hai quell'opzione?
<Nonuaspis> Non riesco Cristian nel menù immagine checksum mi da solo checksum immagine c32
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> è una novità
<Nonuaspis> No Cristian non con mare
<Nonuaspis> Compare
<Nonuaspis> Esiste il comando da terminale?
<vice_> si
<vice_> funziona il mic
<cristian_c> Method 2 - If MD5 is not available in the Images > Checksum menu, open a terminal window (Applications > Utilities > Terminal.app). Type "md5", type a space, drag the iso file into the terminal window (appends command with iso file path), and press Enter. The command line returns the hash number.
<vice_> anche su skype
<cristian_c> Nonuaspis, da https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<cristian_c> vice_, ok
<Nonuaspis> Grazie Cristian sto provando
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> vice_, hai controllato sul wiki?
<Nonuaspis> Ok mi a dato l'ha su ora verificò Cristian
<cristian_c> Nonuaspis, andrebbe segnalato al gruppo wiki per aggiornare la guida italiana
<vice_> o cercato  ma niente
<cristian_c> vice_, un attimo
<cristian_c> vice_, apri un terminale
<vice_> un altra cosa potrebbe essere provare una scheda audio aggiuntiva , magari si integra meglio..
<cristian_c> vice_, se ce l'hai, meglio
<cristian_c> ce l'hai?
<Nonuaspis> Cristian dove trovo l'hash corretto dell'immagine scaricata per il confronto
<cristian_c> !md5 | Nonuaspis
<ubot-it> Nonuaspis: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum. Per una lista completa, si veda: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<cristian_c> Nonuaspis, secondo link
<vice_> devo vedere di pomerigio... provo
<cristian_c> vice_, apri un terminale
<vice_> adesso vado grazie cristian ..
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> lol
<Nonuaspis> Cristian md5 identico a quello del secondo link
<Nonuaspis> Cristian_c purtroppo md5 corrisponde. Qualche idea?
<nonuaspis_> cristian_c l' md5 corrisponde
<Muflone> ABBIAMO CAPITO, grazie Nonuaspis
<nonuaspis_> ok ma nn seguono risposte
<Muflone> eh pazienza
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> ero anche away
<unuix> salve
<unuix> io ho un problema con uniux ho questo commando dopo innumerevoli tentativi mi decido a chiedere, magari qualcuno mi sa dare un'idea, allora: 1)parte il cd; 2) Scelgo la lingua e ... 3) mi trovo fermo con questo messaggio -------------------------------------------------------------- udevd-event [2119]: run_program: '/sbin/modprobe' abnormal exit  BusyBox v1.1.3 (Debian 1:1.1.3-5ubuntu7) Built-in shell (ash) Enter 'help' for a list of
<unuix> che faccio aiuto
<cybernova> unuix, uniux è una distribuzione?
<unuix> dopo innumerevoli tentativi mi decido a chiedere, magari qualcuno mi sa dare un'idea, allora: 1)parte il cd; 2) Scelgo la lingua e ... 3) mi trovo fermo con questo messaggio -------------------------------------------------------------- udevd-event [2119]: run_program: '/sbin/modprobe' abnormal exit  BusyBox v1.1.3 (Debian 1:1.1.3-5ubuntu7) Built-in shell (ash) Enter 'help' for a list of built-in commands.  (initramfs) ma questo coma
<cybernova> unuix, invece di ripetere, rispondi alla domanda
<unuix> io uso unix xubntu 14.04
<unuix> uso xubntu 14.04.01
<unuix> la versione 64
<krabador> unuix, fai cosi'  1)parte il cd; 2) scegli la lingua 3) premi f6 4) selezioni nomodeset 5) selezioni "prova"
<Guest68728> si riesce ad installare micosoft flight simulator con ubuntu?
<cristian_c> Guest68728, è un programma per windows
<alextorino> jester ci sei per caso
<fralogos32> perchè non riesco a imstallare ubuntu 14.04?
<Kekko13> Ragazzi c'è qualcuno che può aiutarmi? Vorrei installare TS3 ( TeamSpeak3 ); Ho eseguito l'installazione da Terminale... E Finora tutto ok. Si è decompresso. Nella Cartella ho trovato " ts3_client.runscript.sh" mi dicono che dovrei aprirlo... ma non va...
<fabio_cc> Kekko13, qui non diamo supporto per l'installazione di software esterno ai repository ufficiali
<fabio_cc> !chat | Kekko13
<ubot-it> Kekko13: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Kekko13> Si scusatemi =)
<TUX_73> ciao
<TUX_73> fabio_cc,  ci sei?
<TUX_73> non so se ricordi ma ieri avevo sollevato il problema del mio portatile che vedeva la linea wifi ma non si collegava
<TUX_73> be ho provato con la live ma nulla da fare
<fabio_cc> TUX_73, mi sembra che ti abbiano risposto sul forum
<TUX_73> ho cercato di risolvere il problema più volte cancellando la connessione wifi e rifacendola da capo
<TUX_73> bo
<TUX_73> non ricordo si averlo postato
<fabio_cc> TUX_73, no sto facendo confusione
<fabio_cc> TUX_73, ok ricominciamo :)
<TUX_73> va be
<TUX_73> tranquillo
<fabio_cc> TUX_73, non va neanche in live quindi?
<TUX_73> in soldoni
<TUX_73> no
<TUX_73> come dicevo ho colelgato pure la eth ma nulla
<TUX_73> sai cosa è successo
<TUX_73> dopo aver provato inutilmente a cambiare connessioni disattivare quelle di rete e via discorrendo
<fabio_cc> TUX_73, scusami, ma allora o è un problema hw del pc, oppure di configurazione del tuo router e dell'altro access point
<TUX_73> fabio_cc,  si è ricollegato solo
<TUX_73> sensa che io facessi nulla
<fabio_cc> TUX_73, quindi funziona?
<TUX_73> non chiedermi come sia possibile non lo so nemmeno io :)
<TUX_73> ora si
<TUX_73> hahaha da pazzi
<fabio_cc> TUX_73, non saprei cosa dirti
<TUX_73> nemmeno io
<TUX_73> ma meglio così7
<TUX_73> ma meglio così7
<TUX_73> ops
<TUX_73> sono venuto per ringraziarti della pazienza che hai avuto con me
<fabio_cc> TUX_73, di nulla
<TUX_73> ora sto scrivendo col portatile e da oggi a ora di pranzo non mi ha dato più noie
<TUX_73> ok
<fabio_cc> TUX_73, forse era rimasto qualche settaggio errato della connessione di rete
<TUX_73> mi spiace che non lo abbia potuto risolvere io, sarei stato di aiuto per qualcun altro ma non so come abbia fatto a rimettersi in sesto da solo
<TUX_73> potrebbe essere
<TUX_73> grazie ancora
<fabio_cc> TUX_73, ma in questo caso avresti dovuto risolverlo la prima volta che hai ricreato la connessione di rete
<TUX_73> già
<fabio_cc> TUX_73, non capisco
<TUX_73> nemmeno io
<fabio_cc> TUX_73, prego
<TUX_73> ma sto computer è un po balordo
<TUX_73> a volte fa cose strane
<TUX_73> sul forum sono UbunTUX_73
<TUX_73> ciao a presto
<fabio_cc> ciao TUX_73
<TUX_73> mentre questo nick è quello di mirc
<TUX_73> ciao ciao
<Muflone> di mirc?!?
<fabio_cc> Muflone, ?
<fabio_cc> lol
<Muflone> ecco!
<fabio_cc> Muflone, o con mirc intende un generico client irc... oppure era da windows
<Muflone> già
<fabio_cc> forse mirc parte con wine, comunque chiudo l'o.t. :)
<Muflone> si parte, lo usai anche io anni fa :P
<Matchbeth> Buonasera.
<Matchbeth> qualcuno può darmi una mano con il mio pc che non trova la mia rete wifi di casa?
<fabio_cc> !qualcuno | Matchbeth
<ubot-it> Matchbeth: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Matchbeth> Fabio_cc, ubuntu trova tutte le reti del vicinato tranne le mia, nonostante riuscissi a connettermi fino a qualche giorno fa
<fabio_cc> Matchbeth, scusami, mi devo assentare
<alexsius69> ciao sono alessandro sono nuovo, vorrei un paio di delucidazioni su puppy
<enzotib> !chat | alexsius69
<ubot-it> alexsius69: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<davide_> buonasera a tutti
<davide_> sono nuovo di ubuntu ... volevo installare ubuntu su una flash card in maniera da avere il sistema come se fosse installato nel HD della macchina
<davide_> cioè in maniera + che persistente
<cristian_c> micro-sd, sd?
<davide_> SD ...
<davide_> sto creando una chiavetta usb
<davide_> con l'installer
<cristian_c> davide_, perfetto
<davide_> in modo da installare successivamente il sistema su sd
<cristian_c> personalmente, non credo cambi molto da un'installazione standard su hard disk
<davide_> grazie
<cristian_c> magari si dovranno prendere degloi accorgimenti, ma non me ne intendo tanto
<davide_> intanto volevo tenere aperto nel caso un canale per l'assistenza
<cristian_c> magari nel post-installazione
<davide_> :-D
<davide_> vengo dal mondo osx ... e mi hanno regalato in pc ... volevo eliminare windows ... ma prima testare una release di linux stabile
<davide_> quindi volevo provarlo prima di fare il passo
<Wincer> Ciao a tutti
<Wincer> Qualcuno potrebbe dirmi come evitare che lubuntu vada in standby mentre riproduco un video?
<alexsius69> mi son perso
<alexsius69> dove' e' calimero?
<alexsius69> in che canale stavo chattando? non lo trovo
<vice_> ciao
<vice_> ho un problema col microfono
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> vice_, e io fra poco vado pure
<vice_> sul pc desktop non funziona il mic , allora ho cambiato scheda audio e adesso funziona però appena riavvio non va più , come si fa per salvare le impostazioni audio
<cristian_c> se ci sei , domani
<vice_> ok cristian... comunque cambiando scheda funziona anche con ubunto
<vice_> nessun altro in chat?
<vice_> al riavvio perdo le impostazioni audio, come posso risolvere?
<vice_> perché appena riavvio il pc , alsamixer mi perde le impostazioni?
<vice_> perché appena riavvio il pc , alsamixer mi perde le impostazioni?
#ubuntu-it 2015-09-07
<Halion> ciao a tutti
<Halion> meglio mint no ?
<Halion> ahahahhahahahahha
<hmm> !eliminare cache
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'eliminare cache'
<hmm> !cache
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'cache'
<hmm> !wine 1.6
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'wine 1.6'
<enzotib_> !wine | hmm
<ubot-it> hmm: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/Wine
<cereale71> BUongiorno a tutti.... Problemino : ho un server 14.04 con installato lamp, come ftp utilizzo pureftpd-mysql fin qui tutto ok, creo i miei utenti  e do loro i  vari permessi  etc etc... il problema nasce con l'istallazione di joomla, esso non può scrivere  su i file, es configuration.php o a fine intallazione cancellare la cartella installation, in
<cereale71>  sostanza non ha potere nel poter scrivere o modificare, questo anche su nuovi articoli etc etc... dare  il potere a joomla con file e cartelle 777 è da suicidio, cioè è come avere una cassaforte in casa aperta e rassicurarmi dicendo tanto ho la porta blindata, e se mi entrano dalla finestra? :) come posso fare? pensavo a dare il comando udo chown
<cereale71> -R www-data:www-data  /var/www/miosito/www/ secondo voi faccio bene e sopratutto è sicura? funziona? grazie mille in anticipo, Carlo.
<cristian_c> cereale71: puoi sempre cambiare proprietario e gruppo
<cristian_c> cereale71: magari cambia il gruppo e aggiungi il tuo utente al gruppo
<cristian_c> ma se è qualcosa in locale è un conto
<cereale71> no è online
<cereale71> quindi con sudo chown -R www-data:www-data  /var/www/miosito/www non cambia nulla?
<cristian_c> cereale71: son tutte considerazioni che comunque non riguardano strettamente il supporto a ubuntu
<cereale71> ah.. ok
<cereale71> perchè su internet c'è veramente poco a riguardo e molto confusionale....
<cristian_c> cereale71: con quel comando, cambi proprietario e gruppo della directory e di tutto il suo contenuto
<cereale71> quindi joomla acquisirà il potere di scrivere?
<cristian_c> cereale71: sulle buone pratiche do sicurezza per la gestione del server, potresti consultare canali dedicati
<cristian_c> cereale71: ovvero quelli dedicati ad apache o joomla stesso
<cristian_c> cereale71: semplicemente, ho detto cosa fa quel comando
<cereale71> ok, grazie mille... :)
<cristian_c> cereale71: al limite, puoi domandare anche nel canale dedicato a ubuntu server, per quanto riguarda la gestione del server web
<cristian_c> ma quelli che ho detto prima , mi sembrano più indicati
<cristian_c> cereale71: di sicuro sono più specializzati rispetto a questo canale, che è di supporto generico a ubuntu
<cereale71> Certamente, il problema per me è riuscire ad avere le impostazioni giuste per un server web, ti ringrazio per le info...
<cristian_c> cereale71: su cosa è meglio fare, non so dirti di più, è una questione correlata all'utilizzo del software di cui parli
<cristian_c> cereale71: invece , per l'utilizzo di comandi, eccc, puoi tranquillamente domandare qui
<cereale71> ok, capito
<glpiana> ola
<gioele> ciao scusate
<gioele> vorrei sapere
<akis24> !chiedi | gioele
<ubot-it> gioele: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<gioele> ok XD scusate
<gioele> Wine riesce ad emulare perfettamente programmi come powerdirector
<gioele> ??
<ExPBoy> no
<matteo02> Salve, che voi sappiate ci sono delle incompatibilità tra win10 e Ubuntu? Perchè in fase di installazione da live USB non viene riconosciuto Win (infatti mi chiede di cancellare tutto il disco e di procedere con l'installazione di solo Ubuntu)
<akis24> gioele: per sapere se un programma puo' girare sotto wine conviene guardare sul loro sito
<glpiana> gioele, per la compatibilità di wine coi programmi cerca sul sito winehq.org
<ExPBoy> matteo02, io uso un dual boot con win 10 e kubuntu
<ExPBoy> forse hai fatto male la live
<ExPBoy> !uefi
<ubot-it> UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<enzotib> matteo02: hai tenuto conto di UEFI? hai fatto un vero shutdown di Windows?
<matteo02> io ho un vecchio Bios, e win10 è stato messo previa formattazione e quindi non da aggiornamento
<matteo02> leggevo sul forum che un'altro utente ha lo stesso mio problema ma non è arrivato a conclusione.
<gioele> ma...una domanda, generalemente un pc che nasce con windows 8 è possibile metterci il 7, senza avere incompatibilità driver? Ed è possibile che esistano solo driver per windows 8 per quel pc?
<glpiana> gioele, che c'entra questo con ubuntu?
<ExPBoy> gioele, qui si fa supporto ubuntu non windows
<ExPBoy> eh
<gioele> si avete ragione, scusate
<gioele> potreste dirmi il metodo per installare ubuntu su un asus a55vd?
<ExPBoy> !installazione | gioele
<ubot-it> gioele: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<matteo02> io ho pensato che essendo win10 uscito da poco, magari il software di installazione non è aggiornato per riconoscere tale sistema operativo. Ho anche pensato di procedere a una partizione manuale ma ho paura di fare casini.
<matteo02> La procedura guidata di affiancamento di Ubuntu a Win mi piaceva di più hahaha
<glpiana> matteo02, il problema potrebbe nascere dal fatto che il tuo sistema windows è impostato per il fast boot (non chiedermi però come e dove disabilitarlo)
<matteo02> mmmm, possibile che si sia abilitato da solo?? Ti spiego, mesi fa avevo win 8 e Ubuntu e il tutto funzionava a meraviglia, decisi di ripulire il pc in maniera definitiva ( cancellai entrambi i sistemi op. e il Grub ). Poco tempo fa aggiornai a WIn10 e ieri mi son deciso ad fare un bel bual boot
<matteo02> Quindi se ho attivo il fast boot è colpa dell'installazione di Win10
<enzotib> matteo02: il fast boot lo usa di default, non devi fare niente
<enzotib> ma puoi disabilitarlo
<matteo02> e siamo sicuri che questo mi può alterare l'installazione di Ubuntu?? ( il non riconoscimento di Win10?? )
<glpiana> matteo02, prova, è la cosa più rapida ed effiicace per avere una risposta certa
<glpiana> *efficace
<ExPBoy> matteo02, puoi venire nel canale di chat per cortesia vorrei chiederti alcune cose che qui sono OT
<ExPBoy> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<matteo02> sono collegato da live, anche disattivando il fast boot non viene riconosciuto win10 in fase di installazione
<matteo02> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<samba_> ciao ho un problema con l'installazione del bootloader con ubuntu14.04 ho il boot EFI e non riesco a sistemare grub all'avvio
<samba_> attualmente per farlo partire devo entrare in efi mode e selezionare il file efi per fare il boot su disco o chiavetta
<krabador> samba_, uefi secure boot va disabilitato
<krabador> salluc69, ed in installazione, grub deve finire nella partizione efi
<krabador> samba_, ^
<samba_> disabilitato non mi parte niente
<samba_> con uefi posso installare ubuntu
<samba_> ho installato ubuntu con uefi abiliytato
<samba_> nella guida dice che ubuntu si puo' usare con uefi
<samba_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI#Identifying_if_the_computer_boots_the_HDD_in_UEFI_mode
<samba_> devo solo sitemare grub
<krabador> samba_, da 14.10 in poi, funziona anche con uefi
<samba_> da 14.10 funziona in automatico, ma anche con 14.04 puoi usare uefi
<krabador> samba_, si , ma secure boot disabilitato e grub in partizione efi
<samba_> vabbe', krabador ciao..  c'e' qno che invece sa come sistemare l'installazione di ubuntu con uefi?
<samba_> se riesco a far fare il boot manualmente
<samba_> dovrei riuscirci anche con grub
<pandax> ciao
<pandax> devo recuperare dei dati da un server ed ho installato ubuntu live ma si avvia con la console INITRAMFS
<pandax> consigli
<samba_> pandax: che versione di ubuntu ?
<sipemopo92> vorrei installare Ubuntu in dualboot con partizionamento manuale. Nel mio pc sono presenti due hard disk, uno dove ho installato win e uno vuoto ( la memoria è allocata ma ho intenzione di deallocare per Linux una 50ina di gb ). Usando la partizione manuale e installando Ubuntu in una partizione del secondo Hard Disk, il boot loader dove lo devo in
<sipemopo92> stallare??? Dove è presente Ubuntu??
<glpiana> sipemopo92, no, sul disco che viene letto al boot. ma se anche lo metti sull'altro puoi sempre intervenire da bios, decidendo quale disco fare leggere per primo
<sipemopo92> okke perfetto, dal boot probabilmente mi legge per prima il primo disco
<sipemopo92> ma per ordine lo installo nel secondo insieme a Ubuntu e intervengo sul bios
<sipemopo92> Se un giorno dovessi formattare il secondo hard disk, perdo anche il grub giusto?? quindi mi partirebbe senza problemi windows (reimpostando chiaramante dal bios il primo hard disk )
<glpiana> sipemopo92, reimpostando il bios ti parte windows anche senza aver toccato il disco con ubuntu e grub
<sipemopo92> si hai ragione
<sipemopo92> vabè grazie mille!!!
<diamorf> ciao a tutti
<diamorf> Volevo ringraziarvi tutti per avermi aiutato a risolvere il problema di errore su ubuntu
<diamorf> l'altro giorno
<ExPBoy> bene
<diamorf> ora ho un altro problema relativo alla rete wifi
<ExPBoy> male
<diamorf> sempre avuto
<diamorf> la rete viene riconosciuta la pssw viene salvata, quindi basta inviare, però per connettersi ci mette davvero troppo tempo
<diamorf> a volte non si connette proprio ed uso il cavo
<diamorf> perchè?
 * ExPBoy prende la palla di cristallo
<gigirock> perche' e attivato ipv6
<diamorf> ExPboy secondo te cosa può essere'
<diamorf> dimmi gigi
<diamorf> ora sono connesso con l'altro pc fisso, però da stamattina..
<diamorf> mentre con puppy si connette subito
<samba_> diamorf: potrebbe essere una conf sbaggliata nel networkmanager
<samba_> come si chiama la rete?
<diamorf> in che senso come si chiama la rete
<diamorf> vuoi dire il nome dell'a.p. dove mi connetto?
<samba_> si
<diamorf> alice-45304598 più o meno, ma che differenza fa?
<samba_> apri un terminale e digita
<samba_> nmcli c delete alice-45304598
<samba_> poi prova a connetterti di nuovo mettendo la password
<gigirock> diamorf, guarda che quel wifi non e' sicuro....
<diamorf> che vuoi dire
<diamorf> ragazzi scusate, ricapitolo brevemente
<diamorf> ubuntu mi dice : connessione in corso per parecchio tempo, troppo tempo, a volte compare dove inserire la pass
<diamorf> che è memorizzate, quindi basta inviare
<samba_> la pass e' sbagliata
<diamorf> stessa cosa su kali, backbock tranne puppy
<diamorf> la pass è giusta
<samba_> senno' non te la richiederebbe
<diamorf> super giusta
<diamorf> non me la chiede sempre
<ExPBoy> diamorf, che scheda di rete hai?
<samba_> e allora le conf di rete sono sbagliate
<Carlin0> diamorf, che ubuntu è ?
<Carlin0> e di che scheda parliamo
<diamorf> ecco,
<diamorf> quale era quello per copiare ed incollare
<ExPBoy> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<diamorf> paste..
<diamorf> ecco si
<Carlin0> se è la 14.04 e la scheda è intel siete in molti ad avere problemi
<diamorf> scusate sono rientrato con diamorf1
<diamorf1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12306698/
<diamorf1> ho dato i comandi giusti?
<Carlin0> diamorf1, che ubuntu è?
<diamorf1> a volte la connessione va e viene
<sardsurfer> Salve, ho collegato il mio laptop con Xubuntu 14.04 a questa tv ldc http://data4tv.com/en/LG/32LE2R/ ma è presente una risoluzione che mi permetta di avere una visione ottimale. C'è qualcosa che posso fare per risolvere? Grazie
<ExPBoy> anche con il cavo?
<diamorf1> con il cavo assolutamente no
<diamorf1> tutto perfetto
<ExPBoy> sei distante dal router?
<diamorf1> non tanto
<diamorf1> ma ripeto altri, come anche win 7 va bene
<diamorf1> anche linux mint e puppy
<ExPBoy> eh
<diamorf1> mentre kali, backbock noo
<ExPBoy> e ubuntu?
<diamorf1> ubuntu appunto mi crea problemi
<Carlin0> diamorf1, ma è ubuntu o kali ?
<diamorf1> ubuntu
<Carlin0> che ubuntu ? (e 3 )
<diamorf1> non ricordo che scrivere nel terminale
<diamorf1> com'era?
<Carlin0> lsb_release -a
<diamorf1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12306727/
<frenk> ciao e buon pomeriggio..
<diamorf1> ciao frenk
<frenk> ho un problema..ho installato su mio pc HP630 ubuntu 15.04 64 bit
<Carlin0> diamorf1, mi spiace ma ne capisco poco di wifi , aspetta qualcuno + esperto
<diamorf1> ok grazie
<frenk> per ovvi motivi di compatibilità non riesco ad usare il mio iphone su linux in quanto non esiste itunes..
<Carlin0> !enter | frenk
<ubot-it> frenk: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<frenk> vorrei installare windows 7 con una piccola partizione..ma non riesco ad effettuare una partizione con gparted!
<Carlin0> !windows | frenk
<ubot-it> frenk: per ricevere supporto per windows, rivolgersi al canale ##windows
<gigirock> frenk, ma gparted lo lanci dall'ubuntu installato ?
<frenk> si
<gigirock> frenk, non puoi lo puoi fare da un live
<frenk> cioè?avrei bisogno che qualcuno mi seguisse passo passo
<gigirock> !partizionamento
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'partizionamento'
<gigirock> !partizioni
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni - Vedi anche !gparted
<frenk> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/PartizionamentoManuale....quale scelgo?
<frenk> non mi fa ridimensionare le partizioni...
<gigirock> frenk dalla live e poi manuale.....
<frenk> scusami ma sono leggermente impedito..che vuol dire "dalla live"?
<gigirock> frenk devi fare una chiavetta e fare un boot da li come quando hai installato
<frenk> ok..ho messo su chiavetta(formattato come nfts o fat32?) un file iso di windows 7...vado sul bios e metto come prima opzione liveusb?
<frenk> dopo di che mi chiederà come partizionare?
<sardsurfer> Salve, ho collegato il mio laptop con Xubuntu 14.04 a questa tv ldc http://data4tv.com/en/LG/32LE2R/ ma è presente una risoluzione che mi permetta di avere una visione ottimale. C'è qualcosa che posso fare per risolvere? Grazie
<Carlin0> frenk, non si fa supporto a win qui ...
<gigirock> sardsurfer, non capiamo cosa devi risolvere
<gigirock> 1366x768 e' la risoluzione della tv.... nativa
<sardsurfer> ecco, non ho questa opzione sul sistema operativo quando collego questo secondo monitor. Il risultato è che perdo il bordo dell'immagine
<sardsurfer> sono riuscito a spiegarmi?
<krabador> con chi?
<sardsurfer> gigirock
<krabador> susu, che reincollare non ti fa male
<sardsurfer> krabador, devo collegare il laptop ad una tv lcd con risoluzione nativa 1366x768. Il problema è che quella risoluzione non appare tra le opzioni del secondo monitor. In sintesi perdo un bel pezzo di immagine.
<krabador> sardsurfer: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> xrandr | pastebinit
<krabador> a monitor attaccato
<sardsurfer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12306893/
<krabador> 1080i non ti piace?
<sardsurfer> non ridimensiona lo schermo e perdo un bel pezzo di cornice
<krabador> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/Xorg#Risoluzione_problemi_comuni
<krabador> segui "aggiungere risoluzione"
<diamorf> bo
<f843d0> diamorf: hai detto che la connessione va e viene. Prova a guardare in dmesg, /var/log/messages, /var/log/syslog, per messaggi di errore
<diamorf> nuovamente caduta
<diamorf> ora ho messo il cavo di rete
<diamorf> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12306987/      dmesg questo il risultato
<diamorf> quanto mi rompe neanche potete immaginare
<diamorf> le poche volte che si connette poi va e viene
<diamorf> a volte mi viene voglia di buttarlo via dalla finestra
<diamorf> ecco ora si è riconnesso automaticamente al wifi
<f843d0> diamorf: potrebbe essere a causa di righe come questa [ 5926.206648] wlan0: deauthenticating from 00:23:8e:57:05:38 by local choice (reason=3)
<f843d0> diamorf: prova con sudo killall wpa_supplicant, vedi se ricasca
<suuper> mi aiutate
<suuper> ciao
<Mr_Pan> !chiedi | suuper
<ubot-it> suuper: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<suuper> pri master hard disk s.m.a.r.t. status bad backup and replace press f1 to resume mi viene questa critta avvio
<Mr_Pan> suuper, vuol dire che il tuo hd sta passando a migliore vita ... devi fare rapidamente un backup dei dati e sostituirlo
<Mr_Pan> suuper, comunque questo è il canale per supporto a ubuntu ...
<suuper> come faccio becup con ubutu
<suuper> sto facendo aggiornameto da terminale va bene vero
<frenk> ciao a tutti. ho installato ubuntu 15.04! mi dite come posso usare il mio iphone o come installare una versione di itunes visto che su playonlinux non ne riesco ad installare una...
<suuper> prima volta uso obuntu
<suuper> :)
<suuper> alla prossima
<diamorf> f843d0 scusami facevo altro, comunque ho provato ma niente ora è scomparso proprio la connessione, ma riapparirà quando riavvio
<diamorf> f843d0
<atomo> Buonasera,scusate è la prima volta quì e volevo chiedervi:ho un problema con un hard disk esterno di 1 Tb che nn mi riesce leggerlo in windows xp,leggendo dei forum mi consigliano di provare con ubuntu...Stanco anche di utilizzare Windows che da sempre problemi cosa mi consigliate?Grazie anticipatamente!!..
<francesco_> Salve, ho appena reinstallato windows  su una partizione del mio hd, subito dopo ho fatto il ripristino di grub come da guida. Il problema adesso è che ubuntu parte con una grafica pessima e non vanno più i driver wi-fi. l'unico modo di far funzionare tutto è partire con una vecchia versione del kernel. qualcuno sa come aiutarmi?
<boris> ciao a tutti... vorrei chiedere assistenza sulla reta wi fi traverso la chiavetta USB
<boris> la contessione non è stabile e alterna momenti di conessione a disconessione
<boris> qualcuno mi puo dare una mano?
<cybernova> boris, che versione di ubuntu hai? e a quanto sei distante dal router?
<cybernova> boris, che versione di ubuntu hai? e a quanto sei distante dal router?
<boris> versione è la 15.04 e sarò a due metri dal router
<cybernova> boris, da terminale: lshw -C network
<cybernova> incolla l'output qua:
<cybernova> !paste | boris
<ubot-it> boris: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<boris> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12308880/
<boris> in quato momento sono conesso con il cavo
<boris> ho preso la chiavetta perchè ieri nessuno mi ha rislto il problema che la mia scheda wifi interna non si connetteva a nessuna rete
<boris> anzi non le trovava neanche
<cybernova> boris, scarica questo: https://github.com/lwfinger/rtlwifi_new/archive/master.zip
<cybernova> boris, scompattalo ed entraci dentro dal terminale
<boris> come si fa ad entrare dal terminale?
<boris> non sono molto pratico
<cybernova> boris, scompattato?
<boris> si
<cybernova> boris, allora apri il terminale: cd Scaricati/rtlwifi_new-master
<boris> bash: cd: Scaricati/rtlwifi_new-master: File o directory non esistente
<cybernova> boris, in che cartella hai scompattato l'archivio?
<boris> ma ricevete i messaggi?
<boris> home boris scaricati
<cybernova> boris, cd ~/Scaricati
<cybernova> boris, dai il comando ls e posta su pastebin
<boris> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12308953/
<cybernova> boris, cd rtlwifi_new-master; sudo make install
<boris> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12308989/
<boris> dovrebbe essere apposto cosi?
<cybernova> boris, si scollega la usb e ricollegala e prova a vedere come funziona
<cybernova> boris, tieni a mente di effettuare il make install ogni volta che cambi kernel
<boris> scollego anche il cavo?
<cybernova> boris, si prova a vedere come funziona la usb e torna qua dentro
<boris> va bene... a dopo
<boris> ciao non sono piu riuscito a connettermi con la usb e in piu quado riavviavo il pc quando si accendeva si bloccava tutto
<boris> ora sono di nuovo con il cavo
<boris> cybernova: sei ancora li?
<iuvenis> ciao boris in che senso si bloccava tutto? prova a scrivere sul terminale lsusb, cosa ti esce?
<boris> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12309536/
<boris> ora la chiavetta non è inserita
<boris> la devo inserire?
<iuvenis> si inserisci la chiavetta e poi digita lsusb :)
<agrodolce> sera
<boris> scusami, appena ho inserito la chiavetta si è bloccato tutto ancora
<boris> tutto fermo non posso muovere nemmeno il mouse
<iuvenis> capisco, mmmm che modello di adattatore hai?
<iuvenis> ultima cosa ubuntu è in dual boot con windows?
<boris> no no su tutto HD xubuntu 15.04... la chiavetta è atlantis 300N chipset Realtek 8192CU
<boris> volevo chiedervi inoltre, secondo voi che versione di linux è la migliore per il mio notebook... Asus F3JC
<cybernova> boris, eccomi
<boris> aiuto!!! :)
<cybernova> boris, è molto strano quanto ti è successo perchè altri non hanno segnalato questo problema su quel driver, che è il più aggiornato disponibile
<cybernova> boris, allora all'interno della cartella rtlwifieccc c'è un archivio chiamato "backup_drivers.tar"
<cybernova> boris, scompattalo
<boris> fatto
<boris> cartella si chiama lib
<cybernova> boris, da terminale: sudo nautilus
<boris> sudo: nautilus: command not found
<cybernova> boris, facciamo da terminale: sudo cp -aR ~/Scaricati/rtlwifi_new-master/lib /lib
<Carlin0> ha xubuntu quindi sudo mousepad
<boris> non mi ritorna niente
<cybernova> boris, bene allora vuol dire che è andato a buon fine
<cybernova> boris, prova con la chiavetta dovrebbe non bloccarsi più come prima
<cybernova> Carlin0, posa il fiasco :D
<boris> ok... finisco di scaricare una cosa e poi provo... non si sa mai... cmq posso chiedertvi che versione di linux è la piu compatibile con il mio pc
<cybernova> !chat | boris
<ubot-it> boris: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<boris> @ubot-it: scusate
<stefy> ciao a tutti posso chiedere un aiutino?
<boris> appena ho inserito la chiavetta tutto si è bloccato dinuovo
<stefy> mi serve un programma per usare le app su lubuntu tipo bluestacks me ne consigliate uno per favore?
<enzotib> stefy: cos'è bluestacks
<stefy> un programma per windows che ti permette di usare le app
<stefy> lo uso su vista
<stefy> ma vorrei fare lostesso su lubuntu
<Carlin0> ma che app ?
<enzotib> stefy: che intendi per app? cerca di essere chiaro
<stefy> i giochi di fb
<stefy> samurai siege
<enzotib> non ti basta il browser?
<stefy> non si puo
<stefy> non apre le app
<stefy> non credo almeno si possa
<stefy> se non lo sai fa niente
<enzotib> stefy: puoi provare con Wine, ma non so se funziona
<cybernova> boris, cd ~/Scaricati/rtlwifi_new-master/; sudo make uninstall
<Carlin0> stefy, ma non le apre e da qualche errore ? magari che manca flash ...
<stefy> grazie ma non si puo'
<stefy> ce l'hho gia
<enzotib> Carlin0: credo siano app per smartphone, a vedere il sito di sto bluestacks
<stefy> no no non ho provato dal browser
<filigrane> non riesco ad istallarlo, sia da chiavetta che dvd..ma si riesce a disistallarlo per poi cercare di ricaricarlo? mi si ferma con la scritta unable to find amedium containing a live file sistem
<stefy> perchè su windows non va e ho dato per scontato che non andasse neanche qui
<boris> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12310072/
<stefy> ci provo e ti dico
<boris> cybernova: fatto e ora?
<cybernova> boris, stacca la usb e riattaccala, vedi se si blocca ancora
<stefy> mi dice invia al cellulare
<stefy> https://www.facebook.com/games/samuraisiege/?fbs=1101&fref=ts
<Carlin0> stefy, se vanno usate dal cellulare usale da lì ...
<boris> ora non si è piu bloccato
<stefy> ma no con vista funziona ma mi da un problema del driver video
<stefy> non mi va dal cel
<enzotib> stefy: con solo visto o con questo "bluestacks"?
<enzotib> vista*
<stefy> e con tablet vedo tutte le immagini piccole nere
<Carlin0> [21:33:15] <stefy> perchè su windows non va e ho dato per scontato che non andasse neanche qui
<stefy> per questo vorrei trovare un programma da usare da lubuntu
<boris> ma se non ho capito male tutto è come prima nel senso che è lento e che dopo un po di disconette
<stefy> si con bulstacks
<stefy> su vista
<enzotib> stefy: non c'è bluestacks per linux, puoi provare a installare bluestacks per windows sutto wine, ma non è detto che funzioni
<stefy> se riesci a farmelo installare qui sei un grande
<stefy> ok ci riprovo
<stefy> non hai un codice da inserire? per installarlo
<enzotib> stefy: prima cosa, da terminale sudo apt-get install wine
<stefy> ce l'ho gia
<enzotib> stefy: hai scaricato bluestacks per windows?
<stefy> ho provato ma non sono riuscita riprovo asp
<stefy> se lo scarico per mac dici che funziona?
<cybernova> boris, certo che tutto è tornato come prima, adesso almeno non ti si blocca il pc
<enzotib> stefy: sicuramente no
<stefy> ok
<stefy> grazie provo
<stefy> per windows adesso
<stefy> Sorry, unfortunately it looks like your operating system is not supported by
<stefy> BlueStacks. We'll let you know when it's available!
<stefy> mi dice cosi
<Carlin0> eh stefy mi sa che ste blustacks le devi usare da win
<stefy> provo da un altro sito
<stefy> infatti cercavo un altro programma che funzioni con lubuntu
<stefy> nessuno sa se esiste un altro programma simile per lubuntu?
<stefy> ho letto su internet di 2 programmi,ma non vanno
<enzotib> stefy: non credo
<stefy> ok grazie
<f843d0> In realta` si parla di Genymotion...
<stefy> vi lascio allora tolgo il disturbo ciao
<stefy> si quello
<f843d0> O forse anche KVM che esegue Android
<enzotib> stefy: http://alternativeto.net/software/bluestacks/?platform=linux
<stefy> non l'ho visto quello
<stefy> provo grazie per ora
<stefy> mi dice:donet version 2 is required to install bluestacks app player .please install it and try again
<stefy> ho provato ad aprirlo con wine
<stefy> bluestaks
<esulu> ciao a tutti
#ubuntu-it 2015-09-08
<glpiana> ola
<ondalibera> Buongiorno a tutti. Vorrei installare xubuntu su un vecchio portatile, eliminando winXp. Volevo fare partire l'iso da una chiavetta usb ma il bios è bloccato da una password. Soluzioni alternative?
<akis24> ondalibera: potresti provare con disco live  e vedere se viene avviato prima dell'hard-disk
<ondalibera> scusa ma non sono molto pratico... disco live?
<ondalibera> creo un cd?
<akis24> ondalibera:  masterizzare la .iso scaricata su un dvd o cd che sia
<ondalibera> ok, si pensavo ad una soluzione del genere. E nel caso non partisse prima dell'harddisk?
<ondalibera> Posso installarlo da windows?
<akis24> ondalibera: non resta che accedere al bios .. no  non puoi da windows
<ondalibera> un modo per resettare la password?
<akis24> ondalibera:  chiedere in assistenza del produttore del pc
<ondalibera> :)
<ondalibera> grazie akis24
<akis24> ondalibera: di nulla
<Paolo_17> Ciao a tutti ragazzi ho un problema con linux xubuntu. In poche parole non mi carica la schermata di login, va solo in tty.
<Rebecca92> se fai login da tty che succede?
<Rebecca92> dannazione ,.... sta gente fche sta tre secondi e via
<Paolo_17> Riscrivo per sicurezza.. Ragazzi ho un problema con linux xubuntu. In poche parole non mi avvia più la schermata di login, carica solo tty
<sardsurfer> buongiorno, ieri accennavo al fatto che collegando un tv lcd con cavo hdmi come secondo monitor l'immagine a schermo risultasse tagliata e non vi fosse tra le impostazioni una risoluzione che ovviasse al problema. Mi è stata quindi suggerita questa guida alla voce "Aggiungere una risoluzione a quelle disponibili" http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/Xorg . Purtroppo non riesco a portare a termine la procedur
<sardsurfer> a. Qualcuno vuole darmi una mano? Grazie
<akis24> sardsurfer: sul tv lcd è attivata la funzione full hd ?
<sardsurfer> akis24, è un 1366x768
<akis24> sardsurfer: nelle impostazioni del sistema che risoluzione hai ?  e che frequenza di aggiornamento ?
<sardsurfer> akis24, sono parecchie da trascrivere a mano. Non c'è un comando da terminale che posso dare per copiare tutte in un colpo solo?
<akis24> !paste | sardsurfer
<ubot-it> sardsurfer: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<akis24> sardsurfer: hai installato driver proprietari ?
<sardsurfer> No, nessuno. http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12312728/ su HDMI vedrai un 1366x768 che ho aggiunto io da Editor delle impostazioni di Xfce e che purtroppo non sortisce alcun effetto
<akis24> sardsurfer:  xrandr | grep connected  cosa risponde ?
<sardsurfer> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12312759/
<akis24> sardsurfer:  puoi postare uno screen del lcd collegato ?
<akis24> !image | sardsurfer
<ubot-it> sardsurfer: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<sardsurfer> akis24, lo screenshot non mostra anomalie. Viene visualizzato tutto correttamente senza tagli. Ho provato anche ad escludere il monitor del laptop da gestione schermo ma il risultato è il medesimo.
<lusuhard> ciao a tutti, ho un problema con un hard disk esterno, non riesco ad accedere ad alcuni file, il comando fsck mi restituisce Logical sector size (64543 bytes) is not a multiple of the physical sector size.
<lusuhard> e non riesco a procedere oltre
<krabador> !chat | lusuhard
<ubot-it> lusuhard: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<akis24> sardsurfer:  mancata corrente .. comunque
<akis24> sardsurfer: non mi sembra inserita correttamente  la risoluzione su hdmi  " 1368x768_60.00   59.9  "  meglio provare con  1366x768    60  59.9   e la metterei come prima risoluzione in alto
<akis24> perfetto
<evecchio> signori buongiorno
<akis24> !ciao | evecchio
<ubot-it> evecchio: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<evecchio> vorrei chiederevi una cosa
<evecchio> se è possibile
<evecchio> sto cercando di sicronizzare il calendario di evolutio con google calendar
<evecchio> metto login e password
<evecchio> ma niente
<akis24> evecchio: versione di ubuntu ?
<evecchio> 14.04
<evecchio> provo a fare la stessa cosa con la rubrica
<evecchio> e mi dice
<evecchio> Impossibile aprire la rubrica
<evecchio> Impossibile aprire questa rubrica. Questo significa che è stato inserito un URI errato oppure che il server non è raggiungibile.
<evecchio> Messaggio di errore dettagliato: Impossibile connettersi a «Senza nome»: La risorsa richiesta non è stata trovata: https://developers.google.com/accounts/docs/AuthForInstalledApps
<evecchio> come posso fare?
<akis24> evecchio:  prova a leggere qui  http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?p=3708963
<evecchio> vi ringrazio anticipatamente
<evecchio> niente, già provato
<akis24> evecchio: devo assentarmi al momento
<Checco> Ciao
<evecchio> ok, ciao
<checco> ciao a tutti
<krabador> !ciao | checco
<ubot-it> checco: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<checco> ho un problema, ubuntu non vede e non si connette alla vodafone statio 2
<evecchio> ciao checco
<checco> ciao evecchio
<evecchio> mi dispiace checco ma non posso aiutarti, anche io son qui per un problema
<checco> ;.(
<checco> speriamo qualcuno ci sia
<evecchio> cmq ora devo andare purtroppo
<evecchio> ciao a tutti
<krabador> checco, http://lab.vodafone.it/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3886
<krabador> checco, http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=559329
<checco> grazie adesso prova a vedere se riesco a risolvere il problema
<checco> grazie ma non fa a presto ci vediamo
<stampante> buongiorno non riesco piu' ad installare stampante rete mi dice stamapnte non raggiungibile ....soluzioni ?
<antoniox> ciao
<krabador> !ciao | antoniox
<ubot-it> antoniox: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<antoniox> ho installato kubuntu LTS ma ho problemi con l'audo
<krabador> antoniox, apri il terminale, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> antoniox, aplay -l | pastebinit
<krabador> incolla il link prodotto , qui
<krabador> antoniox, cat /proc/asound/card*/id | pastebinit
<krabador> stessa cosa
<antoniox> come lo trov il link ?
<antoniox> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12313311/
<antoniox> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12313313/
<antoniox> l'audio lo sento ma se intervengo da tastiera non posso ne aumentarlo ne diminuirlo
<antoniox> nonostante è stata riconosciuta
<krabador> antoniox, quindi ti riferisci agli hotkeys soltanto ?
<antoniox> si
<antoniox> a monitor mi compare la barra che sale e scende ma l'audio rimane invariato
<krabador> antoniox, hai delle cuffie a portata di mano?
<antoniox> certo
<krabador> allora, inseriscile, e verifica che succeda la stessa cosa
<antoniox> anche con le cuffie inserite non ci sono cambiamenti di volume
<antoniox> nonostante a monitor la barra aumenta/diminuisce
<krabador> antoniox, lsb_release -a | pastebint
<antoniox> il volume e sempre costante
<krabador> antoniox, lsb_release -a | pastebinit
<krabador> solo il secondo
<sardsurfer> salve, ho impostato che il monitor del mio laptop non si spenga mai quando collegato alla rete elettrica ma dopo una decina di minuti questo succede comunque. La cosa risulta abbastanza fastidiosa se sto riproducendo un filmato, anche in full screen. Came posso risolvere?
<antoniox> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12313411/
<krabador> antoniox, puoi controllare per favore , l'output di kmix
<krabador> !image | antoniox
<ubot-it> antoniox: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<krabador> sardsurfer, che ubuntu ?
<sardsurfer> Xubuntu 14.04
<antoniox> kmix dopo un po si chiude.. come trovo l'output ?
<krabador> antoniox, manda kmix da terminale, vedi che succede
<antoniox> krabador se sei cosi' gentile da darmi i comandi
<krabador> antoniox,  qdbus org.kde.kmix
<antoniox> devo copiarti tutto ?
<krabador> s'è aperto kmix ?
<antoniox> no
<antoniox> pero' da terminale non mi esce nessun messaggio di errore
<krabador> antoniox, kmix, invio
<antoniox> QDBusConnection: session D-Bus connection created before QCoreApplication. Application may misbehave.
<antoniox> QDBusConnection: session D-Bus connection created before QCoreApplication. Application may misbehave.
<krabador> antoniox, non copiare
<krabador> dimmi soltanto se si apre kmix
<antoniox> no krabador non si apre
<krabador> anche solo digitando kmix e invio ?
<antoniox> nemmeno cosi'
<krabador> si, ma adesso appaiono errori=
<krabador> ?
<krabador> cerca di seguire
<antoniox> nessun errore
<antoniox> ho riprovato ad avviarlo ma dopo qualche secondo si richiude
<krabador> allora, kmix da terminale, fa la stessa cosa?
<krabador> che lo apre un attimo e si richiude ?
<antoniox> col terminale no
<krabador> ma che cosa appare quando premi invio?
<antoniox> da terminale intendi ?
<krabador> sveglia!!!!
<krabador> si
<antoniox> niente
<antoniox> ho provate diverse distro
<antoniox> e propri ora che mi ero deciso di installare kubuntu riscontro problemi
<krabador> antoniox, se kmix si chiude, c'è un problema relativo ad esso
<krabador> che
<krabador> in kubuntu gestisce input/output
<krabador> antoniox, nell'informatica non è scontato niente
<antoniox> provo a riavviare il PC ?
<krabador> non abbiamo modificato nessun settaggio, hai mai riavviato dopo l'installazione=
<krabador> ?
<antoniox> si
<antoniox> vuoi provare con teamviewer ?
<krabador> no, non offriamo servizio remoto
<antoniox> forse perchè la tastiera e microsoft  ? e trova incompatibilità ?
<krabador> no, non c'entra niente
<sardsurfer> per quanto riguarda il mio quesito cosa faccio?
<krabador> riavvia
<antoniox> ok
<krabador> sardsurfer, aspetti educamente , per favore.
<sardsurfer> krabador, ok
<krabador> sardsurfer, quando vai in xfce power manager , e vai in all settings, cosa ti appare?
<sardsurfer> krabador, come entro in xfce power manager?
<sardsurfer> editor delle impostazioni per caso?
<krabador> nelle impostazioni, la voce per le impostazioni energetiche
<sardsurfer> Sono presenti varie tab. In quella che mi interessa, ossia Alimentazione di rete, le impostazioni sono: Addormenta il computer se inattivo per MAI; Addormenta lo schermo se il computer è inattivo per MAI; Spegni lo schermo se il computer è inattivo per MAI
<krabador> sardsurfer, cerca questo setting http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-_Hw0fl4nfhg/U05ljN-90CI/AAAAAAAASOs/JwFGQMdAqrA/s1600/xubuntu1404-light-locker-settings.png
<sardsurfer> krabador, tutti i settaggi di tempo sono impostati su Never, il resto tutto su OFF
<sardsurfer> oltretutto dopo lo spegnimento del monitor il sistema mi richiede la password per loggare l'utente
<krabador> quello,  è normale, non è normale che lo faccia se si è disabilitato lo spegnimento
<sardsurfer> krabador, hai qualche idea?
<krabador> sardsurfer, hai 14.04.3 ?
<sardsurfer> krabador, so che è 14.04. come verifico il 03?
<krabador> lsb_release -a
<sardsurfer> Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS
<sardsurfer> Xubuntu in realtà
<f843d0> sardsurfer: potrebbe essere DPMS
<sardsurfer> f843d0, ciao. Perdona l'ignoranza. Di cosa si tratta?
<f843d0> sardsurfer: DPMS (Display Power Management Signaling)
<f843d0> sardsurfer: si puo` gestire a livello di xorg.conf
<sardsurfer> f843d0, come? Sono assolutamente a zero.
<f843d0> sardsurfer: cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<f843d0> sardsurfer: esiste?
<sardsurfer> f843d0, no
<f843d0> sardsurfer: prova con xset s off -dpms
<f843d0> sardsurfer: controlla se hai ancora l'indesiderato effetto di monitor spento dopo un po'
<sardsurfer> ok, grazie. Farò sapere. Visto che ci siamo pongo un altro quesito che ho in ballo da qualche giorno. Vorrei collegare il mio laptop tramite cavo hdmi alla tv lcd. Fin qui tutto regolare se non fosse per il fatto che nessuna delle risoluzioni proposte per il secondo schermo riesce a farmi avere una visione ottimale. Infatti il bordo dell'immagine viene tagliato. Come posso risolvere?
<f843d0> sardsurfer: ti era gia` stato risposto se non sbaglio a questo quesito
<f843d0> sardsurfer: krabador ti aveva suggerito di gestire manualmente la risoluzione per il monitor che aveva problemi di inquadramento
<f843d0> sardsurfer: la pagina era questa http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/Xorg
<sardsurfer> f843d0, la guida che mi è stata postata, e che ho tentato di seguire, non mi ha portato a nulla. Se non a messaggi di errore che nel caso potrei postare.
<f843d0> sardsurfer: ti era stato indicato di seguire Aggiungere una risoluzione a quelle disponibili
<sardsurfer> è esattamente ciò che ho tentato di fare, adattando le istruzioni della guida alla mia situazione
<f843d0> sardsurfer: l'unica cosa costruttiva e` indicare comandi e messaggi di ritorno
<sardsurfer> f843d0, riprendo la procedura da capo col monitor collegato e posto i comandi e gli output. Be right back
<f843d0> sardsurfer: gl
<f843d0> sardsurfer: ah, il comando che ho suggerito prima non e` permanente
<f843d0> sardsurfer: significa che ad ogni nuova sessione X sei potenzialmente vulnerabile all'azione del DPMS
<f843d0> sardsurfer: una volta che funziona, si puo` cercare un modo di rendere la modifica permanente
<sardsurfer> f843d0, ok
<sardsurfer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12313718/
<sardsurfer> ops, errore
<sardsurfer> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12313733/
<f843d0> sardsurfer: hai identificato l'uscita che si deve modificare?
<f843d0> Per coerenza direi HDMI1
<sardsurfer> f843d0, dovrebbe essere HDMI1. Esatto. L'altra connessa dovrebbe essere il monitor del laptop
<sardsurfer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12313752/
<f843d0> sardsurfer: non farmi usare le sfere di cristallo: questo e` l'output di quale comando?
<sardsurfer> sto andando in ordine secondo la quida, quindi cvt 1366 768 60
<f843d0> sardsurfer: ok, perche` 60?
<sardsurfer> perché ho visto che settandolo così dalle impostazioni dello schermo non ci sono sfarfallamenti di sorta
<f843d0> sardsurfer: ok
<sardsurfer> xrandr --newmode "1368x768_60.00"   85.25  1368 1440 1576 1784  768 771 781 798 -hsync +vsync -> nessun output
<sardsurfer> xrandr --addmode HDMI1 "1368x768_60.00" -> nessun output
<sardsurfer> xrandr --output HDMI1 --mode "1368x768_60.00" -> nessun output e perdita di segnale al monitor secondario
<f843d0> sardsurfer: Se la risoluzione viene impostata correttamente e si è soddisfatti del risultato, si può passare a configurare X.org, altrimenti riprovare utilizzando valori diversi per il comando cvt.
<f843d0> sardsurfer: la risoluzione non sembra essere impostata correttamente e non siamo soddisfatti del risultato
<sardsurfer> f843d0, quindi come devo comportarmi?
<f843d0> sardsurfer: possibile che esistano valori funzionanti per cvt
<f843d0> sardsurfer: xrandr cosa cita?
<sardsurfer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12313794/
<gigirock> enzotib, vorrei avere la possibilita' di vedere la variaibile $_SERVER['remote_user'] su ubu server apache2....... devo pagare ?
<akis24> gigirock: non è domanda da supporto  chiedilo in chat
<akis24> sardsurfer: meglio riprovare scrivendo correttamente  il valore della risoluzione e frequenza ... 1366x768 60    scritto come segue non credo venga letta 1368x768_60.00  tra le altre cose supera di poco la risoluzione del lcd
<sardsurfer> akis24, rifaccio la procedura da capo?
<f843d0> sardsurfer: sortisce effetti xrandr --output HDMI1 -s 1280x720 ?
<sardsurfer> no, nessuno
<Uzzi> sto cercando di installare ub 15 su un acer m3985.ho seguito l'installazione e la config delle partizioni automatica. ma non bootta
<akis24> sardsurfer: rispondi con precisione quel lcd è un full hd oppure no ?
<sardsurfer> akis24, no è un 1366x768
<f843d0> sardsurfer: comunque nei comandi che hai dato ho appena notato una cosa...
<f843d0> sardsurfer: hai impostato la risoluzione 1368x768
<f843d0> sardsurfer: ma dovrebbe essere 1366x768
<sardsurfer> hai perfettamente ragione, errore mio
<sardsurfer> il problema è che io scrivo cvt 1366 768 60
<sardsurfer> e l'output è http://paste.ubuntu.com/12313868/
<akis24> !dettagli | Uzzi
<ubot-it> Uzzi: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<stampante> salve non riesco piu' ad installare la stampante in rete con ubuntu mi dice stampante non connessa non rileva l'host
<Uzzi> akis24: ub 15.04 installato seguendo la partizione consigliata dall'installer. riavviato il pc non fa il boot
<akis24> Uzzi: hai qualche altro sistema presente su har-disk ?
<akis24> Uzzi: bios uefi ?
<akis24> Uzzi: riavvia la live e vediamo come sono messe le partizioni
<akis24> Uzzi: ci vuole tanto a rispondere ?
<gabrygabry> ciao a tutti posso chiedere una info?
<akis24> !chiedi | gabrygabry
<ubot-it> gabrygabry: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<gabrygabry> ok
<gabrygabry> per un netbook acer che edizione, architettura, rilascio mi consigliate?
<gabrygabry> della versione ubuntu
<akis24> gabrygabry: processore ? ram ?
<gabrygabry> atom 1gb ram
<gabrygabry> ma faro un upgrade a 2
<akis24> gabrygabry:  lubuntu
<akis24> !lubuntu
<ubot-it> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu | md5: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/15.04/release/MD5SUMS
<gabrygabry> edizione?
<akis24> gabrygabry:  la 14.04 LTS ha un supporto di 5 anni fino al 2019 la 15.04 ultima release nove mesi
<akis24> !rilasci
<ubot-it> Scalette di rilascio: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Rilasci | Cicli di vita delle versioni: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/progetto/rilasci
<Uzzi> bios efi
<Uzzi> sto provando a reinstallare
<akis24> !uefi | Uzzi
<ubot-it> Uzzi: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<gabrygabry> per richiedere il SO su cd mi chiede che edizione, architettura e rilascio quali metto?
<claudiop> Buonasera a tutti
<claudiop> ho appena installato ubuntu 14.4 e ho problemi con la risoluzione dello schermo...
<akis24> gabrygabry: lubuntu-15.04-desktop-i386.iso
<claudiop> qualcuno mi aiuta?
<gabrygabry> grazie akis
<akis24> di nulla
<akis24> claudiop: che problema hai specifica meglio
<claudiop> dunque, se inserisco nel terminale '' xrandr --addmode VGA1 1920x1080 '', mi cambia la risuluzione, ma non riesco a rendere permanente la modifica
<claudiop> ho capito che dovrei modificare il file shell ed ho provato ma non funziona
<akis24> claudiop: hai provato dalle impostazioni -> schermo a modificare la rsoluzione ?
<akis24> +i
<claudiop> si, ma mi da schermo sconosciuto e le sole 2 risoluzioni disponibili sono 1024*768 ed 800*600
<akis24> claudiop: da terminale  sudo lshw -c display e metti su pastebin tutto
<akis24> !paste | claudiop
<ubot-it> claudiop: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<claudiop> ok grazie
<claudiop> fatto
<akis24> claudiop: scrivi qui indirizzo della pagina col risultato postato
<claudiop> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12314002/
<Vito16> Salve, come faccio ad installare Ubuntu 14.04 LTS in Dual Boot con Windows 8.1, con un BIOS UEFI?
<akis24> !uefi | Vito16
<ubot-it> Vito16: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Vito16> Ho seguito questa guida molte volte, ma nessun risultanto da parte del GRUB...
<Vito16> risultato*
<akis24> claudiop: se hai testato la risoluzione  adatta e va bene ti consiglio di leggere qui come sistemare http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/DomandeFrequenti#head-b3674c92c9c2bfcc4b4b83915c9c0c7fa6be6b93
<Francesca18> ciao a tutti
<claudiop> grazie akis24, il problema è che mi blocco proprio quando devo rendere la modifica permanente. io non ho il file /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<f843d0> claudiop: lo generi da tty con Xorg -configure
<akis24> claudiop: claudio basta crearlo ecco .. come ha scritto f843d0
<claudiop> fatto , ecco il risultato http://paste.ubuntu.com/12314106/
<akis24> claudiop: prova con  sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop  e poi ridai il comando precedente
<claudiop> purtroppo l'output è ''command not found''
<akis24> claudiop:  sudo service lightdm stop
<claudiop> comando inserito ma ora lo schermo è nero e in alto a sinistra lampeggia un cursore...
<akis24> claudiop: hai ridato anche il comando per creare xorg.conf  ?
<claudiop> no, ho solo inseiro il comando sudo service lightdm stop ed è diventato schermo nero
<akis24> claudiop:  prova con la combinazione di tasti  Ctrl-Alt-F1
<akis24> claudiop: poi ridai il comando per creare xorg.conf una volta aperta la console  e dopo ridai   sudo service lightdm start
<ciapel> giorno ho comperato un pc usato lenovo x220 e vorrei installare ubuntu mantenendo win.ma il bios è uefi!! è comunque possibile?
<akis24> !uefi | ciapel
<ubot-it> ciapel: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<ciapel> akis24, grazie ora mi informo
<akis24> prego
<claudiop> akis24, è riapparso il desktop di ubuntu
<claudiop> akis24, e la risoluzione è tornata ad essere 1024x768
<akis24> claudiop: il tutto serviva a creare un file xorg.conf vuoto da modificare con i parametri corretti ora ti tocca seguire la guida che usavi ..
<akis24> io devo uscire
<claudiop> ok, grazie akis24. seguo la guida
<akis24> prego
<sardsurfer> salve, dopo aver usato questo comando " xset s off -dpms ", al fine di impedire che lo schermo si bloccasse,nonostante le impostazioni di alimentazione lo impedissero, ho notato che ho perso la facoltà di bloccare bloccare la sessione con l'apposita icona "lucchetto". Come posso risolvere?
<cybernova> sardsurfer, xset s on +dpms
<sardsurfer> cybernova, devo riavviare?
<cybernova> sardsurfer, no
<sardsurfer> cybernova, allora non funziona
<cybernova> sardsurfer, posta su pastebin l'output di xset q
<cybernova> !paste | sardsurfer
<ubot-it> sardsurfer: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<sardsurfer> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12314603/
<cybernova> sardsurfer, quindi se premi ctrl + alt + canc non funziona?
<sardsurfer> cybernova. esatto
<cybernova> sardsurfer, prova a scollegarti e a ricollegarti
<sardsurfer> cybernova, provo
<riky> ciao ragazzi è da un po' di tempo che uso ubuntu saltuariamente in una virtualbox ma ora ho recuperato un computer su cui installarlo(un po vecchiotto) . a procedura completata riavvio e si pianta dicendo
<riky> busybox v1.21.1 (Ubunti1:1.21.0-1ubuntu1)[.....]
<riky> qualcuno sarebbe così gentile da spiegarmi cope tentare di risolvere questo problema?
<sardsurfer> cybernova, stessa storia
<cybernova> sardsurfer, allora hai cambiato qualcos'altro
<sardsurfer> cybernova, cosa mi conviene fare?
<sardsurfer> cybernova, provo a loggarmi come ospite
<sardsurfer> cybernova, come ospite non ho più quel problema. Risolvere eliminando la cartella /home/marco/.config/xfce4/ ?
<sardsurfer> risolverei*
<cybernova> sardsurfer, fatti una copia di quella cartella per backup per sicurezza
<gigirock> sardsurfer: fai un rename va
<sardsurfer> cybernova, gigirock, l'ho messa da parte e rinominata. Procedo all'eliminazione.
<sardsurfer> ok sembra funzionare. visto che " xset s off -dpms " ha risolto il problema dello spegnimento del monitor nonostante le impostazioni di gestione di alimentazione, posso ridarlo?
<cybernova> sardsurfer, prova al massimo sai come ritornare indietro
<sardsurfer> perfetto grazie
<pitchone> ho un prolema con il pc usato per un anno quasi in dual boot windows vista con ubuntu 14.04 ultimamente in fase di accensione non parte mi visualizza port 1 con tutta la dicitura dell'HD  poi parte la GRUB di ubuntu e mi da STARTIN 219 poi diventa nero e viene fuori  una scritta INIMITRANF e non riesco a farlo partire
<krabador> pitchone, hai un supporto di installazione?
<pitchone> in che senso scusa l'ignoranza
<krabador> dvd/usb
<krabador> da cui l'hai installato
<krabador> pitchone, è tuo il pc ed il sistema di cui stai parlando?
<pitchone> l'ho installato da disco fisco con unetbootin
<pitchone> si è mio
<dable> ciao ragazzi ho un problema con la stampante hp da usb stapa tutto bene ma se provo a stampare wia wi fi mi escono tuttti fogli da una riga con solo simboli e lettere accentate
<krabador> tu l'avresti installato con unetbootin, e dove di preciso?
<krabador> pitchone, ^
<pitchone> da windows ho scaricato unetbootin e visto che da dv e da usb non mi dava priorità per l'avvio del boot primario l'ho fatto fare da disco fissso
<cristian_c> dable: hai configurato la stampa in wifi tramite il software fornito da hp
<dable> hp lip
<dable> credo di si ma evidentemente qualcosa è andato storto
<boris> ciao a tutti... vorrei chiedere se mi potete aiutare con la connessione internet tramite wifi usb
<dable> cristian calcola che gli altri dispositivi windows stampano bene in entrambe le modalità
<pitchone> krabador ora ho solo ubuntu come s.o, perchè l'ho reinstallato e pensando di risolvere ho switchato per far si che venisse messo su solo ubuntu ma quell'errore me lo da sempre
<boris> la conessione e instabile
<cristian_c> boris: quella con la rtl8188s?
<boris> ciao... no ne ho presa una nuova
<boris> una atlantis A02 UP N300
<krabador> pitchone, per favore, crea un supporto di installazione convenzionale , o usb o dvd , e fa partire una procedura regolare di installazione
<boris> chipset realtek 8192CU
<krabador> facendo correttamente partire il supporto, che se creato correttamente , in assenza di problematiche hardware alla macchina, parte
<boris> ho preso questa perche sulla scatola cera il simbolo con compatibilita linux
<pitchone> krabador ti ringrazio proverò così ciaooo ;)
<krabador> pitchone, era la prima cosa da fare.
<krabador> !usbwin | pitchone
<ubot-it> pitchone: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<krabador> !iso | pitchone
<ubot-it> pitchone: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<krabador> !installazione | pitchone
<ubot-it> pitchone: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<krabador> !uefi | pitchone
<ubot-it> pitchone: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<boris> cristian_c: puoi aiutarmi?
<cristian_c> !aiuto | boris
<ubot-it> boris: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<krabador> boris, non si pinga ad personam
<pitchone> grazie anche a te @ubot-it
<boris> ok
<boris> ho letto sul libretto di uso e ho scricato dei driver dal sito realtek solo che non so come installarli
<cristian_c> boris: allora
<cristian_c> boris: sicuro che non siano già inclusi nel kernel?
<boris> e non so... io quando metto la chiavetta la riconosce e si collega alla rete solo che dopo un po non posso piu navigare perche non ce piu connessione
<cristian_c> dable: sono dispositivi testati e progettati per funzionare su windows
<cristian_c> hplip open source permette di usarli su linux, ma non è la stessa cosa
<cristian_c> boris: con i driver del kernel o quelli che hai installato tu?
<Giorginaaa> Buona sera! c'è qualcuno che potrebbe darmi una mano?
<krabador> !qualcuno | Giorginaaa
<ubot-it> Giorginaaa: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<boris> no no io non ho installato niente perche non so come si fa... percio con quelli del kernel... io ho solo scaricato una cartella zipata e basta
<boris> cerdo che i driver sono dentro
<cristian_c> ok
<Giorginaaa> Non riesco a creare il dual boot ubuntu-windows 8.1 sul mio portatile HP pavilion, qualcuno è disponibile ad aiutarmi?
<cristian_c> boris: sei collegato via cavo , ora?
<boris> si
<cristian_c> boris: p.s. ti hanno risposto su launchpad?
<cristian_c> boris: apri un terminale
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | Giorginaaa
<ubot-it> Giorginaaa: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<krabador> Giorginaaa, devi disabilitare uefi secure boot, e fastboot
<boris> aperto
<cristian_c> boris: digita: dmesg | pastebinit
<boris> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12315196/ questo mi hanno risposto
<cristian_c> boris: spiega esattamente come si verifica il problema, anche
<Giorginaaa> allora, ho disabilitato il secure boot e abilitato il legacy. Ho partizionato con Gparted HD e poi ho installato windows. Poi ho installato ubuntu.
<krabador> far partire il supporto di installazione, creare una partizione per ubuntu , far partire la procedura di installazione, assegnare la partizione creata per l'installazione , tramite la voce "altro" quando verrà chiesto dove installare, assicurarsi che il grub venga installato nella partizione efi
<krabador> Giorginaaa, allora, controlla nelle voci di boot, nell'uefi, cosa hai
<Giorginaaa> il grub lo ha installato. non mi ha dato errori durante l'installazione
<boris> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12315201/
<cristian_c> boris: ok, riguardo il primo paste, è chiaro
<krabador> Giorginaaa, fisso o notebook=
<krabador> ?
<Giorginaaa> notebook. sul fisso l'ho fatto in due minuti...
<Giorginaaa> ho controllato con f9 l'os boot manager
<krabador> Giorginaaa, sono 2 cose diverse, inparagonabili
<krabador> allora
<Giorginaaa> che è settato su windows, ma non riesco a cambiarlo.
<krabador> Giorginaaa, non devi controllare il menu di scelta rapida del boot
<krabador> ma proprio dentro a uefi
<krabador> accedi come per accedere al bios
<Giorginaaa> ok
<krabador> e vedi che cos'hai
<domo30> un saluto a tutti , sono un nuovo utente ubuntu. ho un toshiba a 300 e ho installato ubuntu 14.10.3 a 32 bit.
<cristian_c> boris: molto velocemente ti hanno chiesto se il problema è apparso dopo un update / upgrade, ma essendo una 'fresh install', la risposta è scontata. Poi ti chiedono se con un kernel precedente il bug è presente, ma essendo una 'fresh install' non puoi provarlo, a meno di installarlo manualmente
<Giorginaaa> adesso devo staccare, dopo mi riconnetto. grazie per il momento
<krabador> domo30, sicuro che hai proprio quella?
<domo30> 14.04.3
<domo30> sorry
<cristian_c> boris: infine ti chiedono di provare l'ultimo kernel upstream, ovvero il 4.2, non so se ti hanno fornito il link. E in base al test, i taggare il bug come Confirmed o come Fixed
<domo30> l'ho scaricata dal sito
<krabador> domo30, bene , che problema c'è?
<boris> il link che mi hanno dato e questo : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds?action=show&redirect=KernelMainlineBuilds
<domo30> praticamente l'alimentazione della batteria fa riscaldare eccessivamente il pc
<domo30> e si spegne da solo
<cristian_c> boris: leggendo il dmesg , pare tu abbia anche altri problemi
<cristian_c> [    9.097074] sr 2:0:0:1: [sr1] FAILED Result: hostbyte=DID_ERROR driverbyte=DRIVER_SENSE
<cristian_c> [    9.097083] sr 2:0:0:1: [sr1] Sense Key : Hardware Error [current]
<domo30> ho letto su internet che molti hanno avuto lo stesso problema del mio pc
<cristian_c> boris: sì, devi scaricare il kernel 4.2 da quel link e installarlo normalmente con l'installatore pacchetti
<domo30> ma non ho ben capito cosa devo fare per ovviare...non sono proprio uno "smanettone" e sono stanco di "buttare" soldi dal tecnico  per formattarmi inutilmente il pc
<cristian_c> boris: riguardo la tua usb wifi, quando la connessione è instabile, la wifi interna è completamente disattivata?
<domo30> potete aiutarmi?
<boris> non lo so... la lucina [ sempre accesa e quando vedo le conessioni sulla intel pro e scritto device not ready
<boris> visto che non va possiamo spegnerla del tutto
<krabador> domo30, qui, al di la di ubuntu , non si fa assistenza tecnica hardware
<krabador> !chat | domo30
<ubot-it> domo30: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<domo30> ah ok scusate
<cristian_c> boris: spegnila delctutto
<cristian_c> boris: la mia pci inerferiva con la usb
<cristian_c> e non la faceva funzionare
<boris> ho messo il pulsantino su off, ma la lucina e accesa e non so come si spegne
<cristian_c> boris: apri rfkill list
<cristian_c> cioè, digitalo
<boris> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12315403/
<cristian_c> boris: mmmm
<cristian_c> boris: non ricordo lammarca del pc
<cristian_c> la marca
<boris> asus
<boris> e notebook
<cristian_c> dpvrebbe apparire anche un'interfaccia di nome asus-wmi o asus-acpi
<cristian_c> o una cosa del genere
<cristian_c> il fatto cbe non appaee potrebbe anche pregiudic<re, ma
<cristian_c> *che non appaia *pregiudicare
<cristian_c> boris: in ogni caso, la wifi interna non è spenta
<boris> spegnamo la se si puo e se potrebbe risolvere il problema
<cristian_c> boris: poi ho notato che nel dmesg hai un sacco di messaggi strani, anche di systemd, ma potrebbe non c'entrare con la questione, l'ho soltanto segnalato
<cristian_c> boris: non so se la wifi interna è phy0 o phy1, ma presum phy0
<cristian_c> boris: sudo rfkill block 0
<cristian_c> boris: poi digita: rfkill list
<boris> il primo non mi ha dato niente e il secondo questo http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12315456/
<cristian_c> boris: bene, hai bloccato phy0
<cristian_c> boris: dmesg | pastebinit
<boris> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12315471/
<boris> ma dici che faccio qualcosa di sbagliato nel lanciare xubuntu? o devo fare qualcosa altro?
<boris> scusa ma desso pero ne anche la usb mi vede le reti wifi... e non e piu selezionata la voce enable wi fi
<boris> perche con questa chiavetta lo fa e con la altra no?
<cristian_c> boris: ok, allora potrebbe essere come dici, ora leggo il dmesg
<Alberto_P> Ciao a tutti. Ho appena scaricato la ISO della 14.04.3LTS AMD64. Siccome ho bisogno di una versione che muova software a 64 e 32 bit su una nuova macchina, c'è qualcuno che me lo può confermare a breve?
<cristian_c> boris: ok, un'altra prova
<Alberto_P> ... confermare che l'ultima LTS sia multiarch... :-)
<cristian_c> Alberto_P: che cosa intendi, precisamente?
<Alberto_P> da 3 anni sono bloccato con Precise, e ora ho bisogno di fare girare sw sia a 32bit che 64
<Alberto_P> posso farlo di default con l'ultima LTS?
<cristian_c> Alberto_P: potresti, teoricamente
<Alberto_P> e in pratica?
<cristian_c> Alberto_P: non so a quali software, fai riferimento
<boris> va bene facciamo quello che vuoi!
<Giorginaaa> Buonasera! Mi ero connessa in precedenza per un problema riguardo al dual boot con ubuntu-windows 8.1 dal mio notebook.... mi aiutereste?
<krabador> Giorginaaa, <krabador> Giorginaaa, non devi controllare il menu di scelta rapida del boot
<krabador> <krabador> ma proprio dentro a uefi
<krabador> <krabador> accedi come per accedere al bios
<cristian_c> boris: beh, potresti provare a rimuovere il driver della wofo interna
<Alberto_P> cristian_c, ho bisogno di sw proprietario con cui lavorare nella scuola in cui insegno. LIM e altro
<cristian_c> boris: poi ricollegare la usb e postare un dmesg
<cristian_c> Alberto_P: generalmente, dipende anche dal software che si vuole installare
<boris> scusami per te e facile... io sono proprio ignorante
<cristian_c> non si può garantire che tutto vada in ogni caso
<boris> proviamo
<boris> tanto non funziona in ogni caso
<cristian_c> Alberto_P:  per i pacchetti .deb c'è un metodo specifico per supportare pacchetti a 32 bit su sistemi a 64 bit
<cristian_c> boris: lspci -k
<boris> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12315592/
<cristian_c> boris: sudo modprobe -r iwl3945
<cristian_c> boris: poi scollega e ricollega la wifi usb
<cristian_c> boris: ah, scusa, anche rfkill list
<cristian_c> prima di scollegare
<Giorginaaa> krabador: sono entrata nel bios ma non ho capito cosa cambiare
<boris> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12315603/
<boris> ora scollego?
<cristian_c> boris: sì
<cristian_c> e poi ricollega
<cristian_c> boris: quindi: dmesg
<cristian_c> dmesg | pastebinit
<boris> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12315612/
<cristian_c> boris: sta andando a intermittenza anche ora?
<boris> aspetta provo a staccare il cavo e vedo
<cristian_c> ok
<sacarde> ciao
<akis24> !ciao | sacarde
<ubot-it> sacarde: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<boris> cristian_c, ho provato ma non si ne anche conessa
<sacarde> l'avete presente la videata ijn cui si puo scegliere quali driver video usare?
<cristian_c> boris: spiega esattamente
<cristian_c> boris: poi dmesg | pastebinit
<sacarde> open o proprietari
<boris> trova la rete ma non si conette alla rete in wi fi
<boris> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12315691/
<akis24> sacarde: intendi icona " driver proprietari ?
<sacarde> si
<akis24> si la conosciamo sacarde  la domaanda sarebbe ?
<sacarde> dop aver smanettato un po' , adesso e' fissa su proprietari e non e' piu' modificabile
<akis24> -a
<cristian_c> boris: questo ricorda tanto il problema che ho io
<sacarde> come faccio a ri-renderla cliccabile nelle scelte?
<cristian_c> boris: è una wifi ac?
<akis24> sacarde: smanettato ?? dacci qualche dettaglio
<boris> wifi ac cosa vuol dire?
<sacarde> la finestra dice: e' stato installato driver manualmente e quindi non e' piu possibile gestire i driver da quella finestra
<akis24> sacarde: hai installato i driver proprietari da terminale  ?
<sacarde> non sono io, un mio amico, penso di si
<cristian_c> boris: https://it.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/IEEE_802.11
<akis24> sacarde: mi sembra ovvio allora che dalla finestra tu abbia quel messaggio
<sacarde> la domada era... si puo' ripristinare la funzione di quella finestra?
<akis24> sacarde: bisognerebbe disinstallare i driver installati  ma questo lo sa' il tuo amico come ha installato
<boris> alla fine non va bene la chiavetta?
<boris> uff non so piu cosa fare...
<sacarde> akis24, hai voglia di leggere?
<akis24> no ho gli occhi stanchi
<sacarde> tutto nasce dalla dash che blocca il computer in una ubuntu14.04
<akis24> sacarde: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?p=4683466
<cristian_c> boris: posta: lsusb && lsusb -t
<sacarde> akis24, ho letto, e' simile
<boris> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12315745/
<cristian_c> boris: è una wifi n
<sacarde> ma il problema era quando aveva i fglrx , quando ha usato i radeon la prima volta ha funzionato bene
<cristian_c> boris: ok, hanno segnalato problemi anche altri, guardando online
<cristian_c> boris: cosa ti aveva fatto scaricare cybernova, esattamente?
<cristian_c> boris: vedo che alcuni utenti hanno risolto quel problema
<boris> e chi si ricorda... credo dei driver...
<sacarde> ok grazie per ora
<cristian_c> boris: controlla, per favore
<boris> non so se puo aiutare ma sulla scatola ce scritto che funziona con kernel 2.6.18 - 2.6.38 and 3.0.8
<cristian_c> boris: lascia perdere
<cristian_c> mi interessa quello che hai fatto ieri
<boris> non posso controllare perche ho cancellato tutto e rimesso xp e ora sono con la versione prova senza intallare
<boris> cmq erano dei driver che ho scmpatato e con il terminale intallato... solo che poi quando ho riavviato il pc appena inserivo la chiavetta si bloccava tutto  credo che si dice crash
<boris> per quello che ho chi si ricorda... sono pronto a collaorare!!! ; )
<Alberto_P> grazie ragazzi
<boris> ah ho anche un cd con la chiavetta che mi ricordo quando ho messo su xp cera anche la voce per i driver linux.. non so se puo aiutare e i n che modo
<zoppiio> Buona sera stavo installando ubuntu studio  quando nella installazione nel punto GNU 2 mi dice che l istallazine è fallita quando ri apro il computer mi da
<zoppiio> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/mXwKogjRm2qfsGLm8tgw
<zoppiio> Cosa devo fare per instarlarlo
<akis24> zoppiio: verificato md5sum della iso scaricata?
<akis24> !md5sum | zoppiio
<ubot-it> zoppiio: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum. Per una lista completa, si veda: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<zoppiio> L ho già verificato in precedenza il fai md5sum
<akis24> zoppiio: usb o disco live ?
<zoppiio> USB
<akis24> !usbwin | zoppiio
<ubot-it> zoppiio: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<zoppiio> Grazie ne terrò conto
<akis24> di nulla
#ubuntu-it 2015-09-09
<feferu> buona sera
<feferu> hi all
<feferu> avevo bisogno di alcune informazioni ma non so se sono sul posto giusto...
<Brigante> salve, vorrei sapere se sostituendo w7 con kubuntu, su macchina acer aspire - Penthium 4 - 150 g / 1,25 g RAM, avrò reali vantaggi in velocità e leggerezza oppure è opportunicare altre versioni UBUNTU; vi ringrazio.
<akis24> Brigante: noi si consiglia di usare entrambi i sitemi in dual boot all'inizio
<akis24> sistemi*
<cristian_c> Brigante: con quella configurazione, la vedo dura pure con lubuntu
<cristian_c> anzi, no, se è 1 GB di ram, è ok
<cristian_c> con lubuntu
<Brigante> si, ma se già con il solo w7 va a pedali, sosterrebbe il doppio sistema?
<Brigante> quindi meglio lubuntu?
<akis24> Brigante:  si avvia uno alla volta ... mica entrambi e lubuntu è piu' leggera di winz7 di certo
<Brigante> pensavo che la sola installazione potesse, oltre che caricare solo l'HD, inficiasse anche il sistema operativo
<akis24> Brigante:  pensavi male ..
<Brigante> Provo a scaricare Lubuntu, grazie
<glpiana> ola
<ric> ciao
<ric> ho installato di recente versione ubuntu 14 cercdno di crittografare il disco
<ric> qualcuno mi può dare supporto?
<glpiana> ric, esponi il problema, chi sa aiutarti lo farà
<ric> ho impostato la pwd, ma il sistema dopo l'intallazione non mi ha dato accesso indicandomi password errata
<ric> ho rifatto l'installazione da zero per tre volte, ma dopo l'installazione non sono mai riuscito ad accedere al disco criptato per password errata
<ric> avrei quindi un paio di domande:
<ric> 1: esiste forse una issue in merito?
<ric> 2. come posso procedere per un'installazione da zero che rimuova la partizione criptata a cui nn riesco ad accedere?
<glpiana> ric, alla prima non so rispondere. per la seconda direi che ti è sufficiente eseguire una nuova installazione andando a formattare la partizione in questione
<glpiana> ric, mi permetto inoltre di sconsigliarti la criptazione, che da quel che ho visto ha portato più a perdita di dati che a vantaggi. a meno che tu ne senta davvero la necessità
<ric> si infatti così ho sentito anche tra alcuni miei colleghi
<ric> ma sei sicuro che io possa riformattare il tutto durante una nuova installazione?
<glpiana> ric, non vedo perchè tu non debba poterlo fare. tanto dati utili non ne hai lì da quel che ho inteso
<ric> si si vero ma mi sembra che l'installer di ubuntu nn lo faccia fare
<ric> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseNotes#Boot.2C_installation_and_post-install
<ric> leggi in known issues
<ric> magari mi sto sbagliando :-D
<glpiana> ric, prova. al massimo fai come dice nella pagina che mi hai indicato
<ric> ok grazie mille :-D
<ric> e se provassi a mettere sopra una debian
<glpiana> libero di farlo
<mintux> ciao a tutti, avrei bisogno di un aiuto. Vorrei installare linux su un iMac G5. Partiamo dal presupposto che mac nn lo ho mai trattato, non so proprio come partire. Ho provato alcune guide ma non mi aiutano molto. Mi sapete aiutare un pochino?
<krabador> quali guide?
<krabador> e cosa hai provato a fare?
<PeppeSR> salve ragazzi,
<PeppeSR> ho da formattare ubuntu che con tanta fatica avevo messo su un UEFI ..
<mintux> ciao krabador guide in web, che ti danno consigli su come avviare il mac in alcune modalita ma nessun aiuto
<mintux> non avvia ne da usb ne da cd
<PeppeSR> non riesco più a far partire nessuna usb :( ho provato quasi 70 volte
<krabador> PeppeSR, formattando e rifacendo la pendrive da una iso di cui hai controllato l',md5 ?
<PeppeSR> no cos è l md5?
<PeppeSR> ho scaricato tutte l iso dal sito ufficiale
<PeppeSR> ubuntu e lubuntu
<PeppeSR> installate con uneboot
<krabador> !md5 | PeppeSR
<ubot-it> PeppeSR: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum | md5: http://releases.ubuntu.com/15.04/MD5SUMS
<krabador> PeppeSR, unetbootin puo' avere problemi
<krabador> !winusb | PeppeSR
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'winusb'
<PeppeSR> ma non è solo per linux winusb?
<mintux> krabador: mi riesci ad aiutare?
<PeppeSR> scusa solo per wnidows
<PeppeSR> provo subito cmq
<krabador> nelle ultime versioni, in ubuntu hanno tolto la iso per mac con ppc
<krabador> !usbwin | PeppeSR
<ubot-it> PeppeSR: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<krabador> PeppeSR, questo devi sequire, prima è stato un errore
<mintux> e con debian come dovrei fare? so che ce l'avrebbe la ppc
<PeppeSR> ok
<PeppeSR> scusami kabra ma io sono su linux
<PeppeSR> non trv la versione linux di quel programma
<krabador> mintux,
<krabador> PeppeSR, se hai solo linux, allora, controlla l'md5 della iso
<krabador> formatta la pendrive
<krabador> e carica usb-creator-gtk
<krabador> fa la pendrive da li
<mintux> dimmi krabor
<mintux> dimmi krabador
<krabador> mintux, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCDownloads
<mintux> il mio problema però è accedere alla chiavetta di installazione con mac
<krabador> ed anche tu, sicuro di aver creato opportunamente la giusta iso per il ppc?
<krabador> aver creato il supporto usb
<mintux> yes, lo ho fatto molte volte
<krabador> da dove?
<mintux> cosa?
<krabador> hai fatto la pendrive
<krabador> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ#How_do_I_boot_from_a_USB_drive.3F
<krabador> da quale sistema operativo?
<krabador> e come
<krabador> mintux, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCKnownIssues
<krabador> di base, sarebbe lubuntu ad essere la piu' indicata
<mintux> krabador: ho provato sia da linux con dd e con imagecreatore che con windows con imagedisk32, unetbooting, rufus e yumi
<mintux> il mio problema è che non capisco con dire di avviare il mac da chiavetta e poi installare mac
<mintux> linux*
<PeppeSR> nulla da fare :( posso fare il ripristino del pc da lubuntu stesso che ho nel pc adesso isntallato?
<PeppeSR> missing operating sistem  sempre
<claudiop> Buonasera a tutti: chi mi aiuta a creare e modificare il flie xorg.conf? devo rendere permanete il cambio di risoluzione.
<claudiop> p.s. ho letto le varie guide di Ubuntu e seguito le varie indicazioni ma 1 non capisco bene come fare 2. non mi funziona
<Carlin0> claudiop, ma se cambi non si salva ?
<krabador> che driver video stai usando?
<claudiop> no, se cambio e riavvio la risoluzione torna quella di prima (1024*768)
<krabador> che driver video stai usando?
<krabador> claudiop, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<claudiop> krabador, non lo so, come faccio a vedere i driver?
<krabador> classix, xrandr | pastebinit
<krabador> claudiop, sudo lshw | pastebinit
<krabador> entrambi produrranno un link
<krabador> incollalo qui
<claudiop> ok
<krabador> *incollali
<peppesr> gparted su live usb come lo installo?
<peppesr> non riesco con uneboot
<Carlin0> non devi installarlo peppesr nella live gparted c'è già
<krabador> peppesr, apri il terminale, sudo gparted
<krabador> divertiti
<claudiop> krabador, 1: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12320807/
<peppesr> devo fare da live
<krabador> claudiop, e l'altro ?
<claudiop> krabador, 2 : http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12320820/
<peppesr> non riesco ad installare nessuna live o almeno ogni volta non ne parte neanche una
<peppesr> sono oltre 80 tentativi
<peppesr> volevo piallare le partizioni
<krabador> peppesr, allora, cambia usb
<krabador> o fai un dvd
<peppesr> è un netbook
<krabador> peppesr, sempre dato per scontato che tu selezioni correttamente la voce al boot
<peppesr> sisi USB HDD
<peppesr> poi mi comprare anke il nome del pennino
<Carlin0> !usbwin | peppesr
<ubot-it> peppesr: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<krabador> peppesr, fa una cosa, formatta correttamente la pendrive, apri il terminale sudo dd if=/percorso/del/file.iso of=/dev/sdb
<peppesr> messa come prima partizione sia UEFI e poi legacy
<peppesr> ok faccio subito
<krabador> peppesr, ci metterà circa 5 min
<krabador> peppesr, /dev/sdb è un esempio, deve essere il nome della pendrive, SENZA il numero di partizione
<krabador> e riprova
<krabador> peppesr, deve essere sempre secure boot disabilitato
<peppesr> si certo disabilitato
<peppesr> ma non posso autopiallare dall interno ?
<peppesr> cioè a me ubuntu nel pc parte
<krabador> peppesr, non cercare di piegare il cucchiaio
<Carlin0> peppesr, non ti fa toccare le partizioni in uso
<krabador> se non ti partono le usb, non cercare scappatoie
<krabador> peppesr, non si tocca un disco in uso
<peppesr> non riesco neanke a formattare l usb con gparted
<peppesr> anche se faccio smonta
<peppesr> non la smonta
<krabador> come già dettoti, cambia usb
<peppesr> voi che siete esperti riuscite a farmi formattare in rete?
<peppesr> dal mio pc funzionante in un altro collegato in rete?
<krabador> non effettuiamo remoto
<peppesr> no dico dal mio
<peppesr> al mio 2
<peppesr> mi dite i comandi
<Carlin0> peppesr, sempre la live devi avviare
<Carlin0> inutile che ci giri intorno
<krabador> il sistema sarebbe sempre caricato
<claudiop> krabador, che ne pensi?
<peppesr> capito :( grazie
<peppesr> non capisco come mi si brucino tutte queste usb
<krabador> peppesr, perchè non sono fatte a prova di bomba
<krabador> claudiop, vuoi aggiungere risoluzioni oltre 1024x768 e 1980x1080 ?
<claudiop> krabador, vorrei aggiungere e mantenere la risoluzione 1920x1080
<krabador> claudiop, xrandr --output VGA1 --mode 1920x1080
<krabador> riavvia
<krabador> claudiop, che ubuntu stai usando?
<claudiop> krabador ubuntu 14.04 lts
<claudiop> krabador, ho inserito il comando e la risoluzione ora è 1920x1080. ora riavvio
<claudiop> krabador ho riavviato ma la risoluzione è tornata ad essere 1024x768
<krabador> ok
<krabador> sudo gedit ~/.xprofile
<krabador> incolli dentro     xrandr --output VGA1 --mode 1920x1080
<krabador> salvi
<krabador> riavvii
<claudiop> krabador ok, ora provo
<claudiop> krabador al riavvio mi appare questo errore : '' Error found when loading /home/sharron/x.profile -  xrandr: cannot find mode 1920x1080 - as a result the session will not be configured correctly. you should fix the problem as soon as possible
<Carlin0> claudiop, ma giusto per capire : quel 1920 x 1080 al fondo l'hai aggiunto tu  a mano ?
<krabador> Carlin0, in sessione xrandr --output VGA1 --mode 1920x1080 , ha funzionato, xrandr glielo da come disponibile ,e a 60hz
<claudiop> Carlin0 in che senso al fondo?
<Carlin0> claudiop, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12320820/
<claudiop> Carlin0 no, non l'ho aggiunto io a mano
<krabador> classix, sudo gedit ~/.xprofile       , cancella la linea presente , sostituiscila con xrandr --output VGA1 --mode 1920x1080 --rate 60
<Carlin0> krabador, mi sembra strano che non ci siano risoluzioni intermedie tra 1040 x 768 e 1920 x 1080 , oltre al fatto che è scritto NON in ordine crescente come tutti gli altri
<krabador> si, abbastanza anomale
<krabador> *o
<Carlin0> secondo me qualcuno ci ha messo le manine su quel file
<krabador> claudiop, ls -la /etc/X11 | pastebinit
<claudiop> krabador http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12321120/
<claudiop> Carlin0 su quale file?
<Davide> salve a tutti. Ho ubuntu 14.04LTS e vorrei usare google drive ma so che con linux non è possibile. Sapreste dirmi come posso fare? Grazie
<claudiop> krabador ho editato xprofile come mi hai detto (cancella e sostituisci). Ho riavviato e mi da un errore '' error found when loading /home/sharron/.xprofile: xrandr : cannot find mode 1920x1080 - as a result the session will not be configured correctly - you should fix the problem as soon as possible
<Davide> ho trovato questo ma non so se è la versione ufficiale http://google-chrome.it.uptodown.com/ubuntu
<initramfs-tools> Salve
<initramfs-tools> ho un problema urgente
<initramfs-tools> quando aggiorno ho scarico dei pacchetti
<initramfs-tools> mi da un'errore del tipo /usr/sbin/mkinitramfs: 1: /etc/initramfs-tools/initramfs.conf:  #: not found
<initramfs-tools> E: /usr/share/initramfs-tools/hooks/zz-busybox failed with return 127.
<initramfs-tools> Si sono verificati degli errori nell'elaborazione:
<initramfs-tools>  initramfs-tools
<initramfs-tools> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<initramfs-tools> chi mi può aiutare?
<initramfs-tools> c'è qualcuno?
<krabador> initramfs-tools, sudo apt-get update
<krabador> !pastebin | initramfs-tools
<ubot-it> initramfs-tools: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<initramfs-tools> ok krabador
<initramfs-tools> con update non mi da errori
<initramfs-tools> ma con upgrade si
<krabador> manda il pastebin di update, per favore
<initramfs-tools> ok
<krabador> claudiop, sudo apt-get install arandr
<krabador> claudiop, lo mandi
<krabador> lo setti
<initramfs-tools> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12321255/
<krabador> riavvii
<krabador> initramfs-tools, in che canale sei?
<initramfs-tools> qui ubuntu.it
<krabador> e che sistema usi?
<initramfs-tools> una distro di Debian ma con grafica gnome
<initramfs-tools> cioè come ubuntu
<initramfs-tools> è per lavoro
<krabador> ma proprio per niente
<krabador> ubuntu ha le sue modifiche rispetto a debian
<initramfs-tools> è ho urgenza di sistemare questo errore
<initramfs-tools> a cosa è dovuto
<krabador> e qui dentro si da supporto ad ubuntu e le flavour ufficiali
<krabador> initramfs-tools, http://www.ubuntu.com/about/about-ubuntu/flavours queste
<initramfs-tools> krabador ho capito che siete solo assistenza di ubuntu
<initramfs-tools> non potere fare un piccolo strappo alla regola e aiutarmi a risolvere questo errore, su debian non ci sono queste chat di assistenza
<initramfs-tools> per cortesia chiedo
<ilovelinux> c'è #debian-it
<krabador> initramfs-tools, /join #debian-it
<krabador> initramfs-tools, apri un client irc, ti connetti al server irc.oftc.net
<krabador> ed entri sempre in #debian-it
<initramfs-tools> e come devo fare?
<initramfs-tools> sono entrato ma non c'è nessuno
<krabador> initramfs-tools, sudo apt-get -remove --purge initramfs-tools
<krabador> initramfs-tools, sudo apt-get remove --purge initramfs-tools
<krabador> quest'ultimo
<krabador> initramfs-tools, sudo apt-get install --reinstall initramfs-tools
<krabador> pastebin di tutto
<initramfs-tools> si
<initramfs-tools> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12321362/
<initramfs-tools> krabador
<krabador> quello che è apparso prima?
<initramfs-tools> stava rimuovendo
<krabador> appena hai mandato il comando, cosa ha fatto?
<initramfs-tools> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12321373/
<claudiop> krabador ho dato il comando sudo apt-get install arandr , come lo setto?
<krabador> claudiop, è un software , aprilo
<krabador> fai tutto graficamente
<krabador> initramfs-tools, sudo apt-get -f install
<krabador> claudiop, una volta settato , riavvia, vedi se tiene la conf
<initramfs-tools> Krabador http://paste.ubuntu.com/12321405/
<initramfs-tools> chi mi aiuta? http://paste.ubuntu.com/12321405/
<initramfs-tools> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12321415/
<initramfs-tools> c'è qualcuno?
<ababa> buonasera a tutti...supporto semplice per voi (forse la soluziione è semplice ma mi sfugge)...android studio dice " Rendering Problems This version of the rendering library is more recent than your version of Android Studio. Please update Android Studio" ... ma da terminale cerco aggiornamenti e dice che
<ababa> è tutto aggiornato... why?
<akis24> !chat | ababa
<ubot-it> ababa: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<ababa> sorry :D cambio subito
<deli> buonasera, avrei bisogno di consulenza.. sono nel canale giusto.... vero?
<akis24> !chiedi | deli
<ubot-it> deli: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<deli> non ho trovato un canale in italiano per il supporto su kubuntu così ho pensato di chiedere qui.... stavo cercando di installare burg e ho provato varie guide ma niente...
<akis24> deli: sei sul canale di supporto a ubuntu e derivate ufficiali kubuntu lubuntu xubuntu   ma non diamo supporto a programmi non presenti nei repo ufficiali di ubuntu ...
<akis24> !chat | deli  prova chiedere
<ubot-it> deli  prova chiedere: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<deli> ah, non sapevo. grazie akis24
<akis24> di nulla
<franz74> salve a tutti
<franz74> avrei bisogno di un informazione
<enzotib> !chiedi | franz74
<ubot-it> franz74: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<mela> salve ragazzi
<mela> ho un problema
<mela> oggi ho scaricato ubuntu
<mela> ho seguito tutti i passi
<mela> ma non mi parte l'avvio dalla usb
<mela> come faccio?
<mela> idem se sposto tutto su un cd
<krabador> allora, il PC ha uefi?
<mela> centrino duo 1.6
<mela> 2gb ram
<mela> 80 hdd
<mela> sk video intel chipset 945
<krabador> allora, hai controllato le voci in BIOS , per l'avvio da USB?
<mela> si avvio da usb c?è
<mela> mi dice usb memori
<krabador> come hai fatto la pendrive?
<krabador> l'hai formattata, ed usato universal USB installer?
<mela> ho scaricato:linux live usb creator
<mela> poi
<krabador> !usbwin | mela
<ubot-it> mela: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<mela> unetbootin-windows 613
<mela> poi
<krabador> formatta la pendrive ed USA questo
<mela> fatto anche questa
<mela> fatto maora ci riprovo
<mela> step 1
<Sandro22> Buona sera ragazzi ogni volta che con thunderbird (acount google) invio uno zip che pesa più di qualche kB esce questo: https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/HNc9Zei5RDOQj5up4JoT come risolvo?
<mela> ubuntu giusto?
<krabador> mela: ti consiglierei lubuntu
<krabador> mela: scarica prima la ISO
<mela> ok
<mela> ci provo
<mela> grazie mille
<krabador> di niente
<krabador> mela: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/14.04.3/release/lubuntu-14.04-desktop-i386.iso
<mela> wwwoooowww
<krabador> scarichi questa, formatti pendrive, usi il programma di prima
<mela> pendrive linux?
<krabador> !usbwin | mela
<ubot-it> mela: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<krabador> questo
<mela> ok
<mela> tks
<Sandro22> krabador mi aiuti?
<krabador> di niente, al che setta il BIOS per partire da USB , potrebbe , il notebook , avere un tasto di selezjone rapida per il boot
<krabador> Sandro22: controlla filtri vari per allegati che il tuo provider consente
<krabador> !chat | Sandro22
<ubot-it> Sandro22: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<leon68> non riesco ad accedere con 14.10
<krabador> a cosa non riesci ad accedere?
<krabador> 14.10 è fuori supporto da luglio
<krabador> leon68, aggiorna o reinstalla a versione supportata
<krabador> 14.04.3 o 15.04
<krabador> dal 22 ottobre anche 15.10
<sardsurfer> ho dato updatedb e mi ritrovo con questo " pdatedb: impossibile aprire un file temporaneo per `/var/lib/mlocate/mlocate.db' ". Che devo fare?
<sardsurfer> devo per forza lanciarlo come " sudo updatedb "?
<fulmo> ciao, volevo sapere se è un bug il problema che riscontro con l'app di amazon e quella di youtube nel launcher. Mandano in blocco tutto e devo riavviare il comp
#ubuntu-it 2015-09-10
<eugenio> buongiorno, non mi si avvia più ubuntu 15.04 dopo aggiornamento del kernel di ieri (3.19.0-28-generic), si blocca l'acciao con il messaggio acpi pcc probe failed starting version 219
<eugenio> lerggendo qua e la sembra dipenda dalla scheda grafica nvidia non compatibile con il nuovo kernel
<eugenio> anzi il driver
<eugenio> non so come operare per risolvere
<eugenio> qualcuno mi da una dritta
<akis24> eugenio: prova a riavviare col vecchio kernel
<eugenio> già fatto con il 3.19.0-26-generic, ma stessa roba
<eugenio> akis24, altri consigli?
<akis24> eugenio:  rimuovere driver proprietari  .. scua ho clienti al momento
<akis24> scusa*
<eugenio> akis24, mi era venuta l'idea
<eugenio> ma non so come
<eugenio> rescue mode?
<akis24> eugenio:  segui qui https://askubuntu.com/questions/613969/acpi-ppc-probe-failed-starting-version-219-nvidia
<eugenio> grazie
<giove> buongiorno ho un piccolo problema con ubuntu14.04, ho dapoco ultimato l'istallazione sul mio portatile hp ma il sitema non va oltre la schermata di autenticazione
<ExPBoy> giove, ma hai provato da live prima di installare?
<giove> no
<ExPBoy> male
<giove> se provo ora?
<giove> con l'istalazione gia effettuata ha senso
<ExPBoy> giove, ma se hai già installato è inutile
<giove> ok
<gigirock> giove, ma la schermata di autenticazione e' grafica ?
<giove> si con sfondo viola
<akis24> giove:  una volta inserita la password che dice il sistema ?
<gigirock> giove, allora prova alt f2 (mi pare) dovresti poter entrare nel modo riga comando)
<giove> inserisco la password per un attimo va via la schermata e poi si riavvia
<giove> alt f2 non funziona
<ExPBoy> si riavvia ?
<giove> solo la schermata il pc contina a funzionare non so se mi spiego
<ExPBoy> giove, dimmi se ho capito: in pratica torna alla schermata di login?
<giove> esatto
<giove> anche entrando come ospite fa uguale oltre la schermata di login non va
<akis24> giove: giove riavvia in recovery mode e apri la console di root  poi dai sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade  nel caso aggiorni il sistema aspetta che finisca e poi riavvii il sistema
<giove> come passo alla modalità recovery mode
<akis24> giove:  seleziona la seconda voce del kernel all'avvio " recovery mode "
<akis24> giove hai provato a dare   startx   quando hai schermo nero dopo il login ?
<giove> l'unica cosa che visualizzo all'avvio è la schermata di login
<eugenio> akis24, non riesco a risolvere, sono riuscito a rimuovere tutti i pacchetti riferiti a nvidia, ma quando rebootto ricompare l'errore e il sistema non parte
<gigirock> eugenio, che errore compare ?
<eugenio> acpi pcc probe failed version 219
<gigirock> eugenio, e perche' dai la colpa a invidia
<eugenio> gigirock, ho una 15.04 che ha funzionato benissimo fino a stamani, ieri ho aggiornato il kernel come suggerito dal sistema,
<eugenio> gigirock, si, ho letto qualcosa stamani ma non riesco a risolvere
<ExPBoy> eugenio, ma hai provato con il kernel precedente?
<eugenio> prima cosa da grub ho scelto rescue mode e con la console di comando ho rimosso tutto cio che era nvidia
<eugenio> ExPBoy, certo
<eugenio> stesso problem
<ExPBoy> eh ma allora non funzionava nemmeno prima dell'aggiornamento
<eugenio> ExPBoy, ieri andava benissimo
<gigirock> eugenio, hai provato  nomodeset ?
<eugenio> in reaaltà è 2 gg che il pc era acceso e non lo riavviavo
<ExPBoy> hai aggiornato solo il kernel?
<eugenio> ExPBoy, il kernel sicuro, dato che in genere chiede di riavviare e ieri ho rifiutato tutto il gg fino a stamani, altri pacchettii di sicuro ma non ricordo quali...
<eugenio> gigirock, non ho provato nomoset
<eugenio> nomodeset
<gigirock> eugenio, come hai rimosso nvidia ?
<eugenio> gigirock, rescue mode da grub e da console ho dato apt-get remove -- purge nvidia-*
<gigirock> eugenio, dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia dalla riga comando ti dice quali driver/pacchetti sono installati con nome nvidia...
<eugenio> gigirock, si, ho usato anche quello per vedere che avevo
<gigirock> ok eugenio allora prova un boot con nomodeset e vediamo ......se si vede
<eugenio> gigirock, vedo che rimangono: bbswitch-dkms e libcuda1-340-updates
<eugenio> gigirock, tolgo anche questi 2?
<eugenio> gigirock, nomodeset mai usato, come dovrei fare?
<Carlin0> eugenio, ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ cosa dice ?
<Carlin0> !paste | eugenio
<ubot-it> eugenio: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<eugenio> Carlin0, adesso sono sul laptop
<ExPBoy> ecco
<eugenio> gigirock, ho aggiunto modificato questa linea di grub GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash nomodeset"
<eugenio> gigirock, ho fatto update-grub e riavviato
<eugenio> gigirock, purtroppo stesso errore e blocco dell'avvio del sistema: [0.548407] ACPI PCC probe failed. starting version 219
<Carlin0> eugenio, prova ad avviare in recovery mode
<eugenio> Carlin0, fatto
<Carlin0> entra in shell di root e prova a dare quel comando
<Carlin0> ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<Carlin0> risponde qualcosa ?
<eugenio> Carlin0, si
<ExPBoy> eh
<Carlin0> eugenio, riesci a fare una foto ?
<gigirock> eugenio, installa pastebinit....
<gigirock> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<eugenio> ci sono owncloud, dropbox, geopublishing, google-chrome, pgdg
<akis24> !ppa | giove
<ubot-it> giove: Un Personal Package Archive (PPA) è in grado di fornire il software alternativo non normalmente disponibile nei repository di Ubuntu offical - Alla ricerca di un PPA? Vedi https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - ATTENZIONE: PPA sono pacchetti di terze parti NON supportati il cui utilizzo è a proprio rischio. Vedi anche !addppa e !ppa-purge
<Carlin0> eugenio, tutta quella roba sono ppa , alias sorgenti software non ufficiali , e sono quelli che ti incasinano l'OS
<gigirock> poi dalla riga comando ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ | pastebinit ti pasta tutto automaticamente
<akis24> !ripristino | giove
<ubot-it> giove: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<akis24> !ppa | eugenio
<ubot-it> eugenio: Un Personal Package Archive (PPA) è in grado di fornire il software alternativo non normalmente disponibile nei repository di Ubuntu offical - Alla ricerca di un PPA? Vedi https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - ATTENZIONE: PPA sono pacchetti di terze parti NON supportati il cui utilizzo è a proprio rischio. Vedi anche !addppa e !ppa-purge
<akis24> scusa giove ...
<akis24> !ripristino | eugenio
<ubot-it> eugenio: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<eugenio> gigirock, ho fatto
<eugenio> mi sono un pò perso devo dire
<Carlin0> eugenio, rileggi tutto con calma
<eugenio> gigirock, http://paste.ubuntu.com/12327120/
<eugenio> allora sono arrivato a fare pastebin, vi ho messo il link
<eugenio> Carlin0, sto messo così male che devo ripristinare il sistema?
<Carlin0> eugenio, i ppa danneggiano ... e non essendo ufficiali non si sa cosa vanno a toccare
<eugenio> Carlin0, questo lo sapevo, non si può fare nulla quindi??
<gigirock> eugenio,  more /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit
<eugenio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12327145
<Carlin0> eugenio, hai fatto anche avanzamenti di versione ?
<eugenio> Carlin0, il pc ha circa 1 anno e 1/2, il primo sistema istallato fu 14.04, poi ho upgradato a 14.10 e ad aprile 15.04
<gigirock> ok
<Carlin0> eugenio, datti pace : salva i dati e reinstalla da zero
<eugenio> Carlin0, ma davvero?
<IcarusFox> salve
<eugenio> non ci credo
<IcarusFox> avrei un piccolo problema
<gigirock> eugenio, aspetta... da dove 6 fai sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<akis24> !chiedi | IcarusFox
<ubot-it> IcarusFox: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<IcarusFox> 30 minuti fa ho fatto un aggiornamento
<gigirock> e......
<IcarusFox> e adesso ho lo schermo tutto strano
<eugenio> gigirock, adesso sono su un laptop
<IcarusFox> con una risoluzione peggiore e senza la possibilità di cambiare driver
<Mr_Pan> IcarusFox, definisci "schermo strano"...
<akis24> IcarusFox:  posta uno screen meglio ancora se puoi
<IcarusFox> definito :)
<akis24> ! image | IcarusFox
<ubot-it> IcarusFox: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<gigirock> IcarusFox, skeda video ?
<IcarusFox> https://imgur.com/U6hnUpr
<IcarusFox> amd ati radeon HD 5450
<gigirock> IcarusFox, usa il driver certificato .....
<eugenio> gigirock, fatto sul pc inguaiato, finisce con 0 aggiornati, 0 da rimuovere e 0 non aggiornati
<IcarusFox> gigirock non posso togliere quello installato manualmente...
<gigirock> eugenio, rimuovi il driver libcuda o come si chiamava e riavvia
<gigirock> IcarusFox, e come mai ?
<IcarusFox> non lo so gli altri driver (quelli proprietari e quello OpenSource) non sono cliccabili
<eugenio> gigirock, ok, adesso dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia non ritorna niente
<eugenio> riavvio
<gigirock> IcarusFox, come hai installato il driver ati ?
<IcarusFox> quelli erano preinstallati nel pc quello di adesso tramite l'aggiornamento di oggi
<eugenio> gigirock, su grub mi si ferma, se premo invio mi ritorna il solito [0.544389 ] ACPI PCC probe failed. staring version 219. welcome to emergency mode! ....bla bla...]
<eugenio> gigirock, a differenza di prima le scritte però adesso sono su entrambi i monitor e sono piccoline (prima su un monitor solo e grandi)
<Carlin0> perchè non hai + i drive nvidia eugenio
<Carlin0> cmq (IMHO) reinstalla da zero
<eugenio> Carlin0, ah ok...però a quanto pare problema persistente...
<eugenio> Carlin0, gigirock ma se installa i driver noveau non dovrebbe andare?
<Emanuele> buongiorno a tutti
<gigirock> eugenio, si 'dovrebbe' ...
<IcarusFox> buongiorno
<Guest24011> signori, spero di essere fortunato oggi
<Carlin0> eugenio, premesso che (purtroppo) i nouveau sono buggati , rimuovendo i proprietari si attivano da soli non devi installarli
<Carlin0> eugenio, non è quello il tuo problema
<Guest24011> ho un problema di sincronizzazione tra Evolution ed i contatti di Gmail
<gigirock> eugenio, con qualche manovra potrebbe ripartire ma al prossimo update si pianta tutto di nuovo
<eugenio> Carlin0, ma il messaggio starting version 219 non è legato alla scheda video?
<Carlin0> !chat | Guest24011
<ubot-it> Guest24011: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<IcarusFox> gigirock hai qualche soluzione? :(
<gigirock> IcarusFox, devi togliere quei driver ati e mettere quelli ufficiali
<IcarusFox> come faccio?
<IcarusFox> non sono molto esperto
<gigirock> IcarusFox, non uso schede ati da molto cmq prova...
<eugenio> Carlin0, neanche con una live riesco a far qualcosa?
<gigirock> IcarusFox,  dpkg -l | grep -i fglrx*
<Carlin0> eugenio, se vuoi perdere tempo fai ...
<IcarusFox> gigirock restituisce questo: rc  fglrx                                                2:15.200-0ubuntu4.2                        amd64        Video driver for the AMD graphics accelerators
<IcarusFox> ii  fglrx-core                                           2:15.200-0ubuntu4.2                        amd64        Minimal video driver for the AMD graphics accelerators
<gigirock> IcarusFox,   more /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit
<IcarusFox> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12327257/
<gigirock> IcarusFox, sudo apt-get remove --purge fglrx fglrx_* fglrx-amdcccle* fglrx-dev , cosi' rimuovi il driver esistente poi riavii e vediamo che succede....
<IcarusFox> ok
<IcarusFox> grazie gigirock è tornato tutto alla normalità :D
<gigirock> IcarusFox, fglrxinfo | pastebinit dal terminale per curiosita'
<eugenio> Carlin0, sto reinstallando, mi consigli di cancellare l'HD o ci installo sopra
<IcarusFox> Risultato: Il programma "fglrxinfo" può essere trovato nei seguenti pacchetti:
<IcarusFox>  * fglrx
<IcarusFox>  * fglrx-updates
<IcarusFox> Provare: sudo apt-get install <PACCHETTO SELEZIONATO>
<IcarusFox> Si sta tentando di inviare un documento vuoto, in chiusura.
<gigirock> IcarusFox, ok a posto ciao
<davide> ciao
<akis24> !ciao | davide
<ubot-it> davide: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<davide> le periferiche che aggiungo al pc come stampante.gopro.ecc funzionano
<gigirock> davide, sopratutto le ecc.......
<Jobava> hello, sorry for being offtopic, but this appears to be the largest Italian channel on Freenode
<Jobava> how do game translations into Italian render the English word "mount"?
<Jobava> as in WoW mount or for other games, an item like a vehicle which can be anything from a "horse" to a "robot" or a "broom"
<friz> buon giorno a tutti
<glpiana> ola
<friz> glpiana, ciao
<gigirock> Jobava, you mean: a veichle that can change his feature, you want to know the word for the action "veichle is changing"
<Jobava> gigirock: something that encompasses horses, dragons, robots and inanimate objects
<Jobava> initially it was horse and horse-like things in games like WoW, although I never played those
<Jobava> so I was wondering if Italian localizations has a specific translation for "mount"
<Jobava> also for "drop" and "item drop (system)"
<gigirock> Jobava, mount in italian in to 'mount' a new building or to mount an ikea furniture
<Jobava> gigirock: thanks
<sardsurfer> salve, ho collegato un hard drive al mio modem wifi per avere la possibilità di fare i backup del mio laptop su un archivio esterno senza doverlo obbligatoriamente tenere collegato alla macchina.
<sardsurfer> Vorrei sapere come posso impedire ad altri utenti della stessa rete di accedere ai miei contenuti.
<gigirock> sardsurfer, se il modem lo permette setta delle acl o simili
<gigirock> sardsurfer, ma 6 offtopic
<Stefano> Salve ragazzi
<Stefano> c'è nessuno?
<gigirock> !nessuno | Stefano
<ubot-it> Stefano: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<Stefano> ok
<Stefano> avrei un problema con un hard disk
<Stefano> poco tempo fa l'ho sovrascritto  interamente mettendoci buntu
<Stefano> *ubuntu
<Stefano> perchè avevo dei problemi con windows
<Stefano> ora in assistenza mi dicono che senza il SO originale non posso richiedere supporto
<ExPBoy> esatto
<Stefano> il problema è che il pc ha un problema con l'hdd
<ExPBoy> ma cosa ha a che fare questo con ubuntu?
<Stefano> e non lo rileva all'avvio
<Stefano> e mi rimanda al prompt
<Stefano> dovrei collegare l'hdd a un'altro pc e mettere una partizione di ripristino
<Stefano> di windows
<Stefano> è possibile?
<Stefano> mi rimanda al bios non al prompt
<gigirock> Stefano, si certo su quell hard disk c'era una partizione di ripristino che hai cancellato
<gigirock> cmq 6 offtopic perche' non e' un argomento ubuntu
<Stefano> ma adesso posso fare qualcosa, contando che l'hdd è inutilizzabile da quel pc?
<ExPBoy> Stefano, non facciamo supporto hardware prova a chiedere nel canale di chat
<ExPBoy> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Stefano> ok grazie
<riccardo> Buongiorno, avrei bisogno di una mano con l'installazione di ubuntu, qualcuno è diponibile ad aiutarmi ?
<Mr_Pan> !installazione | riccardo
<ubot-it> riccardo: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<krabador> chiedi
<riccardo> @krabador ho provato a installare ubuntu e lubuntu, più di 5 volte su un pc un po'datato ma non vecchissimo si installa correttamente poi però al raivvio si pianta con una scritta binaca legata a  busybox
<riccardo> e non so come risolvere perchè non mi è mai successo
<krabador> !grub | riccardo
<ubot-it> riccardo: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<krabador> segui la guida di ripristino di grub
<krabador> se sei sicuro di non avere messaggi di errore durante l'installazioe
<riccardo> sicurissimo perchè l'unico avviso che mi esce è di riavviare il pc a installazione conclusa, ma ubuntu è l'unico sistema operativo installato ,se serve ti copio il messaggio di errore
<krabador> riccardo, ripristina grub
<krabador> riccardo, lo fai con il supporto di installazione
<krabador> mandi in live
<krabador> e segui la guida
<krabador> se il pc è connesso a lan, puoi seguire direttamente da live, la guida
<riccardo> si  è connesso alla lan, quindi ora avvio con la chiavetta e copio il codice sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<riccardo> ?
<krabador> no
<krabador> segui completamente la guida
<krabador> non prendere iniziativa
<krabador> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<riccardo> grazie mille, ora scarico il file iso e provo , appena ho finito ti faccio sapere se è andato a buon fine,
<eugenio_> Carlin0: ciao
<eugenio_> gigirock: ciao
<eugenio_> ho seguito il vostro consiglio, ma la nuova installazione mmi sta dando grossi problemi al boot: error no such device. .......... grub rescue
<akis24> eugenio_: la live si avvia ?
<eugenio_> akis24: si
<akis24> eugenio_: avviala e poi apri un terminale e dai   sudo fdisk -l    e metti tutto su pastebin
<eugenio_> akis24:  non mi si sarà mica fiammato il disco SSD?
<akis24> eugenio_: hai formattato prima di installare ?
<eugenio_> akis24: si solo / la /home no, volevo usare quella che ho
<eugenio_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12328456
<akis24> eugenio_: se non erro ti era sta detto di reinstallare da zero
<eugenio_> akis24: così ho fatto, solo la home cercavo di mantenere
<eugenio_> akis24: sembra che grub non sia stato installato?
<akis24> eugenio_: a dire il vero sei in grub rescue quindi sembra esserci  il problema e che non  vede dove andare a leggere sembra
<eugenio_> akis24: ok, mi torna ma non basterebbe a questo punto modificare qualcosa in grub per andare a pescare il sistema in /dev/sda1?
<akis24> eugenio_: non saprei prova a usare boot-repair  oppure segui la procedura per il ripristino di grub
<akis24> !grub | eugenio_
<ubot-it> eugenio_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<eugenio_> akis24: stavo provando questo: http://askubuntu.com/questions/207663/cannot-update-grub-with-paramters-on-live-usb
<eugenio_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12328649
<eugenio_> mi dice che sta installando per  i386-pc platform,
<eugenio_> akis24: io in realtà ho amd64, va bene lo stesso??
<akis24> eugenio non riesco a seguire il tuo problema e vedo diversi errori hai disco gpt .. non hai una partizione flaggata come avvio .. nessuna partizione di swap ecc che dirti elimina tutto e reinstalla da zero
<eugenio_> akis24: durante la procedura di installazione quando e come devo flaggare la partizione come boottabile
<eugenio_> ?
<akis24> eugenio_:  quando la si crea in fase di installazione ovviamente  ma ripeto hai una situazione che non riesco a seguire quindi non chiedermi altro
<Mr_Pan> eugenio_, la soluzione è : reinstalla da zero (come suggerito più volte), formattando completamente l'HD
<eugenio_> Mr_Pan: ho capito il suggerimento, ma non mi pare così logico
<eugenio_> il mio problema probabilmente è sulla partizione di root, non capisco perchè non posso reinstallare solo quello+
<eugenio_> Mr_Pan: probabilmente se formatto l'HD risolvo, ma il problema attuale rimane insoluto
<eugenio_> Mr_Pan: preferisco capire il perchè una cosa non va
<Mr_Pan> eugenio_, hai le partizioni incasinate . non si cpaisce il problema. se vuoi risolvere fai come suggerito anche in precedenza. Diversamente fai come credi meglio.
<eugenio_> Mr_Pan: ma perchè dovrei avere le partizioni incasinate?
<Mr_Pan> per favore non chiedere più a me . Grazie
<eugenio_> va beh nessuno vuole andare in fondo al problema, l'unica soluzione è formattare...considerando che devo spostare ben 80Gb di dati e che non ci vorrà poco è una bella scocciatura, reinstallare / e riusare la home avrebbe semplificato
<Carlin0> eugenio_, secondo me hai solo installato il grub sul disco sbagliato
<Carlin0> !bootrepair | eugenio_
<ubot-it> eugenio_: Boot-Repair è uno strumento grafico per ripristinare l'accesso ad Ubuntu ed altri sistemi operativi: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/BootRepair
<skyeye> vorrei installare windows 7 da ubuntu è possibile?
<Mr_Pan> !win
<ubot-it> per ricevere supporto per windows, rivolgersi al canale ##windows
<Guest50992> ciao ho un problema,,, a seguito di instalazione so, ripristinando il grub, nonostante tutto non riesco a far partire ne ubuntu ne windows
<Carlin0> Guest50992, hai uefi ?
<Guest50992> ? cioe?....ora sono su una live distro, e mi riconosce le partizioni,,,
<Carlin0> Guest50992, che procedura hai seguito per ripristinare il grub ?
<Guest50992> tramite una guida, on line, tramite terminale
<Guest50992> se trovo il link lo posto,
<Carlin0> che guida ?
<Carlin0> Guest50992, lascia perdere ...
<Carlin0> !bootrepair | Guest50992 prova con questa
<ubot-it> Guest50992 prova con questa: Boot-Repair è uno strumento grafico per ripristinare l'accesso ad Ubuntu ed altri sistemi operativi: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/BootRepair
<Guest50992> http://desktopsolution.org/guida-ripristinare-il-boot-grub-di-ubuntu-dopo-linstallazione-di-windows/#
<Guest50992> eccola li
<Carlin0> segui il link che ti ho mandato Guest50992
<Guest50992> ok
<Guest50992> ora provo
<il72> ciao
<il72> vi posso chiedere un consiglio...volevo installare ubuntu sul portatile della mia ragazza perchè è molto "lento"... è un pc con windows 7, processore intel i3, 4 gb di ram e hd da 500gb... abbiamo provato la versione live di ubuntu, ma poi installata su una usb era molto lenta...se faccio una partizione del disco e installo Ubuntu, le prestazioni m
<il72> igliorano? o mi consigliate di provare versioni + leggere es. Xubuntu?
<Mr_Pan> il72, "molto lento" su i3 con 4 Gb di ram ? uhmmm ... potresti provare Xubuntu o Lubuntu così vedi se c'è differenza ... io uso Xubunu su un core 2 duo ... senza grossi problemi
<Giuseppe77> Ciao a tutti ragazzi. Ho un problema con l'audio di linux, ogni volta che registro si sente malissimo e con un rumore che ricopre la mia voce  dando  "lspci" esce  https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/QNzZz0TESQmLvLcwYQhD
<il72> Mr_Pan era lento una volta installato sulla penna usb
<il72> Mr_Pannn ho provato installato sul portatile, e prima di farlo chiedevo appunto per capire se una macchina con quelle caratteristiche possa andare bene x ubuntu o se è meglio andare direttamente con una versione + leggera
<il72> Mr_Pan mi chiedevo se su Xubuntu poi posso eventualmente aggiungere software specie Libre oFFice ...
<il72> scusate le domande magari "stupide" ma nn l'ho mai usato e sto iniziando stasera... anzi inizierò :)
<Mr_Pan> il72, certo che si
<checco> ciao
<Mr_Pan> il72, calcola chela usb fa da collo di bottiglia
<Mr_Pan> il72, ripassa di qua se hai bisogno ciao
<il72> Mr_Pan grazie :)
<checco> mi sono ricollegato, avevo un problema al bot, un ragazzo prima mi ha consigliato una guida ma non sono riuscito a risolvere
<il72> Mr_Pan allora provo ad installare ubuntu direttamente,
<Mr_Pan> il72, I3 CON 4 gB ram non vedo grossi problemi
<Giuseppe77> Ciao a tutti ragazzi. Ho un problema con l'audio di linux, ogni volta che registro si sente malissimo e con un rumore che ricopre la mia voce dando "lspci" esce https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/QNzZz0TESQmLvLcwYQhD
<il72> Mr_Pan grazie, io non so niente di pc e windows, per lavoro ho sempre usato mac e mi son trovato... perso :)
<il72> ...e comunque, voglio farmi una partizione e iniziare ad usarlo pure io, mi sembra una cosa stupenda :)
<il72> Mr_Pan grazie e a presto :)
<sinasina725> scusate ma ho il seguente problema, dopo avere installato ubuntu in dual boot con vista ed averlo usato senza problemi per un anno quasi all'improvviso ha iniziato a non avviarsi più  e di solito mi dicece PORT 1 CON TUTTA LA DICITURA DELL'HD POI VIENE FUORI PORT 2 CON TUTTO VUOTO, POI PARTE LA GRUB DI UBUNTU E DA STARTING 219 POI DOPO UN PO' TUTTO
<sinasina725>  NERO E VIENE FUORI UNA SCRITTA "INIMITRANF" CREDO
<checco> riposto il problema, a seguito di una installazione, ubuntu non si avvia, ho provato a reinstallare il grub, niente
<checco> sinasina penso siamo in due ad avere piu o meno lo stesso problema
<sinasina725> già checco non riesco a risolvere
<checco> e vista si avvia?
<sinasina725> ho anche totlto vista in modo da avere solo ubuntu ma 5 volte su dieci non si avvia e devo staccare la spina e dopo vari tentativi riparte ma tutti i giorni così è  diventato un incubo sperare che parta
<checco> reinstalla ubuntu ,,,senza formattare la partizione
<sinasina725> si si avviava ma era inutilizzabile sempre bloccato
<checco> dove hai installato
<checco> ho letto una guida che si puo reinstallare senza cancellare i dati
<sinasina725> non so sinceramente lascio fare in automatico non sono una cima in pc
<sinasina725> no per quello ho tutto su HD esterno
<checco> basta non formattare quando devi fare le scelte nella installazione
<Giuseppe77> non proprio checco
<checco> aa ok,
<checco> giuseppe77 a ok
<sinasina725> ho altri 3 computer con ubuntu e vanno tutti benissimo rinati da quando ho tolto windows
<checco> infatti anche io, rinato,sei anni, di ubuntu, pero ogni tanto ho problemi, tipo oggi
<checco> messo windows, e mi ha fatto casini
<checco> andava cosi bene
<sinasina725> a parte questo problema da quando uso ubuntu mi trovo 1000 volte meglio
<sinasina725> giuseppe77 tu hai qualche dritta da darci
<Giuseppe77> checco hai messo windows 7 dopo linux?
<checco> si
<Giuseppe77> sinasina725 fai come ha detto checco, reinstalla senza formattare
<Giuseppe77> windows va?
<sinasina725> l'ho tolto
<checco> windows, andava, poi ho fatto la procedura per il grub,
<checco> poi da quel momento non si avviano
<checco> ne l uno ne laltro
<sinasina725> si ho scelto installa solo ubuntu come s.o. ma la grub non so ha fatto tutto in automatico
<Giuseppe77> sinasina725 puoi fare una penna usb con linux in live?
<krabador> sinasina725: GRUB deve insr
<krabador> installarsi nel disco che poi va in avvi
<krabador> avvio
<krabador> checco: uefi?
<sinasina725> ho fatto l'installaione con unetbootin da disco fisso perchè anche modificando l'ordine di boot non mi  legge ne USB ne DVD
<Giuseppe77> krabador Ciao a tutti ragazzi. Ho un problema con l'audio di linux, ogni volta che registro si sente malissimo e con un rumore che ricopre la mia voce dando "lspci" esce https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/QNzZz0TESQmLvLcwYQhD
<checco> uefi non so manco cosa e
<krabador> sinasina725: sei venuto/a anche ieri, l'installazione si deve fare da supporto
<sinasina725> si ma non mi legge ne DVD ne USB
<checco> sinasina725 falla su una memoria sd,
<checco> no ho un bios normale, non uefi
<sinasina725> già checcho provero anche questa
<checco> qualcuno puo aiutarmi per quanto riguarda il mio problema invece?
<boris> ciao a tutti, vorrei chiedere se qualcuno sa come faccio a vedere mediaset premium che utilizza Silverlight per la riproduzione?
<boris> quando esce la finestra che devo installare silverlight vengo reindirizzato alla pagina di moonlight che loro stessi dicono di non installare perchè non è piu in produzione (morto)
<boris> qualcuno puo aiutarmi?
<Giuseppe77> Ciao a tutti ragazzi. Ho un problema con l'audio di linux, ogni volta che registro si sente malissimo e con un rumore che ricopre la mia voce dando "lspci" esce https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/QNzZz0TESQmLvLcwYQhD
<Giuseppe77> c'è nessuno???
<prof_roberto> Buonasera, sono un professore di informatica e sto allestendo un laboratorio a scuola
<prof_roberto> Voglio installare la versione edubuntu, ltsp
<prof_roberto> i computer a disposizione sembra che non abbiano il "wake on lan"
<prof_roberto> ho provato a questo punto ipxe da usb e funziona.
<prof_roberto> secondo voi è meglio che faccio partire ipxe direttamente dal local drive oppure in qualche modo devo trovare il bios aggiornato?
<Giuseppe77> Ciao a tutti ragazzi. Ho un problema con l'audio di linux, ogni volta che registro si sente malissimo e con un rumore che ricopre la mia voce dando "lspci" esce https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/QNzZz0TESQmLvLcwYQhD
<feffofeffo71> c'e' qualcuno veramente esperto che potrebbe darmi una mano...
<Carlin0> !qualcuno | feffofeffo71
<ubot-it> feffofeffo71: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<feffofeffo71> non mi va' il cd rom e il dvd con lubuntu 14.04
<Carlin0> feffofeffo71, solo con lubuntu ?
<feffofeffo71> ho solo lubuntu ?
<Carlin0> !veggenti | feffofeffo71
<ubot-it> feffofeffo71: Gli utenti di questo canale non sono in possesso di poteri magici, non possiedono sfere di cristallo e non sono nemmeno veggenti. Canonical non può permettersi un corso di stregoneria per i suoi collaboratori. Si chiede quindi, gentilmente, di esprimersi in maniera chiara e molto dettagliata.
<feffofeffo71> non ho possibilita' di vedere con altre distro se e' un problema hardware o software
<Carlin0> feffofeffo71, è un pc nuovo ?
<feffofeffo71> no datatissimo :(
<Carlin0> 99% è morto il lettore
<feffofeffo71> ma nn mi sembra che sia il lettore, quando inserisci il cd o il dvd reagisce ma non legge, legge solo i cd audio
<Carlin0> magari è solo sporco
<feffofeffo71> non masterizza e non legge i dvd...
<feffofeffo71> ho provato a pulirlo....
<Carlin0> eh ma se non è morto sta morendo
<feffofeffo71> da comandi da terminale riesci a vedere se e' un problema hardware ?
<feffofeffo71> io sono un po' inesperto..
<Carlin0> feffofeffo71, mai sentiti di problemi de genere , la mia idea te l'ho detta , magari prova a sentire anche qualcun altro
<feffofeffo71> ok grazie lo stesso...
#ubuntu-it 2015-09-11
<glpiana> ola
<waterall> ciao a tutti
<waterall> io oggi ho aggiornato il sistema non riuscendo con l'interfaccia grafica ho fatto un apt-get update e un apt-get upgrade
<waterall> al riavvio mi va in kernel panic
<glpiana> waterall, all'avvio prova a scegliere un kernel precedente dal menu di grub. se non lo visualizzi, all'avvio del pc premi e tienni premuto il tasto SHIFT ( o MAIUSC) della tastiera
<waterall> l'ho gia provato e il risultato è lo stesso
<waterall> volendo ho la chiavetta avviabile della distribuzione esiste un modo per ripristinare il sistema?
<glpiana> waterall, sì, entrare in chroot e dare un dpkg --configure -a, magari più volte, per vedere se riesce a riparare il danno
<glpiana> waterall, per entrare in chroot segui l'inizio della guida di ripristino di grub, fino al comando chroot appunto
<glpiana> !grub | waterall
<ubot-it> waterall: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<cecchini> buon giorno
<cecchini> ho lubuntu per cortesia mi potete dire dove si trova l'installer
<enzotib> cecchini: eh?
<cecchini> allora ho notato che ubuntu
<cecchini> ha il file di installazione che puoi fare partire dal desktop
<cecchini> io ho installato lubuntu
<enzotib> !enter | cecchini
<ubot-it> cecchini: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<cecchini> ok provo grazie enzotib
<cecchini> ma dove devo darlo qst comando?
<enzotib> cecchini: ma quale comando, ti chiedevo solo di formulare un unico messaggio, invece di cinquanta
<enzotib> cecchini: tornando a noi, se l'installazione l'hai già fatta, a che ti serve l'installer?
<cecchini> volevo metterlo su una chiavetta per un amico a cui e piaciuto ma non volevo creare una live ma installarlo integralmente sulla chiavetta
<enzotib> cecchini: non credo proprio si possa fare
<enzotib> cioè, puoi usare una live (su CD o su USB) per installare su un'altra USB
<enzotib> purché la seconda USB abbia una dimensione sufficiente
<cecchini> ah ok ho capito
<cecchini> un altra domanda
<enzotib> attenzione quando fai questa operazione a non coinvolgere il disco rigido principale su cui hai installato il sistema
<cecchini> se, nella fase di installazione su pennetta provvedo a scrivere il bootloader sulla pennetta, mica poi ho il problema col bootloader del mio lubuntu, tipo che non mi parte piu
<ExPBoy> madu
<cecchini> ciao ExPBoy
<enzotib> cecchini: no, nessun problema, però appunto stai attento a far scrivere sul bootloader della pendrive e non su quello principale
<ExPBoy> cecchini, ma ti piace complicarti la vita?
<enzotib> !chat | ExPBoy
<ubot-it> ExPBoy: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cecchini> si ho capito
<cecchini> ExPBoy, perche io non mi faccio mai gli affari miei, la mia sete di convertire gii altri ad ubuntu mi crea questi casini :d
<cecchini> la live la creo con creatore dischi d'avvio?
<enzotib> cecchini: sì, se sei su ubuntu
<enzotib> io in genere preferisco dd
<cecchini> il creatore dischi d'avvio l'ho trovato anche su lubuntu
<cecchini> non ho ubuntu
<enzotib> cecchini: sì, ubuntu, lubuntu, è uguale
<cecchini> ah ok
<cecchini> allora procedo
<cecchini> grazie enzotib risolto, a dopo
<Maria87987> ho questo problema:Per risolvere il problema basta rimuovere speech-dispatcher digitando:
<Maria87987> sudo apt-get remove speech-dispatcher
<Maria87987> dove devo digitare questa riga di codeice?
<ExPBoy> nel terminale
<Maria87987> ovvero?
<ExPBoy> !comandi | Maria87987
<ubot-it> Maria87987: trovi i comandi base su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase - Gestione di File e Directory: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase#gestionefiledirectory - Terminale e File Manager: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RigaDiComando
<Carlin0> Maria87987, tra i programmi cerca il terminale
<Maria87987> grazie
<Maria87987> ho rimosso quel file ma non si riavvia neanch'ora, cosa posso fare?
<Carlin0> Maria87987, ma chi ti ha detto di rimuoverlo ? e sopratutto : qual'era il problema ?
<Maria87987> non si spegneva ne riavviava
<Carlin0> e chi ti ha detto di rimuovere quel pacchetto ?
<Maria87987> l'ho trovato scritto in tutti i forum in cui avevano lo stesso problema
<Maria87987> e a loro pareva essersi risolto
<Carlin0> puoi postare un link ?
<ExPBoy> Maria87987, scusami ma ancora non ho capito il problema (colpa mia)
<Maria87987> http://www.lffl.org/2013/06/ubuntu-non-si-spegne-piu-ecco-come.html
<Maria87987> non si spegneva ne riavviava
<Carlin0> Maria87987, già dal link puoi notare che è stato scritto 2 anni fa oltre al fatto che non sono risorse ufficiali di ubuntu
<ExPBoy> Maria87987, che versione di ubuntu stai sando?
<ExPBoy> **usando
<Maria87987> 14.04 con durata 5 anni che ho trovato sul sito ufficiale
<Maria87987> come posso risolvere?
<Carlin0> Maria87987, scrivi nel terminale sudo apt install pastebinit
<Carlin0> Maria87987, ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ | pastebinit
<Carlin0> Maria87987, il 2° comando produce un link postalo qui
<Maria87987> devo scriverle entrambe?
<Carlin0> si nell'ordine , fai copia incolla per non sbagliare
<enzotib> Carlin0: per non sbagliare hai sbagliato: apt-get e non apt
<enzotib> uhm, o forse no
<Carlin0> enzotib, è lo stesso dalla 14.04 va bene anche solo apt
<enzotib> infatti, mai usato
<Maria87987> ora non mi fa inserire la password per procedere digito da tastiera ma nulla
<Carlin0> Maria87987, scrivila anche se non la vedi a dai invio
<Maria87987> ok
<Maria87987> si è concluso con: si sta tentando di inviare un documento vuoto,in chiusura.
<Carlin0> capito
<Maria87987> è finita così la procedura?
<Carlin0> Maria87987, cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit
<Carlin0> Maria87987, sto solo cercando di capire cosa potrebbe essere
<Maria87987> spento ma ancora uguale
<Carlin0> Maria87987, da un link il terminale ?
<Maria87987> ora lo provo a rifare perchè ho spento
<Carlin0> ma allora si spegna ...
<ExPBoy> uhm come?
<Maria87987> no solo col tasto manuale
<Carlin0> prima dici che non si spegne ne si riavvia , ora si spegne , deciditi
<ExPBoy> eh
<ExPBoy> può essere dannoso spegnere a quel modo
<Maria87987> arriva alla schermata con la scritta ubuntu e poi rimane li bloccato!
<Carlin0> Maria87987, hai installato su partizione o con wubi dentro a win ?
<Maria87987> mi pare la seconda
<ExPBoy> :(
<Carlin0> se hai usato wubi mi spiace ma non so aiutarti ... posso solo dirti che non è una installazione vera e che da parecchi problemi
<Sara89> ho avuto lo stesso problema nemmeno a me si spegne ne riavvia, ho un Lenovo b-50
<Sara89> qualcuno sa come aiutarmi?
<Carlin0> inutile fare cloni Maria87987 alias Sara89
<Sara89> ho cambiato terminale per fare prima ad incollare le righe di codice , e comunque non so se ho fatto la prtizione o altro
<Sara89> partizione
<Carlin0> come hai installato Saro89 , dracconta
<Sara89> potete ripostarmi le righe di codice da inserire?grazie
<Sara89> installato col cd e seguito i passaggi consigliati
<krabador> Sagitt, hai uefi?
<Carlin0> come hai fatto hai aperto il cd da win ?
<krabador> Sara89, ^
<Sara89> cosa è sto win?
<ExPBoy> se vabbhè
<Sara89> ho comprato un pc FREEDOS e ho installato Ubuntu scaricato dal sito ufficiale,
<krabador> sei qui da questo pc?
<Sara89> siete tutti così esperti ma nessuno sa darmi la soluzione però
<Sara89> ora si
<Sara89> krabador
<Carlin0> !paga | Sara89
<ubot-it> Sara89: se il supporto volontario non ti è stato di aiuto sappi che Canonical, casamadre ubuntu, offre un servizio h24 di assistenza a pagamento: http://www.ubuntu.com/management , siamo sicuri che potrai avere tutto l'aiuto tecnico necessario, offrendo inoltre sostentamento ad Ubuntu!
<krabador> Sara89, apri il terminale
<krabador> Sara89, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<ExPBoy> Sara89, non sempre esiste una soluzione ai pasticci
<krabador> salluc69, sudo lshw | pastebinit
<Carlin0> krabador,gli ho gia fatto installare io il paste
<krabador> salluc69, lsb_release -a | pastebinit
<krabador> ok
<krabador> allora Sara89 non reinstallare pastebinit
<krabador> e manda solo i 2 comandi successivi
<ExPBoy> e vediamo
<krabador> restituiranno un link, incollalo qui
<ExPBoy> già
<Sara89> fatto ora?
<ExPBoy> faccelo vedere
<krabador> Sara89, hai presente "restituiranno un link, incollalo qui" ?
<Sara89> espeak-data libdotconf0 libespeak1 libportaudio2 libsonic0 libspeechd2
<Sara89>   speech-dispatcher-audio-plugins
<Sara89> Usare "apt-get autoremove" per rimuoverli.
<Sara89> 0 aggiornati, 0 installati, 0 da rimuovere e 61 non aggiornati.
<Sara89> maria@maria-Lenovo-B50-30:~$ salluc69, sudo lshw | pastebinit
<Sara89> salluc69,: comando non trovato
<Sara89> Si sta tentando di inviare un documento vuoto, in chiusura.
<ExPBoy> naaa
<krabador> Sara89, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> salluc69, sudo lshw | pastebinit
<krabador> Sara89, lsb_release -a | pastebinit
<krabador> Sara89, manda anche il comando di salluc69
<krabador> senza i link di quei comandi, ci possiamo salutare qui
<Sara89> sto rifacendo i passaggi perchè era uscito dalla chat
<ExPBoy> si ma non incolalre qui metti solo i link
<f843d0> Sara89: il bot ha proceduto al kick perche` non si possono incollare molte righe in canale
<ExPBoy> altrimenti riesci
<Sara89> sono arrivato all'ultimo comando e mi dice:salluc69: comando non trovato
<Sara89> salluc69: comando non trovato
<ExPBoy> elamadonna
<krabador> Sara89, se hai tempo da perdere, è un discorso tuo
<Sara89> krabador
<Sara89> ma si può sapere che vui?!
<f843d0> Sara89: hai percepito che salluc_69 e` un utente del canale?
<f843d0> Sara89: e` semplicemente finito nella lista di comandi per errore, non e` un comando
<Sara89> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12336939/
<Sara89> questo è il link che mi è uscito
<krabador> l'altro comando.
<Sara89> puoi ripostare che continua ad uscirmi dalla chat?
<ExPBoy> lol
<Carlin0> Sara89, non esci per caso vieni cacciata
<Carlin0> grazie alle tue risposte 'simpatiche'
<krabador> salluc69, e quattro ...    sudo lshw | pastebinit
<krabador> Sara89, ^
<Sara89> non esce nessun link con il comando sopracitato
<f843d0> Sara89: speriamo tutti che tu abbia digitato -----> sudo lshw | pastebinit
<Sara89> copiato e incollato
<krabador> Sara89, se hai pastebinit correttamente installato, è assolutamente impossibile
<krabador> e ti ricandidi come prendingiro
<Sara89> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12337110/
<Sara89> ora è uscito ci voleva un pò di tempo,non prendo in giro nessuno io
<krabador> la calma è la virtu' dei forti
<Sara89> scusate ma non sono molto pratica
<krabador> Sara89, "<Sara89> sono arrivato all'ultimo comando e mi dice:salluc69: comando non trovato" delle 14:10
<krabador> sicuro di essere una donna?
<Sara89> si avevo sbagliato
<krabador> Sara89, descrivi di nuovo, dettagliatamente il problema.
<Sara89> quando do arresta o riavvia il sistema rimane blocatto sulla pagina nera con scritta UBUNTU e i pallini di caricamento
<Sara89> cosa potrebbe essere?
<krabador> Sara89, hai fatto operazioni di installazioni disinstallazioni , seguito guide varie, eccetera , dopo l'installazione del sistema ?
<Sara89> ho installato chrome e basta
<krabador> Sara89, che procedura hai seguito per installare chrome ?
<Carlin0> bhe prima hai linkato dei blog che hai seguito rimuovendo pacchetti
<krabador> Sara89, sudo apt-get update | pastebinit       ci metterà un po'
<Sara89> devo ripetere il comando?krabador
<Sara89> E: Impossibile aprire il file di blocco /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13: Permesso negato)
<Sara89> esce questo ripetendo il comando
<krabador> Sara89, hai software center aperto?
<krabador> Sara89, devo darti una brutta notizia, quel lenovo ha un problema noto, riguardante accensione spegnimento, con linux
<Sara89> quindi che si può fare?
<krabador> Sara89, sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<krabador> nella linea GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT
<krabador> cancella quiet splash
<krabador> e modificala in questo modo       GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="acpi=off"
<krabador> salvi
<krabador> chiudi
<krabador> sudo update-grub
<krabador> riavvii
<krabador> e vedi come va
<Sara89> provo grazie
<krabador> al riavvio, controlla in bios che wake on lan , sia disabilitato
<krabador> Wakeup On Lan
<sardsurfer> salve, su Xubuntu come posso verificare su un laptop sia dotato di bluetooth o meno?
<f843d0> sardsurfer: dovrebbe essere possibile con hcitool
<sardsurfer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12337571/
<f843d0> sardsurfer: hcitool dev
<sardsurfer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12337600/
<f843d0> sardsurfer: direi nessun device correttamente configurato, al momento. Te lo aspettavi
<f843d0> sardsurfer: s/$/?/
<sardsurfer> f843d0, quindi potrebbe essere presente l'hardware blueetooth ma non essere correttamente settato?
<Sara89> niente non si spegne neanche ora, invece della schermata di ubuntu ora allo spegnimento rimane bloccato su una schermata con righe di codice
<f843d0> sardsurfer: beh, possibile. Cerca con lspci / lshw se ci sono riferimenti a schede presenti sul laptop
<f843d0> sardsurfer: inoltre, ricercare se quel modello di laptop e` dotato di bluetooth ti puo` togliere ogni dubbio
<krabador> Sara89, ripeti la stessa operazione
<krabador> sostituendo acpi=off, con acpi=force
<krabador> Sara89, sudo update-grub
<krabador> riavvia
<krabador> la modifica avrà effetto dopo il riavvio, quindi devi provare dopo
<Sara89> il primo comando era scusa?
<krabador> Sara89, se apri il terminale, e premi la freccia in alto, ti ripropone i comandi, dall'ultimo via via indietro, che hai digitato
<Sara89> grazie
<sardsurfer> trattasi di un Dell Studio 1558, ma onestamente non riesco a capire se questo modello nello specifico abbia il bluetooth o meno
<krabador> sardsurfer, sudo lshw  l'hai mandato?
<f843d0> sardsurfer: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1653313
<f843d0> sardsurfer: e` vecchiotta comunque la discussione
<sardsurfer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12337805/
<Sara89> krabador niente ancora è  cambiata solo la pagina delle righe di codice dove rimane impallato
<krabador> come ti ho detto, è un problema noto di quel notebook , con linux, palesatosi con le ultime versioni del kernel
<sardsurfer> f843d0, mi attacco al tram in pratica
<f843d0> sardsurfer: poco piu`... Con 5 euri prendi un dongle bluetooth USB :)
<Sara89> quindi posso provare con una versione più vecchia?
<sardsurfer> f843d0, devo badare a qualche aspetto specifico in termini di compatibilità tra ubuntu/linux e questi dongle oppure uno vale l'altro?
<f843d0> sardsurfer: un'occhiata non fa mai male
<sardsurfer> f843d0, ok grazie
<Sara89> krabador  cosa mi consiglieresti di fare?
<f843d0> sardsurfer: yw, gl
<Sara89> krabador  cosa mi consiglieresti di fare?
<Sara89> posso installare una versione più vecchia cancellando quella attuale per vedere se risolvo il problema?
<f843d0> Sara89: e` lunga la cosa che proponi
<f843d0> Sara89: la cosa migliore, prova le live, senza installare
<enzotib> Sara89: se è un problema degli ultimi kernel, potresti provare a metterne uno più vecchio
<f843d0> Sara89: per prima cosa, controlla che la live della versione attuale tua presenti lo stesso problema sullo spegnimento
<Sara89> cosa sarebbe la live della mia versione attuale scusami?
<krabador> allora, prova 12.04.5
<krabador> vedi come va
<Sara89> stavo scaricando la 13.04 meglio la 12 dici?
<krabador> 13.04 non è supportata
<krabador> se ti ho segnalato una versione precisa, c'è un motivo
<Sara89> ok
<Sara89> é questa giusto:64-bit PC (AMD64) desktop CD?
<Sara89> http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/
<krabador> Sara89, http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-12.04.5-desktop-amd64.iso
<davide_> devo prendere una stampante lo psso configurare per il wifi con ubnutu per gli altri pc che ho a cas con win
<Sara89> se voglio installare una versione pìù vecchia di Ubuntu perchè ho problemi con lo spegnimento basta che installo la versione obselata e in automatico si cancela l'altra?
<krabador> Sara89, fa prima una prova in live
<krabador> "prova senza installare"
<Sara89> come faccio?
<krabador> http://i.stack.imgur.com/URzAF.png
<krabador> Sara89, fa partire il supporto di installazione
<krabador> dopo averlo fatto
<krabador> !usbwin | Sara89
<ubot-it> Sara89: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<krabador> !iso | Sara89
<ubot-it> Sara89: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<krabador> in ubuntu puoi usare usb-creator-gtk
<Sara89> faccio partire wubi.exe?
<krabador> non credo tu abbia capito
<krabador> Sara89, non hai installato tu ubuntu, in questo pc con freedos, vero?
<cecchini> buona sera
<krabador> salve cecchini
<Sara89> si certo ho installato freedos e ubuntu 14
<aristides> Ciao, ho una chiavetta USB di 8 Gb TDK che ha una partizione nascosta. vorrei vedere questa partizione nascosta da Lubuntu  ma, non riesco.Soltanto vedo  la partizione  chiamata Public, mi  potreste gentilmente dire cosa potrei        fare per vederla?
<krabador> Sara89, e come hai fatto ad installare ubuntu?
<cecchini> ciao krabador
<Sara89> con un cd scaricato da un altro pc
<Carlin0> aristides, di solito come la vedi la partizione nascosta
<krabador> aristides, sudo gparted, se non è installato sudo apt-get install gparted, al che sudo gparted e fai un'immagine
<krabador> !image | aristides
<ubot-it> aristides: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<krabador> Sara89, e allora che c'entra wubi?
<cecchini> a dopo sto un attimo formattando un hd
<krabador> cecchini, è di là la chat
<Sara89> nel link che lei mi ha girato,ho appena finito di scaricarlo
<cecchini> hops i wrong sorry a dopo
<Sara89> ubuntu-12.04.5-desktop-amd64
<krabador> Sara89, se hai installato ubuntu, sai come si fa un supporto di installazione, e sai come farlo partire
<krabador> Sara89, cose che ti servono adesso.
<Sara89> si ma lei mi dice di fare prima il live
<Sara89> come si fà?
<Carlin0> Sara89, come hai fatto l'altra volta
<Sara89> l'altra volta non avevo sul pc una versione di ubuntu ora si,e no so se basta che faccia partire l'installazione di una versione obsoleta per rimuovera l'altra
<krabador> Sara89, senti , ok l'inesperienza, ma, per favore, rileggi quello che ti è stato scritto a riguardo
<Acn0w> Rileggi finchè non scatta il click della comprensione mi dicevano quando ero giovane!
<krabador> Acn0w, te lo dicono ancora, allora
<Acn0w> si lo ammetto XD
<krabador> :D
<Acn0w> And then, she's gone
<Acn0w> j/ #seren-it
<aristides> scusate :)
<aristides> come faccio a vedere quello che mi avete scritto in precedenza?
<aristides> mi sono già registrato sul sito Imgur
<krabador> aristides, non serve registrarsi
<krabador> aristides, semplicemente scorri verso l'alto
<aristides> ho installato il gparted, come si fa a creare un'immagine?, la chiavetta la vedo da Windows
<aristides> ma, anche se ho inserito in teoria la pwd corretta, non la prende, per cui, non vorrei perdere i dati presenti nella directory nascosta
<aristides> da Windows si lancia un programma che sblocca la partizione nascosta e mi fa vedere i dati che sono dentro
<krabador> aristides, tasto stamp
<krabador> aristides, "da Windows si lancia un programma che sblocca la partizione nascosta"
<krabador> chi ha fatto questa partizione
<aristides> il programma della TDK FlashLockv2.35.exe
<krabador> aristides, allora tale partizione gestiscila da win
<aristides> cioè, lato lubuntu
<aristides> non posso fare niente per vederla?
<krabador> aristides, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> aristides, sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<krabador> e manda lo screen di gparted
<aristides> qui il risultato dal fdisk http://paste.ubuntu.com/12341060/
<aristides> qui il risultato dal fdisk http://paste.ubuntu.com/12341060/
<Phil998> salve
<Phil998> ho un problema
<Phil998> qualcuno on?
<utente_> ciao ma perché il sito del forum di ubuntu.it non è raggiungibile tramite Tor mentre quello inglese si ?
<hrd> ciao ma perché il sito del forum di ubuntu.it non è raggiungibile tramite Tor mentre quello inglese si ?
<Innerina> Qual'é il comando per vedere l'elenco del grub da terminale?
<Carlin0> Innerina, cosa intendi ?
<Innerina> Devo vedere cosa contiene il grub, c'era un comando apposito da terminale per visualizzarlo senza fare particolari operazioni
<Innerina> insomma elencazione
<Innerina> qual'é?
<Carlin0> eh devi leggere il grub.cfg ...
<Innerina> Ok... però ricordo che c'era un comando...
<mircopinton> Buonasera
<fabio_cc> !ciao | mircopinton
<ubot-it> mircopinton: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<mircopinton> Avrei bisogno di un aiuto, posso chiedere qui?
<fabio_cc> !chiedi | mircopinton
<ubot-it> mircopinton: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<mircopinton> Ho creato un server con ubuntu oggi su un computer, solo che da un altro pc o dispositivo non riesco ad accedervi. Mi viene rifiutata la risposta
<caveat-> mircopinton: come te ne accorgi?
<mircopinton> Inserisco l'ip del server nel Browser e mi dice: impossibile caricare la pagina, refused e l'altro pezzo non ricordo. Se provo a fare un ping al server risponde
<caveat-> mircopinton: ah, quindi intendi che hai gia' un web server attivo sul server
<mircopinton> Errore 102: (connection_refused)
<caveat-> pensavo che prima di tutto avessi problemi ad accedervi via ssh
<mircopinton> Mi sono informato su ssh e ho seguito alcune guide su internet ho provato anche : ssh USERNAME@SERVER, ma nulla.
<mircopinton> Premetto che sono nuovo di questo ambiente
<Carlin0> mircopinton, ma il server è dietro a un router ?
<caveat-> mircopinton: devi avere il demone openssh che gira sul server
<mircopinton> Il server è collegato via enthernet al router
<mircopinton> Quindi devo installare openssh-server e openshh-client?
<caveat-> mircopinton: si'
<underwood__> salve, scusate la domanda ignorante, uso la 14.10 lts, vorrei passare alla versione 15.01, qualcuno sa dirmi come si trova?
<Carlin0> mircopinton, hai aperto le porte sul router ?
<fabio_cc> !download | underwood__
<ubot-it> underwood__: download is http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ o http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ o http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download
<mircopinton> Caveat: ho provato anche quello ma nulla
<Carlin0> underwood__, la 15.01 però non esiste
<mircopinton> Le porte non ho provato
<underwood__> scusa la 15.04
<caveat-> mircopinton: sei sicuro che sia in ascolto? Dai sul server ps aux | grep -i sshd
<Carlin0> mircopinton, se non apri le porte sul router il firewall de router blocca
<underwood__> vorrei sapere se era meglio la 14.10 lts o la 15.04 dal vostro punto di vista
<caveat-> mircopinton: se devi accederci da dispositivi che si trovano sulla stessa LAN del server, allora non dovresti necessitare di forwardare le porte nel router
<mircopinton> Quindi le porte le dovrei aprire solo in caso mi collegassi da un Lan diversa?
<caveat-> si', dall'esterno
<Carlin0> io non ne sono convinto , sopratutto senza manco sapere che router è
<Carlin0> cmq fate vobis
<mircopinton> Router è della tp-link
<Carlin0> mircopinton, ma tu quando cerchi di connetterlo dai ip di lan ?
<mircopinton> Avevo provato a portare l'ip del server a statico e mi cambiava errore nel Browser e in WINscp: tempo di connessione scaduto
<mircopinton> Do l'ip del server
<Carlin0> ma ip di lan o ip esterno ?
<mircopinton> Lan
<caveat-> mircopinton: devi usare l'IP della scheda ethernet del server, non l'IP pubblico
<Carlin0> hai provato a pingare quel ip ?
<mircopinton> Si ho provato, prima volta tutto ok, rispondevano seconda volta: impossibile raggiungere l'host una cosa simile
<mircopinton> Io mi collego con l'ip che trovo con ifconfig in eth0
<caveat-> mircopinton: si'
<caveat-> allora accertati dando ps aux | grep -i sshd sul server che openssh sia in ascolto
<Carlin0> mircopinton, se non pinghi manco connetti in ssh fidati
<Carlin0> impossibile raggiungere l'host la dice lunga
<mircopinton> Ok domani provo, se openssh dovesse essere in ascolto? Io adesso ho formattato l'HDD e ho reinstallato tutto perche avevo fatto varie prove (quelle che vi sto spiegando) e domani volevo ripovare seguendo cio cje trovavo qui e internet. Comunque adesso il ping risponde
<Carlin0> mircopinton, devi anche controlllare il firewall sul server che determinate              porte siano aperte
<mircopinton> Quindi domani provo a vedere openssh. Per le porte non so se sia importante con WINScp riesco ad accedervi dalla 21
<caveat-> 21 e' ftp
<Carlin0> ssh è sulla 22
<Carlin0> e pure sftp
<mircopinton> Ok, ma una volta fatto sudo apt-get install
<mircopinton> I due pacchetti ce altro?
<Carlin0> install cosa ?
<mircopinton> Openssh-client e openssh-server
<Carlin0> mircopinton, se pensi che gestire un server sia facile ti sbagli , ce da sapere un sacco di cose
<Carlin0> !server
<ubot-it> server is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server
<mircopinton> Sisi so che non è facile, ho detto che è la prims volta, sto solo chiedendo per ambientarmi un attimo
<caveat-> mircopinton: in partica /etc/ssh/sshd_config e' quello che ti interessa editare per configurazioni se non ti va bene il default
<mircopinton> Ok va bene, grazie mille a tutti
#ubuntu-it 2015-09-12
<Pingui> Buongiorno ho un dubbio su Ubuntu
<Carlin0> !chiedi | Pingui
<ubot-it> Pingui: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Pingui> Ho due monitor, usando Compizconfig sono riuscito pigiando un tasto a fare in modo che la finestra attiva si sposti fra i miei due monitor. Esiste una scorciatoia che permetta di ridimensionare automaticamente la finestra a metà schermo come se la trascinassi con il mouse al "bordo" dello schermo?
<mp7> ragazzi, server ubuntu rifiuta la connessione, come mai?
 * ExPBoy prende la sfera di cristallo
<ExPBoy> !veggenti | mp7
<ubot-it> mp7: Gli utenti di questo canale non sono in possesso di poteri magici, non possiedono sfere di cristallo e non sono nemmeno veggenti. Canonical non può permettersi un corso di stregoneria per i suoi collaboratori. Si chiede quindi, gentilmente, di esprimersi in maniera chiara e molto dettagliata.
<mp7> quando sulla barra degli indirizzi di chrome digito l'ip per connettermi al mio server mi viene fuori: ERR_CONNECTION_REFUSED e non capisco perchè, il server al ping risponde
<drox> Ragazzi buon giorno, ho un grosso problema il mio sistema si freezza senza un particoalre motivo dopo che ho installato gli ultimi aggiornamenti ieri io uso Ubuntu 14.04 lts
<drox> ho attivo il kernel RT mi serve per "lavoro"
<drox> vorrei riattivare il Grub all'avvio ma non mi ricordo dove si trova il file di configuarzione
<akis24> !grub | drox
<ubot-it> drox: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<drox> trovato scusate akis24 grazie
<akis24> di nulla
<drox> a voi risultano problemi con gli ultimi aggiornamenti nelle versioni LTS?
<akis24> drox: non mi sembra
<drox> boh cosa potrebbe essere che va in conflitto che mi freezza tutto il pc
<drox> la grafica si blocca ma non riesco a far niente neanche con la seguenza tasti a tastiera
<drox> devo per forza riavviare
<drox> brutalmente aggiungo
<drox> boh vedremo grazie ancora e buona giornata
<Disorderjoy> Ciao, ho un netbook 1015pn, sopra ho windows 7 home premium che vorrei dividere con ubuntu. A un certo punto dell'installazione però si blocca tutto. Ho provato ad installare sia ubuntu che lubuntu, da chiavetta, montando le iso con due software diversi, ma mi si blocca tutto sempre allo stesso punto.
<Guest9226> a che punto dell'installazione si blocca ?
<Guest9226> e in che modo ?
<Disorderjoy> Si blocca quando dopo aver scelto lingua, nome ecc procede con copia dei file
<Disorderjoy> Sto provando ad inviare screenshot ma da smartphone non riesco
<Carlin0> Disorderjoy, usi un dvd ?
<Carlin0> disorderjoy, quando poi ti fermi faccelo sapere
<disorderjoy> scusate, sono uscito perché da smartphone non riuscivo. Dicevo: ho un netbook asus 1015pn, su ho installato windows 7 home premium che vorrei dividere con ubuntu. Ho provato ad installare ubuntu e lubuntu, montando la chiavetta con due programmi diversi. Niente da fare, l'installazione si blocca sempre allo stesso punto, quando, dopo aver scelto lo
<disorderjoy> calità, nazionalità tastiera, nome e password del computer, comincia la copia dei file. durante questa operazione a un certo punto mi esce un avviso: é stato riscontrato un errore nel copiare i file sul disco fisso [errno 5] Input/output error questo può essere causato da un lettore cd/dvd o da un disco fisso difettoso. potrebbe essere utile ecc. s
<disorderjoy> e necessario ricopio tutto o allego screenshot
<Carlin0> disorderjoy, cosa usi per creare la pennetta ?
<disorderjoy> ho usato sia unetbootin che un altro programmino
<Carlin0> quale ?
<disorderjoy> ma entrambi mi danno lo stesso risultato
<Carlin0> !usbwin | disorderjoy
<ubot-it> disorderjoy: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<Carlin0> prova questo
<disorderjoy> universal usb installer
<Carlin0> inoltre disorderjoy ...
<disorderjoy> quello avevo usato :(
<Carlin0> quando sei al punto dove scegli lingua usa le opzioni che propone f6
<disorderjoy> cioè al momento in cui mi fa scegliere la lingua premo f6?
<Carlin0> quando sei in quella schermata se guardi in basso ci sono parecchie cosette
<Carlin0> tra cui le opzioni f6
<disorderjoy> ok tra un po' ci riarrivo
<Carlin0> poi scegli e le provi un po tutte ma comincia con acpi off
<disorderjoy> quando si blocca dicendomi che il disco è difettoso non capisco se si riferisce all hd interno o alla chiavetta. L'hd è astato appena formattato e con windows va bene. forse la chiavetta è difettosa.
<Carlin0> può essere sia il disco che la chiavetta
<Carlin0> magari il disco è integro nella parte occupata da win ma non lo è in altre parti
<disorderjoy> al momento della scelta lingua non mi da nessuna opzione. al momento sulla chiavetta ho la iso di lubuntu.
<Carlin0> in basso non hai f2 f3 f4 etc  ?
<disorderjoy> n
<disorderjoy> no
<Carlin0> hai fatto la chiavetta col programmino consigliato ?
<disorderjoy> si certo è quello che avevo già usato
<ExPBoy> si ma hai provato da live prima di installare?
<disorderjoy> da live funziona
<Carlin0> disorderjoy, controlla il md5sum della iso
<Carlin0> !md5 | disorderjoy
<ubot-it> disorderjoy: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum | md5: http://releases.ubuntu.com/15.04/MD5SUMS
<disorderjoy> ho scaricato 3 iso, possibile tutte difettose?
<Carlin0> allora sarà il disco come dice l'installer
<disorderjoy> provo a cambiare chiavetta?
<serverino> disorderjoy, prima guarda se l'md5 è corretto
<disorderjoy> ok
<root____9> molto strano...
<root____9> sei sicuro di avere abbastanza spazio sul disco ?
<root____9> potrebbe esserci qualche errore in come hai suddiviso le partizioni...
<root____9> quit
<disorderjoy> sto scaricando cygwin ma è lunghissimo il download! più di un sistema operativo
<disorderjoy> che strano
<disorderjoy> si root____9 il disco è praticamente vuoto
<Salvo76> salve a tutti
<Salvo76> ho bisogno di una mano..
<Mr_Pan> !chiedi | Salvo76
<ubot-it> Salvo76: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Salvo76> Ok, come scarico ed installo xubuntu su pc con w7,
<d4v30> hey
<mac74> salve, c'è qualcuno che può aiutarmi con ubuntu 14.04???
<mac74> lo installato nel notebbok acer extensa 5620z ma non funziona il wifi
<Mr_Pan> mac74, il tasto che accende/spegne la wifi è su acceso ?    spostalo verso destra ...
<mac74> si lo fatto...
<mac74> non si accende il led
<mac74> come posso fare?
<Maverik> Ciao a tutti, volevo creare un raid 0 tra due hd da 2tb, come si fa'?
<mac74> nessuno mi aiuta?
<Carlin0> mac74, sei da ubuntu ora
<Carlin0> ??
<mac74> si
<Carlin0> mac74, apri un terminale e scrivi sudo apt install pastebinit
<Carlin0> mac74, lshw -C network | pastebinit
<mac74> scusami ma sono nuovo con linux dove trovo il terminale?
<Carlin0> mac74, il 2° comando produce un link , incollalo qui
<Carlin0> cercalo tra i vari programmi mac74
<mac74> un attimo mi ricollego sul pc con ubuntu
<mac74> con questo nik
<Carlin0> mac74, apri un terminale e scrivi sudo apt install pastebinit
<Carlin0> mac74, lshw -C network | pastebinit
<Carlin0> mac74, il 2° comando produce un link , incollalo qui
<mac74> ok
<mac74> provo
<mac74> livio@Acer-Extensa-5620:~$  lshw -C network | pastebinit
<mac74> WARNING: you should run this program as super-user.
<mac74> PCI (sysfs)
<mac74> WARNING: output may be incomplete or inaccurate, you should run this program as super-user.
<mac74> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12366876/
<lasa81> ciao a tutti... ho provato a installare pipelight per poter vedere i film in streaming da timvision da questa guida http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Pipelight con ubuntu 14.04 ma nel momento in cui vado nella pagina di test mi compare il banner di INSTALLA SILVERLIGHT...come se non lo rilevasse
<MAC74> carlin0 c6?
<lasa81> avete avuto un problema simile per caso?
<Carlin0> MAC74, hai fatto arrabbiare il bot LOL dovevi postare solo il link cmq ho capito il problema
<MAC74> heiii scusatemi non lo sapevo sono nuovo
<MAC74> qual'è il problema??
<Carlin0> allora MAC74 la tua scheda wifi è BCM4311 segui questa guida per installare i relativi driver → http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom
<Carlin0> mi raccomando installa quelli per la 4311
<MAC74> ok provo grazie gentilissimo
<MAC74> scusatemi sono nuovo volevo abbandonare win per sempre
<Carlin0> no MAC74 tienilo non si sa mai
<MAC74> :-)
<MAC74> su identificazione driver c'è xkè nn funziona???
<Carlin0> MAC74, eh ?
<MAC74> su driver aggiuntivi c'è
<MAC74> dopo che fa la ricerca dei driver disponibili
<Carlin0> MAC74, se ce li installa da li
<stefano> buongiorno a tutti
<MAC74> ho fatto applica modifiche ma non funziona
<stefano> chi e' cosi' gentile ad aiutarmi ad installare ubuntu al posto di windows 7?
<Carlin0> MAC74, riavvia
<Carlin0> stefano, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione
<stefano> devo per forza masterizzarlo su cd oppure e' sufficiente scaricarla sull'hd?
<Carlin0> stefano o su dvd o su chiavetta usb
<stefano> su hd no?
<Carlin0> sempre che il tuo pc supporti il boot da usb ovviamente
<stefano> direttamente dall'hard disk non si puo quindi?
<Carlin0> stefano, no leggi la guida che ti ho postato
<stefano> meglio la versione 32 o 64 bit?
<Carlin0> stefano, che pc hai ? cpu e ram ...
<stefano> amd sempron 3100+ 1,80 ghz
<stefano> 2 giga di ram hd da 40 gb
<stefano> no scusa 1,5 di ram
<Carlin0> stefano, se vuoi un sistema un po veloce io ti consiglierei xubuntu o lubuntu a 32 bit
<Carlin0> ubuntu ho paura che ti troveresti un po inchiodate , gli altri sono + leggerini
<Carlin0> inoltre stefano la tua cpu non supporta il 64 bit
<stefano> cavolo,ho quasi completato il download a 64 bit
<Carlin0> e ma quella non girerà mai
<stefano> provvisoriamente,posso tenere entrambi i sistemi operativi attivi?
<Carlin0> certo... in fase di installazione scegli l'opzione installa al fianco di ...  http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate ← prendi xubuntu o lubuntu ma a 32 bit
<Carlin0> xubuntu dovrebbe andare benone lì
<stefano> se avessi una copia di ubuntu vecchia di 4 o 5 anni fa,posso instalalrla e poi aggiornarlo alla nuova versione?
<stefano> che differenza c'e' fra ubunto e lubuntu
<Carlin0> stefano, roba di 4/5 anni fa non è + supportata
<Carlin0> lubuntu e xubuntu sono + leggeri
<Carlin0> hai un processore un po scarsino ... poi fai tu
<stefano> qual'e' il migliore dei 2
<stefano> ma rispetto a win 7 sono meglio?
<Carlin0> eh non chiedermi di win 7 , non l'ho mai visto , io ti consiglio xubuntu 32 bit
<stefano> possono lavorare entrambi?
<stefano> inoltre,da windows posso installare xubuntu?
<Carlin0> stefano, non lo installi "da win" devi leggere la guida che ti ho postato prima
<stefano> se ho capito bene devo prima impostare il bios,giusto?
<disorderjoy> ciao. riguardo al problema segnalato un paio d'ore fa ho cambiato la pendrive e l'installazione sta riuscendo perfettamente. grazie mille per il supporto.
<Carlin0> disorderjoy, mi fa piacere
<disorderjoy> fortunatamente il problema non era relativo all'hd interno del netbook. Buon lavoro e grazie ancora.
<stefano> se lo faccio partire da usb,deve essere vuota ?
<Carlin0> la penna si , quindi salva i dati altrove
<stefano> dopodiche' devo impostare il bios e mettere come primario avvio usb,ho capito bene?
<Carlin0> si
<stefano> grazie
<stefano> provo questa esperinza
<_Edward90_98> ciao
<Accoppiato> Ho un problema con ila stampante photosmart b110 in un ubuntu 14.04 la stampante funziona ma lo scanner non viene visto da  programmi il multifunzione è collegato in Wi-Fi qualcuno cortesemente mi può dare qualche  dritta? Grazie
<Mr_Pan> Accoppiato, come scritto sul sito HP lo scanner è supportato in Ubuntu solo se collegata tramite USB
<Mr_Pan> ciao..
<Mr_Pan> caduto  ?
<Accoppiato> Proverò via usb grazie
<Mr_Pan> prego
<Mr_Pan> mettila in USB e provala con Xsane
<Accoppiato> cmq con la versione 11.10 funzionava in wireless
<drox> salve ragazzi
<drox> io ho il seguente problema, sul mio pc ho solo ubuntu 14.04 lts e quindi il menu du grub non lo vedo all'avvio mi serve abilitarlo o cmq vederlo in modo di entrare in recovery mode
<Carlin0> premi shift all'avvio drox
<drox> basta cosi? Carlin0
<Carlin0> si premilo ripetutamente e ti appariirà il menù di grub
<drox> vi faccio sapere spero che facendolo partire in recovery mode si risolvi il problema o domani si formatta!!!
<drox> :D
<angel> salve qualcuno mi puo aiutare con un problema di mount di una unità?
<angel> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12384140/
<angel> cosa posso fare, Windows 10 non è in ibernazione
<moro770> Ciao a tutti. Ho un problemone con 14.04.3 Lts. Sto provando una live usb ma una volta arrivato alla pagina di login digito come username ubuntu e come pword lascio in bianco. Sembra che si carichi qualcosa ma poi schermo nero e torna la pagina di login. Così all'infinito.  Che posso fare? Grazie.
<moro770> Dimenticavo... ho masterizzato un dvd dalla stessa iso e stessa storia, login in loop senza entrare.
<Carlin0> moro770, dove hai preso la iso ?
<Carlin0> moro770, dove hai preso la iso ?
#ubuntu-it 2015-09-13
<oneplustwo22> che password metto per avere i privilegi di root su kubuntu?
<oneplustwo22> help me@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
<JACK3viso> Ciao
<JACK3viso> salve a tutti posso una domanda
<JACK3viso> esiste un elenco da qualche parte di stampanti laser a colori compatibili con Ubuntu
<enzotib> JACK3viso: puoi fare una ricerca qui: http://www.openprinting.org/printers
<ExPBoy> JACK3viso, e comunque credo che la migliore si hp
<ExPBoy> sia
<ExPBoy> JACK3viso, siamo in un canale di supporto quindi il privato non è gradito
<ExPBoy> quello che hai da dire potrebbe essere utile anche ad altri
<JACK3viso> ok
<JACK3viso> ed eventuale marchio tipo samsung
<JACK3viso> ho letto pure io che HP viene supportata al 100%
<ExPBoy> JACK3viso, non è questione di marchio ma di driver vedi sul sito del produttore se hanno sviluppato driver per linux/ubuntu
<JACK3viso> si fermano al 12
<JACK3viso> su alcuni modelli e su altri non c'e' scritto nulla
<JACK3viso> grazie comunque per le informazioni
<JACK3viso> ho scelto ubuntu anche per questo canale di supporto
<JACK3viso> per me molto importante
<JACK3viso> altra domanda
<JACK3viso> se eventuale driver si ferma ad una versione di Ubuntu esempio la 10
<JACK3viso> può considerarsi compatibile con Ubuntu attuale
<JACK3viso> oppure possono presentarsi delle problematiche
<ExPBoy> JACK3viso, meglio se il driver è specifico per la versione che usi
<ExPBoy> magari puoi fare delle prove se hai modo di farle
<JACK3viso> più che altro mi conviene portare il pc dal negoziante :P
<ExPBoy> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<akis24> moro770: basta ..
<ran> ciao Raga!! avevo già scritto riguardo problema dela mia scheda wifi nel mo portatile lenovo G50-30 ke ho comprato a gennaio con win 8.1 preinstallato, e ke  mettendo su xubuntu nn riconosce la scheda wifi e x questo
<ran> devo collegarmi col cavo
<ran> gg fa avevo risolto grazie a voi
<ran> ma oramalgrado forse x 1 Crash nn mi rileva + i wifi
<ran> ringrazio in anticipo x l'aiutoo
<ran> avevo dato da term i comandi ke mi avevan sugerito Carlin0 e 1 altro utente : sudo modprobe -r ideapad-laptop
<ran> sudo rfkill unblock all
<ran> rfkill list all.   solo k ora nel menu network nn mi compare + abilita wifi in grigio, coa ke prima   compariva e sn riuscito a risolvere cm detto pocanzi
<deli> salve, ho fatto un casino... ho provato ad installare KDE su ubuntu e ora quando avvio ho solo il desktop pulito pulito senza niente.... riesco ad aprire il terminale da tastiera. come posso ripristinare lo status quo senza reinstallare ubuntu?
<deli> insomma devo reinstallare... peccato :|
<barbavagante> Cia, sono alle prese con un vecchio portatile hp in cui avevo installato lubuntu assieme a xp. Essendosi bloccato, ho pensato bene di formattare la partizione  con lubuntu e reinstallarlo, solo che le versioni sia lubuntu che xubuntu 14.04.03 mi dicono che non esiste altro sistema operativo e mi propongono la formattazione di tutto il disco. Ho rec
<barbavagante> uperato una versione 13.04 e sono riuscito a installarla senza problemi, ma non è più aggiornabile e non mi consente di scaricare altri programmi. Mi viene proposto anche un avanzamento alla 13.10, ma non funziona. Premetto che pur utilizzando ubuntu dal 2006 sono sostanzialmente imbranato (e se ho resistito fino ad ora vuol dire che il sisteme è v
<barbavagante> eramente semplice)o
<Carlin0> ma la domanda qual'è?
<barbavagante> Cosa posso fare per installare la 14.04 o comunque una versione aggiornabile di Lubuntu?
<Carlin0> che altro OS hai li sopra ?
<barbavagante> Da buon imbranato già OS non mi dice nulla
<Carlin0> ah xp..
<Carlin0> cosa hai fatto quando hai provato a installare lubuntu 14.04 , racconta la procedura
<barbavagante> Aggiungo che non sono in possesso del disco di ripristino, quindi vorrei salvare Xp com'è
<Carlin0> vabbè barbavagante  ciao torna quando hai voglia di collaborare ...
<barbavagante> Ho fatto partire il programma da disco, tutto ok, ma quando sono arrivato alla pagina in cui normalmente chiede se vuoi installarlo su tutto il disco a a fianco di xp  ho trovato la scritta "questo  compute non contiene altri siatemi operativi ....ecc..". Ho riprovato con la procedura di installazione diretta e faceva uguale. Ho provato con un vecc
<barbavagante> hio ubuntu 10.04 e tutto è andato ok, poi con una versione recuperata di lubuntu 13.04 e mi ha chiesto se cancellare ubuntu ed affiancarsi a xp e l'ho fatto senza problemii
<barbavagante> Scusa, non è che non voglio collaborare, è che sono lentino a scrivere
<utente_> qualcuno conosce hexchat ?
<akis24> !chat | utente_
<ubot-it> utente_: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Squall> wewe
<Squall> ciao a tutti
<Squall> sono tornato ad ubuntu e gnome dopo una vita...posso avere qlc info_
<Squall> non trovo più il modo di vedere l'icona di connessione sul pannello sup
<Squall> un'aiutino?
<Squall> mi guardo in giro e se risolvo tanto meglio...
<Squall> bye
<Clash> Buonasera a tutti
<Clash> Ho da poco installato per la prima volta ubuntu sul mio pc e avevo bisogno di un aiuto nell'installazione del driver di una periferica, posso chiedere qui?
<krabador> Clash, chiedi
<Clash> ho un tuner tv usb con il quale da win guardavo la tv collegando il normale cavo dell'antenna, ora l'ho collegato ad ubuntu ma non è stato riconosciuto e non so in che modo posso  installare i driver
<Clash> driver che ho scaricato direttamente dal sito del produttore a questa pagina http://avertv.avermedia.com/product/ProductDetail.aspx?Id=503&tab=APDriver
<krabador> Clash, inseriscilo nel pc, apri il terminale , digita sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> Clash, lsusb | pastebint
<krabador> Clash, lsusb | pastebinit
<krabador> quest'ultimo, l'altro ha una i in meno
<Clash> fatto
<krabador> l'ultimo comando restituisce un link
<krabador> incollalo qui
<Clash> krabador: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12399561/
<krabador> Clash, che versione di ubuntu hai scaricato?
<krabador> scaricato/installato
<Clash> l'ultima a 64 bit
<krabador> Clash, ti pesa digitare il nome corretto della versione?
<Clash> krabador: no è che non mi ricordavo il numero, comunque è la 15.04
<krabador> ok
<krabador> Clash, hai scaricato questo  H837_LinuxDrv_x64_V1.0.5100  ?
<krabador> x64 ?
<Clash> krabador: no, ho scaricato h830_1.0.5100_i64_20140409.tar.gz
<krabador> ok, dentro troverai la cartella con il nome che ti ho digitato
<Clash> krabador: si esatto hai ragione! :)
<krabador> Clash, scompattalo in una cartella, vacci con  il gestore dei files, digita ctrl + l
<krabador> copi il percorso completo della cartella
<krabador> vai nel terminale, digita cd ed incolli il percorso completo , premi invio
<krabador> una volta dentro , sudo ./H837_LinuxDrv_x64_V1.0.5100-beta_Install_OEM.sh
<Clash> ok ha finito
<Clash> krabador: devo fare altro?
<krabador> se non ha dato errori , riavvia
<krabador> Clash, leggi il readme all'interno della cartella, per informazioni
<krabador> esattamente all'inizio , il readme dice che il driver è stato testato con vlc e ubuntu 13.04
<krabador> non ti resta che provare
<luxf> salve a tutti. Ho provato a scaricare più volte ubuntu 14.04.3 TLS a 32 bit desktop tanto dal sito ufficiale quanto da .torrent e  verificando l'impronta dell'immagine  con "winMD5Sum" questa non corrisponde mai a quella fornita nella pagina ufficiale. Come posso fare?
<underwood> salve a tutti..... ho installato sil mio pc ubuntu 14.04 lts e windows 7 in dual bot, ora vorrei tenere solo ubuntu ed eliminare windows definitiva,ente....come devo fare?
<Carlin0> underwood, tienilo win non si sa mai
<underwood> allora posso espandere lo spazio libero su disco? ho guardato e ho 11gb di spazio libero ubuntu, il mio hdd ne contiene 320
<Carlin0> underwood, sei su ubuntu ora ?
<underwood> no.....tablet
<ubunuovo> salve
<ubunuovo> c'è qualcuno che potrebbe aiutarmi con il boot di ubuntu?
#ubuntu-it 2016-09-12
<cecchini> lmpllnkailgm
<chalit> buon giorno,questo canale offre supporto anche a lubuntu ?
<akis24> si chalit
<chalit> akis24, grazie ,è perche sto meditando di installarlo al posto di ubuntu,che sembra ormai troppo pesante per il mio pc
<akis24> chalit: è la piu' leggera delle derivate ufficiali da ubuntu
<chalit> akis24, volevo essere sicuro di avere suppoprto, grazie, questo canale è veramente di grande aiuto a chi vuole continuare con il software libero.
<akis24> chalit: bene nel caso puoi chiedere qui ovviamente
<chalit> akis24, rigrazie
<Genbu_> salve. è da qualche giorno che ubuntu si blocca, soprattutto mentre uso firefox. Riesco solo a muovere il cursore. C'è modo di sapere il motivo?
<Genbu_> La combinazione di tasti crtl alt backspace quando freeza non va
<SabrinaVandelli> salve , sul pc fisso chenon è questo ho fatto ieri l'aggiornamento del sistema operativo come mi era stato offerto, ho seguito tutti i passaggi e ora non mi legge più il mouse ed è tutto bloccato cosa devo fare?
<SabrinaVandelli2> salve, ho aggiornato il sistema operativo  ieri e ho seguito  tutti i passaggi , ora il pc è bloccato , non legge il mouse che devo fare? grazie attendo
<SabrinaVandelli2> il pc non è questo ovviamente
<umbyge91> ciao io ho appena scaricato ubuntu on line
<umbyge91> vorrei capire come istallarlo sul mio mec
<akis24> !mac | umbyge91
<ubot-it> umbyge91: Ubuntu su MacBook Pro: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro | Installare Ubuntu sui sistemi Mac Intel: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UbuntuMacIntel | Download di Ubuntu per PowerPc: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/ImmaginiPowerPc
<umbyge91> devo metterlo su un cd o posso lanciare l'istallazione direttamente non ho proprio idea di cosa fare
<akis24> umbyge91: prova leggere al link postato su come installare
<umbyge91> grazie
<umbyge91> ragazzi non ce la faro mai e troppo complicato ahahahahah
<akis24> umbyge91: su su leggi prima
<umbyge91> guarda ho gia dato mezza occhiata e ti dico che non saprei proprio come fare
<umbyge91> quindi credo mi toccherà rivolgermi a qualcuno
<umbyge91> che ne capisce
<krabador> umbyge91: con calma ce la farai
<akis24> umbyge91: sarebbe meglio leggere con calma .. poi vedi tu quella è la guida
<umbyge91> ci sono dei passaggi che io veramente non saprei cosa fare
<krabador> ed imparerai qualcosa di nuovo
<umbyge91> si ora me lo leggo bene
<drox> buongiorno ragazzi una domanda che puo sembrare stupida, ho installato ubuntu 16.04 e non c'è più il pacchetto di xchat chi mi da il nome di un'altra chat irc da installare in modo da on dover tutto le volte passare dalla pagine di ubuntu per attivare la chat di supporto.
<drox> Carlin0: alla fine ho reinstallato ubuntu 16.04 da zero con cd.. grazie cmq per l'aiuto dell'altra volta!
<akis24> drox: installa hexchat che è presente sulla 16.04
<drox> grazie
<Admoon_X> Salve ragazzi,ho da poco installato Ubuntu 16.04 ma non trovo i driver AMD per una HD7790,al riavvio schermata nera,devo disinstallare i diver AMD per tornare al normale.
<Admoon_X> In modo automatico come si fa ad installare i driver AMD?
<drox> per tornare indietro si ti conviene disinstallare quello che hai installato e rimettere i Vesa, poi da Driver Aggiuntivi dovrebbe proporti quelli compatibili alla tua scheda video
<Admoon_X> Ho fatto cosi ma al riavvio ho una schermata nera,e devo disinstallare
<drox> mmm tty2 funziona?
<drox> ctrl+alt+f2
<Admoon_X> si dopo schermata nera nel terminale entro con ctrl+alt+F2
<Admoon_X> e rimuovo manualmente i driver AMD e torna tutto al normale
<Admoon_X> ho letto su Internet che Ubuntu 16.04 non sopporta piu schede AMD o schede un po piu vecchie
<Admoon_X> sara' qualche bug
<SSabi> Buongiorno.. ho un problema nel far partire l'installazione da usb di xubuntu
<krabador> del tipo?
<krabador> che versione di xubuntu?
<krabador> e dove?
<SSabi> Sia versione 14.04 sia 16.04... Appena si avvia al boot (portatile hp) lo schermo diventa completamente nero salvo una barrettina bianca
<SSabi> L'ho provata anche su altri pc e ho provato a rifare la chiavetta più volte ma il problema persiste
<krabador> SSabi, come hai fatto la chiavetta?
<SSabi> Con Unet bootin come sempre
<krabador> molto male
<krabador> !usbwin | salluc69
<ubot-it> salluc69: Scarica Rufus: https://rufus.akeo.ie/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<krabador> !usbwin | SSabi
<ubot-it> SSabi: Scarica Rufus: https://rufus.akeo.ie/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<SSabi> ok grazie
<krabador> formatta prima, e prova questo
<SSabi> Sì certo
<krabador> se hai problemi , fallo presente
<SSabi> provo e ti faccio sapere
<SSabi> ok
<SSabi> Grazie mille
<SSabi> :)
<krabador> perchè possono essere necessari parametri
<salluc69> krabador, prima di installare Rufus su Windows dovrei installare Windows. E non penso di farlo.
<Carlin0> salluc69, hai ubuntu ?
<Admoon> Ragazzi,Ubuntu 16.04 non installa piu' la mia scheda video AMD HD7790 xk il supporto x AMD e' finito,se torno alla 14.04 posso installare i driver AMD?
<salluc69> Io uso Fedora Mate ma agli altri installo abitualmente Ubuntu Mate (che comunque ho nella macchina virtuale)
<Carlin0> Admoon, i driver open che problemi ti danno ?
<Admoon> voglio usare programmi che sfruttano la GPU con Open CL
<Carlin0> salluc69, benissimo dd funziona anche su fedora
<Carlin0> man dd
<Admoon> Io pure pensavo di passare a una versione piu' vecchia di Ubuntu tipo la 14.04 oppure a Fedora 23 per poter installare i driver AMD.
<Admoon> Se solo sapevo prima di comprare questa scheda che non e' sopportata piu' ....
<salluc69> Carlin0, cosa c'entro io con dd?
<Carlin0> salluc69, devi fare una chiavetta usb bootabile ?
<Admoon> salluc69 Unetbootin
<Carlin0> no
<Carlin0> è buggato
<salluc69> Carlin0, Admoon non devo fare nessuna chiavetta usb avviabile, forse avete sbagliato destinatario
<Admoon> ok
<Admoon> illuminaci
<Carlin0> 14:39:18<salluc69> krabador, prima di installare Rufus su Windows dovrei installare Windows. E non penso di farlo
<Carlin0> e a cosa ti serviva rufus ?
<salluc69> Carlin0, Non ho mai chiesto niente in vita mia di Rufus
<Admoon> KO :)
<Carlin0> salluc69, hai scritto tu quella cosa eh ... il canale è loggato mica so ubriaco io , cmq amen
<Admoon> Carlino0 :) era un fantasma magari :)
<salluc69> Carlin0, guarda bene: krabador mi ha suggerito di installare Rufus senza che io lo avessi chiesto. Cerca nei messaggi precedenti a quello di rabador e vedi un po' se ne trovi uno mio sull'argomento.
<salluc69> *krabador
<Admoon> Comunque ragazzi io ho ancora bisogno del vostro aiuto per installare i driver AMD con supporto OpenCL oppure dittemi che altra versione di Ubuntu devo installare
<gianfry> xdcc list
<fabio_cc> !list | gianfry
<ubot-it> gianfry: questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<fabio_cc> salluc69, si aveva sbagliato destinatario, può capitare
<krabador> salluc69, ma tutto sto casino, per un autocompletamento sbagliato ?
<krabador> salluc69, puoi leggere con chi stavo parlando...
<Admoon> krabador potresti aiutarmi con i driver AMD?
<krabador> Admoon, in quale versione di ubuntu ?
<Admoon> 16.04
<Admoon> ma vedo che il supporto AMD e' morto per 16.04
<krabador> puoi porre una domanda precisa?
<krabador> Admoon, assolutamente no, sei disinformato
<krabador> o maleinformato
<Admoon> Devo usare OpenCL don driver AMD su Ubuntu 16.04,dagli aggiornamenti del sistema non gli installa in automatico,e se lo instalo manualmente al riavvio incontro la schermata nera e devo disintallarlo per tornare al normale.
<salluc69> krabador, scusa.
<Admoon> Quindi come devo fare?Sabglio qualcosa?
<krabador> Admoon, specificare la scheda in tuo possesso
<Admoon> AMD HD 7790 OC 2GB GDDR5
<krabador> Admoon, in linux amd porta avanti una politica di sviluppo unificato del driver, praticamente sviluppano e manutengono il driver opensource
<krabador> da 16.04 quindi , fglrx non è piu' pacchettizzato in quanto di fatto è stato smesso da amd
<Admoon> Ok,come lo faccio funzionare sto OpenCL se installo Ubuntu 14.04 magari?
<krabador> *praticamente sviluppano e manutengono il driver opensource in sieme alla comunità
<krabador> Admoon, mi spieghi perchè abbini opencl al driver closed ?
<krabador> in maniera del tutto esclusiva ?
<Admoon> Xk io ho bisogno di usare programmi che sfruttano la GPU con OpenCL
<krabador> esatto , e perchè per te è sinonimo di driver closed?
<Admoon> Xk io nn capisco di cosa si tratta,ho solo bisogno di usare OpenCL,non importa se  devo installare un driver opensrc oppure closed
<Admoon> Se installo Ubuntu 14.04 visto che lo sopporta potrei installare i driver?
<Admoon> Quando ho scaricato gli ultimi driver AMD c'era scritto che solo fino a Ubuntu 14.04 e' sopportato.
<Admoon> Tu che mi consigli?
<krabador> Admoon, ma hai capito quello che ho detto ?
<Admoon> Si ho capito,ma ho visto che se usi una versione piu vecchia di Ubuntu e possibile installare i driver AMD.
<krabador> il driver amd che trovi sul sito, è quello closed, che la stessa amd ha smesso, per quello è disponibile l'ultimo, supportato fino a 14.04, in 16.04 viene usato l'opensource
<krabador> che è quello che per linux, sta manutenendo la stessa amd
<Admoon> Quindi il opensource e senza accelerazione grafica o cosa cambia?
<krabador> ma cosa stai dicendo...
<sacarde> ciao
<fabio_cc> !ciao | sacarde
<ubot-it> sacarde: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<sacarde> che mi consigliate per controllare il voltaggio della cpu con ubuntu?
<fabio_cc> sacarde, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/LmSensors
<sacarde> per undervolt?
<fabio_cc> sacarde, forse non ci siamo intesi
<fabio_cc> sacarde, tu per controllare intendi modificare?
<sacarde> scusa, intendevo abbassare il voltaggio della cpu
<sacarde> si
<fabio_cc> sacarde, allora sicuramente lm-sensors non ti serve, serve solo a monitorare temperature, voltaggi, etc...
<sacarde> ho trovato un vecchio articolo ubuntu12 che usa phc
<akis24> sacarde: POwerNowd forse ma non saprei se è presente nei repo ufficiali
<sacarde> mi sa che anche questo e' vecchio
<sacarde> ma il cpu-scaling e' la stessa cosa dell'undervolt?
<fabio_cc> !chat | sacarde
<ubot-it> sacarde: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<sacarde> ah ok
<carmine> Buonasera, vi contatto per un'informazione. Quali sono i requisiti di memoria richiesti da ubuntu 16.04 lts?
<carmine> io ho un notebook asus k52f con un processore intel i3 4Gb ram ddr3, GPU integrata da 64 Mb, secondo voi per far girare questo SO devo aumentare la ram?
<krabador> carmine: ci sei pienamente dentro
<krabador> con quei prerequisiti
<carmine> ok, però sono un perplesso sulla dimensione della scheda grafica, navigando su internet ho notato che i requisiti consigliati per la GPU sono 256 MiB di memoria
<carmine> io ne ho solamente 64 MiB
<Guest13044> Buonasera a tutti, ho un problema con Ubuntu 16.04, non mi funziona il launcher, non posso nè rimpicciolirlo e nè nasconderlo, non funziona, come mai? come risolvo?
<AshX> Ciao
<Skuff> hheeeei guarda chi si rivede
<Skuff> ciao Carlino mi fa molto piacere trovarti, mi spiace che Krabador non ci sia
<whites> Ciao, sto cercando di installare Ubuntu 16.04 su Asus con Windows 7. Entrato nel BIOS UEFI non mi mostra il supporto USB nelle BOOT OPTION PRIORITIES. Come posso fare? Grazie
<Carlin0> whites, masterizza undvd
<whites> E' l'unica soluzione?
<Carlin0> se non supporta boot da usb  ...
<Carlin0> anche se mi sembra strano eeh
<Carlin0> ma tant'è
<whites> Grazie
<whites> Provo ancora
<Skuff> Carlino se ti va ti espongo la situazione, senza neanche chiederti una soluzione, ,solo io al posto tuo sarei curioso
<Skuff> perche sei stato l'unico fino ad ora che ha detto una cosa che ha senso
<Carlin0> Skuff, riguarda supporto ubuntu ?
<Skuff> si , ricordi qual era la mia situazione, una volta ti feci vedere il risultato del comando netstat. e mi dicesti che sembrava quello di virtual machine
<Carlin0> vagamente
<Skuff> la sera dopo tornai e ovviamente fui preso per il culo un po' da tutti, tra chi mi dava del complottista e chie mi prendeva per paranoico
<Skuff> in ogni caso stamattina mi sono trovato un file con una miriade di accounti facebook
<Skuff> e un certificato valido fino a stasera
<Skuff> a dire il vero il certifricato l'ho trovato stasera, stamattina non c'era
<Skuff> cosi giusto a scopo educational, mi sarebbe piaciuto capire che fanno quqesti a ottenere la password degli account da questo file. dici che ci possiamo provare ?
<Skuff> parlando con uno che fa anche lui questo (lo chiamerei scammer, ma senza mancargli di rispetto)
<Skuff> mi chiedevo qual era lo scopo, e mi ha detto che probabilmente qualcuno sta usando il mio computer per fare delle cose
<Skuff> come faccio a farteli vedere?
<Skuff> in pratica vengono da directory che stavano li e io non avevo il permesso di accedervi
#ubuntu-it 2016-09-13
<elgringopape> ciao
<elgringopape> non riesc a  fare  gli aggiornamenti+
<ExPBoy> elgringopape, ma il sistema ti ha avvisato che ci sono aggiornamenti?
<Carlin0> elgringopape, sei su ubuntu ora ?
<ExPBoy> mha
<elgringopape> Carlin0: ora sono su  gnubuntu XP
<ExPBoy> vabbhè
<Carlin0> elgringopape, torna quando sei su ubuntu
<elgringopape> Carlin0: sono  li
<elgringopape> ho cercato su  ubuntu explorer ma niente
<Carlin0> elgringopape, apri un terminale e dai questi comandi
<elgringopape> dimmi
<Carlin0> elgringopape, sudo apt install pastebinit
<Carlin0> elgringopape, sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<Carlin0> elgringopape, il 2° comando produce un link pastalo qui
<ExPBoy> ecco
<kuby> salve,
<kuby> ho bisogno di una informazione
<kuby> se faccio partire una versione live di ubuntu è possibile installarci dentro dei programmi?
<alex312> buongiorno
<alex312> avrei bisigno di una mano
<alex312> effettuato upgrade a xubuntu 16.04 presenta errori di sistema
<andrea76> buongiorno a tutti, tempo fa (mannaggia a me!!!) ho "regalato" una partizione winzozz a mio figlio che doveva fare dei lavori per scuola... qualche giorno fa il genio ha pensato bene di aprire qualche link o mail non so che cosa infettandomi il pc con un fantastico Cryptovirus e ora non ho piu accesso a foto video e alcuni altri file... ora dopo va
<andrea76> ri tentativi pare che il virus non ci sia più... ma come faccio a decriptare i file? qualcuno di voi mitici ha una soluzione?
<Carlin0> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<comuneprevalle> Buongiorno, su una vecchia postazione ho provato ad installare un vecchio cd con lubunto 13.04 e funzionava ma non riuscivo ad installare altri programmi
<comuneprevalle> e volevo fare il passaggio a lubunto 16.04 ma non riesco a fare il passaggio come devo procedere
<Carlin0> comuneprevalle, la 13.04 è fuori supporto
<Carlin0> installa la 16.04
<comuneprevalle> quindi devo fare di nuovo il boot e installare la 16.04
<comuneprevalle> però installandola con chiavatte usb dopo il primo procedimento mi si sgrana lo schermo e non riesco piu ad andare avanti cosa devo fare
<comuneprevalle> lasciare che lavori o abbandonare e rinstallare
<comuneprevalle> inoltre volevo sapere che procedura devo fare per installare java
<comuneprevalle> Posso installare lubunto 16.04 senza dover fare il boot con la versione 13.04
<comuneprevalle> facendo il passagggio in qualche modo veloce , perchè con la chiavetta usb ad installare la 16.04 mi da dei problemi
<comuneprevalle> come si installa java su lubunto?
<Ninni> Ciao, non riesco a fare installare un ebook reader su Ubuntu 14.10
<Genbu> Ninni, in che senso installare?
<Genbu> lo connetti e ubuntu te lo vede come disco removibile
<Ninni> Come programma, invece?
<Genbu> usa calibre per gestirlo
<Ninni> Quando digito il comando di FBReader da un errore di sintassi
<Genbu> lo trovi nei repository
<Ninni> Non me lo carica.
<Genbu> ma che intendi fare?
<Genbu> che ebook è?
<Genbu> o intendi un epub?
<Ninni> .epub
<Genbu> allora devi aprire un epub con un software
<Genbu> hai ubuntu kubuntu lubuntu?
<Ninni> ubuntu
<Genbu> evince non li apre? il visualizzatore predefinito?
<Genbu> fai apri con e scegli fbreader... ti da errore?
<Ninni> Non ce l'ho.
<Genbu> lo hai installato fbreader?
<Ninni> No, perché il comando sodu da errore
<Genbu> sudo apt install fbreader
<Genbu> dai questo comando
<giu57> Salve a tutti ho un problema con la stampante , sembra tutto ok , driver ecc. ma risulta inattiva ...
<giu57> qualcuno saprebbe aiutarmi grazie
<giu57> rinnovo la richiesta di aiuto per funzionamento stampante , grazie
<Dramma> Buona sera linuxiani!
<Dramma> sono entrato in chat per chiedere una cosa. ho un thinkpad t61, regge le ultime di ubuntu, ma per gusti personali vorrei cambiare GNU
<Dramma> Lasciando stare le  XDE, LXDE , MATH E VIA DICENDO , QUALCOSA SIMILARE A IOS?
#ubuntu-it 2016-09-14
<Guest34055> ciao a tutti, ho un little problema: tempo fa avevo sbloccato il volume dll ipod,entrando nelle cartelle devicee ipodcontrol e modificandone i parametri, ora quando apro le stesse cartelle mi compaiono solo 2/3simboli strani, può essere che mi manchi un programma? li apro sempre colnotepad
<asteriodi> ciao come faccio a vedere file nascosti in una cartella? ho provato con ctrl+h ma non funge
<akis24> asteriodi apri il file manager e nelle preferenze imposta " visualizza file nascosti "
<car> Buongiorno, vi ricontatto in merito ad un'informazione riguardante i requisiti di sistema di ubuntu 16.04 lts. Io ho un asus k52f intel i3 4 GB ram ddr3 e GPU da 64MiB. Praticamente visitando il sito di ubuntu ho notato che i requisiti consigliati per la gpu sono di 256 MiB invece quelli minimi sono 128 MiB. Volevo domandarvi, nel caso installo ubu
<car> ntu 16.04 avrò problemi come ad esempio rallentamenti?
<car> Attualmente su questo pc è installata la versione 14.04 lts, devo dire che gira egregiamente, non vorrei che dopo aver fatto tutto il backup dei dati, installata la nuova versione, quest’ultima mi causi dei problemi di performance.
<car> Mi scuso nuovamente se anche ieri ho fatto la stessa domanda, ma per motivi legati alla linea adsl che si disconnetteva, non sono riuscito a visualizzare le risposte.
<car> Grazie mille :)
<asteriodi> @akis24 dove trovo sto file manager?
<asteriodi> ciao come faccio a vedere file nascosti in una cartella? ho provato con ctrl+h ma non funge
<car> https://thepb.in/p/nZhl4lPkk0PSY
<asteriodi> ciao come faccio a vedere file nascosti in una cartella? ho provato con ctrl+h ma non funge
<francesca> Salve ho il seguente problema: ho installato ubuntu 14.04 sul mio pc e ho scaricato tramite ubuntu Software Center fsl
<francesca> l'icona del programma fsl è disponibile e si apre ma il programma non sembra funzionare....fslview non è presente e non ci sono nemmeno le immagini da aprire e dare in input al programma che devo fare?
<asteriodi> ciao come faccio a vedere file nascosti in una cartella? ho provato con ctrl+h ma non funge
<chinobassotto> BUongiorno a tutti, vorrei un punto di partenza per provare ad installare ubuntu su mac ppc g4 ibook
<chinobassotto> Sono nuovo e non so nulla , è un tentativo per recuperare un ibook 14 pollici del 2005 con tralaltro il lettore cd rotto
<KekkoS> Salve ragazzi.. Oggi stavo accendendo il computer quando mi è apparsa questa schermata... the root filesystem on /dev/sda1 requires a manual fsck
<KekkoS> Visto che non mi è mai capitato... Potreste aiutarmi? Grazie
<KekkoS> Un anima buona che mi aiuta? http://prntscr.com/chwrun
<KekkoS> C'è nessuno?
<Guest69103> prova apri il terminale poi sudo fsck /dev/sda1
<plinto> Per un tentativo di installre libreoffice senza ver prima disinstallato openoffice ha generato delle dipendenze non risolte che non sono riuscito a risolvere. Il risultato è che è 1 anno che non posso aggiornare il lsistema ne le apllicazioni. Pensate che sia possibile ripristinare il lsistema installado da CD la versione 16 allo startup?
<mike00> ciao a tutti, avrei un problema con Ubuntu SDK IDE. quando provo ad aprirlo mi da il seguente messaggio: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23178038/
<mike00> per aggiungermi al gruppo lkd ho digitato da terminale: "sudo groupmod -G mike lxd"
<mike00> e ora se digito il comando: "groups mike" ottengo come output "mike : mike lxd"
<mike00> ma non mi fa ancora aprire ubuntu SDK IDE
<YouNeverKnow> plinto: si
<krabador> Comune di che regione e provincia?
<krabador> !ripristino | plinto
<ubot-it> plinto: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<feti-di-brasura> salve
 * feti-di-brasura ha un problema
 * krabador segnala a feti-di-brasura che puo' chiedere liberamente , se il problema riguarda ubuntu 
<krabador> !chiedi | feti-di-brasura
<ubot-it> feti-di-brasura: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<feti-di-brasura> krabador: ero un'attimo lontano dala tastiera... comunque: ho provato ad installare ubuntu, però quando seleziono se provare o installare si apre una schermata nera...
<krabador> !dettagli | feti-di-brasura
<ubot-it> feti-di-brasura: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, modello CPU, quantitativo di RAM, modello Scheda Video; se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<feti-di-brasura> ti servono i dettagli sopra citati?
<krabador> se ti dico di si, mi chiedi se sono sicuro ?
<feti-di-brasura> perchè dovrei?
<krabador> appunto, non perdere tempo ;)
<feti-di-brasura> lo prendo per un si... cpu: pentium dual core; ram:4GB; scheda video: intel integrata; uefi
<krabador> manca ancora qualcosa....
<feti-di-brasura> ovvero?
<krabador> !dettagli | feti-di-brasura
<ubot-it> feti-di-brasura: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, modello CPU, quantitativo di RAM, modello Scheda Video; se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<feti-di-brasura> ahhhhh, scusa
<feti-di-brasura> 16.04
<krabador> feti-di-brasura, hai questa schermata, con uefi, quando fai partire il supporto di installazione?
<krabador> http://i.stack.imgur.com/rL6Jh.jpg
<feti-di-brasura> no
<feti-di-brasura> uefi l'ho disattivat
<krabador> feti-di-brasura, per favore, delinea tutti i tentativi che hai fatto e come
<krabador> controllando, nel frattempo, md5 della iso scaricata per fare il supporto di installazione che stai usando
<feti-di-brasura> in che senso?
<krabador> feti-di-brasura, nell'unico senso dell'espressione
<feti-di-brasura> il checksum è apposto
<krabador> !md5 | feti-di-brasura
<ubot-it> feti-di-brasura: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum | md5: http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.04/MD5SUMS
<feti-di-brasura> ti ripeto che è apposto;) e "in che senso era riferito" alla tua domanda precedente
<krabador> feti-di-brasura, fidarsi è bene...
<feti-di-brasura> ma fidarsi tanto è ancora meglio ;)
<krabador> feti-di-brasura, e "nell'unico senso dell'espressione " , è la risposta alla tua domanda precedente
<krabador> feti-di-brasura, qui dentro no.
<krabador> si perde solo tempo , e nessuno ha da regalarne troppo , se ne conosci qualcuno che ha da regalare decine di ore della sua giornata, presentacelo
<krabador> feti-di-brasura, in che sistema hai scaricato la iso, e fatto (e come) il supporto di installazione?
<feti-di-brasura> torrent
<mike00> ciao a tutti, avrei un problema con Ubuntu SDK IDE. quando provo ad aprirlo mi da il seguente messaggio: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23178038/   Per aggiungermi al gruppo lkd ho digitato da terminale: "sudo groupmod -G mike lxd" e ora se digito il comando: "groups mike" ottengo come output "mike : mike lxd" ma non mi fa ancora aprire ubuntu SDK IDE
<feti-di-brasura> prendo il pendrive-usb, lo inserisco nella porta usb del pc, avvio il pc(già preparato per l'avvio di supporti esterni), mi appare la schermata try or install, premo una qualsiasi delle due e BOOM! schermo nero
<krabador> feti-di-brasura, stai continuando a non rispondere/fornire dettagli chiesti
<krabador> mike00, con sudo "groupmod -G mike lxd " , senza -a , hai tolto l'utente da tutti i gruppi in cui era presente, non specificati nello stesso comando
<feti-di-brasura> mi hai chiesto come e te l'ho detto, i tentativi saranno stati su per giù una decina
<krabador> ti ho chiesto in che sistema hai scaricato la iso, e come hai fatto il supporto di installazione
<krabador> feti-di-brasura, non è arrivata risposta a niente del genere
<feti-di-brasura> ti ho detto torrent
<krabador> feti-di-brasura, ed io mi dovrei fidare? ;)
<krabador> feti-di-brasura, sistema = sistema operativo
<krabador> feti-di-brasura, senti, se lo stai facendo apposta, non è aaria
<feti-di-brasura> ahhhh, non avevo compreso
<krabador> aaaaahhh ....
<feti-di-brasura> comunque, ho scaricato da kubuntu e il supporto l'ho creato con dd
<krabador> ho dovuto insistere, ma ce l'abbiamo fatta
<krabador> feti-di-brasura, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<feti-di-brasura> OK
<feti-di-brasura> scusa
<krabador> feti-di-brasura,  md5sum /percorso/del/file.iso | pastebinit
<feti-di-brasura> ok
<krabador> dove /percorso/del/file.iso , deve corrispondere alla cartella e nome corretto del file iso di cui stiamo parlando
<krabador> al che, incolla il link che questo comando produrrà
<feti-di-brasura> http://pastebin.com/GGLeqCSg
<krabador> hahaahahahahah
<Comune> scusate se rispondo ora sono della provincia di brescia
<krabador> Comune, era una battuta sul tuo nickname
<Comune> sono un tirocinanete che lavora in un comune e ho cercato di recuperare una vecchia macchina con il sistema operativo lubunto
<Comune> volevo avere consigli come effettuare il passaggio da lubunto 13.,04 alla 16
<krabador> Comune, se non è di 15 anni fa, hai un buon successo , con lubuntu
<krabador> Comune, reinstallare direttamente
<Comune> e del 2005 la macchina
<Comune> quiindi devo fare il boot ? solo che installando con una pen drive mi partiva e poi si bloccava diventando lo schermo meta nero e meta colorato
<krabador> se ci sono dati importanti , puoi far partire la procedura di installazione , selezionare "altro" quando chiede dove nstallare , assegnare la root del precedente sistema a mano, assicurarsi che la spunta per la formattazione non sia selezionata, andare avanti
<krabador> e lui reinstallerà 16.04 sulla precedente, senza cancellare dati
<Comune> avevo usando per fare la iso sulla chiavetta da 2 gb UNetbootin
<krabador> unetbootin non va bene
<krabador> !usbwin | Comune
<krabador> pendrive da 2gb puo' andare bene.
<Comune> ah ecco risolto il problema e che programma dovrei usare per installare la iso
<Comune> sulla chiavetta
<krabador> !usbwin | Comune
<Comune> ah ok grazie mille ;) del consiglio allora piu tardi riprovo
<Carlin0> manca il bot
<krabador> beh, finquando non arriva
<krabador> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<krabador> segui questo
<krabador> esatto
<Comune> inoltre volevo chiedere come si installa java , che voglio testare un software di una software house che gira con java e leggendo in giro dovrebbe funzionare su qualsiasi sistema operativo il sistema
<Carlin0> roba in java richiede molte risorse su un pc così vecchio la vedo dura
<Comune> il pc ha circa 938 mb di ram e 40 gb su disco
<Carlin0> e la cpu ?
<Comune> infatti la mia postazione che usa windows 7 ad aprire questo applicativo ci impuega 15 miniti o anche 20 se va bene
<Comune> credo 2ghz
<krabador> !dettagli | Comune
<krabador> ah, il bot
<Carlin0> è l'ideale per impallare il pc
<Comune> infatti io mi dovrò far riformattare la postazione perchè è impossbile lavorare
<krabador> allora Comune , specifica modello preciso cpu, quantitativo di ram, scheda video
<krabador> Comune, senza soprannomi
<krabador> Comune, con ubuntu , puoi evitare di "far riformattare" ma chiedere qui come fare ;)
<Carlin0> non credo sia la soluzione formattare , occorre hardware + moderno
<Comune> tutte le postazioni che abbiamo nel nostro ente sono della marca win blu
<krabador> Carlin0, le altre
<krabador> Comune, arrivano le specifiche richieste ?
<Comune> il vecchio pc che ho recuperato come dicevo prima ha 938 mb di ram 2 ghz di cpu e 40 gb di memoria ,
<Comune> la mia postazione
<Comune> ha 1,5 gb di ram 70 gb di memoria
<Comune> e 2,5 ghz di cpu
<Carlin0> a sti livelli ti conviene tornare  a carta e penna Comune , diglielo al sindaco
<Carlin0> la cpu occorre modello preciso Comune
<krabador> ehehhhehe, gia
<Comune> infatti gia parlato e stiamo verificando come procedere appena ci saranno piu disponibilita ,
<krabador> Comune, per le specifiche , intendevo quelle per cui sei entrato qui, della lubuntu
<Comune> adesso non sono a lavoro ma piu tardi ricontrollo le specifiche e poi vi riscrivoù
<krabador> quella della tua postazione, per cui stai scrivendo, con 1.5ghz, ha lubuntu/xubuntu con comodo
<krabador> senza pretendere troppo prestazionalmente da altri fronti
<Comune> si ho installato lubunto perche leggevo era una versione leggera
<krabador> se ci dicessi il modello preciso della cpu, perchè i ghz non significano nulla, ti si puo' dire altro
<krabador> Comune, si, ma non è sufficientemente leggera da poter essere installaat nell'orologio casio :D
<Comune> ok entro domani mi informo e poi vi ricontatto cosi sono piu preciso e mi siete di piu aiuto ;)
<krabador> molto bene
<Comune> ma un informazione avete mai avuto degli enti che sono passati completamente a software liberi o aperti e come si sono trovati ?
<Comune> e che risultati hanno ottenuto
<krabador> Comune, con cognizione di causa, si sono trovati bene
<Comune> :) l'unica e avere anche software che girano su linux se no grosso problema ahaha
<krabador> in quanto non hanno accumulato hardware, installato sistemi operativi open source, e provato a far quadrare il cerchio
<Comune> perche molte software house lavorano con codici sorgente chiusi e che si appogiano a windoes
<krabador> Comune, non proprio
<krabador> in quanto anche l'infrastruttura software è progettabile, in modo da essere perfettamente delineata al sistema operativo che si decide di usare
<Comune> ah capito una cosa voi avete mai sentito parlare di sicraweb? è un software progettato da una software hoouse e leggendo e l'unico che gia in commorcio che supporto anche linux
<krabador> !chat | Comune
<krabador> nel senso, adesso stai andando offtopic, in quanto questo tipo di argomentaziono sforano dal diretto supporto ad ubuntu
<krabador> Comune, ho privati disabilitati
<krabador>  /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Comune> ah scusi non lo sapevo grazie dell'informazione è la prima volta che entro in questa chat
<krabador> Comune, e per progettazione e realizzazione di infrastruttura, non si intende, prendere un certo numero di software fatti da altri, installarli e cercare di usarli
<krabador> Comune, nessun problema
<krabador> Comune, nell'altro canale #ubuntu-it-chat, si puo' parlare di quello che ti pare , tutto il tempo che ti pare
<Comune> ah ok ora capisco , ripeto non sono tecnico di informatica però mi appassiona e ci tento di capire come funzioni certe cose
<Comune> grazie ;) dell informazione molto chiaro e preciso krabador
<krabador> figurati.-
<Comune> un ultima cosa per installare dei software su lubunto che procedura bisogna fare?
<Comune> perchè leggevo da alcuni siti si può solo trammite linea di comando e in altre con lubunto center softeware ma ho provato e non sono riuscito ahaha
<krabador> Comune, puoi fare tutto a riga di comando
<Comune> ah ok e ma una cosa semplice e senza molta fatica quale?
<krabador> molti software hanno l'interfaccia grafica, che di fatto ti fa fare cio' che lo stesso software, farebbe a riga di comando
<krabador> Comune, software-center
<mike00> krabador ma dove devo metterlo  "-a" ? in groupmod --help  non c'è  "-a" come opzione...
<Comune> ah ok :) e avevo visto su lubunto 13.04 che e simile a apple store solo che cerano pochi applicativi forse perche su  quella versione non è piu disponibile nulla vero?
<krabador> mike00, -aG
<mike00> ah scusa, non avevo capito. grazie krabador
<krabador> Comune, "pochi applicativi" ---> ci sono tutti i software disponibili nel repository ufficiale ubuntu
<krabador> Comune, http://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/allpackages?format=txt.gz
<krabador> questa è una lista di tutto quello che si puo' installare
<mike00> mi da come output http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23178416/
<Comune> Grazie krabadoor
<krabador> mike00,ti ho spiegato
<krabador> mike00, che con il comando che hai mandato
<krabador> hai tolto l'utente da tutti i gruppi in cui faceva parte
<krabador> il comando , con l'opzione -a , andava mandato prima
<krabador> non adesso.
<mike00> ah scusa. ora come faccio a rimetterlo nei gruppi di prima?
<mike00> krabador: perchè se do il comando groups mi da ancora gli stessi gruppi di cui facevo parte
<mike00> non riesco a capire una cosa: se io digito "groups mike" tra i gruppi c'è lxd, ma se digito "groups" solamente il gruppo lxd non c'è. come mai cosa posso fare per risolvere il problema?
<Deimos_> ehilà
<f843d0> !ciao | Deimos_
<ubot-it> Deimos_: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Deimos_> Ho una domanda. Ho installato Linux su USB con LiLi Usb Creator. Qui, http://www.linuxliveusb.com/en/features , dice che per poter usare Linux non è necessario riavviare il PC. Come si fa?
<f843d0> Deimos_: apri il supporto d'installazione che hai creato con il File Browser e adopera il programma Virtualize_This_Key.exe
<f843d0> Deimos_: ma sappi che non si consiglia il software che hai utilizzato per fare il supporto
<f843d0> !usbwin | Deimos_
<ubot-it> Deimos_: Scarica Rufus: https://rufus.akeo.ie/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<Deimos_> Ok, grazie :D
<enrico1> buonasera, ho un problema per il quale chiedo assistenza
<f843d0> !ciao | enrico1
<ubot-it> enrico1: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<f843d0> !dettagli | enrico1
<ubot-it> enrico1: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, modello CPU, quantitativo di RAM, modello Scheda Video; se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<enrico1> dove la vedo la versione ubot?
<f843d0> enrico1: come è finito un sistema GNU/Linux sul tuo hardware?
<enrico1> eheh l'ho istallato un anno e mezzo fa.. memoria corta.. credo la 14.04
<f843d0> enrico1: lsb_release -a
<enrico1> cpu amd, 8 gb ram,
<enrico1> allora no è la 16.04.1 LTS
<enrico1> quindi riepilogando:  16.04.1 amd 8gb ram scheda video integrata
<enrico1> il problema è il seguente: in alto a destra mi compare un segnale di divieto dove è scritto che si è verificato un errore e che per avere dettagli devo spingere tasto destro. l'errore è brokencount >0
<enrico1> e..segue.. che i pacchetti istallati presentano delle dipendenze irrisolte
<enrico1> il processore è un amd a8-5600 apu radeon
<enrico1> e non ho pù lo store!
<f843d0> enrico1: da come hai esposto la questione, hai operato un avanzamento di sistema recentemente?
<enrico1> bene
<enrico1> io sono tornato a casa e mia moglie dice di aver dato l'ok per l'aggiornamento come capita spesso
<enrico1> avevo una schermata nera (e non più violetta) all'accensione dove mi chiedeva login e password
<f843d0> enrico1: e prima c'era un'altra versione di Ubuntu, considerando che è stato installato 1.5 yrs prima
<enrico1> credo sempre la 16.04
<f843d0> enrico1: purtroppo un avanzamento di versione può riscontrare problemi, specialmente se il sistema di partenza ha molti pacchetti installati e se faceva uso di PPA
<f843d0> enrico1: se l'installazione del sistema è di 1.5 yrs, non può essere 16.04
<enrico1> era una versione LTS sono certo
<f843d0> enrico1: il consiglio è procedere con il backup dei dati e tentativo di ripristino o installazione pulita
<f843d0> !ripristino | enrico1
<ubot-it> enrico1: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<f843d0> enrico1: ma _prima_ salvare tutti i dati per eventuale recovery completa
<enrico1> era la 14.04 (ho trovato il cd...) e ora ho la 16.04 LTS
<enrico1> mi sembra che funzioni tutto solo che ho quel divieto in alto a destra
<enrico1> come faccio a disabilitare i pacchetti
<Carlin0> enrico1, sei su ubuntu ora ?
<enrico1> si
<Carlin0> enrico1, apri un terminale e dai questi comandi
<enrico1> ok vai
<Carlin0> enrico1, sudo apt install pastebinit
<Carlin0> enrico1, sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<Carlin0> enrico1, il 2° comando genera un link pastalo qui
<enrico1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23179022/
<enrico1> l'ho copiato a mano
<Carlin0> ennò
<enrico1> non devo copiarlo a mano? non so come altro fare. cmq è quello
<enrico1> carlin0 che mi dici
<Carlin0> enrico1, ti dico che se vieni qui a cercare supporto devi seguire le indicazioni che ti vengono date
<enrico1> l'ho fatto. come si pasta il link qui?
<enrico1> mi dice che i seguenti pacchetti non possono essere recuperati o elaborati: ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<bobolo> ho un errore libgl non con riferimento a steam. ( non lo uso ). non per mancanza di dipendenze lib32 e non. lanciando da terminale possiedo libstdc++.so.5 ... error libgl error: driver pointer missin e unable to load driver: r600
<Carlin0> bobolo, dillo con parole tue
<Deimos_> 'sera
<Carlin0> !ciao | salluc69
<ubot-it> salluc69: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Carlin0> !ciao | Deimos_
<ubot-it> Deimos_: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Carlin0> sbagliato tab
<Deimos_> Dunque, ho scaricato la Iso di Ubuntu su USB con Lili USB creator. Leggendo la guida, dice che per attivare Ubuntu da VirtualMachine, devo cliccare un certo file, che non c'è. Trovo soltanto un file chiamato "autorun". Cliccandoci sopra, si attiva su windows oppure fa altro?
<Carlin0> !winusb
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'winusb'
<Carlin0> !usbwin
<ubot-it> Scarica Rufus: https://rufus.akeo.ie/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<Carlin0> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Deimos_> Grazie mille
<freccia> salve o una domanda?
<freccia> ce qualcuno?
<krabador> cioè ,  o saluti o chiedi?
<freccia> ahahah scusa chiedo ho un problema con la scheda video amd
<freccia> parte la intel ma la amd no
<krabador> freccia: notebook con doppia scheda, abbinate come?
<freccia> esatto
<freccia> intel skylake gt2 520 e amd radeon r5 m330
<krabador> quale ubuntu?
<freccia> 16.04 lts gnome 3
<krabador> freccia: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> sudo lshw -c video | pastebinit
<krabador> incolla il link fatto dal secondo
<krabador> freccia, scrivi tranquillamente qui
<krabador> ho i privati disabilitati
<freccia> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23179908/
<freccia> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23179908/
<krabador> freccia, ci sono impostazioni in bios a riguardo?
<freccia> non lo so
<krabador> freccia, puoi verificare per favore?
<freccia> dammi degli indizzi su dove guardare
<freccia> mi sto imparando considera ad usare linux ma gia mi da tanti problemi da poco ho risolto un problema con la scheda realtek adesso questa
<krabador> freccia, skylake ha semplicemente ancora problemi di supporto in linux
<krabador> intel collabora molto poco a riguardo
<freccia> scusa potrei sbagliarmi ma la intel me la da ma la dedicata amd nn da segni di vita
<krabador> e radeon r5 m330 non è supportata in ubuntu 16.04
<krabador> freccia, infatti stavo finendo
<freccia> non posso arrivarci con niente?
<krabador> freccia, "la intel te la da la dedicata" ,skylake ha enormi problemi al supporto energetico , nel kernel linux
<krabador> freccia, in ubuntu 16.04, canonical ha deciso di supportare solo il driver open di amd, che al momento, nella versione inclusa nel kernel di ubuntu 16.04 non supporta quella scheda
<krabador> il driver closed source , amd in linux l'ha smesso, in quanto collabora ufficialmente allo sviluppo del driver open
<krabador> l'ultima versione del driver closed per linux, risale a dicembre
<krabador> puoi provare ad installare 14.04.5 ed installare fglrx-update
<krabador> utenti hanno riscontrato successo, con quella scheda.
<freccia> si sul 14 nn hanno problemi
<freccia> poi parlavano in un forum di  un programma che poteva regolare il risparmio energetico e forzare le due schede in massime prestazioni tu cosa dici?
<krabador> freccia, l'fglrx regola automaticamente l'uso della doppia scheda
<freccia> sisi quello sul 14
<krabador> il supporto energetico nel kernel linux, fino a 4.5 ( ubuntu 16.04, ha 4.4 con qualche backport di 4.5) è veramente scarso
<freccia> scusa io intendevo sul 16
<krabador> con 4.6 e 4.7 è migliorato
<krabador> quindi non ti conviene andare ad impostare forzature di quel tipo su kernel non ottimizzati
<krabador> specie se sei all'inizio dell'esperienza con il sistema
<freccia> ok grazie dell'aiuto penso che provero il 14
<krabador> molto bene
<Peppep> Ciao, ho bisogno di utilizzare il comando locate per alcune procedure automatiche, ma ho notato che "updatedb" viene eseguito solamente ogni 24 ore rischiando di farmi perdere alcuni file. Cambiando il cron "mlocate" da daily a hourly avrò un grande impatto sulle perfomance? Eseguendo il comando manualmente non impiega tempi significativi
<freccia> un'ultima cosa mi spieghi cosa cambia tra la versione lts e non
<krabador> freccia, lts supportata 5 anni, 3 in alcune derivate
<krabador> freccia, la "non" , 9 mesi , ed alla fine dei quali si chiede di aggiornare alla successiva+
<krabador> Peppep, non piu' di tanto
<freccia> ok apposto grazie si va con la 14
<krabador> freccia, le non lts, hanno il vantaggio di avere sempre l'ultimo kernel, e supporto hardware
<krabador> le lts su quel fronte procedono un po' piu' lentamente
<freccia> ok
<Peppep> krabador, mi consigli di proseguire?
<Peppep> krabador, mi consigli di proseguire?
<krabador> Peppep, se ti trovi male, torni come prima.
<Peppep> Mi basterà spostare il file da cron.daily a cron.hourly?
#ubuntu-it 2016-09-15
<jambo> salve a tutti, avevo scritto qualche settimana fa perchè la batteria del mio pc su ubuntu dura notevolmente di meno rispetto a windows..mi è stato suggerito di modificare una stringa in un file di testo, ma purtroppo non ricordo cosa. Comunque il problema vedo che persiste anzi è peggiorato
<jambo> ho ubuntu 16.04 affiancato a windows 10, su un pc thinkpad E555 , con 4 gb di ram, 500 gb di hard disk,AMD A8
<and_repsx> Buongiorno, sono alle prese con la mia prima esperienza con Ubuntu e trovo difficoltà nel utilizzare del software CAD
<and_repsx> I problemi riscontrati riguardano la rappresentazione delle geometrie create: Dopo la creazione non sono più visibili.
<and_repsx> Vorrei sapere come posso capire se il mio computer (dotato di una scheda video dedicata e integrata) stia lavorando con una o con l'altra
<jambo> questa è una buona guida per aumentare la durata della batteria?  http://italiaunix.com/index.html/software/linux/tutorial/aumentare-durata-batteria-linux/?tab=comments
<Carlin0> jambo, in linea di massima qui è vietato postare link a documentazione non ufficiale
<krabador> jambo: che chipset hai ?
<krabador> esattamente
<jambo> scusatemi..non lo sapevo
<jambo> krabador ,mi diresti come trovare questa informazione?
<krabador> jambo: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> jambo: sudo lshw | pastebinit
<jambo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23181347/
<krabador> jambo: hai ubuntu 16.04 ?
<jambo> si
<krabador> bene, allora nel tuo caso puoi abilitare powerplay di amd, che ottimizza i consumi e la gestione energetica
<krabador> jambo: aggiungi in grub amdgpu.powerplay=1
<jambo> krabador mi era già stato consigliato qualche settimana fà quì di modificare un documento per cercare di aumentare la durate della batteeria, purtroppo non ricordo cosa precisamente
<krabador> se hai parlato con me, e l'hardware era lo stesso, è questa la rispopsta che ti ho dato
<jambo> krabador si avevo parlato con te, purtroppo non ho notato miglioramenti, mi sembra che la batteira duri ancora meno
<krabador> jambo: non puoi fare miracolio
<jambo> quindi non posso farci nulla?
<krabador> powerplay in ubuntu 16.04 è allo stadio iniziale, in quanto è stato introdotto in 4.5 , e backportato nel 4.4 che usa ubuntu
<krabador> con 4.6 e 4.7 è andato avanti,e sta continuando a farlo
<krabador> con le prossime major branches del kernel ubuntu si potranno usare i miglioramenti introdotti nel frattempo
<krabador> come nel kernel di 16.10 , e 16.04.2
<jambo> va bene, grazie comunque
<krabador> di niente. Durata della batteria, e linux, per tutta una serie di ragioni, da diverse versioni del kernel , non è al massimo potenziale
<Kal-El> Buongiorno ragazzi, ho un problema con l'installazione di un antenna wifi usb.
<Kal-El> Nel mio pc monto xubuntu e per installare l'antenna ho sempre usto questa guida https://askubuntu.com/questions/457061/ralink-mt7601u-148f7601-wi-fi-adapter-installation/690576
<Kal-El> una volta aggiornato xubuntu all'ultima versione arrivato al secondo passaggio con git clone mi chiede username e password che prima d'ora non mi aveva mai chiesto... non so come risolvere il problema
<akis24> Kal-El: inserendo username e password come richiesto
<Kal-El> ahahahahah grazie hahahahaah il quesito è dove prenderli non cosa inserire ahaha mi sarò spiegato male
<akis24> Kal-El: e all'accesso al sistema come fai a entrare ?
<krabador> Kal-El: per favore, puoi postare un pastebin con il risultato di lsusb , ad antenna inserita?
<Kal-El> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23181454/ grazie
<krabador> Kal-El: è inserita quest'antenna?
<angeliconlacoda> Buongiorno, ho effettuato l'ultimo aggiornamento di ubuntu venerdi scorso, sembrava tutto ok, al momento del riavvio il pc mi da schermata nera e la scritta con i vecchissimi caratteri Dos di richiesta login e poi richiede una password
<krabador> angeliconlacoda: che è quella che hai settato in installazione
<krabador> !dettagli | angeliconlacoda
<ubot-it> angeliconlacoda: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, modello CPU, quantitativo di RAM, modello Scheda Video; se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<angeliconlacoda> Non ho mai effettuato nulla di tutto questo e il pc nn riparte piu'. C'e' qualcuno che mi puo' aiutare?
<krabador> angeliconlacoda: fornisci quanto richiesto
<angeliconlacoda> ma se il pc e' morto dove trovo i dati?
<krabador> angeliconlacoda: perchè, non sai cosa hai?
<krabador> l'hai preso "mi da un pc, per favore" ?
<Kal-El> krabador si è inserita
<krabador> Kal-El: non è rilevata
<angeliconlacoda> No e' quello dell'ufficio ed il tecnico nn sa cosa fare, giuro nn scherzo
<krabador> Kal-El: disinseriscila , inseriscila, digita dmesg | tail
<krabador> Kal-El: manda pastebin
<krabador> il tecnico, se non conosce ubuntu , o i sistemi gnu/linux, è scontato che non sappia cosa fare
<angeliconlacoda> scusate pensavo di trovare aiuto da voi, invece mi disinserite
<angeliconlacoda> ?????????
<akis24> bene
<krabador> appunto
<krabador> l'avrebbe trovato , se si fosse impegnato a capire quello che gli si stava dicendo
<krabador> ma non è piu' di moda
<akis24> figurati pensava di essere in assistenza autorizzata a sua disposizione
<Kal-El> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23181485/
<krabador> Kal-El: su quale ubuntu ?
<Kal-El> xubuntu 16.04
<porpora> il mio pc si è bloccato, al riavvio si apre una schermata viola con tre possibilità di scelta: Ubuntu; Opzioni avanzate; System setup.
<krabador> cambia porta usb, rimanda dmesg | tail
<porpora> come faccio?
<krabador> porpora: non sto parlando con te
<krabador> ci siamo accavallati
<porpora> ok
<krabador> Kal-El: cambia porta usb , e rimanda dmesg | tail
<Kal-El> comunque a prescindere dalla versione di xubuntu, questa antenna non viene mai rilevata. l'unico modo che mi ha sempre permesso di installarla è stato seguire quella guida, solo che con l'intoppo di username e password mi blocca e non so dove prenderli
<krabador> porpora: quello che dici è grub, che è il normalissimo bootloader ubuntu
<porpora> ?
<porpora> non riesco però a farlo ripartire
<Kal-El> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23181517/
<porpora> cos'è?
<krabador> porpora: non sei al centro del mondo, quando si parla con te, c'è il tuo nome prima ;)
<porpora> ok, non sapevo
<krabador> porpora: quando selezioni la prima voce in alto, della schermata che dici, cosa succede ?
<akis24> porpora: hai provato a selezionare ubuntu e dare invio ?
<porpora> certo
<akis24> porpora: risultato ?
<porpora> Ho provato a scrivere tutto quello che compare ma non mi ha inviato in chat
<porpora> Arrivo fino a Press Enter for maintenance
<porpora> (or press Control-D to continue)
<akis24> porpora: puoi postare un foto della schermata che ti appare
<porpora> ora no
<porpora> provo a riscrivere tutto
<akis24>  porpora riavvia il pc e poi ci dici che ti appare meglio
<porpora> Welcome to emergency
<porpora> mode!
<porpora> After logging in, type "Journalctl-xb"
<porpora> To view system logs
<porpora> "systemctl reboot"
<porpora> to reboot
<porpora> Systemctl default
<porpora> or ^D to try again to boot
<porpora> into default
<porpora> mode
<porpora> Press Enter for maintenance
<porpora> (or press Control-D to continue)
<akis24> porpora: sistema dual boot con window ?
<porpora> prima avevo Window
<porpora> poi ho installato Ubuntu
<akis24> porpora: premi enter e vedi che fa'
<porpora> scrive: root@igor-hp.Pavillon-15-Notebook-PC:
<porpora> c'è poi un avvento e cancelletto
<porpora> accento*
<krabador> porpora, hai esordito dicendo "<porpora> il mio pc si è bloccato, al riavvio si apre una schermata viola con tre possibilità di scelta: Ubuntu; Opzioni avanzate; System setup."
<krabador> cosa è successo immediatamente prima
<krabador> ci sono stati aggiornamenti/installazioni software ?
<porpora> s^
<krabador> !dettagli | porpora
<ubot-it> porpora: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, modello CPU, quantitativo di RAM, modello Scheda Video; se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<porpora> come faccio?
<krabador> porpora, è tuo questo pc ?
<amleto> Buongiorno, ho acquistato una multifunzione Canon Pixma Mx535 e sto provando a farla funzionare su Ubuntu 16.04 LTS. Ho scaricato i relativi driver ed attualmente ho, in Home, "cnijfilter-mx530series-4.10-1-deb.tar-1". Dopo di che ho, in Impostazioni di sistema> Stampanti, chiesto di aggiungere una stampante e quanto all'URI ho genericamente indica
<amleto> to "ipp". In questo modo la stampante risulta installata ma, come temevo, non funziona: mi si dice che non è connessa, giacché non è localizzata. Immagino che si debba indicare meglio l'URI: ma come si fa? Grazie in anticipo.
<porpora> si
<Kal-El> Krabador non sai come potermi aiutare? :(
<krabador> porpora, forza allora, con le caratteristiche di questo pc
<krabador> Kal-El, il git dal link che hai postato, sembra essere stato rimosso dal suo stesso autore
<krabador> Kal-El, riportami per favore marca e modello dell'antenna di cui stai parlando
<Kal-El> 802.iin usb 2.0
<epizefiri> Ciao !
<epizefiri> Dopo anni passati a cercare di farmi piacere unity son tornato a gnome 2.
<epizefiri> E mi sento di nuovo a casa :)
<epizefiri> Però continuo a notare cose che non quadrano, app che si scombinano e cose così. È perché il progetto Mate è un progetto secondario o è dovuto al fatto che non è una fresh install?
<krabador> epizefiri, "Però continuo a notare cose che non quadrano, app che si scombinano e cose così." non hai detto nulla, per poter far formulare una risposta
<krabador> Kal-El, marca e modello, non hai risposto
<Kal-El> questo è tutto quello che c'è scritto nella custodia...
<epizefiri> krabador, faccio un esempio. Quando il pc va in stand by al riavvio mi appaiono 2 login page. Quindi mi ritrovo a mettere la psw due volte.
<krabador> epizefiri, ma se hai installato mate su ubuntu con unity, sei vittima di cio' che succede quando si installano piu' ambienti grafici nella stessa distribuzione
<epizefiri> krabador, si ho fatto esattamente questo
<krabador> si accavallano default, e riferimenti di librerie di applicazioni
<epizefiri> krabador, quindi con una fresh install ubuntu mate è stabile?
<krabador> per questo , è  sconsigliato installare piu' ambienti grafici sullo stesso sistema, se non si ha voglia di andare a toccare, se si vuole usare un solo utente, tutti i file di configurazione dei default di sistema
<krabador> epizefiri, una fresh install di un qualsiasi sistema con un determinato ambiente grafico, mette di fronte l'utente a come è l'ambiente grafico in questione , in default
<krabador> con le modifiche effettuate dai dev della distro, nel caso di una distro custom come ubuntu
<krabador> Kal-El, e sull'adattatore stesso non c'è scritto nulla ?
<epizefiri> krabador, thx
<krabador> "<epizefiri> Dopo anni passati a cercare di farmi piacere unity" ---> si deve usare cio' che funziona in base alle proprie esigenze e comunità, mi spiace per i tuoi anni persi con qualcosa che ti faceva stare scomodo
<krabador> *esigenze e comodità
<epizefiri> krabador, si ma è sicuramente colpa della mia pigrizia =)
<krabador> epizefiri, no, è che se hai sofferto, ce ne stavano tante di soluzioni
<epizefiri> krabador, sono un programmatore PHP. È un po' la stessa sensazione che ho con quel linguaggio. So che php fa schifo, ma alla fine ci lavoro da anni e non ho lo stimolo di iniziare a usare altro per il web :D Anche per il DE, unity è preinstallato e alla fine funziona.. certo che potevo svegliarmi prima, ho controllato su wikipedia, me lo tiro dietro da 4 anni :D
<Guest80670> salve scusate ma volevo chiedervi se migliorano le cose passando da un kernel 4.4.0-38 ad un kernel 4.7.4 ?? se si come faccio a fare l'aggiornamento?
<Carlin0> Guest80670, non si da supporto a software non proveniente dai repo ufficiali
<Guest80670> ok scusate per la domanda allora
<Carlin0> il 4.7 non ce ancora nei repo
<Carlin0> non c'è manco su debian testing ancora  e questo indica che sia molto instabile al momento
<Guest80670> ma scusa la domanda un po banale ma http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline ?
<Carlin0> Guest80670, fa parte dei repo ?
<porpora> Notebook model Hp Pavilion 15 Notebook PC; processor Type: Intel (R) Core (TM)
<porpora> HP Pavilion 15 Notebook
<Carlin0> porpora, ?
<porpora> Sto scrivendo tutte le caratteristiche per poter risolvere il problema...
<porpora> così mi avete chiesto
<Carlin0> che problema , quando te l'hanno chiesto ?
<porpora> in una chat di circa un'ora fa
<porpora> devo rispiegare il problema?
<Carlin0> un ora le gente va anche via , non siamo fissi qui
<porpora> ok
<porpora> Ho un Problema con il riavvio del pc
<porpora> All'avvio mi compaiono tre possibilità
<porpora> su schermata viola
<porpora> Scelta: Ubuntu; Opzioni avanzate per ubuntu; System Setup
<porpora> Nessuna mi permette di riavviare il pc
<Carlin0> porpora, se lasci fare da solo cosa accade ?
<Carlin0> perchè quel menù ha un timer
<porpora> Arrivo ad una schermata su fondo nero
<Carlin0> 5 o 10 secondi ora non ricordo bene
<porpora> con scritto diverse cose: provo a scriverle
<Carlin0> riesci a fare una foto ?
<Carlin0> magari col cellulare
<porpora> Si, ma poi come la invio?
<Carlin0> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<porpora> Non posso ora
<porpora> Provo a scrivere
<porpora> feve
<porpora> Errore
<porpora> dev sda2:
<porpora> recoverin journal
<porpora> dev sda2: clean, 234996 30236672 files
<porpora> 308 120944128  blocks
<porpora> Welcome to emergency mod!
<porpora> After logging in, type "journalctl -xb"
<porpora> to view system logs
<porpora> sysytem reboot
<porpora> to reboot, sysytem default
<porpora> or ^D
<porpora> to Press Enter for maintenance
<porpora> or press Control-D to continue
<porpora> questo è quello che compare
<Carlin0> e se premi ctrl +d
<Carlin0> cosa accae ?
<porpora> ripete la stessa scritta
<porpora> scusami
<krabador> porpora, non hai mai indicato caratteristiche indicative , richiesteti prima
<porpora> compare: root@igor-Pavilion-15-Notebook-PC
<krabador> porpora, non hai mai indicato la versione di ubuntu
<krabador> cosa è successo prima
<porpora> ultima
<krabador> porpora, i soprannomi usali con gli amici
<porpora> ?
<krabador> porpora, rispondi con precisione
<krabador> qui dentro, altrimenti , torna quando avrai voglia di farlo
<porpora> In che senso?
<epizefiri> porpora, mi sa che lui ha capito "compare" come "cumpa" invece tu intendevi "appare"
<porpora> esatto
<epizefiri> (al sud italia usiamo "compare" come per dire "amico")
<porpora> perdonatemi
<porpora> cosa devo fare?
<krabador> !dettagli  | porpora
<ubot-it> porpora: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, modello CPU, quantitativo di RAM, modello Scheda Video; se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<krabador> e ti sono stati chiesti da un'ora
<krabador> ripeto , se no, torna quando hai voglia di rispondere con precisione
<krabador> nessun problema
<epizefiri> krabador, ok però non lo ammazzare. Siamo stati tutti noobs
<epizefiri> krabador, ti ha anche chiesto scusa per un errore che hai fatto tu (leggi il mio commmento sul compare)
<epizefiri> krabador, sta provando a darti i dettagli. Ma sinceramente nemmeno io capisco che dettagli vuoi. prova a chiedere con precisione, porpora non mi sembra insolente.
<porpora> Ultima versione di Ubuntu; HP Pavilion 15 Notebook PC; Processor Type Intel core i3-3217U CPU 1.80 GHz; Total Memory 4 GB; BIOS Version F. 34; Bios vendor Insyde
<porpora> Factory Installed OS Win (
<porpora> 8
<porpora> il problema non lo conosco
<porpora> so soltanto che non riesco più a fare nulla
<porpora> tutto è successo dopo aver provato ad riparare pacchetti danneggiati
<porpora> visto che il lettore cd-dvd non leggeva
<krabador> epizefiri, ma che cosa stai dicendo?
<krabador> epizefiri, essere noobs non significa non capire l'italiano
<porpora> ?
<epizefiri> krabador, http://screencloud.net/v/5PD3
<krabador> sono state fatte delle domande a porpora, a cui non ha mai riposto e piu' volte, quindi #ubuntu-it-chat, per il resto
<porpora> non capisco
<krabador> epizefiri, io non c'entro con quella linea, hai fatto tutto da solo
<krabador> !ripristino | porpora
<ubot-it> porpora: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<epizefiri> porpora, no nulla non ci arriva :\
<krabador> con la iso di 16.04
<krabador> epizefiri, aaah, ho capito
<porpora> da usb non riparte
<krabador> !troll | epizefiri
<ubot-it> epizefiri: Trollare è un comportamento considerato fastidioso dagli altri utenti del canale. Questo include andare offtopic o chiedere la stessa cosa piu volte ottenendo risposte ma non considerarle, e questi non sono i soli comportamenti che possono essere considerati da troll. Per favore leggi /msg ubot-it irc - se questo riguarda te, potresti ritrovarti fuori dal canale.
<porpora> provo a seguire le indicazioni di nuovo
<porpora> Grazie
<krabador> di niente, se vuoi preservare i dati , devi scegliere "altro"
<krabador> quando di chiede dove installare , al che selezionare la partizione root del sistema che devi recuperare
<krabador> assicurarti che la casella di formattazione non sia spuntata
<krabador> vai avanti
<checco> salve, vorrei aggiornare ubuntu all ultima versione senza perdere i dati , ma dal gestore non mi suggerisce nulla nonostante abbia inserito le impostazioni per cotrollare nueve versioni,
<checco> attualmente ho la 15.10
<checco> apposto risolto , grazie lo stesso . non ho visto il messaggio nuovo aggiornamento disponibile
<checco> slave
<valetittina> ciao a tutti
<valetittina> c'è qualcuno
<valetittina> ce nessunooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<valetittina> #amleto
<valetittina> :(
<genbu> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<valetittina> ciao all ora in pratica vorrei istallare ubuntu  ,  che mi arrivasse direttamente il cd a c asa come devo fare
<valetittina> acer aspire 5810 tg
<valetittina> questo è il modello del pc ma non riesco a scaricarlo  connessione molto lenta
<genbu> hai l'adsl?
<amleto> Forse qualcuno mi ha risposto, per la stampante Canon? Distrattamente ho spento il computer e -essendo poco pratico di chat- non so come ritrovare, gli interventi delle ultime due ore...
<valetittina> ho un adsl medianet
<genbu> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoPromozione/ProgettoCDUbuntu
<valetittina> ma quando provo a scaricare non parte il downlod nella percentuale
<genbu> segui il link e richiedilo con una mail
<valetittina> ma quanto costa ? lo sai
<genbu> no, un operatore ufficiale credo sappia dirtelo
<genbu> http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download
<genbu> ma lo scarichi da qui?
<valetittina> sisi
<valetittina> dal sito ufficiale
<Carlin0> !download
<ubot-it> download is http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ o http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ o http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.04
<Carlin0> prova gli altri link valetittina
<max-lugano> da tempo il sistema mi dice libkf5service5:amd64 (--configure):
<max-lugano>  il pacchetto si trova in uno stato di inconsistenza critico: è consigliato
<max-lugano>  installarlo nuovamente prima di tentare la configurazione
<Carlin0> max-lugano, che ubuntu hai ?
<max-lugano> 16.04 LTS
<valetittina> sto provando a scaricare una immagine da 655mb
<valetittina> pero mi dice che mi permettera di usare ubunto come server
<Carlin0> max-lugano,  32 o 64 ?
<max-lugano> 64
<genbu> valetittina, devi scaricare ubuntu desktop
<krabador> valetittina, lascia perdere ubuntu server
<Carlin0> max-lugano, apri un terminale e  dai questi comandi
<krabador> valetittina, non cliccare a caso nelle pagine che ti vengono fornite
<max-lugano> dimmi
<Carlin0> max-lugano, sudo apt install pastebinit
<valetittina> oia
<valetittina> che casino
<krabador> !dettagli | valetittina
<ubot-it> valetittina: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, modello CPU, quantitativo di RAM, modello Scheda Video; se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<Carlin0> max-lugano, dpkg -l | grep libkf5service5 | pastebinit
<krabador> valetittina, fornisci dettagli hardware, e che cosa ci devi fare col sistema
<Carlin0> max-lugano, il 2 comando crea un link postalo qui
<max-lugano> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23182173/
<max-lugano> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23182173/
<Carlin0> max-lugano, uname -a | pastebinit
<valetittina> ciao krabador all ora ti spiego , ho formattato un pc che avevo vecchio , il problema e che devo aver danneggiato il sistema operativo windows e ora non si avvia piu, quindi per evitare costi eccessivi, ho sentito parlare di questo sistema operativo molto efficiente e lo volevo provare  mettendolo in una chiavetta usb e poi istallandolo
<max-lugano> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23182179/
<Carlin0> max-lugano, sudo apt install --reinstall libkf5service5:amd64 | pastebinit
<max-lugano> WARNING: apt does not have a stable CLI interface. Use with caution in scripts.
<max-lugano> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23182188/
<krabador> valetittina, e allora scarica direttamente lubuntu
<krabador> !lubuntu | valetittina
<ubot-it> valetittina: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate/lubuntu | Download: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/16.04/release/ | md5: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/16.04/release/MD5SUMS
<krabador> !installazione | valetittina
<ubot-it> valetittina: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<krabador> !iso | valetittina
<ubot-it> valetittina: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<Carlin0> max-lugano, sudo apt update && sudo apt -y dist-upgrade | pastebinit
<krabador> hai tutte le guide del caso. Se avessi risposto con precisione alla richiesta !dettagli , piuttosto che con prosa, avresti avuto risposte piu' precise
<krabador> valetittina, fa ancora in tempo ;)
<max-lugano> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23182200/
<valetittina> krabador aspe
<valetittina> sto cercando non ricordo i dati a memoria
<krabador> con calma
<Carlin0> max-lugano, dpkg -l | grep libkf5service5 | pastebinit
<max-lugano> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23182203/
<valetittina> https://thepb.in/p/vghOJyZMVArF3
<Carlin0> max-lugano, sei a posto ciao
<max-lugano> grazie mille!
<valetittina> https://thepb.in/p/mwh1VRqDA7Ls5
<valetittina> krabador non mi fa fare copia incolla
<valetittina> clicca sul link per piacere
<krabador> devo scegliere tra i 2
<krabador> ?
<krabador> :D
<valetittina> hahahah no uno uno va bene
<valetittina> che casino
<krabador> valetittina, quanta ram hai ...
<valetittina> mhh
<krabador> valetittina, se hai da 2gb di ram in su , puoi usare tutti i tipi di ubuntu , tra ubuntu e derivate. I link per scaricare ognuna di esse, è http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<krabador> tranquillamente 64bit
<valetittina> eccomi
<valetittina> siii
<valetittina> c'era una versione di windos
<valetittina> 64
<krabador> !windows | valetittina
<ubot-it> valetittina: per ricevere supporto per windows, rivolgersi al canale ##windows
<valetittina> il problema e che il pc non si avvia
<valetittina> si avvia solo cn la priorita
<valetittina> va be cosa centra windos io voglio provare ubuntu
<krabador> valetittina, sono state risposte  tutte le tue domande, da quando sei entrata, hai altre domande ?
<krabador> entrato/a
<valetittina> e so che posso avviarlo con la priorita del boot , solo che non riesco a scaricarlo
<valetittina> :(
<Carlin0> valetittina, da nessuno dei 3 link ?
<Carlin0> !download
<ubot-it> download is http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ o http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ o http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.04
<valetittina> dal sito index quale versione va bene per il pc
<krabador> Carlin0, hai problemi a leggere i messaggi che ti sono stati dati? Hai chiesto come avere direttamente un cd fisico, e ti è stato dato il link , ti è stato detto come fare il cd di una qualsiasi versione ubuntu, di cui ti sono stati dati tutti i link per scaricare tutte le versioni
<krabador> valetittina, ^
<krabador> Carlin0, ops
<valetittina> c'è ne sono tanti
<krabador> valetittina, con il pc che hai , puoi usare tutte quante esse
<krabador> !derivate | valetittina
<ubot-it> valetittina: http://www.ubuntu.com/about/about-ubuntu/flavours - http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate | Download derivate: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<krabador> tramite questo, puoi avere informazioni su come sono fatte le derivate. Sul sito ufficiale ubuntu trovi informazioni su come è fatto ubuntu
<krabador> scegli con calma, scarica la versione che vuoi, e puoi andare tranquillamente con amd64 ,ovvero la 64 bit
<Carlin0> su su uno che usa thepb.in non si perde per così poco
<krabador> ti è stato indicato cosa seguire se vuoi installare
<krabador> Carlin0, esatto
<krabador> valetittina, per altri problemi , chiedi.
<valetittina> ubuntu-16.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso
<valetittina> ecco forse  ci siamo sto scaricndo questo sul un altro pc
<krabador> molto bene
<valetittina> quello che mi chiedo è adesso come faccio a creare una pennina usb bootable ?
<valetittina> avete qualche dritta
<Carlin0> valetittina, che sistemi operativi hai a disposizione ?
<valetittina> ho windos 10
<valetittina> ma non esiste una applicazione che trasferisca
<Carlin0> !usbwin
<ubot-it> Scarica Rufus: https://rufus.akeo.ie/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<valetittina> a ok fa tutto da solo ?
<Carlin0> ce la guida ... leggi
<zhar> Ciao, in "ubuntu software", sotto "updates" appare una voce strana che si riferisce al "system firmware" del mio notebook. Nella descrizione appare: "Device cannot be used during update". Non c'é neanche il pulsante "update". Cos'é?
<Vincenzo> salve
<Vincenzo> sto installando ubuntu per la 1 volta sul mio portatile
<Vincenzo> affiancandolo a win7
<Vincenzo> ma ho un dubbio riguardo a delle configurazioni che mi chiede adesso
<Vincenzo> potete aiutarmi?
<Genbu> !aiuto
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<krabador> !dettagli | Vincenzo
<ubot-it> Vincenzo: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, modello CPU, quantitativo di RAM, modello Scheda Video; se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<Vincenzo> dunque sto installando ubuntu 16.04
<Vincenzo> sul mio notebook asus g53jw
<Vincenzo> cpu i7 , 8GB ram, S.video nvidia gtx 460 m
<krabador> Vincenzo, bene , che dubbio hai?
<Vincenzo> ho avviato il cd d installazione e sono al punto in cui devo scegliere la partizione su cui installare ubuntu, che ho già creato da windows, ma nella finestra di modifica partizione mi chiede come usare e ho selezionato file system ext4 con j. e sotto mi chiede il punto di mount
<Vincenzo> devo selezionare solamente / ?
<krabador> Vincenzo, si
<krabador> se hai tanto spazio a disposizione , sarebbe meglio una partizione per  /  ed una partizione per /home
<Vincenzo> ho 60 GB a disposizione
<krabador> allora fai tutto /
<Vincenzo> mi è sembrato di capire dalla guida che dovrei creare io la partizione di swap x ubuntu?
<krabador> Vincenzo, se uefi è abilitato, il grub , ovvero il bootloader , deve finire nella partizione EFI
<Vincenzo> no ho visto dal bios che uefi è disabilitato
<krabador> Vincenzo, da 4gb in poi, solo se iberni, che comunque è una cosa che si puo' configurare dopo anche senza swap
<Vincenzo> quindi x adesso vado solo con qst partizione settata come sopra?
<krabador> non posso venire li a farlo per te :D
<Vincenzo> si certo..ma volevo capire meglio xkè è la 1 volta che installo ubuntu dopo anni di win
<Vincenzo> va bene installare il boot loader nella stessa partizione?
<krabador> <krabador> Vincenzo, se uefi è abilitato, il grub , ovvero il bootloader , deve finire nella partizione EFI
<krabador> altrimenti in disco , non in partizione
<krabador> /dev/sdx , non /dev/sdxy
<krabador> disco che deve partire in boot
<Vincenzo> io ho un unico HD partizionato in 4 parti: sda1 NTFS per windows loader, sda2 in NTFS x win, sda4 NTFS che utilizzo per salvataggio dati e file vari, sda5 per ubuntu
<Vincenzo> non c'è altro
<krabador> hai un menu  a tendina , per il bootloader
<Vincenzo> si
<krabador> va messo in disco , non in partizione
<krabador> Vincenzo, non è una domanda :D
<krabador> <krabador> /dev/sdx , non /dev/sdxy
<Vincenzo> forse sda
<krabador> bingo.
<Vincenzo> sdx non c'è
<krabador> Vincenzo, mai fatto le incognite , a scuola^
<krabador> ?
<krabador> x, per dire, che non posso sapere qual'è il tuo disco qui
<krabador> potrebbe essere dalla a alla z
<krabador> se ne hai uno solo, sda.
<Vincenzo> scusa ma sn proprio asciutto di ubuntu e pensavo che con sdx intendevi qualcos'altro
<porpora> Il lettore cd-dvd non legge i dischi
<Vincenzo> non pensavo in qst momento a x come incognita!
<Vincenzo> ok sda
<krabador> Vincenzo, nessun problema
<krabador> porpora, potrebbe essere rotto.
<porpora> come posso accertarmi?
<krabador> porpora, se hai masterizzato correttamente il disco che vuoi far partire, e ti sei assicurato che il masterizzatore sia correttamente settato, e non parte il disco , il masterizzatore è andato
<krabador> porpora, rivolgendoti ad un centro assistenza hardware
<porpora> ok
<porpora> grazie
<Vincenzo> uff..xò il tasto avanti non è cliccabile ...manca qualcosa?
<porpora> volevo chiedervi un'altra cosa
<porpora> come faccio ad installare lubuntu su un pc che non ha l'avvio usb?
<krabador> Vincenzo, fa una schermata, premendo il tasto stamp
<krabador> !image | Vincenzo
<ubot-it> Vincenzo: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<krabador> Vincenzo, mandala qui
<krabador> porpora, se non parte neanche il supporto ottico,non puoi
<porpora> non parlo dello stasso pc
<krabador> porpora, e diciamo che sta proprio inguaiato sto pc, che piu' che da utente inesperto, è da far manutenere da un esperto ;)
<krabador> porpora, non cambia.
<krabador> porpora, <porpora> come faccio ad installare lubuntu su un pc che non ha l'avvio usb?   ---- > <krabador> porpora, se non parte neanche il supporto ottico,non puoi
<krabador> se parte il supporto ottico, da supporto ottico.
<porpora> quindi, masterizzando un dvd con lubuntu potrebbe andr bene?
<porpora> ?
<Vincenzo> eccola http://prnt.sc/cicuwf
<porpora> posso installare lubuntu masterizzando un dvd con lubuntu ?
<krabador> porpora, ma leggi o ti sforzi di non leggere apposta, per ripetere le domande ?
<porpora> chiedo scusa, forse nn ho letto
<porpora> Gentilissimi
<Vincenzo> krabador, vista la foto?
<krabador> Vincenzo, esci dall'installer, carica "prova ubuntu senza installare "
<Vincenzo> sta uscendo
<krabador> Vincenzo, carichi una volta dentro gparted, elimini /dev/sda5
<krabador> Vincenzo, la ricrei direttamente ext4 , applichi le modifiche
<krabador> fai partire dalla stessa prova , l'installazione
<krabador> ed entri qui da li
<Vincenzo> perchè ora mi chiede l'accesso!?!?! ahhhhhhhhhhh
<krabador> Vincenzo, come hai fatto il supporto di installazione?
<krabador> Vincenzo, hai riavviato il pc o no?
<Vincenzo> no
<krabador> ...
<krabador> ehm  ... "riavvia il pc, e fa partire la sessione di prova"
<Vincenzo> mi sto sentendo un imbecille...
<Vincenzo> non pensavo fosse così articolato installare ubuntu
<krabador> Vincenzo, non lo è infatti
<krabador> ma se non leggi assolutamente nulla, e di fatto fai le partizioni da windows, che non ha senso
<Vincenzo> beh sembra + complicato di win 7
<Vincenzo> dalla guida ammetteva di poter fare la partizione da win
<krabador> Vincenzo, tutto è complicato se ci si butta a secco senza cognizione di causa
<krabador> Vincenzo, ammetteva"
<krabador> perchè puo' fare eccezione, ma con ubuntu non è la norma
<krabador> Vincenzo, se avessi letto la guida, avresti visto che c'è una voce, nell'installler "installa a fianco di windows"
<krabador> e poi fa tutto da solo, senza bisogno di fare partizioni a mano , ed assegnarle in schermate
<Vincenzo> si l'ho vista ma la guida diceva che nel caso in cui la partizione sia stata creata da win dovevo andare su "altro"
<krabador> ma sentiti pure esperto ,senza leggere documentazione ufficiale
<krabador> Vincenzo, esatto
<krabador> siccome non è indicato crearle da win, le si creano direttamente da ubuntu ed amen
<krabador> Vincenzo, se trovi tutto questo complicato, non ti preoccupare, usa tranquillametne quello che sei abituato ad usare , con cui ti trovi piu' comodo, nessun problema
<Vincenzo> ma ke risposta è?
<Vincenzo> non ho ica fatto una critica
<Vincenzo> sto cercando d  capire
<akis24> Vincenzo: bene ora sai che fare evitiamo polemiche
<Vincenzo> boh ..ottima chat
<akis24> nessuno ti obbliga a restarci .. la scelta è tua
<Vincenzo> ho specificato che non avevo mai installato prima e vengo persino criticato?
<Vincenzo> sn entrato x bisnogno infatti
<akis24> Vincenzo: ti ho invitato a evitare polemiche se hai letto sopra ..
<Vincenzo> nn sn stato costretto
<Vincenzo> si e io avevo kiesto un aiuto
<Vincenzo> ma evidentemente la mia richiesta era troppo banale
<Vincenzo> grazie lo stesso
<akis24> Vincenzo: mi sembra ti sia stato dato e spiegato anche
<Vincenzo> ciao
<akis24> prego
<krabador> Vincenzo, se non capisci non incolpare nessuno
<Feuerbach> irc.ircitalia.net
<UBI62> buonasera
<UBI62> c'è nessuno?
<Carlin0> !nessuno | UBI62
<ubot-it> UBI62: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<UBI62> una domanda, non capisco perchè quando provo a copiare un file .avi sulla mia pendrive mi da errore...
<Carlin0> UBI62, su ubuntu ?
<UBI62> lubuntu
<Carlin0> quanto è grande il file ?
<UBI62> l'operazione è stata completata con errori
<UBI62> 1.6 gb
<UBI62> scusa 1.4 GiB
<Carlin0> potrebbe essere la pendrive che è andata a escort
<UBI62> ????...
<UBI62> ho provato  a formattare ma ha non riesco
<UBI62> e da poco che utilizzo lubuntu
<UBI62> è*
<freccia> da ubuntu 16 installato da solo per tornare al 14 come devo fare?
<Carlin0> reinstallare
<freccia> come xo
<Carlin0> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<freccia> si ma devo formattare prima il 16 o inserire il disco d avvio e fa tutto lui
<lucaaaaa> buonasera! ho dei problemi con ubuntu. Ho un pc windows 10, ho messo ubuntu su usb e installo. ogni volta che riavvio il computer dopo l installazione mi apre sempre la finestra di installarlo ancora! cosa posso fare? Grazie
<doom_> salve uso ubuntu gnome 14.04.5  su un portatile da qualche giorno mi si impalla  si muove solo il mouse ma i programmi rimangono bloccati, si blocca bleach bit e non mi fa il backup automatico su hd esterno com Deja Dup
<loominol> doom_: `uptime` che dice?
<doom_> loominol non so cosa sia  uptime
<doom_> e la prima volta che me lo fa
<loominol> doom_: in terminale dai il comando    uptime e mostrane l'output
<doom_> loominol : http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23183733/
<loominol> e` piuttosto elevato il carico
<loominol> allora doom_ prova ad installare htop, sudo apt-get install htop
<doom_> ok
<loominol> se non lo hai gia` installato, prova a dare `htop` prima
<doom_> loominol , l'ho installato ,che faccio?
<loominol> doom_: digita htop in bash
<doom_> loominol  non capisco
<loominol> doom_: sei in bash, no?
<doom_> terminale?
<loominol> digita htop, e ti mostra tutti i processi
<doom_> fatto
<loominol> scorri verticalmente con pg up e pg dn
<loominol> vedi se ci sono processi che usano molta CPU
<loominol> doom_: o, se vuoi, prova:  ps aux | awk '{ print $3 "     " $11 }' | sort -n
<loominol> e mostrane l'output
<doom_> loominol : http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23183766/
<loominol> doom_: e` proprio 72.6 deja-dup
<loominol> doom_:  e free -m  che dice?
<doom_> loominol : http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23183780/
<loominol> doom_: e` da quasi 1 giorno acceso
<doom_> no
<loominol> no scusa, 3 ore
<doom_> beh si
<loominol> e fin da subito si comporta cosi`, oppure solo dopo un po`?
<loominol> Solo a seguito del fatto che tu avvii quei processi?
<loominol> la procedura per il backup su hd esterno?
<doom_> non solo quello
<doom_> dopo un po che ce l'ho acceso inizia a fare cosi
<loominol> anche senza che tu abbia avviato manualmente un processo qualunque?
<doom_> non riesco ad effettuare  i lbackup
<loominol> beh, ma adesso il processo deja-dup e` running, evidentemente ci mettera` molto tempo e si prendera` diverse risorse
<loominol> perche` dici che non puoi far il backup?
<doom_> mi da la notifica di backup esterno inserisco l'hd mi chiede la password ma nn mi effettua il backup
<doom_> ora nn sto facendo il backup
<doom_> ho ld staccato
<doom_> hd esterno e staccato
<loominol> pero` il processo e` attivo ancora, killalo con:  (sudo) killall deja-dup
<doom_> ho un diffusore a ventola sotto il pc che e collegata alla usb perche si scalda molto
<doom_> mi capita che si blocca aprendo solo 2 programmi
<doom_> con qualsiasi programma si blocca
<loominol> cosa vuoi dire?
<doom_> che se apro 2 programmi , per esempio quello per le foto si blocca anche  il programma
<doom_> e bleachbit si blocca a meta della pulizia
<loominol> e tu che fai?
<doom_> aspetto che si sblocca oppure mi compare la scritta forza uscita
<loominol> devi tener d'occhio htop, quale siano i processi che si prendono le risorse e da li` capire quale sia la cause del freezing del sistema o applicazioni
<loominol> hai killato deja-dup? Era bloccato e ora si e` "sbloccato"?
<loominol> O non lo era ne` prima, ne` lo e` ora?
<doom_> si l' ho killato
<loominol> allora adesso:  ps aux | awk '{ print $3 "     " $11 }' | sort -n | tail -n 10    che da`?
<doom_> loominol : http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23183858/
<doom_> sembra che va meglio ora
<loominol> doom_: se con deja-dup non riesci a soddisfare le tue esigenze, puoi provare altre vie, rsync
<doom_> pero ho fatto un po di backup con deja-dup
<doom_> non mi aveva mai dato problemi ma da circa 1settimana che sto avendo problemi
#ubuntu-it 2016-09-16
<porpora> Buongiorno. Vorrei sapere perché all'avvio del pc compare la seguente scritta: dva sad2, 223979  30236672 files, 3100782  120944120 blocks?
<porpora> Buongiorno. Vorrei sapere perché all'avvio del pc compare la seguente scritta: dva sad2, 223979 30236672 files, 3100782 120944120 blocks?
<porpora> Buongiorno. Vorrei sapere perché all'avvio del pc compare la seguente scritta: dva sad2, 223979 30236672 files, 3100782 120944120 blocks?
<alfonso_1234444_> ciao
<alfonso_1234444_> !list
<ubot-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<genbu> !uefi
<ubot-it> UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Somewhere> Buongiorno, ho un problema con gli aggiornamenti periodici del software. Avevo installato Avidemux, poi l'ho disinstallato, ma ancora mi suggerisce gli aggiornamenti per Avidemux, che ovviamente non riesce ad installare. C'è un modo per rimuovere gli aggiornamenti per avidemux?
<genbu> Somewhere, lo hai installato da un ppa?
<Somewhere> Non ricordo, l'avevo installato molto tempo fa, ma credo di averlo installato dal software center
<genbu> che versione di ubuntu hai?
<Somewhere> ubuntu 14.04
<genbu> !avidemux
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'avidemux'
<Somewhere> Scusami cosa vuoi dire?
<iose> salve
<iose> ho scaricato la iso di lubuntu per poi renderla avviabile in una chiavetta.
<iose> all'avvio del pc non parte in boot
<iose> ho dato priorità alle porte usb
<iose> ho scaricato piu volte l'iso e ripetuto il tutto
<iose> cosa può essere?
<loominol> iose: come hai fatto?
<iose> ho scaricato l'iso, dopo aver formattato la chiavetta in ext4, l'ho resa bootable con unetbootin..
<iose> inserito la chaivetta, riavviato il pc.. nulla..
<iose> parte il sistema..
<iose> come dicevo.. la priorità è su usb
<loominol> iose: tu dici nel bios
<iose> si si
<loominol> allora, si tratta di rifare l'operazione, ma non usando unetbootin
<iose> cosa posso usare..
<loominol> l'iso file ce l'hai, giusto?
<loominol> intanto dai:  file path/di/lubuntu/iso
<iose> si ce l'ho
<loominol> allora posta l'output di:   file path/di/lubuntu/iso
<loominol> mettici il percorso di dove si trova il file iso di lubuntu
<iose> mmm
<iose> mi dice che non può aprire
<iose> forse sbaglio qualcosa
<iose> ose@ioselinux ~ $  file /home/iose/Scaricati/lubuntu-16.04.1-desktop-amd64
<loominol> lubuntu-16.04.1-desktop-amd64 e` il file .iso? Sicuro?
<loominol> o e` solo, magari, la directory che lo contiene?
<iose> ok ci sono.. non avevo messo .iso
<iose> iose@ioselinux / $ sudo file /home/iose/Scaricati/lubuntu-16.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso
<iose> e ma non mi fa incollare tutto
<loominol> l'output serve
<loominol> posta l'output di quel comando
<loominol> !paste | iose
<ubot-it> iose: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<iose> DOS/MBR boot sector ISO 9660 CD-ROM filesystem data (DOS/MBR boot sector) 'Lubuntu 16.04.1 LTS amd64' (bootable); partition 2 : ID=0xef, start-CHS (0x3ff,254,63), end-CHS (0x3ff,254,63), startsector 14808, 4736 sectors
<iose> ecco
<iose> fatto
<loominol> iose: dai:  dpkg -l | grep -i isohybrid
<iose> fatto
<loominol> non da` output?
<iose> no
<loominol> prova con dpkg -l | grep -i syslinux
<iose> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23185877/
<loominol> la chiavetta ora e` inserita?
<iose> no
<loominol> sudo blkid
<loominol> inseriscila
<iose> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23185884/
<loominol> quindi e` /dev/sdb: LABEL="lubu" UUID="60d32152-4290-4e15-bf6a-6297e48b2601" TYPE="ext4"
<iose> si
<iose> non credo sia danneggiata.. posso provare ad usare un'altra app..
<loominol> iose: no
<loominol> adesso dai:   sudo isohybrid /path/lubuntu/iso
<loominol> come prima, metti il percorso della iso
<loominol> cioe`:   sudo isohybrid /home/iose/Scaricati/lubuntu-16.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso
<iose> non mi restituisce nulla
<loominol> ok
<loominol> adesso, la chiavetta e` inserita e non montata, giusto?
<iose> è inserita e montata.
<loominol> comunque, mostra l'output di:   mount
<loominol> e di:  sudo fdisk -l
<iose> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<iose> qui il mount: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23185894/
<iose> qui fdisk: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23185898/
<loominol> iose: sudo umount /dev/sdb
<iose> fatto
<krabador> già fatto?
<loominol> iose: ok, allora adesso dai:      sudo dd if=/home/iose/Scaricati/lubuntu-16.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso of=/dev/sdb bs=4M && sync
<loominol> e attendi, quando ti ritorna il prompt, prova il boot dalla chiavetta
<iose> dd: failed to open '/dev/sdb': No medium found
<krabador> se fai sudo dd if=quellochesia | pv | sudo dd of=quellochesia , hai un verbose
<loominol> iose: l'hai tolta?
<iose> no
<iose> l'ho smontata
<krabador> iose, staccala, riattaccala, sudo umount /dev/sdb1
<krabador> rimanda il comando, a te la scelta se vuoi dare la versione col verbose o senza
<iose> non so cosa sia il verbose :D
<krabador> non c'è molto da ridere, quando il comando per creare la pendrive, come postatoti da loominol , rimane muto 5 minuti, ti renderai conto
<krabador> di cos'è il verbose, a cosa serve,e quant'è utile.
<iose> ho dato il comando..vediamo
<iose> grazie cmq.. siete una risorsa
<iose> ha finito
<iose> provo a riavviare..
<jighes> Qualcuno mi può aiutare su cosa fare su ubuntu 16 64 bit non vedo piu la barra di lavoro
<jighes> Buongiorno
<jighes> Non vedo piu il launcher barra di lavoro cosa ppsso fare?
<akis24> jighes: provare a ripristinarlo
<akis24> !unityreset | jighes
<ubot-it> jighes: per resettare unity alle impostazioni di partenza, premi alt+f2 (o apri un terminale) e digita: unity --reset | Da Ubuntu 12.10 in avanti: sudo apt-get install dconf-tools esegui nel terminale:  dconf reset -f /org/compiz
<jighes> Da aspetto giusto? Mi risulta attivo
<akis24> jighes: leggi quanto postato e prova secondo la versione di ubuntu che usi
<jighes> Ho capito infatti ho usato sudo-apt-get
<akis24> jighes: alla fine della procedura dai sempre da terminale    setsid unity     e vedi se tutto torna al suo posto
<jighes> Ma la seconda riga mi dice dconf path must begin with a slash
<Carlin0> jighes, ma che ubuntu hai ?
<jighes> 16-10
<Carlin0> se bonanotte
<jighes> 16-10posso richiamare le vecchie impostazuioni pixel del monitor
<akis24> jighes: ancora in beta mice è stata rilasciata
<akis24> mica*
<Carlin0> jighes, se hai la 16.10 devi andare a chiedere supporto su #ubuntu-it+1
<jighes> Grazie
<akis24> jighes: se provi versioni in beta . segui quanto scritto da Carlin0
<jighes> Ho il backup male che vada
<akis24> bene jighes
<fede_rico> salve a tutti sto cercando di istalare lubunto su il mio notebook,ma quando lacio ilprogramma di istallazione del sistema operativo risscontro questo problema.
<fede_rico> Trovato spazio di swap non sicuro: Questo errore è irreversibile visto che dati sensibili potrebbero essere scritti sul disco non cifrati. Questo potrebbe permettere a qualcuno con accesso al disco di recuperare parte della chiave di cifratura o della passphrase. Disabilitare l'area di swap (per esempio usando swapoff) o configurare un'area di swap
<fede_rico>  cifrata e quindi configurare nuovamente i volumi cifrati. Questo programma verrà interrotto ora.
<fede_rico> qualc'uno puó aiutarmi a risolverlo?
<akis24> fede_rico: reinstalla senza cifratura
<fede_rico> capito ma se volessi la cifratura come posso fare?
<akis24> fede_rico:   sudo swapoff -a     e poi prova a continuare
<fede_rico> ok
<fede_rico> adesso lo faccio
<fede_rico> da dove lo iserisco il comando
<akis24> fede_rico: dal terminale
<fede_rico> devo istallare lubunto e poi accedere al teminale
<akis24> fede_rico: la swap era preesistente  ?
<fede_rico> non lo só mi é uscito quella nota che ti ho scritto prima
<fede_rico> ho dimenticato di dirti che adesso ho come sistema operativo ubuntu 15
<akis24> fede_rico: il problema è che la swap non è cifrata e l'installer vedendola cerca di usarla ma visto che tu vuoi cifrare i dati viene fuori l'errore rifai la procedura e crea un altra swap cifrata               anche la swap
<fede_rico> ok quindi devo accedere al terminale e mettere il comando che mi hai detto prima
<akis24> fede_rico: se cifri la swap esistente ubuntu 15 non riesce poi ad accedere alla swap
<akis24> fede_rico: puoi provare come ti ho scritto e vedere se va' avanti l'installazione
<fede_rico> da dove accedo al al terminale?
<akis24> fede_rico:  lo trovi su strumenti di sistema " lxterminal "
<akis24> fede_rico: dai uno sguardo qui anche .. e leggi bene  http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=30&t=612387
<fede_rico> ok
<fede_rico> non riesco piu´ ad accedre al sistema operativo ubuntu 15 nemmeno in modalita´ provvisoria e non riesco ad accedere al boot nemmeno con live di lubunto
<fede_rico> credo che istalleró lubunto senza crittografare niente e se faró in seguito un altra istallazione del sistema operativo critografando tutto
<akis24> fede_rico: inziando la procedura di installazione hai cancellato tutto immagino ti tocca reinstallare da zero  spiacente
<akis24> fede_rico: al momento la cifratura pone dei problemi almeno che non ti serva espressamente fanne a meno poi vedi tu ..
<fede_rico> ne faró ammeno per istallare il sistema operativo,e poi faró un altra istallazione cifrando tutto
<fede_rico> ultima domanda
<fede_rico> crede se accedo a prova lubuntu posso accedere da esso al terminale e immetere il comando che mi ha dato tu e che sulla giuda della pagian del forum che mi hai inviato
<fede_rico> ???
<akis24> fede_rico: da terminale se sei in live puoi dare qualsiasi comando o quasi ..
<fede_rico> allora ci provo con quella starda vediamo se riesco con il tuo aiuto a risolvere questo problema
<akis24> fede_rico: fai pure
<akis24> io ora esco nel caso chiedi magari qualcuno ti risponde
<fede_rico> ok
<fede_rico> grazie del supporto
<fede_rico> allora spero che qualcuno abbia visto i messaggi che ho scritto in precedenza nel caso non aveste letto ripeto non per spammare ma per risolvere il problema che ho riscontrato cercando di istallare lubuntu con crittografia dei dati sul mio notbook:
<fede_rico> Trovato spazio di swap non sicuro: Questo errore è irreversibile visto che dati sensibili potrebbero essere scritti sul disco non cifrati. Questo potrebbe permettere a qualcuno con accesso al disco di recuperare parte della chiave di cifratura o della passphrase. Disabilitare l'area di swap (per esempio usando swapoff) o configurare un'area di swap
<fede_rico>  cifrata e quindi configurare nuovamente i volumi cifrati. Questo programma verrà interrotto ora.
<fede_rico> questo é il messeggio che mi é venuto fuori dopo che ho immesso la password.
<fede_rico> adesso come mi ha consigliato akis24 sto per immettere il comando sudo swapoff -a in terminale sulla piattaforma di prova di lbuntu 16
<fede_rico> arrivo alla mia domanda leggendo in questa pagina http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=30&t=612387 del forum,in fondo ho letto questo
<fede_rico> Però ti avverto: facendo questo tipo di installazione dopo non aggiungerai altre partizioni su questo disco, c'è gente che se ne pentito.
<fede_rico> cosa si intende con aggiungerai altre partizioni al disco?
<fede_rico> itende persempre o se cambio sistema operativo posso cancellare tale partizione e metterneuna nuova al suo posto
<ilaria> buonasera. scrivo da un Acer Aspire one cpu Intel Atom processor n270 1,6 ghz 2gb ram HD da 250 gb. vorrei istallare ubuntu. consigli?
<krabador> installare lubuntu
<krabador> !lubuntu | ilaria
<ubot-it> ilaria: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate/lubuntu | Download: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/16.04/release/ | md5: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/16.04/release/MD5SUMS
<krabador> !installazione | ilaria
<ubot-it> ilaria: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<krabador> !usbwin | ilaria
<ubot-it> ilaria: Scarica Rufus: https://rufus.akeo.ie/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<krabador> !iso | ilaria
<ubot-it> ilaria: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<ilaria> per adesso grazie
<freccia> problema ubuntu 14.04 nn si avvia ho aperto il live da cd come posso fare per un ripristino
<krabador> !ripristino | freccia
<ubot-it> freccia: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<freccia> apposto grazie
<freccia> un altra cosa x installare driver amd manualmente su 14.04 dopo il fallimento con li 16
<krabador> freccia, fallimento'ù
<krabador> ?
<freccia> il 16.04 nn ce stato verso di far partire la scheda amd dedicata allora mi sono buttato sul 14
<freccia> xo mi ha dato dei problemi anche questo su driver aggiuntivi
<freccia> o installato i proprietari  e nn si avvia piu
<freccia> allora volevo provare manualmente
<krabador> freccia, scheda amd quale?
<freccia> amd radeon r5 m330
<krabador> ah, 2 giorni fa , sei stato qui
<krabador> freccia, ti dissi di provare fglrx-update
<freccia> esatto
<krabador> freccia, hai selezionato quello, dalla schermata driver aggiuntivi?
<freccia> si ma mi fa partire sempre l open
<freccia> e nn va
<krabador> freccia, in quella schermata , puo installare fglrx e fglrx-updates
<krabador> sei sicuro, ripeto, di aver installato questi ultimi?
<freccia> si
<freccia> schermo con il logo gnome e nnt
<freccia> ore e ore senza avvio
<krabador> freccia, sei ancora in quella situazione o stai già ripristinando ?
<freccia> no ancora devo fare tutto
<krabador> allora ctrl alt f1
<krabador> da pc bloccato, vedi se ti da un terminale a tutto schermo
<krabador> al che mandi aticonfig --initial
<krabador> riavvii, e vedi cosa fa
<freccia> poi
<freccia> ok ci provo
<krabador> freccia, dimmi cosa ti dice il comando
<ZEROTERRY> HO PROBLEMI A COLLEGARMI AL MIO ACCOUNT NONOSTANTE ABBIA INSERITO CORRETTAMENTE USERNAME E PASSWORD NON MI FÀ ACCERE
<krabador> togli il capslock
<ZEROTERRY> FORSE HO DIMENTICATO LA MAIL DI REGISTRAZIONE
<ZEROTERRY> ok
<krabador> sia qui dentro, sia per l'immissione dei tuoi dati
<ZEROTERRY> la mia e-mail è
<Carlin0> ZEROTERRY, ma di che account parli ?
<krabador> ZEROTERRY, qui dentro si fa supporto al sistema operativo ubunut
<ZEROTERRY> mts943@gmail.com
<krabador> ZEROTERRY, il tuo problema riguarda il sistema operativo?
<krabador> ZEROTERRY, sveglia
<krabador> rispondi
<fede_rico> salve a tutti
<krabador> !ciao | fede_rico
<fede_rico> riconosco che l'ora è tarda ma qualcuno può aiutarmi con il mio problema con lubuntu 16?
<ubot-it> fede_rico: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<krabador> !qualcuno | fede_rico
<ubot-it> fede_rico: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<fede_rico> allora ho un problema con gli aggiornamenti non riesco ad affetturali completamente
<krabador> fede_rico, sudo apt-get update | curl -F c=@- https://ptpb.pw
<krabador> fede_rico, nell'output c'è un url, incollalo qui
<fede_rico> nella riga di comando devo mettere tutto compreso il link
<fede_rico> ?
<krabador> fede_rico, copi ed incolli nel terminale, premi invio
<fede_rico> ok
<fede_rico> il programma curl non è istallato adesso lo istallo con il comando che mi è venuto fuoro
<fede_rico> adesso lo istallo con il comando che è escito
<fede_rico> uscito
<krabador> sisi, non perdere tempo ;)
<fede_rico> mi da errore
<fede_rico> faccio un pastebin così vedi il problema
<krabador> fede_rico, era il motivo per cui ho provato ad usare curl, che quindi non è di default in lubuntu
<krabador> se è bloccato il sistema di repositories non si puo' ne' aggiornare, ne' installare roba
<krabador> !pastebin | fede_rico
<ubot-it> fede_rico: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<fede_rico> e come si risolve quel problema?
<krabador> !pastebin | fede_rico
<ubot-it> fede_rico: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> di sudo apt-get update
<fede_rico> ok
<fede_rico> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23188903/
<fede_rico> eccolo
<krabador> fede_rico, df -h
<krabador> fede_rico, cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<krabador> fede_rico, ls -la /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<krabador> fede_rico, manda il pastebin di tutti e 3
<krabador>  
<fede_rico> ok
<fede_rico> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23188910/
<fede_rico> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23188917/
<fede_rico> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23188925/
<fede_rico> eccoli tutti e tre
<krabador> fede_rico, quando hai installato ?
<fede_rico> oggi pomeriggio
<krabador> fede_rico, considerando lo spazio libero nella partizione root, questo  "E: Errore di lettura - read (5: Errore di input/output)" nel primo comando , puo' essere segno di disco rovinato
<krabador> fede_rico, sudo apt-get update , di nuovo, e rifà pastebin
<fede_rico> come posso rimediare?
<krabador> fede_rico, cambiando disco.
<fede_rico> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23188934/
<fede_rico> avevo gli stessi problemi su ubuntu 15 ma ho risolto coambiando le impostazioni nelle opzioni degli aggiornamenti.
<krabador> fede_rico, "Errore di input/output" non è mai un buon segno
<krabador> fede_rico, software-properties-gtk
<fede_rico> lo sò me lo hanno detto già quando l'errore si è presentato con ubuntu 15
<krabador> e allora qualcosa significherà
<krabador> fede_rico, nel menu a tendina "scarica da" , cambia server dei repository. Come è impostato adesso?
<fede_rico> sever principale
<krabador> fede_rico, seleziona altro, seleziona poi , in italia, il server con garr
<krabador> chiudi correttamente , ti chiederà di aggiornare i repo, fallo, rimanda nel terminale sudo apt-get update
<krabador> e fa pastebin
<fede_rico> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23188963/
<krabador> fede_rico, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> fede_rico, sudo apt-get -y dist-upgrade | pastebinit
<fede_rico> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23188985/
<fede_rico> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23189064/
<freccia> aggiornare al kernel 4.7 si puo sul 14.04
<freccia> ?
<krabador> freccia, ufficialmente no
<krabador> freccia, e se non sei un utente esperto, evita di farlo non ufficialmente
<krabador> fede_rico, sudo apt-get install --reinstall fontconfig | pastebinit
<freccia> o chiesto solo perche ho letto sui forum per quelle maledette schede amd
<fede_rico> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23189150/
<krabador> fede_rico, incolla qui solo il link prodotto dal comando pastebinit
<krabador> fede_rico, sudo apt-get -y install --reinstall fontconfig | pastebinit
<krabador> freccia, ti ho risposto.
<fede_rico> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23189151/
<krabador> fede_rico, sudo apt-get -y dist-upgrade | pastebinit
<freccia> sono ben 5 volte che ripristino ahaahahahha
<krabador> se ti mette allegria, fallo piu' spesso.
<krabador> freccia, ti ho chiesto , ore fa, di segnalare cosa fa aticonfig --initial
<freccia> no sto a diventa matto
<krabador> dopo l'installazione di fglrx-updates
<freccia> scusa ma siccome lo scrivevo direttamente dal pc in live o dovuto riavviare e ripristinare perche nn diceva nnt
<freccia> dopo l installazione nnt
<freccia> nn parte
<krabador> freccia, non andava mandato in live, ma nel sistema
<freccia> cioè
<krabador> freccia, cerca di segnalare cosa ti si chiede, quando chiedi assistenza qui
<krabador> freccia, "cioè" ---> aticonfig --initial non va mandato dalla live
<krabador> ma dal tuo sistema operativo a schermo nero
<fede_rico> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23189163/
<fede_rico> eccolo
<freccia> non a schermo nero ma con l avvio grafico di gnome che carica ma per ore senza partire e nn mi fa aprire il terminale come mi hai detto tu
<krabador> fede_rico, cat /var/log/fontconfig.log | pastebinit
<krabador> freccia, hai la schermata grafica di immissione user e password?
<fede_rico> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23189185/
<freccia> no quella prima con il logo gnome prima dell immisione
<freccia> con i tre pallini che girano girano ma nnt
<krabador> freccia, da grub in avvio, seleziona "opzioni avanzate"
<krabador> freccia, successivamente la voce recovery/ripristino, in base a che lingua è
<krabador> successivamente root
<krabador> poi mandi    mount -o remount,rw /
<krabador> stando attento a non sbagliare
<krabador> poi aticonfig --initial
<krabador> freccia, ssto dando per scontato che fglrx-updates sono stati installati
<krabador> fede_rico, dpkg -l | grep fontconfig | pastebinit
<freccia> poi un altra cosa appena finisce l installazione di fglrx-updates me segnala subito un errore
<krabador> e vuoi essere pagato per segnalarlo qui?
<krabador> freccia, hai sempre avuto a che fare con tecnici/medici con la palla di vetro?
<fede_rico> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23189205/
<freccia> ahaha era solo per dirtelo
<krabador> fede_rico, sudo apt-get -y remove --purge fontconfig | pastebinit
<krabador> fede_rico, sudo apt-get -y install --reinstall fontconfig | pastebinit
<fede_rico> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23189213/
<fede_rico> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23189215/
<krabador> fede_rico,hai ancora la iso di lubuntu, scaricata?
<fede_rico> si
<krabador> !md5 | fede_rico
<ubot-it> fede_rico: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum | md5: http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.04/MD5SUMS
<fede_rico> la ho sulla live usb
<krabador> fede_rico, allora non ce l'hai piu'.
<krabador> fede_rico, riscarica la iso di lubuntu, controlla l'md5
<krabador> !lubuntu | fede_rico
<ubot-it> fede_rico: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate/lubuntu | Download: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/16.04/release/ | md5: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/16.04/release/MD5SUMS
<krabador> rifà la pendrive, reinstalla , senza cifratura della home
<fede_rico> ok
<fede_rico> non ti ho detto che istallando ho riscontrato problemi per fare la cifratura
<fede_rico> e quindi ho continuato senza cifrare
<krabador> fede_rico, il disco sembra andato. Ma prova a reinstallare con una iso con md5 verificato, da una pendrive affidabile.
<fede_rico> ok come controllo se la pen drive è affidabile?
<krabador> fede_rico, quanti anni ha ?
<fede_rico> non lo sò non credo ne abbia moti comunque adesso che ci penso ne ho una nuova
<fede_rico> uso quela
<krabador> fede_rico, molto bene
<fede_rico> quella
<fede_rico> poi come faccio a sapere qual''è la iso md5
<fede_rico> sono quelle infondo alla pagina
<fede_rico> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/16.04/release/
<fede_rico> ok ok ho leto adesso la guida a md5
<fede_rico> adesso faccio tutto
<krabador> fede_rico, ti ho postato quelle di lubuntu
<krabador> fai tutto con calma
<fede_rico> dopo che ho scaricato il sistema operativo e dopo aver controllato che tutto sia in regola devo trasferire tutto sulla chivetta con unbootin* oppure copio direttamente la iso sulla chiavetta la ricontrollo e poi la lancio
<fede_rico> ?
<krabador> fede_rico, no
<krabador> niente di cio' che hai detto
<krabador> !usbwin | fede_rico
<ubot-it> fede_rico: Scarica Rufus: https://rufus.akeo.ie/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<krabador> se hai ubuntu a disposizione, sudo dd if=/percorso/del/file.iso of=/dev/sdx
<krabador> dove x è la lettera di unità , della pendrive
<krabador> che verifichi con sudo fdisk -l
<fede_rico> ok
<fede_rico> faccio su questo terminale o credi poù darmi problemi
<fede_rico> ?
<krabador> fede_rico, fallo su un'altro pc
<fede_rico> ok quindi lo faccio con un vecchissimo portatile che ho
<krabador> se il disco non è andato, va bene qualsiasi cosa
<fede_rico> credi che se sposto il pacchetto della con una chiavetta senza scaricarlo direttamente sull'atro pc non ho problemi oppure devo scaricarlo nuovamente ?
<krabador> fede_rico, se non si corrompe , va bene tutto
<krabador> fede_rico, ma la pendrive va fatta come indicato
<fede_rico> ok quidi controllo adesso se il donwload è andato bene poi lo trasferisco sulla penna ricontrollo faccio il live cd e poi ci sentiamo dopo
<krabador> fede_rico, scaricala nell'altro pc
<fede_rico> ok
<krabador> visto che si sta parlando che questo puo' avere un disco andato
<fede_rico> speriamo che non ci metta una vita
<krabador> non è una questione solo di fare la pendrive, ma di usare una iso sicuramente integra
<fede_rico> approposito di disco andato ho già dato un occhiata a quanto mi costa un disco nuovo =)
<fede_rico> hehehe
<krabador> beh, fede_rico dipende da cosa vuoi prendere
<fede_rico> ho visto che c'è ne sono vari a prezzi differenti
<krabador> ce ne sono quanti ne vuoi,di tutti i tagli che vuoi
<krabador> se ne puo' parlare in #ubuntu-it-chat
<fede_rico> ci stò se ti va almeno facciamo una buona discussione nel frattempo
<krabador> fede_rico, semplicemente qui è offtopic.
<fede_rico> capisco qui solo urgenze
<fede_rico> krabador ho comparato con md5 e il risultato è andoto a buon fine adesso faccio la chiavetta
<fede_rico> su l'atro portatile sono con win va bene se la faccio con rufus?
<krabador> fede_rico, come indicato
<d4nnij3999> krabador ho chiesto scusa
<d4nnij3999> riammettimi
<d4nnij3999> per favore
<d4nnij3999> non tutte le chat sono amichevoli
<krabador> d4nnij3999, segui la pagina di risoluzione controversie.
<d4nnij3999> linkamela per favore
<krabador> non è questo il luogo
<d4nnij3999> linkami la pagine sul risolvimento delle controversie
<krabador> cosa di cui sei stato avvertito piu' volte. Se insisti, il provvedimento ci sarà anche qui
<d4nnij3999> nel forum ricevo risposte lente
<d4nnij3999> no no nn insisto ok
<krabador> d4nnij3999, basta.
<d4nnij3999> ok
<krabador> d4nnij3999, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<d4nnij3999> grazie
<fede_rico> krabador ho fatto la live usb adesso stacco questo e mi connetto con l'atro
<fede_rico> e ti faccio sapere tutti i passaggi che affronto e se ho problemi
#ubuntu-it 2016-09-17
<fede_rico> ECCOMI
<fede_rico> allora krabador stó istallando lubunto vediamo come va
<krabador> fede_rico, evita la cifratura della home, da inesperti è difficile da gestire , e non proprio stabilissima
<fede_rico> si certo ho seguto tutte le istruzioni come mi avevi gia´ detto in precedenza
<fede_rico> adesso vediamo come finisce l´istallazione
<fede_rico> poi ti dico
<fede_rico> appena é finita
<fede_rico> e mi dici come devo procedere per fare i controlli che servono
<fede_rico> krabador eccomi sono dinuovo connesso
<fede_rico> adesso stà istallando alcuni aggiornamenti
<fede_rico> fino ad adesso non ho riscotrato nessun problema
<fede_rico> mi ha dato solo un problema
<fede_rico> krabador
<beckples> buongiorno, dovrei installare lubuntu su un notebook hp compaq presario del 2011 dove e' presente windows 7 malfunzionante e vorrei cancellare quest'ultimo completamente, come fare? si puo' mettendo il disco di lubuntu direttamente? grazie molte
<Genbu> parti con il disco di lubuntu e scegli cancella disco quando dovrai creare le partizioni
<beckples> grazie, una volta cancellato il disco mi ripropone immagina da zero come fare le ripartizioni, corretto?
<akis24> beckples: scegli l'opzione " usa tutto il disco " fa' tutto da solo  anche se di solito è consigliabile mantenere winz
<beckples> grazie mille, gentilissimi. buona giornata.
<akis24> di nulla
<akis24> !installazione | beckples
<ubot-it> beckples: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<beckples> grazie
<piripuz> Scusate io ho un problema - non riesco a far partire un file eseguibile
<Carlin0> che file piripuz dove lo hai preso ?
<fabio_cc> !ciao | piripuz
<ubot-it> piripuz: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<piripuz> Emulatore android
<piripuz> Genymotion
<piripuz> L'ho scaricato ho lanciato il .bin me l'ha installato
<piripuz> Ora provando a lanciarlo è come se non ci provassi proprio
<piripuz> Il terminale passa ad una nuova riga
<Carlin0> piripuz, e non c'è un file readme ?
<piripuz> No
<akis24> piripuz: prova a lanciarlo con  sudo  ./genymotion-2.3.0_x86.bin   ovviamente scrivendo la versione che usi di genymotion
<piripuz> Sta andando ora ti dico
<piripuz> Stessa cosa
<akis24> piripuz: il resto delle domande eventualmente falle su #ubuntu-it-chat  l'argomento non è adatto al canale di supporto
<piripuz> Ok va bene grazie
<ghighi> ho dimenticato la password per installae le applicazioni come posso fare
<ghighi> per cambiarla
<f843d0> !dettagli | ghighi
<ubot-it> ghighi: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, modello CPU, quantitativo di RAM, modello Scheda Video; se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<ghighi> MATE Desktop Environment 1.12.1 ram 1 Gb intel pentium 4
<ghighi> il problema è che non riscordo la password dell'amministratore per installare le applicazioni
<fabio_cc> !password | ghighi
<ubot-it> ghighi: Per recuperare la password seguire le indicazioni che trovate su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/GestionePassword/Recupero
<ghighi> grazie
<fabio_cc> ghighi, prego, mi raccomando leggi attentamente
<doom_> salve ho problemi con il programma di backup deja-dup su UbuntuGnome 14.04 fino a una settimana fà andava bene ma da allora non so cosa succede
<doom_> avvio il backup all'inizio sembra che va ..fa un analisi dei file ma poi si ferma ed anche se sembra lavorare sembra incantato
<gigirock> doom_, ci sara' qualche log ?
<gigirock> doom_, prova ad aprire un terminale e lanciare dalla riga comandi,,,,se c'e' qualche errore o warning dovremmo vederlo li
<doom_> ok
<doom_> gigirock l'ho lanciato da terminale ma si impalla sempre allo stesso punto la barra di analisi va avanti e indietro ma l'analisi si ferma li
<doom_> nel terminale non mi segnala niente
<akis24> doom_: hai spazio sufficiente ?
<gigirock> doom_, prova un dmesg e vedi se 'vedi' qualche messaggio , oppure devi andare in /log
<doom_> si ho un hd esterno di 1Tb
<akis24> doom_: prova a creare una cartella e cambia percorso di destinazione del backup vedi se funziona
<doom_> dopo un po ld si spegne
<doom_> exit
<akis24> ld sarebbe ?
<gigirock> You can run Deja Dup with the environment variable DEJA_DUP_DEBUG=1 and it will spew lots of information (verbose output of duplicity). Since I'm assuming you have them set up to automatically backup, you'll need to set the variable in a way that effects the whole session so that deja-dup-monitor picks it up.
<doom_> akis scusa volevo scrivere L' HD si spegne
<akis24> doom_: riavvia usando l'opzione suggerita da gigirock  sempre da terminale qualcosa dovrebbe dirci
<doom_> akis non so da terminale come si fa a cambiare destinazione del backup
<akis24> doom_: allora prima prova direttamente a fare quanto suggerito prima  poi si prova solo ad aprirlo con quell'opzione  dovresti avere sempre la finestra aperta
<doom_> ora sta creando un primo backup
<doom_> nella home
<doom_> ho cambiato destinazione da interfaccia e poi ho chiuso il programma e l'ho lanciato da terminale
<akis24> doom_: vedi se funziona se va' a buon fine
<doom_> ok
<doom_> akis appena termina te lo dico
<akis24> doom_: io devo uscire ora  nel caso ora sai come regolarti per il backup  potrebbe trattarsi di un bug di deja-dup  almeno leggendo in giro .. oppure potresti provare a eliminare la cartella di configurazione di deja-dup nella tua /home  e poi avviare deja-dup e reimpostare il backup come sempre e vedere se funziona comunque puoi sempre chiedere qui
<doom_> akis sembra che  il backup si andato a buon fine, a parte l'ultimo file che era di deja-dup sembra che era scritro cache/metadata
<doom_> era scritto backup non riuscito impossibile copiare il file deja-dup - cache/metadata
<doom_> scusate volevo riallacciarmi al discorso che stavo facendo con akis ,qualcuno mi puo dire dove eliminare i lfile di configurazione di deja-dup?
<gigirock> doom_, sotto la tua home di solito qualcosa tipo .deja-dup
<gigirock> doom_, oppure sempre nella tua home sotto .config e poi guarda nelle directories
<doom_> gigirock non c'è ne nella home ne nella cartella .config
<alesales_> find /home/IL_TUO_UTENTE -name *deja-dup*
<doom_> dopo il percorso della home con nome utente devo scrivere cosi -name *deja-dup*
<gigirock> yes
<doom_> con sudo davanti?
<doom_> perche mi dice permesso negato
<doom_> gigirock doom@doom:~$ find /home/doom -name  *deja-dup*
<doom_> find: "/home/doom/.dbus": Permesso negato
<alesales_> doom_ permesso negato sotto .dbus :)
<doom_> cioe in quella directroy?
<alesales_> si
<doom_> che faccio?
<alesales_> te ne freghi e lasci continuare il comando
<alesales_> comunque sembra che la directory di deja-dup sia
<alesales_> ~/.config/dconf
<alesales_> (google e' mio amico) :)
<doom_> ;-)
<doom_> non c'e ;-)
<doom_> e il terminale e fermo li
<doom_> su .dbus
<doom_> alesales nella cartella .dconf c'  user
<doom_> *c'è user
<alesales_> scusa che OS stai usando? Ubuntu che release?
<gigirock> mi sa che e' gnome
<alesales_> gnome non e' un sistema operativo
<doom_> ubuntu gnome
<doom_> ubuntu gnome 14.04.5
<alesales_> ok
<doom_> 64bit
<doom_> su portatile toshiba
<alesales_> https://answers.launchpad.net/deja-dup/+question/155502
<doom_> alesales vedo il file in dconf editor ma non so che fare da dove lo elimino?
<alesales_> http://askubuntu.com/questions/45535/how-do-i-clean-up-my-dconf-database
<doom_> alesales boh non ci ho capito una mazza,mi sembra che parla tipo di resettare dconf ma siccome di inglese non ne capisco tanto e mi sono affidato a google traduttore non vorrei combinare pasticci
<doom_> alesales se puo essere utile http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23193178/
<doom_> io esco casomai ci riprovo dopo a scrivervi
<doom_> ciao a tutt* non so chi c'è ancora volevo riprendere la conversazione che facevo con alesales
<doom_> e con gigirock
<doom_> riguardo al problema di deja-dup
<doom_> probabilmente ho anche qualche problema alle porte usb perche i dispositivi che collego a volte si sconnetono da soli poi si connetono di nuovo
<MARCO77> salve,  da giorni provo a risolvere un problema per me isormontabile: failed to mount sysfs at /sys: No such file or directory failed to early mount API filesystem, freezing.
<doom_> vi posto una risposta di dmesg : http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23194370/
<MARCO77> scusate é caduta la connessione non so se ho perso qualcosa....potete aiutarmi?
<antonio98> salve, uso ubuntu 16.04 ed ho una scheda video asus nvidia geforce 210, ho un problema che su youtube quando faccio partire un video in 1080p. gira male, video va a rallentatore...come posso risolvere?
#ubuntu-it 2016-09-18
<giuseppe_> !list
<ubot-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<doom_> buongiorno volevo riprendere il discorso fatto con alesales ho problemi a effettuare il backup con deja-dup su ubuntu gnome 14.04
<doom_> ho digitato questo comando da terminale dmesg : http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23194370/
<f843d0> doom_: alcuni messaggi indicano qualcosa che non va con il disco [23219.463195] Buffer I/O error on dev sdb, logical block 0, async page read
<doom_> quando collego delle periferiche  usb mi capita che si sconnettono e si riconnettono
<krabador> si vede
<doom_> come anche per l'hard disk esterno
<krabador> hai la giusta alimentazione ?
<krabador> usi hub ?
<paolettopn> infatti...
<paolettopn> alcuni HD esterni richiedono alimentazione esterna...
<paolettopn> a volte anche un HUB non ce la fa...
<paolettopn> (scusate l'intromissione..., passavo di qua...)
<krabador> se PC fisso , l'alimentatore , quando invecchia inizia a fare così. Figurati paolettopn , è quello di cui si parla
<paolettopn> poi bisogna andare a vedere se ci sono altre periferiche che sfruttano l'alimentazione da USB... a volte diventa un problema...
<paolettopn> in effetti, se l'alimentatore del PC è vecchiotto, potrebbe anche soffrire... o peggio essere sottodimensionato alla scheda madre che magari è stata sostituita
<krabador> quindi doom_ , una panoramica su "hai la giusta alimentazione ?" la potresti dare ?
 * paolettopn ha disorientato doom_  ?
<paolettopn> ;)
<doom_> krabador scusa mi ero allontanato dal pc
<doom_> allora ho  solo 2 porte usb su un portatile toshiba satellite 64 bit
<doom_> krabador se mi dici cosa digitare da terminale per farti avere una panoramica dell'alimentazione usb
<doom_> l'HD esterno e abbastanza nuovo e si alimenta solo con usb
<krabador> doom_: anno di produzione dell'alimentatore , wattaggio , e tutto ciò che alimenta .
<doom_> come faccio?
<krabador> se il PC è tuo , lo sai già :D
<doom_> si il pc e mio ma non lo so
<doom_> dovrei trovare il libretto del portatile ma chissa dove e finito
<krabador> se notebook , allora la questione è relativa alla motherboard
<krabador> e alle porte .
<krabador> ed in tutto questo
<krabador> usi hub?
<doom_> boh  non so
<doom_> sono ignorante su queste cose che significa .?
<krabador> che dovresti assumere un operatore :D
<krabador> !dettagli | doom_
<ubot-it> doom_: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, modello CPU, quantitativo di RAM, modello Scheda Video; se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<paolettopn> rieccomi....
<paolettopn> il fatto stesso che sia un portatile la dice lunga....
<paolettopn> spesso NON ce la fa a mantenere l'alimentazione di un HDD esterno via usb...
<fede_rico> salve a tutti
<fede_rico> ho risolto il problema degli aggiornamenti
<fede_rico> e adesso stò riscontrando un problema con lubuntu
<paolettopn> quindi per connettere al pc portatile degli accessori che richiedono un consumo di corrente superiore a una pennetta usb o una webcam, è necessario connetterci prima un HUB USB con il suo alimentatore, che si prenderà carico di alimentare di seguito i dispositivi che connetterai su di esso
<paolettopn> ora scappo... vado a pranzo
<paolettopn> buona giornata
<fede_rico> non riesco a trovare in softwerecenter un programma che mi serve per usare il lettore di carte di identità
<f843d0> fede_rico: conosci il nome del programma?
<fede_rico> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<paolettopn> ok fede_rico
<paolettopn> vediamo un po... cerchi un lettore di smart card?
<paolettopn> trovi tutte le info cercando su G  'CRS   carta regionale servizi'  per linux
<paolettopn> o lettore smart card sul forum di ubuntu-it
<paolettopn> usate il forum di ubuntu-it, li trovate già le risposte alle Vs domande... oltre che su   chiedi.it
<paolettopn> ora scappo davvero....
<paolettopn> ciao
<fede_rico> si id card
<fede_rico> sichiama il programma
<fede_rico> il problema che non mi serve per leggere le carte italiane ma estere
<doom_> krabador allora il problema mio , che fin oa 2 settimane fà facevo il backup automatico con deja-dup e non ho mai avuto problemi  ho solo installato ubuntu gnome 14.04.5
<doom_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23197512/
<f843d0> doom_: hai una lista di utenti della chat. Lo vedrai che krabador non è collegato ora...
<f843d0> doom_: cosa vuol dire "ho solo installato ubuntu gnome 14.04.5"? Hai fatto un aggiornamento e si è manifestato il problema?
<doom_> non ho altri sistemi operativi installati oltre ad ubuntu gnome
<doom_> ho fatto aggiornamenti quando mi arrivano le notifiche,ma non ti so dire se il problema dipende dall'aggiornamento
<doom_> krabador ho elncato tutto sopra
<doom_> il portatile e del 2010
<doom_> ho ritrovato i libretto
<fede_rico> salve a tutti ho un problema molto particolare non riesco ad installare il lettore di carte di identità estoni
<fede_rico> eesti id cardreader
<fede_rico> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<fede_rico> uso l'ultima versione di lubunto
<fede_rico> krabador grazie per l'aiuto della scorsa notte sono riusicto asistemare tutto
<ubuntuuu> ciao a tutti!
<ubuntuuu> non riesco a scaricare ubunto 16.04.01, ho provato varie volte ma intorno a 1gb di download si blocca..
<ubuntuuu> il tempo di attesa della richiesta è scaduta
<RSA4096> Ciao a tutti, ho bisogno di aiuto nell'impostare un conky, qualcuno disponibile?
<fede_rico> HELLO
<fede_rico> qualcuno ha letto quello che ho scritto prima?
<ubuntuuu> Scaricato ciao
<fede_rico> rifaccio la domanda
<fede_rico> devo istallare il lettore di carte di identità su lubuntu 16.04 non riesco qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<f843d0> fede_rico: ripeto, hai riferimenti sul software di cui hai bisogno?
<fede_rico> scusami non ho visto la domanda priam
<fede_rico> prima
<doom_> qualcuno mi puo aiutare al problema che ho postato sopra
<f843d0> 13:05:30< f843d0> fede_rico: conosci il nome del programma?
<fede_rico> il software si chiama eesti idcard
<Diego> Ciao
<Diego> ho bisogno di aiuto :D
<fede_rico> ID-card
<Guest65799> ragazzi
<Guest65799> ho un problema
<Diego1> ragazzi ho un problema con il mio Bq Aquaris E4.5 con ubuntu
<Genbu> !aiuto
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Diego1> ok
<f843d0> fede_rico: e ti viene indicato qualche riferimento preciso per il software in questione? (un sito, un link)
<fede_rico> si c'è questo sito adesso ti metto il link
<fede_rico> https://installer.id.ee/?lang=eng&os=linux
<Diego1> il touchscreen del mio bq aquaris e4.5 ubuntu si è rotto, non sò dove poter comprare un nuovo vetro dato che sul web si trovano solo per la variante Android
<Diego1> mi aiutate?
<Skuff> Ciao a tutti, avrei un quesito reltivo all'installazione. Voglio installare Ubuntu senza Gnome. Ora leggendo, ho appreso che non si puo' fare dalla chiave USB. A quanto pare non e' troppo un problema, perche' la chiave USB era encriptata e ho dimenticato la psw. C'e' un modo per installare direttamente dal desktop? Alternativamente, mi dite come pr
<Skuff> endermi i diritti di amministratore, al momento in mano a una persona che non conosco? Grazie
<Diego1> il touchscreen del mio bq aquaris e4.5 ubuntu si è rotto, non sò dove poter comprare un nuovo vetro dato che sul web si trovano solo per la variante Android
<Genbu> Diego1, su ebay per esempio c'è
<Diego1> serio?
<Diego1> vedo
<Genbu> ti do il link in pvt
<f843d0> fede_rico: hai provato a seguire le istruzioni?
<Diego1> a me pare di no, ho controllato
<fede_rico> SI ma non riesco ugualmente
<fede_rico> adesso riprovo nuovamente
<f843d0> fede_rico: cosa hai fatto e cosa appare
<f843d0> !paste | fede_rico
<ubot-it> fede_rico: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<fede_rico> ok adesso rifaccio tutto e ti mando il paste bin
<fede_rico> com'è il comando per estrarre il pastbin direttamente dal terminale non lo ricordo
<Diego1> @Genbu non lo trovo...
<fede_rico> ho già pastebin istallato
<Genbu> guarda il mio privato, ti ho postato il link
<f843d0> fede_rico: fai il paste manualmente, gli script possono anche mandare su stderr e non viene catturato da pastebinit
<Genbu> credo che in canale non si possa mettere
<Guest12075> Una info a voi più esperti, non riesco a convertire il file di download ubuntu.iso in .img con il comando:hdiutil convert -format UDRW -o ~/cartelladidestinazione/ubuntu.img ~/cartelladownload/ubuntu.iso
<Guest12075> il terminale mi da:hdiutil: convert: only a single input file can be specified
<Guest12075> Usage: hdiutil convert -format <format> -o <outfile> [options] <image>
<Guest12075>  hdiutil convert -hel
<f843d0> Guest12075: perchè vorresti convertire il file iso in img?!
<Guest12075> Sto seguendo la guida per creare una live usb, e mi dice di procedere in questo modo
<fede_rico> f843d0 ecco cosa mi esce
<fede_rico> sh install-open-eid.sh
<fede_rico> sh: 0: Can't open install-open-eid.sh
<Skuff> (@krabador io spero in te)
<Diego1> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<fede_rico> non ho fatto il paste perchè era veramente la rispota al comando
<f843d0> fede_rico: chmod +x install-open-eid.sh
<f843d0> fede_rico: poi prova con ./install-open-eid.sh
<fede_rico> chmod +x install-open-eid.sh
<fede_rico> chmod: impossibile accedere a 'install-open-eid.sh': File o directory non esistente
<fede_rico> prima del comando ./install-open-eid.sh devo mettere il percorso della repository che ho scaricato
<fede_rico> ?
<krabador> fede_rico: cd /cartella/contenente/il/tuo/file
<krabador> e poi mandi il comando .
<fede_rico> ok
<fede_rico> grazie krabador ho risolto anche il problema della scorsa notte
<Skuff> ehrm..
<f843d0> !usbwin | Guest12075
<ubot-it> Guest12075: Scarica Rufus: https://rufus.akeo.ie/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<f843d0> Guest12075: e comunque, il messaggio di errore è chiaro
<f843d0> Guest12075: se proprio vuoi divertirti con quel tool, metti solo la destinazione dopo -o
<doom_> krabador mi puoi aiutaren tu?
<Guest12075> Sto su altro sistema operativo, mac os x, seguivo la guida per crearne una tramite terminale
<f843d0> Guest12075: hdiutil convert -format UDRW ~/cartelladownload/ubuntu.iso -o ~/cartelladidestinazione/ubuntu.img
<f843d0> Guest12075: e il programma ti sorride
<fede_rico> file o directory non esistente
<fede_rico> krabador f823d0
<Guest12075> grazie riprovo
<f843d0> fede_rico: sudo updatedb
<fede_rico> non è uscito nessun comando
<f843d0> fede_rico: locate install-open-eid.sh | pastebinit
<Skuff> ragazzi per favore potete almeno dirmi se mi leggete?
<doom_> f843d0 posto un altro dmesg mentre provavo ad effettuare un altro backup su HD esterno <f843d0
<Guest12075> mi esce sempre la solita risposta. cosa sbaglio??
<f843d0> !paste | Guest12075
<ubot-it> Guest12075: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<fede_rico> mi ha deto errore
<Guest12075> hdiutil: convert: only a single input file can be specified
<Guest12075> Usage: hdiutil convert -format <format> -o <outfile> [options] <image>
<Guest12075>  hdiutil convert -help
<fede_rico> istallando pastbin
<f843d0> fede_rico: fai il paste a mano di locate install-open-eid.sh
<f843d0> !paste | fede_rico
<ubot-it> fede_rico: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<f843d0> Guest12075: non incollare in canale, sai leggere?
<f843d0> !paste | Guest12075
<ubot-it> Guest12075: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<f843d0> Guest12075: e copia anche il comando esatto che impartisci
<fede_rico> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23197869/
<Guest12075> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23197870/
<f843d0> fede_rico: cd /home/fed_rico/Scaricati/ && chmod +x install-open-eid.sh && ./install-open-eid.sh
<f843d0> Guest12075: stai specificando il path errato
<f843d0> Guest12075: non puoi usare "Macintosh HD"
<f843d0> Guest12075: sei in un terminale adesso?
<Guest12075> si
<f843d0> Guest12075: pwd
<Guest12075> ok
<f843d0> Guest12075: facci un paste, grazie
<Guest12075> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23197902/
<f843d0> Guest12075: hdiutil convert -format UDRW Download/Ubuntu.iso -o Documenti/ubuntu.img
<Guest12075> se inserisco la stringa cosi com'è mi dice file o directory inesistente
<f843d0> Guest12075: ls Download
<f843d0> Guest12075: ls Documenti
<fede_rico> f843d0
<fede_rico> istallato adesso lo provo
<Guest12075> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23197937/
<fede_rico> riavvio il pc e poi i riconneto e ti dico
<f843d0> Guest12075: cosa stai facendo?
<Guest12075> Sono confuso
<Guest12075> :)
<f843d0> Guest12075: in un terminale, scrivi ls Download
<f843d0> Guest12075: e copiali i comandi, con il mouse. Non inventare caratteri
<Guest12075> ok
<Guest12075> no such file o directory
<f843d0> Guest12075: dove sei? Con pwd
<krabador> f843d0: #ubuntu-it-chat
<f843d0> !chat | Guest12075
<ubot-it> Guest12075: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Guest12075> dove ero prima
<f843d0> Guest12075: spostati di canale, come indicato sopra
<krabador> tornaci
<f843d0> Guest12075: questo argomento non è inerente strettamente al supporto all'installazione di Ubuntu
<Guest12075> ? mi sono spostato
<fede_rico> f843d0 il programma funziona correttamente adesso ho un altro problema i driver del lettore =(
<fede_rico> faccio una piccola ricerca e vedo se riesco da solo nel caso non ci riesco mi faccio vivo un'altra volta
<fede_rico> scusa ancora il disturbo
<fede_rico> grazie per adesso per l'aiuto che mi hai dato
<flhx77> salve a tutti
<flhx77> ho un problema, il mio ubuntu non legge scheda sd per fotocamera... qualcuno è cosi gentile da indicarmi come fare a montare la scheda sd?
<flhx77> inoltre vorrei utilizzare il mio iphone senza l'uso di itunes.. è possibile?
<flhx77> grazie a chi mi saprà aiutare
<fede_rico> eccomi ho bisgno di supporto
<fede_rico> f843d0
<fede_rico> non quale comando eseguire perchè ne descrive un sacco
<fede_rico> http://pcsclite.alioth.debian.org/ccid.html
<fede_rico> f843d0 anche in questa pagina ne ho trovati tanti e non sò a quale rifermi
<akis24> fede_rico: niente link esterni nel canale di supporto a ubuntu
<flhx77> non capisco..
<fede_rico> capisco ma devo istallare dei driver e i comandi e quello che devo fare è scritto in quei link
<akis24> flhx77: nessuno scriveva a te se leggi .. era rivolto a fede_rico
<fede_rico> devo fare il pastebin per evitare dfi mettere quei link?
<akis24> fede_rico: ti ripeto per l'ultima volta evita di postare link esterni sul canale di supporto
<fede_rico> heheeheh
<krabador> fede_rico, non c'è niente da ridere
<fede_rico> lo capisco
<flhx77> chiedo scusa, non sono molto pratico, sto provando ubuntu,
<akis24> al limite chiedi su #ubuntu-it-chat
<fede_rico> ok
<krabador> fede_rico, a meno che tu non abbia certificati problemi di comprensione
<fede_rico> scusate
<akis24> flhx77: la scheda sd su che tipo di lettore è inserita ? usb ?
<fede_rico> ma come faccio a farmi aiutare se i vari comandi per i driver che devo immettere sul mio pc sono su link diversi da questo canale?
<fede_rico> potete spiegarmi ?
<fede_rico> adesso sono serio senza risate
<flhx77> akis24: é integrata nel pc
<akis24> fede_rico: qui si trattano guide e link ufficiali di ubuntu stop
<fede_rico> ok
<akis24> flhx77: sicuro le foto siano su sd e non nella memoria interna della fotocamera ?
<fede_rico> e se ho bisogno di aiuto con aggiunta di driver per linux
<flhx77> acer aspire one
<fede_rico> non posso chiedere qui?
<krabador> fede_rico, seriamente ti si indica di indicare l'hardware che ti da problemi con il sistema, precisamente che errore hai, e se seguendo una guida ufficiale redatta dal produttore o della comunità ubuntu
<fede_rico> ok
<krabador> senza passare per sagre di link.
<krabador> fede_rico, ti sembra complesso ?
<fede_rico> allora seguo quella linea krabador
<flhx77> akis24: sicuro, ho dovuto utiliazzare il pc di mia moglie per scaricare le foto
<fede_rico> no non mi sembra complesso
<fede_rico> scusate ancora ma ho omesso di dire che sono nuovo in questa chat
<akis24> flhx77: prova a postare il risultato di lspci e metti su pastebin
<akis24> !paste | flhx77
<ubot-it> flhx77: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<fede_rico> e forse se avevo letto meglio le regole era meglio scusate ancora
<krabador> fede_rico, leggi le linee guida in calce al topic
<fede_rico> adesso veniamo al mio problema
<krabador> fede_rico, che fai , il moderatore ? :D
<fede_rico> magari non ho esperienza
<fede_rico> =)
<flhx77> ragazzi troppo complicati.. lasciamo perdere.. saluti
<krabador> flhx77, i pc non vanno ancora con la forza del pensiero
<porpora> Buon giorno. Vorrei installare Xubuntu sul miniPC ma all'avvio compare una schermata con fondo blu con scritto UNetbootin e Default; in basso è scritto ubnker initrd ubninit
<fede_rico> devo installare per questo hardware: gemalto gempc430, è un lettore di carte di identità
<akis24> porpora:  penna usb ?
<porpora> sì
<krabador> porpora, ti è stato detto abbondantemente di non usare unetbootin
<porpora> non sapevo
<krabador> porpora, posso chiederti di chiamare un amico e di seguire questa chat in 2 ?
<flhx77> grazie comunque, troppo complicato per chi come me é alle prime armi.. forse chi ha voluto ubuntu non ha poi pensato di renderlo piu accessibile per chi non sa molto di informatica.. va bene cosi .. saluti
<krabador> flhx77, assolutamente no
<porpora> certo
<krabador> flhx77, ma libero di pensare quello che ti pare.
<krabador> flhx77, saluti
<fede_rico> e il problema e che non riesoc a trovare i driver giusti
<krabador> flhx77, ma magari ogni tanto , se trovi tempo, da uno sguardo al wiki
<krabador> !wiki | flhx77
<ubot-it> flhx77: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org - http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GuidaWiki
<porpora> quale programma devo usare?
<flhx77> graziebeh è la realtà, se per una se
<krabador> !usbwin | porpora
<ubot-it> porpora: Scarica Rufus: https://rufus.akeo.ie/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<krabador> flhx77, la realtà per chi non sa usare una macchina, di qualsiasi tipo, e non ha voglia di impararla
<krabador> flhx77, se vuoi qualcosa senza la minima necessita di collegare il cervello, usa android
<flhx77> tutti bravi a giudicare.. appunto non è per tutti ubuntu.. saluti
<krabador> flhx77, libero di non aver voglia di usare il cervello
<krabador> flhx77, in caso contrario, ubuntu è anche per te. Saluti
<krabador> !chat | flhx77
<ubot-it> flhx77: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<fede_rico> porpora io ti consiglio prima fare la .iso sulla chiavetta installa MD5sum e controlla che il donwload sia andato a buon fine. http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/MD5Sum. poi fai la iso con rufs eè molto semplice da usare.
<krabador> fede_rico, fa caso se parli con utenti presenti
<fede_rico> hai ragione ho perso troppo tempo è non ho visto che era uscito =( sorry sono proprio una schiappa di novellino
<doom_> krabador io non ho ancora risolto con il mio problema
<krabador> fede_rico, l'hadware in questione?
<fede_rico> è un lettore di carte di identità con cip,marca gemalto modello gemPC430
<krabador> fede_rico, con lettore inserito, apri il terminale
<krabador> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<fede_rico> ok
<krabador> fede_rico, lsusb | pastebinit
<krabador> fede_rico, anzi, lsusb -v | pastebinit
<paul__759> Salve
<fede_rico> istallo pastebinit perchè era rimasto sulla vecchia istallazione di lubuntu che ho cambiato 2 notti fà ricordi
<krabador> fede_rico, ti ho indicato infatti il comando per installarlo ;)
<krabador> !ciao | paul__759
<ubot-it> paul__759: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<paul__759> Su Ubuntu è installata Chromium 52, su Debian Chromium 53. Come mai?
<krabador> paul__759, se gli dai un attimo, si aggiorna.
<fede_rico> sei un boss krabador
<paul__759> krabador, ok
<doom_> qualcuno mi da una rispsosta
<paul__759> krabador, in genere è il contrario
<paul__759> doom_, qual'è la domanda?
<krabador> doom_, non puoi pretendere che "qualcuno " ti risponda, se non sa a cosa.
<krabador> paul__759, non si puo' ragionare troppo strettamente a media
<paul__759> a media? Cioè?
<krabador> paul__759, hai detto "in genere"
<krabador> paul__759, la media non è un concetto completamente perentorio
<fede_rico> pastebint mi dà errore aiuto ti faccio il paste binit di quello che è venuto fuori
<paul__759> krabador, si, perchè finora Ubuntu aggiornava prima di Debian, o no?
<doom_> krabador non pretendo nulla  mi avevi detto di fornirti delle informazioni al mio problema ma non mi hai risposto piu
<doom_> poi mi ha risposto un altro ed e sparito anche  lui
<paul__759> krabador, potresti scrivere in gergo piu' comprensibile? Grazie :)
<krabador> doom_, ehm
<krabador> paul__759, prendi un treccani, non ti fa male.
<doom_> sopra cè tutto
<krabador> doom_, la mia connessione è stata instabile, puoi verificare i miei ingressi ed uscite continue
<paul__759> doom_, io non ho potuto vedere perchè sono entrato dopo
<paul__759> krabador, spiritoso, non hai altre risposte?
<fede_rico> krabador ecco il paste dell'errore
<krabador> doom_, al di la delle informazioni da te fornite e risultate illegibili per le disconnessioni, la questione dell'alimentazione
<fede_rico> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23198212/
<doom_> paul lo so che nn c'eri
<krabador> doom_, tramite porte usb, è che variabilmente in tutti i notebook, se si parla di tali, non tutte le porte vengono corredate della corretta alimentazione per tutti i tipi di perifericheb usb
<paul__759> krabador, a me risulta che vengono hanno tutte lo stesso supporto, a parte naturalmente la differenza di versione
<krabador> paul__759, ti risulta male
<paul__759> krabador, sono anche un tecnico elettronico, mi baso su strumentazione professionale
<krabador> doom_, in concomitanza di hub, le cose si complicano ulteriormente
<krabador> paul__759, congratulazioni.
<doom_> krabador non ho hub
<paul__759> krabador, ho capito, bye bye
<krabador> doom_, se , tutte le periferiche usb, danno, attaccate in tutte le porte, problemi come dal pastebin da te fornito in precedenza
<krabador> paul__759, ciao
<krabador> doom_, ci sono problemi sul fronte chipset/motherboard. Conviene provare una versione live di una versione di sistema successiva a quella che stai usando
<krabador> o anche precedente, per cercare di vedere se puo' essere un problema legato al kernel, subentrato ad un certo punto in poi, o corretto successivamente al kernel usato
<doom_> krabador come ti dicevo ho problemi alle porte usb sembra come se fossero allentate
<krabador> doom_, credo che tu non abbia inquadrato
<krabador> che ti stai riferendo a messaggi che non mi sono mai arrivati
<krabador> e che non ho avuto modo di leggeere
<krabador> ed in ogni caso, nel momento in cui ci sono situazioni hardware particolari , in concomitanza di problematiche di sistema, l'utente deve segnalarle completamente7
<f843d0> doom_: per farla breve, a vedere i logs si prospetta qualche intoppo con l'interazione hardware; prova con dei sistemi live l'accesso al disco per un po' di tempo, e cerca di capire se è lo stato attuale dell'installazione a far emergere le problematiche
<krabador> doom_, e non farle uscire man mano. Se non sei un esperto hardware, ti consiglio, visto che questa risorsa nasce per dare supporto al sistema ubuntu,di rivolgerti ad un centro assistenza hardware
<krabador> per far diagnosticare il tuo problema.
<krabador> f843d0, non serve la sintesi
<fede_rico> krabador ecco il paste del comando lsusb -v
<fede_rico> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23198241/
<krabador> f843d0, ma l'inquadratura completa della questione.
<krabador> fede_rico, hai messo lubuntu 16.04, vero?
<fede_rico> si
<krabador> dpkg -l | grep libgempc430 | pastebinit
<krabador> fede_rico, dpkg -l | grep libgempc430 | pastebinit
<fede_rico> si stà tentando di inviare un documento vuoto in chiusura
<fede_rico> ecco cosa è uscito
<fede_rico> krabador
<krabador> fede_rico, sudo apt-get install libgempc430
<krabador> fede_rico, calmati ;)
<krabador> fede_rico, questo è il driver per questo lettore.
<fede_rico> ok clama è sangue freddo  sempre
<krabador> fede_rico, cosa poi devi farci, dipenderà da altro
<fede_rico> krabador ecco il paste
<fede_rico> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23198351/
<Masta1103> Sera
<Masta1103> Io avrei un problema con l'installazione di ubuntu sul PC
<Masta1103> Ho già masterizzato una ISO su un cdroom e ho provato più volte a riavviare il computer ma non me lo riconosce e continua a riavviarsi normalmente con windows, ho anche provato a modificare la BIOS ma nulla... Mi potete aiutare?
<f843d0> !iso | Masta1103
<ubot-it> Masta1103: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<f843d0> !uefi | Masta1103
<ubot-it> Masta1103: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<sergios> Salve a tutti, ho una stampante multifunzione epson sx230 su ubuntu 14.04, non riuscendo a scannerizzare ne con simple scan ne con xsane, ho seguito questa procedura dalla wiki http://help.ubuntu-it.org/7.04/ubuntu/printing/it/scanning.html . Domanda banale come faccio a modificare il file /etc/sane.d/dll.conf ? se apro con editor di testo non riesco a salvarlo perchè mi dice che non ho i permessi sufficienti! help  ps: qui http://www.sane-project.org/
<sergios> sane-backends.html#S-EPSON2 ho visto che lo scanner della sx230 dovrebbe essere completamente supportato... potrebbe essere qualche altro problema?
<Masta1103> Il mio PC ha preinstallato windows 7
<Masta1103> E ho letto in giro che per questa versione c'è solo la BIOS
<Masta1103> F843d0 dimmi
<f843d0> sergios: per aprire un file con permessi sufficienti, usa sudo
<f843d0> Masta1103: leggi le guide che ti sono state indicate
<DamianoVS> Salve a tutti,ho modificato la password in Ubuntu e ora non posso piu accedere xk non me la ricordo,e non posso entrare nemmeno nel terminale. Come posso risolvere?
<Carlin0> !password
<ubot-it> Per recuperare la password seguire le indicazioni che trovate su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/GestionePassword/Recupero
<Carlin0> DamianoVS, segui la guida
<DamianoVS> OK,grazie mille davvero.
<DamianoVS> Un
<DamianoVS> Un'altra domanda,si puo aggiungere un utente su un'altra installazione di Ubuntu da un'altra partizione di UBuntu?
<DamianoVS> x esempio se io apro il terminale da una partizione dove ho accesso a Ubuntu,se voglio aggiungere un utente o modificare la password dal Ubuntu corrente a Ubuntu su un'altra partizione
<Carlin0> se devi aggiungere un utente devi farlo dallo stesso sistema operativo
<DamianoVS> capito,non si puo da un'altra partizione di un'altro Ubuntu no?
<Carlin0> cosa intendi da un'altra partizione ? hai + di un ubuntu ?
<DamianoVS> ho 2 Ubuntu su due partizioni,e su una delle due ho scordato la pass,volevo sapere se si puo da UBuntu dove ho acceso se posso cambiare la pass dal terminale
<Carlin0> per il recupero delle pass devi seguire la guida di prima
<DamianoVS> OK,Grazie.
<Carlin0> si agisce da recovery mode
<Carlin0> popeye74, ce la puoi farcela
<popeye74> ciao a tutti
<popeye74> sono un po in difficolta a dire il vero
<Carlin0> a fare cosa popeye74 ?
<popeye74> non riesco a configurare xchat
<popeye74> per altri server intendo
<Carlin0> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<popeye74> grazie ci vado subito. scusate
<DamienXS> Salve ragazzi volevo aggiungere un utente dal terminal con adduser o useradd,ma quando lo aggiungo dice che non esite
<DamienXS> l'username deve essere cosi
<Carlin0> DamienXS, sudo adduser
<DamienXS> DamienOs Desktop ma non mi fa aggiungere spazzii
<DamienXS> non mi fa usare DamienOS Destkop solo DamienOPDesktop oppure DamienOS_Desktop ma io voglio con lo spazio in mezzo
<DamienXS> se lo modifico in /etc/passwords e metto io gli spazzi funziona?
<Carlin0> il nome utente deve essere senza spazi ... altr problemi ?
<DamienXS> quindi tutto insieme?Grazie,ma poi alla schermata di log off si vede lo spazio oppure no?
<esulu> ciao a tutti
#ubuntu-it 2017-09-11
<gigirock> logat, ma la comunicazione e' stabile adesso ?
<logat> sembra di si
<gigirock> ok ,  il pennino wifi e' un usb wifi ?
<logat> si è un usb wifi tplink TL-WN823N
<ryuujin> Kanwulf: bel dominio
<gigirock> logat, se lo inserisci nel pc cosa succede ?
<logat> funziona per qualche minuto, poi cade la connessione
<logat> su ethernet la connessione è stabile
<logat> Seguendo qualche video avevo cambiato un parametro qualche giorno fa, ho impostato su un file "managed=true"
<logat> però non è cambiato molto
<logat> il file riguardava i parametri della connessione ovviamente
<Carlin0> logat, che ubuntu ?
<logat> Lubuntu 16.04 LTS
<logat> ieri ho provato a seguire questa guida https://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?p=4910964
<logat> va tutto bene fino a "sudo make install"
<gigirock> logat, e che succede a sudo make install ?
<logat> non eseguiva, mi dava "no rule to make target"
<logat> cosa che fa anche adesso
<gigirock> logat, apri il terminale e digita sudo apt install build-essential
<logat> fatto
<logat> spunta sempre: "make: *** No rule to make target 'install'.  Stop."
<gigirock> logat ma sudo make install va dato dalla dir dove hai i sorgenti dei driver.... scrivi nel terminale pwd e il sistema ti ritorna la dir attuale
<logat> ah, ok. La dir attuale è "/home/massimo"
<logat> dovrei fare "cd"+ ... ?
<blackout> ciao
<gigirock> logat, cd "dovehaiscaricato il file"
<logat> ermh, non so dove l'ho scaricato ':). Quando ho dato il comando "git clone https://github.com/Mange/rtl8192eu-linux-driver.git" dove lo scarica? Scusami per la mia noobagine
<glpiana> logat, cd rtl8192eu-linux-driver
<logat> ok, se faccio sudo make install ora da:
<logat> https://thepasteb.in/p/0ghJwoN9q7mS5
<logat> ...?
<glpiana> logat, prova a dare prima il comando: make
<logat> ok ha compilato il mondo
<logat> provo ad dare install adesso
<glpiana> sì
<logat> https://thepasteb.in/p/KOh85EyByxMfJ
<glpiana> logat, non vedo errori. procedi
<logat> adesso dovrebbe funzionare la usb wi-fi?
<glpiana> logat, boh, attaccala e vedi. dopo averla inserita, scrivi dmesg | tail      nel terminale
<logat> ok
<logat2> https://thepasteb.in/p/BghP56Xv6w0iY
<logat2> glpiana, da questo
<glpiana> logat2, parrebbe funzionare. prova a connetterti e vedi se va. o da terminale: sudo iwlist scan    per vedere se vede le reti wifi
<logat2> ok, ho provato ad andare su youtube ed è caduta la rete
<logat2> https://thepasteb.in/p/2RhKzl2xW1Yc4
<glpiana> logat2, posso solo dirti che la scheda vede le reti. poi se il driver  funziona bene o male è un altro discorso
<logat2> ok, questo è il massimo che possiamo fare, quindi?
<logat2> grazie per il supporto glpiana, gigirock
<widecurio64> ciao ragazzi, era da un po' che non ci si vedeva...
<widecurio64> ho collegato al mio pc con kubuntu il joystick e viene riconosciuto normalmente ma il sistema lo utilizza per muovere il puntatore
<widecurio64> come posso "disattivare" questa cosa
<gigirock> widecurio64, in impostazioni 'input' ci sara' qualche cosa altrimenti tuffati in dconf-editor ......
<oiur> Ciao, stavo provando ad installare ubuntu seguendo questa guida ( https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaRete ) ma non trovo il pacchetto "dhcp3-server", è per caso questo "isc-dhcp-server" ?
<gigirock> oiur, ma tu lanci da un client o da un server ?
<gigirock> !info dhcp3-server
<ubot-it> Package dhcp3-server does not exist in xenial
<gigirock> !info isc-dhcp-server
<ubot-it> isc-dhcp-server (source: isc-dhcp): ISC DHCP server for automatic IP address assignment. In component main, is optional. Version 4.3.3-5ubuntu12 (xenial), package size 431 kB, installed size 1516 kB
<gigirock> https://askubuntu.com/questions/152834/i-try-install-dhcp3-server-but-etc-init-d-dhcp3-server-file-is-missing-whats oiur
<oiur> sto usando due computer, penso che una è il server ( dove è installato isc-dhcp-server ) e l'altro è il client, giusto ?
<gigirock> oiur, si ma sul computer server e' installata la versione server di ubuntu ?
<oiur> no, è installato il desktop lubuntu
<oiur> la guida che ho postato all'inizio è aggiornata per lubuntu desktop 16.04 ?
<gigirock> direi di si
<gigirock> oiur, vedi la nota che ti ho linkato
<oiur> gigirock, si ok la nota spiega bene
<oiur> alla guida che ho postato, al capitolo "Configurazione di tftpd-hpa" al 2° punto, devo cancellare tutto quello che c'è nel file o solamente aggiungere "RUN_DEAMON=”yes”" ?
<simsuy> ciao
<simsuy> potrei chiedervi aiuto?
<simsuy> per favore?
<oiur> gigirock, dopo aver seguito la guida e impostato sul client avvio primario da interfaccia rete non parte l'installazione, e il client dice: https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/25514593/ cosa ho sbagliato?
<boo991> salve
<ivan89tp> salve
<ivan89tp> posso chiedere un aiuto se ce qualcuno?
<ivan89tp> :(
<lucabet82> salve non riesco a far partire ubuntu tramire virtual box potete aiutarmi?
<fabio_cc> !qualcuno | ivan89tp
<ubot-it> ivan89tp: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<fabio_cc> lucabet82, qui si da supporto solo per ubuntu installato su macchine reali, prova a chiedere in chat
<fabio_cc> !chat | lucabet82
<ubot-it> lucabet82: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<ivan89tp> fabio_cc
<fabio_cc> ivan89tp, il supporto è pubblico, chiedi qui e chi sa risponderà, non in privato per favore
<ivan89tp> https://chiedi.ubuntu-it.org/questions/56201/aiuto-versione-ubuntu
<ivan89tp> metto il link perche non mo f copiare tutto il testo
<ivan89tp> ma vengo subito al dunque
<fabio_cc> ivan89tp, l'ideale sarebbe lubuntu, il più leggero, però non ha una interfaccia stile *tablet*
<ivan89tp> ho un pc mongolo di quello 2in1 che non supporta ne remix e ne phoenix e visto che monta windows ma a me windows non piace perchè il disple 10 pollici e le mie dita enormi
<ivan89tp> windows ha un interfacci grafica davvero piccola
<ivan89tp> fedora invece come?
<fabio_cc> ivan89tp, fedora? questo è il canale di supporto ubuntu, quindi ci occupiamo di ubuntu e derivate ufficiali come lubuntu. Fedora è un'altra distribuzione
<fabio_cc> !irc | ivan89tp
<ubot-it> ivan89tp: leggi le Linee Guida del canale su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<fabio_cc> !chat | ivan89tp anche se vedo che ci stai con un altro nick
<ubot-it> ivan89tp anche se vedo che ci stai con un altro nick: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<ivan89tp> scusami scusami tanto
<fabio_cc> ivan89tp, nessun problema
<ivan89tp> stavo vedendo un video su youtube e cera la top 10 di ubuntu
<ivan89tp> ed er la numero 5
<fabio_cc> ivan89tp, ok, ma per le chiacchere c'è #ubuntu-it-chat
<fabio_cc> *chiacchiere
<ivan89tp> ;)
<ivan89tp> un altra cosa lubuntu e compatibile col touch?
<fabio_cc> ivan89tp, devi provare
<fabio_cc> ivan89tp, provalo in live
<ivan89tp> si puo provare su una micro sd ?ù
<fabio_cc> ivan89tp, no, non ha una porta usb questo pc/tablet?
<ivan89tp> si
<ivan89tp> ma nn ho le chiavette qui
<fabio_cc> ivan89tp, devi procurarne una
<ivan89tp> se ne parla il prossimo mese quando toccheremo terra :D
<fabio_cc> ivan89tp, o un lettore dvd esterno, ma dubito ne abbia a portata di mano
<ivan89tp> hhahaha no noù
<ivan89tp> grazie lo stesso
<fabio_cc> ivan89tp, anzi dovrebbe essere un masterizzatore :)
<ivan89tp> vediamo di scroccarla a qualche collega domani
<fabio_cc> ivan89tp, se crei la chiavetta avviabile da windows usa questo
<fabio_cc> |usbwin | ivan89tp
<ivan89tp> ah che versione devo scaricare di lubuntu?
<fabio_cc> !usbwin | ivan89tp
<ubot-it> ivan89tp: Scarica Rufus: https://rufus.akeo.ie/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<fabio_cc> ivan89tp, ti consiglio 16.04.3 LTS
<fabio_cc> ivan89tp, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/16.04.3/release/
<ivan89tp> in italiano giusto?
<fabio_cc> ivan89tp, si, scaricherà il supporto lingue da internet
<ivan89tp> ok
<fabio_cc> ivan89tp, la seguente guida è per l'installazione
<fabio_cc> !installazione | ivan89tp
<ubot-it> ivan89tp: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese https://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<ivan89tp> scusa ho visto gnome che ha un interfaccia come un tablet al livello di icone ecc ecc
<ivan89tp> quello puo andare?
<fabio_cc> ivan89tp, intendi ubuntu gnome?
<ivan89tp> si
<ubu> la domanda è semplice
<ubu> problemi di connesione alla rete
<ubu> hotspot wifi da telefono riesco ad aprire qualsiasi sito
<ubu> con linea fissa adsl alcuni sia ltri no
<ubu> chi mi aiuta?
<Ziobardi> Ciao a tutti
<Ziobardi> Non si accendono i led della scheda di rete
<Ziobardi> Ubuntu mi dice che il cavo di rete e scollegato
<Ziobardi> Fritta la scheda di rete
<Ziobardi> ??????
<Ziobardi> Qualcuno mi aiuta per favore
#ubuntu-it 2017-09-12
<ivan89tp> buongiorno a tutti ragazzi qualcuno disponibile ad aiutarmi
<Carlin0> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<ivan89tp> ciao carlino ho scaricato lubuntu ho fatto tutti i passaggi lo messo sulla chiavetta ma non riesco ad installarlo perche sul bios secure boot non si abilita come posso fare
<ivan89tp> cioe a parte ubuntu non posso ne formattare ne mettere altro os con sto win10 di cacca
<Carlin0> ivan89tp, a parte che il secure boot andrebbe disabilitato al massimo e non abilitato , ma come fai a dire che è quello il problema ?
<ivan89tp> penso che sia il bios che non mi fa avviare il boot da usb
<ivan89tp> il problema e che questo pc e un tablet 2in1
<Carlin0> non conosco i tablet
<ryuujin> ivan89tp: se e' un tablet, che processore ha?
<ryuujin> arm?
<David77> ivan89tp, meglio che ci dici il modello che facciamo prima
<glpiana> e dicci anche come hai preparato la usb
<ryuujin> grazie ivan89tp
<gigliola> perche ubuntu no mi funziona la scheda video e crasha
<glpiana> gigliola, che scheda video? che verione di ubuntu? che interfaccia grafica? e, soprattutto, che intendi per "crasha"?
<Guest39240> Salve a tutti. Ho un problema con xubuntu. avevo bisogno di testare wordpress in locale, ho provato a seguire diverse guide per installarlo ma senza successo.
<Guest39240> Adesso ho un errore con apache 2 che ha bloccato il programma di aggiornamento del sistema
<Guest39240> da terminale mi dice di avviare questo comando apt --fix-broken install ma non da nessun risultato
<Guest39240> in alto a destra nella barra delle notifiche mi esce un segnale di divieto con un messaggio di errore
<vlt> Guest39240: `sudo apt ...`?
<Guest39240> errore:Broken count > 0
<Guest39240> I seguenti pacchetti hanno dipendenze non soddisfatte:
<Guest39240>  mysql-server : Dipende: mysql-server-5.7 ma non è installato
<Guest39240> https://thepasteb.in/p/mwh1N2PO04zi5
<David77> xubuntu 16.04 LTS?
<Guest39240> no 17
<Guest39240> 17.04
<Guest39240> vit qualsiasi comando sudo apt mi da errore
<David77> ecco... potrebbe essere buggato non essendo una LTS (Long Time Support) come la 16.04...
<Guest39240> ummm quindi come posso risolvere il problema.
<Guest39240> si è verificato nel momento in cui ho provato ad installare xampp phpmyadmin e apache
<glpiana> Guest39240, guarda se sudo apt-get -f install da lo stesso errore
<David77> non so, prova ad attendere se qualche altro volontario ha delle idee
<Guest39240> https://thepasteb.in/p/DRhjlPnKmnAsy
<Guest39240> sto usando una versione di xubuntu a 32 bit. su internet leggevo che le nuove versioni di xampp vanno solo per il 64. io ho seguito una guida che mi faceva scaricare una versione di xampp 5.4
<Guest39240> Aborting downgrade from (at least) 10.1 to 5.7 qui dice di voler ritornare ad una vecchia versione, gli risulta che ho una versione 10 installata :O di apache
<Guest39240> cmq adesso se provo a voler rimuovere disinstallare tutto non mi fa andare ne avanti ne indietro
<glpiana> Guest39240, sudo apt-get install aptitude
<Guest39240> https://thepasteb.in/p/NxhVmREV8nGUN
<Guest39240> If are sure you want to downgrade to 5.7, remove the file
<glpiana> guest1231, sudo apt-get install aptitude-common aptitude
<guest1231> scusa glpiana
<guest1231> mi sono dovuto assentare un attimo
<glpiana> guest1231, io sto per andare via. se vuoi dai il comando che ti ho scritto sopra
<guest1231> ho fatto dato sempre lo stesso errore
<glpiana> mostra l'errore
<guest1231> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/25520929/
<glpiana> guest1231, sudo dpkg --configure -a
<guest1231> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/25520936/
<glpiana> guest1231, sudo apt-get purge mysql-server
<guest1231> è andato questo senza errori
<glpiana> guest1231, sudo dpkg --configure -a
<guest1231> ok
<glpiana> guest1231, ok, ora che non ottieni errori il sistema è a posto. cerca di non metterlo fuori uso di nuovo. ciao ciao
<guest1231> se volessi provare wordpress in locale come potrei fare?
<Mr_Pan> guest1231, ti devi instalalre in locale un sistema LAMP e poi installi wordpress ..
<guest1231> si però cosa strana ho provato a farlo ed è successo questo casino con mysql server :O una guida seria da poter seguire per un pc 32 bit
<fabio_cc> guest1231, https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Programmazione/Cms/Wordpress
<fabio_cc> guest1231, questo è quanto il wiki propone
<guest1231> ok grazie
<fabio_cc> guest1231, non so quanto sia aggiornata, segui con attenzione
<Mr_Pan> guest1231, parti dai prerequisiti https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Programmazione/Cms#Prerequisiti
<guest1231> se premo su apache 2 nella guida mi dice come aprire e seleziona software
<guest1231> però da errore
<guest1231> apt://apache2
<Carlin0> guest1231, per usare il link apt devi avere installato il pacchetto apturl
<Carlin0> !info apturl
<ubot-it> apturl (source: apturl): install packages using the apt protocol - GTK+ frontend. In component main, is optional. Version 0.5.2ubuntu11 (xenial), package size 8 kB, installed size 56 kB
<vlt> guest1231: Forse c'è un problema nel tuo /etc/apt/sources.list.
<fabio_cc> vlt, no bisogna installare il pacchetto indicato da Carlin0
<fabio_cc> o altrimentì si fa prima a scrivere sudo apt install wordpress :D
<guest1231> infatti non lo tenevo
<vlt> guest1231: Guarda: https://thepasteb.in/p/mwh1N2PO04zi5
<guest1231> visto
<vlt> guest1231: Nella riga 6 c'è "xenial" (16.04)
<guest1231> a
<guest1231> ma questo problema l'ho risolto con glpiana adesso vorrei installare wordpress per provarlo in locale
<vlt> guest1231: Potrebbe essere che ci sono problemi mentre lo provi.
<vlt> guest1231: Potesti cancellare le righe "xenial" da /etc/apt/sources.list. Così non ci sono più dipendenze non soddisfatte.
<Carlin0> se è per questo ha un ppa di wiky e uno di yakety
<guest1231> comunque vlt io ho risolto questo problema con glpiana
<guest1231> adesso fa anche gli aggiornamenti il sistema
<vlt> guest1231: Ok, sto zitto :-D
<guest1231> vlt: :P grazie cmq per l'aiuto
<guest1231> su internet però a dire il vero non ci sono guide per installare wordpress su ubuntu 17
<guest1231> forse non si può ancora
<fabio_cc> guest1231, ?
<fabio_cc> guest1231, c'è e si installa come al solito: sudo apt install wordpress
<guest1231> ma se installo così funziona il collegamento al database etc?
<fabio_cc> guest1231, ma leggi ciò che ti viene scritto? https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Programmazione/Cms/Wordpress
<guest1231> si però sembra datata questa guida
<guest1231> non mi funzionano questi link apturl
<guest1231> ho dato il comando sudo apt install wordpress
<guest1231> adesso? :O
<fabio_cc> guest1231, https://codex.wordpress.org/it:Main_Page
<fabio_cc> guest1231, tutto ciò non riguarda il supporto ubuntu
<Serak> Buongiorno a tutti, è la prima volta che sono qui. Ho bisogno di qualche consiglio.
<fabio_cc> !ciao | Serak
<ubot-it> Serak: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<fabio_cc> guest1231, anche: /join #wordpress
<Serak> Ho comprato buon notebook dove c'era limpus. Utilizzando il live di Ubuntu 7.04 ho cancellato il disco è installato Ubuntu
<Serak> Ma alla fine dopo il riavvio mi esce fuori un no found
<fabio_cc> guest1231, (ovviamente in inglese)
<guest1231> ok
<Serak> Non ricordo da dove ho scaricato Ubuntu
<guest1231> fabio_cc: ma quando do install wordpress dove mette la cartella wordpress ??
<Serak> Posso sempre ricaricarlo con l'altro PC
<Serak> Precedentemente avevo installato un SSD, pensando che fosse quello il problema ho rimesso l'hd ma nulla
<Serak> Spero che dopo anni che uso un ntu non debba tornare a Windows. Quest'ultimo funziona benissimo
<Serak> Ok ringrazio, scusate il disturbo.
<fabio_cc> guest1231, questa è più nuova: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/wordpress.html
<fabio_cc> guest1231, la cartella cui ti riferisci tu dovrebbe essere: /usr/share/wordpress
<guest1231> e c'è verificata
<fabio_cc> guest1231, leggi anche https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Programmazione/Cms
<fabio_cc> guest1231, il materiale è questo, l'uso di wordpress in se non riguarda il supporto ubuntu
<guest1231> grazie fabio_cc
<guest1231> in passato ricordo l'operazione era più facile
<guest1231> bah
<fabio_cc> guest1231, devi saper configurare apache e mysql: https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Apache https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/MySql o utilizzare XAMPP: https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Xampp
<fabio_cc> guest1231, non credo sia cambiato nulla, wordpress è un CMS che ha bisogno di un web server e di un database per funzionare, ed è stato sempre così
<guest1231> in passato usavo mysql server e Phpmyadmin
<fabio_cc> phpmyadmin è solo una interfaccia web per la gestione dei database mysql
<guest1231> infatti
<guest1231> prima generavo il database da terminale poi dopo lo collegavo a myadmin
<guest1231> questa operazione oggi mi è risultata complicata
<fabio_cc> guest1231, ma non so più come dirlo, l'uso dei singoli server o applicativi è un argomento fine a se stesso, che non riguarda ubuntu (sarebbe lo stesso anche su altre distribuzioni)
<David77> https://make.wordpress.org/support/irc-support-channel/
<fabio_cc> David77, grazie, glielo avevo già consigliato :D
<David77> in ritardo, sorry. non avevo trovato la parola irc :-D
<fabio_cc> [16:01:25] <fabio_cc> guest1231, anche: /join #wordpress
<fabio_cc> :D
<guest1231> ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<guest1231> se do il comando apt install mysql-server
<guest1231> Da errore quindi nn posso far nulla
<guest1231> :S
<Mr_Pan> guest1231, passa sul canale #ubuntu-it-chat  per favore ... qui siamo OT
<guest1231> ok
<vlt> guest1231: Hai messo in ordine il tuo sources.list? :p
<guest1231> vlt ti ripeto se seguo la guida ufficiale che mi dice di installare mysql-server
<guest1231> si blocca con questo errore
<guest1231> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/25521195/
<guest1231> da come sembra, dice che ho la versione 10.1 installata, ma non riesco ad usarla
<Mr_Pan> vlt, guest1231 siete OT cambiate canale (gugia fatto)
<vlt> guest1231: If are sure you want to downgrade to 5.7, remove the file /var/lib/mysql/debian-*.flag
<Mr_Pan> !chat | vlt
<ubot-it> vlt: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<vlt> Mr_Pan: Sei sicuro?
<guest1231> vlt parliam di la
<guest1231> a me sembra inerente a ubuntu
<guest1231> se nn mi installa mysql
<Mr_Pan> qui si parla di instalalzione di un sistema ubuntu ... server aggiuntivi e simili esulano dal discorso
<vlt> Non sembra di essere molto OT per pe.
<Mr_Pan> vlt, pensala come ti pare ma tanto é..
<vlt> *me
<guest1231> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/25521309/
<guest1231> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/25521326/
<guest1231> ci sono due voci di dropbox
<guest1231> wily e http://screenshots.getdeb.net yakkety-getdeb InRelease
<vlt> guest1231: Sai che cos'è?
<guest1231> no
<vlt> guest1231: Penso che siano file nel /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<Mr_Pan> guest1231, via righe 5 7 9
<guest1231> sicuro 7 9 e 5?
<vlt> guest1231: Ma forse non c'è un problema. Adesso prova di nuovo ad installare wordpress: `sudo apt install wordpress`
<guest1231> deb http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ zesty main restricted la 7
<guest1231> vlt l'installazione di wordpress l'ho fatta
<guest1231> la cartella c'è
<guest1231> solo mysql è il problema
<vlt> guest1231: Cosa succede se provi `sudo apt install mysql-server`?
<guest1231> non lo faccio da errore
<guest1231> vlt: parliamo di la
<guestXubu> vlt:
<alessio> salve
<alessio> potete aiutarmi nell installazione completa di ubuntu _
#ubuntu-it 2017-09-13
<Socrate79> Buongiorno e scusate il la domanda stupida: possiedo un vecchio portatile Acer Extensa 5230E Intel Celeron 575 con 1 gb di ram, secondo voi, posso installare l'ultima versione di Ubuntu? Grazie
<Odiowindows> salve a tutti
<Odiowindows> qualcuno mi potrebbe aiutare??
<Odiowindows> !help
<ubot-it> http://help.ubuntu-it.org
<Mr_Pan> troppo tardi ... gli stavo rispondendo
<vlt> Mr_Pan: Sai tu il suo problema? :-D
<lukaip> Buonasera, ho un problema di avvio da usb di ubuntu
<lukaip> su notebook hp
<Mr_Pan> !dettagli
<ubot-it> Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<lukaip> ok perfetto, tramite Rufus ultima versione ho installato ubuntu 17.04 su chiavetta usb da 8 GB e sto tentanto l'avvio su un  hp pavillio 15-n071sl
<Mr_Pan> e  ?
<lukaip> il problema è che si avvia sempre win 8 anche se io nel bios imposto USB
<Mr_Pan> lukaip, prova a rifare la chiavetta
<Mr_Pan> lukaip, prima pero´controlla la iso scaricata
<Mr_Pan> !md5
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<lukaip> fatto, ora sto riscaricando la ios ma cmq ho cambiato già 3 usb
<Mr_Pan> lukaip, quindi la iso é a posto  ?
<Carlin0> lukaip, hai disabilitato il fastboot di win ?
<Mr_Pan> lukaip, disattiva secure boot
<Mr_Pan> dal bios
<lukaip> md5 indicato però è per ubuntu 14.04 io uso la 17.04
<Mr_Pan> e fastboot da windows altrimenti non si spegne ma solo in "standby"
<lukaip> ok controllo subito
<Carlin0> lukaip, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases/17.04/release/MD5SUMS
<lukaip> allora, secure boot disable
<lukaip> e legacy boot enable
<lukaip> non ho voci di fast boot
<Mr_Pan> lukaip, fast boot lo devi disabilitare da dentro windows
<Mr_Pan> !fastboot
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'fastboot'
<Carlin0> se abiliti legacy non si avvia + win
<lukaip> invece se disabilito legacy non si avvia win
<lukaip> potrei fare così, il contrario di quello che hai detto!
<lukaip> partito! facendo il contrario
<lukaip> grazie carlin0
<lukaip> grazie mr_pan
<lukaip> grazie ubot
<lukaip> seconda domanda, devo controllare un hard disk esterno della Touro da 2TB perchè su win mi dice impossibile inizializzare errore irreversibile hardware
<lukaip> come avvio gparted su ubuntu?
<Mr_Pan> lukaip, una volta instalalto ubuntu ... installi gparted da sw center e lo lanci e gli fai controllare il disco esterno
<Claudio51> Buonasera alla comunità. Vorrei chiedere un aiuto: dopo l'aggiornamento a Xubuntu 17.04 la chiavetta wifi (digicom wawe 64 usb) non vuol saperne di collegarsi al router. Qualcuno mi può aiutare?
<Claudio51> Sul forum ho trovato solo soluzioni datate.  Eppure con la versione precedente tutto funzionava. Che può essere successo?
<Claudio51> correzione: "digicom wawe 54c"
<shez> salve a tutti
<shez> con ubuntu 17.04 64 bit la versione di Firefox è ferma alla 55.02?
<shez> perchè i componenti aggiuntivi del browser sono tutti obsoleti?
<shez> c'è nessuno?
<lucabet82> salve la scheda video non supporta il 17.04 e non so dove scaricare o aggiornare i driver...potete aiutarmi§?
<shez> lucabet82, hai provato a ricercare i driver con la funzione driver aggiuntivi?
<lucabet82> praticamente ubuntu non parte per problemi video
<shez> ah non parte proprio
<lucabet82> dove trovo la funzione driver aggiuntivi?
<lucabet82> scusami ma sono alle primissime armi
<shez> che versione hai?
<lucabet82> ho provato a scaricare la 17.04
<shez> di ubuntu intendo?
<shez> si ma la con gnome?
<lucabet82> non saprei
<shez> come si chiama il file .iso che hai scaricato?
<lucabet82> ubuntu 17.04-desk iso
<shez> l'hai scaricato dal sito ufficiale?
<lucabet82> si
<lucabet82> uso virtual box per il momento o meglio vorrei usare
<shez> hai fatto una penna usb oppure un CD/DVD?
<shez> aaaah lo stai installando su virtual box....
<lucabet82> nessuno dei due lanciato iso da virtual box
<lucabet82> installazione finita riavviato e si blocca alla partenza dicendo video non supportatio
<shez> qualche tempo fa io lo avevo installato con un programma per virtualbox che emulava vari SO tra cui c'è anche ubuntu, questo è il modo più semplice
<shez> è un a estensione per virtual box
<lucabet82> spara
<shez> tu che SO utilizzi?
<lucabet82> wind 7
<shez> il pacchetto funzia su linux, non so se c'è per win
<shez> ecco
<lucabet82> devo anche staccare mi ci rimetto piu tardi grazie per la comprensione heheheh
<shez> nulla
<shez> ciao
<shez> con ubuntu 17.04 64 bit la versione di Firefox è ferma alla 55.02?
<shez> perchè i componenti aggiuntivi del browser sono tutti obsoleti?
#ubuntu-it 2017-09-14
<luca_fattori> qualcuno mi saprebbe dire come recuperare username e password per accedere al forum? per la password mi chiede username e quindi non mi muovo...
<luca_fattori> grazie
<gigirock_> luca_fattori: o una o l'altra devi saperla
<luca_fattori> cavoli...
<luca_fattori> avevo necessità di supporto per l'installazione di un' applicazione
<gigirock_> Fai prima a creare nuovo account.... magari ti chiedono anche la email
<gigirock_> luca_fattori: chiedi qui
<gigirock_> Dai dai sudo apt install applicazione
<luca_fattori> sto provando ad installare everpad
<luca_fattori> ho dato queste istruzioni sudo apt-get install everpad
<luca_fattori> https://thepasteb.in/p/vghOzGozMLXC3
<luca_fattori> ma mi da ill seguente errore E: Impossibile recuperare http://ppa.launchpad.net/nvbn-rm/ppa/ubuntu/dists/xenial/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found
<gigirock_> luca_fattori: nn c'è altra maniera di reperire quel sw ?
<gigirock_> Il ppa è come un assicuratore
<luca_fattori> non ne ho la più pallida idea...considera che ho un po' di confidenza con ubuntu ma non sono un esperto
<gigirock_> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/vTTZ14dQ
<gigirock_> luca_fattori: dai cerca con Google che trovi la soluzione   Vedi il link che ti ho mandato
<gigirock_> luca_fattori: in questo chan nn posso dare aiuto nn ufficiale
<luca_fattori> grazie!
<armando76> buenasera mi  potete postare il   link per  caricare una  foto in  url
<Carlin0> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<dat> salve a tutti
<armando76> grazie
#ubuntu-it 2017-09-15
<luca_fattori> avrei bisogno di un supporto per accedere al server aziendale
<luca_fattori> da windows soltiamente accedeva da esegui indicando \\SERVERXXX (xxx sta per il nome del server)
<luca_fattori> con ubuntu sono riuscito ad accedere una sola volta con alt+f2 e digitando  \\SERVERXXX
<luca_fattori> ora quando provo mi dice Messaggio d'errore non gestito: Recupero dell'elenco delle condivisioni dal server non riuscito: Connessione rifiutata
<luca_fattori> Grazie!
<Carlin0> luca_fattori, come ti connetti al server ? ssh ?
<luca_fattori> cioè? scusa ma non ho moltissima dimestichezza con ubuntu
<Carlin0> non sai che protocollo usi ?
<luca_fattori> no
<luca_fattori> da windows accedevo come ho scritto sopra e non ho mai avuto problemi o dovuto fare particolari configurazioni
<[Enrico]> luca_fattori: devi usare smb://SERVERXX/ da ubuntu
<[Enrico]> la sintassi degli URI per le cartelle di rete in Windows è diversa che negli altri sistemi
<luca_fattori> la prima volta che l'ho fatto ha funzionato
<luca_fattori> ma ora mi da il seguente messaggio: Messaggio d'errore non gestito: Recupero dell'elenco delle condivisioni dal server non riuscito: Connessione rifiutata
<[Enrico]> Windows supporta solo il protocollo SMB, gli altri sistemi supportano protocolli multipli quindi seguono l'approccio più generale dove tutti gli URI cominciano con protocollo://
<luca_fattori> ho provato anche così smb://SERVERXX/
<luca_fattori> ma mi da sempre il messaggio scritto sopra
<Mr_Pan> luca_fattori, devi installare winbind e modificare il file /etc/nsswitch.conf
<luca_fattori> installato winbind
<luca_fattori> come dovrei modificare il file  /etc/nsswitch.conf ?
<luca_fattori> https://thepasteb.in/p/LghNnA9xlglcZ
<luca_fattori> ora quel file contiene quanto postato sopra
<[Enrico]> luca_fattori: se il server rifiuta la connessione bisogna investigare il perché
<[Enrico]> non è necessariamente facile
<[Enrico]> luca_fattori: se da linea di comando esegui questo: smbclient -U 'Dominio\nomeutente' '//SERVERX/', cosa ti dice?
<Mr_Pan> luca_fattori, alla riga hosts ... prima di file aggiungi wins
<Mr_Pan> salva e rivvia il pc poi prova di nuovo ad accedere alla risorsa di rete windows
<Mr_Pan> segui prima cosa ti scrive [Enrico]
<luca_fattori> ok
<luca_fattori> scusa la domanda idiota ma al posto di dominio e nome utente cosa devo indicare?
<luca_fattori> nome utente immagino il nome che uso per accedere al server..?
<[Enrico]> luca_fattori: si quello è il tuo nome utente. Tuttavia Windows usa sempre anche la parte del dominio oltre al nome utente. Se non lo specifichi non funziona
<[Enrico]> dal tuo Windows non lo devi specificare in quanto è stato configurato di default e lo specifica da solo
<[Enrico]> lo puoi fare anche in Linux.... ma suppongo non sia stato fatto
<[Enrico]> se stai usando il dominio sbagliato non funziona
<[Enrico]> purtroppo la cosa crea molta confusione
<leo__> c c cxx
<luca_fattori> ma come faccio a sapere qual è il dominio?
<[Enrico]> se non sai il tuo dominio puoi guardare (da una macchina windows) sotto sistema, dice il dominio
<[Enrico]> oppure chiedi
<[Enrico]> al tuo dipartimento IT
<luca_fattori> https://thepasteb.in/p/j2hlQ2JlLBDhP
<luca_fattori> mi dice questo
<luca_fattori> se inserisco la password non succede nulla
<[Enrico]> luca_fattori: devi mettere gli apici come ho fatto vedere io
<[Enrico]> altrimenti non funziona
<luca_fattori> https://thepasteb.in/p/k5hYz70Xwv1CE
<luca_fattori> fatto
<luca_fattori> stessa cosa
<[Enrico]> luca_fattori: come dice l'errore il file /etc/samba/smb.conf è incorretto
<luca_fattori> cosa dovrei fare?
<[Enrico]> il file va corretto
<[Enrico]> tuttavia non so come si fa a ripristinare il valore di default senza averne una copia di backup
<[Enrico]> hai un backup?
<luca_fattori> https://thepasteb.in/p/76hE1v62Y5whV
<luca_fattori> questo è il contenuto del file...
<luca_fattori> non ho mai fatto un backup
<luca_fattori> ho installato da poco ubuntu
<[Enrico]> la cosa migliore sarebbe rimettere il file di configurazione di default, quello non è il default poco ma sicuro. Almeno ricominceresti da uno stato più testato
<[Enrico]> il parametro security è sbagliato, puoi settare AUTO che è il default
<luca_fattori> ok. sostituito share con AUTO
<luca_fattori> devo fare altre modifiche?
<luca_fattori> scritto in maiuscolo è corretto?
<[Enrico]> sembnra di si leggendo il manuale. Sinceramente non credo faccia differenza scriverlo maiuscolo o minuscolo
<luca_fattori> ok
<Mr_Pan> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Mr_Pan> qui >><   http://paste.ubuntu.com/25540385/
<luca_fattori> cioè? sostituisco quello che c'è nel file con quello che è contenuto in quello che hai postato Mr_Pan?
<Mr_Pan> luca_fattori, no quello e´ il file generico di base  ... devi sostiure le tue informazione al posto di quelle scritte li in maiuscolo ..
<luca_fattori> ok ma dove le recupero quelle informazioni?
<luca_fattori> tipo questa  socket options = TCP_NODELAY IPTOS_LOWDELAY SO_KEEPALIVE SO_RCVBUF=8192 SO_SNDBUF=8192
<luca_fattori> e anche questa:  netbios name = YOUR_HOSTNAME
<[Enrico]> luca_fattori: non devi specificare tutte le opzioni per forza. Puoi anche commentarle e via. Tipo il mio smb.conf: https://paste.ubuntu.com/25540415/
<[Enrico]> samba ha un milione di opzioni, non le devi specificare tutte, il 99% vanno bene lasciate al default nella maggior parte dei casi
<luca_fattori> ok. scusata ma come dicevo non sono praticissimo.. Quello che devo fare quindi è tenere la struttura del file che mi hai inviato, inserire i miei dati e sostituire tutto ciò a quello che c'è nel file  /etc/samba/smb.conf
<Mr_Pan> luca_fattori, ti conviene copiare pari pari quello di [Enrico] e sostiure quello esistente ...
<Mr_Pan> poi dovrai specificaree il niome corretto del tuo workgroup ...
<luca_fattori> ok
<luca_fattori> fatto
<luca_fattori> devo riavviare ora?
<Mr_Pan> luca_fattori, basterebbe riavviare samba ma puoi anche riavviare il pc ... cosi siamo tranquilli ... facci sapere se funge
<luca_fattori> grazie mille
<luca_fattori> eccomi... riavviato il pc e tentato di connetermi con il comando smb://SERVERXXX/
<luca_fattori> mi da ancora il messaggio: 'Messaggio d'errore non gestito: Recupero dell'elenco delle condivisioni dal server non riuscito: Connessione rifiutata
<[Enrico]> luca_fattori: usa la linea di comando, si vedono gli errori
<Mr_Pan> luca_fattori, pasta anche il contenuto di smb.conf
<luca_fattori> con usa la linea di comando cosa intendi?
<luca_fattori> smb.conf è vuoto
<[Enrico]> luca_fattori: smbclient, come ho detto prima
<luca_fattori> https://thepasteb.in/p/1jhnN10EOWziB
<luca_fattori> ecco qua
<[Enrico]> luca_fattori: ma.... sei serio?
<[Enrico]> [14:31:59] <[Enrico]> luca_fattori: se da linea di comando esegui questo: smbclient -U 'Dominio\nomeutente' '//SERVERX/', cosa ti dice?
<[Enrico]> :/
<maxfra> sera
<kimitsu> buonasera, in un impeto di masochismo ho provato a installare ubuntu server su un vecchio portatile ( giusto per vedere se riesco a non farlo detonare e in caso passare poi ad un hardware decente...) ma già inciampo ai primi passi quindi chiedo a voi qualche dritta... intanto i comandi da terminale: in una guida ho trovato che devono essere precedu
<kimitsu> ti dal carattere # ma non funziona, il "sudo" tradizionale invece fa il suo dovere, invece il comando ls per vedere cartelle e sottocartelle non da segni di vita... qualcuno ne sa qualcosa ?
<Carlin0> kimitsu, supporngo che la guida che hai trovato sia debian e quindi i comandi la cui riga inizia con # vanno dati da root (o con sudo)
<Carlin0> !comandi
<ubot-it> trovi i comandi base su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase - Gestione di File e Directory: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase#gestionefiledirectory - Terminale e File Manager: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RigaDiComando
<Carlin0> il terminale ha il segno # quando sei root mentre ha $ se sei utente normale
<remix_tj> kimitsu: e comunque se metti # davanti al comando non viene eseguito, # serve per commentare
#ubuntu-it 2017-09-16
<platax> ciao buon giorno ho istallato ubunto16.04 non riesco piu a stampare in quanto il sistema non vede piu la stampante mi puo aiutare  qualcuno
<Carlin0> platax, devi installare la stampante
<platax> come  faccio non sono molto esperto
<Carlin0> che stampante è?
<platax> se clicco  su stampante  mi dice server cups scolegato
<platax> è una stampante multifunzione HP
<platax> office4500
<Carlin0> ma su impostazioni di stampa ce la stampante ?
<platax> no qundo voglio stampare mi fa salvare  file non stampa
<Carlin0> allora vai su impostazioni di stampa e aggiungila
<Carlin0> leggi la guida platax → https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/StampantiScanner/Hp
<platax> non me la fa  aggiungere  mi da solo stampa su file  e quando clicco stampa mi salva  file
<platax> ok grazie  vado a leggere
<platax> grazie ho istallato i pacchetti che mi mancavano sei stato  molto gentile   grazie  dell aiuto buona giornata
<platax> carlin scusa di nuovo ho istallato hplip ubuntu vede stampante ma su impostazione stampante mi dice interrotta-backend/usr/lib/cups/backeend
<platax> e non mi stampa ancora
<platax> lo scanner mi funziona e acqusisce immagine
<platax> stampante parte la stampa ma non stampa
<platax> scusa ho risolto
<platax> su impostazione  non era abilitata
<platax> grazie lo stesso
<Koga> salve a tutti, qualcuno è pratico di ssh ?
<ziobardi> ciao a tutti
<ziobardi> ho installato ubuntu 16.04 ma non riesco a farle montare la mia home
<ziobardi> qualcuno mi puo aiutare
<ziobardi> nessun suggerimento ?
<ziobardi> nessun aiuto ??
<Carlin0> ziobardi, dovevi assegnargliela dorante l'installazione
<shez> salve a tutti
<ziobardi> ciao carlin0 , ce un modo per farlo manualmente ?
<Carlin0> ziobardi, quando installi e arrivi al partizionamento scegli "altro o manuale" e gli assegni la partizione /home
<Carlin0> assicurandoti di non formattarla
<shez> ho notato che i conponenti aggiuntivi su firefox 55.02 vengono indicati come obsoleti. Ma non riesco a trovare una versione aggiornaa del browser, qualcuno sa spiegarmi il problema?
<Carlin0> shez, che componenti ?
<shez> Carlin0, tutti quelli installati compresi gli ubuntu modifications.
<Carlin0> tutti quali ?
<ziobardi> ok adesso reinstallo
<Carlin0> e dove lo vedi shez ?
<shez> https Evrywere, Archive format, ubuntu modifications, ecc.
<shez> tutti a prescindere
<shez> vuoi la lista completa?
<ziobardi> grazie ciao
<Carlin0> no voglio capire dove lo vedi che sono obsoleti
<shez> Carlin0, in alto a destra del browser, Apri menu->componenti aggiuntivi
<shez> compare la lista dei componenti installati/attivati e viene indicato obsoleto.
<Carlin0> shez, che ubuntu è?
<shez> 17.04 64 bit
<Carlin0> shez, hai fatto avanzamenti di versione ?
<shez> no
<shez> esistono avamzamenti di versio?
<shez> *versione
<Carlin0> per il momento la 17.04 è l'ultima
<shez> apt non mi da nulla
<shez> ah ecco  :)
<Carlin0> ma è molto buggata
<shez> ah bene
<shez> :)
<Carlin0> shez, componenti aggiuntivi e poi ? (plugin , aspetto, estensioni ... etc)
<shez> scusa apri Menu->componenti aggiuntivi->estensioni
<Carlin0> shez, quella roba non arriva dai repo ubuntu , è probabile che tu l'abbia installlata e poi firefox si sia aggiornato e le estensioni ovviamente no
<Carlin0> quindi lui le vede obsolete
<shez> ok, ma il pacchetto ubuntu modifications?
<shez> quello è nativo della distribuzione...
<Carlin0> spe che vedo
<shez> asp...
<shez> ho trovato questo: https://support.mozilla.org/it/kb/novita-tecnologia-addon-firefox?as=u&utm_source=inproduct
<Carlin0> shez, pare che non derivi dai repo ufficiali manco lui ma da un ppa
<shez> se vado sulla pagina di download firefox mi dice che ho l'ultima versione disponibile, ma se vado sulla pagina che ho postato sopra da come ho capito mi dice di trovare dei componenti che sono comatibili con firefox 57...
<shez> Carlin0, per capire le Ubuntu modifications vengono installate con la iso di ubuntu.
<Carlin0> shez, apri un terminale e scrivi sudo apt install pastebinit
<Carlin0> shez, ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ | pastebinit
<Carlin0> shez, postami il link che esce dall'ultimo comando
<shez> Carlin0, https://paste.ubuntu.com/25548524/
<Carlin0> hai un solo ppa
<Carlin0> shez, cmq dal sito https://packages.ubuntu.com/ che elenca tutti i componenti di ubuntu non risulta nessun ubuntu modification
<Carlin0> shez, postami anche cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit
<shez> Carlin0, cerca questo pacchetto xul-ext-ubufox
<shez> è quello delle modifiche di firefox
<shez> ubuntu modifications
<shez> Carlin0, https://paste.ubuntu.com/25548545/
<Carlin0> e dici di non aver fatto avanzamenti di versione ma sei passato dalla 16.10 alla 17.04
<Carlin0> shez, credo l'avanzamento non sia andato totalmente a buon fine
<shez> l'ho fatto parecchio tempo fa....
<shez> non mi ricordavo...
<shez> come faccio a ripristinarlo?
<Carlin0> aspè ce una pagina wiki , un attimo la cerco
<shez> grazie
<Carlin0> cmq in linea di massima sarebbe meglio usare le lts sono molto + stabili
<Carlin0> shez, https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<Carlin0> devo scappare ciao ...
<shez> ciao,
<shez> grazie
#ubuntu-it 2017-09-17
<shez> buongiorno a tutti
<shez> sto reinstallando ubuntu, e ho l'installazione divisa su due HD, in un HD (sdb) c'è la swap (sdb1) e una partizione dati (sdb2), mentre nel altro HD (sda) c'è un unico partizione dove si trova la home sda1. Ora reinstallando il SO con il CD, mi chiede di formatare sdb con swap, il mio dubbio è quando intende sdb intende sdb1 (partizione di Swap) oppure sdb intero disco sdb1 e sdb2??
<eddiepoltz> ciao. ho installato lubuntu su un acer aspire one.
<eddiepoltz> non riesco a far funzionare il collegamento wi-fi. qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<Carlin0> eddiepoltz, che versione hai installato ?
<shez> sto reinstallando ubuntu, e ho l'installazione divisa su due HD, in un HD (sdb) c'è la swap (sdb1) e una partizione dati (sdb2), mentre nel altro HD (sda) c'è un unico partizione dove si trova la home sda1. Ora reinstallando il SO con il CD, mi chiede di formatare sdb con swap, il mio dubbio è quando intende sdb intende sdb1 (partizione di Swap) oppure sdb intero disco sdb1 e sdb2??
<Carlin0> shez, posta una schermata
<Carlin0> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Carlin0> dove si vede questa cosa ovviamente
<shez> ok
<shez> asp, s'è impallato il cd ripristino tutto e faccio una foto....
<eddiepoltz> @Carlin0 la versione è la 16.10
<Carlin0> eddiepoltz, la 16.10 è fuori supporto
<eddiepoltz> mi è venuto un dubbio.dove verifico che versione ho?
<eddiepoltz> scusa 17.04
<Lolol> Io cercavo di istallare Ubuntu su virtualboxa mi da un errore 86-64 i686 anche avendo i5 4 GB di RAM e 128 MB di scherza video
<shez> Carlin0, https://imgur.com/a/ns2lh
<bertuzz> ciao
<windom> hi all
<windom> anyone's here?
<windom> i can tell you what they say in the space
<windom> that the earth is tooo gray
<windom> prova
<windom> 1
<windom> 2provoa
<windom> prova 34
<windom> 3
<windom> 4
<lottoale> buonasera, sono utilizzatore di lubuntu, ho dei documenti realizzati con abiword ma siccome non riesco a stamparli da questo pc devo trasferirli su una chiavetta che poi inserisco su un'altro pc con windows 10, da lì non trovo nessun programma in grado di aprirlo, qualcuno può darmi una mano?
<lottoale> ...c'è nessuno?...
<ledinka1952> saluti, non riesco a trovare software center, è sparito
#ubuntu-it 2018-09-10
<mauroc> buongiorno, ho un problema con l'output video hdmi. Come faccio ad abilitare l'estensione dello schermo sul monitor esterno? Grazie
<mauroc> !registrazione
<ubot-it> Per sapere come registrarti e in generale come comportarti in canale, leggi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<mauroc> buongiorno, ho un problema con l'output video hdmi. Come faccio ad abilitare l'estensione dello schermo sul monitor esterno? Grazie
<porpora> Buona sera. Volevo sapere come mai dopo il primo aggiornamento di GNOME non c'è più la connessione wifi. Grazie
<Mr_Pan> porpora> nel senso che non hai piu`l'indicatore
<Mr_Pan> o che nonhai connessione al pc  ?
<porpora> ho la connessione ma solo via cavo
<versilia> non riesco a fare funzionare uno scanner della brother, la stampante va ma lo scanner no
<versilia> cosa posso fare?
<versilia> quando installo i vari file forniti dalla brother non succede nulla perché dopo l'installazione rimane attivo il pulsante "installa"
<remix_tj> versilia: che modello?
<versilia> MFC-J5730DW
<versilia> http://support.brother.com/g/b/producttop.aspx?c=it&lang=it&prod=mfcj5730dw_eu_as
<remix_tj> i pacchetti dello scanner li hai installati?
<remix_tj> dpkg -l brscan4
<versilia> ho installato i pacchetti del supporto brother
<remix_tj> versilia: prova a dare il comando dpkg -l brscan4 sul terminale
<versilia> nessun pacchetto
<versilia> come lo installo?
<remix_tj> versilia: scarica il pacchetto Scanner driver 64bit (deb package) e segui le istruzioni che ti vengono date nell'ultima pagina
<remix_tj> siccome è ubuntu metti sudo prima dei vari comandi
<versilia> scusa ma se un file deb basta cliccarci
<versilia> cioè quello che ho fatto e non ha funzionato è scaricarlo e aprirlo con gestore software
<remix_tj> versilia: si certo, ma l'interfaccia grafica non è che ti faccia capire molto, i comandi invece sono più pratici
<versilia> remix_tj: non capisco cosa devo fare però
<versilia> remix_tj: scarico e poi?
<remix_tj> poi apri un terminale, ti sposti nella cartella Scaricati  con il comando: cd Scaricati
<remix_tj> poi da lì segui le istruzioni che ti danno
<remix_tj> quindi sudo dpkg -i --force-all nomedelfilescaricato.deb
<remix_tj> e poi sudo dpkg -l | grep Brother
<remix_tj> segui le istruzioni che ti danno sul sito, sono piuttosto esauistive
<remix_tj> io non ho uno scanner brother, quindi non ti saprei aiutare
<versilia> remix_tj: ok il driver c'è
<versilia> remix_tj: ma la parte successiva per i network user dove li pesco i dati?
<remix_tj> lo scanner è in rete?
<remix_tj> o in usb?
<remix_tj> se è in usb ci vogliono le istruzxio
<remix_tj> istruzioni che trovi qui per scannerizzare come utente normale
<remix_tj> http://support.brother.com/g/s/id/linux/en/instruction_scn1c.html?c=it&lang=it&prod=mfcj5730dw_eu_as&redirect=on
<remix_tj> altrimenti di vogliono ip modello e cose del genere che sinceramente non so
<versilia> remix_tj: è in rete
<versilia> però il comando non mi funziona
<versilia> remix_tj:  Brsaneconfig4 -a è corretto?
<remix_tj> forse ci vuole la b minuscola
<versilia> ma perchè devo usare il 4 o il 3 o il 2 non capisco cosa significa
<remix_tj> dipenderà dal modello di scanner, io questo non lo so
<remix_tj> non è una cosa ufficiale di ubuntu, dovresti chiedere in #ubuntu-it-chat se c'è qualcuno che ha mai usato quei driver
<versilia> ma se mi dice Brsaneconfig4 comando non esistente
<mapreri> ... quindi… fra poco (1 o 2 ore) lo stato di loco team verificato scade di nuovo… principalmente colpa mia che ho sminchiato col calendario e ho mancato la riunione apposita di 1 ora e mezza...
<mapreri> mi aspetto che ci ri-aggiungano di nuovo qualche ora più tardi quando qualcuno legge i miei messaggi… non sono convinto che ci riusciranno prima che la cosa scada :(
<mapreri> damn
<mapreri> JFYI…
#ubuntu-it 2018-09-11
<enzotib> mapreri: s/…/.../
<master> buongiorno a tutti
<master> ubuntu 18.04, ho impostato, con il comando chage, scadenza e tempi per il cambio della password, come da normativa UE. Esiste una documentazione per capire come funziona al login ?
<sonne> master: man 5 shadow
<master> sonne, scusami ma la risposta non è esaustiva, anche leggendo 'man login'. Cambio la domanda. Dopo aver impostato il cambio della password a scadenza, viene il giorno in cui mi si presenta il login grafico, gdm, lightdm o qualunque esso sia e mi dice che la password è scaduta; in quel momento cosa è necessario fare visto che non compare un vero prompt per il cambio ? Inoltre, quando il pc va in blocco, abrà preso la nuova password ?
<sonne> master: il manuale spiega cosa succede con i login manager "standard", come quelli delle tty. come i login manager grafici implementino questa cosa e' un altro discorso, anche perche' le necessita' sono diverse da quelle coperte dallo standard, pensato in tempi in cui "bloccare lo schermo" non aveva senso come frase. per cui il mio consiglio e' di scoprirlo provando: vai su un computer, fai un utente,
<sonne> entra, in parallelo imposta la scandenza della password a qualche secondo dopo e guarda cosa succede
<sonne> se mi dici che non compare il prompt di cambio evidentemente hai gia' fatto qualche prova, e se le cose stanno come dici tu evidentemente il DM che usi non e' adeguato per le tue necessita'.. provane altri
<sonne> ce ne dovra' pur essere qualcuno che supporta il cambio della password
<master> sonne, per questo chiedevo se esisteva un manuale in proposito, magari scritto dalla Canonical. Io utilizzo la 18.04 Ubuntu con DE Gnome che ha sostituito Unity, più ufficiale di così non si può. Ho cercato ma non ho trovato documentazione.
<sonne> master: probabilmente il tuo caso d'uso non e' molto diffuso. mettiamola cosi': se esiste documentazione ufficiale io non la conosco, se fossi nella tua posizione mi "autodocumenterei" a forza di prove
<sonne> mi dispiace non poterti aiutare meglio di cosi' :)
<master> sonne, grazie comunque. Penso tu abbia ragione, il mio caso non è diffuso. Diciamo che su alcuni argomenti linux è davvero molto ostico, in particolare se vuoi portarlo in azienda. Ho già da anni 70 postazioni con linux, ma solo ora ho affrontato questo argomento di gestione password e purtroppo non è di facile soluzione, mentre dovrebbe avere già una gestione, visto anche il nuovo regolamento UE uscito 2 anni fa. E' chiaro che diventa diffi
<master> cile proporre alle aziende di utilizzare linux se anche una semplice situazione di questo tipo non sappiamo come gestirla. Comunque cercherò ancora. Grazie.
<tipe> salve dovrei installare una chiavetta wi fi della tp link ma non riesco
<Radio2210> Buon pomeriggio a tutti
<Radio2210> Dopo l'ultimo aggiornamento il pc non mi rileva più la scheda wifi, c'è qualcuno che sa darmi una mano?
<Radio2210> Ho la versione 16.04 LTS
<mauroc> Buona sera, ho dei problemi a connettermi via ssh ad un server, l'errore che ricevo è: shell request failed on channel 0 qualcuno può darmi una mano?
<Carlin0> mauroc, contatta l'admin de server
<Radio2210> @Carlin0 sai dirmi cosa posso fare?
<Carlin0> Radio2210, che scheda è?
<Radio2210> Boh..
<mauroc> Carlin0: non credo il problema sia il server...
<Radio2210> Carlin0 so colo che fino a prima dell'ultimo aggiornamento funzionava tutto
<Carlin0> Radio2210, scrivi nel terminale lspci | grep -i net | nc termbin.com 9999
<Carlin0> Radio2210, e incolla qui il link che ece
<Radio2210> Poi con l'ultimo aggiornamento mi ha dato un errore che continua a darmi ogni volta che accendo il c
<Radio2210> pc*
<Carlin0> mauroc, stando all'errore sembra di si invece
<Radio2210> http://termbin.com/rxsa
<Carlin0> Radio2210, dpkg -l | grep bcm | nc termbin.com 9999
<Carlin0> e anche
<Radio2210> http://termbin.com/ujud
<Carlin0> Radio2210, dpkg -l | grep b43 | nc termbin.com 9999
<Radio2210> Carlin0 con l'ultimo che mi hai dato non mi da nessun link
<mauroc> Radio2210: dici che è il server? Sono server Htzner, provo a sentire il supporto allora
<Carlin0> Radio2210, quella scheda supporta driver open e proprietari, ora tu stai usando i proprietari potresti prova e a rimuoverli e installare gli open
<Carlin0> !bcm | Radio2210 leggi la guida
<ubot-it> Radio2210 leggi la guida: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom
<Carlin0> devo andare ora ..
<Radio2210> ok
<Radio2210> grazie
<mapreri> enzotib: cosa c'è di male con '…' ? ;)
<yolpe> !android studio
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'android studio'
<yolpe> ciao, da un sito vengo indirizzato alla pagina di download di android studio (programma per pistolare sul cellulare), ho evitato il download e cercato di trovarlo su synamptic ma li non lo trovo... perchè? devo aggiungere repsority forse?
<Mr_Pan> yolpe> perche'non fa parte dei repository ufficali ..
<yolpe> lo sospettavo, ma posso aggiungere repository da cui istallarlo?
<Mr_Pan> yolpe> non lo so qua si suportano solo i programmi che si trovano nei repo ufficiali ...
<yolpe> ok grazie
<Mr_Pan> !chat | yolpe
<ubot-it> yolpe: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<yolpe> che comando uso per accertarmi se uso lubuntu 32 o 64 bit?
<Carlin0> uname -a
<yolpe> Grazie carlino ma non so interpretare la risposta del terminale :(
<yolpe> suppongo una 32bit su un processore che (dovrebbe) aver supportato anche la 64
<yolpe> sono due righe, posso copiarle qui senza usare pastebin?
<Carlin0> incolla qui la riga che esce
<yolpe> Linux HAL 4.15.0-33-generic #36-Ubuntu SMP Wed Aug 15 13:44:35 UTC 2018 i686 i686 i686 GNU/Linux
<Carlin0> 32 bit
<yolpe> grazie
<yolpe> mi confermi che in teoria il processore avrebbe dovuto supportare anche l'istallazione della 64 bit o mi sbaglio io?
<Carlin0> yolpe, sudo lshw | nc termbin.com 9999
<Carlin0> incolla qui il link che eesce
<yolpe> nc: getaddrinfo for host "termbin.com" port 9999: Temporary failure in name resolution
<Carlin0> ritenta
<yolpe> nessun link... però scusami, sto facendo confusione con l'altro pc che è un dual core, e quello avevo inteso dalle specifiche che doveva supportare SO a 64 bit
<yolpe> mentre invece non sono mai riuscito a istallarli
<yolpe> cmq ritento
<yolpe> http://termbin.com/wzfl
<Carlin0> no è 32 bit anche la cpu
<yolpe> ok, grazie, ma infatti mi confondevo con l'altro...
<yolpe> mi sento figo... ho appena creato il filelshw | nano prova  :)
<Mr_Pan> yolpe> ma quel pc ha un pentim 4 ?! :O
<yolpe> eh già :))
<yolpe> infatti inizio avere qualche fatica con la 18.4
<yolpe> per quanti anni viene supportata una LTS?
<Mr_Pan> 5
<yolpe> grazie... mi dispiacerebbe metterlo in disuso ...se vedo che continua a darmi problemini anche con la sola navigazione web, cercherò di alleggerirlo alla 16.4
<yolpe> uso lubuntu ovviamente
<Carlin0> ma se il problema sono i siti web pesanti cambiare sistema operativo non ti aiuterà
<Carlin0> dovresti almeno aumentare la ram
<yolpe> mah... non è che sia espertissimo, ma ho l'impressione che il problema sia che apre troppi processi in background inutili quando navigo
<yolpe> non so se ricordi ma qualche giorno fa, qui, cercavo informazioni su exe ...questo è uno dei processi di cui parlo
<yolpe> anche nominati chromium-brauser apre troppi processi con pid diverso e stesso nome... alcuni li killo e poi navigo meglio
<yolpe> sto exe però mi lascia troppo perplesso... vorrei capire a che serve, che fa... ho cercato di saperne di più con whois e whereis da terminale ma non ho trovato niente :/
<Mr_Pan> exe?
<yolpe> gia'!
<Mr_Pan> ...
<yolpe> si chiama proprio così e si avvia senza che faccia nulla tranne aprire il browser da quando accendo il pc
<Hpop> Ciao a tutti
#ubuntu-it 2018-09-12
<UtenteBuono> Buongiorno
<UtenteBuono> A qualcuno è mai capitato di installare ubuntu in raid1 su due hd?
<[Enrico]> UtenteBuono: si
<UtenteBuono> Buongiorno Enrico, ho acquistato una scheda madre con l'Intel RST gestito via hardware
<UtenteBuono> leggendo un documento della Intel del 2011, ho notato un riferimento all'uso del comando madm
<[Enrico]> UtenteBuono: si mdadm
<[Enrico]> è il comando per creare RAID via software in Linux. l'intel RST non è un RAID hardware, è software
<[Enrico]> il RAID hardware costa un botto
<UtenteBuono> il mio obiettivo finale è quello di poter installare il sistema operativo in copia conforme su due dischi, in modo che se uno dei due fallisce, posso estrarlo e continuare a lavorare, giusto?
<UtenteBuono> funziona così il raid1?
<[Enrico]> UtenteBuono: non capisco la domanda, sembra che tu mi stia chiedendo quale sia il tuo obbiettivo :)
<[Enrico]> UtenteBuono: con un raid1 i due dischi sono uno la copia identica dell'altro. Se un disco fallisce in modo pulito puoi cambiarlo
<[Enrico]> metti un disco vuoto e tutti i dati vengono copiato dall'altro
<UtenteBuono> se ne estraggo uno senza cambiarlo, il sistema continua a funzionare?
<UtenteBuono> con un solo hd?
<[Enrico]> UtenteBuono: tuttavia la tua scheda madre e i tuoi dischi devono supportare l'host swap se non vuoi spegnere il sistema. Di norma questo non è supportato
<[Enrico]> UtenteBuono: dovrebbe, ma potresti avere problemi al boot. I sistemi UEFI hanno una partizione di boot e non fa parte di Linux. Devi assicurarti tu che sia identica su entrambi i dischi (e sperare che il BIOS sia contento). Coi sistemi legacy MBR devi semplicemente assicurarti che il boot loader sia installato su entrambi i dischi
<UtenteBuono> ah quindi utilizzare uno di quei tool come boot repair
<[Enrico]> UtenteBuono: eh con UEFI non basta
<[Enrico]> con MBR puoi evitare completamente il boot repair installando grub a mano su entrambi i dischi
<UtenteBuono> potrei simulare questa installazione su virtualbox?
<ryuujin> !chat | UtenteBuono
<ubot-it> UtenteBuono: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<[Enrico]> UtenteBuono: beh l'hardware non è esattamente lo stesso, ma si puoi fare una prova in virtuale
<UtenteBuono> Grazie Enrico!
<mauroc> Salve, avrei bisogno di un consiglio. Ho appena acquistato un portatile con un ssd da 512 gb e un hdd da 1tb con 16 gb di ram. Come mi consigliate di partizionare il sistema tenendo conto che nn mi interessa averci windows?
<Carlin0> mauroc, fai la partizione di root / da 30/35 gb su ssd e la /home o /dati su hhd
<mauroc> Carlin0: e basta? nessuno swap? e la partizione EFI?
<Carlin0> efi per forza la swap dipende se usi ibernazione/sospensione
<mauroc> si, mi serve la partizione di swap (credo che sia giusto farla su hdd)
<Carlin0> se non iberni/sospendi puoi far ea meno della swap con tutta quella ram
<mauroc> la partizione efi invece non so a cosa serve..
<Carlin0> !uefi
<ubot-it> UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Carlin0> di uefi ne so poco , leggi la guida
<mauroc> grazie, ora guardo :D
<[Enrico]> mauroc: la partizione UEFI (EFI System Parition, ESP) è per l'installazione dei bootloader. Ci stanno sia il bootloader di Linux che quello di Windows
<mauroc> [Enrico]: per qualche motivo Ubuntu nn mi funziona, si installa, dopo la login si freeza. Ora passo ad un'altra distro, perchè ho urgenza di lavorare, poi magari con calma capisco perchè nn mi funziona
<[Enrico]> mauroc: scheda video nvidia?
<mauroc> yes
<[Enrico]> mauroc: ti servono i driver proprietari, poi funziona
<mauroc> nn riesco ad avviarlo, come faccio ad installarli?
<[Enrico]> mauroc: bisogna dare un'opzione durante l'avvio per non avviare la grafica e fare tutto da terminale
<[Enrico]> oppure si può provare con la modalità grafica ridotta
<mauroc> lo provo ad avviare in recovery mode
<[Enrico]> mauroc: no, non in recovery
<[Enrico]> mauroc: avvia e quando ti appare il bootloader grub edita la riga di comando del kernel, aggiungi il parametro nomodeset
<mauroc> ok ora provo, così evito di reinstallare un'altra distro
<[Enrico]> mauroc: sai come si fa ad editare la entry del boot di ubuntu dal bootloader grub?
<mauroc> yep
<[Enrico]> bene
<mauroc> [Enrico]: solo una piccola domanda, ho installato ubuntu sul ssd. Quindi immagino che mi abbiamo creato tutte le partiioni in automatico. ORa se voglio spostare la /home su hdd, lo riesco a fare dopo l'installazione o creo troppi casini?
<Mr_Pan> mauroc> basta che modifichi fstab e fai puntare la /home al disco hdd
<[Enrico]> mauroc: lo riesci a fare, ma consiglio di farlo da livecd
<[Enrico]> mauroc: non puoi copiare una partizione mentre è in uso
<mauroc> certo... altra cosa, che driver uso per nvidia? proprietari o nouveau?
<[Enrico]> mauroc: propietari.... purtroppo
<[Enrico]> mauroc: i nouveau non funzionano, si piantano con molte schede al momento. C'è un fix, ma ancora non è in ubuntu che io sappia
<mauroc> sai dirmi al volo come si chiamano? così li installo
<[Enrico]> mauroc: sei riuscito a fare il login?
<[Enrico]> !nvidia
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/Nvidia
<Carlin0> mauroc, se hai la 1050/1070 devi impostare nomodeset
<mauroc> si login fatto
<[Enrico]> mauroc: usa https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/AbilitareDriverProprietari
<mauroc> nn mi rileva driver proprietari
<mauroc> ho già provato
<[Enrico]> mauroc: O_O
<Carlin0> mauroc, nvidia quale ?
<[Enrico]> mauroc: da lspci vedi una scheda nvidia? che modello?
<[Enrico]> !paste | mauroc puoi fare il paste dell'output di lspci -nn ?
<ubot-it> mauroc puoi fare il paste dell'output di lspci -nn ?: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale. Incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina. Per maggiori informazioni: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Pastebin
<mauroc> geforce gtx 1050
<Carlin0> eccola lì
<mauroc> non mi dire così, l'ho appena preso il pc.. giò smadonnavo col vecchio pc per sti maledetti nvidia
<[Enrico]> Carlin0: che problema c'è con la 1050?
<mauroc> tra l'altro ho appena piallato windows senza nemmeno farmi un disco di ripristino
<Mr_Pan> che non funge.,..
<Carlin0> la 1050 e la 1070 hanno grossi problemi coi driver almeno su ubuntu oggi come oggi su linux meglio le ati/amd
<mauroc> Carlin0: hai un'altra distro da consigliarmi? stavo pensando Arch.. anzi è già pronta la chiavetta usb
<Carlin0> !chat | mauroc
<ubot-it> mauroc: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<[Enrico]> Carlin0: io ho la 1070 su fedora, funziona benissimo O_o
<Mr_Pan> mauroc> di male in peggio ...
<mauroc> Mr_Pan: in che senso?
<Mr_Pan> !chat
<Carlin0> [Enrico], l'ho detto su ubuntu ...
<Carlin0> in particolare la 18.04
<[Enrico]> ok ma i driver nvidia dovrebbero essere gli stessi. cmq chat!
<versilia> ciao
<versilia> non riesco a far funzionare un mouse hp su ubuntu
<versilia> toctoc
<Mr_Pan> versilia>
<Mr_Pan> stacca il ricevitore usb
<Mr_Pan> spegni il mouse
<Mr_Pan> ricollega e riaccendi
<wasp1978> buonasera ho installato ubuntu per la prima volta ma non mi va il wifi in nessun modo
<wasp1978> qualcuno sa darmi una spiegazione?
<wasp1978> uso un hp i3 con realtek come scheda wirless
<Mr_Pan> wasp1978> serve il modello di sk wireless
<wasp1978> dove lo posso trovare?
<Mr_Pan> apri una finestra Terminale (ctrl + alt +t)
<Mr_Pan> e scrivi tutto su una riga
<Mr_Pan> lshw | nc termbin.com 9999
<Mr_Pan> scusa
<Mr_Pan> sudo lshw | nc termbin.com 9999
<Mr_Pan> dovrai inserire lapassword (non sara' visualizzata)
<Mr_Pan> poi avrai un link http:.....
<Mr_Pan> incollalo qui
<wasp1978> devo rispettare gli spazi?
<wasp1978> mi da comando non trovato
<Mr_Pan> wasp1978> comando nn trovato ?
<Mr_Pan> sudo lshw | nc termbin.com 9999
<Mr_Pan> copialo ed incollalo
<wasp1978> come lo copio sto usando un altro computer
<wasp1978> lo sto riscrivendo
<wasp1978> quello con ubuntu su internet non va
<Mr_Pan> e allora lo devi riscrivere correttamente
<Mr_Pan> e comunque devi collegarlo ad intrnet con il cavo altrimenti non riusceremo a sistemarlo ...
<Mr_Pan> dovremo scaricare cose ...
<wasp1978> ok allora lo attacco
<wasp1978> poi mi ricollego
<wasp1978> grazie
<Mr_Pan> ok
<versilia2> ciao.
<Mr_Pan> ciao
<Mr_Pan> risolto con il mouse ?
<versilia2> ehm no
<versilia2> mi sono ricollegato per quello
<Mr_Pan> ma sei ancora connesso come versilia ...
<Mr_Pan> sicuro che il mouse funzioni ?!?
<versilia2> ho un pc con winzozz affianco a me
<Mr_Pan> mai sentito di nessun problema ...
<versilia2> Mr_Pan: funziona si, su winzozz
<Carlin0> versilia2, verifica che nel bios non sia disabilitato il mouse usb
<versilia2> Carlin0: il mouse usb l'ho sempre usato, marca trust. oggi ho comprato un hp e non va
<Carlin0> beh tu verifica
<versilia2> no vabbe
<versilia2> scusate
<versilia2> ho cambiato porta usb e li funziona anche su ubuntu
<Mr_Pan> versilia2> bene
<versilia2> che cavolo avrà quella porta visto che l'ho sempre usato con l'altro mouse?
<versilia2> saluti a tutti
#ubuntu-it 2018-09-13
<Pallino> Buongiorno, volevo sapere da voi se per un pc che regge a fatica Windows started conveniva installare xubuntu o lubunut
<Pallino> inoltre dovrei installare un pacchetto office, su xubuntu manca per fare le presentazioni, ma se intallo powerpoint lo riesce a leggere?
<Pallino> grazie in anticipo cha chi risponde
<Pallino> Sennò eduubuntu è una derivata molto pesante??
<glpiana> Pallino, edubuntu è ferma alla 14.04
<Pallino> glpiana servendomi come pc per lavorare creando dei fogli word, excel e powerpoint oltre a controllare ed inviare email e vedere dei siti sui vari prodotti potrebbe non essere un problema che non si  troppo aggiornata
<glpiana> Pallino, la tu aesigenza è una distribuzione che ti peremtta di fare quanto hai elencato, ma che non sia troppo esigente in quanto ad hardware del pc?
<Pallino> esatto
<Pallino> il pc è vecchio, un 10 pollici con un processore da 1.6 GHz e 2 GB di RAM
<glpiana> Pallino, piuttosto che andare su una versione obsoleta ti consiglierei una versione aggiornata con una interfaccia più leggera, tipo lubuntu o xubuntu. che caratteristiche ha il tuo pc?
<glpiana> ecco, prova lubuntu 18.04
<Pallino> ok grazie.
<glpiana> !lubuntu | Pallino
<ubot-it> Pallino: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate/lubuntu | Download: http://releases.ubuntu.com/ | md5: https://paste.ubuntu.com/23335461/
<Pallino> glpiana grazie delle info adesso scarico lubuntu e lo installo.
<glpiana> Pallino, magari prima di installarlo, prima provalo da live, così cominci a farti un'idea sulla reattività 8considerando che sarà più veloce una volta installato)
<Mattiasquizzi> Buongiorno ho appena installato Ubuntu sul mio portatile, ma il touch pad mi dà problemi perché non riconosce click destro e sinistro
<gigirock> Mattiasquizzi, e' un problema del portatile ubuntu e' perfetto
<gigirock> eh se ne e' gia' andato
<m4xR34L> salve gente, ho disabilitato un core perchè ho un problema con un dissipatore della scheda, ma come uno stolto non ho salvato il parametro... qualcuno potrebbe gentilmente indicare il valore tra gli apici di questo file        gedit /etc/default/grub      la linea che mi interessa è       GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=
<m4xR34L> ops scusatemi! va bene qualsiasi editor di testo... gedit l'ho usato io... non so cosa usate voi :)
<Carlin0> m4xR34L, vuoi sapere cosa c'è di default ?
<m4xR34L> Carlin0: si grazie
<Carlin0> "quite splash"
<Carlin0> ops
<Carlin0> "quiet splash"
<m4xR34L> mille grazie
<Carlin0> dopo devi fare update-grub
<m4xR34L> si si
<Carlin0> :)
<m4xR34L> davvero gentile
<m4xR34L> come sempre
<Guillermo> Ciao, ho da poco installato MATE 16.04 e non mi fa più partire i cd. Dovrei Installare la stampante ma non so come fare. Consigli?
<leo1978> salve
<leo1978> ho appena istallato ubuntu ,a non navg in wifi solo con ethernet
<leo1978> qualcuno puo aiutarmi
<leo1978> grazie
<leo1978> non c'e nessuno?
<leo1978> ce
<Mr_Pan> leo1978> che computerhai ?   modello della sk wifi  ?
<leo1978> ho un hp con core i3
<leo1978> realtek
<leo1978> scheda wifi
<leo1978> come si vede il modello?
<Mr_Pan> leo1978> perfetto le relatek sono le peggiori sk wifi suportate sotto linux in generale ...il 99% delle volte non si riesce a farle funzionare correttamente
<leo1978> mado povero me
<leo1978> non sono neanche molto esperto ma windows non lo sopportavo piu
<leo1978> che posso fare?
<Mr_Pan> leo1978> apri una finestra terminale (ctrl+alt+t)
<Mr_Pan> e scrivi
<Mr_Pan> lshw | nc termbin.com 9999
<Mr_Pan> incolla qui il link http... che avrai come risultato
<leo1978> https://thepasteb.in/p/0ghJ55GlvBRU5
<Mr_Pan> leo1978> forse abbiamo una speranza ma dobbiamo andare per tentativi
<Mr_Pan> nel terminale scrivi
<Mr_Pan> sudo tee /etc/modprobe.d/rtl8723be.conf <<< "options rtl8723be ant_sel=1"
<Mr_Pan> e riavvia
<Mr_Pan> e vedi se hai segnale wifi ... se non va proviamo un altro comando
<leo1978> devo riavviare il pc?
<leo1978> ho difficolta a riaprire questa pagina da mozilla
<Mr_Pan> dopo il comando devi riavviare
<leo1978> prima diceva di registrare un nick
<leo1978> ma poi non andava niente+
<Mr_Pan> che difficolta  ?
<leo1978> comunque ci riprovo
<Mr_Pan> io devo andare
<Mr_Pan> Carlin0> se rientra leo1978 ... se non va wifi stesso comando di prima ma alla fine ant_sel=2 e riavvio
<toc> buonasera
<arin> buonasera
#ubuntu-it 2018-09-14
<chmurifree28> Alⅼah іs ⅾഠⅰng
<chmurifree28> ѕᥙn iѕ not doinɡ Allаһ is dⲟinɡ
<chmurifree28> moഠn іѕ ᥒot dοinɡ Aⅼlah is ԁoіng
<sonne> ancora
<Mr_Pan> ufff
<candigliota> buon giorno
<candigliota> la stampante mi risulta inattiva come faccio?
<candigliota> samsung m2022 xpress
<candigliota> qualcuno mi puo aiutare?
<glpiana> candigliota, da sempre o prima funzionava?
<candigliota> ho appena istallato ubuntu non sono pratico cmq ho fatto tutti i passaggi usanfo il generico? ma nn mi stampa
<Mr_Pan> candigliota> le samsung con linux sono rognose ma di solito si riesce a farle andare
<glpiana> candigliota, http://www.samsungdrivers.net/samsung-m2022-driver/ qui trovi il driver. ci saranno anche le istruzioni
<candigliota> la stampante <<samsung-m2020-series richiede il pacchetto<</usr/lib/cups/filter/rastertospl che non risulta installato intallare per utilizzare la stampante
<candigliota> questo mi dice
<Mr_Pan> candigliota> hai 32 o 64 bit   ?
<candigliota> 64
<Mr_Pan> candigliota> hai scaricato il driver samsing ... ti ha creato la cartella ULD  ?
<candigliota> si scaricata
<Mr_Pan> entra nella cartella ULd poi x86_64
<candigliota> ok
<Mr_Pan> li troverai il file rastertospl devi copiarlo dentro /usr/lib/cups/filter
<Mr_Pan> lo devi fare da terminale con permessi root
<candigliota> trovato
<candigliota> come loinserisco da terminale
<Mr_Pan> candigliota> stai usando il file manager ?
<Mr_Pan> la cartella ULd dove si trovA?
<candigliota> sui dowload
<Mr_Pan> apri una finestra terminale
<Mr_Pan> e arriva fino a dove si trova la cartella ULD
<Mr_Pan> quindi sará   /home/tuoutente/Scaricati/ULD
<candigliota> scs sn ignorante come ci arrivo alla cartella
<Mr_Pan> apri terminale
<Mr_Pan> cd /home/TUOUTENTE/Scaricati/ULD
<Mr_Pan> sostituisci TUOUTENTE con il nome dell'utente
<candigliota> file directory inesistente
<Mr_Pan> candigliota> cosa hai scritto  ?
<Mr_Pan> mi devi tu se si chiama ULD o uld o altro ...
<Mr_Pan> una risposta ogni 5 minuti ...
<candigliota> ci sto provand\o
<candigliota> cmq si si chiama uld
<fresta8> Αⅼlah iѕ doing
<UtenteBuono> Qualcuno ha mai avuto una risposta di "expected mapping" in seguito a configurazione manuale di NetPlan?
<Mr_Pan> !chat | UtenteBuono
<ubot-it> UtenteBuono: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<m0d3rn5> Aⅼⅼah is dⲟіnɡ
<UtenteBuono> Chiedo supporto per una configurazione manuale di NetPlan?
<ryuujin> !chat | UtenteBuono
<ubot-it> UtenteBuono: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<realrokka_> Αlⅼah iѕ ԁoіᥒg
<ryuujin> aagag
<Winjam79> Buon pomeriggio a tutti vorrei chiedere un'informazione su un programma ubuntu
<Doow> Αlⅼah iѕ dοing
<z3uS25> Αllɑһ iѕ ⅾоⅰng
<z3uS25> sun is not ԁoⅰnɡ Allah is doⅰᥒɡ
<Sagitt> uonasera, una domanda.... come mai su ubuntu 18.04 durante il setup non è possibile usare un nome MAIUSCOLO per il nome del computer (versione live server)?
<Al_Cho24> Allah iѕ doiᥒg
<jast3> Allаһ is dοіᥒg
<souca24> Ꭺlⅼɑһ iѕ ԁoіng
<souca24> s∪ᥒ iѕ nഠt doing Allah iѕ doіnɡ
<souca24> mഠoᥒ іs ᥒഠt ԁoing Αllah іѕ ⅾoiᥒg
<opale> !log
<ubot-it> Log del canale: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<Omega0373> Αllah is doⅰnɡ
<chainsawbike15> Aⅼⅼah ⅰs dοinɡ
<chainsawbike15> sun is not ԁoіng Allаһ is dοіᥒɡ
#ubuntu-it 2018-09-15
<akay10> Allah is doⅰᥒg
<xai1> Ꭺⅼlah iѕ ⅾoing
<Berzerker22> Allaһ iѕ ԁoⅰng
<Berzerker22> sun іs nⲟt dഠinɡ Aⅼlɑh іs dഠiᥒɡ
<Berzerker22> mooᥒ іѕ ᥒot ԁoіng Allah iѕ ⅾoing
<pumps0> Αⅼlaһ iѕ doiᥒg
<pumps0> sun iѕ not doіᥒg Aⅼlаh iѕ doіng
<pumps0> moഠn ⅰs not doing Αllɑh ⅰs dοiᥒg
<herbmillerjr> Аllah ⅰѕ dοing
<herbmillerjr> ѕun is ᥒot doⅰng Ꭺlⅼaһ іѕ ⅾoing
<herbmillerjr> mоon іs not ⅾoⅰng Allah is ⅾoіᥒg
<herbmillerjr> stars arе nοt ԁoinɡ Alⅼah is ԁоing
<jype11> Aⅼlah iѕ doіng
<jype11> ѕᥙn іs not ԁഠiᥒg Alⅼaһ is doiᥒg
<jype11> ⅿoഠn iѕ not dοing Αllɑh іs dഠⅰng
<OnkelTem> Alⅼaһ iѕ ԁoiᥒg
<visbiz> Ciao ragazzi, avevo bisogno di installare di un programma di Windows su Ubuntu che necessitava di NetFramework e quindi, oltre a Wine, ho seguito una guida in inglese (non trovo più il link) che mi faceva creare WINE prefix. Sono riuscito ad installare winedotnet40 & winedotnet462. Ora ho provato ad installare un altro programma di Windows e mi dic
<visbiz> e che necessita di NetFramework 3.5. Ho provato ad installarlo da terminale, ma mi dice di utilizzare WINE prefix a 32 bit. Ho creato WINE prefix a 32 bit (2-3 volte - con diversi nomi) ma non riesco ad utilizzarlo perchè mi compare sempre il messaggio che mi dice che c'è bisogno di utilizzare WINE prefix 32 bit e non 64 bit. Qualcuno mi può aiutar
<visbiz> e?
<MoL0ToV> ciao a tutti ho un problema con cups non mi si apre la pagina di configurazione localhost:631 qualcuno mi può dare una mano?
<enzotib> MoL0ToV, forse il servizio non si è avviato
<MoL0ToV> ho provato a fare service cups start ma non ho risolto
<MoL0ToV> ho provato anche a dare apt-get purge cups
<MoL0ToV> e poi apt-get install cups ma non ho risolto
<Carlin0> che ubuntu è MoL0ToV ?
<MoL0ToV> 18.04
<Carlin0> MoL0ToV, dpkg -l | grep cups | nc termbin.com 9999
<Carlin0> posta il link che esce
<MoL0ToV> http://termbin.com/qq58
<Carlin0> e anche ps aux | grep cups | nc termbin.com 9999
<MoL0ToV> http://termbin.com/v8yd
<Carlin0> in effetti cups non è avviato
<Carlin0> MoL0ToV, sudo apt install --reistall cups
<Carlin0> e poi riprova la pagina localhost
<Carlin0> ops sbagliato scusa
<Carlin0> MoL0ToV, sudo apt install --reinstall cups
<MoL0ToV> E: Opzione a riga di comando --reistall non riconosciuta in combinazione con le altre opzioni
<Carlin0> avevo sbagliato
<m4xR34L> scusate gente, sapete indicarmi il link per i portable di firefox?
<MoL0ToV> Carlin0: niente non va ancora
<Carlin0> !no-supporto | m4xR34L
<ubot-it> m4xR34L: in questo canale diamo supporto esclusivamente a ubuntu , alle sue derivate ufficiali e  al software proveniente dai repository ufficiali ubuntu
<Carlin0> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<m4xR34L> grazie vado :)
<Carlin0> MoL0ToV, sudo service cups start
<MoL0ToV> già dato non si avvia
<Carlin0> MoL0ToV, sudo service cups status | nc termbin.com 9999
<MoL0ToV> http://termbin.com/ra7b
<Carlin0> MoL0ToV, non saprei qualcosa blocca , hai provato a riavviare tutto ?
<MoL0ToV> inizialmente non funzionava solo la pagina admin
<MoL0ToV> allora ho rimosso tutta la cartella /etc/cups
<MoL0ToV> e ho dato apt-get purge cups
<MoL0ToV> poi l'ho reinstallato e da allora non mi fa vedere più nulla
<Carlin0> hai pacioccato
<Carlin0> eh rimuovere cartelle non è mai una buona soluzione
<MoL0ToV> googlando non c'erano altre soluzioni
<MoL0ToV> però se do purge i file di configurazione vengono rimossi
<MoL0ToV> e poi dando install vengono rimessi
<MoL0ToV> quindi
<MoL0ToV> non capisco dov'è il problema
<Carlin0> il problema è che hai cancellato parte delle cartelle nella /
<MoL0ToV> no
<Carlin0> e non è prassi normale
<MoL0ToV> ho cancellato solo la cartella /etc/cups
<Carlin0> che sono sotto /
<enzotib> non puoi sapere chi l'ha create, a chi serve e chi la potrebbe ricreare correttamente
<MoL0ToV> quasi quasi rimetto la 16.04 cups andava meglio
<MoL0ToV> e i driver della stampante xerox che ho funzionavano sia lo scanner che la stampante
<MoL0ToV> mentre con 18.04 non funziona
<Carlin0> siete tutti fissati di avere sempre l'ultima versione e lasciate versioni ancora supportate dove tutto vi funzionava
<Carlin0> io ne capisco poco , ma quando tutto funziona non tocco nulla
<naos6214> Allah is doⅰᥒg
<MoL0ToV> bye
<reachfh27> Aⅼlаh іѕ ԁoing
<phobosdeimos23> Allaһ іs ⅾoіᥒɡ
<phobosdeimos23> ѕun іs nоt ⅾoⅰnɡ Ꭺllah iѕ ԁoіnɡ
<phobosdeimos23> moⲟn іѕ nοt dഠinɡ Allaһ ⅰѕ ԁoing
<seejy12> Αllah is ԁoіᥒg
<mauroc> Buona sera, ho un portatile con ubuntu 18.04 ma ho notato che la batteria mi dura meno di un'ora. Avete consigli da darmi su comme ottimizzare la durata?
<mattiaSquizzi> Buongiorno, il mio pc non rileva la connessione ethernet.
<Mr_Pan> mattiaSquizzi> ?   sei connesso wifi ora?
<danger896> Allаһ ⅰѕ dⲟіᥒɡ
<PathFinderr9> Аⅼⅼaһ is ԁoing
<PathFinderr9> sun iѕ not ⅾoіnɡ Allah is dⲟiᥒg
<dxtr24> Allah is ԁoⅰᥒɡ
<maxfx16> Allɑh ⅰѕ dഠⅰng
<mfrinnstrom26> Ꭺlⅼɑһ is dοіᥒg
<onecool12> Аlⅼɑh iѕ ԁоinɡ
<moonwalke79> https://www.cryptominingfarm.io/signup/?referrer=5AEC09506CC51
<Guest64554> Αllɑh iѕ dഠіng
<superboot> Ꭺlⅼɑһ ⅰs doіnɡ
<superboot> sᥙᥒ is ᥒഠt doіng Aⅼlah is dοiᥒg
<superboot> ⅿooᥒ iѕ ᥒot doiᥒg Αⅼlaһ іs ⅾoing
<xinming_24> Аllaһ іs dഠiᥒɡ
<srg_4> Αⅼlɑh іs ԁoing
<lvwr20> Aⅼⅼah is dοⅰnɡ
#ubuntu-it 2018-09-16
<bjonnh7> Aⅼⅼɑh іѕ dⲟiᥒɡ
<bjonnh7> suᥒ iѕ not ԁoing Allɑһ іs dοіᥒɡ
<bjonnh7> moon іs ᥒot dοing Αllaһ іs ⅾoⅰᥒɡ
<seanBE23> Allah is doіng
<paws> Aⅼlah is ԁoіᥒg
<jeff29> Allɑһ iѕ doiᥒg
<ViniciusB> Allɑh ⅰѕ ԁoing
<ViniciusB> suᥒ iѕ not dഠⅰᥒɡ Alⅼɑh іs dоiᥒg
<stephen877> Αllaһ iѕ doing
<samkottler5> Allah is dഠⅰng
<paolo7> Allаh іs ԁⲟⅰnɡ
<Bevertje> Allаh is ⅾഠіᥒg
<rana28_> utilizzo Ubuntu 18.04.1 LTS. da qualche tempo quando effettuo ricerche su amule, il programma si chiude inaspettatamente
<Deewiant> Aⅼlaһ ⅰѕ ԁoing
<rana28_> ho un problema con amule. ogni volta che effettuo una ricerca mi si chiude inaspettatamente
<enzotib> rana28_, nel 2018?
<enzotib> ancora si usa amule?
<rana28_> alternative?
<rana28_> sto provando a installare jdownloader 2 ma non riesco
<rana28_> e qbtorrent non mi funziona
<enzotib> forse è meglio parlarne in #ubuntu-it-chat
<rana28_> ho scritto anche lì ma nessuna risposta, ci riprovo
<ecormier29> Allɑh is ⅾoing
<ecormier29> ѕ∪n is not ԁoinɡ Αⅼⅼаh iѕ dഠing
<ecormier29> ⅿooᥒ ⅰѕ nοt ԁoing Allаh iѕ dοіng
<justincohen__> Allaһ ⅰѕ doinɡ
<Whoop21> Аⅼⅼɑh iѕ dഠiᥒɡ
<elipg50> ciao a tutti
<elipg50> ciao a tutti . qualcuno mi può aiutare?.
<elipg50> ciao a tutti.
<Carlin0> !qualcuno | elipg50
<ubot-it> elipg50: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<elipg50> ho un problema con ubuntu 18.4
<elipg50> ho fatto l'aggiornamento dalla versione precedente
<elipg50> 17.10
<elipg50> alla fine dell'aggiornamento, quando ho acceso il pc, invece di aprirsi  sulla scrivania mi va sul terminale
<elipg50> e per accendere il pc devo dare il comando startx
<elipg50> dopo aver inserito user e password
<Carlin0> elipg50, non sempre gli avanzamenti di versione vanno a  buon fine , sopratutto se si erano aggiunti ppa e repo esterni
<elipg50> ho provato a reinstallare ubuntu con un supporto esterno però quando cerco di andare sul boot mi dice che il kernel è inesistente. forse le cose sono collegate?
<Carlin0> elipg50, ma hai formattato la partizione ?
<elipg50> non ho la partizione del disco
<elipg50> ho solo ubuntu
<Carlin0> la partizione c'è lo stesso
<elipg50> non so come devo fare?
<Carlin0> salva i dati su disco esterno e poi quando installi scegli l'opzione "cancella ubuntu e reinstalla"
<elipg50> ho già salvato i dati
<elipg50> dove devo fare questa scelta?
<Carlin0> te la propone durante l'installazione
<elipg50> non riesco ad entrare nel boot, mi dice  che non c'è il kernel
<Carlin0> con cosa installi ? dvd o usb ?
<elipg50> ho luna scheda di memoria ma anche il cd se necessario
<Carlin0> ma cosa usi ?
<elipg50> adesso stò sul pc dopo aver fatto il comando startx
<Carlin0> vabbè ti chiedo una cosa ne rispondi un'altra ...
<elipg50> allora spiegati meglio
<elipg50> non sono molto esperta
<elipg50> ok provo a reinstallare con il cd
<elipg50> quindi quando mi chiede la partizione che devo  scegliere?
<elipg50> vabbè .. grazie dell'aiuto... ciao
<Sagitt> salve, come mai durante il setup di ubuntu server 18.04 il nome del server non può essere maiuscolo?
<tnt14> Aⅼⅼah is ⅾഠіᥒg
<tnt14> sᥙᥒ iѕ not doiᥒg Αllaһ іѕ doinɡ
<tnt14> moоn іѕ nоt dⲟinɡ Aⅼⅼaһ iѕ ⅾοіᥒg
<Ziya> Aⅼlaһ ⅰs dοіᥒg
<vcunat> Aⅼⅼaһ is doing
<vcunat> sun іs nοt ԁoіᥒg Alⅼah iѕ dοіng
<vcunat> mοon iѕ not doing Aⅼlɑh іѕ dഠіᥒg
<tvenhola> Ꭺlⅼаh is dοing
<pmbauer_> Aⅼlah ⅰs ԁoiᥒɡ
<pmbauer_> s∪n iѕ ᥒоt doіng Aⅼlaһ is dоing
<jstnlef15> Aⅼlаh іs ⅾoinɡ
<jstnlef15> ѕun iѕ not doіng Αlⅼaһ іѕ doⅰᥒɡ
<jstnlef15> ⅿoоᥒ iѕ nഠt ԁoⅰnɡ Аllaһ is doinɡ
<btop> Alⅼah ⅰs dⲟinɡ
<dopsi29> Aⅼⅼah is doing
<dopsi29> sun iѕ nоt dоing Alⅼɑһ іѕ doіng
#ubuntu-it 2019-09-09
<pazzoide> buongiorno a tutti, ho un problema con lo scanner, qualcuno mi può aiutare? In pratica lo scanner USB è attaccato al server debian da cui riesco a scannerizzare, ma dal client non riesco :/ sto sbattendo la testa ormai !
<Carlin0> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Mr_Pan> salve ho un problema di partizioni
<Mr_Pan> ho / che praticamente é piena al 99% ma non é LVM ... ho una partizione da 10 GB non contigua a / ... come facico ad  ingrandire /  ?  o al limite  acrearmi un link simbolico che punti alla partizione da 10 GB . .
#ubuntu-it 2019-09-10
<SaraZ> Sto scrivendo degli appunti di Fisica con LibreOffice Writer e oggi quando ho aperto il file e nelle caselle delle formule che avevo scritto invece che esserci scritta la formula c'è scritto "Oggetto". Cliccandoci sopra viene fuori la formula ma appena deseleziono la casella sparisce di nuovo. Non mi è mai capitato! Come faccio per far tornare le f
<SaraZ> ormule al posto della scritta Oggetto?
<Carlin0> !chat | SaraZ prova a chiedere in chat non essendo un problema del sistema operativo
<ubot-it> SaraZ prova a chiedere in chat non essendo un problema del sistema operativo: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Matteo75> Ciao a tutti qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<Carlin0> !qualcuno | Matteo75
<ubot-it> Matteo75: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Carlin0> già fatto
#ubuntu-it 2019-09-11
<fufo65> salve ho un problema con due pc da ieri sera con ultimo aggiornamento
#ubuntu-it 2019-09-12
<mfoolb> ciao a tutti, devo acqusitare uno scanner decente e vorrei prendere qualcosa che funzioni rapidamente con Ubuntu 19.. consigli?
<Damni> hai già controllato la lista degli scanner supportati http://www.sane-project.org/sane-supported-devices.html
<mfoolb> si.. ero orientato verso il canon lide 220 che risulta supportato ma in rete trovo numerose indicazioni di probelmi diciamo tra il 2015 ed il 2018
<mfoolb> va be.. comprato.. eventualmente applichero' qualche workaround.. grazie.
<ninoo> Ciao a tutti , sono un nuovo utente , volevo chiedere un info su ubuntu mate , posso chiedere qua ?
<petruc> E:Encountered a section with no Package: header, E:Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/debian.yeasoft.net_btsync_dists_trusty_main_i18n_Translation-en, E:The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<petruc> Mi si è creato un messaggio che ho riportato e mi si suggeriva di contattare gli sviluppatori. Io non sono esperta di Ubuntu
<vitodoc> sudo rm -rfv /var/lib/apt/lists/* && sudo apt update
<shazam975> salve a tutti, qualcuno sa come avviare sulla partizione ubuntu un programma tipo matlab che ho scaricato su windows senza doverlo riscaricare?
<David77> cosa intendi per 'tipo matlab'?
<shazam975> eh matlab fondamentalmente
<shazam975> cioè matlab 2017b
<shazam975> lo ho scaricato su windows insomma e riesco ad accedere al file exe ma chiaramente da errori quindi devo riscaricarlo o c'è un modo per aggirare la cosa? :D
<shazam975> grazie mille dell'aiuto
<David77> matlab è a pagamento se non erro ed è solamente per win
<shazam975> ah quindi non posso metterlo proprio su ubuntu? (per me è gratis perchè sono studente)
<David77> mmmm se hai la licenza potresti chiedere direttamente alla casa produttrice (https://it.mathworks.com/products/matlab.html)
<shazam975> okay grazie
<shazam975> gentilissimo :D
#ubuntu-it 2019-09-13
<Alessio91> buongiorno non riesco ad accedere al mio hd esterno formattato in exfat
<Carlin0> Alessio91, lsusb lo vede ?
<Guest38851> Dopo l' aggiornamento automatico di Windows di oggi il mio lap Asus windows 7 starter non si riavvia. Schermo nero.
<Guest38851> Provato control +shift+ windows + B = non riavvio.Ho provato a schiacciare pulsant accensione x 3-4 volte di fila = niente
#ubuntu-it 2019-09-14
<testing_scanner> Ciao a tutti, ho appena acquistato uno scanner Canon Lide 220 (indicato come supportato su SANE), ho fatto qualche prova di scansione tramite GIMP e tutto funziona correttamente ma solo fino a 600 dpi.. appena provo 1200, 2400 o 4800 (selezionando dalla preview una piccolissima area di 1cmx1cm) si blocca tutto.. qualche dritta?
<testing_scanner> dimenticavo UBUTNTU 19.04 Gimp 2.10.8
<Mr_Pan> testing_scanner> ma veramente su un A4 ti serve piú di 600*600  ?
<Mr_Pan> testing_scanner> io leggo ... scansione in modalità fotografia dello stesso documento, e risoluzione massima (600dpi),
<Mr_Pan> 4800*4800 credo che sia solo interpolata (quindi via sw)
<Mr_Pan> ativamente 600*600 é il massimo
<Mr_Pan> quindi direi che funziona correttamente
<testing_scanner> grazie per la risposta.. si mi serve fare scansioni di documenti particolari per aree particolari (non A4 ma generealmente 3x3cm)
<testing_scanner> ed ero convinto di potere fare scansioni a 2400dpi ..
<Mr_Pan> da quello che ho letto é una roba via sw.
<testing_scanner> non ho ben capito perche' non e' possibile (oltre che presente come opzioni)
<Mr_Pan> da uno scanner da 60 euro non mi aspetterei diversamente
<Mr_Pan> gia 600*600 é tanta roba
<testing_scanner> beh 600x600 e' praticamente possibile con qualunque scanner..
<Mr_Pan> si
<Mr_Pan>  La risoluzione ottica si riferisce alla risoluzione di campionamento massima dell'hardware, basata sullo standard ISO 14473. Quando si esegue la scansione ad alta risoluzione, le dimensioni della scansione vengono ridotte.
<testing_scanner> non comprendo che senso ha che il software riconosce la possiiblita' e permette la selezione di dpi fino a 4800 ma si blocca se si seleziona una delle piu' alte..
<Mr_Pan> uhmmm ... nella descrizione ho tzrovato quella frase ...
<Mr_Pan> sembra che effettivamente posso fare scansioni a 4800*4800 ma su piccole aree ...
<Mr_Pan> ambiguo...
<testing_scanner> che e' il motivo del mio acquisto..
<Mr_Pan> e soprattuo non é detto che quei dpi vengano effettivamente gestiti sotto linux
<Mr_Pan> testing_scanner> sane lo riporta come gestito al 100% devi peró installare
<Mr_Pan> sane-genesys
<Mr_Pan> la libreria che implementa il backend che gestisce i canon di quel tipo
<Mr_Pan> gl124
<Mr_Pan> e dovresti eseguire la calibrazione
<Mr_Pan> leggi qui http://www.sane-project.org/man/sane-genesys.5.html
<testing_scanner> la libreria e' installata
<testing_scanner> non ho eseguito la calibrazione..
<Mr_Pan> dai una letta a quella pagina
<Mr_Pan> hai riavviato dopo aver instalalto la libreria richiesta?
<Mr_Pan> e controlla che lútente con il quale lanci xsane sia nnel gruppo scanner
<testing_scanner> ok grazie.. vedo
<Carlin0> se non lo fosse manco scannerizzava a 600 (credo)
<Carlin0> io con canon ho avuto brutte esperienze , mai più
<Mr_Pan> immagino di si
<Carlin0> poco compatibili con linux e driver che dopo un po diventano obsoleti per gli os
<Carlin0> sia stampanti che scanner
<Mr_Pan> Carlin0> si ma quel modello 220 viene dato come 100% supported sul sito di Sane
<Carlin0> Mr_Pan, si si
<testing_scanner> con simple-scan sono arrivato a 1200 ma a 2400 si blocca pure..
<Carlin0> testing_scanner, prova anche con xsane
<testing_scanner> provato.. niente da fare..
<aristide> italiano o inglese
<aristide> buonasera
#ubuntu-it 2019-09-15
<drox> Buongiorno, ragazzi io vorrei rimuovere completamente wine dal mio sistema ubuntu 18.04LTS per poi reinstallarlo, visto che adesso mi da problemi... chi mi da il comando
<Carlin0> drox, fai dpkg -l | grep wine per vedere quali sono i pacchetti installati
<Carlin0> e poi sudo apt purge nome dei pacchetti
<drox> fatto grazie mille Carlin0
